# What Are You Happy About Today? Part 2



## Risible

Just_Jen said:


> we always concentrate on the bad stuff of our days sooo i thought i'd do the opposite, what are you happy about right now??



Here's the link to Part 1.


----------



## Mathias

I'm going to sit outside on my deck and read and enjoy the sunset.


----------



## sugar and spice

Good for you Sam, that apartment sound great, How many stories tall is the building? Are you up high with a view, or on the ground with a patio? I hope you Mom takes the news well.


----------



## Chef

Company paid lunches.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

Invitations to River Fest.... Little River Band??? Buddy Guy?!? Are you freakin SERIOUS?!?!

 Wow. Screw Cartagena....!! Not literally, but eh...


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I ate lunch outside at the baltimore harbor the last 2 days and enjoyed my book and lunch and the sunshine; and as horrible as last week and even MONDAY was.......the last 2 days have been 200% or is it 2000% better?

FOcusing on details and realize after about 6 weeks in a totally new field, I feel like I really have learned a thing or two, and not swimming out at sea...a good good feeling of relief

and my motorcycle that has been torn down since last june or july is finally on the bench..and the motor is starting to be rebuilt...hallelujah ...*


----------



## george83

That I heard the baby's heart beat once again .


----------



## Mathias

Having the whole house to myself!


----------



## Blackjack

Tomorrow's the last day of work before a much-needed weekend.


----------



## bexy

That I had my first ante-natal class and instead of feeling scared of the birth and stuff, I actually feel excited!


----------



## soleil3313

Speaking of birth stuff and babies.....(Congratulations Bexy!!!)

I'm happy that I'm going to be an auntie again!!!!!! My brother told me today that my little nephew will be a big brother in December or January!!!! :bounce::bounce:


----------



## BarbBBW

I am so very happy today , because I was comming home from the store, I and I saw a topless,doorless JEEP full of BBW!! They were happy and playful , wearing halter tops and little tee shirts! I (of course being the hooker i am) rolled down my window at a red light next to them and told them they looked awesome!! They were so happy and blew me kisses, hehhehe They happen to go to the same store as me right after the light, 2 girls gave me their numbers!! HOT SCORE!!!:wubu:


----------



## thatgirl08

17 class days before graduation.. and it looks like I'll actually be graduating!


----------



## DeniseW

I just scored center seats to the MOODY BLUES!!!! It's in August and I just don't know how I'll be able to make it until then.....YAY!!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm happy that American Idol was amazing!!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Guyfriend Matt signed the registration form today, AND brought my stepmom his baby picture - both needed to take me to my 'prom' on friday.

SO YAYNESS! Aaaaand! On top of that! I get to go over and game with him and my other guyfriend Aaron tomorrow! YESNESS!!!!


----------



## GWARrior

Im happy because... even tho I called cute guy and he wasnt home (like he said he would be!) I met up with my neighbor who just moved back and we walked around and met up with the other neighbors and we all just chilled and drank beers. made me miss the old days, but i think it was a good start to an awesome summer!


----------



## JoyJoy

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Invitations to River Fest.... Little River Band??? Buddy Guy?!? Are you freakin SERIOUS?!?!
> 
> Wow. Screw Cartagena....!! Not literally, but eh...


 Yes! We'll be waiting for you...COME ON ALREADY!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

JoyJoy said:


> Yes! We'll be waiting for you...COME ON ALREADY!



Huff.... puff.... I can't swim that far!!! I'm not superhuman!!! :doh: :doh:

Maybe if I pay off the Captain... yeah, that's it!

Can I borrow a couple of million dollars?!!?


----------



## SMA413

sugar and spice said:


> Good for you Sam, that apartment sound great, How many stories tall is the building? Are you up high with a view, or on the ground with a patio? I hope you Mom takes the news well.



Thanks  I'm on the fourth floor but the building is built on a hill so it's only 3 flights up. It's got a pretty sweet view. 

Mom was in a bad mood last night so I'm gonna hold off until tonight maybe.


----------



## Catkin

Its a lovely day today, and I'm gonna bake a cake


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I was involved a wonderful group discussion on Goddess mythology last night and I'm looking forward to just hanging out enjoying copious amounts of pizza with good friends tonight.:happy:


----------



## PunkPeach

Reconnecting with an old friend, who has a common love of baked goods that always makes me smile


----------



## stan_der_man

I just found out last night that my name was put on the credits of a multimedia art exhibit somewhere in New Mexico for a sound that I generated for a colleague's computer generated artwork. I usually consider noises that I make gifts for the betterment of society... but is was nice to get my name in credits.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

fa_man_stan said:


> I just found out last night that my name was put on the credits of a multimedia art exhibit somewhere in New Mexico for a sound that I generated for a colleague's computer generated artwork. *I usually consider noises that I make gifts for the betterment of society... *but is was nice to get my name in credits.



*I once had an ex tell me that after a really long, disgusting, Belushi-would-envy worthy belch. 

I am happy he's my Ex.:happy:*


----------



## SMA413

Today, my manager called me to tell me had to switch my schedule. It worked out that she didn't need me to work on a day that I actually needed to be off. I love when that works out.


----------



## george83

bexy said:


> That I had my first ante-natal class and instead of feeling scared of the birth and stuff, I actually feel excited!



Unlike me, I'm now more scared than ever lol!


----------



## BarbBBW

I am soooooooooooo Happy I got to talk to an old friend lastnight who was gone for awhile!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Grand Funk Railroad tonight. i hope i have the energy for it!!


----------



## Mathias

I'm leaving for a MUCH NEEDED weeklong vacation in Florida tomorrow morning.


----------



## Vanessa

hehe. I just wrote on my blog yesterday why I was happy. Today my son came home from boarding school. He's awesome and I've missed him.


----------



## thatgirl08

I get to go to the hookah lounge tonight and get drunk with friends after!


----------



## Proner

Just come back for a warm rock massage, I feel so good


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Prom went awsome, I got to go with my guyfriend Matt. [ <33! ] and we got to go out to eat afterwards. 

Oh, Em, Gee, Yummy!

The prom ended at midnight, we got at the truck-stop around 10 minutes to midnight, and ended up staying there till 2 in the morning. It was a BLAST! [And YES, there will SO TOTALLY be pictures coming on dims, Asap!  ]


----------



## JoyJoy

Willie was incredible!! (especially considering he's 76!) In a field packed butt-to-butt with happy people who were (at least!) half-drunk, half-high... singing and whooping it up - it was such an amazing time! Rednecks, college kids, old people like me  and some even older singing and dancing and living in the moment. 

Afterward we went to watch a friend of ours win the Mr. Gay Arkansas pageant. What an amazing night!

The rest of the weekend will be filled with more fun and revelry, with good friends and great music. We're currently debating between Buddy Guy and Heart tonight, then bbq tomorrow and Little River Band tomorrow night. By Monday, I'm going to be so exhausted!


----------



## SMA413

I got put of work early last night and I'm going to Austin for lunch today. Austin is probably one of my favorite places in Texas.


----------



## PunkPeach

I'll be back in Bensalem in a few short days..and I got the news the hot tub is open and the pool with be by next week. I can not wait to go out and soak in that hot tub...some music and a frosty drink and they may not get me out.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

I have a good job making some money, and I got to go to San Francisco to see my friend. Bonus: I got to go to a meet up there.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Went to Curvacious with some friends, had a few drinks, danced and am now going to sleep.


----------



## ladle

in seven days I will be leaving lil ol NZ for the wide world!
5 more days of work.....then 11 weeks off!
:happy:


----------



## george83

That I had a great night last night getting drunk and playing computer games, sad news is that I now have a killer headache .


----------



## mossystate

george83 said:


> That I had a great night last night getting drunk and playing computer games, sad news is that I now have a killer headache .



Just think...pretty soon you will have that killer headache from staying up all night with a baby.


----------



## Jon Blaze

-I'm having a great long weekend of relaxation.

-Things are really heating up with a potential SO. I already plan on visiting her. :wubu:


----------



## Trudy

I had an awesome day, i spent time with a good friend I haven't seen in about 2 months. It was so amazing that i got pulled over by a state trooper was giving a 300.00+ speeding ticket, but it didn't wipe the smile off my face


----------



## Weeze

A few things, despite the bad crap...
1. The chances that my mother will be bringing a beagle puppy home soon are getting greater. 
2. My cousin just posted new baby pictures 
I'm not even a baby person... BUT COME ON!


----------



## BarbBBW

krismiss said:


> A few things, despite the bad crap...
> 1. The chances that my mother will be bringing a beagle puppy home soon are getting greater.
> 2. My cousin just posted new baby pictures
> I'm not even a baby person... BUT COME ON!



awwwwwwwwwwwww a super cutie!! I love babies!!


----------



## thatgirl08

I got a job!! Woohoo!


----------



## MamaLisa

thatgirl08 Congrats!

Im happy cos im having a great birthday week!..


----------



## Shosh

I sell Avon to family and friends.

I put in my first order yesterday.


----------



## thatgirl08

MamaLisa said:


> thatgirl08 Congrats!



Thank you!! Happy birthday, by the way.


----------



## Gspoon

I am looking forward to bed


----------



## thatgirl08

It's only 8 in the morning!


----------



## Shosh

thatgirl08 said:


> It's only 8 in the morning!



Well it is 10pm Thursday evening here, and I also like Grady am looking forward to bed.


----------



## Surlysomething

4 days off starting tomorrow! W00T!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

I am happy that I am the eternal optimist, and I know, just KNOW, that the future is bright.


----------



## snuggletiger

Looking forward to closing escrow and not feeling so anxious and jittery.


----------



## GWARrior

Im happy that...

My house is finally off dial-up internet! Finally got our DSL connection sorted and now I can youtube and whatnot.

Im semi-jobless and even tho the lack of money is getting to be a pain, I love having so much free time to do fun things with friends I hardly ever get to see!

Im going to a house party and a small music festival this weekend.

Ummm. oh yea, Im alive and pretty healthy!


----------



## HottiMegan

Today is Max's last baseball game of the season. We will get his photos, trophy and do a bbq with all the teams of the league (we wont partake on the food since we're veggies) I like thursdays


----------



## Shosh

HottiMegan said:


> Today is Max's last baseball game of the season. We will get his photos, trophy and do a bbq with all the teams of the league (we wont partake on the food since we're veggies) I like thursdays



Dont forget to post some of the pics here. Congrats Baseball Mum.


----------



## Ruffie

I am happy to have spent a day in the big city with my son as a mothers day present. Although the shopping sucked for clothes for me, we did some shopping at quirky shops and the mall, did some walking, had an amazing dinner and capped off with front row seats at a concert. Following the concert got to meet the artist who was incredibly gracious and kind to her fans.


----------



## ladle

2 more sleeps and I will be off!


----------



## SMA413

Lease Signing Day!!

And I work tonight- which will be my 4th shift this week. Overtime + evening shift differential+ night shift differential+ weekend shift differential= a very happy bank account.

And today is payday.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that it's Friday. I get the weekend with my boys. I am also happy that i'm giong to hit Avenue this evenign to buy a pair of shorts and some tank tops (i just hope they have my size in the shorts!!)


----------



## soleil3313

I'm happy that the surprise party we've been planning for one of my friends for 4 months will finally be over after tomorrow! Ugh! Drama, drama, drama!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar

I'm happy that not only do I still have a job, but I came in to find an email from my boss, my bosses boss and a VP regarding a voice mail from a client. He went on and on and said such nice things about my service they're going to post it on our company website.


----------



## MamaLisa

2 hour phone call from my bestie from greece! :wubu:


----------



## Ruffie

Wedding of a student who did her practicum with us today. I have to take the pics as a wedding gift, but get to be with her most of the day. Then tonight going out after I get the first few dances with friends to watch my buddies band play at local bar.


----------



## JoyJoy

fresh blueberries from the Farmer's Market :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie

I have officially moved into a new apartment with my hunny...and our internet will be on as of Monday! See y'all real soon! :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze

-Things are still looking up with my potential SO. :wubu:

- Waxy's back! Now all we need is TSL, and I'll be happy again. :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW

I have the house to myself!!!! Ohh Glory Days!!!!!!


----------



## Fonzy

My finals are finally finished, as is formal education, I've completed my degree and moved back home  Now all I need to do is find a job and start my life education :blink:


----------



## Catkin

Fonzy said:


> My finals are finally finished, as is formal education, I've completed my degree and moved back home  Now all I need to do is find a job and start my life education :blink:



Same here! Except I refuse to move back home  Can't take it after living away for three years - I'm willing to do (nearly) any job so I can afford to stay here.

Also: It finally feels like summer and I can enjoy this gorgeous weather without feeling guilty yay!


----------



## luscious_lulu

My great friends


----------



## Mathias

I'm back from Florida and super glad to be home! I missed you guys!! **Tosses out candy**


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

Happy about Scrabble, lunch, and dinner!!!! Perish the thought!!!


----------



## Weeze

i'm having people over to sit in my back yard around a fire...
oh, summer. i love you.


----------



## mossystate

That I don't have nail fungus.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I helped my niece pick out her grade 8 grad dress. She's going to look so pretty.


----------



## HottiMegan

Max graduates kindergarten tonight!!


----------



## Sugar

It's Friday for me and hot wings are on their way!


----------



## GWARrior

2 weeks ago I turned in an application for a position at the hospital. I have awesome references (they all work at the hospital!) and my work experience is similar to the position I applied for.

I called the hospital employment office to touch base and tell them I was still interested. Ive heard this was a good thing to do!

She took my name and said all the applications were still under review and I should be hearing from them in the next 2 weeks.

Im happy that I may have just upped my chances of getting this job!


----------



## BarbBBW

I am very happy, that I went to the pool today wearing a one piece bathing suit with NO SKIRT ATTACHED !! It was liberating to say the least, and i turned over to lay on my belly while I was there!!!I know its probably a HO HUM for most HUGE step for me,.. IRL I am not such a slut LMAO


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BarbBBW said:


> I am very happy, that I went to the pool today wearing a one piece bathing suit with NO SKIRT ATTACHED !! It was liberating to say the least, and i turned over to lay on my belly while I was there!!!I know its probably a HO HUM for most HUGE step for me,.. *IRL I am not such a slut* LMAO



Congrats I'm happy for you!:happy:
(*You're NOT?!?!?! Now I'm sad for me - sniff* )


----------



## BarbBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> Congrats I'm happy for you!:happy:
> (*You're NOT?!?!?! Now I'm sad for me - sniff* )



welllllll NOT in public where there are no known FA's !!! ALways a slut for you baby!!


----------



## Cors

It doesn't take an FA to appreciate a beautiful, confident woman with curves like yours!


----------



## BarbBBW

Cors said:


> It doesn't take an FA to appreciate a beautiful, confident woman with curves like yours!



awwwwwwwwwwwwwww I am melting here!!! Thank you!! I always wanted my own skinny FFA!!! Can I have you? pleaseeeeeee


----------



## Cors

BarbBBW said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwww I am melting here!!! Thank you!! I always wanted my own skinny FFA!!! Can I have you? pleaseeeeeee



Haha, pocket-FFA... sure!


----------



## knottedsouls

Risible said:


> Here's the link to Part 1.



Im happy to be at the Atlanta airport waiting on my plane to get back to 
Pittsburgh having just gotten done with a very enlightening and embracing HIV Prevention program managers symposium here! So excited over all I learned equally excited to finally be headed home


----------



## Weeze

I'm figuring out how to work my webcam and stuff sooo much better and i actually made a video for my site 
AND I ACTUALLY LIKED HOW IT TURNED OUT! Woo!
I'm excited


----------



## exile in thighville

dan's bed, 4:07 am, 6/6/09

-------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------
-LAPTOP----------------------------------------
------------EXILE IN THIGHVILLE-----------------
------------------------------------------------
--------LUNA LOVE------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------
---------------------GLASS OF MILK-------------
-------------------------------------------------
------ WET CLOTHES----------------------------cummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Somehow earning the "Employee of the Month" award after being with the store for only 2 months... definitely unexpected, but I must be doing something right I guess!


----------



## BarbBBW

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Somehow earning the "Employee of the Month" award after being with the store for only 2 months... definitely unexpected, but I must be doing something right I guess!



*CONGRATS!!*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

I'm happy that finally, at long last, I have a _Gordita Botero_ that I can worship from on high... :wubu: I am truly not worthy of such an honor, to be among the presence of divine perfection... I have not the power to sleep soundly this night, for the vision of her drives me to such a state of ecstasy.

If this is not happiness, then I defy anyone to prove me wrong... :bounce:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I'm happy that finally, at long last, I have a _Gordita Botero_ that I can worship from on high... :wubu: I...snip...
> If this is not happiness, then I defy anyone to prove me wrong... :bounce:



That's wonderful UCB! Sending loads of good wishes your way!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

OneWickedAngel said:


> That's wonderful UCB! Sending loads of good wishes your way!



THANK YOU!!! I really and truly think you all are SO GREAT!!  I'm waiting for Barb to come on in and add some .02 after she added some smokin hot scenery to the pool... :smitten: hehehe  

I think you have her beat though... don't tell her! shhhhhhhh!!


----------



## CAMellie

Our rent is paid and the cupboards, refrigerator, and freezer are well stocked with yummy food.:happy:


----------



## BarbBBW

undrcovrbrothr said:


> THANK YOU!!! I really and truly think you all are SO GREAT!!  I'm waiting for Barb to come on in and add some .02 after she added some smokin hot scenery to the pool... :smitten: hehehe
> 
> I think you have her beat though... don't tell her! shhhhhhhh!!



Hmmmm Darren, , why didnt you just ask me to sit on your desk?!?! I would have, for you!!!


----------



## sirumberto

That after tonight, I have a couple days off.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

undrcovrbrothr said:


> THANK YOU!!! I really and truly think you all are SO GREAT!!  I'm waiting for Barb to come on in and add some .02 after she added some smokin hot scenery to the pool... :smitten: hehehe


***grins at the imagery of Barb and smoking hot scenery***


BarbBBW said:


> Hmmmm Darren, , why didnt you just ask me to sit on your desk?!?! I would have, for you!!!


*LOL! Barb you are completely incorrigible! (I bet you say that to all the men in uniform doncha?)
*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CAMellie said:


> Our rent is paid and the cupboards, refrigerator, and freezer are well stocked with yummy food.:happy:


*Isn't that one of the BESTEST feelings of contentment ever?!*


----------



## Weeze

Talking to a guy who really makes me smile, is genuinely interested in knowing more about me and seems excited to talk to me, but not in an over-bearing way.

It's really refreshing. I'm happy.


----------



## sirumberto

I'm happy that a bit of the uncertainty in my life has evaporated, though saddened by the implications.


----------



## Bafta1

I'm happy because I'm going to the theatre tonight! (OK, it's with a bunch of rowdy eleventh graders, but it's a really nice play).


----------



## BarbBBW

I am happy to have a certain someone still in my life :wubu:


----------



## GWARrior

Im happy that my addiction to soda is becoming weaker!yay!

I drank it all day, everyday and I decided to change that. So I've been drinking water all the time. The other night when I was really wasted (and full of Chinese food!), I was too lazy to get some water, but there was can of diet coke on the table. I opened it and took a few sips... and dumped the rest down the sink! It was gross and left a sickly sweet slime in my mouth. YECCHH!!!


----------



## TraciJo67

I'm happy that I have a happy, adorable, sassy, opinionated, stubborn, sometimes obnoxious 2-year-old who is blessed with a sunny disposition. This morning I was getting him ready to leave and feeling a bit impatient with his slow pace, and got very firm with him when he continued to drag his feet. He looked right into my face and said (equally firmly), "Indoor voices, mama."

Last night, he told me to eat his butt. Oh, the things they learn in daycare (that's my story, and I'm stickin' to it).


----------



## Isa

Bafta1 said:


> I'm happy because I'm going to the theatre tonight! (OK, it's with a bunch of rowdy eleventh graders, but it's a really nice play).



You are very brave.


----------



## Mathias

Good news everyone! Furturama's back!


----------



## GWARrior

Mathias said:


> Good news everyone! Furturama's back!



OMFG BEST NEWS EVAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sirumberto

I'm happy that more and more things are coming into focus.


----------



## Tracy

I'm happy today because I have finally closed on the property where my house is going to be built, I'm happy that I have a wonderful & smart son who is getting ready to turn 11 but going on 21 according to him & I'm happy because a dear friend of mine is coming to terms with some things in his past and he will be able to move on with his future. But most of all I'm happy because God allowed me to wake up this morning to face another wonderful day.


----------



## msbard90

I'm happy that I have the next two days off from work. I'm happy that i'm starting to save money so i'm not living paycheck to paycheck yay!!!!


----------



## mossystate

My younger brother ( younger by 11 months ) sent an email, telling me his girlfriend is pregnant. A few nights back I was thinking how sad it was that there would be no more babies from The Ten. 

He will be a great Dad. There will be lots of love, and he is one of those men who will not think he is doing his partner a favor by changing diapers, and doing the other million things any parent should be doing. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well for D and D...and baby S ( both parents' last name begins with an S, so, until I know what they decide will be the kids last name, I am covered  ).


Will be making trips to California for babysitting duty. :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu

My Vegas bash fees are finally paid!


----------



## BarbBBW

just happy i have people that can be honest to me without being mean. I am thankful:bow:


----------



## Sugar

1) I can move my right side today.
2) There's a BBQ at my parents today.
3) I get to start my new treatment tomorrow.
4) Life overall is pretty darn good!


----------



## CAMellie

Our housewarming party was just AMAZING last night. More than 3 dozen people crammed into our little place...mix in booze, Rock Band, and Nerf guns...and great fun was had by all!:happy:


----------



## mossystate

I am happy that mergirl does not know where I live.


----------



## swamptoad

I am happy that I am happy today.


----------



## snuggletiger

Made my appointment with the title company to sign the documents to my house  Tomorrow after 10am I will actually have the house.


----------



## HottiMegan

Mathias said:


> Good news everyone! Furturama's back!



OMG!! I am sooo happy!!! Thanks for posting this!! That show makes me giggle even after seeing an episode multiple times


----------



## Weeze

A guy I work with called me "Gorgeous girl" today and i didn't feel silly... i just smiled. 
We sat out back by his car for a half an hour after closing up.
We're going to a movie Wednesday night after work


----------



## thejuicyone

I have so much energy energyenergy ENERGY!

(wow, I just wrote that so many times that the spelling now looks wrong and am wondering why energy is called energy  )


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*WOW Juicy! Put down the Red Bull and back away slowly.*

Energy: (Etomology) Late Latin _energia_, from Greek _energeia [/I]activity, from energos active, from en in + ergon work_


----------



## thejuicyone

OneWickedAngel said:


> *WOW Juicy! Put down the Red Bull and back away slowly.*
> 
> Energy: (Etomology) Late Latin _energia_, from Greek _energeia [/I]activity, from energos active, from en in + ergon work_


_


lol I suprisingly haven't had a energy drink today or any coffee, I just got a hell of a lot of sleep.

Fun Fact: Germany has made redbull illegal because they found that it has very small traces of cocaine in it. _


----------



## Tad

krismiss said:


> A guy I work with called me "Gorgeous girl" today and i didn't feel silly... i just smiled.
> We sat out back by his car for a half an hour after closing up.
> We're going to a movie Wednesday night after work



psssst....how was the movie?


----------



## BarbBBW

I am happy that I am getting brick work in the front of my house,.. around the cement walkway around to the side door,.. which is the front door,.. confusing huh? Anyways I am very happy about that! And then next month I am having my patio in my back yard extended with some brick work also!! Hopefully in October getting a hot tub for the back yard as well!! OMG i always wanted one! 
Soo Today I am very happy!!


----------



## Mathias

It's actually sunny out! :happy:


----------



## StarWitness

I'm going to be writing weekly book reviews for a website! It's an unpaid internship, but finally, *finally,* someone who isn't a friend or family member gives a shit about my writing! :bounce:


----------



## HDANGEL15

snuggletiger said:


> Made my appointment with the title company to sign the documents to my house  Tomorrow after 10am I will actually have the house.



*YEAH!!! (((SNUGGLETIGER))) so happy for you!!! YEAH....

I am happy not only for the snuggletiger..but I talked to my potential NEW BOSS...and we are on for a MEETING at the SHOP TUESDAY MID DAY...yeah.. I feel this is what I have been waiting a long time for...keep me in your prayers EVERYBODY..kthanx​*


----------



## Blackjack

I'm in Florida, among friends for most of the day... and when I'm not, I'm usually enjoying myself. Like now- it's 3 am and I'm just chillin' in the hotel room watching the '84 version of _Dune_, in all its overly-stylized awesomeness.

(FWIW, I still think that it's a good adaptation of the novel and would love to see the full five-hour cut of it.)


----------



## Ruffie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *YEAH!!! (((SNUGGLETIGER))) so happy for you!!! YEAH....
> 
> I am happy not only for the snuggletiger..but I talked to my potential NEW BOSS...and we are on for a MEETING at the SHOP TUESDAY MID DAY...yeah.. I feel this is what I have been waiting a long time for...keep me in your prayers EVERYBODY..kthanx​*



Awesome girl! Given what you went through in your previous workplace, I hope all will go well with this potiential position!


----------



## Ruffie

I am happy cause I went to give my adopted sons some cash to get what they want for Fathers day. My week has been so busy I haven't had an opportunity to get to the store. They turned me down by saying that my love is enough for them. Saying that I give them support, advice, make em laugh and love them and thats enough for them. Buggers made me cry LOL.


----------



## BarbBBW

Ruffie said:


> I am happy cause I went to give my adopted sons some cash to get what they want for Fathers day. My week has been so busy I haven't had an opportunity to get to the store. They turned me down by saying that my love is enough for them. Saying that I give them support, advice, make em laugh and love them and thats enough for them. Buggers made me cry LOL.



Awww love that story!! There is def nothing better!:bow:


----------



## Bafta1

I'm Flying To London Tonight!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IT IS SUNDAY which means in less then an hour

A NEW TRUE BLOOD will air

yeah!!! *


----------



## Rowan

Watchin it now!


----------



## CAMellie

No more having to borrow a roommates' laptop...we have one of our own now. :happy:


----------



## sirumberto

I'm off for a couple days. Wheee! :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu

My niece graduated from grade 8 today with honors! I'm so proud of her. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3309092&l=6a911f65ae&id=735266082


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

i'm happy that my rose bush survived the beetle infestation last week and some actually opened today! yeah!


----------



## Ruffie

Boss presented me with a beautiful engraved glass award today thanking my for my hard work and dedication at our staff retreat.


----------



## sirumberto

I'm not sure why, but I'm feeling a massive wave of contentment wash over me. It's an awesome feeling.


----------



## stan_der_man

I'm stoked that I finally found a set of 42x10 mm festoon LED dome light bulbs for my truck!

(I know, my threshold for excitement is much lower than it used to be...)


----------



## BarbBBW

sirumberto said:


> I'm not sure why, but I'm feeling a massive wave of contentment wash over me. It's an awesome feeling.



its the DIMS site,... it does that to people!! Its a wonderful to hear you are so content!!


----------



## steely

I'm very happy to be back home after a grueling 10 hour drive.


----------



## sirumberto

Went to Austin with a friend. Went to the Alamo Drafthouse. Got drunk AND watched a movie on the big screen. It was a good day.


----------



## BarbBBW

I am very happy that all the work on the front and sides of my house is done!! all the brick work looks great and the new side fence is great!! I cant wait for the backyard to get done!! My house is finally shaping up!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I am greatly happy because I have hot water again, without the need to get a new water heater!

I am mildly happy because I don't have to be at work at 5 AM for the shipment truck. However, I am anxious for my first time working shipment, and would like to get it done. Also, they aren't rescheduling the hours, just cutting them for payroll. Boo.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy I got our laundry done today.



...kinda scary how easily pleased I am :blink:


----------



## BarbBBW

CAMellie said:


> I'm happy I got our laundry done today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...kinda scary how easily pleased I am :blink:



ahhaha me too!! all the laundry done and done!! yay for us!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I AM HAPPY that I am no longer unemployeed!!!!!
I am going back to my last job, which in essence I never left, they liked me and I stayed on part-time 5-10 hours a week....THEY FIRED SOMEONE RIGHT BEFORE I CALLED, and are really happy to have me back full time, with an entire NEW POSITION..so new challenges..I am psyched....

YEAH HAPPY DAY...less then 2 weeks UNEMPLOYEED---LIFE IS GOOD *


----------



## Rowan

That i am such a good god damn cook. I made some scallops for dinner with a marinade i made of my own and omg, to die for....ecstacy...


----------



## vcrgrrl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IT IS SUNDAY which means in less then an hour
> 
> A NEW TRUE BLOOD will air
> 
> yeah!!! *



I love True Blood. I think that the episode this past Sunday was better then the premier one (13). I can't wait to see what they have planned for us this season.


----------



## thejuicyone

I'm about to get down on some sweet ass red velvet cake.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

After almost four months of unemployment, my husband accepted a job near Albany, New York today. I am really glad this period of our lives is over and looking forward to whatever adventures are ahead, which will likely be many because we'll be in a part of the country we've never really seen before.

If anyone knows of some fat friendly resources in the Albany area, please pass them onto me (doctors, hair salons, restaurants, theaters, anything). ty.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*My first day back to work...wow...it was awesome to be welcomed back.
People were so nice to me!!
People confided in me, deep secrets 
I got a new desk
I got a new boss
I got all new challenges
AND I AM SO HAPPY to be employeed, useful again, and challenged!!!!

o ya...rode the harley to / from work...don't have to dress for my job, even though I am in a mid-sized law firm....and the commute is only 20-30 each way.....wow relief and happiness *


----------



## succubus_dxb

I'm happy to finally be released from hospital after 6 days, after being the first person in Indonesia to have swine flu!


----------



## mossystate

succubus_dxb said:


> I'm happy to finally be released from hospital after 6 days, after being the first person in Indonesia to have swine flu!



Damn! Glad you are ok. Welcome back.


----------



## Blackjack

succubus_dxb said:


> I'm happy to finally be released from hospital after 6 days, after being the first person in Indonesia to have swine flu!



Ack! Glad you're out and recovering.

Grats on being #1 though.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Blackjack said:


> Ack! Glad you're out and recovering.
> 
> Grats on being #1 though.



If you're not first, you're last!


----------



## Tad

I'm glad you are also the first person in Indonesia to _recover _from the swine flu! Glad you are doing better.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

succubus_dxb said:


> I'm happy to finally be released from hospital after 6 days, after being the first person in Indonesia to have swine flu!



WOW! Welcome back home!


----------



## Surlysomething

Friday.

+

Cake day. :eat2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

It's Friday..Don't have anything to do tho..


----------



## Bafta1

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> It's Friday..Don't have anything to do tho..



May be nothing to do, but it's still FRIDAY! 

I'm happy because my sister got a first class for her degree!!! I'm so proud of her.


----------



## Wild Zero

My car's new suspension came in the mail two days ago and the race exhaust is coming this week.


----------



## Sugar

I have an actual weekend off for the first and last time in forever! AIEEEE!


----------



## sirumberto

I'm happy that reality and dream are starting to blend into one sweet entity.


----------



## Sugar

I've been having a major case of the uglies...so today I went and got some jeans that fit right, some shoes I am in love with. I cut off the vast majority of my hair, put a pretty rinse in my hair and I got a mani & a pedi. Not to mention a really great afternoon with my Momma.


----------



## Rowan

I finally met a really great guy!


----------



## CAMellie

Our new desktop PC is being delivered Monday!!!!


----------



## BarbBBW

I am happy it is Saturday, I am having drinks, my kid is playing nicely with her 2 friends my hubby is being a sweetheart and my mom isnt complaining!! damn life i does has its moments!:bow:


----------



## sirumberto

I'm happy that I had a great evening with a good friend of mine. I just wish it hadn't ended so quickly.


----------



## Surlysomething

Seeing my 5 yo nephew. That kid makes me happy.


----------



## Mathias

I just am.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I got to see my great uncle harry. 
I wanted to see him one more time, because truthfully, I don't think he'll hang on too much longer. He's still there mentally. But physically he's just.. deteriorating. It seems. 
He's only got 20% of his heart working now, congestive heart failure or some such.. 


But I am happy.
He is a sweet ol' boy. 
And at least when he has passed. His wife cannot treat him as poorly as she does now and he'll be free.


----------



## luscious_lulu

It's less than 2 weeks until Vegas.


----------



## SMA413

- I got home at a decent hour from work this morning.

- I had an easy shift last night.

- I made serious bank on my last paycheck (I broke 100 hours...)

- I moved into my apartment on Wednesday.  :bounce: It doesn't look like a complete disaster.

- I got my computer fixed and set up (obviously) so I'll be able to be back on Dims a smidgen more than I have been recently.


----------



## Sugar

1) The ability to unsubscribe to a thread before I curse.
2) The tortellini I bought this week on a whim turned out wonderfully.
3) Plumpy is jealous of my "tan" food.
4) I get to carry the torch...I'm starting with chicken fingers, corn, garlic bread and mashed potatoes.
5) A movie day in the AC.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

That I am happy!


----------



## mel

happy that tomorrow is the last day of a short week at work


----------



## BarbBBW

I am happy, cause I am goin to get a part time job i miss working!!


----------



## DeniseW

vacation next week, I can't wait to go to Maine and chill!!


----------



## Just_Jen

im happy cause im talking to mr fez and i go all awwwwwwwies lol ! it's bad but tru. least im happieeeees *bounces*


----------



## Carrie

I just found out that I'm off of work on Friday!


----------



## thejuicyone

The amazing morning sex I just had. :blush:
at least i'm honest =]


----------



## sirumberto

thejuicyone said:


> The amazing morning sex I just had. :blush:
> at least i'm honest =]



I'll be in my bunk.

Geez. What is it with me and Firefly quotes lately.


----------



## Mathias

Going to the mall later.


----------



## Shosh

My doggie is coming to stay forever on Saturday.


----------



## Mathias

Susannah said:


> My doggie is coming to stay forever on Saturday.



That's great news Susannah!


----------



## TraciJo67

3-day weekend.


----------



## Surlysomething

-sweet, delicious local strawberries
-extra-long weekends
-sleeping in
-gorgeous, summer weather
-beach breezes
-D.


:batting:


----------



## Shosh

Mathias said:


> That's great news Susannah!



Thank you sweets! I am pretty happy and excited. My mother spent this morning preparing all the last minute things Cindy Lou will need.
A doggie door is being installed tomorrow.


----------



## Mathias

I'll be spending the evening poolside and hot tubbing with my friends! :happy:


----------



## DeniseW

I'm sorry if I missed the post but what dog did you decide on?




Susannah said:


> Thank you sweets! I am pretty happy and excited. My mother spent this morning preparing all the last minute things Cindy Lou will need.
> A doggie door is being installed tomorrow.


----------



## Shosh

DeniseW said:


> I'm sorry if I missed the post but what dog did you decide on?



Here I am with Cindy. She is a yellow Lab and she will be three years old in October.

View attachment Susannah, Cindy and Milly 3.jpg


----------



## Mathias

Mathias said:


> I'll be spending the evening poolside and hot tubbing with my friends! :happy:



And I'm going to be able to see fireworks from my house! The park nearby always shows them on the 3rd.


----------



## Weeze

Going on a trip with my mom earlier and having to pull the car over because we were laughing too hard.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

krismiss said:


> Going on a trip with my mom earlier and having to pull the car over because we were laughing too hard.



That's so awesome :bow:


----------



## snuggletiger

Finished painting the Master Bedroom Suite now painting the guest bedroom, and patching a wall in the living room.


----------



## FayeDaniels

It's SUNNY!
I got to sleep in.
I got my hair cut and am feeling super cute!


----------



## Rowan

My sweetheart is here to see me again this week now that im out of the hospital. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Sugar

I'm finally off for a day before I start another week!

I'm going to brunch today!

I discovered the Dead Until Dark / True Blood series!


----------



## Ruffie

Free plants from a friend that had to dig the up to redo her front yard that fills up my garden.
ANd a great time with friends last night!
Ruth


----------



## Surlysomething

My sister flew in today from Toronto for a week long vacation.

Great to spend time with her.


----------



## steely

Friends... even long distance. :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I am happy to be home from a wonderful weekend with my cousin..We had fun..


----------



## Tanuki

I'm so happy that my girlfriend is joining dims ^__^! 

Everyone make her feel welcome please~


----------



## steely

T-Bear said:


> I'm so happy that my girlfriend is joining dims ^__^!
> 
> Everyone make her feel welcome please~



That makes me very happy, T-Bear. Of course, we will make her feel welcome,:happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

T-Bear said:


> I'm so happy that my girlfriend is joining dims ^__^!
> 
> Everyone make her feel welcome please~


That is wonderful TBear!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

T-Bear said:


> I'm so happy that my girlfriend is joining dims ^__^!
> 
> Everyone make her feel welcome please~



As welcome as we made you feel! (Wait - we DID make you feel welcome right? - LOL)


----------



## Miss Vickie

My niece had a baby girl last night! She's three weeks early, but healthy and strong and feeding like a champ. Oh and the best part is that she looks like our family! The genes live on!


----------



## mel

Monday is almost over!


----------



## DeniseW

love it!! Congrats on your new pooch!!




Susannah said:


> Here I am with Cindy. She is a yellow Lab and she will be three years old in October.
> 
> View attachment 66608


----------



## DeniseW

I'm happy that I'm leaving in the morning to go to Maine for 3 days and then on the way home, I get to see my family and my cute little cousins!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Miss Vickie said:


> My niece had a baby girl last night! She's three weeks early, but healthy and strong and feeding like a champ. Oh and the best part is that she looks like our family! The genes live on!


That's wonderful! Congrats!

I am happy it was a nice day out and I was able to go swimming!


----------



## Mathias

I spent the afternoon in our pool. The water was perfect! :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

So was mine! Pool party!


----------



## BarbBBW

Mathias said:


> I spent the afternoon in our pool. The water was perfect! :happy:





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> So was mine! Pool party!



no fair!! I didnt go to the pool today! i cleaned and not even well lol


----------



## Blackjack

I got some great leads on places to look for selling my photos and (thanks to Edx), I found a valuable resource for my job hunt.

Plus, I took some cool pictures today.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Getting to see my best friend which I haven't seen in a year tomorrow!!!! SO HAPPY and EXCITED!! She invited me to stay the night too! YAY!!! Grown-Up Slumber party!!! Woot Woot! :bounce::bounce::happy:


----------



## italianmike21

having a "sunday" off today, and the mets finally winning lol


----------



## bexy

I finally got my maternity pay from the government after waiting months for it...and they backdated it! So we got a lovely big surprise in the bank this morning, just in time for my birthday tomorrow, baby coming and us moving house!


----------



## Jon Blaze

- After talking to a passport agent, I found out my passport is expected to arrive next week. That means the only thing I have left is work stuff, and I'm off to Canada on the 23rd to see my SO for the first time as her being my SO. I can't wait.....:wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu

Jon Blaze said:


> - After talking to a passport agent, I found out my passport is expected to arrive next week. That means the only thing I have left is work stuff, and I'm off to Canada on the 23rd to see my SO for the first time as her being my SO. I can't wait.....:wubu:



You two are so cute! 


I'm happy that I have only one more day before I'm on vacation! *does the happy dance*


----------



## BarbBBW

Jon Blaze said:


> - After talking to a passport agent, I found out my passport is expected to arrive next week. That means the only thing I have left is work stuff, and I'm off to Canada on the 23rd to see my SO for the first time as her being my SO. I can't wait.....:wubu:



YAY!! I am so excited for you 2!!! Please take pics! and give her a hug from me!!


----------



## pjbbwlvr

It's Friday and after today I'll be off all next week on vacation, YEAH!!!! :bounce:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Jon Blaze said:


> - After talking to a passport agent, I found out my passport is expected to arrive next week. That means the only thing I have left is work stuff, and I'm off to Canada on the 23rd to see my SO for the first time as her being my SO. I can't wait.....:wubu:


That's Great Jon! Have fun!


I am happy bc I got an interview today! I just sent my resume in like about 30 mins and got an email right back for an interview. YAY!!!


----------



## mossystate

Just for the last 3 minutes. I bought this groovy jewelry finding. I will need something new to make me happy, in, oh, 5 minutes. I am easily made happy...at times. It's true.

View attachment 66976


----------



## goofy girl

I'm happy that's it's finally closed.


----------



## mossystate

goofy girl said:


> I'm happy that's it's finally closed.



My mouth is never really closed, Goof.


----------



## goofy girl

mossystate said:


> My mouth is never really closed, Goof.



And for that I am happy as well


----------



## italianmike21

I work the morning shift at work tomorrow so I can spend some time with my honeybear and I haven't had a migraine headache in a few days


----------



## Rowan

Im happy I had a tutor come over to help me with this chapter I couldnt get for one of my classes...it cost me $30 i barely have, but worth it!


----------



## ssflbelle

I am happy  as this was my first outing since I was discharged from my lymphedema treatments. I went to Friendly's with a girl friend and we went to see The Proposal. I was pretty winded but with my 2 canes I was able to walk into Friendly's and climb the stairs up to the fourth row of chairs at the theatre. My friend commented that I was walking much better than before I had 16 days a leg wrappings and the massages. It felt good to be out with her again. I still need to get more stamina but that will come in time.


----------



## thejuicyone

staruday night drinkin!! woo


----------



## joh

I'm happy that the grassroots music festival is only 5 days away!


----------



## Mathias

I had the best time with my friends today!


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> Just for the last 3 minutes. I bought this groovy jewelry finding. I will need something new to make me happy, in, oh, 5 minutes. I am easily made happy...at times. It's true.
> 
> View attachment 66976




What on earth are you going to do with that? I'm very excited to see!

I'm happy that I have a day off to read and watch movies. I sure do need it.


----------



## italianmike21

My new book came earlier than expected and now I can read it with my honeybear, I'm off tomorrow and I can get some much needed rest, and having the rest of sunday to relax and chat


----------



## pdesil071189

"That I'm off work for the next 4 days"


----------



## succubus_dxb

I'm am happy thaaaaaaat, I've started seeing someone new..who is lovely and smart and well...... good. And that I get butterflies  Always a good thing


----------



## Skaster

To understand my little moment of happiness today you must know that I don't have what we in German call "the green thumb" - which means that even cactuses (or whatever the plural is) usually wither at my hands. But there is this dude - he lives in the same house - who really has his ways with flowers. He works odd hours and is around when nobody sees him. And now and then he takes the liberty to add some flora to my otherwise barren patio. So today, I just thought: hey, I got some cool flowers, and took a picture:


----------



## italianmike21

Going out to a nice restaurant for dinner, my honeybear is happier, and the home run derbys on at 8 tonight


----------



## Gingembre

I am happy that I just booked flights to Philly to see a certain boy. 45 days to go. *squeeeee*


----------



## Jon Blaze

My passport arrived! All I have left is the signatures, and that shouldn't be hard at all.

I can't wait to see my girlfriend. :wubu:


----------



## Haunted

Jon Blaze said:


> My passport arrived! All I have left is the signatures, and that shouldn't be hard at all.
> 
> I can't wait to see my girlfriend. :wubu:



Sorry if i missed the announcement but who's the lucky girl Blaze?


----------



## steely

Skaster said:


> To understand my little moment of happiness today you must know that I don't have what we in German call "the green thumb" - which means that even cactuses (or whatever the plural is) usually wither at my hands. But there is this dude - he lives in the same house - who really has his ways with flowers. He works odd hours and is around when nobody sees him. And now and then he takes the liberty to add some flora to my otherwise barren patio. So today, I just thought: hey, I got some cool flowers, and took a picture:



Ahhhhh, lovely! Makes me happy to look at them.


----------



## italianmike21

that i had a nice dinner with my family as much as we disagree in the end they are always there for me and support what i want to do in my life


----------



## Carrie

I am so happy today, because I just reconnected with a girl - well, _woman_ now - for whom I used to babysit in my late teens and early 20s. I spent several summers and countless weekend evenings caring for her and her older brother and younger sister. I did a ton of babysitting back then, but they were always my favorite kids, maybe because we were relatively close in age. We kept in touch for a while when I moved around after college, but lost touch after a while. On a whim, I looked them up on Facebook and found her and sent her a message. She replied with an exuberant message, saying her family had just been talking about me a few days earlier and how much fun they had with me! Anyway, we added each other as friends, so I can see all her photos, and she's 28 years old, all grown up, tall and beautiful, and looks _so_ happy in her photos, full of friends and family and her very cute Pug. She's in her third year of residency in med school, and her younger sister is third in her class at law school. I remember having a lot of "girls can do anything!" talks with them way back when they were little, as well as always encouraging them to laugh and have fun in life, so I'm just ecstatic and even proud to see them doing so well, and so happy in their lives. I feel like maybe I had just a little bit to do with that, even. :happy:


----------



## Weeze

My friend is borrowing her dad's car (so I can get in it easier) and came to pick me up, bring me back to her house, we're making apple cakes and then going to see Bruno later. It's taking a lot of percoset to get me around comfortably, but i'm really happy to be out of the house


----------



## pdesil071189

That were finally out of chili, and now we get to have something else for dinner YAY!!!


----------



## Sugar

Finally a day off!


----------



## pdesil071189

Just talked to a girl on myspace seemed pretty cool!!!


----------



## BigCutieSteph

I'm happy I will be seeing Harry Potter in a couple hours :happy:


----------



## italianmike21

Lucky said:


> Finally a day off!


 copy cat


----------



## italianmike21

BigCutieSteph said:


> I'm happy I will be seeing Harry Potter in a couple hours :happy:


 lucky you i cant wait to see it, hope you enjoy it


----------



## steely

I received several lovely compliments today and it has kept me smiling all day.


----------



## italianmike21

*im happy that the weathers great, i have a day off and a chance to unwind*


----------



## Mathias

I bought two new vidja games and simpsons season 8 on dvd!


----------



## itsbrookebaby_xo

my little lady looked up at me and smiled her first smile today, at only 3 weeks old! <3


----------



## italianmike21

awww congratulations


----------



## Weeze

Awww, brooke that is sooo cute.

It's kinda sad how happy I am that Beyonce is on Ellen Degeneres right now. My two favorite celebrities on tv at the SAME TIME. 
I know. I really need to heal up and get out more


----------



## italianmike21

day off tomorrow and im going to the mall to hang out with friends and shop


----------



## Haunted

I'm happy that i'm flying out to see my girl tomorrow!! 

and if all goes well on monday then she may be able to move here with the kids within the next few weeks !!! fingers, toes and any other appendages crossed !


----------



## Mathias

My sister's friends are visiting for the weekend and their baby girl is having a ball pushing me around in my wheelchair. It's so adorable.


----------



## Isa

It is raining and has been for about 30 minutes. It's a good hard rain that is so needed right now in my area.


----------



## suebeehoney

I'm happy for several things today, despite a few small annoyances!

I'm happy that I was able to awaken with air in my lungs, food in my fridge, a car in my driveway, a roof over my head, and clothing on my back.

I'm happy that I have 3 wonderful children, even if one of them is trying to systematically drive me insane. I still love her and always will! I have kids that love and respect me, and at least 2 of the 3 are striving towards being responsible adults, and utilizing the lessons I've worked so hard to teach them.

I'm happy that I have been able to find a 2nd job to supplement the income from my full-time job in this tough economy, in the state with the highest unemployment rate in the nation. It proves that nothing is impossible, and sometimes, things just plain fall into place!


----------



## Gingembre

I am happy that I experienced the "installation theatre" piece It Felt Like A Kiss today and managed to make it through without wetting myself or having a heart attack....although my nerves feel severly ragged! NEVER AGAIN am I putting myself through something like that - I do not like being frightened!


----------



## mossystate

I am happy that it is a little cooler and Bucky is happier...and not so pissy snarly. I am also happy that the roomie has a rare day off, and he is napping. I don't know many people who work harder.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Everything is set. Four days until :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack

I was reminded today how absolutely wonderful it feels to have grass under bare feet.


----------



## BarbBBW

Blackjack said:


> I was reminded today how absolutely wonderful it feels to have grass under bare feet.



hows ur dad?


----------



## Blackjack

BarbBBW said:


> hows ur dad?



He's fine- just a little bruised and banged up. Nothing to worry about now that we know the extent of his injuries.


----------



## BarbBBW

Blackjack said:


> He's fine- just a little bruised and banged up. Nothing to worry about now that we know the extent of his injuries.



good! Glad to hear it!


----------



## joh

I'm happy about the last four day at the Grassroots festival and on top of that, I get to see my girl tomorrow!


----------



## Just_Jen

Im soo happy because i got my university Results back  I passed with a 2:1 and i am now a fully qualified social worker


----------



## Gingembre

Just_Jen said:


> Im soo happy because i got my university Results back  I passed with a 2:1 and i am now a fully qualified social worker



YAY! Congratulations Jen


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Just_Jen said:


> Im soo happy because i got my university Results back  I passed with a 2:1 and i am now a fully qualified social worker



HURRAY FOR JEN! That's wonderful!


----------



## Noir

My mom comes home today. But then I'll realize she was in Hawaii and I wasnt and be mad at her again.


----------



## Blackjack

I spoke to my father just a little while ago- they're still not sure what's causing the fluctuations in his blood pressure, but it seems that sudden drops are what makes him pass out. He's being sent home today, and he's not allowed to drive for a while and he can't drink anymore- the latter being a very good thing.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I had a great weekend! I also got to talk to my niece today on the phone and found out from my sister she can spell her name! She is only 2! Gosh I love that little girl!


----------



## luscious_lulu

I'm home, had a great 10 days away, met lots of new people...


----------



## Rowan

Two things:

1) I had to borrow money to go get a refill on my pain meds, and low and behold they prescribed two 1000 ml of my liquid percocet but i think they gave me more than that because it was two 750 ml bottles and a small bottle too. Best thing is it only cost me $10!

2) Mike is coming up to see me tomorrow and will be here until sunday!!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Rowan said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1) I had to borrow money to go get a refill on my pain meds, and low and behold they prescribed two 1000 ml of my liquid percocet but i think they gave me more than that because it was two 750 ml bottles and a small bottle too. Best thing is it only cost me $10!
> 
> 2) Mike is coming up to see me tomorrow and will be here until sunday!!



That's awesome honey!


----------



## BigCutieSteph

After craving it for weeks I'm finally having some dang cheesecake! :eat1:


----------



## italianmike21

*a day off to chat with my honeybear *


----------



## Ruffie

Enjoying a cold beer on a balcony at the end of a hot and busy day with friends!


----------



## SMA413

The beginnings of a possible relationship... always exciting.


----------



## HottiMegan

I love weekends. Hanging with the hubs and kids. I am also happy since we're cleaning out the apartment for a big yard sale next week. Bye bye all that unused baby junk taking up space!!


----------



## Mini

Thanks to the help of a very gay man I have been introduced to several attractive females, all of whom think I'm cute/handsome. Also, a beautiful BBW that I thought *hated* me seems to have warmed to me recently, and although I'm not sure of the reason for the switch, I'm glad to actually be able to have conversations with her. 

Also smoked pot for the first time last night, which was... interesting. Can't say I'd go out of my way to do it again, but at least now I know what I'm "missing."


----------



## BarbBBW

Mini said:


> Thanks to the help of a very gay man I have been introduced to several attractive females, all of whom think I'm cute/handsome. Also, a beautiful BBW that I thought *hated* me seems to have warmed to me recently, and although I'm not sure of the reason for the switch, I'm glad to actually be able to have conversations with her.
> 
> Also smoked pot for the first time last night, which was... interesting. Can't say I'd go out of my way to do it again, but at least now I know what I'm "missing."



hahah good for you on all levels Mini!!


----------



## Jon Blaze

I just let out a good cry.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Jon Blaze said:


> I just let out a good cry.


Those are always good and good for you.

I am happy that tomorow I am going to look into going back to school for Multimedia Design Technology. I am excited!:bounce::bounce:


----------



## HDANGEL15

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Those are always good and good for you.
> 
> I am happy that tomorow I am going to look into going back to school for Multimedia Design Technology. I am excited!:bounce::bounce:


*
agreed on the cry 

multimedia design techonology...is that like web/print InDesign/Flash/Dreamweaver stuff....if so..fun fun fun

I am happy that i had a great workout today, lifted and did cardio and feel pretty good about that and am heading to a fun day at the falls with a big group of people and then a free concert by my favorite local band tonite...
life is good*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *agreed on the cry *
> 
> *multimedia design techonology...is that like web/print InDesign/Flash/Dreamweaver stuff....if so..fun fun fun*
> 
> *I am happy that i had a great workout today, lifted and did cardio and feel pretty good about that and am heading to a fun day at the falls with a big group of people and then a free concert by my favorite local band tonite...*
> *life is good*


I do believe so.. I am going for the web design anything else is just icing on the cake. 
Sounds like you have a fun day ahead of you!


----------



## Noir

In San diego for a friends b day


----------



## Sugar

Last night I went to see some friends who just finished their music camp...several awesome things went on here. 

1. Andy Stein...I really got to meet Andy Stein...and not in some quick hello way but in a let's sit and talk and enjoy an evening with friends way!! 
2. Asian feast that was the most quality meal I think I've ever had and I got to watch it prepared...it was what I consider a genuine treat.
3. Anel kept me in giggles.
4. I had a very small sip of one of the best wines I've ever enjoyed.


----------



## BarbBBW

I am glad there are no cloudy skies today! The monsoon season is a wonderful relief, but its really cutting into my "pool" time :doh:


----------



## italianmike21

*just got back from having some great italian food, and a day off from work tomorrow *


----------



## suebeehoney

I have LOTS to be happy about today:

-pretty blue skies outside today, barely any clouds, and no rain in sight.

-daughter (21) is almost to her destination on the long bus trip she started last night. She's been sending me regular text message updates through the night. Hopefully, this will be the start of a better situation for her.

-I took the day off from Job #1 to help my parents with some things at their house and to do some things around my own house. Thank God for vacation days! Still have to work at Job #2 tonight, but not until 5:30 pm.


----------



## Mathias

Hi everyone! 

I got home last night from the hospital from my minor procedure I had over the weekend. The surgery in and of itself went without a hitch, but the recovery was very scary. I threw up very often and for the first day I could barely talk. I'm so thankful for my nurses who were literally the definition of angels, and more than that my mom. I wanted to stay by myself for this one since the doctors said it was so minor, but I don't think either of us knew how sick I would get. Anyways, Thank you to all of my dims friends on facebook who let me get well wishes and I'm so happy to be back! I missed you all!


----------



## snuggletiger

my den and ceiling are painted, now its the cutting of the hallway and the downstairs bath


----------



## BarbBBW

Mathias said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I got home last night from the hospital from my minor procedure I had over the weekend. The surgery in and of itself went without a hitch, but the recovery was very scary. I threw up very often and for the first day I could barely talk. I'm so thankful for my nurses who were literally the definition of angels, and more than that my mom. I wanted to stay by myself for this one since the doctors said it was so minor, but I don't think either of us knew how sick I would get. Anyways, Thank you to all of my dims friends on facebook who let me get well wishes and I'm so happy to be back! I missed you all!



I am very happy you are home and healing! you are very blessed to have such a great support team behind you when you werent feeling well.


----------



## Rowan

I finished my final homework and final exam for my IT Logic class, passed the final with a 76, not as great as id like, but hey its passing. So, I have an A in my web development class and will either have an A or a high B in my IT Logic class, so that's all good for me


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I am happy that today is over with and I got eveything I needed to get done done!!! YAY!!!

Welcome Back Mathias! Sorry to hear about your recovery that stinks that you got so sick, but glad you are home and doing good!


----------



## joh

I'm happy that my girl is coming to visit tonight, and she's on her way right now :-D


----------



## Rowan

Mathias said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I got home last night from the hospital from my minor procedure I had over the weekend. The surgery in and of itself went without a hitch, but the recovery was very scary. I threw up very often and for the first day I could barely talk. I'm so thankful for my nurses who were literally the definition of angels, and more than that my mom. I wanted to stay by myself for this one since the doctors said it was so minor, but I don't think either of us knew how sick I would get. Anyways, Thank you to all of my dims friends on facebook who let me get well wishes and I'm so happy to be back! I missed you all!



Welcome back and I'm glad things with the procedure went well! *hugs*


----------



## sugar and spice

Mathias said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I got home last night from the hospital from my minor procedure I had over the weekend. The surgery in and of itself went without a hitch, but the recovery was very scary. I threw up very often and for the first day I could barely talk. I'm so thankful for my nurses who were literally the definition of angels, and more than that my mom. I wanted to stay by myself for this one since the doctors said it was so minor, but I don't think either of us knew how sick I would get. Anyways, Thank you to all of my dims friends on facebook who let me get well wishes and I'm so happy to be back! I missed you all!



Welcome back, I'm glad everything went well but I'm sorry you got so sick afterwards.


----------



## sugar and spice

Rowan said:


> I finished my final homework and final exam for my IT Logic class, passed the final with a 76, not as great as id like, but hey its passing. So, I have an A in my web development class and will either have an A or a high B in my IT Logic class, so that's all good for me



Good for you girl! Congratulations.


----------



## Shosh

I took my dog out this morning for her first walk with me riding my scooter.
She loved it! I was able to give her a really good workout as she ran beside the scooter.
I am not able to walk fast, so she does not get a good workout from me walking her.


----------



## Shosh

Mathias said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I got home last night from the hospital from my minor procedure I had over the weekend. The surgery in and of itself went without a hitch, but the recovery was very scary. I threw up very often and for the first day I could barely talk. I'm so thankful for my nurses who were literally the definition of angels, and more than that my mom. I wanted to stay by myself for this one since the doctors said it was so minor, but I don't think either of us knew how sick I would get. Anyways, Thank you to all of my dims friends on facebook who let me get well wishes and I'm so happy to be back! I missed you all!



Welcome back sweets.:kiss2:


----------



## Rowan

sugar and spice said:


> Good for you girl! Congratulations.



Thank you  The IT Logic was definitely not an easy class to do...and if i had actually applied myself some, i would have gotten an A for sure, but I admit it..im a slacker lol


----------



## italianmike21

greenday concert tomorrow


----------



## mossystate

That I am about 2 hours away from being able to get naked in front of a fan...something I cannot do with the roomie still awake.





FUCK THIS HEAT. BRING ON WINTER.


----------



## BarbBBW

mossystate said:


> That I am about 2 hours away from being able to get naked in front of a fan...something I cannot do with the roomie still awake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK THIS HEAT. BRING ON WINTER.



Mossy why are you always so hot and melting! did something happen to your A/C?? You are more than welcome to come over here in my AC,.. I will share lol


----------



## SMA413

- I'm off of work for the next three nights. Yay!! 

- My baby sister is home from camp and next week we're roadtripping to Kansas together.

- I have dinner plans tomorrow night with my BFF who I haven't really seen in weeks.

- Bubble baths. I'm pretty sure they're the solution for world peace.


----------



## Surlysomething

An upcoming 4 day long weekend.


----------



## BarbBBW

That my daughter is done with summer camp finally! And she has one free week before school starts. This means lots of family fun days! Cooking, baking,going to the mountains for day trips, crafts and swimming to name a few!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BarbBBW said:


> That my daughter is done with summer camp finally! And she has one free week before school starts. This means lots of family fun days! Cooking, baking,going to the mountains for day trips, crafts and swimming to name a few!


Sounds like fun can I come! Will you adopt me?!


----------



## BarbBBW

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Sounds like fun can I come! Will you adopt me?!



hahaha of course you can, and its sad that I am old enough to be your mom UGH
This birthday in October is really going to be a killer, i can see it already


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BarbBBW said:


> hahaha of course you can, and its sad that I am old enough to be your mom UGH
> This birthday in October is really going to be a killer, i can see it already


Oh stop!!! You are gorgeous have a hot husband and a great daughter I am sure of! It's the way you feel not the age you turn as to your age!


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm happy that my Blackberry is back up and running.


Let's exchange pins and chat!


----------



## BarbBBW

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Oh stop!!! You are gorgeous have a hot husband and a great daughter I am sure of! It's the way you feel not the age you turn as to your age!



all "younger" people say that shit LMAO
but thank you babe Muahhh:kiss2:


----------



## superodalisque

for so many things:

i've been volunteering on various aspects of an arts festival for several months. the main events are taking place this weekend and things are looking good.

i'm getting stronger everyday

i've added a lot of positive new people to my life who aren't all talk and no action. its like they started popping up by magic just when i needed them most.

the sun is shining.

lake lanier is filling up again. 

its been get stuff off my chest week--even if its something small. its made me feel emotionally healthier.

i have plans for the future that make me feel rejuvinated.

people are really just as good as i really thought they were underneath everything.

i got my art:21 dvds today.


----------



## BarbBBW

superodalisque said:


> for so many things:
> 
> i've been volunteering on various aspects of an arts festival for several months. the main events are taking place this weekend and things are looking good.
> 
> i'm getting stronger everyday
> 
> i've added a lot of positive new people to my life who aren't all talk and no action. its like they started popping up by magic just when i needed them most.
> 
> the sun is shining.
> 
> lake lanier is filling up again.
> 
> its been get stuff off my chest week--even if its something small. its made me feel emotionally healthier.
> 
> i have plans for the future that make me feel rejuvinated.
> 
> people are really just a good as i really thought they were underneath everything.
> 
> i got my art:21 dvds today.



awesome babe!! good for you!! everyday makes a difference! Muahhhhh


----------



## superodalisque

BarbBBW said:


> awesome babe!! good for you!! everyday makes a difference! Muahhhhh



you make a difference too thanks!


----------



## HottiMegan

It's 2 in the morning, Alex doesn't want to sleep one bit. My eyes are aching from needing to sleep and this site make me laugh my ass off: http://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/
It makes me happy when i'm angry at my baby for not sleeping.


----------



## Tanuki

I got a lovely Pm that made me smile from ear to ear!


----------



## Carrie

My iPhone shipped! My iPhone shipped! My iPhone shipped!!!!!  :bounce: :happy:



Um. Sorry. As you were. :blush:


----------



## Mathias

My friends are coming to visit me tonight!


----------



## snuggletiger

I upgraded my phone plan so I can actually see who calls me and now I can take and send pix with my camera phone


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Just woke up happy no real reason as to why...Love it when that happens!


----------



## comaseason

I'm on my first day of vacation!

No more bosses!
No more schnooks!
No more project manager's dirty looks!

:bounce: 3 days until cruise and libations by the sea. :bounce:


----------



## Gingembre

Annual review at work today...the fact I've been there a year is sad times, but PAY RISE is happy times! Not much extra by the time they've taken off tax and increased my contribution to my student loan repayments but still not complaining! And I'm seeing my best friend tomorrow for the first time in a couple of months. Hurrah!


----------



## tinkerbell

I'm on vacation until Aug 11th!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I am going out tonight with a friend who moved away 2 years ago!!

And..... I am happy that I have friends who know what I am thinking, when I am thinking it!! Without them, my life would'nt be nearly as blessed as it is right now. :blush:


----------



## mossystate

It is around 80 degrees, same inside the living room. The little man is not panting...he is playing a little...tried to bite me......returning to normal. His sister is happy...and relieved.


----------



## Ruffie

Dark and light pink roses hubby brought home for me-BEAUTIFUL! My adopted son coming to help Grant and I today digging out foundation and patching crack, preparing for new window well and cutting down trees for me with his chainsaW


----------



## Shawna

I am so happy it's Friday and that I get to sleep in tomorrow.

I'm so happy that I have two of the cutest little nephews and one of the prettiest little nieces who only live 5 minutes away from me. And when I went over this week, the boys ran over to my car just screaming my name and they gave me hugs. That just made my day. I love them so much!


----------



## Shosh

Only four more weeks of winter left!


----------



## Wild Zero

Holy fuck where to begin?

Took my younger cousin to an awesome all ages show at a DIY squat, it was the kid's first show ever and he got to see one of the best active thrash bands. Kid was super stoked to headbang and pick up a band shirt since none of his friends back in England are metalheads. On my side I ran into friends I haven't seen in years, got to show my cousin a great time on his second day in the states and when I got home found a package with my car's new brakes and some free stickers from the tuner packed in.


----------



## goofy girl

Heading to Cape Cod today for a weekend getaway!!


----------



## Ruffie

I'm on vacation and my friend is getting married today and I don't have to take the pictures! Her words were "You are family and family are not working on my day come and have fun!" I can go and be a guest and enjoy! Course I will take my camera for snapshots, but not responsible for capturing the images of the day.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I just gave myself a pedicure. I love the way my feet feel after a pedi!


----------



## snuggletiger

2 more bedrooms painted, a bathroom wall textured, baseboards and 2nd floor hallway cut out, now its just 2 more rooms to paint then yaaay furniture


----------



## Mathias

Susannah said:


> Only four more weeks of winter left!



That means it'll come my way soon...


----------



## BarbBBW

snuggletiger said:


> 2 more bedrooms painted, a bathroom wall textured, baseboards and 2nd floor hallway cut out, now its just 2 more rooms to paint then yaaay furniture



wooohooo moving right along there babe!! good for you!!


----------



## BarbBBW

I am happy because Today was my daughters 8th Birthday!! She had lots of fun all day long, and I am very tired LOL 
But there is nothing better than a smile from my daughter!


----------



## luscious_lulu

I love my niece... We were talking last night at one point she said, "your more like my friend then my aunt."


----------



## snuggletiger

Getting furniture


----------



## toni

crab buffet :eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger

I'll take the buffet you can have the crab :eat1:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

the people across the street who honk their horn repeatedly at all hours of the morning are moving!!! yeah!


----------



## Ruffie

I came home from getting my hair trimmed and three of my adopted kids were here helping the hubby with renovations as a surprise! And my lifelong best friend called from the road and is on her way into town from BC and is coming over tonight! We haven't seen each other in 2 years so I expect to be up all night talking like we usually are when we don't see each other.


----------



## Sugar

I decided no OT today...my brain really needs the rest. :happy:


----------



## fatgirlflyin

That it's Wednesday, which means only one more day of work for this week!


----------



## Rowan

I get to be with my sweetheart starting tomorrow until sunday. I can't wait!


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


> I decided no OT today...my brain really needs the rest. :happy:




Honey...it needs more than that....but, rest is a start.



* nods *


----------



## HottiMegan

My brother and his family are in town from Idaho and it's fun to watch Max play with his 6 year old cousin. Alex tries to join in but gets shut out, the poor baby.


----------



## snuggletiger

I am moving into my house finally, and the furniture arrives tomorrow


----------



## TraciJo67

My husband is away for the weekend, and we just had some very scary weather. Spotters confirmed a tornado on the ground at the golf course directly behind our house, and there have been multiple tornados all over the area tonight. I collected my little boy and ran to our downstairs bathroom. Miraculously, he stayed asleep throughout the entire 5 minute ordeal. Sirens going off, hail striking the roof, and I thought I heard the freight train sound off in the distance (but that could have been the siren; I've heard nothing about the tornado since a spotter claimed to see it and don't see any trees down or any other evidence of high winds damage). I was scared half to death. I'm very happy that it turned out to be no big thing, and even more grateful that my little guy continued to sleep in my arms & didn't wake up even when I put him back to bed 

Mr. Spanky, I hope all is well in your neck of the woods tonight. Last I heard, the severe weather was heading to your area.


----------



## swamptoad

I am happy that I am OFF today. :happy:


----------



## Sugar

swamptoad said:


> I am happy that I am OFF today. :happy:



You and me both! I hope you and Josh have a good day. This one day a week off business is tough tacos.

I'm happy that on my one day off I'm going to see Julie & Julia with my Momma! :happy:


----------



## swamptoad

Lucky said:


> You and me both! I hope you and Josh have a good day. This one day a week off business is tough tacos.
> 
> I'm happy that on my one day off I'm going to see Julie & Julia with my Momma! :happy:



Thanks!


Ahhhh, cool on you too!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!


YAY!!!


Still waiting to hear back about the Nanny Job I want.. I took another one for now..just in case I don't get the other one...


----------



## lalatx

I am happy about my new babies. I bought a obnoxiously giant plasma tv and a fancy laptop.....Myself and my best friend have been staring at my new babies for 2 days.


----------



## superodalisque

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> YAY!!!
> 
> 
> Still waiting to hear back about the Nanny Job I want.. I took another one for now..just in case I don't get the other one...



YAY!!!!! and in this economy too! you go girl!


----------



## superodalisque

i'm happy about getting a visit from one of my best friends from belgium


----------



## snuggletiger

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> YAY!!!
> 
> 
> Still waiting to hear back about the Nanny Job I want.. I took another one for now..just in case I don't get the other one...



Congrats on gig
and I am all moved in


----------



## Spanky

TraciJo67 said:


> Mr. Spanky, I hope all is well in your neck of the woods tonight. Last I heard, the severe weather was heading to your area.



:bow: nice of you to think of us! 

The storm split to the north and south. We escaped with very heavy rain and almost no wind. I just happen to be rebuilding the front porch. Ugh, what a mess afterward. 

Bathroom, basement. VERY good choice. Good job, Mom!


----------



## succubus_dxb

wow..where to start...

I've just started art school (visual arts) and I LOVE it. Finally, after a lifetime of wanting to be in art school, here I am 

We found a new housemate almost instantly..and thank god that didn't turn into a huge rigamaroll.

Allllsooo.... I'm pretty damn sure I'm falling in love with my new boyfriend. Very exciting. :wubu:

Life is sweet 

Now if only I could get some sleep, instead of typing this at 5:30 in the morning! :doh:


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> My husband is away for the weekend, and we just had some very scary weather. Spotters confirmed a tornado on the ground at the golf course directly behind our house, and there have been multiple tornados all over the area tonight. I collected my little boy and ran to our downstairs bathroom. Miraculously, he stayed asleep throughout the entire 5 minute ordeal. Sirens going off, hail striking the roof, and I thought I heard the freight train sound off in the distance (but that could have been the siren; I've heard nothing about the tornado since a spotter claimed to see it and don't see any trees down or any other evidence of high winds damage). I was scared half to death. I'm very happy that it turned out to be no big thing, and even more grateful that my little guy continued to sleep in my arms & didn't wake up even when I put him back to bed



Eeek! Glad things moved on through, and your little one had an easy time of it. 

I remember those dashes to the basement, when I lived in Minnesota. Ours was not a finished basement ( this was before homeowner obsessions ), so we got to enjoy a slightly musty...sometimes damp floored...experience. The only fun thing was where my sister Patrice would fall to her knees and pray. I remember a box of plums we were eating, watching her plead to Jebus.


----------



## Gingembre

Today was phone upgrade day. Yay! :happy:


----------



## TallFatSue

I stopped at the bank on my way home from work. After I made my deposit, the teller said the bank was celebrating a anniversary of some kind, and they had a nice big sheet cake off to the side. Would I like a piece? 

So I ate a piece. :eat2:

Or two. :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

superodalisque said:


> YAY!!!!! and in this economy too! you go girl!


Thank you! Yeah I know..I went today and found out I am on a wiating list for the job..LOL.. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOk weird but whatevs..I am going to keep looking you never know whith this economy it the will still offer it to me in two weeks..We will see..Have fun with your friend..



snuggletiger said:


> Congrats on gig
> and I am all moved in


Thanks ST!!! Yeah Like I said above..Not sure about it..I am on a wiating list have you ever heard of that??

So Happy you are moved in! Sure that is a relief!


----------



## ladle

I just got home after 11 weeks away....my own bed...my own home...my own DOG!
Yet I can't help but feel a sadness that my most excellent adventure is over...


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> Eeek! Glad things moved on through, and your little one had an easy time of it.
> 
> I remember those dashes to the basement, when I lived in Minnesota. Ours was not a finished basement ( this was before homeowner obsessions ), so we got to enjoy a slightly musty...sometimes damp floored...experience. The only fun thing was where my sister Patrice would fall to her knees and pray. I remember a box of plums we were eating, watching her plead to Jebus.



Aaaaaand she remembers the produce. Gosh I love her :wubu:


I'm happy that I work 3 hours today and then I get to go to lunch with some friends I haven't seen since November. :happy:


----------



## snuggletiger

Free washer and dryer set and I didn't have to use Craigslist


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> Eeek! Glad things moved on through, and your little one had an easy time of it.
> 
> I remember those dashes to the basement, when I lived in Minnesota. Ours was not a finished basement ( this was before homeowner obsessions ), so we got to enjoy a slightly musty...sometimes damp floored...experience. The only fun thing was where my sister Patrice would fall to her knees and pray. I remember a box of plums we were eating, watching her plead to Jebus.



LOL @ your recollections, Mossything. Zero in on the plums. You go, girl 

I don't actually HAVE a basement. I live in a modified split or some such thing where there are 3 levels. The lowest level is on the ground floor at the back end of the house, and on the 2nd floor at the front end. So depending on where a tornado happened to plow through, we could be SOL. Still, I felt relatively safe, cowering like a fool in the lowest level shower with a blanket over our heads <laughing>

When I was growing up, we lived in an area also well-known for tornados (farmtown, Illinois). We had a completely unfinished, dirt (or mud, depending on the season) floor cellar. To get to it, we had to go to the back of the house and open up a trap door although that was actually optional ... the floor was rotting so badly that we could have, if pressed hard enough, just stomped our way through and fallen into the cellar. Cement steps, no lights, infested by insects & assorted critters ... it was a ghastly place to be, and I remember a time too many being pushed and shoved into it as high winds roared overhead. To this day, I still have frequent nightmares about that filthy, claustrophic cellar. Mostly, about not getting to it in time, since when those winds are howling and shrieking, a small dark underground place feels like a palace.


----------



## Crystal

I had lunch with a great guy friend today.


----------



## thatgirl08

I finally got my AP score today for English.. I got a four on the exam! yayayayay!


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> I finally got my AP score today for English.. I got a four on the exam! yayayayay!



Awesome!

I always thought the English one was a bitch.


----------



## superodalisque

i had a lovely meeting this morning and i feel good!


----------



## Blackjack

Submitted a job application today to a place that pays better and hopefully has openings a bit more related to what I want to do than where I'm at.

I also submitted my entry to a writing contest at Associated Content. I'm not really expecting to win, but it's at least a start.


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


> Aaaaaand she remembers the produce. Gosh I love her :wubu:



*L* I am sitting here thinking about all my produce memories. Kind of funny how many I have. Hmmmmm.



TraciJo67 said:


> Mostly, about not getting to it in time, since when those winds are howling and shrieking, a small dark underground place feels like a palace.



Too true! We would sometimes whine about it, but I now admire my parents for how careful they were with our safety. Now, my Mom did continue vacuuming one time when my Dad wanted us to get in the basement...but, that was for them to fight about.


----------



## Weeze

Honestly, I'm happy about the fact that I can run to target for deoderant, find the brand I want ON SALE and grab a chai latte on the way out.

Oh, and last night my dad came to pick me up from work in my car, and I drove the stick home the whole 40 minute drive


----------



## Gingembre

Blackjack said:


> Submitted a job application today to a place that pays better and hopefully has openings a bit more related to what I want to do than where I'm at.
> 
> I also submitted my entry to a writing contest at Associated Content. I'm not really expecting to win, but it's at least a start.



Oooh, exciting times. Good luck!


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I always thought the English one was a bitch.



Yeah, it was tough.. English is sorta my thing though, so I enjoyed it. I'm just happy that there will be no English 101 in my future:]

I'm happy about the fact that I have an interview on Monday for a job I'd really love to get. Wish me luck!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*wow so many things to be happy about today...where to start 

1/ got rid of my cast iron tub for real $$$$, was paid to have it taken away!!!
2/ renovating my basement for apt rental and it is going to b amazing!!!!
3/ MY MOTORCYCLE THAT HAS BEEN TORN DOWN FOR A YEAR is almost running again, and I should be riding in very powerful PHAT style by MONDAY..... 
4/ my boss is 55 is getting a demotion to a 24 yr old that has been there 1/2 of the time she has....MY BOSS IS HORRIBLE and I am actually gonna get her job..and I am totally unqualified for my job...and she will take it, i think..but I am miserable and will be happier SOOOOON 
5/Heading to GA Friday am camping and THRILLED to see my friends and have fun and hopefully get out for a ride with some handsome soul *


----------



## Sugar

I just won $800 on a scratch ticket. :happy:


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


> I just won $800 on a scratch ticket. :happy:




Holy shit!

Shave your head so I can rub you for luck......yyyyyyy!!

Groovy, Sharah.


----------



## Blackjack

Lucky said:


> I just won $800 on a scratch ticket. :happy:



Can I borrow some cash?


----------



## SocialbFly

I am happy to be going back to work on Friday...YAY!!!!


----------



## thatgirl08

Lucky said:


> I just won $800 on a scratch ticket. :happy:



That's fucking awesome. Congrats:]


----------



## Crystal

I had lunch with 3 great friends today that I went to high school with. We wanted to catch up a bit before we go back to college next week.

Oh, and my makeup came in the mail today. Yay.


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> Shave your head so I can rub you for luck......yyyyyyy!!
> 
> Groovy, Sharah.



You can rub my belly. 


Thanks everyone!


----------



## mossystate

SocialbFly said:


> I am happy to be going back to work on Friday...YAY!!!!



Hey, get a bajillion winning scratch tickets and you will never have to work.

What a plan...yes?



---

Sarah......shave your belly.


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> Hey, get a bajillion winning scratch tickets and you will never have to work.
> 
> What a plan...yes?
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Sarah......shave your belly.



What's that old joke about shaving your ass and walking backwards? Yeah...:kiss2:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

they go back to school in 2 weeks...yeah!


----------



## Blackjack

I got published on Associated Content. It's a short story I wrote for a flash fiction contest. I don't think I'm going to win (although looking at some of the other entries I feel that I at least have a shot), but I could use the pageviews, so check it out and spread the word.

"Company Dismissed"


----------



## DeniseW

tonight is the night!!! I am going to see the Moody Blues, it seems like it has taken forever to get here, I keep checking my purse to make sure the tickets are there.....8 more hours!!! Oh and we're getting sushi first, I may die and go to heaven after tonight


----------



## thatgirl08

Blackjack said:


> I got published on Associated Content. It's a short story I wrote for a flash fiction contest. I don't think I'm going to win (although looking at some of the other entries I feel that I at least have a shot), but I could use the pageviews, so check it out and spread the word.
> 
> "Company Dismissed"



Read this. Liked it. :]


----------



## bdog

Saturday's Plan:

Write a post on Dimensions.
Drop the kids off at the pool.
Go to coffee shop. Consume coffee, pastry, and listen to music.
Clean studio.
Finish final edit on video.
Practice keyboard.
See District 9 / get dinner with old friend.
Post movie is unscheduled...

Yes. Should be a good day.


----------



## Miss Vickie

It's my day off! Yay! I'm getting a tattoo tomorrow (if I don't chicken out)!! Yay! Um... did I mention it's my day off?


----------



## Mathias

I'm going to a surprise party for my best friend in a few hours!:bounce:


----------



## PrettyLynn

Risible said:


> Here's the link to Part 1.



I get to go to the giant yard sale today.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm having a nice day. We took the boys to get their portraits taken and they turned out soooo well. It almost makes me want to get Alex into modeling. He was so cute when he wasn't trying to crawl away. (it was a big game for him) Max was quite jealous that there were some Alex only portraits but he gets cute ones from school in a couple weeks.
My hubby's on call and was paged so he has to go in so this next paycheck will be nicely sized  I just love weekends.


----------



## Ernie

Im happy for posting!


----------



## Sugar

I have a day off.


----------



## Ruffie

My husband and son took me out to the movies tonight. After that last few days of crap that has gone on, was nice to go out and enjoy myself!


----------



## steely

I learned some things today that I might not have otherwise, if it weren't for being here.


----------



## theladypoet

I spent most of today at the zoo with my younger brother.


----------



## Mathias

Tomorrow's my last full day of summer!


----------



## HDANGEL15

happy that I had emergency surgery on my dislocasted hip + it went really well Tuesday- therapy went awesome + I should go home to kitty cat + my own bed today + will have lots of support from friends, as I live alone. Recovery should be fast-4 weeks maybe ; )


----------



## mossystate

I got a birthday card, and pictures, from my nephew. I have seen him once in a little over two years. He lives 15 minutes from me. Sigh. He is so cute, and I miss him... a lot.

I got another birthday card...and gift... from Sarah ( Lucky ). She is a sweetheart. I was not going to say anything ' in public '...but, I changed my mind....so...there!! :happy:


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> I got a birthday card, and pictures, from my nephew. I have seen him once in a little over two years. He lives 15 minutes from me. Sigh. He is so cute, and I miss him... a lot.
> 
> I got another birthday card...and gift... from Sarah ( Lucky ). She is a sweetheart. I was not going to say anything ' in public '...but, I changed my mind....so...there!! :happy:



Thanks for ruining my rep! :happy:


----------



## Sugar

Two things...

My FMLA was approved at work.

I have a week of work left before Mike comes for 10 days!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

My ex sister-in-law has reached out and contacted my children (through me). I'm happy because maybe now they can get to know about the other side of their family and their filipino culture. 

I'm bitter because it has taken 10 years for someone to care enough to contact my kids. 

Not quite sure what to do with all this but to make sure for a while all communication goes through me.


----------



## Shawna

I'm happy that it's Sunday and that I still have most of the day ahead to go work out and go shopping. I'm also happy that I will be 35 on Friday and my friends and I are going to KC to celebrate. This is going to be a good week!


----------



## HottiMegan

My happiness? I am overjoyed that i got to watch Alex take his first unassisted steps today! Alex walked three steps into my arms from one of his toys! Then he walked from me to his daddy which was like 2 steps


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I'm an honorary uncle!!! My girlfriend's sister-in-law gave birth to 6lb, 12oz Caleb today at about 5 pm! I've already seen one picture, and he's definitely a cutie!


----------



## HottiMegan

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm an honorary uncle!!! My girlfriend's sister-in-law gave birth to 6lb, 12oz Caleb today at about 5 pm! I've already seen one picture, and he's definitely a cutie!



congrats!


----------



## SMA413

A doctor at my hospital (who is notorious for being a bitch and is very critical of who takes care of her patients) told me that I'm a good nurse- and she told me several times, including once in front of one of her patients. I just about fell over and died. 

My nephew started kindergarten on Monday and he LOVED it. 

My apartment is finally starting to look homey. 

My boyfriend cooks for me.


----------



## HDANGEL15

SMA413 said:


> A doctor at my hospital (who is notorious for being a bitch and is very critical of who takes care of her patients) told me that I'm a good nurse- and she told me several times, including once in front of one of her patients. I just about fell over and died.
> 
> My nephew started kindergarten on Monday and he LOVED it.
> 
> My apartment is finally starting to look homey.
> 
> My boyfriend cooks for me.



*YOU GO SMA!!!!!!!!! lucky happy girl *


----------



## HDANGEL15

*ME happy..cause a week ago I was heading into the hospital for REVISION HIP SURGERY to total hip replacement. Yesterday i walked into work and am recovering super fast. I have had friends here visiting me for a week, to help me with everything, and my friend Sage is a great cook, and he drives me to work and cleans the dishes too. I CAME HOME TO A SERIOUSLY CLEAN HOUSE!!! They decided not to ride their harleys to Gettysburg yesterday, but stayed home, and scrubbed, vacuumed and straightened? who is blessed with friends like that? *


----------



## Blackjack

Published again! This one's not a story but a look at some upcoming thrillers.

This writing might become a regular thing. I'm psyched.


----------



## superodalisque

another feeling pretty good day!!


----------



## SMA413

My handy dandy bf hung up some curtains for me that I've been meaning to hang for like 6 weeks. Now my room is super dark and cozy when I sleep during the day.


----------



## Ruffie

Hubby brought me home a beautiful sun plaque that matches the kitchen perfectly just because! SO sweet!


----------



## disaster117

I am now a Certified Nurse's Assistant! I passed my test, yay!!!! I got the results Monday but I'm still happy about it


----------



## Mathias

I was leaving the mall and I overheard some little kids commenting on how they thought my powerchair was cool. :happy:


----------



## Sugar

I went to get my normal mani pedi today and the girl was telling me how oddly soft my feet and hands were. It was a little thing, but it made me happy that someone appreciates it...even if its the lady who notices because she doesn't have to scrap off any callouses. 

That and I don't have velociraptor feet...a very thin well dressed lady gave me the one over and by the time I was done the poor pedi lady was STILL scraping dead skin off her stumps...ewewew.


----------



## qwertyman173

I cleared out and filed 4 years worth of old documents. Glad to have that out of the way.


----------



## Ruffie

I get to go see my triplet grandbabies today!


----------



## bigsexy920

The sun is out and going to meet up with a friend or 3 to check out restaurants for the upcoming NJ bash. It should be a nice day.


----------



## Friday

I'm retiring sometime between now and the end of the year. The date will be 10/31, 11/30 or 12/31, but I am definitely OUT OF THERE. I am ecstatic.


----------



## Sugar

Mike will be here in two short hours. AIEEE!


----------



## Mathias

This actually happened Friday but I girl I like fed me fresh baked cookies. :blush:


----------



## mossystate

I don't live in the country, but there is a lovely smell coming through my living room windows. I should have them closed, because my sinuses are a mess, but there is this smell that has taken me back to being on a farm. I have a few trees in front of the windows, but it is not that. Hmmmmmm. I need to get out to the countryside.


----------



## MsGreenLantern

Moose tracks IceCream, three day weekend to look forward to, and big comfy shirts to sleep in.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I found a friend on myspace that I knew in Okinawa when I was a preteen, and she just asked me if I live in Oklahoma City. I haven't spoken to her in........ Seven years, and if she lives here: That's fucking shocking. I think I might just catch up with her a lot. lol


----------



## qwertyman173

I got my new computer today!


----------



## Linda

It is Friday of a three day weekend. Woohoo!!!


----------



## luvembig

2 weeks before a vacation in Orlando......


----------



## Linda

luvembig said:


> 2 weeks before a vacation in Orlando......



Oh I am jealous. I so need a vacation.


----------



## sirumberto

That I'm alive.

It may not be much, but everything else can be fixed with time.


----------



## luvembig

Linda said:


> Oh I am jealous. I so need a vacation.



Hey, your more than welcomed to join ..................


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

I have the internet back, yay!


----------



## Linda

luvembig said:


> Hey, your more than welcomed to join ..................



That's the best invitation I have gotten in a long time.


----------



## luvembig

Linda said:


> That's the best invitation I have gotten in a long time.





Happy to make you smile


----------



## Shosh

I will soon have the money to redecorate my home. I have already ordered new timber venetian blinds, and I will getting new furniture, and giving the place a complete makeover.


----------



## Fonzy

I finally found all of Red Dwarf on dvd boxset! :bounce:


----------



## mossystate

Only one of my nostrils is clogged up at the moment. I can breathe a little.


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> Only one of my nostrils is clogged up at the moment. I can breathe a little.



Awww sweetie, do you have a cold? I told you not to lick doorknobs! *fedex's some chicken soup*


----------



## luvembig

Kicked some co-worker ass in touch football today



I still got it


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


> Awww sweetie, do you have a cold? I told you not to lick doorknobs! *fedex's some chicken soup*



I have the daddy of all colds. I just hope...hope...hope...I didn't give it to the three kids I was around on Thursday....well, and it also kicks the ass of someone my age....being middle-aged and all. Roomie left for the weekend...he went to the store to get me stuff. He was feeling guilty for giving me the cold. I did not lick any knobs. Get your mind out of the gutter. Hope you are still enjoying your time with the lamb.


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> I have the daddy of all colds. I just hope...hope...hope...I didn't give it to the three kids I was around on Thursday....well, and it also kicks the ass of someone my age....being middle-aged and all. Roomie left for the weekend...he went to the store to get me stuff. He was feeling guilty for giving me the cold. I did not lick any knobs. Get your mind out of the gutter. Hope you are still enjoying your time with the lamb.



He needs to start eating some oranges daily...its always his cold that gets you sick...that or sleep in the maids quarters


----------



## Linda

I am having my first beer in like a year!!


----------



## Blackjack

Sang Tom Jones at karaoke today. Went brilliantly. Had a bra tossed at me.


----------



## Gingembre

Blackjack said:


> Sang Tom Jones at karaoke today. Went brilliantly. Had a bra tossed at me.



Hahaha aces!


----------



## Fluffy51888

I'm going to my first Jason Mraz concert in three days!! *squeals*


----------



## luvembig

A last minute trip to New Orleans this weekend..............!


----------



## TraciJo67

A week shy of his 3rd birthday, my little bambino is finally pottie trained. After months of begging, cajoling, more begging, further cajoling, and bribing with progressively more desireable and expensive toys ... in the end, all it really took was a suggestion from my sister: Throw a handful of goldfish crackers into the toilet and let him pee on them  It worked. My baby is wearing big boy underwear now :wubu:


----------



## fatgirlflyin

TraciJo67 said:


> A week shy of his 3rd birthday, my little bambino is finally pottie trained. After months of begging, cajoling, more begging, further cajoling, and bribing with progressively more desireable and expensive toys ... in the end, all it really took was a suggestion from my sister: Throw a handful of goldfish crackers into the toilet and let him pee on them  It worked. My baby is wearing big boy underwear now :wubu:



LOL I did the same thing with cheerios! Yeah for big boy underwear.


----------



## mossystate

My nephew was just excited to be able to pee on top of the pee his big sister had already placed in the toilet.  Oh, and, he got 2 jelly beans ( or Skittles ) for being a big boy. He now wears these boxer briefs...SO flippin' cute!!


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> My nephew was just excited to be able to pee on top of the pee his big sister had already placed in the toilet.  Oh, and, he got 2 jelly beans ( or Skittles ) for being a big boy. He now wears these boxer briefs...SO flippin' cute!!



A pox on boxer briefs, Ms. Mossy. *My* little champion wears Handy Manny underwear or nothing at all. 

Damn, wish I would have thought of the 'pee on top of pee' angle, though


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> A pox on boxer briefs, Ms. Mossy. *My* little champion wears Handy Manny underwear or nothing at all.
> 
> Damn, wish I would have thought of the 'pee on top of pee' angle, though



I just checked out those hoonders. Manny looks like a character that Walmart created, to compete with Bob The Builder.....and...thud....

I was over at his house last week. I am sitting there...peeing...David comes in...all excited..." Weepies!!...let me know when you are done...and don't flush!! "

The cuteness almost took away the memory of him asking me if I wanted to play a game.....the game was called....." Hey, let's play... I beat you up! ".


----------



## KaliCurves

We flew my kids to Nh on Friday for the long weekend. Haunted and I became engaged!! He was so adorable, he got down on one knee in front of his family and friends and asked me to marry him!:happy:


----------



## Mathias

KaliCurves said:


> We flew my kids to Nh on Friday for the long weekend. Haunted and I became engaged!! He was so adorable, he got down on one knee in front of his family and friends and asked me to marry him!:happy:



Congratulations!!! :happy:


----------



## MatthewB

I saw the comedian Ralphie May tonight (fan_tas_tic set), introduced a musical dormmate to the joys of John Barry, and caught some new photos by one of my favorite BBWs, *simply sara*; all in all, a wonderful night.


----------



## chocolate desire

My guy told me he loved me. He dont do it often but when he does it makes the wait to see him worthwhile.


----------



## Friday

KaliCurves said:


> We flew my kids to Nh on Friday for the long weekend. Haunted and I became engaged!! He was so adorable, he got down on one knee in front of his family and friends and asked me to marry him!:happy:



Congratulations!

Willing to go down on bended knee in front of witnesses? That's a keeper!!! (and he has nice taste in jewelry, just a side bennie).


----------



## Friday

chocolate desire said:


> My guy told me he loved me. He dont do it often but when he does it makes the wait to see him worthwhile.



Mine didn't mind the 'love' word but he was totally freaked out by the word 'girlfriend'. Good thing they're cute.  LOL


----------



## chocolate desire

Congrats Kali and Haunted. I am so happy for you both.
My guy turns pale as a ghost everytime I mention ring lol.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Last Sunday I was trying to locate this local Mexican restaurant. It's really small, so I couldn't find it last time, but I finally found it while I sort of got lost.

I will continue to trust urban spoon, because it was insanely good.  Everything seemed to be on par. The atmosphere was a little lite (Looks to be a family owned joint), but I got some amazing shrimp fajitas for 10.50, and the portions stuffed the crap out of me. lol

I waited a little bit to pay, but before I left I said "Have a great night" in Spanish to the cashier, and his eyes lit up. Then he asked me if I spoke a little Spanish, and I pulled up my arm to expose one of my tats and said "A little." It was awesome. lol


----------



## qwertyman173

I survived my first week of work


----------



## Linda

I get a new couch today for a lot less than I thought.


----------



## disaster117

qwertyman173 said:


> I survived my first week of work



Yayy!

I survived my first week of college. lol!


----------



## BarbBBW

I am off for NJ today, for my Mom's services. I am so happy that I get to see all of my family there!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

I'm going out tonight with one of my good friends for her B-day. She and I as well as a few of our other friends, and some her family. Dinner and bowling (Which I suck at but that's the best part LOL)


----------



## KaliCurves

I am happy I am finally divorced from my Ex, and can move on with my life. I dont have to listen to him and have him control me any more.

I am Happy I have a wonderful TRUE FA in my life who loves me for me! He loves me thin or fat, he loves me no matter what is going on, He doest put on airs to impress me, he is just him self and that is the biggiest turn on.


----------



## qwertyman173

disaster117 said:


> Yayy!
> 
> I survived my first week of college. lol!



Congrats on college! Now for the second week....


----------



## HottiMegan

I had a wonderful time at the park today. There is a very toddler friendly part of the park that Alex got to work his walking muscles. Aside from evil 8 year old girl (im only guessing on the age) it was fun. The evil girl was picking on all the babies at the park by pushing them down and once she stepped on Alex's hand. So we ran interference with her and she moved onto another toddler. It was so fun watching my boys have so much fun. now they're both napping.. a great time of day for me


----------



## Ruffie

Visits from kids I used to work with at the youth centre who are now to old to access our service or live out of town to update us on how they are doing, bring pictures of their kids, give hugs and remind of us how what we do at our youth centre does have an impact. Also calls from the grandbabies just to tell me about their day at school or daycare. Was a good day!:smitten:


----------



## archivaltype

I am beyond happy that I can actually use the boolean tool in StudioMax (3D modeling). That program's kicked my ass from here to Timbuktu, so it's nice to kick back. 
Plus it's been a reallllllllllllly long week. 
Yay for mini miracles. :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*OMG! I'm ecstatic to learn that one of my birthday presents is that I'm going to see U2 on Wednesday! And Muse is the opening act! 
*

*Can you say
:shocked:SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!?*:bounce:​


----------



## collared Princess

Ive been waitng 4 months for a new refregerator yeah!!!! Today I got a new one..celebrate good times come on.....


----------



## Ruffie

My daughter in law is coming in to do cooking class for the kids at work today. She is an AMAZING cook so good eats tonight!


----------



## Fonzy

Thanks to my muffin I can now have me some Taco Bell tacos again, woot woot :bounce: 

View attachment DSC00701.1.JPG


----------



## Sugar

Fonzy said:


> Thanks to my muffin I can now have me some Taco Bell tacos again, woot woot :bounce:



They don't sell taco shells in Ireland?


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Fonzy said:


> Thanks to my muffin I can now have me some Taco Bell tacos again, woot woot :bounce:



Very cute babe, even though some shells were broken


----------



## Fonzy

Lucky said:


> They don't sell taco shells in Ireland?



Yes, but not Taco Bell tacos, just not the same. :eat2: lol


----------



## Mathias

My chaotic day is almost over and I got a B on a math test. Math is my least favorite subject so that was great to hear.


----------



## Linda

Today is my Friday! I have a four day weekend.

On a side note: my job yesterday had someone explain to me how to log onto the work networks from home. I am smelling some sort of home computer meltdown for the next four days. For some reason I won't be able to access the network. (evil laughter)


----------



## LovelyLiz

I'm super happy and grateful that I got my job back this year (a part-time job I can do while I'm in school full-time), even with all the school district budget cuts, and that I get to keep seeing my old coworkers and my old students, all of whom I adore.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I RODE THE HARLEY FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MONTHS!!!
wow i love being in the windddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd




*


----------



## Saoirse

HOT TUBS MAKE ME HAPPY!!!

Im dog/cat/horse/fish sitting for a whole week. Not only have I've been given complete reign of the house... including fridge, computer and big screen tv... but the hot tub as well! They filled it up and practically insisted that I enjoy whenever I want. AND BOY, AM I! 

They also said I could have a friend or two over to keep me company. So I told the cute neighbor boy to come over and hang out anytime. 

Plus all of the animals are super sweet and easy to take care of! I love this gig!!!


----------



## Ruffie

Getting three new custom windows and a custom front door for my old house installed tomorrow! Took two months to make and set up a date for installation but finally its happening! YAY


----------



## Sugar

I worked today and I had enough juice to come home and do dishes. That's a lot!


----------



## HottiMegan

My best friend/hubby is home after being gone at a corporate retreat! yay!! It'll be nice to have my cuddle buddy home tonight.


----------



## archivaltype

I'm happy that today was wonderful because I made it that way. Yay for positive thinking! :happy:

I'm SOOOPER happy about my trip to Buffalo on Saturday! Off to BodyWorlds and dinner with the other peeps from RIT. :wubu:


----------



## Carrie

HottiMegan said:


> My best friend/hubby is home after being gone at a corporate retreat! yay!! It'll be nice to have my cuddle buddy home tonight.


Oh, Megan, reading this just made me smile. "My best friend/hubby", what a lovely thought, and phrase.


----------



## Linda

Weather is gorgeous...check
Off from work...check
expecting out-of-town guests this weekend...check


----------



## Your Plump Princess

This is sort of a two-part happiness thing.

1) Saturday, My Dad Gave me the most fantabulous Gift from a shop at the Renfaire he saw that day that I didn't. [get ready for nerd-age in 3..2..1..] AN OCARINA! THAT LOOKS LIKE THE FREAKING OCARINA OF TIME AND HAS THE ZELDA SYMBOL ON IT AND EVERYTHING <3 

2) My Happiness today, is that I actually am starting to learn to how to play it. And I CANNOT WAIT to play the Zelda songs that came with the Ocarina itself. 


[/Ubernerd-age]


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Just in a positive frame of mind..which is a great thing

my job is going really well, at 5pm my boss told me that he was lobbying to get me a very sweet big office with windows to share with someone else to head up a new dept...I am thrilled, about both of these things 

Spending the day today with all my biker friends, even though I won't probably ride (my 1 of 2 rides is burning oil insanely)..it's ultimately about the friendships

Heading tonite to one of those friends 10th anniversary SOBER!!! 

My construction at my house is coming along..i am pretty sure I have found a good tenant at $1000/month which will help me financially SOOOOOON!

YEAH....a life beyond my wildest dreams for the most part*


----------



## Linda

Well let's see...

I got stood up on my weekend date.

But this frees me up to go to Cub Scout bowling with my son. SO that makes me smile.


----------



## Fluffy51888

I finally worked up the nerve to get my tragus pierced. I've wanted it done for a really long time, but I was always afraid of the pain. It didn't hurt as bad as I thought it was going to.


----------



## CAMellie

My honey and I are closer than ever

My mother and I are closer than ever

My uncle's heart bypass surgery went smoothly

My other uncle is responding well to his chemo

My sister won an all expenses paid Bahamian cruise from her employers

My favorite cousin and I are in touch with each other again after 10 years

My grief has reached the sweet sorrow stage...finally


----------



## out.of.habit

It's finally autumn, leafy rain and all. I've got a fantastic cup of coffee, a cozy place to write, and I get to post on Dims.


----------



## Mathias

I got extra credit on a paper for being one of five people who actually did my presentation on the day it was due.


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> I got extra credit on a paper for being one of five people who actually did my presentation on the day it was due.




You stud you.


----------



## babyjeep21

I'm happy that today is over!


----------



## disaster117

Mathias said:


> I got extra credit on a paper for being one of five people who actually did my presentation on the day it was due.



Congrats on doing what you were supposed to, lol. I hope this happens to me, I was just in a similar situation. I feel like I'm in a class full of idiots. :doh:


----------



## Mathias

Linda said:


> You stud you.



Why thank you!  :wubu:


----------



## thejuicyone

Blink 182 concert & Eric.


----------



## Cleofatra_74

I'm happy that the test results came back the way I was hoping for  Such a relief


----------



## Friday

Only 8 Mondays to go.


----------



## Fluffy51888

I got a new car today:happy:
A brand new 2009 Sunset Orange Kia Rio. 
Imma happy girl.


----------



## thejuicyone

The changing of the seasons. It smells like Fall outside now. I've missed it so.


----------



## mel

I walked 1.25 miles today


----------



## Sugar

My Dad put in my new dishwasher today. My Mom came with and she brought me coconut water, Fashion Bug coupons and veggies from their garden.

I sure do love my parents. :wubu:


----------



## babyjeep21

I'm so happy that we went grocery shopping. I was pretty sure this house was never going to see the sight of food again. Oh and YAY WEEKEND!


----------



## Linda

Went out with good friends tonight.


----------



## daddyoh70

That I have tickets to see Social Distortion and Pearl Jam at the Wachovia Spectrum in Philadelphia on Oct. 28.


----------



## Sugar

daddyoh70 said:


> That I have tickets to see Social Distortion and Pearl Jam at the Wachovia Spectrum in Philadelphia on Oct. 28.



That sounds super fun, lucky duck!

I'm happy that football starts in 2 short hours. :wubu:


----------



## Tracyarts

Yesterday I was able to walk around more than I have in a long time without my back going into spasms. And today I didn't wake up in pain as a consequence. 

Tracy


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

i got alot of stuff done around the house this weekend!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Got free tickets today from a friend to a wine festival in town, and took another friend -- got 5 free tastings, plus 2 more from pourers who didn't mark my card, plus 4 more from a couple of women leaving early. Free wine, free cheese! Good times.


----------



## toni

No work tomorrow.


----------



## archivaltype

toni said:


> No work tomorrow.



Lucky! 

I'm happy that the bestie is takin me to my first evar haunted house for my birthday, that my roommate actually did the dishes for once , and that my mother is perfectly fine listening to my rants about everything. :happy:


----------



## buttbooger

got food in my house, bills are paid, got to go out today with my partners, my kids' school pictures will be comming in the mail, having time to chill and listen to my music, and no drug busts in the apartment complex this week!
Cant complain!


----------



## daddyoh70

Lucky said:


> *That sounds super fun, lucky duck!*
> I'm happy that football starts in 2 short hours. :wubu:



Yea, I think I might have actually Squeeeed, when I got the tix :blush:


----------



## KaliCurves

In just 6 more days and my Fiance will be here with me for just over 2 weeks!


----------



## Sugar

daddyoh70 said:


> Yea, I think I might have actually Squeeeed, when I got the tix :blush:



LMAO Squeeeed...I would have too! 

And yes...I know the reason he's at her house is because of her chicken tetrazzini!

As for my happy today...I made it thru another day of work without breaking. :happy:


----------



## superodalisque

Tracyarts said:


> Yesterday I was able to walk around more than I have in a long time without my back going into spasms. And today I didn't wake up in pain as a consequence.
> 
> Tracy



i feel ya honey. i used to have leg and back spasms--OMG!

yesterday and today my neuropathy was not so bad at all. after i woke up and did some stretching my right foot felt nearly normal ! 

i will be spending some time with someone very special soon:smitten:


----------



## CAMellie

My honey and I went over to my mom's storage and re-organized things for her. It made me happy that we could help her. :happy:


----------



## Linda

I found out today I am going to have a weekend all to myself this coming weekend. Woohoo!!


----------



## mimosa

My wonderful friend Susannah called to encourage me. I love her very much. :wubu:


----------



## OIFMountaineer

I just found out my two room mates, who got married in June, are gonna be parents!


----------



## daddyoh70

Lucky said:


> LMAO Squeeeed...I would have too!
> 
> *And yes...I know the reason he's at her house is because of her chicken tetrazzini!*
> 
> As for my happy today...I made it thru another day of work without breaking. :happy:



That's too funny. I wish I could rep you again, because I still laugh everytime I see it under your avatar.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Mary Karr has a new memoir coming out, Lit. If you haven't read her other books The Liar's Club and Cherry please do so ASAP. You won't regret it. She is a wonderful writer and her story is compelling. I'm so excited for this book that I might just have to spend actual money and buy this book new! The first two I was lucky enough to get at the Salvation Army and from Paperback Swap. :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

That it was a beautiful day here in South Jersey and we went to the park!:happy:


----------



## thejuicyone

I'm happy that my birthday is Thursday, and that I'll be throwing a bitchin' party on Saturday.


----------



## thejuicyone

Scratch that, I'm happy that my dad is now in remission.


----------



## Sugar

My doctors visit went really really well. Mike bought me a bluetooth for when my hands hurt and I can't hold the phone. I can see light at the end of the tunnel! :happy:


----------



## Ruffie

We have the heat on at work YAY!


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian and I went out to lunch with his dad and one of his brothers. This is a happy thing considering his family had refused to even meet me for the first 18 months of our relationship.


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

Found out I'm not pregnant! WOOOOO!


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Ebay handbags.

(though not happy @ the same time since I dropped so much cash and accidentally won a few unpretty bags during my inattentive clickfest)


----------



## Astarte

I rocked at work today.  And I get to spend the whole afternoon together with my babygirl (that's not rare, it makes me happy every day).


----------



## sirGordy

Happy that my embracing of geekdom allows me to play with technology, and make good use out of it (i.e. making a MP3 player second for a flash drive, with just a firmware upgrade). Also, happy to just be alive too


----------



## disaster117

Chemistry lab was way easy today, and I finished all of the follow up questions at school. Yes!


----------



## HottiMegan

Alex puts a smile on my face. He's learning to screetchy scream the last two days. He laughs his ass off when i jump from the loud noises


----------



## Mathias

I just bought the Dissidia PSP Slim bundle so now I can play against my two friends that have it.


----------



## Dmitra

My cold/bronchitis is going away, yay!


----------



## mossystate

Spent 9 hours with a 3 year old, and a 10 year old. They go wild when they see me. 

Taught them a few more things their mom is opposed to. I am the best Aunt...ever. :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> Found out I'm not pregnant! WOOOOO!



Congratulations!!! Oooh babies are so nice

It is Friday afternoon, and I have the whole weekend ahead!


----------



## bdog

Just finished a rough cut of a bbw music video.


----------



## eyeswidenow

I went for a job interview today and I think it went really well. I came out feeling really positive about it.


----------



## Sugar

The new dentist who does only root canals looks like a Playgirl model...for reals. I only cried once and I'm finally out of pain with my RA and my mouth! Just in time for Mike's visit tomorrow!! AIEEEEEEE:happy:


----------



## kinkykitten

Waking up in my husbands arms this morning :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Weeze

kinkykitten said:


> Waking up in my husbands arms this morning :wubu::wubu:



you know, i've been wondering where you've been!:wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

kinkykitten said:


> Waking up in my husbands arms this morning :wubu::wubu:



:wubu:***swoon***:wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

kinkykitten said:


> Waking up in my husbands arms this morning :wubu::wubu:


awww congrats to u both!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

eyeswidenow said:


> I went for a job interview today and I think it went really well. I came out feeling really positive about it.


good luck


----------



## HottiMegan

Max had his pre-op today and passed with flying colors. We have been battling a sinus infection with him and had to switch meds when he started getting a leaky ear (he had ear tubes and colds sometimes run out of his ears as well as nose.. gross huh) Anyways i'm happy that his sinus issues aren't preventing his surgery. Finally they will fix his little "teacup" ear. We have waited 6 1/2 years for them to do this. We're nervous but happy max will be able to blend in a little more. 
Also Max is developing so well he might get his g-tube taken out soonly!! woohoo!!


----------



## AuntHen

"monthly friend" is almost gone! hahaha TMI, but if you had ones like mine you would type about it too


----------



## Fonzy

I got jipped today while bowling with my mates, the alley was on a timer and it conveniently shut down just before I had my last go . I still won though since none of the lads got within an ass's roar of my score, 149 boo yeah lol :bounce:


----------



## AuntHen

Fonzy said:


> I got jipped today while bowling with my mates, the alley was on a timer and it conveniently shut down just before I had my last go . I still won though since none of the lads got within an ass's roar of my score, 149 boo yeah lol :bounce:



i love bowling! I suck at it, but it's great fun


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I am happy that I had decent flights for my trip to NJ!! I can't wait for all of the fun to begin!!


----------



## thejuicyone

A PM I just received :blush:


----------



## OIFMountaineer

I've got that butterflies in your stomach feeling, the kind you get when you know something good is happening/about to happen.


----------



## Mathias

I recieved a letter from my college's Dean of Students saying he'd be delighted if I were to participate in a discussion tonight on student diversity. I was a bit taken aback that he chose me, but really excited to go nonetheless. :blush::happy:


----------



## Gingembre

The fair's in town and i went for the first time in about 8 years....because i have lost some weight, i fit in all the rides, but what really made me happy is that i was braaaaave and went on 4 of the scary rides that i have never been on before!


----------



## Saoirse

Went on a wee roadtrip to Vermont with a friend last night, complete with our own soundtrack. We saw 3 rainbows and it even snowed a bit! We went to go see a band that we absolutely adore, and the opening band was just as amazing! Even though its the end of a very long tour for the band, they gave it everything and churned out some good stuff. Very energetic and upbeat! Best show Ive been to all year.

Plus, afterwards I got to tell one of the guys how much their music helped me through a really shitty few months this summer. He was happy to hear it and gave me a big hug :wubu:

Stayed at my friend's parent's adorable house in the woods and her mom made us french toast this morning! Perfect way to end an awesome roadtrip.


----------



## Sugar

I totally did not get in trouble for being gone from work due to my latest argument with my joints and I got a raise. I was just so confused...but happy...:happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I get to go to my moms later today. I've missed her a lot lately, don't know why. So I am super happy and excited.


----------



## Linda

I made it to Friday and I'm going to work. Been sick all week with Cub Scouts everynight. All I want to do is sleep but I'm doing it. woohoo Maybe some hot guy will come in for an xray today. haha


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Just had a freshly baked pepperoni roll from Tomaro's Bakery. Good stuff.


----------



## CAMellie

My love proposed last night...and I said YES! :wubu:


----------



## CleverBomb

CAMellie said:


> My love proposed last night...and I said YES! :wubu:


Congratulations! 

And best wishes for a happy future together. 

-Rusty


----------



## babyjeep21

TGIF... I'm thankful for the weekend!


----------



## littlefairywren

CAMellie said:


> My love proposed last night...and I said YES! :wubu:



Such lovely news.....congratulations to you both


----------



## Linda

CAMellie said:


> My love proposed last night...and I said YES! :wubu:




That is awesome. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## archivaltype

CAMellie said:


> My love proposed last night...and I said YES! :wubu:



Congrats! That is awesome!! 

I'm happy I get to see Where the Wild Things are with my Nay and that I've got the apt. to myself for the weekend. :bounce:


----------



## Sugar

CAMellie said:


> My love proposed last night...and I said YES! :wubu:



Congrats!!! When are WE getting married? :happy:


----------



## Gingembre

CAMellie said:


> My love proposed last night...and I said YES! :wubu:



Congratulations to you both


----------



## CAMellie

CleverBomb said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> And best wishes for a happy future together.
> 
> -Rusty





littlefairywren said:


> Such lovely news.....congratulations to you both





Linda said:


> That is awesome. Congratulations to you both.





archivaltype said:


> Congrats! That is awesome





Lucky said:


> Congrats!!! When are WE getting married? :happy:





Gingembre said:


> Congratulations to you both



Thanks so much to everyone! We're looking at March 21, 2011 for THE day. That'll be our 3rd anniversary.
And Tharah? Anytime, love :wubu:


----------



## babyjeep21

I'm gonna go shopping!


----------



## Tracyarts

My husband and I had to run some errands before most people were out and about this morning; and when we were driving down the highway, we saw a group of about ten deer by the side of the road. We'll see a single deer now and then grazing near the road late at night or early in the morning, but I have never seen a group of them together. 

I just had to smile because it was such an unusual thing to see that close to an urban and industrial area.

Tracy


----------



## Ruffie

Congrats Mellie!


----------



## CAMellie

Ruffie said:


> Congrats Mellie!


Thanks, gorgeous!


----------



## littlefairywren

I am happy about discovering a true friend under all his prickly exterior....was worth all the jabs


----------



## Mathias

GO PHILLIES!!! :happy::bounce:


----------



## stan_der_man

I'm stoked... I finally splurged and purchased myself a good quality set of windshield wipers for my truck! It's been very foggy the past couple of weeks but I can finally see the road when it's drizzling. Life is good.




Yes I know, I'm getting old.


----------



## Shosh

Mathias said:


> I recieved a letter from my college's Dean of Students saying he'd be delighted if I were to participate in a discussion tonight on student diversity. I was a bit taken aback that he chose me, but really excited to go nonetheless. :blush::happy:



That is great Matt.


----------



## Shosh

I am speaking to a new guy, who is so sweet and giving.


----------



## littlefairywren

Susannah said:


> I am speaking to a new guy, who is so sweet and giving.



Oh Susannah, that sounds good! Happy news


----------



## Shosh

littlefairywren said:


> Oh Susannah, that sounds good! Happy news



Thank you so much. It is nice.


----------



## thejuicyone

The fact that HE will find this soon. Tag, you're it!


----------



## Jes

jimmy rollins.


----------



## snuggletiger

I am surprised Jes didn't mention Cliff Lee.


----------



## sugar and spice

CAMellie said:


> My love proposed last night...and I said YES! :wubu:



Whoo Hoo! Congratulations! I am very happy for you and your honey.


----------



## CAMellie

sugar and spice said:


> Whoo Hoo! Congratulations! I am very happy for you and your honey.


Thanks SO much!


----------



## Mathias

I'm happy that today is over!


----------



## Jes

very loud, very insistent kitty screeching nay, bellowing, coming from the other room.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm FINALLY Able to watch the original " 13 Ghosts " Movie. 
Not that Crappy Remake with Tony Shaloub [Best Known as "Monk"]


I Have Looked forward to watching this ALL. DAY. 
-Glee-


----------



## Sugar

Finally something to be happy about. The process for my short term disability is starting...now to get the doctors office to give me an appointment ASAP...which means Monday. :happy:


----------



## Mathias

It's my birthday!!


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> It's my birthday!!



Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fonzy

Playing ten pin bowling on the main bar after work (with glasses) this morning and knowing I won't have to clean up the mess!!!!!


----------



## Inhibited

Sugar said:


> Finally something to be happy about. The process for my short term disability is starting...now to get the doctors office to give me an appointment ASAP...which means Monday. :happy:



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Inhibited

Mathias said:


> It's my birthday!!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Ahh bugger i quoted the wrong person, i tried to edit but messed it up, sorry.


----------



## Sugar

The doctors office was able to get me in today before lunch...perhaps there is something to this "have a melt down crying session over the phone with the office lady" way of doing things.


----------



## JoyJoy

#1 I found my passport I thought I had lost
#2 It wasn't expired, as I had thought, saving me $175  and the trouble of having to get it renewed. 
#3 In a few weeks, I'll be aboard a small pleasure city, floating somewhere out in the Carribean.


----------



## Sugar

JoyJoy said:


> #1 I found my passport I thought I had lost
> #2 It wasn't expired, as I had thought, saving me $175  and the trouble of having to get it renewed.
> #3 In a few weeks, I'll be aboard a small pleasure city, floating somewhere out in the Carribean.



I fit in a suit case when drugged...take me with you? :batting:


----------



## JoyJoy

Sugar said:


> I fit in a suit case when drugged...take me with you? :batting:


 Meet me in Ft. Lauderdale, and we'll work it out.


----------



## Sugar

JoyJoy said:


> Meet me in Ft. Lauderdale, and we'll work it out.



I knew I could count on you!


----------



## Ruffie

My jeep started today when it wouldn't yesterday. Woo hoo! And my mom called to say she really enjoyed us taking her out to dinner for her belated birthday celebration last night!


----------



## mergirl

OH!! I was wondering if there was a.. i am happy cause thread... yey!!! 
For all those i've missed.. well done, yum yum, congratulations, thats great and whoooot!
I just saw camellie's post.. congratulations missus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dynomite_gurl

I'm happy in the fact that I will be seeing mi amor in Nov! So Excited, can't wait to finally be together again.....:kiss2::wubu:


----------



## Ruffie

EDO today so I can go to a concert with some good people tonight. Son bought me the ticket for my birthday. Woo hoo


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Get to hangout with my friend and her boyfriend. 

We're going to a "Haunted House" and then back to her place for some hanging out time.


----------



## Sugar

I slept a full nights sleep. That would be the first time since somewhere towards the end of August. :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu

I've been feeling kind of down today. So, when I saw this thread tonight the first thing that popped into my head was nothing. Then I realized I have some pretty awesome friends in my life. When I'm down they are there for me and always have kind words for me. They are supportive and loyal.


----------



## littlefairywren

I am happy that I find myself with new friendships that are made possible by the interwebz and that old friendships stay strong. Distance is not always a barrier


----------



## Linda

I am happy for several reasons today.

1. It's wednesday and the week is half over.
2. Big meeting today. I get to shine.
3. I woke up today and for the first time in a long time havent prayed for death to come quickly. The pneumonia must be starting to let up. Yay!!


----------



## Linda

More happy from me today:

It's Friday. I have a half-day. Get to watch the kiddies get their costumes on at my son's school and parade about town. And there is exactly 3 days until we have company here.  It's exciting here these days.


----------



## Shosh

I ate blue fairy floss ( cotton candy) at the carnival tonight. It was like reliving my childhood.


----------



## Astarte

I finally got my larp-costume ready for tomorrow. It was really hard as I'm playing a British male police officer in a Halloween masquerade...  First I'll have to dress like a man, then like a police officer and THEN I get to think what to wear for the party. But now it's all good.


----------



## daddyoh70

That I got to see Social Distortion in concert. Only took me 20 years, but I finally got to see them live Oct. 28th. They played at the Wachovia Spectrum in Philadelphia with some other band called Pearl Jam or something like that 
Anyway, it was the 3rd to the last concert there before the place is demolished. Incredible show! 45 minutes of SxDx, (should have played longer) and 2 hours and 20 minutes of Pearl Jam. Crowd was on their feet the entire time.






Mike Ness and Eddie Vedder did a couple duets too! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## succubus_dxb

I just got a call (at 4am) from my ex boyfriend, saying he just got me a job at a bar- wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I'm so happy as I have been so f*cking broke recently!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Just got home from a friends hallowedding! I'm so happy for them, they are perfect for each other.


----------



## Linda

I am going to have company coming in two days.  WooHoo!


----------



## Fonzy

I never got my Danger Mouse costume!


----------



## Wagimawr

It's not every day you find $5 from your great-aunt that you should have gotten on your 4th birthday. Go me.


----------



## Linda

17.5 hours until the mysterious vistor arrives. Yay!!

Oh and now I am going to check all pockets and cards for cash. At least money never expires Wagimer. Better than finding some old fruitcake from last year. haha


----------



## Ruffie

Gave my adopted daughter my Silver Tea set today and made her so happy she about cried. Along with that I sent chocolate chip pecan cookies so she and the kids could have a tea party. My grandson who is 5 called me at work to tell me I am the "Best cooker in all of PA" and then grand daughter who is 2 gets on the phone and tells me I am "the bestest cooker in the uniburse!" LOL Made my day!

I also found when cleaning up a couple of pictures of one of my best friends wedding day. It was a picture of her and her mom and dad and her mom has passed. She cried when I gave them to her and gave me such a big hug.


----------



## Linda

I am sooooo tired but I only have one hour left until I get to head to the scary part of town, to pick up my friend at the train station.


----------



## GTAFA

This thread seems to be about simple pleasures, appreciating life. Today I went to see a doctor, thinking that a lump i had might be a dangerous growth. I'd sat in the waiting room, afraid of the moment when my name would be called and i would go in to see the doctor.

But it's nothing more than normal stuff... I walked out of there an inch taller than i went in. 

Relief.


----------



## succubus_dxb

I officially GOT A JOBBBBBB. I haven't been this happy in a LONG time. And it just so happens to pay raaather well. yaaaay


----------



## Gingembre

Although I am miserable at having a cough & a cold, the lemon & ginger tea I'm drinking is making me SO happy! :happy:


----------



## Astarte

We got the first snow last night! It's amazing how much more light there is in the world. And can't wait for the Christmas. :bounce:


----------



## Ruffie

My son stopped by work yesterday to give me his belated birthday present. A pair of 24 ct gold heart shaped earrings. They were beautiful. He was only two months late LOL but it not like I am and have to have my gift o the day.


----------



## Gingembre

Remember, remember the 5th of November,
Gunpowder, treason & plot.
I see no reason
Why gunpowder treason
Should ever be forgot!

I am happy that it's Guy Fawkes' night - love me some fireworks (& parkin :eat2! 

HAPPY GUY FAWKES Y'ALL! Penny for the guy?! 

For those who have no idea what i'm on about: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guy_Fawkes_Night


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I'm happy that I've been doing really good saving money for Christmas. In a couple weeks I should have a pretty decent amount where I'll only have to make one trip to Toys R Us and buy a whole bunch of stuff instead of buying a few things here and there. I'm also happy that I found the Tony Hawk skateboard my son has been coveting for months for a really great price!


----------



## Astarte

It's snowing! It's snowing! :bounce::bounce::bounce:
Did I mention that it's snowing? :smitten::smitten:

I kinda like snow...


----------



## Inhibited

Astarte said:


> It's snowing! It's snowing! :bounce::bounce::bounce:
> Did I mention that it's snowing? :smitten::smitten:
> 
> I kinda like snow...



So Jealous


----------



## Carrie

red-hooded sweeeaaaatSHIRT!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Inhibited said:


> So Jealous



Me too! I can't wait for snow. We have a big backyard and the best thing ever is the first day of new fallen snow, when the whole backyard is untouched, covered in a smooth expanse of snow ~ it looks so beautiful. Then we dive in and make a huge mess and build snowmen and have a snowball fight. So much fun. I can't WAIT for snow.


----------



## ladle

TONIGHT I am off to watch Rhys Darby Live!!! Yay.
For those who do not know him, he plays Murray on Flight of the Conchords. VERY FUNNY KIWI! Go look him up on You Tube.
Very high expectations!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

*Today I am happy for two simple things: *
1, Friday is movie night for me and my son and we're ordering pizza because I've cooked big meals all week and I really need a break from the kitchen. The part that makes him happy is he's allowed to have soda on Friday. 

2. I think other parents can relate to this one - I am super happy beyond thrilled that I found three things my son really wants for Christmas at a very very good price last night after surfing the net for three straight hours. A Bakugan comforter and sheet set for only 42 bucks(_plus free shipping!_), where everywhere else it's anywhere from 50+ on Amazon and WalMart or *gasp * over 100 on eBay, and a Bakugan lunchbox for only 12.99 (_plus free shipping!_) compared to 15-20 not including shipping on eBay. *Yay!* for comparison shopping and saving money!


----------



## Inhibited

DitzyBrunette said:


> Me too! I can't wait for snow. We have a big backyard and the best thing ever is the first day of new fallen snow, when the whole backyard is untouched, covered in a smooth expanse of snow ~ it looks so beautiful. Then we dive in and make a huge mess and build snowmen and have a snowball fight. So much fun. I can't WAIT for snow.



I've never seen snow


----------



## Astarte

Inhibited said:


> I've never seen snow



Oh man, that's just sad.  

If you ever happen to come to Finland, I'd be more than happy to introduce you to this wonderful element. 

(ETA: I just took the dog out for walkies and there's at least two inches of snow already and more's on the way. Yay!)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Had an awesome up close view of the Yankees celebration from the steps of City Hall!
:happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## Ruffie

Snow is melting here YAY. Not that we won't get more soon! But hoping it melts enough I can rake a few leaves off the lawn and finish the cleanup of the yard before it snows again. Snow before Halloween was too early!


----------



## ZosofanCMR

I had a day off, my first in two weeks, I did nothing and it was glorious!


----------



## Ruffie

Well been out with the flu and trust me that doesn't make me happy. But got a call from one of my staff today telling me that because we have 11 people out sick right now the boss went to the board to ask if we could shit down following the Nov 11 Remembrance Day holiday for the 12th and 13th. They approved them as paid days woo hoo. Days off here I come!


----------



## Sugar

Ruffie said:


> Well been out with the flu and trust me that doesn't make me happy. But got a call from one of my staff today telling me that because we have 11 people out sick right now the boss went to the board to ask if we could shit down following the Nov 11 Remembrance Day holiday for the 12th and 13th. They approved them as paid days woo hoo. Days off here I come!



That is so awesome to hear. I hope you get lots of rest and feel better very soon!!


----------



## Ruffie

LOL I just noticed in my post that I wrote shit down instead of shut down! I guess being sick its on the brain!


----------



## dynomite_gurl

I leave next Tuesday to visit mi amor! Can't wait, not looking forward to that flight, but it is worth it


----------



## disaster117

98 on my organic chemistry test, and an A- on my rhetorical analysis paper for English 101. YAY.


----------



## mossystate

disaster117 said:


> 98 on my organic chemistry test, and an A- on my rhetorical analysis paper for English 101. YAY.



That's wonderful.


----------



## SparkGirl

_*Little.Red.Bus!!!!!!!!!!!!*_ 

View attachment IMAGE_111a.jpg


----------



## disaster117

mossystate said:


> That's wonderful.



Thank you!


----------



## Sugar

A nice rep from an unexpected place gave me another gold can. Thanks :wubu:


----------



## comaseason

My new work schedule got approved. Four 9.375 hour days a week. Yay to free Fridays!! 3 day weekend all the time! YAY! YAY!! YAY!!!

heh.

kinda excited.


----------



## Inhibited

Booked a flight to Brisbane for News Years...


----------



## MisticalMisty

Job interview TOMORROW! Woo to the HOOOOOO


----------



## Sugar

They had Judge Wapner on People's Court today.


----------



## Blackjack

It seems like the girls at the fried dough place finally got the process down just right so that it's just the perfect thickness.

:eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

24 hours from now I will be hoarse and half deaf from tinnitus for a couple of days and will be damned happy about it!

* 




METALLICA !!



*​


----------



## mergirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> 24 hours from now I will be hoarse and half deaf from tinnitus for a couple of days and will be damned happy about it!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> METALLICA !!
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Whoot! ooooooff to never never laaaaaaynd!!!!!! 
Your computing skills are rediculously great! You made wee moshing men! You never cease to astound me! :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu

My sister is getting me an Iphone today...


----------



## ladle

The NZ Football Team beat Bahrain last night one-nil and now we are going to World Cup 2010 South Africa!
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Only the second time ever we have made it, we don't expect to win any games, feels like we've won already!


----------



## Proner

Found an awesome surf spot this week-end! Can't wait next week-end, the only negative point it's you have to walk in a spiky plants forest during some times but definitively worth it


----------



## comaseason

Just ordered my new Mac... will get it the first week of december.

Yay! :bounce:Yay! :bounce:Yay! :bounce:Yay! :bounce:


----------



## Gingembre

Mr Shy Guy who wanted to slow things down (not that there really was anything to slow down) has decided he wants to step things up a few gears and has invited me over. To stay the night. Yeeeeeeeeaaah! Gonna get me some cuddles this winter, lol! Unfortunately only sporadic ones, as he lives 2 hours away and we dont seem to be free at the same time very often. But still, is always lovely to be desired by someone you find equally desirable. I am a happy girl today :happy:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Two things have made today much more enjoyable - a 30-minute power nap that left me feeling quite refreshed, and discovering the English (Pirate) language settings on Facebook.


----------



## HottiMegan

Alex just had his 15 month check up and checks out as perfect in every way! He is so sweet. He had some nasty vaccines and only cried for a couple of seconds. They were good loud cries but he bucked up quickly. I love that little guy.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I MOVE ON FRIDAYYYYY!!!


----------



## thejuicyone

I found this...I think Bob Marley wrote it. It made me smile.

“Only once in your life, I truly believe, you find someone who can completely turn your world around. You tell them things that you’ve never shared with another soul and they absorb everything you say and actually want to hear more. You share hopes for the future, dreams that will never come true, goals that were never achieved and the many disappointments life has thrown at you. When something wonderful happens, you can’t wait to tell them about it, knowing they will share in your excitement. They are not embarrassed to cry with you when you are hurting or laugh with you when you make a fool of yourself. Never do they hurt your feelings or make you feel like you are not good enough, but rather they build you up and show you the things about yourself that make you special and even beautiful. There is never any pressure, jealousy or competition but only a quiet calmness when they are around. You can be yourself and not worry about what they will think of you because they love you for who you are. The things that seem insignificant to most people such as a note, song or walk become invaluable treasures kept safe in your heart to cherish forever. Memories of your childhood come back and are so clear and vivid it’s like being young again. Colours seem brighter and more brilliant. Laughter seems part of daily life where before it was infrequent or didn’t exist at all. A phone call or two during the day helps to get you through a long day’s work and always brings a smile to your face. In their presence, there’s no need for continuous conversation, but you find you’re quite content in just having them nearby. Things that never interested you before become fascinating because you know they are important to this person who is so special to you. You think of this person on every occasion and in everything you do. Simple things bring them to mind like a pale blue sky, gentle wind or even a storm cloud on the horizon. You open your heart knowing that there’s a chance it may be broken one day and in opening your heart, you experience a love and joy that you never dreamed possible. You find that being vulnerable is the only way to allow your heart to feel true pleasure that’s so real it scares you. You find strength in knowing you have a true friend and possibly a soul mate who will remain loyal to the end. Life seems completely different, exciting and worthwhile. Your only hope and security is in knowing that they are a part of your life.”


----------



## KittyKitten

_*Nothing...........*_


----------



## Ilegalpat

I made it through a tough day at work.


----------



## littlefairywren

thejuicyone said:


> I found this...I think Bob Marley wrote it. It made me smile.
> 
> Only once in your life, I truly believe, you find someone who can completely turn your world around. You tell them things that youve never shared with another soul and they absorb everything you say and actually want to hear more. You share hopes for the future, dreams that will never come true, goals that were never achieved and the many disappointments life has thrown at you. When something wonderful happens, you cant wait to tell them about it, knowing they will share in your excitement. They are not embarrassed to cry with you when you are hurting or laugh with you when you make a fool of yourself. Never do they hurt your feelings or make you feel like you are not good enough, but rather they build you up and show you the things about yourself that make you special and even beautiful. There is never any pressure, jealousy or competition but only a quiet calmness when they are around. You can be yourself and not worry about what they will think of you because they love you for who you are. The things that seem insignificant to most people such as a note, song or walk become invaluable treasures kept safe in your heart to cherish forever. Memories of your childhood come back and are so clear and vivid its like being young again. Colours seem brighter and more brilliant. Laughter seems part of daily life where before it was infrequent or didnt exist at all. A phone call or two during the day helps to get you through a long days work and always brings a smile to your face. In their presence, theres no need for continuous conversation, but you find youre quite content in just having them nearby. Things that never interested you before become fascinating because you know they are important to this person who is so special to you. You think of this person on every occasion and in everything you do. Simple things bring them to mind like a pale blue sky, gentle wind or even a storm cloud on the horizon. You open your heart knowing that theres a chance it may be broken one day and in opening your heart, you experience a love and joy that you never dreamed possible. You find that being vulnerable is the only way to allow your heart to feel true pleasure thats so real it scares you. You find strength in knowing you have a true friend and possibly a soul mate who will remain loyal to the end. Life seems completely different, exciting and worthwhile. Your only hope and security is in knowing that they are a part of your life.



Hey juicy, that is lovely......made me cry. But good tears


----------



## OneWickedAngel

thejuicyone said:


> I found this...I think Bob Marley wrote it. It made me smile.
> 
> Only once in your life, I truly believe, you find someone who can completely turn your world around. You tell them things that youve never shared with another soul and they absorb everything you say and actually want to hear more. You share hopes for the future, dreams that will never come true, goals that were never achieved and the many disappointments life has thrown at you. When something wonderful happens, you cant wait to tell them about it, knowing they will share in your excitement. They are not embarrassed to cry with you when you are hurting or laugh with you when you make a fool of yourself. Never do they hurt your feelings or make you feel like you are not good enough, but rather they build you up and show you the things about yourself that make you special and even beautiful. There is never any pressure, jealousy or competition but only a quiet calmness when they are around. You can be yourself and not worry about what they will think of you because they love you for who you are. The things that seem insignificant to most people such as a note, song or walk become invaluable treasures kept safe in your heart to cherish forever. Memories of your childhood come back and are so clear and vivid its like being young again. Colours seem brighter and more brilliant. Laughter seems part of daily life where before it was infrequent or didnt exist at all. A phone call or two during the day helps to get you through a long days work and always brings a smile to your face. In their presence, theres no need for continuous conversation, but you find youre quite content in just having them nearby. Things that never interested you before become fascinating because you know they are important to this person who is so special to you. You think of this person on every occasion and in everything you do. Simple things bring them to mind like a pale blue sky, gentle wind or even a storm cloud on the horizon. You open your heart knowing that theres a chance it may be broken one day and in opening your heart, you experience a love and joy that you never dreamed possible. You find that being vulnerable is the only way to allow your heart to feel true pleasure thats so real it scares you. You find strength in knowing you have a true friend and possibly a soul mate who will remain loyal to the end. Life seems completely different, exciting and worthwhile. Your only hope and security is in knowing that they are a part of your life.



I love this Brandi; but I sincerely pray that this kind of love happens more than once in a lifetime or a lot of us are truly screwed.


----------



## Inhibited

It is meant to be 40c degrees today (104F), bring it


----------



## Mathias

I painted a Christmas ornament to give to my Grandma. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> It is meant to be 40c degrees today (104F), bring it



Are you crazy girl? Bring it on my sweet patootie.....give me an airconditioner, stat!!


----------



## Ruffie

Two things
1) Our Saskatchewan Roughriders Football team made won the western Division finals today. We are going to the Grey Cup( Canadian Version of the superbowl) next Sunday!
2) Son treated me to a night out at the movies. Was nice to get out and have some fun!


----------



## disaster117

Procrastination is over, and I am finally done with this huge workload I had over the weekend (that I waited until today at 6 P.M. to even start)


----------



## DitzyBrunette

We're putting the Christmas tree up tonight! I love Christmas! It is a bit early for the tree, usually we do it the day after Thanksgiving, but this year it's going up a couple days early.


----------



## AuntHen

That tomorrow is my Friday!! Two days off work for Thanksgiving with pay (not PTO) woot!!

Also we have a cold front coming in!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

fat9276 said:


> That tomorrow is my Friday!! Two days off work for Thanksgiving with pay (not PTO) woot!!



Same here, plus my son has a half day so we've got 4 and a half days of doing whatever we want =)




> Also we have a cold front coming in!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!



My aunt lives in Florida (in Hollywood) and to her, a cold front is like 60 degrees whereas here in Jersey, a cold front is something like last year when the temp was -9. I'll have to call her this week and ask her how's the weather!


----------



## AuntHen

DitzyBrunette said:


> Same here, plus my son has a half day so we've got 4 and a half days of doing whatever we want =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My aunt lives in Florida (in Hollywood) and to her, a cold front is like 60 degrees whereas here in Jersey, a cold front is something like last year when the temp was -9. I'll have to call her this week and ask her how's the weather!






hahaha.. yep.. we are supposed to get 40's at night.. 60's during day Fri & Sat.. this is very cold to us in FL


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Sometimes the kindness in people one has never met is overwhelming...


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Mathias said:


> I painted a Christmas ornament to give to my Grandma. :happy:



Awww what a sweet thing to do. I'm sure she'll love it. Ornaments like that are all the more special. :happy:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

fat9276 said:


> hahaha.. yep.. we are supposed to get 40's at night.. 60's during day Fri & Sat.. this is very cold to us in FL



Oh my gosh that's crazy - we're having what we consider a warm Fall, it's been mostly upper 50s here. For us to consider it cold, it has to go into the 30s. I think in Florida you guys would consider that arctic!


----------



## Proner

Had a rainbow just above my work place... made my day, spend all my free time to watch it


----------



## Sugar

Mike got us Nuggets tickets for his visit!!!! :happy: :bounce: :happy: :bounce:


----------



## mossystate

Wow...fancy McDonalds you have there, Sarah!


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> Wow...fancy McDonalds you have there, Sarah!



Yes, we are going to go to the double decker Mcdonalds. You need tickets and the dress code is very strict. All the coolest people go there. Angus burger here I come.


----------



## joswitch

Tho my back is still sore.. it's healing (from where I wrenched it hauling coal on Saturday).. Tho petty minded individuals have whined about us (without foundation) to the EA river inspector... he was totally reasonable when he spoke to me on Sunday & understands that the flow is UP and it's not safe to move.. Tho it's hard as hell riding in & out of town thro the mud.. I'm out of range of the persecution of boaters by RBCouncil and when I get to town - I still LOVE my job/business teaching music..  Tho my PC is screwed.. friends are helping and a fix is in view! Tho it is COLD.. I have flax & FIRE! XD


----------



## OneWickedAngel

24 hours from now I will be in Washington DC!


----------



## Rowan

Despite the trauma of my laptop going belly up and losing all my school work and it having to be sent to HP to be repaired or replaced, I was able to get Flash and Visual Studio downloaded to my desktop machine to rebuild my work...and I created this beautiful piece in just a couple of days and will be using it to transition it to be my final project. Yay  *super happy* 

God is so awesome and I am so thankful for the blessings he provided in helping me get this work done!!

http://home.ite.sfcollege.edu/~lori.a.jarvis/multimedia/project3laj.html


----------



## rollhandler

I applied for, tested and passed my CDL test with an Air Brake endorsement today. Happy Birthday to me Happy Birthday to me!!!! Now I can apply for the full time position where I have been temping for a month for crap money and get a 5$/hr raise if they hire me!!!!
Rollhandler


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I am BEYOND happy with my son's report card! He got all As and Bs and scored a B in Math. He's had trouble with math for two years and last year was pretty bad. If he hadn't been acing everything else and if not for him being a model student, he would have had to repeat 3rd grade. But they promoted him because they had faith that he'd pull the grade up after he showed some improvement towards the end of last year and he not only brought his grade up, he made the Credit Roll (only 2 other kids in his class are on the list ) 24 hours later and I'm still high on the Proud Mama feeling!


----------



## HottiMegan

It's saturday so i can be with my family. I only have two more xmas presents to buy and i'm done with shopping. I am so pleased with Max's improved behavior lately. I woke up with a smile today just thinking about all my boys


----------



## Mathias

I nailed my Criminology final, my choir concert is on Sunday, and I decided to order in tonight since the weather is nasty out.


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> I nailed my Criminology final, my choir concert is on Sunday, and I decided to order in tonight since the weather is nasty out.



WooHoo!! Congrats on the final!!:bow:


----------



## Sugar

1) I got a secret snowflake card today! AIEEEE

2) Mike will be here Saturday morning! AIEEEE

3) I had a wonderful day with my Mom!

4) My brother who I have not gotten along with for a couple months was at my parent's house and we were cordial. It meant a lot to me that he wished me well and said he'd call. I hope with all my heart he does. I miss him a lot.


----------



## AuntHen

Went to a Christmas Coffee with my sister to help raise $$ for needy people!


----------



## Proner

Got a new haircut and love it! (Yeah I know I'm easily happy )


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Proner said:


> Got a new haircut and love it! (Yeah I know I'm easily happy )



A good hair day is ALWAYS a reason to celebrate


----------



## Linda

Proner said:


> Got a new haircut and love it! (Yeah I know I'm easily happy )



If I leave the salon NOT crying it's always a good visit. Congrats on the new doo Proner.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Quote tonight from my ex fiance: "I love women who accept what they are and make that beautiful, not really a matter of if they're bigger or smaller its do they accept their build and use it. Like you look amazing. It's all about what your body type is." 

On a day where I feel like crap (PMS) and I always assumed when we broke up that it was because he just wasn't into me anymore (that was ALL in my head), the things he was saying tonight were making me feel amazing. It's going nowhere because he's stationed millions of miles away and I'm too sensible, but it's still nice to hear. :happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

My end of year exhibition has been hung up, I got great reviews- and as far as I can tell from my tutor's feedback- I'm kicking ass in my classes! yipeeee


----------



## Linda

Going to make Christmas cookies today.


----------



## Blackjack

Double-checked my union contract, and it turns out that the company will pay me for the work that I miss while serving on a jury next week.

FUCKIN WOOT


----------



## HottiMegan

After 2 1/2 days in the ICU Max got to come home today! I'm so happy! I am sick and tired of hospitals.


----------



## Linda

HottiMegan said:


> After 2 1/2 days in the ICU Max got to come home today! I'm so happy! I am sick and tired of hospitals.




Oh no I hope Max is ok.


----------



## steely

Random singular moment of happy. :bounce:


----------



## HottiMegan

Linda said:


> Oh no I hope Max is ok.



He's okay now. He aspirated during a routine knocked out oral surgery and developed what they called chemical pneumonia. So they kept him in for treatment of the aspiration. (he threw up and breathed in the vomit) He was without oxygen for about half a minute while his vocal chords seized up. He's okay now and totally normal Max. It was a major suck weekend for us all.


----------



## Linda

HottiMegan said:


> He's okay now. He aspirated during a routine knocked out oral surgery and developed what they called chemical pneumonia. So they kept him in for treatment of the aspiration. (he threw up and breathed in the vomit) He was without oxygen for about half a minute while his vocal chords seized up. He's okay now and totally normal Max. It was a major suck weekend for us all.




Well I am so relieved to hear he is doing better. How scary that must have been. Glad your all home together now.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

*1)* Got a Secret Snowflake card from a member 
*2)* Some friends knew I've been having some bad times, so I got three boxes of parrot toys      . When my Grey saw one, he said, "ohhhhhhhh!" lol All my kids (parrots) were at attention watching the boxes being opened and looking at all the toys. They were like kids at Christmas . I usually make all their toys (and toys for friends' birds and for charity), but I'm having so many medical problems that I'm just not able to right now  so they were happy to see some new ones.
*3)* My African Grey, Scrabble, just cracked me up all night. He wanted to sit on his room (cage), and was talking and talking. He was ready for bed, so here went the discussion:
_Scrabble_: "How are you?"
_Me_: "I'm ok, how are you?"
_Scrabble_: "Ready for bed."

Then another, this is all Scrabble, "I'm ready for bed, night niiiiiiiiight, ready for bed, ready for bed, ready for bed, ready for bed. <I'm ignoring him for the moment> Get through this door right now! I'm ready for bed!"

Yesterday, he was calling for me by name, then when that didn't work, he said, "pretty girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl!"

I'll have to agree with his statement that he's "my baby" and "THE Baby" :happy:


----------



## disaster117

My Mysteries of Sleep and Dreaming final was ridiculously easy. I totally aced that.


----------



## Mathias

I'm watching home alone 2 and can practically say it word for word. It's one of my favorite Christmas movies! :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

disaster117 said:


> My Mysteries of Sleep and Dreaming final was ridiculously easy. I totally aced that.



WooHoo, WeeHee, and YeeHaw!!!!!!!!


----------



## mergirl

Yippeeeeeeeee!! I just got my exam results and got a credit grade pass!!!!! This means i can keep working to becoming a psychologist!!!! I was so worried i would get a general pass because i messed up the amount of time i had to study.. OH I AM SO HAPPY!! thank the universe for that!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

disaster117 said:


> My Mysteries of Sleep and Dreaming final was ridiculously easy. I totally aced that.


*Awesome!! Doncha love it on those rare occasions when it comes easy*



mergirl said:


> Yippeeeeeeeee!! I just got my exam results and got a credit grade pass!!!!! This means i can keep working to becoming a psychologist!!!! I was so worried i would get a general pass because i messed up the amount of time i had to study.. OH I AM SO HAPPY!! thank the universe for that!!!


*Congrats Mer! (Obviously they did not see that whole Mary Poppins exchange on the other thread - LMAO!) 



Now hurry up and get those degrees ladies! If any of us(meaning if I) should ever become an "un-sub" we're (meaning I'm) going to need you to verify our (meaning my) sanity before we (meaning I) lost it(meaning SNAPPED)!*


----------



## mergirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> Congrats Mer! (Obviously they did not see that whole Mary Poppins exchange on the other thread - LMAO!)
> 
> 
> 
> Now hurry up and get those degrees ladies! If any of us(meaning if I) should ever become an "un-sub" we're (meaning I'm) going to need you to verify our (meaning my) sanity before we (meaning I) lost it(meaning SNAPPED)![/B]



lmao.. thank you 
Actually, one of my questions was about the deeply rooted psychological urge in each of us to know what goes on beneath that crisp skirted exterior of the poppins lady. I made a critical argument for hairy but trimmed. :happy:


----------



## Mathias

It's amazing how much more pleasant my day was all for not watching the news.


----------



## Linda

This video definately made me happy today....amazing!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtOsVmRdK9w


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mergirl said:


> Yippeeeeeeeee!! I just got my exam results and got a credit grade pass!!!!! This means i can keep working to becoming a psychologist!!!! I was so worried i would get a general pass because i messed up the amount of time i had to study.. OH I AM SO HAPPY!! thank the universe for that!!!



Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!! :bow:


----------



## mergirl

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!! :bow:


Thank you missus. I am most happy! Phew!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mergirl said:


> Thank you missus. I am most happy! Phew!



You're quite welcome!  

I do understand....on man, I was on pins and needles every time the semester ended lol. I'd be waiting for my profs to see if the &)(*&@)(* [email protected])(*[email protected] papers and finals had been finally finished lol.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mergirl said:


> lmao.. thank you
> \ I made a critical argument for hairy but trimmed. :happy:



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh HAHAHAHAHAHHJFHHAHAAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

mergirl said:


> Yippeeeeeeeee!! I just got my exam results and got a credit grade pass!!!!! This means i can keep working to becoming a psychologist!!!! I was so worried i would get a general pass because i messed up the amount of time i had to study.. OH I AM SO HAPPY!! thank the universe for that!!!



Congrats mer, excellent news! I would so, come and book an appointment with you. You would make an amazing psychologist.....yep!


----------



## mergirl

littlefairywren said:


> Congrats mer, excellent news! I would so, come and book an appointment with you. You would make an amazing psychologist.....yep!


aww yay.. thank you. I cant wait till i finish my studies and i can section the lot of you!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mergirl said:


> ...snip...
> I made a critical argument for hairy but trimmed. :happy:





MizzSnakeBite said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh HAHAHAHAHAHHJFHHAHAAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*DON'T ENCOURAGE HER!! *

I understand Mer's next paper is the breakdown on "Little Miss Muffett"


----------



## snuggletiger

Happy to be me, and drama free and soon to be credit card debt free too.


----------



## Rowan

I got all A's this semester! 

I already have two of my three books for next semester that starts January 5th and studying already...

I am such an over achiever, it's sad lol


----------



## mergirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> *DON'T ENCOURAGE HER!! *
> 
> I understand Mer's next paper is the breakdown on "Little Miss Muffett"


lmao!! Yes..she is sitting on a whole 'tuffet' down there!!


----------



## mergirl

Rowan said:


> I got all A's this semester!
> 
> I already have two of my three books for next semester that starts January 5th and studying already...
> 
> I am such an over achiever, it's sad lol


Well done missus swot!  
I start again at the end of january and i will be relaxing till then!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

snuggletiger said:


> Happy to be me, and drama free and soon to be credit card debt free too.



*Way to go Snuggle! *:bow:



Rowan said:


> I got all A's this semester!
> 
> I already have two of my three books for next semester that starts January 5th and studying already...
> 
> I am such an over achiever, it's sad lol



*HAHAHAHA! Awesome to the max, go get 'em girl!*:happy::happy:


----------



## Saoirse

I just played with the Christmas gift my parents are giving me. Its a ukulele! Didnt ruin the surprise though, since its what I asked for and they basically said "Ok, we'll get it." Its been hidden upstairs for the week, but I snuck up and gave it a play.

Its soooo awesome!!!! :wubu:


----------



## steely

snuggletiger said:


> Happy to be me, and drama free and soon to be credit card debt free too.



This is most excellent!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

OneWickedAngel said:


> *DON'T ENCOURAGE HER!! *
> 
> I understand Mer's next paper is the breakdown on "Little Miss Muffett"



rofl I must, I must!!! 



snuggletiger said:


> Happy to be me, and drama free and soon to be credit card debt free too.



Wow, wow, wow!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! It's almost the New Year and what a wonderful start you've made!!! :bow:



Rowan said:


> I got all A's this semester!
> 
> I already have two of my three books for next semester that starts January 5th and studying already...
> 
> I am such an over achiever, it's sad lol



Congratulations!!!!! :bow: There's such a smart bunch here!


----------



## Surlysomething

Mathias said:


> It's amazing how much more pleasant my day was all for not watching the news.



I'm with you on this one. I think i'll stay away from most news until after the New Year.


----------



## steely

It's snowing! :happy:


----------



## comaseason

I got my tickets to SF Sketchfest today!! Yay!! NNF, Running Your Trap and The Doug Benson Interruption!! So excited for my mini-vacation.


----------



## Rowan

mergirl said:


> Well done missus swot!
> I start again at the end of january and i will be relaxing till then!!





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Way to go Snuggle! *:bow:
> 
> 
> 
> *HAHAHAHA! Awesome to the max, go get 'em girl!*:happy::happy:





MizzSnakeBite said:


> rofl I must, I must!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, wow, wow!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! It's almost the New Year and what a wonderful start you've made!!! :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!! :bow: There's such a smart bunch here!



Thank you much  The only bad thing is that I changed my major from Internet Services Technology to Computer Networking starting this next semester and with the change, I now have 14 classes (a few more now than before since i changed my major) until I finish my degree, 15 taking a foreign language to get into UF. So it seems like i have SO much left to do. I am taking 3 classes per semester, so this puts me at 5 left. UGH


----------



## Ruffie

I got to work at home today getting the newsletter done(only have the program on home machine). Could get the laundry done and the publication and very few interruptions! Yay for peace and quiet!


----------



## freakyfred

Got most of my christmas shopping done!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

Snow! although walking home through it at 3 in the morning did piss me off as it blinded me and formed ice in my hair but it was beautiful and painful at the same time


----------



## Tau

Smoking hot pair of new shoes!!! *dance of glee*


----------



## Linda

Got all of my Christmas shopping done and one of my friends came over tonight and helped me wrap everything. She is awesome!

And when she left it was snowing outside. I can finally feel the Christmas spirit. Took me long enough this year. 

Hopefully 2010 will be a good year, I can't handle another one like the previous two.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Hugh Jackman naked. :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

luscious_lulu said:


> Hugh Jackman naked. :smitten:



LOL, hell yes!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

We Get to Open All Our Gifts Today Here at My Dads House. 
Cause If The Weather Puts a Cork in it, I Might Actually Get to Make it To My Moms and See all my Aunts and Uncles. [It'll be the first time they've ALL Been Together -2 Boys, 3 Girls, and their spouses/children- Since My Aunt Ellen Moved in '00 ]


----------



## Ruffie

I am on holiday's now for a much needed break away from work. Once Christmas is done I can really settle in for some visiting with friends, vegging, watching movies and maybe some home improvements


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Dad And Stepmom Managed to Afford a FUCKING WII For Me and My Little Brother! 


A WII! A WII! 


They Psyched Me Out [Kane could care less, I think.] And It was The Last Thing They Handed Us. [He got the Mario Galaxy game to Open, I got a Wii-Mote] And I Thought "wtf? After all these gifts theres no way they could've afforded a Wii" and then I opend the gift.

I BAWLED.

I was Literally SOBBING. 

Uncontrollably.


I'M SO HAPPPYYYYYYY :'( OHGODZ!


----------



## mossystate

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Dad And Stepmom Managed to Afford a FUCKING WII For Me and My Little Brother!
> 
> 
> A WII! A WII!
> 
> 
> They Psyched Me Out [Kane could care less, I think.] And It was The Last Thing They Handed Us. [He got the Mario Galaxy game to Open, I got a Wii-Mote] And I Thought "wtf? After all these gifts theres no way they could've afforded a Wii" and then I opend the gift.
> 
> I BAWLED.
> 
> I was Literally SOBBING.
> 
> Uncontrollably.
> 
> 
> I'M SO HAPPPYYYYYYY :'( OHGODZ!



That's great that you got something so nice. 

I guess you now know why your father's pockets were close to empty. He was shopping so your Christmas would not ' suck '.


----------



## DeniseW

we're on our way to NY to Rockefellar Center to see the tree and walk around and be all Christmasy. Then we go to Times Square and hang out. We did it last year and I can't wait, I guess it's a new tradition...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

mossystate said:


> That's great that you got something so nice.
> 
> I guess you now know why your father's pockets were close to empty. He was shopping so your Christmas would not ' suck '.


Yes! Indeed!..There was much Cuddling of Thy Father Today!

And Apologizing.

And More Joyous Sobbing/Clinging.


Poor Man Could Barely get away long enough to take a nap, Lol.


----------



## PYT_bigandbeautiful

Today I am happy my mom is still alive and she still loves me no matter what.


I'm happy for vodka lol.

I'm happy that I get to see my niece for Christmas morning afterall. 

I'm happy that I get to see my granny the day after.

I'm happy to be going to my village for New Years Gathering.

I'm happy that there will be a tomorrow.

I'm happy that people aren't able to hurt my Michael ever again.


----------



## Fonzy

I finally have a hundred euro note to call my own :bounce: fifty notes and lower are very common for some odd reason. One hundred plus are extremely rare!!!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> *1)* Got a Secret Snowflake card from a member
> *2)* Some friends knew I've been having some bad times, so I got three boxes of parrot toys      . When my Grey saw one, he said, "ohhhhhhhh!" lol All my kids (parrots) were at attention watching the boxes being opened and looking at all the toys. They were like kids at Christmas . I usually make all their toys (and toys for friends' birds and for charity), but I'm having so many medical problems that I'm just not able to right now  so they were happy to see some new ones.
> *3)* My African Grey, Scrabble, just cracked me up all night. He wanted to sit on his room (cage), and was talking and talking. He was ready for bed, so here went the discussion:
> _Scrabble_: "How are you?"
> _Me_: "I'm ok, how are you?"
> _Scrabble_: "Ready for bed."
> 
> Then another, this is all Scrabble, "I'm ready for bed, night niiiiiiiiight, ready for bed, ready for bed, ready for bed, ready for bed. <I'm ignoring him for the moment> Get through this door right now! I'm ready for bed!"
> 
> Yesterday, he was calling for me by name, then when that didn't work, he said, "pretty girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl!"
> 
> I'll have to agree with his statement that he's "my baby" and "THE Baby" :happy:



Awwww your bird is so cute, this story made me giggle. Let me see if I can rep you and your birdie.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Awwww your bird is so cute, this story made me giggle. Let me see if I can rep you and your birdie.



As The Baby says, "tank you." :happy:


----------



## Ruffie

My son's friend Chris(who is a friend of my oldest son and spends quite a bit of time at our house) just stopped in for a visit. He and his girlfriend just had twin boys(a month early) Nicolas and Lucas. Both boys should be home by the first day of the new year if all goes well.


----------



## mel

It's almost a 3 day weekend


----------



## CleverBomb

Yeah, I posted about the very same phone on the "annoying" thread.
But, I've finally figured out how to get it to stop kicking my laptop offline when I'm using the phone as its modem. 

Small triumphs. 

-Rusty


----------



## Linda

I am so happy it's the last day of a very long year full of healing and growing. I am so ready for 2010! Finally, going to put me first for a change.


----------



## MisticalMisty

It's my wedding day :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MisticalMisty said:


> It's my wedding day :wubu:



WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MisticalMisty said:


> It's my wedding day :wubu:



:wubu::happy::wubu::happy: *Go get 'im girl! I'm so happy for the both of you!* :happy::wubu::happy::wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu

MisticalMisty said:


> It's my wedding day :wubu:



Congrats! :kiss2:


----------



## Linda

MisticalMisty said:


> It's my wedding day :wubu:



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Thank you ladies.

We are just under an hour and 45 minutes. The butterflies have started.


----------



## Weirdo890

I made a new friend on Dims yesterday. Now we're having a conversation on Yahoo.


----------



## Mathias

My mom is coming home from the hospital today! :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mathias said:


> My mom is coming home from the hospital today! :happy:



*Now that's a New Year's present! Yay!!!! *


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Happy that its a new year and I hope that with it comes new beginnings and fresh starts in many areas of my life.

Also, my kids will be home tomorrow! They've been in Fresno for a week and boy have I missed them!


----------



## disaster117

Known about Julia Nunes for a year and a half now and JUST FINALLY got to buy her cds on iTunes. I'm ecstatic!!!! 
Thank you Visa gift card and thank you to my uncle who gave it to me for Christmas, haha.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Mom Finally Got Her Christmas Gift From Me. [A Calendar, Featuring all of my own nature photography and a few shots of her dog. ] and she absolutely LOVES it.


She Showed it off to all our relatives when they came over today. 


*Purrs with a Satisfiedly Stroked Ego* :3


----------



## bmann0413

A few weeks ago, I started talking to this girl in New Orleans, and I feel lighter than air. :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

bmann0413 said:


> A few weeks ago, I started talking to this girl in New Orleans, and I feel lighter than air. :smitten:



Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Shosh

My new PC arrived today! Yay! I shall post a pic of it in my thread.


----------



## Shosh

Here is a pic of my new Dell PC. It came today.

View attachment Resized pc.jpg


----------



## DeniseW

my new Culligan shower water filter is making me very happy, my hair or skin has never been softer(and hair shinier) and I just feel better and I think it's helping my asthma, best Christmas gift ever!!!


----------



## DeniseW

very pretty!!! p.s. I would kill to see your vision board...





Shosh said:


> Here is a pic of my new Dell PC. It came today.
> 
> View attachment 74979


----------



## Fonzy

It snowed in my hometown twice in the last week, supposed to snow some more tonight yyaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy


----------



## Famouslastwords

The scar on my stomach from my surgery is actually starting to fade! Wheeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## JoyJoy

3 more days.


----------



## Proner

My lead just gave me my morning and it's snowing for the first time in Bordeaux :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

My Dad's second knee replacement went well and he's recovering nicely.


(he's super-funny when he's on pain meds )


----------



## maicito

No work today because the snow, the buses aren't running.


----------



## Shala

I am lounging on the sofa watching TV while the love of my life massages my feet. And in one more week, we will be married in a little log chapel on a mountain in Tennessee......it doesn't get any better.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Shala said:


> I am lounging on the sofa watching TV while the love of my life massages my feet. And in one more week, we will be married in a little log chapel on a mountain in Tennessee......it doesn't get any better.



Oh congrats!!!!

What a beautiful place to become married!


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm listening to good music and I had a cool art class tonight.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Grandma's Surgery went Well, I Guess she was out and into her room by 5:30 (She actually was undergoing surgery by 2:30) And I've heard they were hoping to have her up and walking by 8

 Ontop of that, My Half-Cousin Molly and My Cousin Michelle came by for a while and hungout with me to keep me company. It was Really Really nice.


Overall, just a totally great day.


----------



## Wild Zero

My favorite professor submitted her recommendation form for a teaching program I'm applying to within hours of receiving the notice. Awesome, totally awesome.


----------



## Famouslastwords

JoyJoy said:


> 3 more days.



1 more day :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Happy that I found this place...full of some of the kindest, warmest, funniest, and most genuine creatures I know. Hmmm, I am feeling a bit sooky la la


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> a bit sooky la la



hahaha That made me laugh!


----------



## Aust99

I'm cooking mini quiches to take to a tea party with two of my oldest friends... it's our monthly catch up that I cherish now that we are all so busy with work/house/life etc... :happy::happy::happy: 






woo... this was my 250th post... lol Small things....


----------



## AuntHen

I am happy today because there seem to be alot of KINDRED SPIRITS out and about in my town today! (maybe the cold weather makes Floridians nicer)  Kind strangers in my town, thanks for the good conversation, smiles, and courteousness today!:happy:


oh yeah... and the awesome coffee I just brewed!


----------



## Pharadox

I am happy for all of you.  You are a terrific bunch of people!

I'm also happy for my Mom. I go see her every Sunday and it is always one of the best days of my week because my Mom is so much fun. 

I'm happy for Netflix because they deliver happy movie goodness to me on a regular basis. I am enjoying said happy movie goodness as I type this. :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Happy that I found this place...full of some of the kindest, warmest, funniest, and most genuine creatures I know. Hmmm, I am feeling a bit sooky la la





Pharadox said:


> I am happy for all of you.  You are a terrific bunch of people!
> 
> I'm also happy for my Mom. I go see her every Sunday and it is always one of the best days of my week because my Mom is so much fun.
> 
> I'm happy for Netflix because they deliver happy movie goodness to me on a regular basis. I am enjoying said happy movie goodness as I type this. :happy:




I wish you both and a whole lot of others on here lived near me and we could all hang out and sip tea together I doubt we would ever stop laughing!!


----------



## Pharadox

fat9276 said:


> I wish you both and a whole lot of others on here lived near me and we could all hang out and sip tea together I doubt we would ever stop laughing!!



Yeah, that would be pretty terrific.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

My room is booked for the NJ Mini-Bash in March!


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> I wish you both and a whole lot of others on here lived near me and we could all hang out and sip tea together I doubt we would ever stop laughing!!



That would be such a cack! We would have soooo much fun...


----------



## Crystal

I don't wanna get my hopes up...

Who am I kidding? They're already up!

I might be getting a new car! It isn't final at all, but if certain things happen, I'll be the owner of a Hyundai Santa Fe. I'm SO excited.

Beats my 1996 Ford Contour with a cracked head/blown head gasket any freaking day.


----------



## Pharadox

When I stepped outside tonight to go to my car and drive home the sky was so beautifully clear that I could see all the stars and right there, plain as day, was Orion and his belt. It made me wish it was warmer out so I could star gaze, but even just that minute of staring at the stars was really breathtaking.


----------



## Rowan

Im happy Ive met a cool guy who is wicked good looking and enjoyable to hang out with and sexy as can be. We differ on a lot of points and he's looking to get out of this town, so I know things wont go anywhere, so i'll just enjoy hanging out with him for now...and i'll post a pic soon


----------



## Linda

I am happy to go to bed after the best birthday weekend..i think ever.


----------



## JoyJoy

I'm exhausted, limping from a bum knee earned while moving, but ecstatically, blissfully, peacefully FREE. (and my new place is fabulous!)


----------



## DeniseW

I'm so glad you're free!!! Enjoy it




JoyJoy said:


> I'm exhausted, limping from a bum knee earned while moving, but ecstatically, blissfully, peacefully FREE. (and my new place is fabulous!)


----------



## the_captain

JoyJoy said:


> I'm exhausted, limping from a bum knee earned while moving, but ecstatically, blissfully, peacefully FREE. (and my new place is fabulous!)



Freebird!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Pharadox said:


> When I stepped outside tonight to go to my car and drive home the sky was so beautifully clear that I could see all the stars and right there, plain as day, was Orion and his belt. It made me wish it was warmer out so I could star gaze, but even just that minute of staring at the stars was really breathtaking.





Rowan said:


> Im happy Ive met a cool guy who is wicked good looking and enjoyable to hang out with and sexy as can be. We differ on a lot of points and he's looking to get out of this town, so I know things wont go anywhere, so i'll just enjoy hanging out with him for now...and i'll post a pic soon





Linda said:


> I am happy to go to bed after the best birthday weekend..i think ever.





JoyJoy said:


> I'm exhausted, limping from a bum knee earned while moving, but ecstatically, blissfully, peacefully FREE. (and my new place is fabulous!)



And aren't they the most dee-lish of feelings! I'm just a little envious of each of you.:happy: 



the_captain said:


> Freebird!!



HAHAHAH! This is NOT the free association thread - cut it out!


----------



## ZosofanCMR

I saw a seagull, they are few and far between out here, made me think of home


----------



## theladypoet

I'm happy because the weather is a balmy 9 Celsius out today, and it's supposed to stay above freezing for the rest of the week. Oh Chinook winds, how I love thee...


----------



## Famouslastwords

JoyJoy said:


> I'm exhausted, limping from a bum knee earned while moving, but ecstatically, blissfully, peacefully FREE. (and my new place is fabulous!)




Yey Joy! Enjoy that freedom girlie.


----------



## Pharadox

I'm happy because of LFW because she's such a sweetheart! :happy:

I'm also happy because I'm watching the Golden Girls and they crack me up.    You know you love them too.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

JoyJoy said:


> I'm exhausted, limping from a bum knee earned while moving, but ecstatically, blissfully, peacefully FREE. (and my new place is fabulous!)



Congrats!! I hope to be in your shoes one day (minus the bum knee ).


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Pharadox said:


> I'm happy because of LFW because she's such a sweetheart! :happy:



Isn't she!


----------



## Eastern_Shadow

Jay leno's show isn't doing good, so bumping it back down to late night tv, also he will be given less time to do his show.

First good thing I heard today ( not sure if I am late on this )


----------



## Famouslastwords

That's terrible news for Conan, and I heart Conan. Fuck Jay, he was supposed to retire. He should...ugh retire.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Some of you may remember me whining for the last year (or more actually) about the rebuild of my fatboy ....well it all worked out..she is a screaming 103 cubic inches..waiting to break in the 1000 miles to get the dyna done to see what the ACTUAL HP is....wishing it would break 30 and 40 degrees so I could actually enjoy some riding SOON DAMNIT!!!! but I got my baby back...so grateful...i have a job...yeah!!!....i am healthy...and life is mostly GOOD* 

View attachment 15570_185481331967_583391967_3429393_6881646_n.jpg


----------



## Noir

I won a free cruise to the carbbean islands!? With everything paid for!?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Noir said:


> I won a free cruise to the carbbean islands!? With everything paid for!?



Effin' _SWEET_ dude! Have fun!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Some of you may remember me whining for the last year (or more actually) about the rebuild of my fatboy ....well it all worked out..she is a screaming 103 cubic inches..waiting to break in the 1000 miles to get the dyna done to see what the ACTUAL HP is....wishing it would break 30 and 40 degrees so I could actually enjoy some riding SOON DAMNIT!!!! but I got my baby back...so grateful...i have a job...yeah!!!....i am healthy...and life is mostly GOOD*



YAY!!! APPLAUSE!! APPLAUSE!! APPLAUSE!! APPLAUSE!! 

You gotta takes pics once you're on the rod again! Congrats!


----------



## steely

My very good friend takes care of me, even though they are far. I am very lucky. :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

that I spent the day with my sweet little niece and that Florida is finally warm again!


----------



## Adamantoise

fat9276 said:


> that I spent the day with my sweet little niece and that Florida is finally warm again!



Aww,I hope you had a good time-I got to see my niece today too. She's growing up so fast!


----------



## Melli-girl

I'm happy that I have the day to myself and that it is finally warm outside! yessssssssssssss.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Noir said:


> I won a free cruise to the carbbean islands!? With everything paid for!?



Take me wifff yoooou.


----------



## Pharadox

...Because I have the day off! I love my job but I've been so exhausted lately and overworked.

...Because I'm wrapped up in soft, warm blanket.

...Because from where I am sitting, wrapped up in soft, warm blanket, I can watch the sun rise. The horizon is glowing like it is back-lit with neon lights.


----------



## Pharadox

And now I am happy because I put a book case together and now ALL my books have a home.


----------



## SMA413

My boyfriend made dinner tonight.


----------



## Aust99

I'm watching pro bull riding on tv... I'm a bit board, what of it?? :happy: but oh my gosh there are some fine looking cowboys out there....  I'm happy looking!!!


----------



## archivaltype

Aust99 said:


> I'm watching pro bull riding on tv... I'm a bit board, what of it?? :happy: but oh my gosh there are some fine looking cowboys out there....  I'm happy looking!!!



Hahaha I like PBR for the same reason! 

I'm so happy everything worked out how I wanted it to. I don't remember the last time I wanted to skip down a busy sidewalk. :happy:


----------



## SMA413

It's so beautiful outside right now. I love driving with my windows down in this weather. And my bf gets out of work any minute now so I can spend a little time with him before going to work tonight.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

archivaltype said:


> *Hahaha I like PBR for the same reason!*
> 
> I'm so happy everything worked out how I wanted it to. I don't remember the last time I wanted to skip down a busy sidewalk. :happy:








*PSST! I know it stands for Pro Bull Riding, I just couldn't resit!*


----------



## Surlysomething

*I GOT THE JOB!!!*


:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Surlysomething said:


> *I GOT THE JOB!!!*
> 
> 
> :bow:







!!THAT'S AWESOME SURLY!! 
!! CONGRATULATIONS !!​


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm happy because it's the weekend and my dad's surgery went well. Hopefully now his arm will ache less and he can feel good after he's recovered.


----------



## Linda

I got all three kidlets this weekend. I love these weekends!! Bring on the fun!


----------



## Weirdo890

Linda said:


> I got all three kidlets this weekend. I love these weekends!! Bring on the fun!



Have fun with the kids. :happy:


----------



## Mathias

I had a nice quiet day in. :happy:


----------



## Pharadox

I finally resolved a problem that's been lingering over my head for months now and it all turned out so much better than I ever expected it to.


----------



## Surlysomething

OneWickedAngel said:


> !!THAT'S AWESOME SURLY!!
> !! CONGRATULATIONS !!​




Thanks, lady. I've been stressing.


----------



## Crystal

Finished the week alive after SO much school work.

Heading down to FL next week to pick up my new car.

Loving the boyfriend.

Live is pretty fantastically amazing. <3


----------



## mel

there are lots of fun people in chat tonight


----------



## thejuicyone

Actually being able to get online for the first time in 2 months. I shockingly did not go through any withdrawls during this time.


----------



## littlefairywren

Because I am in a ridiculously good mood, I am having fun with some VERY nice people and I am listening to my favourite music. I should actually be asleep!!


----------



## the_captain

I'm happy that littlefairywren is staying up to hang out with us here in the Lounge!


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Because I am in a ridiculously good mood, I am having fun with some VERY nice people and I am listening to my favourite music. I should actually be asleep!!



What time is it there dear?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> What time is it there dear?



Just after 1am, but I don't start to get sleepy till about 2.30am or so. Blasted insomnia :doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> , I am having fun with some VERY nice people



Soooooo sweet for you to mention me :batting:


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Soooooo sweet for you to mention me :batting:



Devi, your user title is unacceptable. I demand you change it. Immediately.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Devi, your user title is unacceptable. I demand you change it. Immediately.



And change it to what?


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> And change it to what?



Luvs LFW and FLW FTW


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> And change it to what?





Famouslastwords said:


> Luvs LFW and FLW FTW



I love you girls :kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> I love you girls :kiss2::kiss2:



You should check out the talent thread lfw. Yeah, you really should.


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> You should check out the talent thread lfw. Yeah, you really should.



Hmm, and which talent thread should I be looking at? There is the Big Cock thread, but that is just full of big chickens. His Gluteus Maximus, but I am not really an ass girl......so point me in the right direction


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> There is the Big Cock thread, but that is just full of big chickens.



Not so, not so, my dear .

She means my thread where she composed an ever so lovely song to me.....


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Not so, not so, my dear .
> 
> She means my thread where she composed an ever so lovely song to me.....



Oh, how sweet :happy:

But damn, I kept thinking I might have been missing out on some other Hot Boy/Man thread.....was not happy about that, let me tell you *lol*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Oh, how sweet :happy:
> 
> But damn, I kept thinking I might have been missing out on some other Hot Boy/Man thread.....was not happy about that, let me tell you *lol*



I was being sarcastic


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I was being sarcastic



Ooops, totally missed that then :doh:
I can imagine what kind of song FLW would end up composing LOL


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Ooops, totally missed that then :doh:
> I can imagine what kind of song FLW would end up composing LOL



Composed by our incorrigible FLW: 

You need to give it up, had about enough, it's not hard to see lfw is mine. I'm sorry that you, seem to be confused, she belongs to me lfw is mine...
Think its time we got this straight
Sit and talk face to face
There is no way you could mistake
LFW for yours are you insane?

But see I know that you may be
Just a bit jealous of me
But your blind if you can't see
That her love is all in me

See I tried to hesitate
I didn't want to say what she told me
She said without me she couldn't make it
Through the day, Aint that a shame


But maybe you misunderstood
Cause I can't see how she could
Wanna change something thats so good
All my love was all it took
(LFW is mine)

Chorus:
You need to give it up
Had about enough (Enough)
Its not hard to see
LFW is mine (LFW is mine)
I'm sorry that you (Sorry that you)
Seem to be confused (Confused)
She belongs to me
LFW is mine

Must you do the things you do
You keep on acting like a fool
You need to know its me not you
And if you didn't know it's cause it's true

I think that you should realize
And try to understand why
She is apart of my life
I know its killing you inside

You can say what you wanna say
What we have you can't take
From the truth you can't escape
I can tell the real from the fake

When will you get the picture
Your the past I'm the future
Get away it's my time to shine
If you didn't know LFW is mine

Chorus:
You need to give it up
Had about enough (Enough)
It's not hard to see
LFW is mine (To see LFW is mine)
I'm sorry that you (Sorry that you)
Seem to be confused (Seem to be confused)
she belongs to me (she belongs to me)
LFW is mine

You can't destroy this love I've found
Your silly games I won't allow
LFW is mine without a doubt
You might as well throw in the towel


What makes you think that she wants you
When I'm the one that brought him to
The special place thats in my heart
She was my love right from the start

Mizz Give it on up
FLW Had about enough
Mizz It's not hard to see
FLW LFW is mine oh ah...
Mizz I'm sorry that you
FLW Seem to be confused
Mizz She belongs to me
FLW No no. You need to give it up
Mizz About enough
FLW It's not hard to see
Mizz LFW is mine
FLW Mine...oh mine
Mizz You seem to be confused
FLW She belongs to me

Mizz LFW is mine, not yours
FLW But mine
Mizz Not yours
FLW But mine
Mizz Not yours
FLW But mine

I'm sorry that you
Seem to be confused
She belongs to me
LFW is mine!


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Composed by our incorrigible FLW:
> 
> You need to give it up, had about enough, it's not hard to see lfw is mine. I'm sorry that you, seem to be confused, she belongs to me lfw is mine...
> Think its time we got this straight
> Sit and talk face to face
> There is no way you could mistake
> LFW for yours are you insane?
> 
> But see I know that you may be
> Just a bit jealous of me
> But your blind if you can't see
> That her love is all in me
> 
> See I tried to hesitate
> I didn't want to say what she told me
> She said without me she couldn't make it
> Through the day, Aint that a shame
> 
> 
> But maybe you misunderstood
> Cause I can't see how she could
> Wanna change something thats so good
> All my love was all it took
> (LFW is mine)
> 
> Chorus:
> You need to give it up
> Had about enough (Enough)
> Its not hard to see
> LFW is mine (LFW is mine)
> I'm sorry that you (Sorry that you)
> Seem to be confused (Confused)
> She belongs to me
> LFW is mine
> 
> Must you do the things you do
> You keep on acting like a fool
> You need to know its me not you
> And if you didn't know it's cause it's true
> 
> I think that you should realize
> And try to understand why
> She is apart of my life
> I know its killing you inside
> 
> You can say what you wanna say
> What we have you can't take
> From the truth you can't escape
> I can tell the real from the fake
> 
> When will you get the picture
> Your the past I'm the future
> Get away it's my time to shine
> If you didn't know LFW is mine
> 
> Chorus:
> You need to give it up
> Had about enough (Enough)
> It's not hard to see
> LFW is mine (To see LFW is mine)
> I'm sorry that you (Sorry that you)
> Seem to be confused (Seem to be confused)
> she belongs to me (she belongs to me)
> LFW is mine
> 
> You can't destroy this love I've found
> Your silly games I won't allow
> LFW is mine without a doubt
> You might as well throw in the towel
> 
> 
> What makes you think that she wants you
> When I'm the one that brought him to
> The special place thats in my heart
> She was my love right from the start
> 
> Mizz Give it on up
> FLW Had about enough
> Mizz It's not hard to see
> FLW LFW is mine oh ah...
> Mizz I'm sorry that you
> FLW Seem to be confused
> Mizz She belongs to me
> FLW No no. You need to give it up
> Mizz About enough
> FLW It's not hard to see
> Mizz LFW is mine
> FLW Mine...oh mine
> Mizz You seem to be confused
> FLW She belongs to me
> 
> Mizz LFW is mine, not yours
> FLW But mine
> Mizz Not yours
> FLW But mine
> Mizz Not yours
> FLW But mine
> 
> I'm sorry that you
> Seem to be confused
> She belongs to me
> LFW is mine!



Ha ha, my goodness I have not laughed so hard in ages! I almost tinkled 
That is hilarious.....nice to know who I belong to though!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Ha ha, my goodness I have not laughed so hard in ages! I almost tinkled
> That is hilarious.....nice to know who I belong to though!



Yeah, me! :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yeah, me! :wubu:



I keep telling you two, there is more than enough of me to go around. Trust me, you should see the size of my butt 

Devi and FLW :wubu:


----------



## Mathias

littlefairywren said:


> I love you girls :kiss2::kiss2:



I'm sure if there were room I'd be mentioned as well! :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Mathias said:


> I'm sure if there were room I'd be mentioned as well! :wubu:



I don't know........our threesome's pretty well rounded :batting:


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I don't know........our threesome's pretty well rounded :batting:



Hmmm, I wonder....I do love me some menz! Maybe we should have a meeting lol


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Hmmm, I wonder....I do love me some menz! Maybe we should have a meeting lol



Mathias is pretty kewt. And he's got a nice smile. I think we should consider it.


----------



## Surlysomething

Memories of what a great night I had. 

Hangin' with my best friends-birthday celebrating....being out for dinner with my family-birthday celebrating. Laughing with my sister. 


:wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Mathias is pretty kewt. And he's got a nice smile. I think we should consider it.



OK, I vote yes.

ETA: The main question is....can we corrupt him enough for our liking?


----------



## Crystal

I signed my very first lease today! Living in a really nice apartment for my senior year at UT with my roommate.

Welcome to Adulthood.

...*looks at thread title* I THINK I'm happy about this.


----------



## Weirdo890

I got to talk with some new friends I made here on Dims. I hope I can shat with them again.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CrystalUT11 said:


> I signed my very first lease today! Living in a really nice apartment for my senior year at UT with my roommate.
> 
> Welcome to Adulthood.
> 
> ...*looks at thread title* I THINK I'm happy about this.



You'll love it! Congrats!


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> OK, I vote yes.
> 
> ETA: The main question is....can we corrupt him enough for our liking?



If a man is not corruptable, he is no good to us  Let's get to work...mwah hahaha (is that an evil laugh)?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> If a man is not corruptable, he is no good to us  Let's get to work...mwah hahaha (is that an evil laugh)?



Yes..much more fun that way  (yes, that was an evil laugh).


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yes..much more fun that way  (yes, that was an evil laugh).



I think he might be hiding from us now...... Who's next in line for the well rounded threesome? :batting: We don't bite, we just nibble


----------



## Mathias

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I think he might be hiding from us now...... Who's next in line for the well rounded threesome? :batting: We don't bite, we just nibble



Hey! Hey! This Saints games is a nail biter! :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I think he might be hiding from us now...... Who's next in line for the well rounded threesome? :batting: We don't bite, we just nibble



Ooh no, I like to bite....but I never draw blood lol! Hmm, do you have your sights on anyone Mizz? This could be so much fun!! 
Where is that FLW when we need her?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Mathias said:


> Hey! Hey! This Saints games is a nail biter! :blush:



Oh, we see........football over us.......we'll now have to confer...


----------



## Mathias

littlefairywren said:


> Ooh no, I like to bite....but I never draw blood lol! Hmm, do you have your sights on anyone Mizz? This could be so much fun!!
> Where is that FLW when we need her?



Please don't bite! I'm sensitive!


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> Please don't bite! I'm sensitive!



No, these are good bites....I wouldn't hurt you Mathias. You trust me don't you?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Ooh no, I like to bite....but I never draw blood lol! Hmm, do you have your sights on anyone Mizz? This could be so much fun!!
> Where is that FLW when we need her?



Tall kiwis are always nice 

Hmmmm........she'll be back........



Mathias said:


> Please don't bite! I'm sensitive!



Well, this might not work out if you're a whiner


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> *Tall kiwis are always nice *
> 
> Hmmmm........she'll be back........
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this might not work out if you're a whiner



Oh, I know who you are talking about....hmmm, he is in high demand around here. But I like you're thinking. Tall is gooood!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Oh, I know who you are talking about....hmmm, he is in high demand around here. But I like you're thinking. Tall is gooood!!



But it's a three for one deal!!! You're closer to him, row over and kidnap him. That's an order.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> But it's a three for one deal!!! You're closer to him, row over and kidnap him. That's an order.



I'll get onto that right away. I just need to find a loooooong boat


----------



## Weirdo890

littlefairywren said:


> If a man is not corruptable, he is no good to us  Let's get to work...mwah hahaha (is that an evil laugh)?



You could corrupt me anytime Kimberly.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> I'll get onto that right away. I just need to find a loooooong boat



hehehehehhehehe! :eat2: 



Weirdo890 said:


> You could corrupt me anytime Kimberly.



How would that be fun for FLW and me?


----------



## Mathias

littlefairywren said:


> No, these are good bites....I wouldn't hurt you Mathias. You trust me don't you?



Well, I do trust you. I'll endure...


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> hehehehehhehehe! :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> How would that be fun for FLW and me?



Yeah, it's a THREE FOR ONE DEAL. You do not get Kimberly without the other two sexy bitches!

Anyway, I second the tall kiwi order, just row over there Kimberly, I'm sure he'd love to give you a piggyback ride back, and since he's so tall neither of you will drown.


----------



## littlefairywren

Weirdo890 said:


> You could corrupt me anytime Kimberly.



Well, I don't work alone anymore....so if you want me to corrupt you, you will have to take all three of us!



Mathias said:


> Well, I do trust you. I'll endure...



Rubbing my hands in delight....lol :happy:



Famouslastwords said:


> Yeah, it's a THREE FOR ONE DEAL. You do not get Kimberly without the other two sexy bitches!
> 
> Anyway, I second the tall kiwi order, just row over there Kimberly, I'm sure he'd love to give you a piggyback ride back, and since he's so tall neither of you will drown.



Oh, I like piggybacks! Of course we wont drown, I am like a floatation device in the water anyway. If he gets tired, he can always grab on to me instead  
Or do I have to wait till we reach land, so we can have at him all together?


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Oh, I like piggybacks! Of course we wont drown, I am like a floatation device in the water anyway. If he gets tired, he can always grab on to me instead
> Or do I have to wait till we reach land, so we can have at him all together?




I don't think we want him if he gets tired. I mean come on, it's not that far.


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> I don't think we want him if he gets tired. I mean come on, it's not that far.



Okey dokey, so he can grab on all he wants then. I will endure it for the three of us


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Okey dokey, so he can grab on all he wants then. I will endure it for the three of us




No what I meant is, he should be able to go the whole way without getting tired, if not we probably don't want him because he's a pussy!


----------



## disaster117

Well it's my 7 month anniversary with my boyfriend 

However it must be completely RUINED by having to spend 2 hours back at school in 2 freakin classes today starting at 10 am. GREAT. I DON'T WANNA GO BACKKKKK. 

This was only a half-happy post. :doh:


----------



## Crystal

Yay for Anniversary! Boo on spending it in class. Ugh. 

Hope you get to spend some more time with him today.


----------



## Linda

Today in the mail came the things I ordered. 
They aren't for me but boy was I excited. lol


----------



## Pharadox

I am so happy because all my hard work is completely paying off... the rewards are starting to come in.


----------



## Shala

Mardi Gras season is here......ADORE IT!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Shala said:


> Mardi Gras season is here......ADORE IT!



*"Laissez Les Bon Temps Roulez!"
Have fun ma cherie! Who is Bacchus this year? *


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Okey dokey, so he can grab on all he wants then. I will endure it for the three of us





Famouslastwords said:


> No what I meant is, he should be able to go the whole way without getting tired, if not we probably don't want him because he's a pussy!



We need him well rested! He'll be very, very busy  :smitten:


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> We need him well rested! He'll be very, very busy  :smitten:



Good point! Maybe she should just get an extra long boat and make him row back. Or rent a speed boat and make him pay for it!

He's hawt. I'd bet he'd be thrilled with the three-for-one deal.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> We need him well rested! He'll be very, very busy  :smitten:



Yes, but once we have tired him out we will need replacements, so he can get his energy back....from all that exertion 
Go the speed boat option so we can get him here quick!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> He's hawt. I'd bet he'd be thrilled with the three-for-one deal.



Yeah................. :wubu: :smitten: :bow: :eat2: :batting: :kiss2: :batting:


----------



## disaster117

CrystalUT11 said:


> Yay for Anniversary! Boo on spending it in class. Ugh.
> 
> Hope you get to spend some more time with him today.



Yes YAY and BOO respectively, lol. It wasn't so bad, and I did get to spend time with him. Thanks for the hopes! It all worked out


----------



## Linda

I am happy that Monday is over.


----------



## Mathias

I'm watching the "This is it" Micheal Jackson documentary.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Yes, but once we have tired him out we will need replacements, so he can get his energy back....from all that exertion
> Go the speed boat option so we can get him here quick!



OK, so the order is for one tall kiwi and Mathias. Who's next?


----------



## snuggletiger

Im happy just because.


----------



## Linda

WiFi may suck sometimes in certain places on the planet but I received the best email today.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> OK, so the order is for one tall kiwi and Mathias. Who's next?



How do you girls feel about facial hair and candy trails? 
I am thinking along those lines personally.....just have to find someone who covers both bases.


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> How do you girls feel about facial hair and candy trails?
> I am thinking along those lines personally.....just have to find someone who covers both bases.



I love both actually. The go-tee gets me everytime. Very sexy.


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> How do you girls feel about facial hair and candy trails?
> I am thinking along those lines personally.....just have to find someone who covers both bases.



Personally I think we should invited Proner into our little soiree. I heard he has quite an impressive third leg.


----------



## Rowan

I made my first 528A/B cable today


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> How do you girls feel about facial hair and candy trails?
> I am thinking along those lines personally.....just have to find someone who covers both bases.





Famouslastwords said:


> Personally I think we should invited Proner into our little soiree. I heard he has quite an impressive third leg.



Oh yes, we need to kidnap him too. Impressive third legs are quite useful. 

Facial hair....stubble's fine............candy trail............:happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Rowan said:


> I made my first 528A/B cable today



Not a clue!


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Personally I think we should invited Proner into our little soiree. I heard he has quite an impressive third leg.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Oh yes, we need to kidnap him too. Impressive third legs are quite useful.
> 
> Facial hair....stubble's fine............candy trail............:happy:



I approve your choice of Proner, FLW.....no problem there. Now to find a man with stubble and a candy trail. I don't mind if he is solid either, someone who gives good bear hugs :wubu: The hunt is on girls!


----------



## Famouslastwords

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1089209&postcount=3731

We'd have to tie his girlfriend up though.


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1089209&postcount=3731
> 
> We'd have to tie his girlfriend up though.



You got the rope? *LOL*


----------



## Famouslastwords

I knew I could depend on you!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> I knew I could depend on you!!!!



Ha, that is just because I am such a perve!
That meets most of my requirements


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> You got the rope? *LOL*



I got the duct tape for the mouth.


----------



## Gingembre

I am happy because.....

IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!

Yes, yes it is


----------



## AuntHen

Gingembre said:


> I am happy because.....
> 
> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> Yes, yes it is



happy birthday girl


----------



## Famouslastwords

Gingembre said:


> I am happy because.....
> 
> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> Yes, yes it is



*does a sexy dance* Happy birthday to Ms. Gingembre....happy birthday tooooo yooooooou.


----------



## Gingembre

Thanks for the birthday wishes....and the sexeh dancing


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Gingembre said:


> I am happy because.....
> 
> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> Yes, yes it is



Happy Birthday! I hope you get lots of gifts, cake, and have lots of fun!


----------



## Rowan

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Not a clue!



LOL...no worries...its a computer networking cable  The part that I did was to strip the outside insulation , order the colors of the inner twisted cabling into the small plastic piece and clamp it down. Cool stuff  

View attachment com-528a.jpg


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm happy because I'm making new friends here on Dims. :happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Weirdo890 said:


> I'm happy because I'm making new friends here on Dims. :happy:




I'm happy that you are too. You seem like a good guy and I'm glad you're fitting in here so well!


----------



## steely

Gingembre said:


> I am happy because.....
> 
> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> Yes, yes it is



Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Famouslastwords

I got my Valentine's Day present today- A bottle of Armani Code.


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> I got my Valentine's Day present today- A bottle of Armani Code.



Woo hoo luck you, early Valentine 
Good, we can use it as an attractant for our prey!


----------



## swamptoad

I'm happy to finally have groceries in the apartment ...


----------



## AuntHen

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm happy that you are too. You seem like a good guy and I'm glad you're fitting in here so well!




We handle FLW and she is ALL OVER the place .. so we can handle this guy too I am sure hahahaha


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Rowan said:


> LOL...no worries...its a computer networking cable  The part that I did was to strip the outside insulation , order the colors of the inner twisted cabling into the small plastic piece and clamp it down. Cool stuff



Ahhhhhh! Congrats!


----------



## steely

I had a job interview yesterday and it went very well. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he will offer me the job! It took me until today to get happy instead of a little happy and apprehensive. :doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

steely said:


> I had a job interview yesterday and it went very well. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he will offer me the job! It took me until today to get happy instead of a little happy and apprehensive. :doh:



Crossing fingers, toes, eyes, and butt-cheeks for you


----------



## steely

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Crossing fingers, toes, eyes, and butt-cheeks for you



LOL, much appreciated!


----------



## AuntHen

Hello! It's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Proner

I had best birthday night ever! And I met some new people again  I guess 2010 is "Meeting people's year"


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm happy because I had a fantastic birthday yesterday. I got some fantastic presents from my family, my mom made a great breakfast, and we went out for a while. For dinner, we went to Claim Jumper, went into the bar, and we all ordered drinks. I had a White Sangria. It was actually pretty good, and I don't usually drink. All in all, it was a very happy birthday indeed.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> I had best birthday night ever! And I met some new people again  I guess 2010 is "Meeting people's year"



Happy Birthday! 

I try to rep people for their b-days, but it wouldn't let me rep you


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm happy because I got repped by the lovely MizzSnakeBite :kiss2:.


----------



## littlefairywren

I am happy because we have another to add to our collection, Mizz and FLW.....and this one is a hottie :wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890

littlefairywren said:


> I am happy because we have another to add to our collection, Mizz and FLW.....and this one is a hottie :wubu:



Who are you talking about Kimberly? 

(BTW, hello to you *kisses your hand*)


----------



## littlefairywren

Weirdo890 said:


> Who are you talking about Kimberly?
> 
> (BTW, hello to you *kisses your hand*)



Hmmm, if I told you....I would have to kill you *lol*. 

Thank you for that kiss btw :blush:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Hehe he's a keeper!


----------



## Paw Paw

I have three lovely G'daughters and my G'son will be five next week.
My youngest daughters' mom bought a new house.
That my family in Oklahoma, are ok.
There is a heatwave coming. 30's this week.

And. You Guys Are Still Here.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

L'amour est un oiseau rebelle / Love is a rebellious bird

Saw _Carmen _ at The Met last night. :happy::happy:


----------



## Gingembre

OneWickedAngel said:


> L'amour est un oiseau rebelle / Love is a rebellious bird
> 
> Saw _Carmen _ at The Met last night. :happy::happy:



Ohhhh jealous! I love Carmen! 

L'amour! L'amour! etc


----------



## Weirdo890

OneWickedAngel said:


> L'amour est un oiseau rebelle / Love is a rebellious bird
> 
> Saw _Carmen _ at The Met last night. :happy::happy:



That is so cool. I wish I could see that. I love opera.


----------



## disaster117

I had a conversation with my dad today that lasted more than 10 minutes. I actually enjoyed it and learned a little bit more about him, in that short amount of time. 

Also my abnormal psychology class is going to be amaziiiing.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

disaster117 said:


> .
> 
> Also my abnormal psychology class is going to be amaziiiing.



I could make a real smart ass comment right now  , but I'll be a good girl and refrain.


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I could make a real smart ass comment right now  , but I'll be a good girl and refrain.



*Paging Mizz to the Talents thread Paging Mizz and LFW to the talents thread*


I'm happy to have my tenacious trio!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

I am still alive. :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rg770Ibanez said:


> I am still alive. :happy:



You know what? Some days that's all you need.:bow:

LOL @ The Tenacious Trio

Ging & Weirdo: It was an amazing production as only The Met can do it.

As for why I am happy today LOST is back on! :happy::happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

He is not only cute, but he is very quick.....
Mizz and FLW, I do believe our cover has been blown by the newest in our collection *lol*

A speedboat is definitely required for the mission to NZ. As recent surveillance shots show, he is never far from a barbucue.....so I will include that in the kidnap so as not to scare the prey. They need to feel secure in their new surroundings.


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> He is not only cute, but he is very quick.....
> Mizz and FLW, I do believe our cover has been blown by the newest in our collection *lol*
> 
> A speedboat is definitely required for the mission to NZ. As recent surveillance shots show, he is never far from a barbucue.....so I will include that in the kidnap so as not to scare the prey. They need to feel secure in their new surroundings.



Which one got the cover blown, the newest newest as in PM guy?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Which one got the cover blown, the newest newest as in PM guy?



Yes, PM guy! He is a smart one :happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Yes, PM guy! He is a smart one :happy:



Oooooooo I like smart guys........:bow::bow::bow::bow::eat2:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Psssssst LFW, Mizz... If you pay attention to the details of our longboat guy *in the same way you can tell I moved but differently* *wink*, I think he founded us out too. Teeeheee.

Better snatch him quick!

I'm happy about..........ummmmmmm......having school tomorrow...even though I have an essay due and I have a rude boy in it who won't talk to me (probably because I'm fat) even though he said hi to me on the first day!


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> *Psssssst LFW, Mizz... If you pay attention to the details of our longboat guy *in the same way you can tell I moved but differently* *wink*, I think he founded us out too. Teeeheee.
> *
> Better snatch him quick!
> 
> I'm happy about..........ummmmmmm......having school tomorrow...even though I have an essay due and I have a rude boy in it who won't talk to me (probably because I'm fat) even though he said hi to me on the first day!



Uh oh! I see what you mean about "location". I can't stop laughing 

Smack that rude boy, and tell him your mother thinks he should know better!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> He is not only cute, but he is very quick.....
> Mizz and FLW, I do believe our cover has been blown by the newest in our collection *lol*
> 
> A speedboat is definitely required for the mission to NZ. As recent surveillance shots show, he is never far from a barbucue.....so I will include that in the kidnap so as not to scare the prey. They need to feel secure in their new surroundings.



Yes, a BBQ and throw in some kiwis to make him feel at home 



Famouslastwords said:


> Which one got the cover blown, the newest newest as in PM guy?





littlefairywren said:


> Yes, PM guy! He is a smart one :happy:





Famouslastwords said:


> Oooooooo I like smart guys........:bow::bow::bow::bow::eat2:



Yes, he's a fast one..... :bow:



Famouslastwords said:


> Psssssst LFW, Mizz... If you pay attention to the details of our longboat guy *in the same way you can tell I moved but differently* *wink*, I think he founded us out too. Teeeheee.
> 
> Better snatch him quick!



How did he find out? Us blatently saying we're coming to get you and have our way with you?  You KNOW he's TAUNTING us with pics! I DEMAND NUDES!

P.S. Tell that guy in your class to "bite me"


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yes, a BBQ and throw in some kiwis to make him feel at home
> 
> Yes, he's a fast one..... :bow:
> 
> How did he find out? Us blatently saying we're coming to get you and have our way with you?  You KNOW he's TAUNTING us with pics! I DEMAND NUDES!
> 
> P.S. Tell that guy in your class to "bite me"



I 2nd the motion for nude pics...as long as they are not in front of a barbecue. No one likes burnt meat


----------



## Famouslastwords

I'm happy that you two are so silly and that you're my friends. I love you guys!


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm happy that you two are so silly and that you're my friends. I love you guys!



Love you too, my sweet!! :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> I 2nd the motion for nude pics...as long as they are not in front of a barbecue. No one likes burnt meat





Famouslastwords said:


> I'm happy that you two are so silly and that you're my friends. I love you guys!





(((((Big girl action booby hug)))))

Pssst.......you know what those FAs are doing now


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Somebirdie knew I've been having a rough time of it so they sent me a pair of Tina's earrings! 

Thank you anonymous gifter!!!

:kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Somebirdie knew I've been having a rough time of it so they sent me a pair of Tina's earrings!
> 
> Thank you anonymous gifter!!!
> 
> :kiss2: :kiss2:



How'd they get your address ?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> How'd they get your address ?



From Mizz Tina . I wuv her pretties :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Somebirdie knew I've been having a rough time of it so they sent me a pair of Tina's earrings!
> 
> Thank you anonymous gifter!!!
> 
> :kiss2: :kiss2:



Oh how nice, what a lovely thing to do.....hey post a pic Mizz, I wanna see you work those earrings :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Oh how nice, what a lovely thing to do.....hey post a pic Mizz, I wanna see you work those earrings :happy:



Here's a pic of the earrings:

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=39052059

I look like major crap right now, but I promise I'll take a pic of me wearing them later


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Here's a pic of the earrings:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=39052059
> 
> I look like major crap right now, but I promise I'll take a pic of me wearing them later



Oh, they are gorgeous!!!
Don't worry hon, I am sporting some major bed hair this morning....if I saw a camera right now I would would go postal lol


----------



## AuntHen

I am happy that it is Friday and is raining and I do not have to go to work tomorrow (yay!!) and I get to sleep in in the morning and I am spending the day with my sister and niece tomorrow and it is supposed to be sunny and warm and I am probably going out tomorrow night with a new friend I met at a Christmas party!! Yeah...a lot of ands... the little things make me happy


----------



## Famouslastwords

I'm happy that my best friend from Jr. High until I was 16 found me on Facebook today. I'm sooo happy!


----------



## Gingembre

I am happy because:
1) it's saturday
2) i just had a pedicure & now have an excuse to sit & read the paper while the polish on my tootsies dries
3) the chavvy-looking young man working at the petrol station told me I smelled wonderful :happy:
4) england vs wales rugby on tv later #swing looooooooow sweet chaaaaaaariot, coming for to carry me hooooooome# Lolz


----------



## Aust99

It's Saturday..... I'm not at work... I can sleep in tomorrow....


----------



## littlefairywren

I am happy to wait for the tenacious trio to be together again, to go a-huntin' 

I am also happy I have a painting class tomorrow!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> tenacious trio
> 
> I am also happy I have a painting class tomorrow!



We certainly are that! lmcco! 

Is a Wren clock in the Talent's Thread future???? Hmmmmmmmmm???


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*THE NEW ORLEANS SAINTS!​*


----------



## Proner

I went to the doctor today and my leg feel way much better, I will could run next week and start to play four or five days after if everything goes well


----------



## OneWickedAngel

That is excellent news, Proner! Now don't get so happy to be running around, that you over-exert yourself and are right back where you started


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> I went to the doctor today and my leg feel way much better, I will could run next week and start to play four or five days after if everything goes well



Excellent! Don't go too crazy though!


----------



## Micara

I'm happy (and nervous and excited and scared) that I'm going to NYC in 26 days!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Micara said:


> I'm happy (and nervous and excited and scared) that I'm going to NYC in 26 days!!!



AWESOME! Coming for a visit or coming to stay?

Editing to add: I see you're a John Munch fan. Shoot me a PM when you're here. If I'm available I can show you were they shoot some of outdoor court building scenes for SVU. Who knows? We might get lucky and they are filming that day.


----------



## Micara

OneWickedAngel said:


> AWESOME! Coming for a visit or coming to stay?



Just a visit- 5 days. I'm going with a girl from work. We've both never been but always wanted to go. We've got tickets to see a Knicks game and the play "A Behanding in Spokane" with Sam Rockwell :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> We certainly are that! lmcco!
> 
> Is a Wren clock in the Talent's Thread future???? Hmmmmmmmmm???



Yes, I am close to finishing it off...woo hoo!

Hey, what the heck is lmcco? I keep seeing it on your posts, and it is driving me crazy trying to work out what cc is


----------



## luscious_lulu

Had my yearly review at work yesterday and I did better than I expected. I got an exceeds expectations! w00t!


----------



## Linda

Home with the kids today. Huge storm rolling in. Let the fun begin!!!


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


> That is excellent news, Proner! Now don't get so happy to be running around, that you over-exert yourself and are right back where you started





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Excellent! Don't go too crazy though!



Thanks!
Yes that will be hard but I will try to not hurt myself too fast again


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Yes, I am close to finishing it off...woo hoo!
> 
> Hey, what the heck is lmcco? I keep seeing it on your posts, and it is driving me crazy trying to work out what cc is



WooHoo!!

cc = coochie coo   



luscious_lulu said:


> Had my yearly review at work yesterday and I did better than I expected. I got an exceeds expectations! w00t!



Congrats!!!



Proner said:


> Thanks!
> Yes that will be hard but I will try to not hurt myself too fast again



lol Sounds like a plan


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> WooHoo!!
> 
> cc = coochie coo



LOL, hell no....why on earth would you want to laugh that off? I bet you would miss it


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> I bet you would miss it



some days


----------



## nettie

-being able to make a living doing something I love

-lattes made at home

-Got the Blues for Red nail polish

-neighbors who plow the snow from my driveway for me

-my favorite bed linens, freshly laundered, and my grandmother's quilt on this cold night

-snuggly kitties

-the super nice guy who helped me with my car tonight

-a health club with late night hours

-chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream

-the smell of Angel perfume on my skin at the end of the day

-getting past that whole peasant farm wife/rude horse photo incident :doh:


----------



## Linda

Home again. I love snow storms.


----------



## Ruffie

We are getting to stay in the current building we are in and not being moved by the city. They have built a new recreational facility and are moving many of their operations to the new site. There was a possibility that the building would be given over to others to run and that we could not stay forcing us to relocate. The boss and I have been looking for places but either location wrong, place isn't suitable, people wouldn't want at risk kids around their building or rent is too high. Glad to have that headache off my list!


----------



## Bafta1

Americccccccccccccccccccccccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

It's snowing! Big, fat flakes slowly drifting down. All the tree limbs are highlighted with a light blanket of snow.........beautiful........ :happy:

I should go take pics, but I feel like I've been run over by a truck....

Oh, and the wild birds are NOT pleased to wake up to the snow! lol There was some major cranky chirping going on 

Alright, I'm going out there; I'll be ticked off if it melts before I can take any pics. Wish me luck that I don't land on my face since I had to take a bunch of meds :blink:


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> It's snowing! Big, fat flakes slowly drifting down. All the tree limbs are highlighted with a light blanket of snow.........beautiful........ :happy:
> 
> I should go take pics, but I feel like I've been run over by a truck....
> 
> Oh, and the wild birds are NOT pleased to wake up to the snow! lol There was some major cranky chirping going on
> 
> Alright, I'm going out there; I'll be ticked off if it melts before I can take any pics. Wish me luck that I don't land on my face since I had to take a bunch of meds :blink:



I am wishing you luck my sweet, now go take some piccies!! I am so jealous, I want some snow


----------



## Aust99

It's Friday tomorrow and I have a few things on this weekend.... TGIF! Wooo... one more day of work to go!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> I am wishing you luck my sweet, now go take some piccies!! I am so jealous, I want some snow



I did it! Later I'll see how they turned out. I ate some snow too


----------



## Aust99

Not yellow I hope!!! ha ha


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Aust99 said:


> Not yellow I hope!!! ha ha



Ha! Never!


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I did it! Later I'll see how they turned out. I ate some snow too



Woo hoo, can't wait to see! 
Did it taste good?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo, can't wait to see!
> Did it taste good?



Yes! Very fresh and sweet tasting. 

It's still snowing!!! As of noon, we accummulated 4 inches, and it hasn't stopped. Every so often a big plop of snow falls of a branch.

I wish my wee birdie was here with me .


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yes! Very fresh and sweet tasting.
> 
> It's still snowing!!! As of noon, we accummulated 4 inches, and it hasn't stopped. Every so often a big plop of snow falls of a branch.
> 
> I wish my wee birdie was here with me .



It sounds heavenly Devi!
I love how pretty everything is in the snow, all soft and quiet :happy:


----------



## Mathias

I have a 6 day weekend and I got to talk to my baby cousin over the phone yesterday. I couldn't understand most of what she was saying but she was happy to hear from me.


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> I have a 6 day weekend and I got to talk to my baby cousin over the phone yesterday. I couldn't understand most of what she was saying but she was happy to hear from me.



A 6 day weekend??
That's like a vacation!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> It sounds heavenly Devi!
> I love how pretty everything is in the snow, all soft and quiet :happy:



We're now at 9". I got some good pics. I'll be out tomorrow morning to take some new ones.

P.S. Still eating snow


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> We're now at 9". I got some good pics. I'll be out tomorrow morning to take some new ones.
> 
> P.S. Still eating snow



Ooh I am super super jealous now. We just hit 91 F, and I got a sunburn from pegging out my washing....I am praying very hard for some of that 9"!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Ooh I am super super jealous now. We just hit 91 F, and I got a sunburn from pegging out my washing....I am praying very hard for some of that 9"!



If we get another 1/2" we'll break the record!


----------



## Smiles21400

Hi, Dimensions Family, I am So Happy that I have a man that LOVES me whole heartedly(He adores his SSBBW Queen- every 445 pounds and 83 inches of Belly, Hips & Booty and He admires my intellect,we talk&laugh like we've known each other Forever). You all know him as "GangstaDawg", He Brings a Smile to my Face & JOY in Every Moment We are Together. I LOVE YOU Baby- Always-XoXoXo Gina


----------



## littlefairywren

Smiles21400 said:


> Hi, Dimensions Family, I am So Happy that I have a man that LOVES me whole heartedly(He adores his SSBBW Queen- every 445 pounds and 83 inches of Belly, Hips & Booty and He admires my intellect,we talk&laugh like we've known each other Forever). You all know him as "GangstaDawg", He Brings a Smile to my Face & JOY in Every Moment We are Together. I LOVE YOU Baby- Always-XoXoXo Gina



Hiya Smiles21400......beautiful post


----------



## Smiles21400

Thanks, LittleFairyWren
I'm just speaking from the Heart. I'm Just Head over Heels in Love with My Man(GangstaDawg):smitten:


----------



## gangstadawg

Smiles21400 said:


> Thanks, LittleFairyWren
> I'm just speaking from the Heart. I'm Just Head over Heels in Love with My Man(GangstaDawg):smitten:



aww thank you baby


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Smiles21400 said:


> Hi, Dimensions Family, I am So Happy that I have a man that LOVES me whole heartedly(He adores his SSBBW Queen- every 445 pounds and 83 inches of Belly, Hips & Booty and He admires my intellect,we talk&laugh like we've known each other Forever). You all know him as "GangstaDawg", He Brings a Smile to my Face & JOY in Every Moment We are Together. I LOVE YOU Baby- Always-XoXoXo Gina





gangstadawg said:


> aww thank you baby



Now that is just wonderfully sweet!

Welcome to Dims Gina! We will never be able to make you smile that way Gangsta does; but we promise you will find some good times and some good folks here!


----------



## succubus_dxb

This man is making me happy 

Lovely new fella in my life, he really does adore me and makes me feel all sexy and beautiful. Also, I think he kinda looks like Ewan McGregor :wubu: 

View attachment GetAttachment.aspx.jpeg


----------



## littlefairywren

succubus_dxb said:


> This man is making me happy
> 
> Lovely new fella in my life, he really does adore me and makes me feel all sexy and beautiful. Also, I think he kinda looks like Ewan McGregor :wubu:



Squeee!!
He does kinda look like Ewan too. Oh, I am happy for you Bobbi :happy:


----------



## Aust99

It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!! and I've finished work... woooo.. time to relax and party!!!



Oh, and woooooooooooooooo for Bobbie!!!! He looks delish!


----------



## Proner

An editor call me today and he wants to publish my book project! I can't even see the computer's screen through my tears of joy 
Well now I have to finish to write it


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubby called and said he might actually have Monday off! So cool! I love long weekends! Oh and my purple laptop is officially shipped and i'll get it on Tuesday!! (one day sooner than expected!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Proner said:


> An editor call me today and he wants to publish my book project! I can't even see the computer's screen through my tears of joy
> Well now I have to finish to write it



Congratulations Proner, that is so cool!!


----------



## Linda

Proner said:


> An editor call me today and he wants to publish my book project! I can't even see the computer's screen through my tears of joy
> Well now I have to finish to write it




Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## Risible

Smiles21400 said:


> Hi, Dimensions Family, I am So Happy that I have a man that LOVES me whole heartedly(He adores his SSBBW Queen- every 445 pounds and 83 inches of Belly, Hips & Booty and He admires my intellect,we talk&laugh like we've known each other Forever). You all know him as "GangstaDawg", He Brings a Smile to my Face & JOY in Every Moment We are Together. I LOVE YOU Baby- Always-XoXoXo Gina



Hi Smiles, love your profile pic of you and your man.


----------



## gangstadawg

OneWickedAngel said:


> Now that is just wonderfully sweet!
> 
> Welcome to Dims Gina! We will never be able to make you smile that way Gangsta does; but we promise you will find some good times and some good folks here!



she does more than make me smile. thats why i love her.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> An editor call me today and he wants to publish my book project! I can't even see the computer's screen through my tears of joy
> Well now I have to finish to write it



OMG! Congrats, congrats, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Smiles21400

Risible said:


> Hi Smiles, love your profile pic of you and your man.



Thanks,Risible. I do think we look cute together(Happiness Makes Us look Great)


----------



## littlefairywren

gangstadawg said:


> she does more than make me smile. thats why i love her.





Smiles21400 said:


> Thanks,Risible. I do think we look cute together(Happiness Makes Us look Great)



You two are just adorable! I love it when couples hold hands in the threads :wubu:


----------



## Proner

littlefairywren said:


> Congratulations Proner, that is so cool!!





Linda said:


> Very cool. Congrats!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> OMG! Congrats, congrats, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:



Thanks everyone! 
It will be the story of a teacher who is very close to quit his job because of the HUGE mess the children do during his classes and one day he discover an old blackboard and he will realize that all he will write in this blackboard become reality.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> An editor call me today and he wants to publish my book project! I can't even see the computer's screen through my tears of joy
> Well now I have to finish to write it



Congrats Proner, that is awesome! Now you can bring the second half of your sig to life! :bow:


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


> Congrats Proner, that is awesome! Now you can bring the second half of our sig to life! :bow:



Thanks!
Yes that was a complete surprise as I don't expect it at all! Now time to work hard


----------



## AuntHen

Going out for dinner and drinks with a new friend tonight!! Yay! I haven't been "out in the night on the town" for awhile... I think I might even put on make-up


----------



## Sydney Vicious

I got to spend Valentine's Day with an incredibly sweet sexy young man who I am lucky enough to call my own. Also, we get to celebrate two entire years together, and I could not be happier!


----------



## Jon Blaze

It was my first Valentine's with a girlfriend. Both having one and spending time with her. It was grand...:wubu: and I am very much appreciative of all of my friends and family being supportive at this time. A lot of them know my romantic past hasn't been the best in the world, and it's very encouraging to see all the talk. I'm probably not going to forget the last few days for awhile. :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Jon Blaze said:


> It was my first Valentine's with a girlfriend. Both having one and spending time with her. It was grand...:wubu: and I am very much appreciative of all of my friends and family being supportive at this time. A lot of them know my romantic past hasn't been the best in the world, and it's very encouraging to see all the talk. I'm probably not going to forget the last few days for awhile. :wubu:



If I weren't so damn happy for you Blaze, I would pretend to be just a little jealous! :happy:


----------



## Linda

I am going to be happy that February is half over. Which mean the end of May is sooooo much closer.


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> I am going to be happy that February is half over. Which mean the end of May is sooooo much closer.



What is at the end of May? Or is it obvious, and I am have a blonde moment?


----------



## succubus_dxb

littlefairywren said:


> What is at the end of May? Or is it obvious, and I am have a blonde moment?



My birthday's on the 31st of May, of course 


I'm happy because my new lad and I are going on a ROAD TRIPPPPPPPP tomorow


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Jon Blaze said:


> It was my first Valentine's with a girlfriend. Both having one and spending time with her. It was grand...:wubu: and I am very much appreciative of all of my friends and family being supportive at this time. A lot of them know my romantic past hasn't been the best in the world, and it's very encouraging to see all the talk. I'm probably not going to forget the last few days for awhile. :wubu:



I'm so happy for you!!!! :happy:


----------



## GTAFA

I talked to my daughter on the phone. She's at an art school in Germany, did her first big installation, almost didn't bother with the jury process because she's new there (since October). She won a prize. 

I'm very proud of her.


----------



## Weirdo890

It's President's Day, and I'm off from classes today.


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> What is at the end of May? Or is it obvious, and I am have a blonde moment?




Nah I was being elusive.  I have a strong feeling that the end of May will bring about huge changes.


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Nah I was being elusive.  I have a strong feeling that the end of May will bring about huge changes.



Oooh, I like those feelings....hopefully they will be good changes for you


----------



## Weirdo890

Linda said:


> Nah I was being elusive.  I have a strong feeling that the end of May will bring about huge changes.



I'm hoping this new year will bring big changes to my life.


----------



## HottiMegan

i have many happies today. (is happies a word?  ) 
I got my brand new 17" purple laptop today, a day early!
My boys are finally feeling better after being really sick all weekend. Alex spiked a fever of 104.6 with a dose of Advil in him. Now we only have the aftermath of the illness. 
I just hope i can get this new computer up and functioning for work by tonight.


----------



## gow

Im HAPPY about going to WORK tomorrow!


----------



## AuntHen

got a promotion and raise at work!!


----------



## Jon Blaze

fat9276 said:


> got a promotion and raise at work!!



Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> got a promotion and raise at work!!



Woo hoo, celebrations are in order!
Congratulations hon


----------



## Fattitude1

Please allow me to add my congrats!

I am happy~
God is great, God is good
I got a Lionel train set from 1941 up and running
Pitchers and catchers report for Yankees spring training in ONE DAY!


----------



## Aust99

I am home from the parent info night... went well.. should be a good year!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> I am home from the parent info night... went well.. should be a good year!



Hope it all went well, darling.
You must have been tired after such a long day?

:kiss2:


----------



## AuntHen

Jon Blaze said:


> Sweet! Congrats!





littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo, celebrations are in order!
> Congratulations hon





Fattitude1 said:


> Please allow me to add my congrats!
> 
> I am happy~
> God is great, God is good
> I got a Lionel train set from 1941 up and running
> Pitchers and catchers report for Yankees spring training in ONE DAY!




Thanks so much all  

and LFW (K)... Hello! I haven't talked to you in forever!! Hope you are well. Luv u girl:wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> Thanks so much all
> 
> and LFW (K)... Hello! I haven't talked to you in forever!! Hope you are well. Luv u girl:wubu:



Hello to you too B, my dear heart. Soft ((((huggles)))) :wubu:


----------



## Aust99

Oldtimer76 said:


> Hope it all went well, darling.
> You must have been tired after such a long day?
> 
> :kiss2:



Thanks.. it went well... I hate talking in front of that parents though... lol. Give me 400 kiddies in an assembly over 20 parents in front of me. They just stare at you.. waiting for me to talk.. lucky I can talk for hours though.. they probably wanted me to shut up and let them ask questions but time ran out... ha ha.


I'm happy today because it is Friday tomorrow and I have a fully packed weekend ahead. :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> Thanks.. it went well... I hate talking in front of that parents though... lol. Give me 400 kiddies in an assembly over 20 parents in front of me. They just stare at you.. waiting for me to talk.. lucky I can talk for hours though.. they probably wanted me to shut up and let them ask questions but time ran out... ha ha.
> 
> 
> I'm happy today because it is Friday tomorrow and I have a fully packed weekend ahead. :happy::happy::happy:





What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## luscious_lulu

I'm excited about the fat girl party in Toronto on the 27th! I get to celebrate with my girrrrls! (Hopefully some cute boys too!)


----------



## Tracy

I'm happy today because there is no snow flying in the great state of TN and the SUN is shining!!


----------



## steely

Sade makes me blissfully happy. The new album is remarkable, I have missed her beautiful prescence.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

steely said:


> Sade makes me blissfully happy. The new album is remarkable, I have missed her beautiful prescence.



I agree, I've had it on repeat most of the week.


----------



## isamarie69

Brilliant healthy happy children, mostly my own. And fat fluffy cuddly kitties again mostly my own the Shermanator!!!! hes the stuff.


----------



## Linda

I am sooooooooo glad it's Friday. I had the worst week at work this week.


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm happy because I had a wonderful time with my family going out today. We had a fabulous lunch, then we went shopping (I stayed at the bookstore), and then we went out to get gelatos, and they were delicious. What a great day. :happy:


----------



## Shala

I am happy because my Sweetpea is in the kitchen at this moment making cinnamon rolls for me! Yay!


----------



## GTAFA

It may sound a bit twisted that i am posting this here, and NOT putting it in the "things i am SAD about" thread.

My father in law passed away tonight. He's had Alzheimers for quite awhile, was living in a home. He last recognized me maybe 2 weeks ago, and has been in the long steady decline characteristic of the disease (he's been in the home for 4 or 5 years). His passing is a blessing, not just because he's now reunited with his wife --who died in April-- but also because he's been a shadow of his former self. That wasn't really him anymore. He didn't appear to suffer, and died quickly as far as I can tell: he was on a respirator since dinnertime, and simply stopped breathing, even with his mechanical assist. He just faded away quietly.

And I am happy for my mother in law, who --i suspect- was waiting for her husband to pass over.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

GTAFA said:


> It may sound a bit twisted that i am posting this here, and NOT putting it in the "things i am SAD about" thread.
> 
> My father in law passed away tonight. He's had Alzheimers for quite awhile, was living in a home. He last recognized me maybe 2 weeks ago, and has been in the long steady decline characteristic of the disease (he's been in the home for 4 or 5 years). His passing is a blessing, not just because he's now reunited with his wife --who died in April-- but also because he's been a shadow of his former self. That wasn't really him anymore. He didn't appear to suffer, and died quickly as far as I can tell: he was on a respirator since dinnertime, and simply stopped breathing, even with his mechanical assist. He just faded away quietly.
> 
> And I am happy for my mother in law, who --i suspect- was waiting for her husband to pass over.



I don't think it at all twisted that you posted that here. I'll bet you're right too, your mother in law has probably already welcomed him.


----------



## Jon Blaze

-Work went rather smooth today.

-Yesterday I got to see my girlfriend again. We had a fun time. Wii Sports Resort = Good for couples.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

This.....made me chortle


----------



## Proner

I'm happy because yesterday I could come back to soccer's training! That was so good to be on the field again


----------



## Crystal

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This.....made me chortle



After a very long Monday, GEF, you just brightened my day.  Hehe


----------



## Tracii

OMG that is just way too funny a pic LMAO.
I am happy because my boo will be back in the country tomorrow!!!!!!!!:happy:


----------



## swamptoad

I'm happy that I will be very soon now seeing my sister in North Carolina. Not much longer.


----------



## MattB

Started a new job, and it's absolutely amazing!

I had a contract dispute with my old company, and actually quit without having anything else lined up. It was a tremendously risky move that I never thought I would do, but the day after I quit I got a job offer out of the blue with a larger company I always wanted to work for!

I either have angels looking out for me, or a horseshoe up my butt. Needless to say I'm extremely thankful to either one right now! :bow:


----------



## Aust99

MattB said:


> Started a new job, and it's absolutely amazing!
> 
> I had a contract dispute with my old company, and actually quit without having anything else lined up. It was a tremendously risky move that I never thought I would do, but the day after I quit I got a job offer out of the blue with a larger company I always wanted to work for!
> 
> I either have angels looking out for me, or a horseshoe up my butt. Needless to say I'm extremely thankful to either one right now! :bow:



Congrats... I'm glad things have worked out... It's always risky when your job is involved.:happy: But worth it in the end.


----------



## MattB

Aust99 said:


> Congrats... I'm glad things have worked out... It's always risky when your job is involved.:happy: But worth it in the end.



Thanks! I had my doubts of course, but it was so long since I took a risk at anything. Sometimes you just have to act and have faith that good things will come...


----------



## Crystal

I had my Public Administration (my major) internship interview today!

They will take all the interviewees and separate them into three groups after all the interviews are over: First group, the PA department will definitely find an internship for; Second group, they will try to find an internship if they come across one; Third group, thanks for playing.

Here's to hoping I'm in the first group!


----------



## Mama_Baer

Today I am happy that my daughter had a long nap. (I would have liked two but I am happy with the one that she finally had)

I am happy that I got a girly shower (long, hot and nice smelling LOL)

And even though he is sick...I am happy my hubby is home. :wubu:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

It's almost Spring Break!! 

I totally just found out yesterday that spring break is next week... it was a pleasant surprise. But also a wake up call that says I need to pay more attention to my calendar!


----------



## charlieversion2

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> It's almost Spring Break!!
> 
> I totally just found out yesterday that spring break is next week... it was a pleasant surprise.* But also a wake up call that says I need to pay more attention to my calendar!*






:bow: I'm not worthy lol


----------



## Micara

10 Days 'til New York!! 10 Days 'til New York!!

Now, if Mother Nature could tone the winter down from March 6-11, that would be Fabulous!


----------



## Fluffy51888

I was told by a stranger in Wild Wings tonight that I had the most beautiful face he'd ever seen. It was so unexpected, but so sweet. He looked sad when I told him I had a boyfriend, which didn't make me happy. But he was nice about it, so it was all good. Yay for compliments from strangers!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Micara said:


> 10 Days 'til New York!! 10 Days 'til New York!!
> 
> *Now, if Mother Nature could tone the winter down from March 6-11, that would be Fabulous!*



As the New Yorker who just trudged home five blocks from the train station, after midnight, in six inches of un-shoveled snow (not including snow drifts), I second that motion!

Why am I happy even after having to go through that? Coming home from seeing _Wicked_ on Broadway (for free). 

Got off the train in my neighborhood, went into the supermarket to do some shopping. Got a phone call asking if I was available to see it that night, I just had to get there in time. I looked at my watch returned the groceries to their shelves, got back on the train and arrived less the ten minutes before overture.

After an unexpected and wonderful treat like that, the snow didn't bother me at all because _I'm defying gravity_...


----------



## Micara

OneWickedAngel said:


> As the New Yorker who just trudged home five blocks from the train station, after midnight, in six inches of un-shoveled snow (not including snow drifts), I second that motion!
> 
> Why am I happy even after having to go through that? Coming home from seeing _Wicked_ on Broadway (for free).
> 
> Got off the train in my neighborhood, went into the supermarket to do some shopping. Got a phone call asking if I was available to see it that night, I just had to get there in time. I looked at my watch returned the groceries to their shelves, got back on the train and arrived less the ten minutes before overture.
> 
> After an unexpected and wonderful treat like that, the snow didn't bother me at all because _I'm defying gravity_...



That's awesome!! You're so lucky! I love Wicked. And to see it for free- Wow!!! 

I've got tickets to "A Behanding in Spokane" with Christopher Walken and Sam Rockwell and to a Knicks game. I can't wait!  I think I might die being in close proximity to Sam Rockwell! :smitten:


----------



## toni

Being snowed in!!! WOO HOO


----------



## Bafta1

Most of life is routine: I have like a milllion exams to mark, I have students sitting exams in a month or so, and I'm so consumed by the stress of work... but every so often I remind myself that in a few months I'll be moving to the USA. It feels like I'm starting a new chapter in my life. In the summer I'll be an Englishman in New York for 2 months... It's a one-way ticket because from there I'm moving West, to my New American Life! Sometimes I want to scream from the rooftops. I've hardly told anyone for not wanting to invite the evil eye. But I'm bursting to tell the world... I'm listening to Billy Joel's "New York State of Mind", and Alicia Keys' "Empire State", and I'm so happy wrapped up in the warmth of my hopes and daydreams... Nervous.. terrified even... but very, very, very, very happy... 

(PS. If anyone has any advice on living in America, please write me!!!!!!)


----------



## Bafta1

toni said:


> Being snowed in!!! WOO HOO



PPS. The weather kind of sucks there, right???


----------



## toni

Bafta1 said:


> PPS. The weather kind of sucks there, right???



Jan, Feb and March sucks. It is very cold and depressing. Once the warm up comes it is a very nice. Lots of things to do.


----------



## Linda

88 days plus a little bit before vacation begins.


----------



## Micara

Linda said:


> 88 days plus a little bit before vacation begins.



I am happy to discover that I could create a Glee channel on Slacker radio. (But dismayed that it included Miley Cyrus and the Jonas Brothers!)


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Just had so much fun in the snow with my son. Snow is so much more fun when you have a kid, watching his face light up while he was throwing snowballs and rolling around in it was wonderful. :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Crystal

I applied to the "Tennessee Apprenticeship Program" at the University of Tennessee. Basically, they take students and pair them up with an alumnus in his/her major/field and you shadow that alumnus for a day.

They only choose a small number of students and I made it! I will be shadowing the Executive Director of the Office of Annual Giving. Basically, any time that money is donated to UT, big or small, for sports or academics, it goes through his office. It's a great opportunity and I'm very excited!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm starting to feel a little glad that my oldest daughter has decided to become a teacher


----------



## Gingembre

I am happy that I managed to have a lengthy lie in this morning but have still had a super-productive day. Am now going to get in bed with my knitting and a glass of red wine and catch up on Lost for a while. :happy:


----------



## Micara

Gingembre said:


> I am happy that I managed to have a lengthy lie in this morning but have still had a super-productive day. Am now going to get in bed with my knitting and a glass of red wine and catch up on Lost for a while. :happy:



I'm loving Lost this year!

I'm happy that I got to see my brother today! He was in a bad accident on his birthday last August, and has slowly regained his ability to walk. I am very happy that I got to see him and that he is almost fully recovered!


----------



## Aust99

I'm happy I went to look at 7 different houses today.... good to see what my budget will afford me... and It was fun being in other peoples houses, having a look around.... lol


----------



## Gingembre

Aust99 said:


> I'm happy I went to look at 7 different houses today.... good to see what my budget will afford me... and It was fun being in other peoples houses, having a look around.... lol



OOoh yes, i love looking around other people's houses!


----------



## Blackjack

Just made pancakes from scratch, and they're actually pretty good. Still have issues with the flipping, but they still came out way better than I thought.


----------



## CleverBomb

Despite having sat for three months of forlorn neglect, my big motorscooter started right up yesterday afternoon (finally, it wasn't too cold out to ride!) 
It does clean up nicely... 
I grinned like a goon all the way to the Indian restaurant where I had a self-congratulatory supper. 

-Rusty
650cc Suzuki Burgman 
150cc Vespa (Occasionally visited on it's permanent Vegas Vacation).


----------



## Proner

I'm so happy my mother is safe, we had strong winds yesterday and my Mom's house is around lots of trees hopefully just one fell and not on the house.

I'm also happy because French rugby team won in the Millenium stadium even if it was hard as Wales team came back during second half!

And last one, yesterday I played my first soccer's match since my injury and even if the weather was horrible we won and we are now leader of the championship


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Just had the most fun day. My cousin (5 yrs old) came over for the day (she's my Princess, I spoil her and love her to pieces!). We had grape BlowPops and played Legos with my son and my nephew. Then we all went in the backyard and played in the snow for a couple of hours, we built a snowman and had a great time.


----------



## Surlysomething

Canada won the Gold in men's hockey. :bow:


----------



## Shala

I'm happy to have the sweetest husband on the planet. I'm happy to have him massage my legs while I post here.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Shala said:


> I'm happy to have the sweetest husband on the planet. I'm happy to have him massage my legs while I post here.



I'm SO envious!!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

I am as happy as can be that it has stopped snowing and that we have power back!! Yea! Woo Hoo! (A couple of days ago we had 3 1/2 feet. I would say we got at least 4 feet.)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> I'm so happy my mother is safe, we had strong winds yesterday and my Mom's house is around lots of trees hopefully just one fell and not on the house.
> 
> I'm also happy because French rugby team won in the Millenium stadium even if it was hard as Wales team came back during second half!
> 
> And last one, yesterday I played my first soccer's match since my injury and even if the weather was horrible we won and we are now leader of the championship



Congrats on the win! .

I was wondering about how you and your family were doing because of all the flooding and storms.


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm happy because in 7 months a good friend of mine is coming to Seattle, and we plan to have a good time. You know who you are friend.


----------



## Shosh

Yesterday was the first day of Autumn. No more horrific hot weather! Yay!


----------



## CleverBomb

Shosh said:


> Yesterday was the first day of Autumn. No more horrific hot weather! Yay!


Yesterday was the last day of winter. No more horrific cold weather! Yay! 

-Rusty
(Acutally, it's supposed to rain/chance of snow in the next couple of days. But it's still warm enough for me to get out on the scoot in the afternoons, which is good enough for now!)


----------



## Shosh

CleverBomb said:


> Yesterday was the last day of winter. No more horrific cold weather! Yay!
> 
> -Rusty
> (Acutally, it's supposed to rain/chance of snow in the next couple of days. But it's still warm enough for me to get out on the scoot in the afternoons, which is good enough for now!)



Bring on the cold weather for me Rusty!


----------



## CleverBomb

Shosh said:


> Bring on the cold weather for me Rusty!


Tell ya what -- let's trade!

(We will, anyhow...  )

-Rusty


----------



## Aust99

Shosh said:


> Yesterday was the first day of Autumn. No more horrific hot weather! Yay!



Unfortunately there are no guarantees Shosh... lol.. Near the end of a heatwave over here I hope... crazy summer.


----------



## Gingembre

I am happy that today was sunny. In my lunchbreak I went for a walk by the canal and fed the ducks....I hope the doom and gloom of the last few weeks is over and we have more sunshine to come.


----------



## Tanuki

Generally feeling happy about a lot of things at the moment, mainly happy because I'm finally able to open my eyes and let myself see and feel things form a different, truer perspective... sorry cryptic I know but... a huge deal at the moment!


----------



## Crystal

In January, I applied to my university's Economics/Public Administration department's internship program. It's very esteemed and selective. If chosen, the department will find you a paid internship in your field among it's contacts. 

I just received an email stating this: 

_"Crystal, 

Dr. Murray and I welcomed the opportunity to speak with you last week regarding the Economics Department Internship Program, and your interests. 

This sends the official notice, and my congratulations, that you have been selected for the 2010 Economics Department Internship program. "_


AHHHHHHHHHHHH! I can't believe I got in!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I took my girls to Pizza Hut on Sunday. The salad bar was almost rank- definitely not having the bowls cleaned out/washed on a schedule, someone just tossing fresh veggies on top of the rotting ones on the bottom, etc.

As I checked out and was asked if everything was okay, I explained that I used to be a pizza hut employee and KNEW that the salad bar was not being kept up like it should. That waitress obviously didn't realize that keeping the salad bar up to par was part of her getting good tips. 
I was surprised when the guy gave me 25% off my ticket 
I also heard him getting onto somebody about that salad bar as I was leaving


----------



## Linda

Crystal said:


> In January, I applied to my university's Economics/Public Administration department's internship program. It's very esteemed and selective. If chosen, the department will find you a paid internship in your field among it's contacts.
> 
> I just received an email stating this:
> 
> _"Crystal,
> 
> Dr. Murray and I welcomed the opportunity to speak with you last week regarding the Economics Department Internship Program, and your interests.
> 
> This sends the official notice, and my congratulations, that you have been selected for the 2010 Economics Department Internship program. "_
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHH! I can't believe I got in!




:bow: Congratulations :bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Crystal said:


> In January, I applied to my university's Economics/Public Administration department's internship program. It's very esteemed and selective. If chosen, the department will find you a paid internship in your field among it's contacts.
> 
> I just received an email stating this:
> 
> _"Crystal,
> 
> Dr. Murray and I welcomed the opportunity to speak with you last week regarding the Economics Department Internship Program, and your interests.
> 
> This sends the official notice, and my congratulations, that you have been selected for the 2010 Economics Department Internship program. "_
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHH! I can't believe I got in!



CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## nettie

Crystal said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHH! I can't believe I got in!




Congratulations!


----------



## littlefairywren

Crystal said:


> In January, I applied to my university's Economics/Public Administration department's internship program. It's very esteemed and selective. If chosen, the department will find you a paid internship in your field among it's contacts.
> 
> I just received an email stating this:
> 
> _"Crystal,
> 
> Dr. Murray and I welcomed the opportunity to speak with you last week regarding the Economics Department Internship Program, and your interests.
> 
> This sends the official notice, and my congratulations, that you have been selected for the 2010 Economics Department Internship program. "_
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHH! I can't believe I got in!



Woo hoo! Excellent news Crystal, congrats :happy:


----------



## Micara

I am happy that I have such wonderful people in my life!


----------



## snuggletiger

Im happy I am not getting a 6% paycut. Gonna celebrate by drinking with Gilmorris.


----------



## Saoirse

Im happy about the interesting adventure I had today that will more than likely result in another job.

I was painting my room this morning, when mother asked if I wanted to go out to the city with her. She had to get some copies made at Staples and since my BFFFL is a manager there and I knew he was working today, I went along. Went to Staples, chatted with my BFFFL, dropped off the pictures and went over to Fashion Bug which is a few stores down. We perused, tried things on, picked out a few items and went up to the counter to pay. They had a Now Hiring sign out with some applications. I was looking at them as the saleswoman rang up my mom' stuff and asked her if she would like to apply for a FB card...

Mom: No thanks, I dont need another card. Thank god Old Navy's gone! My ON card bill is high enough!
Me: Thank god Old Navy's GONE?! That was my job!!! (I worked there for a few months before the store was shut down in Jan.)
Saleswoman: You worked for Old Navy, huh? Looking for a job now? Fill out an app! We're looking to hire someone right away!

I took an app, thanked the woman and we left. As we're walking to the car...

Mom: They must really be desperate for help...
Me: What?
Mom: Look at what your wearing!! If she looked at _that_ and still wanted to hire you... desperate.

I look at my clothes... ill-fitting pants, dirty sneakers, ripped up t-shirt, old dirty jacket with month old ice cream stains... I fully admit to being a slob and normally I dont really care what I look like when running to the store... but I felt like a d-bag today. :doh:

Im gonna fill out the app, put on some clean clothes and drop it off tomorrow.


----------



## odd-socks

I'm happy I've got a meeting about a volunteer job which I can actually do finally! Bring on next week!

Also insanely happy about geting to know some of my friends really well lately. Nothing like amazing late night conversations with a cloe friend to put you in a good mood!


----------



## Crystal

Linda said:


> :bow: Congratulations :bow:





MizzSnakeBite said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bow: :bow: :bow:





nettie said:


> Congratulations!





littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo! Excellent news Crystal, congrats :happy:



Thanks everyone for the Congrats. I sent the Director of the Econ/Public Administration department at UT my resume, so now they will forward that to all their contacts with a letter of recommendation. I hope they find me one soon so I can begin planning my summer!

...so THIS is what it feels like to grow up.


----------



## Micara

Micara said:


> I am happy that I have such wonderful people in my life!



I am shaking my head and laughing at what I wrote yesterday. Today, I am thankful that I can get the heck away from these wonderful people for a week starting tomorrow.


----------



## Rowan

I got a phone interview with Nationwide Insurance day before yesterday which qualified me for the next couple steps...and then yesterday I got a call asking me to come in for an interview with Gainesville Regional Utilities, which is a job i REALLY want because I know i can do it (it's basically exactly what i was doing at my last job i was laid off from and I am VERY good at what i do) and the starting pay is $15.99 which is definitely an increase in pay as i was only making $12.19 at the last place.

Anyhow..keep your fingers crossed for me and my interview on the 15th!


----------



## sugar and spice

Rowan said:


> I got a phone interview with Nationwide Insurance day before yesterday which qualified me for the next couple steps...and then yesterday I got a call asking me to come in for an interview with Gainesville Regional Utilities, which is a job i REALLY want because I know i can do it (it's basically exactly what i was doing at my last job i was laid off from and I am VERY good at what i do) and the starting pay is $15.99 which is definitely an increase in pay as i was only making $12.19 at the last place.
> 
> Anyhow..keep your fingers crossed for me and my interview on the 15th!



Wow that is awesome! I will definitely be keeping my fingers crossed for you, you deserve some good news for a change.


----------



## Saoirse

Visited a friend/former co-worker at his new job today. He was all smiles and a big hug. I want him badly. 

Unfortunately he's in a relationship and she's freakin awesome.

But still. I get first dibs should they split up. :eat2:


----------



## nettie

Keeping fingers crossed and sending you all kinds of positive energy and thoughts.



Rowan said:


> Anyhow..keep your fingers crossed for me and my interview on the 15th!


----------



## calauria

I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## Surlysomething

calauria said:


> I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday.




AMEN!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*that i flew to LAX tonite and am in the lap of luxury in Santa Moinca....have my own room in a beautiful suite and so excited to explore tomorrow!!!
Staying with my Best friend from bawlmer (her son is in Malibu in college) and we i am officially in vacay MODE :happy:

and meeting some west coast dimmers sunday woot *


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm happy that I worked out the issues my new friend and I have been having. :happy: So relieved.


----------



## Tau

Found a new place to live!!!!!! *dance of glee* It's this old, glorious little house with a fire place and wooden floors and walls painted strange colours and a GARDEN!!! and sunlight everywhere!!!!! Oh, the joy  I'm still afraid of jinxing it - just paid deposit - but I won't believe it till I'm actually living in it *hugs self with joy*


----------



## littlefairywren

Tau said:


> Found a new place to live!!!!!! *dance of glee* It's this old, glorious little house with a fire place and wooden floors and walls painted strange colours and a GARDEN!!! and sunlight everywhere!!!!! Oh, the joy  I'm still afraid of jinxing it - just paid deposit - but I won't believe it till I'm actually living in it *hugs self with joy*



Woo hoo, so happy for you hon! It sounds perfect


----------



## snuggletiger

happy to be auctioning


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tau said:


> Found a new place to live!!!!!! *dance of glee* It's this old, glorious little house with a fire place and wooden floors and walls painted strange colours and a GARDEN!!! and sunlight everywhere!!!!! Oh, the joy  I'm still afraid of jinxing it - just paid deposit - but I won't believe it till I'm actually living in it *hugs self with joy*



Oh congrats!!!!! I'll start packing now!


----------



## Fluffy51888

Making new friends!


----------



## BeautifulBigD

I am happy to be alive! This past November I was hospitalized for a month with bacterial pneumonia. The doctors gave me a 50-50 chance of making it. So now it's almost four months later and I am ecstatic to have made it through! I'm also happy and very thankful to have wonderful family and friends who I can always count on.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Dad Found My Yoshi plushie. [It does the .. uh. Yoshi. er. ..sound. When you squeeze it. <3 ] And I thought my mom took it during the divorce, but it was merely down in the basement! Yaaaaay! <3 [/Closet Nerniness escaping]


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that despite accidentally trying to break into the Met Museum store, being yelled at while waiting in line at the Magnolia Bakery, and knocking over a street vendor's tables, my friend Amy and I haven't been kicked out of NYC yet.

I'm also happy that I have a boyfriend.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> I'm happy that despite accidentally trying to break into the Met Museum store, being yelled at while waiting in line at the Magnolia Bakery, and knocking over a street vendor's tables, my friend Amy and I haven't been kicked out of NYC yet.
> 
> I'm also happy that I have a boyfriend.



ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aust99

Micara said:


> I'm happy that despite accidentally trying to break into the Met Museum store, being yelled at while waiting in line at the Magnolia Bakery, and knocking over a street vendor's tables, my friend Amy and I haven't been kicked out of NYC yet.
> 
> I'm also happy that I have a boyfriend.




LMFAO.... and wooo for the new love!!


----------



## toni

Playing hookie from work today and enjoying the beautiful weather.


----------



## KaliCurves

Im Happy that my love will be here in two days, and that I have started my New business in Passion Parties, and by this time next year my life will be much better!


----------



## Mathias

I'm happy because the second Iron Man trailer made my day better. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOzuBOefL8I&feature=player_embedded


----------



## joswitch

I'm happy that I finally got to see the Very Dismissive Doctor today to follow up on the arm/shoulder/neck X-rays from November, that I had done to inmvestigate left arm pains... Seems there's some wear and tear on my neck... Which is bad... But the good is I got a referral to some Musculo Skeletal bod = possible physio..  VDD was almost pleasant today! Shocker!


----------



## mossystate

I am down a few pounds.


----------



## cinnamitch

I am happy that we are having spring-ish weather. It is in the 40's. Snow is melting.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> I am down a few pounds.



Congrats!!!!


----------



## Micara

I am happy that the Knicks won!!! I forgot how much I love basketball.

I'm also extremely happy that a certain someone surprised me two times today... :wubu:


----------



## Cece Larue

I'm happy that I had the chance to swing by the M.A.C counter today. Instant cure for a Monday.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Cece Larue said:


> I'm happy that I had the chance to swing by the M.A.C counter today. Instant cure for a Monday.



Fun! 

P.S. LOVE where you live! Such a beautiful area


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I just won this!!!!!!: 

View attachment GP in Hand.JPG​




P.S. It's the size of a baseball card


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I just won this!!!!!!:
> 
> View attachment 77192​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. It's the size of a baseball card



Squeeee....pretty pussy cat!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Squeeee....pretty pussy cat!!!



Yes!! A Russian Blue . I MIGHT give it to my mom..........MIGHT. Her favorite cat, Cashmere, (now passed) was part Russian Blue. Matters how good she is.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Me and My Dad got to go out for lunch today, Just the two of us. At a sit-down restaurant, no less! [okay, yes, it was a chinese buffet place..buuuut still a sit down place! Lol.]


It was so nice.
AND he won me a prize from one of those "Claw" game machines. <3 Tee hee. 


I miss doing that, I miss having one on one time with him so much.
This was truly the highlight of my life since the last time we went out to lunch. It means -that- much to me.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> Me and My Dad got to go out for lunch today, Just the two of us. At a sit-down restaurant, no less! [okay, yes, it was a chinese buffet place..buuuut still a sit down place! Lol.]
> 
> 
> It was so nice.
> AND he won me a prize from one of those "Claw" game machines. <3 Tee hee.
> 
> 
> *I miss doing that, I miss having one on one time with him so much.
> This was truly the highlight of my life since the last time we went out to lunch. It means -that- much to me*.



You should tell him that.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I want to tell him that, but I never catch him alone. And I don't want to say it infront of my stepmom. 


See.. since they have computers in their bedroom, and they hurt all the time, they are always in their bedroom together. Once in a while, they'll come out, but it's always together. Unless my stepmom is napping, I can't get him alone.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> I want to tell him that, but I never catch him alone. And I don't want to say it infront of my stepmom.
> 
> 
> See.. since they have computers in their bedroom, and they hurt all the time, they are always in their bedroom together. Once in a while, they'll come out, but it's always together. Unless my stepmom is napping, I can't get him alone.



Write him a card . Just slip it to him as he's walking by or slide it under the bedroom door (put "Dad" on it of course lol).


----------



## Your Plump Princess

THAT IS A GREAT IDEA! 

 Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!! <3 You = Awesomesauce.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> THAT IS A GREAT IDEA!
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!! <3 You = Awesomesauce.



You're quite welcome


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that my friend Amy left the hotel room long enough today for me to have some hot phone convo. Tee hee. 

I'm also happy that I got to go to Mood, even if it's smaller than it looks on TV, and I only bought some needles and beads because I just wanted a Mood bag.


----------



## Mathias

I downloaded the MetalGear codec ring to my phone a few minutes ago. :happy:


----------



## Proner

I finally get through my blocking on writing action's part! I could now move forward again on my book project 
I would like write a little extract here but it's in French


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> I finally get through my blocking on writing action's part! I could now move forward again on my book project
> I would like write a little extract here but it's in French



Way to go!!! :bow:


----------



## Proner

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Way to go!!! :bow:



Thanks I still have a long way to go but it's so good to could work on it again!


----------



## Bearsy

Down 35 pounds from my last weighing(in August), I definitely thought I was going to be bigger. From 487 to 452!
Met up with a friend and out of the blue we started writing which has bumped each of us out of a VERY VERY LONG creative slump! 
We've got outlines for a stage play, a graphic novel and a documentary!
Also the same friend decided to buy me a ticket to go see Coheed and Cambria in ROCHESTER(70 miles from me) on a whim last week!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Bearsy said:


> Down 35 pounds from my last weighing(in August), I definitely thought I was going to be bigger. From 487 to 452!
> Met up with a friend and out of the blue we started writing which has bumped each of us out of a VERY VERY LONG creative slump!
> We've got outlines for a stage play, a graphic novel and a documentary!
> Also the same friend decided to buy me a ticket to go see Coheed and Cambria in ROCHESTER(70 miles from me) on a whim last week!



Congrats for all the great things that have come your way! :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> I finally get through my blocking on writing action's part! I could now move forward again on my book project
> I would like write a little extract here but it's in French


*C'mon! Give us a tiny excerpt, Proner! That's what Google Translate is for LOL!*



Bearsy said:


> Down 35 pounds from my last weighing(in August), I definitely thought I was going to be bigger. From 487 to 452!
> Met up with a friend and out of the blue we started writing which has bumped each of us out of a VERY VERY LONG creative slump!
> We've got outlines for a stage play, a graphic novel and a documentary!
> Also the same friend decided to buy me a ticket to go see Coheed and Cambria in ROCHESTER(70 miles from me) on a whim last week!


*Way to go Bearsy! Enjoy the creative ride!*


----------



## TheNowhereMan

I'm happy that I am finally bonding with my girlfriends 16 year old brother, I'm 22, after a year and a half of me dating his sister ^_^


----------



## Aust99

Just applied for my home loan... fingers and toes crossed please... What a big step for me... all adult and stuff':happy::happy:


----------



## Micara

I'm happy to be on my way home... although I do <3 NY.

I'm also happy that my next trip is to Seattle to meet a new friend.... :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> I'm happy to be on my way home... although I do <3 NY.
> 
> I'm also happy that my next trip is to Seattle to meet a new friend.... :happy:



Hmmm, Seattle....I know someone in Seattle 
Good luck!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Aust99 said:


> Just applied for my home loan... fingers and toes crossed please... What a big step for me... all adult and stuff':happy::happy:



Fingers, toes, eyes, and butt-cheeks crossed for ya!!!



Micara said:


> I'm happy to be on my way home... although I do <3 NY.
> 
> I'm also happy that my next trip is to Seattle to meet a new friend.... :happy:



So NY is still standing after your visit? 

Have yourself a nice visit


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


> *C'mon! Give us a tiny excerpt, Proner! That's what Google Translate is for LOL!*
> 
> Hahaha ok but you have to send me the translate version by Google Translate
> And where I could post the tiny extract?


----------



## Gingembre

Oh, just post it here! We'll all be *happy* to read it!


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> Oh, just post it here! We'll all be *happy* to read it!



Ok here we go 

Archibald entra dans la classe une demi-heure en avance comme a son habitude, la seule différence était la lettre de démission posée sur son bureau. Il n'en pouvait plus, ces gosses allaient le rendre complètement fou, le tableau tagué au marqueur indélébile avait été remplacé par un vieux tableau noir miteux.
Mme Siméonidis était donc aussi pingre que ce que disaient les rumeurs circulant dans la salle des professeurs et c'est en soupirant qu'il se dirigea vers le tableau.
"Et en plus il est encore tout poussiéreux! s'exclama-t-il en passant le doigt dessus.
-Qui ose poser la main sur l'Ordonnateur! tonna une voix grave.
Archibald se figea, avait il rêvé ou le tableau venait il de parler...
-C'est bien moi qui parle abruti... mais grâce a toi je suis de nouveau libre, j'ai de grands projets pour nous deux...


----------



## Gingembre

I am happy that I had only had to look up a few words in the above paragraph - it seems i have retained more knowledge of french than I thought!

Tres bien, Romain...je l'aime.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> Ok here we go
> 
> Archibald entra dans la classe une demi-heure en avance comme a son habitude, la seule différence était la lettre de démission posée sur son bureau. Il n'en pouvait plus, ces gosses allaient le rendre complètement fou, le tableau tagué au marqueur indélébile avait été remplacé par un vieux tableau noir miteux.
> Mme Siméonidis était donc aussi pingre que ce que disaient les rumeurs circulant dans la salle des professeurs et c'est en soupirant qu'il se dirigea vers le tableau.
> "Et en plus il est encore tout poussiéreux! s'exclama-t-il en passant le doigt dessus.
> -Qui ose poser la main sur l'Ordonnateur! tonna une voix grave.
> Archibald se figea, avait il rêvé ou le tableau venait il de parler...
> -C'est bien moi qui parle abruti... mais grâce a toi je suis de nouveau libre, j'ai de grands projets pour nous deux...



You're a scamp!!!


----------



## JMCGB

Aust99 said:


> Just applied for my home loan... fingers and toes crossed please... What a big step for me... all adult and stuff':happy::happy:



I will cross whatever I can so you can hear some good news on that. Check out any more houses or just waiting to see if the loan goes through first?


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm happy because I have a girlfriend.


----------



## Aust99

Weirdo890 said:


> I'm happy because I have a girlfriend.



Hmm.. my sleuthing skills are kicking in... is she posting at the top of this thread???


Congrats either way!!:happy:


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> I am happy that I had only had to look up a few words in the above paragraph - it seems i have retained more knowledge of french than I thought!
> 
> Tres bien, Romain...je l'aime.



Thanks!! I'm glad you like it and just have to look up few words that's great 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> You're a scamp!!!



Hmm the little french guy is lost what means scamp??


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Aust99 said:


> Hmm.. my sleuthing skills are kicking in... is she posting at the top of this thread???
> 
> 
> Congrats either way!!:happy:



hahahaha My thought exactly 



Proner said:


> Hmm the little french guy is lost what means scamp??



"an impish or playful young person" 
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/scamp


----------



## Jon Blaze

Crummy day was followed up with a nice nap, and before I have to work on the weekend, I'm going on a date with my girlfriend, so I'm happy.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

At 12:45am this morning, My stepmom entered my last exam to my school. I got an 88% on it, and an overall grade for that class, of 88% as well. 


Overall for the whole thing, I finished with a High B. It kinda irritated me, but it's better than what I used to get in actual highschool.

So now, as soon as they finish paying it off [only $233 to go! Started out owing $1533! ] I will recieve my ugly class ring, and my Diploma!


Mwuahahahahha! 
*I NEVER HAVE TO DO THAT HORRIBLE EFFING MATH, EVER AGAIN.* 
I AM DONE! I AM A HIGHSCHOOL GRADUATE! MWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!


----------



## mimosa

I am happy about the beautiful sunshine we have been getting. My son and I have been able to throw a Frisbee outside. Also I am happy to be working on myself and try to be the best mom and woman I can be.


----------



## Tracyarts

I'm happy to be almost finished with the big back yard makeover my husband and I started a few weeks ago. We gave it a month but will be finished a bit early. All we have to do is finish painting lattice and hang it on the patio. All the plants are planted, the two flower beds are built, birdbath and two concrete benches installed, little decorative things arranged around the patio and yard. 

I can't wait until every last bit of it is finished and we can go sit and just enjoy it.

Tracy


----------



## Mathias

It's perfect weather to stay indoors watch movies and drink hot chocolate.


----------



## Nutty

Im happy that i saved money by switching to Geico


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I won at the casino tonight!! 

View attachment 800.jpg


----------



## Micara

MzDeeZyre said:


> I won at the casino tonight!!



Holy crap! Congratulations!!!!!

The most I've ever won is $120.


----------



## Aust99

WOOOO!! Your lucky night. Well done!


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm happy because I have a loving family. I have good friends who like to have me around.

I'm happy because my girlfriend and I are talking and working through the issues that comes with having a relationship.


----------



## Rowan

So...this is a good thing I guess...shows that all my hard work so far has paid off...and hopefully I dont tank next month come finals, but I got invited to join the Phi Theta Kappa Honor Society at the college which would look really good on resumes and come graduation and it also gives me access to scholarship money and stuff. So when i get paid again I may just have to join (one time $90 membership fee).


----------



## Rowan

MzDeeZyre said:


> I won at the casino tonight!!



wow! congrats!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lol.. Does it count if I'm still happy to have graduated Highschool on thursday? XD
I mean, it's not official till they pay the rest of the fee.
But, why split my ego anymore than it is.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MzDeeZyre said:


> I won at the casino tonight!!



Holy crap! Congrats, congrats, congrats!!



Weirdo890 said:


> I'm happy because my girlfriend and I are talking and working through the issues that comes with having a relationship.



That's wonderful. 



Rowan said:


> So...this is a good thing I guess...shows that all my hard work so far has paid off...and hopefully I dont tank next month come finals, but I got invited to join the Phi Theta Kappa Honor Society at the college which would look really good on resumes and come graduation and it also gives me access to scholarship money and stuff. So when i get paid again I may just have to join (one time $90 membership fee).



Congrats! :bow:



Your Plump Princess said:


> Lol.. Does it count if I'm still happy to have graduated Highschool on thursday? XD
> I mean, it's not official till they pay the rest of the fee.



Of course it does! Many congrats to you! 

I'd consider it "official" since you did pass everything.


----------



## Weirdo890

MizzSnakeBite said:


> That's wonderful.



It is wonderful.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Weirdo890 said:


> It is wonderful.



You know..........I have this FEELING that suddenly two Dims members will drop off Dims planet at the same time........hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... I WONDER which two.


----------



## nettie

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You know..........I have this FEELING that suddenly two Dims members will drop off Dims planet at the same time........hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... I WONDER which two.



Heh. I'm new here, and I think I've sleuthed this out, too...... 

I'm happy because the University of Kansas is conference champ and has the top seed in the NCAA tournament!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

nettie said:


> Heh. I'm new here, and I think I've sleuthed this out, too......
> 
> I'm happy because the University of Kansas is conference champ and has the top seed in the NCAA tournament!



hehehehehehe! Ya know, love sorta puts a glow on posts  I don't want to know what a black-light test might reveal though!  LOL


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> hehehehehehe! Ya know, love sorta puts a glow on posts  *I don't want to know what a black-light test might reveal though!*  LOL



Hehehe.....oh, you are sooo bad! I guess that is why I luvs ya!


----------



## Gingembre

I am happy because my application to steward for Oxfam at Glastonbury and Reading festivals went through! I get to boost my CV with some volunteering experience, camp in nicer campsites whilst still letting my inner hippy out in full force AND I'll get to see Stevie Wonder headline Glastonbury. Roll on summer (and sunshine, pllleeeeease sunshine this year!)


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> I am happy because my application to steward for Oxfam at Glastonbury and Reading festivals went through! I get to boost my CV with some volunteering experience, camp in nicer campsites whilst still letting my inner hippy out in full force AND I'll get to see Stevie Wonder headline Glastonbury. Roll on summer (and sunshine, pllleeeeease sunshine this year!)



Nice! I will cross my fingers and my toes for you to have sunshine at your festival 

Sun is back here, it's so good to have training with sun and not rain as usual 
And being the new captain of the team makes me soo proud!


----------



## Mathias

I did really well on my video productions project this morning. :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

Mathias said:


> I did really well on my video productions project this morning. :happy:



Congratulations.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

I took a simple walk with my daughter and sister


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that I made it through my first day back at work after being on vacation, even with screwy system issues that made me want to hurl my CPU out of the window. 

I'm also happy that I helped a little old lady with her bill. I love old people!! If I could give them the paper free, I would.


----------



## AuntHen

Daylight Savings!! Can walk after work again!! 

Just went on a good, hard, long, uphill walk... took my frustrations and stresses out on the pavement... ahhhhhhh the fresh air... 

just me and my mp3! :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

We have been teaching Alex baby signs since he STILL isn't talking yet. So i have been telling him that i love him and signing it too. So now he is trying his hardest to say he loves me back and he can only do the "L" part  it warms my heart that he's trying to say it though. I know he means it too since he loves to run into my arms for big hugs.


----------



## Proner

I will have a job interview on thursday for a librarian job in a children library! I really hope all will goes well, I'm pretty excited


----------



## HottiMegan

ooh good luck! Sounds like a fun job


----------



## Micara

Proner said:


> I will have a job interview on thursday for a librarian job in a children library! I really hope all will goes well, I'm pretty excited



I think that would be my dream job! Good luck!!!


----------



## Proner

HottiMegan said:


> ooh good luck! Sounds like a fun job





Micara said:


> I think that would be my dream job! Good luck!!!



Thanks that would be awesome to get this job


----------



## Dibaby35

I'm happy today that I get free lunch until the end of the month because my work rocks! I hope they don't mind I grabbed two desserts..bad me.

mm corn beef


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm happy because I only have one more final exam before I can relax for my spring break. Also, I'm talking with my beloved, which always puts me in a good mood.


----------



## Micara

I am happy, happy, happy because (this doesn't happen that often!) I love my life right now!!! 

I'm happy that there was an invention called a camera phone. 

I'm happy that I had an awesome lunch date with my girlfriends, even though I opted for the fig & brie sandwich over my traditional corned beef and cabbage... and it was delicious! 

I'm happy with the people that I have in my life, and how wonderful they are. And I'm mostly happy that I found Dims and all you fabulous people on here. :happy:


----------



## Micara

Ok, now I'm uber-happy because I just scored free tix to the last home game of the season for Jr. Blues Hockey this weekend!!! SO EXCITED!!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Micara said:


> I'm happy that there was an invention called a camera phone.



Whatcha been doing with that camera phone? 





> I'm happy with the people that I have in my life, and how wonderful they are. And I'm mostly happy that I found Dims and all you fabulous people on here. :happy:



We're happy to have you too!


----------



## Cece Larue

My cousin called earlier to tell me that she and her husband are expecting their first child. I am SO stoked!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Today I am happy happy joy joy because the weather was absolutely DIVINE! I was finally feeling better after a week and a half of strep throat so I went out with my son, he rode his skateboard, we had ice cream and then we went shoe shopping. Now I'm about to cook my new favorite dinner (boneless pork chops). If I get a sweet tooth later, I have 3 brand spankin' new packages of Premium M&M's* that my sister picked up for me while I was sick. 
_*If you haven't tried Premium M&M's, you must!_


----------



## Proner

I'm happy that my job interview goes pretty well, they have other people to see but I have a very good feeling, yay!


----------



## Micara

Proner said:


> I'm happy that my job interview goes pretty well, they have other people to see but I have a very good feeling, yay!



Yay! I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Proner

Yay French rugby team won against England (sorry English but it was short, Wilkinson scared me when he enter in the game) and won the 6 Nations Tournament with 6 wins :bow:


----------



## Tracyarts

I got to spend the afternoon with a really special friend and we had a great time together.

Tracy


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

HottiMegan said:


> We have been teaching Alex baby signs since he STILL isn't talking yet. So i have been telling him that i love him and signing it too. So now he is trying his hardest to say he loves me back and he can only do the "L" part  it warms my heart that he's trying to say it though. I know he means it too since he loves to run into my arms for big hugs.



How sweet! :happy:



Weirdo890 said:


> I'm happy because I only have one more final exam before I can relax for my spring break. *Also, I'm talking with my beloved, which always puts me in a good mood.*



Oh I bet it does....... 



Micara said:


> I am happy, happy, happy because (this doesn't happen that often!) I love my life right now!!!
> 
> I'm happy that there was an invention called a camera phone.
> 
> I'm happy that I had an awesome lunch date with my girlfriends, even though I opted for the fig & brie sandwich over my traditional corned beef and cabbage... and it was delicious!
> 
> I'm happy with the people that I have in my life, and how wonderful they are. And I'm mostly happy that I found Dims and all you fabulous people on here. :happy:



How wonderful! 

I'm certain you.............two.....hehehe..are giving that camera phone a good workout.  And for some silly reason, I've noticed a trend.......Weirdo posts a "I'm ecstatic post," then you post an "I'm ecstatic post" right after him........ Hmmmmm.....mysteries, mysteries 



Cece Larue said:


> My cousin called earlier to tell me that she and her husband are expecting their first child. I am SO stoked!



Congrats! It's baby season all around!



DitzyBrunette said:


> Today I am happy happy joy joy because the weather was absolutely DIVINE! I was finally feeling better after a week and a half of strep throat so I went out with my son, he rode his skateboard, we had ice cream and then we went shoe shopping. Now I'm about to cook my new favorite dinner (boneless pork chops). If I get a sweet tooth later, I have 3 brand spankin' new packages of Premium M&M's* that my sister picked up for me while I was sick.
> _*If you haven't tried Premium M&M's, you must!_



Good to hear you're feeling better! 



Proner said:


> I'm happy that my job interview goes pretty well, they have other people to see but I have a very good feeling, yay!



I know you'll get the job! They would be morons not to hire you!


----------



## Proner

Micara said:


> Yay! I've got my fingers crossed for you!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> I know you'll get the job! They would be morons not to hire you!



Thanks! I will have the answer tomorrow I have my fingers and toes cross for it


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> Thanks! I will have the answer tomorrow I have my fingers and toes cross for it



Oh good! Cross your eyes too!


----------



## JMCGB

That it's the first day of Spring. 73 degrees and sunny.


----------



## Weirdo890

JMCGB said:


> That it's the first day of Spring. 73 degrees and sunny.



Awesome!  I wish it was like that here today. I think we're only getting the upper fifties.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

JMCGB said:


> That it's the first day of Spring. 73 degrees and sunny.



I think somehow our states magically shifted or something! First day of Spring and it's snowing (in Texas).


----------



## Proner

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Oh good! Cross your eyes too!



Hahaha I can't it's my "Oh my! That made three months that you should bring back this book and you ask why I'm angry?" stare


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> Hahaha I can't it's my "Oh my! That made three months that you should bring back this book and you ask why I'm angry?" stare



LOLLOL!


----------



## Proner

So... I get a call from children's library and... I'm IN! Yay ok I don't think I could me more happy lol. I even made the silly video of how I took my pics as I'm now in super good mood!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> So... I get a call from children's library and... I'm IN! Yay ok I don't think I could me more happy lol. I even made the silly video of how I took my pics as I'm now in super good mood!








..........​


----------



## Micara

Proner said:


> So... I get a call from children's library and... I'm IN! Yay ok I don't think I could me more happy lol. I even made the silly video of how I took my pics as I'm now in super good mood!



Congratulations!!! That's really exciting and awesome!!!!


----------



## nikola090

I have envy for who was to the NJ Bash...so not happy!


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


> ..........​





Micara said:


> Congratulations!!! That's really exciting and awesome!!!!



Thanks!! I even made a victory dance when I leave work


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> So... I get a call from children's library and... I'm IN! Yay ok I don't think I could me more happy lol. I even made the silly video of how I took my pics as I'm now in super good mood!



Oh CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew you'd get it!!

:bow:



Proner said:


> Thanks!! I even made a victory dance when I leave work



Now that's a video I'd like to see hehehehhehehehe!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm SO happy there was no big huge push of "THE BIGGEST LOSER" -OR- wii-workouts in the house today.

Ugh.

Just Ugh!


----------



## Micara

Not to be annoyingly perky (like I'm being accused of being at work today!) BUT I am happy that my Seattle trip has been moved up to July, and I will be there in exactly 120 days!!! Not that I'm counting or anything!!!       :happy: :smitten:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> Not to be annoyingly perky (like I'm being accused of being at work today!) BUT I am happy that *my Seattle trip has been moved up to July*, and I will be there in exactly 120 days!!! Not that I'm counting or anything!!!      :happy: :smitten:



ROFL!!!!!!!! Like we didn't see that coming! <snicker>


----------



## dragorat

*I'm ecstatic that after my water heater died on my about a week ago I've finally got HOT WATER again.Unc just finished putting a new 1 in for me!:bow:*


----------



## snuggletiger

Paid off the credit cards


----------



## Bearsy

Mini road trip to Rochester with some friends to see Earl Greyhound and Coheed and Cambria! Some good bud, some good booze and some great friends, who are paying my way because of my unemployment situation!


----------



## Gingembre

snuggletiger said:


> Paid off the credit cards



Congratulations! I know how hard this can be! I hope to be in your position in a few months


----------



## Gingembre

Proner said:


> So... I get a call from children's library and... I'm IN! Yay ok I don't think I could me more happy lol. I even made the silly video of how I took my pics as I'm now in super good mood!



YAAAAAAAAAAAAY! *massive hugs*
Congratulations, Romain! When do you start? :kiss2:


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAY! *massive hugs*
> Congratulations, Romain! When do you start? :kiss2:



Thanks! My contract with the university's library end in May, I will start new job in the beginning of May :happy:


----------



## Mathias

I just received the nicest email from an old friend wanting to get back in contact with me. :happy:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Proner said:


> Thanks! My contract with the university's library end in May, I will start new job in the beginning of May :happy:



Congratulations!! Sounds like an extremely fun job, good luck


----------



## StaySafeTonight

It's muh birfday!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

StaySafeTonight said:


> It's muh birfday!



:bounce:Happy Birthday!!!:bounce:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

StaySafeTonight said:


> It's muh birfday!



Happy hatchday to you!! :bounce:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Got to hang out with my friend aerial, She's so sweet. 

We got to do lunch, then went back to hers and watched constatine [well, I watched it, she took a nap. Rofl] 

Then played a few rounds of MTG and some videogames, before I had to leave. It was just a really awesome day. 

I've been gotten back into my anti-social slump since being at my moms for 3 months, and I've gotta say, I Forgot how wonderful it is to be out with my friend. [And her boyfriend after he got off work, but he's really awesome too. He started out all anti-social and quiet, until I "Charmed" him with video-game talk, lol]


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy because the apartment is clean. Nearly all the dishes are washed and even Max's room is clean! That's a feat. I can actually relax without the constant need to clean. i also like it that the rain is back. I'm not a sunshiny kind of girl


----------



## rg770Ibanez

I'm happy because I get to go see AAL and friends tomorrow


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Micara said:


> BUT I am happy that my Seattle trip has been moved up to July, and I will be there in exactly 120 days!!! Not that I'm counting or anything!!!



Congrats, I know you guys are super happy about it 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> ROFL!!!!!!!! Like we didn't see that coming! <snicker>



Right? Haha.


----------



## russianrobot

Blueberry Muffins


----------



## Mathias

Browsing at the mall for the afternoon.


----------



## russianrobot

I forgot the NCAA Tournament


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I'm beyond happy because my Butler Bulldogs successfully beat Syracuse to take a spot in the Elite Eight!!!!!!!!! They're on the road back to our hometown Indianapolis


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

My sister cooked dinner for me...yummy and my daughter fell asleep without a problem...YAY


----------



## HottiMegan

Alex gave me his first kisses today. It's just so warm and sweet. I love his kisses.


----------



## _overture

I am very happy because I just managed to finish a ten minute piece for large ensemble. the culmination of 26 hours of solid writing! actually so relieved.


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm happy because my girlfriend and I worked through some issues in our relationship, which hopefully will make our bond deeper and stronger than before. :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Weirdo890 said:


> I'm happy because my girlfriend and I worked through some issues in our relationship, which hopefully will make our bond deeper and stronger than before. :wubu:



Way to go!


----------



## pdgujer148

I am happy that my mother is on the mend after a serious health scare earlier this week.

I am happy that I am a few days away from completing a year-long project at work, and that because I am on time and on budget will receive some extra $$$s in incentive pay.

I am happy that I have a cheesy horror movie downloading on itunes and have a cold pint of beer waiting in the fridge.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

pdgujer148 said:


> I am happy that I have a cheesy horror movie downloading on itunes and have a cold pint of beer waiting in the fridge.



Which movie??


----------



## pdgujer148

DitzyBrunette said:


> Which movie??



"The Midnight Meat Train"

A Clive Barker film about subterranean cannibals starring Vinnie Jones. What could possibly go wrong?

(Actually, the reviews are pretty good and this is one of my top ten stories from Barker's "Books of Blood")


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

I'm happy because Kalifornia is on tv! haha my love for this film is *ridiculouss!*


----------



## Micara

pdgujer148 said:


> "The Midnight Meat Train"
> 
> A Clive Barker film about subterranean cannibals starring Vinnie Jones. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> (Actually, the reviews are pretty good and this is one of my top ten stories from Barker's "Books of Blood")



I love Clive Barker and Vinnie Jones. Why have I not heard of this?? I am going to get it right now!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Way to go!



I know. Micara and I feel so good about this. :happy:


----------



## Linda

I am happy that I got my computer back today. It's been at the computer hospital for the past three weeks. My boss at work will be glad too but that's another issue.  I am glad to be back here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm happy that I am starting to feel better after being sick for a couple of days with strep. Antibiotics are a wonderful thing.


----------



## Aust99

I'm happy because one of my best mates was married yesterday... it was a beautiful but long day. I'm happy that it's over and she is so blissed out!!


----------



## Mathias

It's my sister's birthday today. :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Went to the local Goodwill today and got [dun dun dun dunnn] 

*SAILOR MOON EPISODES ON VHS!!!!* [only one tape, but more than I have at hooome!]

AND
AND
AND
..WAIT FOR IT
AAAAAAAND!



....*GUMBY*!!!!!!! Episodes on VHS. <3


----------



## Inhibited

I finally got a car today, it's a used car but i haven't got my license yet so it will be great to practice in...


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> I finally got a car today, it's a used car but i haven't got my license yet so it will be great to practice in...



Woo hoo, congratulations!! What are you going to name her?


----------



## Crystal

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I'm beyond happy because my Butler Bulldogs successfully beat Syracuse to take a spot in the Elite Eight!!!!!!!!! They're on the road back to our hometown Indianapolis



And now they have a spot in the final four!

I'm just hoping my TN Vols can do the same.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Inhibited said:


> I finally got a car today, it's a used car but i haven't got my license yet so it will be great to practice in...



What kind of car?


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Crystal said:


> And now they have a spot in the final four!
> 
> I'm just hoping my TN Vols can do the same.



Wishing your team the best of luck! Would love to watch the match up between the Vols and Butler. My dad actually got me tickets to the Final Four and Championship games. So I will be making the trip home to Indy too! :bounce:


----------



## Dmitra

I'm darned delighted that my trip to South Jersey to see my favorite Aunt is less than a month away!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy that I'm going home tomorrow.


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Plump Princess said:


> Went to the local Goodwill today and got [dun dun dun dunnn]
> 
> *SAILOR MOON EPISODES ON VHS!!!!* [only one tape, but more than I have at hooome!]
> 
> AND
> AND
> AND
> ..WAIT FOR IT
> AAAAAAAND!
> 
> 
> 
> ....*GUMBY*!!!!!!! Episodes on VHS. <3



You found.... *GUMBY!!!!!*   That is so incredible. I loved that show as a kid. Gumby, Prickly, Pokey, Goo, and the Blockheads. That is awesome to the infinite power. You'll have to tell me how the shows are.


----------



## littlefairywren

I am happy because I have started to pack for a little trip up north. A 7hr train trip into the country...no mobile phones, peace and quiet. For one week, and I can't wait!


----------



## Weirdo890

littlefairywren said:


> I am happy because I have started to pack for a little trip up north. A 7hr train trip into the country...no mobile phones, peace and quiet. For one week, and I can't wait!



Have fun. I hope you enjoy the peace and quiet. Be sure to take pictures. :happy:


----------



## largenlovely

I'm happy that it's FINALLY warm enough for me to get my tan on


----------



## Weirdo890

largenlovely said:


> I'm happy that it's FINALLY warm enough for me to get my tan on



Mind if I watch Melissa?  :smitten:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Inhibited said:


> I finally got a car today, it's a used car but i haven't got my license yet so it will be great to practice in...



Congrats!!!!



littlefairywren said:


> I am happy because I have started to pack for a little trip up north. A 7hr train trip into the country...no mobile phones, peace and quiet. For one week, and I can't wait!



Him???????


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Him???????



No, but OMG do I wish it was!


----------



## spiritangel

Your trip sounds great . I am happy that positive things came out of a grey feeling day, so much so, i am still buzzing .


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> I'm happy because one of my best mates was married yesterday... it was a beautiful but long day. I'm happy that it's over and she is so blissed out!!



And I'm also happy that you had a fantastic day, hun!
I'm sure you looked awesome:kiss2:

:wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> No, but OMG do I wish it was!



POO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moniquessbbw

I am happy that Prozac and Xanax exist or I would have already lost my mind. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> Your trip sounds great . I am happy that positive things came out of a grey feeling day, so much so, i am still buzzing .



Oooh yes spiritangel, it will be! And, are you still buzzing?? 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> POO!!!!!!!!!!!



Exactly!


----------



## Tau

littlefairywren said:


> I am happy because I have started to pack for a little trip up north. A 7hr train trip into the country...no mobile phones, peace and quiet. For one week, and I can't wait!



Oooo - I envy you.

I'm happy cos I got my car back  Life without my baby sucks


----------



## Micara

I'm happy because the weather's supposed to be beautiful all week, and I'm planning to walk downtown on my lunch today with my friend Robin!


----------



## Saoirse

Im happy that celebrities reply to my tweets on Twitter. It makes the fangirl in me shriek with fangirlness. hahaha


----------



## Aust99

Two more working days til the Easter break... which means school holidays for me!!! WOOO!!! Heading away with friends for the 4 day weekend to begin my two weeks of rest and fun.


----------



## Micara

Saoirse said:


> Im happy that celebrities reply to my tweets on Twitter. It makes the fangirl in me shriek with fangirlness. hahaha



I love that too! Who replied to you??


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Saoirse said:


> Im happy that celebrities reply to my tweets on Twitter. It makes the fangirl in me shriek with fangirlness. hahaha



Me too! When Derk Cheetwood (Max, of General Hospital which is my absolute favorite show EVER since childhood) replied to one of my tweets I screencapped it and saved it and told everyone who would listen lol.


----------



## Saoirse

Micara said:


> I love that too! Who replied to you??



Steve Valentine (Crossing Jordan) and Mike Wolfe (American Pickers)

ok, more like quasi-celebs, but people I enjoy watching! I was all like OMG *fangirl moment* hahaha


----------



## Saoirse

DitzyBrunette said:


> Me too! When Derk Cheetwood (Max, of General Hospital which is my absolute favorite show EVER since childhood) replied to one of my tweets I screencapped it and saved it and told everyone who would listen lol.



hahaha I told people too! And everyone's was all like... Twitter sucks.


----------



## Micara

Saoirse said:


> Steve Valentine (Crossing Jordan) and Mike Wolfe (American Pickers)
> 
> ok, more like quasi-celebs, but people I enjoy watching! I was all like OMG *fangirl moment* hahaha



Steve Valentine?!?! :smitten:

The best that I ever got was Carol Hannah from Project Runway and Stephen Fishbach from Survivor Tocantins. So your quasi-celebs trump my reality stars.


----------



## Saoirse

Micara said:


> Steve Valentine?!?! :smitten:



Isnt Steve dreamy? Haha I love him! And my tweet was about my alarm clock waking me from a sex dream about him. He loved it! hahaha


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Saoirse said:


> And everyone's was all like... Twitter sucks.



LOL!! I agree with them, Twitter does suck, it's the most attention whore website I've ever seen. People send tweets to each other that are essentially text messages that they're letting all of their friends see. I only use it to follow celebs. Until last week I had all celebs and never added any of my friends. I use it to follow celebs only.


----------



## Linda

Had the best time with friends at dinner tonight.


----------



## Aust99

Linda said:


> Had the best time with friends at dinner tonight.



That's great... Love spending time with friends...


I am happy tomorrow is my last working day for the next 2.3 weeks. 


Holiday house.. here I come!!!

Happy Easter peeps. x


----------



## russianrobot

68 degrees No Clouds or Wind......


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that it's a beautiful day outside; that my daughter and I are going to have "family night" tonight (her idea!); and that hopefully I will get to talk to my boyfriend at some point, although I do appreciate his beautiful texts.


----------



## Linda

The weather!!! It's gorgeous outside!!


----------



## Tyrael

Hmmm ... 

i think ... 

i met some1 new  looks like a nice person


----------



## Gingembre

My mum gave me some of her air miles so me and a friend just booked cheap flights to Amsterdam for a long weekend in June, hurrah! :happy:


----------



## Tyrael

Haha  u ppl want to go to holland 

and i want to get out of it!


----------



## Gingembre

I'm afraid i am a typical Brit coming to Amsterdam to wander around the flea market, sample some spacecake, see Anne Frank's house and buy some cloggs!

Although I may also be going to Breda in September for Red Hair Day!


----------



## Tyrael

Haha Cool 

Spacecake... yeah then ur at the right place in amsterdam


----------



## Aust99

Heading down south for 4 days... all packed... woo!! Seeya on the other end of the weekend dimmers!!


----------



## SMA413

I spent the evening being a bum with my love. Our schedules are really different (he works 8A-5P and I work 7P-7A), so it's rare that we get a whole evening to ourselves. When he got home from work last night, we took a nap together, then ate chinese takeout in bed while watching a movie.


----------



## Weirdo890

I just confessed to my girlfriend about my FA turn-ons (Fat Talk, Weight Gain) and she was okay with it. I'm just waiting to see where it goes from here. More than anything else, I want her to be happy. :wubu:


----------



## Tau

SMA413 said:


> I spent the evening being a bum with my love. Our schedules are really different (he works 8A-5P and I work 7P-7A), so it's rare that we get a whole evening to ourselves. When he got home from work last night, we took a nap together, then ate chinese takeout in bed while watching a movie.



Pure heaven - these kinds of nights are the best


----------



## Tau

Weirdo890 said:


> I just confessed to my girlfriend about my FA turn-ons (Fat Talk, Weight Gain) and she was okay with it. I'm just waiting to see where it goes from here. More than anything else, I want her to be happy. :wubu:



Yay you!


----------



## Blackjack

I just found this.

Which is like the best button ever since epiconeliner.com crapped out.


----------



## disaster117

I have a date tomorrow!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

disaster117 said:


> I have a date tomorrow!



I hope it goes well!


----------



## disaster117

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hope it goes well!



Thank you! Ahh, I'm nervous, even though I really shouldn't be. It'll go amazingly =)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Tomorrow My brother, stepmother, father, and I are all going to go to one of the parks around here and have a picnic lunch! 


I'm so excited! I'm hoping they go to a certain one, because it has beautiful scenary for me to photograph; yet it has a park area for my brother to play! However, ANYWHERE would be fantastic.


----------



## AuntHen

It's Friday! 'Nuff said


----------



## toni

Looking forward to an awesome holiday with my family and inlaws.

Best part about in laws? Two Easter dinners. YEAH baby! lol


----------



## BBW Goddess Anna

It is beautiful outside; It is Friday & I am off tomorrow; my headcold seems to be fading; & I am in LOVE!


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that it's in the 70's; that my boss picked me for a special project and then told me I was "fantastic!"; that I get to sleep in tomorrow; and that I get to see my relatives on Easter and maybe play some Texas Hold 'Em. 

And!!!! That my boyfriend is freaking awesome.


----------



## Tau

Buying boots-with-da-fur tomorrow!!!


----------



## babyjeep21

I am so happy to be a mommy. I feel like I could explode from all the love I feel. :wubu:


----------



## disaster117

Got back together with the man I am in love with. :wubu:

Fuck this month and a half hiatus...


----------



## KaliCurves

I'm having a wonderful time with my kids on spring break. I watched them make sand castles on the beach. I'm getting to see my Fiance, and soon to be step daughter at the end of this month for an entire week! I am grateful for all that is mine.

My new job with Passion Parties is going great, I have accomplished so much in my first month its hard to believe its ME who did all of that!!


----------



## Lamia

I am happy that tomorrow I will be spending Easter with my family and pigging out!!


----------



## Linda

I am happy that: 1) It's a gorgeous day outside 2) Everything smells wonderful 3) I am surrounded by some of those I love and able to talk to those I can't be with and 4) That I know just how lucky I am.


----------



## Tyrael

Iam happy cuzz....

I had a chat last night ... and it was wonderfull  really made my day..
And hopefully more chats to come


----------



## Tanuki

I am happy because I have had pretty much the most amazing week ever...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Linda said:


> I am happy that: 1) It's a gorgeous day outside 2) Everything smells wonderful 3) I am surrounded by some of those I love and able to talk to those I can't be with and 4) That I know just how lucky I am.



I feel the same- good post


----------



## Proner

I'm happy because I finally manage to get through devil aunt's comments!

Devil Aunt launch "You're a loser" to Proner

It's not very effective

Proner launch "Mmm... Fine... Whatever" to Devil Aunt

It's very effective

Devil Aunt fainted


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that it's Opening Day 2010!!! Go Cubbies!


----------



## HottiMegan

I am happy that Alex may have finally reached the age that we can take him to a movie! I have missed out on all the animated movies since he was born because he wasn't ready. he just sat through Alvin and the Chipmunks only getting up a couple of times. I'm excited at this door being opened in our lives since we're all movie lovers.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Micara said:


> I'm happy that it's Opening Day 2010!!! Go Cubbies!



That's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## Micara

MzDeeZyre said:


> That's what I'm talking about!!!



Ha! They're already sucking. Why do I put myself through this every year? Because I'm a third generation Cub fan and I have no choice!!!


----------



## disaster117

I had my orientation at McDonalds early and now I'm starting on Saturday!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Weirdo890 said:


> I just confessed to my girlfriend about my FA turn-ons (Fat Talk, Weight Gain) and she was okay with it. I'm just waiting to see where it goes from here. More than anything else, I want her to be happy. :wubu:





Micara said:


> I'm happy that it's in the 70's; that my boss picked me for a special project and then told me I was "fantastic!"; that I get to sleep in tomorrow; and that I get to see my relatives on Easter and maybe play some Texas Hold 'Em.
> 
> And!!!! That my boyfriend is freaking awesome.



You two are too adorable 



disaster117 said:


> Got back together with the man I am in love with. :wubu:
> 
> Fuck this month and a half hiatus...



Congrats!



Proner said:


> I'm happy because I finally manage to get through devil aunt's comments!
> 
> Devil Aunt launch "You're a loser" to Proner
> 
> It's not very effective
> 
> Proner launch "Mmm... Fine... Whatever" to Devil Aunt
> 
> It's very effective
> 
> Devil Aunt fainted



She must be clinically insane too. You're not a loser.


----------



## disaster117

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## Micara

I bought my plane tickets for Seattle, and I've booked my hotel. 

106 days to go...


----------



## Proner

MizzSnakeBite said:


> She must be clinically insane too. You're not a loser.




She just can't stand me, what I am and what I do so when she have the opportunity she's bitter... anyway I don't care now!


----------



## Gingembre

Well handled, Romain, although I don't understand how anyone could think you're a loser.

I am happy because my mum's friend has just asked me to house sit for a week next week. I'm not getting paid, but i get a shorter walk to work, and a house to myself for a week which means i can have a friend ( ) to stay. Heh heh.


----------



## dragorat

*I'm happy because I've got 1 more day of work then off for 8(5 paid).No specific plans just gonna play by ear.*


----------



## Linda

dragorat said:


> *I'm happy because I've got 1 more day of work then off for 8(5 paid).No specific plans just gonna play by ear.*





Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## luscious_lulu

I have some pretty awesome friends who I can always count on.


----------



## Kinnaird

I'm happy I've got "Butters Theme" in my head...

Everyones knows it's Butters...

It's made me giggle


----------



## Proner

I was interviewed by radio today!


----------



## Linda

It's funny when you have known someone for a long period of time but never really saw them until ...all of a sudden one day. That makes me happy.


----------



## Crystal

My roommate and I are moving off campus next year for our senior year and I just received my housing deposit in the mail today! 

I needed that $100 right now more than ever. Woo!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Proner said:


> I was interviewed by radio today!



What did they interview you for?


----------



## joswitch

I are happy cos:

My good friend who used to drum in my old band, and who met her fella (brother of the bass player) at our gigs, and got married to him last summer - just had a baby girl!


----------



## Proner

DitzyBrunette said:


> What did they interview you for?



They made a report about librarians and noticed that it's an ageing job as most of the librarian are in their late 30's or 40's.
They asked me if I noticed it and how I live it.


----------



## Micara

The Cubs finally won!! Woohoo!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> I bought my plane tickets for Seattle, and I've booked my hotel.
> 
> 106 days to go...



We'll all be doing a count down for you . I know we'll all know the moment he picks you up.  <snicker> 

 



Proner said:


> She just can't stand me, what I am and what I do so when she have the opportunity she's bitter... anyway I don't care now!





Proner said:


> I was interviewed by radio today!



Good for you! I still think she's crazy and I don't see how she doesn't see how great you are.

Congrats on the interview! :bow:


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy my laptop came home yesterday after getting the keyboard replaced and that I got to spend today with my gorgous nieces and my sister


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

It's Friday 
My daughter is in good health

So all is right in my world for Today:kiss2:


----------



## Crystal

I found out that Dave Matthews Band is coming to Bonnaroo. I'm totally going!  

It's only 2.5 hours from here in Middle TN!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Did a lot of walking in the mall today, AND Got new Fingerless Gloves from Claires.

Oh, Swish! 
Heck Yes. Happy, Happy Right Hurr. 

<3


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Proner said:


> They made a report about librarians and noticed that it's an ageing job as most of the librarian are in their late 30's or 40's.
> They asked me if I noticed it and how I live it.



Well congratulations for being on the radio  I'm sure most of us wish our local libraries had guys that look like you working there. My local library has a bunch of old ladies.


----------



## Aust99

Hens night tonight!!!! hoot hoot!!


----------



## Aust99

oh.. and I'm well excited to have booked my trip to Bali in July... woo.. 8 nights in the heat will be lovely at that time of year.... 12 weeks till I go and I can't wait.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> oh.. and I'm well excited to have booked my trip to Bali in July... woo.. 8 nights in the heat will be lovely at that time of year.... 12 weeks till I go and I can't wait.



when in July are you going?! Where are you booked to stay? I'll be in Bali for most of later July, my family lives there


----------



## HappyFatChick

I am happy that I have another day to serve Jesus Christ, to eat delicious food, to walk/talk/work and go to church. Life is SOOO good!:wubu:


----------



## Twilley

I'm happy to be sentient, to be so aware of the universe that I am a part of. I'm also happy that I managed to brew a nice cup of mud this morning...


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm happy that I'm still here and alive. I'm happy that I'm listening to good music and to just be. :happy:


----------



## Proner

DitzyBrunette said:


> Well congratulations for being on the radio  I'm sure most of us wish our local libraries had guys that look like you working there. My local library has a bunch of old ladies.



Thanks I try to do my best in giving advices on book because it's the part I love in this job helping them and sharing feelings about books.
It's exactly the same thing here, we are just two men at the university's library and I will be the only man in the children's library! 
And age difference could be difficult as for my actual ladies co-workers I'm the young guy who could do dirty work for them.... Anyway it will be better at the new job


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> when in July are you going?! Where are you booked to stay? I'll be in Bali for most of later July, my family lives there



Friday 9th till Sat 17th...


----------



## AuntHen

Spent time with my niece and my sister's in-laws who are so kind and giving. And so happy and thankful that her father-in-law is OK after having a "medical heart issue" the last couple days!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> Friday 9th till Sat 17th...



I think i get there on the 11th.....if you're keen, perhaps we could grab a drinky together! Will PM closer to the date x


----------



## Lamia

I am happy that I am off work in 4 hours and 48 minutes and then have 4 days off. 
I am happy that I have a snake living under my porch. When I come outside he's sunning himself in my flower bed. He's very pretty. 
I am happy that the weather is soooooooooooo nice. I love you nice weather. :wubu:
Because the weather is so nice I am happy to go to the park tomorrow and hit people with foarm swords. 

YAY!!!


----------



## Mathias

They say that laughter is contagious you know.


----------



## Proner

I had an awesome sunny sunday at the ocean! It's so good to relax here


----------



## Nutty

I am happy cause the new KFC chicken delight thing is coming out!


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm facing my open front door listening to the wind chimes in my trees. The distant sound of traffic on the highway overpass not a mile away. The cornflower blue sky with cotton candy tufts of benign clouds. The cool breeze filled with the promise of warmer days. Watching my kitten fling herself relentlessly against the window screen in an attempt to reach an oblivious bunny munching clover outside, that's bigger than she is.


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that it's a beautiful, sunshiney 78 degrees. I just got done rooftop sunbathing on my lunch hour, and now my freckles are out, and my hair smells like sunshine.  

I am happy that today marks 100 days until I meet Eric in Seattle. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm happy because the UPS guy just delivered an unexpected package!

It was from a plus-size lingerie company that I frequently buy from and give a lot of feedback because I'm 'extended-size'. They emailed me and told me they were sending something to 'test run' but it's been so long that I figured they forgot all about me so I forgot all about it.

I got thigh-high fishnet stockings and a red silk robe and a logo tote bag!!! WOOT-WOOT!!! <dancing around>


----------



## Linda

My day started off great which made the rest of the day almost bearable for a Monday full of meetings.


----------



## Nutty

Linda said:


> My day started off great which made the rest of the day almost bearable for a Monday full of meetings.



Yeah the start of the day really determines how my day will turn-out. Luckily I had a good breakfast! :eat1:


----------



## Micara

Two of my good friends have gotten engaged to their longtime boyfriends within the past week! I guess love is in the air!


----------



## Jon Blaze

- The run went well yesterday despite my anger. 

- PT/MT went great as well.

- My gf and I starting to get closer again. She's been busy lately, and I was a bit concerned, but we're starting to talk a lot more, and she's being really kind. She came to the bbw party for a few moments. It was short, but I was able to hold her and kiss, so it sort of revitalized my feelings about her. So I'm happeh. Plus her birthday is coming up, and I have ideas.


----------



## Cece Larue

Running across a box of OLD pictures... brought back many good memories of fun times with friends. I laughed til I cried!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I am happy because today I have started my reformation.
And started with good news.

=3


----------



## Proner

Your Plump Princess said:


> I am happy because today I have started my reformation.
> And started with good news.
> 
> =3



Yay! Wonderful new I'm very happy for you


----------



## Dolce

babyjeep21 said:


> I am so happy to be a mommy. I feel like I could explode from all the love I feel. :wubu:



They say as many times as it happens, it's always a miracle. Congratulations on your new baby


----------



## _overture

I spent the last two days looking for a bag with 25 quid's worth of tee shirts inside. literally looked everywhere in my flat. turns out I'd left it in the shop at the bottom of my road in some moment of madness!


----------



## Crystal

My Political Science group presentation is over! I had a horrible, lazy group, but it's over and I think we did okay and I don't have to think about Fannie Mae or Freddie Mac in that capacity ever again.

*breathes a sigh of relief*


----------



## Micara

I got my big order in from Torrid today! 

Also, it's another beautiful day outside. Sunbathing on the rooftop, sipping Mountain Dew, and listening to ABBA's greatest hits makes for a pretty freaking terrific lunch hour!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Micara said:


> I got my big order in from Torrid today!
> 
> Also, it's another beautiful day outside. Sunbathing on the rooftop, sipping Mountain Dew, and listening to ABBA's greatest hits makes for a pretty freaking terrific lunch hour!!


I am -SO- Jealous! That sounds SO PERFECT!

... [ABBA = <3, by the way. ]


I'm Happy because I have woken up, and I'm not depressed today. 
I'm almost sort of chipper.
Sort of.
I think I am going to fly my dragon kite today.
<3 Indeed.


----------



## Micara

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm Happy because I have woken up, and I'm not depressed today.
> I'm almost sort of chipper.
> Sort of.
> I think I am going to fly my dragon kite today.
> <3 Indeed.



Yay!!! That's awesome to hear.  

I hope you have fun flying your kite! It sounds like so much fun. :happy:


----------



## Proner

I'm happy that my knee feel better and that I will could play the end of the soccer's season.
Now the goal is to stay leader of the championship during the last games and finally get this damn cup we waited for so many years!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Micara said:


> and listening to ABBA's greatest hits makes for a pretty freaking terrific lunch hour!!



Indeed. I'm the one playing ABBA on the jukebox at the bar and getting people to go "Who the heck played this..." I listen to Dancing Queen, et al, on a regular basis, but my true disco love lies with my boys The Bee Gees and Andy Gibb :smitten:


----------



## Linda

DitzyBrunette said:


> Indeed. I'm the one playing ABBA on the jukebox at the bar and getting people to go "Who the heck played this..." I listen to Dancing Queen, et al, on a regular basis, but my true disco love lies with my boys The Bee Gees and Andy Gibb :smitten:





:wubu: I think I love you! :wubu:

The Bee Gees rock my world.


----------



## Cece Larue

DitzyBrunette said:


> Indeed. I'm the one playing ABBA on the jukebox at the bar and getting people to go "Who the heck played this..." I listen to Dancing Queen, et al, on a regular basis, but my true disco love lies with my boys The Bee Gees and Andy Gibb :smitten:




A girl after my heart! LOVE LOVE LOVEEE!!!:smitten:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Linda said:


> :wubu: I think I love you! :wubu:
> 
> The Bee Gees rock my world.





Cece Larue said:


> A girl after my heart! LOVE LOVE LOVEEE!!!:smitten:



Good to see other Disco fans on the board! :happy: I can't get enough of Saturday Night Fever, even my son says "Two, give me two" when we get pizza. Love love love The Bee Gees, my alarm on my cell is Staying Alive. You just can't wake up in a bad mood when you automatically get the urge to dance before your eyes are even open. Also, you can't stay in a bad mood when you listen to Disco, so if I'm in a mood where I need to be cheered up I put some on. Boogie Shoes is instant smiles and cheerfulness. And if I meet a man who makes me feel the way How Deep Is Your Love makes me feel, then I probably met the right one.

ETA: Spooky.. as I'm typing the above, a commercial for Saturday Night Fever comes on - it's playing on VH-1 this weekend. Ooooh.


----------



## Mathias

Well this happened yesterday, but I met up with an old buddy of mine at the mall and we had fun reconnecting.


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that I'm starting to get some color from sitting in the sun during my lunch breaks.  And I'm happy that my freckles are out. :happy:


----------



## Aust99

:happy:I'm happy today because I just got a haircut... i'm now the owner of a fringe... lol

Also, I am looking forward to being the wittness at my good friends wedding tomorrow... it seems it's wedding season here..:happy: 
Always the bridesmaid... lol


----------



## SMA413

I'm happy because I finally had a night off from work and was able to clean my entire apartment.

I'm also happy that after I spent the entire afternoon cleaning the apartment, my boyfriend made me dinner when he got home for work


----------



## CastingPearls

The sun is shining and my chronic fatigue is not so bad so I'm heading out the door.


----------



## Micara

I just got described as "tiny". I'm sure he was referring to my height (or lack thereof), but nonetheless, it was a pretty awesome moment. Not something I hear every day! Or ever, for that matter!


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

A few things:
(1) It's my day off...always a good thing.
(2) I get my new car on Saturday.
(3) I get to go to Club Attitude in Toronto and see all of my friends this weekend. weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## CastingPearls

Bought a great pair of gray flats and a silver purse with a giant bow on it.


----------



## Aust99

Was just asked to do a reading at my friends wedding today... reading in public... oooohhh... lol

Stepping in as her sister is ill...


----------



## DitzyBrunette

My son got me the best gift last year for Mother's Day - a gold pin that says "#1 Mom" and while he always gets me something for holidays (courtesy of Grandma helping him) this was the first time he saved his own money and without even telling anyone he saved his own dollars and bought it at the Bazaar at school. I was truly moved, he was so full of pride when he gave it to me, he was so happy. I lost the pin a few months later and was so so upset. Well I finally found it today, it was in the bottom of my sock drawer. Words can not explain how happy I was to see that little gold pin laying there. How did it get there? How did I not see it before since I go in my sock drawer almost every day? No clue. It was one of those weird moments when something just shows up, and there's no explanation. But I am so so happy about it. It made my day. :happy:


----------



## Nutty

DitzyBrunette said:


> My son got me the best gift last year for Mother's Day - a gold pin that says "#1 Mom" and while he always gets me something for holidays (courtesy of Grandma helping him) this was the first time he saved his own money and without even telling anyone he saved his own dollars and bought it at the Bazaar at school. I was truly moved, he was so full of pride when he gave it to me, he was so happy. I lost the pin a few months later and was so so upset. Well I finally found it today, it was in the bottom of my sock drawer. Words can not explain how happy I was to see that little gold pin laying there. How did it get there? How did I not see it before since I go in my sock drawer almost every day? No clue. It was one of those weird moments when something just shows up, and there's no explanation. But I am so so happy about it. It made my day. :happy:



That is very touching!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Micara said:


> I just got described as "tiny". I'm sure he was referring to my height (or lack thereof), but nonetheless, it was a pretty awesome moment. Not something I hear every day! Or ever, for that matter!



My friend John wrote that on one of my pics on Facebook, I'm looking up at a wax statue of some Laker's player and the dude is over 7 feet. My friend John writes "you so tiny" and I was like Um, the word you're looking for is SHORT lol. But that was my first "tiny" moment as well. Silly boys


----------



## AuntHen

FRiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiDAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! (Need I say more?)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

DitzyBrunette said:


> My son got me the best gift last year for Mother's Day - a gold pin that says "#1 Mom" and while he always gets me something for holidays (courtesy of Grandma helping him) this was the first time he saved his own money and without even telling anyone he saved his own dollars and bought it at the Bazaar at school. I was truly moved, he was so full of pride when he gave it to me, he was so happy. I lost the pin a few months later and was so so upset. Well I finally found it today, it was in the bottom of my sock drawer. Words can not explain how happy I was to see that little gold pin laying there. How did it get there? How did I not see it before since I go in my sock drawer almost every day? No clue. It was one of those weird moments when something just shows up, and there's no explanation. But I am so so happy about it. It made my day. :happy:



Aaaawww! I'm glad the universe found a way to return such an important treasure. That is so sweet! 



fat9276 said:


> FRiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiDAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! (Need I say more?)



HECK NOPE!


----------



## Linda

Friday and I am playing Hookey.


----------



## Ruffie

I am happy I have today off to prepare for our trip. Hubby and I and a couple of good friends going to Victoria BC three of us are taking some training and the other back to visit friends and family in her home town. Its an early 25th anniversary trip for hubby and I as this is where we went on our honeymoon so will spend the evenings around the downtown area and harbour retracing some steps and maybe some romance on a long weekend trip.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's Friday. That's a good thing. It's also the day of Max's first baseball game. He's been looking forward to more games since the end of the season last year. We couldn't go to his first official game last week because he had to go to a doc's apt 220 miles away but today's the day. I just wonder how we'll keep Alex out of everyone's hair


----------



## CastingPearls

Visit my dad, grandmother and brother every Friday and everyone was in a good mood today which is very rare. Plus it was a beautiful day and took advantage of it and I had some energy so we walked around a bit.


----------



## Blackjack

This video. It's so incredible and awesome and makes me want to tour the world.

It starts off a bit meh, but at about a minute in it gets good... and then gets way better.


----------



## Nutty

I'm happy that it is the weekend!


----------



## Lamia

Blackjack said:


> This video. It's so incredible and awesome and makes me want to tour the world.
> 
> It starts off a bit meh, but at about a minute in it gets good... and then gets way better.



Wow..this is so moving and awesome. Thanks I have seen this guy on TV before. Incredible!


----------



## Gingembre

Blackjack said:


> This video. It's so incredible and awesome and makes me want to tour the world.
> 
> It starts off a bit meh, but at about a minute in it gets good... and then gets way better.




Fuuuuuuuuuck, what a video! I swear that made me so happy I cried a little bit! What a great idea. I now have the itchiest feet ever - get me to the airport! 


ETA: dammit, someone rep this guy for me please


----------



## Gingembre

I am happy because I just read the Glastonbury Line Up. A-mazing!

Super excited about Florence & The Machine, Black Keys, Mumford & Sons, The xx, Fatboy Slim, Zane Lowe, Muse, Coheed & Cambria, Devendra Banhart, Beach House, Dan Le Sac vs Scroobius Pip, Toots & The Maytals, Rodrigo y Gabriela, The Hold Steady, Faithless, STEVIE WONDER, and, and, and and and...! Squeeeeeee! *breeeeeaaaathe*


----------



## SMA413

This is the first weekend off I've had in weeks. This is also the first time I've had two nights off in a row in weeks too. I'm so ready to take a mental break from my hospital.


----------



## Proner

Another soccer's win for our team this week! If we continue like this we could win our first championship, that would be awesome.... there's just this bet we made at the beginning of the season which scares me a little.


----------



## Linda

Proner said:


> Another soccer's win for our team this week! If we continue like this we could win our first championship, that would be awesome.... there's just this bet we made at the beginning of the season which scares me a little.



Ok now I am curious....what was the bet? lol


I am happy that I get to go spend time with my friends today. Let the rowdiness begin....


----------



## DeniseW

we booked a cruise to the Bahamas and Florida in October, I can't wait


----------



## Proner

Linda said:


> Ok now I am curious....what was the bet? lol
> 
> 
> I am happy that I get to go spend time with my friends today. Let the rowdiness begin....



Haha so at the beginning of the season we made a bet on our chances to be champion or not and the ones who loose will have to pose with not so much clothes for the next calendar of the team.....:blush:
And of course I bet that we will not be champion like some other of my teammates and we are now a little scared.


----------



## Linda

Proner said:


> Haha so at the beginning of the season we made a bet on our chances to be champion or not and the ones who loose will have to pose with not so much clothes for the next calendar of the team.....:blush:
> And of course I bet that we will not be champion like some other of my teammates and we are now a little scared.



Ohhhhhhhhh.....I am so hoping that you will post those pictures when you lose. Er...I mean if you lose. yes that's what I meant, I was just hoping and got a little carried away. lol :doh:


----------



## joswitch

Blackjack said:


> This video. It's so incredible and awesome and makes me want to tour the world.
> 
> It starts off a bit meh, but at about a minute in it gets good... and then gets way better.



Brilliant! They could prescribe that as an anti-depressant!


----------



## isamarie69

The we love our cats thread!!!! Omg i could sit here all day and comment on all those beautiful cats. But alas i will control my self and just enjoy the photos lol.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

... long, straight, curly, fuzzy
Snaggy, shaggy, ratty, matty
Oily, greasy, fleecy
Shining, gleaming, streaming
Flaxen, waxen
Knotted, polka-dotted
Twisted, beaded, braided
Powdered, flowered, and confettied
Bangled, tangled, spangled, and spaghetti-ed!


Going to a HAIR Sing-a-long tonight! 

Probably won't even need to follow the bouncing ball much either!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

OneWickedAngel said:


> ... long, straight, curly, fuzzy
> Snaggy, shaggy, ratty, matty
> Oily, greasy, fleecy
> Shining, gleaming, streaming
> Flaxen, waxen
> Knotted, polka-dotted
> Twisted, beaded, braided
> Powdered, flowered, and confettied
> Bangled, tangled, spangled, and spaghetti-ed!
> 
> 
> Going to a HAIR Sing-a-long tonight!
> 
> Probably won't even need to follow the bouncing ball much either!



I met a boy called Frank Mills on September 12th right here... :happy:


I'm jealous!! Wish I could go!


----------



## GTAFA

I talked for an HOUR today with my daughter --who goes to school in Europe-- via skype (as in a free phonecall). Sure it's nice to have a free phonecall but the thing that made me happy was the long conversation. I miss her, won't see her until summertime.


----------



## Gingembre

First Pimms of the year! I know summer is officially on it's way when it's time for pimms o'clock!  :eat2:


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> First Pimms of the year! I know summer is officially on it's way when it's time for pimms o'clock!  :eat2:



Hahaha great! It's always good to have a drink outside with the sun shining, make it taste better 

I'm happy that no work for me tomorrow! I will avoid crazy-stressed-working students for one day ( exams period makes work become crazy for two weeks).


----------



## DreamyInToronto

I walked to Starbucks and got a grande pike place. It was the best coffee I've ever tasted. So good! I also had a man smile at me on my walk, and he was cute. hehe. So I am happy about those two things.

This is a great thread!!!


----------



## balletguy

its a sunny great day here in maryland and i have a burger and a beer


----------



## CastingPearls

Very late breakfast in bed courtesy of Spouse. It's a Sunday tradition that is very much appreciated. Everything I could like or want with copious amounts of hot flavored creamy coffee.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Spent the afternoon at the park with my son, he rode his skateboard, we stalked a squirrel, we ate street vendor hot dogs, we fed the pigeons and I took some cute pics of it all on my phone. We go to the park several times a week, but since it was Sunday afternoon and kinda chilly out there was hardly anyone there so he actually stayed by me instead of spending the whole time with his friends and leaving me on a bench with a book. It was nice, as he grows older these moments don't happen as often as they used to. Then we went to the supermarket and bought shiny apples and salads and came home to make dinner. We watched TV together, played with his Legos and now he's sleeping. It was a perfect Sunday. :happy:


----------



## willowmoon

Picked up Transformers (old school G1) season 3 & 4 set this morning @ midnight at Wal-Mart, so I'm watching that right now. Been waiting for this one to FINALLY come out. 

God, I'm such a dork. Heh.


----------



## luscious_lulu

That I am able to help someone who lost something important to them.


----------



## balletguy

I just landed an account at work that will make me some nice $$$


----------



## CastingPearls

balletguy said:


> I just landed an account at work that will make me some nice $$$


Congratulations!


----------



## AuntHen

i have the afternoon off work...yay!! but it's a double edge sword because I have to go in early the rest of the week...boo!


----------



## balletguy

fat9276 said:


> i have the afternoon off work...yay!! but it's a double edge sword because I have to go in early the rest of the week...boo!



oh no..well enjoy the day


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that I get to leave work at 3:45 today, even if it's just to go sit through a mind-numbing middle school track meet.


----------



## Linda

I am happy because our System Administrator at work called off sick today to avoid the scheduled downtime....well after a huge morning crash the downtime was rescheduled for tomorrow. bwahahahahaha.


I know this shouldnt make me happy but he deserves it.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*14 YEARS HAPPY JOYEOUS AND FREE TODAY!!!

going out for Thai with lots of buddies to celebrate, and my 17 yr old nephew is coming to support me with his mom....sweetsauce as a good friend says*


----------



## Micara

First off, I'm happy that today is a much better day than yesterday, even though it started off poorly by the new Sonic guy giving me a GRAPE SODA instead of my Diet Dr Pepper! This simply won't do!

Secondly, I'm happy that my daughter came in second on the 200 meter dash! It gave her a much-needed confidence boost!


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that I just got done talking to Eric! He is doing okay, his surgery is next week, and I think he might get on here tomorrow!  

Also, I think we might be around the 90 day mark for my trip!! :bounce::happy:


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

I am happy that I actually found a summer dress Today to fit my sensual curvy body...


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy I finally got paid for some readings, client has been promising to pay for like a week yay finally paid a bill with it

and the sun is shining and I have to go to town and grocery shop and may even buy myself something fun or just lunch or some such cause I can


----------



## Saoirse

Im happy that my friend came over and did this to my bookcase:







next, Im having her paint my nightstand, window frame, bureau and she's also going to paint a Fraggle hole on the wall. Cause thats how I roll.:blush:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Saoirse said:


> Im happy that my friend came over and did this to my bookcase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next, Im having her paint my nightstand, window frame, bureau and she's also going to paint a Fraggle hole on the wall. Cause thats how I roll.:blush:



Dude. Sweet.


----------



## Mathias

Reading my name on Urban Dictionary.com


----------



## Nutty

Im happy that I won't be a closet FA anymore


----------



## spiritangel

Saoirse said:


> Im happy that my friend came over and did this to my bookcase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next, Im having her paint my nightstand, window frame, bureau and she's also going to paint a Fraggle hole on the wall. Cause thats how I roll.:blush:



WOW that is stunning, oh my I want a fraggle hole, complete with fraggles and doozers oh and dont forget sproket

I am happy I had enough money to get more internet and I got a new rice cooker for a whole $15

my old one died last week


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm thrilled because I found a new nail salon and don't have to go back to that degenerate I used to use because his was the only game in town. 
The prices are the same, they're faster AND they include shoulder massages with EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Nutty

Im thrilled that nothing bad happened after I revealed to my friends and girlfriend i was a FA. I feel so relieveddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> Im thrilled that nothing bad happened after I revealed to my friends and girlfriend i was a FA. I feel so relieveddddddddddddddddddd


Happy for you, Nutman!


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> Happy for you, Nutman!



Ty I am soooo happy


----------



## Micara

Nutty said:


> Im thrilled that nothing bad happened after I revealed to my friends and girlfriend i was a FA. I feel so relieveddddddddddddddddddd



That's awesome!!! Yay!


----------



## Nutty

Micara said:


> That's awesome!!! Yay!



Once again thank you


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Nutty said:


> Im thrilled that nothing bad happened after I revealed to my friends and girlfriend i was a FA. I feel so relieveddddddddddddddddddd



Congratulations  But didn't you say you were single in the singles thread? When did you get a girlfriend?


----------



## CastingPearls

DitzyBrunette said:


> Congratulations  But didn't you say you were single in the singles thread? When did you get a girlfriend?


Um...I was wondering the same thing....and not judging.....just curious- but were you dating a girl you weren't actually attracted to?


----------



## mossystate

Nutty...I think you might be posting too much, too quickly. I too saw the singles thread post, then the post about getting rid of your girlfriend ( dumping ). Hopefully everything is now all ironed out.


----------



## spiritangel

Nutty said:


> Im thrilled that nothing bad happened after I revealed to my friends and girlfriend i was a FA. I feel so relieveddddddddddddddddddd



Congrats Nutty, now you are free to be yourself what awesomeness


I am happy cause I got a decent nights sleep and only woke up once or twice as opposed to tossing and turning all night yay


----------



## Nutty

Thank you all!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Nutty said:


> Im thrilled that nothing bad happened after I revealed to my friends and girlfriend i was a FA. I feel so relieveddddddddddddddddddd



YAY!:bow::bow:

Why am I happy? It's FRIDAY!!!! And to quote U2: It's a beautiful day!


----------



## Proner

Nutty said:


> Im thrilled that nothing bad happened after I revealed to my friends and girlfriend i was a FA. I feel so relieveddddddddddddddddddd



Congratulations 

I'm happy because I'm already in week-end and I finally found an idea of costume for the traditional August costume's party we do every year with friends :happy:


----------



## Tau

Its a dark, moody, rainy Friday afternoon - its been a long, incredibly painful week but got so much done and just so proud of myself - and now I'm pretending to be Jane Eyre and I'm about to go home and READ AMAZING BOOKS!  AND WATCH VD! AND GET NEW HAIR! AND WATCH BATTLESTAR! AND DANCE! AND BAKE CAKE WITH MY NIECE!! Weekend ahoy!


----------



## Tau

Saoirse said:


> Im happy that my friend came over and did this to my bookcase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next, Im having her paint my nightstand, window frame, bureau and she's also going to paint a Fraggle hole on the wall. Cause thats how I roll.:blush:



This is gorgeous!!! So jealous!


----------



## swamptoad

I am happy that I am finally hired.  I've been out of work for a while now.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

swamptoad said:


> I am happy that I am finally hired.  I've been out of work for a while now.



Congrats Swampy!!


----------



## Linda

swamptoad said:


> I am happy that I am finally hired.  I've been out of work for a while now.





Woohooo! That's great news. Congrats!!

I am happy that the work week is finally over. Had computer issues galore.


----------



## Nutty

swamptoad said:


> I am happy that I am finally hired.  I've been out of work for a while now.



Nice job dude! (Highfives swamptoad)

Also thank you all about me becoming a public FA


----------



## littlefairywren

swamptoad said:


> I am happy that I am finally hired.  I've been out of work for a while now.



Squeeeee, yay Jeff....congrats hon! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

swamptoad said:


> I am happy that I am finally hired.  I've been out of work for a while now.




Congratulations


I am happy cause I am usually a happy person


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I am SUPER HAPPY Because "Bram Stokers Dracula" [The Gary Oldman Version!<3<3] is on in ONE. HOUR.


SQUEE!! 

..Even though there will be A SHITTON of Crying. I lovelovelove LOVE this movie to bits <3


----------



## Linda

Woooohoooooo. Trail Blazers win and that ties up the series to 2 and 2. Home court here we come!!

I was so happy Ohio tv finally played the Blazers game.


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that I went out to dinner with my brother Joey and got to have my green bean fries.  It was nice to spend time with my brother. He works a lot so I don't get to see him that often, even though he lives right behind me. 

Also I am happy that even though we had a big storm and tornado warnings, Mother Nature didn't mess with any of my stuff this time. Thanks, Big Mama!


----------



## CastingPearls

It's my BIRTHDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!


----------



## DreamyInToronto

Happy Birthday sexy mamma!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm happy because I'm having surgery to repair my ankle tomorrow. Then I can begin to truly heal. I am looking forward to it. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Thank you Babydoll!

Okay, I had a surreal dream right before I woke up this morning and I tend to talk in my sleep ---keep this in mind---- I dreamed I was kidnapped and sold to a brothel. Wondering WTF I was doing there, they had me 'rated' on a 7 point 'system' with 'mystic' being the highest and 'model' being the lowest. (Apparently this was a high-end brothel LOL) I was rated as a 'goddess' the second highest which was according to the other women there a great honor. I was completely bewildered and was still trying to jimmy my pink fuzzy handcuffs with a bamboo twist martini skewer. There were required wardrobes every woman had to maintain and I wondered aloud as to how I was supposed to pay for it and other necessities like hair salons, nails, waxing, etc. They told me they would front all funds and I'd have to work it off in payment. 
Then they 'scanned' me to determine what my 'price' would be. (I can't make this shit up when I'm awake so I don't know WHERE the hell this came from) It would turn out that the scan determined I was a very lucrative investment.
Before I even meet a customer, I wake up. And Spouse is leaning over me just intently looking at me and smiling. I said, 'WHAT?' He said, 'You were dreaming again and talking in your sleep.' I said, "OMG What a dream--it was so strange' and before I could finish he tore off my little crop top and said, "I'm going to ravage you' and he did! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> It's my BIRTHDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CP!* ​


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Oops Duplicate


----------



## HottiMegan

Alex is running around in a diaper and tee shirt. I just love those fat little legs of his! They're so soft and sweet. i could pinch them all day


----------



## Surlysomething

Knowing that summer is around the corner makes me quite happy.


I have my window open in the living room and can smell the clean night air.


----------



## SMA413

Went to the zoo yesterday with the boyfriend and the boyfriend's son.  It was phenomenal.


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that I just got done talking to Eric! And he's doing well and feeling good, which makes me even happier! Yay! 

84 days to go... :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

I have my bedroom nearly totally cleaned out. i'm so proud! It's been such a mess. i only have a pile of clothes to sort through on the keep, sell or toss piles. Then it will be super clean.


----------



## AuntHen

No work tomorrow!! Woot!:happy:


----------



## Proner

fat9276 said:


> No work tomorrow!! Woot!:happy:



Great! :happy:

Same thing for me it's my last day off for this job and next week I start working at the children's library


----------



## Saoirse

Im happy that its snowing TODAY. This has never happened to me before.


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that my daughter got a new personal record on the long jump at her track meet yesterday, and that I was there to see it!


----------



## CastingPearls

As I was leaving the dentist's office today her receptionist said to her, "I just love Elaine. Whenever she's here it's like the place is filled with bubbles."


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

i got flowers on my tomato plant already! woo!


----------



## Gingembre

It's F-F-F-FRIDAY!

And Monday's a bank holiday - woohoo!


----------



## KittyKitten

Squeal, I just talked to this French-African celebrity that I have a crush on--on Facebook. It was brief but it was sooo cool.


----------



## DreamyInToronto

I am going to a sex toy party that one of the gals from work is hosting tonight. Should be interesting. hehe :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

DreamyInToronto said:


> I am going to a sex toy party that one of the gals from work is hosting tonight. Should be interesting. hehe :blush:


They're always a lot of fun! Enjoy!


----------



## Linda

I met friends for breakfast and had a great time and now off to a BBQ/birthday party. Even though it's raining its going to be a fabulous day.


----------



## CastingPearls

I'll be spending this entire gorgeous day with my bestie who's practically a sister (and a ssbbw as well.) We'll drive around in her convertible, gossip at a local cafe, pick up my gazing ball stand and then go into Scranton to my new fave Italian restaurant. 

Tomorrow I'm driving down the Jersey Shore to see my cousin's baby Valentino and meet Val's awesome mommy Nikki for the first time. They're having a big rockabilly party for Val's first birthday. One of my awesome brothers and his up for anything wife (I love positive energy) will be there. We will laugh, and drink and dance the night away. Thrilled!


----------



## Proner

I'm happy that this afternoon we won the today's soccer game and we're closer than ever to be champion


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that hubby arranged to take Monday off for me to serve on jury duty. Then i called in and they don't need me  So i get to have an extra weekend day with hubby and Max goes to school so it's going to be a nice, nearly alone day!


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm happy because I'm finally awake enough to be here with such wonderful people. 

I'm happy because I have a wonderful girlfriend who loves me unconditionally and whom I feel the same about. :wubu:

I'm happy because I'm listening to a good song that is inspiring me to keep hope during my time of healing.


----------



## Rowan

I guess I'm happy about it...but my brother and his wife are currently at the hospital and expecting their first (and hopefully last) child. She's dialated to 3 cm at this time....so I think it's going to be a long night for em. So, by tomorrrow I will be aunt to Dylan Alexander Jarvis.


----------



## GTAFA

I moved a ton of stuff around inside my home today, dismantling and then re-assembling an old shelf. I am exhausted from moving books up and down stairs. Now --after having eaten-- i am watching hockey, finally taking a breather.


----------



## Mathias

The fact that my shoes look just as new as the day I bought them. I freaking love my wheechair for that!


----------



## Fluffy51888

A brand new, tiny, adorable, little brown bunny now lives with us. His name is Pogo. :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Lovelyone

I've heard and seen a male and female cardinal in the tree that is outside my bedroom. Today I saw a baby cardinal. Never had the opportunity to see a baby cardinal before. They are so cute.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I spent the whole day hanging out with my brother fishing. It was absolutely gorgeous out today, and we had a lot of fun!!


----------



## Crystal

My roommate and I went to see Kathy Griffin tonight in concert. She was simply amazing!

God, I loved her before, but now...she's my idol. 

They exclusively filmed her show in Knoxville for her next concert special on Bravo "Kathy Does the Bible Belt." I might be on TV!


----------



## Linda

I survived a slumber party of six kids in a two bedroom townhouse. 3 girls and 3 boys and there wasn't a single fight.  Whew!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Fluffy51888 said:


> A brand new, tiny, adorable, little brown bunny now lives with us. His name is Pogo. :happy::happy::happy:



Cuteness!!! :happy::wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

that bunny is adorable

I am happy cause I am, lol well I did finish a knitting a scarf for my sister today and started a knitting something for myself yep actually doing something for me for a change lol


----------



## AuntHen

The weather is so gorgeous! It is very warm, but breezy and sunny (it feels like early summer)  I wish I had a sprinkler, I think I would turn it on and run through it for old time's sake...hahaha

Also I heard a great lesson today and have good food and coffee to eat and drink:happy: Great weekend!


----------



## Saoirse

Im happy that Beetle Juice is on tv! The dinner scene gets me every single time!


----------



## Jon Blaze

- I hadn't seen my gf in awhile, but we had some great time today. I gave her some presents for her birthday (She turned 28 on Friday). We caught up a bit, cuddled/kissed/got all mushy lol, and had a great evening. I'm hoping to see her in two weeks for a barbecue.


----------



## CastingPearls

Saoirse said:


> Im happy that Beetle Juice is on tv! The dinner scene gets me every single time!


OMG I missed it!!!!! <note to self: order dvd>


----------



## Proner

It was my first day at my new job at the children's library and it went very well!
My co-workers are very kind, I already love this job :happy:


----------



## Linda

I got money in the mail. Total shock since it's been way over a year.


----------



## Rowan

My nephew joined us the other day. He was 7lbs 2oz, surprising all of us that he was that heavy. And he is absolutely adorable and will grow up to be quite a handsome young man I think  

View attachment me&dylan.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Rowan said:


> My nephew joined us the other day. He was 7lbs 2oz, surprising all of us that he was that heavy. And he is absolutely adorable and will grow up to be quite a handsome young man I think


How precious! Mazel tov!


----------



## Rowan

Oh...and I got my grades for the semester back, two A's and a C. The C was in math, and Im totally thankful for it. I was afraid I'd have to repeat it. I HATE math. lol

Now...summer classes will start next monday...bring it on lol


----------



## Rowan

CastingPearls said:


> How precious! Mazel tov!



Thank you. He is just such a sweetie pie. I like him much more than I thought I would considering I'm not crazy about kids lol


----------



## Linda

Rowan said:


> Oh...and I got my grades for the semester back, two A's and a C. The C was in math, and Im totally thankful for it. I was afraid I'd have to repeat it. I HATE math. lol
> 
> Now...summer classes will start next monday...bring it on lol



Congratulations on your very handsome nephew and the grades.


----------



## littlefairywren

Rowan said:


> My nephew joined us the other day. He was 7lbs 2oz, surprising all of us that he was that heavy. And he is absolutely adorable and will grow up to be quite a handsome young man I think



Awww, Rowan he is just adorable! What a lovely pic of you and he


----------



## Nutty

Congratulations Rowan! You'll make a great Aunt!


----------



## CastingPearls

Not so much happy but really touched that my dear friend of now 10 years finally confided something she's been living with her whole life. It took her a great deal of courage to share it and I'm grateful that she trusted me because now there's no secrets between us and we both need that candor to support each other.


----------



## Rowan

Linda said:


> Congratulations on your very handsome nephew and the grades.





littlefairywren said:


> Awww, Rowan he is just adorable! What a lovely pic of you and he





Nutty said:


> Congratulations Rowan! You'll make a great Aunt!



Thank you  and I'm actually looking forward to babysitting 
When we were at the hospital last night he and I fell asleep together sitting in the chair and my mom woke me up and said it was time to go or she'd pick me up in the morning lol 
So, I said my goodbyes, but I'm sure i'll get to see him again in a couple days


----------



## AuntHen

Fluffy51888 said:


> A brand new, tiny, adorable, little brown bunny now lives with us. His name is Pogo. :happy::happy::happy:



cute!



Proner said:


> It was my first day at my new job at the children's library and it went very well!
> My co-workers are very kind, I already love this job :happy:



hip hip hooray!! :happy:



Rowan said:


> My nephew joined us the other day. He was 7lbs 2oz, surprising all of us that he was that heavy. And he is absolutely adorable and will grow up to be quite a handsome young man I think



sooooooooooo sweet! awwwww:wubu:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Saoirse said:


> Im happy that Beetle Juice is on tv! The dinner scene gets me every single time!



When I saw it was on I grab my son and tell him it's one of the coolest funniest movies ever and I was sure at very close to 10 yrs old he would love this kind of movie. I was so wrong, he kept saying it was boring lol. I never realized before but it takes a while for the movie to get good. But I watched anyways.



Rowan said:


> My nephew joined us the other day. He was 7lbs 2oz, surprising all of us that he was that heavy. And he is absolutely adorable and will grow up to be quite a handsome young man I think





Rowan said:


> Oh...and I got my grades for the semester back, two A's and a C. The C was in math, and Im totally thankful for it. I was afraid I'd have to repeat it. I HATE math. lol
> 
> Now...summer classes will start next monday...bring it on lol



Rowan he's gorgeous! He looks so cute, all smooth and new baby looking. I love brand new babies. So precious. Congratulations to your family =)
And also, major congrats on the grades, especially the math one. My son has struggled for years in Math and keeps acing everything else so I know what that victory feeling is like when you see a hard earned passing grade in the most evil subject ever invented. For us, seeing an A is as good as a C because he works so so hard for it. Congratulations :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

Rowan said:


> My nephew joined us the other day. He was 7lbs 2oz, surprising all of us that he was that heavy. And he is absolutely adorable and will grow up to be quite a handsome young man I think



awww Rowan he is adorable betting he is gonna get spoilt rotten 



I am happy and have been happy for some time now life seems to be changing and I am workinng on the things that I need to do


----------



## Linda

I am so happy that today is over. Way too many grumpy people at work today.


----------



## littlefairywren

Momma Birdie is back, Momma Birdie is back!!!! I am so happy, I cried


----------



## Micara

littlefairywren said:


> Momma Birdie is back, Momma Birdie is back!!!! I am so happy, I cried



She is??? Where is she?? I haven't seen her!! Oh, how I've missed her teasing me. I'm so glad that she's back!!! Yay!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> She is??? Where is she?? I haven't seen her!! Oh, how I've missed her teasing me. I'm so glad that she's back!!! Yay!!!



Yes, yes! Me too, me too!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I don't know why, I'm just happy today. [x]


----------



## Micara

I'm very happy that the verdict came in on this local case that I've been following for over a year, and I feel that it is the right verdict!!! RIP Steven Watkins. I hope your family can find peace.

http://www.sj-r.com/breaking/x1381030605/Jury-deliberations-under-way-in-Skinner-murder-trial


----------



## Crystal

I had a GREAT internship interview with the VP of Economic Development at the Maryville Chamber of Commerce (a town about 15 from where I attend college). 

Wish me luck that I get the job!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Crystal said:


> I had a GREAT internship interview with the VP of Economic Development at the Maryville Chamber of Commerce (a town about 15 from where I attend college).
> 
> Wish me luck that I get the job!



*GOOD LUCK!!!!*


----------



## Tad

Fingers crossed for you, Crystal!


----------



## CastingPearls

Crystal said:


> I had a GREAT internship interview with the VP of Economic Development at the Maryville Chamber of Commerce (a town about 15 from where I attend college).
> 
> Wish me luck that I get the job!


Break a leg, hon!!!


----------



## AuntHen

That tomorrow is Friday! Praise the Lord! I need this work week over!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Our apartment complex was bought out recently. The new management has approved us to be able to get dish tv! I am so stoked that i can get tv for way cheaper!! (we pay 60 bucks for basic f'in cable)


----------



## spiritangel

My mobile was reconnected woot 

and just cause I am happiness itself these days


----------



## Lovelyone

The weather was fabulous today. Went to the park and fed the ducks in the pond, people watched and thoroughly enjoyed myself.


----------



## littlefairywren

Crystal said:


> I had a GREAT internship interview with the VP of Economic Development at the Maryville Chamber of Commerce (a town about 15 from where I attend college).
> 
> Wish me luck that I get the job!



Good luck, Crystal....thinking happy thoughts!


----------



## Mathias

Done finals and hopefully seeing Iron Man 2 tonight!  Also I'm having leftover cake for breakfast, what of it?


----------



## spiritangel

good luck Crystal

lol Mathias am envious want to see iron man 2 but my small town cinema seats totally sux unless your a size 8 darn old movie theatres


----------



## CastingPearls

Mathias said:


> Done finals and hopefully seeing Iron Man 2 tonight!  Also I'm having leftover cake for breakfast, what of it?


Oooooh, let us know how it was. I LOVE Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> Done finals and hopefully seeing Iron Man 2 tonight!  Also I'm having leftover cake for breakfast, what of it?



^5 on the finals completion.

You know...one of my friends from work eats cake for breakfast. lol She ours cereal on top of it and then pours on the milk. I guess this is how she reasons it to be breakfast food.:doh: I say if you want cake....just eat the cake already. 

So how was your cake Mathias?


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that it's Friday, and nearly quitting time, and I'm about to go garage saling!!


----------



## AuntHen

Micara said:


> I'm happy that it's Friday, and nearly quitting time, and I'm about to go garage saling!!



yes! yay for Friday!!!


----------



## Scorsese86

The guy behind the cashier at the shop complimented my t-shirt. That really made my day!


----------



## Gingembre

A guy I have been seeing (extremely casually) told me tonight i was "rad" (i'll forgive him use of the word "rad" - he is an aussie!) and "pretty special" (in a good way ). We don't really have that sort of relationship, and i know he was saying it partly to make me feel better, but it was nice to hear all the same! :happy:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I'm happy that I managed to finish a half-marathon today and way ahead of project time! <thumbs up> Now let me go cover myself in ice because OUCH it all hurts! haha


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Momma Birdie is back, Momma Birdie is back!!!! I am so happy, I cried





Micara said:


> She is??? Where is she?? I haven't seen her!! Oh, how I've missed her teasing me. I'm so glad that she's back!!! Yay!!!



Ya'll are too sweet! :wubu:

So Ms. Micara, are you thinking of interesting positions to put Weirdo in since his ankle will be healing?


----------



## disaster117

Got to see my little cousins for the last time before they went back home to stupid Virginia, MILES AWAY , but I am happy that I got to see them before they left!


----------



## Micara

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Ya'll are too sweet! :wubu:
> 
> So Ms. Micara, are you thinking of interesting positions to put Weirdo in since his ankle will be healing?



Haha, well, you know.... :blush:


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy the sun is Smiling, the weather is mild and thus it is a glorious day and life is wonderful


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> Haha, well, you know.... :blush:



HAHA! Yes, I do. 

I'm guessing that you talked to him recently since you're blushing so much.


----------



## Micara

MizzSnakeBite said:


> HAHA! Yes, I do.
> 
> I'm guessing that you talked to him recently since you're blushing so much.



Just got off the phone, actually. :blush: We've logged so many phone calls that he had to have me added to the "friends and family" plan! LOL

And... Mizz! I have my plane tickets!! 74 days!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> Just got off the phone, actually. :blush: We've logged so many phone calls that he had to have me added to the "friends and family" plan! LOL
> 
> And... Mizz! I have my plane tickets!! 74 days!!



HAHA! Knew it!! <snicker>

We'll all know when you arrive, since there will be fireworks reported coming out of Washington state.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

My laptop is now not acting like a little bitch. Maybe it knew I was about to drop kick it. 

I still say eff technology. Shall we now time how long it takes for it to start acting like a little bitch again?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

AFTER HAVING BEEN ON THE RUN FOR 6 DAYS.

THE GERBIL MENACE HAS BEEN CAPTURED AND RE-SECURED IN HER CAGE. [Her sister is very happy, but she herself is going stir-crazy.] 


....FINALLY. MWUAHAHAHAHA!~


----------



## nugget34

its my rdo, off to the beach


----------



## patmcf

Done Exams


----------



## spiritangel

I am awake in the actual morning hours for a change


----------



## Nutty

It's Mah Biirthday!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> It's Mah Biirthday!!!


Yes, and you have your own thread--did you go over and look, yet??


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> Yes, and you have your own thread--did you go over and look, yet??



I did right before i posted here before ahaha


----------



## george83

Today I'm happy that this time tomorrow me and Maxx Awesome will rocking out with Metallica!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

george83 said:


> Today I'm happy that this time tomorrow me and Maxx Awesome will rocking out with Metallica!



* \m/ WORLD MAGNETIC TOUR \m/ 
HELL FUCKING YEAH!
*




Saw Lars, James, Kirk & Robert twice when they were in the states last year! 
YOU'RE NOT GOING HEAR JACK BUT RINGING IN YOUR EARS FOR DAYS AND YOU'RE GONNA EFFIN' LOVE IT!


----------



## george83

I know I can't WAIT!!!

I seen them back in 2006 but this is an indoor gig and from what I've heard they are miles better indoors so do say I'm excited is an understatement .

Just a few hours to go now  \m/


----------



## Jes

a. that i'm not crazy
and
b. love. lovelovelovelovelove.

so there! puttin' my business in the street and not caring! *fart noise*


----------



## george83

Moshed out to Metallica last night and I'm paying for it today but I'm over the freaking moon about this....





It's Lars Fucking Ulrich!

*Hugs signed metallica albums*

James, Kirk and Robert just ignored us though


----------



## Jes

I'm happy to have learned an important life lesson: Money can't buy you class. Elegance is learned, oh yeah.


----------



## KittyKitten

I'm happy that my dad didn't have to stay overnight in the hospital. He was discharged within a two hours. He had a seizure attack from neglecting to take his medication last night and we had to call the ambulance this morning. 

I'm glad he is ok!


----------



## rellis10

I got a told this afternoon that i've been selected for a Job Interview next week for a job i really want to get. Got high hopes for this one.

Wish me luck


----------



## Tanuki

Got loads of new cloths and having loads of fun trying them all on and dancing and twirling around hehe :3


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> I got a told this afternoon that i've been selected for a Job Interview next week for a job i really want to get. Got high hopes for this one.
> 
> Wish me luck



good luck




take some pics tbear so we can see how awesome you look



as for me I am happy that my little jaunt into meh and negative energy today did not last for very long at all and hey I even managed to write a new blog so not too shabby


----------



## rellis10

Thanks.....Good Luck makes me happy too


----------



## Crystal

Update on the finals:

I made a 100 on my Finance final! I wasn't even sure it was possible to make a 100 on a final exam...ever. 

I'm pretty damn proud of myself today.


----------



## rellis10

Congrats and well done! :bow:


----------



## Micara

Crystal said:


> Update on the finals:
> 
> I made a 100 on my Finance final! I wasn't even sure it was possible to make a 100 on a final exam...ever.
> 
> I'm pretty damn proud of myself today.



That's awesome!!! Way to go, Crystal!!! :bow:


----------



## Crystal

Crystal said:


> I had a GREAT internship interview with the VP of Economic Development at the Maryville Chamber of Commerce (a town about 15 from where I attend college).
> 
> Wish me luck that I get the job!



More good news! I just got a call from them and I GOT THE INTERNSHIP!

I was up against people who actually already have their Bachelors Degrees in Public Policy (I'm still working on mine) and I still managed to impress them enough to get the internship!

I start on May 24. Thanks for all the support and good luck wishes, everyone!


----------



## Micara

Crystal said:


> More good news! I just got a call from them and I GOT THE INTERNSHIP!
> 
> I was up against people who actually already have their Bachelors Degrees in Public Policy (I'm still working on mine) and I still managed to impress them enough to get the internship!
> 
> I start on May 24. Thanks for all the support and good luck wishes, everyone!



Way to go AGAIN, Crystal!!! You're having quite an exciting day!! :happy:


----------



## Crystal

Micara said:


> That's awesome!!! Way to go, Crystal!!! :bow:





Micara said:


> Way to go AGAIN, Crystal!!! You're having quite an exciting day!! :happy:



Thank you, darling! Today is definitely a special day. :happy:


----------



## qwertyman173

That Gordon Brown is gone!


----------



## omytoo

Finished a big project at work...AND have a three-day weekend coming up. What's not to be happy about?

(Hi folks...I'm new!)


----------



## Micara

omytoo said:


> Finished a big project at work...AND have a three-day weekend coming up. What's not to be happy about?
> 
> (Hi folks...I'm new!)



Hi! Welcome to Dims! I wish I had a 3 day weekend!


----------



## omytoo

I work at a college and Saturday is graduation...the president always gives us the Monday after grad off...the lovely man that he is!


----------



## willowmoon

The new episode of Lost, "Across the Sea" is FINALLY uploaded to Hulu -- still have to head to my shop for tonight, so I'm hoping to get a chance to watch it tomorrow morning. Can't wait !!!


----------



## balletguy

I am actually taking a day off from work on Thursday...


----------



## omytoo

Willow---I've got LOST to look forward to tonight, as well...on DVR!

Ballet---Rock on tomorrow...days off are the best!


----------



## isamarie69

Im happy im heading out with the girls, Watching bands having a few drinks, And a new fella is comming to hang out with me  We shall see how that goes.


----------



## nettie

Crystal said:


> More good news! I just got a call from them and I GOT THE INTERNSHIP!
> 
> I was up against people who actually already have their Bachelors Degrees in Public Policy (I'm still working on mine) and I still managed to impress them enough to get the internship!
> 
> I start on May 24. Thanks for all the support and good luck wishes, everyone!



Congratulations! This sounds like it's going to be an amazing experience for you.


----------



## CastingPearls

Big weekend planned with my oldest friends down the shore.
Drunken debauchery will ensue.


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Big weekend planned with my oldest friends down the shore.
> Drunken debauchery will ensue.



Debauchery sounds good, but I just can't do drunken anymore. The last time I did that, I spent the end of my night talking to a door....and that is not a good look for me


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I had a great phone call with a friend this evening. It left me feeling hopeful!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Downloaded Majora's mask on my wii, FINALLY!... YAYYYYYY


----------



## spiritangel

I am finally getting paid for stuff woot last payment should be trow now to be good and pay the bills or go to spotlight for a few needed scrap things


----------



## Aust99

Pay the bills.... and go to Spotlight.... sometimes find a bargain. :




I got good news!!!!


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> Pay the bills.... and go to Spotlight.... sometimes find a bargain. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got good news!!!!




hmm well yeah but if I dont pay all the bills I can afford spotlight hence the dillemma


oooh good news are you going to share it?


----------



## Micara

I'm happy and excited because I just won a Cold Stone Creamery cake for my entire office from a local radio station!! It's being delivered Monday and I think that I get to be on the radio too!!! WOOHOO! I got to pick what I wanted, so I picked Peanut Butter Playground. Hot dog!! I never win anything!!


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> I'm happy and excited because I just won a Cold Stone Creamery cake for my entire office from a local radio station!! It's being delivered Monday and I think that I get to be on the radio too!!! WOOHOO! I got to pick what I wanted, so I picked Peanut Butter Playground. Hot dog!! I never win anything!!



congrats!! Always love it when I win stuff mind you havent really tried in ages cept for tickets to the beautiful girls but sadly it diddnt happen

really stoked for you


----------



## rellis10

Got a good idea for something to write as past of my hobby.


----------



## Proner

I'm happy because I had yesterday one of the best birthday party of my life but I have to remember that diving in a green water pool is not always a good idea haha even if Ms Vodka told you so


----------



## CastingPearls

Proner said:


> I'm happy because I had yesterday one of the best birthday party of my life but I have to remember that diving in a green water pool is not always a good idea haha even if Ms Vodka told you so


Your birthday?? Happy Birthday Proner!


----------



## Proner

CastingPearls said:


> Your birthday?? Happy Birthday Proner!



No it was one of my closest friend birthday but I enjoyed it as it was mine


----------



## willowmoon

omytoo said:


> Willow---I've got LOST to look forward to tonight, as well...on DVR!



Just now watched it! Great episode -- but it leaves me now with more questions instead of answers. Typical LOST.


----------



## spiritangel

that I have to go to town cause it means I can get the araldyte I need so that I can glue the head joint for my new bear wich means Yay I can finish the bear at last


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Debauchery sounds good, but I just can't do drunken anymore. The last time I did that, *I spent the end of my night talking to a door*....and that is not a good look for me



ROFLMAO!!!!!!!! 



spiritangel said:


> I am finally getting paid for stuff woot last payment should be trow now to be good and pay the bills or go to spotlight for a few needed scrap things



Fantastic!!



Micara said:


> I'm happy and excited because I just won a Cold Stone Creamery cake for my entire office from a local radio station!! It's being delivered Monday and I think that I get to be on the radio too!!! WOOHOO! I got to pick what I wanted, so I picked Peanut Butter Playground. Hot dog!! I never win anything!!



OMG, I'm sooooooooooo jealous!!! I want ice cream now! lol

Congrats!




Proner said:


> I'm happy because I had yesterday one of the best birthday party of my life but I have to remember that diving in a green water pool is not always a good idea haha even if Ms Vodka told you so





Proner said:


> No it was one of my closest friend birthday but I enjoyed it as it was mine



All right you!! You may send my birthday rep back to me!


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that my co-worker Mark bought me Pad Thai for lunch today!!!  But believe me, I _earned_ it!!


----------



## balletguy

Its Friday


----------



## CastingPearls

Thank God. Weekend has begun. Tequila has been purchased. Bags are packed. Music is queued up. Gas tank is full. Ready to go.


----------



## Mathias

I'm sitting in silence listening to the thunderstorm outside. I love the rain.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Mathias said:


> I'm sitting in silence listening to the thunderstorm outside. I love the rain.



I'm jealous I adore listening to rainstorms too. Can I come sit with you?! :happy:


----------



## rellis10

I'm happy its the WEEKEND


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am thrilled that i got the 1000 mile service on my fatboy this week..and had a good diagnosis on problem and have a new coil, fresh oil and sparks and ready to put down some rubber this weekend!!!!!!! *


----------



## GTAFA

Unbelievable. Boston was leading three games to zero, over the Philadelphia Flyers. Philadelphia then won three games in a row to force a seventh game.

In the first period of the 7th game, Boston took a three-nothing lead. So Philadelphia was coming back from 3-0 in the GAME as well as three games to nothing. But by the end of the 2nd period it was 3 - 3!

So to have Philadelphia win it 4-3 seems absolutely magical. Yes it's hard for Bruins fans, but what a game! Oh my God.


----------



## Jon Blaze

- I just saved a bunch of money on my books for the class I'm taking in a few weeks. The lowest price on the main site was 396. I got it down to 155. Bad news is I'm going to be dissecting in my dorm room lol.

-Got 443k in bejewled blitz. Aww yeah. lol


----------



## Micara

Jon Blaze said:


> -
> 
> -Got 443k in bejewled blitz. Aww yeah. lol



What's your secret? I've never gotten above 350K. And I play constantly.


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that my lovely friends are keeping my bored self company online tonight. That way I won't online shop. I love you guys!!! :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

GTAFA said:


> Unbelievable. Boston was leading three games to zero, over the Philadelphia Flyers. Philadelphia then won three games in a row to force a seventh game.
> 
> In the first period of the 7th game, Boston took a three-nothing lead. So Philadelphia was coming back from 3-0 in the GAME as well as three games to nothing. But by the end of the 2nd period it was 3 - 3!
> 
> So to have Philadelphia win it 4-3 seems absolutely magical. Yes it's hard for Bruins fans, but what a game! Oh my God.



Stop speaking Greek to me! 



Jon Blaze said:


> - I just saved a bunch of money on my books for the class I'm taking in a few weeks. The lowest price on the main site was 396. I got it down to 155. *Bad news is I'm going to be dissecting in my dorm room lol.*
> 
> -Got 443k in bejewled blitz. Aww yeah. lol



Ah the memories....nothing like having a dead, partially disemboweled shark living with you.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> I'm happy that my lovely friends are keeping my bored self company online tonight. That way I won't online shop. I love you guys!!! :wubu:



HAHA! Here's a sale for you! 20% off and Dims members get free shipping! 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/atlantisak

Yeah, I'm evil.


----------



## Micara

MizzSnakeBite said:


> HAHA! Here's a sale for you! 20% off and Dims members get free shipping!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/atlantisak
> 
> Yeah, I'm evil.



Meanie!  Eric's going to be sad when I don't have the cash to fly to Seattle! It will be all your fault, Mizz!!


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> I'm happy that my lovely friends are keeping my bored self company online tonight. That way I won't online shop. I love you guys!!! :wubu:



You are most welcome honey. :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> Meanie!  Eric's going to be sad when I don't have the cash to fly to Seattle! It will be all your fault, Mizz!!



I thought you already bought your ticket, Goose!


----------



## Micara

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I thought you already bought your ticket, Goose!



Yeah, well, erm... there's the hotel bill... and incidentals...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Weirdo890 said:


> You are most welcome honey. :happy:



Do we need a room?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> Yeah, well, erm... there's the hotel bill... and incidentals...



Oh my mind's wandering, thinking about.......incidentals.....


----------



## Micara

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Do we need a room?



Are you paying?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> Are you paying?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

I'm happy for my daughter.  Her softball game today was against the team she played on last year in another town. I didn't recognize the coach at first but then did & went over to say 'hi'. He gave me a big hug and asked how she is. It turns out they saved the last game ball from last year for her, had the team members sign it and presented it to her after the game today! (she didn't get the play the last 2 games last year) I got teary eyed! She was so happy! :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Did not have to mow today.


However, Tomorrow is a much different story.


----------



## balletguy

some crazy strom came by still some awesome lightning going on


----------



## Lamia

I might have a new job down the road. I work in a call center currently and a lady who works down in systems asked me if I would be interested in working in her department. I run some stuff for them at night and I've known her my whole life. It would be 40 hours a week which would get me insurance and benefits. HURRAY! and the hours are 4pm to midnight sun-thurs so fri and sat off. 

Right now I work thur-fri-sat 10 hour overnight shifts. I have talking to people on the phone. Just have to submit my application and resume.


----------



## littlefairywren

Lamia said:


> I might have a new job down the road. I work in a call center currently and a lady who works down in systems asked me if I would be interested in working in her department. I run some stuff for them at night and I've known her my whole life. It would be 40 hours a week which would get me insurance and benefits. HURRAY! and the hours are 4pm to midnight sun-thurs so fri and sat off.
> 
> Right now I work thur-fri-sat 10 hour overnight shifts. I have talking to people on the phone. Just have to submit my application and resume.



Best of luck...fingers crossed for you


----------



## spiritangel

gl Lamia


I am happy cause I have had the most lazy indulgent day, spent most of it playing one of my fb apps, and even got to eat some chocolate lifes good, and amidst that made another fairy headpiece and put the green eyes in my new bear so a very relaxing fun blissful day here


----------



## willowmoon

Reminiscing of my days of working for someone else, I am REALLY REALLY HAPPY that I am self-employed and doing something I actually enjoy. Been doing it for about a year now, and it's a great feeling!


----------



## rellis10

FA Cup Final day!

What's not to like? I'm a neutral and i'm still excited for the match.


----------



## Proner

Even if we didn't win the championship the atmosphere in the locker room after the game was crazy, flying water bottles and 20 half naked men yelling "We will go in the upper division!"


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> Even if we didn't win the championship the atmosphere in the locker room after the game was crazy, flying water bottles and 20 half naked men yelling "We will go in the upper division!"



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.................the thought of 20 half naked men makes me happy.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lamia said:


> I might have a new job down the road. I work in a call center currently and a lady who works down in systems asked me if I would be interested in working in her department. I run some stuff for them at night and I've known her my whole life. It would be 40 hours a week which would get me insurance and benefits. HURRAY! and the hours are 4pm to midnight sun-thurs so fri and sat off.
> 
> Right now I work thur-fri-sat 10 hour overnight shifts. I have talking to people on the phone. Just have to submit my application and resume.



Good luck!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.................the thought of 20 half naked men makes me happy.



Oh yes! YES!
Someone needs a cold shower over there lol


----------



## Surlysomething

I moved some furniture in my apartment and it looks SO MUCH BIGGER.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Oh yes! YES!
> Someone needs a cold shower over there lol



NOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooo!! I wanna think about 20 excited, naked men......





Surlysomething said:


> I moved some furniture in my apartment and it looks SO MUCH BIGGER.



Fun!! It's always so nice to move stuff around, and have a new look (especially if it makes the area look larger!).


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> NOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooo!! I wanna think about 20 excited, naked men......



Oh, they are excited now....before, they were just naked. My mind is boggling lol :wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

Its 5:30 in the morning, the car is packed to the roof with assorted car stuff that I will sell at a swap meet in attempts to get my dining room back. With Luck I may make some connections to get the bits & pieces needed to finish Esther so that one Day this year I may fire her up drop the top and cruise over to Dairy Queen. Going to be a great day.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Oh, they are excited now....before, they were just naked. My mind is boggling lol :wubu:



Well they were "crazy," throwing water bottles, and yelling! I'd say that was excited! 

:wubu: too my wee chicklet


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy (and sad) because I am working on a design team submission wich is frustrating me as its for a specific brand that I seem to have very little of in my scrap stash and whilst it does force me to make the most of what I have no matter what project I am working on I seem to hit roadblocks

but I am happy that so far what I have done seems to be comming together really well, hmm thinking i may need to escape into fantasy land, fairy headpieces the last couple of nights and working on a christmas mask tonight being creative and finding ways to make stuff work with limited resources always makes me happy

and over the moon as a friend just emailed me the 3d scans of his baby wow that is just the best thing to happen today


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> I am happy (and sad) because I am working on a design team submission wich is frustrating me as its for a specific brand that I seem to have very little of in my scrap stash and whilst it does force me to make the most of what I have no matter what project I am working on I seem to hit roadblocks
> 
> but I am happy that so far what I have done seems to be comming together really well, hmm thinking i may need to escape into fantasy land, fairy headpieces the last couple of nights and working on a christmas mask tonight being creative and finding ways to make stuff work with limited resources always makes me happy
> 
> and over the moon as a friend just emailed me the 3d scans of his baby wow that is just the best thing to happen today



Good luck on your projects!


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> Its 5:30 in the morning, the car is packed to the roof with assorted car stuff that I will sell at a swap meet in attempts to get my dining room back. With Luck I may make some connections to get the bits & pieces needed to finish Esther so that one Day this year I may fire her up drop the top and cruise over to Dairy Queen. Going to be a great day.



Please post pics of Esther, Charlie! I hope you get your dining room back


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Please post pics of Esther, Charlie! I hope you get your dining room back



Yes, dining rooms are big here for some odd reason.


----------



## spiritangel

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Good luck on your projects!



hugs ty well Mask is done (I think lol) a little ingenuity and some creativity with things that are not the brand but also are not usual things to scrap with should help  no to wait for the glitter to dry


am soo happy cause I found a way to finish it without having to add extra expense


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm having a relaxing day, talking to my girlfriend and hanging out with some awesome people here on Dims. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Awwww Weirdo....

I'm happy because I spent the weekend on the Jersey shore with my oldest friend and her entire clan came over to see us too. We got drunk and talked till 5AM, went to a citywide yard sale (bought nothing--shocking) and ate really good bagels, pizza and Chinese food. I can't believe she has grandchildren and that her sister is a mother now and her bbbaby is a clone and the same age she was the last time I saw her. Great time.


----------



## spiritangel

I am for the most part happy these days, and because I am healing faster than expected wich means I wont have to go see my Dr (fingers crossed) and because I am finding a few more bits and bobs to use for my design team application


----------



## littlefairywren

Woo hoo, I was not selected for jury duty!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo, I was not selected for jury duty!



YEA!!!!!!!!!!! They knew Momma Bird would come down hard on them if they took my wee chicklet away!


----------



## rellis10

It's Sunny!

What's not to be happy about when it's sunny?


----------



## Lovelyone

The hospital is taking very good care of my mother


----------



## Nutty

Yankees Won


----------



## Jon Blaze

-This Arnold Palmer is freaking delicious. lol

- So happy I met my goal for my fitness test.


----------



## Surlysomething

2 days left and then i'm heading out of this crazy-ass city for a long weekend with friends.


----------



## spiritangel

I have an amazingly generous scrapbooking friend who just sent me about $25 worth of product for my dt entry and most of it is brand new feel soo lucky to have such amazing friends


----------



## CastingPearls

Going to see John Valby on Friday.


----------



## BBW Goddess Anna

I am happy that I am the big, beautiful sexy woman I am!


----------



## willowmoon

.... that I got to watch LOST's new episode right away this morning on Hulu, and didn't have the delay of X number of hours like I did with last week's episode.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I am happy that I have people in my life who, despite how much I've tortured them over the years, can still see past the abundance of Wicked to the minuscule Angel and pay me back in kind with a witty, wonderful and perfectly fitting gift to honor/torture me with.


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm chatting with my girlfriend, listening to good music, and am enjoying the good life I lead. :happy:


----------



## Linda

The rain has finally stopped and it's gorgeous outside today. My friend from work and I went and had Lebanese for lunch today. It was amazing!


----------



## CastingPearls

I finally got the see the last five minutes of Imposter after missing it the first six times I watched it.


----------



## spiritangel

that the beautiful girls have given us a whole day to listen to their new album spooks for free, it has me mellow and happy

oh and that I am putting myself first and cancelling an appointment today as my health is a little dicey atm


----------



## GTAFA

I am grinning as I think about this. I just taught my first class in one of my courses and everything clicked with the students. Almost all of them are beyond the expected. I prepared a class for adult ed and a bunch of scholars & professional artists showed up. Wow do I feel lucky. And I am looking forward to the next class with a smile on my face.


----------



## rellis10

I Got A Job!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> I Got A Job!!!



*Congratulations!*


----------



## balletguy

rellis10 said:


> I Got A Job!!!



Great news!!!


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> I Got A Job!!!



Congrats!!!! so what will you be doing?


I am happy cause I got my cousins kids chrissy pressies reduced from $14 to are you ready for it $2 each they are these cool High school musical, hannah montanna and pirates of the carribean iron on transfers that can be glittered thought it was good too cause I can post them cheap if I dont get to go visit. 

And I got some stuff for my design team application, and a few other bargains noteably floating and marbling stuff for acrylic paints darn the people at spotlight though putting the price sticker over the instructions so the peeled off 

well that and I applied todo a meditation retreat over my birthday fortnight woot


----------



## rellis10

spiritangel said:


> Congrats!!!! so what will you be doing?



Admin Assistant working for a training and community centre. Nothing too exciting and it's only a six month position but at least it's money in the bank.

Gonna enjoy tommorow morning. The first time i can walk into the Jobcentre, sit down, and tell those smug people behind the desks that i dont need their useless advice anymore.


----------



## willowmoon

rellis10 said:


> Admin Assistant working for a training and community centre. Nothing too exciting and it's only a six month position but at least it's money in the bank.
> 
> Gonna enjoy tommorow morning. The first time i can walk into the Jobcentre, sit down, and tell those smug people behind the desks that i dont need their useless advice anymore.



Congratulations! I remember reading about you going in for a job interview (I think it was yesterday, sorry, memory's a little fuzzy).


----------



## Linda

rellis10 said:


> I Got A Job!!!





WooHoo!!! :bounce:

Congratulations! That is awesome news!! :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

rellis10 said:


> I Got A Job!!!



:bow: *Hip Hip Hooray!* :bow:

:bounce: :bow: :bounce: :bow: :bounce: :bow: :bounce:


----------



## Lamia

rellis10 said:


> I Got A Job!!!



Congratz!! I hope you love it! 

I am happy today because I bought these Snyder's pretzel pieces hot buffalo wing and they taste great. I am always nervous about trying new things because I am picky, even though I will eat anything I just rarely enjoy it. 

Good flavor and great texture I like the sound they make when I crunch them...loud. :eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls

Lamia said:


> Congratz!! I hope you love it!
> 
> I am happy today because I bought these Snyder's pretzel pieces hot buffalo wing and they taste great. I am always nervous about trying new things because I am picky, even though I will eat anything I just rarely enjoy it.
> 
> Good flavor and great texture I like the sound they make when I crunch them...loud. :eat1:


I love all the Snyder's pretzel pieces--you're right--perfect size, texture and flavor.


----------



## nugget34

its saturday (money day)  9 hours work at double time and monday is a rostered day off


----------



## Blackjack

Hello, old friend.


----------



## willowmoon

That google's main page has the Pac-Man game right on it (to celebrate its upcoming 30th anniversary), and it's playable! Neat!


----------



## Lamia

Blackjack said:


> Hello, old friend.



*homer drool* god I loved Zelda.. one of my favorite memories is spending all summer playing Zelda. Seeing that makes me happy.


----------



## Blackjack

Lamia said:


> *homer drool* god I loved Zelda.. one of my favorite memories is spending all summer playing Zelda. Seeing that makes me happy.



Honestly, I just started replaying the GBA version of that one, so I'm not gonna be using the SNES version so much. It was just the first cartridge that I popped in to test if the system still works.

It does.

Maybe I can fish my Genesis out of the closet, too, and rock some _Altered Beast_.


----------



## Tanuki

Blackjack said:


> Hello, old friend.



It's.... Beautiful

As for what's making me happy I went to see the band Wolves In The Throne Room last night, one of my absolute favourite bands and it was incredible, Yay!


----------



## Lovelyone

For the second time in my life I have seen a double rainbow. Its awesome.


----------



## spiritangel

omg yes we had one last year I think it was stretched all the way over my units was glorious such a beautiful thing


That I am ontop of my email readings, and catching up on a few things life is always good when things get done easily


----------



## Lamia

Tonight on the way to work I saw my red fox that I see all the time. It usually has a rodent in its mouth. Well, tonight I saw that she has a family. I saw her with little ones frollicking. It made me so happy. Work is dead tonight so I sat here and pretended that I gave her a baby shower. I know...I'm daft, but it's so boring. 10 hour shift of no calls and nothing to do. So I made her baby shower cake made of dead rodents. I think she would love it.


----------



## spiritangel

I got Hugs actual real live hugs from my gorgeous 6 year old niece who was helping said uncle move in next door thank goodness not till monday 

was soo cute to see her wish I had got a pic of her in the scarf I made for my sister and trying on the pink fairy head piece it was perfect cause it fell down enough to not need bobby pins sooo adorable and she gave me a WOW reaction to the canvas I created for my design team application was soooo nice to see her


----------



## willowmoon

My best friend's birthday is today, he is officially 34! I'll have to give him a call to wish him happy birthday -- he used to live out here near Green Bay and now he lives in Las Vegas. He's been out there for the past 3 years or so and he absolutely HATES IT and is thinking about moving back out this way maybe this year, which'd be great.


----------



## largenlovely

My sister and I have been wanting to start a cleaning service for the past few months..and we managed to get our first commercial client who is willing to help us out and get us started  Which means..no more staring at a wall in the call center mindlessly answering questions about people's bills!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lamia said:


> Tonight on the way to work I saw my red fox that I see all the time. It usually has a rodent in its mouth. Well, tonight I saw that she has a family. I saw her with little ones frollicking. It made me so happy. Work is dead tonight so I sat here and pretended that I gave her a baby shower. I know...I'm daft, but it's so boring. 10 hour shift of no calls and nothing to do. So I made her baby shower cake made of dead rodents. I think she would love it.



ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Micara

I'm happy because in exactly 60 days, I will be in Seattle!!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> I'm happy because in exactly 60 days, I will be in Seattle!!!!



Countdown to fireworks!


----------



## Linda

I found $30 underneath the washer when I was washing the floor. However I also found 8 orhpaned socks behind the washer. lol


----------



## willowmoon

Linda said:


> I found $30 underneath the washer when I was washing the floor. However I also found 8 orhpaned socks behind the washer. lol



I always had a theory that with each time doing laundry, there was always a missing sock afterwards -- kinda had a feeling that there was always at least one that went into a portal of some sort via the dryer into another dimension. There'd be this dimension just chock full o' missing socks from everyone's dryers. 

Now you've done it. You've shot my theory full of holes now. Gonna look behind the washer later on today.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lamia said:


> Tonight on the way to work I saw my red fox that I see all the time. It usually has a rodent in its mouth. Well, tonight I saw that she has a family. I saw her with little ones frollicking. It made me so happy. Work is dead tonight so I sat here and pretended that I gave her a baby shower. I know...I'm daft, but it's so boring. 10 hour shift of no calls and nothing to do. So I made her baby shower cake made of dead rodents. I think she would love it.


I love this! We have dens of both red and gray foxes on our property. I could've used that cake to congratulate the mother fox who had a litter under our front porch!


----------



## BigCutieClaudia

I am happy about an upcoming trip out of town...i can't wait to blow this popscicle stand for a few days :-d


----------



## Linda

willowmoon said:


> I always had a theory that with each time doing laundry, there was always a missing sock afterwards -- kinda had a feeling that there was always at least one that went into a portal of some sort via the dryer into another dimension. There'd be this dimension just chock full o' missing socks from everyone's dryers.
> 
> Now you've done it. You've shot my theory full of holes now. Gonna look behind the washer later on today.





Sorry to ruin that for you.
They were all dry but you could tel they had been wet at one time. I think they were scared that they would drown and jumped to their death instead.

Weird thing is....some of those socks I had never seen before. LOL


----------



## lalatx

That my last day of work is on Friday. Than I get a 9 day vacation that kicks off in South Padre. 

Looking forward to camping on the beach, our awesome condo and relaxing.


----------



## Cece Larue

lalatx said:


> That my last day of work is on Friday. Than I get a 9 day vacation that kicks off in South Padre.
> 
> Looking forward to camping on the beach, our awesome condo and relaxing.



Everything about this post is FULL of win! I so love Padre... one of my favorite places to go... and I LOVE LOVE LOVE your signature... "I'm just like you... only prettier!" Quite possibly my favorite song from that album.


----------



## Chode McBlob

I just got a job offer after being unemployed foir 10 months. Actually I did start working as contractor in CT for 2 months. CT sucked. But after 2 months I got to move back to GA for a better MUCH higher paying contract job at a place I got laid off of 10 years ago in the dept. I used to work in. BUT that lead to an interview for a direct hire job in different dept. That's where I got the offer from. The pay is a 16% increase over the last job I got laid off of last year and I start out with 3 weeks of vacation time. So that's what I'm HAPPY about.


----------



## CastingPearls

Chode McBlob said:


> I just got a job offer after being unemployed foir 10 months. Actually I did start working as contractor in CT for 2 months. CT sucked. But after 2 months I got to move back to GA for a better MUCH higher paying contract job at a place I got laid off of 10 years ago in the dept. I used to work in. BUT that lead to an interview for a direct hire job in different dept. That's where I got the offer from. The pay is a 16% increase over the last job I got laid off of last year and I start out with 3 weeks of vacation time. So that's what I'm HAPPY about.


Congratulations!


----------



## nettie

Chode McBlob said:


> I just got a job offer after being unemployed foir 10 months. ... The pay is a 16% increase over the last job I got laid off of last year and I start out with 3 weeks of vacation time. So that's what I'm HAPPY about.



So happy to hear this! Congratulations!


----------



## Cece Larue

Chode McBlob said:


> I just got a job offer after being unemployed foir 10 months. Actually I did start working as contractor in CT for 2 months. CT sucked. But after 2 months I got to move back to GA for a better MUCH higher paying contract job at a place I got laid off of 10 years ago in the dept. I used to work in. BUT that lead to an interview for a direct hire job in different dept. That's where I got the offer from. The pay is a 16% increase over the last job I got laid off of last year and I start out with 3 weeks of vacation time. So that's what I'm HAPPY about.




Awesome! Definitely something to celebrate!


----------



## rellis10

Chode McBlob said:


> I just got a job offer after being unemployed foir 10 months. Actually I did start working as contractor in CT for 2 months. CT sucked. But after 2 months I got to move back to GA for a better MUCH higher paying contract job at a place I got laid off of 10 years ago in the dept. I used to work in. BUT that lead to an interview for a direct hire job in different dept. That's where I got the offer from. The pay is a 16% increase over the last job I got laid off of last year and I start out with 3 weeks of vacation time. So that's what I'm HAPPY about.



Congrats, i know this feeling myself after just getting a job after a long period on unemployment.


----------



## gobettiepurple

Chode McBlob said:


> I just got a job offer after being unemployed foir 10 months. Actually I did start working as contractor in CT for 2 months. CT sucked. But after 2 months I got to move back to GA for a better MUCH higher paying contract job at a place I got laid off of 10 years ago in the dept. I used to work in. BUT that lead to an interview for a direct hire job in different dept. That's where I got the offer from. The pay is a 16% increase over the last job I got laid off of last year and I start out with 3 weeks of vacation time. So that's what I'm HAPPY about.



*Congrats! I have to admit, I am jealous. It will be 1 year in july that i have been without employment. I think I am going to start an unemployment thread - everyone could use some advice in this uncertain job market!*


----------



## Linda

Chode McBlob said:


> I just got a job offer after being unemployed foir 10 months. Actually I did start working as contractor in CT for 2 months. CT sucked. But after 2 months I got to move back to GA for a better MUCH higher paying contract job at a place I got laid off of 10 years ago in the dept. I used to work in. BUT that lead to an interview for a direct hire job in different dept. That's where I got the offer from. The pay is a 16% increase over the last job I got laid off of last year and I start out with 3 weeks of vacation time. So that's what I'm HAPPY about.



Congrats!!


----------



## Tanuki

I'm happy I found a cardigan to go with my dress for pride ^.^!


----------



## Chode McBlob

*Thanks!* I'm in Engineering. I've been laid off every job I ever had in my life. Jobs never last. The average length of a job is 2 1/2 years. On layoff after another and relocating like a nomad for the next job. This relocation isn't too bad. It's about 120 miles from where I am now. But now I have a house to sell again. This will be my 3rd house in 10 yrs.

I would not recommend anyone that is young and starting a career to waste their life in Engineering. There are many other engineers that have gone through the same crap I've gone through. Engineering is not a career, its just job hopping. I hope this one will last longer. Its at Lockheed Martin. I will be working on a modernization program upgrading the C5 Galaxy cargo plane. My last job was at Cessna. But nobody is buying business jets any more. They have laid off more than 50% of their employees.

Anyway, an unemployment thread sounds like a good idea. Unemployment goes around like plague.


----------



## Saoirse

Im happy that I spent Friday night and today hanging out with a cool dude. I adore his dog and his friends are pretty cool too. Plus, he smokes really good weed.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Chode McBlob said:


> I just got a job offer after being unemployed foir 10 months. Actually I did start working as contractor in CT for 2 months. CT sucked. But after 2 months I got to move back to GA for a better MUCH higher paying contract job at a place I got laid off of 10 years ago in the dept. I used to work in. BUT that lead to an interview for a direct hire job in different dept. That's where I got the offer from. The pay is a 16% increase over the last job I got laid off of last year and I start out with 3 weeks of vacation time. So that's what I'm HAPPY about.



Congrats!! :bow:



gobettiepurple said:


> *Congrats! I have to admit, I am jealous. It will be 1 year in july that i have been without employment. I think I am going to start an unemployment thread - everyone could use some advice in this uncertain job market!*



That sounds like a fantastic idea!


----------



## Cece Larue

I just bought tickets to go see Rooney play on July 3rd.... ANDDDDDDDDDD Tickets to go see MANCHESTER UNITED take on MLS Allstars on July 28th in Houston. I'm SO geeked!


----------



## Proner

I'm in holiday (What? French are lazy and never work? What a cliché! ), weather is warm and I come back from ocean... life is good :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

I just found the most stunning gorgeous red medieval dress on ebay in my size and she has it in purple to, gonna have to ask her if she will let me layby them as I am in loooooveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Micara

I am happy that I got Eric hooked on Glee!!!


----------



## rellis10

I am happy i won my match in my Efedding hobby and i am...

*puts on wrestling announcer's voice*

...STILL THE MCW WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAAAAAAAAAAMPION!


----------



## balletguy

rellis10 said:


> I am happy i won my match in my Efedding hobby and i am...
> 
> *puts on wrestling announcer's voice*
> 
> ...STILL THE MCW WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAAAAAAAAAAMPION!



Good Job!


----------



## rellis10

balletguy said:


> Good Job!



Thanks, this one was a tough one too. Narrowly beat the other guy.


----------



## CastingPearls

Watching Shatner's Raw Nerve on A & E. He's interviewing Leonard Nimoy and is discussing Nimoy's photography. Nimoy's wearing a tee-shirt with a print of one of his works--BBW's holding hands and dancing. 

Wonderfully surreal on so many levels.


----------



## KittyKitten

I'm getting my new mini laptop!!!!!


----------



## snuggletiger

Got called into a meeting and presented with a 10 year pin. Just with the way the economy is so wonky, being with the same employer for 10 years YAAAAY me. I don't know what made me happier, getting the nice decorative pin or the boss saying "welcome to the oldtimer club"


----------



## kristineirl

snuggletiger said:


> Got called into a meeting and presented with a 10 year pin. Just with the way the economy is so wonky, being with the same employer for 10 years YAAAAY me. I don't know what made me happier, getting the nice decorative pin or the boss saying "welcome to the oldtimer club"



that's really really sweet AND rad! congratulations :]


----------



## Linda

snuggletiger said:


> Got called into a meeting and presented with a 10 year pin. Just with the way the economy is so wonky, being with the same employer for 10 years YAAAAY me. I don't know what made me happier, getting the nice decorative pin or the boss saying "welcome to the oldtimer club"



Awesome!! Congratulations!!!! :bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> I'm in holiday (What? French are lazy and never work? What a cliché! ), weather is warm and I come back from ocean... life is good :happy:



You're so mean! You didn't take me! 



rellis10 said:


> I am happy i won my match in my Efedding hobby and i am...
> 
> *puts on wrestling announcer's voice*
> 
> ...STILL THE MCW WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAAAAAAAAAAMPION!



Congrats! 



snuggletiger said:


> Got called into a meeting and presented with a 10 year pin. Just with the way the economy is so wonky, being with the same employer for 10 years YAAAAY me. I don't know what made me happier, getting the nice decorative pin or the boss saying "welcome to the oldtimer club"



Fantastic!! Congrats! :bow:


----------



## Mathias

New camera came in the mail yesterday evening. Also I found out that coffee chocolate chip cookies are amazing!


----------



## spiritangel

My new undies I got from ebay arrived ohh sooo cute and they fit woo hooo


----------



## Fluffy51888

I can't cook. Like, at all. But tonight I decided to be brave and try to make a recipe I found on StumbleUpon for Cheddar Thyme Potato Knishes. I have to admit, they were kinda awesome, especially for my first try at a real recipe. I was quite proud.


----------



## littlefairywren

snuggletiger said:


> Got called into a meeting and presented with a 10 year pin. Just with the way the economy is so wonky, being with the same employer for 10 years YAAAAY me. I don't know what made me happier, getting the nice decorative pin or the boss saying "welcome to the oldtimer club"



Gilmorris is super happy for you 



Mathias said:


> New camera came in the mail yesterday evening. Also I found out that coffee chocolate chip cookies are amazing!



Ok, they sound really good....and now I want some please, pretty please


----------



## Mathias

littlefairywren said:


> Gilmorris is super happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, they sound really good....and now I want some please, pretty please



I still have a few left!


----------



## snuggletiger

Yeap 20 more years till I can retire and travel the world with Gilmorris  all he has to do is hold the ice bucket for drinks.


----------



## Weirdo890

It's just a nice, relaxing day. :happy:


----------



## Gingembre

New Black Keys album. New Stornoway album. Have both. Love both.


----------



## willowmoon

.... that it's 10 degrees cooler than it was a couple of days ago. It's around 84 degrees right now without factoring in the humidity.


----------



## Micara

willowmoon said:


> .... that it's 10 degrees cooler than it was a couple of days ago. It's around 84 degrees right now without factoring in the humidity.



Agreed! Of course, I could have used this on Sunday, when my power went out for 5 hours and I had no A/C.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I'm staying at the local Casino Hotel tonight.... and the room I have is gorgeous!

And the view is very calming.... I could sit here and look out the window all night. 

View attachment DSCF0053.JPG


----------



## Proner

After a week of warm desert like weather, we finally got rain here! My raining dance I perform half naked in the woods yesterday evening worked


----------



## Blackjack

Having just measured it (for the first time even, obviously), I've found out that my hair is definitely long enough to donate to Locks of Love. The longest part of it is like 18 inches scalp to tip.

Now I can donate it just as soon as I figure out what I wanna do with the hair that's gonna stay on my head.


----------



## largenlovely

that's awesome!! I've donated mine the 2 times i've cut it and while i was upset afterwards about the lack of hair on my head, i still couldn't be too terribly upset because i'd done something good for someone who needed it. 



Blackjack said:


> Having just measured it (for the first time even, obviously), I've found out that my hair is definitely long enough to donate to Locks of Love. The longest part of it is like 18 inches scalp to tip.
> 
> Now I can donate it just as soon as I figure out what I wanna do with the hair that's gonna stay on my head.


----------



## Blackjack

largenlovely said:


> that's awesome!! I've donated mine the 2 times i've cut it and while i was upset afterwards about the lack of hair on my head, i still couldn't be too terribly upset because i'd done something good for someone who needed it.



I don't think I'll miss it all that much, especially because it's so thick and my head feels like it's melting these past few days with the (relatively) insane heat we've been having.


----------



## largenlovely

yeah i can relate to that...i stick with a ponytail most days lol



Blackjack said:


> I don't think I'll miss it all that much, especially because it's so thick and my head feels like it's melting these past few days with the (relatively) insane heat we've been having.


----------



## balletguy

I am off on Friday...4 day weekend!!!!


----------



## Christov

Finished my script with time to spare. All nicely formatted and sent off to Mr. Editor to take a peek at.


----------



## HottiMegan

In 2 hours summer vacation officially starts for my oldest boy Max and hubby's 4 day weekend starts too! I am looking forward to them coming home. We're gonna go out to eat prolly since i decided i could cook tomorrow


----------



## Your Plump Princess

He Thought it was cute I called him "Babe".


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> After a week of warm desert like weather, we finally got rain here! *My raining dance I perform half naked in the woods* yesterday evening worked



Please post pics


----------



## Lamia

CastingPearls said:


> I love this! We have dens of both red and gray foxes on our property. I could've used that cake to congratulate the mother fox who had a litter under our front porch!



awww you can give her some of this cake!!


----------



## Lamia

I have tons of spiders all over my house. I have no other bugs in my house...because well...I have bug assassins lying in wait for them. I was cleaning and sucking up the spiders and their webs all over my housewith my sweeper hose. I hate killing them, but they're so many it's getting to be a problem. 

I am happy because I left one spider in my bathroom. She was different than the rest. She's huge. She kills and eats OTHER spiders. In fact last night I went to the bathroom and she had 3 dead spiders in her web. She keeps killing the same kind of spider over and over. I am wondering if her web is next to a place where they hatch. They're all the same size, but they're the kind I hate. She sucks on them like juice boxes then I find them on the floor under her web. 

The only problem I haven't been able to clean that corner. 

here is what she is killing







here is what she looks like


----------



## HottiMegan

Max is making me laugh today. i set out an outfit for him and one for his brother. He comes out to the living room to get dressed. I'm not paying attention until he puts the jeans on, and he's got his brothers clothes on! I can't believe that he can still fit in size 24 months clothes! that's how skinny he is. The clothes were way too short but not too small to fit around him. lol


----------



## Mathias

I'm leaving in an hour to go to the beach with friends for Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## Linda

It's a beautiful day!


----------



## AuntHen

3 day Memorial Day holiday weekend & our company let us off early today!!


----------



## joswitch

Lamia said:


> I have tons of spiders all over my house. I have no other bugs in my house...because well...I have bug assassins lying in wait for them. I was cleaning and sucking up the spiders and their webs all over my housewith my sweeper hose. I hate killing them, but they're so many it's getting to be a problem.
> 
> I am happy because I left one spider in my bathroom. She was different than the rest. She's huge. She kills and eats OTHER spiders. In fact last night I went to the bathroom and she had 3 dead spiders in her web. She keeps killing the same kind of spider over and over. I am wondering if her web is next to a place where they hatch. They're all the same size, but they're the kind I hate. She sucks on them like juice boxes then I find them on the floor under her web.
> 
> The only problem I haven't been able to clean that corner.
> 
> here is what she is killing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is what she looks like



I'm not an arachaphobe, but
:shivers:


----------



## CastingPearls

Lamia said:


> I have tons of spiders all over my house. I have no other bugs in my house...because well...I have bug assassins lying in wait for them. I was cleaning and sucking up the spiders and their webs all over my housewith my sweeper hose. I hate killing them, but they're so many it's getting to be a problem.
> 
> I am happy because I left one spider in my bathroom. She was different than the rest. She's huge. She kills and eats OTHER spiders. In fact last night I went to the bathroom and she had 3 dead spiders in her web. She keeps killing the same kind of spider over and over. I am wondering if her web is next to a place where they hatch. They're all the same size, but they're the kind I hate. She sucks on them like juice boxes then I find them on the floor under her web.
> 
> The only problem I haven't been able to clean that corner.
> 
> here is what she is killing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is what she looks like


We have a trap-door (or jumping) spider that we call Spot living in our basement. Like yours, it kills everything else that makes its way in there, so she gets a free pass from us AND our cats. It's a pretty big spider but always disappears whenever I try to take a pic. Our cats shove toys under the door in an effort to get her to play with them. They do the same with the occasional field mouse and wandering squirrel...She (or likely a descendant) has lived in our basement probably longer than we've owned the house.


----------



## rellis10

*sees spiders*

 OH GOD!

*Flees*


----------



## Agent 007

Lamia said:


> I am happy because I left one spider in my bathroom. She was different than the rest. She's huge. She kills and eats OTHER spiders. In fact last night I went to the bathroom and she had 3 dead spiders in her web. She keeps killing the same kind of spider over and over. I am wondering if her web is next to a place where they hatch. They're all the same size, but they're the kind I hate. She sucks on them like juice boxes then I find them on the floor under her web.




Cool, a spider who is also a cannibal! That sounds like a great idea for a horror movie.

By the way, one of the things I'm happy about is that THIS IS MY 100TH POST AT DIMENSIONS! This calls for a celebration.

PARTY AT MY PLACE! YOU'RE ALL INVITED!
:bounce::happy::bounce::happy::bounce:


----------



## Tanuki

My new dress, skirt tights and cardigan came in the post yaaaaay!


----------



## Micara

I got a random message on Facebook from a guy that I used to work with saying that he had a big crush on me. :blush: That was nice! I wish I would have known that years ago!


----------



## HottiMegan

T-Bear said:


> My new dress, skirt tights and cardigan came in the post yaaaaay!



Those are always a happy day


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy because i'm getting a lot of work done. I had the apartment dismantled for nearly 2 weeks because of getting the place sprayed for bugs. I haven't been well enough to put it back together. I had a stomach bug and then a bad cold back to back so i am finally well enough to rearrange furniture and restock our closets. It's nice!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> I got a random message on Facebook from a guy that I used to work with saying that he had a big crush on me. :blush: That was nice! I wish I would have known that years ago!



Nooooooooooooooo! If you two were together, then Eric would be posting in the "sad" thread!


----------



## CastingPearls

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Nooooooooooooooo! If you two were together, then Eric would be posting in the "sad" thread!


Oh God. THAT would break my heart.


----------



## willowmoon

Micara said:


> I got a random message on Facebook from a guy that I used to work with saying that he had a big crush on me. :blush: That was nice! I wish I would have known that years ago!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Nooooooooooooooo! If you two were together, then Eric would be posting in the "sad" thread!





CastingPearls said:


> Oh God. THAT would break my heart.



Yes, but at the least, it's a great confidence booster especially to know that you were the object of someone's affections, secret or otherwise. How cool is that?


----------



## willowmoon

I'm happy because I FINALLY beat the end boss' third & final form on Phantasy Star Online Episode I on the "hard level." Now I can play the game on a "very hard" setting, which yeah is a bitch.


----------



## Lamia

I'm happy because I got to hang out with my oldest friend last night. We've been friends since we were 3. We're both Duranies so we had a DuranFest and hung out until the wee hours. She lives 5 hours away up in Chicago. 

I found a cassette tape of us goofing around at age 15 singing and acting dumb...so glad youtube wasn't around then. :blush:


----------



## willowmoon

Lamia said:


> I'm happy because I got to hang out with my oldest friend last night. We've been friends since we were 3. We're both Duranies so we had a DuranFest and hung out until the wee hours. She lives 5 hours away up in Chicago.
> 
> I found a cassette tape of us goofing around at age 15 singing and acting dumb...so glad youtube wasn't around then. :blush:



Being the Duran fan that I am, THAT is a perfect day.


----------



## Mathias

I had an awesome weekend at the beach with friends and I'm spending my Memorial Day sitting poolside.


----------



## CastingPearls

Even though it's pouring rain (Mother Nature did not get my memo) there's a deer standing in my driveway looking in my front door at me and one of the cats. Both the cat and the deer are nonplussed. I'm the only fool who's excited.


----------



## Christov

I came in to post about something that made me happy today.

Then I saw spiders.


----------



## spiritangel

I actually did something creative last night yay (been struggling to want to do anything lately) and I am getting better plus just bought some cute/sexy undies off UK ebay and shall henceforth in about a week be stalking mr postman


----------



## snuggletiger

Finding my best friend from Elementary School and catching up with him


----------



## Lovelyone

Life...my mom is getting better now that she's home from the hospital, summer is here, the plants in the garden are growing nicely, and Vegas vacation is only weeks away. :bow:


----------



## Weirdo890

After a rough patch this weekend, my girlfriend and I have an even stronger bond. :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Weirdo890 said:


> After a rough patch this weekend, my girlfriend and I have an even stronger bond. :wubu:



Good! There would be a ton of sad thread postings if you two broke up! 

Where's the official countdown thread?


----------



## Micara

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Good! There would be a ton of sad thread postings if you two broke up!
> 
> Where's the official countdown thread?



Oh, GAWD I'm going to kick him in the shins if he doesn't stop airing our laundry!!! :doh:

Countdown is at 50!!

And I just saved $400 by switching hotels, but I had to prepay, so I guess there's no turning back now!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> Oh, GAWD I'm going to kick him in the shins if he doesn't stop airing our laundry!!! :doh:
> 
> Countdown is at 50!!
> 
> And I just saved $400 by switching hotels, but I had to prepay, so I guess there's no turning back now!!!



ROFL! Ahhh...well, dear, I could tell by your posts.


----------



## Linda

Micara said:


> Oh, GAWD I'm going to kick him in the shins if he doesn't stop airing our laundry!!! :doh:
> 
> Countdown is at 50!!
> 
> And I just saved $400 by switching hotels, but I had to prepay, so I guess there's no turning back now!!!





Awww he was just glad I am sure and wanted to share his joy. he gave no details. Just kick him a little bit (Sorry Eric).

*High Five* on the savings. That is awesome!!

Not much longer now....


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Linda said:


> Awww he was just glad I am sure and wanted to share his joy. he gave no details. *Just kick him a little bit (Sorry Eric).
> *
> *High Five* on the savings. That is awesome!!
> 
> Not much longer now....



I don't know........he might not consider that punishment.


----------



## Weirdo890

Don't talk about me like I'm not here.  Anyway, thank you for all of your kind words. :blush:

Sorry baby for airing our laundry. I was just happy.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Weirdo890 said:


> Don't talk about me like I'm not here.  Anyway, thank you for all of your kind words. :blush:
> 
> Sorry baby for airing our laundry. I was just happy.



heheheheheeeeee! Oh, who's that?!?!??! Oh, it's just Eric looking over my shoulder. 

You're quite welcome. 

It's sweet, so hopefully she won't be too irritated about it.  Oh, who's that?!?!??! Oh, it's just Micara looking over my shoulder!


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Don't talk about me like I'm not here.  Anyway, thank you for all of your kind words. :blush:
> 
> Sorry baby for airing our laundry. I was just happy.



That's alright. You can make it up to me.


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> That's alright. You can make it up to me.



I would love that. :smitten:


----------



## Linda

Micara said:


> That's alright. You can make it up to me.





Weirdo890 said:


> I would love that. :smitten:





Get a room already.....haha


----------



## Weirdo890

Linda said:


> Get a room already.....haha



We will if you pay for it.


----------



## Jon Blaze

- Sunday night I had two lucid dreams, and they were amazingly vivid. I flew an F-16, made out with my gf, and had Sashimi. lol sounds like a great day to me.


----------



## Linda

Weirdo890 said:


> We will if you pay for it.






HaHaHaHa Sneaky Eric.


----------



## Scorsese86

I got a C on my first exam


----------



## Lamia

Last night the power went out so I was sitting in the dark with the doors open so I could listen to the storm. I had some candles lit. I hear a whimper at my door and it was my niece's Jack Russell/Shitsu mix named BlackJack. My niece is out of town. So I went over to her place and her door had blown open. Luckily the mini-pug and the crippled cat Callie were still in the house. I took Gizmo and Blackjack with me and made sure the door was shut tight. I am so happy that he found his way to my house or else they might have been wondering who knows where and been run over. 

She would have had to be sedated.


----------



## spiritangel

oooh Lamia that is such amazing animal intuition for you what a clever animal to come get help 



I am happy cause I am getting to buy a new dress and I am not paying for it, a client is giving me the money cause I am in loove with the dress but a bit bummed as the one I super wanted wont fit over my hips sadly


----------



## Tiguan

Lovelyone said:


> Life...my mom is getting better now that she's home from the hospital, summer is here, the plants in the garden are growing nicely, and Vegas vacation is only weeks away. :bow:



Thats Sweet.. and Wonderful News 

I am Happy it is a BEAUTUFL Day here in the MIDDLE of Indiana, and that i still have a few days off, as well the Car is running -VERY- well... Im just Happy in general today! 

Thought i would Share. 

(P.S.:Also, to LovelyOne: How is "South Bend?" Im an Indy Fella! I saw Hot Tub Time Machine in Bloomington, though :wubu: )


----------



## Haunted

The house is coming together finally


----------



## Famouslastwords

I'm happy because the Powerball is up to 260 million and if I win I'mma give my girl Cinnabitch some money and buy Mizzsnakebite a house to get away from her mean ass mom. I bought ten tickets. I'm also giving half of the money that's leftover after taxes away to charity. Who the fuck needs ALL that money? Not me. My #1 charity? Disabled Veterans of America.


----------



## willowmoon

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm happy because the Powerball is up to 260 million and if I win I'mma give my girl Cinnabitch some money and buy Mizzsnakebite a house to get away from her mean ass mom. I bought ten tickets. I'm also giving half of the money that's leftover after taxes away to charity. Who the fuck needs ALL that money? Not me. My #1 charity? Disabled Veterans of America.



I'm thinking about buying ten tickets also. Like the saying goes, you can't win if you don't play. Good luck!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Go buy them! I'm willing to win second prize! Or would you be happy with second prize. I mean that's quite an investment 10 bucks for like 200k or more. Sheesh.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Did you buy your ticket Willowmoon?


----------



## Proner

I'm very happy that this afternoon I will officialy join my new soccer's team! And I will meet my new teammates, I'm pretty impatient! The only bad thing is I will have to wear an ugly jersey


----------



## willowmoon

Famouslastwords said:


> Did you buy your ticket Willowmoon?



I was going to buy probably 10 or 20 of them, but I COMPLETELY forgot -- chalk it up to senility, I s'pose -- and once I got to my store, I remembered, but unfortunately I couldn't leave cause it was busy, and I was hoping I'd get a chance to sneak out of there if it would simmer down but unfortunately it didn't. I was happy about the sales I made that night and stuff -- but ... yeah, still !!!!!

How 'bout you? Are you a multi-millionaire now?


----------



## HottiMegan

I have an uber sweet, takes good care of me, husband. He put a smile on my face this morning when i woke up to realize that he already turned the AC on so i wouldn't be all hot and sweaty in bed. (we're finally starting to get summer heat) It's little things like that which makes me love him even more. He's a sweetie. (okay you can all barf from the sweetness now  )


----------



## Tiguan

I am Happy that i go to WORK Tomorrow, and i been driving arounf my JAGUAR.. Careful to not waste the 7 GALLONS i put in this morning, so i have enough for WORK!!!


----------



## rellis10

I was given an extra £100 by the Jobcentre for getting a job and meeting some requirements for a 'Job Grant'. Didnt even have to claim it, just landed in my bank account with a great big satisfying thud 

I used £40 of it to buy Red Dead Redemption.....i dont think that's what they intended it to be used for.


----------



## HottiMegan

rellis10 said:


> I was given an extra £100 by the Jobcentre for getting a job and meeting some requirements for a 'Job Grant'. Didnt even have to claim it, just landed in my bank account with a great big satisfying thud
> 
> I used £40 of it to buy Red Dead Redemption.....i dont think that's what they intended it to be used for.



That's awesome. Enjoy the game! It's fun to watch. (Hubby hogs the ps3  )


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that the insane headache I've had for the last 24 hours has finally started to lessen.


----------



## Linda

There might be people who enjoy playing games but I am not one of them. I always hold myself to a higher set of standards. Tonight games were played and I am proud to say I was the bigger person. 

Went to the resident graduation dinner and low and behold there was assigned seating and I was put right next to my mortal enemy. LOL Ok not really but put into a really comfortable position. All eyes were on me and how I would react I am sure. But I never let them see me sweat. 

Score one for me.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> I'm very happy that this afternoon I will officialy join my new soccer's team! And I will meet my new teammates, I'm pretty impatient! The only bad thing is I will have to wear an ugly jersey



Fantastic! :bow:



rellis10 said:


> I was given an extra £100 by the Jobcentre for getting a job and meeting some requirements for a 'Job Grant'. Didnt even have to claim it, just landed in my bank account with a great big satisfying thud
> 
> I used £40 of it to buy Red Dead Redemption.....i dont think that's what they intended it to be used for.



Wow; yea for the extra money!


----------



## Famouslastwords

willowmoon said:


> I was going to buy probably 10 or 20 of them, but I COMPLETELY forgot -- chalk it up to senility, I s'pose -- and once I got to my store, I remembered, but unfortunately I couldn't leave cause it was busy, and I was hoping I'd get a chance to sneak out of there if it would simmer down but unfortunately it didn't. I was happy about the sales I made that night and stuff -- but ... yeah, still !!!!!
> 
> How 'bout you? Are you a multi-millionaire now?



No some lucky bastard in Ohio, OHIO of all the godforsaken places, won the jackpot! lol. We'll probably see them in some news story in five years about how they went through all the money unwisely and now they're broke, broken and miserable and never wish they'd bought that cursed ticket.


----------



## Mathias

B+ on my 1st Spanish Test! Now I'm sitting here listening to a thunderstorm.


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that my daughter Meg made honor roll for the 4th quarter!


----------



## Proner

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Fantastic! :bow:



Yes it truly is :happy:
I met my teammates yesterday and they are nice, the captain said he was glad to have me as teammate and that I will no more play as a defensive player but as a lateral offensive midfield. So it will be lots of changes but interesting ones!


----------



## largenlovely

I must be happy about something because i was woken up from a dream laughing in my sleep lol...i haven't done that since i was in my early 20's. I can't remember what the dream was though..just that whatever it was, was funny enough to make me laugh to the point of waking up lol


----------



## Weirdo890

Life is just treating me well today. Life seems to be going my way.


----------



## Lamia

I am happy right now because work is almost over....and I get to go home and have some hot tea. I have a sore throat blah


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Sleep.
'Nuff Said.


----------



## Linda

Smores: The gooey, melty, squishy, creamy, yumminess. What's not to be happy about with a smore?


----------



## AuntHen

FL is having one of the best melon seasons ever (maybe due to a late Spring??!!)! Especially the medium size seedless watermelons!!! Yummy! The FL cantaloupes are great too. AND I found my fave fruit in season today... Mexican honey (golden) mangoes! I am in fruit heaven and it is so hot here, so it is very refreshing :eat2:


----------



## Linda

Two of my friends have found love. :wubu:
I play a better cupid than anything else and then find myself sitting here alone. LOL Oh well....love is in the air for them.


----------



## Mathias

Recurring dream where I turn into Iron Man? Oh hell yes!


----------



## Christov

Tis the barbeque season at last!


----------



## spiritangel

I have finished the new bear design, actually am uploading a video to the you tube project even though I feel like a complete dork doing it and am actually doing chores and stuff as well so a productive ish sunday

oh and I am making curtis stones chicken and leek pie for dinner yumm


----------



## Lamia

I have an interview Tuesday for a position in a another dept where I work!! 40hrs and I will be able to get benefits and not talk to customers!! woohoo Wish me Luck!


----------



## willowmoon

Lamia said:


> I have an interview Tuesday for a position in a another dept where I work!! 40hrs and I will be able to get benefits and not talk to customers!! woohoo Wish me Luck!



Here's hoping you land that job! No more phone calls from crazy customers would be nice !!!


----------



## Lamia

thanks!! I think it's best before I go postal!


----------



## spiritangel

Lamia said:


> I have an interview Tuesday for a position in a another dept where I work!! 40hrs and I will be able to get benefits and not talk to customers!! woohoo Wish me Luck!



good luck everything is crossed for you


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lamia said:


> I have an interview Tuesday for a position in a another dept where I work!! 40hrs and I will be able to get benefits and not talk to customers!! woohoo Wish me Luck!



Good luck!

Yes, it would be best for you to get a new position, before you buy one of your company's pitchforks and use it on a customer.


----------



## Jon Blaze

- Went to see my girlfriend today. It went well.

- Just made some sliders, and am enjoying them now. lol


----------



## Lamia

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Yes, it would be best for you to get a new position, before you buy one of your company's pitchforks and use it on a customer.



ROFL no doubt!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I got a lot off my chest today.
Was very emotional.
But I feel a lot happier. :3


----------



## Proner

I had a wonderful week-end at the ocean with my friends and my brother, we surfed all days long that was so great, I missed that so much! :happy:

I'm also happy that the second soccer's training with my new team went very well. Playing as an offensive player is very interesting and a nice changing and I emproved my aim


----------



## willowmoon

Drinking a large sweet tea from McDonald's with extra lemon slices in it. Delish! Hope they keep the price of $1 forever !!!


----------



## rellis10

Won my match for my hobby although this one was practically a done deal a while ago.


----------



## GTAFA

It's a perfect day today --sunny, not too hot or cold-- after a wonderful weekend.


----------



## jdsumm

I have the entire week off of work. YAY!!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I am extremely happy that the work day is over!! Corporate is in town all week, and that is a major pain in my ass.


----------



## Crystal

I am absolutely loving my internship! I'm getting great experience, making even better contacts, and learning so much; not to mention the major resume padding. This is going fantastically. This time last year, I had no idea where I was going with my career. This is quickly changing! Yay for great after graduation job prospects!


----------



## Lamia

I got the JOB!! It's a dollar more an hour and 40 hours. I will get benefits and insurance. I am so excited!! *does happy Snoopy dance*


----------



## Micara

Lamia said:


> I got the JOB!! It's a dollar more an hour and 40 hours. I will get benefits and insurance. I am so excited!! *does happy Snoopy dance*



Congratulations, Diann!!! That's fantastic!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lamia said:


> I got the JOB!! It's a dollar more an hour and 40 hours. I will get benefits and insurance. I am so excited!! *does happy Snoopy dance*



FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!! :bow:

Now, lets keep the good vibes up so that everyone gets a job!


----------



## Gingembre

Congratulations Lamia and Crystal - I am pleased you are enjoying your internship.

I am happy because I've finished work until Monday afternoon and I am packing for my long weekend to Amsterdammmm! Eeeeeeeep! *excited dance*


----------



## rellis10

Congrats Lamia, i know the feeling and it's a damn good one


----------



## Agent 007

Crystal said:


> I am absolutely loving my internship! I'm getting great experience, making even better contacts, and learning so much; not to mention the major resume padding. This is going fantastically. This time last year, I had no idea where I was going with my career. This is quickly changing! Yay for great after graduation job prospects!





Lamia said:


> I got the JOB!! It's a dollar more an hour and 40 hours. I will get benefits and insurance. I am so excited!! *does happy Snoopy dance*



Congrats to you both with your new jobs!


----------



## Proner

Lamia said:


> I got the JOB!! It's a dollar more an hour and 40 hours. I will get benefits and insurance. I am so excited!! *does happy Snoopy dance*



Congratulations!! I'm very glad for you :bow:



Gingembre said:


> I am happy because I've finished work until Monday afternoon and I am packing for my long weekend to Amsterdammmm! Eeeeeeeep! *excited dance*



Wow great! I will tell you to enjoy every bit of your week-end because I'm sure you will do 


I'm happy because I feel so good in my new team, trainings are hard like hell but fun as we all get well along. And we have some ridiculously fun talk so my legs hurts like hell but I like play soccer more than ever! * Slow hurted legs dance*


----------



## CastingPearls

If I wait long enough the idiots always identify themselves.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> I'm happy because I feel so good in my new team, trainings are hard like hell but fun as we all get well along. And we have some ridiculously fun talk so my legs hurts like hell but I like play soccer more than ever! * Slow hurted legs dance*



See, I told you!!!!!!!


----------



## Proner

MizzSnakeBite said:


> See, I told you!!!!!!!



Yeah I think you should open the MizzSnakeBite's Palace of Wisdom I'm sure it will be a huge success!

I'm also happy of the two pastries I find today at the bakery for me and my brother, I even put it on a table and draw a smile with sugar to make a funny face  

View attachment Smiile.jpg


----------



## Micara

Proner said:


> I'm also happy of the two pastries I find today at the bakery for me and my brother, I even put it on a table and draw a smile with sugar to make a funny face



Awww! That's so adorable!!! (And yummy looking!)


----------



## Proner

Micara said:


> Awww! That's so adorable!!! (And yummy looking!)



Yes we have kind of love-hate relationship with my brother but most of times we are like close friends and confidents to each other, usually I buy this kind of pastry but in snowman shape but they just have heart's shape left.
It's so good! This baker's shop is a really great one and a big temptation as I walk in front of it everyday to go to work.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> Yeah I think you should open the MizzSnakeBite's Palace of Wisdom I'm sure it will be a huge success!
> 
> I'm also happy of the two pastries I find today at the bakery for me and my brother, I even put it on a table and draw a smile with sugar to make a funny face



Haha! I'm sure some would think otherwise. 

Love your pastry face


----------



## HottiMegan

I just found out that Futurama is back as of June 24th!!! wooohooo!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Lamia said:


> I got the JOB!! It's a dollar more an hour and 40 hours. I will get benefits and insurance. I am so excited!! *does happy Snoopy dance*



Congrats  I hope your new job is a lot of fun


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

HottiMegan said:


> Congrats  I hope your new job is a lot of fun



And she won't kill any customers with a company made pitchfork!!!! Yea for us!!!! Otherwise, we'd be missing her 'cause she was in jail. <enter sad sound>


----------



## Linda

I have a four day weekend and hittin the road.


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm moving to Toronto in September. I couldn't be more excited.


----------



## Micara

The Hawks won the Stanley Cup!!!!!!!!!!!! Hot damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Lamia said:


> I got the JOB!! It's a dollar more an hour and 40 hours. I will get benefits and insurance. I am so excited!! *does happy Snoopy dance*



Woo hoo! Congrats on the job, Lamia! Major cause for celebration


----------



## lalatx

Several things really

Work related....
I came back to work on Monday after 9 days off and got a promotion. Means that I no longer take calls. Now I handle emails, do live chat on our website with customers and what not. 
Soon I will be working from home. The majority of the company will go remote and I will be one of the 1st people to test out the system. Also I will be getting mad overtime for the next few months. 

Random things I am happy about....

In October I shall be going to Dallas and some casinos in Oklahoma with a bunch of friends. Why b.c I like roadtrips and b.c I can. 

I have a good weekend planned that involves BBQ and swimming.


----------



## Mathias

Micara said:


> The Hawks won the Stanley Cup!!!!!!!!!!!! Hot damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats.   

/flyers fan


----------



## Fluffy51888

I'm leaving on Friday to be a cabin leader at my church camp! I'll be gone for three weeks, and I absolutley can't wait!!:bounce:


----------



## spiritangel

Congrats Lamia and lalatx 

very happy for you both woot wtg both of you


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Micara said:


> The Hawks won the Stanley Cup!!!!!!!!!!!! Hot damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



HELLS YEAH THEY DID!

Downtown is crazyyyyy right now... Well the whole city is really! People yelling, honking their car horns, and screaming with happiness :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

Life is just good. I have a wonderful girlfriend, I'm listening to good music. I'm almost tearing up from the joy. :blush:


----------



## Micara

Eric: :wubu:

I am happy because True Blood starts on Sunday!!!!


----------



## AuntHen

A little list today...

My family
A certain person (thanks for taking your time for me as you said you would)
Coffee
S. Korea's awesome match
Fruit
Classical music
No work 
Sleeping in
Lounging and relaxing
:happy:


----------



## Lovelyone

They left to go to the lake today. I have the house to myself. Bwahahahaaaaa.


----------



## Crystal

I'm on TV!

Kathy Griffin's latest comedy special on Bravo, "Kathy Does the Bible Belt" was filmed in Knoxville, TN in May. My roommate and I, being UT students, went and had a blast.

At the very beginning, about 30 seconds in, they're showing the audience cheering as she walks out, and I'm in full view right in front of the camera. I knew the camera guy was standing right next to me, but never knew he was filming
me!

No autographs please.


----------



## rellis10

Wow, congrats on getting on the Box...


...closest i'v got is getting a couple of texts read out on the radio.


I'm happy that the England match is about to start!


----------



## spiritangel

good luck Relis my sisters guy is in england and has world cup fever to lol


As for me I am chilling out at my sisters, using her internet, getting my washing done and spending time with my nieces 

oh and chocolate lol 

has been a very chilled day, with tons of laughter as both my nieces were home and we have been having fun


----------



## CastingPearls

The birds are singing.
The sun is shining.
The breeze is warm and sweet.
I'm drinking coconut iced coffee.
Spouse and his brother are clearing some of our woods for a screen house and fire pit, so I'm watching two sweaty men with power tools.
I'm planning our annual blowout bbq.
Today is full of win.


----------



## Weirdo890

The sun is shining
I'm listening to good, fun music
I got to spend time with my dad before he went to work
I have a little more than a week before I can start bearing weight on my ankle 
I have a gorgeous girlfriend whom I deeply and truly love until time stops :wubu:

I feel like tiptoeing through the tulips. Anyone care to join me? :happy:


----------



## Linda

I am so glad to be back home after the crappiest four day vacation ever! It didn't even last four days. This one is going in the history books for sure.


----------



## Mathias

I'm spending the evening sitting poolside with my best friends.


----------



## Weirdo890

HottiMegan said:


> I just found out that Futurama is back as of June 24th!!! wooohooo!!!



I know. It will be GLORIOUS!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> I just found out that Futurama is back as of June 24th!!! wooohooo!!!


New episodes?????!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> New episodes?????!!!!!!!!



Yes indeed. They are going to air on Comedy Central starting June 24th.


----------



## CastingPearls

Weirdo890 said:


> Yes indeed. They are going to air on Comedy Central starting June 24th.


Ooooooooooooh.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I GOT TO GO TO THE 80'S FLASHBACK THING AT THE MUSEUM! Annnnnd Best of all, I got to meet *willowmoon*!      









I spent 3 hours talking to him. Lol! He is epic. =D


----------



## Micara

Your Plump Princess said:


> I GOT TO GO TO THE 80'S FLASHBACK THING AT THE MUSEUM! Annnnnd Best of all, I got to meet *willowmoon*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent 3 hours talking to him. Lol! He is epic. =D



OMG how awesome!!! You lucky girl!!! 

Anything going on in Wisconsin in July? I'll be in the Sheboygan area the 8th through the 11th. (Stupid family reunion.)


----------



## Agent 007

Weirdo890 said:


> Life is just good. I have a wonderful girlfriend, I'm listening to good music. I'm almost tearing up from the joy. :blush:





fat9276 said:


> A little list today...
> 
> My family
> A certain person (thanks for taking your time for me as you said you would)
> Coffee
> S. Korea's awesome match
> Fruit
> Classical music
> No work
> Sleeping in
> Lounging and relaxing
> :happy:





spiritangel said:


> good luck Relis my sisters guy is in england and has world cup fever to lol
> 
> 
> As for me I am chilling out at my sisters, using her internet, getting my washing done and spending time with my nieces
> 
> oh and chocolate lol
> 
> has been a very chilled day, with tons of laughter as both my nieces were home and we have been having fun





CastingPearls said:


> The birds are singing.
> The sun is shining.
> The breeze is warm and sweet.
> I'm drinking coconut iced coffee.
> Spouse and his brother are clearing some of our woods for a screen house and fire pit, so I'm watching two sweaty men with power tools.
> I'm planning our annual blowout bbq.
> Today is full of win.





Weirdo890 said:


> The sun is shining
> I'm listening to good, fun music
> I got to spend time with my dad before he went to work
> I have a little more than a week before I can start bearing weight on my ankle
> I have a gorgeous girlfriend whom I deeply and truly love until time stops :wubu:
> 
> I feel like tiptoeing through the tulips. Anyone care to join me? :happy:





Mathias said:


> I'm spending the evening sitting poolside with my best friends.



That's the spirit! I'm glad you guys are enjoying yourselves.

Now what I'm happy about is...I'm getting a job after being unemployed for more than four months! :bounce: I can sign the contract on Monday and start on Tuesday. How cool is that? Unfortunately it's a temporary job, so I'll soon be on the lookout for a new one, but I'm glad to have work for a few months (and it pays better than my old job ).

Man, I'm so happy at the moment that I want to give a group hug to everyone in this thread. 

GROUP HUG!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Micara said:


> OMG how awesome!!! You lucky girl!!!
> 
> Anything going on in Wisconsin in July? I'll be in the Sheboygan area the 8th through the 11th. (Stupid family reunion.)


IKNOWIKNOWIKNOW! 

...Aaaand

I'll have to check. 
[Oh, C'mon! Our state isn't REALLY that bad.....-Cough- ]


----------



## Micara

Your Plump Princess said:


> IKNOWIKNOWIKNOW!
> 
> ...Aaaand
> 
> I'll have to check.
> [Oh, C'mon! Our state isn't REALLY that bad.....-Cough- ]



Haha! It's not your state- it's my family!


----------



## CastingPearls

Agent 007 said:


> That's the spirit! I'm glad you guys are enjoying yourselves.
> 
> Now what I'm happy about is...I'm getting a job after being unemployed for more than four months! :bounce: I can sign the contract on Monday and start on Tuesday. How cool is that? Unfortunately it's a temporary job, so I'll soon be on the lookout for a new one, but I'm glad to have work for a few months (and it pays better than my old job ).
> 
> Man, I'm so happy at the moment that I want to give a group hug to everyone in this thread.
> 
> GROUP HUG!


Congratulations!!!!!
Oh and pardon my manners! Congrats to all the newly employed!!! Well done!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Micara said:


> Haha! It's not your state- it's my family!


What is that, like a break-up line? 

"It's not you, it's me"

"It's not your state, it's my family, *REALLY*" 

Lol! Couldn't help but say it.


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> I GOT TO GO TO THE 80'S FLASHBACK THING AT THE MUSEUM! Annnnnd Best of all, I got to meet *willowmoon*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent 3 hours talking to him. Lol! He is epic. =D



omg that is totally awesome and have to say nice to see him with a smile on his face!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Agent 007 said:


> That's the spirit! I'm glad you guys are enjoying yourselves.
> 
> Now what I'm happy about is...I'm getting a job after being unemployed for more than four months! :bounce: I can sign the contract on Monday and start on Tuesday. How cool is that? Unfortunately it's a temporary job, so I'll soon be on the lookout for a new one, but I'm glad to have work for a few months (and it pays better than my old job ).
> 
> Man, I'm so happy at the moment that I want to give a group hug to everyone in this thread.
> 
> GROUP HUG!


That's GREAT news!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> I GOT TO GO TO THE 80'S FLASHBACK THING AT THE MUSEUM! Annnnnd Best of all, I got to meet *willowmoon*!
> 
> 
> I spent 3 hours talking to him. Lol! He is epic. =D



How fun; I'm glad you were able to go!

Great pic; willowmoon's too cute, and he has the cat who ate the canary look on his face. lol 



Agent 007 said:


> Now what I'm happy about is...I'm getting a job after being unemployed for more than four months! :bounce: I can sign the contract on Monday and start on Tuesday. How cool is that? Unfortunately it's a temporary job, so I'll soon be on the lookout for a new one, but I'm glad to have work for a few months (and it pays better than my old job ).
> 
> Man, I'm so happy at the moment that I want to give a group hug to everyone in this thread.
> 
> GROUP HUG!



:bow: :bow: Fantastic!! :bow: :bow:


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> I GOT TO GO TO THE 80'S FLASHBACK THING AT THE MUSEUM! Annnnnd Best of all, I got to meet *willowmoon*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent 3 hours talking to him. Lol! He is epic. =D



It was great talking with YPP in person yesterday -- I'm so happy that she was able to make it out to the museum especially when it didn't look like she was going to be able to make the trip.

And since it was an 80's Themed Day, I can definitely say she's "totally awesome !!!"


----------



## willowmoon

ALSO.......I'm very happy that I will be seeing my parents today! They are driving up from Alabama and I haven't seen them in about a year and they will be staying for about a week. Can't wait until they get here !!!


----------



## Agent 007

CastingPearls said:


> Congratulations!!!!!
> Oh and pardon my manners! Congrats to all the newly employed!!! Well done!!!





Your Plump Princess said:


> That's GREAT news!!!  Congrats!!!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> How fun; I'm glad you were able to go!
> 
> Great pic; willowmoon's too cute, and he has the cat who ate the canary look on his face. lol
> 
> 
> 
> :bow: :bow: Fantastic!! :bow: :bow:



Thanks, beautiful ladies! 
GROUP HUG!


----------



## Linda

I am so happy they installed the air conditioning upstairs last week. It is sooo hot and humid outside today.


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that it's Sunday, I have most of my housework done, and I'm chatting it up with my boyfriend and having a good laugh.


----------



## Weirdo890

Linda said:


> I am so happy they installed the air conditioning upstairs last week. It is sooo hot and humid outside today.



I hope you survive the heat now. I'm jealous that your house has AC. In our house, only my parents room has AC. I don't want to spend the rest of my summer in there.


----------



## rellis10

Got through my first day of proper work (i had a two week induction, BORING!) with most of my ego intact...only fluffed up transfering calls a couple of times which i think is pretty decent considering it's my first day using their phones.


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> I hope you survive the heat now. I'm jealous that your house has AC. In our house, only my parents room has AC. I don't want to spend the rest of my summer in there.



Come on over!  My whole house has central air. Unless my daughter breaks it by turning it down to 52 again!!! (I found out that she had done it 3 times before telling me!)

I'm happy that I got a good deal on some dresses from Torrid (cough); that my Nancy Drew game should be here within the week (!); and that I'm having an awesome hair day.


----------



## Linda

Micara said:


> Come on over!  My whole house has central air. Unless my daughter breaks it by turning it down to 52 again!!! (I found out that she had done it 3 times before telling me!)
> 
> I'm happy that I got a good deal on some dresses from Torrid (cough); that my Nancy Drew game should be here within the week (!); and that I'm having an awesome hair day.



I LOVE Nancy Drew games!!


----------



## Micara

Linda said:


> I LOVE Nancy Drew games!!



Really??? Awesome!!! Me too!!! Poor Eric is going to learn the hard way what happens when I get a new Nancy Drew game to play... everything else ceases to exist!


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> Really??? Awesome!!! Me too!!! Poor Eric is going to learn the hard way what happens when I get a new Nancy Drew game to play... everything else ceases to exist!



Dang it. I guess I'll have to find another way to amuse myself.


----------



## Linda

Micara said:


> Really??? Awesome!!! Me too!!! Poor Eric is going to learn the hard way what happens when I get a new Nancy Drew game to play... everything else ceases to exist!



I know!! I am the same way! lol


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> Come on over!  My whole house has central air. Unless my daughter breaks it by turning it down to 52 again!!! (I found out that she had done it 3 times before telling me!)
> 
> I'm happy that I got a good deal on some dresses from Torrid (cough); that my Nancy Drew game should be here within the week (!); and that I'm having an awesome hair day.



Hmmm, I am not too sure what a Nancy Drew game is, but I totally love having an awesome hair day! :happy:


----------



## lalatx

I am happy that some friends and myself get to take some Salsa classes. That way we do not look like total fools when we go Salsa dancing anymore. I am ok at Salsa but I want to get better.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm still happy from saturday, Lol!

But today I am happy, because I am at my moms house and not at my own.
[I hate being at home for too long. I get SUPER antsy.]


----------



## Lamia

Your Plump Princess said:


> I GOT TO GO TO THE 80'S FLASHBACK THING AT THE MUSEUM! Annnnnd Best of all, I got to meet *willowmoon*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent 3 hours talking to him. Lol! He is epic. =D



Awww I bet you guys had an awesome time!! I am glad to see that you got to go! I remember seeing that you were having trouble getting a ride. Great picture! 



I am happy because my niece came over last night and brought rock band and we rocked out!! I notice that with singing it's better if you just say blah blah blah than the words.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I've been super paranoid about this online class I am taking. This whole time I've been doing assignments, I've been under the impression that I was very behind. But I found out last night that I'm UBER ahead. 
The first assignment isn't due until July 3rd. The projected date of completion is the 26th of June. Last night I finished one quarter of the lecture (3 assignments and three quizzes [I got B's on the quizzes]) Since it is somewhat self paced), and i have two weeks to study for the first test. 
Big sigh of relief initiated. lol


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm home. i know that's a simple happy but i really like home. It has all my stuff. I was away for 4 days and missed the comforts of home. I am a homebody through and through. 
I also finally got my nook working. I am looking forward to putting my library on there. (that means re-spending money but a lot of my favorite paperbacks are falling apart.) I have a first edition Daddy Long Legs book that i got as a free e-book wise on my nook so i don't have to risk more fall apart on my book. (it's 91 years old and was my great grandmothers book)


----------



## Jon Blaze

This new jump rope is somehow the perfect size to where I can jump in my dorm room. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Also: My Calea Zacatechichi is on its way!


----------



## nugget34

state of origin

queenslander:bow:


----------



## Aust99

nugget34 said:


> state of origin
> 
> queenslander:bow:



lol.. doesn't mean much to me... West Australian here. But good luck.


----------



## NYCGabriel

I'm happy because I've been chatting with someone recently 
I've not felt that kind of happiness in a long, long time.


----------



## nugget34

Aust99 said:


> lol.. doesn't mean much to me... West Australian here. But good luck.



you can still be converted to follow real football, not the aerial ping pong that they play in west oz


----------



## Aust99

nugget34 said:


> you can still be converted to follow real football, not the aerial ping pong that they play in west oz



Well done Queensland.... saw some mad skills on that AFL convert!!! One by one they will come.... lol


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy because I diddnt go crazy at spotlight today even though I sooo wanted to and cause grocery shopping is over for another two weeks and I actually managed to shop for under $100 cause I had a small stockpile here woot ooh and I got 3 kaiser off the page albums for $8 at go lo and they are never that cheap was a great bargain day


----------



## willowmoon

Happy about spending time with my parents this week (they drove up from Alabama). Wish they could stay longer! I love them so much!!


----------



## snuggletiger

1 year anniversary of signing the escrow papers on my house


----------



## OneWickedAngel

snuggletiger said:


> 1 year anniversary of signing the escrow papers on my house


Congratulations! Perhaps your tag line should now read "Homeowner since 06/09"?


----------



## Linda

willowmoon said:


> Happy about spending time with my parents this week (they drove up from Alabama). Wish they could stay longer! I love them so much!!





Sooo awesome. I hope your having a fabulous time. I miss my mom.  Just can't go visit right now.


I am happy that I am finally out of my funk. Bring on the fun!!!


----------



## Mathias

Sleeping outside in the shade...


----------



## kristineirl

tomorrow is my day off and i get to take my little mamas kitty to the vet to get her sutures/cone removed. it's been a lame two weeks with the cone on her, and i'm so excited to see her run around the apartment again without bumping into things ^_^


----------



## Micara

I'm a nerd, so I'm nerdily happy about 2 awesome things....

1. The library used book sale is tomorrow, so I can buy a shit-ton of books that I have no room for!! 

2. My Nancy Drew Mystery game is being shipped!!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze

- I had 10 lucid dreams last night. 2 from waking in the middle of the night, and I chained 8 together going through sleep paralysis. My ability control is still minimal, but I am influencing a lot of them. It's fun. 

- Had a pretty good day at work. 

-It's almost the weekend!


----------



## CastingPearls

Even though laughing makes me cough and coughing makes my ribs hurt like hell (and lightheaded, which actually is sortakinda a plus), I haven't laughed like I have today in a long time. Bless their hearts.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The amazing posts I've read today have made me ESTATICALLY HAPPY.

Also, I Got to go swimming at the local hotel pool today.
Got to check out some big-bellied-eyecandies. 
Oh, how it does a woman good.


----------



## spiritangel

my sister came over for a brief visit, to check out where I put my birthmas pressie and I got a very early birthmas pressie its a really cute mini washing machine that is also portable, few things I am gonna need to get to be able to use it easily but it works well, and is sooo cute and apparently very economical to run and good for the enviroment to boot and its blue and white and see through and is easy to use and I managed to put the wheels on sans instructions so am impressed with myself re that


----------



## Lamia

I start my new job Monday!!  I'm so happy!
(no more conversations with people about their urine!)


----------



## Aust99

I bought a house today.... and it's the weekend... and I bought a house today!!!! So HAPPY!!!


----------



## willowmoon

Aust99 said:


> I bought a house today.... and it's the weekend... and I bought a house today!!!! So HAPPY!!!



Congratulations to you!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> I bought a house today.... and it's the weekend... and I bought a house today!!!! So HAPPY!!!



Oh wow....congrats to you, Natalie! It's the best feeling, isn't it!


----------



## Carrie

Aust99 said:


> I bought a house today.... and it's the weekend... and I bought a house today!!!! So HAPPY!!!





Lamia said:


> I start my new job Monday!!  I'm so happy!


Woohoo to both of you! 



Lamia said:


> (no more conversations with people about their urine!)


Well, there's always the breakroom.... :batting:


----------



## Micara

Aust99 said:


> I bought a house today.... and it's the weekend... and I bought a house today!!!! So HAPPY!!!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Aust99 said:


> I bought a house today.... and it's the weekend... and I bought a house today!!!! So HAPPY!!!



CONGRATULATIONS, Nat! 

Putting that new key in the new lock of YOUR house is such an awesome feeling! The phrase "Home Sweet Home" take on an entirely different depth of meaning now that it is yours lock, stock and barrel. 

Congrats again!


----------



## Aust99

willowmoon said:


> Congratulations to you!!





littlefairywren said:


> Oh wow....congrats to you, Natalie! It's the best feeling, isn't it!





Carrie said:


> Woohoo to both of you!





Micara said:


> Congratulations!!!





OneWickedAngel said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, Nat!
> 
> Putting that new key in the new lock of YOUR house is such an awesome feeling! The phrase "Home Sweet Home" take on an entirely different depth of meaning now that it is yours lock, stock and barrel.
> 
> Congrats again!



Thanks so much!!! It is all settled today and all mine... now to paint to freshen it up... and move in next Wednesday. Yay!!


OWA, I know what you mean.... I went there this afternoon after picking up the keys and it was the first time I had been there on my own (without the real estate agent) and it was amazing.. I literally jumped for joy.


----------



## Blackjack

Lamia said:


> (no more conversations with people about their urine!)



You're leaving the boards?


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm normally not a huge fan of PDAs but my husband made me blush with a post he did on facebook last night. I saw it this morning. (he has a G1 and posted it from bed last night). It was a really sweet compliment. It made me happy feeling that after 12 years of marriage he can still give me the warm fuzzies.


----------



## CastingPearls

Aust99 said:


> I bought a house today.... and it's the weekend... and I bought a house today!!!! So HAPPY!!!


Congratulations! So happy for you!


----------



## Proner

Micara said:


> I'm a nerd, so I'm nerdily happy about 2 awesome things....
> 
> 1. The library used book sale is tomorrow, so I can buy a shit-ton of books that I have no room for!!
> 
> 2. My Nancy Drew Mystery game is being shipped!!!!



You always have room for books, essential librarian's truth


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Aust99 said:


> I bought a house today.... and it's the weekend... and I bought a house today!!!! So HAPPY!!!


Congratulationsss!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Happy Our Minivan is getting fixed.
Now I just wonder if it will make it to Minnesota [sp?] for the Renfaire this year.


----------



## Linda

My besties are coming over to grill steak and hang out.


----------



## Lamia

HottiMegan said:


> I'm normally not a huge fan of PDAs but my husband made me blush with a post he did on facebook last night. I saw it this morning. (he has a G1 and posted it from bed last night). It was a really sweet compliment. It made me happy feeling that after 12 years of marriage he can still give me the warm fuzzies.



That is awesome! 

and to BlackJack..HA I would never leave the boards...they complete me. 

I am happy that I have one more day of this hell and it's over!! YAY!!!!!! *does snoopy dance*


----------



## willowmoon

Lamia said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> and to BlackJack..HA I would never leave the boards...they complete me.
> 
> I am happy that I have one more day of this hell and it's over!! YAY!!!!!! *does snoopy dance*



I bet you can't wait !!! Plan on celebrating?


----------



## rellis10

I got two new shirts in the post today...havent tried them on yet but they look even better than they did on the website


----------



## spiritangel

I stuffed and jointed the first of my runway collection and have started playing with fabric to make the dress (ironically fabric is from the bottom of one of my ex's mothers skirts she gave me), and even though I know that these bears outfits are going to take bucket and bucket loads of work I am happy beacause I am stretching myself creatively


----------



## snuggletiger

Today is my birthday and I am going to the circus


----------



## CastingPearls

snuggletiger said:


> Today is my birthday and I am going to the circus


Happy Birthday! Have a blast!


----------



## nettie

Aust99 said:


> I bought a house today.... and it's the weekend... and I bought a house today!!!! So HAPPY!!!





Lamia said:


> I am happy that I have one more day of this hell and it's over!! YAY!!!!!! *does snoopy dance*



Congratulations to both of you!



spiritangel said:


> I am happy beacause I am stretching myself creatively



:bow::bow:Creativity rep coming your way!



snuggletiger said:


> Today is my birthday and I am going to the circus



Happy Birthday!


----------



## GTAFA

Father's Day was really nice. I played with my grand-daughter while having dinner with step-daughter (she's thte mom); and received a couple of nice messages from my daughter who lives in Europe. I feel very blessed.


----------



## Aust99

I move in to my house in two days... I spent the weekend painting three of the main rooms so it will be lovely and fresh for me when I move in. I can't wait


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> I move in to my house in two days... I spent the weekend painting three of the main rooms so it will be lovely and fresh for me when I move in. I can't wait



What colours did you choose? Please take pics for us hon


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Aust99 said:


> I move in to my house in two days... I spent the weekend painting three of the main rooms so it will be lovely and fresh for me when I move in. I can't wait





littlefairywren said:


> What colours did you choose? Please take pics for us hon



B/4 and after pics in PMs of course if that's better. Wouldn't want the whole world looking into the details Le Chateau Aust!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My "New" Computer is here. [It's supposedly barely been used.]

LETS HOPE ITS NOT ANOTHER FAILTOWER
<3


----------



## HottiMegan

The boys both took a nap today. I fell asleep reading. It's a nice lazy afternoon. I should clean up the living room from the weekend but am enjoying some lazy time  It makes me happy and rested and a little groggy. I'm not used to afternoon naps


----------



## Micara

I am happy that the working part of today is OVAH!

I'm also happy that at least one of the crazies ended up barred from the premises. That's at least a little satisfying after what I've dealt with today!


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy cause I get to make my next you tube video today, and should also get to accomplish a few other things


----------



## Vespertine

I'm performing here this weekend with the dance crew! On the main stage too, for a set or three, that sea of people is scary though!


----------



## willowmoon

Last night was a VERY good night for sales, the store was hopping!


----------



## isamarie69

Vespertine said:


> I'm performing here this weekend with the dance crew! On the main stage too, for a set or three, that sea of people is scary though!



That looks like a blast! Will you be video taped so we can see?


----------



## Ruffie

Met with our federal evaluators yesterday and out of 19 projects working with at risk people across the country we are ranked #2. Hard work and dedication does pay off.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ruffie said:


> Met with our federal evaluators yesterday and out of 19 projects working with at risk people across the country we are ranked #2. Hard work and dedication does pay off.



Bravo! That is cool news!:bow:


----------



## HottiMegan

I figured out a way to get a hold of two missing Anne ebooks that were not in the Lucy Maude Montgomery collection that i bought last week. So now i have all 7 Anne of Green Gables books. I'm a nerd. I am just so proud of my find  It took a long time since no one seemed to have a downloadable version. Lately i have had my nose in my nook at all free moments. And today's a perfect day to read, the apartment's clean, Max is at daycare (he goes twice a week to a special needs day care) and Alex sleeps for like 4 hours in the afternoon. I'm gonna read the day away!


----------



## KittyKitten

I had an oral presentation today and it went by well. Whew, got that over with.


----------



## nettie

Ruffie said:


> Met with our federal evaluators yesterday and out of 19 projects working with at risk people across the country we are ranked #2. Hard work and dedication does pay off.



Congratulations! I know it was hard-earned praise and recognition!
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## nettie

I'm happy because I'm officially on vacation for the next 11 days! 

Got home a bit ago, opened a bottle of wine, sat at the piano and started playing tunes out of some old songbooks. Started out innocently enough with some Beatles, Clapton, and Eagles but after two glasses I quickly succumbed to Sondheim and Webber showtunes and then ... 70's pop hits. 

There may have been ... a rowdy rendition of _Bohemian Rhapsody_. 

And ... 

_Fernando_.:blush:


----------



## toni

The first time I call out of work in months and they have a massive power outage. The staff was stuck in the building with no AC but working computers. The employees were expected to stay and work. :doh:

I am so happy I missed that. I would have been so ANGRY! :happy:


----------



## Vespertine

isamarie69 said:


> That looks like a blast! Will you be video taped so we can see?



Oh yes! I think it will be taped by the people running the event, and also our own small crew. I am excited and terrified. The dance looks great and I think I can remember it all whew! I'm very happy about that today


----------



## chicken legs

Vespertine said:


> Oh yes! I think it will be taped by the people running the event, and also our own small crew. I am excited and terrified. The dance looks great and I think I can remember it all whew! I'm very happy about that today




Oh GAWD does that look fun..I'm happy for you..have a blast.


----------



## willowmoon

Yesterday was the one-year anniversary of my store being open -- I didn't even think about it until a friend of mine brought it up. YAY to me!

Sooooooooooooo I might have to buy some strawberry cheesecake and celebrate by eating it all in one sitting. YUM!


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> Yesterday was the one-year anniversary of my store being open -- I didn't even think about it until a friend of mine brought it up. YAY to me!
> 
> Sooooooooooooo I might have to buy some strawberry cheesecake and celebrate by eating it all in one sitting. YUM!



Happy anniversary, willowmoon! Sounds like a tasty way to celebrate


----------



## willowmoon

willowmoon said:


> Yesterday was the one-year anniversary of my store being open -- I didn't even think about it until a friend of mine brought it up. YAY to me!
> 
> Sooooooooooooo I might have to buy some strawberry cheesecake and celebrate by eating it all in one sitting. YUM!





littlefairywren said:


> Happy anniversary, willowmoon! Sounds like a tasty way to celebrate



I just feel silly for not remembering though. I kinda feel like Jasper from "The Simpsons" when he wasn't sure if he was supposed to attend that "Coping With Senility" class.


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> I just feel silly for not remembering though. I kinda feel like Jasper from "The Simpsons" when he wasn't sure if he was supposed to attend that "Coping With Senility" class.



LOL, I understand that feeling a bit more than I care to of late. It has been a "walk into a room and forget the reason for it" kind of day over here :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, I understand that feeling a bit more than I care to of late. It has been a "walk into a room and forget the reason for it" kind of day over here :doh:


Ohgod. I Do that already, And I'm only 20. :doh:

5-10 more years and I'll be eating puzzles, I just know it! 
_I'm DooooooOOOOOOOoooomed_




To the thread: I'm happy I got an hour's nap after being awake for 40 hours.


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ohgod. I Do that already, And I'm only 20. :doh:
> 
> 5-10 more years and I'll be eating puzzles, I just know it!
> _I'm DooooooOOOOOOOoooomed_




View attachment drooling-homer-simpson.jpg


MMMMMMM........puzzles.............


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> View attachment 81402
> 
> 
> MMMMMMM........puzzles.............


LOL! [And AMAZINGLY, I can't rep you yet. UGH! ]


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ohgod. I Do that already, And I'm only 20. :doh:
> 
> 5-10 more years and I'll be eating puzzles, I just know it!
> _I'm DooooooOOOOOOOoooomed_
> 
> To the thread: I'm happy I got an hour's nap after being awake for 40 hours.



Hahahaha, I now feel like Methuselah....but I am yet to munch on a puzzle!


----------



## rellis10

Your Plump Princess said:


> LOL! [And AMAZINGLY, I can't rep you yet. UGH! ]



Have no fear, i have repped him for you! Plus i was going to rep him anyway for that awesomeness 


And i'm happy because it's the weekend!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I could be the poster child for "Better Living Through Pharmaceuticals" but my back feels better today than it has in months. 

I think this is my new Facebook status.


----------



## Ruffie

We have 6 graduates from our alternate high school( we take kids that have been kicked out of every school in town or have learning disabilities) who are graduating today with the High School my husband works at and we are partnered with. As well a few more graduating from other high schools over the past and next week. I have offered free graduation pictures to kids I have worked with as my gift to them for sticking it out through difficult circumstances and making it through. Now just waiting for those that choose to show up in their finery and have a couple of more to do next week! I am so very happy for and proud of them!


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm happy that it's Friday and this week flew by quickly. I'm happy that i lost another 10lbs. I needed that mood boost. I'm also happy that the apartment is really clean so i can truly relax with the family this weekend without worrying about needing to clean. I'm also happy that the Ranier cherries are finally being sold at the farmers markets. I have a big bag of them in the fridge and will probably get more tomorrow


----------



## KayaNee

I had a great day filled with mini golf, lobster, and ice cream!


----------



## Proner

Finally there is some summer weather here, this mean only one thing, surfing this afternoon!


----------



## qwertyman173

It's the weekend and it's sunny!


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy I seem to have found my creative flow again and finished a new bear for the runway collection, and I am happy with how she turned out to


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I'm happy that although it's going to be very hot out, the new playground at the park is open, they installed a whole new gorgeous fun sprinkler system so I'm taking my son and nephew there today. Bonus, friends are having a bbq in the park so it's going to be a fun day despite the yucky heat. As soon as I'm at one of the picnic tables in the shade and my son is running through the water, I'll be happy.


----------



## Surlysomething

Talking to a sister that lives far away.


I miss her more than I let on.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I'm happy that I have some great friends.

A couple of my bird friends know that I've been having a bad time and haven't been able to work on making toys, so they sent a couple boxes of toys for my guys, some toy parts, and a DVD about parrots for me. :happy:


----------



## Mathias

I was able to cheer a friend of mine up who was having a really bad day.


----------



## willowmoon

One of my regular customers from the shop owns his own strawberry fields so I stopped by yesterday before work to hand pick some strawberries, a quart's worth. They are literally the best strawberries I have ever had. Especially when topped with Cool Whip Lite. 

So I'm particularly happy cause they taste so good!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*PRIDE PARADE*

and I'm marching in it this year, instead of being on the sidelines!


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> One of my regular customers from the shop owns his own strawberry fields so I stopped by yesterday before work to hand pick some strawberries, a quart's worth. They are literally the best strawberries I have ever had. Especially when topped with Cool Whip Lite.
> 
> So I'm particularly happy cause they taste so good!



OMG sooo envious as strawberries are my favourite fruit, yummmm you can keep the cool whip though I love mine plain or with chocolate 


I am over the moon happy cause not only did I finish the first runway collection bear last night I actually sat down tonight and in just over 3 hours prepped and sewed a whole bear the next one for the collection sooo happy oh and made the yummiest chicken fried rice for dinner too


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that vacation is only a few weeks away. I can't wait to touch base with my friends, have lunch with a new friend, dance, swim...just relax and get away from home for a while.


----------



## HottiMegan

In one week i will spend two days with my spiritual teacher. I was surprised to find out that he's doing some lectures in the bay area and am so happy to see him again. I hope to get a spiritual boost from it all. I could really use it. Also Max is going to be taught by him to meditate. It's like baptism in my religion. I'm so happy about this! I hope the week goes by very quickly!


----------



## Linda

Thunderstorm cooled things off and Motrin took care of my headache.


----------



## Micara

My daughter got her first baby-sitting job! Sitting for my next door neighbor's son. I'm excited for her, but she'd better keep their house cleaner than she keeps ours.


----------



## HottiMegan

My boys make me happy. I had a nice lunch out with them and a shopping trip with no whining or crying. That makes me very happy


----------



## nettie

Micara said:


> My daughter got her first baby-sitting job! Sitting for my next door neighbor's son. I'm excited for her, but she'd better keep their house cleaner than she keeps ours.



Congrats to her! If it helps, I always kept my babysitting homes spotless even when my bedroom might have been a fright.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Today was a very nice day. Not humid, not overly hot, and just wind enough to be pleasant!


----------



## littlefairywren

I am happy because I do believe I have made a lovely new friend, and he has soothed my nasty headache


----------



## mimosa

*I did something recently that put a cherry on my sundae.  oh....and I had chocolate ice cream and my new lingerie came in the mail.The best part about all of this, my son is doing really well. :wubu: *


----------



## Micara

mimosa said:


> *I did something recently that put a cherry on my sundae.  oh....and I had chocolate ice cream and my new lingerie came in the mail.The best part about all of this, my son is doing really well. :wubu: *



I'm happy to hear that about your son!!

I'm happy that I can finally be really happy again tomorrow. It's been a long weekend.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> One of my regular customers from the shop owns his own strawberry fields so I stopped by yesterday before work to hand pick some strawberries, a quart's worth. They are literally the best strawberries I have ever had. Especially when topped with Cool Whip Lite.
> 
> So I'm particularly happy cause they taste so good!


That's so awesome! Hand-Picked Strawberries *ARE* literally the greatest things evar.


----------



## mimosa

aww thanks Micara. Bless you. Muah! XOOX:kiss2::kiss2:



Micara said:


> I'm happy to hear that about your son!!
> 
> I'm happy that I can finally be really happy again tomorrow. It's been a long weekend.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> I am happy because I do believe I have made a lovely new friend, and he has soothed my nasty headache



ahhhhhhhhhh............MB could make such a comment.......maybe I will...... So chicklet, exactly how did he 'soothe' your headache??? Hmmmmmm.......a perverted mind wants to know.  Couldn't resist!  Send him my way when your done with him. 








IC I'm so glad it was rained and was cooler today. Texas summer's are a bitch.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> ahhhhhhhhhh............MB could make such a comment.......maybe I will...... So chicklet, exactly how did he 'soothe' your headache??? Hmmmmmm.......a perverted mind wants to know.  Couldn't resist!  Send him my way when your done with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IC I'm so glad it was rained and was cooler today. Texas summer's are a bitch.


 
Cheeky bugga LOL! You make me sound like a man eater  I dare you to say anything to that!

Soothing words, and a gentle kindness is all it took...now get that mind of yours out of the gutter hahahaha


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Cheeky bugga LOL! You make me sound like a man eater  I dare you to say anything to that!
> 
> Soothing words, and a gentle kindness is all it took...*now get that mind of yours out of the gutter* hahahaha



Then where will it live?!?!?!?! :sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:

Since you dared me.......what direction did you eat?? South??  


I know, I know, I'm incorrigible.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Then where will it live?!?!?!?! :sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
> 
> Since you dared me.......what direction did you eat?? South??
> 
> 
> I know, I know, I'm incorrigible.



Wicked! I like to eat at all the points of the compass, including there 
You just couldn't help yourself, could you? Worst poster my ass!!!! LMAO


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Wicked! *I like to eat at all the points of the compass, including there *
> You just couldn't help yourself, could you? Worst poster my ass!!!! LMAO



hehehhee! I know, I know. 

<~~~~~ Like my new title, chicklet?


----------



## nettie

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Since you dared me.......what direction did you eat?? South??
> 
> 
> I know, I know, I'm incorrigible.



Bwah hah! I think I just snorted Diet Mt. Dew on that one.
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## nettie

littlefairywren said:


> Cheeky bugga LOL! You make me sound like a man eater  I dare you to say anything to that!
> 
> Soothing words, and a gentle kindness is all it took...now get that mind of yours out of the gutter hahahaha



You know, I was gonna ask the same question.....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Then where will it live?!?!?!?! :sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
> 
> Since you dared me.......what direction did you eat?? South??
> 
> 
> I know, I know, I'm incorrigible.





littlefairywren said:


> Wicked! I like to eat at all the points of the compass, including there
> You just couldn't help yourself, could you? Worst poster my ass!!!! LMAO



No! No! No! She's MizzSnakeBite, I'M Wicked - get it right!

Rep coming to both of you for this hilarious exchange!


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> hehehhee! I know, I know.
> 
> <~~~~~ Like my new title, chicklet?



You crazy bird! I LOVE it! 



OneWickedAngel said:


> No! No! No! She's MizzSnakeBite, I'M Wicked - get it right!
> 
> Rep coming to both of you for this hilarious exchange!



Hahaha, ta....I got it. Both the rep, and the title lol. No one could steal that crown from your head, OWA


----------



## littlefairywren

nettie said:


> You know, I was gonna ask the same question.....



Hehehe...do we owe you a Diet Mt. Dew for that, nettie?


----------



## spiritangel

hehe this thread is a crack up


as for me wowsers I have gotten loads done today you tube video fingers crossed this conversion actually worked a bit worried I will never find a decent conversion software sigh, lots of email readings caught up on almost all emails owed sent, and stuffed and jointed the next runway collection bear as well as started her outfit shoot me now cause I thought a full ruffled ballgown would look awesome and sooo very couture effect should be stunning even if its a bucketload of work


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I am happy that the people the bank pays to mow the empty house next to my grandmothers, is mowing the patch of grass inbetween our houses, which I was going to have to mow today. 


Mwuahahahaa! 
MEGAN 1 
GRASS -1


----------



## Linda

I escaped from work a few hours early.


----------



## Mathias

I may be going to Florida in 3 weeks!


----------



## Micara

He called!  He called, he called, he called, HE CALLED!!!! :happy:


----------



## Linda

Micara said:


> He called!  He called, he called, he called, HE CALLED!!!! :happy:



Bout time. LOL


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Brad Paisley.  "I'm one. You're one. You do the math." hehe...


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> He called!  He called, he called, he called, HE CALLED!!!! :happy:


LOL Wonderful! So happy for you!


----------



## HottiMegan

Rescue Me returns tonight!


----------



## Ruffie

Boss called me and said to tell my staff that we are having a big staff meeting tomorrow (of all our programs and their staff) and then we get time off till July 4th for the Canada (extra) long weekend!


----------



## bigmac

I got all the felony charges against a wife beating, alcoholic, illegal alien dismissed this afternoon.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Sounds like I'll have someone fun to talk to tonight. Yay!


----------



## Blackjack

bigmac said:


> I got all the felony charges against a wife beating, alcoholic, illegal alien dismissed this afternoon.



And how is this in any way a good thing?


----------



## littlefairywren

Blackjack said:


> And how is this in any way a good thing?



That is what I am wondering too!


----------



## bigmac

Blackjack said:


> And how is this in any way a good thing?



Isn't America all about winning?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bigmac said:


> I got all the felony charges against a wife beating, alcoholic, illegal alien dismissed this afternoon.





Blackjack said:


> And how is this in any way a good thing?





littlefairywren said:


> That is what I am wondering too!





bigmac said:


> Isn't America all about winning?



Spoken like a true capitalistic lawyer. Ask the abused wife for her response to that question.


----------



## bigmac

OneWickedAngel said:


> Spoken like a true capitalistic lawyer. Ask the abused wife for her response to that question.



Sarcasm apparently doesn't work on this thread.


----------



## littlefairywren

bigmac said:


> Isn't America all about winning?



For the woman who suffered at the hands of the man that abused her, and was an alcoholic to top it off, there is no winning. This is a thread about happiness, and you did nothing but bring up memories for me, that are better left dead and buried.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bigmac said:


> Sarcasm apparently doesn't work on this thread.



That type of nasty sarcasm (and consequential fall out of such as noted by LFW's response) belongs in realm of the Hyde Park forum (I believe you know that section of joy quite well), and it should stay there. 

Please do not bring it in here.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy BM got told off.

Oh, More so happy because I have awesome people to talk to.
;D


----------



## Proner

I finally find two shirts which fits me well and as I try to wear more colors they are one purple and one green :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

littlefairywren said:


> For the woman who suffered at the hands of the man that abused her, and was an alcoholic to top it off, there is no winning. This is a thread about happiness, and you did nothing but bring up memories for me, that are better left dead and buried.




{{{{ Kimberly }}}

Yes, they are bad memories, but they are just that memories. Too many others were not lucky enough to live through it to have a bad memory. 

Breathe and remember this: _you_ won, because you made it out of there.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> I finally find two shirts which fits me well and as I try to wear more colors they are one purple and one green :happy:



You know the rule! PICS or it didn't happen! :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

OneWickedAngel said:


> You know the rule! PICS or it didn't happen! :happy:


Totally. QFT!


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


> You know the rule! PICS or it didn't happen! :happy:





Your Plump Princess said:


> Totally. QFT!



Hey wait I didn't see anything like this in the contract... Oh wait... there was a wingding text part on it... no damnit they got me!
So, for the pics could I have a little delay before Dims' wrath?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> Hey wait I didn't see anything like this in the contract... Oh wait... there was a wingding text part on it... no damnit they got me!
> So, for the pics could I have a little delay before Dims' wrath?



Only "A LITTLE" delay, you should know by now the ladies here don't take too well to be teased


----------



## Your Plump Princess

OneWickedAngel said:


> Only "A LITTLE" delay, you should know by now the ladies here don't take too well to be teased


-Gigglesnort-
No, NO We don't.
-Looks about-
..Dude Wicked, The Wingding text trap worked PERFECTLY!


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


> Only "A LITTLE" delay, you should know by now the ladies here don't take too well to be teased





Your Plump Princess said:


> -Gigglesnort-
> No, NO We don't.
> -Looks about-
> ..Dude Wicked, The Wingding text trap worked PERFECTLY!



Ok it was just it's my brother who had the camera and he his in his "Beware bad brother" mood that's why I asked for a delay not for teasing you!
Anyway I got the camera I get my hand bite but I guess it's better than Dims wrath


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh yes.
I _think_ I can gauruntee that. .. _think._
Especially better than OWA and YPP Wrath.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am just happy from within--no particular reason. I think that's one of the best kinds of happiness.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Lovelyone said:


> I am just happy from within--no particular reason.* I think that's one of the best kinds of happiness.*



*QFT!*

Yes, it is.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

It's also one of the -best feeling- levels of happiness.  


That's so good to hear, Lovely!


----------



## Micara

I'm happy because:

 My life is back to normal!

:happy: I'm done with my closing week responsibilities ahead of schedule and will truly be able to enjoy the 3 day weekend!

:wubu: I will be in Seattle exactly 3 weeks from today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rellis10

Even though i got stuck in a traffic jam on the bus, my faith in bus drivers has been revitalised as our driver well and truly caned it once we got free so everyone got where they were going ASAP.

Many thanks to you, Bus Driver Man.


----------



## willowmoon

Micara said:


> I'm happy because:
> 
> My life is back to normal!
> 
> :happy: I'm done with my closing week responsibilities ahead of schedule and will truly be able to enjoy the 3 day weekend!
> 
> :wubu: I will be in Seattle exactly 3 weeks from today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The good thing is that you'll probably avoid much rain -- usually July & August is nice weather for Seattle !!

Say hi to Mt. Rainier for me!


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> I'm happy because:
> 
> My life is back to normal!
> 
> :happy: I'm done with my closing week responsibilities ahead of schedule and will truly be able to enjoy the 3 day weekend!
> 
> :wubu: I will be in Seattle exactly 3 weeks from today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Very exciting!!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy it is a nice day outside, so I can sit outside on the laptop.
Also, I get Paid today.

AND a butterfly just landed on my arm, and stayed there for like 10 minutes! 
[Though earlier an injured one came and landed by my leg, made me SO sad.]


I am one with teh errf. :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm happy it is a nice day outside, so* I can sit outside on the laptop.*
> ...snip...



Gee! Isn't that uncomfortable? 

Bah-da-dun! *cymbals crash*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> For the woman who suffered at the hands of the man that abused her, and was an alcoholic to top it off, there is no winning. This is a thread about happiness, and you did nothing but bring up memories for me, that are better left dead and buried.




(((HUGS))) to my chicklet! Too bad MB wasn't around then; I would've pecked him to death. :-/



OneWickedAngel said:


> That type of nasty sarcasm (and consequential fall out of such as noted by LFW's response) belongs in realm of the Hyde Park forum (I believe you know that section of joy quite well), and it should stay there.
> 
> Please do not bring it in here.



<sigh> Rep system won't let me rep ya again.



willowmoon said:


> The good thing is that you'll probably avoid much rain -- usually July & August is nice weather for Seattle !!
> 
> Say hi to Mt. Rainier for me!



ahahahhaaa! I'm going to make a wild guess and say she'll be spending most of her time indoors.......in the hotel room.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

OneWickedAngel said:


> Gee! Isn't that uncomfortable?
> 
> Bah-da-dun! *cymbals crash*


Aha! 

Oh no, it's quite lovely! Like having a miniature mobile butt-warmer!  You should try that!

Ohgod. Somehow I have the feeling that some of the lurky-loo's would love to see me sitting on a laptop. Great, more mental scarring.


----------



## Mathias

bigmac said:


> Isn't America all about winning?



Oh, I'm sure his wife was thrilled. Fucking think before you post next time!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm happy it is a nice day outside, so I can sit outside on the laptop.
> Also, I get Paid today.
> 
> AND a butterfly just landed on my arm, and stayed there for like 10 minutes!
> [Though earlier an injured one came and landed by my leg, made me SO sad.]
> 
> 
> I am one with teh errf. :wubu:



No joke, I went outside to talk with my brother and help him move things from his car to my house, and I turned around to close the door behind me, and no soon had I turned back around to take a step down the stairs when a butterfly that looked an AWFUL lot like a Monarch landed right on my chest! It was so beautiful, that moment in time, I just had to stop and watch the little guy take a break on me. Kevin asked what I was doing, and I just sat there looking at it for about 10 seconds, before it took flight again. It flew straight to him, hovered around his head for a bit, and then took off. We both just kinda stared at it as it left, and it was just so cool.

I <3 Nature n stuffs... I miss camping... I miss being caught in a storm down by the creek, feeling the rain beat down on the tent, and the absolute peaceful silence that encompasses the sound of water drifting down to Earth... Those thoughts, those memories, make me happy today.


----------



## littlefairywren

OneWickedAngel said:


> {{{{ Kimberly }}}
> 
> Yes, they are bad memories, but they are just that memories. Too many others were not lucky enough to live through it to have a bad memory.
> 
> Breathe and remember this: _you_ won, because you made it out of there.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> (((HUGS))) to my chicklet! Too bad MB wasn't around then; I would've pecked him to death. :-/



OWA and Momma Bird, hugs and love from the bottom of my heart. For the first time ever, I was nervous about coming into this thread today...but you girls have made my morning :wubu:



Mathias said:


> Oh, I'm sure his wife was thrilled. Fucking think before you post next time!



:bow:


----------



## KendraLee

Looked at this amazing, gorgeous, beautiful apartment today in a neighborhood I've always wanted to live in. A sunroom with leaded glass windows. a fireplace, large rooms, high cielings, kitchen with a dishwasher and absolutely charming. I havn't been happy about anything in a while but this place made me smile and happy. Crossing fingers the owner will choose us since he's not sure about pets


----------



## Linda

I have plans for Friday night. Woohooo!! I am so tired of never having any. haha


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> I have plans for Friday night. Woohooo!! I am so tired of never having any. haha



Does it involve a male? I am tired of never having any either...lol


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> Does it involve a male? I am tired of never having any either...lol






yes there will be males there lol


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> yes there will be males there lol



Oooh, more than one! Hey, I like your style....lol 
You know I am kidding! Gawd, just one is enough to handle!

Have fun, and kick up your heels girl!


----------



## Mathias

I'm going out tomorrow night and I'll be seeing friends I haven't seen in 3 years. Super excited! Also, I mentioned how I didn't get a week off between summer school sessions in the "Annoying" thread. Turns out, the day after the classes ends I'm jetting off to Florida for a week.  Harry Potter World I'm comin' for ya!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> OWA and Momma Bird, hugs and love from the bottom of my heart. For the first time ever, I was nervous about coming into this thread today...but you girls have made my morning :wubu:



Anytime you have thoughts about him, just imagine me swooping down and pecking his head off (both of them)! 



KendraLee said:


> Looked at this amazing, gorgeous, beautiful apartment today in a neighborhood I've always wanted to live in. A sunroom with leaded glass windows. a fireplace, large rooms, high cielings, kitchen with a dishwasher and absolutely charming. I havn't been happy about anything in a while but this place made me smile and happy. Crossing fingers the owner will choose us since he's not sure about pets



Sounds beautiful; good luck!

If he's still unsure about the pets, maybe offer a larger pet deposit?



Mathias said:


> I'm going out tomorrow night and I'll be seeing friends I haven't seen in 3 years. Super excited! Also, I mentioned how I didn't get a week off between summer school sessions in the "Annoying" thread. Turns out, the day after the classes ends I'm jetting off to Florida for a week.  Harry Potter World I'm comin' for ya!



Sounds fun!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

KendraLee said:


> Looked at this amazing, gorgeous, beautiful apartment today in a neighborhood I've always wanted to live in. A sunroom with leaded glass windows. a fireplace, large rooms, high cielings, kitchen with a dishwasher and absolutely charming. I havn't been happy about anything in a while but this place made me smile and happy. Crossing fingers the owner will choose us since he's not sure about pets



Oooooh! That sounds so absolutely lovely and relaxing, Kendra! Sending major positive vibes that the owner accepts pets and you get the place!



Mathias said:


> I'm going out tomorrow night and I'll be seeing friends I haven't seen in 3 years. Super excited! Also, I mentioned how I didn't get a week off between summer school sessions in the "Annoying" thread. Turns out, the day after the classes ends I'm jetting off to Florida for a week.  Harry Potter World I'm comin' for ya!



Yay! :happy::happy:


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> Oooh, more than one! Hey, I like your style....lol
> You know I am kidding! Gawd, just one is enough to handle!
> 
> Have fun, and kick up your heels girl!



I would love to have just one at the moment 



Hugs sounds like life is getting good for people wich always makes me happy 

and I am over the moon because i do not have to sew anymore ice blue ruffles seriously over 10hrs of work for one 6" bears skirt is total insanity what was I thinking other than the work will be reflected in the price think trh
these bears are going to have a couture price tag to go with their hand made bear couture, although cant wait to finish this one and share the pics the skirt is something else add to that a teeny tiny hand made corsette, dumplings from the asian grocery store and some other yummy things and that grocery shopping is over for another 2 weeks = a very very happy me


----------



## KendraLee

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oooooh! That sounds so absolutely lovely and relaxing, Kendra! Sending major positive vibes that the owner accepts pets and you get the place!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! :happy::happy:



And if I get it I want you to come and visit!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm happy my 18 yr-old niece is out of surgery and doing fine after a much needed breast reduction this morning. I'm excited for her and what this will hopefully do towards improving her self-confidence.


----------



## petunia805

Mathias said:


> Oh, I'm sure his wife was thrilled. Fucking think before you post next time!



See. I try to stay out of all of this, because I get a little too fired up to stay PC, but here you go dragging me into the mix. 

Thing is, you can't know what I would think unless you asked me...so lets say you did. First, I think the topic was "What are you happy about today?" NOT "what are you happy about today that no one else will be offended by." So he's happy he won a case. HE SHOULD BE. It's his job to defend the public to the best of his ability. 

Today he got another guy's case dismissed. AND FOR GOOD REASON. This guys pregnant girlfriend was insisting that he go and get her some drugs, and he refused, she started a fight, and got hurt in the process. If he goes to jail, who will be there to protect the baby from this woman? You could argue that they had no business having kids, and that might be true, but that doesn't make the kid disappear now does it?

We have a justice system in place for a reason, and you can't just assume everyone accused is guilty. That's why we have public defenders. I'm proud as punch that my husband is good at what he does. If you ever need to be defended and can't afford the aforementioned capitalist lawyer, you'd better pray to whatever you pray to that the guy representing you is as good.


----------



## Mathias

petunia805 said:


> See. I try to stay out of all of this, because I get a little too fired up to stay PC, but here you go dragging me into the mix.
> 
> Thing is, you can't know what I would think unless you asked me...so lets say you did. First, I think the topic was "What are you happy about today?" NOT "what are you happy about today that no one else will be offended by." So he's happy he won a case. HE SHOULD BE. It's his job to defend the public to the best of his ability.
> 
> Today he got another guy's case dismissed. AND FOR GOOD REASON. This guys pregnant girlfriend was insisting that he go and get her some drugs, and he refused, she started a fight, and got hurt in the process. If he goes to jail, who will be there to protect the baby from this woman? You could argue that they had no business having kids, and that might be true, but that doesn't make the kid disappear now does it?
> 
> We have a justice system in place for a reason, and you can't just assume everyone accused is guilty. That's why we have public defenders. I'm proud as punch that my husband is good at what he does. If you ever need to be defended and can't afford the aforementioned capitalist lawyer, you'd better pray to whatever you pray to that the guy representing you is as good.



Ok, first of all, nobody's pulling you into anything, don't even try to play that card. Second of all, when I see the words "Charges dismissed" and "wifebeater" in the same line, Yes, you're damn right I'm going to tell him he needs to think before he post things like that. In the context he put it, there's no way that that had any place in this thread or that it could seemed like it was a good thing. Especially when there are people here who've commented already saying they've been in a situation like that and have gotten away. Bottom line, sarcasm tag or not, there are some things you just DON'T SAY! I'd have a bit more respect for him if he'd apologized and admitted he was wrong but... y'know. 

Back on topic: I had a blast catching up to my friends tonight. We now return you to your regularly scheduled happy thread.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

petunia805 said:


> See. I try to stay out of all of this, because I get a little too fired up to stay PC, but here you go dragging me into the mix.



Petunia, Mathias' statement referred to the wife of the _defendant_, not you; at least that is how I read it. You weren't on the radar until you posted here. Even if he did refer directly to you, the matter was officially old news on this thread, WHY even bring it back up nearly a day later when every one else had moved on? (Please do not respond, it was a rhetorical question.)

Again, I'm reminding all parties involved THIS THREAD IS NOT HYDE PARK. Please keep all of that bickering nonsense over there.


----------



## CastingPearls

I am happy cos teh crazy is in full swing lately here in DIMS and doesn't appear to abate anytime soon.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Scored a goal in roller hockey today, and...that's pretty much it.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Double post.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm happy my 18 yr-old niece is out of surgery and doing fine after a much needed breast reduction this morning. I'm excited for her and what this will hopefully do towards improving her self-confidence.



Hope she heals quickly!

I've wanted breast reduction done for quite awhile. Man, the back and shoulder pain they cause...



petunia805 said:


> See. I try to stay out of all of this, because I get a little too fired up to stay PC, but here you go dragging me into the mix.
> 
> Thing is, you can't know what I would think unless you asked me...so lets say you did. First, I think the topic was "What are you happy about today?" NOT "what are you happy about today that no one else will be offended by." So he's happy he won a case. HE SHOULD BE. It's his job to defend the public to the best of his ability.
> 
> Today he got another guy's case dismissed. AND FOR GOOD REASON. This guys pregnant girlfriend was insisting that he go and get her some drugs, and he refused, she started a fight, and got hurt in the process. If he goes to jail, who will be there to protect the baby from this woman? You could argue that they had no business having kids, and that might be true, but that doesn't make the kid disappear now does it?
> 
> We have a justice system in place for a reason, and you can't just assume everyone accused is guilty. That's why we have public defenders. I'm proud as punch that my husband is good at what he does. If you ever need to be defended and can't afford the aforementioned capitalist lawyer, you'd better pray to whatever you pray to that the guy representing you is as good.



No one dragged you in here.

Your husband said, "I got all the felony charges against a wife beating, alcoholic, illegal alien dismissed this afternoon." Not, "I got a guy that was accused of being a wife beating, blah, blah, blah, off." Personally, I really don't see the joy and pride of getting someone that beats their wife off. I'd have pride if 1) I locked that kind of person up, and/or 2) I got that person some help so that they don't do that again. Then your husband said he was being sarcastic. So why announce something you're not exactly pleased about in a thread titled, "what are you happy about today."

I was abused, my mother was abused and beaten by her father, and my father beat her, so I don't have a love of people that abuse others. So sorry.

Yes, having a good lawyer's great, but I'm not going to applaud someone that got a wife beater off.

There's a reason Hyde Park's there; to keep that kind of crap off the other forums. 



Mathias said:


> Ok, first of all, nobody's pulling you into anything, don't even try to play that card. Second of all, when I see the words "Charges dismissed" and "wifebeater" in the same line, Yes, you're damn right I'm going to tell him he needs to think before he post things like that. In the context he put it, there's no way that that had any place in this thread or that it could seemed like it was a good thing. Especially when there are people here who've commented already saying they've been in a situation like that and have gotten away. Bottom line, sarcasm tag or not, there are some things you just DON'T SAY! I'd have a bit more respect for him if he'd apologized and admitted he was wrong but... y'know.
> 
> Back on topic: I had a blast catching up to my friends tonight. We now return you to your regularly scheduled happy thread.



I <3 you. You're rep's in the mail.

:bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

OneWickedAngel said:


> Petunia, Mathias' statement referred to the wife of the _defendant_, not you; at least that is how I read it. You weren't on the radar until you posted here. Even if he did refer directly to you, the matter was officially old news on this thread, WHY even bring it back up nearly a day later when every one else had moved on? (Please do not respond, it was a rhetorical question.)
> 
> Again, I'm reminding all parties involved THIS THREAD IS NOT HYDE PARK. Please keep all of that bickering nonsense over there.



I <3 you too. 

The %%!)*#! system won't let me rep ya yet. 



CastingPearls said:


> I am happy cos teh crazy is in full swing lately here in DIMS and doesn't appear to abate anytime soon.



hahhaha 



UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Scored a goal in roller hockey today, and...that's pretty much it.



Big congrats to you!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Happy because later on today [it's 2:25am here] I am going to be able to buy myself a new webcam with a built-in mic, AND have money left over for cigarettes.

Freakin. PSYCHED MAN!

ALSO?

GOIN TO SEE DA FIREWORKS!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Lukas Rossi's new album dropped today. (July 1st)

I've been waiting 3 frikkin years for this day!

SO AWESOME!!!

:wubu:

AND... I'm so proud of him!


----------



## rellis10

I feel i had my best day at work since i started a month ago. Handled everything my boss threw at me without panic and did it with a (sometimes begrudging) smile


----------



## HottiMegan

It's friday, hubby's off work. I slept in. the boys are happy. In 2 days i get to see my spiritual teacher. That's super exciting to me!


----------



## AuntHen

3 day weekend AND off early from work today!! :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm super happy cuz i just downloaded 20+ free classic books from Barnes and Noble. Some stuff i haven't heard of but most of it i have had a desire to read here and there in my life


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

I got to see Eclipse last night and it was freaking fabulous!


----------



## Jon Blaze

- I'm going to see a movie with my girlfriend! The only problem is that it's the gong fu kid, and I vowed not to see it. But I'll do it for her. lol

- I had the most EPIC lucid dream ever! I went to bed last night about 9:38, and woke naturally around 4. I ate breakfast a five, and was back in bed at six. I listened to an hour long audio aid for 17 minutes, but the aid was for sleeping and not lucid dreaming.
But I ended up going through SP. I had two shorts LDs, and


----------



## Jon Blaze

The date went well. Kung Fu Kid wasn't a bad movie at all, and things are still going smooth with the gf. Looks like I might see her on Sunday.


----------



## spiritangel

What an awesome dinner I made asain noodle soup again (think you guys in the states call it ramin?) and finally got to see Rufus Rufus Rufus does Judy Judy Judy so healthy life giving food for my body and music for my soul = awesome happy buzzy me plus I finished runway collection bear number two and finally took pics of the bears I havent yet including her amazing evening so far


----------



## Gingembre

I got a second job in a new pub opening in town...hurrah!

However....they open on Friday, which means I've got training all week...which means I'm going to be working a total of 65 hours next week. FARK!


----------



## willowmoon

Gingembre said:


> I got a second job in a new pub opening in town...hurrah!
> 
> However....they open on Friday, which means I've got training all week...which means I'm going to be working a total of 65 hours next week. FARK!



UGH! Better stock up on the Five Hour Energy shots then .....


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Cousin gave me her WebcamxMic, installation disk and all. So I was able to spend my money on Hair Dye and Eyeliner, which I was in desperate need of.


----------



## HottiMegan

The smell of birthday cupcakes are filling the apartment. That's a great smell that puts a smile on my face


----------



## Agent 007

HottiMegan said:


> The smell of birthday cupcakes are filling the apartment. That's a great smell that puts a smile on my face



Is it your birthday today?


----------



## Agent 007

Jon Blaze said:


> But I ended up going through SP. I had two shorts LDs, and



You ended up going through the Socialistische Partij and you had two short Mormons? :huh:


----------



## Agent 007

Okay, here's what I was happy about today.

This afternoon we had a barbecue with all the people in my street. I haven't seen many of my neighbours in quite a while and it was great to see them all again. There were some new folks as well. I'm glad that we can get along with each other so well. The food and weather were good too.
Coincidentally, the barbecue was on the 4th of July (a date pretty meaningless in the Netherlands), so 300 million Americans were probably doing the same.


----------



## luscious_lulu

One more week of work then I'm on vacation. Next Sunday this time I'll be at the airport, waiting to board my plane to Vegas.


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm happy with how well my venus fly trap is growing...a bit o' tlc really pays off.


----------



## Lamia

I am happy that the American Revolution was the mastermind of so many intelligent and wealthy land owners. Happy 4th everyone.


----------



## AuntHen

The rain!

Although it makes me feel so lazy, it sounds so nice and is keeping it cool 

Plus it kept the firecrackers to a minimum last night...boowahahahaa (sorry kiddies)

*oh and I have the day off too!


----------



## Linda

I only had to work for two hours today! WooHoo!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Happy Because I Get to Tinker with my new computer [which, I'm doing right now. ] Yaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## littlefairywren

The threads have kept me giggling all morning, including getting a dare! LOL


----------



## Mathias

The smell of movie theater popcorn as you first walk into a movie theater. :eat2:


----------



## rellis10

I'm posting from work for the first time....damn i feel naughty


----------



## spiritangel

I decided at the last minute to make my niece a princess bear for her birthday (she is having a princess and pirate party) and today I have managed (in less than 7hrs minus time for cooking, lunch and other such things) to cut out (almost twice cause I lost part of the bear when I was cutting it out), prep and sew her bear should be able to get it partially stuffed and jointed tonight and If I am really lucky fully stuffed and jointed, and of course I want to make a medieval style princess dress eeeep flowy sleeves and pointy hat included hmmmm anyone else think I am crazy 

but she came over and gave me an invite she had made, and chocolates and is such a delight well worth It I think


----------



## Aust99

I'm off to Bali tomorrow!!!!


----------



## flinflam

That I'm watching MST3K "Final Sacrifice" as I write this!


----------



## Lamia

I'm happy that with my new job I got a $1.40 raise instead of the dollar I thought I was getting.


----------



## Dibaby35

rellis10 said:


> I'm posting from work for the first time....damn i feel naughty



I won't tell on you if you don't tell on me..LOL


----------



## HappyFA75

Your Plump Princess said:


> That's so awesome! Hand-Picked Strawberries *ARE* literally the greatest things evar.



Regular strawberries from the store with some sugar on them were always yummy enough for me!! :happy:

I am Happy because i got some nice wishes from some online friends about the passing of my Cousin.

I stopped looking at the other thread, because even though i came in earnest, i feared it may have turned into a personal attack-fest on me. At least thats what i think when i see certain ignored members on it (it informs me that they are on my Ignore list, which i already know, but i dont see what they typed, because they are ignored. Only if its quoted am i forced to see, whether i want to or not.) They are obsessed with me.


----------



## rellis10

Dibaby35 said:


> I won't tell on you if you don't tell on me..LOL



It's a deal! 

I probably wont have alot of spare time to post regularly from work though. Damn my Boss!


----------



## Micara

I guess I'm happy that I am off to Wisconsin tonight, even though it's only for family reunion junk. If I get to the beach, I will be happy. And I'm _definitely _happy that I am off work tomorrow. This place is sucking my will to live!


----------



## chicken legs

I'm happy I put another bagel in the toaster oven an it came perfectly...mmmm yummy cream cheese goodness on a warm bagel.


----------



## HappyFA75

I just got Paid!


----------



## Dibaby35

rellis10 said:


> It's a deal!
> 
> I probably wont have alot of spare time to post regularly from work though. Damn my Boss!



How DARE they make us actually work! LOL

and I'm happy today about the rice krispy treat I'm eating right now...lol


----------



## Linda

Storms are moving in and things should get cooler.

Thank goodness.


----------



## willowmoon

HappyFA75 said:


> I just got Paid!



Oh. 

PAID.

Wonder if there were any $44 payroll deductions?


----------



## HottiMegan

It's yet another Thursday  I love Thursdays. It's pay day, the market is downtown this evening and it's only one more day till the weekend  It's also an easy day since it's just me and Alex all day.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Found out you can rick roll people Via telephone. And Rick Roll'd my cousin.  Mwuahahahaha!


----------



## Proner

I'm happy that I only work on morning with my new schedule especially with this heat wave, no Proner-melting everyday now 

I'm also happy that I find two nice shirts in a very little store.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> I'm happy that I only work on morning with my new schedule especially with this heat wave, no Proner-melting everyday now
> 
> I*'m also happy that I find two nice shirts in a very little store.*



DAMN IT PRONER! What have you been told about this young man?!
*taps foot impatiently at such insolence!*


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


> DAMN IT PRONER! What have you been told about this young man?!
> *taps foot impatiently at such insolence!*



Hey not my fault if the heat is making my brain melt! I'm near to the caveman's level actually so things I remember are: Eat, Hunt, Drink, Grumble and Painting on cavern's wall 

*Run searching the camera before OneWickedAngel wrath*


----------



## Jon Blaze

I had dinner with my girlfriend today. There was some rockiness at first due to directions (I'm horrible with them lol), but everything worked out and we had a great time. I might see her tomorrow too.


----------



## spiritangel

My Internet is back YAY


----------



## succubus_dxb

I'M IN BALIIIIIIII. yippeeeeeee!


----------



## littlefairywren

succubus_dxb said:


> I'M IN BALIIIIIIII. yippeeeeeee!



Lucky bugga! Are you going to catch up with Natalie?
Have a hoot either way


----------



## Vespertine

My sis on the east coast gave me awesome advice on something that was driving me nuts. Seriously, it was worth all the picking on I got being the youngest when we were growing up


----------



## Mathias

Aced the 1st round of my Spanish classes! :happy: :bounce:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Mathias said:


> Aced the 1st round of my Spanish classes! :happy: :bounce:



Congrats!

----


----------



## CastingPearls

My little tomato plant is alive. IT'S ALIIIIIIIIIIVE!!!!!!!


----------



## Proner

I'm in holiday! Thanks to the French Revolution


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> I'm in holiday! Thanks to the French Revolution



Oh my Bastille day already for some reason thought that was still a few days away 

Viva la reveloutione


----------



## willowmoon

Watching old episodes of "G.I. Joe - A Real American Hero" !!!


----------



## KittyKitten

It's My Bday!!!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyy!


----------



## Proner

happyface83 said:


> It's My Bday!!!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyy!



Happy birthday :happy:

I had a wonderful time at the ocean and I'm glad that I thought to took my camera!

P.S: I'm actually working on the pics to put some here so don't unleash divine wrath yet please


----------



## KittyKitten

Proner said:


> Happy birthday :happy:



Thanks Proner!


----------



## GTAFA

I am on vacation for a few days. And of course that means i have time to visit Dimensions.


----------



## Linda

My downstairs air conditioner is working again!! Woot!


----------



## Dibaby35

I'm sooo happy I had a great annual review with my boss today. You know how they always seem to find one bad thing to focus on? Not even one this time...oh I rock..lolll


----------



## willowmoon

Had FANTASTIC sales last night at my shop which is always a nice thing!


----------



## Dibaby35

willowmoon said:


> Had FANTASTIC sales last night at my shop which is always a nice thing!



Whats the hot item?


----------



## willowmoon

willowmoon said:


> Had FANTASTIC sales last night at my shop which is always a nice thing!





Dibaby35 said:


> Whats the hot item?



Nintendo NES & Nintendo 64 systems & games -- sold quite a few last night. And a Sega Saturn too, almost forgot about that one!


----------



## CastingPearls

caffeine, good weather and great music.


----------



## annetang

:smitten: It's getting cooler after a heavy rain.

I will have a good rest on the weekend since today is Friday.


----------



## Weirdo890

Just five more days!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I got a phone call that made me SUPER happy. [Like, RAINBOWS AND UNICORNS AND SPARKLES Happy.] And then afterwards, my parents presented me with my class ring, and High School Diploma. 

Today, cannot get any better, even if it's only 3:50am.


----------



## AuntHen

It's Saturday! Sunny, summery and I am getting ready to go on a LOOONNGG evening walk (one of my favorite past times) Yay!:happy:


----------



## nettie

Your Plump Princess said:


> I got a phone call that made me SUPER happy. [Like, RAINBOWS AND UNICORNS AND SPARKLES Happy.] And then afterwards, my parents presented me with my class ring, and High School Diploma.
> 
> Today, cannot get any better, even if it's only 3:50am.



:bow::bow::bow:
Congratulations! And I'm so glad your parents helped in celebrating your accomplishment!


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> I got a phone call that made me SUPER happy. [Like, RAINBOWS AND UNICORNS AND SPARKLES Happy.] And then afterwards, my parents presented me with my class ring, and High School Diploma.
> 
> Today, cannot get any better, even if it's only 3:50am.



Congtrats :-D



as for me I am at the tail end of this cold and starting to feel loads better yay


----------



## willowmoon

I'm happy that it's Saturday -- which means I don't have to work on either Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Dad Found up some episodes of Doctor Who [starring Tom Baker. ] My FAVORITE! <3


----------



## rellis10

I'm happy watching an interview with John Lydon/Johnny Rotten on Sky News....always thought it, but he's awesome.


----------



## Proner

Heading to the ocean in bike with surfboard under the arm. Beautiful summer week-end


----------



## Micara

Just printed my boarding pass for my trip to Seattle in 24 short hours!!! :smitten:


----------



## Linda

Micara said:


> Just printed my boarding pass for my trip to Seattle in 24 short hours!!! :smitten:



Are you nervous?


----------



## willowmoon

Micara said:


> Just printed my boarding pass for my trip to Seattle in 24 short hours!!! :smitten:



Lucky you ... you're going to Seattle at a time where it probably won't rain much -- the July & August months typically are pretty nice out there.


----------



## Micara

willowmoon said:


> Lucky you ... you're going to Seattle at a time where it probably won't rain much -- the July & August months typically are pretty nice out there.



It's gotta beat 95 degrees and thunderstorms!!!


----------



## willowmoon

Micara said:


> It's gotta beat 95 degrees and thunderstorms!!!



Say hi to the Space Needle for me!


----------



## MattB

Just got a call...My new guitar has finally arrived, and I'll be picking it up tomorrow! I still get hyper-happy-excited over music gear. 

Oh, and it's a beautiful day too!:bow:


----------



## Mathias

The neighbors up the street have twins that my sister babysits for and I held the baby girl.  I sat her on my lap and she kept tilting her head back just to look at me. She and her brother are just adorable!


----------



## lalatx

Confirmed with friends today that we shall be invading the city of New Orleans over Labor day weekend. The city should start preparing itself for my arrival... NOW!!!


----------



## willowmoon

Got my hair cropped short (which was long overdue) and took a nice cool shower afterwards ...

To quote James Brown, "I feel good!"


----------



## Linda

willowmoon said:


> Got my hair cropped short (which was long overdue) and took a nice cool shower afterwards ...
> 
> To quote James Brown, "I feel good!"



Woohoo. Uhm we need pictures. 


I am happy that the drama here has lifted and my brother flew home. lol


----------



## HottiMegan

My apartment is finally getting spic and span. I work every day on it and the crap fills back in but i take 4 steps forward and the kids put me about 2 back, so progress is being made. Also we might be moving soon. Into a 3 bedroom house woot! (it's a rental but a step up)


----------



## Linda

HottiMegan said:


> My apartment is finally getting spic and span. I work every day on it and the crap fills back in but i take 4 steps forward and the kids put me about 2 back, so progress is being made. Also we might be moving soon. Into a 3 bedroom house woot! (it's a rental but a step up)



Woohoo That's exciting news megan!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I am slowly gaining my mobility back and today I felt better than I have in a year and half at least. I've had a great day!


----------



## nettie

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> I am slowly gaining my mobility back and today I felt better than I have in a year and half at least. I've had a great day!



Such great news!!!!


----------



## Micara

is in Seattle with Eric!!! Woohoo!


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> is in Seattle with Eric!!! Woohoo!



OK, I sooo want details now!


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> is in Seattle with Eric!!! Woohoo!



and having an awesome time is my bet 



I got a box of choccies (almost weekly thing these days my sis gets them cheap at this thing at the pcyc wich is a little hard for me to get to so gets them for $1 and they are dark choc wich she doesnt eat)

annnnd she got me a new heater for $10 cause mine died this morning I have to pay her back next week but at least I wont be freezing my behind off for a week


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Micara said:


> is in Seattle with Eric!!! Woohoo!



And yet you found time to post? Taking a breather are we?


Ease up Kim! Let them have a moment to...um... make details to tell, yeah that's it!


----------



## Dibaby35

Micara said:


> is in Seattle with Eric!!! Woohoo!



I don't even know ya but I can feel your happiness all the way back in Illinois


----------



## HottiMegan

Linda said:


> Woohoo That's exciting news megan!!



I am very excited at the prospect of no apartment living! And my own washer and dryer! swoon!  We're going to try and do a walk through of the place this weekend and see if we can swing the cost of the movie. I really hope it works out. I'm a little nervous about moving max to a new school since he's in with all the special ed services at his current school. (he get's speech therapy and physical therapy through school)


My happiness today is i spent a half hour on the phone getting orthodontics covered for Max. I have to jump through some hoops to prove the medical necessity but it will be worth it so he can have a more normal mouth. (kids born with clefts tend to have dental issues) Insurance can seriously suck sometimes.


----------



## Lovelyone

I have great friends.


----------



## mimosa

A friend that I spoke to this evening made me smile.


----------



## spiritangel

Another Heavenly Imaginings Facebook event is happening for christmas in July tonight and over the whole weekend 3 bears on silent auctions fun games and prizes should be fun


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I was able to serve a purpose today by being there for a friend in need of a shoulder. 

Little could make me happier, It takes my mind off of situations in -my- life, and makes me feel I accomplished something. 

=)


----------



## spiritangel

oops I should add if any dimmers want to join in to pm me for the details lol I forget the most important stuff


YPP it is sometimes good to step outside of ourselves for a bit it sure is good to give our head space a holliday and I am gald you could help your friend


----------



## nikola090

back again here after a lot of time.!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

I spent the day at the thrift store. Nothing I love more than hunting for bargains and finding new 'treasures'. :happy:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I spent the day at the thrift store. Nothing I love more than hunting for bargains and finding new 'treasures'. :happy:



where is that damn 'like' button??? lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> where is that damn 'like' button??? lol



It's called REP - lol!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's called REP - lol!



It's not the same...although I have been known to look for the rep button on facebook, lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> It's not the same...although I have been known to *look for the rep button on facebook*, lol



Whew! I'm happy to know, I'm not the only one who has done that! LOL!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Meet Guenevere...


----------



## CastingPearls

luscious_lulu said:


> Meet Guenevere...


She's beautiful!!!!! Mazel tov!!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu

CastingPearls said:


> She's beautiful!!!!! Mazel tov!!!!



Thank you...


----------



## rg770Ibanez

I'm quitting cigarettes today. Cold turkey  Wish me luck and if anyone wants to be quitting buddies they should hit me up. I think it'll be easier if I'm held accountable by someone else.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Me and my mom are going out to the bar tonight, gonna see the band again!


----------



## spiritangel

omg omg omg omg omg omg 

I may be about to get a big bear order for a whole bridal party sans groomsmen 

just got a message about it tonight sooo exciting even if I dont make a huge amount out of this one certainly could get my name out there and bring in more orders 

Does a happy dance


----------



## annetang

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I spent the day at the thrift store. Nothing I love more than hunting for bargains and finding new 'treasures'. :happy:



Same here! lol!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

spiritangel said:


> omg omg omg omg omg omg
> 
> I may be about to get a big bear order for a whole bridal party sans groomsmen
> 
> just got a message about it tonight sooo exciting even if I dont make a huge amount out of this one certainly could get my name out there and bring in more orders
> 
> Does a happy dance



Omg, congratulations Amanda!!!!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I am happy because my favorite band, Creed, is going to be on Rockline in like 2 minutes! :happy:


----------



## annetang

rg770Ibanez said:


> I'm quitting cigarettes today. Cold turkey  Wish me luck and if anyone wants to be quitting buddies they should hit me up. I think it'll be easier if I'm held accountable by someone else.



Good for you to do that! 
Smoking makes one's head unclear.


----------



## Ola

The crushing hangover from earlier today is gone, and my cellphone is no longer misplaced - it was in the fridge, though I can't remember when or why I put it there! XP


----------



## OneWickedAngel

luscious_lulu said:


> Meet Guenevere...


 
Oh my aaawwwwwwww!!!! Hi Guennie!


----------



## MattB

I'm happy that I've finally made the decision to start my own company making and repairing electric guitars.  I'll be registering my company name with the Province of Ontario tomorrow, and as soon as I can figure out a way to not keep all of my inventory for myself I should be in business...

Of course I have to keep my day job too for now...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MattB said:


> I'm happy that I've finally made the decision to start my own company making and repairing electric guitars.  I'll be registering my company name with the Province of Ontario tomorrow, and as soon as I can figure out a way to not keep all of my inventory for myself I should be in business...
> 
> Of course I have to keep my day job too for now...


 
That's awesome Matt! Here's sending tons of financial luck vibes your way for a prosperous business.:happy:


----------



## Ola

After having pulled an allnighter, I get to go lay down in my comfy bed soon. Woop, woop!

...I know, I am easy to please.


----------



## spiritangel

that I have some great friends that even though I have never met them always call to make sure I am ok


----------



## willowmoon

MattB said:


> I'm happy that I've finally made the decision to start my own company making and repairing electric guitars.  I'll be registering my company name with the Province of Ontario tomorrow, and as soon as I can figure out a way to not keep all of my inventory for myself I should be in business...
> 
> Of course I have to keep my day job too for now...



For someone who is self-employed as well, congratulations! It's a big step, with lots of risk & rewards and I wish you the very best!


----------



## MattB

OneWickedAngel said:


> That's awesome Matt! Here's sending tons of financial luck vibes your way for a prosperous business.:happy:


 
Thanks! Financial luck vibes are always appreciated!



willowmoon said:


> For someone who is self-employed as well, congratulations! It's a big step, with lots of risk & rewards and I wish you the very best!


 
Thanks! Part of me wishes I'd have started sooner, but I think now is when it was meant to be...


----------



## annetang

My boss paid my salary for this month. :happy:


----------



## Shosh

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I spent the day at the thrift store. Nothing I love more than hunting for bargains and finding new 'treasures'. :happy:



Me too! I love thrift stores!


----------



## spiritangel

its an hour till bedtime and an hour till vodka cruiser time oh yeah god do I need it


----------



## Shosh

I have become an Auntie again.

The Children's Court have appointed my brother Matt and his wife the official foster parents of a six year old little girl, who has had such a rough start to life and has many physical disabilities, is deaf and has little speech. 

She will live with my brother and his family fulltime, and they will probably adopt her in the future.

Auntie Susannah loves you my angel!:wubu:

Another niece to brag about!


----------



## spiritangel

oh Shosh I just welled up that is such a wonderful thing to do, as an adopted child (age 3) so I have such admiration for foster carers especially of more challenged children, and I know you will be an Amazing aunt because you already are


----------



## spiritangel

I got it I got it commission for ready for it 6 whole bears for a bride, groom and the bridesmaids  woo hoo so itching to start this already but have to do bear show ones first and its not till mid next year so pleanty of time soo excited though so much fun planning and dreaming soo cant wait to see how they turn out either


----------



## CastingPearls

Shosh said:


> I have become an Auntie again.
> 
> The Children's Court have appointed my brother Matt and his wife the official foster parents of a six year old little girl, who has had such a rough start to life and has many physical disabilities, is deaf and has little speech.
> 
> She will live with my brother and his family fulltime, and they will probably adopt her in the future.
> 
> Auntie Susannah loves you my angel!:wubu:
> 
> Another niece to brag about!


Mazel tov!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I am happy because I kicked my own ass and demanded I not worry about anything today. Today is Megans "Stress Free Day". Lol! I put on my sexy outfit, did my makeup FLAWLESSLY today, and am feeling fantastic! 

I'm merely pondering if this is a manic high. Hmm.


----------



## Proner

I had an amazing week-end :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

I am happy because i am having SOOO much fun doing a crazy quilt project. I went into a quilt shop for the first time in years and am in love with it all over again! I am going to make a jewel tones crazy quilt purse when i'm done making my nook holder


----------



## isamarie69

I am happy HAPPY!!!!!! Because i got front row tickets this morning to see Ringo Starr live this Thursday!!!!! I can barely stand it!!! I could hardly sleep. Trying to figure out what im going to wear, how am i going to try to touch him lol. My love for Paul is what it is, but Ringo to me is like the coolest guy ever. 

On July 7th it was Ringos 70th birthday and guess what?? Paul came out on stage and preformed Birthday with Ringo!! Oh why couldn't his birthday be this Thursday lol


----------



## CrankySpice

http://www.dailypuppy.com/puppies/slinky-the-dachshund_2010-08-02
:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

I've never seen a gray doxie before!!! How CUTE!


----------



## BBW4Chattery

I'm happy b/c I've almost finished cleaning. Including the little things like dusting ceiling fans and changing all the lightbulbs. My soul feels so much more at ease when I'm in a clean home.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that I got back in contact with 2 of my sisters and 1 of my brothers...and found out that I now have 3 nephews (Raider, Elijah, and Jude who is due November 10th) and 3 nieces (Monique, Audrey, and Elaine). That puts the number of nieces and nephews I have up to 19! :wubu:


----------



## Micara

I'm happy because....

-I got a great deal on a new convection oven

- I got a comfy new pillow that I'm hoping will help me sleep

AND

- I booked my flight to Seattle (again) in October!!!!!


----------



## Blackjack

Took some portraits of my mother and sister and her boyfriend, and although it's a rush job they came out _great_. I hate posed photos, but those came out pretty good, and the candids are just about as perfect as I can make them with my limited equipment and skill.


----------



## CrankySpice

CastingPearls said:


> I've never seen a gray doxie before!!! How CUTE!



I know!! He is just so adorable, I can't help but smile when I look at those pictures. I made one my desktop background and bookmarked the page so I can use it as a pick-me-up.


----------



## Saoirse

Im happy because I hung out with my brother and some great friends last night. Watched a friend perform at open mic at a cool bar, reconnected with a high school friend, made a sort-of new friend, drank a lot of beer and smoked a lot of weed.


----------



## mercy

I'm happy because I had an excellent time at Sonisphere festival. Saw some amazing bands, met some awesome people and had lots of fun. On a more in-depth note, I'm happy because:

a) I saw someone at Sonisphere who could have been my double. Really, she looked exactly like me. And she was in the arms of an attractive man, so that really bodes well for me, I guess...

b) I met new people who actually fucking liked me. Which is a big deal for me.


----------



## Proner

I'm happy because I finally understand how to use imovie even if it was just to make little credits on the last video I make for the dimensions youtube project


----------



## HottiMegan

My baby boy turned 2 today. He is finally starting to talk a little. He has been so stubborn about words but he is growing his vocabulary finally. I am so in love with my sweet baby boys. His big blue eyes are so full of humor and love. I just can't believe that he's 2 already! He's sleeping in or i'd be squeezing him with love and showering him with kisses.

I am also happy because Max finally got comfy enough in the water to start swimming unassisted. We've been spending the last two summers to get him to not be afraid of the water


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm happy about clearing my closet of a big box and two shopping bags full of old clothes that are either totally outdated and overworn, too big or too small. I will be thrilled when I can find a charity to come pick this stuff up.

I have a small box of things in great or new condition that I will eventually list for sale here or on Ebay... kind of dreading the effort involved in that. 

Getting things sorted out feels like a huge accomplishment.


----------



## kristineirl

i may not have gotten my birthday raise, but i sure did get a birthday bonus! 

^_^

*jig*


----------



## Cleofatra_74

*I'm happy I'm having a good hair day 

It's the small things....*


----------



## willowmoon

That it's not gonna be ridiculously hot out here today. The high is only supposed to be in the upper 70's which works for me!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Only 5 more days!!!


----------



## Rowan

I went on thursday to a job interview at the cable company for an account services position or a technical help desk job...so i was interviewed by 4 people at the same time, which was a bit stressful, but I think they really liked me because they asked me to explain the difference between dial up, dsl and cable modems, to which I did (totally easy since im a computer networking major in school) and one of the ladies interviewing me started bouncing in her seat and saying "you go girl! You go!" to which the other lady interviewing said "Lucille, you arent supposed to do that" lol

So they sent me downstairs after the interview and asked me to fill out some more paperwork, which included being given a form to go get a drug test on monday...so..im pretty sure i'll be getting a job offer from one if not both of the departments, which is awesome because the pay should be good and it will have excellent benefits and such. Im going to try to keep the job im at currently as well and see if i can just start coming in a couple evenings a week and on weekends, that way they dont have to hire and train someone new. Hopefully they'll go for that, but it will definitely make my schedule to be that of someone with no life...two jobs and school full time. Well...at least no one can accuse me of being lazy lol


----------



## luscious_lulu

My tooth is fixed!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Rowan said:


> I went on thursday to a job interview at the cable company for an account services position or a technical help desk job...so i was interviewed by 4 people at the same time, which was a bit stressful, but I think they really liked me because they asked me to explain the difference between dial up, dsl and cable modems, to which I did (totally easy since im a computer networking major in school) and one of the ladies interviewing me started bouncing in her seat and saying "you go girl! You go!" to which the other lady interviewing said "Lucille, you arent supposed to do that" lol
> 
> So they sent me downstairs after the interview and asked me to fill out some more paperwork, which included being given a form to go get a drug test on monday...so..im pretty sure i'll be getting a job offer from one if not both of the departments, which is awesome because the pay should be good and it will have excellent benefits and such. Im going to try to keep the job im at currently as well and see if i can just start coming in a couple evenings a week and on weekends, that way they dont have to hire and train someone new. Hopefully they'll go for that, but it will definitely make my schedule to be that of someone with no life...two jobs and school full time. Well...at least no one can accuse me of being lazy lol



Good luck hun!


----------



## Linda

Just got home from the beach. 

Awesome weather.
Good food.
Fun company.
Warm water.
Great music.
Gorgeous sunset.

What more could you ask for?


----------



## spiritangel

I am going home I am going home and have my cousins house to myself for the arvo 

wich means I am getting orgainised have washing on, so have clean and comfy clothes for tommorrow, I dont think I have ever been soo excited to spend about 11 hrs in transit 9 of wich will be on trains but by 9pm trow night I will be in my own home 

only downside is havent told my cousin yet


----------



## HottiMegan

I went all day thinking today was Sunday. Weekends are always too short but i found out it is only Saturday! I get one more day with hubby! 
I'm also really super duper happy that school starts on Wednesday so my life can get a little less chaotic. I can also keep the apartment cleaner with Max gone 8 hours a day


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm happy for my amazing friends and family. They surprised me and my best friend with a joint 40th birthday bash and it was over-the-top fun! I was soooo spoiled and over-whelmed. What a great weekend!

I'm blessed.

:wubu:


----------



## CAMellie

I'm planning my fiance's 26th birthday party...and it's gonna be pirate-themed at a pizzaria. Tee-hee! Complete with fake gold, eyepatches, pirate hats, and everything else a 6 year old would love. :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze

My birthday will likely be boring, but I got like 100 comments on facebook, so that will improve my mood. lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Jon Blaze said:


> My birthday will likely be boring, but I got like 100 comments on facebook, so that will improve my mood. lol



In the words of ColdComfort..

"BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZE"!!!!!

Happy Birthday (again)! It's good to be loved, even if it's Facebook love, ain't it? 
Hope you're enjoying your like 100 comments!


----------



## HottiMegan

It is the last day of summer vacation. I got Max nearly a new wardrobe of clothes since he is outgrowing so much stuff and i am so happy he's gonna be a 2nd grader


----------



## CAMellie

I am TOTALLY stoked!!! I just got off of the phone with my personal guidance counselor Kim at The University of Phoenix and will be starting classes on September 27th to get my Bachelor of Science in Healthcare Administration. YAY ME! :happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## dcoyote

Happy Birthday to ME!!!!:happy:


----------



## Proner

dcoyote said:


> Happy Birthday to ME!!!!:happy:



Hapy Birthday!

I'm happy because today the library was full as it was a rainy rainy day and a kid come to me and ask me if we have good books about dinausaurs and even say please (it's rare I could guarantee you ). I helped him and giving him great books and he's about to leave he told me that he dreamed to be a dinausor, I told him I was a Pronosaurus but it was a secret. His mother and him smiled and leaved smiling, I love my job


----------



## Jon Blaze

I finally checked my grades. 
I passed the lab, and I got an A in Anatomy and Physiology II. So happy I don't have to pay any money lol


----------



## mimosa

Dang it....I can't rep you for being a wonderful librarian. :happy:




Proner said:


> Hapy Birthday!
> 
> I'm happy because today the library was full as it was a rainy rainy day and a kid come to me and ask me if we have good books about dinausaurs and even say please (it's rare I could guarantee you ). I helped him and giving him great books and he's about to leave he told me that he dreamed to be a dinausor, I told him I was a Pronosaurus but it was a secret. His mother and him smiled and leaved smiling, I love my job


----------



## mimosa

Dang it, I can't rep you for being an excellent student. Congrats!



Jon Blaze said:


> I finally checked my grades.
> I passed the lab, and I got an A in Anatomy and Physiology II. So happy I don't have to pay any money lol


----------



## mimosa

Today is my son's first day of the second grade. He was excited about going. I am so proud of him. We had some bad moments last year because of his brain surgery. He has recovered and is a happy, healthy boy. I am a very happy Mama!:happy::bounce:


----------



## Blackjack

I'm right now printing out my two weeks' notice letter.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Even though it's lonely here?

It's hot and humid--but I'm nice and cool, because my uncle has Central Air! 
:smitten:


----------



## Jon Blaze

I bought my presents today.
A big ass box of tea called "Tension Tamer"
And a new laptop
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/HP+-+La...otti/9989299.p?skuId=9989299&id=1218205765827

At least I'm not four years behind. I'm 1/2 a year behind. lol


----------



## mossystate

I got to see my 10 year old nephew for the 3rd time in 3 years. Crazy family shit after my Mom died...etc...etc.. Had lunch with him and my sister. Ran around just doing the errands thing, but it was still great to see both of them. We didn't talk about anything touchy - but in some ways, it was like no time had passed. I don't know if she will want to get together again before another year goes by ( she had said she was going to get in touch in January, and I had to ask again to see my nephew, so it now just happened ), but I think we will start having more contact. I know I want that, so I hope she does as well. I know that if I were my youngest sister who has two kids, and who really doesn't want anything to do with her, were to want to get together, Patrice would not let a week go by. Sigh. I don't have anything she wants, so I know that is one reason I was easy to push aside. But, we shall see. Today helped with some sadness. That is always a good thing.


----------



## smiley55

bartender covered my tab the other day, and met some nice folks and still happy about it.


----------



## CastingPearls

sushi.....................................


----------



## spiritangel

the groceries are over for another fortnight, dont think I forgot anything major and I can now relax and wait for all my fun parcels to arrive yay


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I was able to successfully disturb my friends via a link to something on Amazon.com 


Oh, the lovliness.


_No wonder that damn cat is so popular. _


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that Adrian and I donated blood today. Adrian had done it many times while in the Conservation Corps, but it was my first time.
I'm especially happy that we did this because so very many people donated blood when my late husband was battling cancer. I'll be a regular donor from now on. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

well done Camellie


I am extra happy that although I had to remake the skirt for like the 3rd or 4th time the current runway bear (that has been about a month in the making stubborn girl) is actually finally comming together, I remade her skirt tonight, put the eyelets in her corsette, and just have to do the back seem on the dress tommorrow and give her ears and a nose and create her accessories hope I can find my black feathers as the runway collection all have feathers in their hair would hate for this one to not have some kinda funky Haute Couture headpiece


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Risible said:


> Here's the link to Part 1.



I'm happy that:
1. Summertime heat & humidity will, eventually, subside to fall.

2. That I have 24/7 access to a swimming pool in the backyard.

3. That we may actually get some much needed rain today & Friday. Its needed badly here.

4. I don't have any, but kids will be headed back to school earlier this year. My niece informed me that a friend of hers in Atlanta has gone back to school this WEEK! Wow! What's the land speed record on that for short summer breaks?!?

Ahh, there perks of being a grownup. lol.


----------



## Tracyarts

My friend made me laugh so hard I hurt this afternoon. We were hanging out and just being silly, and he started singing "lounge singer" versions of songs by The Cure, Depeche Mode, Metallica, and Black Sabbath for my amusement. 

I swear, it totally made my day. I'm still giggling about it.
Tracy


----------



## lalatx

I am happy that I get to go to New Orleans in 23 days. Today I bought some cute clothes and a clutch for the trip.


----------



## CastingPearls

I have a night to myself.


----------



## bigunlover

My wife is pregnant!


----------



## Linda

bigunlover said:


> My wife is pregnant!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!! That is exciting news!!

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Smooth flight, and just made some reservations for some hibachi with the girlfriend. Good Friday... I mean SPOOOOOKKYYY Friday lol is good.


----------



## Mathias

Summer school ended yesterday and now I've got 12 days of relaxation before moving back to college.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that there's a Ninja Warrior marathon tomorrow  I might have to go buy some popcorn for the fun


----------



## mimosa

Neighborhood kids are over here with my son and I. We are eating kettle corn popcorn and playing video games. One of them told me: "We ate all the popcorns." I told him: Are you going to help me wash all the bowls that had the "popcorns". He at least helped me carry the bowls to the kitchen. 


Ahhh yes, "popcorns".


----------



## Carrie

HottiMegan said:


> I'm happy that there's a Ninja Warrior marathon tomorrow  I might have to go buy some popcorn for the fun


I miss Ninja Warrior soooooo much! Stupid comcast cut the channel it was on from my cable plan. I especially loved the ones where they let just regular joes audition for it, heh.


----------



## Jon Blaze

- The date went amazing. We went to one of the local hibachi places, caught up, and had a good meal. She brought some presents for me too to my surprise. I might see her Sunday too.


----------



## HottiMegan

Carrie said:


> I miss Ninja Warrior soooooo much! Stupid comcast cut the channel it was on from my cable plan. I especially loved the ones where they let just regular joes audition for it, heh.



We only discovered it a few weeks ago. We recorded as many as we could. Its so much fun. Hubby dreams of getting into that kind of shape.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Gigi 3.jpg


Here is my sister in law Lucy, and my niece Gigi.

I travelled to the city yesterday to spend time with my family.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that the humidity let up a little. I am going to treat myself to something nice with some money I inherited. Maybe I will take a weekend in Chicago.


----------



## HappyFA75

I am happy that I am proactively taking steps to make my life BETTER, here in Ithaca, NY!!!


----------



## Vespertine

I am happy that I found an apartment! It isn't perfect but it's pretty dang good x3

Also, I found a grocery store with lots of delish vegan goodies :wubu:


----------



## sarie

had a lovely day at my dad's tropical paradise of a pool with some of my favourites. 

oh also a cute, ginger, bearded boy :>


----------



## Aust99

ahhh... ginger beards...


----------



## CAMellie

Just found out that Adrian was approved for an emergency extension on his unemployment benefits! The job market here is shitty and he's been trying SO hard to find a job. Now we have some breathing room.:happy:


----------



## spiritangel

bigunlover said:


> My wife is pregnant!



congrats


and lots of hugs to everyone

the sun is out the sky is blue and one of my favourite seasons is on its way, I am in a good place creatively and actively working at wasting less time, have been reminded that I have some amazing and true friends who care deeply about me and though in some ways in my life confusion reigns supreme I refuse to let it derail me or the progress I am making in my life atm


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm happy because i get to give belly rubs to Alex and he enjoys it. He has the sweetest little round belly. Alex really loves any sort of affection and i love providing it. He's such a sweet little cuddle bug and that just makes me warm and happy.


----------



## kristineirl

my boss finally flew to florida to stay for another month. freedom is delicious.


----------



## CastingPearls

Late night conversations


----------



## CAMellie

I got up at 8am, trudged all the way across town (an almost 2 hour trip via public transportation), escorted my mom back across town (another 2 hour public transit trip), waited for an hour in the waiting room and another 30 minutes in the exam room...so my mom could finally see a doctor that would listen to her and order necessary tests. I then had to escort her back home then make my way home after that.
Why am I happy? My mom is agoraphobic...and she left the house. My mom has serious medical problems...and she saw a good doctor. And I made it happen.


Yes...I'm feeling rather smug and stuff right now. :blush:


----------



## snuggletiger

my actual skin color is coming to back to where my arm got burned last week.


----------



## spiritangel

Its nearly spring, I feel like I have turned some sort of metaphorical corner wich is very hard to explain

woke up feeling amazing, like I had been snuggling with someone all night strange considering I live on my own and am single............................. so have that happy blissful feeling atm

and just go to chat to one of my fav friends before she went to work 

oh and actually got a reasonable nights sleep as well amazing


----------



## HottiMegan

On a whim today i went to the local library's website wondering if they had an ebook lending library and they do!! They have a lot of books i want to read too! Unfortunately my library card is expired or something because i can't log in with it. So i'm headed to the library when hubby gets home so i can renew it and download some books for my nook! (i am a total book nerd lately, averaging 2-300 pages a day)


----------



## Tanuki

I'm happy I have a new name, new avatar, and will soon be going to a Pride event!! :3


----------



## CAMellie

For the mere price of $16.62 (tax that will be added to our next bill) I was able to get a new cell phone for "free"! It's only an LG Cosmos but it's way better than the flip-phone I have now in that it has a slide-out QWERTY keyboard!!!!! I'm a texting queen so squeeeeeee!View attachment 83659


----------



## shparks

Spending time with good friends.


----------



## Mathias

B in my second round of Summer classes! Hell yeah!


----------



## HappyFatChick

Happy that a friend just got us Beck tickets. He's awesome!:wubu:


----------



## rellis10

I'm happy to have discovered the music of Portishead thanks to a friend....or maybe not discovered since I already knew some of the songs but just didnt know it was them


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that, after 7 months of pounding the pavement and submitting countless resumes (both in person and online), Adrian has a VERY promising interview tomorrow *crosses fingers for luck*


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that I can finally take off my rose-colored glasses. Seeing everything like that can be boring.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I'm happy for those small steps that lead to a big journey.


----------



## Proner

First soccer game with my new team tonight and at a new place on the field, I'm quite impatient


----------



## spiritangel

Good luck re job and soccer game

as for me I got almost everything on my to do list today done soo many things checked off yay including a new blog and new youtube vid for the dimms project Yay Me


----------



## Tanuki

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm happy for those small steps that lead to a big journey.



Me Too ^___^!


----------



## WomanlyHips

I'm happy to be landed in Rochester New York with my sister and niece, safely. I'm also excited to be seeing all my family that are coming in from Illinois for my cousin's wedding tomorrow. It's the first time I've seen most of these people since splitting with my Ex. They've all been so amazingly loving and supportive despite tons of calls consisting of me sobbing on the other end, hopelessly. I'm so incredibly blessed and thankful to have everyone of them in life. I'm looking forward to celebrating my counsin's joy and all my own new beginnings.


----------



## petunia805

I'm happy to be 34 weeks pregnant today. The end is in sight. Only 6 more weeks until i can BREATH again, roll over in bed, and sleep on my tummy once more. Oh, the things we take for granted....


----------



## lalatx

In 2 weeks I shall be on my long weekend in New Orleans. Very much looking forward to this. I get to stop off in Houston to see a friend who moved there recently on the way to New Orleans. Overall just really excited about the whole trip and being able to visit the city.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I attended my first wedding. I was actually a groomsman because of some issues with the previous set. I was invited a few months ago, but just thought I would be someone attending. 

In short it was a GREAT SUCCESS! lol I got a lot of praise from the family as well as my friend and his new wife. It was very interesting. I knew some of the traditions, but learned some new ones. To top it off, my girlfriend attended and we had a great time. I had wine with her for the first time (Despite my disdain for alcohol), and we bonded a bit more. One of her friends is having a wedding reception tomorrow, and I might be attending that as well.

-My car got me home from the trip.

- Found a new lucid dreaming supplement I will try soon.
- New computer is still kicking ass and chewing bubble gum.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's saturday. One of my favorite days. And its only going to get to 84 today. That's downright cold this time of year! We're going to the park tonight for a viewing of Charlotte's Web. (not sure which version) It's one of those things that makes me love Chico even more! They have such wonderful family events


----------



## willowmoon

Didn't have access to the internet for about 4 or 5 days because the crazy storms apparently affected things -- so now I am FINALLY back after what seemed to me to be a rather long absence.


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> Didn't have access to the internet for about 4 or 5 days because the crazy storms apparently affected things -- so now I am FINALLY back after what seemed to me to be a rather long absence.



does a happy dance your back your back, CP and I were just saying today how much we missed seeing you on the forum


----------



## CastingPearls

willowmoon said:


> Didn't have access to the internet for about 4 or 5 days because the crazy storms apparently affected things -- so now I am FINALLY back after what seemed to me to be a rather long absence.


I really missed you. Glad to know you're okay.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that even though its overcast...it is not raining.
I am happy that making my bed today wasn't such a chore.
I am happy that I got to talk to a couple of friends today.
I received a card today from a friend. I love snail-mail.
I am happy that I finally got a decent nights sleep and don't feel so grumpy today.
I am happy that someone hugged me today, just because. I love when people do small things in big ways.
I am happy that when my sister went to Burger King for lunch, she brought me home a sundae pie.


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that I got my book in the mail today that just came out today. God bless Amazon!


----------



## Blackjack

I'm right now heading in for my last night at Stop & Shop.

Onward to better and brighter!


----------



## HappyFA75

Drinking a Red Bull!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

HappyFA75 said:


> Drinking a Red Bull!



Perhaps you should slow down on that?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HappyFA75 said:


> Drinking a Red Bull!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Perhaps you should slow down on that?



ER-- Drinking a Red Bull S...L...O...W...L...Y?



Blackjack said:


> I'm right now heading in for my last night at Stop & Shop.
> 
> *Onward to better and brighter!*


:bow: YAY! :bow: Wait until you feel how happy you are heading out for the last time as an employee!:happy:


----------



## HappyFA75

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Perhaps you should slow down on that?



NEVER!!!  (19.2 oz. Champions of Red Bull can.) 






Next up.. PLAYBOY!! :happy:





Im happy to be going out to walk off energy and be loving towards my DIMS friends. :happy:


----------



## CAMellie

Our DVD player crapped out a few days ago and we're on a hella tight budget...so Adrian secretly pawned his Wii and bought me a new DVD player! :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack

OneWickedAngel said:


> :bow: YAY! :bow: Wait until you feel how happy you are heading out for the last time as an employee!:happy:



Made deep-fried twinkies and Rickrolled the store tonight. Otherwise it was uneventful and I got everything done like I was supposed to.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Perhaps you should slow down on that?



Hahahahaha! That gave me a sore jaw, MB


----------



## Micara

Got an ungodly cheap price on airline tickets in December, so I just _had_ to book another trip to Seattle to visit my boyfriend, didn't I? :blush:

Now I'm going back in October and December!

I love Southwest!!


----------



## spiritangel

awesome bet your both chuffed ahh sooo much love in the air for my friends of late I love it


I am happy cause even though its windy the sun is out, spring isnt far away, I am embracing who I am and being more bold and daring and stepping outside my comfortzones and not finding it at all difficult to stretch my boundaries


----------



## Proner

I just got a new haircut, I feel way much better with less hair on my head :happy:


----------



## Rowan

I went to the grocery store this morning to get a salad and some other stuff for my lunch. Well while I was in the produce department, this guy said something to me about karaoke and seeing me around there. I was a bit shocked but we proceeded to chat about the place we've gone to karaoke (he admitted he never sings but went to watch and definitely had seen me sing before) and i gave him the bad news that the place we go has been shut down...hopefully temporary. Anyway, we both had to get going but he said that I should come by there and see him and say hi again sometime soon.

I think I was hit on at the grocery store...but not really sure? :blink:
lol


----------



## CastingPearls

He was most definitely hitting on you.


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> awesome bet your both chuffed ahh sooo much love in the air for my friends of late I love it
> 
> 
> I am happy cause even though its windy the sun is out, spring isnt far away, I am embracing who I am and being more bold and daring and stepping outside my comfortzones and not finding it at all difficult to stretch my boundaries


Yes, there is a lot of love in the air, isn't there?


----------



## mossystate

A cool and cloudy day...and it just started to rain. 

I still want a few more warm days, even though I despise the heat of summer...but, today reminds me that my favorite season is just around the corner.


----------



## Carrie

mossystate said:


> A cool and cloudy day...and it just started to rain.
> 
> I still want a few more warm days, even though I despise the heat of summer...but, today reminds me that my favorite season is just around the corner.


Me too! It's so invigorating, isn't it? I love fall so much. :happy:


----------



## mossystate

Carrie said:


> Me too! It's so invigorating, isn't it? I love fall so much. :happy:



Yes! Even the city gets a good airing out. I imagine you are even luckier where you live. I do have a few trees that are trying to reach into my living room windows - so I will squint and pretend I am in a more rural setting.


----------



## rellis10

I'm happy so many people are making me feel special recently, it's helping me lift a pretty depressing mood i'v been in the last few days.


----------



## Aust99

It's FRIDAY!!!! About to head to work for the last time this week.... YAY!!!


----------



## Carrie

mossystate said:


> Yes! Even the city gets a good airing out. I imagine you are even luckier where you live. I do have a few trees that are trying to reach into my living room windows - so I will squint and pretend I am in a more rural setting.


Did you just call me a hayseed, lady? Just because I can see goats from my rear windows? 

Yeah, I know. I am.


----------



## lalatx

Micara said:


> Got an ungodly cheap price on airline tickets in December, so I just _had_ to book another trip to Seattle to visit my boyfriend, didn't I? :blush:
> 
> Now I'm going back in October and December!
> 
> I love Southwest!!



Southwest is amazing. I was checking on pricing for a flight to New York. Really cheap. Plus they still do 2 free checked bags which is a bonus.


----------



## Blackjack

Trained on a new system alongside veterans today and doing the same tomorrow. I feel so, so privileged to be part of this program, and it's awesome seeing the veterans get so excited about how much of an improvement this is over the current system.

Also, watched _Fellowship of the Ring_- the first half hour of it, at least- tonight, and I feel like I was watching with fresh eyes. Not entirely so, because I do still remember how awe-struck I was in the theater the first time I saw it, but that feeling of rediscovery, even though it's been less than a year since I saw it last, is thrilling.


----------



## AuntHen

Blackjack said:


> Trained on a new system alongside veterans today and doing the same tomorrow. I feel so, so privileged to be part of this program, and it's awesome seeing the veterans get so excited about how much of an improvement this is over the current system.
> 
> Also, watched _Fellowship of the Ring_- the first half hour of it, at least- tonight, and I feel like I was watching with fresh eyes. Not entirely so, because I do still remember how awe-struck I was in the theater the first time I saw it, but that feeling of rediscovery, even though it's been less than a year since I saw it last, is thrilling.




I love me some Legolas


----------



## mossystate

Carrie said:


> Did you just call me a hayseed, lady? Just because I can see goats from my rear windows?
> 
> Yeah, I know. I am.



Honey, both mah parents grew up on farms...I lived on two farms...one where we raised cattle and grew lots of crops, and one where we raised around 350,000 chickens a year. In other words...it takes one to know one. I am just one that became more city, after the age of 16. I am able to function quite well wherever I happen to be.

Moo...errrr...baaaaaaaa.


----------



## AuntHen

my honeydew melons are finally in season!!! (and pervs, don't even *go *there haha)


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> my honeydew melons are finally in season!!! (and pervs, don't even *go *there haha)



LOL! You went there first, B


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> LOL! You went there first, B



I know, but the word "melons" is just ruined...plain ruined I tell ya hehe


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> I know, but the word "melons" is just ruined...plain ruined I tell ya hehe



I like the sound of Honeydew Balls, but that makes me a perv hahaha :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> I like the sound of Honeydew Balls, but that makes me a perv hahaha :happy:




I like using the melon baller... does that make me pervier than you? hahaha


----------



## rellis10

I am happy to be shopping for t-shirts online to go underneath the new shirt I got today. The shirt's nice and all, but it's a little too thin and I dont like people seeing my arms and anything else that's visible underneath


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> I am happy to be shopping for t-shirts online to go underneath the new shirt I got today. The shirt's nice and all, but it's a little too thin and I dont like people seeing my arms and anything else that's visible underneath



hmm I think you should check out threadless they have some awesome t-shirts 

glad to see your happy today


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I have more energy than yesterday.


----------



## rellis10

spiritangel said:


> hmm I think you should check out threadless they have some awesome t-shirts
> 
> glad to see your happy today



Thanks for the site  I found another site that had AWESOME designed tees and 'plus sizes' but they still ran out before they reached my size  Oh well....back to searching!


----------



## Bafta1

I'm extremely happy because after so many years of dreaming about it, today I finally moved to The USA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Bafta1 said:


> I'm extremely happy because after so many years of dreaming about it, today I finally moved to The USA!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations!! I hope you like it here!


----------



## Aust99

Congrats!! ^^

I'm happy cos it's Saturday... I'm in my own little house and MC Hammer is on the radio.... hahahaha

Can't touch this!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

I'm happy because my 12 year old daughter and I just spent 4 hours at a fair having a blast!! It may not happen when she's 13 or older, but I'll take it while I can still get it!! I was afraid I wouldn't fit on the rides but I guess they kept us larger folks in mind!


----------



## rellis10

I'm happy because I beat my best friend at pool earlier, and i've passed 1000 posts on here


----------



## spiritangel

congrats Rick!!!1

I got past 2k without even noticing how slack am I hehe


I am happy because I prepped and sewed a full bear this evening thus making what was otherwise a wasted day into something productive even if it was crammed into the last little bit


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

I'm happy that I have the King Size Reese's Peanut butter cup 4 pk. within my reach.:eat2: LOL


----------



## HottiMegan

I am happy because we went out to the farmers market today and were surprised by a car show added to it in the same parking lot. The boys loved seeing all the cars. There was a dragster there that fired the engine up. Max wound up in tears and alex was so frightened that he wouldn't take his eyes off the car. It was chest thudding loud. It made for a nice little outing.


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> I am happy because we went out to the farmers market today and were surprised by a car show added to it in the same parking lot. The boys loved seeing all the cars. There was a dragster there that fired the engine up. Max wound up in tears and alex was so frightened that he wouldn't take his eyes off the car. It was chest thudding loud. It made for a nice little outing.




Haha. Scared and crying kids - "made for a nice little outing". 

I think I read that the wrong way!
Glad you had a good time though.


----------



## Aust99

I'm about to start baking cornish pasties and vanilla slices for my tea party tonday...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My friend Rob and I are having a totally nonsensical conversation. It's JUST what I needed. 

So far, we've discovered We are cheesy puff pirates. We ride on Giraffes when we are on land, Raid and steal orange things. We made Tang Disappear, and we are the reason why The Great Pumpkin never showed up. We also killed the ORANGE Kool-aid man, and that's why the red one is always seen. 

_...I Love these types of conversations. <3 _


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. Scared and crying kids - "made for a nice little outing".
> 
> I think I read that the wrong way!
> Glad you had a good time though.



lol they were fine once the engine stopped and it was only a few minutes of nervous kids


----------



## mimosa

*Every morning, my son wakes me up with hugs and kisses. During our morning snuggle, my son tells me: "You are my lovely Mommy." How amazing is that?:smitten:I have a wonderful son! I love him very much.*


----------



## Micara

mimosa said:


> *Every morning, my son wakes me up with hugs and kisses. During our morning snuggle, my son tells me: "You are my lovely Mommy." How amazing is that?:smitten:I have a wonderful son! I love him very much.*



Awww! That's so sweet!


----------



## rellis10

I'm happy because I talked with a friend in depth about my hobby and they didnt laugh at me like I was a weirdo.


----------



## Proner

I'm happy that at the yesterday's soccer game we won 4-1 and I scored two goals! I didn't look completely lost on the field like last week 

I'm also happy of the sun and salt bath I took this afternoon at the ocean.


----------



## mimosa

Yay! I am happy for you, Proner.:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:



:happy:I am also happy. I had a very lovely day with my son at the park. He rode his shooter around the playground. Then when he got tired, we cuddled under a tree on a blanket. We had a sweet Mom and Son time. We had lunch at McDonalds. He liked his Batman happy meal toy. 

I love being his Mama. :wubu:





Proner said:


> I'm happy that at the yesterday's soccer game we won 4-1 and I scored two goals! I didn't look completely lost on the field like last week
> 
> I'm also happy of the sun and salt bath I took this afternoon at the ocean.


----------



## HappyFA75

I am happy about Air conditioning today. Its hot up here.


----------



## mimosa

I was invited to a party this evening. My neighbors and their friends only speak Spanish. So I got to practice my Spanish and I had a great time! Good company, Good food...Made some new friends at the party. I invited them to my party next Saturday.  I had a wonderful Sunday all around....that's what I am happy about. :bounce:


----------



## Micara

Jr. Blues hockey starts this Friday!!! I can't wait to pound on the glass again!!!


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## HottiMegan

That's cute!!


----------



## HottiMegan

oops Alex hit enter before i was done.. i'm happy because alex is lounging in my lap and we're playing piggies.. he is a piggy addict


----------



## Lovelyone

Sweet release of being able to let go. Oh, and the Ben and Jerry's Phish food Ice cream didn't hurt either.


----------



## spiritangel

that dimms is providing early morning entertainment as I wake up


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy because I got a call from my friend today and we're going to hangout tomorrow...best part? Her Boyfriend works until the afternoon. Also? According to her, her cute guyfriend has off from work, too, and there's a good chance he'll be hanging with us!  <3 I'm also happy because It's only 6:30pm and I've already gotten 6 hours of game-time in on my Final Fantasy VIII game... it is my crack. I'll admit it.


----------



## Linda

I got my phone today.......Oh How Ive missed you!


----------



## Lovelyone

I've just figured out that sometimes it takes making a little step to get a BIG reward. God does close doors...but its only cos he wants you to see the fantastic view from the window.


----------



## rellis10

I'm not sure why i'm happy.....I just am


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Surlysomething said:


>




Oh, that is adorable!


----------



## spiritangel

for being very slow and not feeling like doing much I seem to be accomplishing loads more than I would have thought all in small pockets of a few hrs that and another bearbie is nearly finished stuffing and jointing her tonight, plus I have even been managing to add chores into the mix wich is even better


----------



## rellis10

I'm so happy I wrote a poem and took a picture that made somebody really happy today :blush:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

:} I've found another show from the 60's/early 70's that I am absolutely adoring! :blush: Hawaii Five-O... :smitten:


----------



## joswitch

I sold my boat!!! Now I are free to travel again!!! Wooooooooohoooooooo!!! XD


----------



## rg770Ibanez

I just had a breakthrough. Thank you God!


----------



## Lovelyone

okay so, he's a really nice guy. He's intelligent, sweet, funny, easy to converse with, and he seems to "get me". *crosses her fingers and says a prayer*:bow:


----------



## Ample Pie

for days, Winterpills. and little else.


----------



## spiritangel

I seem to be accomplishing a great deal with little effort (granted Im exhausted now lol) but I cut out, prepped, sewed, stuffed, jointed and gave sight and sound to a new bear, as well as spoilt myself with a yummy made from scratch dinner of slow roasted pork chop with home made spice rub, bubble n squeak and betty crocker low fat fudge brownies and icecream as well as also managing to get some chores done and even chatted to a few friends today, and also happy I am feeling like me again after the long dark tea time of the soul this year appears to have been I feel like I have been finding out who I am now and for the most part loving who I am again


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I am going to hang out this weekend with Linda and the kids. A much needed stress free weekend!!


----------



## HottiMegan

I just finished watching the Addams Family. It just brings back a nostalgic love. They did such a good job with the writing in that movie. If Raul Julia had lived, i would have loved a whole bunch of those movies. Nearly 2o years later and i still love this movie. It makes me happy


----------



## Ample Pie

words, love, stories, courage, kindness, sleep, little text hearts, and big real life grins


----------



## AuntHen

3 DAY WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOT!!!! :happy:

oh and I am always happy about... :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

I have the weekend to myself and am catching up with my bestie.


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy because in the midst of tears and heartbreak I have been proven to once again how amazingly lucky I am to have some very wonderful and intuitive friends even though some of them I have never ever met in person


----------



## CastingPearls

You're my spirit-sister, Amanda. :bow:


----------



## thirtiesgirl

This gal got paid! Woot! I am now a little further away from being broke than I was yesterday, and can actually pay off some bills.


----------



## AuntHen

I had such a good day... shopping, coffee, reading & writing outside at the coffee-shop, evening walk and tomorrow I will have brunch with my little sister and sweet little niece :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just bought my first humidifier. It's pretty cool so far. The mist is refreshing.


----------



## Saoirse

Just rocked out to my favorite band, the Young Dubliners! Chatted with the smokin hot guitarist and got hugs from him and the singer! Love those boys!!


----------



## The Orange Mage

that someone is coming up for a visit in about 30 minutes


----------



## spiritangel

that by some crazy miracle I still have internet wooo


----------



## Mathias

spiritangel said:


> that by some crazy miracle I still have internet wooo



That's always nice!


----------



## rellis10

I have a really warm feeling inside thanks to the comments a friend made about a couple of pics of mine. :blush:


----------



## luscious_lulu

rellis10 said:


> I have a really warm feeling inside thanks to the comments a friend made about a couple of pics of mine. :blush:



Yay! (((hugs)))


----------



## luscious_lulu

My best friend will be in town for my birthday. She lives in Montreal & I miss her dearly.


----------



## spiritangel

luscious_lulu said:


> My best friend will be in town for my birthday. She lives in Montreal & I miss her dearly.



awesome love that kind of thing, always wonderful to catch up with friends

I am happy I finished sewing the super thick mohair bear I have been working on and I finally got the head jointed it was a beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep so he isnt all jointed yet thinking if he had a skinny tummy he would be a Christov bear (you will understand when you see the hair )

oh and he is partially stuffed was thinking a fire clown now I am not sure what he will be


----------



## Aust99

I'm in my bed... watching Tru Blood and it's FRIIIDAY tomorrow!!!


----------



## spiritangel

that after trow I will have a break from the drs for a couple of weeks and I dont have to do this crazy diet anymore


----------



## Proner

I find back my smile thanks to my new teammates and it's a very good feeling. I also nearly die of laugh yesterday because of Mr Horatio Caine and his epics lines, I have to make a video about that


----------



## rellis10

Proner said:


> I find back my smile thanks to my new teammates and it's a very good feeling. I also nearly die of laugh yesterday because of Mr Horatio Caine and his epics lines, I have to make a video about that



Glad to see you're smiling again Proner, you look so much better when you're happy


----------



## mimosa

Yay! Good for you, Proner.  *Big hugs*




Proner said:


> I find back my smile thanks to my new teammates and it's a very good feeling. I also nearly die of laugh yesterday because of Mr Horatio Caine and his epics lines, I have to make a video about that


----------



## blazon

I FINALLY decided that enough is enough and I can no longer tolerate the treatment that I get at work - As of today (possibly tomorrow, but no later than Monday) - I QUIT!

I am REALLY looking forward to my life after this insane company that I work for. It's taken everything in me to make this decision and although I am really scared... I am also looking forward to new and better opportunities....


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> I find back my smile thanks to my new teammates and it's a very good feeling. I also nearly die of laugh yesterday because of Mr Horatio Caine and his epics lines, I have to make a video about that



hugs glad to hear it Proner, hope this team treats you better and realises how amazing you are




blazon you have made the decision, and that is great, never hurts to look for an opporunity whilst you still have employment though  totally understand the need to quit I have been there many a time perhaps it is time to find your passion and persue it?

whatever happends I wish you much luck on your journey


----------



## Proner

rellis10 said:


> Glad to see you're smiling again Proner, you look so much better when you're happy





mimosa said:


> Yay! Good for you, Proner.  *Big hugs*





spiritangel said:


> hugs glad to hear it Proner, hope this team treats you better and realises how amazing you are



Thanks everyone! I will have permanent smile until bed right now :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Although I'm having an awful day, on the tail-end of the usual awful Wednesday, someone special made an effort to reach out and it meant a lot to me.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I have had the BEST day!! I got wonderful job news today and I'm looking forward to seeing some awesome people in 3 weeks!!


----------



## KittyKitten

It is the fifth day of student teaching and it's been great. I am doing observations right now but the head teacher decided to phase me in slowly. Today I went over the homework and broke it down to the class. Little freshman boy said, "Ms ______, you are a good teacher!" That made me smile.


----------



## spiritangel

awesome news Happyface and Mizz Dee Zyre


I am happy I may actually be infection free for the first time in over 8years, soon even if my dr is an arse and that I dont have to have more blood tests for a while


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> Although I'm having an awful day, on the tail-end of the usual awful Wednesday, someone special made an effort to reach out and it meant a lot to me.


It's the unexpected things that just get you when you need it most. 



MzDeeZyre said:


> I have had the BEST day!! I got wonderful job news today and I'm looking forward to seeing some awesome people in 3 weeks!!


 YEAH BABY! Can't wait!



happyface83 said:


> It is the fifth day of student teaching and it's been great. I am doing observations right now but the head teacher decided to phase me in slowly. Today I went over the homework and broke it down to the class. Little freshman boy said, "Ms ______, you are a good teacher!" That made me smile.


Nice! Those are the moments you want to store in your heart always!



spiritangel said:


> awesome news Happyface and Mizz Dee Zyre
> 
> I am happy I may actually be infection free for the first time in over 8years, soon even if my dr is an arse and that I dont have to have more blood tests for a while


Yes, Let's keep up the good work, so we don't have to see Dr. Arse any time soon! 

:happy::happy:*I be grabbin' yall in one big ole hug-o-happiness, yes I be!*:happy::happy:​


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I'm not happy about a damn thing. I'm just ...

:happy:




*H*



*A*



*P*



*P*



*Y*



:happy:


----------



## Proner

Great to see lots of happiness here :happy:
I'm happy that this morning at work a kid who come here often come to see me and said "Romain could you show me a good book about pirates?" and make me become a marshmallow


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> Great to see lots of happiness here :happy:
> I'm happy that this morning at work a kid who come here often come to see me and said "Romain could you show me a good book about pirates?" and make me become a marshmallow



awww hope they have pirateology in french cause that book is awesome


----------



## Proner

spiritangel said:


> awww hope they have pirateology in french cause that book is awesome



Sadly no, I heard of it but we don't have it at the library, anyway I find a good book for this pirate apprentice


----------



## Mathias

I went to a hookah bar for the 1st time last night. It was fun!


----------



## mimosa

I am having a happy Friday! :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

I have been biting my nails for the last week wondering if we were going to get a room at the Ronald McDonald House for Max's surgery next week. (his surgery is taking place in Sacramento 90+ miles away) I didn't want to rent a hotel room for nearly a week that he'll be in the hospital. TG they called this morning and they have a room for us! I am crossing my fingers that we get one of their duplexes with a private kitchen. Either way i'm very happy. It's going to save us a load of money!


----------



## littlefairywren

I am happy about spring! Everything smells so sweet and intoxicating :happy:


----------



## GTAFA

littlefairywren said:


> I am happy about spring! Everything smells so sweet and intoxicating :happy:



I am happy about autumn! everything smells so sweet and intoxicating.

,,....really!


----------



## Aust99

Mathias said:


> I went to a hookah bar for the 1st time last night. It was fun!


Could be read wrong, through sleepy eyes... lol




littlefairywren said:


> I am happy about spring! Everything smells so sweet and intoxicating :happy:




I know.... and it's getting warmer!!:happy:


----------



## spiritangel

It may have taken me 2hrs but other than spending laughing like a loon at the antics of people here on formspring and fb I am finally all caught up

ooh and a friend of mine is finally setting up her skype today so we can voice chat rather than running up our phone bills wooot hooo


----------



## Christov

Beer with a bud, and moving the last of my stuff into the flat.


----------



## Linda

My computer is back from the "doctor". Granted I have to reload everything and I lost a bunch of work stuff but I'm still glad she's back.


----------



## spiritangel

I finished my 25th bear for the Year YAY I love him but there is no way I could see him as a clown at all it just wouldnt have suited him so he is just himself and also happy because I cant find my nose templates and his nose turned out really well inspite of that fact


----------



## Proner

Soccer's game won! And I made two decisive passes, I'm super exhausted but feeling damn great :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> Soccer's game won! And I made two decisive passes, I'm super exhausted but feeling damn great :happy:



awesome wtg you!!! sounds like the new team is working out well!!!


----------



## Proner

spiritangel said:


> awesome wtg you!!! sounds like the new team is working out well!!!



Thank you! It was very tight this time and we gave everything we had to finally win it. It's an amazing team and we play together and not like an add of individuals so yeah it's awesome.


----------



## CastingPearls

My netpad survived! The nasty virus has be excised and other than reloading some plug-ins and programs..it's all good. <Happy Dance>


----------



## Surlysomething

Picked up my amazing new tv that I got for my birthday.



Right in time for the new shows coming up!


----------



## CPProp

That I remembered I was cooking something so for once it was not burnt or on fire


----------



## thirtiesgirl

The Cooking Channel is resurrecting the Two Fat Ladies cooking show! I love this show. It was a hit in the UK in the '90s and broadcast in the US a few years later. I don't know if my cable line-up will keep the Cooking Channel; I think I'm just getting a preview for the next few weeks. But if they keep showing Two Fat Ladies, I might just have to add it to my package.


----------



## mimosa

*I've been having a great weekend. I went to an Art fest in town. The artists were all super nice. One of them flirted with me. lol  I got compliments on my outfit. I even scored a free print from a lovely artist. It was so much fun. *


----------



## Aust99

It's Sunday. I slept in. I had a yummy cooked breakfast.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy, because today my dad told me he bought 3 front-row tickets to see Gallagher when he comes in to WI in January and I'm going with him and my stepmom! Zomg Zomg ZOMG! SQUEEEE!!


----------



## CPProp

Went and visited my Aunty that I had not seen for about 20 years and her daughters that I had not seen for nearly 3 years.


----------



## GTAFA

This is going to sound really weird. My city-- Toronto-- has announced they will now accept so called "e-waste" in the garbage pickup. Maybe other cities always had this, but for the longest time we did not. And they've even come up with really cute ads to promote the new program.


----------



## spiritangel

Cause I am about to get off my puter and bring a little angel bearbie to life and because I seem to be on an amazing creative roll at the moment


----------



## Micara

I have a job interview tomorrow, and I'm really nervous but hopeful. 

But the reason I am happy is that my right palm is itching, and according to superstition, that means money is coming my way. I hope this holds true!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow, and I'm really nervous but hopeful.
> 
> But the reason I am happy is that my right palm is itching, and according to superstition, that means money is coming my way. I hope this holds true!!!



Good luck!!


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow, and I'm really nervous but hopeful.
> 
> But the reason I am happy is that my right palm is itching, and according to superstition, that means money is coming my way. I hope this holds true!!!




good luck micara will keep everything crossed for you although I have a feeling you wont need it


----------



## Linda

Back to work and feeling productive again.


----------



## Proner

Micara said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow, and I'm really nervous but hopeful.
> 
> But the reason I am happy is that my right palm is itching, and according to superstition, that means money is coming my way. I hope this holds true!!!



Good luck Micara!


----------



## Micara

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Good luck!!





spiritangel said:


> good luck micara will keep everything crossed for you although I have a feeling you wont need it





Proner said:


> Good luck Micara!



Thanks guys! I actually haven't even been able to go to sleep. My mind keeps replaying my answers to the probable interview questions. It's in 4 hours. I guess I'll sleep when I get home from it!


----------



## spiritangel

I am sooo excited just the ears and nose to go and my little angle with the hand dyed feather wings will be here 

oooh and happy about balsamic strawberries and vanilla icecream


----------



## willowmoon

Micara said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow, and I'm really nervous but hopeful.
> 
> But the reason I am happy is that my right palm is itching, and according to superstition, that means money is coming my way. I hope this holds true!!!



Hope it goes well !!! Is it a job interview for a different position at your employer or a totally different employer?


----------



## Micara

willowmoon said:


> Hope it goes well !!! Is it a job interview for a different position at your employer or a totally different employer?



Thanks! I was one of several lay-offs in July at my old employer. This is for a new job that actually starts at a higher pay rate than I was at, so me wants it!

It went okay, I think. I was nervous and sleep deprived. My voice was all squeaky and my throat dried up about halfway through. And I freaking gesture like a mad woman! I really need to practice talking without wild hand motions like I'm trying to land a plane. Jeesh. They didn't ask me any of the interview questions I had been preparing myself for. Finally, at the end of the interview I had to be like, "Look!" and tell them all the stuff about how great I am, that I had rehearsed.  

I should know by the first of next week. I'm tired of stressing about it. If it's meant to be, it's meant to be. If not, I'll get some more housecleaning done.


----------



## Shala

I'm happy because I had a fabulous weekend! My sister and I went on a huge shopping spree! And my love came home from being out of town for work saturday night!

Unfortuantely, he left again today though.


----------



## AuntHen

That work-Monday is over!


----------



## Ample Pie

two things


Going to visit a certain Dim member tomorrow.
Actually got an email from the vocalist of one of my favorite bands today and he complimented me on my writing.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*HAPPY THAT SCHOOL STARTS TOMORROW!!!

Intermediate Excel 2007

MOSAICS

so cool continuing ed...i can take something to increase my knowledge on the job and arts and crafty side can be entertained!!!!

LIFE IS SHORT DO WHAT YOU DREAM OF NOW *


----------



## HottiMegan

Max made it through his surgery with no complications. His little ear has been enlarged but is under his skin to heal a little with the graft and then theyll bring it out in a few months to add a skin graft to it and have it out.. He's not keeping anything down yet which means a longer stay in the hospital but hopefully he'll stop throwing up by tomorrow. i'm just relieved that his breathing wasn't compromised. I always get scared about that during his surgeries.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

I finally got a six digit job


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HottiMegan said:


> Max made it through his surgery with no complications. His little ear has been enlarged but is under his skin to heal a little with the graft and then theyll bring it out in a few months to add a skin graft to it and have it out.. He's not keeping anything down yet which means a longer stay in the hospital but hopefully he'll stop throwing up by tomorrow. i'm just relieved that his breathing wasn't compromised. I always get scared about that during his surgeries.



{{{ Hugs Meg }}} Awesome for Max. I know how each of these surgies take such a toll on you, I really am happy he's pulled through yet again. The kid;s a fighter like his Mom.



rg770Ibanez said:


> I finally got a six digit job


Braggart! Is that before or after the decimals? (Seriously, congrats!:bow


----------



## GTAFA

After a couple of difficult days (feeling down to put it mildly), i made myself useful, cutting the grass at my Mom's house (she's in her 80s), reading the gas meter at my brother's house (he's out of town), and helping some friends celebrate a birthday at work (they asked me to sing at the party, which is an honour). Helping others seems to be the best cure for depression.


----------



## SMA413

I'm happy that my paycheck this week will finally give me a little financial breathing room. I know I complain about having to work a bunch of overtime to support me and my (unemployed) boyfriend, but I'm thankful that I have a job.


----------



## luscious_lulu

All the wonderful people in my life.


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> Max made it through his surgery with no complications. His little ear has been enlarged but is under his skin to heal a little with the graft and then theyll bring it out in a few months to add a skin graft to it and have it out.. He's not keeping anything down yet which means a longer stay in the hospital but hopefully he'll stop throwing up by tomorrow. i'm just relieved that his breathing wasn't compromised. I always get scared about that during his surgeries.





Huggles glad it is good news Megan, lots of healing energy to you both


----------



## trucrimsongold

I love that I am off today and it's a beautiful day. I should get off this chair and go out and enjoy it.


----------



## SMA413

I'm off today too and I get to spend the afternoon with my nephew.


----------



## Mathias

I may be getting a job on campus. My fingers are crossed!


----------



## AuntHen

Mathias said:


> I may be getting a job on campus. My fingers are crossed!





Ooo, hope you get it


----------



## rellis10

I'm happy because the uncomfortableness that's surrounded a friendship seems to have lifted after a wonderful conversation we had tonight


----------



## Aust99

It's the sports carnival today and the kids are soooo excited. Fingers crossed I don't get sunburnt and I don't step on any 5 year olds... ha ha ha


----------



## HappyFA75

Honestly.. I am Happy about quite a bit! Firstly, i have set events in my life in motion, and im most proud of this. Secondly, there is very nice weather! Thirdly, im very full from a nice macaroni dinner, and these are all good things. Fourthly, ive re-committed to the Martin Luther King Pledge of Non-Violence and 10 Principles, which i strayed from, in my personal life. So, im very happy about these things.. im very happy to be typing, to be involved.. and im very happy for all of you! 

Cheers.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> I may be getting a job on campus. My fingers are crossed!



Fingers crossed for you, Matt!!! Best of luck :happy:


----------



## HappyFA75

Mathias said:


> I may be getting a job on campus. My fingers are crossed!





littlefairywren said:


> Fingers crossed for you, Matt!!! Best of luck :happy:



+2! Yes! Best luck, Mathias! Campus jobs are great! I am sure you will get it, as well. These are the days you will remember.. the ones in/on Campus! Kudos!


----------



## Micara

I GOT THE JOB!!!!! 

 :happy:


----------



## Aust99

Congratulations!!!! You go girl!


----------



## Proner

Micara said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!!!
> 
> :happy:



Yay! That's an amazing new, congratulations!! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!!!
> 
> :happy:


Sooooooo happy for you!!!!!


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!!!
> 
> :happy:




awwwesome and well deserved


----------



## Aust99

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!! What a week!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Micara said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!!!
> 
> :happy:



WOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Micara

Thank you all! I'm so excited!


----------



## Agent 007

Micara said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!!!
> 
> :happy:




Congratulations! I know how difficult it is to get a job with the current economic troubles. Hope you have nice colleagues.


And here's what's making me happy: my birthday is this Sunday. You're all invited! :bounce:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Agent 007 said:


> ...snip...
> 
> And here's what's making me happy: my birthday is this Sunday. You're all invited! :bounce:



All right my fellow birthday mate 007, Agent 007... 

I'll match your "my birthday is this Sunday" and raise you with "as of 3:59.59.59 pm today, US EDT, I will be on V-A-C-A-T-I-O-N _for the next three weeks!_"


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!!!
> 
> :happy:



Congrats!!!!! :bow:



Agent 007 said:


> And here's what's making me happy: my birthday is this Sunday. You're all invited! :bounce:



Happy early birthday!


----------



## Linda

Micara said:


> Thank you all! I'm so excited!




Congratulations Michele!! That news is bombdiggity!!



Agent 007 said:


> Congratulations! I know how difficult it is to get a job with the current economic troubles. Hope you have nice colleagues.
> 
> 
> And here's what's making me happy: my birthday is this Sunday. You're all invited! :bounce:




Happy early birthday to you!!!


----------



## Lovelyone

HottiMegan said:


> Max made it through his surgery with no complications. His little ear has been enlarged but is under his skin to heal a little with the graft and then theyll bring it out in a few months to add a skin graft to it and have it out.. He's not keeping anything down yet which means a longer stay in the hospital but hopefully he'll stop throwing up by tomorrow. i'm just relieved that his breathing wasn't compromised. I always get scared about that during his surgeries.



I was so happy to read that his surgery went well. My hope is that he will feel better and come home soon to his mommy.


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!!!
> 
> :happy:



Yay!!! Congrats on the job, Michele....excellent news :happy:



Agent 007 said:


> Congratulations! I know how difficult it is to get a job with the current economic troubles. Hope you have nice colleagues.
> 
> 
> And here's what's making me happy: my birthday is this Sunday. You're all invited! :bounce:



Hope you have a fantastic day on Sunday, Agent! Happy Birthday


----------



## HottiMegan

Lovelyone said:


> I was so happy to read that his surgery went well. My hope is that he will feel better and come home soon to his mommy.



Thanks. We got home yesterday. He was in the hospital for about 28 hours total. He asked to go back to school today. So i guess he's feeling a lot better! I am hoping he'll be off the pain meds before Monday so he can go to school.


----------



## Aust99

I can see the first sprouts from my new little herb garden. Yay!


----------



## AuntHen

Aust99 said:


> I can see the first sprouts from my new little herb garden. Yay!



Awww... enjoy your Spring! 


I am going to a Victorian tea with my little sister and niece! I love love love these 2 girls and I love love love going to tea! :wubu::happy:


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Oh, thank jeebus! My hugely annoying upstairs neighbors are FINALLY moving out today! Woot! Never mind that they started at 8:30 in the morning on a Saturday, rolling a handtruck around upstairs and banging it down the stairs as they take items down (they didn't hire movers, but the hubs is taking charge and making his long-suffering wife and another woman friend do the moving). Never mind that they parked their U-Haul truck right in the middle of the driveway, so no one else can get in or out. The thoughtless bastards are finally leaving, along with their even more thoughtless and unruly children. You have no idea how happy I am. ...Of course, the next tenants could be even worse, but I seriously can't imagine worse neighbors than a physically and verbally abusive macho asshole and his two rude little boys who run around the apartment building like it's their personal property, leave their toys all over the place (like in the way of cars, and in walkways where people can trip over them), and constantly ring the doorbell of the sickly elderly lady who lives next door to them every time they pass her front door. It's seriously time for them to go.


----------



## Proner

I had an amazing week-end! My coach organized a "team bonding" week-end at Biarritz to get to know each other better to be able to play as a team.
We had lots of sun, I became a surf teacher for few hours and teach surf to the team, long talks and lots of laugh :happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords

I start a new job tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> I start a new job tomorrow! Yay!



Go you! Good luck, munchkin!


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> I start a new job tomorrow! Yay!



Woo hoo! Best of luck for your first day!!


----------



## Mathias

I sang my first solo with my church choir. I was a bit nervous but it went perfectly! Everyone in my family was so happy. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Someone did something so unexpected, and so thoughtful for me today...a gesture that means so very much. His actions have a brought a smile to my lips, and tears to my eyes....:happy:


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> Someone did something so unexpected, and so thoughtful for me today...a gesture that means so very much. His actions have a brought a smile to my lips, and tears to my eyes....:happy:



awww thats so cool you deserve those moments lfw



congrats Matt go you be very proud of yourself


----------



## HottiMegan

Max wants to go to school tomorrow so i'm letting him. i'm nervous about it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Shirt should be here today! <3 Yay!


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that I have one more week to myself before I start my awesome new job!

I'm happy that I'm going up to Chicago this weekend to see one of my oldest and best friends get married! 

I'm happy that my 2nd trip to Seattle is only a few weeks away!


----------



## SMA413

I'm happy I got canceled at work tonight. I really wasn't looking forward to my floor tonight.

I'm happy I got 14258240958 loads of laundry done today.

I'm happy that I've reconnected with someone who meant alot to me. Hopefully, I'll be able to attempt to fix the things I've done wrong.


----------



## Aust99

I'm happy I finally cleared out my old room at my parents house. Was not fair to them to keep stuff there... finally left it as I found it. lol


----------



## mimosa

SMA413 said:


> I'm happy I got 14258240958 loads of laundry done today.



Can you be a doll and help me with my laundry? That would make *me* very happy.  Blessings to you SMA413.

*Proner* is the coolest. He knows how to make a sad girl smile. :happy:


----------



## rellis10

I had a meeting with a careers advisor at work today (i know, odd, but where I work is kinda geared towards getting the unemployed into work for a short time and then keeping them employed elsewhere)....Aaaaanyway......I managed to finally open up about wanting to be a writer!

And what's even better...she didnt treat me like i was being a naive and idealistic moron. She was brilliant about it! She's going to put together a pack of possible options for Creative Writing groups and courses in my area and was genuinely supportive of my choice. 

So yeah, i feel SOOOO much better talking about it now.


----------



## bigmac

My daughter "Charlotte Kristina" was born today -- eight pounds thirteen ounces and 21.75 inches -- all wiggly, dark pink, with really long fingers and toes.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bigmac said:


> My daughter "Charlotte Kristina" was born today -- eight pounds thirteen ounces and 21.75 inches -- all wiggly, dark pink, with really long fingers and toes.



Congratulations! 

What a pretty name! Much love to you, Petunia and Charlotte Kristina!! I bet she has you wrapped around "really long" finger already!


----------



## Proner

rellis10 said:


> I had a meeting with a careers advisor at work today (i know, odd, but where I work is kinda geared towards getting the unemployed into work for a short time and then keeping them employed elsewhere)....Aaaaanyway......I managed to finally open up about wanting to be a writer!
> 
> And what's even better...she didnt treat me like i was being a naive and idealistic moron. She was brilliant about it! She's going to put together a pack of possible options for Creative Writing groups and courses in my area and was genuinely supportive of my choice.
> 
> So yeah, i feel SOOOO much better talking about it now.



Yay! I'm very happy for you and hope you get the help you need to make your project reality!



bigmac said:


> My daughter "Charlotte Kristina" was born today -- eight pounds thirteen ounces and 21.75 inches -- all wiggly, dark pink, with really long fingers and toes.



Congratulations!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

bigmac said:


> My daughter "Charlotte Kristina" was born today -- eight pounds thirteen ounces and 21.75 inches -- all wiggly, dark pink, with really long fingers and toes.



Congrats on your daughter!!


I am happy that one week from right now..... I will be next to my babe, and happy as a clam. :batting:


----------



## CastingPearls

bigmac said:


> My daughter "Charlotte Kristina" was born today -- eight pounds thirteen ounces and 21.75 inches -- all wiggly, dark pink, with really long fingers and toes.


Mazel tov!!! God bless the new baby and happy family.


----------



## Micara

MzDeeZyre said:


> I am happy that one week from right now..... I will be next to my babe, and happy as a clam. :batting:



Yay, Lissa!!!! 18 days for me!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that Max isn't infected. That's a load off my mind. Surgical infections suck.


----------



## Ruffie

I am happy to have finished training today and have a certificate in mental health first aid to add to my long list of trainings. And the bonus of the training was day hours that allowed my and hubby to go out for a belated 25th anniversary dinner and then drinks on our oldest son at the bar and grill he bartends at. A nice night all around!


----------



## Blackjack

Got my card in the mail from Locks of Love acknowledging my donation. It's a nice feeling.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Blackjack said:


> Got my card in the mail from Locks of Love acknowledging my donation. It's a nice feeling.



Gotta frame it, or at least laminate it for safe memory keeping. Next time some one asks what have you every done for anybody, you can silently smile knowing you have that proof for yourself, while you them tell to eff off.:bow:


----------



## spiritangel

Blackjack said:


> Got my card in the mail from Locks of Love acknowledging my donation. It's a nice feeling.



awesome that is so nice to get acknowledgement



I may have made a new friend in my town!!! and she is an ssbbw plus she told me I might actually fit in wait for it Kmart clothes (not that I want loads I like my mishmashed wardrobe) but some leggings and possibly t shirts could be awesome


----------



## Saoirse

Im so happy I could poop myself!

Last night, a good friend and I went to see one of our favorite bands open for a band we'd never heard of. Im friends with the hot, sexy guitarist on Facebook and we've chatted a few times and my family has gotten him and the lead singer stoned a few times. haha 

So we go to the show and its at this awesome bar. We eat nachos and an ice cream sundae and wash it down with a few pints. Our favorite band plays, and then the other band gets onstage and HOLY SHIT THEY WERE GORGEOUS. So we were happy we went. 

While we were drooling over the new band, the lead singer of our favorite band sees me and comes over to chat. Love that guy. mmmmm

Later I see him at the bar and ask if he would like to join us in some... natural medicating. He says he'll be right out (but he's Irish, he's drunk and he likes to tell stories... so his idea of time is out the window). We chill outside for a minute.... hot, sexy guitarist walks by and I pass him my... medication dispenser, we chat for a long time, get medicated. Lead singer eventually comes out and professes his love for me and my medication.

They tell us that they're gonna go to a good bar down the street and we should meet them there. We go, have a few more pints, shoot the shit with the guys, they invite us to another bar... but at this point Im all kinds of wasted and she was good to drive... we didnt want to chance it. So we left.

I woke up this morning to an FB message from hot, sexy guitarist giving me his phone number... well, he gave me A phone number, Im just gonna assume its his. haha :smitten:


----------



## sirGordy

I am happy that despite some decision making moves in my life now, that there are still some things that I accomplish that others do appreciate, and thankful for that blessing.


----------



## HottiMegan

Saoirse said:


> Im so happy I could poop myself!
> 
> Last night, a good friend and I went to see one of our favorite bands open for a band we'd never heard of. Im friends with the hot, sexy guitarist on Facebook and we've chatted a few times and my family has gotten him and the lead singer stoned a few times. haha
> 
> So we go to the show and its at this awesome bar. We eat nachos and an ice cream sundae and wash it down with a few pints. Our favorite band plays, and then the other band gets onstage and HOLY SHIT THEY WERE GORGEOUS. So we were happy we went.
> 
> While we were drooling over the new band, the lead singer of our favorite band sees me and comes over to chat. Love that guy. mmmmm
> 
> Later I see him at the bar and ask if he would like to join us in some... natural medicating. He says he'll be right out (but he's Irish, he's drunk and he likes to tell stories... so his idea of time is out the window). We chill outside for a minute.... hot, sexy guitarist walks by and I pass him my... medication dispenser, we chat for a long time, get medicated. Lead singer eventually comes out and professes his love for me and my medication.
> 
> They tell us that they're gonna go to a good bar down the street and we should meet them there. We go, have a few more pints, shoot the shit with the guys, they invite us to another bar... but at this point Im all kinds of wasted and she was good to drive... we didnt want to chance it. So we left.
> 
> I woke up this morning to an FB message from hot, sexy guitarist giving me his phone number... well, he gave me A phone number, Im just gonna assume its his. haha :smitten:



That's a super cool story


----------



## HottiMegan

I"m happy that the apartment is nearly completely clean. The bedrooms need a vacuuming, one load of dishes and a floor sweep/mopping and we're done. Its nice to have such a clean space. To top it off, the whole place is filled with a strong yummy smell of baked cupcakes. Max requested them a few times so i thought i'd make some up and have them ready when he gets home from school today. I cheated and got a mix and tub frosting but they still taste good!


----------



## CastingPearls

Blackjack said:


> Got my card in the mail from Locks of Love acknowledging my donation. It's a nice feeling.


You did a good thing there....


----------



## JoyJoy

It's Friday, payday, fall is in the air, and I have stars in my eyes. :wubu:


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I'm extremely happy that it's Friday!!! Only 3 more days 'til Jersey!! Yesssssssssssss!!! :wubu:


----------



## rellis10

Work was alot less stressful than i thought it would be...and i got a nice new shirt


----------



## Aust99

Two lovely friends coming over for lunch... And a new baby cousin entered the world.


----------



## CAMellie

Bad thing: I haven't been participating on the boards

Good reason: I've been doing online workshops for my online school that starts Monday!!!!


----------



## Aria Bombshell

I'm happy that it's almost time for the Jersey bash, where I get to see some friends I miss, and hopefully make some new friends.


----------



## Gingembre

I'm off to London for the day....museum, shopping and drinks with a cute boy. And it's sunny!


----------



## Proner

It's sunny today! Which mean field less slippy and less mudy :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

I totally revamped the comb I made last night and now I love it, wasnt happy with it last night but a little tweak and a bit of a change annd presto it rocks


----------



## Aria Bombshell

I'm happy that I got my laundry done yesterday, so I won't have to hunt for an appropriate bra for whatever outfit I choose, and will have lots to choose from. weeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## CPProp

That I remembered to pay my car tax....otherwise I'd be in deep trouble


----------



## toni

Food festivles!!!!


and dexter's return


----------



## willowmoon

The Kansas City Chiefs won .... AGAIN! Holy Hell !!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that for at least a few weeks, we wont have workers trapsing through the apartment. I get a little break. It is so weird having strangers in your personal space on a regular basis.


----------



## snuggletiger

I got a great deal on a daybed. and didn't have to pay much for it.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I bought a bottle of *Stop N' Grow*. 

It's a small thing to be happy over, but I've bitten my fingernails to the stubs and am now ridiculously excited at the prospect of having _paintable nails_ for the first time in my life! Plus, it'd just be nice to have prettier hands in general - more than one man has randomly told me my knawed nails 'ruin it' for them. :doh:


----------



## BriannaBombshell

I am happy that i have a friend coming from out of town! It's going to be so much fun to show someone just how boring my life is in Washington lol


----------



## Adamantoise

I managed to get hold of a copy of Mary Shelley's Frankenstein (the book) today at the store where I work-huzzah!


----------



## Ample Pie

I'm sick (that isn't why I'm happy), and I was just able to get a bit of a nap (well needed and appreciated, but not specifically why I'm happy), and then I woke up to: ginger ale, orange juice, my favorite kind of tea, honey, lemon juice, AND AND AND AND AND a get well card with CHICKENS on it!!!


----------



## petunia805

I'm happy to be home with my family and my beautiful girls. 

View attachment olivia and Charlotte.jpg


----------



## lalatx

It's my birthday today and I got stuff from co workers all day. Going out Saturday night to celebrate. Than its on to Fredericksburg for Oktoberfest on Sunday.


----------



## AuntHen

lalatx said:


> It's my birthday today and I got stuff from co workers all day. Going out Saturday night to celebrate. Than its on to Fredericksburg for Oktoberfest on Sunday.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

lalatx said:


> It's my birthday today and I got stuff from co workers all day. Going out Saturday night to celebrate. Than its on to Fredericksburg for Oktoberfest on Sunday.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

lalatx said:


> It's my birthday today and I got stuff from co workers all day. Going out Saturday night to celebrate. Than its on to Fredericksburg for Oktoberfest on Sunday.



Ooooh! Happy Birthday you little cutie, and have a fabulous day :happy:


----------



## nettie

lalatx said:


> It's my birthday today and I got stuff from co workers all day. Going out Saturday night to celebrate. Than its on to Fredericksburg for Oktoberfest on Sunday.



Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## willowmoon

Happy that I'm eating soft pretzels dipped in melted butter ....


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> Happy that I'm eating soft pretzels dipped in melted butter ....



Ok, that sounds really good! :eat2:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Well, I started watching the Dimensions YouTube Channel last night, so after work today I'm really looking forward to getting through the rest of the videos. A treat for when I get home. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

That I diddnt throw my usual tanty when the bear I have been working hard on started to fray as he was being partially stuffed (and I mean 3 of the 4 limbs got a frayed section) I just fixed the problem and went on stuffing he even has eyes now and should be finished within the next couple of days


----------



## HottiMegan

Star Wars in 3D.. Enough said


----------



## willowmoon

HottiMegan said:


> Star Wars in 3D.. Enough said



To see Jar Jar Binks in 3-D .... oh, the horror. 

Still though, seeing the battle on the planet of Hoth once "Empire" gets re-released should look pretty cool.


----------



## HottiMegan

Yeah one and two weren't my favorite but i'm looking forward to my Star Wars obsessed 7 year old getting so see the series on the big screen


----------



## AmazingAmy

I was anxious about going to work today, but upon arriving there I'd found my colleague had done almost all of my work for me already! So all I had to do was a little ironing, deal with hardly any customers, eat chocolate, drink Diet Coke, and write in my moleskine. Thank you, Alison!


----------



## Linda

The doctor caved in and gave me the Z-Pac !!!! Yay me!!


----------



## Aust99

About to start a 7 hour drive to go to see some friends in Kalgoorlie, the middle of my state.... Yes, I can drive for 7 hours and only reach the middle of my state...... It's her engagement party. Should be a good long weekend.


----------



## Surlysomething

petunia805 said:


> I'm happy to be home with my family and my beautiful girls.




Awww..they're beautiful!


----------



## nettie

This.

And quickly approaching giddy.


----------



## AuntHen

I had an awesome morning of nature hiking and now I am drinking an awesome bottle of wine and I am not responsible for anything I may say that is inappropraite this log-on hahahahahahahahahaha 


eidt: oh yeah I made a little vids for ya'll of my nature hike... I will post it and some picadillos later ..lalalla


----------



## Heyyou

Silently ecstatic about the way its shaping up and im feeling like a rocket off my






Also vicariously feeling other people's good vibrations in this article, even though a few of them were dark comedy. If that makes you feel good then good feel feeling is goodness. I got this and it does the same






:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Well, not today, but starting from yesterday: minimum wage in the UK went up for me by £1.10! That may not sound a lot to some people, but it makes all the difference to a part-timer. I'm _very _happy, and feel like my job is worth it now. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Anticipation.......


----------



## CPProp

That a lazy pigeon at the last minute decided to put in a few frantic flaps to take it up and away from my windscreen


----------



## Gingembre

I am happy coz a guy I really really like....likes me too! We have been on 3 dates, but over the last month/5 weeks as we live in different towns and are both too busy for our own good...but today it seems that things are indeed progressing, albeit slowly. Then the following text exhange made me smile:
Me: [snip]..."aw, you're an absolute diamond (they're a girl's best friend, you know..!)"
Him: "Best friend? He he, i think i want to be more than that "

Whoop


----------



## Ample Pie

Tuna. that is all.
I actually meant to say "toooooona."


----------



## littlefairywren

Gingembre said:


> I am happy coz a guy I really really like....likes me too! We have been on 3 dates, but over the last month/5 weeks as we live in different towns and are both too busy for our own good...but today it seems that things are indeed progressing, albeit slowly. Then the following text exhange made me smile:
> Me: [snip]..."aw, you're an absolute diamond (they're a girl's best friend, you know..!)"
> Him: "Best friend? He he, i think i want to be more than that "
> 
> Whoop



Oooh, how exciting!! Love is in the air and it's spring....well, it is over here. Good luck, Gingembre


----------



## MattB

I just had a good work day, got a lot done, and listened to 60's surf instrumentals for a few hours...nothing big, just a cool day...


----------



## AmazingAmy

Just found out I should be getting my first paycheck on Monday; which means new winter coat, new moleskine, Ugg boots and booking the hotel for Big Girls Paradise in December!


----------



## Ruffie

We had an amazing thanksgiving dinner at the Youth Centre I run. I am exhausted after three days of cooking to feed 100 plus people, but everyone had a great time complimented us on the food, former youth came with their families and we got to connect again. I am riding high and feeling terrific today!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy this week is almost done. I haven't had a bad week but not a great week either. Tomorrow we head to Sacramento for a post op and we're going to make it a fun afternoon with shopping and dinner.


----------



## Micara

I'm so happy because:

I love my new job!!!

I get to go to Seattle on Saturday and see my boyfriend for a whole week!

And...

He's taking me to Forks on Saturday night!!! Woot! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## AuntHen

Micara said:


> I'm so happy because:
> 
> I love my new job!!!
> 
> I get to go to Seattle on Saturday and see my boyfriend for a whole week!
> 
> And...
> 
> He's taking me to Forks on Saturday night!!! Woot! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



WOOT!!  Yay Michelle!


----------



## CPProp

Being told I'm cute and they love me.........Think she should have gone to spec savers (UK people should get that ad remark)


----------



## Saoirse

My boss finally had her baby tonight!! ITS A BOY!!! I was kinda hoping for a girl... but he's healthy and that's whats important!! I cant wait to meet him!!!! I enjoy using exclamations!!!!!!

But now I owe a customer $10.


----------



## littlefairywren

I feel like I am about to burst! Happy does not even come close to how I feel at the moment. Oh, and I had cake for brekkie lol :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> I feel like I am about to burst! Happy does not even come close to how I feel at the moment. Oh, and I had cake for brekkie lol :happy:



Yayyy for your happiness!! and mmmm cake


----------



## HottiMegan

I got my Boo in the Zoo tickets in the mail! I'm so excited about this! We're making a day of it. We're going to ride the Spookamotive at the California State Railroad Museum and probably walk around Old Sacramento.. then we head for the zoo for trick or treating, crafts, magic and other kids activities. I think the boys will love it. (they're Buzz and Woody for costumes this year)


----------



## Scorsese86

I was cast in the role of Tyrone in my class production of _Long Day's Journey Into Night_ - the first one cast, even. And no, we are not doing the entire 3-hour thing, just about 15 minutes or so, (it's a litterature class, not an acting class), but I am honored to be asked, and I am really excited.
The show is November 18th.


----------



## Gingembre

Gingembre said:


> I am happy coz a guy I really really like....likes me too! We have been on 3 dates, but over the last month/5 weeks as we live in different towns and are both too busy for our own good...but today it seems that things are indeed progressing, albeit slowly. Then the following text exhange made me smile:
> Me: [snip]..."aw, you're an absolute diamond (they're a girl's best friend, you know..!)"
> Him: "Best friend? He he, i think i want to be more than that "
> 
> Whoop




Oh how naive i am/fickle he is. *grump*


----------



## Twilley

Just got back from a nice weightlifting session, and even though I'm not anywhere close to ripped, I feel like I could throw a car right now. On top of that, my lady should be over soon ^__^


----------



## GTAFA

[You know you're pathetic when something happens to you, and you can't decide whether to post it in the "what are you sad about" thread or the "what are you happy about" thread.]

I was feeling pretty low the past couple of days. I pulled myself out of a deep funk today buying a couple of gifts. DOCTOR I can't AFFORD this drug! But wtf, i bought a couple of books for my mom that i know she'll like. She's a total freak for Pierre Trudeau, so Margaret Trudeau's new book (talking about her depression.... yes i can certainly relate) felt like therapy. And then I went to the great music store on Bloor St (Remenyi) to buy a gift for a mandolin playing friend who's turning 60 on the weekend.

Yes if only i had more money to spend, on my friends, and also, on ME, then of course i might be happier. It's not real happiness, but it sure feels better than what came before.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm totally PSYCHED! I found out that I'm going with my cousins this saturday to a super-popular "Haunted House" type thing called Terror On The Fox. 

SQUEEEE!! 


I've wanted to go this since I was like, 10?! 
<3 


The only thing that sucks is there is a 80% chance it'll end up like most times I go to haunted houses with people. _Everyone hides behind the fat chick. _  

I think I should be able to hide behind my group of friends, personally. Like.. like a big barrier of people! Lol!


----------



## Linda

It's Friday !!! And I am leaving work early today to have a lunch "meeting".....with beer. haha


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> It's Friday !!! And I am leaving work early today to have a lunch "meeting".....with beer. haha



Happy lunch "meeting." Kick up your heels, girlie :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

that my made up chocolate cake from scratch recipe with real chocolate in it worked and is devine next time I make it will have to measure what I am putting in it


----------



## AuntHen

It's Friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiday!! Weekend! :happy:


----------



## Dmitra

My right ear is finally beginning to work properly again and the power outage/blackouts have stopped (for now, knocking wood). Yay!


----------



## CPProp

Lost a a sock in the washing machine - but it turned up in the tumble dryer


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm totally PSYCHED! I found out that I'm going with my cousins this saturday to a super-popular "Haunted House" type thing called Terror On The Fox.
> 
> SQUEEEE!!
> 
> 
> I've wanted to go this since I was like, 10?!
> <3
> 
> 
> The only thing that sucks is there is a 80% chance it'll end up like most times I go to haunted houses with people. _Everyone hides behind the fat chick. _
> 
> I think I should be able to hide behind my group of friends, personally. Like.. like a big barrier of people! Lol!



soo cool! i can't wait till the boys are old enough to do some haunted activities  I hope you have fun!


----------



## toni

I am happy to have a free night on the couch watching conspiracy theories with a box of fried chicken.


----------



## GTAFA

I got a haircut. It's embarassing to realize (with the benefit of hindsight) just how untidy i was. I'd been beating a dead horse with a look that worked for me 20 years ago, but otherwise was a case of wishful thinking. Sometimes makeovers are really simple.


----------



## Saoirse

-My bestie is on his way home from his mini vacation. I GET TO SEE HIM SOON! I'll bring him a fat doob and some munchies, and we'll get stoned and watch SNL.

-I've been talking to a sweet guy on FB

-I have tomorrow off and Im going bowling with a girlfriend that I haven't seen in a while!

:happy:


----------



## AuntHen

Saoirse said:


> -My bestie is on his way home from his mini vacation. I GET TO SEE HIM SOON! I'll bring him a fat doob and some munchies, and we'll get stoned and watch SNL.
> 
> -I've been talking to a sweet guy on FB
> 
> -I have tomorrow off and Im going bowling with a girlfriend that I haven't seen in a while!
> 
> :happy:



so, he wasn't a cat afterall?  and I LOVE bowling!!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Scorsese86 said:


> I was cast in the role of Tyrone in my class production of _Long Day's Journey Into Night_ - the first one cast, even. And no, we are not doing the entire 3-hour thing, just about 15 minutes or so, (it's a litterature class, not an acting class), but I am honored to be asked, and I am really excited.
> The show is November 18th.



I wish I could come and watch! Congratulations, Ivans! :kiss2:


----------



## Saoirse

fat9276 said:


> so, he wasn't a cat afterall?  and I LOVE bowling!!



haha! The meow threw me off, but after a little more conversing, he's turning out to be pretty damn interesting!

but he might just turn into a bootycall.


----------



## littlefairywren

Today I will finally complete my painting, and it is being submitted into an art exhibition. I feel sick and excited, worried about the possible rejection, but what the hey...it is kinda cool all the same.


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Today I will finally complete my painting, and it is being submitted into an art exhibition. I feel sick and excited, worried about the possible rejection, but what the hey...it is kinda cool all the same.



I will be rooting for you K!!!!!!!!! I didn't know you painted...where have I been (I hope you didn't say that you did in one of your vids or I will feel like a complete toad!) 


I also would like to see some of your art, if you ever felt like showing me


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> I will be rooting for you K!!!!!!!!! I didn't know you painted...where have I been (I hope you didn't say that you did in one of your vids or I will feel like a complete toad!)
> 
> 
> I also would like to see some of your art, if you ever felt like showing me



Awww, ta for that B! I have posted a couple of wee things in the hobby thread, but I keep quiet about my stuff most of the time lol. Nothing to speccy, but it makes me happy. I shall post a pic when I am done, seeing as how you asked so sweetly :wubu:


----------



## cinnamitch

I am happy that the Rangers evened up the series with the Yankees.


----------



## lalatx

Had a excellent time with a pretty awesome guy.... so I am happy about that


----------



## Proner

I find a very nice shirt this afternoon :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

It's almost FRIDAY!


----------



## AuntHen

Surlysomething said:


> It's almost FRIDAY!




you are getting Friday AND Anchorman rep! Stay Classy Surly


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm going to my moms today and we're going to carve pumpkins! :wubu: 

<3 I. Love. Halloween Season. <3


----------



## rellis10

Everything


----------



## Proner

rellis10 said:


> Everything



Very glad to hear that!

I'm happy because I will spend the week-end with my friends at Bidart


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm glad you all enjoyed the Anchorman shout out.




Happy Friday, y'all!


I love lamp!


----------



## Mathias

I had the best pre birthday bash with my sisters last night! We went to a hookah bar and I got dessert on the house. Can't wait for round two next weekend!


----------



## CPProp

That today is now tomorrow


----------



## littlefairywren

I just feel happy :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

:bounce:The 25th Anniversary edition remastered blu ray Back to the Future   We had the series on DVD and loaned it to someone and life shuffles happened and we never got it back. So we waited with baited breath for them to come out on blu ray. :bounce:


----------



## Mathias

Finally got my phone back!


----------



## rellis10

I might be off work sick, but I've got to talk a certain somebody and have a really nice time so far......so i'm happy, and all that negativity from a few days ago feels like a distant memory


----------



## Lovelyone

A sweet someone answered my dating ad and not only is he NOT a player, but he's sweet and funny--AND he seems to be sane too! HAPPY!


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

...thinking about how well I've been doing regulating my daily schedule and getting in 3 meals a day for the last couple of weeks. 

I am horrible for skipping breakfast, for example, and it's a bad habit that should be replaced with what I'm currently doing, which makes me feel better in the long run.


----------



## AmazingAmy

It hasn't happened yet, but in about 5 minutes I will have sweet and sour chicken on a bed of rice with prawn crackers. Then chocolate cake afterwards. Envy meee.


----------



## Lovelyone

Amy, I have cake envy--but I shall ignore it while I munch on my pizza and drink my rootbeer. HAPPY, HAPPY!


----------



## willowmoon

I'm happy that it's Thursday and THAT much closer to the weekend.


----------



## Aust99

I had icecream with ice magic... and I didn't buy the light stuff... lol


----------



## willowmoon

Aust99 said:


> I had icecream with ice magic... and I didn't buy the light stuff... lol



I just HAD to look up what "Ice Magic" is -- it's the same thing as "Magic Shell" here in the States. Love that stuff, my personal favorite was the Mint Chocolate one, although I don't think they make that version anymore out here. What flavor did you have?


----------



## Aust99

I had plain chocolate... it tasted soooooooo good... they make honeycombe and a mint version here... yum!!


----------



## Missy9579

My husband and I found out we are having twin BOYS!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## CAMellie

Missy9579 said:


> My husband and I found out we are having twin BOYS!!!


Congratulations, Missy! I'm so happy for you guys!


----------



## Sinix

Maybe I´m providing a good friend of mine with a very jood job nearby me, within a short term


----------



## Missy9579

Thanks guys. We are over the moon!


----------



## rellis10

So many things.....

It's FRIDAY!

I got out of work a couple of hours early!

My cold feels like it's clearing up!

And I had a PM waiting for me when I got home that just totally made today perfect!


----------



## Dmitra

I'm cautiously thrilled to be starting my move down south almost a full month earlier than anticipated! I leave in just under two weeks. :bounce:


----------



## CastingPearls

Missy9579 said:


> My husband and I found out we are having twin BOYS!!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## CAMellie

I was in the store looking at shampoos when I heard a voice behind me:
Him: If nobody else tells you today...you look delicious when you shop!
Me: Well, thank you!
Him: We should exchange numbers.
Me: Sorry, but I'm engaged.
Him: He's a damned lucky man!


I was feeling down...and in pain from my arthritis...and this really picked up my spirits.:blush:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Missy9579 said:


> My husband and I found out we are having twin BOYS!!!



Congratulations, how exciting! :happy:


----------



## willowmoon

I forgot to mention this last week, but someone placed a pumpkin in front of the door of my videogame/computer shop. The cool thing is that someone painted Pac-Man, some of the ghosts, and the dots that Pac-Man eats on it. I thought it was a really nice gesture and I wish I knew who did it so I could thank the person!


----------



## AmazingAmy

I'm happy that today I don't have to do anything! No going out, no going to work, no doing favours for people... I can do anything I effing well please. So, things I'd like like to do today:

1. Work on my story.
2. Put on a mud mask.
3. Finish _I Am Number Four_.

Things I'll actually do:

1. None of these things because I'll be glued to D, FF and FB. You lot make my life so unproductive, but I love you.


----------



## CPProp

The clocks went back so i had an extra hour in bed


----------



## rellis10

CPProp said:


> The clocks went back so i had an extra hour in bed



The clocks went back....but i forgot, so i had an extra hour awake


----------



## CPProp

rellis10 said:


> The clocks went back....but i forgot, so i had an extra hour awake



Thats good so you had more time to do things...unlike the rest of us lazy so and so


----------



## littlefairywren

Chatter about dragons and chocolate.


----------



## Aust99

Finally uploaded a new topic to the youtube project.... sooo much trouble this time.. lol Happy now.


----------



## goatboy

My tape thingy got here and I might soon be sharing something with someone half a world away.


----------



## Linda

I went and voted. While I was there my seven year old son walked up to a Marine in uniform and said, "Thank you for all that you do!" I was so stinkin proud!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

I've been having an awful week. Then I saw this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9Fyey4D5hg&feature=related

I also discovered Pinnacle whipped cream vodka.


----------



## dragorat

*1st off congrats Missy.2nd I think I may have finally found my love,Only time will tell.*


----------



## mimosa

I voted today.

And a new friend and I are going to hangout at the public library and have coffee tomorrow. :happy:

and oh yeah....he's cute.


----------



## CPProp

That seven hours after leaving work I'm starting to unwind.


----------



## watts63

I'm down to 295 as of today .


----------



## ButlerGirl09

My best friend is coming to visit me this weekend! :bounce:

So we're going to see Lion King the musical on Friday, go shopping on Saturday, bake cupcakes, and watch a bunch of movies. I'm super happy because this is definitely a much needed break from grad school!


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Today was peaceful and refreshing, for once. I felt rejuvenated, energetic, and I had a good workout at the gym. 

I've gotten back into regular gym time (6 days a week) _not_ because I am unhappy about being fat, but because regular exercise is a good source of what I call "kinesthetic medicine" and emotional (even spiritual) therapy. It sets me straight and quiets the noise a bit in my head and I find it easier to balance and cope with life on a daily basis.

Plus, I do believe in HAES all the way. Fit _*and*_ amply chubby.


----------



## willowmoon

I'm eating a big @$$ bowl of Golden Grahams right now. Life is good.


----------



## Saoirse

My family is having a huge kegger this weekend, and I just got word from my friend that his roommate said he'll come! THIS IS AWESOME. Cause his roommate is awesome and a good friend of mine, but we haven't seen each other in a few months. Plus he's been growing his hair out and Im dying to see what it looks like long!

Also- my sweet boy (yea the one thats so eager to leave, boo) said he might be able to stop by. I miss his presence and his smile, so hopefully he pops over!

YAY! It has to be Saturday right now!


----------



## Rowan

I got to go to the doctor today after way too long. It came with the news that my thyroid gland is about fifty to seventy-five percent larger than it should be and he was aghast that no other doctors had bothered to do an actual physical exam of this and only relied on narrow blood tests in the past, so this means I may finally have an answer as to why I'm si exhausted all the time and my weight, but on the bad side, I have a heart murmur. Well I guess you take the good with the bad and I consider finally getting some kind of answer so very good!!


----------



## Saoirse

The Backstreet Boys Were On Oprah!!!


----------



## Mathias

My best friend is coming to visit tomorrow and we'll get to act like complete idiots like old times! :happy:


----------



## CPProp

Going to see and catch up with my youngest Son who I've not seen for 9 months.


----------



## sarie

I'm in new york city on a solo mission and having an extraordinary time! it's mid day nap time, if you're wondering why I'm on dims :> there are so many cute boys here, eeee! hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## HottiMegan

I just spent a nice morning playing with the boys. We played Hungry Hungry Hippos and even Alex enjoyed that. Then Max was itching to go play with friends.. oh well  We're going to a movie in an hour too. Keep your fingers crossed that Alex will behave! (we're seeing Megamind)


----------



## rellis10

I finally got a big weight lifted off my mind and made what I think is a HUGE step in a relationship all in one go.


----------



## littlefairywren

The sound of the rain on the roof of a car, the mist skipping along the lake, losing track of time, even the wee hiccup on the way home....in the end it was so worth it :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I'm happy, no ecstatic, that mah Chicklet's happy :happy:


----------



## CAMellie

I have an entire Key Lime pie of my very own. Mmmmm...Key Lime pie *Homeresque drooling noises*


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'm happy, no ecstatic, that mah Chicklet's happy :happy:



Awww.... ta Momma Bird. I can't stop smiling like a drongo


----------



## goatboy

I'm happy that Wrennie's happy. You deserve to be.


----------



## willowmoon

HottiMegan said:


> I just spent a nice morning playing with the boys. We played Hungry Hungry Hippos and even Alex enjoyed that. Then Max was itching to go play with friends.. oh well  We're going to a movie in an hour too. Keep your fingers crossed that Alex will behave! (we're seeing Megamind)



How was the movie?


----------



## toni

The extra hour!


----------



## Lovelyone

I have the best friends in the whole world. I reconnected with someone I havent seen in a little over ten years and we picked up right where we left off.
*AND*
My new guy friend is such a sweet and thougthful person.


----------



## succubus_dxb

i got TOOL tickets!!!!!!!! I have waited almost 13 years to see them...no shit. I'm f*cking stoked. :bow:


----------



## freakyfred

I got to see Doctor Who Live. It was super awesome!


----------



## Saoirse

Had a big party at my house last night and a lot of people came! Tons of family and close friends. One friend didnt show up, so I called him a butthole... but I took it back when I learned that his car battery had died so he was stuck at home (which is in the middle of nowhere).

BUT the one person that I desperately wanted to see... he showed up. :wubu: And my heart melted into a puddle all over the porch. I introduced him to family and friends and he immersed himself into the groove of things. He brought his upright bass (so. hot.) and jammed with some other musicians. 

The last time we spent time together, I brought my ukulele over to his house. He played around with it, asking me how to play. He got me to play a few tunes and he kept saying what a cool instrument it was.

I asked him to sneak away with me to my bedroom so I could give him his going-away present. We went downstairs, away from the big crowd and he followed me into my room. I gently placed a brand new ukulele in his hands. His face lit up and his eyes got huge. It was a sweet moment. I knew he really, really loved it.

We went back to the party and he showed off his new toy. One of my close friends, a guy I've known for most of my lifetime, quietly told me what a thoughtful gift it was. He smiled, kissed my head and whispered "I hope things work out."

Later on, I drunkenly walked him to his truck and he thanked me again for the gift, even offered to make me dinner again. He's taking off in 3 weeks, but hopefully they will be full of good times.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am SO proud of my 16 year old niece. She's a chubby girl, but in no way is she obese. She posted the link to the Marie claire magazine issue on her Facebook page, and stated that she was so disgusted with the way that plus sized people are treated and wanted to apologize to anyone in her family and friends who might have to suffer through such things. She asked all of her friends to stop subscribing to the magazine until they start a section in the magazine for plus sized girls and ladies.
Gushing with pride for that kid.


----------



## Proner

After months I finally could get back to training! And even it was under rain and wind and on a soaked field I'm feeling very very great


----------



## prplecat

Had a nice visit with my BFF, then went out for a great lunch. We discussed really meaningful stuff that is hard to talk about to just anyone, we ran a few errands, and parted feeling loved. :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*THIS*  Well, it's at least making me grin a lot.


----------



## prplecat

OneWickedAngel said:


> *THIS*  Well, it's at least making me grin a lot.


OMG...:bounce: That's hysterical! The guy with dreads is REALLY cute, too. :wubu:


----------



## Linda

OneWickedAngel said:


> *THIS*  Well, it's at least making me grin a lot.



That video and the other one of theirs I watched this morning made my day!! Thanks!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Tonight I'm off to spend the next few days in Birmingham with a guy I met online. :happy: We're stopping in one of the nicest hotels I've ever seen and are going to have an absolutely _awesome _time. I'm sort of jumping between giddy excitement and absolute terror, but damn I can't wait to hug him at the station!

See you all in a few days!


----------



## AuntHen

AmazingAmy said:


> Tonight I'm off to spend the next few days in Birmingham with a guy I met online. :happy: We're stopping in one of the nicest hotels I've ever seen and are going to have an absolutely _awesome _time. I'm sort of jumping between giddy excitement and absolute terror, but damn I can't wait to hug him at the station!
> 
> See you all in a few days!



Yay Amy!  Hope it goes *amazingly*! Be safe though young lady


----------



## Heyyou

Happy to be in good spirits, and out of my mind. Example of picture evidenced below.


----------



## Saoirse

I stopped by his place last night, since I was on my way home from a show and going past anyway. We hung out, smoked a bowl and chatted, cuddled and hugged. I gave him a ukulele lesson. He was so cute, playing his new toy. He was so appreciative of it and thanked me countless times.

We made plans to have dinner on Thursday night. He insisted that he cook for me, since he loves the ukulele so much. After we eat and get cozy on the couch, a few friends are going to stop by for a jam sesh. After the jam, I intend on getting him back to the couch for some hardcore making out.

And then to his amazingly comfortable bed for the rest of the night. 

So. Im happy.


----------



## littlefairywren

Wee texts in the early morning hours :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Wee texts in the early morning hours :happy:




I giggle with you... hehehehehe :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

I just feel good!


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> I giggle with you... hehehehehe :happy:



Your giggles make me happy too :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm enjoying some Kids In The Hall after years of not seeing them. It's the Death Comes to Town one on IFC


----------



## Micara

I haven't been on here lately, but I have a lot to be happy about!

I absolutely love my new job, and am very grateful to have found such a wonderful job after being laid off for 3 months. (And more money too!)

I got a 100 on my first test at work! (I'm in training class until March.) 

I have a trip planned to see my boyfriend again in January, and we are planning to go to Disney World together in March! (He has never been!!) 

The powers that be let us have the day after Thanksgiving off for the first time EVER, I'm told! And I get Veteran's Day off now. My old job has to work. Tee hee.


----------



## Micara

HottiMegan said:


> i'm enjoying some Kids In The Hall after years of not seeing them. It's the Death Comes to Town one on IFC



I love the Kids in the Hall. It is so great to see them again!!!


----------



## rellis10

Perhaps not exactly happy....but relieved.

I finally got the phonecall I've been waiting for since this time last week. So, the decision is that I'm back in work tomorrow. No other details but at least I know I still have a job for a couple of weeks untill my contract actually expires.


----------



## spiritangel

I talked a friend of mine into instead of just giving me money to help out (I really do appreciate the thought and love her dearly for it but hate taking money I know I will never be able to pay back) into using said money to buy some bears instead, wich makes me and the bears happy cause they truly hate living in my wardrobe

and and and after the bride for one commission (thankfully unstarted) vanishing into thin air it looks like I will be getting a smaller commission for a bride and groom bear

I may as yet not have to live on 2minute noodles after all


----------



## ThatFatGirl

My husband had his third sixth month follow-up doctor appointment this morning for the tumor he had removed from behind his sinuses last year. He was supposed to phone when he was done to tell me how it went... I was already freaking out about the appointment, saying prayers, etc.. an hour passed and no call. I tried calling his cell but it went straight to voicemail, so I began imagining the worst. I finally phoned the doctor's office to see if he was still there and was told he'd left some time ago which gave me some relief. So I emailed him at his office to see if he was there and thank goodness, he replied back right away saying sorry, he'd forgotten his phone. All IS well and he made it back to work in time for the his department's first installment of "Waffle Wednesday." They're making waffles in the lab this morning.

I can breathe again.


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> i'm enjoying some Kids In The Hall after years of not seeing them. It's the Death Comes to Town one on IFC


 

I saw them back in the 90's when they did a tour across Canada and it was amazing! There were four of us girls and we had a riot.

I crush your head!


----------



## rellis10

Micara said:


> I haven't been on here lately, but I have a lot to be happy about!
> 
> I absolutely love my new job, and am very grateful to have found such a wonderful job after being laid off for 3 months. (And more money too!)
> 
> I got a 100 on my first test at work! (I'm in training class until March.)
> 
> I have a trip planned to see my boyfriend again in January, and we are planning to go to Disney World together in March! (He has never been!!)
> 
> The powers that be let us have the day after Thanksgiving off for the first time EVER, I'm told! And I get Veteran's Day off now. My old job has to work. Tee hee.





Micara said:


> I love the Kids in the Hall. It is so great to see them again!!!




Great to see you back on the boards! Hope you manage to get on a little more, we miss you


----------



## Micara

rellis10 said:


> Great to see you back on the boards! Hope you manage to get on a little more, we miss you



Awww! Thanks!! I'm happy someone misses me!


----------



## willowmoon

It's always good seeing you and Eric posting again -- feels like it's been a while!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I am happy, 'cauuuse I have absolutely NO plans, so I can sit at home and try to beat a game I've only got until tomorrow afternoon.  CHALLENGE ACCEPTED, TIME! >;}

Oh, also psyched because we get to have BEEF ROAST for dinner tonight. :eat1: M'mmmm. <3 Happy Princess is Happy. <3


----------



## littlefairywren

I don't really like summer, but yesterday I went and picked some mulberries. Got covered in purple juice, and they were still warm from the sun when I finally ate them. That made me happy


----------



## Saoirse

Gonna be spoiled by an amazing guy tonight


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I'm happy that there's only one week left until HP & The Deathly Hallows Pt 1. Been waiting forever, it seems! Thank goodness the wait isn't nearly as long for Pt 2!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I get to go to my moms today for the weekend! Hooray for Peace, Relaxation, and Attention from my mom. <3


----------



## rellis10

Thank GOD it's the weekend


----------



## Surlysomething

It's my beautiful baby sister's 25th birthday today.


----------



## Saoirse

He made me dinner again, we played some uke again, we cuddled on the couch and watched movies again,....

But this time he gave me an elephant figurine carved out of a gorgeous blue stone. :wubu:

I collect elephant things. I have a small table on my room with all my little elephants on it. Stone, metal and wood... love them all!

He said when he saw all my elephants, he immediately thought of the one his (now deceased) grandfather got in Indonesia. He found it and gave it to me!

We promised that every time he plays the uke, he will think of me... and every time I see the elephant, I'll think of him! :blush:


----------



## HottiMegan

Is it weird that i'm counting the minutes until i can be blissfully back in bed when Alex takes a nap. I'm happy about that impending nap  I had a bad night sleep and look forward to a little more sleep


----------



## willowmoon

Saoirse said:


> He made me dinner again, we played some uke again, we cuddled on the couch and watched movies again,....
> 
> But this time he gave me an elephant figurine carved out of a gorgeous blue stone. :wubu:
> 
> I collect elephant things. I have a small table on my room with all my little elephants on it. Stone, metal and wood... love them all!
> 
> He said when he saw all my elephants, he immediately thought of the one his (now deceased) grandfather got in Indonesia. He found it and gave it to me!
> 
> We promised that every time he plays the uke, he will think of me... and every time I see the elephant, I'll think of him! :blush:



That was very thoughtful of him and he obviously picked up on one of your interests -- sounds like a good guy!


----------



## AuntHen

the weekend is finally here!! yay!!


----------



## rellis10

In the last hour I managed to write a page of the first story I'm working on for this place. This may not sound like such a big thing to be happy about, but my writers block over the last few months has been so horrible that I consider this a breakthrough lol

Here's hoping I can keep writing and get this story done in the near future.


----------



## CPProp

I now know the date a silver bird is going to deliver a big package to LHR terminal 3


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> I now know the date a silver bird is going to deliver a big package to LHR terminal 3



Woot!! It's about time


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Woot!! It's about time



To right .....but happy patience has its reward


----------



## DeerVictory

I have to gush, because I'm so overwhelmed and happy. 

My boyfriend phoned me at 1:30 AM because he was close to my part of the city. He then came to my residence to visit me, bought me hot chocolate and we sat outside in the fog until 3:00 AM. I'm so lucky.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I am happy that due to my job-required nocturnal nature I don't have to wait for tomorrow because it's often already here! :bounce:


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy because in 4 days I get to have a wonderful visit.


----------



## Mathias

I went to the mall last night and happened to run into a good friend who I hadn't seen in about a year. We were talking and catching up when a woman tapped me on the shoulder. I turned towards her and she gave me a red flower. I'd never seen her before. I thanked her and she simply smiled and walked away. :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> I went to the mall last night and happened to run into a good friend who I hadn't seen in about a year. We were talking and catching up when a woman tapped me on the shoulder. I turned towards her and she gave me a red flower. I'd never seen her before. I thanked her and she simply smiled and walked away. :blush:



Awww, how perfect!! :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

I had a really nice day today. We went to a ninja class for Max today and it was so much fun to watch my boy trying out some martial arts. It was fun. We then went shopping and i got a card to expand my nook by 4 gigs. I can't imagine how many books i can put on that!  I even took a nap with hubby while Alex napped. It was a really nice family oriented day.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Had my son's birthday party today and he had such a good time - I love seeing him happy! And I'm also thankful that tomorrow is Sunday, and my weekly day off is here! *yay*


----------



## CAMellie

My niece Trisha is having a little girl!!!! Everyone is SO excited because the last 4 babies born into our family have been boys.
She plans on naming her Bren LeeAnn (to be changed at the pregnant woman's whim. LOL) She is due March 31st.:happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze

I bought a queen sized memory foam mattress for 100$.


----------



## Saoirse

He was supposed to go visit his brother for a few days yesterday, but I got a cute little FB message from him a little while ago saying he ended up not going, so he'll be around this week! Which means we'll be getting together! 

I love it when he calls me baby, even if its through the internet. I love it when he says Bye with an xoxo.

happy day!


----------



## mimosa

I had a nice time chatting with a friend today.  He is very cool, wise, open minded and kind.


----------



## Gingembre

Staying with a hot hot man I like like like on Saturday. Eeeep, gonna get it ON! 5 more sleeps to go!


----------



## Mathias

Today is my grandmother's 91st birthday. I love her so much! :happy:


----------



## Saoirse

Gingembre said:


> Staying with a hot hot man I like like like on Saturday. Eeeep, gonna get it ON! 5 more sleeps to go!



likelikelike! GO GET HIM!!!!


----------



## mimosa

*Just the simple things make me feel better. Like grooming....ahem.....the "secret garden".  Taking a long hot shower, watching a funny movie, chatting with friends online, taking photos, and next I will be eating a chili dog.  So I am happy about those things. *


----------



## CAMellie

I got all my homework done for both classes by 2pm today!! It used to take me until 10 or 11pm. I'm proud of me. :happy:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I'm happy that I finally got my pilot light lit for my heat, all by mahself! lol It was getting tooo cold in here for me! 

"And Janice said, 'Let there be heat!' FWOOM!"


----------



## CAMellie

CAMellie said:


> My niece Trisha is having a little girl!!!! Everyone is SO excited because the last 4 babies born into our family have been boys.
> She plans on naming her Bren LeeAnn (to be changed at the pregnant woman's whim. LOL) She is due March 31st.:happy:



Oh, and it's Brynn LeighAnne.:blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

A wee piece of paper at 5.33am :happy: xxx


----------



## Saoirse

Me and the bestie took a trip up to my friend's house to chill and smoke. His awesome roommates were home, so we all gathered in the living room with the dog and hung out. It was so much fun! They're so laid back and easy-going. I love being there!!

I just called to cancel a subscription and the woman that helped me was soooo incredibly nice! I love talking to nice people on the phone!

happy day!


----------



## Micara

I was working the front counter at work today and I saw the cutest little elderly couple walk out holding hands! It just melted my cold little heart!!! :wubu:


----------



## Saoirse

Micara said:


> I was working the front counter at work today and I saw the cutest little elderly couple walk out holding hands! It just melted my cold little heart!!! :wubu:



Elderly couples just make me smile! I went to lunch with my bestie and his 90 yr old grandmother. She told us how she met her husband when she was in high school and the things they used to do on dates. She said she fell for his sharp blue eyes... :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> I was working the front counter at work today and I saw the cutest little elderly couple walk out holding hands! *It just melted my cold little heart!!!* :wubu:



Awww! You're never too old for love, I say


----------



## littlefairywren

The anticipation of tomorrow, tomorrow night and Sunday morning :happy:


----------



## Gingembre

Gingembre said:


> Staying with a hot hot man I like like like on Saturday. Eeeep, gonna get it ON! 5 more sleeps to go!





Saoirse said:


> likelikelike! GO GET HIM!!!!



Postponed indefinitely while he sorts some family business-related crisis and tries to get out of the SAD-induced funk he's in at the moment. He's in a super dark place. 

I know it's not his fault, and i know I can't fix him like I want to. And I know he knows I'm here if needed and that's about all I can do, but I am so disappointed. At the end of the day its probably for the best coz i am ill today and think flu is about to hit, but still. I really wanted to be cuddled and made to feel special this weekend.


----------



## Mathias

I had a skills interview this morning with the head of our Communications department and some peers. After I finished speaking he said that I had one of the most beautifully articulated presentations he'd heard. :bounce: Soon after that I had a buddy tell me I'm a true friend. I don't think anything can kill the amazingly good mood I'm in right now!


----------



## AuntHen

WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And next week is only a 3 day work week! Yay for Thanksgiving!!! :happy:


----------



## Londonbikerboy

Happy that all you dimers are a friendly, friendly bunch.


----------



## CastingPearls

I have a bottle of whipped cream vodka and am not afraid to use it.
My book and blog are coming along nicely.
I had a nice chat with an unexpected new friend.


----------



## Linda

Jon Blaze said:


> I bought a queen sized memory foam mattress for 100$.



Wow!! That's a great deal!!


----------



## nettie

CastingPearls said:


> *I have a bottle of whipped cream vodka and am not afraid to use it.*My book and blog are coming along nicely.
> I had a nice chat with an unexpected new friend.



Hee! 

I tried to click on your blog link, but couldn't get it to work. I love your writing, and if you wouldn't mind sharing your blog, would you PM me the address?

And can I ask what subject/type of book you're writing?


----------



## CastingPearls

nettie said:


> Hee!
> 
> I tried to click on your blog link, but couldn't get it to work. I love your writing, and if you wouldn't mind sharing your blog, would you PM me the address?
> 
> And can I ask what subject/type of book you're writing?


I think I fixed the link. 

I PM'd you about the book but if anyone else is curious, it's a chick-lit novel.

Would someone let me know if the link is working okay?


----------



## Lovelyone

You fixed your link. Its working, E. You have such a nice flow in your writing. Thanks for sharing.




CastingPearls said:


> I think I fixed the link.
> 
> I PM'd you about the book but if anyone else is curious, it's a chick-lit novel.
> 
> Would someone let me know if the link is working okay?


----------



## willowmoon

I'm just in a great mood right now, what can I say? 

I know, VERY out of character for me.


----------



## AuntHen

willowmoon said:


> I'm just in a great mood right now, what can I say?
> 
> I know, VERY out of character for me.




Yay for great moods!! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> You fixed your link. Its working, E. You have such a nice flow in your writing. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, T! Follow me!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

He talked to me for almost 3 hours tonight.. This is the first time we've talked more than a half hour in ..well, a long time. [Nearly half a year, I'd say.]

<3~ _-Le Sigh-_ <3~


----------



## spiritangel

I sold 6 readings on ebay yay and have already done two of them


----------



## littlefairywren

That flippity flop feeling in your tummy, when someone smiles into your eyes. Oh, and the smell of lollies.
"Have you got them? Get them!"


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

littlefairywren said:


> That flippity flop feeling in your tummy, when someone smiles into your eyes. Oh, and the smell of lollies.
> "Have you got them? Get them!"



Awwwww!

Today I am happy that Thanksgiving is getting closer and closer! Gah! Ready for some frickin' turkey 'n dressing! lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Someone waited on line for two hours to get me a cheesesteak from Pat's in Philly. I inhaled it.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Home for Thanksgiving break, feels so good to sleep in my own bed again


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Happy I attended Cupcake Camp LA, today. It was LA's first CC. Looking forward to more of them in my city.

Brought home lots of cupcakes.


----------



## Aust99

Half way done with my reports.


----------



## Saoirse

Im happy that my friend saved me from a Tupperware party. We smoked and sampled German booze. His roommates chilled with us and we got high to good music.

good times, right there.


----------



## Ruffie

Our provincial football team the Saskatchewan Roughriders just won the western final and we are going to the Grey Cup next Saturday! The Grey Cup is the Canadian equivalent of the Superbowl for those outside of Canada-Woo Hoo Go Riders Go!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Last night I set up a new FB account specifically for connecting with people on Dims, DA, and other sites of the FA world. 
Screen name: Marcus Ghosten (not my real name sadly...or is it?)

Even better news, finally installed Windows 7 Pro!!!


----------



## Linda

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Home for Thanksgiving break, feels so good to sleep in my own bed again



Awww. Enjoy your Holiday.


----------



## willowmoon

It's rainy, gloomy, & dreary outside. 

Yet, I'm curiously happy.


----------



## Micara

3 day work week and Amazon's Black Friday deals!!! W00t!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

2 day school week and it's Thanksgiving this week!!! Not to mention it's snowing outside right now!


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> 2 day school week and it's Thanksgiving this week!!! Not to mention it's snowing outside right now!



We're happy for different reasons. I'm happy because it's 70 degrees outside right now!!!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I'm happy that my work day is finally over. What a frickin' nightmare today was! It was like, everyone thought we were going to be closed for the week for Thanksgiving, so they all piled in at once to get their meds..*gah!!*


----------



## Weirdo890

We got out of school early due to the snow!!  Now I'm home, nice and warm.


----------



## Saoirse

Karma has been good to me today. I feel blessed and at peace with everything.

He's pushed back his departure date to Dec. 5th. more time with him :wubu:


But Im ready for him to leave. Ive made peace with myself about my feelings for him.


----------



## Linda

I got so much done today after work. Only thing left before the holiday is a bit of pie baking. I'll do that Wednesday night, so tomorrow is a free night. Woohoo!


----------



## CastingPearls

I had a long talk with my best friend today. We encourage and support each other and I always come away from spending time with her feeling refreshed and with a new perspective. I'm blessed to have her in my life.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am just in a Christmas-sy spirit today. Looked at new baking recipes, listened to music...watching Christmas movies. It just makes me happy.


----------



## rellis10

I'm really happy to have somebody I feel so unbelievably close to and can talk about anything with.


----------



## AuntHen

rellis10 said:


> I'm really happy to have somebody I feel so unbelievably close to and can talk about anything with.




awww yes. I am so there too! Those somebodies are super-far-out-fantabulous eh??! :happy:


----------



## rellis10

fat9276 said:


> awww yes. I am so there too! Those somebodies are super-far-out-fantabulous eh??! :happy:



Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Lovely Geek offered to call and talk to my mom about the Vista Guard virus. 


Oh, AND? ............WE GOT RID OF THAT DAMN VIRUS!


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Lovely Geek offered to call and talk to my mom about the Vista Guard virus.
> 
> 
> Oh, AND? ............WE GOT RID OF THAT DAMN VIRUS!



Congratulations! Now stop downloading all that porn, YPP, and it won't happen again!


----------



## Weirdo890

It's a beautiful day with lots of snow outside, and I'm nice and warm inside. If only Michele were here; that would make this a perfect day!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> Congratulations! Now stop downloading all that porn, YPP, and it won't happen again!



B-But The Internet Is For Porn!


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> B-But The Internet Is For Porn!


I couldn't rep you for that so I put it on my FB wall instead. LOL


----------



## littlefairywren

A certain smell, my mobile phone tinkling in the wee hours of the morning with messages, "H", letting go.

And my PC is back!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I am happy that today went a lot smoother than yesterday, workwise! And that there's only 2 more days til Turkey Day!!!


----------



## CleverBomb

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Lovely Geek offered to call and talk to my mom about the Vista Guard virus.
> 
> 
> Oh, AND? ............WE GOT RID OF THAT DAMN VIRUS!


Congrats, and props to your geek support person!

-Rusty


----------



## rellis10

I'm out of the job on Friday (end of contract, not being sacked), but even with that I still feel I'm in a really good place with my life right now.

Today I've just felt so peaceful and happy :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Restored my ipod and was able to find a program to back all my music up (Gizmorip) because Itunes is like an jealous ex partner about libraries. Kiss my Puerto Rican ass Itunes. I'll keep my 4667 songs thank you. You lose. lol 

Oh and the time back home in Florida for thanksgiving is great. My niece is cuter than cute.


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that I got so many birthday wishes from my friends, and that I also got some amazing deals today!


----------



## CPProp

That my birthday passed yesterday 26th with out to much fuss


----------



## HottiMegan

Max had his first martial arts class today. He did really well considering he was about a foot shorter than all the the other boys and he can't jump as well as someone with normal feet. He was having a ball though  He get's his first belt next week. He is very excited about that


----------



## Londonbikerboy

My doc's very generous prescription for tramadol..... I feel great!


----------



## Londonbikerboy

.......oh, and Fridays.....YAY!


----------



## Noir

I'm done with working retail on Black Friday lol


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I'm happy that today was payday, and that everyone was too busy shopping for Black Friday deals than to bother us getting their prescriptions haha I kinda dread Monday though..although, Mondays are almost always a pain regardless!


----------



## Jon Blaze

-I had a great visit with my youngest sister.

-I went fishing on a river today. A friend of my dad took us on his boat. I caught my first fish in 10 years, and it was quite fun. We caught four good fish, and brought them home. We baked trout and I was taught how to blacken fish for the first time. So now I've fried a turkey and made blackened fish. I'm learning. lol


----------



## veggieforever

I am a group worker with a centre that supports and counsels male and female survivors of childhood sexual abuse and as part of a Zero Tolerance campaign in our local region we are learning drumming and becoming an all female tribal style drumming group. Today we all got together and the centre and drummed our hearts out! What a feeling of solidarity, togetherness and strength!! We are hoping to play to audiences in the future and promote tribal style drumming as a pathway for survivors to heal and gain strength and confidence. Wowza!! I am still on a "high" from all that music and rhythm. That has made me feel great today and I have a five mile smile!  xXx


----------



## willowmoon

I'm just happy that it's Saturday! Woo hoo !!


----------



## CAMellie

I took, and passed, my final exam in the fataphobe's class! I am SO stoked! Bye, beyotch!


----------



## CAMellie

Londonbikerboy said:


> My doc's very generous prescription for tramadol..... I feel great!



I'm happy that tramadol works for you! It doesn't do a thing for me. I have 240 pills...want them? LOL j/k


----------



## Tanuki

I'm happy my new memory foam mattress is here! goodbye springs sticking in me~!


----------



## willowmoon

Happy that I found the "Thundercats" Season One/Part One DVD box set yesterday at a local store yesterday for a good price. And the day before that it was the first DVD box set of "He-Man & the Masters of the Universe." I probably shouldn't have bought those for myself especially with Christmas just mere weeks away, but oh well !!! Gonna enjoy more 80's classic animation!


----------



## spiritangel

After a week long slog I finally finished 18 friendship books to use as christmas pressents they took so much work because I had to handmake a lot of the embelishments and hand coloured stuff because I wanted them to be as flat as possible for postage reasons

I am happy with how they turned out but ever so happy that I am done


----------



## Blackjack

willowmoon said:


> Happy that I found the "Thundercats" Season One/Part One DVD box set yesterday at a local store yesterday for a good price.



HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Noir

I'm going to be done with my move today!


----------



## mimosa

I have an amazing mom! She really supported me when I found out Friday that I have diabetes. She stayed a few days with me and helped me with my chores. She also bought me a few things to help me cope with my illness. 

*I Love you, MAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bow::wubu:*


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I'm happy that I got to spend a little extra time talking to him this morning :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy I got to hear from a friend today! 

I'm happy I got to get some nomful Beef Jerky today! 

I'm happy I've got one more day here at my moms, and she had off work today, so we got to spend time playing games. 

ANDDDD I don't know, I'm just happy.


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy I won $1000 (well technically $800) today

I am happy that I had a $40 discount voucher off a $100 spotlight purchase and laybyed a sewing machine for $109 and left a deposit of $50 

I am happy I got to spend $50 on craft stuff

I am happy that prior to winning anything I sent my secret snowflake stuff off

I am happy I am having seafood for dinner and lemon cheesecake for dessert

I am happy because the black cloud of bills and stuff will be paid and I will actually be ontop of everything again wich is a huge stress lifted

and I am happy cause I can actually afford to go to the drs


----------



## Mathias

I'm happy I had a great time at a Christmas Party put on by my college's president. A great way to start off my holidays. :happy:


----------



## CAMellie

I'm extremely happy with my 2 new classes. They both have a much more relaxed atmosphere than my last 2.
I'm happy we had yummy Chinese food for dinner tonight.
I'm happy to be sitting here with my honey watching Without A Trace.
I'm happy to be smoke-free!


----------



## CPProp

I'm Happy I was let out of school early because of the snow - and a super slippy sliddy journey home - such fun when there is not much traffic about.


----------



## littlefairywren

Poking people :happy:


----------



## Linda

Decorating the Christmas Tree. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Being optimistic and hopeful about a lot of things.


----------



## willowmoon

I got a chance to talk to a certain someone tonight. :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy because my student loan check has been mailed out. I'm getting a new laptop FINALLY! :happy:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I am happy about the fact that I am currently wearing an ear-to-ear grin. All because of 'him' :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I am happy about the fact that I am currently wearing an ear-to-ear grin. All because of 'him' :wubu:



Aww, this is soooo cute! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy because I got my first gold can of rep yay yay and yay 


and thanks FUZZY for being the rep that tipped me into my first gold can 

might I add salt and vinnigar chips rule cause they got me my gold can woot


----------



## CPProp

Its still snowing and I don't have to drive in it - but can get out and photograph it instead


----------



## Mathias

Shopping trip to New York tomorrow. WOOOT!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

In this order:

Lunch, Smoking, and Movie-Watching with my Galpal and her Man. Then I'm surprised by getting to have an actual conversation with a coolioso guyfriend.

=] Hooray! Hooray for the Goodest of Daays! [=


----------



## spiritangel

grocery day my house is in a glut of fun to eat foods and stuff

and freebies to well one I gave the other full size one back soy milk yeech, but I got a whole box of mango sorbet tube thingys to try they are being frozen now funny I also have iceblocks, mint choc chip icecream and weis lemon sorbet

hmmmm can anyone say summer time lol It feels like christmas oooh and my first pack of candy canes (to wich I am completely addicted)


----------



## Micara

I am officially the mother of a teenager. I don't know if I should be happy or scared.


----------



## Wild Zero

Last week I ordered a pair of sneakers and a t-shirt from a skateshop's website at a heavy (nearly $80) discount. Unfortunately in the black Friday madness they couldn't find my items and promptly refunded my order, same day they noticed the problem the cash was back in my bank account. Even sent a personal email apologizing for the inconvenience. It was a disappointment but the great service was enough that I'd consider their shop in the future.

That is until today; I get a package in the mail, open it up to find a note from the shop owner apologizing again along with a t-shirt, magazine, some stickers and a beer koozie. Considering the shop's putting on one of the biggest comps in the world this week it's pretty amazing that they took the time to do all that for one customer. Customer for life now.


----------



## willowmoon

Micara said:


> I am officially the mother of a teenager. I don't know if I should be happy or scared.



I'm guessing it's gonna be an amalgamation of both. Good luck!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I haven't enjoyed patty-cake THIS MUCH since I was a child.


----------



## Mathias

I had an absolute BLAST in New York!


----------



## Surlysomething

Wild Zero said:


> Last week I ordered a pair of sneakers and a t-shirt from a skateshop's website at a heavy (nearly $80) discount. Unfortunately in the black Friday madness they couldn't find my items and promptly refunded my order, same day they noticed the problem the cash was back in my bank account. Even sent a personal email apologizing for the inconvenience. It was a disappointment but the great service was enough that I'd consider their shop in the future.
> 
> That is until today; I get a package in the mail, open it up to find a note from the shop owner apologizing again along with a t-shirt, magazine, some stickers and a beer koozie. Considering the shop's putting on one of the biggest comps in the world this week it's pretty amazing that they took the time to do all that for one customer. Customer for life now.



That's really cool. 

Customer service at it's finest!


----------



## Lovelyone

My best friend bought me some new Christmas cookie cutters for a Christmas gift and they will be here soon. :wubu:


----------



## kentwildt

1. I have no debts at all.
2. I have finished 90% of my Chrsitmas shopping.
3. My family is in relatively good health.
4. At work I have a Christmas bonus coming.


----------



## doubleayyjayy

my day went great=] got all my gifts for everyone so im finally done christmas shopping haha


----------



## willowmoon

I spent more time talking to her on the phone last night, going into the wee hours of the morning -- the hardest part is having to hang up the phone. But .... there's always tonight to look forward to! :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

willowmoon said:


> I spent more time talking to her on the phone last night, going into the wee hours of the morning -- the hardest part is having to hang up the phone. But .... there's always tonight to look forward to! :wubu:





awww... that's sweet! I am happy you two found each other! :happy:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

willowmoon said:


> I spent more time talking to her on the phone last night, going into the wee hours of the morning -- the hardest part is having to hang up the phone. But .... there's always tonight to look forward to! :wubu:



This totally echoes what my 'happy' post would say today. I don't think I could ever display enough gratefulness for Dims. :wubu:


----------



## Linda

willowmoon said:


> I spent more time talking to her on the phone last night, going into the wee hours of the morning -- the hardest part is having to hang up the phone. But .... there's always tonight to look forward to! :wubu:





Luv2BNaughty said:


> This totally echoes what my 'happy' post would say today. I don't think I could ever display enough gratefulness for Dims. :wubu:



This makes me happy. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

I found out someone here has the same rare condition I do. I don't feel so isolated now.


----------



## rellis10

I finally finished writing my first short story for dims! I stayed up writing tonight untill 2:30am so I'm too tired to trust what I've written enough to post. Expect it to be posted tomorrow once I've had a chance to proof-read it when I'm fully awake.


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> I finally finished writing my first short story for dims! I stayed up writing tonight untill 2:30am so I'm too tired to trust what I've written enough to post. Expect it to be posted tomorrow once I've had a chance to proof-read it when I'm fully awake.



oooh sooo excited about that 

drs visit is over for another time and I did my youtube dimms video in one take thats right not over and over 20 or 30 times one take just converting it now


----------



## Thrifty McGriff

I'm alive and so are you.


----------



## Mathias

I'm in such a confident mood today. My trip to New York this past weekend was the first time I'd ever been to a big city on my own. If I can handle that I can handle anything.


----------



## rellis10

It's finally posted! My first ever story on Dims. Now I'm going to lay back and think of what to write next 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80362


----------



## AuntHen

rellis10 said:


> It's finally posted! My first ever story on Dims. Now I'm going to lay back and think of what to write next
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80362




Congrats rellis, can't wait to read it :happy:

I am sooo happy about the cold weather we are having here in FL. It finally feels like the holidays with it! Brrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## littlefairywren

I am running on three hours sleep, and just got back from art class after drinks and nibblies. Feeling a wee bit tipsy after a half glass of champagne (yeah, I am a cheap drunk lol). I am so stupidly happy right now, and the real reason is two hours away :happy:

Having a good day!


----------



## spiritangel

its the silly season, my life seems to be doing a 360 degree turn around from where it was

there will be parcels upon parcels of fun stuff arriving to play with and wear

and because I am suddenly excited about the possibilites the new year will bring


----------



## 1love_emily

Today I got this wonderful e-mail from a bigwhig trombone instructor at the big university nearby. He told me what a wonderful player and fantastic student I was. He was very complimentary. And he really wants me to go to school and study under him. It's cool to be _wanted_!


----------



## willowmoon

1love_emily said:


> Today I got this wonderful e-mail from a bigwhig trombone instructor at the big university nearby. He told me what a wonderful player and fantastic student I was. He was very complimentary. And he really wants me to go to school and study under him. It's cool to be _wanted_!



That IS pretty cool! And props to you for being able to play trombone well -- if it's slide trombone, I would imagine it's pretty difficult -- guess that's why I stuck to woodwinds & percussion in general, lol.


----------



## Linda

My mom is coming! My mom is coming! Not until january, but it's for my birthday and I've really needed her lately. Ohhhh I can't wait!!


----------



## 1love_emily

willowmoon said:


> That IS pretty cool! And props to you for being able to play trombone well -- if it's slide trombone, I would imagine it's pretty difficult -- guess that's why I stuck to woodwinds & percussion in general, lol.



Of course it's slide trombone  That's the only way to play it. A valve trombone is a lame(r) baritone  Haha, but thanks! I love trombone so much. All I want to do is play it.


----------



## BoomSnap

Inception came out on publicly available media formats!! Srsly, I've been waiting to see this movie foreverrrrrr.


plus....cough.....Leo.......

<3


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I GOT A CHRISTMAS CARRRRD! 

:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

Totally made this sick chick the happiest she's been all season!


----------



## mimosa

*I am very proud of the fact that I am taking care of myself by eating right. I was recently diagnosed with diabetes, I had to learn what my new comfort foods are. Now my sugar levels are much better. A healthier life for me and my wonderful son. :wubu:*


----------



## spiritangel

mimosa said:


> *I am very proud of the fact that I am taking care of myself by eating right. I was recently diagnosed with diabetes, I had to learn what my new comfort foods are. Now my sugar levels are much better. A healthier life for me and my wonderful son. :wubu:*



Hugs Mimosa sooo glad your making the adjustment so easily 


I am happy because in the space of a little over a week it feels like my whole world has rappidly been changing in fact my head is spinning I am still on a high from winning the money let alone other stuff life is suddenly filled with amazing possibilities again and I am excited ooh and cant wait to get all my ebay goodies clothes and craft stuff to start experimenting and playing with new tools and techniques that always gets me excited


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that I have made amends with my mom and one of my sisters. Being on the outs with close family members sucks...so this made my night last night.


----------



## Tanuki

After a couple of stressful days I had a couple of really nice days ^^


----------



## littlefairywren

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> After a couple of stressful days I had a couple of really nice days ^^



This ^ makes me happy :happy:


----------



## lucidbliss

Im happy today because i have the most wonderful man in the world, he got me a beautiful diamond ring for Christmas, I cant stop looking at it. 

View attachment IMG_5027.JPG


----------



## spiritangel

lucidbliss said:


> Im happy today because i have the most wonderful man in the world, he got me a beautiful diamond ring for Christmas, I cant stop looking at it.



is it the diamond ring as in do we need to congratulate you or just a diamond ring


whatever it is its a beautiful ring


----------



## Surlysomething

lucidbliss said:


> Im happy today because i have the most wonderful man in the world, he got me a beautiful diamond ring for Christmas, I cant stop looking at it.




Gorgeous ring! What a good guy.


----------



## CastingPearls

lucidbliss said:


> Im happy today because i have the most wonderful man in the world, he got me a beautiful diamond ring for Christmas, I cant stop looking at it.


Wear it in good health, sweetie. It's gorgeous.


----------



## littlefairywren

lucidbliss said:


> Im happy today because i have the most wonderful man in the world, he got me a beautiful diamond ring for Christmas, I cant stop looking at it.



It is lovely, lucid (BoomSnap, you have excellent taste)! Whatever the reason for the ring, you are both very lucky to have each other :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

I am happy because it's Friday and hubby is off call at the hospital. That means we FINALLY get to go see Harry Potter. (he's been on call a lot and we only just got someone to watch the boys)


----------



## BoomSnap

littlefairywren said:


> It is lovely, lucid (BoomSnap, you have excellent taste)! Whatever the reason for the ring, you are both very lucky to have each other :happy:




Haha, thanks. I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## rellis10

After all the drama a couple of days ago, things are feeling normal and good again.


----------



## spiritangel

I caved and bought myself an I rock for christmas for you non crafty people or people who dont know what it is it is a cute little tool that affixes hot fix or iron on rhinestones to almost any surface  am looking at the rhinestones as we speak so I am gonna be in a very crafty christmas I think


----------



## Scorsese86

Denzel Washington and *Anne Hathaway* are in Norway, right now! Anne is charming everyone in Oslo, according to the press. Oh, it's so nice that big movie stars show up in my little, cold country. Yes, we Norwegians are easily star struck.


----------



## CPProp

That I've managed to finish buying all me christmas pressies - just need to wrap them up now - oh why do I have two left feet for hands when it comes to wrapping lol.


----------



## Lovelyone

Had a blast making christmas cookies with my nieces today. The light and excitement in their eyes was totally worth the blue, green, red and yellow food coloring stains on my shirt.


----------



## spiritangel

long meandering sunday afternoon conversations that make me smile and blush

and ebay bargains  watch out everyone I am gonna be blining up a storm in the new year


----------



## willowmoon

My internet connection totally sucks right now, we have a blizzard going on outside, car is blocked in because they haven't started plowing yet .... so why am I happy? Well because I'm spending this AM talking to a certain girl from Dims who makes me feel soooooo....... :wubu:

Damn, life is good.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

willowmoon said:


> My internet connection totally sucks right now, we have a blizzard going on outside, car is blocked in because they haven't started plowing yet .... so why am I happy? Well because I'm spending this AM talking to a certain girl from Dims who makes me feel soooooo....... :wubu:
> 
> Damn, life is good.



Awwwww :blush: My cold has now turned into a chest cold and my cough is awful but everything in the world around me could be falling apart at this very moment, and I'd still be here with a smile on my face. :wubu:


----------



## rellis10

*Looks at the two previous posts* Seeing the joy and love Dims has brought to people, yet again :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Happy that Blizzard "Aiden" will be ending this afternoon. I can't wait!


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy that I have a friend who makes me giggle like a teenager


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy, because while talking to a friend today, she told me that I really cheered up a certain male the other day (who in fact cheered ME up via a facebook conversation.) and that he told her to thank me for him.

..Knowing that I helped cheer him up, it makes me soooo happy! 

:wubu:_ Gleeeeeeeeeee _! :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze

I had a very productive and surprisingly good Monday today.

-Great day at work despite getting up before 5 to plan for some things I had to do.

- Finally got my magnetic mattress pad and magnetic pillow cases. I already sleep on all memory foam. Hopefully my psuedo combo of both to simulate magnetic memory foam does me awesome at a fraction of the price. 

- Had a good workout session about an hour ago.

- Awesome dream last night with some lucid moments which I will report soon lol


----------



## Aust99

Got some good news about a job next year.... exciting!!!


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> Got some good news about a job next year.... exciting!!!



congrats that must be a huge relief


----------



## Aust99

Soooooooooooooooo much so.  Thanks


----------



## Tanuki

Just got 2 biiiig parcels from torrid ^____^ yay! too poorly to get out of bed to open them but yay!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

That my dad brought me over something to eat, so I wouldn't have to get out in the weather with this cold. Though, I could've done without the, "You look like death warmed over" comment...=/ lol


----------



## Mishty

when I become jobless and webless, I'm gonna do something grand.
I've decided I might just travel somewhere, and do something stupid.

The thought of doing something stupid and immature has me happy. :happy:

and sugar cookies with colored sugar sprinkles.


----------



## largenlovely

Stephen Lynch....he makes me laugh til i almost cry


----------



## spiritangel

A parcel of craft goodies I am about to go off and try my batik ink pad and see if I can get it to work with a heat gun instead of an iron sooo exciting


----------



## CastingPearls

Hips and Curves 60% off sale. YAY LINGERIE!!!!!!


----------



## Bigtigmom

largenlovely said:


> Stephen Lynch....he makes me laugh til i almost cry



I love him too!! He is soo freakin funny!!


----------



## Aust99

Job secure for another year and two more working days left... Lookout summer holidays... Times like these I love being a teacher.. lol


----------



## CAMellie

largenlovely said:


> Stephen Lynch....he makes me laugh til i almost cry





Bigtigmom said:


> I love him too!! He is soo freakin funny!!



I have been of fan of his for years. He is absolutely hysterical! It doesn't hurt that he's a cutie-pie, too.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

im happy that i am finally moving to a slightly bigger place with more room so i can have more stuff that i want.and my neighbor is a beautiful BBW that i want,i must plan my move.>_> i talked to her,she seems nice and cool beautiful body as well,she has a daughter but now i have to plan my move.>_>


----------



## Micara

My boyfriend loved what I got him for Christmas so much that he was speechless and shaking! 

FYI, it was a personal drawing by Ralph Bakshi from his private collection, autograped to Eric from Ralph.


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> My boyfriend loved what I got him for Christmas so much that he was speechless and shaking!
> 
> FYI, it was a personal drawing by Ralph Bakshi from his private collection, autograped to Eric from Ralph.



Wow I can see why, Just awesome what a wonderful gf you are how lucky is Eric

and What you let him open it before christmas?? Madness


----------



## largenlovely

i sat here and laughed all day watching his stuff yesterday lol....i'm trying not to get pulled in again today cuz i have things i should do...but the divorce lullabye and special ed...holy crap, i can't get enough of those two lol



Bigtigmom said:


> I love him too!! He is soo freakin funny!!





CAMellie said:


> I have been of fan of his for years. He is absolutely hysterical! It doesn't hurt that he's a cutie-pie, too.


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> My boyfriend loved what I got him for Christmas so much that he was speechless and shaking!
> 
> FYI, it was a personal drawing by Ralph Bakshi from his private collection, autograped to Eric from Ralph.


WOW!!! I BET he's excited!!! Great idea. I know Eric and I talked about Ralph a lot and I was trying to get something for him but it didn't work out. So glad you did!!


----------



## CastingPearls

I bought a bottle of Carol's Daughter Almond Cookie Dry Oil Body Spray and I smell like biscotti!!!!!


----------



## CPProp

That after 4 and a half years following the treatment for 3rd stage hodgkin's lymphoma, It was confirmed today that Im completely clear and no more 6 month or annual check ups


----------



## CastingPearls

CPProp said:


> That after 4 and a half years following the treatment for 3rd stage hodgkin's lymphoma, It was confirmed today that Im completely clear and no more 6 month or annual check ups


Wonderful!!!!!! Continued good health in the future!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

CPProp said:


> That after 4 and a half years following the treatment for 3rd stage hodgkin's lymphoma, It was confirmed today that Im completely clear and no more 6 month or annual check ups


 

This is so amazing! Best thing i've heard all day.

Congrats!


----------



## CPProp

CastingPearls said:


> Wonderful!!!!!! Continued good health in the future!!!





Surlysomething said:


> This is so amazing! Best thing i've heard all day.
> 
> Congrats!



An unexpected but welcome response - Thank you both very much


----------



## nettie

CPProp said:


> That after 4 and a half years following the treatment for 3rd stage hodgkin's lymphoma, It was confirmed today that Im completely clear and no more 6 month or annual check ups



Absolutely wonderful news!!!


----------



## Paw Paw

Happy about my twin grandsons. They were born last month, but then, I only get to a "puter" once in a while.

But I am still happy!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## goatboy

LFW is back! YAY!!!


----------



## willowmoon

Happy that I can SOMEWHAT connect to the internet this morning -- and of course, chatting it up with a special someone .... :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Paw Paw said:


> Happy about my twin grandsons. They were born last month, but then, I only get to a "puter" once in a while.
> 
> But I am still happy!
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.


 

Congrats, Grandpa! Double the fun.


----------



## Linda

It's funny how I changed my thinking and now everything is falling into place. Last week was horrible and I was angry and bitter and wishing bad things to happen to my son's dad. Well I took a few days. Decided I don't want to be that person. I will not let someone else change me into someone I don't like very much. I WILL always do the right thing. I WILL always hold fast to my values. I WILL always be generous and giving of myself. Because those things are important to me and make me feel good. So that's what I did...and you know what?

This week has been absolutely amazing.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's payday! I am so relieved! We were down to our last $100 and i was stressing out about that!


----------



## littlefairywren

One that turned into two, and about eight or nine marks. Being lazy, eating, laughing and soft quiet moments :happy:


----------



## Blackjack

Although I couldn't find my camera battery charger (the search continues!), I did do a bit of resizing and put up a couple pictures on etsy to sell. Pretty exciting, really.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The present my friend sent me came today! 

ZOMGZOMG I WANNA KNOW WHAT IT IS! 

:happy: I'm just so glad it came. Even if I DO have to wait until Chrismas to open it.


----------



## Surlysomething

5 working days to go then I have 10 days off in a row.

Holy crap am I ever thankful for this. :bow:


----------



## KingColt

I´m glad my Lasik surgery went well, I can see everything very clearly now, better than with wearing glasses before definitely


----------



## Rowan

never thought i'd say it....but im kind of happy im picky about men....being cautious and such has saved my heart over and over


----------



## snuggletiger

I am happy because I am healthy, have my nice house, a good job, a great family, wonderful friends, and its raining outside and I have a cup of coffee with french vanilla flavored creamer to enjoy it. Its not baileys and whipped cream but thats in 4 hours.


----------



## spiritangel

My nieces gave me a suprise visit for about half an hour today and I got like 4 big hugs and some kisses off Miss 7 Miss 14 is to old for that lol

and lots of yummy food in my house always fun


----------



## HottiMegan

It's Friday! It's Friday! This has been one of the LONGEST weeks in a long time for me! I finally got the ornaments up on the tree and we're going to put lights up on the porch tomorrow. We're going all Griswold on the porch. I even managed to finish 10 Christmas ornaments for Max to give to various teachers and bus drivers that he likes. I'm just glad the week is over. And for the next two weeks i can sleep in until Alex wakes up!


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

1. I'm not homeless on the street in this terrible weather.

2. A friend is coming by to visit me tomorrow for vegging in front of the tv and chowing:eat1: down on Burger King & one of those slammin' layer cakes from Walmart's bakery dept. Whoo-hoo!

3. A very special someone is visiting me from the 20th-23rd. Squeeeeeeee! Doing the happy dance. I'm gonna get some booty, I'm gonna get some booty.:bow: ROFLMBAO!!

Katerina


----------



## Mathias

My best friend sent me a message last night about him becoming an uncle. His sister had a boy the day before last.


----------



## luscious_lulu

CPProp said:


> That after 4 and a half years following the treatment for 3rd stage hodgkin's lymphoma, It was confirmed today that Im completely clear and no more 6 month or annual check ups



great news


----------



## CPProp

nettie said:


> Absolutely wonderful news!!!





luscious_lulu said:


> great news



Thank you ladies......I just need to make sure I put the extra time to good use


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm happy because my hubby and I got My Touch 4G's for xmas for each other tonight. I have no idea how to use it yet but I'm pretty tech savy  I'm excited!!


----------



## JonesT

I'm happy to see that everyone had a good day


----------



## stephbreezy

Im happy it is payday!! But not so happy with the amount!! Or that my bestie is gonna be away for 10 days : (


----------



## JonesT

stephbreezy said:


> Im happy it is payday!! But not so happy with the amount!! Or that my bestie is gonna be away for 10 days : (



Congrats on the payday! Sorry about ur bestie


----------



## littlefairywren

My short, to his tall :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

The wiggles singing here come the reindeer and go santa go and one Mr Josh Groban at carols in the domain swoon and very mood enhancing (much needed I might add)


----------



## Linda

I am definately not as sore as I thought I would be. Woohoo!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I am happy that Linda is ok!! Saw that pic..wow girl!! I am also happy that even though I slept longer than I wanted to this morning, I still got to hear his voice :wubu:


----------



## Linda

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I am happy that Linda is ok!! Saw that pic..wow girl!! I am also happy that even though I slept longer than I wanted to this morning, I still got to hear his voice :wubu:



Thanks.  Yes I was a lucky girl.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I got my vacuum cleaner working.


----------



## Linda

luscious_lulu said:


> I got my vacuum cleaner working.



OMG that stinks when those break. Something i take for granted for sure. Glad it's back to sucking for ya.


----------



## Scorsese86

This is my last night in Volda this year. I am gonna miss the college. BUT, and there's a big but involved...

On Monday I am going to meet my grandpa again
And I am going to work with my brother!
And on Tuesday, I am going to spend the entire day with my grandpa and my darling Goddaughter/cousin Susanne.

Oh... and it's soon Christmas! All my favorite people gathered... and a bonus this year: my father isn't gonna be there! This is gonna be the best Christmas ever.


----------



## willowmoon

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I am also happy that even though I slept longer than I wanted to this morning, I still got to hear his voice :wubu:



Awwwwwwww ...... :wubu: 

Who IS this mystery man of which you speak? lol

Damn, girl ... you always make me happy, each and every day! :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

Long voice chats 

a muppet christmas carol

and the whole christmas thing (including suprise visits from my nieces )


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

willowmoon said:


> Awwwwwwww ...... :wubu:
> *
> Who IS this mystery man of which you speak? lol*
> 
> Damn, girl ... you always make me happy, each and every day! :wubu:



Hmmm...I wonder   Definitely the best thing that's ever happened to me! :wubu:


----------



## The Fez

Guys

just one post about something else


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

The Fez said:


> Guys
> 
> just one post about something else



Sorry...can't help it! :blush:


----------



## spiritangel

The Fez said:


> Guys
> 
> just one post about something else



The Fez makes me happy because he fills my laughter quota almost everyday

is that better Fez???


----------



## Heyyou

Happy about soda.


----------



## The Fez

It's funnier if you imagine I'm doing the face in my avatar while I post


----------



## Tau

I quit my job and will be working freelance from next year - going back to school to do my honors and masters and moving to a brand new city. I'm terrified and excited and incandescent with glee. I cannot wait for this new chapter to begin


----------



## littlefairywren

It's close to the middle of summer, and it is a freaky 18C outside! The wind is howling (dislike), I'm cold and I'm wearing fluffy socks. Now if it would just snow, my happiness would be almost complete :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ah, Tau! Here's lifting a glass in honor of you and having to guts to do what you need to do for you. Cheers darling and so many well wishes to you an this next chapter in your life!


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that I have the most amazing man in my life to support me emotionally during all this crap that's been going on. I love you, Adrian!:wubu:
P.S. Almost wedding time! Tee-hee


----------



## Aust99

I'm on holidays, I got the official letter about my new job, it's raining/windy outside which is a change from the heatwave we've been having and I have finally got the time to do my Christmas shopping.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

1) I Managed to get my Dad a Christmas Present that wasn't the expected/usual Chocolate-Covered Cherries. [Yeah. I literally get him those. Every Effing Year. Because the guy does NOT tell hint or complain about needing anything. X_X;] 
(But this year, I got him "The Collectors Edition: Close Encounters of the Third Kind" and if I still have money left, later this week I think I'm going to go get him "13 Ghosts" -- The Original, not the shitty remake with Tony Shaloub [sp?] -- I almost bought him "The Blob" But it was a remake, not the original. =( Damn Remakes. Yuck! ) 


2) The Nutcracker Ballet is on TV, and though it's nothing compared to watching the actual thing live.. it's better than not seeing it at all! It's the one thing I truly look forward to, every holiday-season.


----------



## CAMellie

*whispers* we've decided to just go and have a civil service marriage next month and then have a wedding reception a few months later. don't tell anyone, k? thanks. tee-hee:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

4 days and then i'm off for 10.


SANTA!!! :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm so happy that having Facebook has finally paid off! I got a message from a girl i was friends with in two different states in my childhood. Our families were good friends and our dads worked together. They moved to the east coast when i was 17 and haven't heard from them since. I have thought a lot of them over the years. It's awesome. I'm really excited!


----------



## Mathias

I got a Christmas Card in the mail today!! :happy::bounce:


----------



## penguin

I have no idea why I'm in such a good mood today, but I'm not going to argue with it. I'm _chipper_ - to the point of whistling as I go about doing things! After a stressful and hormonal weekend, I'm going to run with this as long as it lasts


----------



## littlefairywren

Our house guest has left, and I can now breath a sigh of relief. My wee space is mine once again.


----------



## BCBeccabae

9 dayyyyyssss<3
also, getting Space Bags tomorrow
and I suppose Saturday :3


----------



## spiritangel

My mummy put more money in my bank account than I normally get for christmas and told me not to spend it all at once but woo hoo some new pretty things for sure


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that I got presents from Eric in the mail yesterday, and I am dying to open them!!! 

I'm happy that Eric was able to get a really affordable flight from Seattle to Orlando for our vacation in March! Now I am super-excited!

And I'm happy that I get to see Eric in 26 days!!! :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Mom bought me a Yoshi Pez dispenser! [well, it's like a knock-off of pez. BUT IT'S STILL EFFIN' YOSHI!] :wubu: I also got to talk to my crush today for over an hour on Facebook. :wubu: (I might get to talk to him more. <3 Here's hoping.)


----------



## cute&curly

4 more sleeps until I get some Christmas presents
5 more sleeps until I get to go visit my sweetie
Finished all my Christmas shopping...no more malls for this girl:happy:


----------



## CAMellie

Today is my sweetheart's birthday and I got him 4000 Wii points, some warm gloves, and baked him a chocolate fudge cake.:happy:


----------



## rg770Ibanez

I think I'm finally getting a new year's kiss this new year. Even if it is mutual I'm pumped as shit, it's been too long lol.


----------



## penguin

I got a gorgeous photo of my daughter with Santa. I can't get over how beautiful it is.

And yesterday I got some undies I bought on ebay, and they're SO CUTE. Brand new Torrid knickers. I feel so sexy in them! I then went and made a wishlist on Torrid for when I have a bit more money. Now that I know what size I fit into in their range, I'm soon going to have a big collection of cute and sexy knickers, instead of boring ones. We just don't get any good stuff in the shops here.


----------



## littlefairywren

penguin said:


> I got a gorgeous photo of my daughter with Santa. I can't get over how beautiful it is.
> 
> And yesterday I got some undies I bought on ebay, and they're SO CUTE. Brand new Torrid knickers. I feel so sexy in them! I then went and made a wishlist on Torrid for when I have a bit more money. Now that I know what size I fit into in their range, I'm soon going to have a big collection of cute and sexy knickers, instead of boring ones. *We just don't get any good stuff in the shops here.*



This is an understatement! Especially the knickers.


----------



## spiritangel

sadly my big hips make loads of the pretty knickers way to small for me
but I have found some nice bras and underwear in the shapely figures and naturally close ranges on ebay even a couple of nice pieces of lingerie to


I am happy cause I got to spread a little christmas cheer and in all my eek spending to much money feeling forgot that I had earnt enough on a couple of survey sites like $80 although $25 is still to get put into my account

that my small spending spree doesnt seem so bad and I am crossing off stuff on my craft wishlist all over the place

sadly not many nice or affordable clothes that I like on ebay atm


----------



## penguin

littlefairywren said:


> This is an understatement! Especially the knickers.



It's ridiculous. Our choices are white or black. Maybe brown. I used to work at Target from 1996-2000, and they had an amazing array of plus sized underwear. Sets, singles, all sexy stuff. Now? It's all your basics ONLY if you're bigger than 18, which just isn't right. I had so many sexy matching sets for under $60 (especially once you took off my staff discount), but then I gained more weight and they no longer fit. 

The shipping may be monstrous when I order from Torrid, but damn it, I want cute and sexy knickers! Bras are another issue, but I'll get sexy ones of them again one day, even if I have to learn to make them myself.


----------



## mimosa

Letting him go has been the best thing for me. Even through the heart break, I am trusting God. Now I understand why I had to do it. I am glad for that.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am completely done xmas shopping. Phew! I have been tempted to buy more for the kids but I'm trying to do a somewhat conservative xmas. I also did it without credit cards for the 3rd year in a row!


----------



## Duchess of York

I had a meeting with HR and my supervisor regarding her singling me out and being unfair (I have all kinds of emails, etc to back up the situation). The HR Manager listened to both sides, put my supervisor in her place and agreed that she IS being unfair and told her "this WILL stop NOW". The look on my sup's face was priceless! 

*breathing a deep sigh of relief*...SO glad I stood up to her blatant bullying!:happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

I have some truly lovely friends! A lot of them I have never met, but they are so dear to me :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Someone sent me a really lovely and unexpected PM.


----------



## mossystate

Had lunch with my sister and nephew who I have seen 3 times in over 3 years ( we live in the same city ). While I hope to have more contact, I will not chase. My nephew is a spider monkey.  He wouldn't let me hug or kiss him, so I had to grab him and use a lil force. I got him good when I was saying goodbye. He was strapped in the car...and I held his head in my hands and licked him...like maybe 8 times. He was ewwwwwwwing and laughing at the same time. It was nice seeing both of them. :wubu:

Also, my sister, while in the restaurant, asked if I would be offended if she gave me a bunch of moisturizers and hair stuff that she can no longer use. Ummmmm. No, not offended. lol I got a big bag of all kinds of body lotions and high-end hair products. She said she will go through all her stuff and get back to me. Sweet. I am not too proud...hell no.


----------



## spiritangel

Mega ebay bargains on stuff I want/need to play with mainly for creating wings for my bearbies

although it all adds up I mean who can resist a 99c bargain


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Found out I have more christmas cards to open when I go back to my dads house! ^.^! Caaan't Wait!


----------



## Tanuki

I have the best big sister in the world... She made me very happy today!


----------



## Meddlecase

The headache subsided. Good stuff.


----------



## willowmoon

Oddly enough, my internet connection isn't crapping out on me tonight like it has been the past couple of weeks ... which was directly attributed to my lack of posting much on Dims. So I'm definitely very happy about that!


----------



## spiritangel

MY Irock is here woot need to charge up my batteries better but just awesome be prepared to see me bling like well erm everything lol

I made a family favourite (as in a recipe I got from mum) potato salad and some coleslaw for chrissy day

and even if I havent been invited to my sisters I am creating a feast of my own


----------



## Amaranthine

I can finally talk to Rick again. It made my day :happy:


----------



## Meddlecase

Maybe now I'll be able to get an actual audience for my blawrg I mean blog.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hamish :kiss2:


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Hamish :kiss2:



LFW & Hamish - that makes me happy. - can't rep other wise I would


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> Hamish :kiss2:


This made me happy too.


----------



## mimosa

*I gave myself a few things for Christmas and it arrived today! I love Bath and Body Works. :wubu: My new favorite scent is Dark Kiss. :smitten:*


----------



## KingColt

I´m happy about having found the great artist Nujabes whos work really enriched my past few days. And I´m happy I´ll have a day off work on December 26, so I can go and visit my mom for christmas. 

If you feel like listening to Nujabes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUwRGPxCG_Y


----------



## spiritangel

A parcel from a friend in the nic of time cause it has a chrissy pressie in it and a va voom sexy red dress for me in it


----------



## willowmoon

Happy that I am "essentially" done with Christmas shopping aside from a couple of final purchases. *whew*


----------



## HeavyDuty24

happy that after all the change of address mishaps,looks like my package will be here today or early next week. yay!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

That I am currently wearing this face --> , for reasons I will not divulge.


----------



## 1300 Class

Playing with my iPod touch, I like it sooo much!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

that my mom got me a gift,and i don't know what it is yet.:happy:


----------



## MamaLisa

Had a great italian feast and bbq at my dads today.. and now.. im lucky enough to be within arms length of Mizz Puss.. meow.. yummo!

thats what im happy about!

jealous much? hehehehe


----------



## spiritangel

MamaLisa said:


> Had a great italian feast and bbq at my dads today.. and now.. im lucky enough to be within arms length of Mizz Puss.. meow.. yummo!
> 
> thats what im happy about!
> 
> jealous much? hehehehe



absofuckinglutely!!!!!!!

but at least I got to talk to her today 

Have fun and make her laugh she needs it 


I got to spend some quality time with my nieces especially miss 7 tiana thrashed me at loads of games 

hugs ooooh and I got a huge box of mixed ferrero roche chocolates


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Happy my brother was happy with my presents, and my dad was especially happy, which I worried about because I didn't get him his normal gift of chocolate-cherries, actually... now that I think about it, everyone really loved their gifts! That's what makes me happiest of all. 


[..Kay, so I'm also happy I got SMASH BROTHERS MOTHER EFFIN BRAWL, and my friend sent me "Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door" which I've been looking for FOREVER :wubu: OH OH OH, and my Brother picked out an AMAZING Purse that is SO me! It's Leopard print, with a black sash that ties into a bow on one side. He also got me a gold skull keychain with silver 'bling' on it. Hehehehe, he knows me so well! ]


----------



## Saoirse

I'm happy that he really loves the gift I made for him. He said that I made his Christmas very special. And his dogs enjoyed the treats I made for them. 

I'm happy that one of my brothers was able to visit for the holidays. Growing up I was just the bratty little sister who tattled on him and his friends, but now that we're older and living several states apart, our relationship is better than ever and I know I can talk with him about anything.

Im happy that his friends are now close friends of mine and I know they're always looking out for me. Its nice to be around them when I'm missing my bro.

I'm happy that we'll get to see our other brother in a few days. Its been many years since the 3 of us were together.


----------



## mimosa

*My lovely sister gave me a Christmas present. I promised her I would not open until today. I felt happy and excited to open it this morning. She gave me a very chic and stylish sweater. She has always had good taste. She is the best! :bow: Love you, Rose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CPProp

That after two years of effort on my part, my eldest son finally acknowledged my existence - patience can be a vertue


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> [..Kay, so I'm also happy I got SMASH BROTHERS MOTHER EFFIN BRAWL, and my friend sent me "Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door" which I've been looking for FOREVER :wubu: OH OH OH, and my Brother picked out an AMAZING Purse that is SO me! It's Leopard print, with a black sash that ties into a bow on one side. He also got me a gold skull keychain with silver 'bling' on it. Hehehehe, he knows me so well! ]



Awesome games!! Now if only I was somewhat decent at Brawl .... oh well !!!


----------



## rellis10

Despite it still being the festive season, I've been having a pretty productive day....by my standards anyway


----------



## fluffyandcute

I am happy I can take my tree down today


----------



## Lovelyone

on Christmas Eve day--

A rather large envelope arrived from the UK with a Calendar in it. My friend Jan sent it to me with a wonderful Christmas message written on the first pages. 

A friend helped me out by lending me some money a year ago. I sent her a money order for repayment of the good deed but itwent missing in the mail Since last February.. For the last ten months I have been waiting for it to arrive, swearing to my friend that I sent it, sent in a form to have a new one sent to me, argued on the phone with customer service. Two days before Christmas I finally got in touch with a sane woman from the money order place--who talked me out of cancelling it until after the new year cos, "afterall it is the christmas season and what if it arrives and they cannot cash it". Well, after a ten month journey (with appropriate postage, btw) through our wonderful mail system--it finally arrived on Christmas eve day. I am VERY happy that I did not cancel it.


I can breathe through my nose again.


----------



## penguin

fluffyandcute said:


> I am happy I can take my tree down today



I normally leave mine up until January 6th, but I think I might take it down early.


----------



## spiritangel

I am having lunch with my MUmmy tommorrow

I havent seen her in over a year and I am sooo excited cause I miss her


----------



## mimosa

My son is back home from his trip with dad. I am so glad he's back.:wubu:


----------



## toni

Being snowed in and 50% off christmas candy...a fabulous combo


----------



## HottiMegan

I managed to get 3 loads of dishes done. only one pan left from Christmas weekend cooking. I'm proud of myself


----------



## Jon Blaze

- Out of nowhere, my biological father added my mom on facebook. I just added him. So all sorts of crazy emotions right now. Still kinda unsure about changing my last name (Because I'm not named after him), but I'm at least happy I can catch up. I haven't seen him in... lets just say awhile. 

Some of the things we have in common are just freaky to notice. Similar taste in music, hobbies, and we both graduated college in 2008. *Cries* DADDDDDDDDDD  Errr.. I mean... PAPA!!!! 

*HOWLS*





Wepa!


----------



## graphicsgal

My boss called in sick....and I have tomorrow off! Two days without the tyrant. I might have to party.


----------



## stephbreezy

Tad is coming home in 3 hours! Its been a looonnnggg 11 days without him!


----------



## CPProp

That the big silver bird will be landing at LHR in 10 hours with a special package on board for me


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> That the big silver bird will be landing at LHR in 10 hours with a special package on board for me



I want photos of you and your package lol. You know what I mean


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> I want photos of you and your package lol. You know what I mean



Together or seperate ? - together could be X rated ROBL


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Together or seperate ? - together could be X rated ROBL



Just the NICE ones thank you lol. Btw, did you know the package is on the plane right now


----------



## CPProp

Yes - turn was right not having a pilots licence LOL.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I am happy to have such a fantastic person in my life. That makes me smile every time I think about him or hear his voice. That makes me miss him like crazy. That makes me feel the way I feel, each and every day. :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I left my cell phone home!

Blessed quietness!
Holy quietness!


----------



## spiritangel

That I have made some amazing and extremely loyal friends here on dimms it touches my heart that they are willing to stand up for me when I cant start world war 3 in my family it is always a wonderful thing to know you have amazing friends


----------



## mz_puss

spiritangel said:


> That I have made some amazing and extremely loyal friends here on dimms it touches my heart that they are willing to stand up for me when I cant start world war 3 in my family it is always a wonderful thing to know you have amazing friends



<3 love you dearest


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Apparently someone doesn't like being in Raivenne's doghouse.


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> That I have made some amazing and extremely loyal friends here on dimms it touches my heart that they are willing to stand up for me when I cant start world war 3 in my family it is always a wonderful thing to know you have amazing friends


I am savagely loyal to my friends. He's lucky I live on another continent.


----------



## Saoirse

Im missed. by more than one person.

its nice to know that people are thinking about you, after you spend so much time and energy making others feel better.


----------



## Mathias

spiritangel said:


> That I have made some amazing and extremely loyal friends here on dimms it touches my heart that they are willing to stand up for me when I cant start world war 3 in my family it is always a wonderful thing to know you have amazing friends



You're awesome!!


----------



## spiritangel

I just heard from the Ebay seller I got my Irock from and she is sending a replacement and she spoke to the company who will send her one totally makes my day that I dont have to fork out the $$ for another one and that I can finish blining the shirt I was working on

PS Lainey I know but I love his daughters to death so erm leaving them without a dad isnt an option


----------



## CPProp

Happy the package is safe at home and now snoring gently


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Happy the package is safe at home and now snoring gently



Woot!! This makes me sooooo happy. Have a wonderful time :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Tonight I am going to get myself a kiss on NYE, and I can't stop smiling :happy:


----------



## Blackjack

Baking.

As it turns out, I really enjoy it. I'm right now making a couple batches of cookies to bring to the NYE party.


----------



## CastingPearls

My stuffing turned out a little too liquid-y so I popped them into a silicon muffin pan shaped like mini-pumpkins and threw them in the oven a bit and they came out delicious AND adorable!


----------



## Duchess of York

That I had a FANTASTIC 40th birthday today! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Duchess of York said:


> That I had a FANTASTIC 40th birthday today! :happy:


Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Duchess of York

Thank you, CP!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Duchess of York said:


> That I had a FANTASTIC 40th birthday today! :happy:



Happy Birthday, Duchess


----------



## Linda

Duchess of York said:


> That I had a FANTASTIC 40th birthday today! :happy:



Happy birthday!!


I replaced my crashed up van today. My new car is hot, hot , hot.


----------



## CleverBomb

Duchess of York said:


> That I had a FANTASTIC 40th birthday today! :happy:


Happy B'day!

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb

Linda said:


> Happy birthday!!
> 
> 
> I replaced my crashed up van today. My new car is hot, hot , hot.


Enjoy the new ride!

New cars are always fun. 

-Rusty


----------



## TimeTraveller

Eternal vigiliance is the price of computer security. That's a day of my life I'll never get back. I spent yesterday disinfecting my computer, weeding the registry etc. after it was hacked. The adware, malware, spyware, virus etc. scans I repeated overnight tell me I have a clean machine! Woohoo! Otherwise I'd send out my computer to be professionally cleaned and pressed. I'll repeat the scans the next few nights to be sure, but I finally seem to be in the clear! Happy, happy happy! 

My wife or I must have stumbled on some booby-trapped web sites. Classical music is a pretty prosaic subject, but it spans the centuries and the globe. In my relentless quest for historic (and public domain, yippee!) literature I've probably visited web sites in 50 countries at one time or other, most recently India. Heavens knows what might have stuck to my shoe without my knowledge. 

As a chemical engineer I'm no computer expert. Nonetheless I've had to become fairly knowledgeable because my specialty is process automation. Some of our customers are pretty sloppy with their computer security on the plant floors. That gives me plenty of practise ferreting out flaws, so I am well beyond the "know enough to be dangerous" stage even if not a true expert. I also have several friends and coworkers who ARE computer experts. My boss even has me doing company database work with SQL Server and Visual Basic "because you can." In a way it's like any other field of engineering. What is the specific task or problem? What must I learn to accomplish or solve it? How can I best apply the plan of action? I try to learn something new every day. Not only is it job security, but it almost makes my job fun. 

I guess that's what I'm really happy about today. 35 years ago when I was trying to figure out what to do with my life, incidents like this remind me that I managed to choose exactly the right career, professionally and personally.


----------



## Duchess of York

Thanks to those who wished me a Happy Birthday!!:happy:


----------



## Lovelyone

I finally said what needed to be said...and I am okay with it.


----------



## Proner

New Year's Eve party is over, it was bunch of fun we met some very nice Chilean people. 
Now time to sleep! Happy New Year to every amazing Dimmers :happy:


----------



## Twilley

It's my birthday


----------



## Famouslastwords

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FELLOW RAPTOR. SHHHHH Don't tell Frankman you're a raptor, he's hunting us.


----------



## mz_puss

Twilley said:


> It's my birthday



Happy birthday


----------



## penguin

The guy I'm seeing is on his way over right now


----------



## spiritangel

Happy Happy Birthday 

Duchess of York

and Twilley hope you had or are having awesome birthdays




for me the fact we have had a cool breeze in places is enough to make me giddy with joy after the crazy heat of today


----------



## Saoirse

I spent the night in good company, spend the morning in good (tired) company and things that normally would've made me feel low and shitty dont seem to be affecting me as much as I thought they would! GO ME!

Here's to a healthy, peaceful, love-filled 2011! :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Twilley said:


> It's my birthday


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Twilley!!!!


----------



## Anm4521

Happy that i'm not working


----------



## Rowan

I met one of the hottest guys I have ever laid eyes on last night at the club...he found me attractive as well...kissed me at the countdown, and made me quite happy until this morning. Him, I could totally fall for...but most definitely not expecting anything to come of it, but my god what an amazing New Years Eve


----------



## penguin

Rowan said:


> I met one of the hottest guys I have ever laid eyes on last night at the club...he found me attractive as well...kissed me at the countdown, and made me quite happy until this morning. Him, I could totally fall for...but most definitely not expecting anything to come of it, but my god what an amazing New Years Eve



Oh that's awesome!


----------



## Scorsese86

Back to Volda tomorrow. It's been nice being with my family, but it will be great coming back to my own apartment.

The three hour-plus bus tour, and the three bags however...


----------



## AuntHen

Scorsese86 said:


> Back to Volda tomorrow. It's been nice being with my family, but it will be great coming back to my own apartment.
> 
> The three hour-plus bus tour, and the three bags however...



I wish you a pleasant journey Ivan! 



I am happy because I am just counting my blessings today... rain, great food, candles, etc... :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I am way too excited that my sister's kid have to go back to school tomorrow!


----------



## Saoirse

My trip to Chicago got moved up a month... meaning Ill be there in less than 2 weeks! I NEED NEW CLOTHES AND A NEW HAIR DO!!!


----------



## Scorsese86

fat9276 said:


> I wish you a pleasant journey Ivan!



Thank you

Finally back in my apartment. A little cold, but the radiator is working fine. I've received some Christmas cards, two presents and now I am just enjoying a film and a drink. Just two more days, and I am back to college. To be honest, I am glad the holidays are over, and it's back to "normal".


----------



## spiritangel

My Personal Psychic listing on ebay sold for a really good amount so much so I gave a second chance offer to the 2nd highest bidder its still a steal compared to what they get but still made my day


----------



## Famouslastwords

spiritangel said:


> My Personal Psychic listing on ebay sold for a really good amount so much so I gave a second chance offer to the 2nd highest bidder its still a steal compared to what they get but still made my day



I just paid for an online tarot card reading why didn't you tell me you were pimping yourself out, I would have totally bid!


----------



## HottiMegan

My apartment is so clean after a weekend of scrubbing and scouring everything down. We freecycled so much stuff and threw out a lot of other non-reusable stuff. I am so happy about the apartment being purged. (as per one of my resolutions) I'm happy to not have to do more than maybe 10 minutes of work (unload dishwasher and load with about 5 dishes). So i'm going to treat myself to an at home mani/pedi today. I destroyed my nails this weekend. I had to trip quite a few down to the shortest they've been in ages. But they'll be long by next week. My nails grow so fast.


----------



## penguin

Life can finally get back to normal! The last month has had up to three teenagers staying here (one nephew, two godkids), my flatmate home on holidays, Christmas, New Years and all the fun of a ridiculously wet summer. My flatmate is back at work today, my nephew leaves today, the godkids left last week, and as much as I love them, I'm glad to have some silence back. Time to get things back on track!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Packers Wooooooon! 
[Though they'll be really lucky if they win the next one. /Shakes head.] 


I feel I am closer to being a true Wisconsinite. I just need a Beer! [Already got the brats]


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"Eyes on me" (Faye Wong - Final Fantasy:VIII) popped up on my iTunes. 

I have never been a gamer, but have gotten a kick watching my sons play. I spent far too many an afternoon watching the various story lines progress and especially loved listening to the soundtracks. I had forgotten how much game music I have downloaded over time thanks to my sons. FF always had the BEST standalone music. I've now spent the past couple of hours listening to various Final Fantasy tracks and watching corresponding YouTube videos. And yes, I am very happy for the time on Memory Lane.


----------



## Mathias

So, about three days ago, I go to turn my computer on and I can't log into my profile. I'd gotten some weird message every time I tried to do it.  Saturday afternoon my Mom says "Oh, by the way Matt, we still held on to my old laptop after we had it wiped clean. It runs like new. Wanna take that back to college while your old computer gets checked out?"

Me- "........YES!!"  

Also, I found my missing Ipod! :bounce:

I'm a happy happy man!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Mathias said:


> Also, I found my missing Ipod! :bounce:



*Woot!*

Despite getting neither of the outcomes I had hoped for today's play-off games, I am very happy that I got to hear his voice today. It's the smallest things, that mean so much! :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

Famouslastwords said:


> I just paid for an online tarot card reading why didn't you tell me you were pimping yourself out, I would have totally bid!



well I just need to finish a couple of readings and will be putting my my 3 question ones soon they are cheap as so you know

and BTW I did have it posted on my fb status numerous times 

or you can pm me and ask how much it went for for a whole year of me lol (as a psychic that is


I am starting to get back into somewhat better habbits now to get the sleeping patterns to comply

and you know everyday is like christmas here cause of all the new stuffs clothes and craft supplied now to get cleaning so I can play


----------



## Surlysomething

Mathias said:


> Also, I found my missing Ipod! :bounce:
> 
> I'm a happy happy man!


 

I had a feeling you would find it.


----------



## Lovelyone

an almost 2 hour conversation with P. has made me happy.


----------



## HottiMegan

Mathias said:


> So, about three days ago, I go to turn my computer on and I can't log into my profile. I'd gotten some weird message every time I tried to do it.  Saturday afternoon my Mom says "Oh, by the way Matt, we still held on to my old laptop after we had it wiped clean. It runs like new. Wanna take that back to college while your old computer gets checked out?"
> 
> Me- "........YES!!"
> 
> Also, I found my missing Ipod! :bounce:
> 
> I'm a happy happy man!



I'm so glad you found your ipod


----------



## CastingPearls

I downloaded Skype!!!


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> I downloaded Skype!!!



yes and we got to cam chat you hot sexy woman you  btw that is my happy about I am happy I got to chat to you and hear your voice and see your face just awesome

and I am happy that something turned up today at long last after I bought it early december


----------



## spiritangel

omg omg omg opportunitys just wow this year has had an amazing start it may not be a paid one but oh the things it could lead to (well money has as yet to be discussed) but woot happy dance ty lainey


----------



## HottiMegan

I must be doing something right by Alex. He is so sweet and considerate. He gave me a wipe this morning after a big sneeze attack. He throws his own garbage away and he even says thank you when i do something for him. He makes me happy. He's my little love bug.


----------



## 1love_emily

There are a lot of little things that are making me happy.

For one, it's been a double snowday, and it's been rumored that we may have an EPIC TRIPLE SNOWDAY here in Nebraska. Beautiful 

Another thing is that my friend is okay. He's been not so hot recently - bad headaches, dizzy spells, jaundice, and more personal problems. He's been thinking that he had lymphatic cancer. I didn't know until two days ago, when he told me that he wanted to be with me after his doctors appointment (Now, I know it sounds romantic, but this boy is gay - so my chances with him are shot!). Turns out it was just swollen lymph nodes. My best friend is now on antibiotics and will not die 

I'm happy that I have warm socks, cute shoes, and a trombone lesson tonight.


----------



## rellis10

After a couple of days of writing nothing the creative juices are flowing again. Thank god.


----------



## Surlysomething

Coffee.

:bow:


----------



## penguin

- that the flood peak wasn't as bad as they thought (though it's still bad)
- that we won at trivia again last night (third week in a row)
- that it's my birthday


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> Coffee.
> 
> :bow:


Yes, ma'am. Me too. Lordy.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Surlysomething said:


> Coffee.
> 
> :bow:



A-Freaking-Men!








penguin said:


> - that the flood peak wasn't as bad as they thought (though it's still bad)
> - that we won at trivia again last night (third week in a row)
> - *that it's my birthday*



Happy Birthday Penguin!


----------



## Heyyou

I have made possible inroads to love!


----------



## TwilightStarr

First I spent the day cleaning which always makes my inner 1950's housewife happy and then I got a phone call and I GOT A JOB!!!!!! it's only seasonal work and I am so nervous I could puke but I needed this!!


----------



## penguin

OneWickedAngel said:


> Happy Birthday Penguin!



Thank you!


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> - that the flood peak wasn't as bad as they thought (though it's still bad)
> - that we won at trivia again last night (third week in a row)
> - that it's my birthday


Happy Birthday Penguin!!!


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Happy Birthday Penguin!!!



thank you


----------



## CastingPearls

I get the sweetest PMs and emails from my friends.


----------



## spiritangel

Happy Happy Birthday Penguin stay safe


----------



## mz_puss

Happy birthday Penguin !!!!! Be careful out there !


----------



## Mozz

That I got to see my grandma today and she's doing great


----------



## Deven

I'm adopting a kitty tomorrow from the ASPCA.


----------



## spiritangel

I am having an article published in a real honest to goodness magazine my first one its not a paid article but its definately a foot in the door


----------



## Aust99

spiritangel said:


> I am having an article published in a real honest to goodness magazine my first one its not a paid article but its definately a foot in the door



Oh.. which Mag?? Congratulations. x


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> Oh.. which Mag?? Congratulations. x



It's called goddess magazine  and there may actually be more good news to come just waiting to hear back before I spill the beans dont think its paid work but its a foot in the door and that is worth oodles


----------



## Surlysomething

One hour and fifty minutes until I start my weekend.

HALLELUJAH!


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> It's called goddess magazine  and there may actually be more good news to come just waiting to hear back before I spill the beans dont think its paid work but its a foot in the door and that is worth oodles


So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Saoirse

Im gonna sweat!!!


In a little sweat lodge with some awesome friends. My first time!


----------



## Mozz

Happy cuz i dont have to work till Monday!

Let the good times roll


----------



## GTAFA

I met some relatives from the USA that i didn't even know about until quite recently. Dinner at my Aunt & Uncle's house (they did the legwork to bring the long-lost family branches together) was a love-fest.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I'm happy to be alive. After reading about the flooding in Australia and reading the heartbreaking stories of lives lost, I stumbled across a video where Rio de Janeiro suffered horrible flooding and mudslides on Wednesday, with nearly 500 lives lost


----------



## spiritangel

Hugs wow its just such a tragedy when any lives are lost natural or man made dissaster

this is what is making me happy today

Your Creative Journey Silent Auction for QLD Flood Victims
The winner of Mini Auction 0004 - the Angel Bear with her winning bid of $100 is donating the bear to a Mother who lost her child in the QLD Floods... Bev you are one AWESOME lady, we are in tears at your generosity... Thank you xxx Wow very very touched by this what an amazing and wonderful soul

my small little Angel raised $100 for the qld flood victims and he will go to help comfort a mother who lost her child that is an amazing gift in itself to know one of my bears will bring comfort to a grieving mother


----------



## Linda

I get to spend time with my bestie tonight.


----------



## Rowan

Although it was a very long week with school starting and such...it was a decent one. A few things im happy about:

1. Open dissection for anatomy and physiology is an actual cadaver and it is SO COOL. I even got to touch the brain, which was awesome. I know that probably grossed out most people who read this, but sorry...im going into the medical field in school now, and it was awesome. 

2. Dissected a fetal pig in A & P class and did such a good job that the professor had the entire class come over and look at my work. 

3. I got a job (part time, but better than nothing) as a lab assistant in the medical sciences department at the school. Yay. 

4. Next week, I'll be seeing someone i've known for a long time that I met here on Dims. Hope it goes well. 

So, it's going to be a busy and long semester, but im looking forward to it


----------



## Deven

I was approved, as of today, to take Kringle (the kitty I'm taking from the SPCA) home! They'd like to keep him until Monday, because they neutered him to be sent off to an "unadoptable" home (the SPCA in my county is no-kill.)


----------



## Famouslastwords

I'm happy that I'm someone that you can sometimes walk away from a conversation with thinking...wtf....????????


----------



## CAMellie

My sissy one is coming over for a sleepover. YAY!


----------



## Lovelyone

Got a date on Monday with a really sweet man.


----------



## AuntHen

On my evening walk today, some little girls ran after me on the sidewalk said Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii and then asked me if I wanted to jump and slide in/on the "bounce house" they had set up in their yard for a birthday party! So cute!

* Apparently they had been trying to get my attention the two times I went past the house but I had my mp3 so loud I didn't notice


----------



## Famouslastwords

fat9276 said:


> On my evening walk today, some little girls ran after me on the sidewalk said Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii and then asked me if I wanted to jump and slide in/on the "bounce house" they had set up in their yard for a birthday party! So cute!
> 
> * Apparently they had been trying to get my attention the two times I went past the house but I had my mp3 so loud I didn't notice



I want to rep you for this so bad but can't, I'm out of rep for 24 hours.


----------



## CastingPearls

Famouslastwords said:


> I want to rep you for this so bad but can't, I'm out of rep for 24 hours.


I got her for you, boo-boo.


----------



## fluffyandcute

Went for a job interview today  Went really well!!!


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Green Bay Looks great!


----------



## chapelhillmensch

fluffyandcute said:


> Went for a job interview today  Went really well!!!



Good Luck! I hope you get it!!


----------



## Linda

chapelhillmensch said:


> Green Bay Looks great!



:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Rowan

Lovelyone said:


> Got a date on Monday with a really sweet man.



Yay  I hope it goes well!


----------



## exponder

That I'll always have my music to relax and sooth me


----------



## HottiMegan

Big Love is back tonight


----------



## Saoirse

I visited with a close friend today. He said the kindest, most beautiful thing to me.

D: Man I feel like shit, and Im hungover.

Me: You're always sick when I come over. wth man?

D: I want you to be here when Im feeling shitty... you're like comfort food. You make me feel better.

(inside, I nearly melted into a puddle of bong water)

Me:... did you just compare me to lasagna or something?

D: I have some in the fridge. You hungry?


just about died.


----------



## Surlysomething

A past co-worker (who I love like a little sister) asked me if I would give her a reference if a future employer called me and I said of course I would.

An employer called me today about her and I gave her an awesome recommendation (because she rocked!) and she messaged me that she got the job. That makes me feel so great. And really happy for her.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I'm off work today..and I'm less than two months away now! *squee*


----------



## Mozz

Im also happy that im off from work... _it feels great to be home chillin_


----------



## Jon Blaze

- Easy work day (*COUGH* see none lol)

- Productive workout day. 

- Talked to a friend in Ohio that I lurve. lol

- I got a package from my father in the mail today!


----------



## AuntHen

That the beautiful boy I :wubu: listens to me *very *carefully and patiently and is always an amazing communicator!  Even when I am dumb or juvenile


----------



## BCBeccabae

Mmm,
relief of getting rid of drama that's been long drawn out.
also, finally getting my sets done, and being pretty happy with them. :3
mostlllly, hope.


----------



## CAMellie

ITCAMEITCAMEITCAME!!! I paid my rent, paid my internet/phone bill, bought some yummy clothes online, and am going Thursday to pick up the laptops! :wubu:


----------



## penguin

Ice cubes. One of these days I'll live in a house with air con, but until then, ice cubes will help make summer a little bit more bearable.


----------



## JonesT

I wish i was happy today  I haven't really been happy at all lately.


----------



## penguin

Being out with friends at trivia  just waiting for it to start


----------



## Lovelyone

JonesT said:


> I wish i was happy today  I haven't really been happy at all lately.



I've been there. Be patient, things will hopefully change for the better. (((Hugs)))


----------



## CAMellie

New laptop! :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze

- Ok work day.

- Good workout day. 

I'm in a good mood. Just sore as all hell. lol


----------



## lozonloz

I was crouching down to get some (well...14 packets of) couscous in the supermarket today when a random old lady told me I had BEAUTIFUL hair and asked if the couscous was why.

Incidentally, I don't think it is. I just like couscous....

But yeah, put me in a good mood all day


----------



## lalatx

Had my yearly review at work today. Got a raise... an extra $2,500 a year.


----------



## CastingPearls

What came in the mail today was even more beautiful than I imagined.


----------



## Lovelyone

I received a package today too, and my shoes don't fit


----------



## penguin

I've inherited a teenager (my 16 year old goddaughter), and we got her enrolled in school today. Seeing as the school year starts on Tuesday, we were lucky. And we got a free uniform and might be getting some free text books. That makes me VERY happy.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

MY DAD TALKED TO GALLAGHER TONIGHT!

He was walking around chit-chatting his audience and him and my dad got to talking, so my dad explained how I'm a huge fan, but I couldn't come and how I was only underage by a couple months and how upset I was, and ZOMG LOOK








Tomorrow I'm buying a frame.
:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


..I especially like how he took care to write "Close Friend" super-legibly. 

/Joy-Gasm


----------



## Bigtigmom

I'm happy because I got to Skype with a good friend last night. He's always there for me when I need him and knows how to make me smile. Since my smile has been missing the last few days it felt good. :happy:

I'm also happy that I have some really great friends who have been very supportive, understanding and patient and I appreciate them a lot!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Your Plump Princess said:


> MY DAD TALKED TO GALLAGHER TONIGHT!
> 
> He was walking around chit-chatting his audience and him and my dad got to talking, so my dad explained how I'm a huge fan, but I couldn't come and how I was only underage by a couple months and how upset I was, and ZOMG LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm buying a frame.
> :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> 
> 
> ..I especially like how he took care to write "Close Friend" super-legibly.
> 
> /Joy-Gasm



I'm so happy for you! Glad your day turned from being sucky to being awesome! :happy:


----------



## penguin

Your Plump Princess said:


> MY DAD TALKED TO GALLAGHER TONIGHT



Oh that's so great for you!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Your Plump Princess said:


> MY DAD TALKED TO GALLAGHER TONIGHT!
> ...snipped...



WIN! WIN! WIN! Score one for the Dad! That was a wonderful thing to do for you!


----------



## HottiMegan

That's awesome Megan


----------



## Bigtigmom

Your Plump Princess said:


> MY DAD TALKED TO GALLAGHER TONIGHT!
> 
> He was walking around chit-chatting his audience and him and my dad got to talking, so my dad explained how I'm a huge fan, but I couldn't come and how I was only underage by a couple months and how upset I was, and ZOMG LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm buying a frame.
> :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> 
> 
> ..I especially like how he took care to write "Close Friend" super-legibly.
> 
> /Joy-Gasm



I love Gallagher too!! One of my favorite shows was the one he did with the huge couch. It's nice that things turned out ok for you afterall.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

OMFG. This was an AMAZING DAY. 

First off, I started the day with two bowls shared with my best friend, and my crush. We hung out for about 4 hours, and I kept my crushes attention the whole time. THERE IS HOPE FOR ME YET!



ALSO?
.........*I GOT TO GO SEE GALLAGHER! *

apparently, my dad told him what happened, and besides getting his AMAZING autograph, He made arrangements for me to see him, marking me as his 'special guest'








I don't think I've stopped Joy-Gasming since. 

..PS: He was hilarious! Laughed so hard my ribs still ache!


----------



## penguin

Your Plump Princess said:


> .........*I GOT TO GO SEE GALLAGHER! *



That is even more fabulous!! Your week has turned out pretty fantastic, hey?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

penguin said:


> That is even more fabulous!! Your week has turned out pretty fantastic, hey?


All things considered? Yes! 

Amazingly so! 
[Which in itself, is a miracle.]


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> OMFG. This was an AMAZING DAY.
> 
> First off, I started the day with two bowls shared with my best friend, and my crush. We hung out for about 4 hours, and I kept my crushes attention the whole time. THERE IS HOPE FOR ME YET!
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO?
> .........*I GOT TO GO SEE GALLAGHER! *
> 
> apparently, my dad told him what happened, and besides getting his AMAZING autograph, He made arrangements for me to see him, marking me as his 'special guest'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've stopped Joy-Gasming since.
> 
> ..PS: He was hilarious! Laughed so hard my ribs still ache!



OMG!! THat is soooo awesome!!! What a great guy!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy because i just finished filing our taxes. (we ended up owing again..) All of this while we're watching Californication and laughing my ass off at Kathleen Turner's part. 
And on top of it all? It's sunny, beautiful and 70 degrees outside! We went to the park and enjoyed the early afternoon


----------



## Lovelyone

I was having an awful day...but the movie Mamma Mia! came on television and I just can't seem to NOT smile while singing along. My 7 y/o niece tried singing along too but she didnt know the words so she mumbles everything except the words "Mamma Mia" and "Dancing Queen" (which she yells out loudly to let everyone know she knows the words.) It was too cute to watch the movie and just as cute to watch that child become mesmerized by music I used to listen to when I was a kid.


----------



## Mathias

I started a month free trial with Netfilx. I think I'll keep it for awhile!


----------



## iglooboy55

i'm in love with rebecca mears


----------



## Bigtigmom

Your Plump Princess said:


> OMFG. This was an AMAZING DAY.
> 
> First off, I started the day with two bowls shared with my best friend, and my crush. We hung out for about 4 hours, and I kept my crushes attention the whole time. THERE IS HOPE FOR ME YET!
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO?
> .........*I GOT TO GO SEE GALLAGHER! *
> 
> apparently, my dad told him what happened, and besides getting his AMAZING autograph, He made arrangements for me to see him, marking me as his 'special guest'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've stopped Joy-Gasming since.
> 
> ..PS: He was hilarious! Laughed so hard my ribs still ache!





I'm glad you had such an awesome day. I'm sure you deserved one. I know you won't forget this day for a long time.


----------



## BCBeccabae

i feel whole again.
love and happiness came to me in waves of passion I couldn't control

i'm lucky
<33


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> OMFG. This was an AMAZING DAY.
> 
> First off, I started the day with two bowls shared with my best friend, and my crush. We hung out for about 4 hours, and I kept my crushes attention the whole time. THERE IS HOPE FOR ME YET!
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO?
> .........*I GOT TO GO SEE GALLAGHER! *
> 
> apparently, my dad told him what happened, and besides getting his AMAZING autograph, He made arrangements for me to see him, marking me as his 'special guest'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've stopped Joy-Gasming since.
> 
> ..PS: He was hilarious! Laughed so hard my ribs still ache!



Awesome hmm I remember a conversation we had at the time before you got to see him and yep even sweeter than the gig you were going to go to I bet. Soooo beary happy for you



I found my scrapping scissors they are fiskars micro touch ones and I havent been able to find them for almost two years soooo glad as much as I hurt now and it was hard work for me that I cleaned under the lounge (welll pulled it all appart as in cushions and stuff and yeah)


----------



## comaseason

Thinking about my massage chair coming in a month... :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

That I made it to work.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's Monday. My "me" time will happen today while Alex naps. Sometimes that means a shower and home mani/pedi. Or just a nap. Or some fun times laying in bed reading. Either way, i like my Mondays. It's only me and Alex home until 5:30.


----------



## AmazingAmy

After 20 days of procrastinating I've finally written a cover letter for my CV.


----------



## penguin

I'm getting laid tonight.


----------



## CAMellie

penguin said:


> I'm getting laid tonight.



Sweet! Me too! :happy:


----------



## Scorsese86

_True Grit_
Nominated for *10* Oscars!


----------



## MisticalMisty

There's a bbw and her husband on My First Place right now. I am so happy to see a cute couple on tv without all the negative stuff.


----------



## Jes

The beautiful xmas/bday gift from Tiffany&Co. that I got from my delicious boyfriend.


----------



## penguin

CAMellie said:


> Sweet! Me too! :happy:



yeah!

And I'm happy today because I got laid last night, hah.


----------



## Saoirse

I am loved! I have wonderful friends! And I've been talking to a new person and we seem to have quite a bit in common.


----------



## Lovelyone

I received a wonderful compliment from a woman on another site I belong to.


----------



## Mathias

I've got nowhere to go, nothing to do, and nothing to look forward to except watching movies and old cartoons all day and laying bed reading comics while it's miserable out. Life is good!


----------



## BCBeccabae

I think my Netbook may have somehow fixed itself?
so until it proves otherwise, I'm happy


----------



## spiritangel

I have a new and working evaporative cooler and I am comfortable in the heat of today so far so good


----------



## lalatx

If all goes as planned I shall be visiting the Netherlands shortly. We have a free place to stay and found some insanely cheap airfare. Just have to wait for the other travelers to gather funds for plane tickets. Travel and cheap/free things make me happy.


----------



## Famouslastwords

lalatx said:


> If all goes as planned I shall be visiting the Netherlands shortly. We have a free place to stay and found some insanely cheap airfare. Just have to wait for the other travelers to gather funds for plane tickets. Travel and cheap/free things make me happy.




Don't go to any hostels! You'll end up getting cut up and tortured by rich people.


----------



## Gingembre

Famouslastwords said:


> Don't go to any hostels! You'll end up getting cut up and tortured by rich people.



Poppycock! My gay bessie and I stayed in a hostel in Amsterdam (altho we diiid make sure we got a twin room rather than a dorm) - apart from the frosted glass (aka totally see through) bathroom walls, it was fine. LOL!


----------



## Gingembre

Oh, and I am happy because.....



......it's....my....BIRTHDAY!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Gingembre said:


> Oh, and I am happy because.....
> 
> 
> 
> ......it's....my....BIRTHDAY!


OMG!!!!







Happy Birthday Ging!!!! Let today 
!!!!RAWK!!!!​


----------



## Surlysomething

Gingembre said:


> Oh, and I am happy because.....
> 
> 
> 
> ......it's....my....BIRTHDAY!


 

Happy Birthday, Miss! Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## AuntHen

Gingembre said:


> Oh, and I am happy because.....
> 
> 
> 
> ......it's....my....BIRTHDAY!



Happy Birthday Laura!! I hope it is/was super!! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Gingembre said:


> Oh, and I am happy because.....
> 
> 
> 
> ......it's....my....BIRTHDAY!


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

I talked about being sad my father in law wasn't going to spend time with us. Well he's going to go to Max's tae kwon do class tomorrow. It's even more special because Max is getting his first belt upgrade tomorrow. He's gonna be an orange belt tomorrow!


----------



## Scorsese86

Not 100% recovered, but I am fed up being sick... so I'm going to England tomorrow


----------



## AuntHen

Scorsese86 said:


> Not 100% recovered, but I am fed up being sick... so I'm going to England tomorrow



Finally time to visit Juno?


----------



## spiritangel

It may have been the full day of dozing on and off and actually sleeping, reading a soppy romance novel or just plum crazy but I am in an inexplicably good mood


----------



## Scorsese86

fat9276 said:


> Finally time to visit Juno?



Lol
No, I am not going there to bother her.

It's a student trip.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I found my Lisa Loeb CD that I've been itchin' to listen to for the past week! :wubu:


----------



## Alicia33

I am happy because the sun is out, and it sorta feels like Spring


----------



## Aust99

I start my new job tomorrow!!! Yeah!


----------



## Blackjack

Leaving in about an hour for a photo gig!


----------



## Saoirse

I stopped at a package store to get my 40 before hanging with the bestie last night and I ran into some dudes that I loooove! I got hugs and smiles and chitchat and "When are you coming to hang out!?" . I have awesome friends!


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy the bear I have been sewing is but an arm and a head from being fully sewn, I got to bake yummy mud cake in the wee small and cooler hours of the day and I have some truly amazing friends I feel grateful for all that has come my way so far this year


----------



## Linda

Blueberry pancakes and bacon.


----------



## radman

im happy today because i got to talk to my lil sister who i havent had the chance to talk to in a very long time.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I'm happy that he always manages to cheer me up when I'm down.


----------



## penguin

It's pay day.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy because I was able to catch up on my homework. Now maybe I'll be able to drag my Composition grade out of the basement.


----------



## Alicia33

I am happy because we are going to Myrtle Beach this Summer! YAY!:bounce:


----------



## AmazingAmy

I've made £65 on eBay this past week.


----------



## spiritangel

they fit!!! admittedly I need to alter one top cause well they show way to much under the arms but woooo hooo I love getting parcels especially when they fit


----------



## AmazingAmy

spiritangel said:


> they fit!!! admittedly I need to alter one top cause well they show way to much under the arms but woooo hooo I love getting parcels especially when they fit



I always have problems with short sleeved/sleeveless tops being too baggy/revealing under the arms. It's a right pain! I try and pick tops that have adustable straps. Glad yours fits you though, Amanda!


----------



## spiritangel

AmazingAmy said:


> I always have problems with short sleeved/sleeveless tops being too baggy/revealing under the arms. It's a right pain! I try and pick tops that have adustable straps. Glad yours fits you though, Amanda!



well as I haddnt ordered from this place on ebay before and they were like $10 each with free postage I was a little worried. I am so happy both tops fit I have a space on one side of the top with to much room I can take it in so it doesnt gape but I dont have that on the other side unfortunately

still happy when I get a great bargain and it actually fits as it often happens I snag the bargain and it doesnt fit lol

and congrats on making some money on ebay


----------



## CAMellie

I'm just happy to be snuggled in bed next to my honey while he plays his video game and I wander the interwebs.:happy:


----------



## SMA413

I'm happy I bought a cute dress at old navy for like $11. I just need to shorten the straps a bit and it'll be phenomenal.


----------



## penguin

I got about 6 hours sleep last night!! It took forever to fall asleep, and then my daughter crawled in at some point (bringing her own pillow this time), but I got back to sleep quickly. This is the most sleep I've had in weeks!


----------



## Saoirse

Got to hang out with my guys today! Theyre so awesome! We watched a movie, cuddled with the dogs, smoked some awesome herb, messed around with my uke, talked about life.

A few weeks ago I gave one of them a dreamcatcher that I'd made. A late Xmas present. He wasnt around when I dropped it off, but today I noticed it hanging in his room. :wubu: His smile is so big and friendly... melts me every time!


----------



## lucidbliss

My man is Wonderful!, enough said....:wubu: 

View attachment me and earl.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone

I finally decided to cut loose of some people in my life who are toxic. I am also deleting people off of my yahoo buddy list who don't chat, every man who answered my dating ad who only wants to talk about dating (or only asks for pictures, or just wasted my time responding), I am deleting everyone who hasn't talked to me in the past 2 months and I don't feel a bit bad about it. Spring cleaning came early this year!


----------



## riplee

My sister's surprise visit!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I finally found the motivation to make my face up for some silly pictures I've been wanting to take. <3~


----------



## spiritangel

I have been making valentines day cards


----------



## Saoirse

Im happy cause my friend asked me to watch his dog for a week! I get to play around with this adorable dope, hang out with the roommates and basically live there for a week. I CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Snowday today!
99% sure that there will be one tomorrow since the gigantic snow storm is supposedly hitting here tonight/evening-ish and bring around 20 inches of snow.
There's no snow coming down right now, but I think they're canceling all the classes today so all the teachers won't have to drive out in the blizzard to get home after work.

THIS IS AWESOME!!!!!!!
Thank goodness too, I have 2 tests tomorrow hahaha


----------



## snuggletiger

Talked on the phone with a really great friend :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

My First Article and two of my blog posts have just been published 

Page 30 for the article

I am insanely over the moon happy about that and that they diddnt change them makes me even happier


----------



## CAMellie

I found out that I successfully pulled my grade up in my Composition class, we got our laundry done, and I had some wonderful snuggle time with my honey.


----------



## Aust99

I met my new class today... year ones on their first day of school are so cute... we will see if I am still saying that on Friday.

Also, I just made some choc chip cookies after seeing Alice dish some out on the Brady Bunch.... Yum!!


----------



## Heyyou

Im glad to be "Alive and kicking."
Stay until your love is.
"Alive and kicking"


----------



## BCBeccabae

I found out I don't owe nearly as much money as I thought I did, and am probably going to be even better off in the near-ish future.
Sooo much less stress.
oh, and I'm in love.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I might finally have a training partner out here in the desert. An Army SSG who practices boxing. He wants to help me with my hands, and he wants me to help him with his kicks and knees (I practice Muay Thai). I've been looking for someone to hold pads for me since I got here. So hooray for punches, kicks, knees, and elbows. lol


----------



## AlethaBBW

I'm happy to be in southeast Texas away from the bad weather!


----------



## graphicsgal

My hair looks good. So do my legs in these tights and sexy skirt. Not bad for a big gal.


----------



## Linda

To be sick with a cold and have it fall on a day where I wouldnt be able to make it to work anyway because of the weather. I hate missing work.


----------



## HottiMegan

Max and Alex are giggling and playing together in their freshly cleaned room. I just love hearing them play together!


----------



## CAMellie

The most amazing sex ever! Mmmmmmm....g'night.


----------



## spiritangel

I got a new die today to use in my bug and I am soo happy cause I have been making valentines pressies for friends


----------



## Lovelyone

two things:
1. That I can let go and don't feel the need to be right anymore
2. That I have decided that being single isn't all that bad.


----------



## Gingembre

Just realised I've got a yellow rep can. I'VE GOT A YELLOW CAN!!!!! WHOOP!


----------



## BoomSnap

Two new episodes of Archer in the same night.


----------



## Carrie

BoomSnap said:


> Two new episodes of Archer in the same night.


Balls. I forgot. :doh:


----------



## mossystate

Deep knee bends...naked.


----------



## BoomSnap

Carrie said:


> Balls. I forgot. :doh:


 they're replaying it RIGHT NOW, HURRRRRRYYYYY


----------



## Carrie

BoomSnap said:


> they're replaying it RIGHT NOW, HURRRRRRYYYYY


Ahhhhhh, thank you!!!!


----------



## mimosa

my son is my little ray of sunlight. :wubu:


----------



## Linda

Thankful that its Friday.


----------



## Isa

Office closed today. So thankful that I do not have to brave the bad weather.


----------



## Heyyou

Found a nice cheap oil change place, and im off to Walmart for the oil!


----------



## lalatx

It actually snowed... for once. Still waiting to see if the office is going to be closed all day but for now I am enjoying not being at work, playing in the snow and hot chocolate.


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight is my romantic night with hubby. We books a suite near by and my father in law is coming to town to watch the boys. We have not had a date since our anniversary and that was only going to a movie. Our anniversary was June of last year! I am soo looking forward to some time alone with him without kids crowding us. I love the boys but really want to rekindle some spark. I'm so excited!  We're going to have dinner out without whining and can enjoy a quiet evening together.


----------



## Heyyou

lalatx said:


> It actually snowed... for once. Still waiting to see if the office is going to be closed all day but for now I am enjoying not being at work, playing in the snow and hot chocolate.



heh we both got unexpected days off! i dont even really know what to do 

Maybe ill go to the pawn shop, wave the sign all dancey and make some extra $  That would be super.


----------



## spiritangel

I sold all 10 readings on ebay evaporative cooler well and truly paid for and bills pretty much sorted


----------



## willowmoon

I'm particularly happy that I'm an only child ....

http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/article/20110204/GPG0101/110204057/1207&located=rss

Yay for Green Bay!


----------



## Heyyou

Made some extra $ before work!  It will be well applied.


----------



## Linda

Brownies in the oven.


----------



## 1love_emily

I had a fantastic lesson with a fantastic professor on my fantastic trombone. I ate lunch with my best friend at the best Qdoba in the best college town. 

I get to go see the most amazing jazz band in the most amazing performance hall.

And I have a bunch of new GIFS. 




























WHEEEEE :bounce:


----------



## KittyKitten

Today was my little brother's birthday and I drove him and his friends to the movies. As I was driving, I saw cop lights behind me. Oh no! I couldn't afford a speeding ticket and an insurance spike. He said I was going 49 mph on a 35 mph street---no one in this city drives the speed limit! I think he targeted our car because there were teenagers in the back. Anyway, I got by with a warning! Thank goodness!


----------



## snuggletiger

Relaxing and watching Brit comedies on PBS


----------



## spiritangel

After the insane heat of this week it is cooler much much cooler

I have been working on valentines pressies for friends

and I actually got more than 2hrs sleep in a row thanks to the cooler weather


----------



## SMA413

I have the next 4 days off from work. I heart working 3 12hr shifts a week.


----------



## paperman921

About to go to work with some amazingly funny people, also the coffee I had this morning was delicious. 

Doesn't get much better


----------



## petunia805

Hubby watched Toy Story three times in a row with the toddler so that I could sleep in until noon. When I woke up there was a Large, fresh from the oven, cheese pizza on the counter. I LOVE THAT GUY!!!:smitten:


----------



## lalatx

Today I booked a most excellent condo owned by a lady who builds sand castles for a living. Going to South Padre for Memorial day weekend. 14 people, 1 dog, 1 night camping on the beach, 3 nights in the condo, tons of booze and food. Going back to South Padre for the 3rd year in a row makes me happy.


----------



## Bigtigmom

I just had an awesome conversation on Skype with a super nice guy. I hope to chat with him again soon, maybe even tomorrow night! :happy:


----------



## SMA413

lalatx said:


> Today I booked a most excellent condo owned by a lady who builds sand castles for a living. Going to South Padre for Memorial day weekend. 14 people, 1 dog, 1 night camping on the beach, 3 nights in the condo, tons of booze and food. Going back to South Padre for the 3rd year in a row makes me happy.



I <3 SP!  Have fun... even if it is like an eternity away. LOL


----------



## BoomSnap

Have an awesome Valentine's Day weekend planned and someone equally.....no.....MORE awesome to share it with.


----------



## Saoirse

its snowing again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE WINTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

He is snoring peacefully behind me :happy:


----------



## snuggletiger

Eating a whole box of powdered doughnuts.


----------



## Mozz

Having the day off from work.. and begin able to stay indoors today... its super cold out right now


----------



## mz_puss

littlefairywren said:


> He is snoring peacefully behind me :happy:



This makes me feel all warm n fuzzy inside


----------



## KingColt

my vaporizer just arrived today. Yay!


----------



## spiritangel

Bigtigmom said:


> I just had an awesome conversation on Skype with a super nice guy. I hope to chat with him again soon, maybe even tomorrow night! :happy:



I need more details than that my friend omg talk about raising a womans curiosity level!!!!!


----------



## Bigtigmom

spiritangel said:


> I need more details than that my friend omg talk about raising a womans curiosity level!!!!!



I will send you a PM pronto.


----------



## Lovelyone

Mozz said:


> Having the day off from work.. and begin able to stay indoors today... its super cold out right now



I feel you on this one. I live in NW Indiana and the temp dropped overnight to -6 degrees. brrrrrrrr.


----------



## MisticalMisty

That the district closed this morning before I got in the shower. I was really worried about having to drive in this ice.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I sent my crush a 'cutesy' PM from the heart, and he liked it. :blush: Just the fact that I talked to him at all today has officially made me a happy duck. But the fact that he liked it just put me in a super good mood.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I am going to Florida!! I am going to Florida!!! :: sings and does the happy booty dance:: I leave Monday....will be back Thursday wheeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that I don't seem to have anything to post about in the "what's annoying you today" thread today.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I've spent the last two days writing and feel accomplished. :happy:


----------



## Linda

Second chances. God I love em. :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

After all my worry, my crush liked his cookies. (And they turned out awesome!)


----------



## rellis10

Your Plump Princess said:


> After all my worry, my crush liked his cookies. (And they turned out awesome!)



Mmmmmmmmm cookies :eat2:


----------



## CAMellie

My honey is bringing me a footlong chicken bacon ranch on sourdough bread sammich from Subway. Mmmmmmm...chicken bacon ranch on sourdough:eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Your Plump Princess said:


> After all my worry, my crush liked his cookies. (And they turned out awesome!)



oh . . . mY . . . GAWD!!! So fuckin' cool. How has NOBODY made a comment about TRIFORCE COOKIES!!!


----------



## petunia805

My younger brother just became a County Firefighter Paramedic which in and of itself is awesome, but he's been a seasonal CAL Fire firefighter for 11 years and has been working towards this goal FOREVER. (He also won the California medal of Valor)....So proud!! 

View attachment Tim Medal of Valor.jpg


----------



## penguin

I just had a yummy dinner and have been catching up with my best friend, who's just moved back to town


----------



## Aust99

I feel accomplished after cleaning my entire house... It's so nice to have a clean space for as long as I can keep it that way... lol.
Also, now I can enjoy dinner out with a few girlfriends (sizzler YUM!!) and a movie as a reward!


----------



## rellis10

It's my birthday! Yay!


----------



## Tracyarts

Today, I'm happy about the fact that the big garden shed in one corner of our back yard is going to be moved onto the side driveway so it can be loaded up onto a trailer and trucked off to its new home sometime next week. 

That means that I will have about 12X12 more feet of sunny gardening space to work with now. Which is actually quite a lot when it comes to container gardening. The timing couldn't be more perfect, either. Where I live, you can start planting your Spring garden as early as the end of February. So, this gives me a little time to put the new containers where I want them, load them up with soil, and plan out exactly what I want to plant where. 

Tracy


----------



## petunia805

rellis10 said:


> It's my birthday! Yay!



Happy Birthday!! I hope the cake is extra yummy!


----------



## Surlysomething

Finally getting my hair done today! It costs a lot and I couldn't afford it or justify getting it done for so long. Now i'll get my sparkle back. 

The things us girls do.



PLUS

COFFEE! (i'm easy to please)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> It's my birthday! Yay!



*Happy Birthday!!!*


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that my honey is going out tonight to spend some time with his "furry" buddies. He hasn't been able to go to a SacFurs meet in quite some time.


----------



## Mishty

I'm happy cops don't make me nervous like they used to..... I've got my dumb Southern Belle act down to a simple flutter of my lashes and my ability to annoy men until they want to put me in a trunk. Last night the second cop that got called as backup wasn't prepared. He took one look at the dash and I started asking him questions about his Mama and his job, where he went to school, how did he like the snow, was everything okay, was there another escapee, cause whew wee, those mean mens scare me, asked if he went to church, said I had to get home before my own sainted Mama went to church. He just walked away. I couldn't help it, I leaned out the window where my very sober friend was getting a pupil check and I said "Should I just go ahead and get out of the car with y'all sir?" He ran away to his car.


----------



## spiritangel

that I discoverd Starkid Potter and the absolute hillarity, joy and fun of Harry Potter the Musical and the sequal has kept me amused for hours and hours


----------



## CAMellie

My final grades for my last 2 classes are in. B- in Financial Planning and a C in Composition. I was sure I was going to fail Comp, but I aced my final exam.


----------



## Deacone

Spending time with my amazing boyfriend and embracing being a sexy bbw just a little bit more


----------



## Jon Blaze

Buying a bunch of music on amazon.
War Report 2!
Wake Up!
Distant Relatives
And a giant amount of Deep House and Trance. lol


----------



## HottiMegan

Alex is playing Angry Birds on the PS3 and he is so cute doing it. It excites him to no end. I think he likes it cuz his mama plays it a lot on her phone.


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> Alex is playing Angry Birds on the PS3 and he is so cute doing it. It excites him to no end. I think he likes it cuz his mama plays it a lot on her phone.



My daughter loves that game so much she plays it with her toys. Sometimes she's the birds, sometimes she's the pigs, and sometimes she just throws her stuffed toys at each other lol.


----------



## CAMellie

I totally annihilated the Yian Kut Ku and Congalala in solo training on the PSP. The effers sent me out to fight practically naked, but I still slaughtered the hell out of those monsters. Go Team Melanie!


----------



## Linda

Passed the inspection at work with no dings!!! And the inspector told the VP they were lucky to have me.  (toot toot)


----------



## CAMellie

An AWESOME lady at my psychiatrist's clinic saved the day for me. I have been without my psych meds for almost 2 weeks now - NOT a good thing, right? - because the psychiatrist I was assigned to decided to just walk out on the job. The clinic was going to make me wait all the way until March 10th before I could get my refills - but Erica stepped in, pulled some strings, and got me an appointment tomorrow morning at 9:15. Thanks, Erica. You rock!


----------



## HottiMegan

penguin said:


> My daughter loves that game so much she plays it with her toys. Sometimes she's the birds, sometimes she's the pigs, and sometimes she just throws her stuffed toys at each other lol.



Alex isn't quite to imaginary play yet but i bet he'd do that too if he did  He's 2 1/2.


----------



## Scorsese86

I have spent two wonderful days with my darling cousin. She's so much fun and so funny... I just love being the "cool, weird family member" Ok... so, I had to sit through two episodes of "Hannah Montana", but still...


----------



## CAMellie

Everything is scheduled. We go in on March 3rd at 3pm to get our marriage license and then we go in on March 21st at 2pm to get married. I'm nervous...but EXTREMELY happy!


----------



## sugar and spice

CAMellie said:


> Everything is scheduled. We go in on March 3rd at 3pm to get our marriage license and then we go in on March 21st at 2pm to get married. I'm nervous...but EXTREMELY happy!



Congratulations Mellie! That is so exciting I am really happy for you two.


----------



## Surlysomething

I get to leave this horrid place in 3 hours.

TWO DAYS OFF SOUNDS LIKE HEAVEN!


----------



## HottiMegan

Alex got his 2 1/2 check up today. He's healthy as a horse. His doctor kept talking about the killer abs Alex had during the exam.


----------



## CastingPearls

CAMellie said:


> Everything is scheduled. We go in on March 3rd at 3pm to get our marriage license and then we go in on March 21st at 2pm to get married. I'm nervous...but EXTREMELY happy!


Congratulations Mellie!


----------



## CAMellie

sugar and spice said:


> Congratulations Mellie! That is so exciting I am really happy for you two.





CastingPearls said:


> Congratulations Mellie!



Thank you both so very much! :happy:


----------



## Mishty

I just scored two crates of name brand dented canned soup over a hundred cans(!) for the Mission, all flavors and and sizes, plus a massive load of school supplies, including much needed paint and brushes. I'm kind of thinking these ladies ain't half bad, they didn't ask a lot of questions when I said I had half an hour to get there and get it all, or we'd lose it. I had to ride with *the* crazy Mormon to get it, but she was so happy I offered to go pick it up, and do all the dealings with the harlot , she bought me Subway. 

Gonna sort the soup, and then get to planning an awesome art project for my after school kiddies. I wanna do marble art, and I'm so excited. :happy: 

Plus, it's all you can eat spaghetti, and Merle Haggard tribute night at the pub. 

my cup runneth over.


----------



## littlefairywren

CAMellie said:


> Everything is scheduled. We go in on March 3rd at 3pm to get our marriage license and then we go in on March 21st at 2pm to get married. I'm nervous...but EXTREMELY happy!



Congrats Mellie, to the both of you


----------



## CAMellie

littlefairywren said:


> Congrats Mellie, to the both of you



Thank you very much!


----------



## Lovelyone

I haven't had a lot to be happy about lately. S.A.D. compiled with a lack of iron has me depressed, physically exhausted, and mentally drained all at the same time--but I have THE most AMAZING friends anyone could every have. 

I truly am blessed to know them and have them each in my life. They have become the family that I always wanted and the loved ones I always needed. I would do anything for them up to and including giving my life in exchange for any of them. Each day I wake up feeling sad and alone but within minutes of chatting with my fantastic friends, I always seem to feel better about things. 

I LOVE MY FRIENDS. They are the cream of the crop, the banana in my bread, the whipped topping and cherry on my sundae, the apple of my eye, and they truly do make my life an interesting and wonderful experience. I hope that God blesses them as he has blessed me with putting them into my life.


----------



## penguin

I had a great night out last night. I hadn't seen these people in 4 or more years, but their faces lit up with pleasure and surprise when they saw me, and they told me how much they missed me.


----------



## CAMellie

I chugged a large cup of coffee and got my homework for the day out of the way early this morning.


----------



## spiritangel

My Crackle paint crackled (any crafter knows that no matter what brand it can be a dicey proposition somedays) and my desk callendar has almost been completely painted and crackled bar one piece I forgot to paint so need to do the other side in the old gold colour then crackle medium then the white cant wait to start figuring out how I want to create my perpetual callendar and best thing is it is keeping me off my injured foot!


----------



## Saoirse

Im happy that the dog im puppy-sitting is being SO AWESOME!! He's a year old pit mix and he's super sweet. He belongs to one of my boys and he needed me to watch him for a week while he went to FL for vacation. Its sooooo cute how he keeps texting me, asking how his baby boy is doing! Its like my friend misses his dog so much, but the dog doesnt even care. He's getting along with my two females and he cuddles me all night long. I told my friend that he might not get this pup back! 

Im also happy that he agreed to pay me half money, half weed. I LOVE MY BOYS!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Found some old photos I'd thought were lost forever, in a forgotten drawer. I've been laughing for two hours looking at my mall hair days, my redhead phase, and some old proofs (pre-airbrushing) of when I was modeling---pics I thought were lost in a series of moves. OMG the hairstyles!!!

I have to pull out the scanner. These are too hysterical not to share.


----------



## penguin

Ice cubes. Lovely, lovely ice cubes.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happily surfing around on the Internet looking for my soon-to-be hubby's wedding band. :happy:


----------



## Linda

The power is on!! It went out twice during the night but only for a minute each time. Thankfully we still have it. *crosses fingers* There is soooo much ice out there. It was eerie going out to start the car. I am hoping it will melt or at least be easier to get off the windshield here in a bit.

Bring on the Spring!!

More snow and ice today. Boo!!


----------



## GTAFA

(posting the same thing to both the "what are you HAPPY about" thread, AND the "what are you SAD about" thread)

Closed my POF account. Wish i could confidently say it's a positive thing, but it feels like i am taking my football and running home, away from the other kids who don't want to play with me anyway.

I really don't know if it's positive or not. It's the funniest thing. I do know i will save a lot of time because i won't keep reading profiles and sending pointless messages.


----------



## Mathias

83 on my North Korea presentation, received excellent advice and feedback on my resume, and I got my 5th golden rep can!


----------



## mossystate

February 22...and it is snowing in Seattle.

I doubt it will stick, but it is...snow!


OK, sun is coming out. Well, it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## snuggletiger

I can breathe through my nose now. YYAAAAY


----------



## penguin

House inspection is over, won't have another one for another 3 months. AND it's nice and overcast and cool today - I'm feeling like I need to put on a jumper or something. After the insane heat on the weekend, it's a bit trippy to be so cold now. Perfect snuggling in bed weather, which I might go do later


----------



## Lamia

My job is awesome and that makes me happy, plus it provides me with a livable wage. 

I love my friends and family and am happy that they're all healthy.


----------



## penguin

- the awesome weather (overcast, lots of cool breezes, perfect snuggling in bed weather)
- I had a good nap!
- I got two pairs of suspender fishnet stockings in the mail (rawr), so now I don't feel bad about accidentally putting holes in my other ones
- I started the pill again, so hopefully this will settle my hormones down
- I'm going out with friends tonight to play trivia again. I had to miss the last two weeks, so yay! Fun times!


----------



## littlefairywren

He is home safe and it looks like nothing is broken, and I am so happy when my friends find love :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

I got free furniture (no idea from who or why but who am I to look a gifthorse in the mouth)

my sister is comming over to help me make room for it tommorrow and I am finally starting to get somewhere with my craft space

my foot is healing well 

and I nabbed an awesome set of surround sound speakers new TDK ones for $30 including postage


----------



## Jon Blaze

Been bummed a few days trying to fix my corrupted ipod. 
I think the program I'm using to recover everything is working though. Apparently restores are not necessarily permanent deletion.


----------



## Mathias

My horrendously long awful day is finally over.


----------



## Surlysomething

Mathias said:


> My horrendously long awful day is finally over.


 

Can you speak to my day and get it to hurry along? Thanks!


----------



## Jon Blaze

My five fingers came in!







They definitely have a distinct feeling. The toe socks make it 100 times more weird feeling. lol


----------



## luscious_lulu

I have the day off work. I met my bff for lunch and had the best indian food ever. Now I'm going to take a nap. *sigh* life is good.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I just got my bash confirmation for the Vegas bash!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

luscious_lulu said:


> I just got my bash confirmation for the Vegas bash!



See above...


----------



## Linda

Great friends who are there when I need them no matter what time of day.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Jon Blaze said:


> My five fingers came in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They definitely have a distinct feeling. The toe socks make it 100 times more weird feeling. lol




LOL i thought about getting a pair of those.


----------



## TwilightStarr

As of today it has been 6 months since I quit smoking!!


----------



## Mathias

If this is true I'll cry with happiness.



> Due to Drop in Ratings, Nick Returns Classic Lineup
> 
> Jacob Suarez
> Online Editor
> 
> Teenagers can finally rejoice because they now will be receiving what they have been talking about for years. For awhile now teens have been wishing that Nickelodeon will finally put their favorite cartoons back on the air and now their wish will come true.
> 
> Starting March 14, 2011, Nickelodeon will go back into the studios to produce new episodes for classic cartoons such as: Rocket Power, Doug, Rugrats, Hey Arnold, the Angry Beavers, and many more.
> 
> Cyma Zarghami, who runs the television station was quoted saying, We have noticed a significant drop in ratings since our show from the late 1990s. We have strayed from our cartoons and we believe that was our biggest mistake. We have contacted the producers from these shows and we were able to work out a deal to get them back to making new episodes.
> 
> It is not known whether or not the shows will try to create new concepts for the characters, or if they will pick up from where they left off years ago. Rumors have been circulating that the kids in the shows have now aged and will be moving on with their lives. For instance, the gang from Rocket Power now have taken the leap into their teenage years and now attend high school in Ocean Shores, or Arnold and his pals from Hey Arnold, have now moved on from elementary school to middle school in New York.
> 
> Whatever new ideas they bring to the table they will be welcomed with open arms and hopefully they can remove the bad taste in our mouths from terrible shows that are on Nick now like iCarly, Big Time Rush, and TUFF Puppy.
> 
> Zarghami has not stated if the shows will be brought back full time or if it is making a comeback for a limited time to revitalize the Nickelodeon networks poor reputation in the new Millennium for cartoons and other shows. After the last episode of Rocket Power was aired, kids thought the only hope for Nickelodeon was Spongebob Squarepants but even that once great cartoon has had its own fall from grace.
> 
> Teenagers have wanted to show kids now-a-days what a real cartoon is made of but never had the evidence to convince these pups. Starting next month; these kids are in for the surprise of their lives.



Link


----------



## The Orange Mage

Calling it now: The Nicktoons thing is a hoax. And anyways, the "new" episodes, if made, would likely turn out as good as the "new" season of Dexter's Lab, which was a train wreck.

However, my tax refund finally came in the mail today!


----------



## Deacone

I woke up to my boyfriend  That always makes me happy.


----------



## BCBeccabae

I'm happy that I'm actually entirely capable of feeling happy again.
Eeeek :]


----------



## penguin

I bought four dresses and a fancy shirt for $70. I didn't try them on, because I was hot and sweaty (I hate summer), but they should fit. New clothes, yay!


----------



## HottiMegan

Mathias said:


> If this is true I'll cry with happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> Link



This SOOO makes me happy! I used to babysit a lot on Saturday nights and loved Rugrats and Doug. I have my own kids now and would love to see them again!


----------



## KittyKitten

Seeing my little baby nephew giggle and laugh.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Stuff. STUFF makes me happy!~


----------



## snuggletiger

penguin said:


> House inspection is over, won't have another one for another 3 months.
> 
> How come they inspect the house every 3 months?


----------



## penguin

snuggletiger said:


> How come they inspect the house every 3 months?



If you rent through a real estate agent, they're required by law to inspect the premises every three months. It used to be once a year, but the laws changed a few years ago. 


I'm happy that I get the weekend off. It's my daughter's first full weekend with her father, so I'm "off duty" from 9am today til 4pm Sunday. That'll be the longest I've been away from her, so I'm not happy about _that_ (though I'm not sad about it), but I'm happy to get some blessed me time. Being a single mother, it doesn't come along very often.


----------



## CastingPearls

I has a Kindle.
I got my hair did.
Hello Kitty (Sanrio) makes the most unusual things.


----------



## penguin

I have a whole weekend kid free, for the first time ever, so I'm going to spend time catching up with friends and doing grown up things. I'm about to go out to the movies, and I'm all prettified.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I played over an hour of *Dance Dance Revolution: Hottest Party Three* and realized I can now do some of the songs on "Difficult" so long as I have the 'Jump' arrows turned off. SUH-WISH, BABEH!


----------



## CAMellie

Going from blonde to red...finally


----------



## snuggletiger

ty Penguin I learned something 
Im happy because I am getting the zoomster fixed tomorrow for under 1300 like the mechanic quoted me.


----------



## OneHauteMama

I'm happy because I got to talk to my hunny last night for 2 hours :wubu:. Such a long conversation is a rarity with his job.

I'm also happy because I get to play dress-up with my mom today and doll her all up for a wedding


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy about the dream I had last night. My Mala looking as beautiful as I remembered her...and telling me she loved me.


----------



## OneHauteMama

CAMellie said:


> I'm happy about the dream I had last night. My Mala looking as beautiful as I remembered her...and telling me she loved me.



I tend to think these aren't dreams at all, but communication. I see people in my "dreams" and we have full-on conversations. In my view, she probably WAS telling you she loves you. Either way, I love dreams like that.



I'm happy because my mom looks fan-freakin'-tastic after the job I did on her hair and makeup and I picked out her outfit, too. She looks amazing! A littl background, she's past 50, but she likes to wear clothing more meant for teens and 20's...and do her hair the same way. And more than one person has told me she needs to dress more age-appropriately (I agree). Even my dad said it. So when I took her shopping, I picked out her clothes. A nice 2-piece skirt and jacket set with a bronze-tone cami under it. She LOVED the way it looked even though she balked when it was on the hanger. I did her makeup in muted pinkish earth-tones and her hair in a fabulous half up-do ala "Natalie Portman at the Oscars". She LOVED it and she looks incredible!!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

On SPRING BREAK!!!


----------



## goofy girl

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> On SPRING BREAK!!!



I want a spring break!

I'm happy that my chat handle somehow magically still works lol YAY!!


----------



## penguin

I slept in til 8! That's very late for me. I woke twice during the night but wasn't awake for too long either, so yay! I think my insomnia is starting to get better.

And I get my daughter back this afternoon!


----------



## Tracyarts

It's a beautiful sunny day, I went to check my garden this morning and seeds are sprouting, plants are growing, and there are cute little birds everywhere building nests in the tree and enjoying the bird feeder and bird bath. 

Tracy


----------



## Linda

It's Wednesday!!!! The week is half over and the first part flew by. This makes me very happy. Usually I love for time to pass slowly so I can enjoy every moment but I need sleep after last weekend. I am hoping Saturday to find some nap time.


----------



## penguin

We won at trivia again.


----------



## CAMellie

I slept last night...really slept. Then I got to spend some outdoors time with my honey...despite several set-backs.


----------



## fluffyandcute

Got my income tax refund and watching American Idol  YAY!!!


----------



## Shosh

My cousin Naomi announced her engagement today.

Her fiancee Shay is Israeli, so the wedding may be in Australia or Israel, I am not sure.

Mazeltov Naomi and Shay. :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

My husband is on call at the hospital and there was some huge server failure so he's at work till whenever. In an hour the boys will be in bed. So i get the apartment to myself for the evening. I don't get a lot of alone at home type time so i'm going to revel in it  I am happy for my impending me time!


----------



## Mathias

Caramel hot chocolate is amazing, I've been craving it all week so I got some at the mall this evening. Not only that, but after aimlessly wandering around for about an hour I found a brand new comic book store. I bought two issues of Blackest Night and Volume One of Brightest Day. :bounce:


----------



## CAMellie

Not a damned thing


----------



## Aust99

It's Sunday and I'm about to eat a yummy late brunch!!!


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

:kiss2: Im happy that a smurf movie is coming out.. Im also happy for pink cupcakes
and sexy lingerie in MY size


----------



## BBW_Bunny

It's almost spring and I can start growing my own veggies and herbs again!!


----------



## penguin

I beat the level in Donkey Kong Country that had me stuck for a few days. I'm so lame.


----------



## 1love_emily

Have an interview for a scholarship today. 

Gotta put my polite swag on

like this






mixed with this


----------



## Saoirse

Im happy I stayed in last night.

It seems that Im out every night after work, chillin at the bestie's house cause its less boring than being home with Dad and the dogs. But last night I was so fucking beat, I stayed home. Had a light dinner with Dad on the couch, watched a movie and cuddled with my dogs. I slept in a little late this morning (damn time change!), but then I got up and made a big breakfast for me and my Da. 

I think he gets lonely at night, when the old lady is working. Just him and the dogs. I think I made his weekend by staying home and chilling with him! :happy:


----------



## Tracyarts

My husband and I went out this afternoon, stopped and got drinks at Sonic, then did some random driving around the town next to ours to see what we could see. We found the chocolate/coffee/gelato shop that I heard about (unfortunately it is closed on Sundays), but also found a really nice little park right on the bay that we never even knew existed. So, we're planning on going back to both at some point during the week.

Tracy


----------



## shinyapple

I'm watching "Up" for the first time and I really love it. How can you not smile at young Carl and Ellie?


----------



## WVMountainrear

I've been really super-productive at work this morning despite my fear of feeling sluggish after having "sprung forward" yesterday. I guess Daylight Savings Time agrees with me. :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Great times relaxing and good workout today.


----------



## snuggletiger

Im not in Japan. I can't imagine how bleak it is there.


----------



## HottiMegan

Got a new couch and love seat tonight. We're getting it Thursday. We really needed some new furniture. I hope it comes before my parents arrive  They're coming on Thursday


----------



## penguin

I beat the levels that I'd been stuck on in Donkey Kong Country, and made it to the second save point. 

I then managed to accidentally delete my game in some very stupid move, BUT I was then able to play through again AND get to the second save point WITH 18 lives. I was very, very impressed with myself.

Of course, I then went and lost all 18 of those lives in the next stage. *headdesk*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I got Pokemon White for my birthday yesterday, and today I'm at my moms so I can finally play it! Zomg. I'm in love. Color me nerdy! :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Bless you bless you bless you bless you prescription cough syrup. Ahhhhhh....


----------



## CAMellie

Nevermind. I forgot what I was going to say. :blink:


----------



## AuntHen

very good news for someone *very *special :happy:


----------



## 1love_emily

It makes me happy when I blast a quick, loud note out my window and it echos throughout the neighborhood.

I love trombone


----------



## littlefairywren

The last seven days


----------



## CPProp

Just finished a brilliant two day conference in the UK with counterparts from Denmark, Finland, Sweden and Norway.


----------



## Mathias

My iPod had been missing for about a month. It had fallen out of my pocket while I was out running errands around campus. Just when I'd given up on it I got a call this morning saying that it'd been turned in. Whoever found it saw my name registered to it and knew it was mine. I've never been so happy in awhile and I'm so thankful for the kindness of others. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

Mathias said:


> My iPod had been missing for about a month. It had fallen out of my pocket while I was out running errands around campus. Just when I'd given up on it I got a call this morning saying that it'd been turned in. Whoever found it saw my name registered to it and knew it was mine. I've never been so happy in awhile and I'm so thankful for the kindness of others. :happy:



That is so awesome  I'm glad you got it back!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy because we freecycled our couch instead of sending it to the dump. It had some life to it yet and i'm happy it went to a young family who really needed it. I wish i wasn't so shy to ask where the girl got her sweater. It was way cute. (Must stop looking to buying more clothes lol.. There's no room!)
Anyway. It just feels good to freecycle. I love getting rid of excess junk but giving a second life to stuff. Most of the stuff i get rid of is near new condition and it feels good to spread the stuff around.
Oh and I'm happy cuz our brand new couch comes tomorrow!! I haven't had non-hand-me-down furniture in like 10 years!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I love making people who don't smile a lot smile.


----------



## Byagi

I received a bunch of clothes I ordered today, AND they all look great! It's a good day.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Today, I found out besides my Pokemon White game, my parents bought me the Dragons Blood body oil and Scarecrow Natural Fangs I wanted from Vampfangs.com     :wubu:

I also have seen some black roses about their bedroom, I suspect are going to be given to me on saturday at my party. 

"This makes my heart SUPER Happy!"


----------



## mel

off work!!


----------



## penguin

I'm pretty sure I slept all night. I don't recall waking up at all, so if I did, it was very brief. I've been suffering from insomnia for almost 6 months now, and have slept through the night only a handful of times since having my daughter. This is a big deal to me!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

BUTLER BASKETBALL!! I'm always happy to call it my alma mater but this just makes it even sweeter. I get so annoyed when people don't give us the credit we deserve. So I'm happy we were able to go out there and prove our worth by knocking off number 1 seed Pitt. Go Dawgs!


----------



## snuggletiger

Happy to be home since being on the go since 4am today.


----------



## CAMellie

Beyond happy...beyond ecstatic...beyond cloud 9!!!! My daughter (who I have not seen in 12 years - for personal reasons) not only contacted me by phone but came over to see me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND NOT ONLY THAT....I AM A GRANDMA!!! Camilia Louise born 10-14-08. I have lots of pictures and we exchanged numbers so we could stay in touch. I feel like I'm dreaming.


----------



## DearPrudence

I'm happy that it's spring, and that I got a ton of cleaning done around the house. I know, exciting, huh?


----------



## Zandoz

Two things


Wife made one of her most excellent coconut cream pies.
Seeing Mellie so happy.


----------



## CAMellie

Zandoz said:


> Two things
> 
> 
> Wife made one of her most excellent coconut cream pies.
> Seeing Mellie so happy.



Thank you, ZanTheMan!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

CAMellie said:


> Beyond happy...beyond ecstatic...beyond cloud 9!!!! My daughter (who I have not seen in 12 years - for personal reasons) not only contacted me by phone but came over to see me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND NOT ONLY THAT....I AM A GRANDMA!!! Camilia Louise born 10-14-08. I have lots of pictures and we exchanged numbers so we could stay in touch. I feel like I'm dreaming.



Congratulations Grandma! :happy:


----------



## CAMellie

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Congratulations Grandma! :happy:



Thanks, JerseyGirl!  We're going for the Nana angle. I've always wanted to be called Nana!


----------



## Gingembre

I am off to Ghana for 3 months TOMORROW!

All been organised so quickly that I don't think it's going to sink in properly until I'm on the plane. A bit excited, very very nervous, but know I'll be fine.

Expect I'll still pop up on Dims every now & again, to lurk if nothing else.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ah Ging! That's awesome! We're going to miss your postings, but Ghana for three months, wow!

Take pics and try to remember to drop one in here now and again will ya?


----------



## Gingembre

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ah Ging! That's awesome! We're going to miss your postings, but Ghana for three months, wow!
> 
> Take pics and try to remember to drop one in here now and again will ya?



Of course - can't have y'all forgetting who I am!


----------



## TwilightStarr

I lost 26 pounds in the last month and half!!!!!! 

For someone who has never lost weight and only gained her whole entire life this is a big friggin deal lol

I am finally taking care of myself for once in my life and I am so glad I'm sticking with it and making it work this time


----------



## fluffyandcute

I am happy that SPRING is here and the weather is absolutely wonderful


----------



## 1love_emily

I don't have to go to prom!

All my friends may be forcing me, but I'm not going. 

Instead, I'm going to meet up with my Dims/real life crush Derek, aka Dism4l. Well, it's not for sure yet. I want to go so badly. I don't want to have to suffer through yet another school dance and blahblahblah. I want to go somewhere far away where I can be with someone I enjoy where I can do things I'll enjoy without being the ninth wheel in my group of friends. 

ALSO, I'm hoping hoping hoping to get into the Rocky Ridge Music Center's Young Artists' Seminar this summer. 5 WEEKS IN ESTES PARK. with musicians... YES PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## CAMellie

My daughter is coming to spend the night Saturday so we can stay up late, talk, and get to know each other again.:happy::happy:


----------



## Saoirse

Im happy cause I saw this video of my friends busking in NC! They also had a huge color print-up in a paper down there! Corey (singing/guitar) and Dusty (upright bass *droool*) left western MA earlier this year, to embark on a cross-country roadtrip to CA. Not sure when they'll end up in CA, cause they seem to the be taking their time (and so they should!!).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQefie78L80

i love those boys so much! Dusty keeps me updated and I live vicariously through the pictures he posts on facebook. IM SO JEALOUS.


----------



## Jon Blaze

- Great workout today! 
- Called my mom on skype, and we had a great chat. My niece is soon to be one years old. She's learning how to talk, and it's super cute ^_^. She said "Uncle Teddy" (Me... My sister calls me Teddy and gives me the puppy dog eyes when she wants something. So now my niece is next to use it against me. T_T lol), and her middle name ("Malia"). 
- Still alive and kicking


----------



## 1love_emily

I'm super excited and happy today because I found out I've been accepted to the Rocky Ridge Music Center's Young Artist Seminar for this summer! It's a 5 week performing arts seminar for ages 15-24. I CANNOT WAIT!!   :bow: :bow: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

I am on vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (and that's not even the best part) :happy:


----------



## Linda

I talked to my mom about my future plans and she didn't go off. lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Although things have been really rough this past week this exchange with my baby cousin really made me laugh and thankful there are children in the world:

Angelina(4):Why is the whole family everybody together here now? 

Me: You know cousin Donny died, right? 

A: Yeh.

E: Well, when someone dies & goes to heaven, we all go to say goodbye to them & cry & talk & then after, we all go to a restaurant & tell stories about them. 

A: (Cousin)Andy is a pothead.

E: That's true but we're talking about Donny today, okay? 

A: Okay. One more 'portant question?

E: Sure.

A: How do you spell Barbie?


----------



## fluffyandcute

Happy that my kiddos are on Spring Break so we might get a chance to do some fun things together this week


----------



## CAMellie

I had the most amazing day with my daughter and two sisters today. Got my babygirl's nose pierced (something she's wanted for a long time) and then went to the mall for a shopping spree at Hot Topic. It felt EXTREMELY weird buying lingerie for my daughter but we had a blast. We spent the entire time talking about important things and getting to know each other again. She's a beautiful young woman and I'm so very proud to be her mama. She's bringing my granddaughter to meet me on Wednesday. I'm practically vibrating with excitement.


----------



## Mishty

My old lady is off work early today, and we're gonna get stoned and mess around while watching Zombieland.


----------



## Lovelyone

The weather is breaking (slowly). The snow has melted there is a bit of sunshine and blue skies,finally! 

My best bud bought me some scrapbook materials for my birthday

Royal Wedding (Fred Astaire) is on OnDemand.

my 3-day headache is gone. 

I had birthday cake and a mini pizza for lunch.


----------



## Mathias

During the holidays last year, my mother had been complaining of pain and went to the hospital. She ended up having to have her appendix taken out, and couldn't spend Christmas with us that year. We put everything on hold until she came home New Year's Eve and the following day we exchanged and opened gifts. 

Afterword, my parents revealed that while my Mom was being operated on the doctors found a mass on her liver and had it removed. Had the doctors not found it, she may have only gone on from as little as a year to about 3 and by that point, nothing would have been able to be done for her. 

As a precautionary measure she had to go through chemotherapy to get rid of any lingering cancerous cells. She made it through them, but it took a toll on her psyically and emotionally. It killed me and everyone else to see her so weak at times, but she made it through the treatments. 
Unfortunately, this past Thanksgiving, tests showed that the treatments had a minimal effect and my Mom had to go through chemotherapy once again. This time the treatments weren't as harsh and they were proving to be working. The doctors recommended an operation to remove the lesion, which she had this past week.

After speaking with her on the phone tonight I can happily and thankfully say my Mother is completely cancer free. I thank God every day that she made it through this!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Me and my best friend _finally_ got a whole day to ourselves, and it was just.. so NICE! Usually when I go hang with her, we stay at her place and her boyfriend is there or our other friend.. but today? Just me and her! ^_^ We went to the local national park, we went swung, we took pictures, we ate subs and watched Public Enemies, and ended it by playing my faaavorite video game, Onechanbara :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie

Awesome change of plans about meeting my granddaughter for the first time. My daughter and granddaughter are going to spend the night at my house Tuesday night. Adrian's relegated to the couch and we're having a girl's night. I'm so happy and excited! :happy:


----------



## 1love_emily

My best friend got into Stanford! She's going to her top choice, I'm going to my top choice, I'm going to RRMC this summer, I'm not failing any of my classes! LIFE JUST GOT A WHOLE LOT BETTER     :bow:


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that Adrian and I are babysitting my granddaughter while my daughter goes to pick up my sister...and we're having a blast. Cammie is the most amazing little girl EVAR!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm most happy that today is Tuesday, which means the next two days I get to go to bed early, Yaaaay! ...this 2am sleeping thing is like, KILLING Me. Ahahaha!


----------



## HottiMegan

Mathias said:


> During the holidays last year, my mother had been complaining of pain and went to the hospital. She ended up having to have her appendix taken out, and couldn't spend Christmas with us that year. We put everything on hold until she came home New Year's Eve and the following day we exchanged and opened gifts.
> 
> Afterword, my parents revealed that while my Mom was being operated on the doctors found a mass on her liver and had it removed. Had the doctors not found it, she may have only gone on from as little as a year to about 3 and by that point, nothing would have been able to be done for her.
> 
> As a precautionary measure she had to go through chemotherapy to get rid of any lingering cancerous cells. She made it through them, but it took a toll on her psyically and emotionally. It killed me and everyone else to see her so weak at times, but she made it through the treatments.
> Unfortunately, this past Thanksgiving, tests showed that the treatments had a minimal effect and my Mom had to go through chemotherapy once again. This time the treatments weren't as harsh and they were proving to be working. The doctors recommended an operation to remove the lesion, which she had this past week.
> 
> After speaking with her on the phone tonight I can happily and thankfully say my Mother is completely cancer free. I thank God every day that she made it through this!



That's wonderful news! My aunt in law got her first chemo yesterday. I hope her story turns out well like yours.


----------



## HottiMegan

My dad asked me to beta test a new project of his. I am so happy that he trusts my opinions since i'm sort of the failure child. (didn't finish college and not working) I am going to put some real honest effort in for him.
I'm also happy that Max seems to be feeling okay about the postponement of his surgery. He is such a trooper.


----------



## Lovelyone

The weather is changing, spring is in the air. 

I finally realized and stopped chatting with a friend of 9 years who makes me feel like shit in every conversation that we have--because I don't agree with him that feederism won't hurt someone in the long run. He can't respect how I feel about the topic and tries to push his issues on me, including saying things like "eat some cupcakes for me" when he knows I am trying to shed some pounds. I don't feel bad about not talking to him anymore.

caesar salad for lunch.


----------



## DeerVictory

I have a couple of free seminars that I'll be attending lined up for the next few weeks, and I'm really excited about it. I haven't made a point of going to a lot of things like this yet. I'm going to one on the Ethics of Pornography tonight, and it's definitely one of the few things I've had to look forward to that aren't boy related.


----------



## mel

I am feeling better!!


----------



## KittyKitten

Today is my mom's birthday and she's 59. I can't believe how fast time is flying! She's almost 60 yet she can pass for 45! She's also physicall strong with high energy. They say I look like her, well, I hope I look that great at almost 60!!!!!! Wooo


----------



## CAMellie

I am NaNa and Adrian is PaPa...that is all :wubu:


----------



## blueeyedevie

Glad my puppy seems to be feeling better. She had me worried earlier.


----------



## CastingPearls

Weather pattern is changing. May be much less snow for tonight tomorrow and Saturday than predicted. Crossing fingers.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hamish and I are going interstate next week for a special occasion, and I am kinda excited :happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear

I won a major hearing, which I had been having much anxiety over, today. I'm very relieved...and extremely exhausted.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that the new laptop I bought for Adrian arrived today. It has many more whistles and bells...and a bigger screen...so he can play his games on it. We were "fighting" too much for computer time on my laptop so now it's all groovy.


----------



## 1love_emily

Watch this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-33i2b17nc&feature=player_embedded






















And be happy, because this is hilarious.


----------



## CAMellie

Finally found, and ordered, a pair of black dress shoes that Adrian actually likes. They're for the wedding. I'm also happy because they were marked down from $70 to only $39.99! Whoohoo!


----------



## danielson123

Spending the weekend with my cousins and going to a huge gun bash today! And WrestleMania is tomorrow night!  :happy:


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> During the holidays last year, my mother had been complaining of pain and went to the hospital. She ended up having to have her appendix taken out, and couldn't spend Christmas with us that year. We put everything on hold until she came home New Year's Eve and the following day we exchanged and opened gifts.
> 
> Afterword, my parents revealed that while my Mom was being operated on the doctors found a mass on her liver and had it removed. Had the doctors not found it, she may have only gone on from as little as a year to about 3 and by that point, nothing would have been able to be done for her.
> 
> As a precautionary measure she had to go through chemotherapy to get rid of any lingering cancerous cells. She made it through them, but it took a toll on her psyically and emotionally. It killed me and everyone else to see her so weak at times, but she made it through the treatments.
> Unfortunately, this past Thanksgiving, tests showed that the treatments had a minimal effect and my Mom had to go through chemotherapy once again. This time the treatments weren't as harsh and they were proving to be working. The doctors recommended an operation to remove the lesion, which she had this past week.
> 
> After speaking with her on the phone tonight I can happily and thankfully say my Mother is completely cancer free. I thank God every day that she made it through this!



This is awesome news!!! It is so hard when someone we care about is sick. I don't think I have ever felt so helpless. This is a time for celebration for sure!!! (((hugs Matt)))


----------



## TwilightStarr

I got Season 1 of One Tree Hill & Season 1 of Ace of Cakes for $1 each at a yard sale today!!


----------



## Mathias

I found Richie Rich on youtube in its entirety. My night is made!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I get to sleep in! Oh, I've missed my darling bed.. so, so much!


----------



## 1love_emily

I was the first person to tell him Happy Birthday.

And now he's 20 :wubu:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I'm feeling slightly better after being sick for 5 days from a cold that came outta nowhere (or, from weather that was 70 degrees one day and snowing the next, wtf).


----------



## Artemisia

I'm working through a tough section in the novel (notes), and it's coming together after employing some alternative techniques. It's a gorgeous day in southern Massachusetts, we spread our lovely loam and seeded it for grass, and I'm having t-bone steaks with asparagus and baked potatoes for lunch/dinner. :eat2:


----------



## Fox

I'm really happy about being a FA today. That's why I'm posting so much more on this site today than I usually do.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy I finished my 900 word rough draft of my final thesis and got it turned in on time. Now to figure out how to pad it with another 600 words for my actual final thesis.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Today I am finally, officially 19 baby!!!


----------



## Linda

Finally done with Pride and Prejudice and have my next book on tap.

Also that I am back to the world of the living. Four days in bed did a world of good.


----------



## jr000

i'm happy/thrilled/ecstatic that a project i've been working on for almost four years has finally got a producer interested enough to bring it to a studio exec to talk over, and that he had the courtesy to email me letting me know....and that i haven't been kicked off the project....yet....

i'm also happy a friend of mine has asked to bring me on board to handle a re-write of a script he's had interest in but no real success, it's nice to feel wanted...

and i'm also happy that a proposal i put together for a comic book miniseries that i was told a year ago had no chance of getting done is likely getting a second look with a new editor who apparently is a fan of my stuff

all in all it's not a bad way to start a monday, especially since i got up at 6:30 to go for a run on what looks like a nice ol' spring day in nyc


----------



## WVMountainrear

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Today I am finally, officially 19 baby!!!



Happy Birthday! :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

I have a wonderful girlfriend and my dad id coming home from his trip to Montana today!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Wierdo!!!! 


How art thoust stranger? Good to see you posting again.

Uh, to stay on topic... ^^^ that's why I'm :happy:. LOL


----------



## Heyyou

Im happy i have more than one of my favorite things and am on my laptop i am soo very thrilled about this, good music too!


----------



## Fox

I'm happy that dubstep is so awesome.


----------



## Heyyou

Fox said:


> I'm happy that dubstep is so awesome.



hehe... "dubstep?"


----------



## MisticalMisty

After struggling for years to get my blood sugar to somewhat normal levels..I got it down to 151 today. I hope this trend continues. It's amazing what 2 days in a hospital can do for your overall health!


----------



## CAMellie

MisticalMisty said:


> After struggling for years to get my blood sugar to somewhat normal levels..I got it down to 151 today. I hope this trend continues. It's amazing what 2 days in a hospital can do for your overall health!



I'm so happy for you, Misty. I also hope the trend continues. I was lucky to find the right combination of medications to control my diabetes and I hope you do, too. Sorry to hear you were in the hospital, though.


----------



## MisticalMisty

CAMellie said:


> I'm so happy for you, Misty. I also hope the trend continues. I was lucky to find the right combination of medications to control my diabetes and I hope you do, too. Sorry to hear you were in the hospital, though.



Thanks Mellie! I was controlled for 2 years and the last 3 years have been hell! 

I was in the hospital a couple of weeks ago for chest pain...the dr. thought it was probably inflammation of the chest wall or a pulled muscle..I'm also experiencing some anxiety...so who knows what's really going on!

I appreciate it!


----------



## danielson123

I think I got a good sign as to where I should go with my life today. Although I'm still a bit scared to go down this particular road.


----------



## 1love_emily

I'm glad I have a nice warm bed I get to crawl into.


----------



## CastingPearls

Monty Python and the Holy Grail always cracks me up.


----------



## Linda

It took me three week but everything is in the mail for my Virginia license. Woot! Woot!


----------



## Weirdo890

OneWickedAngel said:


> Wierdo!!!!
> 
> 
> How art thoust stranger? Good to see you posting again.
> 
> Uh, to stay on topic... ^^^ that's why I'm :happy:. LOL



I'm doing very well Angel. I didn't know people would miss me that much. I'm glad to be back.

Besides that, I'm happy because I started my life-drawing class and it was awesome!


----------



## SMA413

My mommy is bringing me lunch today.


----------



## 1love_emily




----------



## Weirdo890

Three Day Weekend!


----------



## penguin

My daughter's birthday presents just arrived - Donkey and Diddy Kong stuffed toys  She's getting some other stuff too, but these will blow her mind.


----------



## CAMellie

The wedding outfit is on the way! :wubu:


----------



## The Orange Mage

A wild eBay package appeared!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

A group of friends and I are going to Atlantic City for the weekend to celebrate a friend's birthday. Bonus! We will be participating in the annual Rocky Horror Convention that just happens to be where this year? Atlantic City! Now how do I get there again? Oh, I remember...!

_It's just a jump to the left, and then a step to the right..._


----------



## OneWickedAngel

The Orange Mage said:


> A wild eBay package appeared!



Did it have a tuxedo in it? Now that would be wild!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

penguin said:


> My daughter's birthday presents just arrived - Donkey and Diddy Kong stuffed toys  She's getting some other stuff too, but these will blow her mind.


Best. Presents. Evar. =D Just Sayin'!


----------



## CAMellie

OneWickedAngel said:


> A group of friends and I are going to Atlantic City for the weekend to celebrate a friend's birthday. Bonus! We will be participating in the annual Rocky Horror Convention that just happens to be where this year? Atlantic City! Now how do I get there again? Oh, I remember...!
> 
> _It's just a jump to the left, and then a step to the right..._



I will be waiting out front with my bags packed. Just let me know when you'll be swinging by. Thanks.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

It's SPRING! 

And The days have been AMAZING, but Sunday they're talking severe storms. 
Sad thing is, I am PSYCHED AS HELL for them. 

Squeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Mathias

I'm spending the evening reading comics and playing Kingdom Hears over again.

:happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Mathias said:


> I'm spending the evening reading comics and playing Kingdom Hears over again.
> 
> :happy:



I love Kingdom Hearts. I need to play the first one over again. I remember how Ursula kicked my ass the first time around. I need revenge.


----------



## Fox

I get to work at a pizza place tonight. :eat2:


----------



## Weirdo890

Mathias said:


> I'm spending the evening reading comics and playing Kingdom Hears over again.
> 
> :happy:



Ooh, what comics do you like to read? Any particular favorites?


----------



## CAMellie

I'm getting laid tonight.


----------



## Linda

CAMellie said:


> I'm getting laid tonight.





God how I wish this was me. lol

But I will be happy about my own stuff here... my vacation is in sight and I can hardly wait. First one in 6 years. Only 12 more days to go.

(side note: not getting any on that trip either...lol)


Come on May!!! lol


----------



## CAMellie

I would offer to have sex in your honor, Linda, but that would be EXTREMELY weird, creepy, and awkward. LOL

I'm happy that Adrian is bringing me a sandwich from Subway's :eat2:


----------



## Jon Blaze

I'm on skype. I'm on the phone with my second younger sister. From my Dad. Found out about her... in January. lol She's 22. Just a little older than my other younger sister.


----------



## pegz

I'm happy it's the weekend... but I don't have any plans yet. Would love to have a dinner date..... anyone close and game? dang.. that's what I thought...


----------



## Mathias

lovelylady78 said:


> I love Kingdom Hearts. I need to play the first one over again. I remember how Ursula kicked my ass the first time around. I need revenge.



It's the prequel to the first- Birth by Sleep. I can't decide whether or not to replay the game as Ventus again or start a completely new game as Terra. I have the guide with me so I'll try to get everything.



Weirdo890 said:


> Ooh, what comics do you like to read? Any particular favorites?



Civil War, Scott Pilgrim, Blackest Night, and Brightest Day to name a few.


----------



## CAMellie

Mathias said:


> It's the prequel to the first- Birth by Sleep. I can't decide whether or not to replay the game as Ventus again or start a completely new game as Terra. I have the guide with me so I'll try to get everything.



I have Birth by Sleep on my PSP. I haven't even glanced at it yet. I'm thinking maybe I should now. :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze

I just said hello to my two year old nephew for the first time. 

He looks just like me when I was kid.


----------



## CastingPearls

White Zinfandel 





sometimes it's the little things


----------



## SMA413

One of my best friend's from high school has been stationed in Belgium for the last 5 years or so. He's coming back stateside but before he reports for duty in MD, he's coming to visit me for a week. He'll be here in like 3 weeks. So excited!!


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

:kiss2: Today I woke up & kissed the clouds because Im alive and happy.
Yestarday I was extremely happy because I got 3 of the 5 Monster
High gloom beach dolls, and So I feel blessed of these gifts.

Im happy 2day because I think love has found me and care not of outter
appearances but of heart and spirit.

Please help me have thew strength NOT 2 Jinx said love building.
Cause Murpheys Law is a Biz-nitch.


Much Luv & Peace
Bbw Jessie


----------



## Heyyou

Completed my 2011 FAFSA!


----------



## Blackjack

Time for some more baking.


----------



## danielson123

I'm awake during normal human hours for once


----------



## SMA413

had the first (yet short) skype date with a guy I've been talking to for ages. It's about damn time. 


And my pandora quick mix is playing an excellent selection of chill music. Perfection.


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian stopped at the supermarket and bought some of my favorite goodies for me. I love that man to pieces!:wubu:


----------



## Mathias

I saw most of my friends perform in my college's rendition of Merrily we Roll Along for the second time and it was great! I've also been watching the Batman cartoon all night.


----------



## Saoirse

My buddy's coming over to smoke a spliff. We haven't chilled in weeks which has saddened us both as we rarely go more than a few days without seeing each other. I've been missing him!


----------



## danielson123

I'm happy that it was SO nice today, and I went out for a walk to clear my head.


----------



## AnnMarie

Weather was gorgeous. Laughed so hard with friends I feared I might actually die. And other various other good things.  Nice weekend, I'd say.


----------



## CastingPearls

Today is the first anniversary of my joining Dimensions. 

I've met a lot of wonderful people here and some have become dear friends. When I came here I was in for a long recovery from an illness and had horrible insomnia and I spent many hours here just for human 'contact' just because I was unable to go out due to my injuries; for an extrovert it was very isolating and lonely. Here, so many of you shared your lives, laughs and even tears with me and I deeply appreciate it. 

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Scalloped Dodo

That listening to Adele and Mumford & Sons can make me smile and get me thru the day.....-scalloped dodo


----------



## danielson123

Just finished watching Colin Quinn's new HBO special. Hilarious!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> Today is the first anniversary of my joining Dimensions.
> 
> I've met a lot of wonderful people here and some have become dear friends. When I came here I was in for a long recovery from an illness and had horrible insomnia and I spent many hours here just for human 'contact' just because I was unable to go out due to my injuries; for an extrovert it was very isolating and lonely. Here, so many of you shared your lives, laughs and even tears with me and I deeply appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you everyone.



I can't rep you, but wanted you to know it has been absolutely awesome (in the real sense of the word, not the way we casually bandy it around these days), having your insight, intelligence and wit among us. :bow:


----------



## rellis10

CastingPearls said:


> Today is the first anniversary of my joining Dimensions.
> 
> I've met a lot of wonderful people here and some have become dear friends. When I came here I was in for a long recovery from an illness and had horrible insomnia and I spent many hours here just for human 'contact' just because I was unable to go out due to my injuries; for an extrovert it was very isolating and lonely. Here, so many of you shared your lives, laughs and even tears with me and I deeply appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you everyone.



I can't rep you either but you deserve it. You've become a hugely important member of the community. Even when I joined (only a month after I think) you already seemed to have been here for years. You were just that highly thought of and involved in everything.

So here's to your first year, and many more years to come. :bow:


----------



## fluffyandcute

I am happy I was able to wake up and spend another day on God's green earth!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

:bow: *Dude Week On Adipositivity* :bow:


----------



## Sydney Vicious

I'm happy because I woke up next to a handsome man in a nice apartment full of food and comfy things.
Also
I FINALLY got a call back for a job interview, at Lane freaking Bryant!!!


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy because I had a delightful sleep-in with no bad dreams that I can remember.
I'm also happy that my daughter introduced me to her new bf over the phone last night. He seems like a very nice young man and I felt no overwhelming urge to threaten his life if he hurts my little girl.


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> Today is the first anniversary of my joining Dimensions.
> 
> I've met a lot of wonderful people here and some have become dear friends. When I came here I was in for a long recovery from an illness and had horrible insomnia and I spent many hours here just for human 'contact' just because I was unable to go out due to my injuries; for an extrovert it was very isolating and lonely. Here, so many of you shared your lives, laughs and even tears with me and I deeply appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you everyone.





OneWickedAngel said:


> I can't rep you, but wanted you to know it has been absolutely awesome (in the real sense of the word, not the way we casually bandy it around these days), having your insight, intelligence and wit among us. :bow:





rellis10 said:


> I can't rep you either but you deserve it. You've become a hugely important member of the community. Even when I joined (only a month after I think) you already seemed to have been here for years. You were just that highly thought of and involved in everything.
> 
> So here's to your first year, and many more years to come. :bow:



QFT and emphasis...I can't rep you again yet either. 

Ditto to what Rai and Rick have already said, plus you have been nothing short of amazing to me in the short time that we've interacted with/known each other. Further, I've witnessed you being amazing to countless others in this community. You are truly an outstanding person, and we're lucky to have you around.


----------



## Twilley

I'm happy that my air conditioning is finally working again.


----------



## nettie

View attachment 92234


After six weeks in a cam walker boot that maddeningly slowed me down, caused me to bump into and step on countless hapless folks, and even accidentally open cupboard doors as I passed by, my foot has finally healed enough to be set free! Still a bit swollen, but happy!!!


----------



## danielson123

Animal House on HBO. It gets better and better every time I watch it.


----------



## CAMellie

I got tired of having my Composition & Communication II final looming over my head...and completed it and turned it in tonight. I followed ALL the rubric requirements, cited my sources (both in text and at the end of my paper), and met the word count. (Passed it by 30 words as a matter of fact!) Now I can concentrate on my Media and American Culture final which has 2 parts with 550 words per part.


----------



## fluffyandcute

Woke up and heard my favorite song...yeah I knew it was gonna be a good day


----------



## penguin

I had a good day, despite having a cold. I got a good nap in, had a great chat and skype session, then my daughter and I went to the playground on the way home from day care. We watched a documentary about dangerous animals which she loved and asked all sorts of questions about, and then I got to spend ages on the phone with one of my best friends. Now if I could only get back to sleep, it'd be even better!


----------



## KittyKitten

Yayyyyyyyyy I got the job teaching earth science!


----------



## CastingPearls

Lots of energy, clarity and laughter today.


----------



## thatgirl08

My gorgeous fucking furniture that got dropped off a few hours ago. So ready for the new apartmentttt!


----------



## Lamia

I finally have full time status and insurance at the job I've been at for 3 years!


----------



## SMA413

1.) It's such a gorgeous day out today.
2.) It's NOT unbearably hot.
3.) It's my birthday today. 
4.) My ear is healing beautifully after surgery.


----------



## Weirdo890

SMA413 said:


> 1.) It's such a gorgeous day out today.
> 2.) It's NOT unbearably hot.
> 3.) It's my birthday today.
> 4.) My ear is healing beautifully after surgery.



Well Happy Birthday to you!! I hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Weirdo890

1. I have a wonderful girlfriend whom I love dearly

2. I'm listening to good music

3. I'm going to my favorite class today. Life drawing is so much fun.


----------



## thatgirl08

I had a good conversation with my mom today for the first time in about 7 months.


----------



## danielson123

Our new bathroom is almost done! Well at least to the point where I don't have to take the bus to campus to use the restroom.


----------



## CastingPearls

Last night during a brief moment of self-doubt a friend reminded me who I am. I AM awesome. And so is she. :bow:

She also made me laugh so hard I almost peed myself.


----------



## J34

Has his car license restored, and after a month can now drive. Although gas prices have gone up like 45cents since that time


----------



## rg770Ibanez

I bought a new ax today


----------



## 1love_emily

My good friend is probably gonna lose her V-card tonight, and I'm so happy for her. She sounds like she's in love with this guy


----------



## Lovelyone

Today while playing with my niece's daughter (yes I am a great auntie), she made me some imaginary sticky eddie (spaghetti--she has no front teeth) in my jewelry box that acts as an imaginary crock pot. Before she explained to me what sticky eddie was I really didn't want to try it, even though it was something imaginary from the mind of a 3 1/2 year old. This both amused and grossed me out at the same time and gave her a tickle too as she tried to force me to try it. hehhe.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I got to spend time with an old friend [even though my parents hate her, her siblings, and her Mother. ] and whilst doing so, got to go over to my uncles house and spend time with him and my cousin. It was such a blast to just kick back, chill, have a couple of drinks, play some games, ect.


----------



## Paw Paw

I got a call from a long lost friend. 

And the gunfire outside, did not break any walls or windows here. Yeah, I'm on the floor.lol

Peace,
2P.


----------



## penguin

My BIL is in town and will be staying with me for part of his visit. I haven't seen him in about 2 years, so it's great to catch up properly. My mum also came over for a visit today too, so that was even better


----------



## Heyyou

penguin said:


> My BIL is in town and will be staying with me for part of his visit. I haven't seen him in about 2 years, so it's great to catch up properly. My mum also came over for a visit today too, so that was even better



Enjoy the visit 

Im happy its a SUPER sunny day, and im about to go out and enjoy it the best way i can figure out how!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy because Max was singled out in his Tae Kwon Do class today for being an exceptional student. He received a Rising Star patch to put on his uniform. He has such enthusiasm for this class and always has a smile on his face. I'm so glad we got him into it. When Alex is old enough, we'll sign him up too.


----------



## bellastarr

Tomorrow is my day off work and that makes me smile!


----------



## fluffyandcute

It's Friday!! Enough said


----------



## Heyyou

Its FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMA413

I just finished a 16hr certification class that usually costs $400... for free. I <3 my employer


----------



## TwilightStarr

I am rocking out to some amazing music while getting ready to go out with BFF since high school to see my favorite local metal band play at a good friend's birthday show tonight!!!!

All that is just a basket full of awesome!! and metal!!! \m/


----------



## The Orange Mage

I'm happy that a potentially awful situation turned out possibly positive. I didn't hear what I wanted to hear...I think instead I heard what I NEEDED to hear. I thought it would hurt like hell, but instead it's left me mostly calm with a only a few bouts of tears. I already knew most of it to be true anyways.

I just wish it hadn't come to this. Needing to have someone I loved and considered my best friend stay completely out of my life because their mere existance is painful to bear...it sucks and makes me feel like a dick a little bit, but if it's what I need to be happy, so be it.


----------



## WVMountainrear

At first I was unhappy because the weather here has been absolutely beautiful the last three days when I've had to be at work, but today has been rainy and dreary; however, I've spent a wonderfully lazy day at home just enjoying the tranquility and listening to the rain outside.


----------



## 1love_emily

I got a Superior (I) rating on my trombone solo! I've been preparing this solo since September for auditions and contest, and it paid off! It was so hard, and I put so many hours into it, and it all worked! I'm so proud of myself


----------



## Saoirse

My friend set me up with a guy last night. A bunch of us went out but they made it clear that we were on our first date. He's sweet and we had a good time. We exchanged digits and hugged goodbye. I found out from my friend that he wanted to kiss me goodnight but chickened out. Too cute!


----------



## KittyKitten

I am happy to be ok and that my family, loved ones are ok. There were a series of tornadoes that came through central North Carolina, including one that touched down in my county. It was bad.


----------



## danielson123

At this wedding I was at tonight, I ran into somebody I went to middle school with. We became friends.


----------



## thatgirl08

Today consisted of: lots of productivity, apartment shopping, silly hats, cupcakes, Scr4m, painting apartment furniture, lots of cute boys and my best friends. It was fabulous.


----------



## CAMellie

Today I completed all my work for UNIVERSITY COMPOSITION AND COMMUNICATION II (including my thesis). Now all I have to do is my final essay in my Media and American culture class - piece of cake.


----------



## SMA413

I drove up to Austin last night for my friend's birthday. I hadn't seen them since January and had so much fun with them.  I really need to make more time to go see them it's only an hour away.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

It's a sunny day out, and windy enough that I can finally break out my big dragon kite! <3 SO HAPPY!


----------



## CAMellie

Today I found out just how much I am loved by my friends and family.:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

a simple mani/pedi and slowly getting over a phobia.


----------



## HottiMegan

We bought an Xbox 360 with connect. Something fun for the family. We also bought a plush Angry Bird. (the yellow triangle kind) We've been throwing it at each other  new video games make me happy


----------



## CAMellie

Just turned in my final for my Media and American Culture class. 56 words over the 1,000 word requirement. Boo-yah!


----------



## penguin

I'm really enjoying the cold wet rainy day. And chatting on skype


----------



## SMA413

bean and cheese breakfast tacos at 4AM before going to bed


----------



## Linda

Good things do come to those who wait patiently. The bigger picture is coming together.


----------



## Saoirse

I got laid last night! And he still wants to take me out tonight. Fuckin scoooooore!


----------



## Jon Blaze

- Great workout today

- Had a nice briefing on Islam. Might be going to a mosque soon.

- Should be back in the states soon as well.

- Bought my plane tickets to see my family. Two destinations for under 600. I'm game. lol

- I just bought Insanity: The Asylum. I will be able to start it in mid June. I'll check in and come out a warden. Bring it on Shaun T. lol


----------



## Surlysomething

I only have to work 3 days this week then i'm off for 5.

I'm heading up to my bestie's which is about 5 hours out of town and I *can't wait* to see them all. Lots of nothing doing and eating good food and playing with dogs and laughing and not being in this stupid city.


Yay! Yay! Yay!

AND the Canucks have a 3 game to zero lead in the playoffs. YAY!


----------



## fluffyandcute

Happy that I got some things ordered off Amazon that I wanted! Good day


----------



## SMA413

I found out that one of my best friends (who lives in VA) is coming to visit the first week of May! This also happens to be the same time that another one of my best friends (who has been station in Belgium) is coming to visit me. I'm so excited!!!


Oh- and turkey sandwiches with cheddar Sun Harvest chips on it with oatmeal raisin cookies for dessert.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that I have a melodramatic over imagination and always expect the worse...because it always makes me feel SO much happier when I'm proven wrong!:happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Last night/this morning was the first time in a while that I didn't have an anxiety attack. Woot Woot


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Just found out from the professor I T.A. for- I'm officially half way to becoming a college English professor... PSYCHED!


----------



## danielson123

I dressed properly for today's warm spring weather. :happy:


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian and I have been gathering addresses for the wedding invitations - and we've been happily blown away by Adrian's extended family's support. His immediate family (mom, dad, 3 brothers, and sister) have been...how can I put this nicely? assholes? So this has been a wonderful day full of support and caring by the rest of his family.:happy::happy:


----------



## Aust99

It's the first day of my holidays and I am still in bed.... Sooooo glad I could sleep in today and these holidays could not have come too soon. I'm buggered!


----------



## mel

today is the first day since last thursday that I have felt a little bit better...ahhhhhh


----------



## Saoirse

he is ADORABLE


----------



## CAMellie

We have finally...Finally...FINALLY...set the date for our wedding. Friday, June 10th at 2pm. I'm so happy now that I can get the invitations printed.


----------



## webtalker

i reached ontime at office today, thats my happiness makes my office day a good one.


----------



## penguin

I had a good night out with my friends. We play trivia every Wednesday at a pub, and we usually win, but it's just nice to get out and have a few hours of fun. My brother in law is in town and he joined us, even though he thought it wouldn't be any good, but he had a good time too


----------



## Stroker Ace

You get to live another day. Make the most of it!
I helped raise $ for a charity over the weekend. Got to rock out some.
Life is good... if you want it!

Total dorkin' and lovin' it, cheers


----------



## Surlysomething

5 Days OFF starting tomorrow!

Hanging with my bestie's.
New kittens.
Dairy Queen!
Doodle Dog.
Country living.
Apple Crisp.


----------



## sugar and spice

CAMellie said:


> We have finally...Finally...FINALLY...set the date for our wedding. Friday, June 10th at 2pm. I'm so happy now that I can get the invitations printed.



Congratulations!!


----------



## CAMellie

sugar and spice said:


> Congratulations!!



Thank you SO much! I am completely stoked.


----------



## Fox

IT'S 4/20!!!

I even made a song to celebrate. :happy:

Click this to have an eargasm


----------



## danielson123

About to have a nice night out with my father. Out to dinner, then to support our local wrestling promotion . . . from the front row!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I got my sexy new computer today, and I bought two new pairs of shoes: sensible black dress shoes for long days on my feet at work and a new pair of tennis shoes for all of the walking I'm going to be doing on vacation next week! I'm on the downhill slide into some needed time off! :happy:


----------



## Heyyou

lovelylady78 said:


> I got my sexy new computer today, and I bought two new pairs of shoes: sensible black dress shoes for long days on my feet at work and a new pair of tennis shoes for all of the walking I'm going to be doing on vacation next week! I'm on the downhill slide into some needed time off! :happy:



Congrats lovelylady78! And also, congrats on term "sensible shoes!" 

I am also _thrilled_ because i am *hired* as of today!  And that is what i am _very_ happy about today!


----------



## Zandoz

Heyyou said:


> Congrats lovelylady78! And also, congrats on term "sensible shoes!"
> 
> I am also _thrilled_ because i am *hired* as of today!  And that is what i am _very_ happy about today!



Congrats on the job!


----------



## Heyyou

Zandoz said:


> Congrats on the job!



Thank you, Zandoz!  *hi-five* I appreciate that very much! And have a wonderful rest of your day too!


----------



## Mishty

It's my favorite holiday, and I'm spending it with my favorite people and my best girl. And Pocky.


----------



## CleverBomb

Heyyou said:


> Congrats lovelylady78! And also, congrats on term "sensible shoes!"
> 
> I am also _thrilled_ because i am *hired* as of today!  And that is what i am _very_ happy about today!


Congratulations!

-Rusty


----------



## mel

*I AM GOING TO THE VEGAS BASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am SO excited!!!!!!!*


----------



## The Orange Mage

The majority of my work is done! (At work, leaving at 2am est)


----------



## Saoirse

Got a super cute dress for my date tonight and tomorrow the bestie and I leave for our San Fran vaca!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Someone asked me the other day what sort of blessing a non-religious person would give during, say, a baby shower or a christening or something similar. This is what I came up with:
_If I could bestow one blessing on those welcoming the birth of a new life, let it be this: May your children ride unicorns as long as the magic may bear them, for youth and innocence in this world pass away far before their time. Let there never be a value of "too many" assigned to hugs and kisses, for you will miss their number each passing day without one. May you live long enough that your children truly recognize the sacrifices you've made and the wisdom you've imparted, if only for the satisfaction of a task well done and assurance that it will live on long after you. May you always remember that no matter how big or self-reliant your children get, they once fit snugly in the crook of your arm and depended on you for everything--there was no world for them beyond your hands and your heartbeat. And lastly remember, in the words of an old magician from far away, that a heart is not judged by how much you love, but by how much you are loved by others.​_


----------



## penguin

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> _If I could bestow one blessing on those welcoming the birth of a new life, let it be this: May your children ride unicorns as long as the magic may bear them, for youth and innocence in this world pass away far before their time. Let there never be a value of "too many" assigned to hugs and kisses, for you will miss their number each passing day without one. May you live long enough that your children truly recognize the sacrifices you've made and the wisdom you've imparted, if only for the satisfaction of a task well done and assurance that it will live on long after you. May you always remember that no matter how big or self-reliant your children get, they once fit snugly in the crook of your arm and depended on you for everything--there was no world for them beyond your hands and your heartbeat. And lastly remember, in the words of an old magician from far away, that a heart is not judged by how much you love, but by how much you are loved by others.​_



That's beautiful.


----------



## mel

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Someone asked me the other day what sort of blessing a non-religious person would give during, say, a baby shower or a christening or something similar. This is what I came up with:
> _If I could bestow one blessing on those welcoming the birth of a new life, let it be this: May your children ride unicorns as long as the magic may bear them, for youth and innocence in this world pass away far before their time. Let there never be a value of "too many" assigned to hugs and kisses, for you will miss their number each passing day without one. May you live long enough that your children truly recognize the sacrifices you've made and the wisdom you've imparted, if only for the satisfaction of a task well done and assurance that it will live on long after you. May you always remember that no matter how big or self-reliant your children get, they once fit snugly in the crook of your arm and depended on you for everything--there was no world for them beyond your hands and your heartbeat. And lastly remember, in the words of an old magician from far away, that a heart is not judged by how much you love, but by how much you are loved by others.​_



Very Nice!!!:bounce:


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that Sears seems almost desperate to hire Adrian. He'll have way more hours per week and partial commissions on sales. I'm so proud of him...and I'm positive that he'll get the job.:happy:


----------



## Heyyou

CAMellie said:


> I'm happy that Sears seems almost desperate to hire Adrian. He'll have way more hours per week and partial commissions on sales. I'm so proud of him...and I'm positive that he'll get the job.:happy:



I am happy for you! I too worked for Sears Holdings, over at K-mart. I was a replenisher. This was the position I had talked about in the "Letters to people, places and things" thread, and i did end up resigning due to flagrant disrespect at work. You can make minimum wage anywhere!

Monday is the start of a new beginning for me, and i am feeling wonderful just thinking about it. I firmly wish yourself and Adrian the best at Sears Holdings! 

And remember.. Sears gets 20% off at K-mart, as well as Sears.. or something like that. At least 20% of apparel and softlines, departments 29, 36, 46, and 49.. or something like that. And the Panasonic 50" TV, model TC-P50C2, is $579 through Saturday! Snatch that one up!


----------



## CastingPearls

Got my hair did.
Xanax
Loyal friends (Spooky Oats)
New friends (Check with Legal)
Self-respect.


----------



## Weirdo890

I got out of class early because it was a test day and I got done early.


----------



## frankman

Big international movie plans and cthulu dildo's.


----------



## Zandoz

I got away from the house today and got to see real green trees.


----------



## CAMellie

Heyyou said:


> I am happy for you! I too worked for Sears Holdings, over at K-mart. I was a replenisher. This was the position I had talked about in the "Letters to people, places and things" thread, and i did end up resigning due to flagrant disrespect at work. You can make minimum wage anywhere!
> 
> Monday is the start of a new beginning for me, and i am feeling wonderful just thinking about it. I firmly wish yourself and Adrian the best at Sears Holdings!
> 
> And remember.. Sears gets 20% off at K-mart, as well as Sears.. or something like that. At least 20% of apparel and softlines, departments 29, 36, 46, and 49.. or something like that. And the Panasonic 50" TV, model TC-P50C2, is $579 through Saturday! Snatch that one up!



Thanks for the well wishes and the tip about the employee discount. I am SO gonna use it...often! LOL


----------



## Weirdo890

I scored 107% on my math test!!


----------



## mel

I went to work


----------



## CAMellie

I received my final grades for my last set of two classes and was very pleasantly surprised. I got a B- and a C+. Awesome grades considering the death of my very best friends affected my classes for almost 3 weeks. I honestly thought I was going to fail them both. I'm extremely happy that I didn't.:happy:


----------



## Saoirse

deeeep dicking


----------



## The Orange Mage

Saoirse said:


> deeeep dicking



I'm happy about THIS! Not in that way ...more that this phrase brightened my day...a friend and I were talking just two days ago about how "if you're feeling down, you probably need to give or receive a deep dicking."

It made me smile and chuckle.


----------



## Saoirse

The Orange Mage said:


> I'm happy about THIS! Not in that way ...more that this phrase brightened my day...a friend and I were talking just two days ago about how "if you're feeling down, you probably need to give or receive a deep dicking."
> 
> It made me smile and chuckle.



omg it was HOT! We broke in my new truck (i love that the backseats fold down!) and i have a bruise on my back.  and it was at my favorite place in the world!


----------



## pegz

1. It's Friday!
2. Endless possibilities
3. Rainy day


----------



## Heyyou

Very delighted today is Friday, and Good Friday at that! Amen.

Also thrilled i heard Harvey Danger's "Flagpole Sitta" on the radio this morning!

"Been around the world and found that only stupid people are breeding. the cretans cloning and feeding. And i dont even own a TV."

Classic. Happy Good Friday to all, my fellow Christians!


----------



## Saoirse

And Happy Earth Day to everyone!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I'M OFFICIALLY ON VACATION!!!!!! :happy::happy:


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Beautiful weather, spent the day with wife and kids and watching football with a beer. Whats not to be happy about?


----------



## CAMellie

My fiance's cousin asked to be a madrina for our wedding. I'm not exactly sure what it means, but apparently it's a great thing and it means a lot that his extended family is being so supportive.:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

CAMellie said:


> My fiance's cousin asked to be a madrina for our wedding. I'm not exactly sure what it means, but apparently it's a great thing and it means a lot that his extended family is being so supportive.:happy:


I'm pretty sure it's not this, no matter WHAT Wiki says:

An animal (usually an old mare), wearing a bell and acting as the leader of a troop of pack mules.

Could be one of these:

1. godmother
2. (nautical) Woman who ceremonially names and launches a ship



Why don't you just ask? LOL

And congratulations, of course.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*SO FREAKING EXCITED....was gonna go see a band from DC called YELLOW DUBMARINE..but my friend bailed...

then another friend begged me to go see RUSH...but i was like meh....NO $$$.....

THEN another friend offered me tx to CIRQUE de SOLEIL TOTEM and I was like WTF i would love to...but don't have the $$$$ and got a call back ...saying NO WORRIES....on my way in a bit after eating some chili on a cold rainy day....

YEAH ME!!!

and this was literally all in the last 15 minutes WTF *


----------



## CAMellie

CastingPearls said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not this, no matter WHAT Wiki says:
> 
> An animal (usually an old mare), wearing a bell and acting as the leader of a troop of pack mules.
> 
> Could be one of these:
> 
> 1. godmother
> 2. (nautical) Woman who ceremonially names and launches a ship
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just ask? LOL
> 
> And congratulations, of course.



I asked and am just waiting for a response. Yahoo Answers said that madrinas are kind of like sponsors for the wedding. Helping to purchase things, etc.. If that's true it would be SO awesome!


----------



## Rowan

After being out of work for almost 6 months, I got a job offer today!!!! I am so freaking happy! It's a call center job, starts at $13 an hour and has amazing full benefits including medical, dental, vision, paid vacation, paid sick time, and 401k. With all the stress in my life lately, this was such an amazing blessing!


----------



## CastingPearls

Rowan said:


> After being out of work for almost 6 months, I got a job offer today!!!! I am so freaking happy! It's a call center job, starts at $13 an hour and has amazing full benefits including medical, dental, vision, paid vacation, paid sick time, and 401k. With all the stress in my life lately, this was such an amazing blessing!


That's wonderful news! Congrats!


----------



## sugar and spice

Rowan said:


> After being out of work for almost 6 months, I got a job offer today!!!! I am so freaking happy! It's a call center job, starts at $13 an hour and has amazing full benefits including medical, dental, vision, paid vacation, paid sick time, and 401k. With all the stress in my life lately, this was such an amazing blessing!



YAY!! Congratulations! I am really happy for you. You deserve some good luck and happiness.


----------



## CAMellie

The HR rep was so impressed by Adrian that she brought in the Electronics Dept manager to do the 2nd interview right then and there. He's hired! He does his mandatory drug screening on Monday - along with the filling out of 60 trillion papers - and then starts his 2 weeks training period on Tuesday. I am so damned proud of my man! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## GTAFA

Saw the production of Mozart's opera _La Clemenza di Tito_ in toronto tonight for the second time, totally enamoured of the music, which i didn't really know until now. It's such a blessing to discover this. 

~~~~~~~~~~~Bliss~~~~~~~~`


----------



## CAMellie

CAMellie said:


> The HR rep was so impressed by Adrian that she brought in the Electronics Dept manager to do the 2nd interview right then and there. He's hired! He does his mandatory drug screening on Monday - along with the filling out of 60 trillion papers - and then starts his 2 weeks training period on Tuesday. I am so damned proud of my man! :wubu::wubu:



Oops! He already filled out all his paperwork. Now to pee in a cup. LOL


----------



## mz_puss

My Internets back up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whooo hooo , being computerless hurts...


----------



## biggirlsrock

That Mz_Puss' Big Cuties site will soon be opening!!! :smitten:


----------



## mz_puss

biggirlsrock said:


> That Mz_Puss' Big Cuties site will soon be opening!!! :smitten:



Im super excited about that too !!! I cant wait


----------



## Heyyou

> Originally Posted by Rowan View Post
> After being out of work for almost 6 months, I got a job offer today!!!! I am so freaking happy! It's a call center job, starts at $13 an hour and has amazing full benefits including medical, dental, vision, paid vacation, paid sick time, and 401k. With all the stress in my life lately, this was such an amazing blessing!



Hey cool, things are looking up for you. Thanks for telling us about it!


----------



## Zandoz

Rowan said:


> After being out of work for almost 6 months, I got a job offer today!!!! I am so freaking happy! It's a call center job, starts at $13 an hour and has amazing full benefits including medical, dental, vision, paid vacation, paid sick time, and 401k. With all the stress in my life lately, this was such an amazing blessing!




Congrats! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heyyou

Im happy that employment is on the rise, and that we can come into here and post our exhuberance about returning to the workforce! Hi-five all around! Im not going even going to stunt, that is good.. no, *great* news, and its great to maintain an atmosphere of happiness and let it guide our days. 

Im vicariously being happy for the OP here, adding my agreement to the happiness bestowed by other posters, and adding it to my own good news of employment and im SOOO freakin' feeling GOOD at this time! Oh man. What a great day 

Keepin the good vibes going. Life. Live it! Viva la vida! Also happy its not humid today.


----------



## AuntHen

I am going to an Easter party this afternoon... wonderful family, friends and food! (plus all the chocolate bunnies!!) :happy:


----------



## Aust99

I'm going camping in the morning with some good friends... Yay for long weekends, old friends, a couple good books and some delicious wine...


----------



## CastingPearls

I changed my political party affiliation today. 

I also renewed my drivers license and when I handed over the old DL to be punched and looked at my old pic I was just astounded over how much I'd changed in four years. When the new DL was ready and official and I had to check them both before signing off he looked at both of them and at me and did a double-take and smiled and said WOW. It really was a big change.


----------



## penguin

Congrats to all of those who've gotten new jobs! That's fantastic news.

I'm happy my daughter's birthday part went well, that she had a good day, and that now it's over  I'm also happy that I didn't stress out over it like I tend to do when I'm hosting something. The food was great (including the bread bowl with corn relish dip that I made, and I made the loaf of bread myself), the people were great, the conversation was great. The kids had a wonderful time and I just kept very relaxed and chill about it all. I'm so pleased with that.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I'm happy that I'm happy. I think this vacation is going to be very positive for me. I'm set to give my boss on answer on accepting a new position once I return to the office on May 2nd. I'm finally tired of holding onto pointless negative emotions in my personal life. I just feel *good*.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that I grew a pair of big, hairy balls...and stopped accepting emotional responsibility for the actions of someone else. I didn't do it. He did. Move on.


----------



## thatgirl08

I move out in about a week & almost everything is packed & ready.. so excited! (although, still a little stressed.)

Also, went to the outlet mall today and got a ton of gorgeous stuff including a Coach wrislet and a stack of Old Navy dresses.. amazing day.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that my honey got me some Fritos scoops and ranch dip for snacking:wubu:


----------



## tinkerbell

I'm happy that I get to see my sisters and their families today. And my older sister is bringing a flat iron for me, so I don't have to buy one.


----------



## Saoirse

I smoked on the Haight!! And made a few purchases as well.


----------



## Twilley

Thye possibility of seeing my dad this afternoon. He's on the road frequently, and it's been a rough week for me, so it'll be good to blow off some steam.


----------



## herin

I'm talking to someone I like and listening to Muse.


----------



## SMA413

I cleaned my car out top to bottom. It needed it BAD.


----------



## Mishty

Today has been full of amazing food, and I didn't have to go to Mass, or nothin'!


----------



## CastingPearls

Making plans with my brother to get my first tattoo.


----------



## penguin

I had an amazingly epic conversation on facebook last night with an old work friend, while having an even more epic conversation with him by sms at the same time.


----------



## CPProp

Just had my son spent three brilliant days with me.


----------



## fluffyandcute

Had a wonderful Easter weekend with my kiddos!


----------



## snuggletiger

Getting my new TV


----------



## danielson123

Oh my God, it's so beautiful out today! :happy:


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Best friends, great conversations, my friend giving me a cigarette (me smoking = a rarity), and Jeff Buckley coming from the speakers. Moments of truly being at peace with the world.


----------



## Cupcake91

Aced my theatre exam


----------



## CAMellie

I was befriended on Facebook by several members of Adrian's extended family and they gave me their mailing addresses for wedding invitations.


----------



## Sydney Vicious

I got a call back from Lane Bryant about my interview... I start Monday!!


----------



## Tracyarts

The big wood bench swing I ordered for the back yard came in today, we'll either get it assembled tonight or in the morning. I've been wanting a swing back there for the past few years, and now I finally have one to enjoy.

Tracy


----------



## SMA413

I had some phenomenal sushi with a phenomenal friend I haven't seen in ages. I love that whenever we get together, it's like no time at all has passed since the last time. 

And a cute boy I've been hanging out with lately can't seem to get enough of me.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm just so amazed at how many people are stepping forward to help us out with the wedding reception. I feel all happy and weepy at the same time. :happy:


----------



## Rowan

CastingPearls said:


> That's wonderful news! Congrats!





sugar and spice said:


> YAY!! Congratulations! I am really happy for you. You deserve some good luck and happiness.





Heyyou said:


> Hey cool, things are looking up for you. Thanks for telling us about it!





Zandoz said:


> Congrats! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you everyone!! Getting the news that i got hired was the lifting of such a weight off my shoulders! This will now allow me to pay off some bills and get back on my feet, maybe be able to take a trip to see a friend sometime.


----------



## CastingPearls

I've been sitting near the open front door drinking sweet well water and watching heat lightning quietly fill the sky. I'm talking with old old friends who know me better than I know myself, and new friends who adore me and don't know better but it's okay cos I adore them too.

I am loved. 

Counting my blessings. *Some of you*, I'm counting twice.


----------



## penguin

Getting packages in the mail  I like getting stuff. 

I'm also feeling really good about some things going on in my life, and the direction they're heading in.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Rowan said:


> Thank you everyone!! Getting the news that i got hired was the lifting of such a weight off my shoulders! This will now allow me to pay off some bills and get back on my feet, maybe be able to take a trip to see a friend sometime.



Congrats on the job Ro! :bow: Call me when you visit NYC okay?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Overheard while relaxing at the HighLine (an elevated park near the Hudson River), late yesterday afternoon, enjoying the last of the sun, earbuds on, reading a book 

"_Don't hate 'cause she's got about 15 years on you and her tits are prettier than yours_."

Yes, I was braless. 
Yes, by then it was a little chilly.
No, I didn't know I was the object of the conversation until the color of my blouse and my shoes were also mentioned.
No, they apparently had no clue I could hear them.
And considering they appeared to be in their early 20s, who was I to inform them I actually had over twenty years on them? 

Yay unexpected ego boosts! :happy:


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian's abuelita is making chicken mole for the whole reception party! :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

OneWickedAngel said:


> Overheard while relaxing at the HighLine (an elevated park near the Hudson River), late yesterday afternoon, enjoying the last of the sun, earbuds on, reading a book
> 
> "_Don't hate 'cause she's got about 15 years on you and her tits are prettier than yours_."
> 
> Yes, I was braless.
> Yes, by then it was a little chilly.
> No, I didn't know I was the object of the conversation until the color of my blouse and my shoes were also mentioned.
> No, they apparently had no clue I could hear them.
> And considering they appeared to be in their early 20s, who was I to inform them I actually had over twenty years on them?
> 
> Yay unexpected ego boosts! :happy:


 

That's awesome!


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> Overheard while relaxing at the HighLine (an elevated park near the Hudson River), late yesterday afternoon, enjoying the last of the sun, earbuds on, reading a book
> 
> "_Don't hate 'cause she's got about 15 years on you and her tits are prettier than yours_."
> 
> Yes, I was braless.
> Yes, by then it was a little chilly.
> No, I didn't know I was the object of the conversation until the color of my blouse and my shoes were also mentioned.
> No, they apparently had no clue I could hear them.
> And considering they appeared to be in their early 20s, who was I to inform them I actually had over twenty years on them?
> 
> Yay unexpected ego boosts! :happy:


It's a beautiful thing when it happens though, isn't it? LOL

(Like the wife who slapped her husband as I made my way through a restaurant and he pushed her out of the way to get a better look at me, or the wife who slapped her husband because he was staring at me licking salt off a margarita glass...ROFL)


----------



## Mathias

I presented my Communications portfolio to the head of the department and he was very impressed with the photos and writings I had. I still plan on adding a few last minute things to it but I can breathe easy.


----------



## AuntHen

Some dude was blowing on a vuvu in the parking lot at my work today!! haha


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian's new job with Sears offers health and dental insurance! That makes me VERY happy!


----------



## 1love_emily

I'm happy that I get to spend the night alone... dinner on my own, evening on my own... it'll be nice to have some quiet.


----------



## pegz

Just happy to be home from work..... another rainy night in paradise


----------



## Blackjack

fat9276 said:


> Some dude was blowing on a vuvu in the parking lot at my work today!! haha



A vuvuzela?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

fat9276 said:


> Some dude was blowing on a vuvu in the parking lot at my work today!! haha





Blackjack said:


> *A vuvuzela?*



Dear gawd I almost hope so! Because the v word I initially thought she wrote would be a totally illegal act to perform in public in several states.


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> Overheard while relaxing at the HighLine (an elevated park near the Hudson River), late yesterday afternoon, enjoying the last of the sun, earbuds on, reading a book
> 
> "_Don't hate 'cause she's got about 15 years on you and her tits are prettier than yours_."
> 
> Yes, I was braless.
> Yes, by then it was a little chilly.
> No, I didn't know I was the object of the conversation until the color of my blouse and my shoes were also mentioned.
> No, they apparently had no clue I could hear them.
> And considering they appeared to be in their early 20s, who was I to inform them I actually had over twenty years on them?
> 
> Yay unexpected ego boosts! :happy:



*N*ow... here's an even better ego boost.... imagine how many faces were pressed against the windows above the Highline to check out the wonderful view :wubu:


----------



## danielson123

Last final tomorrow! Then out to... look for a job I guess.


----------



## penguin

I successfully tackled my daughter's room, including rearranging it. I have to sort out the toys from other rooms and find homes from them back in hers, but this is a huge relief to finally have done it.

All up, it's been a pretty great day


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm blogging again.


----------



## HDANGEL15

OneWickedAngel said:


> Overheard while relaxing at the HighLine (an elevated park near the Hudson River), late yesterday afternoon, enjoying the last of the sun, earbuds on, reading a book
> 
> "_Don't hate 'cause she's got about 15 years on you and her tits are prettier than yours_."
> 
> Yes, I was braless.
> Yes, by then it was a little chilly.
> No, I didn't know I was the object of the conversation until the color of my blouse and my shoes were also mentioned.
> No, they apparently had no clue I could hear them.
> And considering they appeared to be in their early 20s, who was I to inform them I actually had over twenty years on them?
> 
> Yay unexpected ego boosts! :happy:


*
RAWRRRRRRRRRR cougars rule!!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*CORTISONE SHOTS in both knees yesterday- breezed down the steps this AM......wow life is good*


----------



## SMA413

Texts from a cute boy that start out "Hi, sunshine" and end with a date


----------



## CAMellie

Gonna get out of the house for the day...spend it with my honey :wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger

Got the DVD player hooked up to the new TV 
yeah me and the new TV the affair continues:wubu:


----------



## Robbie_Rob

It's a beautiful day and my local town centre is full of beautiful bbw's wearing summer appropriate clothing :smitten: God i love hot weather


----------



## CastingPearls

Besides getting back to my own blog, I've been invited to contribute to a writers' blog and it's actually a lot of fun and challenging. I also am back to work on my novel. Very excited.


----------



## danielson123

OK, done with school for the semester. :happy:


----------



## SMA413

Nooner, shopping, mani and pedi. Pretty good Thursday.


----------



## AuntHen

Blackjack said:


> A vuvuzela?





OneWickedAngel said:


> Dear gawd I almost hope so! Because the v word I initially thought she wrote would be a totally illegal act to perform in public in several states.




haha... yes a vuvuzela!! Get your mind out the gutter OWA


----------



## HDANGEL15

SMA413 said:


> Texts from a cute boy that start out "Hi, sunshine" and end with a date



*YEAH!!!!!!!! me next....please...but want in a CUTE MAN~!*


----------



## herin

Just now, while I was hanging up some laundry, my neighbor's 5 year old asked me for mud pie making tips.  I just love little kids!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy because this evening Max was singled out in his martial arts class to get a Body, Mind & Spirit patch. He got this because he never complains and works really hard even though a lot of things are harder for him. His classmates were envious telling us that those patches are usually for the older kids. I am so proud of him! Two weeks until he earns his green belt!


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> I'm happy because this evening Max was singled out in his martial arts class to get a Body, Mind & Spirit patch. He got this because he never complains and works really hard even though a lot of things are harder for him. His classmates were envious telling us that those patches are usually for the older kids. I am so proud of him! Two weeks until he earns his green belt!


 

That's so cool, Megan! You have beautiful kids.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm happy it's Friday (obviously)

I'm stoked that Kate Middleton wore Alexander McQueen.

I'm really happy that I can just watch a clip of the wedding instead of having to haul my tired ass out of bed.

I'm thrilled the Canucks won.


All in all, a good start for the day.


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> That's so cool, Megan! You have beautiful kids.



Thanks  Max was beaming all evening after getting singled out


----------



## CastingPearls

I FOUND IT!!!! I've been looking all over for my 'good' black strapless bra and I even found the little silk bag with all the extras in it (clear strap, clear back insert, halter strap) for a big affair thing back home on Sunday with all the relatives. I miss all the Italian parties and now a new generation is growing up.

Now I just have to decide whether to wear tights or a miniskirt.


----------



## danielson123

I have a glow-in-the-dark cup. It comes in handy more than you would think!


----------



## SMA413

My nephew got his black belt today!  The belt was so huge on him that i had to wrap it around him like 5 times. So proud of him!


----------



## 1love_emily

HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP.

It will be one week till I finally get to see him. Only 7 more days, then I can finally just look at him without the confines of a computer.

Oh goodness, this will be the longest week ever.


----------



## pegz

1love_emily said:


> HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP.
> 
> It will be one week till I finally get to see him. Only 7 more days, then I can finally just look at him without the confines of a computer.
> 
> Oh goodness, this will be the longest week ever.



Yay You!!!! I'm excited for ya!


----------



## SMA413

My friend comes in to town from Belgium tonight!! I haven't seen him in like 4 years!!


----------



## swamptoad

I am pleased that I made Gumbo and did not burn myself in the process.  It's my day off and I'm not feeling so very sore today as compared to yesterday.


----------



## danielson123

I'm working on my writing!


----------



## Surlysomething

Now THIS I will celebrate.

Obama roasting The Donald a little.


----------



## danielson123

Reading, writing, running, cleaning. I have more to do now than ever! Busy is good for me!


----------



## penguin

I feel pretty, smell pretty and got a compliment on my dress when I was out earlier. And it's my first kid free day in a few weeks. Ahhh, how great the sounds of silence can be


----------



## littlefairywren

Eight softly whispered words in a bubble of love.


----------



## Twilley

That my power is back (for the moment), that so far the people I care about most have been relatively unharmed by the recent storms, and that maybe my mom will finally get the help she needs.


----------



## thatgirl08

I'm happy because I finally moved into my new apartment on Sunday, I have almost everything unpacked and my apt is just so perfect<3


----------



## Surlysomething

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm happy because I finally moved into my new apartment on Sunday, I have almost everything unpacked and my apt is just so perfect<3




Squeeeeee! That's so awesome! I hope it gives you comfort and peace. Make sure you let your roommate know that your shit is yours. Haha.

Fun!  

So happy for you!


----------



## CAMellie

I'm just having a happy day over all! :happy:


----------



## danielson123

I started using Twitter today and my 8th tweet was retweeted to over 17,000 people!


----------



## HottiMegan

It's May the 4th  
(I'm such a geek)


----------



## snuggletiger

TV still got great picture, and no golddiggers around the blooming flowers in my front yard.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I poked around on the piano and managed to figure out by ear how to play Coldplay's "The Scientist"

I mean, not that tricky of a song, but nice sounding.


----------



## HottiMegan

It has taken 2 weeks but we finally got approval for speech and developmental therapy for Alex. I'm hoping that the developmental therapist might be able to get us on a course of diagnosis for Alex. (I am suspecting Asperger's just by how he acts so much like his cousin when he was 2)
I'm just happy he's going to be getting some help! This agency was a HUGE help for Max with speech therapy when he was little. (Max was born with a cleft palate)


----------



## AmazingAmy

*Dribbles*


----------



## CAMellie

Finally...FINALLY...I broke through the 400lb plateau and am now 398lbs! I had been stuck swinging back and forth between 403 and 409 for months now. This is very good news because I would like to stop being a diabetic and maybe have a baby before it's too late. :happy::blush:


----------



## spiritangel

I am starting to feel like rejoining the world again and actually have the patience and energy to read stuff online again without it making me feel like throwing up


----------



## The Orange Mage

I might not actually be balding...apparently my scalp just really freakin' dry up there!


----------



## Jon Blaze

- Good workout this morning
- Soon to be headed back to the states
- Memorial Day is on the way. That's when I get to see my father for the first time since I was two, as well as meet a Dims member who I may have the fortune of being with. :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack

Jon Blaze said:


> - Memorial Day is on the way. That's when I get to see my father for the first time since I was two, as well as meet a Dims member who I may have the fortune of being with. :wubu:



That's nice of you to bring your father to the bash in Massachusetts.

*hinthintwinkwinknudgenudge*


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm finally getting my apartment back in order. I was sick for two weeks and fell behind in housework. With no one willing to help me in that, the place fell apart. Now that i can breath without coughing or wheezing, I've been steadily making the place sparkle again. I wish i could train all three of my boys to pick up after themselves.. It feels good to have a neat(er) place.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Blackjack said:


> That's nice of you to bring your father to the bash in Massachusetts.
> 
> *hinthintwinkwinknudgenudge*



Curse you rep gods.
Sorry! I'll be in Chicago for Memorial day this year. You might catch me at a bash in the fall/winter though! That's if I don't have to deploy again this year. <_<


----------



## Mathias

I found another anime series that I've gotten hooked on in one episode. Another is waiting in the wings.


----------



## penguin

Last night I had the best night of sleep I've had in ages.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy because I'm having a nice, relaxing day. Not gonna do anything. Nope.


----------



## rellis10

I'm happy i FINALLY got my ssecond story onto the boards last night and that i'm now thinking of the next...

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84805


----------



## Aust99

I'm happy I just saw who the new couple is in the couples photo thread.... And after posting my reply I saw that I got my first orange can.... Lol small things hey! Thanks for the recent reppage guys!


----------



## fluffyandcute

Tomorrow we are going to the "Strawberry Festival" in the town over from us. They have a parade and lots of yummy food like Fiddle sticks, Funnel Cakes, Foot long corn dogs, Candy Apples and Cotton Candy :eat1:


----------



## danielson123

I got the house all to myself for a 4 day weekend.


----------



## 1love_emily

1) Today I presented my project that took 6 months and was worth 45% of my grade... such a relief as I worked SO HARD on it and I did really well!

2) I get to skip senior prom and go meet up with Dism4l/Derek on Saturday WOOT! I'm completely nervous and terrified and anxious, but all in good ways!

3) My acne on my face is clearing up now that I'm not as stressed 

4) I'm just happy, as I'll probably be asleep by 10:30 my time


----------



## PamelaLois

Tonight on the news, they said that gas prices might be coming down by as much as $1 a gallon by June. Any drop would make me happy!


----------



## Jenella

I didn't have to do _anything_ today. No housework or laundry.
T'was an relaxation day. &#9829; 

Also, happy that in two months the GLMF will be having it's opening weekend, which means, dress-up time! &#9829; My countdown has started!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I -think- I'm starting to feel a _ little _ better! Yaaaaaaaay!


----------



## danielson123

My newly remodeled bathroom has a heating system. So this is how luxury feels?


----------



## penguin

It's a gorgeous day out there, I went to the park with my daughter, I'm loved, and I'm feeling pretty damn good about myself.


----------



## mz_puss

That my paysite is now up and running


----------



## tinkerbell

The sun is out, its kind of warm, and I have a 6 mile run planned for today. :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Canucks won last night!


----------



## HottiMegan

Student loan Paid In Full!!


----------



## spiritangel

I am at my sisters fixing puter stuff, and having a laugh now if I could just remember my youtube log in


----------



## snuggletiger

Im happy that spiritangel is feeling better and if she goes to Youtube she can see some other Oscar songs I favorited  
I am happy that we're having a BBQ at work today.


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> Student loan Paid In Full!!


 

That's a great thing to be happy about. 

When I paid my Visa off I felt like crying. Haha.


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> That's a great thing to be happy about.
> 
> When I paid my Visa off I felt like crying. Haha.



It is a happy feeling! Just in time to get another loan for nursing school


----------



## CastingPearls

My stomach has mostly stopped hurting and I got some sleep last night. Yay me!


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> My stomach has mostly stopped hurting and I got some sleep last night. Yay me!




this is good news!


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> My stomach has mostly stopped hurting and I got some sleep last night. Yay me!



Yay! I hope you continue to feel better 


I have another happy today. I got a call from my big brother. He's in town and wants to have dinner with us tonight. I haven't seen my bro in over a year. He lives way up in Idaho. I think he'll always hit chico regularly though because he has a load of friends here


----------



## CAMellie

5 months later...I finally got my California ID. Now Adrian and I can go get our marriage license. I am SO happy right now!!!:wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

the video game i ordered came today.hehehehehe lol


----------



## Jenella

It stormed here today and it wasn't too chilly to go and sit outside! I love watching storms! Running in them is even better. heh.

Also, I found some ice cream in the freezer, yum!


----------



## herin

I am happy that I got a new pair of shoes and a new shirt today. It's been far too long since i bought anything fun.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Finished up with all of my finals this week, came back home yesterday, and now kicking back and relaxing after a working my butt off this semester!


----------



## penguin

I've had just enough wine to be feeling mellow, not quite tipsy, so I'm feeling pretty good. Though that's partly the sleep deprivation talking too. All up, life is feeling pretty damn good at the moment. The wheels are turning in ways they're meant to, and I'm hoping that things will continue to get brighter


----------



## spiritangel

a day of total relaxation and watching great movies and just vegging gotta love my niece will have to get more movies off her again soon


----------



## AmazingAmy

Work went well today, and it appears I'm going to get on with my new colleagues much better than the last ones. My feet hurt, but soon I'm off for a booze, pizza and film night at a friend's house! Start of a good weekend.


----------



## rellis10

I'm happy because yesterday marked my one year anniversary on dims!

Sure has gone quickly....and eventfully


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> I'm happy because yesterday marked my one year anniversary on dims!
> 
> Sure has gone quickly....and eventfully



wow congrats  I did not even notice mine big hugs and yay you so glad to have known you for a year


----------



## penguin

I slept pretty well last night for a change, and my daughter was very adorable in giving me my Mother's Day presents this morning.


----------



## lalatx

My 10 day vacation is near.. hurray


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> I'm happy because yesterday marked my one year anniversary on dims!
> 
> Sure has gone quickly....and eventfully





spiritangel said:


> wow congrats  I did not even notice mine big hugs and yay you so glad to have known you for a year



Happy Dims Anniversary to both of you. Hugs.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Mother's Day brunch at my older brother's place.


----------



## rellis10

spiritangel said:


> wow congrats  I did not even notice mine big hugs and yay you so glad to have known you for a year





CastingPearls said:


> Happy Dims Anniversary to both of you. Hugs.



Thanks Amanda and Elaine :happy:


----------



## SMA413

Yesterday, I spent a phenomenal day at the river, tubing with an awesome mix of people. We had grown up juice boxes (little boxes of wine), lots of laughs, and a LOT of sun. It was a much needed relaxation day. 


But now the front half of my legs are lobster red. Oh well.


----------



## lalatx

SMA413 said:


> Yesterday, I spent a phenomenal day at the river, tubing with an awesome mix of people. We had grown up juice boxes (little boxes of wine), lots of laughs, and a LOT of sun. It was a much needed relaxation day.
> 
> 
> But now the front half of my legs are lobster red. Oh well.



tubing is so much fun, I shall be doing the very same thing next weekend.


----------



## danielson123

Chillin out with my cousins for a couple days.


----------



## littlefairywren

A wee secret that only one person on the other side of the world knows :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

veggie soup is cooking away in the slow cooker and I actually got a good nights sleep 9hrs in fact wich is extremely rare for me


----------



## fluffyandcute

Having a Happy Mother's Day  Spent time with the family!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I had a really great weekend at home with my family! It was definitely what I needed to recharge my batteries!

And I've been getting closer to a certain someone from Dims that I get to meet very soon. He makes me one happy girl! :batting:


----------



## CastingPearls

A wee secret.


----------



## SMA413

lalatx said:


> tubing is so much fun, I shall be doing the very same thing next weekend.



Where are you going? We went to New Braunfels City Chute on the Comal. It was pretty much perfect.


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> A wee secret.



Is that a secret about urine or a secret that's small?


I am LOVING this weather. It's been raining most of the day but has stopped for now. They sky is completely grey and there's a decided nip in the air. It's cold enough to be invigorating but not cold enough to require artificial heating, just an extra layer or so. I got to have a delicious nap this morning and then I've had a fucking brilliant afternoon.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mmmmmmmaybe it's both......


My happy things:

Creative juices are flowing.

My blogs are updated and have a small but loyal following.

Some people whom I idolize in my field LOVE my work.

I realize now that I needed a sabbatical from the book for certain events to take place which do affect the tone of the book--rewrite, rewrite, rewrite-- but SO worth it.

I'm in like. And I like it. 

The enemy of my enemy is not only my friend but even now my enemy is my friend. Oh the irony! 

What the gypsy saw in the crystal ball was more right that even SHE could imagine.

Everything is better with cake. Even interwebz cake.


----------



## CleverBomb

penguin said:


> Is that a secret about urine or a secret that's small?
> 
> 
> I am LOVING this weather. It's been raining most of the day but has stopped for now. They sky is completely grey and there's a decided nip in the air. It's cold enough to be invigorating but not cold enough to require artificial heating, just an extra layer or so. I got to have a delicious nap this morning and then I've had a fucking brilliant afternoon.


That was a typo. 
It's a secret about a Nintendo video game console.

-Rusty


----------



## 1love_emily

I'm happy that I had the most amazing weekend of my life. Absolutely, the most amazing.


----------



## lalatx

SMA413 said:


> Where are you going? We went to New Braunfels City Chute on the Comal. It was pretty much perfect.



Same place... I go a lot during the summer. You should check out Krause Springs if you have not already it is in Spicewood. It is pretty amazing.


----------



## penguin

CleverBomb said:


> That was a typo.
> It's a secret about a Nintendo video game console.
> 
> -Rusty



Has she been cheating on her Wii with the Xbox?


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> Has she been cheating on her Wii with the Xbox?


When I'm not playing with my Gameboy? Yes.


----------



## CarlaSixx

a) I have an interview... and 

b) This crazy secret that's kept me quite happy for years, though it kills me the longer I have to hold it in. 
Still... it's the longest running "happy thought" I've ever had 
I would tell... but I don't want it going to the wrong people.
Gossip spreads fast, and it's something this secret really doesn't need.


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> When I'm not playing with my Gameboy? Yes.



you gaming system slut


----------



## Zandoz

Getting out of the hospital after a week.


----------



## CastingPearls

Zandoz said:


> Getting out of the hospital after a week.


Speedy recovery, Z. Hugs


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm going out to the Bar tonight with my best friend to celebrate her 21st birthday! =)


----------



## mel

I received two beautiful dresses!! So happyhappyhappyhappy


----------



## Angel

... that I kept my composure.


... that after an emotionally painful week...




... someone special :wubu:


----------



## penguin

That I have wonderful people in my life.


----------



## Aust99

I felt pretty today wearing my cape for the first time and watching the children dance made my day amazing!!! SO adorable!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Canucks move onto the third round. :bow:

Sorry Carrie.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My last final of first semester of nursing school is today. As of about noon Idaho time, I will be free and clear of school for more than three months for the first time in three years. Woo hoo!


----------



## SMA413

My niece makes me smile whenever I see her. 

And I think she totally looks like she could belong to me...


----------



## AmazingAmy

SMA413 said:


> My niece makes me smile whenever I see her.
> 
> And I think she totally looks like she could belong to me...



She has the cutest eyes!!



I finally had a breakthrough with my writing today. A very stereotypical secondary character now has a more complex personality, and I've figure out the purpose of a previously mysterious one. Yes, I know I sound quite lame, but my life is smaaaall.


----------



## danielson123

I have tomorrow off. I'm gonna go sleep forever now.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I got some sun today.

I heard from someone that makes my heart smile.

I got good news from the doctor.

I got high at a friend's place. I'm now headache free and tension free. And I'm such a sucker for a good smelling wax candle.

My friend's daughter ran outta the car her auntie was dropping me off in, and came to say hi and rub my belly. She's so cute and she loves fatty bits, lol.

I had to go to mom's office tonight... and I didn't have to stick around to listen to bitchy snobby french people.

I have a skills assessment test tomorrow for a new job, which makes me feel very confident.

I have a plan of action for the summer months.

The thought of getting to see a special someone just makes smiling come so easy... :wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger

Going home to my 50 in plasma, and the flowers in the front yard are blooming


----------



## herin

I just can't seem to stop smiling these days


----------



## Saoirse

oh gosh do i have things to be happy about!

i have amazing friends. one of them in particular... he will always be my boy!

i guess things with the new sweetie arent going anywhere at the moment, but we had some fun and he showed me why ladies love country boys 

my guys have all been reaching out to me lately, and i love it. i never used to see them unless i went to their house, but theyve been hitting me up to hang out and chat more. i love them!!

my ramblin man will be on his way back to the area next month!!! I shouldnt be super fucking excited, because the only reason he's coming back is because the tenants that are renting his house aren't fucking paying. he didnt give me details, but hes coming back to kick them out. dont know what he'll do after that, since he's supposed to be moving to CA after this huge summer-long roadtrip he was on... but I CANT WAIT TO SEE HIM!!!


as you can tell, 90% of my friends are dudes, cause chicks are too dramatic!


----------



## Mathias

I had an absolute blast with friends at our senior class picnic today. My friends are amazing!


----------



## Bigtigmom

Today was planned to be something very special, plans change and I'm quite satisfied that they did. My instincts were right on and I'm happy I followed mine.


----------



## Mishty

I started my training to volunteer as a counselor's aide for storm survivors.
I also spent my last bit of money on snake proof boots so I can help with clean up at Plainview high school, which has thirteen million dollars worth of damage.
 
I feel very, very happy with these happenings, now I think I'll treat myself to a dip in the river.


----------



## Deacone

Today I got my new car, and I drove it EVERYWHERE. I am so happy  This is my first car, and I've never driven without an instructor so it was VERY FUN *squeels in excitement*


----------



## fluffyandcute

I got a haircut and color!


----------



## SMA413

Tonight, I made the first concrete step towards creating my new life in Baltimore. I started applying for jobs. This move just became a little more real. 

Anyone know of any hospitals needing a phenomenal RN??


----------



## mossystate

http://www.nwcn.com/news/washington...-finally-headed-to-South-Korea-121720919.html

sweet woman...I am glad you finally get to go home


----------



## penguin

I had a lovely hot shower


----------



## one2one

As I was coming home this evening my neighbor came out on her deck and yelled across the lawn, "you look really beautiful today. I just wanted you to know that."

She is totally getting brownies this weekend!


----------



## darlingzooloo

I'm happy to be finally going home for the summer tomorrow, and to be starting two internships in the following week.


----------



## rellis10

Finally cleaned out the fan on my laptop....no more incessant whiring! YAY!


----------



## Saoirse

I may be having a visitor tonight and he's bringing his doggie!


----------



## AmazingAmy

rellis10 said:


> Finally cleaned out the fan on my laptop....no more incessant whiring! YAY!



Now you've made me extra aware of mine!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I had a good long Skype conversation with a certain someone last night

Followed by a really great dream

And that together made me wake up with a smile on my face, which never happens!

Happy girl is happy!! :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

High praise for my work from a dear friend and mentor.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I came home to three kitties very much in need of rubbed bellies.


----------



## penguin

I had a great night last night at dinner with friends, and today I have my niece's 4th birthday party to go to. It's been a good weekend


----------



## CastingPearls

Just got invited to the premier GLBTQ party/fundraiser in town and will be meeting some people I've been dying to meet AND my former nurse and confidante Lee! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

I am so thrilled that the Playstation network seems to be back up for part of the US and i happen to live in that part! I soo missed quality online streaming of movies. (Xbox live left something to be desired for me)


----------



## sweetfrancaise

I just got home from a fab night out with friends for a birthday, and a few days ago went out for drinks with some other girls I know. Sometimes I'm just thrilled to be reminded how many good friends I have around me.

That, coupled with the nearly three hour conversation I had with a new Potential, I'm in a very positive frame of mind!


----------



## Jon Blaze

- An ok workout. I live near a 24 hour gym now, so I will be using the crap out of it lol
- I have already adjusted my sleep schedule. Only took me about two days. I'm getting too good at this Circadian shift thing. lol
- Stoked about my trip to CHI' TOWN WASSUP!  to see my father and a certain dims woman.


----------



## Saoirse

I had a party last night and even though it was wet and rainy, we had the best night! The fire was big and hot and the beer flowed smoothly.

Someone Ive known since we were kids, but was never friends with, stopped by. We've become friends over the past year and I love that he's changed so much since his teenage years. He's trying very hard to change his life around and the progress he's made is amazing. Im so very happy for him! 

We were able to talk one-on-one for quite a bit last night and we really bonded, as corny as that sounds. I was completely comfortable telling him things about my life and he gave me his honest opinions and sound advice.

We did drunkenly start making out. And my whole body was screaaaaming to get naked and dirty. But he stopped and said he didnt want to ruin our friendship with a drunken one night stand. Im so happy he was able to do that. I have zero willpower when it comes to my vagina!


----------



## OIFMountaineer

I'm happy I received a care package today, containing blonde brownies, pepperoni rolls, ad Mr. Bee potato chips.

I'm also happy a transient attorney and his staff are coming in tomorrow, to learn and give me a hand.


----------



## WVMountainrear

OIFMountaineer said:


> I'm happy I received a care package today, containing blonde brownies, pepperoni rolls, ad Mr. Bee potato chips.
> 
> I'm also happy a transient attorney and his staff are coming in tomorrow, to learn and give me a hand.



Mmmmm...

You know, that's the only thing bad about the eastern panhandle...less access to pepperoni rolls. Enjoy!!


----------



## CAMellie

I haven't had a lot to be happy about this week since my momma died Tuesday, but I AM happy that I have such wonderful, amazing sisters. We've been supporting each other emotionally and working hard as a team to make sure momma is taken care of.

Car wash on A Street in North Highlands this Saturday if anyone knows where that is and has a dirty car!


----------



## danielson123

Moved from a sewing room to an actual bedroom yesterday.


----------



## moore2me

SMA413 said:


> Tonight, I made the first concrete step towards creating my new life in Baltimore. I started applying for jobs. This move just became a little more real.
> 
> Anyone know of any hospitals needing a phenomenal RN??



I hear that Johns Hopkins needs a few good registered nurses.
http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/the_johns_hopkins_hospital/

I hear Walter Reed hospital has been given a few more years to live and may be within your reach.
http://www.usmedicine.com/the-closing-of-walter-reed-army-medical-center.html


----------



## mel

This post..this one... right here, right now...puts me at a 1000 :bounce::batting::smitten::kiss2::blush::shocked:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Lipton cold brew? I'm big into tea. Never knew about it. It's awesome, but I am so late. lol


----------



## luvbigfellas

I got three more days to get my ass in gear to finish my semester! *crosses fingers that I do really really well on these last quizzes!*


----------



## spiritangel

I dont have to go back to the fracture clinic unless after the next 2 months I am still in a large amount of pain  this makes me happy oh and I was not there for long at all today I got in before the free clinic part even started and no xrays either very quick visit today


----------



## OIFMountaineer

lovelylady78 said:


> Mmmmm...
> 
> You know, that's the only thing bad about the eastern panhandle...less access to pepperoni rolls. Enjoy!!



It's good to live in the Napa Valley of the Pepperoni Roll, the Clarksburg/Fairmont area. Come on down sometime and I will show you the joys of eating a dozen Tomaro's mini pepperoni rolls, fresh from the oven. It's a foodgasm.


----------



## SMA413

moore2me said:


> I hear that Johns Hopkins needs a few good registered nurses.
> http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/the_johns_hopkins_hospital/
> 
> I hear Walter Reed hospital has been given a few more years to live and may be within your reach.
> http://www.usmedicine.com/the-closing-of-walter-reed-army-medical-center.html



I already submitted my applications to JH last week.  I was considering WR, but I wasn't too sure about it's lifespan. LOL. I'll have to look into it again.


----------



## Mishty

I was woke up by a little doll in a hat with a dirty face, which always makes me happy. I'm spending the first part of my day with my god son Tre, and we're celebrating Dora's birthday in style, with ice cream cones and strawberries, then later on I volunteer to call people at Red Cross to see if they did help from FEMA, and it's so nice to be out of the rubbish and on the phone, hearing people get excited just hearing your voice, and the good news you bring. 

my cup runneth over.  

View attachment Picnik collage.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86

All the written exams are done.

Now it's just that final dreaded oral exam, and it's summer... erm, back to work, I mean.


----------



## HottiMegan

Alex had his first speech therapy today. He did amazingly well. He went from one word, monosyllabic speech to stringing, "Want more please," in the course of 45 minutes. He has never said want or please before! I hope this is a sign of good things to come.


----------



## danielson123

My best friend comes home permanently from New York on Friday!


----------



## OIFMountaineer

I get to go to the range for some 5.56 therapy today. Pictures to follow later.


----------



## CastingPearls

Thank God I can't literally laugh my ass off. I'd weigh only 50 lbs.


----------



## Deacone

CastingPearls said:


> Thank God I can't literally laugh my ass off. I'd weigh only 50 lbs.



LOL!

:bow:


----------



## CAMellie

$510 down (in just 3 days) and $528 to go. Keeping my fingers crossed that the car wash on Saturday does the trick.


----------



## luvbigfellas

I have such good feelings about someone. Like, holy crap, good feelings. Like I might not push this one away 'cause I'm afraid of possibly falling for him.


----------



## Shosh

spiritangel said:


> I dont have to go back to the fracture clinic unless after the next 2 months I am still in a large amount of pain  this makes me happy oh and I was not there for long at all today I got in before the free clinic part even started and no xrays either very quick visit today



That is great news Spirit. May you continue to heal fully. 
xo


----------



## Shosh

I am so happy because I love a wonderful, beautiful man who loves me.
I love him so much. He is my heart,he is my darling dear.
We are going to have a lovely life together.

I am also happy because I am turning 41 in a little over two weeks time, and I do not have a huge party to plan like I did on my 40th, although it was a perfect day, and I got to wear my beautiful gown that I had made, and I felt like a princess for a day.

I am happy because I have many wonderful friends who love me and I have a family that always has my back.

I am happy because my MS is very stable, and I am better physically now than I have been in the last three years.

I have much to be happy about, and much positivity in my life.


----------



## CAMellie

I am not so much 'happy' as relieved that we got the rest of the money that we needed for my momma's cremation today. This is the first time I've been really grateful to the IRS for anything.


----------



## danielson123

Ha ha ha those dumb bastards haven't taken me off the school network yet!


----------



## penguin

I'm loved.


----------



## Lamia

My niece's husband has been taken off the ventilator and he's breathing on his own now. When she got to the hospital they had him sitting up in a chair. He's still in a vegetative state and isn't very responsive, but he's breathing on his own!!


----------



## SMA413

My niece is too cute for words and always brings a smile to my face. Too bad her mom is bat-shit crazy.


----------



## None

I'm finally finished (as satisfied as I'll be with it) with my senior project, which is a short story collection. I'm sending it off to an online printer tonight, and I'm excited to see the final product when it arrive. Here are the cover and back cover of the collection as a way to share my baby with people.


----------



## Surlysomething

SMA413 said:


> My niece is too cute for words and always brings a smile to my face. Too bad her mom is bat-shit crazy.




She is adorable! Like a little kewpie doll.


----------



## OIFMountaineer

SMA413 said:


> My niece is too cute for words and always brings a smile to my face. Too bad her mom is bat-shit crazy.



She reminds me of a Who from Whoville. She's adorable.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC That i am so over the top excited for fall to come. I just, on a whim, googled Ratchet and Clank to find that a new adventure is coming this fall. It's my favorite game franchise.. i'm sooo sooo excited! (yes i'm a geek)


----------



## Mathias

I love cooking food and having it come out perfectly. :happy:


----------



## penguin

Several things are finally getting fixed around the house.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Megan:*I couldn't rep you, but Rachet and Clank is awesome!  


I'm happy that I'm here at my moms house and away from the drama queen.


----------



## luvbigfellas

I'm happy I don't have to walk 5 miles tomorrow for work!

And as always, to have someone in my life who brings smiles.


----------



## penguin

I've received some really lovely rep messages lately, which have made me feel good


----------



## Mathias

It's revealed that Tom Hardy will play Bane in The Dark Knight Rises and Anne Hathaway will play Selena Kyle. (Catwoman) Story here

Can't wait!!


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm blessed to have so many friends. I am loved. And thankful.


----------



## Surlysomething

Sunny, gorgeous day with the breeze from the ocean on my face and the sound of chirping birds in the background.

Vacation day Fridays are amazing


----------



## CAMellie

It wasn't me...it wasn't me...so kiss it!


----------



## Saoirse

Last night I went to a carnival with my friend and her 5yr old daughter. We met up with my bestie and his new man. We know the guy that owns it and he let us on some rides! I LOVE carnival rides and its a good thing too, otherwise the kid would've been going on them all alone! I felt like a kid myself, running through the mud, trying to decide which ride to hit up next. That little girl is fearless and we had a total blast!! All the carnies were super cool. The guy I was dating recently works for this carnival and I heard he was there but we never ran into eachother (and I was fine with that!).


----------



## lalatx

I spent what were to be my last hours on earth shopping for a trip and trying on ridiculous church hats. Overall a great day spent with one of my best buds.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

A woman from work, who barely knew me, gave me a queen bed, with head board, foot board and 2 - count 'em two huge matching dressers and the night stand!!!! And they are mission style!!!! I LOVE arts and crafts ....they are amazing....I can finally finish moving in...FINALLY!! And I am no longer sleeping on a couch....I'm sooooooo happy and thrilled and my god - when someone says they have free furniture you don't expect something so wonderfully nice and right up your alley!

:: does the happy booty dance ::


----------



## CAMellie

PunkyGurly74 said:


> A woman from work, who barely knew me, gave me a queen bed, with head board, foot board and 2 - count 'em two huge matching dressers and the night stand!!!! And they are mission style!!!! I LOVE arts and crafts ....they are amazing....I can finally finish moving in...FINALLY!! And I am no longer sleeping on a couch....I'm sooooooo happy and thrilled and my god - when someone says they have free furniture you don't expect something so wonderfully nice and right up your alley!
> 
> :: does the happy booty dance ::



I'm happy for you 


I'm also happy that I have more people than I expected supporting me through the grief. I love you, guys. You know who you are.


----------



## JulianDW

My mother, father, sister,and I got to hang out today and had a good time. Sometimes just living life can make one too busy to spend real quality time with the people you love. Im happy today I got a chance to


----------



## PunkyGurly74

CAMellie said:


> I'm happy for you
> 
> 
> I'm also happy that I have more people than I expected supporting me through the grief. I love you, guys. You know who you are.




Thank you  And I am sorry to read about the passing of your mother...  It is hard to lose a parent. It gets better over time, but, sometimes if I am not careful I find myself saying... "I need to call mother" or "Dad would love that, need to tell him..". It does get better though, but, go through your grief...it helps you heal


----------



## penguin

I got a parcel in the mail today from a very dear friend. So much thought went into what was in it, and it's made me so very, very happy


----------



## CastingPearls

Loyalty and true friends.


----------



## mossystate

I have a touch more money in checking than I thought I had. That one dollar would have been so lonely.


----------



## bmann0413

A friend of mine is coming into town Wednesday! I'm excited.


----------



## Mishty

Got to see two amazing movies today with different special groups of friends,two very funny movies, and lots and lots of buttery popcorn goodness.

I've got plans to work at a book drive tomorrow, for the schools that were damaged, and _nothing_ makes me happier than *books*.


----------



## SMA413

My baby sister/bestest friend is coming home tonight! (Monday)
I got out of work super early last night since we were over staffed. Love it!

And thanks for all of the super sweet comments/rep about my niece.  I love her to pieces and just want to eat her up!


----------



## Saoirse

Had a sweet night with my friend last night. He had a shitty day, so I picked him up, brought him to my home for dinner and conversation with my family (who adores him) and then we went to the bestie's to chill! On the way home, we listened Ray LaMontagne and the Pariah Dogs at full blast. He was so grateful for the night out and I was happy to be there for him


----------



## fluffyandcute

Just one more day and I get to go to a concert tomorrow!! YAY!! Whitesnake......I am so stuck in the 80's!!


----------



## HottiMegan

This is the last week of school for Max. We're going to the fair on Thursday and the boys will see their first concert (War). We love the fair. It's a lot of fun. I'm sort of looking forward to this week


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Two things:

I am getting cable today...wheeeee!!! :: does the happy booty dance ::: Bow chicka wow wow...nar wow wow...bow chicka bow wow...

AND

Pseudo-money fell from the sky and I was able to buy food...wheeeeee!!!!!
:: wiggles boootaaaayyy:: 

Go Punky...it's your birthday..we're going to party like it's your birthday 
we're goin' sip Barcardi like its your birthday and you know we don't give a bleep it's not your birthday..


hehehehehehehe


----------



## 1love_emily

I picked up my cap and gown today  Nothing like purple polyester and silver rayon to make a girl happy


----------



## Aust99

Payday this week and I had a lovely dinner with my Family...


----------



## danielson123

CM Punk is rocking some sweet Macho Man inspired gear right now on RAW! :bow:


----------



## luvbigfellas

Miz got a beat down. I've got some really great friends who make me feel loved, even when life isn't going as well as I wish it would. I got soda for fairly cheap today. And I have a wonderful friend who really helps me out if I'm in a jam.

And of course, all the wonderful people here on Dims who give me something to smile about!


----------



## SMA413

My baby sister came home from college today. We went to the movies, had some good drinks, and then she helped me look for apartments in Baltimore.


----------



## penguin

Skype. It's a wonderful program.


----------



## CastingPearls

A huge movieplex has opened in town and it's a big deal in this little hamlet because the closest one one before it was built is 30 miles away. I already have a few dates lined up. Me and my boyfriend Extra Butter Popcorn and my girls Jordan Almonds. LOL


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> A huge movieplex has opened in town and it's a big deal in this little hamlet because the closest one one before it was built is 30 miles away. I already have a few dates lined up. Me and my boyfriend Extra Butter Popcorn and my girls Jordan Almonds. LOL


 

mmmmm...popcorn... :eat2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My laptop came today AND My dad made an absolutely delicious Beef Roast with Veggies! Best day EVER. <3


----------



## Surlysomething

We're going to the...


*STANLEY CUP FINALS, BABY!!!!*



GOCANUCKSGOCANUCKSGOCANUCKSGOCANUCKSGOCANUCKS!​


----------



## Mathias

Two of my best buddies are back in town and I'll be hanging with them all weekend!


----------



## danielson123

Gram's being such a good girl today! :happy:


----------



## herin

I should be moving into my new house pretty soon. Hopefully next week!


----------



## luvbigfellas

I should be off of academic probation, but I won't know for sure until June 1 ish.


----------



## spiritangel

OMG New FAKER Single and I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I met a wonderful man who made an already wonderful day even better. I'm even more smitten than I was if that's at all possible. :wubu:

Now if only Friday would get here...:doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelylady78 said:


> I met a wonderful man who made an already wonderful day even better. I'm even more smitten than I was if that's at all possible. :wubu:
> 
> Now if only Friday would get here...:doh:


So happy! So happy! Details soon, please!!!


----------



## penguin

All that court crap will hopefully be behind me.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just tried to catch up on some south park. The T.M.I episode is ridiculously funny. lol


----------



## rellis10

4th green can, yay!


----------



## luvbigfellas

Day off tomorrow...yay!


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that I had a nice, long phone conversation with my Aunt Vicki...and we both brought up a memory about my mom that we could laugh about.


----------



## SMA413

Had a beer with my sister and a friend, then went to see The Hangover 2. We got 2 of the last 10 tickets before they sold out.


----------



## danielson123

Rewatching The Tudors on Netflix.


----------



## rellis10

I have an interview! Yay!


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> I have an interview! Yay!



lots of luck rick


----------



## Mathias

I may have found an opportunity to do an amazing radio internship later this summer. My fingers are crossed so hard I'm afraid they'll break!


----------



## mel

NO WORK until next Wednesday !!!! Holla!!!


----------



## penguin

Confirmation that I'm still desirable is good.


----------



## CastingPearls

Reunited with an old friend.
Spending the day with another one tomorrow.
Meeting a whole bunch of new ones next week who are just as excited to meet me as well.

Life is good!


----------



## spiritangel

Mathias said:


> I may have found an opportunity to do an amazing radio internship later this summer. My fingers are crossed so hard I'm afraid they'll break!



that is amazing good luck and surrender it now you know what you want you will get it I have faith in you matty!!


----------



## mossystate

Have the place, well, except for The Bucky, to myself until Monday night. If my cheapo tripod hadn't decided to break this morning...I would be a wee bit happier...but am still feeling perky.


----------



## TheNowhereMan

I am happy that I get back to my usual job this week


----------



## AuntHen

First of all, it's a 3-day weekend. Next we finally had some rain around here last night and today it is a bit humid but soooo pretty out (like a painting). The sky is a beautiful blue without a cloud in sight! My walk was just absolutely refreshing this morning :happy:


----------



## Aust99

I don't have to GO to work tomorrow.... I'm on a course so get a catered lunch and no stress.


----------



## Sweetie

My best friend is back. We had a falling out but now all is good. I'm sooooooo happy. Good friends are such a precious thing that I can't afford to lose any of them.


----------



## mossystate

Checked the mail and found I got my wee packet of 1930's brass filigree. Mmmmm. :wubu:


----------



## Cors

Love. Or at least, something that bears a close resemblance to it. :wubu:


----------



## penguin

That it's a day care day for my daughter. I need the break and the quiet.


----------



## WVMountainrear

There are too many things I'm happy about today to list. :happy:


----------



## SMA413

I went to Austin last night with my sister to see some of her friends. They were a very interesting group of women. I even had my Tarot cars read.

After hanging out with them for a while, we went over to a mutual friends house, walked to a bar, and chilled. It was quite perfect.


----------



## DearPrudence

Today was a pretty good one. I had the day off from work, took a bubble bath, and even painted my toenails.


----------



## mel

The weather is so awesome her today!!!!


----------



## Mathias

I hung out with my old friends yesterday and had a blast, sat poolside all day today, and this is my 5000th post! Booya!!


----------



## JulianDW

Cookout at grandmother's!


----------



## penguin

Being able to talk through some things that were worrying me. I feel relieved and reassured. It's very good.


----------



## Mathias

I scored the last piece of Strawberry Shortcake.


----------



## Fox

Got to visit my brother this weekend.


----------



## SMA413

Went tubing with my sister (and apparently half of Texas), drank some wine, got chatted up by some very attractive Welshmen (who may end up crashing on my couch tomorrow night), and changed my life plans. Forget MD... I got my eye on HI. Now time for some awesome BBQ.

Very successful Memorial Day.


----------



## Sweetie

Making it through this day without losing whats left of my sanity and the delicious Kahlua and Coke I'm enjoying right now.


----------



## DearPrudence

I'm happy that I got to see my best friend, again! For awhile we hadn't seen each other at all, but recently she's been hanging out at my place quite a bit. Can't say I can complain about that.


----------



## bmann0413

My back has healed up quite nicely! I pulled a muscle Friday while I was at work, and now I can move around kinda normally again!


----------



## mel

*I am OFF WORK today!!!*


----------



## herin

It looks like I will definitely be moving this weekend. Goodbye old crappy house and hello old lovely house!


----------



## Jon Blaze

I am having a great time in Chicago. There's just so many things I have in common with my father. I felt so much like a black sheep in my family, and now I realize that I'm basically a darker version of him. lol I realize now the reason I'm a goofball is because of him along with a bevy of other things.  I have met many new family members, and they all welcomed me with open arms. They can see the resemblance. 

I also am happy because my relationship just can't go any better. Every day just bring us closer and closer. More comfort, more smiles, and more fun. I've never had a relationship so smooth in my life. I cherish every moment of it. :wubu:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

i kissed a girl and i liked it


----------



## Surlysomething

Jon Blaze said:


> I am having a great time in Chicago. There's just so many things I have in common with my father. I felt so much like a black sheep in my family, and now I realize that I'm basically a darker version of him. lol I realize now the reason I'm a goofball is because of him along with a bevy of other things.  I have met many new family members, and they all welcomed me with open arms. They can see the resemblance.
> 
> I also am happy because my relationship just can't go any better. Every day just bring us closer and closer. More comfort, more smiles, and more fun. I've never had a relationship so smooth in my life. I cherish every moment of it. :wubu:


 
That's so awesome about your Dad. Sounds like you found your missing link.


----------



## SMA413

I met a hot, tall, cowboy/firefighter/mechanic/ex-military guy who thinks I'm beautiful.


Be still my heart... and panties. LOL


----------



## rellis10

Blueberry Muffins.....ETA: 2 hours


----------



## spiritangel

art journaling seems to have kickstarted my creativity its been ages since i felt this excited and this impatient to be able to create 

waiting for stuff to dry is a bitch


----------



## Fox

I finally got a completely paid membership to Soundcloud and updated all my songs! Check me out!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

playstation store is back online
/geek


----------



## Mishty

Me + blunt + pool + Chicago deep dish pizza + root beer - everyone = best solo day ever.


----------



## spiritangel

I actually just finished writing a new blog for the first time in a long time and it all just flowed pretty quickly I feel like a huge creative weight has been lifted off my shoulders


----------



## HottiMegan

disconnectedsmile said:


> playstation store is back online
> /geek



SWEET!! I was wondering when that'd be back!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Fresh coffee and the Buffy musical.

"Bunnies, bunnies, it must be bunnies!"


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy because it's Thursday. Thursdays are eventful days in this household. It's pay day for both of us. There's a great market downtown in the evening. They close off several streets for a farmers market and local crafters and vendors to sell their wares. It's awesome. The weather looks nice out, hopefully it'll stick so we can go to the market.


----------



## rellis10

MOFN's...I has them, and they are good! :eat2:


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

i'm really happy that i'm off work for two days =)


----------



## Brenda

Beautiful weather and a cat who likes her ears rubbed.


----------



## CAMellie

_Everything's Eventual_ and hot wings


----------



## HayleeRose

So today my best friend (whose also a bigger girl) told me that I have actually helped her a lot with being more comfortable with her body and gaining confidence, just because I talk about being on size acceptance sites and about how I am starting to love my body more. 

This made me extremely happy.


----------



## SMA413

SMA413 said:


> I met a hot, tall, cowboy/firefighter/mechanic/ex-military guy who thinks I'm beautiful.
> 
> 
> Be still my heart... and panties. LOL



Direct quote from my hot piece of Texas perfection- "A woman with curves is a real woman.".... and he has a tongue ring. I'm in trouble.


----------



## CAMellie

I "stole" Adrian's side of the bed last night and slept like a baby.


----------



## Mathias

I'm going to Comic Con in 2 weeks with my sister!:bounce:


----------



## mimosa

My son is with his grandma. I miss him. But it's nice to have a weekend to myself. I finally had some time for yoga and to indulge in a little rocky road ice cream. :eat2:


----------



## 1love_emily

I've got a Skype date with my boyfriend tonight


----------



## spiritangel

omg best sunday brunch in nerd nation ever Claudia Christian is the bomb brilliant funny and sooooo much I havent laughed so hard in ages


----------



## CAMellie

My sister and a dear friend cheered me up by "singing" along with me on Facebook.:happy:


----------



## SMA413

I got a phenomenal pedicure earlier today, I don't have to work tonight, and I'm going to the movies with my best friend who I haven't seen in like 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## penguin

Modern medicine. Better living through chemistry! Yay for OTC cold and flu drugs.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Just booked a flight to visit Jon in Oklahoma at the beginning of July! :bounce:


----------



## tigerlily

A friend is coming to see me and I haven't seen her in about five years (possibly more). Miss her! She's a sexy BBW too.


----------



## SMA413

I just got pulled over for not coming to a complete stop at a stop sign. I got let off without even a warning.  And the cops were quite attractive. LOL.


----------



## rellis10

Interview complete, I feel it went quite well though they seemed to have concerns about my experience. I'll hear back in a day or two.


----------



## Sweetie

My car is fixed.


----------



## Fox

I got smoke bombs!


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm happy that I got out of the hospital yesterday-Asthma sucks. :bow:


----------



## pegz

Adamantoise said:


> I'm happy that I got out of the hospital yesterday-Asthma sucks. :bow:



I'm happy you got out of the hospital yesterday too! I understand completely. It's all good till you can't BREATHE... :doh: 

Best of health to you....


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> I'm happy you got out of the hospital yesterday too! I understand completely. It's all good till you can't BREATHE... :doh:
> 
> Best of health to you....



Many thanks!


----------



## Sweetie

Adamantoise said:


> I'm happy that I got out of the hospital yesterday-Asthma sucks. :bow:



I'm happy you're out of the hospital today too! As a fellow asthma sufferer ... I concur...it totally sucks.


----------



## Mishty

My best friend and me are riding the trails on Gators today, and if we make it all the way to the Spot, we'll swim under the falls, but if we don't we'll just get in the pool, but the thought of trying to climb rocks,go through creeks and jumping holes makes me feel all excited like I'm a teenager again.


----------



## spiritangel

I actually drew with pastels last night and it doesnt look half bad


----------



## Sweetie

spiritangel said:


> I actually drew with pastels last night and it doesnt look half bad



Oh I LOVE pastels...please share if you're so inclined. 

I'm happy because my Skippy's eye seems to be healing.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

spiritangel said:


> I actually drew with pastels last night and it doesnt look half bad



I used pastels in a class the other day and absolutely loved it! I think I'm going to have to buy some for myself. 

I'm happy because I graduate with my master's degree in the morning. I still have two years left in the doctoral program, but the end and my bright future is much closer!


----------



## penguin

I made corned beef for dinner tonight, and other than it was incredibly delicious, it helped warm the house up AND filled it with a delicious aroma for hours.


----------



## SMA413

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I'm happy because I graduate with my master's degree in the morning. I still have two years left in the doctoral program, but the end and my bright future is much closer!



Congrats!!


----------



## Surlysomething

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I used pastels in a class the other day and absolutely loved it! I think I'm going to have to buy some for myself.
> 
> I'm happy because I graduate with my master's degree in the morning. I still have two years left in the doctoral program, but the end and my bright future is much closer!


 
Congrats on your graduation. That's awesome!


----------



## spiritangel

Sweetie said:


> Oh I LOVE pastels...please share if you're so inclined.
> 
> I'm happy because my Skippy's eye seems to be healing.





ButlerGirl09 said:


> I used pastels in a class the other day and absolutely loved it! I think I'm going to have to buy some for myself.
> 
> I'm happy because I graduate with my master's degree in the morning. I still have two years left in the doctoral program, but the end and my bright future is much closer!





I posted pics in the show off your talent thread my suggestion is look on ebay the ones I got were not expensive and whilst they are not the super top quality I have my eye on a set that are that are only double the price but with a few extra colours 


and congrats 

I am happy cause people are saying nice things about my art journals


----------



## Saoirse

I talked to my close friend yesterday and he makes me SO VERY HAPPY!!

He just moved into a new apartment with his girlfriend and its a little farther away then he used to be :-( We hadn't talked in a while cause his phone wasnt turned on yet, we both live in the sticks where cell phones dont work, he doesnt have a car right now and my Jeep is in the shop! But I caught him on FB yesterday and he immediately said he missed me and that I need to get to him ASAP. :wubu:

We also talked about a party that a friend is having, but I have to go to my cousin's wedding that day and Im not sure if I'll be back in time to go to the party. He said he was planning on bringing his guitar and jammin at the party...but not if his #1 fan isnt gonna be there! 

And I am his #1 fan. He's such a talented musician and lately the songs he's been writing are showing off his lyrical skills. I hung out with him a few days before he moved and he gave me a little private show, let me hear his new stuff. He covers some Ray LaMontagne (who we both fucking LOVE) and honestly... Ray would be super impressed.

He told me that Im the one that gets him writing and playing. I always bug him about going to open mics and getting stuff recorded. He said he likes knowing that Im there, rooting for him.

I cant help but wonder what his girlfriend thinks of me. I've only met her once and I adore her. I hope she likes me!





But Im in love with her man.  The bestie told me this would happen.


----------



## Surlysomething

Holy crapping hell, Vancouver is one game away from the Stanley Cup.



*HOLY CRAP!*


----------



## CastingPearls

He's a jackass and I love him.


----------



## 1love_emily

I get to spend the night with my boyfriend here in a couple weeks  :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

I just had a super fun squirt gun fight with my boys. We got them these absolutely huge super soakers and it was so much fun getting chilled squirting each other.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I bought all my nephews and nieces still in the states new outfits today. I love buying clothes for them, especially my niece!


----------



## Rowan

jealous!!!


----------



## Shosh

My friend and I had our first meeting to discuss the renovations to my apartment. I cannot wait until it has a whole new look.

Making long term plans with my darling, that is making me happy also.:wubu:


----------



## SMA413

My last night at work is tonight.  Then it's off for the summer and then a brand new start somewhere.... IDK where yet though.


----------



## RoseVivaciou

My Brother in law, checking I was ok and sending his love.  he is so sweet


----------



## None

Well today I graduated from the University of California, Santa Cruz with a BA in Literature concentrating in Creative Writing, but I'm way more excited about the haul I got at Bookshop Santa Cruz today.


----------



## one2one

I didn't think I'd be able to afford it, but I'm booked and going to my cousin's wedding. I haven't seen that side of the family in almost 5 years, and it's been about that long since I've had a real vacation.

Oh, and it with be my first trip to the ocean!


----------



## mel

I am OFF work!!


----------



## herin

I'm moved into my new place. Getting settled in and unpacked.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Got a raise today. Sure it's only 25 cents an hour, but it's the highest percentage raise (3 percent) I've gotten as an adult. Plus now I make in line with what CNAs in nursing homes make, so wooo hoo!


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian's father was gracious enough to give us the money to keep our internet on since we spent all our money on my mom's memorial. Thank you, Mr. Perez!


----------



## AuntHen

I am SOOOOOOOO happy the work week is over!!! I almost thought I wasn't going to make it through *this *one! Time to relax :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

Max has been chomping at the bit to learn nun chucks at tae kwon do since he started back in November. Today he got his chance to work with them. It was really fun to watch him. He also worked with a staff today. He looks like a natural with the weapons. It made me happy to see him working with the weapons and showing his discipline


----------



## Mishty

My new tan looks amazing with my white toga sheet and my blond hair....


----------



## CAMellie

Thank you to all the amazing people who gave me the beautiful rep messages. They were much appreciated...and very needed. *hugs*


----------



## HottiMegan

We're having a great weekend! Today we went on the first swim of the season. Chico has this really cool pool in the middle of the park that is a cemented up section of Big Chico Creek that is partially dammed up so you can swim. It's like a great place to swim. We did a picnic in the park. It was a really nice afternoon. This evening we're headed back to the park for a movie in the park. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory.. should be fun


----------



## CastingPearls

Cleaning out my Yahoo inbox which I've had for over five years. Deleted thousands of messages, reorganized folders and counted my blessings.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that I have family and friends who truly love me for me.


----------



## Tanuki

Going to see green lantern and then for sushi with my dad for fathers day ^_^


----------



## Mathias

Had friends over to visit and we were sitting in the hot tub when we were treated to a kickass fireworks display. It was amazing!


----------



## SMA413

I'm happy about the possibility of something amazing happening on several facets of my life.


----------



## lalatx

Had the best Saturday I have had in a long time. 
Myself and a hand full of people spent the day at a spot along the Colorado river. Basically there is a sandy spot along the river in Austin where people hang out, play music, drink, cook, swim, whatever. It is not well known and I really hope it stays that way. 
Drank a drink made of icy pops and vodka, ate kabobs and corn, chilled, had good conversations, swam, played with some hot guys dreads for an insanely long time, and just had a most excellent time.


----------



## Shosh

I have been asked to model for a plus sized clothing store here in Australia. They also trade online, shipping locally and internationally.

I am pretty happy and excited about it.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm exceedingly happy that yesterday is over.


----------



## pegz

...that I'm ROCKIN' this fat body today.....


----------



## SMA413

pegz said:


> ...that I'm ROCKIN' this fat body today.....



Pegz, for some reason I can't rep you- but hell yeah. 


I'm happy that I had a really awesome talk with an acquaintance that I've known for almost 15 YEARS. I think we talked more today that we have the entire time we've known each other. I'm glad we're finally getting to know each other more.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

This happened yesterday, but I'm still smiling about it. I got to sit under a Weeping Willow tree for the first time in about 25 years. I have the best memories of playing under three giant ones in a field near my house as a child. The branches hung so low they brushed the ground and created wonderful hiding places around the trunks of the trees with curtains of leafy, drooping branches all around. We pretended we each had our own castle or mansions, or we were lost in the jungle. The tree yesterday was right near the edge of the Hudson River in a park in Hudson, NY. I sat at a picnic table that had been moved under it. It wasn't nearly as old as the trees I remembered, but the canopy effect of the branches - and the view of the river - were all pretty fantastic.


----------



## HottiMegan

We went to get Alex's hearing tested today. We wanted to rule out hearing loss as a cause of his speech delay. We got a clean bill of health for his ears and hearing. So we got that going for us  Now we need to wait on apraxia testing and results.


----------



## SMA413

I'm getting paid to hang out with an awesome group of people for a month and a half.  And the kids we're taking care of are pretty awesome too.


----------



## TexasTrouble

That it finally rained last night! A good soaking, too. It's still eleventy-billion degrees, but maybe this can help prevent some of the wildfires.


----------



## SMA413

TexasTrouble said:


> That it finally rained last night! A good soaking, too. It's still eleventy-billion degrees, but maybe this can help prevent some of the wildfires.



The lightning was the best part.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

I've been living in a country town in Venezuela for the last 2.5 months and I'm loving how the larger ladies here flaunt their figures by wearing really tight clothing!


----------



## spiritangel

I finished a new blog yay


----------



## snuggletiger

HottiMegan said:


> We went to get Alex's hearing tested today. We wanted to rule out hearing loss as a cause of his speech delay. We got a clean bill of health for his ears and hearing. So we got that going for us  Now we need to wait on apraxia testing and results.



Thats great news.
I finally get to settle the lawsuit!!!!!. I sign the final set of papers today and get my check.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My air conditioning is working and it is wonderfully fantastic.


----------



## Mishty

Mrs.Rose on the Walton's is very fat, and very plain, but she was just proposed to, and since I watch a lot of Walton's with my family(don't ask) my little cousin Katie said "See Mimi, somebody will marry you someday" Kids always make happy with their simple little truths.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Not just happy today, but happy and thankful and overjoyed and just blissful. My boyfriend is the most amazing man I've ever known (we were friends for four years but just became a couple in November). Started the week off with my son and my boyfriend, spent the night seeing Green Lantern, then ate outside at the plaza area, watched my son and the boyfriend playing together, then we sat on a bench watching my son play, it was a great night. 
The next day my son was hit by a car outside our house and miraculously he was barely hurt and came away with just scrapes and bruises. He is a walking miracle, the bruises where the car hit him makes it look like his insides should be a mess but he is perfectly healthy - grateful doesn't even begin to cover it. When I texted my boyfriend what happened, he called IMMEDIATELY worried, concerned, felt bad he couldn't be there and continued to say if we need anything don't hesitate to ask - compare this to the time I called my son's father from the ER when my son was sick and the response I got was "You're bothering me at work for this shit?" 
Boyfriend > sperm donor.
I have great grades in school. 
I adore my boyfriend and our relationship in a way that I can't even begin to explain. 
I love my son more than I ever thought it was possible to love anything and he keeps getting more handsome and brilliant as the days go by. 
My boyfriend treats my son no different than he'd treat his own kid if he had any, he gives him surprise gifts, tons of attention, support and love consistently. He is an excellent role model and respects and cares for my son making me wonder how the fuck did I ever get so lucky??? 
Life is* GOOD* right now.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> Mrs.Rose on the Walton's is very fat, and very plain, but she was just proposed to, and since I watch a lot of Walton's with my family(don't ask) my little cousin Katie said "See Mimi, somebody will marry you someday" Kids always make happy with their simple little truths.


I'm not a kid and somebody would have to be nuts not to want to spend their life with a diamond like you.


----------



## Tracyarts

I'm broke and wanted a little bit of spending money for the weekend, so I looked through my jewelry box for something to sell at the local pawn shop. I found this amythest pendant that I bought for myself about 15 years ago and *maybe* wore five or six times over the years. I admit, it was an impulse purchase simply because it was a BIG SPARKLY purple stone. I know I didn't pay much more than $100 for it at the time, and was thinking maybe I'd get $40 for it at the pawn shop.

Oh, but no...

I got $95 for it, and then the guy asked me if I wanted the stone back, because they were just buying it for the gold mounting. Hell yes I want the BIG SPARKLY purple stone back! So, now I have not only money in my pocket for the weekend, but my BIG SPARKLY purple stone as well. 

Tracy


----------



## crayola box

NY senate doing the right thing, yay!


----------



## None

I'm officially 24 now, well not officially, don't quote me on that. I'm more excited that I got some awesome shirts yesterday from Teefury (A super sweet Lost/Doctor Who mash-up).


----------



## ThatFatGirl

crayola box said:


> NY senate doing the right thing, yay!



YES!!!!! So happy about this today too. Go, NY state!


----------



## Robbie_Rob

ThatFatGirl said:


> YES!!!!! So happy about this today too. Go, NY state!



Happy 4000th post:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

My Current FB Profile Pic







About damn time we got this done!


----------



## luvbigfellas

I'm happy that despite all the crap that gets me down, I may be getting the upside of the downturns. 
I'm happy that some people love me, and even if they don't, screw 'em. 
I'm happy that I get to be back near my alma mater again soon and that I'll have transportation.


----------



## penguin

I feel pretty, oh so pretty.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

because, well i'm Always happy<3


----------



## OneHauteMama

I got two really great tarot readings last night. Both very positive about how my life is going.

I have a little less than 5 days before I move in with my awesome man, and I'm absolutely ECSTATIC about that.:smitten:


----------



## CleverBomb

..Samsung Infuse 4G cellphone with HDMI-output adapter
+ Palm bluetooth (wireless) keyboard 
+ Microsoft bluetooth mouse 
+ Optoma PK301 pico projector 
= really portable computer with a 70" display.



- Rusty


----------



## mel

new sandals


----------



## willowmoon

Currently watching Sanford And Son -- picked up the 1st season on DVD today!! Redd Foxx was definitely a comedy genius!


----------



## WVMountainrear

My boyfriend is entirely too good to me. :happy:


----------



## snuggletiger

Paid off the credit cards. Now I can breathe with some relief.


----------



## Gingembre

Went shopping and bought some nice clothes, yay!

Also my boyfriend is so adorable...the downside of this is that I just checked my phone billing and in the ONE WEEK i have been back from Ghana, I have racked up £67 of unbilled charges...fuuuuck! I swear we've not even spoken that much. I need to get some phonecard/cheap calling thingy set up STAT!


----------



## Blackhawk2293

willowmoon said:


> Currently watching Sanford And Son -- picked up the 1st season on DVD today!! Redd Foxx was definitely a comedy genius!



The news of Sanford and Son being out on DVD has just made me happy for the day. I am so going to pick it up when I return to Australia (assuming that it has been released there).


----------



## HottiMegan

I am happy because i found our old Wii-motes. Our first Wii has been teasing and taunting us for 2 years and had many a ribbing to hubby to put it back together. Well he couldn't. He waited far too long. So we bought a new one on Friday i think. I had no idea where our three old controllers were until this evening. I had tucked them safely away behind a speaker so Alex couldn't run off with them. I found them while cleaning today. I'm so happy we wont have to go out and get more Wii-motes. Tightwad Meggie doesn't like spending money frivolously.


----------



## Surlysomething

he's back on North American soil

_Dear Lord baby Jesus, lyin' there in your ghost manger, just lookin' at your Baby Einstein developmental videos, learnin' 'bout shapes and colors. I would like to thank you_



:wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

Today, I had lunch with a member of this community.  I learned a lot more over beer & fajitas:eat1: that I could in a line or two of free association. A very good day:happy:


----------



## spiritangel

Almond m&m's on sale and in my groceries eta sometime before lunch tommorrow


----------



## Mathias

I got my brand new wheelchair today!


----------



## Surlysomething

Mathias said:


> I got my brand new wheelchair today!


 

Cool! That's like getting a new car!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mathias said:


> I got my brand new wheelchair today!





Surlysomething said:


> Cool! That's like getting a new car!



Indeed! Can't wait to see a pic of you in your new "wheels".


----------



## penguin

More new doors on the kitchen cabinets are being done right now, and then that's it for the home repairs. Until the owner decides to do more, but I'll be glad for the invasions and noise to stop. AND my daughter's new bed should be here today.


----------



## Lovelyone

Today is going to be an absolutely BEAUTIFUL day.


----------



## Gingembre

Mathias said:


> I got my brand new wheelchair today!



Awesome!

I've already posted this in the "what are you listening to" thread, but the hiplife song Bebia Soso by Nana Boroo (& Mugeez!) makes me so happy! I can't listen to it without dancing around my room, and I can't watch the video without trying to wiggle my bum like the hot fatty dancer (holla, I just said *hot fatty dancer*. Go and have a look, you know you want to...)! I wish I could dance like that.


----------



## Blackjack

Gingembre said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I've already posted this in the "what are you listening to" thread, but the hiplife song Bebia Soso by Nana Boroo (& Mugeez!) makes me so happy! I can't listen to it without dancing around my room, and I can't watch the video without trying to wiggle my bum like the hot fatty dancer (holla, I just said *hot fatty dancer*. Go and have a look, you know you want to...)! I wish I could dance like that.



There's some cute fatties in that vid! A pleasant surprise, even though I really just can't get into the music.


----------



## Gingembre

Blackjack said:


> There's some cute fatties in that vid! A pleasant surprise, even though I really just can't get into the music.



Haha, it took me a while to get in to the music and, even so, i think it only worked coz i was surrounded by it and saw people dancing to it everywhere. Now I love it, but I'm sure it's mainly because of the good times associated with it. It's not exactly good....!


----------



## mel

no work today...long weekend ahead...AND new hairdo today


----------



## HottiMegan

It's Friday and the weekend is long. It's my last weekend as a 32 year old too.(lol even though most of the year i have called myself 33) Max's spiritual birthday is Monday. He gets to celebrate that milestone every year with fireworks!


----------



## AuntHen

1) I love a boy so much that it makes me smile so hard that my face hurts!!:wubu: 
2) It's a 3-day weekend! Happy Friday everyone and Happy 4th to all my fellow Americans! Have a safe and joyous one! Firecracker Firecracker boom boom boom!! 
3) Sunday is my niece's 4th birthday! Happy Birthday Gracie! I love you!! :happy:


----------



## Gingembre

Megan - what's a spiritual birthday? I never heard of that before.

Bri - can I have tips for dealing with intercontinental love please? I miss my boy so much my face hurts from crying rather than smiling. Would like to turn this frown upside down!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Gingembre said:


> Megan - what's a spiritual birthday? I never heard of that before.
> 
> Bri - can I have tips for dealing with intercontinental love please? I miss my boy so much my face hurts from crying rather than smiling. Would like to turn this frown upside down!



My relationship is east coast US-west coast US, and I seem to go back and forth between bliss for having him and sadness for having him but not being able to have him...if that makes any sense. It's difficult. Keeping positive perspective has been key so far for me. But it's difficult. Best of luck in your relationship!


----------



## CastingPearls

One of my best friends/sister is dropping everything to drive up and see me tomorrow. I'm overjoyed.


----------



## HottiMegan

Gingembre said:


> Megan - what's a spiritual birthday? I never heard of that before.



I made the term up. Last 4th of July my son Max was taught how to meditate by our spiritual teacher, who happened to be in California for the first time in a very long time. It's a big deal, sort of like baptism or communion. So we called it his spiritual birthday to make it that much more special for him.


----------



## Jon Blaze

My love is on her way here. :wubu::wubu:


----------



## herin

My mom is here visiting for the weekend froom Louisiana! I'll have her until tuesday!!


----------



## Mathias

I watched Ponyo for the first time and I thought it was the most adorable movie ever!


----------



## AuntHen

*


[B said:



Bri - can I have tips for dealing with intercontinental love please? I miss my boy so much my face hurts from crying rather than smiling. Would like to turn this frown upside down![/

Click to expand...

*


[B said:


> QUOTE][/B]------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Awww Laura,
> 
> Well, I said I was happy/smile because *I love him*... haha... I cry at least once or twice a week due to the long distance factor
> 
> When I first got back from France, I thought I couldn't breathe. I also had jet-lag which didn't help. The first week was horrid and about 2 weeks after that were not too fun either. So right now, I think you crying a lot or being depressed is normal.
> 
> The boy helps me a lot. I sometimes cry to him "I miss you, I hate this wahhhh" and he tries to keep me positive by reminding me that we will see each other again and he distracts me as much as he can by telling me about his day or whatever. Plus he is the type that is always DOING something. When I start to feel really sad, I just try to keep busy with something.
> 
> The truth is, I love him and want him around. It's so hard not to be around someone you care about and it doesn't feel normal nor am I satisfied. Long distance is tedious and painful, but I just figure, if we can get through this in our relationship, then we can probably get through anything!
> 
> So I guess my advice would be, try to keep very busy and maybe plan together when you will next see each other, so you have such a wonderful thing to look forward to (for you and I, I know that a trip is not easy due to oceans, passports, continents, etc. But I think it will only make it that much more amazing and special when it does happen) Sigh! I feel ya!


----------



## spiritangel

he was away for work and now he is back I feel soo silly only known him a week and yet I missed him and happy cause we got to skype for a little while


----------



## miafantastic

I'm happy that my impromptu Saturday in the Office has come to end. It was a quickie, anyway.


----------



## Aust99

Rocking night out with fantastic friends!


----------



## SMA413

I had a phenomenal time at the first summer camp dance of the session tonight.  I love how I can be completely sober and dance like a crazy person here, but if I'm back home, going out with friends, I need to get pretty shwasted before dancing.


----------



## penguin

I had a 2 hour nap today, for the first time in a while. And it got rid of the horrid headache I'd had all day, so that's an extra bonus.


----------



## Saoirse

This hot dude that I'm into said "you look good. I like your dress" and I was like "aw thanks" but in my head I was all DO ME RIGHT HERE ON THE SIDEWALK. It'll happen someday soon and that makes me happy.


----------



## SMA413

Saoirse said:


> This hot dude that I'm into said "you look good. I like your dress" and I was like "aw thanks" but in my head I was all DO ME RIGHT HERE ON THE SIDEWALK. It'll happen someday soon and that makes me happy.



Too funny. I wish I could rep you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Saoirse said:


> This hot dude that I'm into said "you look good. I like your dress" and I was like "aw thanks" but in my head I was all DO ME RIGHT HERE ON THE SIDEWALK. It'll happen someday soon and that makes me happy.







You are something else woman!



SMA413 said:


> Too funny. I wish I could rep you.


Got her for you!


----------



## CastingPearls

Had a blast with my bestie yesterday, went out to eat, got drunk, came home, skyped with an Aussie bestie, got more drunk, drunk websurfed with my bestie, poured our hearts out, confessed, obsessed, laughed and cried. 

IT
WAS
AWESOME


----------



## mel

no work tomorrow!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Family Barbecue, complete with summer shandies, steaks, and fountains later!


----------



## Gingembre

HottiMegan said:


> I made the term up. Last 4th of July my son Max was taught how to meditate by our spiritual teacher, who happened to be in California for the first time in a very long time. It's a big deal, sort of like baptism or communion. So we called it his spiritual birthday to make it that much more special for him.



Ahhh ok, I get it. That's cute. I hope Max has an extra-good day tomorrow then!


----------



## Gingembre

CastingPearls said:


> Had a blast with my bestie yesterday, went out to eat, got drunk, came home, skyped with an Aussie bestie, got more drunk, drunk websurfed with my bestie, poured our hearts out, confessed, obsessed, laughed and cried.
> 
> IT
> WAS
> AWESOME



Sounds super! I am waiting until my bessie and I can co-ordinate our diaries and have a day similar to the above! Friends are great, aren't they?! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Gingembre said:


> Sounds super! I am waiting until my bessie and I can co-ordinate our diaries and have a day similar to the above! Friends are great, aren't they?! :happy:


They are! I am blessed with the best friends.  Hope you have that day soon!


----------



## Gingembre

> Awww Laura,
> 
> Well, I said I was happy/smile because *I love him*... haha... I cry at least once or twice a week due to the long distance factor
> 
> When I first got back from France, I thought I couldn't breathe. I also had jet-lag which didn't help. The first week was horrid and about 2 weeks after that were not too fun either. So right now, I think you crying a lot or being depressed is normal.
> 
> The boy helps me a lot. I sometimes cry to him "I miss you, I hate this wahhhh" and he tries to keep me positive by reminding me that we will see each other again and he distracts me as much as he can by telling me about his day or whatever. Plus he is the type that is always DOING something. When I start to feel really sad, I just try to keep busy with something.
> 
> The truth is, I love him and want him around. It's so hard not to be around someone you care about and it doesn't feel normal nor am I satisfied. Long distance is tedious and painful, but I just figure, if we can get through this in our relationship, then we can probably get through anything!
> 
> So I guess my advice would be, try to keep very busy and maybe plan together when you will next see each other, so you have such a wonderful thing to look forward to (for you and I, I know that a trip is not easy due to oceans, passports, continents, etc. But I think it will only make it that much more amazing and special when it does happen) Sigh! I feel ya!



Thanks Brianna (and you too, lovelylady)...it helps to know other people are in the same situation. Most of my friends here who are in relationships live with their boyfriends and aren't particularly supportive because they don't understand. They don't see how it could work out and i think, to be honest, they find the whole thing rather amusing. Even though they know I think it really sucks. 

I'm trying to book flights for the end of October/November...I can't really afford it, but I'm more able to afford it than he is and it's a lot easier for me to get a visa. That's where we're going to have problems, I think. Even just a tourist/visiting friends visa for the UK needs so much supporting documentation when you're coming from Africa. Le sigh.

I know i'm still in that initial slump but it's just so difficult...i can't even skype him coz his local internet cafe doesn't have microphones or webcams. One of his friend's laptops has a webcam so we're hoping he can borrow that and take it to the internet cafe so we can skype, or so i can least see him while we're typing away on yahoo msgr. But i'm not sure if/when that'll happen. I'm researching phone cards/sim cards so i can call him a bit cheaper and therefore speak for a bit longer, but it's never going to be cheap. Sometimes I feel like i'm banging my head against a wall. Oy vey!

Apologies for the rant, just had to get it out there! Anyway, thanks for the advice and support ladies. I am happy there are such lovely people out there to communicate with, and that the internet lets us do that.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

My darling boyfriend gave me his dog tags today from when he joined the Air Force. <3 :wubu:


----------



## Gingembre

ButlerGirl09 said:


> My darling boyfriend gave me his dog tags today from when he joined the Air Force. <3 :wubu:



That is sooooo cute. *melts*


----------



## DitzyBrunette

FYI: I have tried to rep pretty much everyone on the last few pages but some don't let me (and I might not have ever even repped these people, so huh?). So, here's a group rep! I tried, everyone's happiness and stories are so sweet and make me smile!! :happy::happy::happy:

And for those who gave me rep after my post a couple pages back, thank you - everyone's words are so nice!


----------



## Mishty

I'm at my aunt Myra's 4th of July cookout, and my aunt Wanda made her famous cucumber salad, Binky made roasted corn salad and Lura Belle brought the best chicken and dumplings ever. Babies are crawling every where, someone by the pool has a guitar strumming The Carter Family, and Daddy just showed up with thirty pounds of ice for all the homemade ice creams and sherbert. 

It's time like these that make me sit back and just say a little "thank you" for all the gifts I've got in my life.

that's what I'm happy about today.... :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

It's getting ready to pour down rain and The Twilight Zone marathon is on TV!!


----------



## HottiMegan

I have potato and pasta salad chilling in the fridge.. So my cooking for the day is done. And that makes me happy  We're about to go out and swim at the park. Either tonight or tomorrow morning i'm going to make birthday cake with penuche frosting.. THE best frosting EVER!!


----------



## Mathias

I always watch Independence Day every July 4th and this year is no exception.


----------



## Surlysomething

Gorgeous day breathing in the ocean air at Stanley Park.
Coconut Mocha Frappucino
Delicious steak dinner

cool, quiet, relaxing night after having 4 days off

:happy:


----------



## TwilightStarr

I had a good day, did some good couponing, and now I am sitting here listening to some great music and eating a magnum ice cream bar!!


----------



## Shosh

I am happy that I am going to have a beautiful white Christmas with my darling this year. I love you Boo. :wubu:


----------



## SMA413

I love checking things off of my to-do list.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I'm spending a day at the spa with a dear old friend on Saturday. :happy:


----------



## penguin

My daughter has a playdate. We'll soon be heading off to the really awesome nearby park for lots of fun times.


----------



## Surlysomething

This picture of my nephew, Max.


----------



## snuggletiger

what a neat looking tree for Max. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay
I am happy that I am healthy, employed, housed, and just me


----------



## Shosh

Surlysomething said:


> This picture of my nephew, Max.



It is great to see a kid outdoors doing what kids do, not a Playstation in sight!

Great pic Surly.


----------



## Gingembre

SMA413 said:


> I love checking things off of my to-do list.



OMG, me too. LOVE it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

filled out 2 job applications online.always good to fill out job applications.


----------



## Captain Save

My Dad-van, as it's been called, died on the road yesterday. After waiting three hours for the tow truck I finally got it to the shop, where I found out it was going to be there overnight. After waiting all afternoon, I paid 693 bucks to get it back, but what makes me happy is that...

*I'M NOT WALKING ANYMORE!!*


----------



## mel

I am officially on VACATION!!!


----------



## Saoirse

I called super hot long haired guitar playing hippie tonight and it went awesome! I asked him out to breakfast on Sunday, he said he has some stuff going on but he's probably free for some eats! He was super sweet and friendly, I cant wait to hear from him!


----------



## biglynch

yes yes yes! found a guy who can make my custom southpark vagisil nascar pitcrew shirt. So very happy.


----------



## Tracyarts

" yes yes yes! found a guy who can make my custom southpark vagisil nascar pitcrew shirt. So very happy. "

LOL, I watched that episode the other day. 

***************

But my happy of the day is finally getting my car into the shop. It's got a problem that is neither covered by warranty or insurance, so it's been sitting in the garage while we saved up to have it worked on. So I'm one step closer to getting it back now! 

Tracy


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I got called about a different job -- one that pays more -- and I found a new roommate.


----------



## penguin

I had an awesome day at the Abbey Medieval Festival. I'm sore from all the walking, but it was a fantastic day. Can't wait to go again next year, and I'll be going in costume then!


----------



## Aust99

Delicious dinner... sense of achievement in cooking it too... yum!!


Oh and I'm on holidays for the next two weeks..... I love my job at this time of year!!


----------



## CAMellie

I have fresh strawberries macerating in the fridge for shortcake tonight and my love has tomorrow off.


----------



## CastingPearls

There are two glorious four pointers and two breathtaking six pointers standing in my driveway...as I'm typing more are coming out of the woods....an eight pointer!!! It must be a bachelor party! Wait! One female!!! They're all eating the sassafras in my front woods. 

I've lived here for almost ten years and seeing deer every single day still takes my breath away.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> There are two glorious four pointers and two breathtaking six pointers standing in my driveway...as I'm typing more are coming out of the woods....an eight pointer!!! It must be a bachelor party! Wait! One female!!! They're all eating the sassafras in my front woods.
> 
> I've lived here for almost ten years and seeing deer every single day still takes my breath away.


Oh please say you stopped gazing in wonder long enough to snap an amazing picture!


----------



## penguin

Did my taxes, whoot.


----------



## TheMrs

Happiness today equals a quiet day at my little house on the hill, we grilled out, snuggled up & watched movies and just generally were "together". I like days you spend in jammies, cozy & comfy.


----------



## penguin

While I'm still having stresses about money, all feels right with the world again.


----------



## CAMellie

We had an amazing day of doing absolutely nothing. I even took a nap...which I haven't done in ages! :happy:


----------



## JulianDW

Got to see my cousins at the family reunion


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

I got laid Friday & Saturday [July 8th & 9th] night aaaaaannnndd actually had 3 orgasms. This is a big deal since I've not experienced the 'Big "O"' w/ anyone since Nov. 2010.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I had a really great couponing day which included 20 free tubes of Colgate Toothpaste!!


----------



## spiritangel

I truly do have amazing friends in my life who lift me up no matter how down I am feeling


----------



## Surlysomething

Just. Wow.


----------



## snuggletiger

Had a great lunch wtih a great friend. and watched some great movies.


----------



## BlueBurning

Had my first compliment on my tattoo from a random stranger in public.


----------



## shinyapple

Shosh said:


> I am happy that I am going to have a beautiful white Christmas with my darling this year. I love you Boo. :wubu:



Ummm...aren't you Jewish?


----------



## penguin

In ten or so hours, I'll be seeing Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2. SO EXCITED.


----------



## snuggletiger

shinyapple said:


> Ummm...aren't you Jewish?



I thought the same thing!


----------



## CastingPearls

A LOT of Jews celebrate Christmas as a secular holiday. Santa Claus, Frosty the Snowman, Chanukah bushes rather than Christmas trees (they just lop the top off)......


----------



## MattB

I'm just happy I'm basically caught up with work and other projects after a busy/insane few months, and I can relax at night and take it easy again.

Oh, sweet normalcy!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy because we got a room at the Ronald McDonald house while Max is in the hospital next week. They are what we can afford right now and it's a comfortable place to rest our heads while we're away from home for Max's surgery. Now i hope and pray he'll only be in the hospital over night so hubby won't have to take a day off unpaid.


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> I'm happy because we got a room at the Ronald McDonald house while Max is in the hospital next week. They are what we can afford right now and it's a comfortable place to rest our heads while we're away from home for Max's surgery. Now i hope and pray he'll only be in the hospital over night so hubby won't have to take a day off unpaid.



That's great news! I hope it all goes well.

I'm over the moon because of the Pottergasm I had at the movies this morning.


----------



## HottiMegan

Thanks Penguin 

I am soo looking forward to the new Potter. I just hope to find someone to watch my boys so i can see it in the theater!


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> I am soo looking forward to the new Potter. I just hope to find someone to watch my boys so i can see it in the theater!



I booked my tickets before I had a sitter, and then discovered all my usual suspects couldn't.  But luckily a friend stepped in to help and took my daughter to a nearby beach to play. It's well worth it, so I hope you can get a sitter soon!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

That it all ends in 3 days. 

For those of you who know what I am talking about, I love you.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

I am happy today that I feel so dang healthy and well! Someone even told me that my eyes were sparkling. Hurray!


----------



## Surlysomething

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> I am happy today that I feel so dang healthy and well! Someone even told me that my eyes were sparkling. Hurray!


 

That's so great, Kara! 

Here's to continued good health!


----------



## KittyKitten

Tomorrow is my birthday!!! Yayyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I get to see my beloved next week. :happy:


----------



## penguin

Tonight I found out my sister is coming up in October to visit, and it's nicely timed so that she'll drag us all to the Brisbane Zombie Walk too. I AM SO EXCITED. I haven't seen her since April 2009 and I miss her madly. Plus, we get to be zombies! She's so awesome at that.


----------



## Proner

It's July 14th so holiday for me


----------



## Shosh

shinyapple said:


> Ummm...aren't you Jewish?



I am indeed Jewish. My boo however is not.

So a white Christmas it shall be.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

penguin said:


> Tonight I found out my sister is coming up in October to visit, and it's nicely timed so that she'll drag us all to the Brisbane Zombie Walk too. I AM SO EXCITED. I haven't seen her since April 2009 and I miss her madly. Plus, we get to be zombies! She's so awesome at that.



Seeing your beloved sister AND being zombies for a day. Doesn't get any better than that. LOLOL!


----------



## TexasTrouble

penguin said:


> Tonight I found out my sister is coming up in October to visit, and it's nicely timed so that she'll drag us all to the Brisbane Zombie Walk too. I AM SO EXCITED. I haven't seen her since April 2009 and I miss her madly. Plus, we get to be zombies! She's so awesome at that.



Now THAT sounds amazingly awesome! Have fun!

I am excited that tomorrow I'm going to visit my niece in the "big" city of Huntsville* where I will eat good Korean food, have a True Blood marathon, and go see the final Harry Potter! Oh, and a trip to Costco!

*I've been staying with family in rural AL--and I mean RURAL so I am so excited to go somewhere with stop lights (no kidding) that I am practically wiggling like a puppy!


----------



## BlueBurning

Had to go get blood work done and it was the first time that I didn't feel anything.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I'm happy that I got to talk to my love for a bit after I got off work and that Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 opens tomorrow!!! The critic reviews have been spectacular so far, as I expected them to be.


----------



## AuntHen

I am off of work on Monday, so 3-day weekend... and will be going with family and friends to stay at a gorgeous beach all weekend! Woot! Now to go buy a new cute swimsuit! :happy:


I hope Friday at work goes by super-fast!!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm putting on my costume for the HP premiere before heading out early with friends. They do serve evil at Buffalo Wild Wings, right?


----------



## CastingPearls

Today a baby bear parked in my driveway, very close to my front steps. I sat there breathless, my heart pounding and it reminded me of last year at this time when I was outside all night with my brother Donny who died this past March. A bear had come up behind him and I could hear and smell it before I saw it and grabbed my brother by his shirt and dragged him up the stairs and we stood at the door shaking and laughing. It was one of the happiest and scariest moments of my life and I got to share it with him.

I believe in signs. Someone told me today that Native Americans believe that bears are a symbol of strength, courage and protection. I've been dealing with a lot lately and my brother was the last person alive to witness some of it and has reached out from the grave to speak up for me when I needed it. I believe he sent the baby bear. I believe he's looking out for me telling me it's going to be okay. 

I know it will.


----------



## penguin

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Seeing your beloved sister AND being zombies for a day. Doesn't get any better than that. LOLOL!



I know!! It's going to be fantastic.



TexasTrouble said:


> Now THAT sounds amazingly awesome! Have fun!



I certainly plan to!



> I am excited that tomorrow I'm going to visit my niece in the "big" city of Huntsville* where I will eat good Korean food, have a True Blood marathon, and go see the final Harry Potter! Oh, and a trip to Costco!



That sounds like an awesome time! HP and TB!!



CastingPearls said:


> I know it will.



Yes it will be! *hugs*


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Just came across an awesome family owned music store with fair prices and I'm pretty pumped about adult swim's new upcoming show NTSF:SD:SUV


----------



## MissAshley

I am pretty confident I am getting a new job at the hospital. I hope!


----------



## spiritangel

that I may be exhusted after only 3hrs sleep but all afternoon phone calls and all night video chats make me smile like a goofy girl


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy for Max today. We got the email confirmation that tomorrow Max will pilot a plane through the Young Eagles program. He will actually be taking the controls in flight! I sort of think his dad is more excited than him. He's a former aircraft mechanic so he has a deep love of aviation.


----------



## spiritangel

that I am off to the land of dreams and lulabys to dream of being held in his arms and be the mushy gushy girl I am


----------



## kaylaisamachine

That I get steak tonight for dinner. It's been FOREVER.


----------



## SMA413

I'm happy because I got to talk to my new guy the other day. He was all excited because he thought I was coming home in two days. Unfortunately, I had to burst his bubble and remind him I get home on the 27th, not the 17th. I hated telling him bad news but I loved how excited he was when he thought I was coming home soon.


----------



## spiritangel

being told that "I diddnt know what true beauty was till I met you" has me grinning like an idiot


----------



## SMA413

So I was having an off couple of days lately, putting me in a bad mood. I felt bad because I was worried that it was affecting the way I was treating the campers I work with. Tonight, the campers did a counselor appreciation presentation. They had made little books for the bunkhouse counselors with little messages written in it. I'm not a bunkhouse counselor, so I didn't get one. I wasn't too bummed about it.

Then, one of the quietest girls at camp who I haven't really interacted with much got up and made this speech about how I was one of her favorite counselors at camp and that I made the infirmary very homey and comfortable for the kids to come to. That totally made my week.


----------



## spiritangel

SMA413 said:


> So I was having an off couple of days lately, putting me in a bad mood. I felt bad because I was worried that it was affecting the way I was treating the campers I work with. Tonight, the campers did a counselor appreciation presentation. They had made little books for the bunkhouse counselors with little messages written in it. I'm not a bunkhouse counselor, so I didn't get one. I wasn't too bummed about it.
> 
> Then, one of the quietest girls at camp who I haven't really interacted with much got up and made this speech about how I was one of her favorite counselors at camp and that I made the infirmary very homey and comfortable for the kids to come to. That totally made my week.



omg that has me welling up with tears at just how beautiful taht is it is always nice to feel appreciated


----------



## Gingembre

I've got an interview on Thursday. Wish me luck!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I took tomorrow off work to have a mid-week rendezvous with my amazing boyfriend. :wubu:


----------



## Captain Save

I'm just happy today because I have pie, and I'm gonna eat it until I'm satisfied.


----------



## danielson123

I have returned! :happy:


----------



## CAMellie

Had some 'personal time' with my love last night and now we're spending his day off doing a whole bunch of nothing. :happy:


----------



## kaylaisamachine

danielson123 said:


> I have returned! :happy:



Welcome back Danielson!


----------



## SMA413

I have an interview with Johns Hopkins Hospital in 2 weeks!!!!!


I'm about to die of bottled up excitement.


----------



## CastingPearls

An hour in a massage chair and a mani/pedi. I REALLLLY needed that.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

just happy to be alive,it's good to be alive and kickin'.


----------



## HottiMegan

Max's surgery went great and he was discharged today instead of spending 2 days in the hospital. I hate hospitals so we're all happy to be home. My butt hurts from the uncomfortable furniture and crappy sleep last night.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

HottiMegan said:


> I hate hospitals
> 
> 
> 
> i once knew a person that loved hospitals,which i always found a bit strange.:huh:
Click to expand...


----------



## mossystate

HottiMegan said:


> Max's surgery went great and he was discharged today instead of spending 2 days in the hospital. I hate hospitals so we're all happy to be home. My butt hurts from the uncomfortable furniture and crappy sleep last night.



Good to hear his surgery went well.  He has to be a very strong little booger, and it's too bad he has to be. 
---
My youngest niece had to go to Children's a few times and the people there were all so nice that she once said she hoped she could go back. lol Just glad that there are such places. So many kids get such a raw deal.


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> Max's surgery went great and he was discharged today instead of spending 2 days in the hospital. I hate hospitals so we're all happy to be home. My butt hurts from the uncomfortable furniture and crappy sleep last night.



That's so great it went well! Sorry about your butt, though


----------



## TwilightStarr

That I have spent the day cooking really good food  

It is my goal to be as good of a cook as my mom is and I am slowly getting there, she doesn't like to teach lol But today I made a turkey roast with some sweet potatoes and stuffing for dinner and right now I am baking some cheesy sausage crescent squares 

Also cooking is helping calm my nerves since it is storming outside


----------



## CleverBomb

penguin said:


> That's so great it went well! Sorry about your butt, though


What she said! Delighted to hear things went well. 

-Rusty
(NOT, "That's what SHE said...")


----------



## spiritangel

good friends, mushy gushy stuff like being told you are the most beautiful women in existance in a true and heartfelt way, and actually finding the inspiration to write some overdue articles


----------



## moore2me

HottiMegan said:


> Max's surgery went great and he was discharged today instead of spending 2 days in the hospital. I hate hospitals so we're all happy to be home. My butt hurts from the uncomfortable furniture and crappy sleep last night.



HottiMegan, I am so glad to hear Max is good and was able to go home so fast. I know he, you, brother, and pop and are happy to be back. Tell Max I worked up some cards for him based on a game I hear he likes. If I made a mistake, I apologize - I never have played Zelda. I am attaching them to this post. If he wants them in another format - that I can do. Let me know. 

View attachment MAX RULES.jpg


View attachment MAX THE BRAVE 3.jpg


View attachment MAX2.jpg


View attachment max and sonichedgehog last.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

moore2me said:


> HottiMegan, I am so glad to hear Max is good and was able to go home so fast. I know he, you, brother, and pop and are happy to be back. Tell Max I worked up some cards for him based on a game I hear he likes. If I made a mistake, I apologize - I never have played Zelda. I am attaching them to this post. If he wants them in another format - that I can do. Let me know.



Max loved them! He has such a huge grin on his face right now. We're playing zelda a lot today too 



And to everyone else who commented: Thank you all for your kind posts. Max is walking around like i did when i had a c-section. (where they got some skin grafts) He's in good spirits and off pain meds already. We're going to head to the bakery and get a couple loaves of his favorite bread and he has requested mac n cheese for dinner.


----------



## danielson123

Dinner date with my father tonight! Trying out a new buffet!


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian is out picking up my muscle relaxers. No more cramps and backache. Yay!


----------



## Lamia

I got a 5 day vacation coming up. I need one sooooo bad. I am off work in one hour then the fun begins. I am going to a casino for the weekend. My sister is a high roller so the rooms are free and we get to go up in the vip lounge and drink and eat for free....all weekend hell yeah. 

I am going to swim, eat, drink, gamble, laugh, spend time with my sister and niece, go to the zoo, sweat, go awwwww, bitch about being hot, be glad to get back to the casino, shower, swim, eat, drink gamble. (this is how I hope my weekend goes)




My boyfried on the other hand has chosen to go camping with his son....in this miserable heat....ugh.


----------



## danielson123

Watching Animal House. Nuff said.


----------



## MattB

Said farewell to a friend this morning, which is not a happy thing...But I am happy and thankful that tomorrow will be a better day, and another opportunity to live life the best I can...


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that i just found out my folks are going to be in Tahoe in September and they invited us for a few days to spend with them. It means taking Max out of school but I really think it's worth it. I miss my parents so much.

I am also starting to plan our summer vacay next summer. Max isn't supposed to have surgery next summer so we're going to take a trip to Palm Springs. I know it'll be hot as hell but it gets super hot here. We can take the kids to Lego Land and maybe Magic Mountain on the way down. We're already putting money towards it this month so we can have a nice spending budget  (My parents have a condo there so our stay will be free)


----------



## Mathias

I got my learners permit today!


----------



## penguin

I fixed my computer by myself! With only a little bit of advice from others.


----------



## moore2me

HottiMegan said:


> I'm happy that i just found out my folks are going to be in Tahoe in September and they invited us for a few days to spend with them. It means taking Max out of school but I really think it's worth it. I miss my parents so much.
> 
> I am also starting to plan our summer vacay next summer. Max isn't supposed to have surgery next summer so we're going to take a trip to Palm Springs. I know it'll be hot as hell but it gets super hot here. We can take the kids to Lego Land and maybe Magic Mountain on the way down. We're already putting money towards it this month so we can have a nice spending budget  (My parents have a condo there so our stay will be free)



Dear HottiMegan,
'Sounds like a nice couple of family vacations coming up for you guys. I hope Max continues to get well and progress from his surgery earlier in the week. It is amazing that he can bounce back so fast. God, fate, good parental units, great genes, the wishes of thousands of internet friends, great doctors and nurses, and angels have all "had his back" and been part of his helpers. 

I am happy for Max's continued recovery. 

P.S. I rewatched the Lord of the Rings Trilogy the other night and it struck me that the journey, trials, and monsters faced by Frodo were not near as scary to a Hobbit as seventeen brain surgeries would be to a small child and his parents. Max rules.


----------



## lalatx

Went to the Saltlick in Driftwood, TX today. Awesome BBQ and they are BYOB. Basically it is BBQ served family style and they bring you plate after plate BUT they let you take stuff home. When we asked for to go boxes the waitress informed us "once I bring you a to go box I cannot bring you anymore meat". That amused everyone at the table for about 10 minutes. Overall good night spent with good people.


----------



## SMA413

I love The Saltlick!!! If you're ever in Waring/Comfort, go to the Waring General Store on steak night (Wednesday nights). It's amazing too.


----------



## HottiMegan

moore2me said:


> Dear HottiMegan,
> 'Sounds like a nice couple of family vacations coming up for you guys. I hope Max continues to get well and progress from his surgery earlier in the week. It is amazing that he can bounce back so fast. God, fate, good parental units, great genes, the wishes of thousands of internet friends, great doctors and nurses, and angels have all "had his back" and been part of his helpers.
> 
> I am happy for Max's continued recovery.
> 
> P.S. I rewatched the Lord of the Rings Trilogy the other night and it struck me that the journey, trials, and monsters faced by Frodo were not near as scary to a Hobbit as seventeen brain surgeries would be to a small child and his parents. Max rules.



Thanks for the well wishes. Max has not had any brain surgeries though. He has just had various corrective surgeries for birth defects like cleft palate, club foot and an ear defect. He has only 2-3 more surgeries that we see in the future for good. There is a light at the end of the tunnel. One wont happen until Max is a teenager.


----------



## spiritangel

waking up to sweet romantic messages on fb and other places from sexy bear makes for a lovely morning


----------



## hiddenexposure

i tried on a dress today that i absolutely love. 
next week it will be mine


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Just found out that Dexter premieres Oct 2nd. Too ready for my Dex fix.


----------



## penguin

I have eyebrows and eyelashes again. Yay for dye!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I POSSIBLY FOUND A PLACE TO STAY IN SAN FRANCISCO FOR THE SCHOOL YEAR.  I'll have my own room and be paying way less than what I expected. And even better, I'll be living with an older gay couple and it's in walking distance of the school. Happy happy day.


----------



## HottiMegan

kaylaisamachine said:


> I POSSIBLY FOUND A PLACE TO STAY IN SAN FRANCISCO FOR THE SCHOOL YEAR.  I'll have my own room and be paying way less than what I expected. And even better, I'll be living with an older gay couple and it's in walking distance of the school. Happy happy day.



Yay! I hope it works out


----------



## kaylaisamachine

HottiMegan said:


> Yay! I hope it works out



ERGH! I can't rep. But thank you so much.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

We went and picked up our pool today from walmart! <3 Just gotta fill 'er up tomorrow and by Friday I'll be chilling in my lovely 18ft by 4ft treasure. :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> We went and picked up our pool today from walmart! <3 Just gotta fill 'er up tomorrow and by Friday I'll be chilling in my lovely 18ft by 4ft treasure. :wubu:



That's awesome. I want a yard for a pool! 




I'm happy that i just found out Hulu+ is on android


----------



## HottiMegan

kaylaisamachine said:


> ERGH! I can't rep. But thank you so much.



No problem  You're moving to one of my favorite cities. I always plan to do the tourist thing while i'm down there but the family demands too much of my time.


----------



## SMA413

Got a bunch of cute stuff for my upcoming interview and trip to B-more.


----------



## HottiMegan

I got to see Max's newly skin grafted ear. His ear is basically being built from a rib and skin grafts. It's really neat to see the progress. I think once the swelling goes down, his ear will be less noticeable as different.


----------



## supersizebbw

i'm happy that have the day off from work tomorrow, and i get paid tomorrow woot woot!


----------



## spiritangel

FInally found out why I havent been paid sorted and yay grocery day tomorrow lots of yummy things cause as usual I went over budget but as I am not going anywhere and know I am worth it its all goods


----------



## Lamia

My niece's husband who had the horrible car accident in April and the doctor's said would be a non-responsive vegetative state the rest of his life...stood for 22 minutes yesterday.

He also talks normal, plays on facebook and can feed himself. His memory is messed up, but that happens when your skull is crushed and every bone in your body is broken.

He did lose his colon and has to have a bag on his side, but he's one lucky boy. He's 28 years old. 

Here is what he typed in his facebook today:

"doin ok. tryin to get bake to the old me." (I think bake is a Freudian slip he's been begging my niece to bring him some pot)


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I got my $700 dollar refund in the mail today. Super pumped.


----------



## Tracyarts

It's absolutely pouring down rain where I am, and has been for the past 15 minutes. I know it's a drop the bucket so to speak, as far as helping out with the drought, but every bit helps!

Tracy


----------



## SMA413

Tracyarts said:


> It's absolutely pouring down rain where I am, and has been for the past 15 minutes. I know it's a drop the bucket so to speak, as far as helping out with the drought, but every bit helps!
> 
> Tracy



Tropical Storm Don? Hopefully it'll hit SA too...

I'm happy today because I got to see my boy toy today for the first time in like 5 weeks.  Yay for crazy hot sex in the back of his car on his lunch break. LOL

And this song makes me happy too- http://youtu.be/DHEOF_rcND8
It's really cute when my 6 yr old nephew sings "Home is wherever I'm with you...."


----------



## luscious_lulu

Tomorrow is Friday & it's a long weekend!


----------



## Surlysomething

Loooooooooooooong weekend.

:bow:


----------



## Tracyarts

" Tropical Storm Don? "

Naaah, unfortunately it looks as if Don is going to miss us entirely now. It was just one of those freaky little thunderstorms that pops up out of nowhere and seems to hang over one specific area for a little while. Five miles away it was barely cloudy. But we did get a half hour of hard rain and another half hour of steady light rain. It gave the lawn and garden a good soaking and kept it pleasantly cool outside yesterday evening. Until around 8 when the mosquitoes came out in force. LOL!

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy because the new computer we've been waiting for months finally came this morning! I was part of a class action lawsuit for a faulty part on my old laptop. It was the very reason i ended up having to buy my current computer. Well we put all the paperwork and my old laptop in like back in March and the new, replacement computer finally came today! I'm excited for hubby. It's going to be his computer. He's been using a netbook for months now.


----------



## idontspeakespn

Two things: 

1) I didn't have a nightmare last night, the first in about a week because of He-who-must-not-be-named.

2) I received an interview for an internal position I applied for at work. More money, less hours, doing the exact same thing I'm doing now. Mint!


----------



## zabadguy

I am happy that I haven't absolutely snapped and am still in a somewhat sane frame of mind.......


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Dress I ordered came in and it fits BEAUTIFULLY! :wubu: 

Money well spent. [For once. xD]


----------



## hiddenexposure

I am doing cartwheels because after some hours of working I got my website up and I love it 

http://www.hiddenexposurephotography.com


----------



## TexasTrouble

I'm extremely happy because one of my best friends got her newborn's test results back and they were a conclusive negative. The doctor was concerned that her daughter might have this rare metabolic condition, but more thorough testing ruled it out. So relieved!


----------



## HottiMegan

Star Trek TNG on Instant Netflix.. I love revisiting the series


----------



## Mozz

Im happy cuz im off from work today and tomorrow!


----------



## Linda

The humidity seems to be giving us a break. Whew!!


----------



## Mathias

I'm super excited for this weekend! I'll be going to Dorney Park with some friends I haven't seen in months.


----------



## hrd

The first half of a lost Hitchcock film's been found.


----------



## GlassDaemon

I'm happy that tomorrow is Thursday and that means I don't have to work! *Cheers* I wanna go clubbin!


----------



## J34

I tried Sierra Mist soda made with "REAL SUGAR", I am telling you this stuff beats high-fructose corn syrup by a mile! I haven't had soda in over a month and had a couple of cans today.


----------



## Tracyarts

My husband brought this little guy home with him from work yesterday and we have decided to call him Gizmo. Hubby found it wandering around a parking lot in the heat, way too close to a busy freeway and access road. He's almost certainly an abandoned pet that somebody dumped there. The lot was not close enough to any residential areas for him to have wandered away from a home. And he has no fear or shyness around people and other cats, is clean and well-fed, and is already litterbox trained. 







Keeping him wouldn't be a hardship, but one of our friends has shown some interest in him already, and if she wants him, I'd be okay with that too. 

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

What a cute kitty. I'd have a hard time saying no to that face


----------



## mossystate

Thank you for taking him in!! That is one adorable litty...and a very lucky kitty.


----------



## hrd

Shakespeare in the park tomorrow evening -- and it's free. =)


----------



## mulrooney13

I got a very positive yearly performance review at my job today! My supervisor went as far as to say that she thinks I'm the most valuable employee we have. That definitely put a spring in my step.


----------



## snuggletiger

Its Friday and no gold digger camped out on the yard.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I went and met my two new roommates and signed the lease for our one bedroom apartment. It's so nice. I can't wait. Moving in two weeks.


----------



## HottiMegan

Good luck on the move!


----------



## idontspeakespn

This is the best day I've had in a long time, and certainly since I've been in England:

1) I turned in my dissertation. The thing that has been a plague upon my life is out of my hair and on its way to the exam board. 

2) I got offered a permanent post at work that I REALLY wanted, and which will make life in the next year so much easier when I'm in school.


----------



## Linda

As my best friend always exclaims, "It's Friday Biotches!!"


----------



## penguin

Taking my daughter to the movies today! First time since she was a baby, so it's her first 'real' movie experience. She's incredibly excited.


----------



## danielson123

Watching Stripes, an all time classic!


----------



## SMA413

I feel like my interview went pretty well today.... I should hear something at the beginning of next week!


----------



## Cynthia

I started taking my favorite Nia fitness classes again, even though I felt some anxiety about being too out-of-shape to move in the way that I'd like. I won the head game, stopped criticizing myself in the mirror, and had a fantastic evening with a roomful of supportive, joyful women. 

Here's hoping that I learn to enjoy this for the emotional and physical uplift alone. (It's easy to saddle and destroy a beautiful movement experience by evaluating success numerically.)


----------



## Surlysomething

SMA413 said:


> I feel like my interview went pretty well today.... I should hear something at the beginning of next week!




Good luck, lady!


----------



## gogogal

It's a beautiful breezy summer day. I just got home from the park.. my dog is exhausted and having a snooze on the patio while I read my book and surf the web in the sun. Damn it's good to be alive.


----------



## danielson123

Gram wanted cereal for lunch. I give her some. She asked for some sugar on it, so I put a big spoonful in. 'Well???' 'Well what Gram?' 'I ain't on a diet, gimme some more sugar!'


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

I'm happy that I'm not affected by the riots! Happy I managed to cheer someone up on her birthday using my ms-paint skillz, happy that this Mindfulness course I started yesterday is allowing to find whole new ways of finding my mental components funny and happy that I'm not depressed about breaking my self improvement plans for the day where as usually I'd chastise myself for over sleeping then go back to bed  instead I'm happy wasting a day watching rubbish and ms-painting birthday presents for lack of funds huzzah


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick

I've survived the first month of the new fiscal year WITHOUT having a mega-meltdown!!!


----------



## Gingembre

I'm happy that I'm having a super productive day off.

And yesterday, I was made happy by cute (married ) chef Gino D'acampo's comments on tv. He was serving up a chocolate cake and said something along the lines of "Ladies, I want to say something important...there's so much emphasis on super skinny, but a real man, let me tell you, does not like to chew on bone....there must be meat! Seriously, I want meat, wobbling around" (complete with hand movements for emphasis)...love him! :wubu:

You can watch the clip here, it's around 38:49, but you might be forced to sit through ads first and I'm not sure if non-brits will be able to see it. Anyway, it was refreshing to hear it said on tv and it made me smile.


----------



## Gingembre

SMA413 said:


> I feel like my interview went pretty well today.... I should hear something at the beginning of next week!



Oooh, good luck!


----------



## thatgirl08

Gingembre said:


> Oooh, good luck!



Got a great review & raise at work


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm employee of the month and loving what it feels like to work for people who aren't bullies and who make sure you know when you're doing a great job.


----------



## penguin

My swimsuit still fits. Well, I can get into it. I haven't worn it in years and it's too cold to go swimming, but it's nice to know I can still get it on.


----------



## Mathias

I just am for some reason. I'm just rolling with it. :happy:


----------



## ConnieLynn

I had a bit of a financial windfall today and was able to share it with a friend in need. Plus we went out for steaks and martinis. And I saw a double rainbow! Happy night


----------



## mariac1966

SMA413 said:


> I feel like my interview went pretty well today.... I should hear something at the beginning of next week!



Good Luck to you!!


----------



## mariac1966

I went out with a friend to the movies and had a good afternoon despite all the rain!


----------



## Linda

I thought I didn't have enough lasagna noodles but quite possibly the best lasagna I have ever made.


----------



## Saoirse

I have the day off, I have nowhere to be, I have some weed to smoke and my buddy's coming over to help me do nothing!! And the dude Ive been digging (for months and months and months) is finally starting to see how awesome I am.


----------



## 1love_emily

I'M GETTING READY FOR COLLEGE!!! YAY! I get to start packing and getting everything ready for my new tiny room


----------



## mariac1966

1love_emily said:


> I'M GETTING READY FOR COLLEGE!!! YAY! I get to start packing and getting everything ready for my new tiny room



Good luck at college!


----------



## Scorsese86

I did the early voting thing the other day. It's the midterm election in Norway next month, for city counsils and the county elections. And I voted for the same party as before.

I am back in my apartment, college starts tomorrow, I have Jameson in my glass and Jason Robards on DVD. Relaxing a little while now, yes.


----------



## mariac1966

Scorsese86 said:


> I am back in my apartment, college starts tomorrow, I have Jameson in my glass and Jason Robards on DVD. Relaxing a little while now, yes.



Good luck with your college classes!

He lives in Norway!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

I found a song that I haven't heard for years. ^-^


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

Hey all,

Im happy cause I woke up today and I took a shower so fresh and smelling good. I ate a yummie pice of carrot cake with whip topping on it and than I did some walking around outside waiting for the mail man than I spent some time with my pookie and planning some more wedding stuff.


And thats Y Im hapy 2day.


Thanx much :kiss2:


----------



## mariac1966

I am happy that my 4 - year old niece will be coming over today!


----------



## KingColt

My new speakers arrived today, "Teufel Concept C100" and Neros new album remix rocks on them


----------



## Saoirse

Last christmas, I made dreamcatchers for two friends. I knew one of them had his hanging in his bedroom. The other, I had no idea cause I hadn't seen him in months. Saw him last night and I was super fucking happy to see his dreamcatcher hanging! I pointed it out and he smiled and said it works.


----------



## mariac1966

my niece finally had her baby today!!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I'm moving to San Francisco tomorrow!


----------



## mariac1966

kaylaisamachine said:


> I'm moving to San Francisco tomorrow!



Good luck to you!


----------



## HottiMegan

YAY! Alex got into preschool! He's been on the wait list for months and i got a phonecall this morning  This preschool will also have speech included in it so he can continue to work on his speech abilities. I'm a little sad too. No one on one with Alex all day. I'll be lonely and miss him a little. My baby's growing up!


----------



## big_lad27

My new paintball gear arrived


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I got to spend the majority of today in both pairs of wedge-style sandals I now own. It makes me happier than I can even describe, because I never thought _I_ would be able to wear an open-toed anything, let alone beautiful wedges! 

[Truly, if I could roll about on them with a goofy-eyed expression on my face, I would be.]


----------



## KingColt

kaylaisamachine said:


> I'm moving to San Francisco tomorrow!



This legitimizes for me to open a new thread with the title "what are you jaelous about today". That´s so awesome! I´m thinking of going to SF for my vacation in November


----------



## SMA413

1.) I applied for a job on Tuesday afternoon and was called Wednesday morning for an interview.  The last job I applied for took 6 weeks to call me back.

2.) Last night, I went to my best friend Richard's softball game. While I was there, Robert, the guy that I had VERY CASUALLY been hanging out with, called me. He was actually in town (he lives about 45 min away from where I'm at), not far from the fields where the game was being played. I told him where I was at and he came to the game with me. He even hung out with my friend and his girlfriend after the game. He got along really well with my best friend, which is a major relief because the last guy I dated and introduced to Richard was a total disaster. Robert was all touchy feely, holding my hand, being super cute. I'm still on a high from how phenomenal the evening went.


----------



## MrBob

I hung out with my niece this afternoon and she never fails to make me chuckle. And she's quite possibly the cleverest little 5 year old I've ever met. I now know the names of all of her moshi monster figures and had to sit through the 'Alvin & the Chipmunks' movie for the umpteenth time with her. Love you kiddo!


----------



## Linda

It's Friday!! I never thought it would arrive. I am so ready for this weekend.


----------



## AuntHen

My new job's orientation is tonight (school)... but even more than that, a *boy*!!! This song is for him. Je t'aimes!! :happy: :wubu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2XjdSro0jw

It's the heart on your sleeve never making me wonder
It's the bond that we tie up and over and under
You're the sun and the rain and my grass is always green
With a kiss on my cheek, always letting me know I'm the birds and the bees
I'm the apple in your eye
I know that you know that I know you're all I need

And just when I thought it couldn't get any better
There you go and do it all again
Hope this feeling never ends

'Cause you
You make me happy
You
You make me happy

It's the sound of your voice at the end of the phone line
A tickle in my toes just to know that you're all mine
Like an ice cream sundae with a cherry on the top
It's the look in your eyes when I'm wearing your t-shirt
Your cute little smile after a long day of hard work
And I know that you know that I can't give you up

And just when I thought it couldn't get any better
There you go and do it all again
Hope this feeling never ends

'Cause you
You make me happy
You
You make me happy

Just when I thought it couldn't get any better
There you go and do it all again
Hope this feeling never ends

You
You make me happy
You
You make me happy
You
You make me happy
You
You make me happy


----------



## HottiMegan

It's picture day at Max's school. I spiked his hair a la that character on Guitar Hero with the multiple points mohawk. It looks cool and kind of funny in contrast with his prim and proper plaid button down shirt  It makes me smile. My little guy is growing up!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

I had a most wonderful week teaching back at my college and this afternoon, my hubby and I are off to see "Planet of the Apes" OR "The Help". Fun day!


----------



## sco17

Two relaxing days off and my favorite football (soccer) team playing in the morning.


----------



## Linda

I have cake in the fridge. Too bad it's for a birthday tomorrow but there is still a cake in my fridge.


----------



## danielson123

Zapdos-level thunderstorms and podcasts. The perfect Friday afternoon!


----------



## TexasTrouble

I just printed my boarding pass for tomorrow's trip to Vegas! It's going to be 107 degrees...but I'm going to Vegas. I'm going to have 100 bright and smiling (yeah, right) little faces for me to teach when I get back...but I will face that later. Right now, I'm doing a happy booty dance and trying to fit way too many clothes into a carry-on.


----------



## thatgirl08

I got a lot done.. I love being productive!


----------



## SMA413

Today has been pretty awesome.

- I donated like an entire closet's worth of clothes to goodwill.

- My nephew was actually well behaved today.

- I spent some time at the pool.

- My best friend took me for a ride on his motorcycle. It was the first time I had EVER been on one before. It was so exhilarating and amazing and scary.


----------



## Heyyou

I am happy im going to get some buttered Pumpernickel bagels on 49th and Ave C this morning (yeah thats right, CP!)  Im also happy i might just figure out this webcam on this nice little $349 Best Buy dealy i got yesterday, so i can finally not be so very CAVE MAN at my technoloy level.

*yum* Pumpernickel. I should take a pic of that, as long as i dont get it on my new Toshiba! :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Heyyou said:


> I am happy im going to get some buttered Pumpernickel bagels on 49th and Ave C this morning (yeah thats right, CP!)  Im also happy i might just figure out this webcam on this nice little $349 Best Buy dealy i got yesterday, so i can finally not be so very CAVE MAN at my technoloy level.
> 
> *yum* Pumpernickel. I should take a pic of that, as long as i dont get it on my new Toshiba! :wubu:


I miss their bagels so much. I always forget to get some whenever I'm in town.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Moved into my new place. Like my roommates, hate them sometimes too. Already. Got internet. Going to explore SF today.


----------



## Heyyou

CastingPearls said:


> I miss their bagels so much. I always forget to get some whenever I'm in town.



CP.. not to brag.. but i still have ~$300 left on my credit card!!!  Im walking in the park by the waterfront facing Newark, im really close to the three flags in that brick circle. (Im the only one walking around with a day-old Toshiba Satellite L755 in my hand, grey shirt, black hat. Cant miss me.) Now, it may be late for bagels, but... if you wanted to "do a lunch" somewhere, and finally get to see "I have seen the elusive heyyou!", .. well, im not walkin back to umm "My Grandpa's Welding Shop on 48th St" until like, 6pm, soo.. just let me know. My card is good.  (And yesterday i was in Queens, getting the laptop, sooo. Im a walkin fool.) 

I am NOT happy that S.S.I. is going to be my "only money short of ??? after this year," but thats why im listening to awolnation's "Sail" song soo mch.. yeah, if you want a fre lunch, you know where to find me. 

All of these things make me happy, except the end of the money train.


----------



## Shosh

I am so happy because I received the news from my neurologist this week that the lastest MRI scan I had of my brain shows no progression of the disease in my brain, no new lesions, no change since 2009.

It looks like through treatment, happiness, love, and laughter I am beating Multiple Sclerosis!


----------



## Gingembre

Shosh said:


> I am so happy because I received the news from my neurologist this week that the lastest MRI scan I had of my brain shows no progression of the disease in my brain, no new lesions, no change since 2009.



That's a really good reason to be happy. I am pleased for you.


----------



## thatgirl08

My friend is trying to hook me up with his cute friend that I briefly met at his BBQ last night. The guy said he definitely wants to go out and get to know me. Exciteddd.


----------



## Shosh

Gingembre said:


> That's a really good reason to be happy. I am pleased for you.



Thank you so much. It is truely remarkable.


----------



## Heyyou

Shosh said:


> Thank you so much. It is truely remarkable.



Congrats Ms. Shosh!  I too am most pleased to hear your good news!


----------



## spiritangel

We have decided at long last where to stay, just have to hope the booking is still available on friday when we have the $$ to book  and it looks lovely and has great reviews and is under budget


----------



## Shosh

Heyyou said:


> Congrats Ms. Shosh!  I too am most pleased to hear your good news!



Thank you so much!

I am truely blessed. I have a wonderful boyfriend, wonderful friends, and my health has stabilized and things could not be better.


----------



## lalatx

Had a lazy day with my gorgeous boy that started off with brunch, drinks and music. 
I also paid off 3 credit cards. This is the first step to becoming completely debt free. Within 6 months my car and all my credits cards will be paid off. Can't wait.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I had an *AMAZING* weekend. 

_*And*_ I still have tomorrow off work just to do nothing. :happy:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Everything.


----------



## nettie

outdoor concert last night, absolutely fantastic music, sweet and adorable boy, dancing in the rain


----------



## CastingPearls

Somebody I love chatted for the first time today with somebody else I love (and me) and it was awesome.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> I am so happy because I received the news from my neurologist this week that the lastest MRI scan I had of my brain shows no progression of the disease in my brain, no new lesions, no change since 2009.
> 
> It looks like through treatment, happiness, love, and laughter I am beating Multiple Sclerosis!



That's sweet and great to hear!!!:happy:


----------



## Linda

Shosh said:


> I am so happy because I received the news from my neurologist this week that the lastest MRI scan I had of my brain shows no progression of the disease in my brain, no new lesions, no change since 2009.
> 
> It looks like through treatment, happiness, love, and laughter I am beating Multiple Sclerosis!





Great news!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Shosh said:


> I am so happy because I received the news from my neurologist this week that the lastest MRI scan I had of my brain shows no progression of the disease in my brain, no new lesions, no change since 2009.
> 
> It looks like through treatment, happiness, love, and laughter I am beating Multiple Sclerosis!


 

That's so great, Susannah. I can only imagine the relief it's given you.


----------



## Jes

Eating my bf's heart-shaped pancakes in the morning. They never fail to make me smile.


----------



## Heyyou

I am happy for: The perfect weather, the nice walk i had, and the music of video games past that ALWAYS put me back in the 1997-2002 "Great" part of my life.. adolescence. *tear*


Here is the music that brings me back. It is from Playstation. Final Fantasy 7 "Prelude" from the game itself not a MIDI, anyone? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UF3GgmTWaE&feature=related 

Im happy about everything today.


----------



## Mathias

I'm happy for friendships I've made where even if we fall out of contact for months, we can still pick up right where we left off like nothing happened.


----------



## spiritangel

6 days just 6 days


----------



## Lovelyone

My niece visited today and brought her 4 1/2 y/o daughter Aubrey with her. Aubrey always finds her way to my room and always convinces me to play with her. We play "runway model" where she puts on all my jewelry and walks the runway, or school (where I play the mom and have to get her ready for school), and mountain climber where she decides to make it up the summit of Mount Terri (I hate this one cos she leaves bruises on me from her aggressive ascent).
Today it was "school". She told me to brush her hair, put on her imaginary back-pack, and in her words..."spray paint her clothes in the color she wants to wear". She left the room (for school) and came back about 30 seconds later in an angry huff. I asked her what was wrong and she said "The teacher fired me from school." I asked, "Why would she do such a thing?" and she replied, "Cos I am smarter than her". Curious to know how she could be smarter than the teacher I asked her. She said, "Cos I know Aggebra, and can say motamers better than her. And I can drawn the moon with a smile when she don't want me to. So I got fired." It took me a while to figure out that she meant "algebra and tomatoes", but it was funny just the same.


----------



## SMA413

Today I had a decent interview and then checked out some decent apartments in Austin. Plus, I was scheduled for another interview at the same hospital on a different floor. Hopefully something good will come of this.


----------



## spiritangel

its grocery day

I am changing my hair colour to a dark red type colour and its only 5 days till I spend 4 whole days and 3 whole nights with Isaac starting with a Harry Potter Movie date breakfast and lunch dates as well all in one day woot


----------



## ThatFatGirl

After nearly five years of marriage (come January), my husband and I are finally going on a honeymoon. We travelled last year to Germany, which was huge for me, but we stayed at my in-laws house and spent so much time with relatives, it can't really count as honeymoon time. We've rented a cottage on Cape Cod, right on the beach. It's going to be just the two of us, plenty of wine and seafood, reading while enjoying ocean breezes, an entire week of total lazy days. It's kind of hard to imagine we're really doing this. G (the hubby) hasn't vacationed in a decade. I'm afraid he's on a path to developing an ulcer from all the stress of his job, so I'm most excited for him to have this break.


----------



## Carrie

ThatFatGirl said:


> After nearly five years of marriage (come January), my husband and I are finally going on a honeymoon. We travelled last year to Germany, which was huge for me, but we stayed at my in-laws house and spent so much time with relatives, it can't really count as honeymoon time. We've rented a cottage on Cape Cod, right on the beach. It's going to be just the two of us, plenty of wine and seafood, reading while enjoying ocean breezes, an entire week of total lazy days. It's kind of hard to imagine we're really doing this. G (the hubby) hasn't vacationed in a decade. I'm afraid he's on a path to developing an ulcer from all the stress of his job, so I'm most excited for him to have this break.


Oh my gosh, this sounds AMAZING! So happy for you both, L!! :happy:


----------



## Linda

The smell of Tim Horton's coffee brewing filling the house. Mmm Mmm good.


----------



## sugar and spice

ThatFatGirl said:


> After nearly five years of marriage (come January), my husband and I are finally going on a honeymoon. We travelled last year to Germany, which was huge for me, but we stayed at my in-laws house and spent so much time with relatives, it can't really count as honeymoon time. We've rented a cottage on Cape Cod, right on the beach. It's going to be just the two of us, plenty of wine and seafood, reading while enjoying ocean breezes, an entire week of total lazy days. It's kind of hard to imagine we're really doing this. G (the hubby) hasn't vacationed in a decade. I'm afraid he's on a path to developing an ulcer from all the stress of his job, so I'm most excited for him to have this break.



Wow that sounds wonderful I am so happy for you I hope you have the honeymoon of your dreams.


----------



## Surlysomething

It's my Friday.


*super happy spastic dance*


----------



## thatgirl08

Surlysomething said:


> It's my Friday.
> 
> 
> *super happy spastic dance*



Me too!


----------



## danielson123

ESPN On Demand has old AWA stuff! There goes my afternoon...


----------



## sco17

I have 2 very much needed days off after tonight and my little sister is settling in well at college.


----------



## Linda

Came home to an amazing homecoming.


----------



## penguin

Surlysomething said:


> It's my Friday.
> 
> 
> *super happy spastic dance*



Hey it's my Friday too! But...that's because it is Friday here. Not because it's my weekend or anything


----------



## Surlysomething

Getting a pedicure tomorrow! Woot!


Pretty toes, here I come!


----------



## nettie

spiritangel said:


> We have decided at long last where to stay, just have to hope the booking is still available on friday when we have the $$ to book  and it looks lovely and has great reviews and is under budget



I am so hoping you find a fabulous place! Don't have much time to post these days, but I've been keeping up with your story and am wishing you a most amazing time!


----------



## nettie

First date this weekend with the boy who danced with me in the rain the other night.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that Alex had a really good day at preschool. Then we went on to Max's martial arts class and the instructor let Alex join the class and do warm up exercises and an obstacle course. He had a big, fun day. It was his first time being allowed in the class.


----------



## CastingPearls

nettie said:


> First date this weekend with the boy who danced with me in the rain the other night.


That's so sweet. Good luck.


----------



## SMA413

My cousins have a band and they seem to be doing pretty well lately. They just performed in Guadalajara, Mexico at some huge concert, two of their songs were in an independent film (When Harry Tries To Marry), and now they're one of Billboard's featured artists. I'm so excited for them.


----------



## spiritangel

After an afternoon choc full of where are we going to stay stress I nabbed an awesome deal on a daily deal sight (Isaac gave me the money to pay for the original hotel as I am more net savvy than he is re that stuff then they went and doubled the price) cause some friends had signed up to the site through me I had credit which means for less than the original $280 we got 3 nights accomadation at a bed and breakfast (breakfast for two included) Normally $118 a night but with the deal I got $200 worth of accom for just $89 ($99 - $10 worth of credit) and Nabbed a 3 course meal for two at the Piano Room not far from where we are staying (with my last $5 of credit) for $24 its a set menu but it sounds pretty good considering even a cafe would cost more than that 
even if its boutiqey small portions it will be wonderful and a nice night out hmm I better find something a smidge classy to wear this place is fancy

soooo after a day of ick I am happy that plans are finally in place and next week I get to spend time with my sexE Bear


----------



## danielson123

It's a Super Mario 64 kinda day.


----------



## AuntHen

I love my new job and it is the weekend, so I can recoup from said new job haha! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

exactly 32 hrs left until we meet and see harry potter and all that good stuff


----------



## MattB

I'm happy because I actually have nothing to do today, for a change, but now I'm getting antsy! Not used to it.


----------



## Lovelyone

My 17 year old niece Cheyenne was having a hard day cos someone stole her wallet from her car. It had her entire paycheck for the past two weeks in it. I hadn't seen her in a while and she came to see me. She hugged me while she cried and told me about her awful day. I tried to comfort her by telling her that it was awful that someone stole her wallet and money from her. And then I told her that it might be easier to let go of the anger by thinking that maybe the person who took her money took it to feed their hungry kids, or to buy medicine for their sick parents or something. She stopped crying and I told her how much I loved her, how proud I was of her for growing up into such a lovely young lady (she's a straight A honor roll student and has a huge heart) and that I would pray for her. She hugged me for a very long time and then she said, "I miss you Aunt Terri. I really miss you. I know I should come see you more often and I will try to do better at that--cos I REALLY, REALLY miss you. You always say the right things to make me feel better. I love you so much." 

She has no idea what the power of the three little words "I love you" has on a person. I am more proud of her at this moment than I was when she came here an hour ago.


----------



## spiritangel

that in like 7hrs I will be with Isaac, totally exhausted from lack of sleep (well whats the point of 2hrs I will actually be more tired than if I haddnt slept and we will be in sydney together


----------



## Mishty

Get to see all muh hippies today, eat hummus and swim.


----------



## Heyyou

No more hurricane, power is back on as of an hour ago. Its all done with.


----------



## spiritangel

I am about to shut down my laptop to pack it up and get dressed cause I will be picked up in about 30mins to go wait for the bus  then bus and train to sydney and ISAAC


----------



## OneWickedAngel

spiritangel said:


> I am about to shut down my laptop to pack it up and get dressed cause I will be picked up in about 30mins to go wait for the bus  then bus and train to sydney and ISAAC



Waiting for the pics! &#9829;x&#9829;


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I met and hung out with a fellow dimmer today.  He's really nice and super cute. I can't even help but to feel super giddy right now. I know it's not going to be anything cause he'll only be here for 3 months and I don't know if he's even attracted to me. All I know is I enjoy his company and am hoping to see him a lot more and I'm hoping he'll want to see me too.


----------



## Heyyou

Ok! Just got some good news... after some bad! To those that follow me on here, my Mom lost her 20-year RN job last month. Lot of $$$$$. Now, the good news: Her NJ Unemployment paper says "Potential Weekly Benefit Rate: $598, Potential Maximum Benefit Amount: $15,548.00." So, thats very good!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I got to skype with my cousin who moved from WI to TN. I miss her to bits, but neither of us have the money for me to go visit so skype is all we've got for now. ( I'm really hoping I get to see her while she's still in TN because TN is a lot closer to WI than freakin' NC where she may be moving in January.) But it was just so much fun to get to talk to her again, I forget how much fun we have. :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

even though he snores and that means I cant sleep I have an Amazing wonderful Man who loves and adores me beside me


----------



## Heyyou

I am happy about my kitties, and this wonderful great day. Video response here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMqRdCsjRew


----------



## Linda

Heyyou said:


> I am happy about my kitties, and this wonderful great day. Video response here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMqRdCsjRew



I am happy now. The cranky kitty caught me off guard and I laughed so hard I spit water.


----------



## WVMountainrear

spiritangel said:


> even though he snores and that means I cant sleep I have an Amazing wonderful Man who loves and adores me beside me



YAY!!! So happy for you, Amanda! :happy:


----------



## imfree

Woo-hoo!!! I waited 6 weeks for that BiPAP mask that the oxygen nurse ordered and the VA shipped me a Resmed Swift FX Nasal Pillow mask instead of the Respironics Comfort Gel type they had been supplying for the last 5 years. The new mask does not press against my sinuses and that looks like they might finally remain clear while I'm lying down sleeping! I can only hope!

*Wow!, that guy with the Swift FX has a big honker, just like me! 

View attachment resmed-swift-fx-mask.jpg


View attachment Resperonics ComfortGelBlue-2.jpg


----------



## SMA413

Tonight I had a Little Debbie Oatmeal Creme Pie. I haven't had one of those in YEARS.




It's the little things.


----------



## Dansinfool

I'm happy about the fact that my power came back on last night 
Time for a hot shower and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Blackjack

SMA413 said:


> Tonight I had a Little Debbie Oatmeal Creme Pie. I haven't had one of those in YEARS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the little things.


----------



## Chubosaurus

my new puppy <3


----------



## SMA413

Blackjack said:


>



Lol. It's not a Twinkie, but I'm sure Tallahasse would approve.


----------



## thatgirl08

Blackjack said:


>





SMA413 said:


> Lol. It's not a Twinkie, but I'm sure Tallahasse would approve.



Best movie.


----------



## imfree

I bought a couple record players from ebay today and they'll be here before long. More stuff for Master's Edge Audio Restoration to rework.:happy: 

View attachment dejay record player wb sm.jpg


View attachment masterwork m2201 wb sm.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I got to hangout with a friend today that I haven't been seeing a lot of lately. =] We watched Futurama and hung out with her guy-friend and we all played scategories! So much freaking fun ^___^


----------



## danielson123

My Gram was playing with a baby doll I gave her and she goes "Boy, ain't he a fat little one. I think his name is Danny." Gee, thanks Gram.  She's rude in a hilarious kind of way though, so you can't help but laugh.


----------



## KittyKitten




----------



## Heyyou

I saw a Lamborghini Gallardo today, and this makes me happy.


----------



## imfree

Heyyou said:


> I saw a Lamborghini Gallardo today, and this makes me happy.
> 
> ...snipped IMGs...



Aaah, but will you go back in time when the car hits "88"?

* It reminded me of the Delorean.


----------



## duraznos

This is actually something that happened Tuesday, but I'm still happy about it today  

On Tuesday I was sworn in to the Illinois State Bar, so I'm officially a licensed attorney!  Still unemployed though lol, but at least now I can actually take a job.

*does happy dance*


----------



## duraznos

happyface83 said:


>



lmao love it


----------



## Heyyou

I bought a Lindt & Sprungli Classic Recipe Milk Chocolate bar at Shop-Rite an hour ago. Just opened it up, and bit in. Yummy! This makes me happy.


----------



## HottiMegan

duraznos said:


> This is actually something that happened Tuesday, but I'm still happy about it today
> 
> On Tuesday I was sworn in to the Illinois State Bar, so I'm officially a licensed attorney!  Still unemployed though lol, but at least now I can actually take a job.
> 
> *does happy dance*



Big HUGE congrats to you! That's awesome! I have thought, dream of dreams, to someday become an attorney but they're very plentiful in California. So i'm probably settling on becoming an RN. Here i am in my 30s and still cant figure out what i want to do when i grow up  I got the top of the class scores in all my business law classes in college


----------



## Captain Save

After about a week of roughing it due to Irene, I finally have running water and electricity! 
:happy:

Now I'm off to clean up the bathroom, the dirty dishes in the kitchen sink, and that laundry pile from Close Encounters of the Third Kind...
:sad:


----------



## SMA413

happyface83 said:


>



I couldn't rep you but...





FUCK YEAH​
I'm happy today because I FINALLY "repoed" the car that I had bought for my ex when we were together. He had been driving it even after we broke up (which was 9 months ago). I finally grew some _juevos_ and took it away from him. I finally feel like I've severed the last tie that was holding me to him. He still owes me money, but at this point, I might just cut my losses and finally be able to move on.


----------



## MattB

I just posted a real petty complaint in the "what's annoying you" thread so I thought I'd compensate by saying I'm REAL happy about the long weekend!

In typical Labour Day Weekend fashion, it will be hot and sunny in Ottawa on Sunday...then at precisely midnight it will get cooler and rainy for Monday...


----------



## HottiMegan

I too am so happy that it's a three day weekend. We can't go swimming to cool off but i'm thinking of figuring out something fun that we can all do.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I'm going to see my favorite band play for the first time ever this weekend. They've been my favorite since the 7th grade. The show is sold out and the only reason I got a ticket is because one of my close friends was going to the show and knew I didn't have a ticket, so she gave me her ticket cause she knows this will basically make my dream come true. She is a true friend.


----------



## Saoirse

I went out the other night with a bunch of friends. One of them played open mic and he did so awesome! There was a guy there beat-boxing and later on he hit on me. He was incredibly sweet, said he loved the thick girls 

Anyway, that night was most awesome because I finally got to hang out with a new friend. He's such a nice guy! He's got some issues (who the fuck doesnt) and I think those issues kinda make people steer clear of him, but he has a good heart and he really is a great person. Its just that some people dont know how to handle him sometimes. My bestie (who is the most judgemental person I know) said "He's fun to be around... in teeny, tiny doses." I disagree, simply because his quirks dont bug me. And he invited me to his place to meet his pup, and I got to see his artwork. He's insanely talented and intelligent, he's got a lot to say... but people just think he's a drunk loser and they ignore him.


----------



## Mathias

I was having a pretty dull Friday night when I just up and decided to go out. I met up with some friends and had a blast!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My wii isn't completely dead! My brother unplugged it last night so we could play the Ps2 instead because we thought it was a lost cause, and this morning I plugged it back in, hopeful. [Kind of like when you open the fridge, see there's nothing in it, and 10 minutes later go back and look again.] AND IT WORKED! 

No damage to any data, nothing! I cried all over again.


----------



## spiritangel

Finally finished a short piece for goddess that I was asked to do some time ago and am halfway through this months assigned feature, and hoping to get another one in as well.


----------



## Deven

Penn State CRUSHED Indiana State 41-7. The mood on campus will be great, and the great Joe Paterno has shown again why he has been PSU's coach for 45 freaking years...


We are... PENN STATE!!!!!!!


----------



## Heyyou

Gave my new shoes their first walking, on another nice day. Very pleased! 

Here are those shoes now.


----------



## Linda

Heyyou said:


> Gave my new shoes their first walking, on another nice day. Very pleased!



I love those Ed Hardys!!



I am happy about this ice cream... :eat1:


----------



## Aust99

Due to a friend getting pregnant and not being comfortable going to Bali for vacation, I have been asked to step in and go for a VERY cheap price as she doesn't want to let our other friend down. So.... I'm going to Bali for 8 days in 1 months time. Squee!!!


----------



## Tracyarts

This weekend the weather has been a bit cooler, which makes it easy to enjoy being outdoors in the morning and late afternoon. Yesterday afternoon I got to work in my garden quite a bit and got some of my Fall seedlings transplanted and a few seeds started. This morning we went to a nursery and I got a few more starter plants that can go into the dirt now, and some seeds to plant now along with more seeds that will get planted over the next couple of months.

Tracy


----------



## MattB

I'm glad I got almost everything I needed to get done today, and it's not even 4pm yet...


----------



## thatgirl08

I finally cleaned my car.. took me two hours, but its so much better now.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I have hope again.:bounce:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that while cleaning Max's surgical area, the reactive tissue is reduced a lot! It's still giving off a lot of yucky stuff but it's so much better looking than it did. I'm hoping it means an end to the driving to Sacramento all the time. (5 hours in the car in a day really sucks for me lately)


----------



## spiritangel

FAKER have a new ep coming out sept 13 (get ready to get loved) to be followed by the new album get loved sooo excited cause it also means new tours god I hope they come down to the new entertainment centre


----------



## Mathias

This weekend has been the most fun I've had in a long time!


----------



## Shosh

It was lovely to come here and have some very nice messages of support in my inbox. They made me smile.

Also it is Spring time in Australia, lovely weather and everything is in bloom.

Finally my two year old niece Gigi can now say my name clearly.:wubu:


----------



## Linda

MattB said:


> I'm glad I got almost everything I needed to get done today, and it's not even 4pm yet...



Those have got to be the best days!



HottiMegan said:


> I'm happy that while cleaning Max's surgical area, the reactive tissue is reduced a lot! It's still giving off a lot of yucky stuff but it's so much better looking than it did. I'm hoping it means an end to the driving to Sacramento all the time. (5 hours in the car in a day really sucks for me lately)



Such good news Megan!



Mathias said:


> This weekend has been the most fun I've had in a long time!



Matt I am so glad to hear this.  I'm glad things are looking up.


----------



## SMA413

Today was the first day in MONTHS that the temperature actually dropped below 100*. :shocked: It's phenomenal.


----------



## rockhound225

It is a completly wonderous day outside, I got to go have my coffee and write this morning, and now I'm just relaxing and enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I got a bunch of nifty rocks in a "Mystery Grab Bag" I bought for $7 from this little rock shop/booth at the local Arts and Crafts. In it was a bunch of nifty things, including this little guy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Realizing that when I focus on what I can do as opposed to what I can't do, I will accomplish a great deal more.


----------



## spiritangel

simply having a nice driver for community transport who not only took me to pick up a parcel but also let me grab sushi for lunch


----------



## Heyyou

In the car, on the way to FLORIDA since about 7:30AM! 

The latest, we in Virginia, 12:30PM... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGJGAoAUmuc


----------



## SMA413

I made some grilled cheese sandwiches for my nephew and myself. Then we just cuddled on the couch while watching a little TV. When I told him it was time to work on his homework, he didn't throw a fit at all!! 

It was all perfection. Especially the sammiches.


----------



## genevathistime

I'm happy that no matter what I seem to find hope...


----------



## Saoirse

I asked my artist friend if he could do a portrait of my old dog to give to my dad. He said yes and I brought him some pictures of her tonight. Not only were the pictures clear enough (she's all black and a bitch to take photos of) but he was totally enthusiastic about it and said he'd bang out some sketches for me this weekend! I'm so happy that he's being so professional and taking it as seriously as I am! This project is very special to me and my daddys gonna love it! Not sure what the price will be, but he's getting a fucking cake along with the cash!!


----------



## Heyyou

Going to be in FL today, seeing what is what! (Please wish me luck and best wishes, yall!) TY! (Im in SC right now.)


----------



## Shosh

Skype is the best!:wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

I just finished blinging a pressie for a friend just a couple of hours work and I know she will love it


----------



## Heyyou

We are 25 miles outside of Savannah, GA. And closing! 

We just passed a sign that says Exit 5... and the play-by-play.. x5 "Hardeeville/Savannah." Nice!


----------



## snuggletiger

I am where I am at.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am happy that we have 3 weeks until we have to be in Sacramento again! I am getting sick of driving down there every week! And after that appointment in three weeks, we head off to Tahoe for a long weekend. So like 3 weeks from right now, we'll be getting close to Tahoe.. woot!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy the whole family is going to go see "Mr. Poppers Penguins" and "The Zookeeper" tonight because it's the last day of free movies at our local theater.


----------



## SMA413

I applied for almost 30 different job positions last night around 9pm- I've already received 4 call backs today. 

Maybe I'll be moving to Houston instead of Austin...


----------



## Heyyou

My old job wants me back A.S.A.P.!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

The amount of silly giggles a recent Facebook post has generated on and off the interwebz. :happy::happy:


----------



## spiritangel

I have awesome friends, finally figured out what my next blinging project is and have been writing again and finishing some unfinished projects


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that Max has a great teacher. He has been lucky to have great teachers so far. This year he's good at reassuring me since i'm very concerned about Max's reading. His hearing loss makes learning a little harder and reading is hard since his capability to hear is diminished. He's great at communicating with me when i have concerns and that's awesome. Hopefully next month he'll have brand spankin' new hearing aids to help him hear so much better. His old ones are close to 5 years old.


----------



## Mathias

Today's my best friend's birthday and a group of us are hitting the town tonight!


----------



## SMA413

I got the job I wanted in Austin!!! 

 :bounce: :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

SMA413 said:


> I got the job I wanted in Austin!!!
> 
> :bounce: :happy:







Yay! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## spiritangel

SMA413 said:


> I got the job I wanted in Austin!!!
> 
> :bounce: :happy:



congrats so happy for you


----------



## Saoirse

A buddy of mine is having a big tag sale this weekend so I stopped by to check it out. Earlier in the week I asked him to look for any elephant related items for me. When I got there he said he had something for me and he brought over a beautifully carved, wooden elephant head that has a flat top so you can hang it on the wall and use it as a shelf! He didn't want any money for it! He saw it, thought of me and wanted me to have it. Its going in my bedroom and on the shelf I will put some of my smaller elephant figures, including the one he gave me last year :wubu: he's too friggin sweet!!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

duraznos said:


> This is actually something that happened Tuesday, but I'm still happy about it today
> 
> On Tuesday I was sworn in to the Illinois State Bar, so I'm officially a licensed attorney!  Still unemployed though lol, but at least now I can actually take a job.
> 
> *does happy dance*




Congratulations! 






I'm happy because my friends are taking me out tonight to celebrate my birthday (which was on the 8th.)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy because I'm going over to my friends house tonight for a girls night. Drinking, Movies, Giggles... Fun shall be had!


----------



## MattB

Finally have a rare moment to chill out with some TV, and the original Clash Of The Titans is about to come on...Thank you! :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

When I was walking out of the supermarket today with my hands full of bags, my wallet popped open and all the change flew everywhere. A big handsome guy was walking out ahead of me and ran back and helped me pick all of it up. He got a really good look at my boobs (he was trying not to be obvious but I was wearing my lucky purple sweater so he never had a chance) but he was sweet as hell and a good samaritan.


----------



## Gingembre

Saoirse said:


> A buddy of mine is having a big tag sale this weekend so I stopped by to check it out. Earlier in the week I asked him to look for any elephant related items for me. When I got there he said he had something for me and he brought over a beautifully carved, wooden elephant head that has a flat top so you can hang it on the wall and use it as a shelf! He didn't want any money for it! He saw it, thought of me and wanted me to have it. Its going in my bedroom and on the shelf I will put some of my smaller elephant figures, including the one he gave me last year :wubu: he's too friggin sweet!!



Ahhh that's so lovely! What a great friend.




SMA413 said:


> I got the job I wanted in Austin!!!
> 
> :bounce: :happy:



Congratulations! I would absolutely love to live in Austin.


----------



## sugar and spice

SMA413 said:


> I got the job I wanted in Austin!!!
> 
> :bounce: :happy:



:bow::bounce: YAY!!! Congratulations girlie I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## Mathias

I had a blast partying with my best friend for his birthday!


----------



## Saoirse

Gingembre said:


> Ahhh that's so lovely! What a great friend.



He's so great! I told him (again) how much I loved it and how sweet it was of him to give it me. His reply made me blush "cause you're always sweet to me!"

I love it so much!!! The blue elephant was a gift from him last year.


----------



## CastingPearls

I updated my blog and also one of my besties drove up to see me and treated me to dinner and a long encouraging talk.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

As an adult adopted child, I have never had anyone say they look like me....until today. Went to my deceased birthmother's FAMILY reunion and had THREE people come up to me and say, "Well, I would have known you anywhere...you look just like your beautiful mother ---Imogene." It brought tears to my eyes each time. I finally felt like a part of the greater whole of these new-found appalachain clan.......and my ancesters here in NC mountains since the 1750s.
Blessed once again, Kara


----------



## Mathias

It's Tuesday and that means Sons of Anarchy!


----------



## spiritangel

I really do have amazing friends and finally I can see the bottom of the washing pile from hell (I should explain that I can only wash one large towel or 2-3 pieces of my clothing at a time in the machine I have so its a lot of work oh and have to fill it by hand)


----------



## NewfieGal

I am happy I am on permanent night shift for at the next 3 weeks sure beats the days / nights rota!!!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm finally getting a chance to get off the Rehab floor at my clinical tomorrow. I get to go to the OR and will finally have the chance to start IVs, put in catheters, and do all kinds of things involving poking people I can't wait!


----------



## The Orange Mage

NewfieGal said:


> I am happy I am on permanent night shift for at the next 3 weeks sure beats the days / nights rota!!!



I work nights (10pm to 6am) but I have ONE day on the schedule where I have to be in at 2am to 10pm. If I could negotiate that day out for another (and also manage to group my two days off to be together) I would be juuuuust peachy.


----------



## NewfieGal

The Orange Mage said:


> I work nights (10pm to 6am) but I have ONE day on the schedule where I have to be in at 2am to 10pm. If I could negotiate that day out for another (and also manage to group my two days off to be together) I would be juuuuust peachy.



Ugh your schedule is worse than mine... I work from 6am EST to 6pm EST on day shift and 6pm EST to 6am EST on night shift, have a hard time getting up in the morning cause I don't sleep well at night, so nights are ok with me.. i work 7 days outta 14 so its not too bad the long week has 5 12's the short week has 2 12s (love the short week LOL) you need to figure out a better schedule that's gross hours when you only get 2 days off


----------



## The Orange Mage

Wait, shoot, I meant my "day" day was 2pm to 10pm. :doh: I get 40 hours a week...nothing insane.


----------



## Lovelyone

My muse decided to take a vacation on me right in the middle of a project. She returned with good spirits, a great attitude, and a healthy tan. Let's get to work now!


----------



## duraznos

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy because my friends are taking me out tonight to celebrate my birthday (which was on the 8th.)




Thanks!!


----------



## Lunavie

I am happy things seem to be falling into place for me lately, I should be finally going to college next semester. Now if I could just figure out what I want to major in :doh:


----------



## Heyyou

My friend just came on IM, Hallelujah! Its better than going back-and-forth over someone who is trying to, at least in partial, trying to one-up me somewhere else. Glad for this breath of fresh air.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Flowers delivered to me at work, for no reason other than I'm me! Smiling all day because of it.


----------



## idontspeakespn

Happy because: 

1) I had a very nice early birthday surprise from my friend Roxie, which was lovely. She took me to Westonbirt National Park which was just up my alley. It was so pretty and we just strolled along, drinking lemonade and generally basking in the nicest day England has had all summer. It was the England I always knew existed, but had never seen 

2) Roxie also scored me entry into a professional conference on Friday which is at her university, normally reserved only for U. of Kent students. Its 'Developments in Forensic Psychology' maybe boring but if I go in there with a go-to attitude and pay attention, I may walk away with some contacts in the sector which will help me after I graduate. 

3) I've moved house and it is a wonderful, real home with the sweetest person alive! My room is big and there is a sweet little garden out back...100% better than the shithole I was crowded in last year. 

4) Just one week until I have my friend show up!


----------



## Heyyou

Happy because i just ordered a replacement bank statement with company letterhead and my account number, which will get here in the mail. This is another step towards replacing my wallet. (Remember, i had flipped my house and searched like the DEA for several HOURS, repeating the same thing multiple times. It is NOT here, for all those that think i "didnt look." - Didnt look? Yeah, i lost my wallet and i didnt look. OK. Go with that :doh: )

I would laugh if someone said i "didnt look for my wallet" if they werent so tool-ish about it. Now someone else i thought was a friend jumped on the bandwagon. This hurts, people. But oh, i know.. "Caring isnt cool." I see.

Happy i got the statement mailed and new address updated.


----------



## Heyyou

1) I.D. is in the mail!!!!! (Finally! The countdown to WORK.)

And, since good news comes in twos or threes.. 2) Its not so horribly hot/hazy/humid today its "tolerable" out, so.. the BEACH! 

Im lovin it.


----------



## Heyyou

Well i started the day off with the KFC Buffet i did not know they had one.. and I just went to the beach! Nice day for it. I swam in the ocean! It felt wonderful. 

I did not lose anything, though i almost lost my necklace. I was able to realize it was missing, search, and found it in 5 minutes.

I also did not have anything stolen.

My diffel bag served as a marker. We had a current that seemed to pull me "north" so i swam for about an hour and had a great time! I noticed some washed-up sea urchins (they did not have tentacles and looked like jelly, about five of them) so i took my diffel bag that had water and a towel in it (but no sunscreen) and i unlocked my bike (making sure to put it THROUGH THE FRAME not OVER THE HANDLEBARS because ive locked up my bike in a way it coul dhave just been removed very easily before, lol) and i had a good ~2 hours at the beach! 

I am also glad the two-legged cockroaches arent home. Its always better that way. Though i AM going to get on their case about throwing away my RaidMAX... if they could move/use/throw away that, then.. then you alrady know they otol the wallet. They sure arent talking about money anymore and they act like best friends, so, im going to use some of my "skill" in making eople not like me  and turn it into a useful tool here. (Heh, i said "tool.")

I cant _wait_ for when they say something about me sleeping on the couch and using my room, which i check three times is locked and lights on (theft and roaches) (before i go out somewhere on the bike,) later.


----------



## CAMellie

Today is pizza & hot wings Thursday at our house :eat2:


----------



## SMA413

These shoes make me happy tonight.


----------



## WVMountainrear

SMA413 said:


> These shoes make me happy tonight.



Those are so awesomely cute!


----------



## starr416

I saw a double rainbow today


----------



## Heyyou

&#22826;&#26497;&#25331; &#22826;&#26497;&#25331; &#9829;


----------



## HottiMegan

I have my hubby home from his trip! I have another grown up to hang with. I have my partner to take over the kids since they're on my nerves! (they were pills today)


----------



## CAMellie

I'm in a pizza and hot wing induced coma :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> I'm in a pizza and hot wing induced coma :happy:



I could soooooooo do some pizza. I might have to make some tomorrow or Saturday. I love pizza!


----------



## SMA413

Had some drinks with a friend tonight. Now I'm slightly tipsy and came home to climb into a bed with freshly laundered sheets.


----------



## Inhibited

Spring is in the air and the corner shop has Bubble O' Bills ... not very brown up i know but they are still my fav


----------



## Mathias

I might be going to the Hookah bars tonight and tomorrow night. My friends are awesome!


----------



## HottiMegan

It's finally Friday! It's only going to be in the low 80's today. (as opposed to 110 last Friday) It will get back to mid nineties next week but i'm enjoying the beautiful mild day with a nice little breeze! After Max's tae kwon do class (he's only a couple weeks from a red belt!!) we'll come home and watch Xmen First Class with Max. I might even pop some popcorn for the fam


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy we made it to Minnesota without any drama and with generally positive spirits. (Here's hoping they stay that way this whole weekend.)


----------



## mimosa

I am happy for God, my son, my family and Valium. :bow::


----------



## seavixen

I slept so much today. It was amazing.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Only one more week... :wubu:


----------



## Heyyou

"Public Enemies" is on TV/DVD/whatever and this is one of my favorite movies. 

(I made it into my landlord's house. Im out Sunday? Yeah.. F 'em. Im on his bed, too. John Dillinger style.)


----------



## spiritangel

I woke up not feeling sick like I have for the past two weeks, I am taking a day for myself to be creative and whatever else I wish to do


----------



## CarlaSixx

At the docs, they tested my heartrate three times... and it looks like my heart is back to a regular pace  And I was so happy to hear it, I could cry.

Seriously, I didn't even believe the doctor and asked to hear it on the stethoscope myself. He reluctantly let me, and when I heard it, I wanted to cry of happiness. It sounded like a "lub dub, lub dub" which is a normal healthy heartrate... I haven't heard that in years.

I want it to stay that way. But with such a gloomy time I've been having, this was great.


----------



## mimosa

Just as I was typing this: They came back. Cause they forgot something. lol 

But right after they leave, I will have the place all to myself!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think I may do this number in a sec. ( I know... so unoriginal of me. But what can you do? Nada!)

http://youtu.be/ATTjGKJwhFI


----------



## toomuchtoomuch

Hey and Starr I saw a double rainbow today too!! hehehe


----------



## Heyyou

I liked FLorida it was cool, but im going to be going back home.  Until then, im day-to-day pedaling to place to rest and eat, alternating between those. When Mom gets here in her SUV (looks like this) 






And my Mom...






- (See how happy we were? If id have known Dean the landlord out here was like that, id have said "Lets just go back liek this never happened" and that week would not have unfloded as it did... That was one week ago yesterday..) 

.. going back home. Its time. Very day-to-day until then.

And if my Mom didnt love me unconditionally, i wouldnt have any $$ to do an of the gifting that ive taken some heat about. i can make this work, im a generous soul. Even if in bassed ackwards, oh well.. my heart is in the right place. Its just backwards.


----------



## Heyyou

I got $34 of the $50 that was taken back. The SABPD drove the guy to the parking lot. He said he offered to give back what was remaining because he "bought some cigarettes" and told me that there were things, including things of sentimental value, taken. I told him, with no way to "prove" it other than that I knew i was not lying because o do not steal (and besides the fact im homeless and i have no reason to steal things i dont need and cant use?,) that "I did not have it." I then voluntarily signed the Trespassing warrant stating that I will not come back to 285 Sunset Dr, Apt A. And now do i want to. So, im happy i have $34 of $50, thats about how much i spend a day in this present state anyways. Thanks be to God.


----------



## CAMellie

GO COWBOYS!!! :bow:


----------



## penguin

That my daughter seems fine this morning, which meant she could go to day care. And delicious coffee. Nom nom nom.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Melissa McCarthy just won her Emmy. This is BIG news!


----------



## cherrybombXI

I've only been around for a few days but just a minute ago I discovered given rep, or whatever?? And it has me grinning like an idiot. 

I'm also happy today because I found forums where I don't feel so shy.

...
and because I have an awesome milkshake right now. <3


----------



## Jess87

I'm happy that my dislike of measuring ingredients didn't turn out disastrous.



CarlaSixx said:


> Melissa McCarthy just won her Emmy. This is BIG news!



I had them on while I was baking cookies. I loved that whole part. From Amy Poehler going up to the crowning. It was so cute.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy I got a bunch of amazing souvenirs today and I didn't have to stop and sit as much as I did last year, However I'm in a bunch of pain. Therefore, I'm ALSO happy [and excited, as odd as it sounds] that tomorrow is going to be spent riding home to sweet Wisconsin, then to sleep I will goooo~ 
"I have one gear, go! Epic winning!"


----------



## SMA413

I'm happy that this weeks starts the beginning of something new. By the end of the week, I'll (hopefully) be settled into a new apartment in a new city for the new chapter of my life. 


I also C that I am hopelessly addicted to Mad Men. I just realized I'm almost halfway through with watching season 4. Season 5 doesn't air until March 2012. I don't know how I'll deal. LOL.


----------



## Mathias

My class was cancelled and I'm free to enjoy the afternoon. :happy:


----------



## cherrybombXI

I have plans that will take up my free afternoon/evening!


----------



## Captain Save

I missed a call this weekend, and when I checked my messages it turned out to be a call from my daughter. She didn't want anything, she just wanted to say 'hi, Dad!'
:happy:


----------



## Saoirse

hot, sweaty afternoon sex and new sunglasses. Im pretty happy about it.


----------



## duraznos

SMA413 said:


> Season 5 doesn't air until March 2012. I don't know how I'll deal. LOL.



wtf?! it's already been like a year since season 4 ended! grrrrr


----------



## CastingPearls

Went back to my town on business and didn't feel so sick and anxious and accomplished everything I planned to do.


----------



## Jon Blaze

- Good workout.
- Determined.


----------



## Lamia

I love my job, but the only music station that will come in on the radio is country and I HATE country music. I wanted to listen to internet radio, but so much of it has pop ups that are blocked here at work. I finally found PAndora and I've made some awesome stations. 

I even made one that plays only Halloween themed music or Disney songs. 

My favorite to work to is club music or dance music. It livens up the work environment and I feel like I am at a party while I print invoices. 

The only problem when I have multiple printers going at the same time it's hard to hear the music.


----------



## spiritangel

not sure why I had a bad nights sleep but woke up in a good mood


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy to finally be home! The drive here was killer, so many idiot drivers!


----------



## NewfieGal

I am just happy, not for any particular reason just plain happy


----------



## Heyyou

IT CAME!! TIME TO GO GET THIS I.D.!!!! 

Im happy that if i get this I.D. (I have BC, SS#card my backup one, Lease agreement and now bank statement and card) I get my job back. 

Ok im about to go make this happen IRL. Out the door, here ya go! (Below is what i was waiting on!)


----------



## rockhound225

It's a b-e-a-utiful day outside, and I've got the day off!


----------



## cherrybombXI

My mum bought me a new jacket for this season today.  It's super cute! And I'm going out for Indian food (my favorite!) tonight!


----------



## Heyyou

1) GOT THE ID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2) GAVE IT TO MY JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2.5) (Caught a flat tire from Jail/MV place - St Johns Co. "Justice Center" *rolleyes* and put air in it halfway. Its going to take something muuuch bigger than a low-air flat to stop ME! 
3) They told me: COME IN AT 4!!!!!!!!
so.. 4) Im resting, called up Mom let her know THE ID IS IN THE NEW WALLET, and im GOING TO WORK AT $ I will be PREPARED as if it is my FIRST SHIFT since MAY 26TH! 



more like..       :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy that I got to have an impromptu "girls night in" With two of my lady friends. It was superb! We stayed at the one friends house until about 4am, watching season two of _Glee_. Then my best friend and I came back to my house, finished the last 11 turns of our Mario Party Game, and then at almost 6am she crashed out on my couch.... pretty successfully epic night, haven't had one like this in a couple weeks. =')


----------



## linkinghabit

because i got up early than the usual...hehe


----------



## SMA413

- bought some new furniture for my new place
- moving day for my new place is thursday
- tonight i went out with 2 friends and had a few drinks
- 2 random guys at the bar made me paper flowers


----------



## CAMellie

My former GP was nice enough to call in refills for my diabetes medication without requiring me to come in for an office visit that I can't afford. :happy:


----------



## SMA413

I got to talk to my sister today.  She's loving her new job at an orthodontist's office- way better than the Sears/TJMaxx job she had before.


----------



## CastingPearls

Today was the first time in three weeks that I've been able to eat and not be sick.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CastingPearls said:


> Today was the first time in three weeks that I've been able to eat and not be sick.



That is really good news.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that in 8 days I'm going to be enjoying the low 70's weather of Lake Tahoe with my parents! I sooo CANT WAIT!! We leave on Wednesday and spend the night in Sacramento for Max's oodles of doctors appointments. I'm so ready for 4 days away from reality!


----------



## Lamia

CAMellie said:


> My former GP was nice enough to call in refills for my diabetes medication without requiring me to come in for an office visit that I can't afford. :happy:



I am super glad to hear this I was worried about you.


----------



## CAMellie

Lamia said:


> I am super glad to hear this I was worried about you.



Thank you, my liege!:bow:


----------



## Heyyou

An early morning rain, sweeping the parking lot and having the sound of rain. Its most welcome, i love the rain (and its the first one in my new place!) 

Also:

1) Work tonight at 8PM
2) Bike tire will be fixed, lights mounted as well
3) ALL Credit cards reissued, new ID in wallet, new wallet, also i bought a backup wallet ill put the "Toy" ($100 limit) card in, most likely :happy:
4) Im owed $108 from work from before i was locked up and i get to make a call about that today. (They are acting like they do not want to give me that money, which is rightfully mine, which is why i will pursue it with the vigor I possess, meaning, as most of you know i can.) 

Thats all i can think of for now. Now im working on my credit reports, again. 

Going to be a nice, laid-back, shaving/cleaning up, air conditioned day and it should be not as hot out by the time i go to work. These are the things i am happy about today. Maybe even catch up on Sons of Anarchy today. Maybe.


----------



## NewfieGal

I am happy cause a week from today I am going to see Reba in concert... so excited!!!


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that I've been systematically destroying the Hypnatrice in a video game I've been playing. *I'm easily pleased*


----------



## MattB

Free Cake.


----------



## CAMellie

2 words: pain medication:happy:


----------



## Lamia

My week is over YAY!!! I made it through another one.  I like having Fri-Sat off, but I hate it when I have to come in on Sunday. I am just never happy am I???


----------



## CastingPearls

I updated my blog.


----------



## Jess87

I hung pictures today and the hammer finally accepted that as it is not sentient it cannot just go off and decide to hit my fingers while I'm hammering. The lack of purple spots underneath my fingernails is a completely new experience. I like it a lot.


----------



## spiritangel

I got to spend time with my sister and nieces today  oh and have net


----------



## WVMountainrear

:happy: David arrives this evening! :happy:


----------



## NewfieGal

lovelylady78 said:


> :happy: David arrives this evening! :happy:



I am happy that you are super happy, and I am happy for you... I am happy for myself cause I am off for the weekend


----------



## CAMellie

Free HBO and Cinemax channels today through Monday


----------



## Saoirse

In his own silly way, my dad is trying to set me up with a guy he's working with. Even invited him to our October party and told him he had a cute hippie for a daughter.


----------



## danielson123

Revisiting some old recordings of Ricky Gervais' radio show (Series 2). Oh dear, I can't stop laughing!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Even though it wasn't my weekend to have them, the soon to be ex gave me a Groupon she had bought a few months ago and let me take the kiddos bowling. The scores were pathetic but we all had a great time.


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian's mum bought us dinner. I got shrimp quesadillas:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

It's a simple happy. I have a double gulp size cup with super icy water.


----------



## Shosh

Most of my things have been selling on Ebay, and I feel like all the organization of my home and life in general is coming along really well. So I am very happy right now and life is good.


----------



## Lovelyone

I just finished a 17 page outline for a book idea. Time to get cracking on the writing. 

I also finished writing a short story that had been sitting around for ages. I am quite happy with the outcome.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Tonight's the night! In ONE short HOUR I will be leaving to get my freak on with my friend at the Rocky Horror Picture Show!!! * ZOMGZOMGZOMGZOMGZOMG/Spasm *


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I went to the range and shot firearms for the first time in my life today: .22 and .45 semi automatic pistols and a .308 semi automatic rifle. I am not gonna lie; it was fun. A great way to blow off some steam. I may gift myself with a pistol for target practice sometime after the first of the year. 

And my aim was pretty dang good to boot.


----------



## danielson123

-GASP- There's a Monk marathon on!


----------



## CAMellie

The ceremony is scheduled for November 10th at 1pm :happy::wubu:


----------



## Lovelyone

CAMellie said:


> The ceremony is scheduled for November 10th at 1pm :happy::wubu:



CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## CAMellie

Lovelyone said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!



Thank you so VERY much!


----------



## imfree

Lovelyone said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!



I'll second that. Congratulations, CaMellie!


----------



## CAMellie

imfree said:


> I'll second that. Congratulations, CaMellie!



Thank you VERY much!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'll third that, Congratulations CAMellie!


----------



## CAMellie

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'll third that, Congratulations CAMellie!



Thanks bunches!


----------



## danielson123

I spent the weekend focusing on my friends and how I could help them or solve their problems. It made me feel really good, but in the long run it's probably better that I don't try to avoid my own problems and replace them with those of others. But for now, I feel really great! :happy:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Shosh said:


> Most of my things have been selling on Ebay



Awesome, hope you make tons of $$$.


----------



## CastingPearls

CAMellie said:


> The ceremony is scheduled for November 10th at 1pm :happy::wubu:


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Congrats, Cam! That's awesome.


----------



## Saoirse

All night, cheap motel fucking. Yesssss!


----------



## CAMellie

CastingPearls said:


> Congratulations!!!



Thank you VERY much! 



Diana_Prince245 said:


> Congrats, Cam! That's awesome.



And thank you, too!


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> The ceremony is scheduled for November 10th at 1pm :happy::wubu:



I'm so happy for you! I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## CAMellie

HottiMegan said:


> I'm so happy for you! I hope you have a wonderful day.



Thank you, Megan. It'll be wonderful no matter what because I'll finally be marrying Adrian. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

In an effort to help me eat, my 87 year old grandmother has made me clear broth and is now puttering around her kitchen making Jello for me to eat tomorrow. Food is love in my family and it's been very hard adjusting to living with them, and me not eating what they've been trying to entice me with and it actually makes them happy they can do something which makes me very happy that they care.


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> In an effort to help me eat, my 87 year old grandmother has made me clear broth and is now puttering around her kitchen making Jello for me to eat tomorrow. Food is love in my family and it's been very hard adjusting to living with them, and me not eating what they've been trying to entice me with and it actually makes them happy they can do something which makes me very happy that they care.



That's very sweet of your grandma. There's something warm and comforting being cared for by your loved ones.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

CAMellie said:


> The ceremony is scheduled for November 10th at 1pm :happy::wubu:



Congratulations!


----------



## SMA413

Saoirse said:


> All night, cheap motel fucking. Yesssss!



I love you. This is amazing.

-----

I'm happy that my apartment is finally looking livable, instead a bunch of boxes and unassembled crap.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I only have to work three days this week . Yay from comp time!


----------



## Saoirse

SMA413 said:


> I love you. This is amazing.



oh-my-lanta. what a fun afternoon/night/morning! might be able to get another date in before he leaves, but if not... oh well! Its about time he was outta here anyway.

I love biker gypsies!


----------



## toomuchtoomuch

I'm happy because my favorite football team Bayern-München won another Bundesliga game 3-0 on Saturday and predicting to be happy because on Tuesday we are versing Manchester City in the Champions League and I think they're gonna ROCKkk!!!  (My favorite motivation picture of my favorite player)


----------



## CAMellie

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks so much!


----------



## NewfieGal

I am happy that I am alive and healthy, so many take life for granted unfortunately death does not care how old you are


----------



## idontspeakespn

3 Things from least to greatest: 

1) Federal loans have been approved for this school year, and are rolling through at the end of this week. Tiffani lives to almost fail another degree programme 

2) Made an awesome dinner, bangers and roasted potatoes, smothered with a red onion-brown-ale gravy, washed down with the rest of the Organic brown ale. Seriously awesome. I also made a batch of my Gold-Standard Millionaire's shortbread, which is ten times better than anything you get in the store, for a Charity event tomorrow at work. 

3) I had, the BEST. WEEKEND. OF. HOT. DIRTY. SEX. OF.MY. LIFE. That would have been more than enough, but I actually enjoyed the company I had, in the non-sexy-time way. BEST. SEXY. WEEKEND. EVER.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

NewfieGal said:


> I am happy that I am alive and healthy, so many take life for granted unfortunately death does not care how old you are



Ditto.


----------



## penguin

My daughter and I are going to the beach today with a friend, and while I was putting sunscreen on my thighs, my daughter said they were "wobblous" - meaning wobbly and fabulous. She likes to make my legs and belly wobble because it's fun, and I let her because I want her to know it's okay to have a body that wobbles as well as one that doesn't. She told me that she wanted to have thighs just like me when she grows up, which made me laugh, but I told her it was okay if she didn't. 

It makes me happy because I hope I'm teaching her how to accept your body as it is and to not judge other people negatively for being different shapes, sizes and colours.


----------



## imfree

penguin said:


> My daughter and I are going to the beach today with a friend, and while I was putting sunscreen on my thighs, my daughter said they were "wobblous" - meaning wobbly and fabulous. She likes to make my legs and belly wobble because it's fun, and I let her because I want her to know it's okay to have a body that wobbles as well as one that doesn't. She told me that she wanted to have thighs just like me when she grows up, which made me laugh, but I told her it was okay if she didn't.
> 
> *It makes me happy because I hope I'm teaching her how to accept your body as it is and to not judge other people negatively for being different shapes, sizes and colours.*



Great lesson! If only more people were wise and taught it.:happy:


----------



## nugget34

2 more days of work then 5 weeks holiday, going to LA/sandiego/vegas/arizona for 3 weeks


----------



## Shosh

I am happy about life's abundance, all the wonderful things that have come into my life this year. I am happy and thankful that my health is so good and stable, and that the sky is the limit in terms of all I want to do and achieve in my life.

For this and much more I am grateful.


----------



## NewfieGal

I am happy I have yet another 2 nights shifts done and that I am leaving to travel to see Reba in concert tomorrow night

Ticket to see Reba $140
Hotel for the night $300
Seeing my friend probably faint(reba's biggest fan ever LOL) Priceless!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that we're abandoning our life (sort of) for 4 1/2 days. We leave in an hour and a half!! I haven't gotten a vacation this year so I'm stoked to get away!! This time tomorrow we'll pick out new hearing aids for Max which he desperately needs. His are old and don't work so well. After we pick them out, we hit the road for the 88 mile drive to Lake Tahoe! WOOOO!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I baked my own birthday cate today, because none of my girlfriends (or guy friends) can bake.


----------



## CAMellie

I just got thoroughly laid!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I got to talk to my brother today for my birthday. It made me soooo happy because it means he's progressed far enough through the facility rules to get phone calls. He's hoping to have them declare his bipolar under control by December so he can take a class or two in the spring. I'm not looking that far ahead yet, but he sounded like himself again, and not the paranoid alcoholic he'd become for a while.


----------



## Aust99

This time tomorrow I'll be lying in bed in Kuta, Bali instead of in Perth, Australia... 9 days away baby!!!


----------



## spiritangel

That I have net and I have made a decision to reconnect with old and new friends by posting sunshiney happy messages on their walls cause I feel like it


----------



## Scalloped Dodo

I'm happy that I am me, not someone that has to be shaped into something that someone wants.....sucks to be the person who wants to do that.....been there, not ever going back.......-s.d.


----------



## CleverBomb

spiritangel said:


> That I have net and I have made a decision to reconnect with old and new friends by posting sunshiney happy messages on their walls cause I feel like it


I don't do spacebook+ so here's a shiny happy message for ya:

Deligthed to hear you're in better spirits!

-Rusty


----------



## goofy girl

IT'S OCTOBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spiritangel

that in the midst of the drama and chaos I can still laugh at myself and have been given absolute proof yet again the universe has an unfailing twisted sense of humour


----------



## toomuchtoomuch

Now I'm happy again for the same reason because we WON that Champion's League game (obv)!! 2-0 and now we have another Bundesliga game today against Hoffenheim. Got it in the bag obviously!  




toomuchtoomuch said:


> I'm happy because my favorite football team Bayern-München won another Bundesliga game 3-0 on Saturday and predicting to be happy because on Tuesday we are versing Manchester City in the Champions League and I think they're gonna ROCKkk!!!  (My favorite motivation picture of my favorite player)


----------



## Blackjack

Money in the bank.

This means I can finish paying off my car loan and I won't have to deal with them anymore.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy because I'm officially two hours into my babysitting job and It's going alright so far. He's watching Transformers 3 and I'm about to go clean up the house and put her laundry going. I'm even starting to [finally] wake up! Yay!


----------



## CAMellie

This is making me VERY happy!! :happy:


----------



## Shosh

That the first of many blessings has been given to us by the universe after I manifested it.

I am so grateful!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I finally found a nice, new driver nearby me.


----------



## Saoirse

Bought a 6 pk and shared it with a buddy last night! I got to love up his adorable dog and see some of the new pieces he's been working on. He told me a little about the painting he's doing for my family, but he wont let me see it! I hope he gets it done by our fall party, so he can be there when I give it to Dad. He's such a cool guy. I wish the bestie would actually give him shot.


----------



## rellis10

I'm happy to be back in work, even if it is part time and without guarentee of a permanant position.


----------



## penguin

Starting my day with my daughter telling me she likes me a lot, that she thinks I'm cute, funny and I make her laugh a lot, before getting lots of cuddles and kisses.


----------



## imfree

penguin said:


> Starting my day with my daughter telling me she likes me a lot, that she thinks I'm cute, funny and I make her laugh a lot, before getting lots of cuddles and kisses.



Woo!!! You're a very rich Lady, then.:happy:


----------



## snuggletiger

I won a few games at cribbage. I am getting the hang of the game


----------



## Heyyou

Im going to Florida, im in Richmond VA right now, i might get fired from McDonalds, and i might get to start over. 

(I had traffic ticket dismissals in NJ, im getting comfy on the bus it isnt "planes" this time, I need to contact the police about my stolen/fraudulently -deposited- check, and the teenagers at my job have revolted against the superiority of Heyyou when i put the verbal smackdown on their candy asses. Jail people get respect, and you dont have to like me, but.. yeah. Except for teenagers. They suck. But, whatever. It might be a good thing.)

Can ya Smeeeeeeeeeeee-eeeeeeeeeellll! What the *HEYYOU!* Is cookin. 

Here - http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20111005100557AAQ2Maf Is the anserer's advice correct?


----------



## mimosa

I am happy that I discovered God's love for me.  If you are reading my message: God loves you too. XOXO


----------



## imfree

A Divine comedy of errors led me to order this beautiful little transformer that I received today. It's a $11 off-the-shelf 70 volt speaker line transformer that will be a good quality universal VLF loop matching transformer. It will eliminate the need for me to spend hours of tedious work, custom-building one, myself! The device will make it practical for me to build more loop matchers and allow me to post circuits and demo videos relating to VLF Loop Matching for the benefit of the VLF Natural Radio community! :happy: 

View attachment Transformer LT-72.jpg


----------



## penguin

My daughter and I made sugar cookies this morning. She had fun cutting the shapes out and putting them on the baking trays...and then even more fun playing in the flour making mazes, walls and many stories with the cookie cutters.

I also tried making cookie bowls (on an upside down cupcake tray) but forgot to account for the spread factor lol.


----------



## mimosa

This makes me happy reading it. 



penguin said:


> My daughter and I made sugar cookies this morning. She had fun cutting the shapes out and putting them on the baking trays...and then even more fun playing in the flour making mazes, walls and many stories with the cookie cutters.
> 
> I also tried making cookie bowls (on an upside down cupcake tray) but forgot to account for the spread factor lol.


----------



## seavixen

A long, hot, steamy shower on a gloomy autumn day. I've been waiting ages for it to be chilly enough to really enjoy!


----------



## swamptoad

mimosa said:


> I am happy that I discovered God's love for me.  If you are reading my message: God loves you too. XOXO



:happy:


I liked reading this.


----------



## SMA413

My new life in Austin is coming together nicely. My apartment is adorable. I've been hanging out with an extremely hot/sweet guy. My new job orientation is going well.


----------



## mimosa

swamptoad said:


> :happy:
> 
> 
> I liked reading this.



And I am very happy you read it. xoxoxoxo


----------



## spiritangel

That I had the good sense to get bruno mars and gotye from big pond music love that is makes me smile and is good to bop around to


----------



## CAMellie

spiritangel said:


> That I had the good sense to get bruno mars and gotye from big pond music love that is makes me smile and is good to bop around to



My favorite by Bruno Mars is Marry You. Makes me VERY happy :happy:


----------



## mimosa

I talked to a beautiful friend last night. :wubu: It produced sweet dreams and lots of smiles this morning. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

CAMellie said:


> My favorite by Bruno Mars is Marry You. Makes me VERY happy :happy:



I am partial to just the way you are and count on me and I fell in love with the lazy song thats what made me want the album initially 


I am happy because I have a lovely new sundress I just need to figure out what to do about the straps thinking I will replace them with ribbon otherwise they wont cover my bra straps


----------



## CleverBomb

spiritangel said:


> I am partial to just the way you are and count on me and I fell in love with the lazy song thats what made me want the album initially
> 
> 
> I am happy because I have a lovely new sundress I just need to figure out what to do about the straps thinking I will replace them with ribbon otherwise they wont cover my bra straps


Pimping these guys one more time 'cause I laughed myself silly their stuff most of the day, and you gave me a hook to make it relevant:

"Morning Dew" — a bad lip reading of Bruno Mars, feat. Lady Gaga and Jay-Z

"Mirror, mirror on the floor, am I the prettiest at the store?"

Bad Lip Reading's schtick is to take a music video, strip off the audio track, derive an uncannily-precise and yet totally different (and indeed, somewhat surreal) set of lyrics that match the performers' lip movements, and then lay down a new audio track.

-Rusty


----------



## KittyKitten

I Am So Happy To Say That The Medical Test Results Came Back And That My Father Does Not Have Prostate Cancer! Good News! I Am So Happy! We Were So Worried!


----------



## mimosa

This is amazing news! I am very happy for you. 




happyface83 said:


> I Am So Happy To Say That The Medical Test Results Came Back And That My Father Does Not Have Prostate Cancer! Good News! I Am So Happy! We Were So Worried!


----------



## SMA413

I made an off-hand comment to the guy that I've been hanging out with lately that the cables behind my tv were a mess. His text back- "I'll take care of it. And don't forget I want to install that light for you."

:wubu: I'm so friggin twitterpated. :wubu:

I'm all about being self-sufficient and an independent woman who can fend for myself, but I get all giddy and mushy when a guy is handy and *wants* to take care of things for me.


----------



## MattB

I'm happy that I'm sort of "off" work today. My head office is closed for the long weekend, so technically I should be off but I still had a ton of emails to do...

Our email server inexplicably crashed this morning... (I didn't do it!)

Of course it's just prolonging the inevitable, I will have to get caught up at some point, but now I have some free time to putter around the house on a warm sunny October day...


----------



## spiritangel

That I have a sense of humour and can laugh at the plot twists the universe seems intent on sending my way


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm going away to spend Thanksgiving in my sister's lovely town with my family. Hopefully I find the energy somewhere along the way so I can go to the pumpkin patch/hayride with my nephew. If not, there's always TURKEY! (and homemade pumpkin pie)


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I get an extended weekend with my kiddos.


----------



## Blackjack

Ordered the first part of my costume today. Leaving in a few to go and buy a few other pieces. This is exciting.


----------



## spacce

The weather is nice, its like the perfect weather outside right now, not to hot and not to cold.. and the humidity is not so bad, so I can actually breathe..


----------



## rellis10

My recent dealings with people at the jobcentre have been very pleasant whether it be on the phone or in person like it was today. It's refreshing not to be tied up in red tape for once.


----------



## WVMountainrear

My amazing boyfriend sent me orchids (an oncda. volcano midnight and an oncidium sweet sixteen) from Akatsuka Orchid Gardens in Volcano, Hawaii. The card read, "For the most beautiful girl, from the most beautiful place on Earth." :wubu: ( I just hope I can keep them alive... )


----------



## ButlerGirl09

lovelylady78 said:


> My amazing boyfriend sent me orchids (an oncda. volcano midnight and an oncidium sweet sixteen) from Akatsuka Orchid Gardens in Volcano, Hawaii. The card read, "For the most beautiful girl, from the most beautiful place on Earth." :wubu: ( I just hope I can keep them alive... )



I know I already commented on Facebook, but I'm envious! He's definitely a keeper!

And good luck keeping them alive--I've had four orchids and killed them all despite following the care suggestions to a T!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I'm going away to spend Thanksgiving in my sister's lovely town with my family. Hopefully I find the energy somewhere along the way so I can go to the pumpkin patch/hayride with my nephew. If not, there's always TURKEY! (and homemade pumpkin pie)



your sisters eh? The super cute ones? wait, isn't one married? Tell them I said hello.


----------



## WVMountainrear

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I know I already commented on Facebook, but I'm envious! He's definitely a keeper!
> 
> And good luck keeping them alive--I've had four orchids and killed them all despite following the care suggestions to a T!



I left them at work because my boss has a green thumb, and I absolutely do not. She's already given me some tips, and I'm hoping with her help in addition to the care suggestions I'll be able to sustain them at least a little while. *fingers crossed*


----------



## HighAltitudeFA

lovelylady78 said:


> My amazing boyfriend sent me orchids (an oncda. volcano midnight and an oncidium sweet sixteen) from Akatsuka Orchid Gardens in Volcano, Hawaii. The card read, "For the most beautiful girl, from the most beautiful place on Earth." :wubu: ( I just hope I can keep them alive... )



The Oncidium Sweet Sixteen is really nice, as it's natural fragrance is chocolate... 

So in the spirit of the thread: 

I'm very happy I was able to keep the surprise a secret (because I can't keep a good one - the reason I Christmas shop on the 23rd - 24th of December), and even happier that you like them!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I had an amazing meeting today with the volunteer coordinator for a local refugee organization. I'm super excited about working with the group to help them learn how to navigate the American health care system.


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelylady78 said:


> My amazing boyfriend sent me orchids (an oncda. volcano midnight and an oncidium sweet sixteen) from Akatsuka Orchid Gardens in Volcano, Hawaii. The card read, "For the most beautiful girl, from the most beautiful place on Earth." :wubu: ( I just hope I can keep them alive... )


HOW beautiful!!!!! Good for you!!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

HighAltitudeFA said:


> The Oncidium Sweet Sixteen is really nice, as it's natural fragrance is chocolate...
> 
> So in the spirit of the thread:
> 
> I'm very happy I was able to keep the surprise a secret (because I can't keep a good one - the reason I Christmas shop on the 23rd - 24th of December), and even happier that you like them!



I love them, baby. :kiss2:


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that I was finally able to acquire something to alleviate my tooth pain.


----------



## spiritangel

That I am almost finished my bedroom it wont be perfect but considering what I started with and my energy levels and such its a giant leap forward


----------



## None

I saw my own personal Jesus, Paul F. Tompkins live at the taping of his new special and had a pretty promising interview today. Huzzah!


----------



## HottiMegan

My apartment is scrubbed down, de-trashed and vacuumed. Every single room! I'm so happy about this because it's rare that even the bedrooms are clean. I am also happy because i unloaded my first tub of Halloween decorations and put them up. I have 3-4 more to unload but they're at storage. I might send the hubs out tonight to fill up the trunk with my goodies!


----------



## CAMellie

It's raining again and that always makes me happy :happy:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

The back taxes are filed and I am getting a refund (yeah!). The appointment with doc went great. I got spend a wonderful weekend with my kids. Just an all around good day.


----------



## Linda

My mom is on her way home.....yes I am posting this on the right thread.


----------



## spiritangel

My sis for the epic win!!! She scored me a 2nd hand tv from the salvos for $5 complete with remote! And its huge compared to my old one which actually fit in my red bin sooo yay I has tv again


----------



## danielson123

I'm back from sickness, and feeling better than ever!


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> It's raining again and that always makes me happy :happy:



I couldn't agree with you more. I love rainy days


----------



## Tracyarts

One of my inlaws gave us a couple of free tickets for the renaissance faire that's going on here (weekends through the end of November). I had managed to put aside a bit of cash to cover our tickets and food/drink, but with the tickets covered now, that's an extra $50 we can use to spend on whatever. 

Tracy


----------



## Linda

danielson123 said:


> I'm back from sickness, and feeling better than ever!



Welcome back and glad you're feeling better.


----------



## SMA413

I have plans tomorrow night with the new guy I've been hanging out with. We haven't seen each other in like a week.


----------



## spiritangel

I am having lunch with a friend I haven't seen in a good couple of years and her 3month old son Rory, Yep I get to have a cuddle of the most adorable little man  that alone is gonna make my day

plus I got a parcel filled with pressies from a good friend


----------



## seavixen

I've finally come to terms with the less adorable aspects of my personality, and I've decided that, contrary to popular belief, they are not actually faults.


----------



## spiritangel

two cards, a mini album card, pressies, shouted lunch and cuddles with little master rory what an awesome day (appart from the hour in the cold freezing to death waiting for a cab home)


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Was painting a picture with a client today (who had just admitted to me that he does not like his mom) when he turned to me and said, "I'd be really upset if you ever died. I'd cry because I really like you!"

My heart just about melted! I wanted to take the little nugget home with me :happy:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

A friend of mine's son was injured in Iraq by an IED three days before he was due to return home about two weeks ago. While he will recover nearly completely, he's been in and out of surgery for grafts, a lacerated liver, a left arm that would have been amputated if the Army doctors weren't the best fucking trauma surgeons in the world (don't argue this with me), and a right foot that was broken badly enough to need plates and screws.

Yesterday, he was cleared to start putting weight on the right foot (still needs a boot, but no crutches) and he got a very special visitor.







And my friend and her daughter got a hug. Even though Obama wasn't an Army Ranger, Andrew still had him sign his Ranger flag, which is apparently a really big deal, but my knowledge is pretty limited.

His whole day yesterday just made me so happy for his mother, who intends to take Obama up on his suggestion that she send him her ideas for streamlining the process to get families to their injured soldiers in a timely manner.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

So I edited it and still screwed up. He was in Afghanistan, not Iraq. I cannot brain today, I have the dumb.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Having "The dumb" or no, either way that's freaking awesome, Diana!


----------



## HottiMegan

I am thrilled after 2 years of delays Max has an appointment to get new hearing aids! He really needs them because his current ones are dying.. They turn off and on a lot and really suck the batteries up! I'm so excited for him.


----------



## mimosa

I have been feeling a little better through the grace of God.


----------



## Blackjack

LOOK WHAT I GOT


----------



## 1love_emily

Diana_Prince245 said:


> A friend of mine's son was injured in Iraq by an IED three days before he was due to return home about two weeks ago. While he will recover nearly completely, he's been in and out of surgery for grafts, a lacerated liver, a left arm that would have been amputated if the Army doctors weren't the best fucking trauma surgeons in the world (don't argue this with me), and a right foot that was broken badly enough to need plates and screws.
> 
> Yesterday, he was cleared to start putting weight on the right foot (still needs a boot, but no crutches) and he got a very special visitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my friend and her daughter got a hug. Even though Obama wasn't an Army Ranger, Andrew still had him sign his Ranger flag, which is apparently a really big deal, but my knowledge is pretty limited.
> 
> His whole day yesterday just made me so happy for his mother, who intends to take Obama up on his suggestion that she send him her ideas for streamlining the process to get families to their injured soldiers in a timely manner.



This is amazing. That's so cool! My friends mom made Obama a home cooked meal in 2007 when he was in IA for the caucus! He ate a meal from her restaurant!

I'm happy because on Friday *DEREK IS COMING TO NEBRASKA TO SEE ME!*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Blackjack said:


> LOOK WHAT I GOT
> 
> SNIP!!



ZOMG!!! OMGF!!! HOLY CHRISTFUCK!! ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?! HOW DID YOU GET THAT?!?! . . . what did you have to do to . . . . it's so cool . . . what is it?


----------



## AuntHen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ZOMG!!! OMGF!!! HOLY CHRISTFUCK!! ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?! HOW DID YOU GET THAT?!?! . . . what did you have to do to . . . . it's so cool . . . what is it?





hahahahahaha... I was thinking the same thing. Well, the "what is it" part anyway


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ZOMG!!! OMGF!!! HOLY CHRISTFUCK!! ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?! HOW DID YOU GET THAT?!?! . . . what did you have to do to . . . . it's so cool . . . what is it?


It's a Dr. Who Sonic Screwdriver!

.....or a really intriguing gynecological device.


----------



## CAMellie

I got a notice in the mail today letting me know that I have another year of medical insurance :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf

Well, two things:
That a cat chose me and my family to be his family, too. :happy:
And that I finally am back from the digital stone age... :bounce:


----------



## imfree

Timberwolf said:


> Well, two things:
> That a cat chose me and my family to be his family, too. :happy:
> And that I finally am back from the digital stone age... :bounce:



Always good to see you, Mein Freund!:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf

imfree said:


> Always good to see you, Mein Freund!:happy:


I'm glad to be back.:happy:


----------



## Linda

Timberwolf said:


> Well, two things:
> That a cat chose me and my family to be his family, too. :happy:
> And that I finally am back from the digital stone age... :bounce:



Welcome back and congrats on the new furry baby!


----------



## rellis10

I just noticed I got my first yellow rep can, wooo!


----------



## CAMellie

Called to make an appointment at the county clinic today expecting to be seen sometime in the next month or so...and got fitted in today! I was in and out of the building (prescriptions filled and in hand) in less than 4 hours after I called.


----------



## Surlysomething

Tried on a pair of pants I haven't worn in a year because I thought I wouldn't fit in them. Lo and behold they fit BETTER.

Woot! You know you love me, Friday.


----------



## snuggletiger

Its Friday and the sniffles went away


----------



## Linda

snuggletiger said:


> Its Friday and the sniffles went away



Yay! Glad you're feeling better. 

I am happy that it is Friday and got to spend the majority of the day with great people.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that my 3 year old Alex is learning to put his dirty dishes in the kitchen sink when he's done. Now if only his dad and older brother could figure that one out!


----------



## spiritangel

Watching avps, just ate croissants with yummy boysenberry jam not a bad afternoon

oh and being decidedly unhelpful hehe


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I finally got a good grade on a Med Surg test, and I even beat Miss 4.0-I-have-a-full-ride-scholarship (we're competitive with each other, perhaps a bit too much). I started off the semester in such a funk thanks to my brother's issues. He's doing better, and so am I!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My friend was nice and lent me her DVD player so I could watch Angry Beavers in my bedroom. (I only have the DVD's from the library until this coming Monday.  ) 

And I'm super happy I get to call my friend tonight and play City of Heroes with him


----------



## KittyKitten

Diana_Prince245 said:


> A friend of mine's son was injured in Iraq by an IED three days before he was due to return home about two weeks ago. While he will recover nearly completely, he's been in and out of surgery for grafts, a lacerated liver, a left arm that would have been amputated if the Army doctors weren't the best fucking trauma surgeons in the world (don't argue this with me), and a right foot that was broken badly enough to need plates and screws.
> 
> Yesterday, he was cleared to start putting weight on the right foot (still needs a boot, but no crutches) and he got a very special visitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my friend and her daughter got a hug. Even though Obama wasn't an Army Ranger, Andrew still had him sign his Ranger flag, which is apparently a really big deal, but my knowledge is pretty limited.
> 
> His whole day yesterday just made me so happy for his mother, who intends to take Obama up on his suggestion that she send him her ideas for streamlining the process to get families to their injured soldiers in a timely manner.




I ran out of reps tonight but that is amazing! i would faint if I met him!


----------



## Shosh

I am happy that it is not much longer now.


----------



## 1love_emily

I'm so so so happy because DEREK IS HERE IN OMAHA WITH ME!!!!


----------



## Aust99

1love_emily said:


> I'm so so so happy because DEREK IS HERE IN OMAHA WITH ME!!!!



Yay!!! Happy for you hunny!


----------



## The Orange Mage

After four(?) attempts at working out a suitable day/night, I think I finally have a date lined up with an interesting lady on Wednesday.


----------



## spiritangel

a very chilled happy girly all about me day


----------



## penguin

I had a really good weekend. I didn't do anything in particular, but it had me smiling ear to ear.


----------



## CastingPearls

I got my mojo back.


----------



## Heyyou

WHOO-HOO!!! HELL YEA EBT CARD CAME and i think it came YESTERDAY lol!!! 

Im off to veryify it has $525 on it.


----------



## spiritangel

That I have such lovely friends and am very loved


----------



## CleverBomb

The electricity is back on, after 45MPH wind gust took down a power line or something and shut it down for an hour. More a nuisance than anything...

-Rusty


----------



## Saoirse

Last night and this morning... hot damn! And he totally knew what he was doing all along... playing that fucking guitar, showing what he can do with his fingers. mmmmmmmm


----------



## snuggletiger

already picked out my christmas gift.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I am happy because I bought myself flowers today. I treat myself like a man should in the hopes that one day one of them will have paid enough attention to treat me like I deserve to be! 

View attachment Flowers.jpg


----------



## SMA413

The guy I'm seeing burned me a mix cd. I feel like we're in middle school again... not that it's a bad thing. And he drunk dialed me last night- just to come over to cuddle. Luckily, his place is close to where I work.


----------



## This1Yankee

The dad of the mom who died in the movie Joy Luck Club is just about the sweetest looking and speaking man on earth. His one scene makes me happy. Legit.


----------



## JMCGB

That I kicked some serious ass on my accounting test with a 98%


----------



## imfree

CleverBomb said:


> The electricity is back on, after 45MPH wind gust took down a power line or something and shut it down for an hour. More a nuisance than anything...
> 
> -Rusty



Did you hear anything outside that sounded like this as your power went out?


----------



## Tkscz

I finished my programming homework, that isn't due until next week, in mere minutes.


----------



## danielson123

Gram came out of her room today wearing a Halloween sweatshirt that I haven't seen since I was about 5. I busted out laughing and we laughed for like 10 minutes together.

It's the little things.


----------



## Heyyou

Leaving FL, going somewhere else! No more bunkie jail roomies. 

Im just happy that i finally got to this point. I need to thank my friends, thogh i sound like a CD player stuck on "Repeat" with that.. oh well. I mean it. TY, friends! 

Check out the love letter i wrote to Greyhound in "Letters to people, places, and things!" We gettin married, me and GLI (Greyhound Lines International, HQ: Houston, TX, as it says on my receipts.) 

I already mailed off my boom box.. now its time to wrap up the menial clothes, shoes, papers i have left.

I will even update my blog thats in my siggy, ive kept Facebook informed.


----------



## rellis10

I took the plunge and signed up to the Nanowrimo site, then introduced myself on the forums.... there's no going back now!


----------



## CastingPearls

Victory sweet victory!!!!


----------



## penguin

My sister is in town for this weekend's zombie walk. I haven't seen her in 2.5 years, so that by itself is fabulous. Tonight a group of us are getting together for a BBQ and drinks and to practice zombie make up and just hang out. My daughter was just picked up by my mother and will spend the night with them, so I'll theoretically get to sleep in tomorrow. Tomorrow will be some family time and then on Sunday, the undead will be unleashed upon the city! It's great all around


----------



## Your Plump Princess

As kind-of sad as it sounds, I'm excited because: 

1) Today, I'm going with my mom to get Pumpkins to carve, and ABC Family is running two of my favorite movies back-to-back (Addams Family, Addams Family Values) <3

3) Tomorrow on ABC Family they're running 3 of my favorite movies back to back! (Nightmare Before Christmas, Corpse Bride, Coraline) HOWEVER I'll probably have to DVR Coraline, becauuuse *Squee!* *Once Upon A Time* Premiers!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

penguin said:


> My sister is in town for this weekend's zombie walk. I haven't seen her in 2.5 years, so that by itself is fabulous. Tonight a group of us are getting together for a BBQ and drinks and to practice zombie make up and just hang out. My daughter was just picked up by my mother and will spend the night with them, so I'll theoretically get to sleep in tomorrow. Tomorrow will be some family time and then on Sunday, the undead will be unleashed upon the city! It's great all around


Zomg! I'm so jealous~ The nearest Zombie Walk by me was cancelled this year ='(


----------



## penguin

Your Plump Princess said:


> Zomg! I'm so jealous~ The nearest Zombie Walk by me was cancelled this year ='(



I am SO EXCITED. We're soon going to have a lot of people gathering here to get zombiefied, and that'll be so fun. My sister has her bag of gore all ready to go. There's meant to be something like 10 000 people walking it today!


----------



## HottiMegan

A very happy scene in my life is looking in on my sleeping kids. There's something so sweet and warm seeing your kid fast asleep and peaceful. It makes me all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## penguin

I had a great day playing zombies with friends and about 8000 other people.


----------



## lushluv

My ex called yesterday and said he was coming through on his way to visit his mom and asked if he could stop by for a visit, (with only 30 minutes notice mind you ) after a deep breath and a silent prayer I said sure, why not. 

Yada yada yada, I'm happy to report he's still alive. :batting:


----------



## Heyyou

Hmmm. I am happy about a couple of things!

1) I am helping my friend de-frost her freezer, and i am happy i can be of help while she is at work! (This before we start our new jobs. Slow, gradual start!) 
2) I can go to the post office and mail out a payment consistent with my credit repair! 
3) I am inside, in a nice, relatively large apartment in a new place.. and i am happy.


----------



## KittyKitten

Remember watching my older cousin play NES games and remembering having my younger siblings watch me play video games!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

94 on my pharm test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now if only I can get my cat to stop stinky-pooing in his box.


----------



## Mathias

:happy::happy:It's my birthday!!:happy::happy:


:bounce::bounce:


----------



## imfree

Mathias said:


> :happy::happy:It's my birthday!!:happy::happy:
> 
> 
> :bounce::bounce:



Happy Birthday, Matt. May your special day be filled with love, joy, and a whole multitude of blessings.


----------



## KittyKitten

Mathias said:


> :happy::happy:It's my birthday!!:happy::happy:
> 
> 
> :bounce::bounce:



Happy Birthday, sweetie! Yay, scorpio!


----------



## imfree

Have tools, will tinker! The largest parts order I ever made through Mouser Electronics is scheduled to arrive at Tenn. Loop Ranch on Wednesday. I get to replenish parts stock that I'm low and out of and also begin serious construction on that subwoofer amp that my stereo system needs. Mouser is an industrial supplier of high quality parts, but I saved a ton of $$$ by not buying higher grade parts than needed!

My amp will run cool, so a lower priced brand, rated at lower temperature, at a steal of USD 4.75, each, for 2, will perform reliably. 

View attachment 22000uf 35v.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

This.

I think it was made for Dimensions. Haha.


----------



## CastingPearls

I showed someone a pic of me from 13 years ago and they said I look younger and better now. It's one of my favorite pictures so that made me feel even happier.


----------



## SMA413

HottiMegan said:


> A very happy scene in my life is looking in on my sleeping kids. There's something so sweet and warm seeing your kid fast asleep and peaceful. It makes me all warm and fuzzy.



That, and when they fall asleep on your chest. It makes me melt every time my niece or nephew do that.



Diana_Prince245 said:


> 94 on my pharm test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now if only I can get my cat to stop stinky-pooing in his box.



Yay! (on the test, not the cat) Also, I heard somewhere if you give them a teaspoon of honey, it should help relieve stomach problems.... I haven't tried it before though.



Mathias said:


> :happy::happy:It's my birthday!!:happy::happy:
> 
> 
> :bounce::bounce:



Yay!! Happy birthday!!!



Surlysomething said:


> This.
> 
> I think it was made for Dimensions. Haha.



That is phenomenal. I love someecards.


I'm happy because I found a guy that thinks I look hot in an old Hanes white tee and black leggings, would rather kiss me than watch the 9th inning of the Rangers game, and likes to cook with me.


----------



## JMCGB

I am happy that I cut my gas bill in half. Bought a used Honda from a buddy for cheap and doubled my mpg!


----------



## seavixen

I've had Donde Esta Santa Claus? from the '50s stuck in my head ALL day. While it is also annoying me to a degree, it's really sort of impossible to be anything but happy with this song on mental loop.


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian's student loan is much more than anticipated!


----------



## penguin

I'm having a Me Day - home alone because my daughter is with her father, no visitors, no going out, no anything but me home alone. I had a very busy five days so I'm enjoying the quiet. And I was able to have lots of fun without going anywhere!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Passed history with a B, which is a complete miracle (I fucking HATE history, so boring!!!!!!!!!!). If not for my history-major-boyfriend's help and tutoring I would have been a total *FAIL*! But I passed and it's done so I am HAPPY.


----------



## HottiMegan

I finally got off my duff and picked out some clothes for my Halloween costume. I am looking forward to making some gruesome makeup wounds


----------



## monageller

Well, I've just received a call telling me that I can pick up my new car in two days. Woohoo~~~


----------



## JMCGB

Cleaning my first draft beer system today. Not happy that I am up right now though.


----------



## Mathias

Being woken up to this from a female friend this morning:

"I was watching you sleep for the past 45 minutes. You were curled up in a little ball, you looked so cute!"

:blush:


----------



## spiritangel

Bargains and a small spending spree nabbed some things I truly do need for such good prices and whilst it means no great huge scrapbooking order I can live with that better to have a place to put said scrap stuff  and new tops and other things


----------



## Linda

I got the sweetest gifts from someone very special.  I love surprises.


----------



## HottiMegan

We went to get Max's near hearing aids today. He's had the old ones for 2 years too long. When he was wearing them from the office on the way to the elevator, his eyes were so lit up with the ability to hear more clearly. I am so happy for him. He's my hero. I'm happy for his better hearing


----------



## hiddenexposure

HottiMegan said:


> We went to get Max's near hearing aids today. He's had the old ones for 2 years too long. When he was wearing them from the office on the way to the elevator, his eyes were so lit up with the ability to hear more clearly. I am so happy for him. He's my hero. I'm happy for his better hearing



that makes me happy!!!  

things have been really good lately! the weather is awesome, i have really been doing some great portrait sessions and .... :wubu: yeah!


----------



## one2one

I had a day of simple pleasures. Sleeping in, time spent with my brother, great neighbors, homemade soup, fresh bread with raw honey, caramel brownies, a long, hot shower, fresh sheets and the day off tomorrow. So I can stay up late reading this succulent piece of foodie fiction called The School of Essential Ingredients. I am so relaxed I don't remember the last time I felt like this. It's bliss.


----------



## spiritangel

I just got two new tops and my external hard drive from the parcel man, made a cute flower for a headband that I think will become a chrissy pressie for a friend, actually meditated and am getting back into doing the chores mode


----------



## SMA413

I had a phenomenal weekend in the Texas hill country. I learned how to use a chainsaw, I shot a 30-30 deer hunting rifle for the first time, and I got to hang out with an awesome group of friends.


----------



## Heyyou

HAAAAA! Sister's dog ran into the door at full speed! LOL!

(she is ok.)

LOLOLOLLLLLL!!


----------



## Micara

I just won Bryan Adams tickets from the local radio station!!! Happy early Birthday to ME!!! :bounce:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I got candy, AND I found out that my checks should arrive november 15th. So by the beginning of December, I Will have at _least_ $190. [I Have $210 coming, but I don't know how much they'll take out for taxes on each check. One is for $100, one is for $50, and another is for $60]


----------



## Lovelyone

Both of my special needs nieces offered to share their candy with me. They each let me have three pieces of candy AND I got to pick what kind I wanted. (That's a big deal with my autistic nieces because usually they are very self-absorbed).


----------



## Surlysomething

Micara said:


> I just won Bryan Adams tickets from the local radio station!!! Happy early Birthday to ME!!! :bounce:


 
BA was the first concert I ever went to. 1984. SHUT UP! Haha.

I got to meet him in my late 20's and he was a really great guy.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Lovelyone said:


> Both of my special needs nieces offered to share their candy with me. They each let me have three pieces of candy AND I got to pick what kind I wanted. (That's a big deal with my autistic nieces because usually they are very self-absorbed).



That is awesome!!!! It's amazing how much you can love people, isn't it?!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

I am happy that I forgot to set my alarm, and slept right through my Calculus class. I needed a break! Also, happy about the ooey gooey grilled cheese I've got within my grasps! Omnomnom.


----------



## Linda

I got a lot of work done today. Woot! Woot! Now I need some kind of reward!


----------



## TwilightStarr

I went to the doctor today and it was nothing but good news!!

My blood work is good, I am not a diabetic, and I have lost 20 more pounds!!!


----------



## Shosh

Good news today, and the universe will continue to bless us with many wonderful things, love, happiness, and abundance.

Ask, believe, receive.


----------



## Linda

Linda said:


> I got a lot of work done today. Woot! Woot! Now I need some kind of reward!




Update: My reward still has me smiling today.


----------



## CleverBomb

Hacking my phone was educational and, while not as easy as I hoped, it wasn't nearly as difficult as I feared it might be. 

-Rusty


----------



## imfree

CleverBomb said:


> Hacking my phone was educational and, while not as easy as I hoped, it wasn't nearly as difficult as I feared it might be.
> 
> -Rusty



Ain't nuthin' quite as satisfying as a successful hack in software or electronics!:happy:


----------



## spiritangel

I got so many things done today chore wise and whilst I am exhausted and I still can not see huge changes the gaps in the house that have been blocked with broken appliances are becoming bigger as they all gradually get thrown out I am seeing space again plus I finally have storage for my craft supplies which will make the task of cleaning my craft area up easier as now there is somewhere to put it all at last other than craft and shopping bags and totes


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm now facebook friends with the hot guy from my nursing classes. He's way younger than what I date these days, but he's hot and he posts lots of pictures of himself just sitting around being hot.

I feel slightly like a dirty old woman, but I'm not sure I care


----------



## Heyyou

Going to work later, and i just updated my Blog (the one that is in the signature) with two new posts!  I cleaned it up a bit, the ones that had zero pageviews i deleted. Here, its in my siggy and here it is too.  http://freshleyj.blogspot.com/

Now i try my hotdog. Yum!


----------



## Linda

Wednesday is over and the weekend is fast approaching.


----------



## Heyyou

:eat1: Still steaming.

This is soo much better than jail food and fast food.. im happy to be home. 

:eat2:


----------



## penguin

I'm having one of those very glad to be a mother days. She lights up my world.


----------



## Linda

HottiMegan said:


> We went to get Max's near hearing aids today. He's had the old ones for 2 years too long. When he was wearing them from the office on the way to the elevator, his eyes were so lit up with the ability to hear more clearly. I am so happy for him. He's my hero. I'm happy for his better hearing



That had to be an amazing feeling. (((hugs Megan)))



Micara said:


> I just won Bryan Adams tickets from the local radio station!!! Happy early Birthday to ME!!! :bounce:



OMG I am soooo jealous. Enjoy it! 



Lovelyone said:


> Both of my special needs nieces offered to share their candy with me. They each let me have three pieces of candy AND I got to pick what kind I wanted. (That's a big deal with my autistic nieces because usually they are very self-absorbed).



Aww that is so sweet. Gotta love those kind of moments.



TwilightStarr said:


> I went to the doctor today and it was nothing but good news!!
> 
> My blood work is good, I am not a diabetic, and I have lost 20 more pounds!!!



Congratulations!!



penguin said:


> I'm having one of those very glad to be a mother days. She lights up my world.



I love those days. Most days are those days where I just love being a mom but there are those moments ..... :doh: lol


----------



## HottiMegan

I know this sounds like a bad thing but hubs went to Max's teacher conference since i'm sick. He was telling me that Max gets caught reading in class when he's not supposed to. My boy is reading by choice! This kid would throw temper tantrums and fits when we'd make him do his 20 minutes of reading every day. There has been a turn. I always thought he'd enjoy reading since he has an over the top imagination. I'm so happy he's getting into reading!!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

HottiMegan said:


> I know this sounds like a bad thing but hubs went to Max's teacher conference since i'm sick. He was telling me that Max gets caught reading in class when he's not supposed to. My boy is reading by choice! This kid would throw temper tantrums and fits when we'd make him do his 20 minutes of reading every day. There has been a turn. I always thought he'd enjoy reading since he has an over the top imagination. I'm so happy he's getting into reading!!



That is fantastic!!!! So many kids don't enjoy it at first, and would rather play video games, but reading is a very enjoyable activity. It can transport you into another world. I was the kid getting in trouble for reading in school, andi still love it to this day!


----------



## JMCGB

My Jocie turns 1 today. Hard to believe it has already been a year.  She was about 9 weeks old in this pic.


----------



## Heyyou

I updated my Blog! Click on the green link in the siggy. Thanks!  (The other two links also arent bad!)



> My Jocie turns 1 today. Hard to believe it has already been a year. She was about 9 weeks old in this pic.



Cuuuute! Congrats JMGCB!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

She finally relented and sent off the divorce petition last week. I should be single again by the first week of January.


----------



## CastingPearls

You know how you can get a hostile or smug undertone to an otherwise neutral statement? A letter from my ex's attorney advising me I'd better get auto insurance since he canceled mine as of last week. Thing is, in anticipation, I got my own a month ago so all is good in Laineyland.


----------



## bigmac

I got the quote _The Princess Bride_ is a legal brief -- "you keep using that word -- I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## CAMellie

Large check in the mail today means we can get caught up on a few bills...and our wedding is one week from today! :wubu:


----------



## Heyyou

Four-piece fart, to combat their annoying convo. 

I think it.. NO it didnt work! 



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Large check in the mail today means we can get caught up on a few bills...and our wedding is one week from today!



Congrats on the wedding and the money!!

Yay, my sis is leaving.


----------



## Shosh

CAMellie said:


> Large check in the mail today means we can get caught up on a few bills...and our wedding is one week from today! :wubu:



How exciting! I know you have been waiting for this day for a long time Mellie.

Wishing you and Adrian a lifetime of love and happiness together. 
xo


----------



## CAMellie

Shosh said:


> How exciting! I know you have been waiting for this day for a long time Mellie.
> 
> Wishing you and Adrian a lifetime of love and happiness together.
> xo



Thank you so very much, Shosh! *hugs*


----------



## SMA413

I got to see my guy for the first time in a week yesterday.  I was able to fall asleep with my head on his chest while he played with my hair and we watched House. It was pretty much perfection.


----------



## CAMellie

We bought ourselves a PS3 as a combination wedding/birthday (mine is December 6th and his is December 21st)/Christmas gift :happy:


----------



## BBWbonnie

The sun is out and my belly is full I see no reason to not be happy!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy because I'm closer to building my dream outfit! <3 [online of course. I want to find where to get every single piece before I go ordering things]


----------



## Heyyou

Nothing in particular, but it IS Friday so that is always something to be excited about!


----------



## Surlysomething

Friday.
Rockin' out.

And this makes me happy.

"I like 'em fat" 
"I like 'em proud" 
"Ya gotta have a mother for me" 
Now move your big ass 'round this way 
So I can work on that zipper, baby 
Tonight you’re a star 
And I'm the big dipper


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> We bought ourselves a PS3 as a combination wedding/birthday (mine is December 6th and his is December 21st)/Christmas gift :happy:



I hope you enjoy your PS3. I have enjoyed ours thoroughly for a few years now. It's THE piece of equipment that is used mulitple times a day for Netflix, Hulu, video games and blu rays. I highly recommend Little Big Planet for some fun game play


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that it's Friday and it has been a very long week. Alex is finally feeling a lot better and I'm finally not completely wiped out. That is a nice change.


----------



## Heyyou

Gonna be going to get new food stamps on Monday. And its going to be a nice weekend before that!


----------



## Mathias

I got nominated to be in my college's pageant! AHHHH!!   :happy: :bounce:


----------



## CAMellie

Just happy to have some relief from financial worries. Enjoyed the day playing with the new game console and spending time with my honey. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

Max's tae kwon do instructor must have something up his sleeve for Max during a pot luck next month. He pulled hubs aside to make sure we'd be there at a certain time. We've been told countless times that Max is an inspirational student because he is built differently and cannot do things the same as the "normal" kids. That kid's the king of adapting to his needs though! I'm excited to see what he has planned for Max!


----------



## CAMellie

I'm very happy that I got 10 hours of awesome sleep last night! :happy: I only slept 3 hours the night before so this was way needed.


----------



## WVMountainrear

The annual costume party my friends throw every Halloween had to be cancelled last week because of the freak snow...and is rescheduled for tonight! I'm looking foward to dressing up and sharing some laughs with friends.


----------



## Heyyou

lovelylady78 said:


> The annual costume party my friends throw every Halloween had to be cancelled last week because of the freak snow...and is rescheduled for tonight! I'm looking foward to dressing up and sharing some laughs with friends.


----------



## danielson123

Opened Pandora and Joe Cocker's _Feeling Alright_ came on. Thanks Joe. I am now. :happy:


----------



## Victoria08

I'm happy that the album I want lives up to the hype (seriously, it's so good). And I am SO happy that I've made the appointment for some new ink. Tattoo's make me happy :happy:


----------



## Victoria08

(Sorry for posting twice in a row - I'm unusually happy, apparently)
I'm also happy that this is my day off and I can sleep in as looong as I want!


----------



## penguin

I _finally_ finished the Nyan cat scarf for a friend. I hope she likes it.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy about the time change because it's letting Adrian and I have some snuggle time before he heads off for work. I'm also happy because it's only 4 more days until the wedding!


----------



## Linda

I have some amazing people in my life.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am happy that Alex is starting to find his voice. He hasn't been formally diagnosed with speech apraxia but he is starting to finally talk and babble. He's probably about 2 years behind in speech development but he is finally, sooo finally starting to talk. With the help of speech twice a week, he might be "normal" by kindergarten!! He's a smart little boy and i can tell he's frustrated about not being able to get his point across. When communication truly occurs, he looks so very proud! It makes my heart swell.


----------



## CAMellie

Only 3 days until the wedding. The license application has been filled out and submitted. :happy:


----------



## Micara

I'm happy that I am going to Seattle on Wednesday for a looooong weekend!

I'm even happier that after working like a dog on credit time, I have enough time saved up to be paid for it!

And this is a little late, but I am happy for my big salary increase in October! Woot!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy I was able to put a hold on seasons 1&2 of _"Thundercats"_ and season 1 of _"Conan the Adventurer"_ at my local library. Combined with the fact I have a hold on _"The adventures of Super Mario Bros. 3, The complete series " _ ....Epic nights with my friends is DEFINITELY IN MY FUTURE.


----------



## CAMellie

Our wedding is the day after tomorrow!!! :wubu:


I promise I'll stop after the I'm Happy Because We're Married Now post


----------



## penguin

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm happy I was able to put a hold on seasons 1&2 of _"Thundercats"_ and season 1 of _"Conan the Adventurer"_ at my local library. Combined with the fact I have a hold on _"The adventures of Super Mario Bros. 3, The complete series " _ ....Epic nights with my friends is DEFINITELY IN MY FUTURE.



The Super Mario cartoon is trippy stuff. The Milli Vanilli episode in particular.


----------



## spiritangel

I made butterflies and they gasp worked


----------



## 1love_emily

Today is my 6-month anniversary with my boyfriend, Derek! This is definitely the longest I've dated someone... and it's been so interesting as he lives in Colorado and I live in Nebraska. But I'd say we're still going strong <3


----------



## imfree

I ordered this sweet 10" rubber edged woofer from Parts Express, in Dayton Oh.,just yesterday, and it's scheduled for delivery today! 

View attachment 10 inch woofer 295-486.jpg


----------



## spacce

i am happy I just slept about 12 hours.. and woke up earlier then I do..
I needed that..


----------



## rellis10

Job interview on Friday... with the rather amusingly named Beergas company


----------



## CAMellie

Went in to see the dentist as a walk-in...and was in and out (prescriptions filled) in less than 4 hours!


----------



## CAMellie

Getting married tomorrow! :happy::blush:


----------



## SMA413

I'm happy because I had 2 very fulfilling conversations on the phone today- one with my sister and the other with my best friend. It made my night.

I also have the next 4 days off from work. This is phenomenal because I just worked 7 out of the last 8 days. I'm ready for a little break.


----------



## CAMellie

GETTING MARRIED TODAY!!!! :wubu::smitten::happy::blush::bounce::batting:


----------



## Shosh

CAMellie said:


> GETTING MARRIED TODAY!!!! :wubu::smitten::happy::blush::bounce::batting:



Mazeltov!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CAMellie said:


> GETTING MARRIED TODAY!!!! :wubu::smitten::happy::blush::bounce::batting:








Congratulations to you both and the family you create today!





I predict many, many, many wonderful years of happiness.


----------



## spiritangel

My backdoor was unlocked and open very grateful I wasnt lockout indefinately


----------



## Linda

I am beginning to feel better and come out of this slump I have been in for a few days.


----------



## CAMellie

I am now married to my very best friend! :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CAMellie said:


> I am now married to my very best friend! :wubu:



I hate you . . . mostly because I am jealous. :-D

¡FELICIDADES!, te deseo que pases muchos años felizes con tu nuevo esposo, y todo lo que tu deseas, sea tuyo.

Judging from your other post and naming his family, I'm sure you can get someone to translate that for you. 

Congrats!


----------



## Mathias

People have been telling me all week that I've got the nomination for Mr. Cabrini (Homecoming King) in the bag.


----------



## CastingPearls

CAMellie said:


> I am now married to my very best friend! :wubu:


Congratulations!!! Many many happy years together!!!!!


----------



## Shosh

CAMellie said:


> I am now married to my very best friend! :wubu:



That is wonderful!


----------



## Linda

CAMellie said:


> I am now married to my very best friend! :wubu:



Congratulations! May the feeling you have right now, last for a very long time.



Mathias said:


> People have been telling me all week that I've got the nomination for Mr. Cabrini (Homecoming King) in the bag.



Was there any doubt? You're awesome!





I am happy that it's Friday, there are snow flurries outside and the christmas tree is going up tomorrow because we are just in the spirit early this year.


----------



## CAMellie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I hate you . . . mostly because I am jealous. :-D
> 
> ¡FELICIDADES!, te deseo que pases muchos años felizes con tu nuevo esposo, y todo lo que tu deseas, sea tuyo.
> 
> Judging from your other post and naming his family, I'm sure you can get someone to translate that for you.
> 
> Congrats!



My husband translated and gracias...so very much!



CastingPearls said:


> Congratulations!!! Many many happy years together!!!!!



Thank you. From the bottom of my heart! 



Shosh said:


> That is wonderful!



Yes it is. I feel so blessed!



Linda said:


> Congratulations! May the feeling you have right now, last for a very long time.



Thank you, Linda! I have no doubt that it will.


----------



## imfree

Sorry my Repper is run-down and charging or I would have sent you and your beloved some wedded bliss Rep. Instead, I send my blessings and wishes for everlasting wedded bliss. Have a song, too, a nice one from the 60's!


----------



## CAMellie

imfree said:


> Sorry my Repper is run-down and charging or I would have sent you and your beloved some wedded bliss Rep. Instead, I send my blessings and wishes for everlasting wedded bliss. Have a song, too, a nice one from the 60's!



Thank you, Edgar, for the well wishes and the song. One of my favorites!


----------



## Saoirse

Im learning Dolly Parton's "Jolene" on my ukulele and just listening to it is making me cry. Cause I know what its like to feel like everyone else has it better than you and can have everything you want... but you feel like you're just losing it.

Jolene live


----------



## SMA413

Saoirse said:


> Im learning Dolly Parton's "Jolene" on my ukulele and just listening to it is making me cry. Cause I know what its like to feel like everyone else has it better than you and can have everything you want... but you feel like you're just losing it.
> 
> Jolene live



Love that song!  When you finish, you should post a video too.


----------



## Saoirse

SMA413 said:


> Love that song!  When you finish, you should post a video too.



oh Im not good enough to play for others. only when Im drunk and I have my buddy back me up with his upright bass (soooo sexy :wubu

and i meant to add that it makes me happy to learn this song, even if it makes me cry


----------



## Linda

The house smells like pumpkin, the kids are giggling and the christmas tree has lights on.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy because my husband keeps getting called back into work while on call. That means a bigger paycheck which will help with buying junk for the kids..


----------



## Surlysomething

Linda said:


> The house smells like pumpkin, the kids are giggling and the christmas tree has lights on.




Christmas tree? :blink:


----------



## Linda

Surlysomething said:


> Christmas tree? :blink:



I know! I know! lol
But I don't have my step daughters here again until well after Thanskgiving and they think thats too far off. So they wanted to and I couldnt say no to their little batting eyelashes. It doesn't hurt anything, so why not?


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> The house smells like pumpkin, the kids are giggling and the christmas tree has lights on.



Awww you make me feel all Christmassy. Imma come and hide in your tree


----------



## CAMellie

I just got done posting the wedding pictures on my Facebook page! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Linda said:


> I know! I know! lol
> But I don't have my step daughters here again until well after Thanskgiving and they think thats too far off. So they wanted to and I couldnt say no to their little batting eyelashes. It doesn't hurt anything, so why not?




Ok, isn't American Thanksgiving in November still? Haha

I really think the earliest a tree should go up is December 1st. Before that is really over-kill and I think it adds to the reason a lot of people hate this time of year. I mean I don't personally care, but it's just..wow. haha.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

We (the doggies and I) headed out to a dog park that is a bit of a drive from here, but, they had such a great time. My girl friend, from the regular dog park, decided to join us with her pooch. Trip and Carla played for 3 hours...wheeee!! This dog park has no distractions (i.e. squirrels...Carla has killed 3 so far this year and one in the regular dog park in front of witnesses - eep) and Trip, with his three legs, is far less anxious as it is approx. 4 to 5 acres fenced in. Just a big green space. They played - Trip even playing with other doggies - wheee! Then, my friend and I met and shared a delicious pizza at a local establishment known to many Ohio State grads - Hound Dogs Pizza. Then, I hit the grocery store and got some good deals and I treated myself to a pumpkin whoopie pie.

Then, tomorrow I am going to visit my niece - she is fixing dinner and goodies!

All that being said (sorry for the long windedness) ...this has just been a realllllly nice day. The first one in a long time. I am paying dearly for the pizza (bad gallbladder) but, it was so worth it. lol I even treated the doggies to ham hocks to munch on. I have a better perspective (for the time being) and I am moving forward. I feel like that proverbial weight has been lifted from my shoulders and if it is only for a minute - I'm going to take it - and hey...Rock the Casbah by The Clash just came on Pandora!!! Sweeeeettttt. Must go shake booty - tis mandatory.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy because i FINALLY get to see Harry Potter 7.2. We never made it to see it in the theater because we have no one to watch the kids. (that basically means no dates whatsoever for us  ) So now we're watching 7.1 to catch up  :bounce::bounce:


----------



## CAMellie

My hubby brought home Taco Bell for dinner! I've been craving it for ages now. He's so awesome :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My mom doesn't remember that I took pictures of her "modeling" her new shirt and hat last night [she was _sooo_ drunk.] 

I find this all _highly_ amusing.


----------



## 1love_emily

So much marriage! Between CAMellie and Deacone! That's what makes me happy! I love love and I love weddings and I love wedding dresses and I love wedding cake and I can't wait for the day when I can be the bride!  Congrats to both of you


----------



## danielson123

I'm cooking tomorrow! And with my friend for Thanksgiving again this year! Too bad we can't lock down anybody to join us.


----------



## Saoirse

I went to my friend's house today and I brought him cake and a special birthday present (a beta fish!)... which he loved! First I had him open the box with the fish bowl in it, with a bag of gravel, a glow-in-the-dark plant decoration, food and water cleaner. He was confused for a second, and when he looked at me, I whipped out the container with the beta and he laughed! It was so cute. We named him after a character in a movie we both love and he's all comfy in his new home!

just a super cute afternoon.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I've got unlimited texting now! XD This may not seem like a huge deal to some, but all my friends do is frakking text. So now I can both mock them in person, and in text <3


----------



## spiritangel

I have almost finished the cover of my mini album  and it is looking really awesome I am so happy with how its turning out plus my sister and I just did a huge scrapbooking order from the states and I get to pay her back slowly or out of my chrissy money depending on which comes first


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm so happy that my boys had a good dental appointment today. I thought Alex had a cavity and i've been beating myself up over that for a couple of weeks. Well he doesn't have a cavity, he's got good teeth! So he was just complaining for complaints sake when i was brushing his teeth! Max also had a great bill of toothy health, he even complimented Max on his ability to keep his crooked teeth all clean. So I'm happy.

I am also happy that we're going to look at a house whose sale fell through that we're interested in possibly buying. Our ducks are nearly in a row for a home purchase


----------



## hrd

Joan Jett and the Foo Fighters -


----------



## SMA413

I have my first event tonight as an advisor for a youth group. I'm super excited about it!


----------



## OCCS

SMA413 said:


> I have my first event tonight as an advisor for a youth group. I'm super excited about it!



Wow looks great, good luck for you.


----------



## Mathias

I won Mr. Cabrini!! I'm still in a state of shock right now!


----------



## TexasTrouble

Mathias said:


> I won Mr. Cabrini!! I'm still in a state of shock right now!



Congratulations! What great taste they have!


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> I won Mr. Cabrini!! I'm still in a state of shock right now!



Yay!!! Congratulations Matt!! :bow: All hail the king!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I finally got my PS2 to play DVD's again, so I'm watching my Mario Cartoons <3


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Well....not exactly ecstatic...but, I have to work Thanksgiving...however, my niece is going to make sure dinner is ready early enough so I can eat and then get back here to let my dogs out and go to work...I am getting time and a half for turkey day and as an incentive I will also be making time and a half on friday..so, I get to spend some quality time with my niece and her husband (not as much as I would like but still - yay!) and then I am going to make extra money ...wheeee!!! :: does happy booty dance:: (maybe I will get a job offer next week too?? lol)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My friend is going to be getting state aid health insurance, she's moving out of our little town, but she's going to be getting a job back at one of her faaaavorite places she's ever worked. I'm so happy for her, and the fact that she still talks to me and respects my wish to be left out of the drama going on between her and my other friends. Definitely feeling more balanced today than I have been feeling the past two or three.


----------



## AuntHen

I have the WHOLE week off!! Yay for school teaching jobs!!:happy:


----------



## Linda

danielson123 said:


> I'm cooking tomorrow! And with my friend for Thanksgiving again this year! Too bad we can't lock down anybody to join us.



*checks mail* I think my invite got lost or something? :blush:



Your Plump Princess said:


> I've got unlimited texting now! XD This may not seem like a huge deal to some, but all my friends do is frakking text. So now I can both mock them in person, and in text <3



Look out!! It's on !!



fat9276 said:


> I have the WHOLE week off!! Yay for school teaching jobs!!:happy:



Enjoy every second of it! Are you going to shop on Black Friday?



I am happy that I am finally feeling better.  It was a long week.


----------



## seavixen

Hot, delicious tea with honey. <3


----------



## TwilightStarr

Even though a lot of other things have gone ridiculously wrong today, I am beyond happy and thankful about the fact that my dad who suffered a stroke 2 months ago is finally walking and doing good enough that he will be able to come home for the day to celebrate Thanksgiving with us!!


----------



## lindso604

I just made my first batch of christmas cookies for my apartment. I swear I think we ate half of them already haha...


----------



## lindso604

sorry... accidentally double posted...


----------



## SMA413

My guy just bought a house and he's letting me design his daughter's room.  I'm super excited about this because 1.) I love all of this homey, decorating stuff (and I need a project) and 2.) I friggin love the fact that he wants me to be a part of making his house a home.


Now I get to design a room for a 6yr old girl that I've never met... and I'm super excited about it.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that we have a list of 14 houses that we're going to try and see over the next few weeks. I can't believe that we might be homeowners by Christmas!!!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I have used my feminine wiles to lure Bieber hair away from his family for a bit tomorrow night. My toes are already curling in anticipation.


----------



## CastingPearls

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I have used my feminine wiles to lure Bieber hair away from his family for a bit tomorrow night. My toes are already curling in anticipation.


You know you make my day whenever you mention Bieber hair, right?


----------



## CastingPearls

I was at the shelter today and food baskets were being assembled for families for Thanksgiving and while chatting with my advocate I saw a can of something I'd never seen before and pointed it out. She picked it up and we were both wondering and joking and before I left she handed it to me and wished me a Happy Thanksgiving. I was so touched by a seemingly tiny gesture; it was meant with lots of love.


----------



## CAMellie

Today - and for the next 5 days - I am exceedingly happy about muscle relaxers


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CastingPearls said:


> You know you make my day whenever you mention Bieber hair, right?





That's my goal.


----------



## CastingPearls

I just cracked open my bottle of gummi fish vodka and had a few shots. IT.IS.AWESOME!!!!


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> I just cracked open my bottle of gummi fish vodka and had a few shots. IT.IS.AWESOME!!!!




although not as strong, I have joined you in your festivities with Lambic Framboise :bounce:


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> although not as strong, I have joined you in your festivities with Lambic Framboise :bounce:


Cheers, gorgeous!


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> Cheers, gorgeous!



cin-cin! see you around the piano later for pub songs


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I managed to sleep _really really really_ good last night, even it was _was_ just from Midnight to Four in the morning.


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> I managed to sleep _really really really_ good last night, even it was _was_ just from Midnight to Four in the morning.



congrats!!!



I actually am slowly starting to see an improvement in my kitchen I have 2 out of 3 benches cleaned (well I need scourer sponges to get some of the rust stains off that will have to wait till next grocery day but still) and I am slowly catching up on the chores in this house


----------



## Surlysomething

This.

I would like to think of her as "normal" Barbie.


----------



## Blackjack

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I have used my feminine wiles to lure Bieber hair away from his family for a bit tomorrow night. My toes are already curling in anticipation.



It's good to see you so excited about cutting someone's hair.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I have used my feminine wiles to lure Bieber hair away from his family for a bit tomorrow night. My toes are already curling in anticipation.



Best updates ever.


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> This.
> 
> I would like to think of her as "normal" Barbie.



Nice! She's a lot more realistic than that "media-ideal" look that's being pushed on us. She looks great to me and also doesn't have that anxiety-ridden "OMG gotta' be in a million places at one time" look!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Blackjack said:


> It's good to see you so excited about cutting someone's hair.



I think it will become the new hot thing to do on "dates." Course Hozay and others will be deprived of the chance to giggle at his nickname


----------



## spacce

Surlysomething said:


> This.
> 
> I would like to think of her as "normal" Barbie.



reminds me of this page a bit

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/galia-slayen/the-scary-reality-of-a-re_b_845239.html


----------



## mimosa

I was in a sad mood earlier. But I am feeling much better. My mom, dad and the rest of my friends know just how to lift my spirits. I thank God for all of you! XOOXXOOX


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that some nice person turned in the case of Torpedo beer my hubs left in the cart at Costco. I'm happy that someone was thoughtful enough to not abscond with it. He was really bummed out when he thought it was gone. Not a cheap mistake either!


----------



## Mathias

Sons of Anarchy is the best show on television.


----------



## mimosa

I had a very surprising and delightful conversation this evening. And I can't stop smiling...


----------



## ScreamingChicken

fat9276 said:


> although not as strong, I have joined you in your festivities with Lambic Framboise :bounce:



The raspberry flavor is really good over vanilla ince cream BTW.:eat1:


----------



## Saoirse

uhh I have an ACTUAL date on Monday! I cant remember my last real date. Im super nervous, dont know what to say, what to wear, how to act and how to not anticipate sex.


----------



## CastingPearls

My grandmother said I'm a better cook than she ever was (VERY high praise because she's an amazing cook) and ate an entire bowl of my special stuffing.


----------



## Mathias

Just happy to be home with my family.


----------



## penguin

It's overcast and very cool, with some very light rain. It's been hot and humid lately so this is a delightful change.


----------



## Shosh

mimosa said:


> I was in a sad mood earlier. But I am feeling much better. My mom, dad and the rest of my friends know just how to lift my spirits. I thank God for all of you! XOOXXOOX



I am glad. You deserve happiness and to smile.


----------



## Saoirse

CastingPearls said:


> My grandmother said I'm a better cook than she ever was (VERY high praise because she's an amazing cook) and ate an entire bowl of my special stuffing.



Ive had special cake, cookies and brownies... but never had special stuffing! mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Linda

Saoirse said:


> uhh I have an ACTUAL date on Monday! I cant remember my last real date. Im super nervous, dont know what to say, what to wear, how to act and how to not anticipate sex.




Now that's exciting!! Don't over think just be your awesome self. 



CastingPearls said:


> My grandmother said I'm a better cook than she ever was (VERY high praise because she's an amazing cook) and ate an entire bowl of my special stuffing.



Wow! That is a great compliment to get.  (I giggled at special stuffing too.) 



Mathias said:


> Just happy to be home with my family.




Enjoy your time at home Matt.  Happy Thanksgiving!





I am happy because the Packers won this football game and now we are 11 and 0. Woot! Woot!!


----------



## Tad

I'm happy that I'm heading off to see Mother Mother in concert in a couple of hours. (no, it isn't Thanksgiving up here).

http://mothermothersite.com/
http://www.myspace.com/mothermotherspace


----------



## Your Plump Princess

<3 My Dad Ordered The 360 Kinect Bundle!!! SQUEEEE


----------



## spiritangel

My sister stopped by with her tim holtz dies and we had lunch and I die cut a heap of stuff mostly steampunk themed for a chrissy pressie and lots of flowers and other such things


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Black Friday Shopping at Walmart for 3 hours was the smoothest I've ever experienced. W00000000t for a good christmas. =3


----------



## penguin

I have wine, sims and Dr Who.


----------



## Surlysomething

The joy that is Louis CK.

I'm going to incorporate more of him in my life and make my days that much more fucked up.

:bow:


----------



## MattB

Started jamming with an old bandmate of mine for the first time since '94 or so...


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happily decorating the two houses that I want in my head with all the catalogs that decided to come today  I'm also happy we got a little more extra money than expected which will certainly help with the move, when it happens


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I went to work today...after having a long discussion with a friend from my training class (we are so similar).....left me a gift!!!! It was awesome...totally unexpected and brought me to tears....(good tears)...


----------



## WVMountainrear

Lots of happiness has taken place since last I posted meaningfully:

(1) I got my vehicle inspected and didn't need to replace any major parts in order for it to pass!

(2) I got to leave work early on Wednesday to head to my parents' house.

(3) Thanksgiving day was AWESOME. None of the lunatics in my family made an appearance, so it was very low key. I ate a huge plate of food, took a nap, ate another plate with my sister when she got back from work, visited with family...it was excellent.

(4) Six months ago yesterday, I first laid eyes on my incredible boyfriend, and my life hasn't been the same since. :happy:

(5) I helped put my parents' Christmas tree up...it's a tradition for my sister and I to both be there when they decorate since my parents still have the ceramic ornaments that our aunts made for us every year growing up and the ornaments that my sister and I made or got for special occasions.

(6) My niece (who's 6) decided that for my sister's (her mother's) birthday, we would take her to see The Muppets, so off the three of us went. It was a lot of fun. I would love to see it again, though, so hopefully my aforementioned boyfriend will be in the mood to see it during his upcoming visit. 

(7) I came home a day early so that I can relax, sleep in (in my own bed) tomorrow, and have a day to do whatever before I have to go back to work on Monday.

Life is good.


----------



## shinyapple

So many things going well that I almost hate to say anything and jinx myself, but I should be thankful for:


Rapidly approaching ninety days at my new job and still loving it. I am regularly told how much they like me, how glad they are I am there, and how amazed they are at my work.

School is still going well and I hope to get as good a grade in this class as did my last.

Grandma's house sold and closed after less than four months on the market. Sad to see it go, but it's a good thing.

My Thanksgiving meal turned out amazingly well and we were able to share it with friends. Best turkey ever!

I bought a new, much needed mattress set tonight. The store is going out of business, so I scored a $1000 set for $597! As of Monday, no more saggy mattress and broken box spring for me.

I may be able to make a long awaited, highly anticipated trip to SoCal for NYE. I found a great price on a flight, so I need to hurry and find out what my friends are up to. I am terrified and excited at the same time about making the return. I didn't leave under the best of circumstances, but didn't know how sick I was at the time. Now that I am better and back in the swing, it's scary and yet awesome to be thinking of seeing most of them again. Crossing my fingers! I could use a weekend of cuddling, drinking, dancing like a fool, and general "me" time.


----------



## MattB

I'll finally be finished tracking vocals on my band's new EP today. About two months later than hoped, but still a huge relief.  Mixing starts this week, and it should be ready before Jan. 1st.

Also, I just found out that job#2 will be a go starting by next spring. It means more travel and fatigue, but also a ton of opportunity... :happy:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I finally rented my room tonight. What a huge load off my shoulders.


----------



## penguin

The weather is much nicer today. It's still hot, but not as hot or humid as yesterday and there's a delicious cool breeze around to help keep it nice.


----------



## Saoirse

He was an absolute gentleman. Opened doors, bought lunch, very attentive, kept conversation going, kept his hands to himself! He's intelligent, genuine, goofy, sweet... he's pretty amazing (annddd CUTE AS ALL FUCK)! I was very comfortable with him and we talked and joked around. We had lunch, took a stroll by a lake, did a walk-through of the mall, rented a movie and went to his place.

This is the part where it usually gets sticky. Going to a guys place has always meant sex to me.

We settled in on the couch, he asked if he could put his arm around me and then we just kissed. And that was it! We kissed a few times and before it got too steamy, he'd pull away and smile! GUYS DONT DO THAT WITH ME.

But he did. And he never ever gave the "this is a one time thing, sweetheart" vibe. In fact, he made it perfectly clear that he wants to see me again.

Actually, he just sent me a message saying that Im awesome. :bow:


eta: I forgot to add that he likes BELLIES. I got one a'dems!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Who just won *The NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month) Award* for 2011?

Oh yeah, that would be ME!


----------



## spiritangel

OneWickedAngel said:


> Who just won *The NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month) Award* for 2011?
> 
> Oh yeah, that would be ME!



You are incredible I am so happy for you and cannot wait till we get to read it


----------



## CAMellie

OneWickedAngel said:


> Who just won *The NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month) Award* for 2011?
> 
> Oh yeah, that would be ME!



CONGRATULATIONS, GORGEOUS!!!!!

I'm out of rep right now but I'll getcha asap


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Who just won *The NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month) Award* for 2011?
> 
> Oh yeah, that would be ME!



Damn! I fired that Repper prematurely!!! I would love to have got you for this one. Oh well, my BBW amp didn't get me any Rep, either.:doh:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Looking forward to a nice bonus $$$ coming my way just in time for holiday shopping!


----------



## TwilightStarr

I get to hang out with my amazing friend Pam and were are going to make blue and white oreo balls!! 
Hanging out with my girlie and making yummy treats that are dipped in chocolate that represents out favorite team colors! 
It's going to be a good day!!


----------



## snuggletiger

my christmas gift has just been shipped out


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> Who just won *The NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month) Award* for 2011?
> 
> Oh yeah, that would be ME!


WOOT WOOT Congratulations!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

spiritangel said:


> You are incredible I am so happy for you and cannot wait till we get to read it





CAMellie said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, GORGEOUS!!!!!
> 
> I'm out of rep right now but I'll getcha asap





imfree said:


> Damn! I fired that Repper prematurely!!! I would love to have got you for this one. Oh well, my BBW amp didn't get me any Rep, either.:doh:





CastingPearls said:


> WOOT WOOT Congratulations!!!!



Thanks all! It is a long way from something publish worthy, but it's a major head start compared to what I had on November 1st, so I'm :happy::happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

OneWickedAngel said:


> Who just won *The NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month) Award* for 2011?
> 
> Oh yeah, that would be ME!



That is so awesome!!  Congrats!


----------



## Saoirse

OneWickedAngel said:


> Who just won *The NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month) Award* for 2011?
> 
> Oh yeah, that would be ME!



NO WAY!! CONGRATS!!!! !!!!


----------



## Yakatori

But the month isn't even over yet? How can they award the prize so quickly?


----------



## rellis10

Yakatori said:


> But the month isn't even over yet? How can they award the prize so quickly?



I'm guessing Rai means she reached 50k words already. Congrats Rai!!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I just booked a flight to Las Vegas for a long weekend in Vegas with three of my closest sorority sisters. My goal for this trip is to leave Sin City with a big shiny rock on my left hand!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HottiMegan said:


> That is so awesome!!  Congrats!





Saoirse said:


> NO WAY!! CONGRATS!!!! !!!!



Yes _WAY_!! and thanks ladies!! :kiss2::kiss2:



Yakatori said:


> But the month isn't even over yet? How can they award the prize so quickly?


Thanks! Awards are given out starting November 25th once a person's work can be validated. 



rellis10 said:


> I'm guessing Rai means she reached 50k words already. Congrats Rai!!!


Yep, I validated at 52640 * squeeee* Thanks Rick! :happy:

ETA: I'm currently at 57012.


----------



## littlefairywren

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I just booked a flight to Las Vegas for a long weekend in Vegas with three of my closest sorority sisters. *My goal for this trip is to leave Sin City with a big shiny rock on my left hand!*



Oooh, have I missed something????


----------



## ButlerGirl09

littlefairywren said:


> Oooh, have I missed something????



HA! Absolutely not! I'm hoping that the ring will be from an absolute stranger  (Only kidding of course though on that goal!)


----------



## mathlete

I got new boxers. They're meant to be loose fitting but they're skin tight on me. They're really warm, so it feels like someone is hugging my hips and thighs.


----------



## spiritangel

I witnessed one of natures most beautiful miracles a full double rainbow this is only the second time I remember seeing such an amazing and stunning sight


----------



## Surlysomething

This guy makes me so happy.

Ha!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Dungeons and Dragons night. Thank God somebody didn't pass his stomach virus onto me (and yes, I realize that's mean, but if he can go biking for 6 hours with his buddies, I get to roll dice with mine for a while).


----------



## Saoirse

He asked if he could take me to the new Muppet Movie! He also said hes been thinking about me a lot :wubu:


Of course Im waiting for things to go bad. ugh.


----------



## BBWbonnie

I am happy because it is A LOT cooler here annnnnnd I have 4 sushi rolls in the fridge! whoooo I am an easily pleased beast!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Surlysomething said:


> This guy makes me so happy.
> 
> Ha!



I'm a huge Louis CK fan. I think that's my favorite of his specials...I laughed like an idiot that entire hour.


----------



## SMA413

Surlysomething said:


> This guy makes me so happy.
> 
> Ha!



The first time I ever saw his stand up, I laughed until I had tears pouring down my face. I friggin love him. My sister and I quote him all the time. We actually just quoted the Cinnabon bit the other day.


----------



## danielson123

Ummm...

Double date again tomorrow night! :happy:

This is the second time we're going out with these girls. We're taking in the early show at the indy moviehouse and then whatever we come up with on the spot for after.

We all seem to connect really well, and there's definitely feelings on both of the boys' sides, but we both think that we're already firmly into friend territory, which is a bit of a problem. I have more than enough female friends, I'm looking for a relationship or at least some casual dating.

They came to our Thanksgiving dinner last week. That's a good sign, isn't it?


----------



## Linda

danielson123 said:


> Ummm...
> 
> Double date again tomorrow night! :happy:
> 
> This is the second time we're going out with these girls. We're taking in the early show at the indy moviehouse and then whatever we come up with on the spot for after.
> 
> We all seem to connect really well, and there's definitely feelings on both of the boys' sides, but we both think that we're already firmly into friend territory, which is a bit of a problem. I have more than enough female friends, I'm looking for a relationship or at least some casual dating.
> 
> They came to our Thanksgiving dinner last week. That's a good sign, isn't it?





Have a good time.  Hopefully you'll be all full of energy after all that sleep you had. 


I am happy that tomorrow is Friday. I have been waiting for it all week.


----------



## CleverBomb

I finally figured out why, every time my android tablet lost its GPS positon fix, it reset my location to the Denny's at Layton Hills Mall in Utah -- even when I was driving southbound on the Oregon Coast Highway just before losing the satellites. 

It was falling back on using WiFi hotspots for positioning. And Google is convinced that the access point named "ProximityFuse" is installed at that restarurant. 

It's my cell phone. 

-Rusty


----------



## CAMellie

The hubby brought me doughnuts and a peach smoothie :happy:


----------



## Shosh

OneWickedAngel said:


> Who just won *The NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month) Award* for 2011?
> 
> Oh yeah, that would be ME!



Very deserved! That is fantastic!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment IMG_9833.JPG


I am so happy that after flying for more than 22 hours from Australia, I am now in Canada with my love Timothy.

We love each other very much, and are so happy.

Life is wonderful.


----------



## CAMellie

Shosh said:


> I am so happy that after flying for more than 22 hours from Australia, I am now in Canada with my love Timothy.
> 
> We love each other very much, and are so happy.
> 
> Life is wonderful.



I am SO very happy for you, Shosh! Mazel tov!!!


----------



## Pinktutu

I'm so happy because I had a mini salon day with my daughter. Some guy at Target gave me a big smile and said "Hey Pinkie!" I got the POP! Chewbacca bobblehead, I have a pink Rockstar and some Bottlecaps, I'm listening to fun music and dancing in my chair


----------



## penguin

I have the night off, as my daughter is having a sleepover at Grandma's house. Wee!


----------



## Pinktutu

penguin said:


> I have the night off, as my daughter is having a sleepover at Grandma's house. Wee!



Woo! I remember that feeling! Time to dance nekkid in the living room!


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight we went to Max's martial arts school anniversary party. Two people got awards at this party. Max was honored with a spirit award. He got a pretty trophy and was singled out for what spirit he has in school. They said that he inspires everyone at the school. He tries so hard and has to adapt due to his short stature and foot that was born clubbed. He is such a wonderful, enthusiastic martial arts student. I'm so happy and proud of him.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> View attachment 99135
> 
> 
> I am so happy that after flying for more than 22 hours from Australia, I am now in Canada with my love Timothy.
> 
> We love each other very much, and are so happy.
> 
> Life is wonderful.



WOW, what a beautiful couple you are!!! Love just shines from that picture!


----------



## SMA413

So a friend of mine posted on Facebook that she was doing some window shopping on Torrid's website... which naturally inspired me to go check out some new stuff. I got a little bit click happy and wound up with like $300 of merchandise in my cart. I was trying to figure what to cut, but then I googled torrid coupon codes. I ended up getting $150 off. Plus, since I bought a dress, the shipping was free. 

I was friggin ecstatic and now i can't wait for all my cute stuff to get here in 2-6 business days. :bounce:


----------



## Deven

I fixed my laptop all by myself, and it'll only cost me 20 bucks for the ram stick I need to take it back to what it was before the ram died


----------



## BBWbonnie

Im sooooooooo happy right now because I am having an amazing dinner!:eat1:
Salmon with fried crispy skin, mashed potato annnnnnd a chinese vegetable puk choi, it's amazinggggggggggggg:wubu:


----------



## shinyapple

CleverBomb said:


> I finally figured out why, every time my android tablet lost its GPS positon fix, it reset my location to the Denny's at Layton Hills Mall in Utah -- even when I was driving southbound on the Oregon Coast Highway just before losing the satellites.
> 
> It was falling back on using WiFi hotspots for positioning. And Google is convinced that the access point named "ProximityFuse" is installed at that restarurant.
> 
> It's my cell phone.
> 
> -Rusty



You have been known to almost live there, Rusty. I can understand the device's confusion! lol

Hope you made it safely through the storm. After hearing what happened to friends' homes in Layton, I wasn't sorry to have moved to NSL.


----------



## mimosa

Me too! I got mine on Friday morning. It was lovely opening my door to see my clothes and new sexy heels arrive. :happy:

Enjoy your new outfits. 




SMA413 said:


> So a friend of mine posted on Facebook that she was doing some window shopping on Torrid's website... which naturally inspired me to go check out some new stuff. I got a little bit click happy and wound up with like $300 of merchandise in my cart. I was trying to figure what to cut, but then I googled torrid coupon codes. I ended up getting $150 off. Plus, since I bought a dress, the shipping was free.
> 
> I was friggin ecstatic and now i can't wait for all my cute stuff to get here in 2-6 business days. :bounce:


----------



## rellis10

First snow of the season! It'll probably be gone by morning but... snow!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I stopped in at the chocolatier's shop downtown today for the first time. I don't know why I've never been there before. I was surrounded by sweet treats and had a difficult time narrowing down what I wanted to take home. I ended up leaving with a variety gift box and some fudge. :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

I am just happy in general...

...plus it was such a good day for a Monday and I have such awesome, supportive colleagues at work (which they especially proved today). :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Business dinner at L'Artista.

:eat2:


----------



## Pinktutu

Going for all you can eat sushi with my two fav girlies


----------



## Saoirse

I just had a 20 hour 3rd date with an exceptional man, who has successfully swept me off me feet and has me swooning every other minute. I cant even begin to explain how he makes me feel. And he's made it extremely clear that he feels just as strongly for me as I do for him. He said he wants to make me happy 

And the sex was just killer! He's so fuckin hot!


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy *the pain will go away...the pain WILL go away* that I got some much needed dentistry done today


----------



## penguin

While I'm still a bit sore from falling yesterday, I'm happy I didn't injure myself. I thought I'd sprained my ankle when I stepped in a hole, but I didn't. Given how many times I've done that it in the past, this was very unexpected. My knees and arm are a bit sore, but they're already feeling better.


----------



## SMA413

Saoirse said:


> I just had a 20 hour 3rd date with an exceptional man, who has successfully swept me off me feet and has me swooning every other minute. I cant even begin to explain how he makes me feel. And he's made it extremely clear that he feels just as strongly for me as I do for him. He said he wants to make me happy
> 
> And the sex was just killer! He's so fuckin hot!



Isn't it fucking phenomenal???  I'd rep you but I can't.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm so happy, grateful, and humbled by all the wonderful birthday wishes from everybody today! :blush:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I rocked my Psych nursing final, my mom's breast lump was totally benign, I have the last season of David Tennant's Doctor waiting for me when I get home, and I got laid last night. It's the most awesome of awesome days.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I rocked my Psych nursing final, my mom's breast lump was totally benign, I have the last season of David Tennant's Doctor waiting for me when I get home, and I got laid last night. It's the most awesome of awesome days.



That sounds like an extra super good day!! Congrats!


----------



## TexasTrouble

This class I've been teaching this semester was so hard! I would try and get discussion going and all I would hear were crickets. Today, somehow they got on a roll and had a really great discussion about the obesity "epidemic." I was kind of afraid going into the class that the students would be all "Fatties are ruining America!" But the students, without me bringing them up, started listing some problems with BMI and issues with using size as a measure of health. I was so pleasantly surprised!
The best part of the lecture is when I pointed out that several of the male football players would be considered "obese" by the BMI measure. One of the students pointed to himself and asked, "Me?!" really incredulously. I said, "Yep. Sorry. You're obese, Chubby." They all cracked up.

The bad news: It was the last day of classes! I wish they had been this talkative all semester, but at least we ended on a strong note.


----------



## BBWbonnie

That I'm getting chocolate later tonight yaaaaaaaaay:eat1:


----------



## CleverBomb

shinyapple said:


> You have been known to almost live there, Rusty. I can understand the device's confusion! lol
> 
> Hope you made it safely through the storm. After hearing what happened to friends' homes in Layton, I wasn't sorry to have moved to NSL.


I've been out of the state for a couple of weeks. 
Probably for the best, but I wonder what I'm going back to. 

Actually, a quick web search indicates that most of the worst damage was south of my place. 
Still, yikes. 

-Rusty


----------



## HottiMegan

:bounce::bounce::bounce:
We got our pre-approval for a loan for a house. We're going to make an offer. We might be moving in the next month!! I am loving this house! All we need for it is a fridge and washer and dryer and it's basically ready to move in!! (I just hope they accept our offer!!)


----------



## CAMellie

I'm just obnoxiously happy in general today!


----------



## MattB

My band just put out the new EP...


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> My band just put out the new EP...



Weeeeeeeell, where's the You Tube link so we can hear it?


----------



## Surlysomething

A phone call that cleared things up and started the healing process.


----------



## Weirdo890

I got a new comment on my YouTube video. Again, the person complimented on my voice. I didn't know that people liked my voice. Weird.


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> A phone call that cleared things up and started the healing process.



I wish I could Rep you for your post. That kind of healing is as precious as gold.:happy: Good for you!


----------



## WomanlyHips

Seeing my favorite guy and being able to fall asleep in his arms, excellent Indian food, and shiny combat boots coupled with a slinky dress. These are all exceptional things that have made me happy in the last twenty-four hours...


----------



## Mathias

I'm sure I dominated all of my finals so far! :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone

A friend who shall remain nameless who knows how to put a smile on my face.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Classes are over, it's time to have some fun, and my new dance shoes arrived today!


----------



## penguin

I got two dresses I ordered (two are on backorder) and they fit really well. It's nice to have new clothes again, especially ones that fit well, look good, and were 40% off.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

I'm happy about My new toy, a 1964 Plymouth Belvedere


----------



## TwilightStarr

I am happy that my back has finally quit hurting and I can be productive and get everything done that I have needed to do for 4 days


----------



## BBWbonnie

U just ate loadsssssssssssss of McDonalds!


----------



## Saoirse

"Good morning, Beautiful!" texts always make me happy! And it happens EVERY DAY!


eta Im also happy because I just let out a poop that was a'brewin all day! You know how good you feel after you drop a load, DONT EVEN DENY IT.


----------



## rellis10

Going down to Lincoln to see my brother tomorrow, delivering christmas presents!


----------



## Shosh

Loving being here in Canada with my love.


----------



## Lovelyone

Long story short...I asked one of my sisters (whom doesn't really like me to begin with and pretty much avoids me at all costs) if she would return some fabric to the fabric store and pick up a few items while she was there with the money they give her for the returns. I lost my receipt and they would not return my items, but my sister paid for the items I asked her to pick up for me anyway and paid for it with her own money. When she gave it to me, I told her that I couldn't pay for it and she told me not to worry about it. It was such a surprise and shock that she did something nice for me that I almost cried in front of her. Other than a good friend who did something nice for me recently...that was the nicest thing anyone has done for me in a long time.


----------



## SMA413

I got two packages in the mail yesterday with the new clothes I bought. I was SUPER excited about it and 98% of it fits PERFECTLY. I'm super excited about the dress I bought for NYE.


----------



## penguin

Bananas are $1.98/kg again. This is very happy stuff, as they got up to $16.98/kg earlier in the year due to Cyclone Yasi wiping out the North Queensland banana crops (along with a lot of houses and stuff). We love our 'nanas around here.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

I'm alive today, and my hair looks damn good. I'm happy.


----------



## Surlysomething

Jeeshcristina said:


> I'm alive today, and my hair looks damn good. I'm happy.




Good hair solves almost all problems!


----------



## 1love_emily

I GET TO SEE DEREK ON FRIDAY!!!

I could not be more excited!


----------



## CastingPearls

More surprised than anything. An old boyfriend from waaaaay back called me AND did me a big favor and also said (because he lives close to where I'm now living) he noticed my car in my dad's driveway a lot as he drives past and I'm a little befuddled because my dad's house is set far back into thick woods and where we park the cars is set back even further meaning he'd have to stop his truck and crane his neck to see which means he's been looking for me. He wants to 'talk' with me again. lol

He's also been playing close attention to my FB activity and mentioned a few things about it. ha ha ha He's the second ex to suddenly show up again in three days. 

There's a reason why we call them ex's but damn this is fun.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

CastingPearls said:


> More surprised than anything. An old boyfriend from waaaaay back called me AND did me a big favor and also said (because he lives close to where I'm now living) he noticed my car in my dad's driveway a lot as he drives past and I'm a little befuddled because my dad's house is set far back into thick woods and where we park the cars is set back even further meaning he'd have to stop his truck and crane his neck to see which means he's been looking for me. He wants to 'talk' with me again. lol
> 
> He's also been playing close attention to my FB activity and mentioned a few things about it. ha ha ha He's the second ex to suddenly show up again in three days.
> 
> There's a reason why we call them ex's but damn this is fun.



I know if I was your ex, I'd be lurking on you too.  You're a catch my dear!


----------



## CastingPearls

Jeeshcristina--that's so sweet. Thanks so much.

****

For those who follow, new blog post.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Surlysomething said:


> Good hair solves almost all problems!



I agree!! Esp. if those days are few and far between! Lol.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that yesterday is over and that it puts me one day closer to having the end of one year and the beginning of another.


----------



## HottiMegan

Tomorrow we do another viewing of "our" house. If we decide, we might be starting the offer/bid process! New and exciting but really scary!


----------



## CastingPearls

Ex boyfriend called me again today. Out of the blue sez him. Again. ha ha ha I said, 'Ex-boyfriend, what's going on?' He sez, 'I know your last status was about me. I'm the only one who can make you laugh like that.' I said, 'Um...no you aren't.' He says, 'Yes, yes I am and cheaper than your therapist' and made me laugh again which he says proves he's right. LOL


----------



## CAMellie

Cable TV...in my room :happy:


----------



## Linda

I am worth it!!!


----------



## SMA413

OT at work, get to see old friends later this week, Friday is payday, and I get to spend the weekend with a guy that makes me insanely happy. 


Seems like a pretty awesome week.


----------



## rellis10

Going to try and surprise my Mum when she gets home from work. We haven't really got into the Christmas spirit and the decorations arent even up yet... so I'm going to try and get them up while she's out. Maybe not the whole lot but I hope I at least get the tree up in time


----------



## ScreamingChicken

The 3 hour long nap I took last night when I walked in from work. I really needed it.


----------



## willowmoon

Picked up some great video games today at decent prices too: all of them were $5 each, all complete. 

Mario Kart 64, StarFox 64, & Goldeneye 007. All of these are for the N64.
Marvel Vs. Capcom 2, Street Fighter III Double Impact, & Dead or Alive 2 for the Sega Dreamcast. MVC2 for the Dreamcast is particularly hard to come by around here. 

So yeah, VERY HAPPY for this particular acquisition.


----------



## spiritangel

I am being shouted a Christmas Lunch in town by two of my favourite people

Kylie and Baby Rory(who is at that great age where he is more interactive and playful)

and posting my chrissy cards and other parcels off today (know most o/s peeps will get them late sorry for that but you never know santa may put rockets into australia post they may make it on time)

and I managed to get community transport at the last minute sooo no stressing with the bus or expense of taxis to get to town and back


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> Mario Kart 64, StarFox 64, & Goldeneye 007. All of these are for the N64.



Very nice games, happy gaming!


----------



## CAMellie

I saw a report on Yahoo about "missing money" so I followed one of their links for shiggles...and found my missing Wal-Mart shares!


----------



## Mathias

CAMellie said:


> I saw a report on Yahoo about "missing money" so I followed one of their links for *shiggles*...and found my missing Wal-Mart shares!



This word made me laugh. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that i have only two days of getting up early for the rest of the year! Although i'll have to find stuff to do with the kids but i at least get a full night sleep  I drag butt when i have to get up early. I am sooo not a morning person  I love snuggling down with my grandma quilt and sleep in until my heart's content. (usually 9:30 or so)


----------



## TwilightStarr

I've had a good day, spent time with my nephew, made a yummy dinner, and now I am baking some monkey bread and listening to good music that makes me smile!


----------



## spiritangel

I created a new technique to create mottled multi coloured flowers for scrapbooking with oh and did I mention the flowers are recycled from old romance novels?


----------



## Char20

Im happy that the snow is coming to London  Maybe a white Christmas!


----------



## Linda

ScreamingChicken said:


> The 3 hour long nap I took last night when I walked in from work. I really needed it.



My kind of nap. I was never a thirty minute type of girl. lol



CAMellie said:


> I saw a report on Yahoo about "missing money" so I followed one of their links for shiggles...and found my missing Wal-Mart shares!



Woohoo! That's awesome!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I spent my birthday yesterday on the beach with my besty, enjoyed the sun of the spirit filling my soul, went out to dinner with my 88.5 yr old pop and got a vacay from work thursday-friday.........really really NEEDED IT

and all the love from FB and DIMS

*


----------



## rellis10

The tree is finally up, cards are arriving, I helped my Mum buy my X-Mas present last night (a new shirt), I just got a call telling me i've got an interview for a job in january and... IT'S SNOWING!

I'm definitly feeling christmassy now!


----------



## Surlysomething

Friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiday!


I seriously think I should be awarded more than a pay cheque for making it through this week. Like...here's your pay cheque AND a DQ Ice cream cake...or...he's your pay cheque AND you get to throat punch the first 5 people you see and you won't be charged with assault!


----------



## penguin

A year ago today I joined Dims, and I'm so very happy I did. I had put myself on hold after having my daughter, and had forgotten to enjoy me. When I joined Dims, I didn't think I'd feel comfortable enough to post a shot of me in my bra, let alone anything else, and look at me now! My self esteem is back and I am so much more comfortable with who I am than I was before. I'm so happy that I found Dims and the friends I've made from here. You've helped me in so many ways


----------



## CastingPearls

I didn't know whether to put this in the happy or sad thread because it's bittersweet.

My sister divorced her husband a few years before she died and it was a very difficult situation because we supported her decision, but really loved him. It was really nobodies fault, just very unfortunate circumstance. When she died, he showed up (from a great distance) and told us that he always held out hope that they would reconcile and never considered another woman during their time apart and his heart was broken.

Today he found me online and I see he's SO happy, in love, and has beautiful triplets and it made my heart so happy. I'm glad he was able to move on. He asked me, after the New Year, if he could come up and put flowers on Lisa's grave, if I would take him and of course I said yes. As far as I'm concerned, he's still my brother-in-law.

It's bittersweet because he held onto the hope of love while they were separated by thousands of miles for four years, even after she rejected him and I give him a lot of credit for that, and for having the strength to move forward and start a new life with someone else.


----------



## Gingembre

I am happy because, even though Christmas Day with the family is always a struggle, I am feeling festive. 

But mainly I am happy because I have had 2 interviews for schools to study midwifery so far and both of them have offered me a place. It's a real confidence booster and I finally feel like the clouds are beginning to clear and my life may be getting back on track.

This is the first day I have been happy for a while and I am really enjoying it. :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

Gingembre said:


> I am happy because, even though Christmas Day with the family is always a struggle, I am feeling festive.
> 
> But mainly I am happy because I have had 2 interviews for schools to study midwifery so far and both of them have offered me a place. It's a real confidence booster and I finally feel like the clouds are beginning to clear and my life may be getting back on track.
> 
> This is the first day I have been happy for a while and I am really enjoying it. :happy:



I am very happy for you and to hear this :happy:


----------



## shinyapple

By this time five days from now, I will be halfway through a red eye flight to NYC for Christmas. I'm ridiculously excited! I've never been and the idea came spur of the moment. I have very hard feelings for the holiday and this is the first Christmas since my grandmother passed away. None of us really feel too festive, so my mother and I decided to run away. Four days and three nights in the Big Apple seemed like a fun experience. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Lovelyone

Last night I sat at the kitchen table with my sister (who has breast cancer) and her adult son. We had the most interesting conversation and we found ourselves laughing out loud. Full-hearted belly laughs are the best. It was the first time in ages that I laughed like that. That happiness feeling carried over to today.


----------



## Mathias

I had such a great day today. My parents had a Christmas Party and had a blast with close friends and family.


----------



## Surlysomething

I braved Superstore to get the last of the dry goods I need for baking. I kept my lack of patience in check and managed to get a WICKED deal on everything I needed.

Thanks for killing my soul, RCSS but at the same time going easy on my wallet.


Ho ho!


----------



## Lovelyone

This week 4 people renewed my faith in humanity and gave me back a feeling of Christmas cheer. One was my sister who--while battling stage 3 breast cancer took the time out to make ME laugh. The second was a friend who ordered me a cheesecake and the other two people were wonderful Dims forum members who through their acts of kindness will help to ensure that my nieces have a nice Christmas buy purchasing a few things off of my wish list. I honestly have not been this happy in years. Thank you.


----------



## spiritangel

I am getting a New paper trimmer for christmas thanks to my sister and my free one question readings on my fb page are getting a huge response biggest to date


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that every time we see a house Alex starts saying "move house". He is slowly but surely increasing his speech. It's like night and day from six months ago. It's so wonderful to hear his little squeaky voice. It's so full of enthusiasm and i just love it. When we walk past a house he says "look mom, house!". I think he's excited at the idea of moving. I'm happy that, Thursday, his doctor said that he highly doubts that Alex is autistic. Only time will tell though.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I talked to _him_ from 7pm last night to 12pm today. Best 17 hours ever.


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> I'm happy that every time we see a house Alex starts saying "move house". He is slowly but surely increasing his speech. It's like night and day from six months ago. It's so wonderful to hear his little squeaky voice. It's so full of enthusiasm and i just love it. When we walk past a house he says "look mom, house!". I think he's excited at the idea of moving. I'm happy that, Thursday, his doctor said that he highly doubts that Alex is autistic. Only time will tell though.


 

I'm glad he's finally found his words!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm stressed as hell over my trip to see my biological father today, so my kinda sorta ex (not Bieber Hair) took me out for Mexican and margaritas last night and let me vent. I love that man in ways I don't yet fully fathom (but his drinking  sigh.)


----------



## imfree

HottiMegan said:


> I'm happy that every time we see a house Alex starts saying "move house". He is slowly but surely increasing his speech. It's like night and day from six months ago. It's so wonderful to hear his little squeaky voice. It's so full of enthusiasm and i just love it. When we walk past a house he says "look mom, house!". I think he's excited at the idea of moving. I'm happy that, Thursday, his doctor said that he highly doubts that Alex is autistic. Only time will tell though.



Boy, weren't my Ex and I amazed when our son, who didn't really begin to speak until he was nearly a year old, asked us about things we said nearly 6 months prior to the Little One's entry into the world of speech!!! We were concerned about his lack of speech, but once he finally did start, it was non-stop since then. Aaah the pitter-patter of little feet and those little voices...:happy:


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Today, I am happy all of the laundry is finally done!


----------



## AuntHen

Starting last Friday, I am off work until Jan. 2nd! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

I got my first Present from my wishlist today from someone I love and adore


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My mom saw my wishlist I posted on FB and said when she gets paid I may get something from it as a late xmas present. ANDDDD _he_ kept his promise and bought a webcam w/microphone so we can chat whenever now. ;D


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> I'm glad he's finally found his words!



I am too. Speech twice a week helps a lot. He has so many less tantrums since he can get his thoughts and desires across. There is still a lot of having him repeat and pantomiming what he wants but life is a lot more smooth.



imfree said:


> Boy, weren't my Ex and I amazed when our son, who didn't really begin to speak until he was nearly a year old, asked us about things we said nearly 6 months prior to the Little One's entry into the world of speech!!! We were concerned about his lack of speech, but once he finally did start, it was non-stop since then. Aaah the pitter-patter of little feet and those little voices...:happy:



Alex is 3 1/4 right now so speech should be pretty easy for him but he's got speech delay and possibly something called Apraxia. I am just so happy he's able to get what he wants so he's not as sad. He's a smart little dude so he knows he's having troubles.

I have watched videos of kids with Apraxia before and after a couple years of speech and it's amazing. So i have high hopes for him by kindergarten.


----------



## Aust99

fat9276 said:


> Starting last Friday, I am off work until Jan. 2nd! :happy:



I'm on holidays now too..... it's the big summer school break here so I'm off work until Jan 29th!


----------



## Lovelyone

My neighbor brought me some blueberry pancakes.


----------



## Mathias

Polar Express is on TV! :bounce:


----------



## spiritangel

I got a parcel choc full of goodies  and mostly crafting ones, and and even though the pearl ex set is one I already have my sis has a friend who needs it so will swap with me and give me the one I need (alls well that ends well) which means I will have almost the complete set bar one or two colours.
And I got 7 YES 7 rolls of lace tape in assorted styles and colours am particularly in love with the butterflies. and almond m&m's I feel so spoilt two parcels in two days 

Plus I got to take my new prima craft knife for a spin WOW awesome much


----------



## Blackhawk2293

I just got a new job working with recently arrived refugees and helping them transition to life in Australia. I start on Jan 23.

It's particularly exciting because my parents helped a lot of our family transition here (which meant that they'd stay in our house for about 3 months or so) after fleeing the Sri Lankan war and so I grew up hearing their horrible stories and helping them look through the obituary sections of the papers to make sure those that were still in the motherland weren't on there... but I also was exposed to their resilience and resolve and so working to help vulnerable people is something I have always been driven to do. But up until now I've moved from job to job trying to figure out how and so I'm in a better position to do this work now than if I had tried 10 years ago.


----------



## GTAFA

Playing with grand-daughter who's in town for a visit.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My lady helped me dye my hair tonight. <33333


----------



## Aust99

Your Plump Princess said:


> My lady helped me dye my hair tonight. <33333



Ooooooh!! Pics!


----------



## riplee

I'm happy about all the holiday treats available. 

My sweet tooth is ecstatic!



Lovelyone said:


> My neighbor brought me some blueberry pancakes.



That is awesome!


----------



## HottiMegan

My apartment is smelling great with the sugar cookie house in the oven. Tomorrow will be assembling it!


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that I forced my fat ass out of bed, into the shower, and out of the house to spend some great quality time with my husband and my in-laws. I drank too much coffee, laughed too loudly, and spent too much money...but I feel so much better right now! :happy:
Oh...and Adrian insisted that, even though we were at the mall to celebrate HIS birthday (it was yesterday), I should get something for myself. So I bought some awesome make-up brushes and some new eyeshadows :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear

I got a package at work today that contained three new board games from my Amazon wishlist sent to me from my beloved. :wubu::happy:


----------



## spiritangel

that I truly do not have to do the usual mad rush not enough time to get stuff organised this year

Most of the girls and my sisters presents are on the kitchen table ready to be wrapped, stuff to make rocky road and chocolate santas and baubles are in the cupboard and all I need do is wrap, chop, assemble and create 

it makes a nice chilled pace thats for sure


----------



## bigmac

My youngest daughter walked for the first time today. We were a bit anxious since she was almost 15 months old and still not walking. But today she got up and followed her teenage sister clear across the house.


----------



## Surlysomething

bigmac said:


> My youngest daughter walked for the first time today. We were a bit anxious since she was almost 15 months old and still not walking. But today she got up and followed her teenage sister clear across the house.


 
Awww. That's really sweet.
She's just marching to the tune of her own drummer!

I was a teenager and had baby sisters. Reading that made my heart swell. (sorry, i'm fully of Christmas memories). Haha. I get to see them this weekend and can't wait. There's a special bond between sisters.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## MissAshley

I was nominated for a blog award, yippee!


----------



## Saoirse

Im happy that its such a lovely time of the year! We got some snow last night (although its pretty warm out, so Im not sure if this Xmas will be very white. boooo!) Im happy that my boss gave me $100, some stick on nail polish and a big bag of candy! Im happy that customers at work are showing their appreciation by give us big tips and tons of food (cookies, brownies, fudge, candies, eggplant parm!!)! Im happy that one of my close friends gave me some awesome presents, including kick-ass homegrown grass! Im happy that my friend got the goodies I left for him and his doggie the other night and he sent me a message saying how much he loved it! Im happy that I get to see another good friend tonight, gonna give he and his doggies their presents!


----------



## CastingPearls

I just realized that no matter what time I leave for my brother's tomorrow, I'm going to hit hellacious holiday traffic but as long as I have good music, the car is running and the tank is full, I'm okay with it.

I also got some beautiful cards and surprise gifts in the mail today. And some really nice Christmas emails and messages.


----------



## imfree

My friend, Dean, is taking charge over his stage 4 liver failure and is improving! Dietary changes, adjustments in medication, help from the VA Hospital, and Dean's tenacity are really making a difference!:happy:

* He called yesterday and we talked for over an hour!


----------



## CAMellie

2 things...
I found out today that my new grandbaby is a little boy! :wubu:
Also found out today that my sister is going to be here at my place for Christmas! She has been traveling for the past couple of months so I've been missing her like crazy...and my husband has to work on Christmas so I was going to be alone for most of the day. Now I get to spend time with family instead :happy:


----------



## CleverBomb

QuickOffice updated the tablet (Android Honeycomb) version of of their app to be able to read the external memory card. Now I don't have to use a separate file manager app to shuffle documents around. 

They already took care of a previous issue I had with the app (toolbar didn't fit properly on the narrow displays of 7" tablets in portrait orientation).

Now if they'd re-enable the text-re-flowing to fit the screen at high zoom levels that they had in earlier versions, I'd be completely happy with them. But this is a pretty big deal, and made my day. 

-Rusty
(QuickOffice is my go-to moble word processing app, and has been since I started using it on Nokia phones a few years ago -- I've bought several copies over the years for different platforms.)


----------



## AuntHen

Going to a family/friend Christmas party later today and I made a delicious Tiramisu cake and a cranberry-spinach salad. I can't wait to see everyone and EAT!!!!!!!!! :happy:

Also the weather is 64 F right now and sunny, green & lovely!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I get to see my family in 5 days!!! It's been almost 18 months, and I miss them something fierce.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I've gotten texts from Bieber Hair and two ex-boyfriends, and my father (who missed my birthday by three weeks) called. It makes me feel loved.


----------



## CastingPearls

Staying over my brother's house Christmas Eve, I found a copy of the Zombie Survival Guide next to my nephew's bed, just like where I keep mine (just in case) --It was a proud proud moment.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm having a good, family oriented day. I am happy for that and the fact i don't have to slave in the kitchen  (just having enchiladas, so it's not a big dinner process)


----------



## HDANGEL15

*last nite I had a new family tradition start w/my lil bros family....
he + his 17 + 19 yr old boys...myself
his ex-wife (of 13 years) and her bf
had amazingly delicious prime rib on the bone!!!
and I made yummy brussel sprouts + roasted curry cauliflower
I made an apple tart tatin and ex-wife brought amazing authentic greek goodies.....and garlic mashed potatoes her family loves 
and went to an AA meeting with good friends

had all day so far to relax...and doing Chinese 6ish with my sisters family + brothers family HERE*


----------



## Linda

I have never been happier to live in Ohio as I am today.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Today I am happy about the fact that I don't have bronchitis!!!

My whole life I've gotten sick easily and it always turned into "horrible coughing/hacking up my lungs for 4 days" bronchitis but ever since I quit smoking over a year ago I've only gotten sick 2 or 3 times and it's nowhere near as bad as it use to be!!

I haven't even had a cough this time around!!!

No Bronchitis = Reason #38 Why I am so glad I quit smoking!!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Three years ago on Thanksgiving, certain family members of mine had a falling out. They aired their issues with each other in a very loud and dramatic fashion in the middle of a large "celebration." It basically caused the family to split. On Christmas Eve, something beautiful happened. People who should have been far less stubborn reached out to each other. And my family was whole again on Christmas day for the first holiday in three years. You don't get a much better present than that.


----------



## imfree

lovelylady78 said:


> Three years ago on Thanksgiving, certain family members of mine had a falling out. They aired their issues with each other in a very loud and dramatic fashion in the middle of a large "celebration." It basically caused the family to split. On Christmas Eve, something beautiful happened. People who should have been far less stubborn reached out to each other. And my family was whole again on Christmas day for the first holiday in three years. You don't get a much better present than that.



AMEN, so be it, that's beautiful!


----------



## Miskatonic

I'm happy about losing ten pounds in a week. Heck yeah.


----------



## GTAFA

Just had a shiatsu session. I feel wayyy better.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Two more days before I get to go home and celebrate Christmas with my sister, brother, mom and stepdad for the first time in six years. It is going to be so awesome!


----------



## Captain Save

I'm happy for a few reasons...

I saw my family for the first time since my brother got married, and we spent a lot of time visiting them during the Christmas holiday. Lots of food, and I didn't drive so I got comfortably numb!

The mystery machine (my 10year old minivan with 182k miles) got me there and back with no problems; I even retrieved all the loot I mailed to my parents from Afghanistan, including my winter coat, wireless mouse and laptop briefcase!

I saw my sister for the first time in several years, and the ATL put 10 or 20 lbs. on her as well as darkened her complexion a little. I spoiled her dog rotten, too. :happy:

To top it all off, I'm back home from my road trip where I can enjoy peaceful solitude from the safety of my shell.

:happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Christmas has spilled into another week! 

I received a huge box of goodies from my sweetheart today. :wubu::happy:

AND I received *three* other wish list gifts along with a suit I ordered for myself! 

I can't thank any of you enough for being so very good to me. *hugs*


----------



## spiritangel

lovelylady78 said:


> Christmas has spilled into another week!
> 
> I received a huge box of goodies from my sweetheart today. :wubu::happy:
> 
> AND I received *three* other wish list gifts along with a suit I ordered for myself!
> 
> I can't thank any of you enough for being so very good to me. *hugs*



wow that is totally awesome  you will have to post some pics hmm maybe we need a chrissy haul photo list lol



I actually got out my pastels today and had a go at drawing a face in a very art journally funky type of way and I am quite pleased with how my first try turned out oh and did I mention I also made a very small hand bound book yep two new things today and both worked my creative cup runneth over


----------



## Deacone

I played a Harry Potter drinking game last night with friends while watching Harry Potter 7.2. I got horrendously drunk...

BUT

I didn't wake up with a hangover, and had sushi as my lunch  this makes me very happy!


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that I made it through Christmas and New Years is looking to be a decent one too. things are looking up.


----------



## littlefairywren

In amongst some awful family issues, not knowing the next step and too much worry to be healthy, there is a bright ray of sunshine. I will get my New Years Eve kiss and a very warm cuddle to see in the start of 2012. I'm so happy that I can't stop crying.


----------



## HDANGEL15

NYC bound for the weekend and dinner with OWA tonite....
every man and womans dream from DIMS.

aren't I the LUCKY ONE 

and at least 1 or 2 PHISH SHOWS at MSG!!!!!

visiting my favorite *cutest family in NYC*, that just got back from
2 weeks all around Paris/France

LIFE IS GOOD


----------



## Aust99

Breakfast with friends.... a new hair colour and an evening spent walking my dogs on the beach with some paddling of my own... the perfect way to spend a day of my holidays.


----------



## willowmoon

Preordered the G.I. Joe: A Real American Hero Series 2, Season One set. This particular series was produced by DiC and not Sunbow -- I've never seen these episodes before so it'll be new to me -- can't wait! 

So yes, for once, I can say I'm craving DiC. And in a big way. :blush:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My package from _him_ finally came today! I only had to wait a week but it felt like forever. <3 Such happiness now.


----------



## MystifyMe

Only one more day and ill get to photograph Boy George and his band Culture Clun, Pet Shop Boys and Jamiroquai LIVE on NYE for a massive party on Sydney Harbour..


----------



## SMA413

Some of my coworkers are turning into my new best friends.

I had lunch with my dad and nephew today.

The guy I'm seeing sent me a "miss you, babe" text. He never talks about his feelings or gets really lovey-dovey, so I feel like this was sorta big.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that certain issues were met with concern, caring, and support by my doctor.


----------



## imfree

CAMellie said:


> I'm happy that certain issues were met with concern, caring, and support by my doctor.



Thank you, good news blesses all of us.:happy:


----------



## Blackhawk2293

I made the overworked and exhausted McDonalds girl laugh today by complaining about how McDonalds isn't unhealthy enough and that "back in my day" we had supersized drinks (apparently in Aust they don't sell them anymore) and burgers that had enough oil to make it count as the free beverage.


----------



## penguin

I'm plotting madly for the Death Match Croquet course I'll be setting up for my birthday party. I have two weeks to do it and I think I've figured it out. I'll need to do a test run or two to be sure it'll work, though.


----------



## CAMellie

Oh! One other happy thing. While I was waiting at the pharmacy a woman sitting near me finished the book she was reading and started commenting about how great it was. I noticed it was a James Patterson book that I hadn't read yet and remarked that I enjoyed his work...she GAVE me the book! :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> NYC bound for the weekend and dinner with OWA tonite....
> every man and womans dream from DIMS.
> 
> aren't I the LUCKY ONE
> 
> 
> LIFE IS GOOD









No, I'm the lucky one and yes, life is GOOD!


----------



## Inhibited

MystifyMe said:


> Only one more day and ill get to photograph Boy George and his band Culture Clun, Pet Shop Boys and Jamiroquai LIVE on NYE for a massive party on Sydney Harbour..



Am not one bit jealous ...


----------



## HDANGEL15

OneWickedAngel said:


> No, I'm the lucky one and yes, life is GOOD!


 
how special..to get to spend an hour 2 with OWA....so blessed...great picture if i say so myself xoxo


----------



## MisticalMisty

Life is on the up and up and I'm trying my hardest to hold on to this feeling.

We just celebrated our first Christmas in our new house. Tomorrow is our 2 year wedding anniversary. Time has flown by so quickly and even though it's been full of hardships, I wouldn't have changed it for the world.

If you're reading this, I love you Rob :wubu:


----------



## rockhound225

What am I happy about today? That is today. Nothing more complicated than that. Nothing special. It is just today, and I am here to see and experience it in its simple glory. 

_In this beautiful life, but there's always some sorrow
It's a double-edged knife, but there's always tomorrow
It's up to you now if you sink or swim,
Keep the faith and your ship will come in.
It's not so bad_
Great Big Sea


----------



## Sweetie

Well, I wasn't feeling too happy today when I woke up. Thats the truth.  But...after reading the posts here from all you wonderful people, I find myself feeling SO HAPPY THAT THIS PLACE IS HERE AND THAT ALL OF YOU ARE HERE TOO!


----------



## penguin

The year seems to be ending on an upswing, with lots of hope and change on the horizon.


----------



## Linda

I am happy that I have some alone time this weekend. My son is at his dad's which means I have time to feel better and take over the XBox and play the new games Santa brought. lol


----------



## spiritangel

My personal Psychic for 12months listing is at $115 with 15 and a bit hours to go last year it hit just over $200 and I also got to do a 2nd chance offer so this is making me happy that I will get to finish paying my sister back, and may get to catch up on some bills


----------



## toni

The NEW YEAR and all the new beginings it will bring. :happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear

As I told my beloved this morning, no one has ever made me look forward to a new year as much as he has. Since I met him, I've been nothing but incredibly optimitic about the future. It's interesting to have collective goals in addition to my usual individual ones. I'm excited to see what the next year has in store-- for all of us! Happy New Year, friends! &#9829;


----------



## Surlysomething

Happy 2012 everyone!! 

View attachment 409656_349671981714712_254857961196115_1560399_1171874205_n.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

I'm happy cause I woke up today with the ache in my heart gone. I'm sure I'll still have moments but the worst is over.


----------



## Saoirse

Im happy because last night was incredible! The things that hippie does to my body... indescribable. And he said he loved my big round ass.  And he was touching all my jiggly bits and lovin it. He's a freakin weirdo, in a cute but conspiracy theorist way, so threat of attachment on my end is gone, making this a nice sexy friendship. 

He has a scrawny and pale, nearly hairless body, plays killer guitar, is way too smart and he knows I'll do anything he wants. Normally, Im pretty vocal about what I want/dont want to do in bed, but this hippie... he can get me to do anything. He's got this air of arrogance about him that just turns me to jelly. I give in every time. I WANT to give in every time. Such a hot, sexy, dirty, nasty relationship.


----------



## penguin

My ex MIL said she's very happy to pay for uniforms for my daugher. Woohoo! That saves me $150 or so.


----------



## rellis10

Interview next friday... that's a weight off my mind since I got told about it before Christmas but didn't get the letter telling me the time and date. I decided to call today and I was relieved to hear I hadn't been forgotten.


----------



## spiritangel

gl rick


I sorted through 6 full fabric shopping bags of craft stuff (3 of which came from my bedroom how much stuff migrated there is just crazy) anyway it is sorted into less bags and will be easy to now sort into where it goes 

getting back into getting on top of things


----------



## willowmoon

That it's somewhat warmer today -- I think the temp is gonna be 44 degrees Fahrenheit which is unseasonably warm for out here.


----------



## Linda

I may not have a family who gives a crap but I have some of the best friends I could have ever asked for. I am blessed.


----------



## SMA413

I got to spend 2 phenomenal days with my boyfriend. We had a serious little chit chat about where we're at and the future. He was talking about a possible deployment that he just found out about for next year and said that he definitely saw me in his future and that I'm the only person in his life he really trusts. We both agreed that we liked the pace that our relationship is progressing at- neither of us really feel rushed or pressured. But at the same time, the news of the potential deployment made us sorta re-examine what we were doing. It was definitely a positive conversation with a few negative bits. I told him though that I knew getting into a relationship with him, I knew there would always be the chance of deployment, and that I was in.

Everything with him right now is perfect. I can definitely see a future with him and I'm glad to that he definitely sees me in his future.


----------



## rellis10

rellis10 said:


> Interview next friday... that's a weight off my mind since I got told about it before Christmas but didn't get the letter telling me the time and date. I decided to call today and I was relieved to hear I hadn't been forgotten.



Make that two interviews next week


----------



## rellis10

rellis10 said:


> Make that two interviews next week



Sorry for the double post... but I just noticed I hit 3000 posts! Yay for postwhoring


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> Sorry for the double post... but I just noticed I hit 3000 posts! Yay for postwhoring



Congrats Rick


I have been getting my flirt on first time in forever and it feels good


----------



## willowmoon

It's Saturday and NFL wild-card weekend is kicking off today in a matter of hours! So yeah, I plan on planting my ass on the couch and not getting off of it for quite some time.

Essentially it's just like any other day for a particularly motivated individual like myself.


----------



## AuntHen

I'm going bowling tonight with a big group of peeps and I love to bowl!!! Woot!

And due to this bowling... the Grease II soundtrack just popped in my head...

"...gonna score tonight, gonna score-ore-ore to-ni-hight!" 

pssst... by the way, I am a crappy bowler, I just think it's fun!


----------



## Sweetie

I attended the orientation to be a volunteer with NYCares this morning. This was a HUGE thing for me cause I suffer from almost paralyzing shyness. I'm so proud of myself. Now that I've gone through that process, I plan on volunteering with children, the homeless, and victim's services. I am soooo very excited. I like the way my life is going right now.


----------



## HottiMegan

We're going to put an offer in on a house this week. It's so awesome. It's a three bedroom three bath place. Each bedroom is a suite with bathroom. It has mauve carpet which sucks but the place is really big and nice. It's at the top of what we wanted to spend but the mortgage and taxes will still be less than we're paying in rent right now. So we've got that going for us. I'm so scared that after we spend all the money on assessing and inspections that we won't get it. It's a HUGE step! I'm praying every day that we get it.


----------



## penguin

That's very exciting, Megan! I hope you get it.

I'm happy because I'm having some well deserved me time while my daughter is having a sleepover with her aunt, grandma and baby cousin. I'm a little intoxicated and feeling just fine.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy because I had the best sleep I have had in ages last night.


----------



## HottiMegan

penguin said:


> That's very exciting, Megan! I hope you get it.
> 
> I'm happy because I'm having some well deserved me time while my daughter is having a sleepover with her aunt, grandma and baby cousin. I'm a little intoxicated and feeling just fine.



Thank you! Our realtor is drawing up the offer for us to sign tomorrow. I get to write one of the biggest checks i've ever written tomorrow for escrow!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

I am happy that I have my quirky, bearded, knight in slightly rusted armor. 

Kissed a lot of frogs to get him.


----------



## imfree

Jeeshcristina said:


> I am happy that I have my quirky, bearded, knight in slightly rusted armor.
> 
> Kissed a lot of frogs to get him.



Sweet! Reminded me of one of those old school pop songs from around '66, though.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I've worked nearly 55 hours in the last four days, and now I'm off for two whole days. I cannot contain my excitement.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I feel like a made another successful recording. I feel accomplished.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

imfree said:


> Sweet! Reminded me of one of those old school pop songs from around '66, though.



Lol, It was quite apt actually!  Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I am going with my best friend to hold her hand because she is going to get her first tattoo today. She is a scrawny little 110 thing and she's getting the tattoo on her ribs, needless to say she is in for some pain, but that is what I will be there for. Nothing like support from someone you love.  Getting my nose pierced soon too if I can muster up some courage. Hope everything turns okay.


----------



## penguin

I just won four tickets to go see The Muppets movie on Thursday! I wanted to go see it for my birthday on Friday, but I couldn't afford it. This is going to make my daughter so happy, too. A great early birthday treat


----------



## rellis10

One interview down...

I think it went pretty well but the women interviewing me were a little hard to read and it went quite quickly. Guess we'll find out soon. Roll on interview two... AKA the more promising one


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

LSU had their asses handed to them...and that makes me happy.


----------



## Shosh

Just ordered season three of True Blood on Amazon. Yeah!


----------



## Shosh

Luv2BNaughty said:


> LSU had their asses handed to them...and that makes me happy.



Roll Tide!:bow:


----------



## spiritangel

I got new oil pastels in the post and a bear commission yesterday


----------



## Diana_Prince245

It's snowing!!!


----------



## Lovelyone

That Spiritangel got a bear commission today.


----------



## danielson123

I'm buying The Old Republic tomorrow. May never leave my house again.


----------



## Surlysomething

Being able to catch up on some bills that were bothering me.

Knowing that finally I won't have to live pay cheque to pay cheque, stupid holidays.


Maybe buy a few new shirts, a pair of jeans that fit and don't fall off my ass. Haha.

Haircut! Spa! Ahhh...yes.


----------



## penguin

I sold two lots of books on ebay, both for much lower than I'd hoped, but both buyers are picking them up today. This means I'll be able to buy myself a birthday present, and that my daughter can pick me out something too. I guess my birthday won't be so bad after all.


----------



## willowmoon

Watching G.I. Joe: A Real American Hero, Series Two, Season One. Just came out on DVD yesterday and I watched the first disc yesterday, watching some more today! The animation isn't as good but the stories are pretty decent so far, and it's good to see that Cobra Commander is back. And I'm REALLY happy to see that self-indulgent punk-ass-bitch Serpentor finally get his comeuppance. Good riddance!!


----------



## Lovelyone

When I opened up my itunes, I found that I have $1.31 left that I could purchase a song with. This made me very happy as I had lost all my music when my pc crashed. I had just enough to purchase Patsy Cline in memory of my mom.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I won an award for generally being awesome at work, and I got a $100 and a hug from my boss. Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

My tooth can be saved!! :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_He_ got his present a day early, and he loved it.


----------



## penguin

I took my friend Amy and her son (along with my daughter, of course) to the movies today, as I won four tickets to see the Muppets. The kids played in the indoor play area and then at Timezone. It was a really great day out. Then my daughter picked some things out at the cheapie shop to be her birthday present to me. I wasn't meant to look, but she kept asking me to check on the prices, so I know what's she's getting me. Still, she had a lot of fun picking stuff out.


----------



## TwilightStarr

My Dad went to the Doctor today and was told they could take his trach out next week!!!

He is so happy!! No more coughing and cleaning it and everything else!


----------



## CastingPearls

Tiger is starting to feel better already!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Tiger is starting to feel better already!!!



Woot!! Best news ever. Cuddles for wee Tiger


----------



## spiritangel

good conversation with new friends


----------



## Mishty

snooooooooooooow :bounce:


----------



## 1love_emily

Today I just feel happy. I feel like things are going well. I'm happy to be back at school, I'm happy with my classes and my friends. 

I just spent 2 and a half hours in the dining hall with my friend Tass and our friends Ben and Hendrik. It was really fun, lots of laughs, and new friendships will be formed!


----------



## imfree

Mishty said:


> snooooooooooooow :bounce:



Cool! I would have guessed that today's dusting of the Southern 4-letter word was too light for y'all to get any down there, in 'Bama!


----------



## rellis10

I think that interview went really well, though slight revelations about the actual content of the job were a little off-putting. Still, if I get offered the job I'm taking it.

Pleaaaaaaase employyyyy meeeee!

EDIT: Ok....disregard that, I didn't get the job. They said I did very well at interview and it was a tough decision... but someone else did a bit better


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

3 day weekend! Time for some well deserved rest.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Relaxing after a day of cleaning, listening to some good music, and enjoying a Dove chocolate bar!


----------



## Extinctor100

I'm happy it's today. Because a half-hour ago, it was still yesterday.

Three cheers for Saturday!


----------



## Lovelyone

It's the weekend!


----------



## willowmoon

More NFL playoff football games this weekend!


----------



## littlefairywren

The tickle of Mouse's tongue on my fingers as she searches for a spot of Vegemite from my breakfast.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

New computer!!!!!  :: does the Happy booty dance::

Thanks to some amazing people I was able to get my hands on a new laptop...I have the use of it for the next month....


----------



## hostesshoho

I am happy because after 3 years of long distance relationship and 2 years of marriage my husband is moving here!!! We finally get to live together. It was a rough 3 years but we made it. I am so excited!!


----------



## Surlysomething

I won 2 litres of ice cream at Safeway.

Haha!


----------



## penguin

My birthday party was awesome.


----------



## BBWbonnie

I'm leaving to go back home on Thursday morning and will be home by Friday
I'm very happy and excited that I will soon see my family


----------



## Jeeshcristina

In the best mood today for no real reason. I'm shoveling ice cream into my mouth at 9:30 am, listening to great music, and enjoying the 65 degree Dallas winter weather. Heck yes, Monday! Bring it on!


----------



## Surlysomething

Jeeshcristina said:


> In the best mood today for no real reason. I'm shoveling ice cream into my mouth at 9:30 am, listening to great music, and enjoying the 65 degree Dallas winter weather. Heck yes, Monday! Bring it on!


 
I want what you're having! It's cold and icy here. The owner turns the heat off in the building all weekend so my desk feels like a block of ice for about an hour. I have a cold!

65 degrees... *sigh*


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Surlysomething said:


> I want what you're having! It's cold and icy here. The owner turns the heat off in the building all weekend so my desk feels like a block of ice for about an hour. I have a cold!
> 
> 65 degrees... *sigh*



Oh my gosh! I feel like I need to bring you a Snuggie or something! And some tea for your cold. I hope you get warmed up, ASAP!


----------



## Surlysomething

Jeeshcristina said:


> Oh my gosh! I feel like I need to bring you a Snuggie or something! And some tea for your cold. I hope you get warmed up, ASAP!


 

Thanks. But I needs to get paid so here I am. 

Enjoy the sun for me, ok?


----------



## Linda

Left work early today....just 'cause.


----------



## penguin

Last night I had a hot hot dream where I had hot sex with a hot guy. I'm hoping it's one of those dreams that come true. Rawr!


----------



## CAMellie

Lots of phone calls for the hubby today for initial job interviews and a call back for a second interview. Fingers crossed that at least one of them gives him a firm job offer!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Got home AND got the laundry finished before it began to sleet outside. Nothing like laundry hot, fresh and sweet-smelling from the dryer.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

CastingPearls said:


> Got home AND got the laundry finished before it began to sleet outside. Nothing like laundry hot, fresh and sweet-smelling from the dryer.



I'm so jealous! 
I would love it if you could make my laundry hot, fresh, and sweet smelling too. It's my least favorite of all the chores, and I dread doing it so.


----------



## CastingPearls

Jeeshcristina said:


> I'm so jealous!
> I would love it if you could make my laundry hot, fresh, and sweet smelling too. It's my least favorite of all the chores, and I dread doing it so.


LOL I swear it's the Purex fabric softener crystals in lavender blossom. It gives me smellgasms.


----------



## spiritangel

My tripod is here and Its awesome

I did check the sellers feedback but was still kinda iffy I mean a genuine Nikon tripod for just $14 seemed a little to good to be true

but it really is fantastic even has a level oh happy day and it came in its own storage bag

also got my first two packs of texture fades timmy ones and won alohol inks on ebay oh timmy bliss


----------



## CAMellie

After struggling financially for some weeks now because his 2 part-time jobs cut him down to only 1 day a week...my husband was hired on the spot at his first interview this morning!! He starts tomorrow morning! FULL TIME AND PAID WEEKLY!


----------



## imfree

CAMellie said:


> After struggling financially for some weeks now because his 2 part-time jobs cut him down to only 1 day a week...my husband was hired on the spot at his first interview this morning!! He starts tomorrow morning! FULL TIME AND PAID WEEKLY!



Nice!!! Good news blesses everyone!


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> After struggling financially for some weeks now because his 2 part-time jobs cut him down to only 1 day a week...my husband was hired on the spot at his first interview this morning!! He starts tomorrow morning! FULL TIME AND PAID WEEKLY!



yay!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## penguin

Due to how the child support system works (him paying fortnightly and me receiving monthly, most of the time), I got two payments this week, which meant I could catch up on the bills I was falling behind thanks to Christmas. Getting that weight off my shoulder first thing this morning has helped so much.


----------



## TexasTrouble

I had my first group of classes today and things seemed to go well. Last semester was pretty rough and it seems this time I have a more enthusiastic bunch of students, so I don't have to expend SO much energy keeping the dynamic going. I'm so very, very glad!


----------



## CAMellie

Thanks so much, Edgar & Megan! Feels great knowing the bills are taken care of right, penguin? :happy:


----------



## penguin

CAMellie said:


> Thanks so much, Edgar & Megan! Feels great knowing the bills are taken care of right, penguin? :happy:



It sure does! I plan on going back to work in a few months, so that'll make it easier to get ahead of them for a change!


----------



## CAMellie

I'm transferring my CD collection to my iTunes so I can put the songs on the mp3 player that our Tia Yolanda gave us for Christmas...this makes me happy :happy:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Clinical cancelled tonight because of SNOW!!!!!!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## CastingPearls

CAMellie said:


> After struggling financially for some weeks now because his 2 part-time jobs cut him down to only 1 day a week...my husband was hired on the spot at his first interview this morning!! He starts tomorrow morning! FULL TIME AND PAID WEEKLY!


This is *GREAT NEWS*! Congrats!


----------



## spiritangel

CAMellie said:


> After struggling financially for some weeks now because his 2 part-time jobs cut him down to only 1 day a week...my husband was hired on the spot at his first interview this morning!! He starts tomorrow morning! FULL TIME AND PAID WEEKLY!



Congrats that is such awesome news and such a weight off I bet!


----------



## MattB

Days are getting longer!


----------



## CAMellie

CastingPearls said:


> This is *GREAT NEWS*! Congrats!


Thanks so much, beautiful!



spiritangel said:


> Congrats that is such awesome news and such a weight off I bet!



Thank you! It's a HUGE weight off!


----------



## Linda

It snowed a little today and there is more on the way. Weeee.


----------



## Gingembre

I had a date this afternoon/evening and it was sooooooooooooooooooo (etc) good! :smitten:


----------



## CAMellie

It's *FINALLY* raining!


----------



## Mishty

Playing dominoes with my three year old god son, we stack and destroy and giggle like evil elves.


----------



## penguin

I'm feeling sexy, in my shorts, shirt, no bra and pigtails.


----------



## Blackjack

I had applied for a summer job out west at the end of last year, at my friend's urging. I wasn't sure how it was going to work out, or even if it would, but I've been craving an adventure, something different from what I've been doing for years.

A couple weeks ago, I got an email that turned me down. I didn't give up. I emailed them back the next day and noted that my availability would be longer than originally stated (I wasn't sure how things would work out with my current job), and asked them to reconsider. They responded saying that they would.

My friend messaged me on Facebook a few times. He's already out there working, and he told me that he spoke to his managers, some of whom do the hiring for the area that I'd be working in. I still didn't hear back from them for a while.

Well, until Tuesday. I got a giant packet in the mail with all sorts of paperwork to fill out welcoming me to the job and the park and full of instructions. Excited, I did the paperwork Tuesday and Wednesday (there was a lot of it!). Yesterday I called them to confirm and asked my current manager for a letter of recommendation. Today, he sent me that letter and it is fucking _gleaming_.

So I'm pretty ecstatic whenever I'm reminded of this, and I can't fucking wait to go.


----------



## spiritangel

Blackjack said:


> I had applied for a summer job out west at the end of last year, at my friend's urging. I wasn't sure how it was going to work out, or even if it would, but I've been craving an adventure, something different from what I've been doing for years.
> 
> A couple weeks ago, I got an email that turned me down. I didn't give up. I emailed them back the next day and noted that my availability would be longer than originally stated (I wasn't sure how things would work out with my current job), and asked them to reconsider. They responded saying that they would.
> 
> My friend messaged me on Facebook a few times. He's already out there working, and he told me that he spoke to his managers, some of whom do the hiring for the area that I'd be working in. I still didn't hear back from them for a while.
> 
> Well, until Tuesday. I got a giant packet in the mail with all sorts of paperwork to fill out welcoming me to the job and the park and full of instructions. Excited, I did the paperwork Tuesday and Wednesday (there was a lot of it!). Yesterday I called them to confirm and asked my current manager for a letter of recommendation. Today, he sent me that letter and it is fucking _gleaming_.
> 
> So I'm pretty ecstatic whenever I'm reminded of this, and I can't fucking wait to go.



Sooo happy for you remember seeing updates for this on fb and how dissappointed you were

that is awesome



I now have 9 new alcahol inks and got an awesome parcel full of new things to play with for my scrapping love it and i made a waterfall album my first one


----------



## willowmoon

It's Friday!! I almost want to sing the Rebecca Black song, but I wouldn't have the added "benefit" of autotune. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack

willowmoon said:


> It's Friday!! I almost want to sing the Rebecca Black song, but I wouldn't have the added "benefit" of autotune. :doh:



I will punch you in the taint for that.


----------



## snuggletiger

Im not Etta James.


----------



## Blackjack

snuggletiger said:


> Im not Etta James.



Do you think about the things you say before you say them or are you just _that eager_ to be a jackass?


----------



## mossystate

Blackjack said:


> Do you think about the things you say before you say them or are you just _that eager_ to be a jackass?



Just when you think Mankind is smarter then animals, Mankind does something stupid and you end up cheering for the animals.


----------



## Linda

Snow-mageddon is coming! Or so the weatherman says but you know that is the only job you can be wrong 100% of the time and still remain employed. lol

Anyway I went to the store, and while everyone was burying milk, bread and eggs I was buying items to make swedish meatballs, a nice bottle of wine and some great salad items. Being snowed in to me means cooking something yummy and having game day.


----------



## HottiMegan

It feels good that all our penny pinching is working. We bought new tires with cash and still have money to live off of until next paycheck. It feels good to be a little more fiscally responsible. I am happy for that.. and the new tires because we needed them!!


----------



## willowmoon

Sold lots of video game goodies today and picked up some stuff on craigslist on the cheap so a very good day, all in all.


----------



## CleverBomb

The heater in my relic camper van is adequate, that is, it's better than I remembered.
That is to say, I didn't need to take an ice scraper to the inside of the windshield. 

No, it's not broken, it just wasn't very good even new, and that was 32 years ago. 

-Rusty
Air-cooled Vanagaon Westy


----------



## kaylaisamachine

We have another addition into our apartment. Her name is Dori. I met her in my Astronomy class. She needed somewhere to stay and we needed an extra person to help out with rent and bills. Best thing about it is she is super sweet, takes care of herself and isn't some crazy random we found on Craigslist. All is good.


----------



## spiritangel

I sent off my goddess article way before deadline for a change at least a day (then again I was given a lot more time this time to write it so that was nice), have my craft blog written just waiting for me to take pics to go with it and just posted on my other blog. Thus so far keeping to my once a week for both blogs (and sometimes more often) goal for the year.


----------



## penguin

My daughter starts school today. She's very, very excited. I'm in shock that she's old enough for this to happen! It's so very surreal. But it's also a whole new chapter for both of us - her at school, me with that semi-empty nest. Now she's at school, I'll be looking at going back to work. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## AuntHen

ohhhh just this... :wubu:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tfjuc-pLU4





(I am pretty sure I like this better than the original now)


----------



## CAMellie

I'm back in contact with a really good friend.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

fat9276 said:


> ohhhh just this... :wubu:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tfjuc-pLU4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am pretty sure I like this better than the original now)



I've always like the original but in French it's even better! Thank you for posting this <3<3


----------



## Lovelyone

I dropped a potato chip on the floor and my cat (who is a food mooch) decided that she wanted to eat it. The chip was too big for her to eat but she tried and ended up biting off a little nibble. Then she attempted to gingerly step on the potato chip, but each time that she attempted it she would pull her foot back too soon before the chip broke. After attempting that about 6 or 7 times she started to walk slowly away as if she'd given up. Then just as you thought she was finished, she pounced on the chip with both paws and caused the desired effect of shattering into little kitty sized bites. Although the pouncing was funny--it was the look she gave the chip just before she took her bites that really made me smile. She looked as if she were saying "Take THAT potato chip. I defeated you and you will be tasty in my tummy. I always win!" She even did a little kitty "attitude" head bob.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> I dropped a potato chip on the floor and my cat (who is a food mooch) decided that she wanted to eat it. The chip was too big for her to eat but she tried and ended up biting off a little nibble. Then she attempted to gingerly step on the potato chip, but each time that she attempted it she would pull her foot back too soon before the chip broke. After attempting that about 6 or 7 times she started to walk slowly away as if she'd given up. Then just as you thought she was finished, she pounced on the chip with both paws and caused the desired effect of shattering into little kitty sized bites. Although the pouncing was funny--it was the look she gave the chip just before she took her bites that really made me smile. She looked as if she were saying "Take THAT potato chip. I defeated you and you will be tasty in my tummy. I always win!" She even did a little kitty "attitude" head bob.


 
Cats are so funny. And smart.


----------



## BBWbonnie

I'm happy to finally be home in England even though it's cold


----------



## imfree

Lovelyone said:


> I dropped a potato chip on the floor and my cat (who is a food mooch) decided that she wanted to eat it. The chip was too big for her to eat but she tried and ended up biting off a little nibble. Then she attempted to gingerly step on the potato chip, but each time that she attempted it she would pull her foot back too soon before the chip broke. After attempting that about 6 or 7 times she started to walk slowly away as if she'd given up. Then just as you thought she was finished, she pounced on the chip with both paws and caused the desired effect of shattering into little kitty sized bites. Although the pouncing was funny--it was the look she gave the chip just before she took her bites that really made me smile. She looked as if she were saying "Take THAT potato chip. I defeated you and you will be tasty in my tummy. I always win!" She even did a little kitty "attitude" head bob.



Oh my, and how cats do love those chips!


----------



## willowmoon

Sold more video game stuff today and it's a hot 35 degrees here today! Unusually warm for Wisconsin this time of year ....


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Met up with a friend that I haven't seen in 13 years...had a great time!


----------



## penguin

It was raining hard all night and morning, but it let up just before I had to walk my daughter to school, and didn't start again until I was halfway home. And then it wasn't as heavy as before, as that held off until I was inside. I just hope it eases off when it's time to get her this afternoon.


----------



## Victoria08

1) I'm turning 21 this week.....happy!
2) I had a kind of "Ah-ha!" moment today concerning my struggle with accepting my body. The concept of FA's and, well, basically everything on this forum is competely new to me - and while coming on here is helping me learn to accept my body, it's still a struggle for me. So i've been reading posts from FA's and BBW's who _love_ everything about a BBW's body...the look, the feel, everything. I'm still not 100% confident in the looking part but I wanted to see what the fuss was all about for the feeling part. So I did a little experiment. Clothes off, under the covers...no looking, just touching. I felt all the areas that I didn't see as being attractive - my stomach, mainly. - and, holy crap, I GET WHAT THE FUSS IS ALL ABOUT! I didn't run my fingers along my stomach and feel anything that made me think badly of myself, I just felt soft, silky skin that was just _nice_. It wasn't bones and toned stomach, it was womanly curves and soft, pillowy flesh.
So, yeah.....potentially TMI, but I'm just too happy about this little moment and that boost in confidence that it has given me to keep it to myself :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

I've always had the biggest girl crush on Nigella. 

View attachment 373989_2379064472013_1112674495_32258358_1130603191_n.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

It's my birthday on Friday and this year I actually have plans, yay!


----------



## Twilley

One word: clementines :eat2:


----------



## willowmoon

One of the local video game stores had the strategy guide for Elder Scolls: Oblivion for $10 -- picked it up right away cause everywhere else people want to charge at least $20-$30 minimum (plus shipping) for it on amazon and ebay. It's not the game of the year edition of the guide, but that's fine. The main game's keeping me pretty busy right now as it is. It's not as if I need the guide at this point ... but why tempt fate if I get stuck somewhere in the game later on? Plus I'm a sucker for having the physical guides for an RPG game as opposed to just looking it up online. So yeah .... very happy!


----------



## pegz

Twilley said:


> One word: clementines :eat2:



Love the clementines!


----------



## HottiMegan

One of Max's martial arts instructors has been in India for the last month and was back in class for the first time since returning. Alex ran over to him and said, "Hi Sir!". This kid doesn't warm up to people easily and he even gave Sir a hug. That's a HUGE thing. Alex is normally very evasive of people who aren't family. So it warmed my heart that he is warming up to Sir.


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm feeling kind of gushy and super in love and it's so nice to have a chance to live with the person I love. 

I love how he always wakes me up when he comes home from work to give me a hug and to tuck me in, I love how he doesn't mind when I leave the light on outside the bedroom because I get afraid when I'm in the apartment on my own. I love how he tastes like menthol cigarettes and how he can hug me so tight that I can't breath. I love how he leaves lovenotes for me on the fridge and how he brings me treats when he can tell I'm sad through texts. I love how he'll kneel beside the tub and talk to me about politics with me while I'm having a bath and how he'll spend the night hugging me if I need to cry. He makes me so happy somedays that I just need somewhere to say it.


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm glad you said it because it's sweet as hell and it's always nice to see your posts!


----------



## penguin

I had an awesome chat on the phone with my sister, who'll be up here in a few weeks, and then I spent ages having fun building a rocket on my bed with my daughter. It's been a good night


----------



## spiritangel

DeerVictory said:


> I'm feeling kind of gushy and super in love and it's so nice to have a chance to live with the person I love.
> 
> I love how he always wakes me up when he comes home from work to give me a hug and to tuck me in, I love how he doesn't mind when I leave the light on outside the bedroom because I get afraid when I'm in the apartment on my own. I love how he tastes like menthol cigarettes and how he can hug me so tight that I can't breath. I love how he leaves lovenotes for me on the fridge and how he brings me treats when he can tell I'm sad through texts. I love how he'll kneel beside the tub and talk to me about politics with me while I'm having a bath and how he'll spend the night hugging me if I need to cry. He makes me so happy somedays that I just need somewhere to say it.



This makes me incredibly happy it is so wonderful to see people happy and in Love


Grocery shopping is done, have managed to put out the bins (without the help of creepy guy) and even managed to put some scrapping stuff back where it belongs as well as use the box my book from amazon came in to sort out all my mediums rather than have them fall all over the shelf.


----------



## Saoirse

Oh man he wrecked me last night. Best feeling everrrr!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

The past two days have been amazing. Went to my first music class yesterday, became instantly happy. This has been what I have been missing all year in college. Music. Then I decided to get the guts up to audition for one of the choirs, and what do you know I made it!  I have a really good feeling the rest of this semester is going to be the greatest. With my new roomie Dori moving in, my roommates and I being closer than ever, and having one of my best friends in San Francisco with me, I can say Im really digging the way things are looking up.


----------



## SMA413

I'm super excited for my mom's birthday in 2 weeks. I'm flying my sister in as a surprise and can barely contain it.


----------



## CAMellie

My poor hubby works 6 days a week. Luckily, today is his "short" day and he has tomorrow off!


----------



## CastingPearls

An independent film that I was performing in (horribly, I might add) about 15 years ago and was scrapped is now back on and I've been asked to return, that it's going to change direction and become a documentary, and the producer/director who is also an old friend who's reconnected with me, wants me to be one of the three women it will focus on.

We start filming in a month.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Getting the truck road ready is going to be a WHOLE lot cheaper than I thought. Makes me happy because I'll be to safely see my beautiful girlfriend, who is 6 hours away in Louisiana, on a regular basis. The universe seems to be working with me, instead of against me, for the first time in a long time.

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that the divorce got finalized this month, too.


----------



## Mishty

A few things have made this Monday fuckin' pimptastic:


Masturbation
Milk chocolate bars from France,full of nuts
New panties
New clone herb in my neighborhood


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> A few things have made this Monday fuckin' pimptastic:
> 
> Masturbation
> Milk chocolate bars from France,full of nuts
> New panties
> New clone herb in my neighborhood


 

You crack me up, girl.


----------



## GTAFA

One of the reasons i think this thread is important (and fun) is that happiness isn't usually handed to anyone. It's an art, a skill, a choice. Watching someone else have fun can sometimes show us the way. I think it's at least one reason we keep cats, because they know how to lounge and stretch and just live in the here and now (dogs too, but they're way more fun than that). Thanks to all who share their moments, lighting the path for the rest of us who maybe can't always manage it.


----------



## mel

I "officially" announced today that ... I am "engaged"


----------



## CAMellie

I think I'm getting the hang of this whole eyebrow-shaping thing. Small things are making me happy today :happy:


----------



## Mishty

mel said:


> I "officially" announced today that ... I am "engaged"



Yay Pinto!! :bounce:


----------



## Tracyarts

I'm one step closer to transforming my guest bedroom into a sewing and crafts room. A buyer finally came to pick up the vintage headboard I had in there, and now I have money to finish decorating and add some extra storage and organization stuff. 

Tracy


----------



## Lovelyone

My cousins daughter sent me a message out of the blue about my mom, whom I had been missing--and reminded me just how many people's lives she touched. It's heartwarming and makes missing her that much less painful.


----------



## CAMellie

Finally got all of the documentation we need to file our taxes


----------



## penguin

I dropped my daughter at school and walked home, stopping at the corner store to get a couple of things. While there, I bought a raspberry slushee. I sat in the shade to drink it, enjoying the frosty goodness and the cool breeze. It's a hot and humid day, so spending twenty minutes just enjoying that was really nice. I didn't enjoy the brain freeze so much, but it was the price you pay.


----------



## Aust99

First day back at school with the kids this year. Met my new class and they were great! So cute and a bunch of smarties so I can jump right in and do awesome things this year. But I am exhausted... 22 five year olds take it out of ya..


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> First day back at school with the kids this year. Met my new class and they were great! So cute and a bunch of smarties so I can jump right in and do awesome things this year. But I am exhausted... 22 five year olds take it out of ya..



so happy you have a great class Nat


I wrote another new blog and I am really pleased with how it turned out. Plus it already netted me a new follower yay


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

I have never been to a Dunkin Donuts, and one has just opened very close me. I am so excited.


----------



## CleverBomb

I have hot water. 
Thought I'd need a new water heater, or at least a major plumbing intervention, but discovered a clever way to flush the clogged tank outlet line and purge the nastily-stagnant water from the tank faster than I expected. 

I've relit the heater, and am just waiting for it to warm up. 

I'm going to be the first person to take a hot shower in that house in at least two years, possibly as long as four. 

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb

Despite having severe hay fever, I'm apparently not allergic to anything in my backyard *yet*. 
Granted, it's the off season for it, but this is southern California and as far as I know, there isn't an off-season here. 

-Rusty


----------



## willowmoon

Delightfully Peculiar said:


> I have never been to a Dunkin Donuts, and one has just opened very close me. I am so excited.



I seriously miss Dunkin Donuts. They don't have one out here where I live unfortunately, so definitely have a few donuts for me! 

I also miss Winchell's, now that I think of favorite donut places ....


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I'm happy that my uncle thought of me to make the cupcake tower for his upcoming wedding. I love to bake and I'm excited that I get a chance to do something on such a big scale! Not to mention I'll be getting paid for my work


----------



## NewfieGal

I am happy to have another 12 hour shift punched and outta the way... I'm one shift closer to retirement LOL


----------



## Weirdo890

I've spent the last few hours with a good friend, whom I've known since junior high school. We spent time watching _Blackadder_ and then _Midnight Cowboy_. It was time well-spent.


----------



## CAMellie

New cordless phone! :happy:


----------



## nugget34

Saturday overtime 9.5 hours at double time plus meal allowances


----------



## HottiMegan

I just got my own copy of Cat vs Human the book  It's fun and cute  And tomorrow, since we have a little extra scratch, I'm going to treat our bedroom to its very own Roku device so i can watch streaming HBO and Hulu while in bed


----------



## HayleeRose

Im happy to be going on a first date tomorrow. Been talking to this gut that I met on a dating site for a while, now finally meeting him in person, which is always hit or miss. But I have high hopes for this one.


----------



## Victoria08

Strawberry and white chocolate shower gel + body lotion :bow: Apparently very simple things make me happy


----------



## BBWbonnie

I'm happy today because I am not as cold as I was yesterday


----------



## Weirdo890

Because I have my one and only back!!! :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

Weirdo890 said:


> Because I have my one and only back!!! :wubu:



I am so happy to hear that


----------



## moore2me

Weirdo890 said:


> I've spent the last few hours with a good friend, whom I've known since junior high school. We spent time watching _Blackadder_ and then _Midnight Cowboy_. It was time well-spent.



Midnight Cowboy is one of my favorite movies. I remember when it first came out (yeh - I am really old). There was a big fight about the fact the ratings board wanted to give it a "X". It finally changed after more cutting. You can also see where Angelina Jolie gets her world class looks and smokin body.

"I'm walkin' here, I'm walkin' here." Ratso.


----------



## willowmoon

Weirdo890 said:


> Because I have my one and only back!!! :wubu:



That is fantastic news!! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Blackjack

moore2me said:


> You can also see where Angelina Jolie gets her world class looks and smokin body.



Wait, what?


----------



## Lovelyone

Blackjack said:


> Wait, what?


Angelina Jolie's father is John Voight, who starred in Midnight Cowboy.


----------



## Mathias

Snagged the last box of Twinkies in the store. And they were chocolate filling!


----------



## Blackjack

Lovelyone said:


> Angelina Jolie's father is John Voight, who starred in Midnight Cowboy.



Ohhhhh! Totally forgot that he was her father. :doh:


----------



## rellis10

I'm happy to be in regular contact with my little bro for pretty much the first time since he left for Uni. And, I may be going to visit him for a week at the start of March


----------



## willowmoon

It's Super Bowl Sunday!!!


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> It's Super Bowl Sunday!!!



I'm glad this reminded me about it. I'm not an American Football fan in general but I always try to catch the Super Bowl.


----------



## NewfieGal

willowmoon said:


> It's Super Bowl Sunday!!!



He stole what I'm happy about today lol... go Giants go!!!!!


----------



## penguin

I got to sleep til after 6 (that's an achievement, these days), had good sleep, and managed to get us both ready and out the door early. For a Monday, that's good stuff.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that by tomorrow there wont be any more commercials about the SUPERBOWL on t.v. Tired of hearing about it glad its over. 
.


----------



## supersoup

Superbowl foods, woot.


----------



## SMA413

I shaved my legs, did my hair, wore a cute outfit, and spoiled myself on a date night. I looked friggin hot. Better get used to it if my boy is leaving for 4 months.


----------



## toni

A fabulous weekend


----------



## spiritangel

oh my gosh I feel like its Christmas even if I did have to pay for some of the stuff that arrived

I got two parcels from friends and some other stuff I had been waiting on.


----------



## CastingPearls

I spent the weekend with wonderful friends, had an experience with a ghost which amazingly didn't scare me at all, came home to people that actually missed me (shockingly), gifts because they missed me, an overjoyed cat, a package from Amazon that I forgot I ordered, frequent texts, phone calls and special deliveries from an ex who's become a good and thoughtful friend, and basically confirmation of something I pretty much knew, but no longer cared about which, sometimes, is an awesome feeling to have.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I might be a little happy about this.


----------



## BBWbonnie

I felt reallly sick on Saturday and Sunday but now I feel fine!
I was sooo worried I was going to be sick for about a week, so I am happy that I eel greeeeeeeeeeat


----------



## willowmoon

OneWickedAngel said:


> I might be a little happy about this.



THIS.


----------



## Lovelyone

Having friends who care at a time when it means more than anything. I love them. :wubu:


----------



## Takeshi

It's not very often that I go cloth shopping, so today I bought me a new pair of jeans from AE! ^_^ It feels great, and looks good too!


----------



## HottiMegan

We put an offer in on a house that only came available over the weekend. It's so neat and unique. It even has a wood stove that resembles R2D2. It is only a few miles to work for hubs. I hope we get it! We'll know one way or another by Wednesday at 5.. So i'm keeping my fingers way crossed


----------



## CleverBomb

Front doorknob: fixed (was installed incorrectly)
Garage door sag: fixed (it's still askew due to mismatched springs, but this is progress)
Parts for garage door lock (two separate deadbolt locks and the parts to link them): on hand, waiting for a dry day for the work

A long way to go yet, but it's a start!

-Rusty


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that in a little over two weeks, max will be a black belt in tae kwon do.


----------



## SMA413

I get to see my boyfriend today  Unfortunately, he's leaving in 3 days, but I'm focusing on today.


----------



## mimosa

My son doesn't have to have an MRI for another two years!!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce:

*Does fat girl cartwheel but falls on plump tush*


----------



## mimosa

HottiMegan said:


> I'm happy that in a little over two weeks, max will be a black belt in tae kwon do.



This is awesome! Congrats! My little one is a blue belt.


----------



## mimosa

Takeshi said:


> It's not very often that I go cloth shopping, so today I bought me a new pair of jeans from AE! ^_^ It feels great, and looks good too!



Good for you. Gentlemen have to look and feel pretty too, right?


----------



## littlefairywren

Getting a message in the early morning to give true love, heal my heart and bring relief.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Going to New freaking Orleans tonight for the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to drink away this crummy, crummy week!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm so happy my mancreature received his package from me today _and_ I got to skype him while he opened it. My card and doodle had him in tears, though. :doh:


----------



## spiritangel

Megan thats sweet 

I am happy its grocery day there is a glut of food and yummy things in my house


----------



## penguin

I'm happy because my sister, her boyfriend, and another friend are staying over this weekend, and we're having two parties tomorrow (one kid friendly, one adults only) to celebrate her being back in town. Lots of social time, drinks, and more Death Match Croquet (this time with a HOOP OF FIRE OH YEAH). And my daughter gets time today with her aunt and tomorrow with her grandparents. Niceness all around.


----------



## Sweetie

I'm happy that I feel as though I'm finally accomplishing some of my most heartfelt desires...one of which is participating in Blankets of Love, which is a volunteer effort that crochets/knits squares that are made into blankets that are gifted to foster children aging out of foster care. I say a little prayer with every stitch for them to find many people to add to their circle that they can consider "FAMILY"...and that they have happy and prosperous futures filled with LOVE.


----------



## spiritangel

Sweetie my Nanna used to do something simmilar over here, as she got older the only thing she was able to knit were squares

my cousin and I were so upset with the uncles who cleaned out her house they tossed the last of her hand knitted jumpers and such and her needles and stuff out not even thinking that any of us might want them

I am happy cause a friend has been sweet and said not to stress about her card order arriving in time for valentines which gives me a chance to feel loads better before tackling the post office


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Taking my son and nephew to go see Star Wars Episode 1 in 3D tonight. My nephew is so excited...Aww! Brandon? He wants to see Episode 3 lol


----------



## NewfieGal

I am happy that my week off is finally here, nothing to do but relax... now if only I wasn't relaxing by myself LOL


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm happy that I don't have class until Monday. HOORAY!!


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that we have nothing to worry about home-wise because our management company said as long as we pay the rent they won't hassle us. Soooo...we're gonna get us a roommate and stay here


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> I'm happy that we have nothing to worry about home-wise because our management company said as long as we pay the rent they won't hassle us. Soooo...we're gonna get us a roommate and stay here



I'm happy about that! Good luck in the roomie search 


I'm happy that Max's teacher referred us to a house that is not on the market yet but thinks it'd be perfect for us. He doesn't want it because it's too far from work to commute. We're going to look at it tomorrow.


----------



## danielson123

A snowstorm is imminent


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My roommate's fiance told her to put her headphones on next time Bieber Hair is over and made her apologize for bitching about the noise we made last night


----------



## TwilightStarr

I just got done hanging out with one of my favorite people and we went to Walmart for the midnight release of the Breaking Dawn DVD  I am nerdy happy right now


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Taking my son and nephew to go see Star Wars Episode 1 in 3D tonight. My nephew is so excited...Aww! Brandon? He wants to see Episode 3 lol



And I am SO frickin happy that I bought those tickets online yesterday. The theater we went to was an hour away, so we had a little over an hour to kill when we got there. Went to Hastings, my heaven, and ended up spending more time there than I intended. They just have way too much cool stuff lol The boys ended up picking them out some star wars figures, I picked up Season 5 of Dexter and a Jack Skellington key ring, and left.

Got to the theater and madhouse puts it mildly. People were lined up all the way out the door. As we made our way through the madness, I heard some say that Star Wars was sold out for the 7:05. Thank God for will call machines to get my tickets! lol The movie was good, though my nephew took a 20-minute or so nap towards the end lol I nudged him in time to catch the fight with Darth Maul and they talked non-stop all the way home. <3


----------



## AuntHen

Something that I will not share right now but makes me cry tears of joy and want to leap in the air like a ballerina :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> Something that I will not share right now but makes me cry tears of joy and want to leap in the air like a ballerina :happy:



I so want to know, B!!


----------



## penguin

I had an awesome time at my party last night, even though Death Match Croquet got rained out (before we could get to the Flaming Hoop, too!). There was so much love and laughter there, just what we all needed. AND, even better, no hangovers this morning, and I got to sleep in til 8!


----------



## Aust99

fat9276 said:


> Something that I will not share right now but makes me cry tears of joy and want to leap in the air like a ballerina :happy:





littlefairywren said:


> I so want to know, B!!



Same!!! Hope it's what ran through my head on reading your post B!


----------



## spiritangel

that I am finished all the cards and such that I needed to make


----------



## Gingembre

fat9276 said:


> Something that I will not share right now but makes me cry tears of joy and want to leap in the air like a ballerina :happy:





littlefairywren said:


> I so want to know, B!!





Aust99 said:


> Same!!! Hope it's what ran through my head on reading your post B!



Me tooooooooo!


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that our former roommates' kids came and picked up the older cat to take him to the vet finally. I'm sad because he won't be coming back and I'll miss him.


----------



## Mathias

Adele won album of the year! Happy that she swept the Grammy's.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Mathias said:


> Adele won album of the year! Happy that she swept the Grammy's.



This makes me very happy too!! 

I <3 <3 <3 Adele!!


----------



## HottiMegan

The house that Max's teacher sent our way is going to be ours if all goes well! They accepted our offer and we start escrow tomorrow after we accept their counter offer! I'm so excited! I'd love to post the listing but i don't want to give my future address away. It's a blue house with 1450 square feet 3/2 and a nice big back yard.


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> The house that Max's teacher sent our way is going to be ours if all goes well! They accepted our offer and we start escrow tomorrow after we accept their counter offer! I'm so excited! I'd love to post the listing but i don't want to give my future address away. It's a blue house with 1450 square feet 3/2 and a nice big back yard.



Yay! That's great!


----------



## spiritangel

All outstanding mail (bar one thing I forgot I needed to do) is sent I can breathe a sigh of relief

I got the sweetest valentines card off a friend

and Ia m eating raspberry bullets which I bought myself for v day


----------



## SMA413

Both of my dogs/"step kids" are cuddled up with me on my couch. I have Sampson on my right and Cleo on my left. PLUS- they didn't have any accidents in my apartment. This was only the second time they've been in my place for 12+ hours. 

I'm hoping this means the next 97 days go by quickly and easily. 


I'm also happy because my bf texted me a pic of him to gauge his progress of his new diet/workout regime... that he's been on for a week. It was just a lovely reminder of how friggin hot he is. :wubu: I was all flustered at work today.  It's just fun to see the pic and be like, "Yep. That's mine. I get to jump that when he gets home."


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Purchased my tickets to see Staind, Godsmack & Halestorm in Nashville on May 11th. It's my birthday present to myself!


----------



## Surlysomething

*f r i d a y*


tomorrow i'm going for coffee with family and I get to see my ginger nephew that I adore
then lunch with an old friend


the rest of the weekend shall be even lazier.  

View attachment 6080232857_ab75083d2f.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy my friends invited me out to the bar with them for it's Mardi Gras thing. Yay drink specials! Us broke bitches _love_ drink specials!


----------



## CAMellie

20 chicken nuggets + 40mgs of OxyContin = Happy Melanie


----------



## CastingPearls

For those who follow, latest blog:

http://castingpearls-blowingbubbles.blogspot.com/2012/02/she-knows-about-storms.html


----------



## spiritangel

My wee ballerina is turning out really well, after being painful re stuffing stick going through her tummy. I think she is turning into an Ah mah zing bear.


----------



## willowmoon

My niece (who I mentioned about before in a different thread) is still in the hospital, but she's stabilizing somewhat. We were all prepared for the worst, that she would have passed away a few days ago, but she's fighting it. At points, she wanted to give up, but she's still holding on.


----------



## Mathias

Over 6,000 posts here on Dims! You guys are all awesome!!  :bounce:


----------



## imfree

Mathias said:


> Over 6,000 posts here on Dims! You guys are all awesome!!  :bounce:



My best wishes for your next 6K, Kind Gentleman.


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm going to see my good friend tomorrow. Also,I managed to find a model who will pose for me for life drawing.


----------



## spiritangel

My mummy sold some shares and is giving me some money so I got to got on a wee crafty shopping spree $120 later lol but I got loads. (also should add that was spent in less than 2hrs in two stores hehe)

very excited to have different sized art journal and water colour pad. As well as loads of other crafty things.


----------



## Mishty

I've got cheese in my pocket, and very soon it's going to be ready to eat.


----------



## willowmoon

Making progress on getting better in shape .... plus I'm not as prone to running out of breath when it comes to doing basic cardio, which is definitely encouraging.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My grandmother told me today that for being such a big help she's giving me $25, so I was able to make an appointment to get my hair cut Friday morning!  _[Oh my gods you guys, I'm so excited. I haven't had my hair cut since the beginning of summer -I think?- WAY too long for me!] _


----------



## Mathias

My complete asshole of a roommate is finally moving out!


----------



## Micara

It's been awhile since I've been happy- probably because I've been sick for what seems like forever!

I organized a Chili/Soup Cook-Off today at work, and it was a big success! We had 14 different soups and chilis to munch on all day, and the winner got the Golden Ladle. It was a lot of fun, and we raised a lot of money for the Party Planning Committee, which is great because I think we're gonna have to have a lot of retirement parties this year. 

Most importantly, I think my bosses appreciated the work I did on the cook-off, so hopefully _after_ all of those retirement parties, it will look good on my file when it comes time for promotions.


----------



## Deacone

I'm happy because I've applied to my first job in the last 5 years. I'm getting ready to change careers, get a more fulltime permanent job so I can settle down and pay for this bloomin' wedding without stressing so much about the cost


----------



## Tracyarts

I'm noticing a real improvement in my mobility and stamina. Yesterday afternoon we stopped off at a garden store to look for tomato and pepper plants. I fully expected to only be able to make it to the vegetable section, stick around just long enough to pick out the plants we needed, and then go back to the car to sit while my husband paid. But, I was able to get around just fine, and wound up walking around the store for a half hour before paying and leaving. Not because I was hurting too bad to keep walking, but because I had run out of stuff to look at.

Tracy


----------



## rellis10

Progress!

Not the kind of progress I'd prefer but progress nonetheless. I'd like a job, obviously, but in the meantime I'm _this_ close to confirming some work experience down in Lincoln and I'm booked to begin a short course at college the week after that just to boost my cv a little.

It's not much, but I feel the tide beginning to turn slightly.


----------



## danielson123

Rick, that's awesome! Progress is always good when you've been stuck in a rut for a while. (I still need to get on this. I'm exactly where I was a year ago. No job, no college, still watching my Grandma part time. Needs changing.)

I'm happy because my mom won $900 at the casino last night, which means a new TV. Just in time for Wrestlemania, too!


----------



## rellis10

danielson123 said:


> Rick, that's awesome! Progress is always good when you've been stuck in a rut for a while. (I still need to get on this. I'm exactly where I was a year ago. No job, no college, still watching my Grandma part time. Needs changing.)
> 
> I'm happy because my mom won $900 at the casino last night, which means a new TV. Just in time for Wrestlemania, too!



Awesome! My biggest win was £550 in an online poker tournament, what a fluke it was but it's an amazing feeling.

Oh, and just to make me happier, I have another job interview (for a job that's actually viable this time) on Tuesday. Woohoo!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Good luck with the interview!

I am happy because I just ate a powdered doughnut and now I'm going to nap for a coupla hours.


----------



## rellis10

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Good luck with the interview!
> 
> I am happy because I just ate a powdered doughnut and now I'm going to nap for a coupla hours.



Mmmmmmm.... doughnut *dribbles*

Oh, and thanks!


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> Awesome! My biggest win was £550 in an online poker tournament, what a fluke it was but it's an amazing feeling.
> 
> Oh, and just to make me happier, I have another job interview (for a job that's actually viable this time) on Tuesday. Woohoo!



Good Luck Rick with everything you have in the pipeline.


I am happy that I really do have some amazing friends especially with my 'Psychic Sisters'


----------



## WVMountainrear

I had a nice weekend visit with my boyfriend (whom I hadn't seen in entirely too long) and got completely spoiled.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that my sister is with me on this sad day...and I'm happy that she has left the jerk she was with and is now living with us. I've missed her and now we can catch up.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that Max is out of the hospital and seems to be all better. We have a buttload of follow up appointments this week but it's great to be home. I'm beyond exhausted. My bed and my kitchen are a great thing to have close at hand!


----------



## spiritangel

I finished my febuary tim holtz tag challenge yay


----------



## willowmoon

Kinda late to the party with yet ANOTHER tv series, but I've been watching the Battlestar Galactica series (the one that came out in 2004) as of a couple of days ago and I gotta say it's pretty damn amazing, far better than the cheesy series that came out in the late 70's. One of the things that I noticed is that the way the space combat scenes are shot remind me of Joss Whedon's "Firefly" series as well, especially with the zoom shots. 

Very happy to discover this series *finally* and realizing the show's hype wasn't undeserved. Now to go buy the other seasons as well as "Caprica" ....


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> Kinda late to the party with yet ANOTHER tv series, but I've been watching the Battlestar Galactica series (the one that came out in 2004) as of a couple of days ago and I gotta say it's pretty damn amazing, far better than the cheesy series that came out in the late 70's. One of the things that I noticed is that the way the space combat scenes are shot remind me of Joss Whedon's "Firefly" series as well, especially with the zoom shots.
> 
> Very happy to discover this series *finally* and realizing the show's hype wasn't undeserved. Now to go buy the other seasons as well as "Caprica" ....



BSG is a really great sci fi series. I was put off by all the hype too and didn't see it until late last year, so glad I did. There's also a couple of add-on specials, 'The Plan' and 'Razor'.... but don't watch them untill later on :happy:

Oh and the Firefly similarity hit me too, I think some of the same crew worked on both shows and that style carried over.


----------



## Linda

52 days until vacation! And man do I need this one. Comicon! Here we come!!


----------



## TwilightStarr

My best friend just called and said she got off work tomorrow night so we can go see Jana Kramer live at a local bar, I love that I get to see her live at least once before she gets super famous because I know she will, she is just that amazing! 
Also my best friend ordered our tickets for the Christina Perri concert in May!!


----------



## rellis10

I know I'm not supposed to put all my eggs in one basket.... but feck it I just don't care, that interview went so well I'm almost certain I'm going to get offered the job


----------



## CAMellie

Not only has my sister left the obnoxious, controlling jerk she was seeing - she has become gainfully employed at the company where my husband works. I'm SO very proud of her!!!


----------



## Alicia33

I am happy because we are heading out Friday at midnight for Disney World. I think me and DH are more excited than the kids


----------



## TwilightStarr

I finally got to the Doctor today and got some medicine so hopefully this dizzyness and lightheadedness will be gone soon and now I am on my way to see Jana Kramer perform live!!!!


----------



## Linda

I got a hug at the grocery store and it made paying the bill a little less painful.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sorry to be posting soo much on here today but at least I am posting on the happy thread and not the sad one lol

Just got back from the show, she was AMAZING!! Got an autograph and picture with her and she said she noticed that I was singing along to every song!!


----------



## bigmac

My oldest daughter was accepted into the University of Southern California's Master of Social Work program today.


----------



## Surlysomething

bigmac said:


> My oldest daughter was accepted into the University of Southern California's Master of Social Work program today.




That's awesome. Congrats, Dad!


----------



## imfree

bigmac said:


> My oldest daughter was accepted into the University of Southern California's Master of Social Work program today.



Congratulations, Bigmac, on you daughter's acceptance into The University program.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that Thursday is the BIG day for Max. He becomes a black belt!


----------



## danielson123

You all here at Dims are definitely the nicest bunch of people on the entire internets. Be proud of yourselves!


----------



## rellis10

danielson123 said:


> You all here at Dims are definitely the nicest bunch of people on the entire internets. Be proud of yourselves!



And you be proud of yourself too, you're part of it afterall


----------



## Surlysomething

rellis10 said:


> And you be proud of yourself too, you're part of it afterall


 
Well shoot. I thought you were going to say you got the job.

Haha.

Good luck!


----------



## rellis10

Surlysomething said:


> Well shoot. I thought you were going to say you got the job.
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Good luck!



Not quite yet, still waiting on a call so at least it isn't a no yet


----------



## Lovelyone

I unpacked 38 boxes today, have finally gotten my internet hooked up, put away all my clothes, put everything into my little tiny bedroom and still have a bit of room left to walk around in. We have lights, water, cable, internet, and tomorrow the gas man arrives. No more cold showers.


----------



## CleverBomb

Lovelyone said:


> I unpacked 38 boxes today, have finally gotten my internet hooked up, put away all my clothes, put everything into my little tiny bedroom and still have a bit of room left to walk around in. We have lights, water, cable, internet, and tomorrow the gas man arrives. No more cold showers.


Working hot water is an incredible luxury one doesn't appreciate until it's not there. 

-Rusty


----------



## Linda

I am happy that I survived the night. I woke up to finding two army guys (toys-not actual men ha-ha) melted to the lightbulb in my son's room. Ugh!


----------



## Mathias

I'm on Spring Break!


----------



## Tracyarts

I got my car back yesterday afternoon!

There was a pretty big problem with it that wasn't covered by any kind of warranty, but it's still in good enough condition to have a high enough value to justify repairing it. Because the budget is so tight, it took the better part of a year to save up most of the repair costs, and our income tax refund covered the rest. 

The inspection and registration are both expired, but I can't go renew them until Monday or Tuesday. I'm paranoid about getting a ticket, but not paranoid enough to not drive it all weekend. 

Tracy


----------



## TwilightStarr

I am happy and super thankful that there weather didn't get bad in my neighborhood!


----------



## danielson123

I saw my dad's side of the family for the first time in 3 years tonight. It wasn't horrible.


----------



## MattB

I have some incredibly stressful months ahead, but today I have time to work on my guitars. It's like meditation for me, or having a really good nap.


----------



## Deven

Rammstein is going to be in Pennsylvania! 4/26/2012!!! Oh my god!!!


----------



## NewfieGal

That I almost have another 3 12 hour dayshifts done


----------



## danielson123

1. I think I just roped my cousin into switching servers so we can play SWTOR together. I was getting lonely all by myself on Fort Garnik!

2. It's my favorite time of the week, where I pack up a bag and leave to go to my aunts house for half the week. I get to watch wrestling in HD and spend time with my special lady.

3. Lately my dad and I have been seeing more of each other (like a couple times a week now) and we're being more open and talking more than we ever have. He's my best friend.

If I could just find an empty notebook, I could get started on the journal I've been looking to begin. Maybe I should just write a blog instead? I've become more comfortable typing than handwriting over the years, anyways.


----------



## rellis10

Nothing huge, but I got asked if I'd like to take over from someone and part-run the E-Fed I'm in as a hobby. I see it as a real honor, since it shows how much trust the owner is willing to put in me, but I'm not sure if I can do the role. I have no experience in running an E-Fed at all.

Whatever the outcome, I'm just happy that I'm held in such high esteem by the owner and current holder of the position.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

rellis10 said:


> Nothing huge, but I got asked if I'd like to take over from someone and part-run the E-Fed I'm in as a hobby. I see it as a real honor, since it shows how much trust the owner is willing to put in me, but I'm not sure if I can do the role. I have no experience in running an E-Fed at all.
> 
> Whatever the outcome, I'm just happy that I'm held in such high esteem by the owner and current holder of the position.



Congrats! There's nothing better than feeling like someone trusts you with something that is important to them.
I know you'll do a wonderful job!


----------



## Micara

I'm happy because we are booking our cruise for October! It will be my first cruise. So excited!!!!!


----------



## Mathias

Laying on freshly washed sheets. Ahhhhhh. :happy:


----------



## danielson123

I began my diary. It's boring, but I think just writing stuff out helped me a ton. Plus, Microsoft Word is getting it's first use in forever. I wanted to use notepad, but the formatting made it impossible to read. I wrote way too much, but I think it's gonna turn out good for me.


----------



## willowmoon

Picked up season one of "Transformers: Prime" today (it came out at midnight early this AM), glad it's finally here!! It's so cool to hear Frank Welker's voice as Megatron, FAR better than Hugo Weaving!!


----------



## bigmac

bigmac said:


> My oldest daughter was accepted into the University of Southern California's Master of Social Work program today.



My son just got his pharmacy school acceptance letter from Texas Tech. Looks like the first two have successfully launched. Only three more to go.


----------



## rellis10

I ended up accepting my new role as 'Head of Creative Development' of my E-Fed last night. It sounds very high and mighty but it just means my biggest duty is organising, writing and posting the results, while helping out where I can with storylines.

This means nothing to anyone else, I know, but I'm happy to be getting stuck in to the background workings of the hobby i've been involved in for around 7 years.


----------



## CastingPearls

Today I went out spontaneously without having to anticipate and make note of every single detail because I used to be very agoraphobic and now am mostly just stress-related agoraphobic. I've pushed myself like hell to get out and I went for a drive, talked an old boyfriend into showing me how to work my GPS, and used it to get to a book store, a jewelry store to fix my bracelet and at the last second, I even stopped at a TGIFriday (I always wanted to go but ex-spouse hated them) and ate dinner alone and it was wonderful! I wasn't anxious or scared anywhere I went. THEN I got lost on the way back because there were detours and I started screaming at the GPS lol because she was saying 'readjusting' 'readjusting' so I ripped her off of the windshield and threw her on the floor, made it home alive and watched a Dr. Who rerun. Baby's Day Out all over again. I'm really proud of myself. I've lost 80 lbs too since I left him at the end of August. Every pound I lose, I think, to my ex, you tried to kill me and now I'm thinner than I've ever been as an adult, fucker. I'm winning.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Took my nephew to the mall to play in the new play center and then got some yummy chinese food :eat1:


----------



## Gingembre

CastingPearls said:


> Today I went out spontaneously without having to anticipate and make note of every single detail because I used to be very agoraphobic and now am mostly just stress-related agoraphobic. I've pushed myself like hell to get out and I went for a drive, talked an old boyfriend into showing me how to work my GPS, and used it to get to a book store, a jewelry store to fix my bracelet and at the last second, I even stopped at a TGIFriday (I always wanted to go but ex-spouse hated them) and ate dinner alone and it was wonderful! I wasn't anxious or scared anywhere I went. THEN I got lost on the way back because there were detours and I started screaming at the GPS lol because she was saying 'readjusting' 'readjusting' so I ripped her off of the windshield and threw her on the floor, made it home alive and watched a Dr. Who rerun. Baby's Day Out all over again. I'm really proud of myself. I've lost 80 lbs too since I left him at the end of August. Every pound I lose, I think, to my ex, you tried to kill me and now I'm thinner than I've ever been as an adult, fucker. I'm winning.



I'm proud of you too.


----------



## Micara

My daughter got her high school class schedule yesterday- and she was put into 3 out of 3 honors classes, including Sophomore Geometry! I am so proud!

Also, 10 kids in her class got suspended for buying/selling ADHD meds, and she was not one of them!


----------



## Mathias

Having a 4 hour long discussion of which superhero would win in a fight with friends.


----------



## J34

It's my birthday! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

J34 said:


> It's my birthday! :happy:


HAPPY BIRTHDaY!!!!


----------



## TwilightStarr

J34 said:


> It's my birthday! :happy:



Happy Birthday!


----------



## HottiMegan

J34 said:


> It's my birthday! :happy:



Happy Birthday!


----------



## HottiMegan

Found out today.. We got our loan!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> Found out today.. We got our loan!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:


Congratulations!


----------



## imfree

HottiMegan said:


> Found out today.. We got our loan!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:



Nice News!:happy:


----------



## rellis10

A got another interview, had a semi-interview over the phone for another position, was otherwise quite productive and I made possibly the most delicious stir-fry I've ever tasted.... overall a good day


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> Found out today.. We got our loan!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:



That is fantastic!!


----------



## HottiMegan

penguin said:


> That is fantastic!!





imfree said:


> Nice News!:happy:





CastingPearls said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you all  It's a load off my mind. It still doesn't feel like it's happening.


----------



## CastingPearls

Spending the weekend with my bestie and her family.

Friends here (current and formerly) who've shown how much they care about me, so sweetly and surprisingly, it's really touched me. Made me cry, but happy tears.

I almost fit into those custom painted jeans that came in the wrong size.


----------



## willowmoon

YAY!!!! My DVD set of Battlestar Galactica (Season 2.0) arrived!! Seasons 2.5 & 3 should arrive any day now, PLUS I'm watching "Transformers: Prime" as well so lots of good stuff to watch right now.


----------



## rellis10

I'm going to be a very busy bee next week. Job interviews on both monday and tuesday, seeing my 'job coach' on wednesday (like he tells me anything I don't already know  ), and I start my Sales and Managment course on thursday and friday.

Busy = Good


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> I'm going to be a very busy bee next week. Job interviews on both monday and tuesday, seeing my 'job coach' on wednesday (like he tells me anything I don't already know  ), and I start my Sales and Managment course on thursday and friday.
> 
> Busy = Good



sounds productive and much luck on the interviews Rick


I am happy I have 101 fans on my facebook Psychic Page if only my bears and crafts were as popular


----------



## rellis10

rellis10 said:


> I'm going to be a very busy bee next week. Job interviews on both monday and tuesday, seeing my 'job coach' on wednesday (like he tells me anything I don't already know  ), and I start my Sales and Managment course on thursday and friday.
> 
> Busy = Good



Oops, that should be Sales and Marketing. And thanks Amanda!


----------



## NewfieGal

I am happy that its Friday and this is my weekend off, and that there is something to do here in this small town this weekend, can't wait to start dancing


----------



## Saoirse

The best thing about having a sexy friend that spends his life on the road? Hot, raunchy sex meet-up on my vacation!! I CANT WAIT!!


----------



## Mathias

Pottermore is opening in April! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Today is the first day I looked into the mirror and thought "you look like your old self". It feels really good.


Got the mojo back!


----------



## balletguy

hey its friday i had a few drinks...im happy


----------



## Victoria08

I had a great experience at work today (I work in a plus size clothing store)...I love making customers feel beautiful no matter what size they are. That happened today and it was awesome 

Also, looked in the mirror today and actually thought to myself that I looked pretty damn hot...that made me happy.


----------



## balletguy

Victoria08 said:


> I had a great experience at work today (I work in a plus size clothing store)...I love making customers feel beautiful no matter what size they are. That happened today and it was awesome
> 
> Also, looked in the mirror today and actually thought to myself that I looked pretty damn hot...that made me happy.



good 4 you ...happy friday


----------



## Diana_Prince245

The sun is shining. I bought some Reese's Peanut Butter Eggs. My BFF and I are going out to dinner, and the cats haven't thrown up all day.

It's a darned awesome day.


----------



## Linda

The sun is shining, it's quiet, I have musci on and I have a free morning all to myself. Rare and lovely.


----------



## imfree

I just completed a regimen of antibiotics today, at home, for a cellulitis infection that could have put me in the hospital.:happy:


----------



## CAMellie

While I am completely heart-broken that my Jan Mom passed away this morning...I am happy that she is no longer in pain. She lived a long, full life and accomplished so much.


----------



## mel

11 weeks until Hawaii!!!


----------



## balletguy

It's Saterday!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hockey and pizza on a rainy, Saturday night.


----------



## Mathias

I rarely ever cook, but I had the biggest craving for shrimp so I made some. My mom tried it and said it was fantastic. :happy:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Mathias said:


> I rarely ever cook, but I had the biggest craving for shrimp so I made some. My mom tried it and said it was fantastic. :happy:



Ladies love a guy who can cook! Just sayin'...:wubu: :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

We've officially started packing. I did three boxes so far this evening. Max helped. He started two boxes of his own. He said, "Why didn't you tell me moving was so much fun, Mom?!" He was having fun packing up his oodles of Nerf dart guns. (People keep buying him those guns so he has a huge amount of them)


----------



## TwilightStarr

SNL!!! :d


----------



## Linda

willowmoon said:


> YAY!!!! My DVD set of Battlestar Galactica (Season 2.0) arrived!! Seasons 2.5 & 3 should arrive any day now, PLUS I'm watching "Transformers: Prime" as well so lots of good stuff to watch right now.



Ok, can I just come over right now and help you watch those?? :happy:



rellis10 said:


> I'm going to be a very busy bee next week. Job interviews on both monday and tuesday, seeing my 'job coach' on wednesday (like he tells me anything I don't already know  ), and I start my Sales and Managment course on thursday and friday.
> 
> Busy = Good



Good luck this coming week. 



Mathias said:


> I rarely ever cook, but I had the biggest craving for shrimp so I made some. My mom tried it and said it was fantastic. :happy:



Of course they were fantastic!! How did you make them? Matt we need pictures and recipes of these things lol



HottiMegan said:


> We've officially started packing. I did three boxes so far this evening. Max helped. He started two boxes of his own. He said, "Why didn't you tell me moving was so much fun, Mom?!" He was having fun packing up his oodles of Nerf dart guns. (People keep buying him those guns so he has a huge amount of them)




I am so excited for you Megan. I always hated moving, mostly the packing part. Unpacking was always fun. I was always surprised , like, Oh yea I have this lol And decorating a new place is lots of fun!


----------



## balletguy

I just drank my 1st Bloody Mary of the day


----------



## SMA413

I had a phenomenal night with some friends from work last night. It definitely helped shake up the funk I was in the last week or so.


----------



## willowmoon

Considering today is actually Tuesday, it feels like a Saturday to me. Don't know why but it does .... so I'll take it.


----------



## CastingPearls

willowmoon said:


> Considering today is actually Tuesday, it feels like a Saturday to me. Don't know why but it does .... so I'll take it.


No joke....I feel the same exact way all day today.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

*I am happy because im off to see one of my besties for a few days*


----------



## bigpapi4u

My days off work officially beganno work till Friday


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Yesterday was the day my mom died, and without really planning it, I made a visit to my Cotton Top (grams) who lives a few states away. I normally keep things about my mom to myself, but my Cotton Top is just the opposite. She came in after we said goodnight and told me how much she was dreading the 13th, and that she was truly happy that I had decided to show up unexpectedly. She's an incredible woman that I have learned so much from over my life, and being able to help her through one of her worst days made me happy. We had a wonderful visit, and I feel like I have a new respect for her.


----------



## rellis10

Hit interview numero dos of the week out of the park. I was asked to go back next week for a short 'trial' just to test out the position. With hope, I may not actually reach it to that though as I'll be hearing back from my last interview at the end of this week, which is the job I'd prefer. :happy:


----------



## Mathias

I finally got a great nights sleep last night and woke up in a great mood this morning. Plus, the weather is fantastic and I'll be spending the majority of my day outside.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I am so happy that I found this amazing place and have got to know some of you.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hugs Twilightstarr!!!! Glad you're here!


****

I'm THRILLED I found jewelry that I thought I left behind when I left the Mouse Whisperer. I found ALL of it, the real stuff and the fashion stuff, some of which had a lot of sentimental value, like a ring my sister made.


----------



## Linda

Today was awkward but not as awkward as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## SMA413

Today, I had quite a bit of fun car flirting with a cute cowboy in a big ol' truck this afternoon. It wasn't brief either. We covered quite a bit of I-35. I'm totally committed to my boyfriend but it's always fun to flirt... besides, there was ring on his left hand hanging out the window.

I had been feeling gross and unattractive lately so this was definitely an ego boost.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Also very happy about the fact that I got a lot of cleaning done and took a shower just in time to watch my favorite shows - One Tree Hill and Criminal Minds


----------



## Fattitude1

Repairs to my boat will be about half of what I originally thought. Multi thousands in savings.


----------



## penguin

I'm happy my headache seems to finally be easing :/


----------



## GTAFA

Beware the (fluor) Ides of March. GLAD that i've been to the dentist. It hurt. And the pain's over (YAY).


----------



## Jeeshcristina

I am so fortunate. I never would have guessed in a million years my life would have turned out this way. It feels like if I'm scared to let myself get too happy, because things like this don't happen to people like me. I can't stop smiling.


----------



## CAMellie

My first grandson will be born by planned c-section on April 13th and his name is Liam Thomas :wubu:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Midterms are done, my Bobcats play in the tourney tonight, and I'm having a beer right now.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Had an amazing few days with one of my best friends


----------



## balletguy

It's Friday!!!


----------



## Saoirse

Just happy I guess, which is a nice change from recent times. I got to see a few awesome friends this week, friends I hadn't seen in a while. One of them is so dear to me and I hardly see him anymore. Me and Ma grabbed him and made him go shopping with us. He followed us around like a good boy, pushing our cart  I surprised another friend the other night with an early birthday present and some Guinness cupcakes. We got to chill and chat and I loved up his doggies. Dropped off another batch of cupcakes to my Irish buddy. He wasn't at his apartment, but I saw him walking his pup to his family's lakeside cabin. I scooped them up, gave them a ride and we got to chill in by the lake and bullshit for a few hours. Again, I loved up the doggie. 

Tonight is a big bash at the bestie's house (hooray for landlords/neighbors being away all weekend!!) Tomorrow and Monday are days for WHATEVER I WANT cause Im off work till Tuesday!


----------



## balletguy

It is 70 outside, and it feel great


----------



## NewfieGal

I am happy that I almost have another weekend of night shifts done, 2 down 1 more to go, I am also happy to see that I think Spring might be on its way here which is great after 5 months of winter already lol its a balmy 5 degrees out today lol (thats 40 to you Fahrenheit people lol)


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm happy that my beloved Bobcats play late enough in the tourney that I'll be able to watch them.


----------



## cinnamitch

So many things
The weather is awesome here in MN
Financially we are ok
My grandson has his 1st big kid birthday party with guests who aren't family. He and his preschool friends are going bowling and there will be cupcakes and burgers. He is 4. His birthday was yesterday( yes a true St Patrick's Day baby), but with all the drunk celebrations here we thought we would hold off until today. He is so excited for this. Yay :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Talking on the phone with my baby sis about her summer wedding, our crazy family, dogs, makeup, boyfriends, babies, summer vacations, religion and everything under the sun.

That girl is my heart. :wubu:


----------



## Mathias

Good times with friends all weekend!


----------



## HottiMegan

Max told me he is having the best day. It's his 9th birthday today. I'm glad we could make him so happy


----------



## Fattitude1

Holy crap, Megan! He's NINE?!?!?! Happy birthday to him (man, I remember when you *announced*)

Successfully returned from a trip to MD and a great family visit.


----------



## Linda

cinnamitch said:


> So many things
> The weather is awesome here in MN
> Financially we are ok
> My grandson has his 1st big kid birthday party with guests who aren't family. He and his preschool friends are going bowling and there will be cupcakes and burgers. He is 4. His birthday was yesterday( yes a true St Patrick's Day baby), but with all the drunk celebrations here we thought we would hold off until today. He is so excited for this. Yay :happy:



So glad to hear good things and I hope the party was a success.



Mathias said:


> Good times with friends all weekend!



Yay!! I am glad you had a good weekend. 



HottiMegan said:


> Max told me he is having the best day. It's his 9th birthday today. I'm glad we could make him so happy



Happy Birthday to Max!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Fattitude1 said:


> Holy crap, Megan! He's NINE?!?!?! Happy birthday to him (man, I remember when you *announced*)
> 
> Successfully returned from a trip to MD and a great family visit.



No, wrong kid. I had Max before coming here  My other guy, Alex, is only 3 1/2


----------



## HottiMegan

Linda said:


> Happy Birthday to Max!!



Thanks, i'll pass it along


----------



## WVMountainrear

The Muppets comes out on Blu-ray/DVD tomorrow, and I'm going to grab a copy on my way to spend a lovely evening with my boyfriend.


----------



## HottiMegan

lovelylady78 said:


> The Muppets comes out on Blu-ray/DVD tomorrow, and I'm going to grab a copy on my way to spend a lovely evening with my boyfriend.



I'm happy about The Muppets too!


----------



## FAinPA

..ittsburgh?
On March 19?
Yes, Virginia

-It's 70+ degrees
-Cherry blossoms are in full bloom (I did say March, right? b/c it's not May 19)
-All windows in the apartment are open
-A gate to the most beautiful park in the city is mere yards away
-The forecast isn't expected to change all week
-I have no night shifts this week so I can enjoy the light and fresh air

Weather doesn't usually do much for me, I consider myself more of an avid _in_doorsman. But even a meteorological cynic has to appreciate what may be a once-in-a-lifetime occurrence.

But now that I've just put the hex on all of Western Pennsylvania, you can risk the farm on it being 40 degrees, overcast and damp when the Pirates play their opener on Apr. 5th.

Hoping it's a ridiculously early spring where you are as well!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Monday is officially over and Spring has sprung. :happy:


----------



## rellis10

Pardon my language but.... FUCK YEAH!

I got offered a job and said yes! About goddamn time. It'll just be an apprenticeship in customer service, but it's a job and I should have real prospects after the first year is done. :happy:


----------



## danielson123

Rick, that's fucking AMAZING! Congrats!

I'm happy that Dim's was kind enough to remind me that I hadn't posted in a while. Whoops! :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

rellis10 said:


> Pardon my language but.... FUCK YEAH!
> 
> I got offered a job and said yes! About goddamn time. It'll just be an apprenticeship in customer service, but it's a job and I should have real prospects after the first year is done. :happy:


 
That's awesome, Rick! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## CAMellie

My fever broke, I can breathe again, I'm less achy, and I'm even a tad hungry.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

The weather is wonderful on this first day of spring AND I had the off to enjoy it!


----------



## rellis10

danielson123 said:


> Rick, that's fucking AMAZING! Congrats!
> 
> I'm happy that Dim's was kind enough to remind me that I hadn't posted in a while. Whoops! :doh:





Surlysomething said:


> That's awesome, Rick! Congrats and good luck!



Thanks guys!


----------



## Linda

rellis10 said:


> Pardon my language but.... FUCK YEAH!
> 
> I got offered a job and said yes! About goddamn time. It'll just be an apprenticeship in customer service, but it's a job and I should have real prospects after the first year is done. :happy:



Congratulations!! That is awesome. 




CAMellie said:


> My fever broke, I can breathe again, I'm less achy, and I'm even a tad hungry.



Sounds like you're on the road to recovery. That's good news.


----------



## HottiMegan

danielson123 said:


> Rick, that's fucking AMAZING! Congrats!
> 
> I'm happy that Dim's was kind enough to remind me that I hadn't posted in a while. Whoops! :doh:



Yay!! I'm so happy for you!





My happy is we sign all the house papers on thursday! We get the keys april first cuz the current homeowners won't be out yet. I'm so nervous!


----------



## bigpapi4u

went to yogen fruz a red velvet and white chocolate yogurt it made happy:eat2:http://db.tt/BJkPqXyZ


----------



## Linda

bigpapi4u said:


> went to yogen fruz a red velvet and white chocolate yogurt it made happy:eat2:http://db.tt/BJkPqXyZ



First talk of bacon and then pictures of this. :eat2: 







I am happy just because actually. Had a rough couple of days, not feeling well, dealing with some things and today I woke up and Ijust knew it was going to be a great day!! And it has been.


----------



## Deven

So... I lost my wallet in December on 322 on my way to school... well, I just got a call from a State Trooper, and the PennDOT crew FOUND my wallet. My mom and I searched up and down the side of the highway, and couldn't find it. He was like, "Well, it's got about 25 bucks in it..." Haha!


----------



## CAMellie

Today is mine and Adrian's 4th anniversary.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

rellis10 said:


> Pardon my language but.... FUCK YEAH!
> 
> I got offered a job and said yes! About goddamn time. It'll just be an apprenticeship in customer service, but it's a job and I should have real prospects after the first year is done. :happy:



Congratulations on the job! I know you've been trying hard to get one.



HottiMegan said:


> Yay!! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My happy is we sign all the house papers on thursday! We get the keys april first cuz the current homeowners won't be out yet. I'm so nervous!



Congratulations on the house! I hope you and your family spend many happy years there. 



CAMellie said:


> Today is mine and Adrian's 4th anniversary.



Happy Anniversary!


----------



## rellis10

Thanks everyone,

I'm happy for the support and kind words of so many people on this sight. I appreciate everyone who sent me messages. I know being jobless isn't as bad a situation as a lot of people face, but the help you guys have offered has really helped me when I've been down.


----------



## WVMountainrear

rellis10 said:


> Pardon my language but.... FUCK YEAH!
> 
> I got offered a job and said yes! About goddamn time. It'll just be an apprenticeship in customer service, but it's a job and I should have real prospects after the first year is done. :happy:



Yay!! I'm so very excited for you!! Awesome news. :happy:



HottiMegan said:


> My happy is we sign all the house papers on thursday! We get the keys april first cuz the current homeowners won't be out yet. I'm so nervous!



Like you, I'd probably still be waiting for something bad to happen, but this is VERY exciting!! I look forward to when you post that you signed the papers, that on April 1st you took possession, that all is well, and that you love the new house. 



CAMellie said:


> Today is mine and Adrian's 4th anniversary.



Happy Anniversary!! :happy:



DevenDoom said:


> So... I lost my wallet in December on 322 on my way to school... well, I just got a call from a State Trooper, and the PennDOT crew FOUND my wallet. My mom and I searched up and down the side of the highway, and couldn't find it. He was like, "Well, it's got about 25 bucks in it..." Haha!



That's a nice surprise!

I'm away for a day, and tons of happy stuff goes on...


----------



## Saoirse

Yesterday was fucking awwwwesome! I got out of work mad early and it was so fucking beautiful outside that I called up a friend and begged him to go on a hike with my and the pup. We grabbed a 6 pack along the way and wandered aimlessly through fields. Found a big rock to sit upon, cracked open a few brews and talked for 2 hours. Stopped at the store on the way back, bought more beer, and ran into a friend I hadn't seen in a few weeks! Came home, had dinner, talked to a dear friend on the phone for a bit (found out he's working with a new band! cant wait to hear them!!), then headed to the fancy tapas bar for open mic with the bestie and his new boo. We ate some food, drank a few beers then headed out into the wonderful warm night. We drove around and smoked and an hour, then I went home. 

Work today was easy-peasy! Got to play the the boss' rambunctious 18 month old (he's so friggin funny!), heard a voicemail from friend thanking me for the cupcakes I left him for St. Patrick's Day -the best he's ever eaten-  and now Im tidying up my bedroom, doing some slight spring cleaning and will probably drink and smoke until Im comfortably numb and pass out while watching The Golden Girls reruns.

IM OFF ALL DAY TOMORROW!!

honestly the only thing that would made this week even better is some cock.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My roommate just texted me to say her boss called to ask her about me, and that I should have an interview at the hospital soon. Woo hoo! It'll almost double my pay.


----------



## HottiMegan

We went to sign the final papers thinking we'd have to fork over at least another $600 for closing costs but found out that they owe us!! That means we have $600 more than we thought we did for the move and appliances we need to buy!

We also found out that they miscalculated the monthly cost by about $50 in our favor! So it was a good day. 

House is officially closed on Thursday of next week. We'll get the keys on the 31st or 1st as per our sales contract.. (they needed 3 extra days to move out)

We're set to move on the 7th of April!


----------



## HottiMegan

lovelylady78 said:


> Like you, I'd probably still be waiting for something bad to happen, but this is VERY exciting!! I look forward to when you post that you signed the papers, that on April 1st you took possession, that all is well, and that you love the new house.



Yep, It's not real until we're moved in. There's still a re-inspection happening Monday, so we're on edge. The three inch stack of papers have been signed though. The underwriter for the loan gave their okay. So i guess we're good to go! (I'm still worried it wont!)


----------



## Linda

HottiMegan said:


> We went to sign the final papers thinking we'd have to fork over at least another $600 for closing costs but found out that they owe us!! That means we have $600 more than we thought we did for the move and appliances we need to buy!
> 
> We also found out that they miscalculated the monthly cost by about $50 in our favor! So it was a good day.
> 
> House is officially closed on Thursday of next week. We'll get the keys on the 31st or 1st as per our sales contract.. (they needed 3 extra days to move out)
> 
> We're set to move on the 7th of April!





Yay!!!! That had to have made your day. So awesome!!


----------



## rellis10

Sorted out my start date for work! I start on monday. Nervous but excited at the same time. Plus I get to go to the jobcentre tomorrow and say goodbye for a long time, haha.

And also I posted my first set of results as the 'Head of Creative Development' in my efedding hobby. It was a lot of work, but everyone seemed to like them.

Overall, a pretty darn good day


----------



## TwilightStarr

I am going out with one of my favorite people to the bar where my best friend works at to see some of my old friend's band play!

It's going to be a night full of awesome and will probably result in some pictures for me to post! 

\m/


----------



## Saoirse

Took my pup for a good hike yesterday. Brought some beers and my kite and headed up to that gorgeous field! So warm and bright with a slight breeze, which unfortunately wasn't strong enough to get my kite in the air but it was fun trying! On my way home (only 5 minutes away!) I passed by my friend's mom's house and saw him out doing yard work, so I stopped and we burned one and chatted. He's moving back in and Im so happy! Found out another friend is moving back to town next month as well! Im feeling bad for my friends, since they dont really want to be living back at home, but Im very happy that they'll be so close and we'll get to kick it more. All my boys are coming back to me!!

plus- my friend is super fucking cute. I pulled into the driveway and he was shirtless and glistening with sweat. Got a super hot bod, some sexy tattoos and a good tan going. I played it cool, but my ladybits were going wild and all I could think about was that drunken, lust-filled night we spent together a year ago. Kinda hoping that this summer has a few more of those nights with him. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm

Tonight is the bestie's bf's surprise birthday party. Im kinda nervous, since its going to be me, bestie, bestie's bf and like 15 of his friends and coworkers. I've met two of them, but there's gonna be a whole ton of new people for me to meet and IM WICKED SHY!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

I did our state taxes today. (I've been too busy to steal time for taxes.) We usually have to pay something when filing but this year we get a nice sized refund! It's going to help buy us a washer or dryer. I don't know if the tax rules changed but i'm not going to complain! I'm happy to have an extra cushion of money. Next year will be interesting being homeowners..


----------



## WVMountainrear

I had a hankering for Chinese food that I just satisfied. Fortune cookies always amuse me...mostly because the last few I'd gotten weren't "fortunes" at all. They're just random statements. The one I had this evening had two in it.

The first: "You are broad minded and socially active." (Again, not a fortune so much, but totally hilarious when you at the obligatory "in bed" at the end.) 

The second: "You will travel far and wide, both pleasure and business." (At least it's a fortune...and also totally hilarious when you add "in bed." Lovelylady78's Plus Size International Escorts, perhaps?)


----------



## Fattitude1

an easy day at work... for a change.


----------



## imfree

I was blessed to be able to get outside for about an hour, early this evening and enjoy some perfectly beautiful Middle Tennessee weather! I actually did a "Tenn Loop Ranch equivalent" of mending fences, a couple simple outdoor electrical tasks that totaled about 15 minutes between the 2 of them. I have to drag a heavy-duty lawn chair with me and stop working often to recover my oxygen saturation. Good news is that time spent recovering oxygen saturation was well spent because all my movement was steady and dead-accurate. Today was the first time I had completely managed an outside task with regard to oxygen saturation and rest needs.:happy:

The old thunbdermike head hung too low and had been blown into the gutter downspout too many times!:doh: 

View attachment ThunderMike head broken 3-26-12 wb sm.jpg


View attachment ThunderMike outdoor mic assembly wb sm.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

imfree said:


> I was blessed to be able to get outside for about an hour, early this evening and enjoy some perfectly beautiful Middle Tennessee weather!



I'm really, really, really happy you got outside today! 

Maybe you can try for a few minutes everyday and breathe in some fresh air. Blow that stink off.


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> I'm really, really, really happy you got outside today!
> 
> Maybe you can try for a few minutes everyday and breathe in some fresh air. Blow that stink off.



That's exactly what I plan to do! Thanks for the kind, encouraging words, too.

Having to negotiate a tiny, narrow utility room to get to our side deck was real problem because Mom had it dangerously overfilled with the usual utility room stuff. Mom had been wanting me to get out there for fresh air, too, so I asked her to find other places for all that stuff. She kindly helped me by doing a great job of making the room safe! Being on the East end of the house, with no windows other than glass panels in the door, the room is our best chance of survival in a severe storm, too!

Here's a shot of the dryer and East side door. The dryer is as far back as the hose, cord, and plug will allow and the frame on that door's hinge side nearly touches the other wall! The room might be 8 feet long, but a couple baskets of clothes and a shelf unit kept me from going back far enough to get this shot from inside the room! 

View attachment Tenn Loop Ranch util rm wb md lg.jpg


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

So, I'm seeing this girl.

She's a very attractive BBW, and is "proud of her curves" (her words, not mine). Not to mention she's smart, friendly, and seems to like me quite a bit. We've only dated once, and she's already messaging me every day just to say hi.

I don't know her that well yet, but she seems awesome.

*Too *awesome...

OK. This can't be right.

She might be a 419 scammer. No, she's definitely from around here - I can tell by her accent - and if that was the case, I think she would've already asked me if I was interested in visiting Nigeria. 

Maybe she's an undercover federal agent, and has mistaken me for a drug lord or domestic terrorist who happens to have the same name as me. Possible, but not likely. She didn't even know my name when we met, and I don't think the government knows I'm an FA.

I don't have a life insurance policy, so I don't think she's after that. 

Maybe she's planning to harvest my organs and sell them on the black market. Have all her previous boyfriends ended up disappearing under mysterious circumstances? 

Must investigate.


----------



## CastingPearls

That Guy You Met Once said:


> So, I'm seeing this girl.
> <snip>
> Must investigate.


Some people who seem 'too good to be true' really are just....true.


----------



## Surlysomething

imfree said:


> That's exactly what I plan to do! Thanks for the kind, encouraging words, too.


 
Not exactly sure why you posted a picture of a door and a dryer. Haha.

You need to get some better subject matter.


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> Not exactly sure why you posted a picture of a door and a dryer. Haha.
> 
> You need to get some better subject matter.


Hehhehhehheh Picture is evidence of a tiny room. I'll take the camera with me one time when I go outside.


----------



## Mathias

I won a $25 Amazon giftcard at Bingo when I decided to go a few minutes before it started. I'm using it to buy the Hunger Games Trilogy. :bounce:


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> Not exactly sure why you posted a picture of a door and a dryer. Haha.
> 
> You need to get some better subject matter.



This portable oxygen unit isn't much better, but it is a great introduction into today's back deck adventure. I was prescribed the minimal rate of 2 liters-per-minute when I had to go back on a little over a year ago. I retained the 2 liter Coke bottle sized portable tank this go around, so I have a hand carried portable that allows me far better mobility than the 2 foot tall large cart mounted tank. The portable is practical because I'm at 2 LPM and the portable runs a little over 2 hrs at that flow rate. I gave up the portable when I was a 3 LPM because the tanks run empty too quickly. I am very happy to have the superior mobility I get with that hand held portable oxygen system!

I took about a dozen shots outside and will be posting them in the " Hi.. Is anyone into photography?" thread after I've worked them. 

View attachment Backdoor 3-27-12 12 oxy wb md sm.jpg


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I get to use the rest of my Wal-Mart gift cards today, YAY!


----------



## Surlysomething

imfree said:


> This portable oxygen unit isn't much better, but it is a great introduction into today's back deck adventure. I was prescribed the minimal rate of 2 liters-per-minute when I had to go back on a little over a year ago. I retained the 2 liter Coke bottle sized portable tank this go around, so I have a hand carried portable that allows me far better mobility than the 2 foot tall large cart mounted tank. The portable is practical because I'm at 2 LPM and the portable runs a little over 2 hrs at that flow rate. I gave up the portable when I was a 3 LPM because the tanks run empty too quickly. I am very happy to have the superior mobility I get with that hand held portable oxygen system!
> 
> I took about a dozen shots outside and will be posting them in the " Hi.. Is anyone into photography?" thread after I've worked them.



Why do you need oxygen to begin with?


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> Why do you need oxygen to begin with?



The VA medical system never gave a clear answer to that question. A civilian cardiologist did an ultrasound on my heart, back in early '05, and said I was 65%/35%, but I don't know it that was clear/plaque or plaque/clear. My best guess is that arterial plaque, obesity, cellulitis infections, diabetes, and congestive heart failure all factor into my need for oxygen. Nothing hurts, I have good skin color, and I'm not retaining fluid. The VA says I'm managing my conditions well.


----------



## Victoria08

A stranger told me I looked beautiful  It wasn't from the man of my dreams, unfortunately, but I'll take a compliment from anyone  Besides, I think this was the first non-family member/friend that called me beautiful...so yeah, it made me very happy to hear that. :blush::happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

Victoria08 said:


> A stranger told me I looked beautiful  It wasn't from the man of my dreams, unfortunately, but I'll take a compliment from anyone  Besides, I think this was the first non-family member/friend that called me beautiful...so yeah, it made me very happy to hear that. :blush::happy:



That's always a great ego boost. I get that on occasion but not too often so it always puts a boost in my step and makes me happy.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

CastingPearls said:


> Some people who seem 'too good to be true' really are just....true.



I see.


...How much did she pay you to say that?


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy because we just bought a brand new side by side black fridge with an ice machine, and water filtration system. Because we got it on our Sears card, we saved over $100 on it!  Savings make me happy  Charging it also leaves more cash in our pockets for incidentals of the move  I hate using credit but i think we can swing this.


----------



## penguin

A friend offered to loan me some money so I could buy a new mattress, and I did. I hope it gets here soon, my current mattress is old and awful.


----------



## HottiMegan

penguin said:


> A friend offered to loan me some money so I could buy a new mattress, and I did. I hope it gets here soon, my current mattress is old and awful.



What a wonderful friend. Sweet dreams when it comes!


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> What a wonderful friend. Sweet dreams when it comes!



She is wonderful. I'll pay her back at tax time. I hope it's as good as all the reviews says it is!


----------



## Aust99

Yay Penguin.... nothing worse than a shitty mattress... I had to replace my squeaky bed frame as it was keeping me awake.... It had been in storage for a few years while I traveled and I guess it was damaged... When I got my new bed I was in heaven. 

My Yay for today is I have finally figured out how to get my wireless internet working on my work computer to replace my personal one that died 3 weeks ago. No more using up my phone internet data...


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I made cinnamon rolls from Paula Deen's recipe last night in anticipation of a Game of Thrones marathon today.


----------



## CAMellie

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I made cinnamon rolls from Paula Deen's recipe last night in anticipation of a Game of Thrones marathon today.



Cinnamon rolls AND Game of Thrones?!?!?! What time should I be there?


----------



## willowmoon

I was able to buy a hardcover collector's edition guide for Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim this morning for only $10 !!


----------



## Saoirse

Victoria08 said:


> A stranger told me I looked beautiful  It wasn't from the man of my dreams, unfortunately, but I'll take a compliment from anyone  Besides, I think this was the first non-family member/friend that called me beautiful...so yeah, it made me very happy to hear that. :blush::happy:



One of the best feelings ever! Sweet random compliments from strangers rock! I can remember a few... once when I was younger (14ish) I went to an Irish festival with my family and I was wearing a flower wreath on my head and an old man passed us and said I looked like an Irish lass and he smiled big. I blushed and said thanks! And then last year I was in SanFran with a friend and I had a flower clipped in my hair and an old hippie walked by (we were in Haight-Ashbury) and he smiled to me and started singing Led Zepplin's Going To California- "Someone told me there's a girl out there with love in her eyes and flowers in her hair. " It was so sweet!


----------



## MRdobolina

left my cell at home.. came home the wallpaper was set to Brokeback Mountain ... i lol'd


----------



## MRdobolina

fuuu wrong thread sposed to be random


----------



## CAMellie

Leonard Nimoy on The Big Bang Theory!!!!!!:bow:


----------



## HottiMegan

Yay! The house is officially closed!! 8 days till we move! We even have some escrow coming back to us!


----------



## Aust99

HottiMegan said:


> Yay! The house is officially closed!! 8 days till we move! We even have some escrow coming back to us!



Congratulations Megan and hubby!!!! Welcome to home ownership and all the joys and frustrations that come with it. It's all worth it in the end. What a great achievement.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I just got home from another thursday night of hanging out with some old friends and having a great time!!


----------



## Lovelyone

Thunderstorm! The rumble reminds me of my mom cos she used to tell us that God was up there bowling.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm headed out to lunch with a friend before I finish up all my homework and have a school-free weekend!


----------



## Mathias

I have so little to do today and so much time to do it.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that my doctor listened to me yesterday and prescribed pain pills for my hip and muscle relaxers for my lower back spasms. I'm also happy that, while I was waiting for my prescriptions to be filled, I was able to go down the hall and get the x-rays done that I've been needing for months.


----------



## willowmoon

Was previously sad that a tv station known as "RTV" (retro TV) was dropped by a local affiliate in favor of a health network channel instead a couple of months ago ... well just recently there's a network known as "MeTV" on another local affiliate station. I like their lineup better because they air classics like "Star Trek" as well as "Lost in Space" .... AND .... they also air animated goodies like "He-Man & The Masters of the Universe" along with "She-Ra" on Saturday mornings. Very happy!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm going to see my uncle Saturday for the first time since my father's funeral fifteen years ago. He is the only remaining member of my father's family. I've had no contact personally with him or my cousins in all this time, but one of my cousins has just moved from TX to a town about 35 miles south of me in NY and has invited my husband and I over to visit as her parents (my aunt and uncle) will be visiting. I'm terrified and anxious because they've never seen me so fat, but the stronger emotion is excitement about seeing my uncle. It will be like seeing my dad again. They looked a lot alike, had similar mannerisms, same conservative, engineer-geek types. He's also very different of course, but I miss my dad so much that I'm over-the-moon at the idea of being around someone made of the same DNA as him. I'm afraid I'm going to burst into tears when I see him, but maybe I won't. My anxiety is growing from the anticipation of my evil Aunt's disapproving eyes and questions from all about why I'm not working, am I still making art, and how I might respond if they ask how I spend my days. Also, my cousin bought a three story 1800's Victorian mansion. I'm afraid my fat ass is going to bust through a floor board somewhere. Will I make it up all the stairs if they insist on giving us a tour? Antique house = antique furniture? Is there going to be anything I'll be able to comfortably sit on? I have a folding chair I'll stick in the car, but how embarrassing is that going to be?

All the crap aside, I'm really happy about seeing my uncle.


----------



## CAMellie

They'll be here in about an hour to fill up the U-Haul with as much of her stuff as humanly possible. Soooooo looking forward to this!


----------



## HottiMegan

Yay! We might have found ourselves a decent dining set used through hubs work newsletter for only $60! I am stoked about that


----------



## WVMountainrear

After work tomorrow, I start a self-made extra long weekend that will hopefully be packed with a lot of good times. :happy:


----------



## penguin

A friend of my mother's found this two for one sale in the city here, and bought me this swimsuit, and that colour. It's as sexy as hell and it should fit. I'll try it on later. I'm meant to be going to the beach with a friend next week, so I'll even get to wear it soon!


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> A friend of my mother's found this two for one sale in the city here, and bought me this swimsuit, and that colour. It's as sexy as hell and it should fit. I'll try it on later. I'm meant to be going to the beach with a friend next week, so I'll even get to wear it soon!


I saw that swimsuit in teal on another site and LOVED it! The fabric is different but I really like the cut.


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> I saw that swimsuit in teal on another site and LOVED it! The fabric is different but I really like the cut.



I'll be sure to post photos once it's on


----------



## CAMellie

Much progress was made in getting her stuff out. We're now sleeping in our new bed in the now empty master bedroom. Very happy!


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

I just got to meet Don Hertzfeldt and talk with him for over an hour.

It was fun.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Tomorrow I get to go to the family justice center and do health assessments on children who are being admitted into the foster system. I'm super excited.


----------



## Lovelyone

It's a pretty day here. Gorgeous weather


----------



## CAMellie

Even more progress was made today and it'll all be FINALLY finished on Saturday!


----------



## WVMountainrear

One word: David :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

The view out my bedroom. I didn't think it would snow this late in the year.


----------



## imfree

The most highly regarded Guy in VLF Natural Radio is interested in my VLF Loop Receiver and is enthusiastic about testing it side-by-side with his E-Field receiver, meaning that I will be able to have my receiver tested in real-life conditions, by an expert, without having to travel to the West Coast! I ordered the first round of parts today and begin physical construction next week! 

View attachment VLF Scoutmaster labeled wb md.jpg


----------



## imfree

HottiMegan said:


> The view out my bedroom. I didn't think it would snow this late in the year.



Whoa!, what a view! If that view added less than USD 5K to the cost of your home, then it was a *steal*!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

HottiMegan said:


> The view out my bedroom. I didn't think it would snow this late in the year.



*WTF SNOW???????/ not sure where you live in CA..but I guess near the mts!

CRAZY...and amazing view!!!

CONGRATS....I bet you are loving it*


----------



## curlyrachel

i'm happy about my new haircut! it turned out even better than i expected.

i am however sad that i cannot figure out how to attach a picture of it to this reply.


----------



## HottiMegan

HDANGEL15 said:


> *WTF SNOW???????/ not sure where you live in CA..but I guess near the mts!
> 
> CRAZY...and amazing view!!!
> 
> CONGRATS....I bet you are loving it*


It is fun being surrounded by trees. We're close to the Lassen national forest.



imfree said:


> Whoa!, what a view! If that view added less than USD 5K to the cost of your home, then it was a *steal*!!!



It's not usually so cold here. Usually it's shorts and tee weather by now. We're only at 2500 feet. Im glad that the weather was nice moving last weekend. Next week it'll be in the 70s.


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh my! Somebody surprised me with a box of hand-dipped chocolates!


----------



## spiritangel

Tonight (well some time later today not sure exactly what time here) is the release of Starkids new Musical on Youtube, sooo excited to finally be able to see HolyMusical [email protected] can not wait to see who is who and such


----------



## willowmoon

My niece will now be reunited with her mom in Heaven. I'm happy that her suffering has ended and I hope she truly finds eternal peace.


----------



## curlyrachel

willowmoon said:


> My niece will now be reunited with her mom in Heaven. I'm happy that her suffering has ended and I hope she truly finds eternal peace.



i hope that for her as well.


----------



## Linda

That I have so many people in my life that inspire me to be a better person.


----------



## CAMellie

My first grandson was born yesterday!!!!! Liam Thomas was born Friday April 13th at 1:22pm weighing 7lbs. 3oz and measuring 20 1/4" in length. He has a full head of dark hair and is as beautiful as his mother :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

CAMellie said:


> My first grandson was born yesterday!!!!! Liam Thomas was born Friday April 13th at 1:22pm weighing 7lbs. 3oz and measuring 20 1/4" in length. He has a full head of dark hair and is as beautiful as his mother :wubu::wubu::wubu:


Mazel tov!!!! That's great news!!! God bless the baby and his parents!


----------



## imfree

CAMellie said:


> My first grandson was born yesterday!!!!! Liam Thomas was born Friday April 13th at 1:22pm weighing 7lbs. 3oz and measuring 20 1/4" in length. He has a full head of dark hair and is as beautiful as his mother :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Sweet! Congratulations to you and the happy parents.


----------



## CastingPearls

Eleventh-hour plans for tomorrow are go!!!! Woot woot!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Spending a wonderful day with a fellow Dimmer at a Renaissance festival! Quite excited, I gotta admit!!


----------



## balletguy

It is going to be 85 here today!!!


----------



## Linda

This is one test I really didn't mind failing.


----------



## Surlysomething

Linda said:


> This is one test I really didn't mind failing.



Found the energy to get some things done early and the rest of the day is mine to be laaaaaazy!


----------



## NewfieGal

That i almost have another weekend of night shifts done


----------



## spiritangel

A B12 shot today yay hopefully I will feel the difference it makes


I get to be creative as I have 3 friends to make birthday cards. And my nieces sweet 16th signature bear turned out really well


----------



## balletguy

The day is comming to an end however it was a great dat weather wise...85,,,lot of rum!


----------



## penguin

I'm happy because I feel happy. I've done my moping and crying and feeling sorry for myself, but I've decided I'm done with that. School holidays are over so I have my days to myself again, and I've decided to dive back into writing, to see if I can get that novel out of my head and into a readable form


----------



## Saoirse

I was worried about a friend that was going thru some shit, but I ran into him last night and he's doing good! I was missin my buddy! Annnddd Im going out with some friends tomorrow night and a guy I recently met might join us for a beer or two... :blush:


----------



## Tracyarts

It's Payday!


----------



## CastingPearls

It was an amazing wonderful blissful day.


----------



## Mathias

An annoying and busy day gave led to a fun pixie stix and five hour energy shot fueled evening. :bounce:


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

*I now have a girlfriend.*

I want to post a picture, but I haven't asked her permission yet.


----------



## spiritangel

That Guy You Met Once said:


> *I now have a girlfriend.*
> 
> I want to post a picture, but I haven't asked her permission yet.



congrats 


my grocery shopping is done for another fortnight

and i should just have enough money to go to both my nieces and my sisters bf's birthdays (who on earth puts these things 3 days appart thats insanity)


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Got permission.


----------



## SMA413

It was a beautiful day today. I got a bunch of shit done at my boyfriend's house in Bastrop- cleaned the house, worked on the yard clearing task. Speaking of the bf, only 5 more weeks till he comes home!


----------



## CastingPearls

That Guy You Met Once said:


> Got permission.


She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Ruffie

Went to Fat Burger with my son who treated me to dinner out so I didn't have to cook. I had been working out and cleaning house so hair was wild and no makeup on when I went to pick him up from work and he suggested it. The girls there know him as the store he manages is two doors down and were visiting with him as he placed our order. He said decided I didn't feel like cooking and didn't want mom to cook and so came for dinner. And the Asian ladies behind the counter and said No way thats your MOM? I thought she was sister. You must be a young mom cause you look like sister not mama. I said oh not young and yes I am his mother. She said well you no look like mom. I laughed and said Jerry I hope you included a nice fat tip when you paid for our meal for that nice compliment. LOL


----------



## Surlysomething

A friend just had her second son last night. He's healthy and everyone is very happy.

Great way to start the day!

Welcome to the world, Hudson!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Scheduled a week off from work in May and made reservations to take my Mom to the beach. We haven't had a girls trip together in way too long. Called to tell her last night, and she was so excited.

I told her my only requirement was that she buy a bathing suit, so we could get in some pool time. She hasn't worn one in years, but always loved to swim. Said she was too old (72), too fat (sz 20), too saggy. Told her I couldn't make her look younger, but would stand by her and make her look thin  She just called to tell me that she bought a suit!


----------



## spiritangel

That Guy You Met Once said:


> Got permission.



Aww she is beautiful you lucky Man



Shaylyn Loved her Signature bear, and the pendant I made for it


----------



## HottiMegan

The apartment is all out of our hair. Keys are turned over. Now we can focus on our house. Three weeks until our housewarming party


----------



## NewfieGal

I am happy to see the sun is shining and to be able to feel the suns warmth on my pasty white skin lol i need a tan so my dark circles aren't so noticeable lol


----------



## CastingPearls

I got my first bday gift today and it was very very sweet. Literally.


----------



## balletguy

ummm its 4-20


----------



## Saoirse

hippie butt sex. hippie any sex. or really just sex. but the hippie butt sex was awesome.


----------



## Mathias

Had brunch and enjoyed the weather for a little bit, and now I'm marathoning Nip Tuck.


----------



## imfree

I started physical construction of an evaluation unit, a VLF Scout Natural Radio Receiver, today, that will be be shipped to a well-known authority on VLF Natural Radio.

Cabinet and a few of the receiver's parts on my bench. 

View attachment VLF Scout spm int parts wb md.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

finally some rain and no noise


----------



## Surlysomething

Saoirse said:


> hippie butt sex. hippie any sex. or really just sex. but the hippie butt sex was awesome.




I'm not against sex or anything, but this kind of belongs in the sex thread, no? I'm not a prude or anything, but some people really feel uncomfortable seeing blatant sexuality in a general area of a forum. Just a respect thing.


----------



## spiritangel

That I have friends to talk sense into me when people want to be cruel and viscious. They remind me that I do not have to take on board their venom nor their hate


----------



## Lovelyone

my whiny, mouthy 9 year old niece is spending the night at her sisters...ah peace and quiet at last!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

I have had a lovely weekend full of wonderfully awkward moments with some friends who may as well be family. Now we're going to brunch it up at our favorite little latin cafe, and enjoy this gorgeous spring weather. Homework? What homework?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Tomorrow = David :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

lovelylady78 said:


> Tomorrow = David :happy:



Woot!!!!...................


----------



## HottiMegan

I had a great weekend. We had some visitors to the house. We put the boys' rooms together. I unpacked a ton of boxes and the place still looks clean! Hubs was a great help too. While i slept in today, he did dishes and fed the kids. That was nice


----------



## Saoirse

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not against sex or anything, but this kind of belongs in the sex thread, no? I'm not a prude or anything, but some people really feel uncomfortable seeing blatant sexuality in a general area of a forum. Just a respect thing.



hey guess what? BUTT SEX MAKES ME HAPPY. so I posted about it. respect that.


----------



## spiritangel

My Mum called and told me she is putting money in my account tomorrow. After the hellish weekend I had and some other dramas this made my day


----------



## rockhound225

It's Monday night and that means dollar pints of Killian's down at my favorite bar.


----------



## swinglifeaway

I impulse ordered a Synthstation 25 and am excited to have some kind of keyboard again plus being able to use it with iPhone apps makes it really versatile.


----------



## Surlysomething

Saoirse said:


> hey guess what? BUTT SEX MAKES ME HAPPY. so I posted about it. respect that.



I understand that. But this isn't a sex thread. RESPECT THAT.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Officially booked my trip to Toronto! I seriously need to escape the South for awhile. Also, Canada rocks. I'm quite happy.


----------



## Gingembre

I'm going to Brighton for the weekend...yaaaay!


----------



## TwilightStarr

16 days til me and my best friend get to see Christina Perri live!!!


----------



## Saoirse

I just got asked out for a drink tonight by a really sweet, cute guy that I met through a friend! We've been texting a bit for the past few weeks and we've half-assedly tried to make plans before... but tonight it works out! He's so cute and friendly! I hope he doesnt blow it.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Saoirse said:


> I just got asked out for a drink tonight by a really sweet, cute guy that I met through a friend! We've been texting a bit for the past few weeks and we've half-assedly tried to make plans before... but tonight it works out! He's so cute and friendly! I hope he doesnt blow it.



Hope you have a good time


----------



## AuntHen

things in motion... changes... full of hope happenings 

oh! And I have officially been in a relationship with my boyfriend for over a year (more than two years of knowing each other, etc) :wubu::happy:


----------



## swinglifeaway

Linkin Park just announced that they're going to be playing in Vancouver, and I was lucky enough to get pre-sale tickets for general admission and I'll most likely be able to meet them  , they've been my favorite band since their first album came out and I haven't had the fortune of seeing them live before, so those 12 long years are going to pay off  The concert isn't until September, but I'm going to be excited about this for every day until then 

Oh, and the synth I ordered on Monday is actually going to be here tomorrow. It's the first time I've ever received a package within the week of ordering it


----------



## HottiMegan

My back yard looks so nice in springtime weather!


----------



## NewfieGal

I am happy I got home in one piece hate driving in 140-150 km of wind makes me nervo us lol but its typical Spring weather here on my side of the rock, gotta love the Wreckhouse winds


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

HottiMegan said:


> My back yard looks so nice in springtime weather!



Beautiful! The boys are going to have so much fun playing in that yard.


----------



## Lovelyone

received my comforter today...its prettier in person than it was online AND I got it at a discounted price.


----------



## Deven

Checking into a hotel tonight with my husband for our anniversary. 

It has an "oversized" jacuzzi tub.


----------



## spiritangel

I wrote a new blog that I am extremely proud of

and I also found a great new digi camera for a good price


----------



## Lovelyone

I sent a package to a friend and it made her happy, which in turn made me happy


----------



## Ruffie

Spending time with friends, a fire in the fireplace on a grey cool and windy day and fresh baked banana bread.


----------



## Deven

It's amazing what even one night away did for my frayed nerves. I was unraveling quickly. A hot tub, my husband, and red lobster did amazing things for me.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

For the first time in ages I got (almost) uninterrupted sleep last night. Ten hours of it to boot (another milestone) No tossing and turning, no trips to the bath room. It was heaven.


----------



## HottiMegan

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Beautiful! The boys are going to have so much fun playing in that yard.



They will when they discover they can go out and run around. Right now, they're not sure what to do with a yard


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that i stepped on teh scale for the first time in six months and discovered a fifty pound loss. I was wondering about it since it seems like none of my pants want to stay up and eve some of my knit stuff is too big. I haven't been dieting but concentrating on making sure i actually eat.. (I had a few instances that i felt like i was going to pass out because i didn't eat until late afternoon)


----------



## Marlayna

The sun is shining, the birds are singing, and I'm not in bad pain anywhere!


----------



## Surlysomething

Music. Holy hell i'm happy for it so much.

It's turned what I thought was going to be a craptastic day into a great one. Dug an interview on Q this morning with Alabama Shakes. Embraced the beauty of a good song on CBC2 when Tom Power played Rufus doing a cover of his Dad and now i'm in the way back machine listening to GNR.

Good times.


----------



## CastingPearls

I got two surprise birthday gifts from a sweet friend here and the pink digital camera (birthday gift to self) that I got a good deal on came in today and takes great pics.

EDT: Also found a strapless bra that actually stays up and IT FITS IT FITS!
Fishnet stockings on sale FIT! CUUUUUUTE
Weepies CDs came in today too. love love love


----------



## ConnieLynn

Just installed a new, two head shower massage. Girl power


----------



## Mathias

Going shopping later today.


----------



## spiritangel

I just bought an accoustic guitar (have always wanted to learn to play and did have one however my mother made me throw it out cause it had a broken string) it comes with a DVD of lessons and exercises and a how to book best part including postage was only $40

so many new toys comming for me to play with its so exciting


----------



## spiritangel

A friend bought me a fiskars circle punch that I have been needing for ages

and and and most exciting of all I got a guest DT spot!!!!!!!! Woot soo very excited about it to


----------



## Lovelyone

My niece came for a visit today and brought us all a Coke Icee, just because. I got to see her son (my great nephew Colton) and he is so darling and sweet. He's a delightful kid who always makes me smile.


----------



## Captain Save

I'm done with my semi annual scored round of push-ups, sit-ups and running for Uncle Sam, so let the gluttony begin! I'm firing up the oven, prepping a crust, softening the sticks of butter, and boiling sweet potatoes; I need pie.


----------



## pegz

Captain Save said:


> I'm done with my semi annual scored round of push-ups, sit-ups and running for Uncle Sam, so let the gluttony begin! I'm firing up the oven, prepping a crust, softening the sticks of butter, and boiling sweet potatoes; I need pie.



Sounds like a sweet bit of heaven!


----------



## Captain Save

Oh, yes; when the aromas start to flow around the kitchen as they bake and the spices come out it will be just that - heavenly - until the very last bite.

I can't WAIT!
:bounce:


----------



## danielson123

I have a documentary to watch and a large block of chocolate to eat while I do so.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm excited and happy that my in laws are coming today. Tomorrow is the house warming and I made some delicious tamales! I'm making a second batch today to use up the leftover stuffing. I enjoyed making them


----------



## Lovelyone

after 4 straight days of rain and thunderstorms, it is sunny and bright outside.


----------



## AuntHen

1) *I received the BEST news ever today! WOOT*!!!!! :wubu::happy::wubu:

2) It's Friday!!!!!!!! :happy:

3) Calypso Fest at school tonight with my amazing (noisy) students


----------



## TwilightStarr

There are not enough words for how happy I am that my dentist appointment this morning was a lot easier than I thought it would be and I am in A LOT less pain than I thought I would be


----------



## ConnieLynn

1) It's Friday 

2) I had a fun dinner with a friend.

3) Picked up a stack of Robert Parker books for a song at Goodwill, so I have something to read while I lounge on the porch this weekend.

4) My new bathing suit arrived and is even better than I expected.


----------



## rellis10

Took the plunge and entered my first poetry competition, only thing is... I'm not sure when the deadline is since it's a rolling monthly competition. Oh well, guess I'll find out when they tell me I've won


----------



## CAMellie

My rent is paid for this month, next month, and even part of July. My sister Brandi gave me a huge green garbage bag full of awesome clothes because she had WLS. My honey bought me a teeny, tiny MP3 player - it's purple and holds 2,000 songs! I have a candle burning that smells like fresh-baked sugar cookies. Yum!:happy:


----------



## spiritangel

Tim Holtz is comming down under in June


----------



## NewfieGal

I'm having a good time with the people from work even though I'm the only single one here and thank goo dness for auto correct when you drink lol wish everyone was here


----------



## CastingPearls

What an awesome day. Got an answer to a question I recently threw out to the Universe and also spent the day with my bestie celebrating Cinco de Mayo with margaritas and buffalo wings. Didn't feel well later (ulcer) but sprung back in time to catch up with more friends and make more plans including moving on with the documentary I'm going to be in! Woot-woot!!


----------



## Surlysomething

I managed to leave my place for awhile and enjoy the beautiful, warm day. Nothing like Spanish Banks and the ocean air.


----------



## one2one

My mom's pathology report came back clean. They were able to remove all the cancer, and there was no evidence of it in the lymph nodes. 

Thank you, everyone, for your kind thoughts and prayers! I am truly blessed.


----------



## CastingPearls

one2one said:


> My mom's pathology report came back clean. They were able to remove all the cancer, and there was no evidence of it in the lymph nodes.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for your kind thoughts and prayers! I am truly blessed.


This is wonderful news. I'm happy for your mom and you!


----------



## TwilightStarr

one2one said:


> My mom's pathology report came back clean. They were able to remove all the cancer, and there was no evidence of it in the lymph nodes.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for your kind thoughts and prayers! I am truly blessed.



That is so great! I am so happy for you all!


----------



## Mishty

Sittin' outside under this moon,gazing at those stars and listening to the frogs gossip in the pond. Got a rice paper full of Canuck love to my left and a Mexican with lime to my right. 

Life is good.


----------



## Saoirse

Had a killer time at my bud's house last night! I got there around 6 and he was cleaning up and groovin to some tunes. It was good to have that time alone with him. We've both been going through some rough stuff lately and we got to talk and cry and bitch to each other. He really is a part of my family and Im so grateful to have him, especially since my brother doesn't live around here. He's such a loving, giving, gracious, intelligent guy and I feel so bad when he tells me of his troubles. He doesn't deserve the shit he's been dealt, but Im proud of the way he's handling everything.

Then his roommate came home with a co-worker and more beer! His roommate is sooo cute and funny! Im pretty sure he's was trying to show off a little bit too. I love when boys show off for me 

After we'd drank and shmoked, my buddy picked up his guitar and rocked out for an hour. I KNOW the boy can play, and I know he can play well, but HOLY CRAP he was amazing last night! He needs to be playing professionally and I tell him that all the time. He'll get there someday!

So a good Cinco de Mayo, with some awesome guys and a lot of cheapass beer and Jack.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I love Sundays. I made no attempt to accomplish a single task Sometimes it's a blessing just to sit in a chaise and read a book on the porch.

I have just enough time to make up my bed with clean Sunday linens before I settle in to watch Once Upon a Time & Game of Thrones.


----------



## imfree

ConnieLynn said:


> I love Sundays. I made no attempt to accomplish a single task Sometimes it's a blessing just to sit in a chaise and read a book on the porch.
> 
> I have just enough time to make up my bed with clean Sunday linens before I settle in to watch Once Upon a Time & Game of Thrones.



I would have never thought it, but there's a whole world of difference between being inside and outside of a porch door.


----------



## BBWbonnie

I'm happy that I'm going to have a nice hot bath soon and lay in it for hours like a great big fat hippo


----------



## CAMellie

I made smoothies using tofu, soymilk, plain yogurt, and frozen strawberries...and my husband actually drank a full glass! I struggle on a daily basis to get him to eat anything even remotely healthy so this makes me pretty damned happy!


----------



## Ruffie

Went to Physiotherapy today and if I check out as well at next weeks appointment I will no longer have to continue. Of course I will have to continue with the exercises and be careful about what I do, but good news none the less. Now lets hope that everything goes well with the angiogram for my husband next week. *crossing fingers*


----------



## Diana_Prince245

One class down. Just two finals to go!


----------



## Deven

I passed a class I didn't think I would pass! And I passed it with a decent grade!


----------



## TwilightStarr

I am getting my hair cut tomorrow!! 

Picture of how I am getting it cut -







Please ignore the piece of weave on the side


----------



## BBWbonnie

TwilightStarr said:


> I am getting my hair cut tomorrow!!
> 
> Picture of how I am getting it cut -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the piece of weave on the side



Tbh the weave did confuse me, but I love the look of the style


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Well, other than today being my birthday...will be leaving to go to Nashville here in a few and going to the Staind concert tomorrow night. *squee*


----------



## Surlysomething

One more sleep and one more day of work and then I have 10 days off.

The weather calls for SUN the whole time!


----------



## CastingPearls

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Well, other than today being my birthday...will be leaving to go to Nashville here in a few and going to the Staind concert tomorrow night. *squee*


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## danielson123

Holy shit! So last week I was looking for a job online, and stumbled upon the perfect job, an auditor at the local casino. Full time, with benefits, good pay, etc. I matched the requirements and had the appropriate skill set and everything. So I start to apply for the job, and about an hour into crafting the perfect resume, I refresh the page to see that the job posting was taken down. 

Fast-forward to today, I check the site again, and there's another opening! I just sent in my application! NEED. ALL. THE LUCK. IN. THE WORLD.


----------



## AuntHen

It's Friday and the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saoirse

I spent 6 hours in a car with a wonderful guy who is alive and doing well and IM SO HAPPY! We hadn't seen each other in like over a year. It was so good to have that time to catch up and chill. It was quite an adventure!


----------



## Lovelyone

My happiness today stems from the fact that I have a sister who was thoughtful enough to bring me a cold meatloaf sandwich. It's a little feat for sure, but a huge one to me as my knees and hips are hurting terribly to the point that I don't want to walk, today. Her thoughtfulness cheered me up.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Today I am happy that I get to enjoy a relaxing weekend hibernating before starting an internship full time on Monday. Finals are over, and I have no plans except to veg out and eat chinese food.


----------



## TwilightStarr

That me and my best friend are going to Christina Perri live tonight!!!


----------



## penguin

My daughter was so excited to give me my Mother's Day present this morning. She bought it at the stall they had at school on Friday, and she's been eagerly waiting for the right time to give it to me. I made her wait until this morning, and she came at 6:30 with it, just about bursting with happiness. I love that she picked it herself and that she put thought into it. I'd love it even if it was fancy soap, if she picked it herself. She got me a pink braided leather necklace with three charms on it (a bee, frog and a flowery and stripy purple cube), because she knows how much I love my charm bracelet, and wanted to get me one that matched. This is the first year she's given me something that I had no part in (as the previous years I bought myself something and she gave it to me), so it's quite meaningful to me.


----------



## Lovelyone

I ordered a printer online to be delivered to the store. It was a terrific bargain and I couldn't wait for it to arrive. I had to wait a week and a half (as I dont have a car to go get it) and when it finally got here I was techno-savvy enough to set it up the correct way. It prints wonderfully. Yippee! I am happy cos I needed it for some projects.


----------



## Linda

Surprise office visitor today. Squeee.


----------



## Surlysomething

I just passed 8000 posts. That's crazy-town!

:bounce:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Me and my friend Pammy Cupcakes are going to our favorite hang out to have a few drinks and karaoke with some great people that we love!


----------



## Saoirse

mommas coming for a visit tomorrow and we're gonna have lunch at my buddy's work. its a neat, small town general store that makes killer food! then later I'll hopefully be going on a hike with a friend and his doggy!


----------



## bbwlover12

Jeeshcristina said:


> Today I am happy that I get to enjoy a relaxing weekend hibernating before starting an internship full time on Monday. Finals are over, and I have no plans except to veg out and eat chinese food.



Congrats on finals being over!


----------



## NewfieGal

I am 4 hours from my weekend off that sounds good to me


----------



## Saoirse

omg such a good day! Momma and my aunt came up for a visit. We went to her old work and chatted with lovely co-workers, went to my buddy D's house so she could see it and then to his work for lunch! It was a tiny bit awkward cause my fb was there... :blush: But the food was amazzzzing! Then another friend invited to me the house they all used to live at for a hike with the dogs! While I was there I picked up D's dragon statue and Im bringing it to his new place tonight. He was so excited when I called him! hahaha I love my friends!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I have a nice long weekend planned-- sort of an early birthday weekend with my sweetheart. :happy:


----------



## ConnieLynn

One more day of work, then I'm off for 10 days straight


----------



## Surlysomething

ConnieLynn said:


> One more day of work, then I'm off for 10 days straight



Yay! I'm just over the half way mark for my 10 days off and it's been soooo relaxing. Hope you enjoy yours as much!


----------



## sco17

My Batman t-shirt (the awesome Fire Rises Bane t-shirt) finally shipped and should be here Monday or Tuesday. My inner nerd is smiling.


----------



## spiritangel

In Just 30 days I will be doing a workshop with Tim Holtz (and my sister) I am sooo excited I get to meet scrapbooking god


----------



## penguin

Bacon. And writing.


----------



## CastingPearls

Holy hell. I just had the best week EVER and it culminated in dinner at a place we didn't know would have live music and the guy liked me and played everything he asked me I wanted to hear (heavy on the Zeppelin, Who and Floyd) and gave me a free CD and a DVD of one of his movies. Too drunk to type more. Trust me, it was fucking awesome and I'm deliriously happy and I might have agreed to a date with him. hahahahahahaha


----------



## MattB

Finally dialed in a brutal (in a good sense) bass tone for the new LP! It took hours, as usual, but I'm actually happy with it for once...


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Finally dialed in a brutal (in a good sense) bass tone for the new LP! It took hours, as usual, but I'm actually happy with it for once...



Ain't nothin' like a good bass tone!

Um...uhh...er...well...it's really worth tweaking around to find it, too! 

View attachment S woof amp preamp 4 done wb sm.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Got my hair done. Finally.

3.5 hours and I look good but feel like crap. Oh the stuff we do in the name of beauty.


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> Ain't nothin' like a good bass tone!
> 
> Um...uhh...er...well...it's really worth tweaking around to find it, too!



I spend more time on tweaking than writing, sad but true...Spent way too much time choosing picks, let alone amp settings.


----------



## CAMellie

We got the paperwork in the mail today with the information regarding my husband's commencement ceremony on September 15th. He's finishing up the last 2 classes he needs for his AA. I am so VERY proud of him!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> Got my hair done. Finally.
> 
> 3.5 hours and I look good but feel like crap. Oh the stuff we do in the name of beauty.


post pics kthxbai!


----------



## Captain Save

I've already made a pest of myself wanting to see Surly's new hair, so I'm not going to go there again; I'm just going to agree with you, CP.


----------



## Weirdo890

It's a little thing, but my mom just showed me how to sew on a button, and just fixed a pair of shorts from which the button came off. Coking and a little bit of sewing are definitely skills that all men should learn.


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain Save said:


> I've already made a pest of myself wanting to see Surly's new hair, so I'm not going to go there again; I'm just going to agree with you, CP.


It's always wise to agree with me, CS.


----------



## Marlayna

Weirdo890 said:


> It's a little thing, but my mom just showed me how to sew on a button, and just fixed a pair of shorts from which the button came off. Coking and a little bit of sewing are definitely skills that all men should learn.


Cooking is a good skill, I wish I were better at it.

I'm happy that I'll be watching the finale of the Celebrity Apprentice tonight.


----------



## Victoria08

Coconut cupcakes - instant happiness. Packing for my vacation to Mexico - definitely making me happy. Looking in the mirror and thinking "wow, I _do_ look good." - that is also making me happy. My mum telling me to find an older guy - makes me giggle just thinking about it. It's been a good day, hahaha


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Finalized my trip to Toronto. Staying in a fancy pants hotel, AND nonstop flights. I'm quite happy about this, all in all.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

The world is beautiful today, even thought it's hot.


----------



## Lovelyone

That I have one family member who sincerely cares about how I feel, asks what's bothering me, shows affection to me, and treats me as her equal rather than someone beneath them. I am luckier than some.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My ugly overgrown shrub that I'm allergic to is disappearing today, and then I get to go play Dungeons and Dragons. It's an awesome day.


----------



## CAMellie

Since my husband and I had such a small courthouse wedding, we have decided to renew our vows with the big wedding I've always wanted...on our 5th anniversary. I'm VERY happy that my sister and I have made a LOT of headway into the plans. :happy:


----------



## Deven

I got asked out by a cook in the hospital cafeteria. He also gave me free food.:eat2: He told me I was the prettiest woman he's seen in awhile.


----------



## BBWbonnie

DevenDoom said:


> I got asked out by a cook in the hospital cafeteria. He also gave me free food.:eat2: He told me I was the prettiest woman he's seen in awhile.



Aww that's so cute!!! Lucky girl!

For me I am happy that the sun is finally shining out here in London


----------



## TwilightStarr

I am going out with my friend to our favorite wednesday night hang out!


----------



## Gingembre

BigCutieBonnie said:


> For me I am happy that the sun is finally shining out here in London



Yup, me too! Enjoying the sunshiiiiiine in Berkshire


----------



## Saoirse

-late night nature nookie. up against the back of my jeep in the state forest! love that shit!
-ran into a bunch of friends last night when i popped into the bar for a beer while waiting for nature nookie guy. one of them I havent seen in over a year!
-spent some quality time with my pup after work
-lunch tomorrow with some close buds!

lotsa things to make me a happy girl!


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> I spend more time on tweaking than writing, sad but true...Spent way too much time choosing picks, let alone amp settings.



What's worse is when you think you have your sound lined out for each guitar and you come back the next day and none of your previously wonderful settings or patches sound any good to you at all.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> What's worse is when you think you have your sound lined out for each guitar and you come back the next day and none of your previously wonderful settings or patches sound any good to you at all.



This is why I've learned to quit while I'm ahead. If I've been playing for a few hours already, I know it's not sounding as good as I think it is. So as long as I get my parts down I can always remix it and change my settings the next day when my hearing is reset...

Related...I'm happy today because I got a great deal on a new midi controller, which is going to make it much easier when I have to program synth parts...

<---addicted to recording gear...


----------



## Weirdo890

I have the day off tomorrow!!!


----------



## Micara

My daughter graduated from 8th grade and got the Scholar Athlete Award for participating in sports and maintaining a high GPA.  

Also she got placed in all honors classes next year in high school, including 10th grade math.


----------



## willowmoon

Micara said:


> My daughter graduated from 8th grade and got the Scholar Athlete Award for participating in sports and maintaining a high GPA.
> 
> Also she got placed in all honors classes next year in high school, including 10th grade math.



Very cool .... you must be very proud of her!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Today's my Friday finally. I've worked the past two weeks straight.


----------



## Micara

willowmoon said:


> Very cool .... you must be very proud of her!



I am- thanks! I'd like to say that the apple doesn't fall far from the tree... but it kinda does. LOL.


----------



## willowmoon

Sold lots of video game goodies today, it's been a very profitable week all in all!


----------



## Linda

I rocked that presentation and the bonus is all mine.


----------



## CAMellie

My poor sissy hasn't had a decent birthday in years...so the hubby and I are taking her to the county fair!!!!! We can't afford to spend much, but looking is free :happy:


----------



## Mathias

I was in line getting a smoothie at the mall and the lady behind me paid for everyone's order in line! There are some truly nice people out there. :happy:


----------



## Saoirse

One of my gypsy friends is in town and I met up with her and some others for lunch this afternoon. She needed a place to stay for tonight (shes been staying with a friend but he's out of town for the night). We ended up spending the whole day together, her doggie included! We just spent a few hours at my buddy's house and they all jammed and we got stoned and laughed and had funnn! She had her banjo, my buddy has his banjitar and they took turns with my uke. 

She is such an incredible person! Im so grateful that she's here, even though she leaves this weekend.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Tomorrow's my first day off in two weeks, and since I'm already at 36 hours for the week, they won't call me in


----------



## balletguy

no work til Tuesday!!!


----------



## PiscesGirl

Got my car back from the shop today. My warranty covered all but $220. Good day.


----------



## AuntHen

3 day weekend!! Woot! :happy:


----------



## rg770Ibanez

I just got a an awesome job and I'm relocating. Fresh new start!


----------



## spiritangel

rg770Ibanez said:


> I just got a an awesome job and I'm relocating. Fresh new start!



thats wonderful news goodluck and may it be an amazing and wonderful adventure for you


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Dear Dimensions friends -

I hope this doesn't sound like shameless braggadocio. It's been a wonderful week and it just keeps getting better.

We're spending a long weekend at our Duluth condo, the town where I grew up, went to school, and graduated from college in 1959. My roots are here. Mrs Ho Ho, transplanted, is putting down roots of her own. 

Lake Superior, nearly always restless, was placid on this beautiful spring day.

Last night, we attended a reception at UMD's planetarium. The old 9" refracting telescope, once part of the J.H. Darling Observatory where I held public nights in the '50s, is now merely a display near the planetarium, it's "eye" locked away for safekeeping. The director and I opened the safe and took it out. I had not seen it since I viewed the stars through it over 50 years ago. It is still a thing of beauty, a perfectly curved lens 9" in diameter. It was a thrill to see it again. Someday, perhaps, that fine old Brashear telescoope will once again help students view the heavens.

Today, we did a multitude of fun things - hiking, rollicking in the bracing lake air like porpoises in the sea and, finally, just sitting together, holding each other, talking about our lives, about transitions, about fulfillment - fulfillment resulting from the satisfaction of creativity, from pondering life's deepest and most important issues and finding answers which leave us content, from enjoying a certain level of success, sufficient to help the next generation of students on their way. And in finding deep and abiding love with each other.

Tomorrow, both of my sons and their families (including all five of my grand kids) will be coming to town ('grandpa's town') to see, touch, and begin to understand the things that were important in shaping my life and, ultimately, theirs. This is the first time that all of them will be here at once - tougher than the proverbial herding cats.

Oh - and did I mention? Today is our 22nd wedding anniversary. I'd say we're off to a good start. 

View attachment condo lake-1 9-04-11 (1:4 scale).jpg


----------



## gunther

I'm pleased that Lovie (my once-again girlfriend) and I saw a band together for the first time in over 12 years. The Jumbo Rollers ruled!


----------



## rellis10

It's weather is fantastic, football is on, I have a new tv instead of the busted one I had before and I'm pretty sure I got checked out by a gorgeous girl while I was in town.

Life is good.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Got myself a tattoo.  Pretty happy about that. 







Where there is red, it'll be mustard yellow when my skin decides to quit being so angry.


----------



## BBWbonnie

That the sun was out shining annnnnnnd I am going to see x factor sooooon


----------



## penguin

Monday morning started off smoothly and easily, leaving on time and getting the kid to school with plenty of time to spare. The weather is delightfully crisp, which makes the walk there and back better, and warms me up nicely. It's a good way to start a Monday.


----------



## AuntHen

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Dear Dimensions friends -
> Today is our 22nd wedding anniversary. I'd say we're off to a good start.



Happy Anniversary!! :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

My mom got off of work early! :happy:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Jeeshcristina said:


> Got myself a tattoo.  Pretty happy about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where there is red, it'll be mustard yellow when my skin decides to quit being so angry.



Reminds me of the Thoreau quote. A bluebird of happiness is just as good as a butterfly.

Thoreau quote 

View attachment happiness,quote,typography,black,quotes,white-7e6d81358907e7e52b15c81441f04417_h.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

I was surprised by a lovely gift in the mail today completely and unexpectedly the syncronicity of it's arrival was even more wonderful given that my sister received a parcel with the sequal (which I paid for but we often order stuff together to save on post) had arrived not more than an hour or two before

So now I have both Compendiums of Curiosity for Mr Holtz to sign in just 20 days

I feel amazingly lucky to have such amazing friends and Angels around me.


----------



## CastingPearls

For those who follow, new blog entry.


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> For those who follow, new blog entry.




Lainey,

Have you ever read Blackbird and/or Still Waters (sequel) by Jennifer Lauck?

Your blogs remind me of those stories... they are supposed to be based on her real life.


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> Lainey,
> 
> Have you ever read Blackbird and/or Still Waters (sequel) by Jennifer Lauck?
> 
> Your blogs remind me of those stories... they are supposed to be based on her real life.


No but I just ordered some used copies from Amazon. From the blurbs, I would agree with you that they're similar and worth a read. Thanks.


----------



## Victoria08

Only 4 more days until I am in Mexico ~ Can't wait!  I might even post some bathing suit pics on dims hahaha


----------



## Jeeshcristina

New flavors at Pinkberry. Omnomnom!


----------



## rellis10

I'm going to my first beer festival on thursday! I'm not exactly sure what to expect from it, especially so because I don't brink beer. Guess I'll be hanging around the cider tent for a while


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy to have spent quite some time at welovecolors.com today looking for awesome tights and leggings to wear with my black dress :happy:


----------



## The Fat Man

I saved a family of ducks that fell down the drain of our car wash bay at work.

Feels good man.


----------



## Mathias

Some job opportunities may have opened up. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## spiritangel

Congrats and gl Matty

I just wrote a new blog post/poem that I am really happy with especially given it flowed so nicely even though I am sick and feel ick


----------



## willowmoon

Opening day of my sons' local Miracle League baseball season starts today! My oldest son, who is 14, is autistic and my youngest son, who is 12, has Asperger's, and they are both on the same team. Looking forward to seeing them take the field!


----------



## Lovelyone

Sometimes out of the blue someone will do something so surprising and take you off guard that it leaves you so full of love for them. Last night I had a crying jag. Been feeling a little blue and overwhelmed and so I guess it just needed a place to go. My sister was walking past my room and she peeked in to check on me. She saw me crying and leaned in and gave me a big hug. It wasn't a "I want you to feel better" sympathy hug. It was a long embrace--one of those when you wonder who is going to let go first. I said to her, "I guess it just looked like I needed a serious hug." and she replied, "No...I needed one." Funny how something so genuine and so simple can change your whole perspective.


----------



## seavixen

Despite there being a lot of worry / sadness going on, my time is so full of marvelous distractions. I'm writing - like, a lot . . . novel and novella length writing - which I haven't done more than once in over a decade. I'm enjoying it, even though it's causing me to fall seriously behind on all of my other projects . . . of which I have way too many. My creativity is going crazy right now. I have so many different things I want to do, and not even close to enough time to do them.

I'm also super excited about going back to Montana later this month. The circumstances suck, but it's been so long since I was last home - almost 19 years now. It's going to be so weird.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

seavixen said:


> Despite there being a lot of worry / sadness going on, my time is so full of marvelous distractions. I'm writing - like, a lot . . . novel and novella length writing - which I haven't done more than once in over a decade. I'm enjoying it, even though it's causing me to fall seriously behind on all of my other projects . . . of which I have way too many. My creativity is going crazy right now. I have so many different things I want to do, and not even close to enough time to do them.
> 
> I'm also super excited about going back to Montana later this month. The circumstances suck, but it's been so long since I was last home - almost 19 years now. It's going to be so weird.



Where at in Montana? I'm headed there next month to see my grandparents.

I'm happy because it's Greek Food Fest, and this is the first time in the six years I've lived there that I'll be able to go. Super excited!


----------



## seavixen

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Where at in Montana? I'm headed there next month to see my grandparents.



Nowhere anyone's ever heard of! It's a little town in the far north called Kevin, N of Shelby, NE of Cut Bank, maybe 15 miles from the Canadian border.

It's actually pretty hideous, but it's where I'm from, and it's where my dad is still.


----------



## Surlysomething

No plans, just good food, nice weather and relaxation.


----------



## danielson123

Yesterday I decided that I was going to allot myself the next 3 days to write a short story. Aside from a few projects I haven't really done much writing since I left school last year, but now I find myself getting that itch once again. I couldn't sleep at all last night, and I managed to find some great inspiration for the plot and basically got the whole story planned out. Now all that's left is to start writing.

At the very least, it's something to look forward to, and that's a lot more than I've had in the last several months.


----------



## CAMellie

Zero balance due on ALL of my various utility bills :happy:


----------



## willowmoon

DVD boxsets from Amazon should arrive in a little bit today .... Transformers: Super-God Masterforce and Thundercats Season 4. Definitely plan on geeking out shortly.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

seavixen said:


> Nowhere anyone's ever heard of! It's a little town in the far north called Kevin, N of Shelby, NE of Cut Bank, maybe 15 miles from the Canadian border.
> 
> It's actually pretty hideous, but it's where I'm from, and it's where my dad is still.



Not the prettiest part of the state, that's for sure. I'm headed to Whitefish. My grandparents are still there. I lived there for several years post-college. I want to hike up the mountain, but I don't think my body's quite ready for that yet.


----------



## Lovelyone

This is probably the most beautiful day I have seen so far this year. Blue sky, fluffy white clouds which roll dreamily by, a slight gentle breeze making the tree branches sway, the temperature is 72 with a high of 77 today...all this and sweet tea too! I am a lucky gal.


----------



## seavixen

Today is my sixth wedding anniversary  Next year, my husband and I will have been together for ten years. Time flies!


----------



## seavixen

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Not the prettiest part of the state, that's for sure. I'm headed to Whitefish. My grandparents are still there. I lived there for several years post-college. I want to hike up the mountain, but I don't think my body's quite ready for that yet.



Definitely not! Whitefish is beautiful, though. I'm hoping to get in a quick visit to Glacier; we used to go every summer.


----------



## Deven

I slept for a full night.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

seavixen said:


> Definitely not! Whitefish is beautiful, though. I'm hoping to get in a quick visit to Glacier; we used to go every summer.



If you get to Glacier, take the Jammer Bus tour. It's awesome, and well worth the money (plus you don't have to drive up Sun Road yourself!)

Also, my BP is down to 110/80 after some diet changes and a 7 pound weight loss, and I was told I only had to come back if I noticed my BP going up again. Woo hoo!


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww. :happy: 

View attachment 180847741256212256_Klwia0Vw_f.jpg


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> Awww. :happy:



Sweet. I've said it for years, myself.


----------



## Lovelyone

my 9 year old niece's last day of school was today. She brought home a big folder with all kinds of papers in it. She came to my room with this gigantic folder and pulled out a painting that she'd done in art class. I have a habit of displaying those paintings and drawings on my bedroom door to show how proud that they decided to give something to me. The painting was just a bunch of different colored paint droplets that she'd let drip from one end of the paper to the other. She called it "The rainbow of teardrops". I asked her, "Why such a sad name?" Her response was, "Rainbows are so beautiful that they make me want to cry tear drops of happiness. That's why I named it that. Can I put it on the door?"
I handed her the tape. I hope by next year my door is completely covered over with drawings and stuff.


----------



## danielson123

Temple of Doom tonight with my dad!


----------



## Micara

Got my tickets in the mail for the Carnival of Madness tour!!!


----------



## willowmoon

danielson123 said:


> Temple of Doom tonight with my dad!



Temple of Doom? You've been to my ex-brother-in-law's house too?


----------



## Deven

The mortgage is paid off!


----------



## Marlayna

My husband isn't working Friday nights anymore. That means he won't be too tired for us to go out on Saturdays! :smitten::smitten:


----------



## rellis10

I have a new mobile phone for the first time in about 7 years. Goodbye brick, hello slick


----------



## EMH1701

The weather is actually beautiful, and I fully intend to go out and do some walking.


----------



## HottiMegan

DevenDoom said:


> The mortgage is paid off!



Yay! That's awesome! We have 358 payments left on ours


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that the stomach bug is gone from the family. We were all pretty sick this week. We're going to have a nice relaxing weekend at home. And that is good stuff


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

It's been a week with my new phone and I still love it!


----------



## penguin

It's a long weekend and yesterday my mother offered to have my daughter sleep over her place tonight. Woohoo, a night off!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I've been in Michigan visiting friends and family these past two weeks and the family I've been staying with (my cousin and aunt) have two young daughters. Shannon (my cousin's daughter) is 4 and Erin (my aunt's daughter) is 7. They are a big handful and exhaust me. I'm like a day time babysitter only the other parents are home and I'm not getting paid for it. Hahah, but regardless, I love the two. What I am happy about currently is that my aunt is taking them to the drive in's tonight and my cousin is at work so I'll have the whole house to myself. Time for some peace and quiet.


----------



## AuntHen

schoooooooool's out for summer!


----------



## TwilightStarr

I have been productively cleaning all day and got a good hot shower.
Now I am going to fix dinner and later watch some good TV, new episodes of American Pickers and Extreme Couponing!


----------



## AuntHen

blackberry-pear hard cider and Air Supply's Greatest Hits Live

...don't judge me


----------



## Lovelyone

a good hot shower with hair that smells like coconuts and the following conversation:
Niece: See this tooth? *she opens up her mouth and grins wide*
Me: Yeah, what about it?
Niece; its my baby fang and it's hurting. That means it's going to fall out and I will get a big people fang.
Me: Cool, then the tooth fairy can leave you some money for your tooth.
Niece: I like my tooth fairy. Her name is Stacy and she has light brown hair and blue eyes like me
Me: Wow it's neat that you got to meet her. I never got to meet my tooth fairy but she's probably pretty cos she's a fairy.
Niece: Do you know that there is a paint fairy?
Me: Paint fairy? What do they do?
Niece: They are the ones that paint rainbows in the sky.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

So it turns out the reason she's been so weirdly uncommunicative and reluctant to spend time was because she's afraid we're moving too fast.

I can't exactly call myself *happy* about this, but it's better than what I thought, which was that she was losing interest in me.


----------



## danielson123

I have an interview for an office assistant job on Thursday!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

danielson123 said:


> I have an interview for an office assistant job on Thursday!



Congratulations! I'm sure you will be amazing. Hope you get the job.


----------



## Gingembre

I had 2 first dates last week....and I have 2 second dates this week! Super!

Also, I went to see a counsellor for the first time yesterday and I think she might do me some good.


----------



## AuntHen

Gingembre said:


> I had 2 first dates last week....and I have 2 second dates this week! Super!
> 
> Also, I went to see a counsellor for the first time yesterday and I think she might do me some good.




I hope everything goes wonderfully Laura


----------



## Gingembre

fat9276 said:


> I hope everything goes wonderfully Laura



Thank you, petal


----------



## CastingPearls

Gingembre said:


> I had 2 first dates last week....and I have 2 second dates this week! Super!
> 
> Also, I went to see a counsellor for the first time yesterday and I think she might do me some good.


Best of luck on both fronts, Laura!


----------



## Micara

Dropped a mad dime, but my Chicago Comic Con tickets have been purchased! Hotel has been booked, day off secured... now the countdown begins! T minus 2 months!!!

I'm comin' for ya Bruce Campbell! And Stan Lee! And Norman Reedus!


----------



## penguin

I'm happy my daughter's medicine is working so fast. I don't know how much of it is from her knowing that medicine will help, or if it is actually working that fast, and I really don't care. She has a chest infection and spent yesterday lying on the couch or sleeping in bed, completely lethargic, and wasn't even interested in watching tv this morning. While I got her to nap today, she's been a LOT perkier and has an appetite again, which is great.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

It has been one week since I was fired from my job (long story that involves the union) and I'm actually happy because the way it was done and her subsequent lies to my team mates sowed the seed of dissent in my old work place and so now not one of them trust "Two Face" (that's the nickname I gave my old manager). In fact my dismissal has empowered them to want to lodge a complaint about her with upper management because she was dumb enough to advertise to some of them for months that she planned to get rid of me but when it actually happened she looked me straight in the eye and said "I didn't expect this to happen". They have expressed concern about her lack of professionalism and about her bullying tactics with them too, which they intend to include in their complaint. I have more power now that I'm out of that office than I had the whole 4 months I was there. All it would take to have the organisation consider her as too risky to keep would be a well placed word here and a well placed word there since she has already started doing the rest. Sometimes justice needs a helping hand!


----------



## spiritangel

Hugs hope it all works out for you Blackjack  am pretty sure that kind of bullying is against the law as well........



I am happy cause I spent some time with my Sister and niece and got free Pizza and it is now just 3 days till my Sydney Trip


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Gingembre said:


> I had 2 first dates last week....and I have 2 second dates this week! Super!
> 
> Also, I went to see a counsellor for the first time yesterday and I think she might do me some good.



I'm still waiting for my first


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I've been looking forever for a bathing suit and I finally found one! It only ended up costing me 28 dollars. It fits me comfortably and I don't feel self conscious in it in anyway. In fact, I can't wait to have an excuse to wear it. Might go lay out in the sun or something along those lines. Yay!


----------



## Blackhawk2293

spiritangel said:


> Hugs hope it all works out for you Blackjack  am pretty sure that kind of bullying is against the law as well........



On the books it's against the law. Real life is a different story, especially when there is a corrupt upper management that protects the bullies. Not the first time I've seen that in the workplace either.


----------



## penguin

The underwear I ordered two weeks ago arrived today. I now have 20 new undies in lovely shades and can toss out my old stuff.


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm still waiting for my first



I am but a mere plane ride away....! :wubu:


----------



## EMH1701

The work day is over, and I am at home watching Haven on Amazon.com and drinking red wine.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I have had such a good day and I am super thankful for it!!

Woke up early, didn't have a hella panicky day like I've been having the past couple weeks, me and the family took my nephew to play at the water playground that he loves, and now me and my mom are going to catch up on Season 3 of United States of Tera.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Gingembre said:


> I am but a mere plane ride away....! :wubu:



Oh you...:wubu:


----------



## Aust99

Tomorrow is my last 14 hour work day for a long long time.... (two jobs) and I'm so looking forward to Saturday morning sleep in... I think I'll sleep the weekend away.


----------



## ConnieLynn

EMH1701 said:


> The work day is over, and I am at home watching Haven on Amazon.com and drinking red wine.



I watch Syfy, but never managed to catch Haven. Then I watched an episode on Amazon and was hooked. I've seen them all, but it seems like Syfy is waitiing forever to bring it back.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm quitting smoking...again. I have tried several times before...but something feels different this time. Go me!


----------



## CastingPearls

CAMellie said:


> I'm quitting smoking...again. I have tried several times before...but something feels different this time. Go me!


Go you is right! Believe it or not, relapse is part of recovery. Best of luck this time. When I quit, I cut straws into the lengths of my cigarettes and held them in my hands like they were the real thing, even took a puff of air a few times. It helped.


----------



## spiritangel

Omg in just like 7hrs I will be in a workshop with TIM HOLTZ swoon

and and and zomg crazyness I have a sunday night date and a monday lunch one :O

So breaking the dating drought as well crazyness


----------



## AuntHen

That God my Heavenly Father has blessed and helped me, my family and loved ones during dire events in our lives that all came on at the same time and suddenly! "A shelter in a time of storm..." :happy::bow::wubu:


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I went out to lunch today with family I probably haven't seen in 10 years or so. I had the best time, the kids have grown up and are starting high school, my aunt and uncles are in good shape and healthy, it just makes me so happy to see them. It just goes to show that no matter how long it has been to see family, they will always be there. I wish I could have spent more time with them or at least seen them earlier in my visit, but it just makes me more determined to come back next year for the family reunion.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

kaylaisamachine said:


> I went out to lunch today with family I probably haven't seen in 10 years or so. I had the best time, the kids have grown up and are starting high school, my aunt and uncles are in good shape and healthy, it just makes me so happy to see them. It just goes to show that no matter how long it has been to see family, they will always be there. I wish I could have spent more time with them or at least seen them earlier in my visit, but it just makes me more determined to come back next year for the family reunion.



I'm glad you've had a good trip. There is something so refreshing about seeing family, and really feeling like you belong.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

I forgot I bought some Pinkberry in a take home size the other day, so I have some swirly goodness that I'm currently enjoying. 

It can't be a bad day if Pinkberry is involved.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Jeeshcristina said:


> I forgot I bought some Pinkberry in a take home size the other day, so I have some swirly goodness that I'm currently enjoying.
> 
> It can't be a bad day if Pinkberry is involved.



What's pinkberry?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Jeeshcristina said:


> I'm glad you've had a good trip. There is something so refreshing about seeing family, and really feeling like you belong.



I agree and I haven't had this feeling in a long time, so it's definitely nice. Thank you!


----------



## TwilightStarr

My favorite hooker bestie called me and we are going to our favorite local bar/restaurant owned my one of our favorite guys to grub, have some drinks, and share our recent stories/gossip lol


----------



## MattB

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What's pinkberry?



Seconded! :huh:


----------



## willowmoon

Found out the reason I was feeling nauseous after the appendectomy was that damn generic version of vicodin. I used to be fine with it a few years ago but this stuff was making me queasy so I switched to ibuprofen and all is well in the universe, lol. 

Thank you to everyone who wished me well in my recovery, it meant a lot! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Restful, uninterupted sleep.
Calm, peaceful drive to work.
Delicious coffee.
Plus I smell amazing. Haha.


And *SUN. :bow:*


----------



## CAMellie

My amazingly awesome sister came into a decent amount of money yesterday and took me out today to be spoiled rotten. Got my nails done, got some new clothes, got a pair of hot pink classic Vans, got some necessary household items, got my cell phone bill paid, and she even paid our rent for the month of July! Oh yeah...and she went online last night and ordered me a Kindle Fire and my hubby a 360GB PS3!!!


----------



## sugar and spice

CAMellie said:


> My amazingly awesome sister came into a decent amount of money yesterday and took me out today to be spoiled rotten. Got my nails done, got some new clothes, got a pair of hot pink classic Vans, got some necessary household items, got my cell phone bill paid, and she even paid our rent for the month of July! Oh yeah...and she went online last night and ordered me a Kindle Fire and my hubby a 360GB PS3!!!



Wow that is so nice and generous she is an awesome sister!


----------



## CleverBomb

Both my bikes got fixed up today (tune-up and oil change for the small one, new battery for the big one). Had them both out on the streets later. Whee! 

-Rusty
(Pure. Adrenaline. Whee!)


----------



## willowmoon

Repaired six Sega Genesis model II systems today and managed to burn myself only once (yes, ONCE, thank you) with a soldering iron. That's a good thing, for those of you keeping score at home.


----------



## Micara

I'm so happy that I worked the LAST DAY in our old office! The one with the air vent over my desk that didn't work and so I would sit there and sweat my ass off every day. The one where I saw a roach run out from under the front counter yesterday. The one with the stupid hair salon next door that made our training room smell like perms.

I know I'm probably way too happy about a smaller building that I've never even been in yet, and I'm sure I will find a hundred new things to annoy me, but I will be happy as long as I have air. Just give me air at my desk and we'll be cool.


----------



## spiritangel

My woodland oracle cards finally arrived


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I'm still happy about it even though it happened last night. I got off my flight in California at around 10. My mom and I had over a 2 hour drive home and we wanted to stop and get food. I thought when I got home, I would just bring my stuff up and pass out, but to my surprise when I walked in, 2 of my best friends were there waiting for me and one of my other friends as well. We stayed up until 5 in the morning just enjoying each other's company and they all spent the night. I was happy to get to do that again, because it's been a LONG time.


----------



## Webmaster

My 16-year-old son just scored a perfect 800 in his math SAT subject test, to go with a 670 in Physics. I am very proud of him.


----------



## Linda

My son is coming home today from two very long weeks in Colorado with his grandparents. I have missed him so much. And while I know this first trip away from home was huge for him and will be so glad to have him back home. Come on 3:30!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Linda said:


> My son is coming home today from two very long weeks in Colorado with his grandparents. I have missed him so much. And while I know this first trip away from home was huge for him and will be so glad to have him back home. Come on 3:30!!!



I hope arrives wearing his ewok costume. That would make my life.


----------



## Linda

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I hope arrives wearing his ewok costume. That would make my life.



He did not take his Ewok costume with him but I just might squeeze my ass into it before I head to the airport. HAHA


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Linda said:


> He did not take his Ewok costume with him but I just might squeeze my ass into it before I head to the airport. HAHA



hahaha, this would also make my life.


----------



## spiritangel

A new blog that is like a weight being lifted and that I feel good about, curious about the backlash but shrugs life truly is to short 

now time for sleep


----------



## EMH1701

I got a veggie spiral slicer and I love it.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I fixed my air conditioner all by myself. I feel so handy and stuff.


----------



## imfree

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I fixed my air conditioner all by myself. I feel so handy and stuff.



Cool! Having real-life skills on both sides of the "traditional" male/female line is a plus, these days.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

imfree said:


> Cool! Having real-life skills on both sides of the "traditional" male/female line is a plus, these days.



My stepdad's an engineer, so he taught me how to do stuff. I just never had the opportunity to try it out until I bought a house two years ago.


----------



## Surlysomething

Two weeks until the baby sisters wedding!!

SO HAPPY AND EXCITED!


----------



## Victoria08

Just purchased the most adorable shirt ever :happy:


----------



## willowmoon

Absolutely perfect weather today, couldn't have asked for a more relaxing afternoon!


----------



## imfree

Diana_Prince245 said:


> My stepdad's an engineer, so he taught me how to do stuff. I just never had the opportunity to try it out until I bought a house two years ago.



Nice! Home ownership will give one plenty of opportunity to use mechanical repair skills. I've a plumber and HVAC tech, as a homeowner, myself.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

My mom is treating me like her daughter for the first time in a couple of years. I'm shocked and almost don't know how to act.


----------



## mel

I did not let a dumbass make me furious


----------



## Mathias

Linda said:


> He did not take his Ewok costume with him but I just might squeeze my ass into it before I head to the airport. HAHA



That is awesome!


----------



## gunther

Finished my questions for a band interview. They're called the Jumbo Rollers. Look 'em up on Bandcamp.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

I'm combining several events which took place over the weekend. They certainly are events which contribute to my happiness, though possibly out of place in this thread. If so, please accept them anyway. Share in my joy.

Mudita!

Saturday was spent with my younger son (40s) and Mrs Ho Ho. His wife and family are out of the country for the summer, so he is batching it. We all hiked over to the Back to the '50s MSRA event at the State Fair Grounds, then back and forth amongst some 10,000 old, restored, vintage, classic and rods. I just couldn't get enough. 

But the best part was just to sit for hours over coffee and dinner - three engineers, talking and talking, talking shop, history, the world, the future, how best to prepare his sons and daughter - watching and listening to people who are living the future - who are the future - and yet, in their 40s and 50s, feeling awe and, sometimes, bewilderment as they assimilate the next generation.

Friday was the Golden Anniversary of my first marriage, had it survived. We were divorced in 1990 and have had (at her request) little communication since. Yet, even though the marriage didn't survive 50 years, there is still much to celebrate. In honor of the occasion, I sent her a highly symbolic bouquet, along with a letter. I sent copies of the same letter to my sons, along with a picture of the bouquet.

I choose to share a few details with you.

This is part of a cover letter sent to our sons.

The yellow roses represent our Golden Moments - the ones which led to the birth of our sons . . .
The two red roses represent [our sons].
The two white roses represent the women they have joined in marriage..
The five variegated roses represent the five grand kids - four of them of one color blend for the boys, the other for our grand daughter. The significance will not escape you, I'm sure. They represent the blending together of two families and gene pools. 

Isn't amazing how much difference one can find in siblings from the same gene pool? I think of it as elements in a kaleidoscope. The same elements produce an unending stream of patterns with each turn of the scope. I never saw a pattern, or a new life, that was not beautiful.

By celebrating our Golden Anniversary, I choose to honor the creation of wonderful, beautiful new life, whether or not the actual marriage survived.

Here are a few quotes from the letter which accompanied the bouquet.

"Ulysses", by Alfred Lord Tennyson

. . . . . you and I are old;
Old age hath yet his honour and his toil;
Death closes all: but something ere the end,
Some work of noble note, may yet be done,
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.

. . . . .Though much is taken, much abides; and though
We are not now that strength which in old days
Moved earth and heaven; that which we are, we are;
One equal temper of heroic hearts,
Made weak by time and fate, but strong in will
To strive, to seek, to find, and not to yield.

I have quoted this poem, in part or in full, to many over the years. I quote it now in celebration of today, June 22nd, 2012 - the day we would have celebrated our Golden Anniversary, had we stayed together.

But, even though we separated years ago, there is still much to celebrate. Few couples find themselves still alive, a half century beyond their wedding day. Not only are we still alive, we are (I believe) both still healthy and active, able to celebrate that part of our lives that we shared, and to celebrate, enjoy, and nurture our children and grandchildren.

. . . . .

Our sons learned from our lessons, from our examples, from the opportunities we put before them, but most of all, from their own inner light. They have shown over and over that they have the intelligence, the strength, and the drive to find success and happiness, as they define it for themselves.

When the right moments came, each found love, and married splendid women, who have become splendid mothers as well. We now find ourselves the grandparents of five wonderful kids who have already developed more talents and had more adventures than many have in a lifetime.

Let me say, for you, for our sons, and for posterity that one of the greatest thrills and satisfactions of my life has been to watch our sons develop into husbands and fathers, developing their skills and their styles 'on the fly' - charting a course but not being slaves to it; modifying that course by observation as their kids mature.

. . . . .

I seize the day - this day, June 22nd, 2012 - as a day of celebration for what we initiated together, for what we accomplished, and for the wonders of the lives we initiated, as they continue to unfold. I hope you are able to do the same. 

View attachment Golden anniversary bouquet 6:21:2012 - 1.1.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

I've been getting some gentle nudging about starting my own blog or twitter account because apparently I bring some humorous levity on my FB. Haha.

THE PRESSURE!


----------



## MattB

Surlysomething said:


> I've been getting some gentle nudging about starting my own blog or twitter account because apparently I bring some humorous levity on my FB. Haha.
> 
> THE PRESSURE!



Do it! I love twitter, I've been trying to get some of my FB friends to open an account there too. Apparently my promise of a follow isn't good enough for them. It stings, you know? 

Another time waster for sure, mind you...


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Do it! I love twitter, I've been trying to get some of my FB friends to open an account there too. Apparently my promise of a follow isn't good enough for them. It stings, you know?
> 
> Another time waster for sure, mind you...



I'll second this. If I can just get a couple more people from my FB page on Twitter, I'd probably close my FB account all together.


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

I found out that there is a weekly Magic the Gathering tournament in my city!


----------



## Lovelyone

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Share in my joy.
> 
> *snipped
> 
> Friday was the Golden Anniversary of my first marriage, had it survived. We were divorced in 1990 and have had (at her request) little communication since. Yet, even though the marriage didn't survive 50 years, there is still much to celebrate. In honor of the occasion, I sent her a highly symbolic bouquet, along with a letter. I sent copies of the same letter to my sons, along with a picture of the bouquet.
> 
> I choose to share a few details with you.
> 
> This is part of a cover letter sent to our sons.
> 
> The yellow roses represent our Golden Moments - the ones which led to the birth of our sons . . .
> The two red roses represent [our sons].
> The two white roses represent the women they have joined in marriage..
> The five variegated roses represent the five grand kids - four of them of one color blend for the boys, the other for our grand daughter. The significance will not escape you, I'm sure. They represent the blending together of two families and gene pools.
> 
> Isn't amazing how much difference one can find in siblings from the same gene pool? I think of it as elements in a kaleidoscope. The same elements produce an unending stream of patterns with each turn of the scope. I never saw a pattern, or a new life, that was not beautiful.
> 
> By celebrating our Golden Anniversary, I choose to honor the creation of wonderful, beautiful new life, whether or not the actual marriage survived.
> 
> Here are a few quotes from the letter which accompanied the bouquet.
> 
> "Ulysses", by Alfred Lord Tennyson
> 
> . . . . . you and I are old;
> Old age hath yet his honour and his toil;
> Death closes all: but something ere the end,
> Some work of noble note, may yet be done,
> Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
> 
> . . . . .Though much is taken, much abides; and though
> We are not now that strength which in old days
> Moved earth and heaven; that which we are, we are;
> One equal temper of heroic hearts,
> Made weak by time and fate, but strong in will
> To strive, to seek, to find, and not to yield.
> 
> I have quoted this poem, in part or in full, to many over the years. I quote it now in celebration of today, June 22nd, 2012 - the day we would have celebrated our Golden Anniversary, had we stayed together.
> 
> But, even though we separated years ago, there is still much to celebrate. Few couples find themselves still alive, a half century beyond their wedding day. Not only are we still alive, we are (I believe) both still healthy and active, able to celebrate that part of our lives that we shared, and to celebrate, enjoy, and nurture our children and grandchildren.
> 
> . . . . .
> 
> Our sons learned from our lessons, from our examples, from the opportunities we put before them, but most of all, from their own inner light. They have shown over and over that they have the intelligence, the strength, and the drive to find success and happiness, as they define it for themselves.
> 
> When the right moments came, each found love, and married splendid women, who have become splendid mothers as well. We now find ourselves the grandparents of five wonderful kids who have already developed more talents and had more adventures than many have in a lifetime.
> 
> Let me say, for you, for our sons, and for posterity that one of the greatest thrills and satisfactions of my life has been to watch our sons develop into husbands and fathers, developing their skills and their styles 'on the fly' - charting a course but not being slaves to it; modifying that course by observation as their kids mature.
> 
> . . . . .
> 
> I seize the day - this day, June 22nd, 2012 - as a day of celebration for what we initiated together, for what we accomplished, and for the wonders of the lives we initiated, as they continue to unfold. I hope you are able to do the same.




I think this is perhaps one of the most beautiful things I have ever read. Your family truly is lucky to have such a poet with a lovely depth for sentiment as you.


----------



## danielson123

24 hours ago I had no plans for today. Now I have 3 different job interviews! This is bananas!


----------



## rellis10

danielson123 said:


> 24 hours ago I had no plans for today. Now I have 3 different job interviews! This is bananas!



Good luck!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Today marks 2 years since I quit smoking!!


----------



## danielson123

I am now employed!


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

We got a little break from the oppressive heat today.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I got the biggest raise ever for me at work today. A whole 75 cents an hour, none of this 10-15 cents crap I used to get at my last job.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> I'll second this. If I can just get a couple more people from my FB page on Twitter, I'd probably close my FB account all together.



Twitter does fake-kill many people daily though. Something to consider...


----------



## Surlysomething

MattB said:


> Do it! I love twitter, I've been trying to get some of my FB friends to open an account there too. Apparently my promise of a follow isn't good enough for them. It stings, you know?
> 
> Another time waster for sure, mind you...



I'm thinking about it but I can't stand Twitter. Haha.


----------



## imfree

TwilightStarr said:


> Today marks 2 years since I quit smoking!!



Congratulations on work well done! They always tempt a person to start back up, so being off tobacco is an on-going work.


----------



## Surlysomething

One week from now i'll be squishing and kissing my baby cousin who's flying all the way from Florida with his family for my sister's wedding. I seriously can't wait to get my hands on that little stinker.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I'm combining several events which took place over the weekend. They certainly are events which contribute to my happiness, though possibly out of place in this thread. If so, please accept them anyway. Share in my joy.
> 
> 
> I seize the day - this day, June 22nd, 2012 - as a day of celebration for what we initiated together, for what we accomplished, and for the wonders of the lives we initiated, as they continue to unfold. I hope you are able to do the same.[/COLOR]




Your mailbox is full, Mr. Ho Ho. I tried to reply to your message but I was turned away! I still think it was the loveliest of gestures you made. Have a great day!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

I don't know whether to post this here, in the exercise thread, or just keep my mouth shut. Oh, well . . .

Last week, I was experiencing some chest discomfort and finally decided to go to Urgent Care and get a strip run off. There was something that puzzled the physician on duty. He called the hospital for the on-duty cardiologist's opinion. The cardio told him to get me to the hospital, STAT, by ambulance.

They monitored me overnight. Nothing but my known A/V Type I block (nothing serious) and put me on the treadmill the next morning for a Bruce stress test, with ultrasound scan. I thought it went very well.

Later, the cardiologist came back with the report. Nothing overnight but the exercise bradycardia often seen in fit individuals. As to the Bruce, "I've got some good news and some good news. Which do you want first?" Turned out I had run a near-perfect test - close to 11 minutes - and I could have gone farther. The other good news: I'm probably in the top 10% of individuals of any age, let alone old folks like me.

All of this was confirmed by my personal cardiologist yesterday, with additional detail which was also positive.

I guess that ol' bike trail just got a bit longer. I may hit my 75 mile ride this year but I won't get to the end of the trail any time soon.

Oh - and the original cause? I had done some biking earlier in a day of high heat and humidity. I probably overhydrated and couldn't sweat if off because of the humidity. 

As the Germans (or somebody) say "So soon old, so late smart."


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I don't know whether to post this here, in the exercise thread, or just keep my mouth shut. Oh, well . . .
> 
> Last week, I was experiencing some chest discomfort and finally decided to go to Urgent Care and get a strip run off. There was something that puzzled the physician on duty. He called the hospital for the on-duty cardiologist's opinion. The cardio told him to get me to the hospital, STAT, by ambulance.
> 
> They monitored me overnight. Nothing but my known A/V Type I block (nothing serious) and put me on the treadmill the next morning for a Bruce stress test, with ultrasound scan. I thought it went very well.
> 
> Later, the cardiologist came back with the report. Nothing overnight but the exercise bradycardia often seen in fit individuals. As to the Bruce, "I've got some good news and some good news. Which do you want first?" Turned out I had run a near-perfect test - close to 11 minutes - and I could have gone farther. The other good news: I'm probably in the top 10% of individuals of any age, let alone old folks like me.
> 
> All of this was confirmed by my personal cardiologist yesterday, with additional detail which was also positive.
> 
> I guess that ol' bike trail just got a bit longer. I may hit my 75 mile ride this year but I won't get to the end of the trail any time soon.



That's excellent news!  

I'm glad to hear you're not only hanging in there, but thriving!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

23 days until Toronto. I have this nagging feeling that I may not leave.


----------



## spiritangel

Kipfler potatos for 20c a Kilo

its grocery day in about 6ish hours after some sleep

and my sister and I have started playing runescape again 

add to that hot chocolate and reading my first neil gaimon book all makes for happy times


----------



## TwilightStarr

imfree said:


> Congratulations on work well done! They always tempt a person to start back up, so being off tobacco is an on-going work.



Thanks! 
Yes it's a struggle but it has been a lot easier than I thought it would be.
The hardest time was one night when I was out with friends and one them was named Jack Daniels lol


----------



## Lovelyone

Its 90 degrees with hardly any humidity...which is highly unusual for where I live. Feels pretty good.


----------



## danielson123

I'll be making enough cash in tips for the bus everyday! More money in my pocket!


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

The future is now :happy:


----------



## Mathias

Delightfully Peculiar said:


> The future is now :happy:



Wasn't it 2015?


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

Mathias said:


> Wasn't it 2015?



Boo, hiss...you're right. How disappointing. :doh: It was a hoax.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

The guy that I have been talking with and crushing on for quite some time now left his phone with his mother today on accident when he went to the dentist to have surgery. Needless to say, she saw some of our texts and assumed we were dating. Although, it we aren't yet, I didn't correct her when she called me his girlfriend because she continued to twlk to me about how he was doing, what happened during the surgery, and when he'd have his phone back because he lives an hour away from home. Then she continued to tell me how pretty I was and how she loved my hair. I guess I was his background on his phone. I've never had a mom react to me in that way when she has never met me at least. I felt super special, but almost bad at the same time because I didn't correct her. I wonder how he'll feel about it tomorrow. I'm going to take it all in while it lasts.


----------



## Micara

My dad apologized, admitted he was wrong, and fixed my A/C.


----------



## rellis10

Feeling a bit better from my Man Flu... ok, my cold  Back to work tomorrow!


----------



## Lovelyone

Kisses....oh sweet kisses.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Spent the day with my family
Had a chicken tender salad from Texas Roadhouse (they are my favorite)
My dad gave me some to get new clothes and shoes since I lost weight and mine don't fit me anymore
And I got some much needed flip flops and a "The Vampire Diaries" messenger bag for $3 each at Walmart 
Now I am going to start reading Fifty Shades Freed


----------



## Surlysomething

Got shit sorted out with my best friend. Hallelujah.

Like she said....it's our second fight in almost 30 years, no big deal.

Haha.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Got shit sorted out with my best friend. Hallelujah.
> 
> Like she said....it's our second fight in almost 30 years, no big deal.
> 
> Haha.



I sincerely wish I could say the same thing.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I sincerely wish I could say the same thing.



Dude, it was tough. All week we'd been sparring through words on a screen. I couldn't phone because I knew I would lose my shit. Finally, when we did talk to each other everything sorted itself out easy peasy. No more email feuds for this girl. Lesson learned.


Sorry it's not as easy for you.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Dude, it was tough. All week we'd been sparring through words on a screen. I couldn't phone because I knew I would lose my shit. Finally, when we did talk to each other everything sorted itself out easy peasy. No more email feuds for this girl. Lesson learned.
> 
> 
> Sorry it's not as easy for you.



Thanks, it's not so much of a fight as my friend went around the bend, divorced his wife and is trying to live like he's 22 again and since we aren't after the same things he just sort of dropped out. I used to call him periodically but all I'd usually get was an occasional text, I decided to quit trying and wait until he comes back around. We haven't spoken in about 3 months. I miss my friend, and I hope that eventually he comes back to his old self, but after about 2 years now going down this road, it's starting to not look hopeful.


----------



## EMH1701

It's Friday!  'Nuff said.


----------



## Mathias

Today was the best day that I've had in quite a long while. I'm blessed to have the friends that I have.


----------



## MattB

Tonight, I finally strung up the guitar I've been building.  Granted it was because I installed the nut and the strings will hold it in place until the glue dries, but I'll be able to rock on that thing before the weekend is over!


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Tonight, I finally strung up the guitar I've been building.  Granted it was because I installed the nut and the strings will hold it in place until the glue dries, but I'll be able to rock on that thing before the weekend is over!



Cool deal! I have been kicking around the idea of going to luthier school and learning a complete A-Z of guitar building and repair and doing a career change.


----------



## Linda

Silence and nothing on the agenda. I thihnk it's the perfect opportunity to replenish my soul.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Cool deal! I have been kicking around the idea of going to luthier school and learning a complete A-Z of guitar building and repair and doing a career change.



If I was in Texas, I'd start that business with you. I'm hoping to sideline into guitar repair sometime before I retire...it's all I'm really into anymore anyways.

BTW- played the guitar this morning and it plays awesome! I'm going to switch the pickups (I used cheap-ish ones just in case there were any playability issues, it sounds good but it could be great!) and see if I can't use it as a main axe going forward.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Happy that I have electricity and working AC, since I was without both due to heat storms last night and thought I was going to wither away.


----------



## AuntHen

... my 5 year old niece coming and getting in my lap and saying in the sweetest, most sincere voice "I love you Aunt B"... melts my heart :wubu::happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Thanks, it's not so much of a fight as my friend went around the bend, divorced his wife and is trying to live like he's 22 again and since we aren't after the same things he just sort of dropped out. I used to call him periodically but all I'd usually get was an occasional text, I decided to quit trying and wait until he comes back around. We haven't spoken in about 3 months. I miss my friend, and I hope that eventually he comes back to his old self, but after about 2 years now going down this road, it's starting to not look hopeful.



Damn. I hope he gets back on track with his life. There's nothing worse than having a friend spiraling out of control and all you can do is sit back and watch.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Damn. I hope he gets back on track with his life. There's nothing worse than having a friend spiraling out of control and all you can do is sit back and watch.




Thanks T. I hope so too. It's especially tough, because while I'm friendly with many, I only have a few true friends, and him being out of the picture has reduced them by a full third.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Thanks T. I hope so too. It's especially tough, because while I'm friendly with many, I only have a few true friends, and him being out of the picture has reduced them by a full third.



I can relate. I had to make things right because my circle of close friends is small.


Have a great weekend, ok?


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I can relate. I had to make things right because my circle of close friends is small.
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend, ok?



I certainly intend to. You do the same!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm having a really nice evening with the hubs. We're hanging out watching Sex Drive. I love a good raunchy comedy. It's a good way to spend time together.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Just had a hilarious night out with some of the funniest people ever!
Hookers in shiny clothes, hot pink wizard of oz shoes a size too big, and bitches be running late! 
These are just a few of the hilarious things from tonight! lol


----------



## spiritangel

My first lot of guest DT work went up on the Tattered Inspirations blog and my blog today and and and I won not one but two prizes in the monthly challenges at Jelly Bean Scrappers

pretty great sunday in all


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Surlysomething said:


> I can relate. I had to make things right because my circle of close friends is small.
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend, ok?



I love this little fragment by Edwin Markham and have fallen back on it numerous times in my life.

From the poem "Outwitted"

He drew a circle that shut me out 
Heretic, rebel, a thing to flout.
But Love and I had the wit to win:
We drew a circle that took him in.


----------



## Micara

I bought 4 new pairs of shoes that I love, and I have a cute new dress to wear to work tomorrow.


----------



## succubus_dxb

That I am with a man who truly adores my body. I mean ADORES every inch. Now it's a matter of me becoming as happy with it as he is.


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

I'm going to see the Canada Day fireworks tonight! Go Canada!


----------



## daddyoh70

My oldest daughter called me about 45 minutes ago to tell me she got engaged!!!


----------



## balletguy

right now im 3/4 drunk!!! so its good


----------



## TwilightStarr

I finally dyed my hair 
Found out it's going to be a lot cheaper to fix my mom's car then we thought it would be.
Plans for tomorrow to go shopping and take my nephew to the water park.

Also I realized I've been posting a lot in the "What Are You Happy About Today?" thread and that fact alone makes me even more happy.

I am so thankful for the happiness I have in my life!


----------



## spiritangel

My 3 prizes are being sent out this week (2 from last month one from the moth before) so I will get a lovely parcel sometime next week full of scrappy goodness

My craftblog has just overtaken my musings blog for busiest day (88 views today musings busiest is 84)

and I am experimenting with making home made prawn and veggie spring rolls for dinner 

life is pretty sweet


----------



## Victoria08

Hilarious random chats with my girlfriends about men, getting waxed, and how getting inked feels a little _too_ good. When your cheeks hurt from laughing, you know you've had a good day :happy:


----------



## balletguy

no work today!


----------



## penguin

Sexy new underwears today, and pretty new dresses and shirts yesterday. I've never owned a FIRE ENGINE RED bra before. Holy hell, it's awesome.


----------



## Surlysomething

Looking good, feeling good.

I haven't treated myself so much in the beauty department in a couple years and it's really nice. Feeling girlie!


3 more sleeps until my sister's wedding and family and friends and laughs and tears. SUPER EXCITED.

:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

The boys went to watch the fire works down in Chico. I stayed home. I am luxuriating in the whole being alone thing. I rarely even get the alone time to go to the bathroom or shower, so this is awesome.. Just me the cat and the fish! I'm kicking back and watching Heroes, playing on my phone.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Unexpected hour long conversations with him because he missed me makes me feel special.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Work fixed the issue with my schedule, I bought chipotle Italian sausage for dinner, and I'm on vacation starting Sunday at 9 a.m. Life is good!


----------



## Ruffie

Got the job I was hoping to land today! It is very part time for the first year or so as you build senority, but it has a pension and benefits. You can refuse shifts and block of dates to not be called in which works well with moms cancer treatments. I start training Monday full time for two weeks then some shadow shifts and there of course is a probation period to serve, but it is a start!


----------



## rellis10

Having lost my job yesterday, I just talked to my previous employer and I have an interview with their sister company on monday for a more admin concentrated job.

They already know what I can do, they'll have a good reference from my previous employer and perhaps more importantly I already know them personally.

Now I want to stress that I liked the company, it was the role itself that I wasn't comfortable with. This could well be a great oppertunity for me, though perhaps a little bit of an odd situation.


----------



## ODFFA

rellis10 said:


> Having lost my job yesterday, I just talked to my previous employer and I have an interview with their sister company on monday for a more admin concentrated job.
> 
> They already know what I can do, they'll have a good reference from my previous employer and perhaps more importantly I already know them personally.
> 
> Now I want to stress that I liked the company, it was the role itself that I wasn't comfortable with. This could well be a great oppertunity for me, though perhaps a little bit of an odd situation.



I'm really really happy for you, hearing this news! Nicely done! Will be thinking of you on Monday.


----------



## Noir

I got a new job and I couldnt be more excited for it.


----------



## HottiMegan

rellis10 said:


> Having lost my job yesterday, I just talked to my previous employer and I have an interview with their sister company on monday for a more admin concentrated job.
> 
> They already know what I can do, they'll have a good reference from my previous employer and perhaps more importantly I already know them personally.
> 
> Now I want to stress that I liked the company, it was the role itself that I wasn't comfortable with. This could well be a great oppertunity for me, though perhaps a little bit of an odd situation.



I really hope it works out for you! Good luck


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that the Tae Kwon Do school Max goes to is letting hubs join the adults class for no additional tuition cost! This place has become like family in the year and a half Max has been going. I hope to, someday, join the adults class. I want to do some work on my fitness and drop some lbs before joining. I don't want to hurt myself with all the jumping and junk with 350lbs on my frame. I am going to start doing yoga and walking. As soon as we get the man cave set up with my weight bench, i'll start back at my body building too. I LOVE body building. 
I'm excited about this little change in my life


----------



## Aust99

I'm on holidays for the next two weeks. So much to sort out around my house and with my self.... Things are finally happening! Best position I've been in at work for 4 years. Oh job security, how I've missed you.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ruffie said:


> Got the job I was hoping to land today! It is very part time for the first year or so as you build senority, but it has a pension and benefits. You can refuse shifts and block of dates to not be called in which works well with moms cancer treatments. I start training Monday full time for two weeks then some shadow shifts and there of course is a probation period to serve, but it is a start!



I missed this earlier. I'm glad to see things are starting to get the better. I hope you enjoy your new job!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Spent the morning out with the family 
Went to the farmer's market, stopped by Goodwill and got 4 books, now I am home relaxing in the a/c and watching The Walking Dead marathon!


----------



## Lovelyone

received a care package today with Redvines in it. LOVE LOVE LOVE them.


----------



## MattB

Having a good bass guitar day, almost done tracking.


----------



## Surlysomething

I just under three hours my beautiful baby sister is getting married...


:wubu:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My vacation starts in 18 hours. I cannot wait!


----------



## rellis10

I start my new job, for the sister company of the one I just left, tomorrow! That was an odd few days


----------



## danielson123

Back in February my dad went to the doctor for the first time since he was a teenager. He found out that he was borderline diabetic, and that he had to take steps to change his diet to reverse any damage that had been done. When he told me about this, it scared me. He weighed less than I did, and was having health problems.

That was my wake-up call. Since then, I have been dieting and exercising to try and get healthier. I don't want to be skinny, but I was having trouble breathing and didn't have any energy. I wasn't sure how well I was doing since I don't think I look any different, but recently I've been having much more luck fitting into older pants.

Well, yesterday I finally got a new battery for my scale, and I found out that since March I've lost 30 pounds. I have so much more energy now, and I want to start looking into Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu classes. I have so much further to go, and I still love my food, but I never imagined I would feel this good health-wise, ever!


----------



## largenlovely

I have a date tonight  wish me luck...I'm always nervous as hell on a first date lol


----------



## Weirdo890

largenlovely said:


> I have a date tonight  wish me luck...I'm always nervous as hell on a first date lol



Best of luck to you! *big Hugs*


----------



## largenlovely

Weirdo890 said:


> Best of luck to you! *big Hugs*



Thanks so much hon


----------



## cinnamitch

I got a new bed.


----------



## HottiMegan

hubs offered to help me set up my weight bench!! I'm so excited to get my body building on! I'm happy and excited!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Just ordered my new ax :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubs got over a dollar an hour raise. It wasn't his annual review raise either! It was the yearly, compare to other techs in the area to be competitive raise. He gets his annual review in a couple of weeks and should get another, much smaller raise.. His paycheck today was EXTRA fat with the raise  I like money


----------



## TwilightStarr

I got some new earrings while I was at the mall yesterday 







And I couldn't remember what size my current ones were so guess who is going up a size :huh:


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I got my new phone today. So much fancier, I just want to do all the things on it.


----------



## AuntHen

kaylaisamachine said:


> I got my new phone today. So much fancier, I just want to do all the things on it.




ooo, I got a new one yesterday! It's exciting hehe


----------



## kaylaisamachine

fat9276 said:


> ooo, I got a new one yesterday! It's exciting hehe



Which phone did you get? I got a Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket.


----------



## thatpumpkin

I'm getting better at photography  I've been working with my lightbox today mostly. Hope to do some nature and city shots soon.


----------



## AuntHen

kaylaisamachine said:


> Which phone did you get? I got a *Samsung Galaxy S2* Skyrocket.



Same as you (in bold) only the Epic 4G Touch


----------



## kaylaisamachine

fat9276 said:


> Same as you (in bold) only the Epic 4G Touch



Nice! How are you liking it?


----------



## AuntHen

kaylaisamachine said:


> Nice! How are you liking it?



i like it a lot but having trouble getting apps store to connect to network so they will upload :|


----------



## Deven

My husband makes me feel like I listened to a whole Depeche Mode concert from the front row and Dave Gahan was singing to me the entire time... :wubu:


----------



## ODFFA

I survived my first little bit of Dims drama - learned some things, kept things as respectful as I possibly could and now look forward to shaking that dust off my feet. It's all good.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

After many, many long weeks, my trip to Canada is so close I can taste it!!!! Really looking forward to getting out of this Texas heat and enjoying a few days up North!


----------



## HottiMegan

On the way to the pool we saw two baby deer rubbing heads together. It was such a sweet sight. I love every deer sighting here in the mountains. I just hope their mama was safe and close. I didn't see her.


----------



## Deven

I got everything re-installed onto the Alienware (my desktop.) Hard drive crashes suck, but I have my baby back!


----------



## Linda

I am worth it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Linda said:


> I am worth it.



Fuck yes you are; don't let anyone tell you any different, or I'll punch them in the DICK!


----------



## Victoria08

Made the appointment for some new ink. Happyhappyhappy.


----------



## Linda

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Fuck yes you are; don't let anyone tell you any different, or I'll punch them in the DICK!



Ok this, right here, made me happy.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

First time to be summoned to jury duty, got in the jury box, prosecutor was happy with me being in the top 12 jurors.  I feel accomplished. Too bad I'm going to have to let them down tomorrow and tell them I'm going back to school soon.


----------



## Victoria08

Finally came to the realization that not all men are lying, manipulative, abusive assholes. Sorry for the generalization there, guys...my bad? :doh:

I'm happy to be a rational human being again


----------



## CAMellie

My husband officially received his degree today! He received his AA in IT/Web Design and is now working on his Bachelor's in computer programming. I'm so happy and proud I could just explode!!! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Today I am ecstatic about the fact that my nephew likes music(more than most 4 year olds) and he likes good music not the crap rap my sister is always listening to!!

Today he was singing along with me to "We Are Young" by Fun!!


----------



## ODFFA

This is the first day of the week that I haven't felt perpetually close to tears due to work and disability-related stress. Took half the day off yesterday for some much needed planning and re-strategising, and it's starting to pay off!


----------



## sugar and spice

CAMellie said:


> My husband officially received his degree today! He received his AA in IT/Web Design and is now working on his Bachelor's in computer programming. I'm so happy and proud I could just explode!!! :wubu::wubu:



Congratulations!


----------



## Surlysomething

ODFFA said:


> This is the first day of the week that I haven't felt perpetually close to tears due to work and disability-related stress. Took half the day off yesterday for some much needed planning and re-strategising, and it's starting to pay off!




That's a good thing! I hope the rest of the week is just as good or better.


----------



## AuntHen

My 5 year old niece... she is so cute and loves to cuddle in my bed and have me read to her. She is so very precious! :wubu:


----------



## Micara

My daughter's team won the volleyball tournament undefeated! She did great at passing and even served some aces!  And to think when I was her age, I couldn't even hit the ball over the net and had to stay after gym class and practice.


----------



## Surlysomething

I have a new baby girl cousin! Born 4 hours ago.

Welcome to the world, Brooklyn Grace! Can't wait to meet you.

:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Law & Order Sunday.

Dun Dun.


----------



## HottiMegan

Max's surgery is on Tuesday. This is, hopefully, the second to last surgery forever! His final surgery wont be until he's a teenager to scrape some growth plates on his leg to even out the difference in length which is supposed to be a super easy one. Tuesday's surgery marks number 19.. and a final one in a long line of painful procedures. I love my brave boy for enduring so much in his short day. I'm sad he has to have so many surgeries but am happy that we have a light at the end of the tunnel. It also marks no more g-tube in the next few months! (We use the g-tube for post op meds and what have you since he won't take them orally)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

The times I'm happy with something I record is a rare occasion, but this one if tickling my fancy right now. I'm pretty happy with it, considering it was recorded in my kitchen and you can hear the cars in the background.

http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/newspaper-gown

It's got shakers TOO!! That's how you know it's legit.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The times I'm happy with something I record is a rare occasion, but this one if tickling my fancy right now. I'm pretty happy with it, considering it was recorded in my kitchen and you can hear the cars in the background.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/newspaper-gown
> 
> It's got shakers TOO!! That's how you know it's legit.




You hit the right thread. That makes ME happy. Haha.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The times I'm happy with something I record is a rare occasion, but this one if tickling my fancy right now. I'm pretty happy with it, considering it was recorded in my kitchen and you can hear the cars in the background.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/newspaper-gown
> 
> It's got shakers TOO!! That's how you know it's legit.



That was _amazing_ - I absolutely loved it. BRAVO!!!!!


----------



## Micara

A customer told me that I have a nice look and nice teeth. LOL. That's a new one on me, but I guess nice teeth are important. LOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> That was _amazing_ - I absolutely loved it. BRAVO!!!!!



Heh, thanks for the kind words and the listen.


----------



## MattB

Finally, some rain!


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

I have purchased a brand new fully tricked out PC! That's gonna keep me happy for a few months!


----------



## Linda

The new mattress topper gifted to me. It's like sleeping on a cloud. I am usually not to good at getting gifts but I could get used to it.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

The dental tech looked me over and, with a big smile, told me that my gum tissue looked REALLY GOOD! I smiled and commented "What a great line for a pickup bar!"

She laughed. I laughed. Good thing I'm sooo married.


----------



## AuntHen

House sitting for a week... they have a gorgeous screened in patio and pool! Woot!


----------



## largenlovely

I didn't have to cook supper tonight. My Aunt & Uncle brought over a steak, which was awesome. Now it's time for some project runway.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

so I came home from work today to find the coolest package EVER!!! Let me tell you, I get packages in the mail all the time, and some super cool shit, but this is the best thing EVER!!

















thanks to the boards very own Penguin for Christmas in July.


----------



## penguin

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> thanks to the boards very own Penguin for Christmas in July.



You're more than welcome!!


----------



## CastingPearls

I have a awesomely cool pastel Wookie and pink Darth Vader, compliments of the lovely Penguin.

I need a pink Ewok. OH GOD THEY'RE SO CUUUUUUTE


----------



## spiritangel

that is totally awesome!!!! Great parcel 

I love getting unexpected Mail


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> I have a awesomely cool pastel Wookie and pink Darth Vader, compliments of the lovely Penguin.
> 
> I need a pink Ewok. OH GOD THEY'RE SO CUUUUUUTE



Give me time and I'm sure you'll get one


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so I came home from work today to find the coolest package EVER!!! Let me tell you, I get packages in the mail all the time, and some super cool shit, but this is the best thing EVER!!
> 
> thanks to the boards very own Penguin for Christmas in July.



Those are fucking adorable!! I want- no *NEED*- to play with them. Merry Christmas in July to Hozay and congratulations once again for being so talented to Penguin! I thought they were so cute back when CastingPearls posted the picture of hers, but seeing them ALL together like that makes me want to act out little scenes and do their voices.


----------



## penguin

lovelylady78 said:


> Those are fucking adorable!! I want- no *NEED*- to play with them. Merry Christmas in July to Hozay and congratulations once again for being so talented to Penguin! I thought they were so cute back when CastingPearls posted the picture of hers, but seeing them ALL together like that makes me want to act out little scenes and do their voices.



I didn't actually make these ones, just acted as the intermediary between Hozay and my mother  I could do them all, but she's better at them than me!


----------



## largenlovely

Just found out they're having a jazz festival here in Mobile in a couple weeks!!!! I nearly wet myself. So excited.


----------



## spiritangel

I bought myself a small Tablet today for a really good price and managed to find accessories for it super cheap on ebay, and then stumbled accross a sale of scrapping stuff woot


----------



## seavixen

I have so much writing in my head right now. I have four stories going, three of which are already novella length and not even close to done, and I'm - amazingly - not blocked yet. I'm really hoping I can finish at least one of these.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so I came home from work today to find the coolest package EVER!!! Let me tell you, I get packages in the mail all the time, and some super cool shit, but this is the best thing EVER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to the boards very own Penguin for Christmas in July.



That is incredible!! What a special gift!!!! They need to be prominently displayed, ASAP!


----------



## Micara

Taking my mama out to dinner and then to see Legally Blonde: the Musical tonight.


----------



## largenlovely

Micara said:


> Taking my mama out to dinner and then to see Legally Blonde: the Musical tonight.



Oh that sounds fun...have a good time


----------



## Librarygirl

I bought a "How to draw manga" book and treated myself to lots of pencils and a sketchbook.

And it is the first weekend all month I've not had to work!


----------



## Ellie81

My mom is coming to visit for a whole week! She is coming late tonight and not leaving until a week from Saturday.


----------



## penguin

That I've finally finished this:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

penguin said:


> That I've finally finished this:



you FINISHED IT!! YOU'RE AMAZING!


----------



## Blackjack

penguin said:


> That I've finally finished this:



OHMYGODOHMYGOD


----------



## penguin

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you FINISHED IT!! YOU'RE AMAZING!



FINALLY! It took forever 



Blackjack said:


> OHMYGODOHMYGOD



It would cost far too much to mail one over, unfortunately. That, and I don't want to rush into making another blanket just yet!


----------



## Blackjack

penguin said:


> It would cost far too much to mail one over, unfortunately. That, and I don't want to rush into making another blanket just yet!



You could probably sell this and more like it easily. This is amazing.


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> You could probably sell this and more like it easily. This is amazing.



It just takes so long to make, because I made this one for a full sized bed. But it is something I've thought about


----------



## TwilightStarr

That more people are finally starting to realize the truth:


----------



## Micara

Got my very first photography gig- senior pictures for my cousin and his girlfriend!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I never know where to put these links, but they DO make me happy when they're decent.

completed another kitchen recording and it came out rather okay.

http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/romanian-names


----------



## spiritangel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I never know where to put these links, but they DO make me happy when they're decent.
> 
> completed another kitchen recording and it came out rather okay.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/romanian-names



You are so very talented!!!!! thanks for sharing



I am happy we have been having very spring like days and whilst I dont like all the tests I am being sent for I finally have a Dr willing to help me get to the bottom of how I have been feeling for almost 10years each step and thing is another step to unravelling it all.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I never know where to put these links, but they DO make me happy when they're decent.
> 
> completed another kitchen recording and it came out rather okay.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/romanian-names



OMG! I have an even bigger crush on you now!
That is AMAZING!! I had no idea you could sing so good!!


----------



## largenlovely

Right at a month until college football season starts!!!! None too soon...I can't freaking wait. They should have the 2012 college preview magazine on the shelf in the next week. I'm totally psyched


----------



## Linda

It's been a wonderful weekend all around.


----------



## largenlovely

Oh oh oh oh!!! The college football 2012 preview is already out!!!! Got my copy.


----------



## Saoirse

i just had the best weekend EVEERRR. my vaca time started Friday after work, so I picked up a cute boy and spent the next 42 hours playing with him. hot tub, big screen tv, beer, cute boy...


----------



## Victoria08

TwilightStarr said:


> That more people are finally starting to realize the truth:



:bow:
Ha! So true. I got my newest tattoo today...it hurt like a son of a bitch, but it's worth it :happy:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Victoria08 said:


> :bow:
> Ha! So true. I got my newest tattoo today...it hurt like a son of a bitch, but it's worth it :happy:



YAY for new tattoo's!!
The pain is always worth it!
I miss that pain, it's been way too long since my last tattoo!


----------



## danielson123

I just got a job offer today. It's a higher salary but fewer hours than where I am now. It comes out to less money overall but I decided to take it since it's not in food service and has so much more potential for advancement. I am very excited for my career future. I'm now sufficiently motivated to go back to school!


----------



## Micara

Heading out to see the Carnival of Madness tonight!


----------



## seavixen

Swimming pool <3 thank goodness my mom has one.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am an Olympic champion...viewer. I try to see as many events on television as I can. Watching the U.S. Women's Gymnastics team take gold last night just tickled me pink! I am so proud of all of the athletes. Kudos to those who have a dream and go after it!


----------



## genevathistime

I'm pleased that I'm off work in just a few hours...yessss


----------



## Surlysomething

3 day long weekend and the weather is going to be spectacular!'

:bow:


----------



## largenlovely

Party at my friends house tonight ..and tomorrow my friends are celebrating their anniversary and they're having a huge bbq and are partying all day and night. Like 200 people are coming. Maybe I'll meet someone interesting


----------



## Mathias

I'm reuniting with some old friends this weekend!


----------



## moore2me

Lovelyone said:


> I am an Olympic champion...viewer. I try to see as many events on television as I can. Watching the U.S. Women's Gymnastics team take gold last night just tickled me pink! I am so proud of all of the athletes. Kudos to those who have a dream and go after it!



Terri, 

Hubby and I have been fixated on the Olympics too. The young people competing seem so nice and level headed. It has helped restore my faith in the abilities and strength of the younger generation. It also shows how different nations can get along without fighting. And in many lf the sports, the men and women are on equal footing (archery, shooting, equestrian).




Surlysomething said:


> 3 day long weekend and *the weather is going to be spectacular!'
> 
> I am so jealous of your good weather. Our weather has been a blast furnace all summer and probably won't stop for more than a month. I had to go to the dentist yesterday & after 2 hours in the chair being tortured with dental instruments I had to get in a car with the outside temperature 108 degrees F.
> 
> *:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

moore2me said:


> Terri,
> 
> Hubby and I have been fixated on the Olympics too. The young people competing seem so nice and level headed. It has helped restore my faith in the abilities and strength of the younger generation. It also shows how different nations can get along without fighting. And in many lf the sports, the men and women are on equal footing (archery, shooting, equestrian).



It's going to be toasty (by Vancouver standards) but nothing like the heatwave the US is having. Not even close. 

Heat sucks with MS too, so I feel for you. Try and stay cool the best you can.


----------



## balletguy

I get to go to San Antonio for work next week so cool to get out of the office


----------



## prettyeyes77

WWW.Cuteoverload.com Never fails to make me super happy!!! So many cute animals!:wubu:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

First night with nothing to do in a while. It's awesome!


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm getting my first tattoo on Monday, after divorce court.


----------



## balletguy

oh my...what is your tat???


----------



## CastingPearls

balletguy said:


> oh my...what is your tat???


It's a Latin word, very symbolic to me. It'll be small, simple and personal.


----------



## prettyeyes77

CastingPearls said:


> I'm getting my first tattoo on Monday



Congrates I had my first tat in June and just wanted to say its not as bad as some people make out... I have a pretty low pain tolerance and I didn't cry. It is just a bit unpleasant and I really appreciated that I had a bunch of my friends with me to keep me laughing especially at the beginning when I panicked a bit, but once it gets started its not to bad. I hope its a great experience for you and that it comes out just the way you wish! (Both the tat and life in general.)


----------



## balletguy

CastingPearls said:


> It's a Latin word, very symbolic to me. It'll be small, simple and personal.



Good luck my friend. I have 3 getting a new one soon.


----------



## CastingPearls

prettyeyes77 said:


> Congrates I had my first tat in June and just wanted to say its not as bad as some people make out... I have a pretty low pain tolerance and I didn't cry. It is just a bit unpleasant and I really appreciated that I had a bunch of my friends with me to keep me laughing especially at the beginning when I panicked a bit, but once it gets started its not to bad. I hope its a great experience for you and that it comes out just the way you wish! (Both the tat and life in general.)


Awesome! Congrats and thanks!

I have a very high tolerance for pain so that won't be an issue. I'm more concerned with how thin and delicate he can get the font/type. I'll probably have a drink or take half a Xanax before he starts anyway.


----------



## balletguy

CastingPearls said:


> Awesome! Congrats and thanks!
> 
> I have a very high tolerance for pain so that won't be an issue. I'm more concerned with how thin and delicate he can get the font/type. I'll probably have a drink or take half a Xanax before he starts anyway.



If you have an artist that knows what they are doing you will barley feel it.


----------



## CastingPearls

balletguy said:


> If you have an artist that knows what they are doing you will barley feel it.


He's been doing body art for thirty years and said what I want will be a piece of cake (Cake? They're serving cake????) but seriously, it's so simple, we'll be bullshitting longer than it'll take for him to do it.


----------



## balletguy

CastingPearls said:


> He's been doing body art for thirty years and said what I want will be a piece of cake (Cake? They're serving cake????) but seriously, it's so simple, we'll be bullshitting longer than it'll take for him to do it.



cool. we need a pic too


----------



## Victoria08

1 more day at work and then I'm taking my mum away for her birthday this weekend -should be fun :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone

Two things are making me happy today. I woke up with no knee pain this morning and I heard that a friend is doing well.


----------



## HottiMegan

Today my baby boy turned 4 and that make me happy.


----------



## Linda

My life.


----------



## mimosa

I do my best to be happy everyday. Today, someone surprising made me smile and warmed my heart. :happy:


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Verrrrry cute man at my local coffee shop. Mmmmmm good! :eat2::wubu::smitten:


----------



## Sweetie

FINALLY...good reports from the doctor. It feels like things are heading back up.


----------



## Linda

The amazing people in my life.


----------



## penguin

My net got fixed today, so now it's fast again.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sweetie said:


> FINALLY...good reports from the doctor. It feels like things are heading back up.



That is awesome! Hope things keep getting better!


----------



## Linda

Weekend is jam packed full of awesomeness.


----------



## largenlovely

I've never tried Hooter's wings...I've only been to Hooter's once even. My best friend and her sister are celebrating their birthday together at Hooter's tonight and I'm gonna try the wings. Looking forward to it!! I hope they're as good as everyone says.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Met an amazing guy this weekend who has so much in common with me, it's ridiculous. It's refreshing to know that I can look forward to a future with having a significant other who could also be my best friend. He's down in the bay area right now which I will be moving to in a couple of weeks. However, my friend is taking me down there to pick him up for the weekend so I can show him around here in Redding. AND last night we Skyped for 4 and a half hours. He may just be a real keeper.


----------



## rockhound225

Happy today because tonight, I get to go watch the Perseid Meteor Shower.


----------



## penguin

I'm very happy my hangover seems to be gone now. The party was freaking awesome, but the hangover wasn't.


----------



## CastingPearls

Okay, I finally got a pic taken. It healed up pretty fast too. Felt like a stinging sunburn-no real pain, but I said it would be itty-bitty.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I've had a really good day 

Did some laundry, cleaned, made some really good homemade creamy chicken noodle soup, watched Big Brother, and now I am watching Caillou with my nephew.

I am soo thankful for this wonderful day.

After the last few weeks of sister drama, losing a friend, and general life issues. I appreciate a stress free, productive, good day!


----------



## Webmaster

Happy that early next week I'll get to go back to Cancun to swim and snorkel with whale sharks. And stay at the fabulous Riu Palace there. If you want to see what it all was like last year, I did an elaborate full and illustrated review (see here).


----------



## one2one

Webmaster said:


> Happy that early next week I'll get to go back to Cancun to swim and snorkel with whale sharks. And stay at the fabulous Riu Palace there. If you want to see what it all was like last year, I did an elaborate full and illustrated review (see here).



That looks incredible and so beautiful! I hope you have a great trip.

I am happy to have had a good weekend (nice party last night) and the next few days off with plans for lunches and dinner one evening with friends.


----------



## largenlovely

I'll be 38 in a couple weeks and a friend, who I've been friends with a couple years, said he thought I was 31. He seemed genuinely shocked...or maybe I just want to believe him lol


----------



## kaylaisamachine

WE GOT AN APARTMENTTTTTTT, AHHHHHH. I just signed the lease today, paid the security deposit, moving back down there in t-minus 10 days. I'm so excited.


----------



## CastingPearls

largenlovely said:


> I'll be 38 in a couple weeks and a friend, who I've been friends with a couple years, said he thought I was 31. He seemed genuinely shocked...or maybe I just want to believe him lol


Nonono, you do look younger. I don't look my age either so I love hearing that too. hee hee


----------



## largenlovely

CastingPearls said:


> Nonono, you do look younger. I don't look my age either so I love hearing that too. hee hee



Lol I like hearing it but it was his genuine surprise that made it awesome.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

So, there was this Deviantart contest to create a fat, female superhero. Knowing that ruins the twist, in my story, but for Dims, I'll tell you anyway.

When all the problems are worked out in the second draft, this will be my entry - along with some concept art.

I'm mainly glad I finished a writing piece. That's really rare for me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Get to hang with my sis tonight!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

This just came in. EFF YES. 

View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone

I got a package in the mail today from a friend. She bought me a new top (something I haven't had money to buy for myself for a long long time). It's pink. I rarely wear pink, but its lovely. I was worried that it wouldn't fit but it fit me like it was made for me. I feel so blessed today.


----------



## Linda

rg770Ibanez said:


> This just came in. EFF YES.



That is beautiful!



Lovelyone said:


> I got a package in the mail today from a friend. She bought me a new top (something I haven't had money to buy for myself for a long long time). It's pink. I rarely wear pink, but its lovely. I was worried that it wouldn't fit but it fit me like it was made for me. I feel so blessed today.



Aww random gifts are the best. Enjoy!


I am happy that it's Thursday and Saturday I get to go see the dinosaurs. Ok well my son is but secretly it's because I want to.


----------



## sco17

3 day weekend, pay day and a trip to the city tomorrow.


----------



## Linda

sco17 said:


> 3 day weekend, pay day and a trip to the city tomorrow.



Ok I am jealous....


----------



## danielson123

Had what I'm going to go ahead and refer to as a date tonight with somebody I hadn't seen in 8 months. We click really well and have a ton in common. I really like her (as much as you can like someone you hardly know, if that makes any sense) but HOOOOO BOY. Unless she surprises me, we are both way way WAY too awkward and shy for anything to happen anytime soon. This could take years.


----------



## Yakatori

^Prediction: You will surprise each other.


----------



## Surlysomething

Dear white cat,

You scared the crap out of me last night when you reached your little paw into my bedroom window hoping that you would find sanctuary for the night. It was nice to make your acquaintance and shake your paw and I really hope you found your way home. I'm sorry I couldn't bring you in. It was 4:30am and I was still a bit terrified as I thought you were a human trying to bust through my blinds.

Tina


----------



## Micara

Sooo, I am a bit of an amateur photographer, and my aunt is going through a divorce and doesn't have much money, so she asked me if I would take her son's senior pictures for her for cheap. I said sure, and it turns out his girlfriend's family doesn't have much money so I did hers too. We got them done this weekend and they turned out really well. 

Now I am going to be doing my uncle's wedding, and possibly another wedding, and some people at work found out too, so I have a whole bunch of bookings! I am really excited about it.  It will be nice to supplement my income a bit. Plus it's really fun.


----------



## CastingPearls

For those who follow, new blog post.


----------



## Victoria08

I have just discovered an amazing plus size lingerie website. Finally - sexy lingerie that will actually fit my curves! :bow::bow:


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Victoria08 said:


> I have just discovered an amazing plus size lingerie website. Finally - sexy lingerie that will actually fit my curves! :bow::bow:



Ooo, what is it?


----------



## Victoria08

kaylaisamachine said:


> Ooo, what is it?



www.hipsandcurves.com. I can't believe it's taken so long for me to find this site, haha.


----------



## prettyeyes77

Unexpected day off work... Just relaxing


----------



## Jeeshcristina

prettyeyes77 said:


> Unexpected day off work... Just relaxing



Those are the best!!!! Enjoy it while the rest of us suckers are workin' for the man!


----------



## Micara

I got an exemplary service award at work today for $500! I was so happy that I started crying. It's so nice to be recognized for the extra work that I do.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I move back to San Francisco tomorrow which means I'll get to see my boyfriend more often. <3 I can't wait.


----------



## Saoirse

Got to spend some time with a friend that was rolling through town! We first met around this time last year and our reunion was just as fun as our first meeting! 

He took me on my first motorcycle ride! I was a little nervous, but he was the absolute BEST person to pop my Harley cherry. So much fun! I liked it when we went fast, so I could squeeze him. 

Its so weird. Im not a biker, I dont really know any bikers, except the friends I met him through and he's like this big, well-known persona in the biker world. They all know who he is, everyone's met him at least once. I just googled his name and a bajillion articles/pictures/videos of him came up. Its like I was just chillin with a celebrity. ME!!

It was kind of a cool contrast- him in private and him in public. He's chasing a dream and its interesting to watch and follow.

And just as fast as he rolled into town, he's rolled back out. Doesnt like to be in one spot for too long and he has a huge list of rallies and rides to do. But he totally brightened my week! Much love to my Friend! :wubu:


----------



## danielson123

My dad just surprised me and told me we're leaving tomorrow night for New York to see the pro wrestling hall of fame!!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Took my nephew to the water park


----------



## Linda

Pizza ordered. Anchovies come to MaMa!!


----------



## qwertyman173

Going to Asia tommorow - change of scenery!!!


----------



## CAMellie

Multiple much-needed checks came in the mail today and we got to pay off ALL of our bills! So happy:happy:


----------



## imfree

CAMellie said:


> Multiple much-needed checks came in the mail today and we got to pay off ALL of our bills! So happy:happy:



That's awesome news, a blessing to even hear it happened to another!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Spent the day thrift store shopping with my bestie, bought way too many books and a spiderman mask for my nephew


----------



## Linda

Ordered the books I wanted...delish fish tacos...good company...watched the waves roll in for an hour or so. I am loving my life!!


----------



## HottiMegan

We just went to Max's ENT and he told us he doesn't want to see us for a year!! (We saw the ENT last year like 20+ times!!)
I am thrilled that we are not needing the specialists so much now that he's getting older.


----------



## GTAFA

I am really happy that i stood up to a complaining customer. She had escalated a complaint to me, after someone made a completely minor error that she said was "completely unforgivable" twice. Excuse me? so are you going to send the culprit to jail?

We talked awhile, so she could cool off. By the end she may have surprised even herself, that she no longer wanted anyone's head.


----------



## spiritangel

Lots and lots of bargains and an extra discount coupon into the bargain booyah


----------



## kaylaisamachine

For the first time, I am finally dating a guy who cares that I know his friends. Normally, whenever I'm in a relationship, ALL of my friends want to meet him or ask about him, etc. At first he told me that his friends don't really care that he's in a relationship. I'm sure they are happy for him and what not, but it's not like they care to really meet me. This kind of threw me off from meeting them. However, it made me feel special that he still wants me to meet them regardless because he wants me to become friends with his friends and I guess "show me off" a bit. He's already met a few of my friends already, so I think it's super sweet he wants me to be apart of his inner circle as well. I can only see good things from here although I am super nervous to meet his friends, especially because they don't care to meet me, I am nervous and scared. D: But extremely happy nonetheless.


----------



## spiritangel

kaylaisamachine said:


> For the first time, I am finally dating a guy who cares that I know his friends. Normally, whenever I'm in a relationship, ALL of my friends want to meet him or ask about him, etc. At first he told me that his friends don't really care that he's in a relationship. I'm sure they are happy for him and what not, but it's not like they care to really meet me. This kind of threw me off from meeting them. However, it made me feel special that he still wants me to meet them regardless because he wants me to become friends with his friends and I guess "show me off" a bit. He's already met a few of my friends already, so I think it's super sweet he wants me to be apart of his inner circle as well. I can only see good things from here although I am super nervous to meet his friends, especially because they don't care to meet me, I am nervous and scared. D: But extremely happy nonetheless.




Kayla that is such awesome news, it shows he values you and I am so happy for you.


----------



## Surlysomething

kaylaisamachine said:


> But extremely happy nonetheless.




So happy for you, cutiegirl!


----------



## CastingPearls

kaylaisamachine said:


> For the first time, I am finally dating a guy who cares that I know his friends. Normally, whenever I'm in a relationship, ALL of my friends want to meet him or ask about him, etc. At first he told me that his friends don't really care that he's in a relationship. I'm sure they are happy for him and what not, but it's not like they care to really meet me. This kind of threw me off from meeting them. However, it made me feel special that he still wants me to meet them regardless because he wants me to become friends with his friends and I guess "show me off" a bit. He's already met a few of my friends already, so I think it's super sweet he wants me to be apart of his inner circle as well. I can only see good things from here although I am super nervous to meet his friends, especially because they don't care to meet me, I am nervous and scared. D: But extremely happy nonetheless.


It's really sweet and special and telling when a guy wants you to know his friends. I'm really happy for you.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

CastingPearls said:


> It's really sweet and special and telling when a guy wants you to know his friends. I'm really happy for you.





Surlysomething said:


> So happy for you, cutiegirl!





spiritangel said:


> Kayla that is such awesome news, it shows he values you and I am so happy for you.



Thank you guys so much.  Right now, we're laying in his bed as I work on homework and he's playing League of Legends with his friends. Everytime he dies though, he puts his head on my shoulder and kisses me on my cheek, arm or forehead. It's so sweet. I can't believe I got so lucky.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

I see no other mention of tonight's Blue Moon, a non-event caused by a "walking through" of the lunar month and Gregorian Calendar months. Yet, it is grasped by lovers as significant in whatever way they wish to interpret it. (Lovers - including the Ho Ho's - have a penchant for finding romance in everything.)

The old song "Blue Moon" haunted us all day today and continues as the moon rises higher in the night sky. We had already planned to hit the Dakota Jazz Emporium tonight for Happy Hour, with that Grand Old Man of jazz, Irv Williams - Mr. Smooth, as he is known around here - holding forth on the patio. Irv, at 93, still plays the smoothest saxophone around. We can't exactly claim the privilege of calling him 'friend' but have most of his CDs and have heard him play an uncountable number of times. I guess we're recognized as 'groupies', if you will, thought we missed his Birthday Bash at the Dakota just weeks ago

Tonight, we passed a note and a five dollar bill to his group, asking him to play "Blue Moon", which he did forthwith. A bit later, we joined his table, telling him that I would soon turn 75 (which didn't impress him at all) and that he would be present, in absentia, through his recorded music. He immediately asked, "Well, can I come too?" I was astounded but had the presence of mind to reply, "Well, of course!"

I don't know if this will actually happen or not. The party date hasn't been set yet and Irv may be out of the country at the time. Many of those invited know him through his music. I'm not whispering this to a soul - and don't you either! But what fun if he and his sax do show up.

A few years ago, he released what he thought would be his final CD, titled "That's All?" and has released several more since. I think I will buy copies enough to hand out to all the party guests because, frankly, I don't expect that many more birthdays either -at least, not Big Ones!

I may update this after the fact. Meanwhile, if you are in the T.C. in October . . .


----------



## spiritangel

I am the 3rd Yes 3rd person to post my 'Tag' (well in my case coaster) of the month on Tim Holtz's blog not only this but guess who's coaster is in the top spot at present (it wont last but I am gonna enjoy it while it does)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cross-post. 

I'm happy that even in a life alone, I can find beauty and happiness in the small things.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross-post.
> 
> I'm happy that even in a life alone, I can find beauty and happiness in the small things.



Hozay

Your picture (of what I assume is Puget Sound) reminds me very much of Lake Superior, where I grew up, to where I return again and again, and a constant source of beauty, of nourishment, of healing.

Your comments remind me of a portion of a poem by James Kavanaugh, "Will you be my friend?" which you can read in its entirety at the link. I quote a portion of it, below. I think that almost anyone whose life is not a constant hum of razzle dazzle goes through periods like this. It is a gift. It gives a person time to contemplate, to learn to love the world around him or her, to love the connections he or she feels to Nature, and, ultimately, to love one's self.

Then, and only then, one is ready to share, to connect with another.


*Will you Be My Friend?

Once I was a rabbit's grave and a basket hoop on the garage, A cucumber patch, lilac trees and peonies crawling with ants. I was a Stepping stone and a mysterious cistern, grass fires, water fights and a ping pong table in the basement. I Was a picket fence, a bed and a maple drawer I shared with My sister, a dog named sandy who danced. Friends were Easy to find. We climbed trees, built grass huts, caught Snakes..................and we dreamed alot........
Will you be my friend? (Beyond Childhood)


Who am I? I am not sure........ Once I was predictable, I was educated, trained, loved.... Not as I was, but as I seemed to be. My role was my safe way Of hiding. There was no reason to change. I was approved, I pleased. Then suddenly, I changed. Now I am less sure, more Myself. My role has almost disappeared. My roots are not my church, my job, my city.........even my world. They are in me. Friends are not easy to find....................i dream alot.

Will you be my friend?? (Beyond Roles)


Who am i? I am not sure.......... I am more alone than before........part animal...but not protected by my Instincts or restricted by my vision. I am Part spirit as well, yet scarcely free, limited by taste and Touch and time........yearning for all of life. There is no Security. Security is sameness and fear, the postponing Of life. Security is expectations and commitments and premature death. I live with uncertainty. There are mountains to climb, Clouds to ride, stars to explore and Friends to find...........there is only me.........and I dream Alot......

Will you be my friend? (Beyond Security)


Who am i? I am not sure.......... I do not search in emptiness and need, but in increasing Fullness and desire. Emptiness seeks any voice to fill a Void, any face to dispel darkness. Emptiness brings crowds And shadows easy to replace. Fullness brings a friend, Unique, irreplaceable. I am not empty as I was. There are the Wind and the ocean, music, strength and joys within .....and The night........... Friendship is less than a request than a celebration, less a Ritual than a reality, less a need than a want............ Friendship is you and me.....................and I dream alot........

Will you be my friend?? (Beyond Need)


Who am I?? I am not sure.... Who are you? I want to know...... We didn't sell kool aid together or go to school together. We're not from the same town...the same god, hardly the Same world. There is no role to play, no security to provide No commitments to make. I expect no answers save your Presence, your eyes, your self....... Friendship is freedom, is flowing, is rare. It does not need stimulation, it stimulates itself. It trusts, understands, grows, explores. It smiles and weeps. It does not exhaust or cling, expect or demand.

It IS..............and that's enough.........and it dreams alot........
Will you be MY FRIEND?

James Kavanaugh​*[/QUOTE]


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that hubby has resurrected our original ps3 from the dead! We had a slim one who's laser died last weekend. So he broke out some tools, an instruction book and reflowed the motherboard of our orginal ps3. I am so happy! I can now play my old ps2 games and start Portal 2 again. (i've gone through it a few times)


----------



## Aust99

Fathers day down under and I've made a delicious lemon cheesecake to take for dessert... Getting things done!


----------



## Linda

I was surprised with breakfast in bed.


----------



## Surlysomething

Vancouver, you're so good lookin'! 

View attachment 488288_10151023082082181_1215255103_n.jpg


----------



## Linda

To finally get the things you have prayed for for so long.


----------



## Aust99

Things are good at the moment.... Things that I've been working towards for years are falling in to place and everyone in my heart are well and good so no complaints.... Feels great after a few tough years...


----------



## BriannaBombshell

YAY I love that everyone in the Great NW is taking advantage of such a BEAUTIFUL DAY! I am about to head out too!!! Pictures will follow.

PS. I am happy that I know how to be happy with out the validation of others!

I :smitten: myself:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Aust99 said:


> Things are good at the moment.... Things that I've been working towards for years are falling in to place and everyone in my heart are well and good so no complaints.... Feels great after a few tough years...



I'm sure this is centered around me. It has to be.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm sure this is centered around me. It has to be.



Josie.

It's almost the weekend. Take it down a notch, buddy. Haha.


----------



## danielson123

We're going out this weekend. :wubu:


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

That it is almost the weekend. I just need to get out of here today first.


----------



## spiritangel

I actually got some sleep not a lot but better than the 3 nights of complete insomnia


----------



## CAMellie

THE NEW SEASON OF GLEE IS IN 6 DAYS! whoohoo!


----------



## Surlysomething

Well, hello pumpkin bread. It's been a long time and you've been missed.

Oh and hello, vanilla coffee. You complete me.



TGIF! 

View attachment 102597697730512357_9zgTk1ww_f.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

It's friday.. That's one thing. Also in three days I get to see my mom!! She hasn't seen the house. I haven't seen her in almost a year! I'm so excited and nervous that it won't be clean enough. My dad comes next thursday, just in time for his birthday. I'm in contact with a local bakery to make him a special cake. (he can't do gluten) I'm so happy to see my folks. I miss then so much.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Josie.
> 
> It's almost the weekend. Take it down a notch, buddy. Haha.



Hahaha, you are fantastic. I wish I could put into worlds how much I adore you. 

I'm happy because over the passed few weeks I've had the pleasure of "meeting" and speaking to a few new people
And they've made my life enjoyable. 

Shout out to a surly Canadian I know, a southern belle, the girl with the tats and curves, and a couple of Australians. 

Oh and the girl that's not from the boards with the tats and the boob job.


----------



## CAMellie

The hubby and I went out and did our BIG grocery shopping today!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahaha, you are fantastic. I wish I could put into worlds how much I adore you.
> 
> I'm happy because over the passed few weeks I've had the pleasure of "meeting" and speaking to a few new people
> And they've made my life enjoyable.
> 
> Shout out to a surly Canadian I know, a southern belle, the girl with the tats and curves, and a couple of Australians.
> 
> Oh and the girl that's not from the boards with the tats and the boob job.




You know I love you long time, Josie! :batting:


----------



## spiritangel

I am the Featured Artist of the Month On Donna Slazar's Ning Site (a scrapbooking thing and kind of a really big deal). As I have only put up one project it is somewhat amazing.

Not only was I featured in the newsletter, my comb is on the sidebar of the ning site and I win a prize pack!!!

Am still completely blown away and chuffed at the whole thing


----------



## firefly

I bought the furniture for my kitchen this week (at the moment I'm decorating my flat) and found a really, really good offer - a kitchen that is lot cheaper because its an exhibit/sample (? don't now the correct word?) and today I found a way to use nearly all the parts to fit in this tiny little room *happydance*


----------



## CastingPearls

firefly said:


> I bought the furniture for my kitchen this week (at the moment I'm decorating my flat) and found a really, really good offer - a kitchen that is lot cheaper because its an exhibit/sample (? don't now the correct word?) and today I found a way to use nearly all the parts to fit in this tiny little room *happydance*


Floor model or demo model. Very nice, by the way.


----------



## Linda

Lazy day Sunday. Yesterday we jam packed so many activities into the day I couldn't even begin to tell you everything we did. It was crazy and spanned three states. lol


----------



## ODFFA

spiritangel said:


> I am the Featured Artist of the Month On Donna Slazar's Ning Site (a scrapbooking thing and kind of a really big deal). As I have only put up one project it is somewhat amazing.
> 
> Not only was I featured in the newsletter, my comb is on the sidebar of the ning site and I win a prize pack!!!
> 
> Am still completely blown away and chuffed at the whole thing



Did I or did I not tell you you were going to make something fabulous - huh, huh, huh?? :happy:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm finally going to see The Avengers tonight with one of my guys. Hooray!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I'm finally going to see The Avengers tonight with one of my guys. Hooray!



how does one get put on this list of "guys?"


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> how does one get put on this list of "guys?"



Oh, if you're ever in Idaho, you're on it


----------



## Linda

Mondays! Let's get this week started.

Also Hozay. I can't tell you how reading your posts makes me smile and feel happy. You are the awesome one.


----------



## GTAFA

It's not likely to last, but wow it looks good on Minnesota-Detroit-Chicago, who all won impressively, leaving Green Bay, of all teams, in last place in their division. For a few days at least all three teams will be walking tall.


----------



## Mathias

I drove an adapted car for the first time today. It was such a huge confidence booster for me and minus a few jitters the instructor said I did a great job. I'm pretty happy today!

:happy:


----------



## CAMellie

Only 3 days left until Glee!!! :wubu:


----------



## doublejm1

That I am alive, healthy, engaged, and blessed with a wonderful family.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Our little townhouse association has one of it's several community gatherings tomorrow night - a potluck picnic. Since the entertainment committee is all women (including Mrs Ho Ho) a number of the men (including me) were asked (requested? enjoined? ordered?) to do the cooking. My contribution will be about 12 quarts of Black Bean / Beef / Chili. Did I mention that some of my home-grown habaneros will slip in there too?

Most of the folks here are older than I am and I think that Mrs Ho Ho is the youngest. These are folks whose culinary tastes are largely shaped by years of Lutheran Church Basement suppers - bland as only a Minnesota Swede can do. The habanero chili may come as a bit of a shock to them.

We just finished sauteing the meet (about five lb. of it) boiling the beans, adding them together, and setting it in the oven at 200 deg. It will sit there all night and in the morning I'll add the spices - mostly ancho peppers for body and habaneros for the heat.

Upon encountering something in their mouths that feels like it's about to explode, the uninitiated will reach for glasses of water. Wrong! Water just makes it worse. A dairy product - milk or, especially, yogurt, is the fix. Mrs Ho Ho is making up a batch of yogurt spiced with fresh mint, cucumbers, chives, and one or two other things. We'll put it next to the chili with a picture of a fire extinguisher on it.

But now is that magic moment when all the real work is done, the prep dishes are in the dishwasher and the soup's in the pot.

Ah-hhhhh!


----------



## TwilightStarr

That I lived another day!!

Sometimes it's easy to forget to be thankful for that


----------



## Mathias

Glee tonight!!


----------



## largenlovely

My boyfriend has been staying at his folks til he could move into his new place and we've had very minimal alone time...he's picking me up tomorrow and we're spending the entire weekend together alone at his new place...finally  very excited


----------



## Surlysomething

New *Boardwalk Empire* tonight!


----------



## TwilightStarr

I just put my favorite T-Shirt material sheets on my bed.

The only thing that could make fresh super soft sheets better is having someone to snuggle and/or boom boom with


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

TwilightStarr said:


> I just put my favorite T-Shirt material sheets on my bed.
> 
> The only thing that could make fresh super soft sheets better is having someone to snuggle and/or boom boom with



hahahah boom boom.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahahah boom boom.



You know you wanna boom boom on some super soft sheets with someone


----------



## NewfieGal

I am happy that I have been at my current job for 10 years and I realize how lucky I am to have a coworkers... hopefully the next 20 or so years go just as great


----------



## penguin

My dad was discharged from hospital yesterday. Once they realised he was having an allergic reaction to the penicillin and switched to something else he started responding better to treatment. Now he's got a pile of medicine to take at home until he's better, but he's out at last.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

There are four attractive BBWs who want to go out with me right now, and I don't think if I can date them all.

On one hand, I don't want to hurt anyone, but on the other...

*Best emotional crisis ever.*


----------



## Surlysomething

That Guy You Met Once said:


> .
> 
> *Best emotional crisis ever.*




Hahaha. Love it!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

That Guy You Met Once said:


> There are four attractive BBWs who want to go out with me right now, and I don't think if I can date them all.
> 
> On one hand, I don't want to hurt anyone, but on the other...
> 
> *Best emotional crisis ever.*



Your quadri-lemma reminds me of an old song, part of which I copy, below.

NO HELP WANTED
Writer Bill Carlisle

Now I've got a gal from New Orleans
She's the cutest little thing that you ever have seen
She's got a cute little walk with a hippity-hop
She's *big at the little and bottom at the top* 

(Do ya need any help?) No help wanted
(Could you use a little help?) No help wanted
(Just call on me if you need a little help,
If you need a little help, if you need a little help)
Well, I can handle this job all by myself!

I'm sure that there are some folks here who would be willing to help you out. Not me, though! My hands (and arms) are full already.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

After checking for quite some time, I just found out today that The Legend of Billie Jean is FINALLY in DVD format! Yay!! And, I was also finally able to find a website that has the music to Castlevania:SOTN in mp3 format instead of MIDI. I'm about to dork my phone out with the Myxer app by making some ringtones! Woo!


----------



## WVMountainrear

My sister sent me a picture of my niece trying on her Halloween costume...she actually found a cat costume with a fuzzy hood, fuzzy paws, and fuzzy legs...she had the biggest smile on her face.  Man, I love that kid.


----------



## NewfieGal

I'm happy that I'm almost off work for the weekend...only 4 hours left in this night shift


----------



## Linda

I am happy that it is Friday, I already took some time for me today and dinner smells amazing. Looking forward to a great night.


----------



## CleverBomb

The Space Shuttle flew over my house on the way to LAX. 

Bittersweet, but nonetheless awe-inspiring.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I got official confirmation today that I'm getting a small but much needed raise effective October 1st! (...which makes the fact that I have to work this weekend slightly more bearable.)


----------



## Surlysomething

That my cluster-fuck of a week is over.
I think i'm going to totally hermit all weekend. 

I don't want to talk to ANYMORE HUMANS!


----------



## penguin

I've sorted out the phone issue I was having (thanks to my goddaughter's mother deciding to screw me over and stick me with the bill, long story), with that service cancelled and my service being upgraded to the new iphone. I wasn't looking at getting that done for me, but since I don't have any cancellation fees with the other service and I'll be saving $80/month, I'm very happy.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Surlysomething said:


> I don't want to talk to ANYMORE HUMANS!



*E.T. phone Surlysomething.​*





*She needs you to give her 'the Finger'​*


----------



## Surlysomething

awwww... *hug*


Ho Ho Tai said:


> *E.T. phone Surlysomething.​*
> 
> 
> *She needs you to give her 'the Finger'​*


----------



## cinnamitch

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Your quadri-lemma reminds me of an old song, part of which I copy, below.
> 
> NO HELP WANTED
> Writer Bill Carlisle
> 
> Now I've got a gal from New Orleans
> She's the cutest little thing that you ever have seen
> She's got a cute little walk with a hippity-hop
> She's *big at the little and bottom at the top*
> 
> (Do ya need any help?) No help wanted
> (Could you use a little help?) No help wanted
> (Just call on me if you need a little help,
> If you need a little help, if you need a little help)
> Well, I can handle this job all by myself!
> 
> I'm sure that there are some folks here who would be willing to help you out. Not me, though! My hands (and arms) are full already.



I am just picturing Bill doing his little jig while singing this.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Our little townhouse association has one of it's several community gatherings tomorrow night - a potluck picnic. Since the entertainment committee is all women (including Mrs Ho Ho) a number of the men (including me) were asked (requested? enjoined? ordered?) to do the cooking. My contribution will be about 12 quarts of Black Bean / Beef / Chili. Did I mention that some of my home-grown habaneros will slip in there too?



Everyone survived everyone else's soups and chilis. I even got a few requests for the recipe.

Here's a picture of the soup makin' gang. I'm the one on the right (blue shirt and silly expression). 

View attachment Robert and Soup Makers 9:13:2012 - 2.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

I got to start today with huge roll all over the bed laughs, tried a new card technique for my Mummy's birthday card and it was easier than expect and it has just been a very cruisey fun Sunday


----------



## rellis10

A couple of unexpected and very kind comments lifting my very enjoyable weekend even more


----------



## HottiMegan

I am happy that despite Alex's quirks and speech delay, he's a smart little boy. His current obsession is cars. He loves identifying cars. He can name fords, chevys, volkswagens and jeeps. He is also excited about identifying letters and numbers. I'm proud of him. We sort of discounted his intelligence because of his speech delays.


----------



## largenlovely

Holy cow...I think me and the boyfriend are fixing to move in together.


----------



## LoveBHMS

largenlovely said:


> Holy cow...I think me and the boyfriend are fixing to move in together.



Go Melissa!

Such wonderful news and so nice to see a great girl getting the happiness she deserves. It has brought me such joy to see you being so happy with your relationship, health, and music.

Yay you!


----------



## largenlovely

Thanks so much  it seems to be moving super fast but since we've been friends for a long time, it's all progressing quickly. I'm super happy though  thank ya bunches


----------



## Saoirse

My new phone is balllllller


----------



## HottiMegan

largenlovely said:


> Holy cow...I think me and the boyfriend are fixing to move in together.



Congrats


----------



## largenlovely

Thanks Megan..I'm super excited  it's sudden and we're still working out details but it looks like it's happening.


----------



## Weirdo890

largenlovely said:


> Holy cow...I think me and the boyfriend are fixing to move in together.



Congratulations!!  I'm glad you've found someone, and that it's going so well.


----------



## largenlovely

Thanks hon I am thrilled beyond belief lol


----------



## Weirdo890

largenlovely said:


> Thanks hon I am thrilled beyond belief lol



I would be too. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

largenlovely said:


> Thanks Megan..I'm super excited  it's sudden and we're still working out details but it looks like it's happening.



Congrats that is wonderful news 


I am happy I got to catch up with an amazing and talented scrapping friend we dont get to chat often so it was great to catch up with each other.


----------



## Micara

I'm leaving on a jet plane....

My vacation officially begins at 3:30pm CDT.


----------



## Linda

I am happy that today is a new day and it's been amazing.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I have had the best lawyer day ever.

First, I've been in trial for the last three days. The jury returned a guilty verdict this morning! A win for the good guys! 

And as I was thinking that was a pretty good feeling, something else happened. Another jury trial started today with one of my colleagues. During voir dire (jury selection), among other questions, the potential jury members are asked if they know anyone who works in either the prosecutor's office or in the defense attorney's office in order to insure that no one who knows us personally and could be partial is on the jury. As it was told to me, when the list of employees of the prosecutor's office was read, a man in the jury pool stood up and told the Judge that he knew me and that I had really helped his daughter and his family. During individual voir dire (because they don't want people to have to air their personal business in front of a packed courtroom), the man told the Judge that his daughter had been the victim of a sexual assault and that I had prosecuted her attacker and done a lot to help the family through that very difficult time in their lives. When my colleague told me his name, I remembered him well. The feeling I got knowing that what I did helped them so much and that they still think so highly of me was better than any jury verdict I've ever heard.

Days at work like this are few and far between, but they're so significant they really make you remember why it is you do what you do.


----------



## CleverBomb

Pretty much over a cold or the flu or something of the sort. 
Even happier that the Mrs. is over the same thing (she picked it up before I did, and recovered sooner).


----------



## Aust99

I'm on vacation for two weeks!!!! Love this part of teaching. And it looks like the winter weather has finished for the year... Bring on the sunshine.


----------



## spiritangel

I got a parcel from the states today (no not an early birthday pressie though it felt like it)

My prizes from Donna Salazar Arrived soo pretty always nice to get something for free even better when its stuff you really want but have trouble finding over here


----------



## Surlysomething

That's so awesome. 




lovelylady78 said:


> I have had the best lawyer day ever.
> 
> First, I've been in trial for the last three days. The jury returned a guilty verdict this morning! A win for the good guys!
> 
> And as I was thinking that was a pretty good feeling, something else happened. Another jury trial started today with one of my colleagues. During voir dire (jury selection), among other questions, the potential jury members are asked if they know anyone who works in either the prosecutor's office or in the defense attorney's office in order to insure that no one who knows us personally and could be partial is on the jury. As it was told to me, when the list of employees of the prosecutor's office was read, a man in the jury pool stood up and told the Judge that he knew me and that I had really helped his daughter and his family. During individual voir dire (because they don't want people to have to air their personal business in front of a packed courtroom), the man told the Judge that his daughter had been the victim of a sexual assault and that I had prosecuted her attacker and done a lot to help the family through that very difficult time in their lives. When my colleague told me his name, I remembered him well. The feeling I got knowing that what I did helped them so much and that they still think so highly of me was better than any jury verdict I've ever heard.
> 
> Days at work like this are few and far between, but they're so significant they really make you remember why it is you do what you do.


----------



## Linda

Hoping to go up north later this afternoon.


----------



## Aust99

That joyous feeling sliding into new cotton sheets so soft they feel like silk... Oh and the alarms off for the next two weeks.


----------



## Tracyarts

I had three happy things today.

- When we went through the drive through at the bank, the teller sent a few dum dum lollipops through with the receipt. Bubblegum, cream soda, and butterscotch. 3 of my favorite flavors! Husband doesn't like them, so into my purse they went. 

- When we got home tonight, a big box was waiting on my doorstep. My gift swap goody box from a scrapbook/papercraft forum I belong to. OMG, my secret swap sister packed it full of all kinds of craft supplies, Halloween decorations, candy, and even a Panera gift card. I was like a kid at Christmas! 

- Husband landed a P/T weekend job that will last through Thanksgiving. We had spent so much money on veterinarian bills before my oldest cat passed away last month, that this will really help get our emergency fund back where it needs to be, as well as giving us a bit of extra spending money for the holidays. 

Tracy


----------



## Surlysomething

Halloween Angry Birds (yes I am a 14 yo girl)
Hot creamy vanilla coffee
The gorgeous weather
my lack of co-workers
Ryan Adams


_
The lights will draw you in 
And the dark will bring you down 
And the night will break your heart 
But only if you're lucky now_


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Nothing out of the ordinary but just thankful. Recently relocated and a string of events made me feel like it was a huge mistake, but I woke up today and was just happy. 

I'm happy and thankful I have great friends who put up with me. I'm happy for my health and ability to get up in the morning. Happy for dirty, meaningful, thought provoking and funny conversations. 

I have a good life. I've met so many people through here that just generally are amazing in nature and are a hoot to have around, even if its not a physical presence. 

I'm happy my friends put up with my sour, piss-poor moods and have been there for me. 

Shit on me all you want, I love my life. 

I'm happy, thanks to all of you.


----------



## Linda

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Nothing out of the ordinary but just thankful. Recently relocated and a string of events made me feel like it was a huge mistake, but I woke up today and was just happy.
> 
> I'm happy and thankful I have great friends who put up with me. I'm happy for my health and ability to get up in the morning. Happy for dirty, meaningful, thought provoking and funny conversations.
> 
> I have a good life. I've met so many people through here that just generally are amazing in nature and are a hoot to have around, even if its not a physical presence.
> 
> I'm happy my friends put up with my sour, piss-poor moods and have been there for me.
> 
> Shit on me all you want, I love my life.
> 
> I'm happy, thanks to all of you.




You are amazing!! :bow:


----------



## spiritangel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Nothing out of the ordinary but just thankful. Recently relocated and a string of events made me feel like it was a huge mistake, but I woke up today and was just happy.
> 
> I'm happy and thankful I have great friends who put up with me. I'm happy for my health and ability to get up in the morning. Happy for dirty, meaningful, thought provoking and funny conversations.
> 
> I have a good life. I've met so many people through here that just generally are amazing in nature and are a hoot to have around, even if its not a physical presence.
> 
> I'm happy my friends put up with my sour, piss-poor moods and have been there for me.
> 
> Shit on me all you want, I love my life.
> 
> I'm happy, thanks to all of you.




You are amazing I agree with linda


I am very lucky to have such amazing friends one of whom even when they have bought me birthday pressies already refused to let me buy something I needed today and sent it to me instead


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Hopefully, I'll be spending a month in NYC starting early next week, working a temporary job and getting some photography experience on the side. I'm just waiting for the friend I'll be staying with to confirm the plans.

I can't wait to get out of the Tampa area. I hate this place, honestly. I've never been to The City before, so I don't know if it'll be any better - yes, I've heard about how hard it is to make it there, ad nauseam, in fact - but at the very least, leaving for a while makes me feel like I can do something about my life.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I bought a fabulous dress today! Hopefully is looks just as fabulous on me when it gets here.


----------



## Duchess of York

Quit my job without another one lined up. I've NEVER done this before but the work environment was toxic (emotionally) and began taking a toll on my health. My psoriasis flared horribly, chest pains, trouble sleeping, etc. It felt phenomenal when I handed in my resignation and when I left the parking lot, I never looked in the rear view mirror. Good bye and good riddance! What a relief!


----------



## Gingembre

It's not raining!!! Infact, it's kind of sunny. This is a big deal in Manchester.


----------



## Linda

I have breathing room today.


----------



## largenlovely

Notre Dame is back in the top 10....Go Irish!!!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Nothing out of the ordinary but just thankful. Recently relocated and a string of events made me feel like it was a huge mistake, but I woke up today and was just happy.
> 
> I'm happy and thankful I have great friends who put up with me. I'm happy for my health and ability to get up in the morning. Happy for dirty, meaningful, thought provoking and funny conversations.
> 
> I have a good life. I've met so many people through here that just generally are amazing in nature and are a hoot to have around, even if its not a physical presence.
> 
> I'm happy my friends put up with my sour, piss-poor moods and have been there for me.
> 
> Shit on me all you want, I love my life.
> 
> I'm happy, thanks to all of you.



I'm glad things are getting better for you!

You are an amazing person and anyone who doesn't see that can go walk the plank


----------



## Ruffie

Thanksgiving dinner with my sons girlfriends family today. Tomorrow will have an order in dinner with my mom on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## dharmabean

Eggnog Pumpkin Spice Latte.
Cooler Weather.
Seeing my uncle I haven't seen in 18 years.


----------



## spiritangel

I got two parcels today

one choc full of tim holtz goodies worth almost $50 us and it cost me $30 inc post 

and an early birthday present from the wonderful Miss Julie  how lucky am I


----------



## willowmoon

Well technically, I should have posted this yesterday, but anyhoo....

Purchased "Prometheus" (the 4-disc collector's edition) on BluRay, so I've been geeking out watching the movie and all the cool deleted/alternate scenes, featurettes, etc. 

There's also a particularly interesting tie-in with Prometheus along with the "Blade Runner" universe that is revealed on one of the discs ... feel free to google it to check it out.


----------



## spiritangel

New clothes on their way, birthday pressies trickling in

and even better a really great night out planned life is awesome (and a very busy birthday week home one day out of 5)


----------



## Mathias

The peace and quiet.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have a silly happy but I just discovered that Alias is on instant Netflix. I have been perusing the cost of buying the series the last few weeks. So, to discover that i don't HAVE to buy the series, it makes me very happy.


----------



## largenlovely

I got skyrim today  I don't plan on leaving my house this weekend...when I'm not playing skyrim, it will be because I gotta watch my football games on Saturday. So it's gonna be an entire weekend of me time with stuff *I* wanna do that makes me happy


----------



## Micara

I am really, really happy. My life seems to be back on track.


----------



## spiritangel

Thats really awesome Michelle 


I got a great parcel from a friend today and even though the dies were not quite right for the place cards it was still wonderful of her to send them to me with some Tim Holtz Mirrored Sheeting and two of his ATC rubber cling stamps

can I say also super happy cause I am getting more timmy stuff monday/tuesday for my birthday YAY


----------



## kaylaisamachine

My boyfriend's mom is taking me to go get my first mani/pedi tomorrow. I'm excited, but terrified at the same time. She intimidates the crap out of me even though I see her every other week. I've never spent any time with her alone before, but I know she's told Noah that she thinks we are the perfect match. We'll see how it goes I suppose.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm liking living in the mountains  I found these to guys in my back yard cuz Max left the gate open. My garden is officially gone but what a neat treat!


----------



## Victoria08

Went to Bellingham WA for a few days and got a super cute black dress that actually made me feel sexy. Not a huge deal, but it made me happy anyway :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

SO COOL. Love those antlers. 




HottiMegan said:


> I'm liking living in the mountains  I found these to guys in my back yard cuz Max left the gate open. My garden is officially gone but what a neat treat!


----------



## dharmabean

It rained today. But it's a toss up between happy and sad. Happy, because I got to see rain. Sad, because I miss Seattle even more.


----------



## spiritangel

I won an AMAZING Pressie for a friend on ebay for a complete song (still gobsmacked at it)

and I won another challenge at Jelly Bean Scrappers with a layout I did not think would win at all (the one I thought would win diddnt always the way)


----------



## dharmabean

I had a package in the mail today.
I love my creative friends. She makes all kinds of things.

View attachment Gost.jpg


----------



## Shosh

I am so happy that I am waiting on a parcel from my darling

I am also so happy that I am going back to Canada in six weeks time


----------



## largenlovely

My sister dropped my nephew off to spend the day with us while she takes the girls to their softball games. I'm gonna expose him to comic books today lol. We're gonna go see if we can find one that's suitable for him for his upcoming birthday. Then we're gonna play my video game. It's nice to getta spend some time with him


----------



## TwilightStarr

Went out with the family and went to two flea markets 
I am a thrifty girl!! I love my Flea Markets!! 
Plus I found a school shirt, 3 books, and a #5 cake pan(he turns 5 next year!) for my nephew!! 


*cross-post*


----------



## Ruffie

Had coffee and caught up with my adopted daughter this afternoon. My family(except hubby who is away for training) got together for dinner. Got my mom tucked into her bed on the way home and then my youngest and I watched a movie.


----------



## Saoirse

Hung out with some friends! They make me laugh so hard, I love my guys!


The midnight meetup I just had with a sweetie boy was fun too hehe


----------



## spiritangel

I am off to dinner at a rock grill place should be awesome even better going with my sister and nieces


----------



## luscious_lulu

The nap I'm about to take is making me happy.


----------



## largenlovely

I'm planning a trip to go visit some girl friends and wander across the UK partying and am really excited


----------



## Saoirse

Errol Flynn in Virginia City...omg what a babe.


----------



## Linda

Peanut Butter Frosting.


----------



## HottiMegan

Alex got a clean bill of health for his teeth today. No cavities! I was really worried because Max has always had rotten teeth and has had a lot of work done on him (a side effect of cranio-facial issues and a cleft palate). Alex and Max are like night and day as far as body health goes. I'm glad for that cuz two sickish kids would be a lot of worry on my part.


----------



## largenlovely

Gotta hot date with a sexy FA tonight


----------



## dharmabean

Day off. An actual, full fledged, day off.


----------



## penguin

My sister is in town, yay! And she's brought her youngest son, who I haven't seen in YEARS. There's a zombie walk this weekend, though I have no idea what kind of zombie I'll be. Just a week til my Halloween party, eek!


----------



## Linda

All the cupcakes turned out gorgeous! Presents have come in and are wrapped. He has finally conceded to going out to dinner on Saturday night after a lot of tantrum throwing and I think he still has no idea about the surprise party. I have no idea how I pulled this off but so far so good.


----------



## one2one

My mom's surgery this morning went well, I have the next four days off and plans to see a friend and watch her husband's band play this weekend. It's not a bad day to be me.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

I wish the girls weren't so skinny, but NYC's pretty cool so far.

I haven't been bored or depressed for a minute since I got here (so I've pretty much kicked my internet addiction), The people are surprisingly easy to talk to, eating and getting around aren't as expensive as I thought, and since I've always been a night person, being able to get dinner and walk the city at 2 AM on a Wednesday is awesome. My new job isn't bad either.

(Maybe I should hang out in the outer boroughs more. That's where all the BBWs seem to be.)


----------



## Saoirse

well I wanted it real bad and I got it real good! He's incredible!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that the warm weather is finally behind us for the year (fingers crossed). It's wet and cold outside. We've even got fog out!


----------



## AuntHen

I am on holiday for the rest of the week and I made a new *local *friend who seems very very rad! :happy:


----------



## Victoria08

Finally heard from my brother in England, which makes me very happy. I didn't realize I would miss him this much.
Also, my new haircut is adorable. This makes me happy as well :happy:


----------



## dharmabean

My financial aid and student loan notifications finally came through... HELLO WINTER QUARTER! I can finally finish my degree... and move into my dream job.


----------



## CleverBomb

Listening to a bunch of mid-90s indie-rock stuff on Youtube. 

Some of it is still surprisingly good.


----------



## Tracyarts

We were walking out from the house to the car this afternoon, when I heard the sound of a fighter jet. Nothing unusual, as we live fairly close to Ellington Field. But, this time it was a lot louder than usual, so I turned around just in time to see one of the Blue Angels planes flying by on its' side, surprisingly nearby and close to the ground. And then off in the distance, a few others flying in formation. 

Which means there's an air show this weekend!

I'll get to see all kinds of different aircraft up in the sky the next few days. I'm going to make a point to be outside working in the garden Saturday afternoon so I can see the different planes as they loop back around over my town coming to and from Ellington during the show. 

I'm a total kid about that kind of thing.

Tracy


----------



## BBWbonnie

I'm happy because I am having lot's of fish and chips later with burger sauce annnnnnnnnnnd my favorite drink, WKD!:wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Today as I was driving home from a great day, I was reminded of a moment I shared with someone I loved and I was able to laugh freely and with no pain, just joy. I realized that I was completely over it and him and my heart was as light as a feather and free, finally finally free. It was and is wonderful.


----------



## LeoGibson

Tracyarts said:


> We were walking out from the house to the car this afternoon, when I heard the sound of a fighter jet. Nothing unusual, as we live fairly close to Ellington Field. But, this time it was a lot louder than usual, so I turned around just in time to see one of the Blue Angels planes flying by on its' side, surprisingly nearby and close to the ground. And then off in the distance, a few others flying in formation.
> 
> Which means there's an air show this weekend!
> 
> I'll get to see all kinds of different aircraft up in the sky the next few days. I'm going to make a point to be outside working in the garden Saturday afternoon so I can see the different planes as they loop back around over my town coming to and from Ellington during the show.
> 
> I'm a total kid about that kind of thing.
> 
> Tracy



Lucky you! I'm so bummed I forgot about it this year and only found out Thursday but already had prior commitments for today. I love the airshow. I'm frequently in and out of a subdivision right over by Ellington and still somehow missed any adverts letting me know when it was.


----------



## penguin

My Halloween party went really well.


----------



## MattB

Back to back days of working hard and playing hard. I have more energy now than I've had in months.


----------



## dharmabean

penguin said:


> My Halloween party went really well.



Pics. Or it didn't happen.


----------



## penguin

dharmabean said:


> Pics. Or it didn't happen.



I put some pictures over in this thread


----------



## fluffyandcute

I am happy because I have a new grandbaby  He is precious!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Congrats! Love me some newborns. 



fluffyandcute said:


> I am happy because I have a new grandbaby  He is precious!!!


----------



## fluffyandcute

Thanks  He is a sweetheart for sure!


----------



## HottiMegan

Our house is finally ready for Halloween 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r_MtpJRcU8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## dharmabean

We took the last trip to Seattle area to get ALL of my belongings. I had nothing here for the last few months, except my clothes. I now have my grandfather's ashes, my antique camera collection, my books, my music, my life! Now the unpacking begins.


----------



## Victoria08

Tomorrow I'm dressing up for Halloween for the first time ever and I'm kind of excited about it, even though it's just for work. I'm about 85% sure that I'm going to be the most adorable ladybird ever 
Also, my book finally came out today! I've been waiting months for it to be released and I'm already half way through. I lovelovelove a good book.


----------



## spiritangel

My face is almost back to normal size and I am starting to feel a bit better


----------



## Saoirse

Last night, I threw together a great Halloween costume (I was a cracked porcelain doll and I looked sooooo cute), stopped by a friends house to remind myself ofhow fucking sexy he is (and to bum a smoke and fix my costume) 
, went to an awesome party at a bar that used to be a brothel (the Dreamaway Lodge, it's an incredible place) where I saw a few familiar places and a lot of crazy costumes. After a few beers I decided that I wanted to get laid, so I found out where the hot guy whose no good for me was partying, picked him up and had vagina shattering sex (my legs are still shaky, I loove it). Then we smoked a bowl and did a McD's run and scarfed down some food. He asked me to help rescue a friend of his who had had a few and asked a sketchy dude back to her apt. We pick both of them up, smoke another bowl, do another McD's run and chill for a bit. The chick and I realize that we've met before, so Im sure we'll hang out again soon. We drop them both off after we determine she's safe, I bring the hot guy who's no good for me back to his apt (he's never invited me up there and I found out why...he's not really supposed to be there! Ha). Then I drove my ass back home and crawled into bed. . Soooo much Halloween fun!


----------



## Surlysomething

Just wow.

Haha.


----------



## penguin

I had food poisoning yesterday, and I'm SO GLAD it's over. Holy hell, what an awful day.


----------



## dharmabean

OOOOERRRRMAAAHHHGEEERRRDDD

I have an interview 11/13 @ 8am for a 911 Dispatch position with our county.
This is the answer I've been looking for, if I can get it.

One Job.
Benefits.
Steady Schedule!!

:shocked:

Wish Meh Luck.


----------



## CAMellie

Finally, after 6 months of hardcore searching, my hubby got a job!!! I'm so happy it's ridiculous!!


----------



## CleverBomb

dharmabean said:


> OOOOERRRRMAAAHHHGEEERRRDDD
> 
> I have an interview 11/13 @ 8am for a 911 Dispatch position with our county.
> This is the answer I've been looking for, if I can get it.
> 
> One Job.
> Benefits.
> Steady Schedule!!
> 
> :shocked:
> 
> Wish Meh Luck.


ERMAGERD! ER JERB! 

GERD LERK!

Seriously, I wish you the best of luck


----------



## CleverBomb

CAMellie said:


> Finally, after 6 months of hardcore searching, my hubby got a job!!! I'm so happy it's ridiculous!!


Congratulations!


----------



## spiritangel

dharmabean said:


> OOOOERRRRMAAAHHHGEEERRRDDD
> 
> I have an interview 11/13 @ 8am for a 911 Dispatch position with our county.
> This is the answer I've been looking for, if I can get it.
> 
> One Job.
> Benefits.
> Steady Schedule!!
> 
> :shocked:
> 
> Wish Meh Luck.




the best of luck am sure you will do well just wow them with how awesome you are 



CAMellie said:


> Finally, after 6 months of hardcore searching, my hubby got a job!!! I'm so happy it's ridiculous!!




Congrats thats fantastic news may it be a wonderful workplace for him


----------



## Aust99

Two parties and a first birthday this weekend (so three parties I guess)... Very much looking forward to seeing my lovely mates...


----------



## Aust99

dharmabean said:


> OOOOERRRRMAAAHHHGEEERRRDDD
> 
> I have an interview 11/13 @ 8am for a 911 Dispatch position with our county.
> This is the answer I've been looking for, if I can get it.
> 
> One Job.
> Benefits.
> Steady Schedule!!
> 
> :shocked:
> 
> Wish Meh Luck.





CAMellie said:


> Finally, after 6 months of hardcore searching, my hubby got a job!!! I'm so happy it's ridiculous!!


 

Yay for jobs!!!! Good luck and congratulations!!!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I nailed the interview! Now I cross my fingers and play the waiting game.


----------



## dharmabean

Congrats!!! Send some of your positivity my way!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

So happy for people coming through, and for friends that don't give up on you. It's been a tumultuous few months, and I think I can safely say I'm better for it.


----------



## CleverBomb

ScreamingChicken said:


> I nailed the interview! Now I cross my fingers and play the waiting game.


Excellent news!


----------



## largenlovely

It's that time of year again...Hershey's candy cane kisses are back!!!


----------



## spiritangel

largenlovely said:


> It's that time of year again...Hershey's candy cane kisses are back!!!



OMG I want to try these sooo badly now you have no idea how addicted to candy canes I am yummmmmm


----------



## largenlovely

spiritangel said:


> OMG I want to try these sooo badly now you have no idea how addicted to candy canes I am yummmmmm


 
I just sat here and ate the entire bag of them lol...they are one of my weaknesses. if you like candy canes you will love them. Good luck *not* eating the entire bag in one sitting though lol


----------



## largenlovely

Going to Hooter's to get some wings to celebrate some friend's birthdays. Until then, watching my football games. Both my teams are undefeated and in the top 3 so far this year!!! Go Irish and Roll Tide


----------



## dharmabean

largenlovely said:


> It's that time of year again...Hershey's candy cane kisses are back!!!



Did you try the pumpkin spice ones? If so, what did you think? I thought they were odd. But I'm thinking of experimenting and putting them in a snickerdoodle type cookie.


----------



## spiritangel

largenlovely said:


> I just sat here and ate the entire bag of them lol...they are one of my weaknesses. if you like candy canes you will love them. Good luck *not* eating the entire bag in one sitting though lol



See now your just teasing me we don't get them in Australia!!! Its hard enough to find the regular kisses over here..... sounds heavenly and I loooove candy canes


----------



## penguin

This conversation between my sister and her five year old son:

Nephew: I have balls and you have boobies.
Sister: That's right, the reason you don't have boobies is 'cause you have balls and a penis.
Nephew: I don't have a penis! I have a DRAGON!


----------



## largenlovely

dharmabean said:


> Did you try the pumpkin spice ones? If so, what did you think? I thought they were odd. But I'm thinking of experimenting and putting them in a snickerdoodle type cookie.



No, I didn't even see those. I had tunnel vision and went straight for the candy cane kisses lol. Next time I go to the store i will grab some and give them a try.


----------



## largenlovely

spiritangel said:


> See now your just teasing me we don't get them in Australia!!! Its hard enough to find the regular kisses over here..... sounds heavenly and I loooove candy canes



Lol I can totally send ya a bag of them.

my email is [email protected] send me your address and I will get them to ya asap (and pick me up another bag, ya know...since I will already be there lol)


----------



## Mathias

I got the star next to my name finally!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I'm looking forward to my upcoming weekend getaway!


----------



## Ruffie

A check that came through to help with expenses as I have not been working much at my part time job. And dropping off my resume today for a full time job and sending out positive energy that it will be mine!


----------



## Mathias

I got a letter in the mail saying I've been approved to begin adaptive driving lessons. :happy: I thought that wouldn't happen for months because the program was so booked.


----------



## spiritangel

largenlovely said:


> Lol I can totally send ya a bag of them.
> 
> my email is [email protected] send me your address and I will get them to ya asap (and pick me up another bag, ya know...since I will already be there lol)



aww that is so sweet of you  you are so totally going on the chrissy card list  will have to send you something Aussie to try in your boxalope



WOOT COngrats Matty I don't think I will ever get my first star lol but all good I have awesome friends here who could ask for anything more


----------



## CastingPearls

Coffee so strong I could smell the caffeine in it on the nightstand next to me.


----------



## AuntHen

Obama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happy:


----------



## dharmabean

spiritangel said:


> aww that is so sweet of you  you are so totally going on the chrissy card list  will have to send you something Aussie to try in your boxalope
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT COngrats Matty I don't think I will ever get my first star lol but all good I have awesome friends here who could ask for anything more



Do you guys here do exchanges?


----------



## Linda

Off to the counselor in a bit. I so need to talk this shit out.


----------



## WVMountainrear

dharmabean said:


> Do you guys here do exchanges?



Usually right after Thanksgiving, AnnMarie starts the annual Amazon Wishlist thread, and some of us who are able that year go through and pick little things we can afford off of each others lists and send surprises.


----------



## largenlovely

spiritangel said:


> aww that is so sweet of you  you are so totally going on the chrissy card list  will have to send you something Aussie to try in your boxalope




Lol I forgot to ask the post office lady how long before they would arrive but they're on their way 

I didn't expect anything in return though  Just sharing the joy of candy cane kisses with someone who doesn't have any lol. 

Though I DO wanna know if u like them...but I can't imagine for the life of me that ya wouldn't lol


----------



## spiritangel

dharmabean said:


> Do you guys here do exchanges?



Sometimes but we do do an Amazon wishlist thing and I send cards and small pressies in boxalopes to some people  and there is sometimes a card exchange thing just depends


----------



## spiritangel

largenlovely said:


> Lol I forgot to ask the post office lady how long before they would arrive but they're on their way
> 
> I didn't expect anything in return though  Just sharing the joy of candy cane kisses with someone who doesn't have any lol.
> 
> Though I DO wanna know if u like them...but I can't imagine for the life of me that ya wouldn't lol



oops must read to the bottom of thread and multiquote lol

about 2weeks usually  and ty so much next on my list is Redvines but that is a starkid thing lol

so excited and I will so let you know


----------



## Saoirse

One of my friends saved me yesterday! The bank has my debit card (ATM ate it! And my work hours are the same as the bank so I haven't been able to get it) so I didn't have any cash and I got my fucking period at work and had no tampons so I was stuck with putting toilet paper down there every half hour. I was bitching about it to him and he goes I have a few of those in my bathroom! So I stopped over after work and he gave me a bunch. He said they were just leftover from a female roommate he had years ago and he just thought it would be a good idea to hang on to them. I was so grateful!


----------



## HottiMegan

I got a ComputerGear catalog today. I haven't gotten one in many years. It's got a lot of shirts i'd love to get my computer tech hubby. Even some he could wear to work! I just giggled at all the tees in the catalog


----------



## GTAFA

Happiness is meeting someone you've been talking to for months, someone you knew would be a friend...

,...but never dreamed would also be a SSBBW.


----------



## largenlovely

GTAFA said:


> Happiness is meeting someone you've been talking to for months, someone you knew would be a friend...
> 
> ,...but never dreamed would also be a SSBBW.



Aaww I liked this post a lot  that's awesome


----------



## GTAFA

largenlovely said:


> Aaww I liked this post a lot  that's awesome



I know this will sound odd, but somehow, it didn't happen unless i can talk about it here. This is like the context, the framework for all things pertinent to being an FA in a crazy bigoted world. Thanks for the kind response.


----------



## hal84

Homemade chilli.


----------



## Lovelyone

I'm happy that my sore throat is going away.


----------



## MattB

I've had a long, tiring week...I just want to lie down and do absolutely nothing, just give me a few hours. Turn on the TV...

JAWS IS ON!!!! :bow:


----------



## Micara

For work today I got to attend the US Naturalization ceremony in the Old State Capitol and then assist the new citizens with updating their Social Security cards with their new status. It was really moving and exciting.


----------



## dharmabean

This makes me proud of my state, and my home city! (grumbles continue over small podunk city)

Seattle Police Department Blotter Blog Addressing Marijwhatnow?

Favorite parts of the blog:

"...Marijuana has existed in a grey area in Seattle for some time now. Despite a longstanding national prohibition on marijuana, minor marijuana possession has been the lowest enforcement priority for the Seattle Police Department since Seattle voters passed Initiative 75 in 2003. Officers dont like grey areas in the law. I-502 now gives them more clarity."

and

"...The Seattle Police Department and Mayor Mike McGinn have already begun working with state officials to navigate this conflict, and follow the direction of Washington voters to legalize marijuana."

and 

"...*What happens if I get pulled over and Im sober, but an officer or his K9 buddy smells the ounce of Super Skunk Ive got in my trunk?*
Under state law, officers have to develop probable cause to search a closed or locked container. Each case stands on its own, but the smell of pot alone will not be reason to search a vehicle."

And finally

*they ended the whole blog with humor!! I miss my city.. I MISS IT!!! love the video they attached at the end.*


----------



## Linda

I don't have to set my alarm tonight.


----------



## Aust99

It's Saturday and I'm heading out tonight to celebrate my birthday.... Dinner plans with 7 beautiful ladies and then painting the town red afterwards... Yay. Eating Greek/ Mediterranean food too. Yum!


----------



## J34

Havent been able to post for awhile because of the storm, but my sister gave birth to a healthy baby boy during the hurricane.


----------



## hal84

Coffee!!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Couple of new blog entries. One is fiction. Sort of. One is heavy. Definitely. For those who are interested....


----------



## CAMellie

Today is mine and my husband's 1 year wedding anniversary. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

I called my IP to see what the rates were to increase my internet speed and I doubled it for free for a year with a new campaign they're running. When the year is up, I'll double it again for free with another campaign. *happy dance*


----------



## Jeeshcristina

CastingPearls said:


> I called my IP to see what the rates were to increase my internet speed and I doubled it for free for a year with a new campaign they're running. When the year is up, I'll double it again for free with another campaign. *happy dance*


Yay fast interwebz!


----------



## Aust99

It's ma birthday!!! For 45 more mins anyway.


----------



## danielson123

I had a day today where I could just be happy. That's not ordinary around here, and the fact that I made it happen makes me even happier!


----------



## Mathias

Those Hess Truck commercials always put me in a good mood. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Mathias said:


> Those Hess Truck commercials always put me in a good mood. :happy:


The Target commercial with the giant bull terrier mascot makes my tail wag like crazy.


----------



## dharmabean

I am happy. I am nervous. I am psyching myself out.

A. I had an interview for 911 dispatcher today. They have one position, and one on call position. In the interview I was offered the on call position right off, after the interview was over that is. They had me go down and sit with the other dispatchers to see the personality fit. He told me I wasn't out of the running for the Full Time Position, he just has to finish all the interviews before making a decision. I hope that the offering of the on call wasn't because he didn't want to keep me in mind for the FT position. But that's my negative nelly voice telling me I wasn't good enough.

B. We looked into a new apartment today. We really like it. It's a little more than we're paying now, but water/sewer and trash is included. It's a two bedroom, 1.25 bath. We pay 415 for a run down one bedroom, with horrible plumbing and a dirty scum landlord. We pay water here and trash, after adding that to rent we pay 597 a month. The two bedroom is 525 with those amenities included.

If I can get the 911 dispatch position, the increase in rent really won't be that big of an issue.


----------



## littlefairywren

dharmabean said:


> I am happy. I am nervous. I am psyching myself out.
> 
> A. I had an interview for 911 dispatcher today. They have one position, and one on call position. In the interview I was offered the on call position right off, after the interview was over that is. They had me go down and sit with the other dispatchers to see the personality fit. He told me I wasn't out of the running for the Full Time Position, he just has to finish all the interviews before making a decision. I hope that the offering of the on call wasn't because he didn't want to keep me in mind for the FT position. But that's my negative nelly voice telling me I wasn't good enough.
> 
> B. We looked into a new apartment today. We really like it. It's a little more than we're paying now, but water/sewer and trash is included. It's a two bedroom, 1.25 bath. We pay 415 for a run down one bedroom, with horrible plumbing and a dirty scum landlord. We pay water here and trash, after adding that to rent we pay 597 a month. The two bedroom is 525 with those amenities included.
> 
> If I can get the 911 dispatch position, the increase in rent really won't be that big of an issue.



I will cross my fingers for you, dharmabean. Good luck!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

dharmabean said:


> I am happy. I am nervous. I am psyching myself out.
> 
> A. I had an interview for 911 dispatcher today. They have one position, and one on call position. In the interview I was offered the on call position right off, after the interview was over that is. They had me go down and sit with the other dispatchers to see the personality fit. He told me I wasn't out of the running for the Full Time Position, he just has to finish all the interviews before making a decision. I hope that the offering of the on call wasn't because he didn't want to keep me in mind for the FT position. But that's my negative nelly voice telling me I wasn't good enough.
> 
> B. We looked into a new apartment today. We really like it. It's a little more than we're paying now, but water/sewer and trash is included. It's a two bedroom, 1.25 bath. We pay 415 for a run down one bedroom, with horrible plumbing and a dirty scum landlord. We pay water here and trash, after adding that to rent we pay 597 a month. The two bedroom is 525 with those amenities included.
> 
> If I can get the 911 dispatch position, the increase in rent really won't be that big of an issue.



i'm keeping everything crossed for both potentials


----------



## dharmabean

I have a secondary interview tomorrow. They want me to go back and sit with the dispatchers and meet the other team (I met the first team yesterday). 

I'm nervous. It's between me and another woman. I have experience. She has family in personnel. 

Help me.. What kind of questions should I ask the dispatchers? What can I do to show my eagerness and interest?


----------



## JASmith

I managed to get all of the items on my "to do" list done today; including baking a nice coffeecake for my wife to eat. Trying to fatten her up always makes me happy.


----------



## Saoirse

Im listening to the radio show my friend is on every week and I love hearing his voice! :smitten:


----------



## Mathias

I surprised some friends I hadn't seen in a few months. :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Took care of some financial bullshit last night and feel relieved today that I bit the bullet and took the time to make it right.

New Big Bang tonight.

Fresh coffee.

Getting back on track with my bestie.


----------



## HottiMegan

I had a progress meeting with Alex's teacher today. She talked about how well he's doing. She was also shocked that he knows the alphabet and the phonetic sounds they make. She said he is very reserved about his knowledge but when he lets you know, you stand in rapt attention to what he has to say. Because of his language delays, i always thought he was of average intelligence. It's coming out that he's really smart, his speech is blossoming too. Makes me proud and happy! We still agree (the teacher and us) that there is something going on with Alex but it's mild, whatever it is. (I still suspect Aspergers)


----------



## dharmabean

Had my second interview, lasted 1.5 hours. 

Nervous as fuck, stomach messed up. 

Should hear by the end of today.

:bow: Dear Lord... please let me get this job.


----------



## spiritangel

dharmabean said:


> Had my second interview, lasted 1.5 hours.
> 
> Nervous as fuck, stomach messed up.
> 
> Should hear by the end of today.
> 
> :bow: Dear Lord... please let me get this job.



You did well take deep breaths and occupy your time. If you do not get this one you know being casual will lead you to the same place it will just take a bit longer 

I am happy that this insomniac got 6 whole hours of sleep.


----------



## spiritangel

dharmabean said:


> Had my second interview, lasted 1.5 hours.
> 
> Nervous as fuck, stomach messed up.
> 
> Should hear by the end of today.
> 
> :bow: Dear Lord... please let me get this job.



You did well take deep breaths and occupy your time. If you do not get this one you know being casual will lead you to the same place it will just take a bit longer 

I am happy that this insomniac got 6 whole hours of sleep.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My friend is going to help me look up prices for my uncle while we finish up the last 2 discs of An American Horror Story!


----------



## dharmabean

Your Plump Princess said:


> My friend is going to help me look up prices for my uncle



Why would you go and sell a perfectly good uncle like that? Or.. are you shoppin' around for an uncle.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

dharmabean said:


> Had my second interview, lasted 1.5 hours.
> 
> Nervous as fuck, stomach messed up.
> 
> Should hear by the end of today.
> 
> :bow: Dear Lord... please let me get this job.



Wishing you the best of luck - may everything go your way!!!!


----------



## JASmith

I'm happy that I managed to stuff my wife for the 3rd night in a row!


----------



## Deven

I went to Goodwill looking for more legos for my friend's son's birthday, and found a bag of Microbe Plushies for only 5 bucks! I now have the Flu, Sore Throat, Kissing Disease, Earache, and Cough!

http://www.giantmicrobes.com/


----------



## HottiMegan

I ordered a new computer  I'm happy but a little bummed about getting all my files and preferences on a new one. My old 'puter is crapping out on me, so I needed a new one.


----------



## danielson123

Sangria anyone?


----------



## largenlovely

It's football day..that always makes me happy


----------



## CAMellie

It's raining


----------



## bbwfairygirl

It's sunny, it's Saturday and I have cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm going to a birthday party for a new friend I made.


----------



## largenlovely

My Fighting Irish just hit the #1 spot in the Nation for the first time in somewhere around 2 decades :-o ...Go Irish!!!!


----------



## danielson123

Thanksgiving came in at under 80 dollars this year. This is quite good.


----------



## Linda

Pizza night!! It's been awhile.


----------



## Shosh

Seven days to go until I fly to Canada again


----------



## largenlovely

The McRib is back!!


----------



## Tracyarts

Okay, it was technically yesterday, but I haven't been to sleep so I'm counting it as today.

We had to ride the ferry across from Galveston Island to the Bolivar Penninsula (about a 20 minute ride) and you can walk around on deck once the boat leaves the dock. I went and stood by the railing and watched dolphins for the entire crossing because it was a nice sunny and warm afternoon. There was a grandmother and her two grandkids on board who were SO excited about being able to stand and watch the dolphins. All three were absolutely giddy over it and that really made my day. It was nice to experience it a little bit through their eyes, since it's something that I've done so many times before.

Tracy


----------



## Micara

4 day weekend leading up to mah birthday!!!


----------



## Linda

1. 4 day weekend.

2. House smells like pumpkin.

3. Got to spend some alone time with my bestie before heading home.

4. I feel great!


----------



## largenlovely

That tomorrow I will be able to stop cooking and enjoy the fruits of my labor. I've cooked my ass off lol. It's difficult trying to stay out of all this food.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm gonna have a new niece or nephew in June!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I'm gonna have a new niece or nephew in June!




Congrats!!  My nephew was the best thing that ever happened in my life!


----------



## Aust99

The working year is winding down... 17 days at work to go. Then six weeks off!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pandasaur

My mom is buying me an elliptical for Christmas. =) I am so happy because I really need a way to de-stress from my hectic work schedule.


----------



## AuntHen

Going out to an Irish pub with a newish awesome friend!! Live band will be playin' 

Here is my theme song tonight!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN2LehZ_KdQ


"yeah yeah yeah Saturday night!"


----------



## dharmabean

I awoke happy today, and feel a lot to be thankful for.

A. Cadillac Coffee (Coffee, Cocoa, and Milk)
B. Friends. I really am happy to have friends. I thought I was going around lonely in this town, and a couple unexpected people stepped out of the wood works to surprise me.
C. Used plus sized clothing that's in my size. Hollah.


----------



## dharmabean

dharmabean said:


> I awoke happy today, and feel a lot to be thankful for.
> 
> A. Cadillac Coffee (Coffee, Cocoa, and Milk)
> B. Friends. I really am happy to have friends. I thought I was going around lonely in this town, and a couple unexpected people stepped out of the wood works to surprise me.
> C. Used plus sized clothing that's in my size. Hollah.




Shit, I totally forgot... I have an interview with the Hospital in town on Monday... actually two; one for transcription and one for housekeeping. :doh: I'm totally STOKED about that too.


----------



## largenlovely

Woohooo Notre Dame beat USC tonight and we will be playing for the national championship!!! We haven't won a championship since 1988. Go Irish!!!


----------



## danielson123

I found a youtube-mp3 converter. My ipod is now very happy!


----------



## 1love_emily

I had Pizza Hut for dinner, got to see my lovely pony, and now I'm just finishing up my studies with a glass of water and a highlighter!


----------



## Lovelyone

my 2 y/o great nephew, affectionately known as Gingy cos of his strawberry blond hair and blond eye lashes said, "I wuff you Aunt Tay" then squeezed my belly and walked away. He's an FA in training.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Today is the 24th anniversary of the day that Mrs Ho Ho and I knew that she and I would be 'Us' forevermore. At 24 years and counting, I'd say that we're off to a good start!

There is quite a tale behind those previous words (at least, we think so) and I've splattered it all over these boards many times before. But every time we see pictures here of other folks newly in love, or hear stories of folks much older than we are, celebrating their 50th, 60th, 75th and more wedding anniversaries, I'm reminded of the song from 'The King and I"

Hello, Young Lovers

(sung by Anna)

Anna
When I think of Tom.
I think about a night.
When the earth smelled of summer
And the sky was streaked with white,
And the soft mist of England
Was sleeping on a hill-
I remember this,
And I always will...

There are new lovers now
On the same silent hill,
Looking on the same blue sea,
And I know Tom and I are a part of them all,
And they're all a part of Tom an me.

Hello young lovers, whoever you are,
I hope your troubles are few.
All my good wishes go with you tonight,
I've been in love like you.

*Be brave, young lovers, and follow your star,
Be brave and faithful and true,
Cling very close to each other tonight-
I've been in love like you.

I know how it feels to have wings on your heels,
And to fly down the street in a trance.
You fly down a street on the chance that you meet,
And you meet-not really by chance.
Don't cry young lovers, whatever you do,
Don't cry because I'm alone;
All of my memories are happy tonight,
I've had a love of my own,
I've had a love of my own, like yours-
I've had a love of my own.​
In this happy / sad song, she reflects on her own love and lover, now gone, thinking of all the other young lovers who also had their moment under "a sky streaked with white" and wishes them well.

I have highlighted in blue that part of the song that touches me most deeply. All of us who are in love, or have ever loved, or (I sincerely hope) will find lovers and loves of their own, a a part of a universal psychic ecology, nourishing each other with the glow of their own thoughts and experiences in much the same way that the grass and trees nourish we animate beings who live here, and we, them.

I could go on here, I suppose, to point out how hatred disrupts this ecology, just as pollution and global warming disrupt the ecology of the planet, but it's late, my own Love and I are off to spend the last moments of our day holding each other close and warm, reflecting again on the incredible luck that brought us together, and hoping for the same for all of you.
*
P.S. This is Mrs. Ho Ho, and I completely agree with Mr. Ho Ho. And yes, I know I am extremely lucky to have him!!​*


----------



## ODFFA

Insurance has paid out and I'm going to shop around for a new laptop tomorrow morning

I have only one exciting and slightly scary 'resolution' for 2013 and I'm not waiting for January to get the ball rolling

My friends amaze and inspire me, and make me want to be better... thing is though, I get to be _myself_ with these people 

So, in conclusion -- happiness!


----------



## Surlysomething

I tried to rep you but it wouldn't let me. But here's a big  for your post.




ODFFA said:


> Insurance has paid out and I'm going to shop around for a new laptop tomorrow morning
> 
> I have only one exciting and slightly scary 'resolution' for 2013 and I'm not waiting for January to get the ball rolling
> 
> My friends amaze and inspire me, and make me want to be better... thing is though, I get to be _myself_ with these people
> 
> So, in conclusion -- happiness!


----------



## dharmabean

I GOT THE JOB! I 'UNOFFICIALLY' OFFICIALLY GOT THE JOB!!


*The HR manager is out for the week, but the manager of medical records offered me the job. She'll push next week to get me onboard, but she offered me the job. 

12.69/hr with benefits.

Say What!!*​


----------



## Gingembre

Congrats, dharmabean!


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Pandasaur

=) I got my counseling license in the mail today!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## dharmabean

Pandasaur said:


> =) I got my counseling license in the mail today!!!! YAY!!!!










Woot Congrats! That must feel like a huge, tangible, accomplishment! It's always nice once the paper is in hand.


----------



## Pandasaur

dharmabean said:


> Woot Congrats! That must feel like a huge, tangible, accomplishment! It's always nice once the paper is in hand.



THANK YOU!!! Totally what I did!!


----------



## CAMellie

Tylenol 3s...my current bestest friend


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Eggnog! Eggnog! Eggnog!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I've received B+'s or better all semester long in my English class. My professor is a tough cookie when it comes to grading which means my writing has improved quite a bit from last year. Feels good.


----------



## largenlovely

kaylaisamachine said:


> I've received B+'s or better all semester long in my English class. My professor is a tough cookie when it comes to grading which means my writing has improved quite a bit from last year. Feels good.



Yay that is awesome congrats  I always had a major feeling of accomplishment when making a good grade in a tough prof's class. English/Lit was always one of my favorites though. I'm the nerdy girl who actually enjoyed writing papers. I shouldn't even admit to that lol


----------



## kaylaisamachine

largenlovely said:


> Yay that is awesome congrats  I always had a major feeling of accomplishment when making a good grade in a tough prof's class. English/Lit was always one of my favorites though. I'm the nerdy girl who actually enjoyed writing papers. I shouldn't even admit to that lol



Thank you! Yeah, it's crazy because in high school, English was my subject. I kicked ass and always knew what to do, thought I was an amazing writer. Then my freshman year in college, turns out I didn't know anything and I just was teared a new one. I improved a little bit with her because she was a tough grader as well, but it wasn't until this semester in my sophomore year where I feel like my writing has actually improved a lot. She praised me for always contributing in class because like in high school, no one wants to participate. I just think to myself, if you don't want to learn, what the hell are you doing here? Why are you wasting your money? College may be the "right" thing to do, but if you aren't going to try then get the hell out and give others chances who actually want to learn! It drives me crazy honestly hahaha.


----------



## largenlovely

kaylaisamachine said:


> Thank you! Yeah, it's crazy because in high school, English was my subject. I kicked ass and always knew what to do, thought I was an amazing writer. Then my freshman year in college, turns out I didn't know anything and I just was teared a new one. I improved a little bit with her because she was a tough grader as well, but it wasn't until this semester in my sophomore year where I feel like my writing has actually improved a lot. She praised me for always contributing in class because like in high school, no one wants to participate. I just think to myself, if you don't want to learn, what the hell are you doing here? Why are you wasting your money? College may be the "right" thing to do, but if you aren't going to try then get the hell out and give others chances who actually want to learn! It drives me crazy honestly hahaha.



That's so funny because the exact same thing happened to me. I was really good by my high school's standard (which might not be saying much lol) but that first semester in college totally kicked my ass. I even considered that maybe the teacher didn't like me lol. Though that theory didn't hold water when I started improving and she began giving me better grades. 

I think the switch from high school to college is a tough one in general but once ya get the hang of it and how things work, it's not as difficult. Though there *are* some prof's it seems their life's goal is to make it exceptionally difficult. Those are no fun.


----------



## spiritangel

largenlovely said:


> It's that time of year again...Hershey's candy cane kisses are back!!!




ZOMG hugs I got mine today and OMG they are good I think I may just cry when I run out and I kinda feel bad I havent shared them with anyone but then I remember I live alone so no one that I must share them with

They are AMAZING


----------



## largenlovely

spiritangel said:


> ZOMG hugs I got mine today and OMG they are good I think I may just cry when I run out and I kinda feel bad I havent shared them with anyone but then I remember I live alone so no one that I must share them with
> 
> They are AMAZING



Lolol they're seriously like chocolate candy cane crack. Last time I went to the store they were out of them. My sister thought I was gonna go into withdrawls on aisle 4 lol

I'm glad u like them  I had a feeling ya would hehe


----------



## spiritangel

Thanks so much for sending them I really appreciate it I think yes they are candy cane crack and I forgot to order normal candy canes in my groceries what was i thinking oh I know I was hopped up on kisses lol

haha there are far far worse things to be addicted to I suppose....


----------



## Surlysomething

That's great. Keep up the good work, lady!




kaylaisamachine said:


> I've received B+'s or better all semester long in my English class. My professor is a tough cookie when it comes to grading which means my writing has improved quite a bit from last year. Feels good.


----------



## MRdobolina

cleaning out the spare closet .. finding 20 bucks and change in old throwaway jackets ... somebody eating good tonight


----------



## hal84

That I acutally want to do PT today!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Surlysomething said:


> That's great. Keep up the good work, lady!



I will, don't worry. I've got 3 more weeks left until next semester, and I'm not going down without a fight! Haha, plus I have one final paper for my English class and of course it's the research paper. This is going to be a stressful few weeks, but I think I can handle it.


----------



## dharmabean

One more day until we move into our bigger, updated, nice apartment. OMG.. a second bedroom... say whaaa?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My friend came over with some "Hot Sex" uh chocolate-milk-with-alcohol tasting stuff. xD We drank it, ate French Silk Pie and watched Key and Peele!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Your Plump Princess said:


> My friend came over with some "Hot Sex" uh chocolate-milk-with-alcohol tasting stuff. xD We drank it, ate French Silk Pie and watched Key and Peele!



I love that drink! It's so good.


----------



## EMH1701

I'm happy that I have Fridays off until the end of the year. Too much PTO time.


----------



## CAMellie

2 things...my sissy took the hubby and me out and spoiled us terribly to lift our spirits...and my doc called in something stronger for the pain.


----------



## Lovelyone

My friend from England sent me a package with 3 presents in it. I was allowed to open one and the other two are only for Christmas day. I know what they are because of the customs label, but still the anticipation...oh my!


----------



## TwilightStarr

I survived a 45 minute MRI without pressing the "get me the hell out of here right now" button!!


----------



## balletguy

Its Friday!!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy because I got to see my friend today before she went to work


----------



## Pandasaur

I had a good time tonight in a rural bar and was given sake mixed with sweet iced tea in a jelly jar


----------



## Marlayna

I had my hair dyed strawberry blonde, and it makes me smile every time I pass a mirror. :smitten:


----------



## moore2me

kaylaisamachine said:


> I will, don't worry. I've got 3 more weeks left until next semester, and I'm not going down without a fight! Haha, plus I have one final paper for my English class and of course it's the research paper. This is going to be a stressful few weeks, but I think I can handle it.



Kayla, You lucky duck. I luv technical writing and working on research papers. I have a few hints for you if don't mind . . . 

a) If you get to pick the subject, pick something the teacher is not familiar with so you will have a little of the upper hand;

b) Carefully follow the technical manual she/he recommends (such as Turabian or Chicago Style of Writing), . . . 

c) Let your computer do some of the hard work for you. If you don't already know - in Microsoft Word, under the main "Word" menu, click on the "Review" Tab. This will open up ways to double check your document by using a thesarus, a spell check, a word count, a grammar check, footnotes, endnotes, and much more. It is also pretty easy with the computer to throw in a graph or two or some nifty charts.

d) Not that you would do this, but teachers nowadays can very easily check for plagerism by typing in a few words that they suspect their student did not write themselves and did not give credit to the author. This is one of the main ways students get poor grades.

If you need some help or other suggestions, PM me and let me know. 

Good luck young lady . . . . second thought, the heck with luck, with skill and savy you will do fine. M2M

You may even parlay this into a career or part time $$$.


----------



## spiritangel

The sun has gone down dont get me wrong its still hot as hades but at least the sun is not adding to the heat atm


----------



## Mathias

I'm just in a good mood today.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy for my sister today. She's out car shopping right now.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

moore2me said:


> Kayla, You lucky duck. I luv technical writing and working on research papers. I have a few hints for you if don't mind . . .
> 
> a) If you get to pick the subject, pick something the teacher is not familiar with so you will have a little of the upper hand;
> 
> b) Carefully follow the technical manual she/he recommends (such as Turabian or Chicago Style of Writing), . . .
> 
> c) Let your computer do some of the hard work for you. If you don't already know - in Microsoft Word, under the main "Word" menu, click on the "Review" Tab. This will open up ways to double check your document by using a thesarus, a spell check, a word count, a grammar check, footnotes, endnotes, and much more. It is also pretty easy with the computer to throw in a graph or two or some nifty charts.
> 
> d) Not that you would do this, but teachers nowadays can very easily check for plagerism by typing in a few words that they suspect their student did not write themselves and did not give credit to the author. This is one of the main ways students get poor grades.
> 
> If you need some help or other suggestions, PM me and let me know.
> 
> Good luck young lady . . . . second thought, the heck with luck, with skill and savy you will do fine. M2M
> 
> You may even parlay this into a career or part time $$$.



Thank you! I'll have to bookmark this page so I can reference back to it when too many posts push it back pages. xP Copy and paste it into a document or something.


----------



## CAMellie

My sister is spoiling the living shit out of us again! She got Adrian and I some awesome Nakamichi headphones, me some amazingly soft flannel jammies, and Adrian 2 new pairs of shoes that he desperately needed.


----------



## dharmabean

I just won a signed, and inscribed, copy of one of my favorite author's new books she has coming out.


----------



## spiritangel

dharmabean said:


> I just won a signed, and inscribed, copy of one of my favorite author's new books she has coming out.



Wooot congrats there is nothing better than the feeling of winning something even if it is only small


I won last months card Challenge at Jellybeans (makes a parcel load of prizes I am owed but all good)


----------



## Mathias

These Hess truck holiday commercials always put me in a good mood.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I got a surprise in the mail today that really boosted my spirits, set the mood for the whole day. Because of that, I was able to have a lot more patience with my brother and wound up with snuggle time with him while he and I watched some of his shows.


----------



## spiritangel

aww thats Awesome so happy you got to do that 

I finally finished my secret santa pressie and its been killing me cause I cant show anyone on facebook or jellybeans what it is thank goodness for dims cause I am busting to share,

I made a miniature teddy bear ornament its the first time I have ever done a bear as a Chrissy ornament and its soo freaking adorable I am not sure how I will part with it. I just finished it soo ahhhhhhh glad I could say all that here


----------



## CAMellie

The amazing storm outside is making me happy


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that it isn't snowing here.


----------



## spiritangel

I won 2nd prize in the art contest at art group was only 8 people entered so 16 entries but still and I only lost first by one vote


----------



## dharmabean

spiritangel said:


> I won 2nd prize in the art contest at art group was only 8 people entered so 16 entries but still and I only lost first by one vote



Awe! Congrats! No one more deserving.!


----------



## Victoria08

I honestly have no idea why I'm so happy at the moment...I just am :happy:


----------



## danielson123

Last night my younger cousin texted me to tell me that his calculus teacher had brought my name up during class that day. I was in his class about 5 years ago. He was my mentor and ended up becoming a huge part of who I am today. We kept in touch through email for about 8 months after I graduated, until things pretty much cooled off. I was in college, making new friends and doing other things, so we kind of just stopped our casual correspondence. When I had heard that he mentioned me to his class (where he is unaware that my cousin is in fact my cousin) I was elated that he actually remembered me, let alone had reason to cite me as an example to his class. I guess I was just really glad to know that I wasn't just some other student to him just like he wasn't some other teacher to me.







Here we are during my senior year on Twin Day. He always was disheveled, covered in chalk, and drinking coffee. So I decided to take his look to the extreme. We planned all of this ahead. Since he was the girl's soccer coach, sometimes he would be seen carrying a Gatorade container around, so we added that to the costume as well. He paraded us around all day, interrupting classes to tell all of his teacher friends "Look at my twin!!" This made it into the yearbook and is still considered legendary at my school.

So then I emailed him last night. Just a "What's up, how have you been" kind of thing. He emails me back this morning saying that he wishes I would visit school and drop by to see him, catch up on old times. But then the unthinkable happened. He also suggests that we hang out outside of school, like hit the bars or a movie or something.

My old mentor, probably the person I had striven to please most besides my father, wants to be friends and do stuff. This is amazing. I am not sure if I have ever been this excited before in my entire life.

Wait till he hears about me failing out of engineering school.


----------



## Aust99

One of my besties just had her baby!!!! Eeek!


----------



## Lovelyone

Everytime I am on Dimensions or chatting on Yahoo, my great niece Aubrey tends to stroll into my room. She commented one night on my picture/avatar and said "Is that Terri Vegas?" I said, "Yes, that's Terri Vegas. She's the fun one." So today she asked her question again and I said, "Yes that's Terri Vegas, she's the fun one." She replies, "Umm no, that's a picture of me." I said, "That cannot be you cos that lady is fat and has big boobs." 
She leaves, comes back in two minutes with a stuffed animal tucked into her top and says, "See? It's me. I DO have big huge breasts." Took everything I had not to fall out of my chair with laughter.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

danielson123 said:


> Last night my younger cousin texted me to tell me that his calculus teacher had brought my name up during class that day. I was in his class about 5 years ago. He was my mentor and ended up becoming a huge part of who I am today. We kept in touch through email for about 8 months after I graduated, until things pretty much cooled off. I was in college, making new friends and doing other things, so we kind of just stopped our casual correspondence. When I had heard that he mentioned me to his class (where he is unaware that my cousin is in fact my cousin) I was elated that he actually remembered me, let alone had reason to cite me as an example to his class. I guess I was just really glad to know that I wasn't just some other student to him just like he wasn't some other teacher to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are during my senior year on Twin Day. He always was disheveled, covered in chalk, and drinking coffee. So I decided to take his look to the extreme. We planned all of this ahead. Since he was the girl's soccer coach, sometimes he would be seen carrying a Gatorade container around, so we added that to the costume as well. He paraded us around all day, interrupting classes to tell all of his teacher friends "Look at my twin!!" This made it into the yearbook and is still considered legendary at my school.
> 
> So then I emailed him last night. Just a "What's up, how have you been" kind of thing. He emails me back this morning saying that he wishes I would visit school and drop by to see him, catch up on old times. But then the unthinkable happened. He also suggests that we hang out outside of school, like hit the bars or a movie or something.
> 
> My old mentor, probably the person I had striven to please most besides my father, wants to be friends and do stuff. This is amazing. I am not sure if I have ever been this excited before in my entire life.
> 
> Wait till he hears about me failing out of engineering school.



This is honestly the sweetest thing I have read today. You are lucky to have that bond with a teacher as I'm sure everyone has had that bond at least once in their life if not more. I have been reconnecting with teachers from middle school. It's truly a great experience. I even had them editing papers for me in high school telling me what I needed to improve on. xP


----------



## spiritangel

Brick walls finally comming down and my health is finally being put at the top of the list like I have been fighting for far to long for


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A year plus of taking the high road with a certain someone looks to be FINALLY paying some dividends.


----------



## dharmabean

This is beautiful! This made me all weepy and smiley. I came here to write something about what made me happy, and your story changed that. Your story made me happy! Thank you.



danielson123 said:


> Last night my younger cousin texted me to tell me that his calculus teacher had brought my name up during class that day. I was in his class about 5 years ago. He was my mentor and ended up becoming a huge part of who I am today. We kept in touch through email for about 8 months after I graduated, until things pretty much cooled off. I was in college, making new friends and doing other things, so we kind of just stopped our casual correspondence. When I had heard that he mentioned me to his class (where he is unaware that my cousin is in fact my cousin) I was elated that he actually remembered me, let alone had reason to cite me as an example to his class. I guess I was just really glad to know that I wasn't just some other student to him just like he wasn't some other teacher to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are during my senior year on Twin Day. He always was disheveled, covered in chalk, and drinking coffee. So I decided to take his look to the extreme. We planned all of this ahead. Since he was the girl's soccer coach, sometimes he would be seen carrying a Gatorade container around, so we added that to the costume as well. He paraded us around all day, interrupting classes to tell all of his teacher friends "Look at my twin!!" This made it into the yearbook and is still considered legendary at my school.
> 
> So then I emailed him last night. Just a "What's up, how have you been" kind of thing. He emails me back this morning saying that he wishes I would visit school and drop by to see him, catch up on old times. But then the unthinkable happened. He also suggests that we hang out outside of school, like hit the bars or a movie or something.
> 
> My old mentor, probably the person I had striven to please most besides my father, wants to be friends and do stuff. This is amazing. I am not sure if I have ever been this excited before in my entire life.
> 
> Wait till he hears about me failing out of engineering school.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

danielson123 said:


> Last night my younger cousin texted me to tell me that his calculus teacher had brought my name up during class that day. I was in his class about 5 years ago. He was my mentor and ended up becoming a huge part of who I am today. We kept in touch through email for about 8 months after I graduated, until things pretty much cooled off. I was in college, making new friends and doing other things, so we kind of just stopped our casual correspondence. When I had heard that he mentioned me to his class (where he is unaware that my cousin is in fact my cousin) I was elated that he actually remembered me, let alone had reason to cite me as an example to his class. I guess I was just really glad to know that I wasn't just some other student to him just like he wasn't some other teacher to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are during my senior year on Twin Day. He always was disheveled, covered in chalk, and drinking coffee. So I decided to take his look to the extreme. We planned all of this ahead. Since he was the girl's soccer coach, sometimes he would be seen carrying a Gatorade container around, so we added that to the costume as well. He paraded us around all day, interrupting classes to tell all of his teacher friends "Look at my twin!!" This made it into the yearbook and is still considered legendary at my school.
> 
> So then I emailed him last night. Just a "What's up, how have you been" kind of thing. He emails me back this morning saying that he wishes I would visit school and drop by to see him, catch up on old times. But then the unthinkable happened. He also suggests that we hang out outside of school, like hit the bars or a movie or something.
> 
> My old mentor, probably the person I had striven to please most besides my father, wants to be friends and do stuff. This is amazing. I am not sure if I have ever been this excited before in my entire life.
> 
> Wait till he hears about me failing out of engineering school.


That's so cute! Good luck. And just gloss out of the whole flunking out thing. Nbd.


----------



## CAMellie

Eggnog! Eggnog is making me happy today. :eat2:


----------



## Jeeshcristina

CAMellie said:


> Eggnog! Eggnog is making me happy today. :eat2:



Sometimes egg nog is enough. I'm having some wine myself.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Today, despite being exhausted from staying up until 2:30 am, I am happy. Happy I have my those I love who love me, a quaint little apartment to go home to from a job I adore, a steak and bottle of wine sitting in the fridge waiting for me, and Christmas lights twinkling away all evening. It's been a good day.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Jeeshcristina said:


> Today, despite being exhausted from staying up until 2:30 am, I am happy. Happy I have my those I love who love me, a quaint little apartment to go home to from a job I adore, a steak and bottle of wine sitting in the fridge waiting for me, and Christmas lights twinkling away all evening. It's been a good day.



It made me happy to read your post! Happy Holidays!!!! :happy:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

It's my Dungeons and Dragons night. Woo hoo! I'm not touching my school stuff tonight


----------



## Your Plump Princess

=D I get to hangout with my friend and her best friend [who is almost exactly like my friend] So I'm super psyched. We're gonna play board games!


----------



## willowmoon

My parents drove up from Alabama to visit me for the week! Haven't seen them in almost two years so it's so good to see them again ... wish they could stay longer but I'm enjoying the time we get to spend together!


----------



## Surlysomething

I tried to rep you. But nope.

Here's :wubu: for love rep.



Jeeshcristina said:


> Today, despite being exhausted from staying up until 2:30 am, I am happy. Happy I have my those I love who love me, a quaint little apartment to go home to from a job I adore, a steak and bottle of wine sitting in the fridge waiting for me, and Christmas lights twinkling away all evening. It's been a good day.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> It made me happy to read your post! Happy Holidays!!!! :happy:



Aw thank you! And Happy Holidays right back atcha.  



Surlysomething said:


> I tried to rep you. But nope.
> 
> Here's :wubu: for love rep.



You always know how to brighten my day. Sometimes life gets really hard, and just getting through a day and enjoying the moments can be a victory. And I am pretty fond of this love rep. I'll take it any day! :]


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel the same way. Whether it's a new Tard the cat picture or my bestie stalking me on FB, the little things DO matter.





Jeeshcristina said:


> You a just getting through a day and enjoying the moments can be a victory


----------



## CAMellie

My sister got me seasons 1 through 5 of The Big Bang Theory for my birthday tomorrow!!!!!! :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

CAMellie said:


> My sister got me seasons 1 through 5 of The Big Bang Theory for my birthday tomorrow!!!!!! :wubu:



Thats awesome colour me envious I do love that show


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Although I have been so sick and stressed out today, Noah is coming over to take care of me. He's been working all day, now he's travelling an hour just to come over for the night and help me do laundry, cook dinner, etc since I can barely move. He has to leave tomorrow at 7:30 in the morning too. Such a sweetie. <3


----------



## CAMellie

2 awesome ladies gifted me with e-books from my wishlist! I feel so lucky


----------



## Gingembre

kaylaisamachine said:


> Although I have been so sick and stressed out today, Noah is coming over to take care of me. He's been working all day, now he's travelling an hour just to come over for the night and help me do laundry, cook dinner, etc since I can barely move. He has to leave tomorrow at 7:30 in the morning too. Such a sweetie. <3



Awwwww! Thats lovely.


----------



## Lovelyone

I have an awful time finding lip gloss that looks good on my bird lips. Today I received some from my amazon list that is PERFECT. TOTALLY made my day!

ALso I asked some friends on another site to send my sister christmas cheer in the form of C. cards...and they started arriving this week. She's so happy that she's almost glowing. These people ROCK.


----------



## CAMellie

Sitting here in my new jammies watching a TBBT marathon on my birthday!


----------



## CAMellie

I have had an amazing birthday today! Lots of well-wishes from friends and family, grocery shopping in my jammies with my hubby and sister (they wore their jammies, too), key lime pie and other goodies I usually avoid because of my diabetes, and a Big Bang Theory marathon.
Today has done a lot to help raise my spirit after the loss of my baby. I really needed this day tremendously.


----------



## dharmabean

*Conversation with my son, thanks to facebooks "stalker mode" where anyone can see anything that everyone is posting (son's name edited for safety, of course). I think I have the coolest teenager around:*

Bug: I want to learn blacksmithing so badly. To feel the light spatter of molten metal searing my skin, the nearly orgasmic pain from it. To have the sweat drip my brow as I strike the metal over and over. I dream of the day I get to work my magic on metal. 14 minutes ago via mobile · Like

Rebel Regan Blacksmithing: http://camlann.org/
You can learn there, once you're college level and want to take living credits for college. Just saying kiddo.... not trying to cyberstalk my kid or anything.

Bug: Holy shit my mom! How are you posting on this?
Bug: And this is kinda cyber stalking... o.o

Rebel Regan: Because, thank you to facebook, they now have stalker mode. Anything you write on, post on, or like..EVERYONE of your friends can see. (Yes, that includes the porn, boobs, nakedness. But, as a cool mom...I'm glad you're comfortable with your sexuality)

Bug: This bothers me mildly. But then again I don't give a damn! 
Bug: Thank you for caring though, lol.

Rebel Regan: I don't normally write in anything you post, but I'm thankful I get to see what you're into and how you're maturing. I just want you happy, healthy and safe. Sorry to butt into your kick ass Grog / Blacksmithing discussion.

Grog, son of the Carpenters' Boss: lmao Hello, Bobby's mom. That's sorta creepy and awesome at the same time.

*Bug: At least she's open and truthful with me.*

Grog, son of the Carpenters' Boss Usually the word hentai is unknown to parents, so it can be used freely. xD not with Bobby's mom. Bobby loves hentai.

Rebel Regan Kids... I'm a mom, but not dead. Hentai's been around a lot longer than your generation. . . . Just sayin'

Grog, son of the Carpenters' Boss: Sure it has, but most parents still don't even know what anime is, let alone hentai. lol You are not in that demographic. I had a kewl mom, too, thank god.

Bug: Cool moms don't fully shelter their children, and introduce them to dungeons and dragon at an early age.

Rebel Regan - Cool moms let mohawks, strange clothing, weird music and open conversations about sex, life, and the pursuit of happiness. I want to see you happy, healthy and developed into an awesome adult. So you too can be a cool parent.

Grog, son of the Carpenters' Boss lol It's the dorky moms that are intelligent moms with intelligent children.
about a minute ago via mobile · Like


----------



## HottiMegan

I hope to be open like that when my boys are going into adulthood


----------



## Surlysomething

Why wouldn't you just send private messages?




dharmabean said:


> *Conversation with my son, thanks to facebooks "stalker mode" where anyone can see anything that everyone is posting (son's name edited for safety, of course). I think I have the coolest teenager around:*
> 
> Bug: I want to learn blacksmithing so badly. To feel the light spatter of molten metal searing my skin, the nearly orgasmic pain from it. To have the sweat drip my brow as I strike the metal over and over. I dream of the day I get to work my magic on metal. 14 minutes ago via mobile · Like
> 
> Rebel Regan Blacksmithing: http://camlann.org/
> You can learn there, once you're college level and want to take living credits for college. Just saying kiddo.... not trying to cyberstalk my kid or anything.
> 
> Bug: Holy shit my mom! How are you posting on this?
> Bug: And this is kinda cyber stalking... o.o
> 
> Rebel Regan: Because, thank you to facebook, they now have stalker mode. Anything you write on, post on, or like..EVERYONE of your friends can see. (Yes, that includes the porn, boobs, nakedness. But, as a cool mom...I'm glad you're comfortable with your sexuality)
> 
> Bug: This bothers me mildly. But then again I don't give a damn!
> Bug: Thank you for caring though, lol.
> 
> Rebel Regan: I don't normally write in anything you post, but I'm thankful I get to see what you're into and how you're maturing. I just want you happy, healthy and safe. Sorry to butt into your kick ass Grog / Blacksmithing discussion.
> 
> Grog, son of the Carpenters' Boss: lmao Hello, Bobby's mom. That's sorta creepy and awesome at the same time.
> 
> *Bug: At least she's open and truthful with me.*
> 
> Grog, son of the Carpenters' Boss Usually the word hentai is unknown to parents, so it can be used freely. xD not with Bobby's mom. Bobby loves hentai.
> 
> Rebel Regan Kids... I'm a mom, but not dead. Hentai's been around a lot longer than your generation. . . . Just sayin'
> 
> Grog, son of the Carpenters' Boss: Sure it has, but most parents still don't even know what anime is, let alone hentai. lol You are not in that demographic. I had a kewl mom, too, thank god.
> 
> Bug: Cool moms don't fully shelter their children, and introduce them to dungeons and dragon at an early age.
> 
> Rebel Regan - Cool moms let mohawks, strange clothing, weird music and open conversations about sex, life, and the pursuit of happiness. I want to see you happy, healthy and developed into an awesome adult. So you too can be a cool parent.
> 
> Grog, son of the Carpenters' Boss lol It's the dorky moms that are intelligent moms with intelligent children.
> about a minute ago via mobile · Like


----------



## Twilley

finishing up this antibiotic today, which means a return to a semi-normal sleep habit!


----------



## Micara

Excited to go to dinner with one of my besties tonight, and catching up on her life!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Dharmabean, that's super adorable though.


----------



## dharmabean

Surlysomething said:


> Why wouldn't you just send private messages?



Not sure why it matters??  I did have a conversation going on with him in conjunction with this. Just wanted to share what made me beam and happy.


----------



## spiritangel

I finished a friends Christmas Present and got to watch Rufus Wainwright while doing it


----------



## Surlysomething

It seemed like you made a specific point about "stalker mode". Kind of seems like a no brainer to message privately about stuff like that.




dharmabean said:


> Not sure why it matters??  I did have a conversation going on with him in conjunction with this. Just wanted to share what made me beam and happy.


----------



## CAMellie

I was able to participate in the Amazon Wishlist this year.


----------



## Fattitude1

This exact post is #600 for me. who'da thunk it?


----------



## x0emnem0x

I woke up, went to class, went to spend time with my sister and niece, and it's Friday... how can I not be happy?


----------



## balletguy

Its Friday no work til Monday I have a ber in my hand!!!


----------



## Pandasaur

Rewarding myself with Free birds...OMNOM


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A big package came today from FedEx for my father. 
I highly suspect this could be my PS3. 
Twitching with excitement for xmas morning.


----------



## danielson123

I don't have picture proof, but I met and subsequently saluted Sgt. Slaughter today.


----------



## Deven

My husband bought me a Kitchen-Aid Stand Mixer for Christmas!


----------



## CAMellie

I was finally able to get my husband the video game he's been wanting for ages :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone

Okay, so I don't LOOK happy in the picture, but I was running on about 3 hours of sleep in 3 days and had no make-up on--but this was my great niece "decorating" me. It was quite funny when it was happening and the kid kept telling me that she was giving me "Rapunzel hair" so yes, I was happy.


----------



## penguin

I'm so happy for the generosity of the folks here. I have been having a really awful time of late, so the kindness they've shown has really touched me. It's also a nice reminder that I do matter, both to other people and to myself. Thank you again


----------



## spiritangel

I actually cooked lunch for over 30 people yesterday and there were only 2 complaints, considering I wasnt that fussed on the finished meal (they all like their veggies completely mushy I like mine still crisp and flavourful) It was still good and then I got pulled aside by Christine who runs Mondays and told she is promoting me to Volunteer and wants me to do the volunteer training next year because she thinks I would be good to help others that go to Helping Hands oh and I am gonna be actually teaching some craft next year to


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I got my brother into another show I enjoy..
Invader Zim


----------



## Webmaster

I am happy that the frustrating name server issues finally have been resolved after Dimensions' big move to a faster, more powerful server.


----------



## one2one

Santa came early and brought a Droid Razor Maxx!


----------



## Victoria08

Right now, nothing could make me more happy than this Dairy Milk bar with toasted coconut and cashews in it. Mmmm! :eat2:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

It took me a year to finally earn it, but today I received a package from my boyfriend's family that included all of the Italian family recipes. Looks like I made it into the circle of trust!


----------



## Pandasaur

one more week until I have a week off of work =)


----------



## HottiMegan

I had a really fun 20 minutes or so with Max. We wrapped two presents. He was tortured because they were shipped and had a nondescript cardboard box so he didn't what he was wrapping. That torture was fun


----------



## spiritangel

I have about half a dozen parcels to sent tomorrow might send me broke doing it but I love spreading Christmas Cheer


----------



## HottiMegan

IT's SNOWING!!!! And it's sticking so far!! The boys both threw snowballs at the house


----------



## spiritangel

6 hours of sleep.


----------



## dharmabean

It's official, I got the job at the hospital. No more 4 PT jobs. I will be working in transcription and MRI. I'm excited. I've been a bit timid about sharing the news in case it all fell through, but, I got it. I start tomorrow 8am.

On that note, the newspaper that I have been freelancing for, begged me to stay on as I can. Do what I can, when I can. He wants to keep me around for articles and transcription. Extra cash, Right On!


----------



## Fattitude1

I am happy for dharmabean... and that I'm makin' some cash on Ebay!


----------



## HottiMegan

dharmabean said:


> It's official, I got the job at the hospital. No more 4 PT jobs. I will be working in transcription and MRI. I'm excited. I've been a bit timid about sharing the news in case it all fell through, but, I got it. I start tomorrow 8am.
> 
> On that note, the newspaper that I have been freelancing for, begged me to stay on as I can. Do what I can, when I can. He wants to keep me around for articles and transcription. Extra cash, Right On!



Yay!! Congrats


----------



## spiritangel

dharmabean said:


> It's official, I got the job at the hospital. No more 4 PT jobs. I will be working in transcription and MRI. I'm excited. I've been a bit timid about sharing the news in case it all fell through, but, I got it. I start tomorrow 8am.
> 
> On that note, the newspaper that I have been freelancing for, begged me to stay on as I can. Do what I can, when I can. He wants to keep me around for articles and transcription. Extra cash, Right On!




That is awesome things are def looking up for you


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

3 words ... Out For Delivery


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

dharmabean said:


> It's official, I got the job at the hospital. No more 4 PT jobs. I will be working in transcription and MRI. I'm excited. I've been a bit timid about sharing the news in case it all fell through, but, I got it. I start tomorrow 8am.
> 
> On that note, the newspaper that I have been freelancing for, begged me to stay on as I can. Do what I can, when I can. He wants to keep me around for articles and transcription. Extra cash, Right On!




Congratulations!


----------



## Oona

dharmabean said:


> It's official, I got the job at the hospital. No more 4 PT jobs. I will be working in transcription and MRI. I'm excited. I've been a bit timid about sharing the news in case it all fell through, but, I got it. I start tomorrow 8am.
> 
> On that note, the newspaper that I have been freelancing for, begged me to stay on as I can. Do what I can, when I can. He wants to keep me around for articles and transcription. Extra cash, Right On!



AH! Congrats!! That's FANTASTIC!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

dharmabean said:


> It's official, I got the job at the hospital. No more 4 PT jobs. I will be working in transcription and MRI. I'm excited. I've been a bit timid about sharing the news in case it all fell through, but, I got it. I start tomorrow 8am.
> 
> On that note, the newspaper that I have been freelancing for, begged me to stay on as I can. Do what I can, when I can. He wants to keep me around for articles and transcription. Extra cash, Right On!



Hell yeah! Do your thang girl. ;-) That's awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## danielson123

Crockpot full of buffalo chicken dip cooking, sweater and slacks ironed, I'm ready for the office Christmas party tomorrow!


----------



## Pandasaur

My new Doctor was nice to me =)))))


----------



## dharmabean

That's always a blessing.


----------



## spiritangel

I am helping run two movie days over the Christmas Break, (there is two weeks where basically everything shuts down including all mental health services) 

and Barbara my Councellor said she can see such a huge difference in where I was at 12 months ago to now. She also razzed me about the fact I did not want to really interact with anyone and here I am organising trips to the movies and becoming a volunteer at Helping Hands.

Plus one of the Movies is Les Miserables and I get a free Pass seemed a no brainer to me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

dharmabean said:


> It's official, I got the job at the hospital. No more 4 PT jobs. I will be working in transcription and MRI. I'm excited. I've been a bit timid about sharing the news in case it all fell through, but, I got it. I start tomorrow 8am.
> 
> On that note, the newspaper that I have been freelancing for, begged me to stay on as I can. Do what I can, when I can. He wants to keep me around for articles and transcription. Extra cash, Right On!


That's AWESOME! Congratulations!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

dharmabean said:


> It's official, I got the job at the hospital. . .



Good karma, Dharma!


----------



## elliott_fan

After a sucky last few days, the only thing making me happy right now is this Chunky Kit Kat.


----------



## CleverBomb

dharmabean said:


> It's official, I got the job at the hospital. No more 4 PT jobs. I will be working in transcription and MRI. I'm excited. I've been a bit timid about sharing the news in case it all fell through, but, I got it. I start tomorrow 8am.
> 
> On that note, the newspaper that I have been freelancing for, begged me to stay on as I can. Do what I can, when I can. He wants to keep me around for articles and transcription. Extra cash, Right On!



Outstanding!


----------



## Micara

So happy for you Regan!


I am happy because I am going to see The Hobbit tonight! And I am wearing a pretty new dress which makes me feel good!


----------



## x0emnem0x

I am done with finals for this semester! But I start back to school in the spring but I am happy that right now I am done and figured out I got an A in my psych class... now just hoping I did okay in my other classes.


----------



## danielson123

One more day then FIVE DAYS OFF!!!


----------



## Oona

danielson123 said:


> One more day then FIVE DAYS OFF!!!



I'm entirely too jealous of you! I work 6 days, 1 off, then start the process again.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

2 finals down, 2 to go. 3 and 1/4 pages written for my research, 3-4 more to go.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that we were able to take in an extremely friendly and beautiful cat. It's just for the night because it's absolutely freezing out there. We'll be putting up flyers tomorrow because it's very obvious she's somebody's much-loved pet.


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm off from classes! I'm FREE!


----------



## Pandasaur

Fried avocado...need I say more? XD


----------



## Oona

Pandasaur said:


> Fried avocado...need I say more? XD



Yea, I'm pretty much jealous of you right now...


----------



## flyingsolo101

Pandasaur said:


> Fried avocado...need I say more? XD



Did...did you just say _fried_ avocado?...HOW do I get that?


----------



## Pandasaur

Lol, my favorite Texmex restaurant makes them. Deep fried and when you open it, it has chicken and cheese in it.


----------



## Oona

Its 5:15pm on Friday and I am sitting on my couch/pillow throne with freshly painted finger and toe nails!


----------



## penguin

I've had a lot of stress lift this week, thanks in part to the wonderful folks here, so while things aren't peachy keen by any means, they're a lot easier to deal with now. I feel like I can breathe again, and with school out for the summer, I get to spend more time with my daughter. I plan on enjoying it, especially as she'll be going away for three weeks. The clouds are lifting and I can see the sunshine again.


----------



## dharmabean

It is NOT a tumor! It's totally a freckle. I am the girl with a freckle in her eye, instead of a twinkle. 

This is similar to what the back of my eye looks like, the gray spot is what he thought was a tumor.


----------



## CAMellie

My wonderful hubby put up the Christmas lights in our front windows. It feels so Christmas-y in here now.


----------



## spiritangel

dharmabean said:


> It is NOT a tumor! It's totally a freckle. I am the girl with a freckle in her eye, instead of a twinkle.
> 
> This is similar to what the back of my eye looks like, the gray spot is what he thought was a tumor.



thats awesome news  I actually have a yellow spot in the corner of my left eye from where I had a blood vessel burst as a tween (long story)



I am happy cause I had a very chilled meandering kind of day of reading, gaming, watching tv, crafting, munching and am about to go make spag bol for dinner


----------



## NewfieGal

I got my smartphone back after a whole month gone for repairs and they had to give me a new one...sweet! And now I'm back online!


----------



## spiritangel

NewfieGal said:


> I got my smartphone back after a whole month gone for repairs and they had to give me a new one...sweet! And now I'm back online!



wondered where you had gone wb


----------



## Mishty

My platonic crush just told me to get my ass over to his parent's house(cabin/castle/mansion) to eat bacons and watch 90's movies!

The maid makes us bacon buffet.

BACON B U F F E T. 


I've wanted to get inside his head since middle school,he's so fucking awesome,with his kush,and his Jewish humor. 

His Daddy is a politico,so it's all on the DL. 
I feel like I'm gonna go chill with Alabama's first son.


----------



## balletguy

Mishty said:


> My platonic crush just told me to get my ass over to his parent's house(cabin/castle/mansion) to eat bacons and watch 90's movies!
> 
> The maid makes us bacon buffet.
> 
> BACON B U F F E T.
> 
> 
> I've wanted to get inside his head since middle school,he's so fucking awesome,with his kush,and his Jewish humor.
> 
> His Daddy is a politico,so it's all on the DL.
> I feel like I'm gonna go chill with Alabama's first son.




Sounds great...have fun.


I am just happy no work today..


----------



## CAMellie

My hubby found little snowman-shaped French vanilla-flavored marshmallows to put in my annual fruit salad/ambrosia this year.


----------



## spiritangel

I found the charger for my camera battery


----------



## TwilightStarr

dharmabean said:


> It is NOT a tumor! It's totally a freckle. I am the girl with a freckle in her eye, instead of a twinkle.
> 
> This is similar to what the back of my eye looks like, the gray spot is what he thought was a tumor.



I have never been so happy about someone having a freckle my whole entire life  LOL!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Real Talk: Today I am redonkulously happy about the fact that I am NOT an drug addict!! Considering how rare it is these days, I figured I'd celebrate it a little


----------



## Oona

The power went out and I was just about to cook dinner.... I got to go get Mexican food instead! WIN!

(Never thought I'd be happy about a power outage lol)


----------



## penguin

While I'm by no means great at it yet, this year's attempt at decorating sugar cookies for Christmas is better than last year's. One day, I'll get it right.


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> It is NOT a tumor! It's totally a freckle. I am the girl with a freckle in her eye, instead of a twinkle.
> 
> This is similar to what the back of my eye looks like, the gray spot is what he thought was a tumor.



Thats wonderful news. I'm so glad.


----------



## x0emnem0x

penguin said:


> I've had a lot of stress lift this week, thanks in part to the wonderful folks here, so while things aren't peachy keen by any means, they're a lot easier to deal with now. I feel like I can breathe again, and with school out for the summer, I get to spend more time with my daughter. I plan on enjoying it, especially as she'll be going away for three weeks. The clouds are lifting and I can see the sunshine again.



That is so awesome! So happy for you.


----------



## Saoirse

Got me a dog! 10 month old Shepard/Bernese Mtn. dog named Lucy!! So far, she's freakin awesome!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Uncle Paid me yesterday, so I was able to get my brother his present and my dad a present and my chicks both a present, today I'm hoping to order my boyfriends present. I was able to buy food for "Chickmas" and whatever I have left over [probably under $10..] I'm going to spend on Fast food for myself to make me happy. Cuz then Errybody happy  Bwuaha


----------



## Oona

I finally organized all the music my roommate gave me... 188GB total and that doesn't include all my CD's


----------



## spiritangel

I am off to a Christmas Party and I found my red skirt that I wanted to wear and the very small amount of make up I own yesterday all things that make me happy


----------



## Victoria08

My best friends brother sent me a video of their cat (She was my cat, but I left her with my BFF when I moved to Canada 8 years ago) - Even though she hated me and often tried to scratch my eyes, I still kinda like her so it was nice to see a video of her :happy:.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Two words: CAKE BALLS


----------



## x0emnem0x

Since checking my last grades I now have gotten a C in math (thank God I was worried), B in Art, A in Psych... YES. I just need to figure out my Science grade now. =/


----------



## Oona

My roommate and I did Christmas last night since I'm working every day until Christmas and we are going to San Diego on Christmas (there's just no time to exchange gifts). He *LOVED* his presents!


----------



## CAMellie

My husband got me Champions of Norrath and Baldurs Gate Dark Alliance for Christmas!!! I am SO excited!! I can't play until my brother-in-law gives me the PS2 on Christmas Day


----------



## Oona

CAMellie said:


> My husband got me Champions of Norrath and Baldurs Gate Dark Alliance for Christmas!!! I am SO excited!! I can't play until my brother-in-law gives me the PS2 on Christmas Day



Bah! I hate getting all excited for a gift then having to WAIT to use it! lol


----------



## Sweetie

I'm happy because one night I googled "Do men really like Fat Women?" and I found DIMS.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

One more final till freedom. I can smell it.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I finally figured out all my grades for this semester, passed 3/4 of my classes and although I am disappointed I couldn't pass the Science class I'm just happy I passed the other 3!


----------



## dharmabean

The book I won from one of my favorite authors came today. A gift from a friend who crochets came today too. 5 little snowmen with different colored scarfs and barets. Definitely the pick me up I needed.


----------



## spiritangel

The boxalopes I sent out a couple of weeks back are arriving to Overseas friends and they like them


----------



## Pandasaur

All most time for Christmas =)...excited to see my parents and aunts!!!


----------



## Sweetie

It's Moscato Monday.


----------



## Ruffie

My uncle and aunt sending a couple of hundred dollars to help out with the expenses of caring for my mom. He cannot travel to see his big sister right now due to heart attack and a upcoming pacemaker surgery so sent the check to help out. We are going to use it towards groceries for the Christmas meal and gas and meals on next trip down to the cancer centre.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Last final in an hour! OH BOY. I have never been so happy to be close to being done. 




... At least for a month.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My boyfriend is sending me his comforter today! Good timing, since I think I'm coming down with a cold. :doh: (Which is ironic, since he was going to send it 2 weeks ago, but then he got sick with a nasty cold ..  )


----------



## Surlysomething

That was thoughtful. Buy some treats too. 



Ruffie said:


> My uncle and aunt sending a couple of hundred dollars to help out with the expenses of caring for my mom. He cannot travel to see his big sister right now due to heart attack and a upcoming pacemaker surgery so sent the check to help out. We are going to use it towards groceries for the Christmas meal and gas and meals on next trip down to the cancer centre.


----------



## x0emnem0x

CAMellie said:


> My husband got me Champions of Norrath and Baldurs Gate Dark Alliance for Christmas!!! I am SO excited!! I can't play until my brother-in-law gives me the PS2 on Christmas Day



Bah I played Baulders Gate Dark Alliance on my Gameboy Advanced and I loved it.. so it's gotta be a good PS2 game. Good ole PS2, I miss mine. My sister ruined it.  But I have a PS3 anyway haha.


----------



## CAMellie

The awesome watch that I ordered for my husband's birthday came today! So did the make-up I ordered from ELF!! :happy:


----------



## CAMellie

Oona said:


> Bah! I hate getting all excited for a gift then having to WAIT to use it! lol





x0emnem0x said:


> Bah I played Baulders Gate Dark Alliance on my Gameboy Advanced and I loved it.. so it's gotta be a good PS2 game. Good ole PS2, I miss mine. My sister ruined it.  But I have a PS3 anyway haha.



Unfortunately, our PS3 isn't backwards compatible but my brother-in-law is giving me his PS2 on Christmas day!!! :wubu:


----------



## Oona

I got my raise finally!


----------



## Surlysomething

W00T! 

That's a good way to start a New Year!




Oona said:


> I got my raise finally!


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> W00T!
> 
> That's a good way to start a New Year!



I know right?! I'm stoked!!


----------



## CAMellie

I ordered more ELF cosmetics and a pair of black leggings so I can finally wear this cute dress that's been hanging in my closet. :happy:


----------



## Sweetie

CAMellie said:


> I ordered more ELF cosmetics and a pair of black leggings so I can finally wear this cute dress that's been hanging in my closet. :happy:



Good for you!  BTW, how are the ELF cosmetics? I saw them in the store and I was tempted to try them. I have sensitive skin. Whats been your experience with them?


----------



## Sweetie

I was able to take a proper shower today for the first time since November 5 when I broke my wrist. No more assuming the position of the Statue of Liberty.  It was WONDERFUL.


----------



## Lovelyone

Im happy that Christmas is almost here and that the year is almost over.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I got a group interview tomorrow for a party store. It's my first one ever, besides a personal interview but that was also on campus. I have no idea what to expect and I'm super nervous. D: I'm not good with selling myself to people so now I'm just freaking myself out, but I'm still happy that I got a call back even with no experience.


----------



## CAMellie

Sweetie said:


> Good for you!  BTW, how are the ELF cosmetics? I saw them in the store and I was tempted to try them. I have sensitive skin. Whats been your experience with them?



Like any cosmetic, there are some that are good and some that are not so good. I've been lucky enough to get all good things, so far. The eye primer is fantastic, the pen eyeliner is great, and the eyeshadows are super pigmented. Everything I bought was only $1 each!


----------



## dharmabean

kaylaisamachine said:


> I got a group interview tomorrow for a party store. It's my first one ever, besides a personal interview but that was also on campus. I have no idea what to expect and I'm super nervous. D: I'm not good with selling myself to people so now I'm just freaking myself out, but I'm still happy that I got a call back even with no experience.


----------



## dharmabean

Oona said:


> I got my raise finally!


----------



## Pandasaur

2 more days until my freedom!!!!


----------



## spiritangel

One thing sorted was just a miscommunication thank goodness I still have time so all good

and my new evap cooler is on its way and should be here tomorrow or monday (fingers crossed for tomorrow)


----------



## Aust99

First day of holidays.... 6 weeks off. So happy


----------



## CAMellie

I'm just so happy that people are standing as one to keep the WBC from ruining the funerals in Newtown.


----------



## danielson123

I've rekindled my Houdini escape act! I love practicing escapes, but most people think it's really weird.

_Especially when you ask them to tie you up with rope..._


----------



## CPProp

Its a 13.00hrs finish on 24th Dec - thank you Mr. Scrooge


----------



## kaylaisamachine

The interview went well! No one else showed up to my group interview. Although it might be work for only a week or two, if I don't get considered for the permanent position, it's still money and more experience for my resume. They'll call me tomorrow to tell me whether or not I got the job, but I think things are looking good for me. Fingers crossed!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I have to work ONLY 1/2 a day tomorrow until our HOLIDAY PARTY & UGLY GIFT SWAP.....and then 10 glorious days off and I GET my new furry family
Isabella a huge calico cat and Hercules a sweet Pomeranian!!!

SO EXCITED*


----------



## spiritangel

parcels Parcels always make me happy


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I have to work ONLY 1/2 a day tomorrow until our HOLIDAY PARTY & UGLY GIFT SWAP.....and then 10 glorious days off and I GET my new furry family
> Isabella a huge calico cat and Hercules a sweet Pomeranian!!!
> 
> SO EXCITED*


Alas, the boards won't let me bring the MULTIPLE FUZZBUTT YAY! rep today.
Consider yourself congratulated.


----------



## CleverBomb

kaylaisamachine said:


> The interview went well! No one else showed up to my group interview. Although it might be work for only a week or two, if I don't get considered for the permanent position, it's still money and more experience for my resume. They'll call me tomorrow to tell me whether or not I got the job, but I think things are looking good for me. Fingers crossed!


Best luck!


----------



## CAMellie

The world is still here.


----------



## CleverBomb

CAMellie said:


> The world is still here.


So far.


----------



## HDANGEL15

CleverBomb said:


> Alas, the boards won't let me bring the MULTIPLE FUZZBUTT YAY! rep today.
> Consider yourself congratulated.



*THANKS!!!!*


----------



## Oona

It's a happy/sad day.

Our (my roommate and I) best friend in San Diego lost her job and is losing her apartment...

But I think I've convinced her to move to Arizona with my and my roomie! I even talked to my boss and she said she would hire her!! 

SQUEE!!!


----------



## Sweetie

Took one step closer to emotional freedom... deleted an account on a website that I was brought into by my EX... moving on... :happy:


----------



## Gingembre

I had a super stressful day yesterday, but today was a good day. Finished my xmas shopping, had some mulled wine at the market and just enjoyed feeling a bit festive. Had a coffee with a friend who I wasn't expecting to see, which was good, AND a very attractive man helped me find my way and said it was a shame he was going the opposite way because I have a lovely smile.


----------



## Surlysomething

Now THAT sounds like the perfect day to me!

Merry Christmas, lady. 



Gingembre said:


> I had a super stressful day yesterday, but today was a good day. Finished my xmas shopping, had some mulled wine at the market and just enjoyed feeling a bit festive. Had a coffee with a friend who I wasn't expecting to see, which was good, AND a very attractive man helped me find my way and said it was a shame he was going the opposite way because I have a lovely smile.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Finished grading... and don't have to go back to work until January 2! Woohoo!


----------



## Micara

President Obama gave us federal workers Monday off! Now if he would let us hire too, I'd really love him!


----------



## Pandasaur

finally on vacation =)


----------



## dharmabean

I walked home from work tonight. We live in a relatively small town, so it's only 1.1 mile between house /work. It was nice. It's a cool night, but not freezing. It felt good. My lungs feel good.


----------



## Victoria08

Came home with a pair of gorgeous leather(ish) knee-high boots that actually fit!!

...FOR FREE!! .


----------



## Oona

Victoria08 said:


> Came home with a pair of gorgeous leather(ish) knee-high boots that actually fit!!
> 
> ...FOR FREE!! .



I'm jealous! I want some free boots!


----------



## balletguy

Oona said:


> I'm jealous! I want some free boots!



Yes free boots is a good thing...

I am happy It is Saterday


----------



## x0emnem0x

Being on Christmas break and being a lazy bum, I haven't gone to bed but it's a new day... therefore I am happy that I can sit here eating ravioli, drinking my Teavana tea and playing Minecraft at 4 in the morning. Might as well.


----------



## balletguy

x0emnem0x said:


> Being on Christmas break and being a lazy bum, I haven't gone to bed but it's a new day... therefore I am happy that I can sit here eating ravioli, drinking my Teavana tea and playing Minecraft at 4 in the morning. Might as well.



Hahaha thats awesome enjoy


----------



## x0emnem0x

balletguy said:


> Hahaha thats awesome enjoy



Thank you I quite am  haha


----------



## balletguy

Victoria08 said:


> Came home with a pair of gorgeous leather(ish) knee-high boots that actually fit!!
> 
> ...FOR FREE!! .



Where did you get your boots?


----------



## CAMellie

I woke up with a huge grin this morning from a dream in which I had wings! I was soaring through the night sky and could actually "feel" the muscles in my shoulders and back flexing when I flapped. It was an incredible sensation!!! :happy:


----------



## dharmabean

*Things like this make me happy on a daily basis.*


One of the locals in my area, Hood River, Oregon found this photo taped to a Red Box. These are her words, "I know this page is for selling things, but I thought everyone might like this photo I took at the Walgreen's red box. There was money taped to the back. I don't know who left it or who ended up using it, but it made my day for sure" D. H.


Sign Reads: "I am performing 26 random acts of kindness in honor of the 26 Newton, Connecticut shooting victims. You are #7, in honor of Dylan Hockley. I hope, if you can, you will "pay it forward" with another random act of kindness for someone else. 

Merry Christmas."
(sorry it's so big)


----------



## Rowan

My mom brought me an English Toffee Cappuccino from the gas station...didnt realize how badly I was craving something other than water...and now it's almost gone...so it made me happy while i was drinking it


----------



## spiritangel

dharmabean said:


> *Things like this make me happy on a daily basis.*
> 
> 
> One of the locals in my area, Hood River, Oregon found this photo taped to a Red Box. These are her words, "I know this page is for selling things, but I thought everyone might like this photo I took at the Walgreen's red box. There was money taped to the back. I don't know who left it or who ended up using it, but it made my day for sure" D. H.
> 
> 
> Sign Reads: "I am performing 26 random acts of kindness in honor of the 26 Newton, Connecticut shooting victims. You are #7, in honor of Dylan Hockley. I hope, if you can, you will "pay it forward" with another random act of kindness for someone else.
> 
> Merry Christmas."
> (sorry it's so big)



that is so awesome I love RAKS and what a beautiful thing to do


I am happy cause my new evap cooler will be here today which means I do not have to stress about it arriving tomorrow when I am out.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Someone gifted me the Lady Gaga perfume for my birthday... and it smells AWESOME. LURVE it.


----------



## Victoria08

balletguy said:


> Where did you get your boots?



A co-worker gave them to me :happy:


----------



## Oona

1. All the clothes I ordered online came in yesterday and they all fit (win!)

2. My roommate bought me a new laptop for Christmas because he knows I needed one for school.

3. Plans for a trip to Big Bear in February are in the works! 

4. My non-blood family has made this the best Holiday Season to date. <3

5. Mass quantities of COFFEE!!


----------



## Lovelyone

The best present I received from anyone this year was from a person whom I thought utterly disliked me. It came as a complete surprise and at the right time, as I used the present to make someone else happy. Thinking about that today gave me the lift I needed to get out of bed. Things like this renew my faith in people.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm not 21 until October but my mom bought me a 6 pack of Mikes Hard Pink Lemonade and it is delicious.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

I had a great Christmas Eve party! Now, to not fall asleep before Mass...


----------



## penguin

Christmas went really well. The kindness of others helped make it so much better than I thought it would be, and my daughter and I are both happy with our gifts. The presents I crocheted were all very well received too, so I'm happy about that as well.


----------



## dharmabean

I get to see my son. Picking him up at 9am tomorrow morning. He's staying just under a week. I'm excited. My christmas wish(es) came true. 

I knew something would pan out, it just takes preparation, faith and patience.


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> I get to see my son. Picking him up at 9am tomorrow morning. He's staying just under a week. I'm excited. My christmas wish(es) came true.
> 
> I knew something would pan out, it just takes preparation, faith and patience.



That's wonderful news. :happy: Enjoy him. My son grew up too darn fast...I miss when he was little and still cared about anything I had to say...


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy for the ridiculously huge beanbag i got for the family. This sucker is 6' in diameter and bout 2' tall. It's cushy and comfy and near enough to the fire stove that it's a cozy place to curl up and snooze. I'm loving the thing! We let the boys open it up early so we could use it while my father in law was here. The anticipation had been torturing me for the last month and a half since it arrived


----------



## spiritangel

got lots of sleep. Everyone loves their gifts and I got a few tummy things and some other craft stuff


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I got to open my presents, I got my Assassins Creed Ps3 Bundle and some accessories. Though I'm honestly just more happy I got to see my friends today, we watched Southpark and talked n just chilled. It was a nice evening, I kept forgetting it was xmas eve it was so good, hehe.


----------



## dharmabean

Is it a lovesac?




HottiMegan said:


> I'm happy for the ridiculously huge beanbag i got for the family. This sucker is 6' in diameter and bout 2' tall. It's cushy and comfy and near enough to the fire stove that it's a cozy place to curl up and snooze. I'm loving the thing! We let the boys open it up early so we could use it while my father in law was here. The anticipation had been torturing me for the last month and a half since it arrived


----------



## spiritangel

dharmabean said:


> I get to see my son. Picking him up at 9am tomorrow morning. He's staying just under a week. I'm excited. My christmas wish(es) came true.
> 
> I knew something would pan out, it just takes preparation, faith and patience.



that is so awesome this made me so happy to read. Have an awesome time together


----------



## x0emnem0x

I have some Mike's Hard Lemonade waiting in the fridge for later, and two of my favorite Christmas movies are on Netflix: A Polar Express and A Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Best present so far: a new audio adapter for my laptop (since the plug on my shitty iPod buds broke off in it), and some nice, rugged, loud JVC XX earbuds. Now I can rock out and go deaf without disturbing anyone! We've only opened stockings so far, though, so who knows what's next.

But, in seriousness, sometimes the best presents are the ones you *need*.


----------



## Lovelyone

I received a gift from Victoria's Secret a couple of weeks ago. The scent smelled lovely in the air, but when sprayed on me and my clothing it took a turn for the worse and can only be described as Freesia and burnt rubber. That smell will not come out of my clothing nor comforter (they've been washed 3 times now and the scent is still there). SO I called VS to ask about an exchange. I talked on three separate occasions with Cust. service and tried to get the price of the gift so that I could choose an even exchange but no one knew how much that particular gift cost even though I described it AND sent them a picture in an email. The last operator that I spoke with was a charming girl. I think she could tell that I was exasperated from having had the same conversation three separate times and asked me what could she do for me. I told her that I just wanted an even exchange and wanted to know what the price of the gift I was sending beck to them was. She went right to work and asked me if she could put me on hold for a minute. When she returned she told me that I was all set and that I did not have to send the fragrance back to them, I could do as I wish with the cologne set that I received (give it away, throw it away, etc)...but that they were sending me a $50 gift card (double the price of the original gift) that i could use to purchase a new fragrance. HUGE SALE...I SCORED!


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Lovelyone said:


> I could do as I wish with the cologne set that I received (give it away, throw it away, etc)...but that they were sending me a $50 gift card (double the price of the original gift) that i could use to purchase a new fragrance. HUGE SALE...I SCORED!



I love when customer service actually does its job!


In other news: I GOT A KINDLE!!!!!!! WOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

I got just what I always want for Christmas: books, music, and chocolate. Couldn't be happier.

Perhaps the greatest gift of all, though, is seeing my loved ones open their presents and express great joy over their receipt. This is the message of the Christmas season: it is better to give than receive.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

. . . kids, grandkids, relatives, and we're still rushing around getting it all together. So what have we been doing all week? Rushing around getting it all together.

But the mayhem, the kids, grandkids, et al, and the pleasure of being in the middle of it - that's the real gift.

The gang kids, grandkids, other relatives) is due here momentarily and we're still rushing around doing those last minute things that seem to take hours. The house will soon be full of happy noises instead of the Arvo Part coming over the stereo. Lots of work and turmoil, but I'm infinitely thankful that I can still be a part of it.

We are serving, not the traditional stuff, but a big kettle of my black bean / beef chili and another of corn chowder. Glad to have had a bit of help, as you can see below.


Fortunately, we have a bit of help with the cooking.

*Ma and Pa Kettle* 

View attachment Ma and Pa Kettle 12:25:2012 01.jpg


----------



## dharmabean

We were able to get my son today. He's here for the next week. We had a good meal of baked ham, potatoes, corn, biscuits, stuffin' and gravy, pumpkin pie and wassail  to drink.

Snow is deep. Air is cool. Tummies are full. I'm sleepy, been up since 4:30am. 

Tonight, I am thankful for family.. My guy, my son, my dog, my cousin, my aunt and my chosen family.

I couldn't have ask for a better Christmas.


----------



## Oona

dharmabean said:


> We were able to get my son today. He's here for the next week. We had a good meal of baked ham, potatoes, corn, biscuits, stuffin' and gravy, pumpkin pie and wassail  to drink.
> 
> Snow is deep. Air is cool. Tummies are full. I'm sleepy, been up since 4:30am.
> 
> Tonight, I am thankful for family.. My guy, my son, my dog, my cousin, my aunt and my chosen family.
> 
> I couldn't have ask for a better Christmas.



I'm so glad you were able to get him to come on Christmas! Enjoy your time with him! <3


----------



## x0emnem0x

I finally... get to have chinese... and I've been craving it for forever. A couple more hours and I'm going to get me some chinese buffet.


----------



## spiritangel

I am off to the movies for the first time in about 2 and a half years (nice of my sis to tell me they had stadium seating in all but one cinema down here now) to see Les Mis and best of all Its FREE  as is my ticket next week got to love doing something nice and getting free movie tickets for it. Am eligable for a free ticket once a month so will certainly be taking advantage of it from now on to think a year of opportunity that I did not take advantage of because no one bothered to tell me I would fit (the cinemal was really old and had seats a size 16 would struggle to fit in hence why it would have been nice to know they upgraded most of it)

And as I get a ticket for next week thinking either rise of the gaurdians or the hobit


----------



## CastingPearls

Someone just single-handedly restored my faith in men.


----------



## Oona

I just got asked out on a date!


----------



## EMH1701

I'm happy that I don't have to be at work. However my PTO runs out next week so I will have to go in after New Year's and play catch up. At least most people are gone this week, so I shouldn't have a ton of e-mails.


----------



## Pandasaur

Even though I was sick (Sinus infection or flu T_T) I wen with my mom and found some awesome booties on sale that actually fit my fat man feet =DDDDDD

I am so excited to wear them!!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Got my new iPhone today.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's Friday... It's hubs 45th birthday. (another year older for me to tease him how old he is ) It's a 4 day weekend and we get to drop Max off for a sleep over. That's going to make a really sweet Saturday for us!


----------



## TwilightStarr

My dad who has a horrible habit of lying and never keeping his word, actually did what he said he would and bought me a Kindle Fire


----------



## CAMellie

I finally took my happy fat ass into the dentist's office. Good thing I did, too.I have a major infection in my jaw. Penicillin, vicodin, and a dental surgery appointment. I'm happy that this is being taken care of.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

First day of work = done. I like working. Beats the hell out of school. At least for now.


----------



## CAMellie

My hubby made it through the annual "reaping" of the seasonal workers and is now a full-time regular employee!! So happy! :happy:


----------



## Oona

I went against my usual skepticism last night and went out on a date (at midnight).

It was uh-mazing!


----------



## balletguy

Oona said:


> I went against my usual skepticism last night and went out on a date (at midnight).
> 
> It was uh-mazing!



Thats awesome...very happy for you


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Oona said:


> I went against my usual skepticism last night and went out on a date (at midnight).
> 
> It was uh-mazing!



Details!


----------



## Oona

kaylaisamachine said:


> Details!



Ah well date #1 went great. There was a lot of chatting and hanging out getting to know each other better. We were supposed to go out again yesterday but he was a no call. Literally, its like he fell off the face of the earth. Meh.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Oona said:


> Ah well date #1 went great. There was a lot of chatting and hanging out getting to know each other better. We were supposed to go out again yesterday but he was a no call. Literally, its like he fell off the face of the earth. Meh.



Well don't take it as a bad thing, not yet. Something could have come up, or an emergency even. You deserve an explanation first before you decide whether or not he is going to be worth your time. But if the first date went well, I doubt he was blowing you off. Don't get your hopes up, but don't throw the towel in yet. I hope things turn out for the best. <3


----------



## Oona

kaylaisamachine said:


> Well don't take it as a bad thing, not yet. Something could have come up, or an emergency even. You deserve an explanation first before you decide whether or not he is going to be worth your time. But if the first date went well, I doubt he was blowing you off. Don't get your hopes up, but don't throw the towel in yet. I hope things turn out for the best. <3



Yea I feel like an asshole. He was in the ER with a serious eye infection. He sent me a message tonight.said he was more worried about me than that he couldn't see. So from now on I'll be sure to not assume the worst right away. Lol


----------



## CAMellie

Doing tequila shots with my stister. Our first New Year's Eve together as grown women! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

That I have my evap cooler or I am not sure Id be surviving this very hot spell we are having


----------



## CleverBomb

I'm happy about tomorrow (starting in about 2 hours and 45 minutes).

Yep. 

Happy New Year (Pacific Time)!


----------



## Dromond

Making chocolate chip cookies with little Charlie. That made me very happy.


----------



## CPProp

My Canadian GF is definitely coming over later this month  she will probably kill me for saying this (she is on here) - but what the heck you can only die once (unless your James Bond).


----------



## CAMellie

I found out today that I've lost 16 pounds since September. That's a total weight loss of 138 pounds since 2005.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

CPProp said:


> My Canadian GF is definitely coming over later this month  she will probably kill me for saying this (she is on here) - but what the heck you can only die once (unless your James Bond).



You have a Canadian too!? All us cool kids have Canadians. Ask Hozay. 


Excited for you!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Officially started the visa process to get my Canadian to Texas. Not looking forward to the stress, the cost, and the nosy people prodding my life, but it'll be worth it to have him here.


----------



## EMH1701

I'm happy that it's the weekend. *Happy dance*


----------



## spiritangel

Jeeshcristina said:


> Officially started the visa process to get my Canadian to Texas. Not looking forward to the stress, the cost, and the nosy people prodding my life, but it'll be worth it to have him here.



awesome good luck with it all


I got to see the hobbit and also got some markers that I wanted thanks to a store magazine coupon and them being on special I got $35 american crafts metallic markers jumbo pack for $15.50 (including 99c for the store mag)

oh and I got to see the hobbit quite enjoyable just wish our cinema was a bit more comfy note to self take a cushion next time.


----------



## Mathias

Getting a pep talk from my best friend was exactly the boost I needed.


----------



## CAMellie

I picked up a pair of white Skecher Shape-Ups in pristine condition for only $10 and a hot pink leather shoulder bag/purse for only $8.25!!! I love Goodwill!!:happy:


----------



## Oona

I'm happy that my boss can recognize that I work my ass off when I'm here. 

That makes it easier to ask if I can take a half day and actually have her say yes.


----------



## Surlysomething

Suuuuuuure you do. 




Oona said:


> I'm happy that my boss can recognize that I work my ass off when I'm here.
> 
> That makes it easier to ask if I can take a half day and actually have her say yes.


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Suuuuuuure you do[/URL].



lol I do! I just get all my work done so quickly that I have plenty of time to goof around ^_^


----------



## Surlysomething

Suuuure. 

Haha. Don't even ask me how I remember that post of yours. I can barely remember what I had for dinner last night.



Oona said:


> lol I do! I just get all my work done so quickly that I have plenty of time to goof around ^_^


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Suuuure.
> 
> Haha. Don't even ask me how I remember that post of yours. I can barely remember what I had for dinner last night.



I'm just so awesome you can't forget me! 

Haha


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I'm getting my first paycheck today!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Getting "Ten" by Girls Aloud in the mail today.


----------



## Gingembre

Imma gonna be in an exhibition of gingers! A local photographer was advertising for redheads to be photographed for an small exhibition he's doing and I'm getting my photo taken on the 19th! I'm nervous, because I'm really awkward infront of a camera and hate 95% of photos taken of me, but I'm happy I put myself out there and excited to see my face in an exhibition.

Well, I couldn't let it be an exhibition of skinny gingers now could I?!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Gingembre said:


> Imma gonna be in an exhibition of gingers! A local photographer was advertising for redheads to be photographed for an small exhibition he's doing and I'm getting my photo taken on the 19th! I'm nervous, because I'm really awkward infront of a camera and hate 95% of photos taken of me, but I'm happy I put myself out there and excited to see my face in an exhibition.
> 
> Well, I couldn't let it be an exhibition of skinny gingers now could I?!



Every picture I've seen of you has been lovely!!! You ARE beautiful and you will BE BEAUTIFUL in the photos. Can't wait to see them. Show 'em how it's done, girl!!!!!


----------



## Pandasaur

I think I did well at my interview today, it lasted about an hour and a half. I had the director laughing so I am hoping, praying and covering myself in four leaf clovers...if not off to search for other openings.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Had Subway for the first time in forever, got laundry done, visited with my sister and niece... it was a decent day.


----------



## spiritangel

My sister was thoughtful enough to invite me over to share her air con today so that I did not have to boil in my steamy house with just an evap cooler (I swear i could see steam when I opened my door tonight)


----------



## Gingembre

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> Every picture I've seen of you has been lovely!!! You ARE beautiful and you will BE BEAUTIFUL in the photos. Can't wait to see them. Show 'em how it's done, girl!!!!!



Thank you! What a lovely thing to say!


----------



## HottiMegan

The kids are both back in school!! yay!


----------



## CastingPearls

I joined a gym. So excited!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

So happy I get to have a one on one girl night with my seester tonight. It's been over 2 months since we've seen or spoken to each other because of our busy lives. It's sad how college does that to you. It sucks you in, introduces you to new things, new people and makes you drift away from all the people in your life that you love and care about. But I think the best part about it is that even though it inevitably happens, if the person is meant to be in your life, they will always be there with open arms ready to embrace you back into their lives. It's like nothing changed between you even though the whole world has changed around you. Can't wait to share everything that's been happening lately.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

CastingPearls said:


> I joined a gym. So excited!



When I first joined Curves, I loved it! I actually enjoyed working out every day because it gave me more energy. That's one of the main reasons I miss living with my mom because the Curves locations out here suck. It's nothing like the work out environment when I lived in Redding. If only.. Good luck though! I'm sure you'll have a blast.


----------



## spiritangel

Its much much cooler here today that makes me Happy


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I finally got some codeine cough syrup. Maybe now I'll be able to sleep and heal up or at least be able to breathe deeply for the first time in a week.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

It sunny and in the mid 50's outside, plus I got a new motor for my radio control car and new sunglasses.


----------



## Lovelyone

We had enough participation points for a freebie pizza, along with 2 freebie pizza coupons they sent us so its PIZZA night at our house tonight!!


----------



## Oona

I'm at home, on lunch, with my roommate. He's in a bad mood (not directed at me). I made him lunch and let him vent about it. 

After eating and talking, He proceeded to close his eyes and fall asleep. 

Listening to him calm down and drift off to sleep made me happy. I hope I made his day a little better by just being a friend and being there to listen.


----------



## dharmabean

Oona, that is awesome that you have that kind of relationship where you can be satisfied and grateful for the fact he was comfortable enough to talk it out, and promptly rest there after.


----------



## Oona

dharmabean said:


> Oona, that is awesome that you have that kind of relationship where you can be satisfied and grateful for the fact he was comfortable enough to talk it out, and promptly rest there after.



Its an insane/awesome friendship. I've known him for 5 months and in that time he has become my roommate, big brother and best friend. He's been there for me through some tough times and me adjusting to life in a new state. The least I can do is be there when he needs to vent.


----------



## Weirdo890

Today is the beginning of a new chapter of my life. I am not looking back.


----------



## penguin

Skype. Skype makes me happy.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*My old job sent me a check because they were shorting me the few months I worked*! I got $52 so I treated my friends to subway and tomorrow I'm getting my hair cut and treating my family to McDonalds. It makes me so happy, so very happy. Tomorrow is going to be an awesome day too, and my friends were like CRAVING subway so they were super psyched and I just love making them happy.  YAY MONEY. Hahaha


----------



## dharmabean

Your Plump Princess said:


> *My old job sent me a check because they were shorting me the few months I worked*! I got $52 so



Unexpected money kicks ass! Happy for you!


----------



## dharmabean

I don't know my father. I do know his name. I do know that I have contacted him about 15 years ago and it did not go over well. I do know that I have an older brother about 40 years old from this "father." ..... I gave up trying to contact my father after that incident. But, something told me to go look for my brother.

I think I found him.
I sent an email.


----------



## Victoria08

My friend's family forgot that today was her birthday (note: this is _not_ what i'm happy about), so I took her to the movies and we spent the afternoon together. We had a good time - I'm glad I was able to make her birthday just a little bit special.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I got my groceries delivered to me today because I didn't feel like going out. I, too, am congested. However, there is ice cream in the freezer. A BIG tub. And although it would be horrible for me to eat it because it'll just make me more phlegmy, that is a choice I am willing to take. It's been too long since I've gotten to snack on anything delicious.


----------



## Weirdo890

My headache has subsided. I'm still congested, but that headache was a bitch.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My BFF's father-in-law helped me fix my stuck car door tonight, and he fed me. I love that I've created this family that isn't my biological family while I'm so far away from my parents, grandparents, siblings, etc.


----------



## Pandasaur

I was at the mall for 2 hours and I didn't buy any clothes =))))))), I even avoided the clearance rack at my favorite store. Yay for self control!


----------



## Oona

I am happy about the connection I've recently made with someone. Finding a person I can be myself with on all levels is amazing. 

<3


----------



## Weirdo890

Oona said:


> I am happy about the connection I've recently made with someone. Finding a person I can be myself with on all levels is amazing.
> 
> <3



Congratulations. That is always a good feeling.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I am happy that even though I'm still slightly sick I am feeling much better.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I move into my newly REHABBED home this time next week, meaning the carpet will be done today!!! the electricians return tomorrow to install all the lights and fans, switches, boxes; the marble gets completed in bathroom so plumber can install toilet, sink & diverters for shower & jacuzzi!!

SO EXCITED DID I MENTION THAT!!! Paint is done last week..it's incredible*


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Detroit Auto Show is going on today. So many debuts that can't keep up with. One of the best years that has happen to Detroit in a long time.
http://www.autoblog.com/detroit-auto-show/


----------



## ODFFA

Music. And more specifically, making some new song discoveries. That _always_ makes me happy


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My friend is coming over to watch the Batman movies with me and play Borderlands. She's bringing some Whop she made last night, some cookies, some Tuna Salad, and something else.. Today is going to be an epic chill day with her. We haven't done this in a long long time.


----------



## Fattitude1

Changing careers, going to school, passed a final.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Today was decent for once. Teachers for classes seem nice so far, my car turned on today which was more than I expected, and I found a friend to let me buy a book I needed for $30 so I can return the one I have now (that came with online stuff I don't need) for $107 and get that back in the refund...


----------



## Lovelyone

I was going to settle for a meatloaf sandwich but my bro-in-law got paid early and brought us all home chinese food. YUM.


----------



## Oona

Everything. I am so happy right now and there's no one reason why! There are a few things contributing to it though...

Getting my new car this week!
Going to San Diego Friday night! 
Going to the desert Sunday!


----------



## Lovelyone

I won't lie, I HATE winter. I hate anything having to do with it...wet snow, ice, the cold etc. HOWEVER, today I had to take my sister to a Dr. Appt. and when I stepped out into the sunshine and felt the warmth of it on my face a happiness just filled me to the brim. I didn't care that the winds of Jack Frost were nipping at my cheeks and that I almost fell on a patch of ice at the bottom of our house steps. That sun was so brilliant and bright and warm. It just felt like I got a shot of vitamin B or something from seeing it...HAPPY!


----------



## Gingembre

Your Plump Princess said:


> My friend is coming over to watch the Batman movies with me and play Borderlands. She's bringing some Whop she made last night, some cookies, some Tuna Salad, and something else.. Today is going to be an epic chill day with her. We haven't done this in a long long time.



What is whop??


----------



## dharmabean

I woke up in a good mood, with energy. I made coffee. I cleaned the living room. ... I'm just "happy."


----------



## Librarygirl

I trusted my intuition and it proved me right!

I interviewed a potential volunteer at work today and very soon came to the conclusion something wasn't right and I didn't want to recruit him in spite of his initially pleasant manner and great list of qualifications. Painful personal experience proved useful as it soon seemed he was showing many signs of narcissism (in the sense of actually having some kind of personality disorder...Not just a bit of selfishness). I tried to keep smiling and being polite and my assistant and I got through the interview and tour. No sooner had he gone than a colleague in another department told us not to touch him with a barge pole. He'd had fallings-out with someone in another part of our organisation when he volunteered for them and had written her petulant, horrible, angry emails when she had failed to call him to interview for a paid job in her department.

Phew...Life has taught me that my intuition should not be ignored and it's reassuring to be proved right! A lucky escape!


----------



## Oona

I've got some pretty serious decisions to make, but to have two of my best friends on board is helping ease the freak out. I'm so glad I have them! <3


----------



## Pandasaur

Planned trip to NYC for my birthday =)))


----------



## CleverBomb

Finally got things cleaned up and packed away enough to break out my late father's partially-home-built Hi-Fi system and listen to it -- probably the first time it's been powered up in five years. It really is as good as I remembered it was. And I think he'd appreciate the classical music I've been listening to all day. 

I'm very happy to have it working again, and it's only very slightly bittersweet.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I just got my 4th gen. 32 GB Ipod touch in the mail today.


----------



## Oona

The work world is ending! 

I'm freezing, the server is down, corporate is pissed.

And all I can do is giggle about it.

I have no idea why this makes me happy, but it does.


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm so happy that I'm slowly, but surely, regaining my sense of smell and taste.


----------



## Oona

I got paid today! I love it when payroll effs up and pays me a day early


----------



## ClashCityRocker

i've been on a train for 2 days and i have 1.5 more to go. beautiful trip frm LA to DC!


----------



## Oona

ClashCityRocker said:


> i've been on a train for 2 days and i have 1.5 more to go. beautiful trip frm LA to DC!



*jealous*

Come work for me so I can take that trip!


----------



## Oona

My bad-ass, show no feelings roommate admitted he will miss me if I move across the country for school.

AWWWW MY GOOBER CARES! <3


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I'll just got back into playing the sims 3


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm meeting a new friend tomorrow, and I'm very excited.


----------



## CAMellie

I got a new pink bra on the way and an order of E.L.F. cosmetics on the way, too!! :happy:


----------



## Micara

Just had an amazing 2 hour conversation... am super happy right now. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

Since I deactivated my FB account I've been blogging a helluva lot more. That might not be good news for you but it makes me deliriously happy.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I have the most awesome roommate. Yesterday, he did the floors and cleaned the bathroom. I'm going to be sad when he moves in with his girlfriend in May.


----------



## Deacone

I got to finish work 4 hours early because Bristol has been showered with 12 inches of snow lol. Not happy that I had to go into work in the first place, but I got free Pizza Hut because of it. Now I'm home editing photographs from all my photoshoots this week


----------



## Oona

Road trip tonight! 

Just driving a car to San Diego, but I love road trips with my roomie


----------



## CastingPearls

I got to see a video of my brother playing live for the first time in years and he helped me pick out a guitar today. My first lesson is Monday!


----------



## Micara

I have some really good friends on here. You know who you are. I love you guys. Your support means a lot to me!


----------



## dharmabean

That is incredibly cool.. have fun with your guitar lessons! 


CastingPearls said:


> I got to see a video of my brother playing live for the first time in years and he helped me pick out a guitar today. My first lesson is Monday!




Be safe doll face!! We need more nekkid pics upon your return. *wink*


Oona said:


> Road trip tonight! Just driving a car to San Diego, but I love road trips with my roomie




OMG how much I miss Pizza Hut. I can't wait to see your pics from your shoots, you do such amazing work.


Deacone said:


> I got to finish work 4 hours early because Bristol has been showered with 12 inches of snow lol. Not happy that I had to go into work in the first place, but I got free Pizza Hut because of it. Now I'm home editing photographs from all my photoshoots this week




You deserve love and support and friends. :kiss2:


Micara said:


> I have some really good friends on here. You know who you are. I love you guys. Your support means a lot to me!


----------



## Oona

dharmabean said:


> Be safe doll face!! We need more nekkid pics upon your return. *wink*



I made it home safe and sound! Nekkid pics tomorrow (later today)!


----------



## Oona

Got the 4 Runner fixed! New tires, alignment, ball joints, uniballs, tie rod ends, oil & tranny service and the exhaust leak fixed!!

Now I feel better driving the beastly princess ^_^


----------



## dharmabean

I passed my 1st Aid/CPR class... and am secure in my job now for a little longer.


----------



## Deacone

Well I'm sad and happy at the same time..

One of my guinea pigs died today - from the cold outside. He was one of the last 2 left. They've been living over my at my parents as I we weren't allowed pets in the flat. But they were left outside and he just froze to death. The south west England is really cold and snowy right now 

Last guinea pig standing is Mocha...my lovely mohawked cavie. He's like a fucking machine, lived throughout 3 other guinea deaths. And well I wasn't about to see him die, so I bought a cage, bought some shit and stuff and asked my landlord if we could have him in the flat. My landlord said yes! He can sympathise because he had a guinea pig who died a couple of weeks ago.

So now we have a new addition to mine and J_underscore's household  I'm going to be taking so many pictures of him to put in rep your pets. He's adorable  5 years old. Old fart.


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> I got to see a video of my brother playing live for the first time in years and he helped me pick out a guitar today. My first lesson is Monday!



Kick Ass!!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Enjoying the beautiful weather before it turns sour


----------



## kaylaisamachine

My mom's exboyfriend who is like a step father to me gave me his TV for Christmas. Practically brand spanking new. 

View attachment mynewtv2.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone

Feeling a little under the weather and not able to sleep very much--clicked around the t.v. and found an old favorite show of mine. LOVE IT.


----------



## Aust99

Cleaned my carpets today... Waiting for them to dry then putting in my new furniture... Hard work but lovely at the end.


----------



## MattB

Longer days. It may have dropped 20 degrees from this morning to the afternoon, but the sun is still out at 4:30pm.


----------



## Oona

New digital camera and Halo!


----------



## dharmabean

Nothing like doing transcription at home... and hearing a very apparent EVP.


----------



## Lovelyone

Danny Kaye movie marathon on TCM...reminds me of my Dad.


----------



## Pandasaur

Even though I didn't clean this weekend I put out 6 applications. I feel very productive.


----------



## Weirdo890

I have regained the love of my life. :wubu:


----------



## Oona

I'm just in a great mood! Life is looking really good for me! There's no specific reason, which makes it that much more amazing!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My sims game has been restored after the seasons pack screw up all of my prevouis packs


----------



## Lovelyone

I had a long conversation with an old friend last night, just a regular old "how are you doing?" kind of conversation. It was wonderful to talk to a man and not have them ask me how big my breasts are,what I ate today or how much weight I have gained. Was one of the best conversations I have had in a year.


----------



## Victoria08

Got my hair cut, purchased new bras/panties/stockings, figured out what I'm wearing for the head office visit, and I'm going to dye my hair in a few hours. It was a successful day...and that makes me happy.


----------



## CastingPearls

First guitar lesson. 

Learned: Eddie Ate Dynamite Good Bye Eddie 

Homework: Twinkle Twinkle Little Star

Good: Hand posture is natural and perfect. I pick up well. Likes that I want to learn everything including reading and writing music. 

Bad: Fingertips too soft. Nails have to be even shorter. If I wear a mini-skirt to any more lessons, will not learn any guitar with instructor who is exactly my type. 

Worse: Guitarist brother is already competing with instructor over who is right about what I'm learning. Instructor instructed that brother will do this. Instructor not worried. Brother raging lunatic. Am keeping lessons to myself once I learn something more ambitious than nursery rhymes.


----------



## HottiMegan

Max's Tv started acting up and would turn off and on all by itself. So talked to hubs about it and we figured we'd hit a box store this weekend and buy him a small flat screen. (yeah, my kids are spoiled) Then he found out that someone he works with was selling an older 52" tv that's newer than the one we had in the living room. So we bought it. They lived down the street. This new (to us) TV is in our living room and is in much better shape than our living room tv. We put our old 52" projection tv in Max's room. He's over the moon and we're happy to have an upgrade to our lving room tv. So I'm happy we were able to get a tv replacement for a reasonable price.


----------



## Pandasaur

I found out that there is still a chance I might get the job, I just have to be patient and wait until next week...its killing me


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm so happy my girlfriend is feeling better and over her illness. 

I'm also happy that we resolved our differences, and we can now improve and deepen our relationship. :wubu:


----------



## Oona

The roommate and I went to go get pizza. I went in to get it. The guy behind the counter walked around to hand me my pizza personally. When I got back in the car, my roommate laughed and told me the guy was checking me out. 

Self esteem boost for the win!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oona said:


> The roommate and I went to go get pizza. I went in to get it. The guy behind the counter walked around to hand me my pizza personally. When I got back in the car, my roommate laughed and told me the guy was checking me out.
> 
> Self esteem boost for the win!



LOL epic win! Was he hott?


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> LOL epic win! Was he hott?



Ooooooh yes he was! If my roommate hadn't been with me (and I didn't have a delicious, hot pizza in front of me) I would have stayed and flirted!


----------



## CastingPearls

Successfully brought my car to the mechanic without getting lost...finding my way wat around parts of greater Scranton I never knew existed...came home just in time to meet cable tech to attach my dad's new TV and return to fix my internet then met mover and made a deal to give away one of the cars in the yard for all the broken TVs monitors, furniture, dvd and vcr players, etc. etc (dad & gran are hoarders, the guy handled it sensitively...and got some cash back for the extra car in the yard....made a new friend or two...been cleaning all day but making some room for me. Progress.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Going to the St. Louis Auto Show today with a friend and I can finally test drive cars at the show.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I've astral projected two nights in a row. I'm hoping for another one tonight.


----------



## Oona

I just made some extra cash doing some coding work (side job done while at my full time job!) so now I can go get my septum pierced tonight! Sweeeeeet!


----------



## HottiMegan

HE HE HE! My boys' martial arts instructor offered to help me get into shape and join the class on a modified level until i get into enough shape  That makes me really happy cuz I've been envious of them for a long time!


----------



## CastingPearls

I picked up my car and they had to fix a few more things so it was more expensive but it's covered to the tune of me owing my soul to a few people who lent me the money. The car is mostly fixed so yay me!

I got a great deal on a red brocade corset and a leather corset. These will be my first, and a reward to myself for achieving a few goals. I may not get them in time for Valentine's Day. BUT I may actually have a Valentine. We shall see.

I met a guy who has a house nearby but is from my area originally, and was talking to him about how I started taking guitar lessons and that I wanted to learn how to drive stick shift. He offered to teach me if I teach him. He's cute too. hee hee

I met another guy (he lives further away but has NO PROBLEM with the distance) and he's super-duper hot hot hot. I mentioned that I want to learn how to shoot firearms and he informed me he's in law enforcement and would be delighted to teach me and will. I may or may not be wearing a red brocade corset. We shall see.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Adam Levine shirtless while hosting SNL!!!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Finally got my new car battery, woo-hoo! Even though it was $113 dollars... but has a 3 year warrenty. Worth it.


----------



## dharmabean

No particular reason, I just woke up in a damn fine mood.


----------



## Oona

FINALLY! I get my own car!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I'm meeting the boyfriend's grandma tonight which is like the only other family member he actually enjoys spending time with, (which is saying a lot), I'm super nervous to meet her but excited at the same time.


----------



## Surlysomething

Heading out for brunch this Saturday with the girls from my last job. I miss them so much!

We're going to an "underground" restaurant. So exciting!


----------



## Morganer

kaylaisamachine said:


> My mom's exboyfriend who is like a step father to me gave me his TV for Christmas. Practically brand spanking new.



Is that a 40"? Looks good! I have this. It is old, huge, and needs replaced. Old technology, everything










Weirdo890 said:


> I have regained the love of my life. :wubu:



w00t! 



> Oona's 4runner, the beastly princess



Oona, you making me want to check out this one :wubu: (Yeah that is a Silverado not a 4Runned but KAATN, right?) :blush:


I am happy my W-2 came today. Now to hope I don't get an offset letter, rather a 4-digit refund. Financial Aid was rehabbed, so, if it was, then, it would have to be for something else, not that.. Let us see what they can come up with, I can't think of anything.. I want my DD that means direct deposit.. Both have happened, so, who knows?


----------



## Morganer

*Image didn't work.. here it is, Oona!


----------



## Oona

Morganer said:


> *Image didn't work.. here it is, Oona!



*drools*

Thats niiiiiice


----------



## CastingPearls

Went to divorce court today. After I gave testimony and was excused and about to step into the gallery, ex-spouse's fiancee came running out of the gallery over to me and began screaming at me (I've never met this woman, no clue what the hell she was yelling)and my lawyer had to step between us and I think the bailiff pulled her out and she was yelling in the hallway too. All I know is that it made ex-spouse look really bad. Really really bad. He could and does do bad all by himself (as evidenced by his testimony--he lied on the stand) but she was not an asset by any stretch of the imagination.

As I was leaving, two women came over to me from opposite sides of the courtroom, I knew neither one of them and it turns out they didn't know each other but they told me that they'd been through the same thing and that I'd done really well and knew things would turn out well for me and they hugged me a few times and I felt as if the angels I was praying for the whole time I've been dreading this, were them.


----------



## dharmabean

CastingPearls said:


> I felt as if the angels I was praying for the whole time I've been dreading this, were them.


*I am so happy for you. I knew you could do it. I knew you had the grace, strength and inner peace to do what you needed to do. You're an inspiration, dear. I love you, even if from afar.* 


*I have a few things I am super happy about, but it starts back to last week.
1. Monday of last week I had this conference thing I had to go to for work. While I was there, one of the doctors that was there came over and sat with me at lunch. I had a nice, human to human, conversation with this doctor. I have never in my life had a doctor come sit with me, a lowly peon, and have a human discussion. I am so used to big city hospitals where doctors are "Gods" and we're servants.... at least that's the perceived "Hierarchy." Then, at the end of the training conference, he came up to me and THANKED ME for sitting with him and having a good discussion. :blush:

2. Friday last week I got a call up where I work in Medical Transcription asking me how well I knew Microsoft Publisher. I do, actually pretty well. So, three of the executive /administration members needed ME to help THEM create something. I did. I got praise. And... I'm getting my name out there. It felt good to be requested, acknowledged, and praised. Hopefully, if a full time position opens within the Hospital, this will bode well for me.

3. Today... the meth addict neighbor got arrested... .Finally. I know it's bad Karma to be thankful for this. But, I'm looking forward to popping a beer, enjoying some peace and quiet, and mellowing out with my mate.*


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> Went to divorce court today. After I gave testimony and was excused and about to step into the gallery, ex-spouse's fiancee came running out of the gallery over to me and began screaming at me (I've never met this woman, no clue what the hell she was yelling)and my lawyer had to step between us and I think the bailiff pulled her out and she was yelling in the hallway too. All I know is that it made ex-spouse look really bad. Really really bad. He could and does do bad all by himself (as evidenced by his testimony--he lied on the stand) but she was not an asset by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> As I was leaving, two women came over to me from opposite sides of the courtroom, I knew neither one of them and it turns out they didn't know each other but they told me that they'd been through the same thing and that I'd done really well and knew things would turn out well for me and they hugged me a few times and I felt as if the angels I was praying for the whole time I've been dreading this, were them.


I'm glad that your ex's true colors are showing up in court. Sounds like his new fiancee is a real gem.



dharmabean said:


> *I am so happy for you. I knew you could do it. I knew you had the grace, strength and inner peace to do what you needed to do. You're an inspiration, dear. I love you, even if from afar.*
> 
> 
> *I have a few things I am super happy about, but it starts back to last week.
> 1. Monday of last week I had this conference thing I had to go to for work. While I was there, one of the doctors that was there came over and sat with me at lunch. I had a nice, human to human, conversation with this doctor. I have never in my life had a doctor come sit with me, a lowly peon, and have a human discussion. I am so used to big city hospitals where doctors are "Gods" and we're servants.... at least that's the perceived "Hierarchy." Then, at the end of the training conference, he came up to me and THANKED ME for sitting with him and having a good discussion. :blush:
> 
> 2. Friday last week I got a call up where I work in Medical Transcription asking me how well I knew Microsoft Publisher. I do, actually pretty well. So, three of the executive /administration members needed ME to help THEM create something. I did. I got praise. And... I'm getting my name out there. It felt good to be requested, acknowledged, and praised. Hopefully, if a full time position opens within the Hospital, this will bode well for me.
> 
> 3. Today... the meth addict neighbor got arrested... .Finally. I know it's bad Karma to be thankful for this. But, I'm looking forward to popping a beer, enjoying some peace and quiet, and mellowing out with my mate.*


Yay for good stuff happening at work!  Also glad your going to get some peace and quiet for now..


----------



## dharmabean

Crap.. I also forgot this..

I came home from work with a package from a friend. It had two bags of dharma beans (little taste from home) and this kick ass little guy:


----------



## Oona

Fingers Crossed that this beauty will be mine this weekend! The roommate and I are starting the negotiations on it today!


----------



## Surlysomething

Very cute!



Oona said:


> Fingers Crossed that this beauty will be mine this weekend! The roommate and I are starting the negotiations on it today!


----------



## Surlysomething

Doubled up my post. Not even sure what I did wrong. Haha


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Very cute!



Thanks! I'm so excited I can barely sit still!


----------



## Surlysomething

This is my baby. Her name is The Bubble or The Blueberry. She's perfect for the city.

Fully paid off in May, can't wait! Haha. 

View attachment 225046_4577277180_1552_n.jpg


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> This is my baby. Her name is The Bubble or The Blueberry. She's perfect for the city.
> 
> Fully paid off in May, can't wait! Haha.



That's awesome!!!


----------



## Morganer

$775. :d .


----------



## Morganer

Surlysomething said:


> This is my baby. Her name is The Bubble or The Blueberry. She's perfect for the city.
> 
> Fully paid off in May, can't wait! Haha.



First guess, I am not up on my UK cars.. Suzuki Aerio?

Also looks like a possible Renault of some kind. But these are just WAGs. lol

Excellent metro city choice, yes!

Possible grille change by MY, or it is just different in UK trim.. or is another car


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm happy because it's my birthday!!


----------



## Surlysomething

I like it!

I'm in Canada and it's a Pontiac Wave. I think they've discontinued it now but have come out with a model very similar.

Really good on gas and zippy and fun to drive.





Morganer said:


> First guess, I am not up on my UK cars.. Suzuki Aerio?
> 
> Also looks like a possible Renault of some kind. But these are just WAGs. lol
> 
> Excellent metro city choice, yes!
> 
> Possible grille change by MY, or it is just different in UK trim.. or is another car


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> I like it!
> 
> I'm in Canada and it's a Pontiac Wave. I think they've discontinued it now but have come out with a model very similar.
> 
> Really good on gas and zippy and fun to drive.



It looks like a Pontiac Vibe, which looks like the Matrix I want


----------



## Marlayna

Weirdo890 said:


> I'm happy because it's my birthday!!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Oona

So this morning, as I'm leaving AmPm with my yummy coffee, a cloud of smoke (?) comes up from my feet causing me to panic that the 4 Runner might be on fire or something... I pull over to investigate, but there's nothing except what looks like white/grey dust on the door panel. I shrug it off, tell the roommate, and drive carefully to work. Worried that I destroyed something just by driving, I check everything again on my lunch. Turns out the Fire Extinguisher (with no safety pin in it) that's on the floor in the back seat bumped something and sprayed at just the right angle to go UNDER MY SEAT AND TO MY FEET. 

/face-palm


I'm just happy I didn't break my roommates 4 Runner!


----------



## Pandasaur

2 call backs for job interviews in one day...=)))) I'M ON FIRE!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Weirdo890 said:


> I'm happy because it's my birthday!!



Happy Birthday! Hope it's a blast. :3


I'm happy because I am done for the weekend! I always love the first week of school. It's the easiest.  And it's a perfect day out! 60 degrees and the sun is shining! I actually woke up and tried to be cute today.


----------



## Surlysomething

WooT! Good luck!




Pandasaur said:


> 2 call backs for job interviews in one day...=)))) I'M ON FIRE!


----------



## Pandasaur

Surlysomething said:


> WooT! Good luck!



Thank you! I admit I was quite discouraged when I didn't get the last job, but I have two interviews next week!!! SO EXCITED


----------



## CastingPearls

Went to my first group meditation meeting...amazing.
Starting my first Reiki attunement class Saturday. So happy!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CastingPearls said:


> Went to my first group meditation meeting...amazing.
> Starting my first Reiki attunement class Saturday. So happy!



I love Reiki. They teach a nursing elective on it here.

I took by first practice licensure exam for my RN today, and scored 256 points above the benchmark. Woot!


----------



## Oona

She's Mine! 

Now I can go see my daughter without worry, gone are the days of $160 gas bills for that trip. $40 to fill her up and it took less than 1/2 a tank to drive 200 miles!


----------



## Surlysomething

Oooooo...pretty!

Congrats! Happy and SAFE driving! 



Oona said:


> She's Mine!
> 
> Now I can go see my daughter without worry, gone are the days of $160 gas bills for that trip. $40 to fill her up and it took less than 1/2 a tank to drive 200 miles!


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Oooooo...pretty!
> 
> Congrats! Happy and SAFE driving!



Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Tad

Oona said:


> She's Mine!
> 
> Now I can go see my daughter without worry, gone are the days of $160 gas bills for that trip. $40 to fill her up and it took less than 1/2 a tank to drive 200 miles!



Sweet, Oona! Enjoy, and as Surly said, drive safe!


----------



## Micara

Rumor has it that Channing Tatum was looking at houses in a small town about 10 minutes from where I live. Does anyone want to contribute to my bail money? :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy my plans today fell through, as terrible as that sounds.  xD I didn't wanna see either of my friends today anyway. I just saw one yesterday and I'm seeing the other tomorrow!


----------



## Dromond

I'm happy little Charlie is staying the night tonight. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Earned my First Degree Reiki attunement today. I am officially a Reiki practitioner. In about a year or so, I'll be a Reiki Master. After that I intend to follow other Reiki paths (I'm studying Usui Shiki Reiki Ryoho now) and also am going to begin medical intuition, self-diagnosis and energy healing through at least one other discipline. There are dozens of Reiki types and I'd like to learn as many as I can.

My cat is my first guinea pig. lol She really liked it. I've already assisted on a human and it went great. 

Also guitar lesson #2 is coming up. My guitar just arrived in the mail. I'll be spending most of tomorrow practicing Twinkle Twinkle little star. Today, nursery rhymes, tomorrow, Zeppelin.


----------



## MattB

CP- The main riffs for 'Whole Lotta Love' or 'Dazed and Confused' are real easy to play. It won't take long before you get the hang of it enough to start picking out tunes if you have the ear for it.


----------



## dharmabean

I am so elated for you. 



CastingPearls said:


> Earned my First Degree Reiki attunement today. I am officially a Reiki practitioner. In about a year or so, I'll be a Reiki Master. After that I intend to follow other Reiki paths (I'm studying Usui Shiki Reiki Ryoho now) and also am going to begin medical intuition, self-diagnosis and energy healing through at least one other discipline. There are dozens of Reiki types and I'd like to learn as many as I can.
> 
> My cat is my first guinea pig. lol She really liked it. I've already assisted on a human and it went great.
> 
> Also guitar lesson #2 is coming up. My guitar just arrived in the mail. I'll be spending most of tomorrow practicing Twinkle Twinkle little star. Today, nursery rhymes, tomorrow, Zeppelin.


----------



## moore2me

CastingPearls said:


> Earned my First Degree Reiki attunement today. I am officially a Reiki practitioner. In about a year or so, I'll be a Reiki Master. After that I intend to follow other Reiki paths (I'm studying Usui Shiki Reiki Ryoho now) and also am going to begin medical intuition, self-diagnosis and energy healing through at least one other discipline. There are dozens of Reiki types and I'd like to learn as many as I can.
> 
> *My cat is my first guinea pig. lol She really liked it.* I've already assisted on a human and it went great.
> 
> Also guitar lesson #2 is coming up. My guitar just arrived in the mail. I'll be spending most of tomorrow practicing Twinkle Twinkle little star. Today, nursery rhymes, tomorrow, Zeppelin.



CP, Excuse ignorant woman, but cat? is this a new cat? I missed out on the cat notification somehow? M2M


----------



## CastingPearls

moore2me said:


> CP, Excuse ignorant woman, but cat? is this a new cat? I missed out on the cat notification somehow? M2M


I'm sorry lol my furkid, Wonton, is my first client. You know Wonton!


----------



## CastingPearls

MattB said:


> CP- The main riffs for 'Whole Lotta Love' or 'Dazed and Confused' are real easy to play. It won't take long before you get the hang of it enough to start picking out tunes if you have the ear for it.


I'm ambitious. I want to learn The Battle of Evermore.


----------



## CastingPearls

dharmabean said:


> I am so elated for you.


I'm screwing up on multi-quotes tonight but it's just the one time, right? LOL

Thanks, Sugarplum.


----------



## MattB

CastingPearls said:


> I'm ambitious. I want to learn The Battle of Evermore.



Fair enough!


----------



## moore2me

CastingPearls said:


> I'm ambitious. I want to learn The Battle of Evermore.



If you learn to play "The Battle of Evermore" would you consider posting it to this Board or youtube? 

(Say hi to WonTon for me. I am sending him/her a nice kitty picture.) 

View attachment 148876_10151043167246426_1865515430_n[1].jpg


----------



## CAMellie

A little back story...we had as a temporary house guest a man in a wheelchair who was flat out lazy about using his catheters. He ended up destroying my couch.
Last night my husband and father-in-law went over to our abuelita's house to pick up an absolutely GORGEOUS couch! It's got beige covers on it and the cushions are goose down filled. It belonged to our tia Yolanda but she didn't need it anymore. I'm so grateful and happy! :happy:
Also, our tia Emma has a whole bunch of clothes for me!!! I'm down to a 3X/4X and loving it!


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> A little back story...we had as a temporary house guest a man in a wheelchair who was flat out lazy about using his catheters. He ended up destroying my couch.
> Last night my husband and father-in-law went over to our abuelita's house to pick up an absolutely GORGEOUS couch! It's got beige covers on it and the cushions are goose down filled. It belonged to our tia Yolanda but she didn't need it anymore. I'm so grateful and happy! :happy:
> Also, our tia Emma has a whole bunch of clothes for me!!! I'm down to a 3X/4X and loving it!



Yay for the clothes and the couch


----------



## HDANGEL15

RAVENS NATION WINNNNNNN, My city is celebrating it's ass off!!!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

HDANGEL15 said:


> RAVENS NATION WINNNNNNN, My city is celebrating it's ass off!!!



GO RAVENS!! 

I told my brother and sister not to burn the town down I want to come up in a couple of months. I am seriously thinking about flying up there today so I can go to the parade tomorrow, just have to find a way to blow off work haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

W00T! Baltimore deserves some good stuff!

:bow:




HDANGEL15 said:


> RAVENS NATION WINNNNNNN, My city is celebrating it's ass off!!!


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

So freakin happy that I'm off today.


----------



## Oona

Crafty Barnardo said:


> So freakin happy that I'm off today.



And I'm kinda freakin jealous of you for being off today!


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Oona said:


> And I'm kinda freakin jealous of you for being off today!



Its okay I would be to.. Lol hope you have a great day.


----------



## Oona

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Its okay I would be to.. Lol hope you have a great day.



Lol I'm trying! You too!


----------



## Oona

I just got a call from the Medical School I applied to.... I got accepted!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Oona said:


> I just got a call from the Medical School I applied to.... I got accepted!!



congrats!


----------



## CastingPearls

Oona said:


> I just got a call from the Medical School I applied to.... I got accepted!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## moore2me

Oona said:


> I just got a call from the Medical School I applied to.... I got accepted!!



Waaay to go young lady! What will you be taking? What will your degree be in? You are in for some fun now! I think you will be great at working with people, you have a skill for it. :bow: M2M


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Oona said:


> I just got a call from the Medical School I applied to.... I got accepted!!



Congrads!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oona said:


> I just got a call from the Medical School I applied to.... I got accepted!!



Congrats wifey! Makin' those big bucks for us... lmao. 
Seriously though yay I'm happy for you!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> GO RAVENS!!
> 
> I told my brother and sister not to burn the town down I want to come up in a couple of months. I am seriously thinking about flying up there today so I can go to the parade tomorrow, just have to find a way to blow off work haha.


*If i could go I MIGHT...but I can't so won't...stay in touch if you come down another time!! I am an excellent tour guide!!!*




Surlysomething said:


> W00T! Baltimore deserves some good stuff!
> 
> :bow:


 *xoxo THANKS everyone is a baltimore hater...in the sports world...THUGNATION#*


----------



## Tad

Oona said:


> I just got a call from the Medical School I applied to.... I got accepted!!



Woot! Congrats!!!!

Where/when/what???


----------



## Oona

HottiMegan said:


> congrats!





CastingPearls said:


> Congratulations!!!





moore2me said:


> Waaay to go young lady! What will you be taking? What will your degree be in? You are in for some fun now! I think you will be great at working with people, you have a skill for it. :bow: M2M





Crafty Barnardo said:


> Congrads!!





x0emnem0x said:


> Congrats wifey! Makin' those big bucks for us... lmao.
> Seriously though yay I'm happy for you!





Tad said:


> Woot! Congrats!!!!
> 
> Where/when/what???



Thanks everyone!

To start, its an online program for my Associates in Healthcare Administration. After that I will be going to the Nursing program, not sure if it will be a BS in Nursing, but it's something along those lines. I know I'm in for a lot of school and a lot of hard work, but this is what I love doing and I want to further my education and career abilities.

I received an email from the admissions representative I spoke with yesterday congratulating me on kicking butt and getting exceptional grades (4.0 GPA!) in the Medical Assistant program I completed a little over a year ago. I apparently am the first applicant she has seen that got credits for individual classes because I held such a high GPA consistently. Instead of taking two years to complete, I will have my Associates in 1 year!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

If it's not spam, I think I got an interview! No details yet, but they responded asking for my information like name, address, phone number. Seems like it could be sketchy, but it is a personal email. :3


----------



## x0emnem0x

Finally got my car unstuck from this damn muddy driveway! And the towtruck guy was cute... and I got a nice carwash for $5 (it was on sale since the place had a new washer installed) and yeah now I'm off to go find some food!


----------



## danielson123

I might be going to see John Pinette on Friday!


----------



## Orchid

Today I am happy there is fresh snow in my garden and I like snow.


----------



## x0emnem0x

danielson123 said:


> I might be going to see John Pinette on Friday!



JEALOUS! I love that guy... his humor is awesome and I've seen some of his skits on Netflix. Love him!


----------



## dharmabean

*Portland Comic Con 2013*
FEBRUARY 22-23-24, 2013
FRI-SAT-SUN

* NORMAN REEDUS
* BRUCE CAMBPELL

portland comic con.... i will be trying to go to this.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Well not just today but the past few days have been okay. Fall Out Boy is back together, my car is unstuck, and I sold my iPhone today which is awesome cause we've been outta money for most of the week, with no food... so we ate dinner and I'm listening to FOB. Love!


----------



## Micara

dharmabean said:


> *Portland Comic Con 2013*
> FEBRUARY 22-23-24, 2013
> FRI-SAT-SUN
> 
> * NORMAN REEDUS
> * BRUCE CAMBPELL
> 
> portland comic con.... i will be trying to go to this.



I'm going to the ones in St Louis and Chicago... too bad you don't live in this crappy state with me- we could stalk Norman Reedus together!


----------



## Micara

x0emnem0x said:


> Well not just today but the past few days have been okay. Fall Out Boy is back together, my car is unstuck, and I sold my iPhone today which is awesome cause we've been outta money for most of the week, with no food... so we ate dinner and I'm listening to FOB. Love!



Did you see that Daniel Tosh is coming to the PCC? I so want to go.


----------



## Micara

Less than a month and I get to see Adam Levine live. Get the bail money ready!


----------



## dharmabean

Friday night... no transcription to do at home this weekend. Only two articles to write for the Newspaper, and I'm done with one of them... I have one quick one to do...

I MAY ACTUALLY HAVE A WEEKEND OFF!! SAY WHAT?!!!! This literally has been the first weekend in about four months that I've had off. I've been pulling 7 days a week. 

I.
Don't.
Know.
What.
To.
Do.
With.
Myself.


----------



## CAMellie

A few happy things for me:
My husband has been getting plenty of extra hours so we're almost completely caught up on our bills.
I finally picked up my anti-anxiety medication. Yay!
We got ALL our monthly grocery shopping done for the month.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I get to play Dead Space 3 tonight with my boyfriend! My game came in the mail yesterday [it's pretty much tradition for him to get me a video game, last year it was Assassins Creed 2  ] But I have been WAITING EVER-SO IMPATIENTLY to play ever since that dick went to the midnight release. 

Makes me a lot less miserable with this cold, let me tell ya!


----------



## danielson123

VEGAS in April!

VEGAS! VEGAS! VEGAS!


----------



## Oona

I had a great time in San Diego the past two days, but I'm so glad to be home!


----------



## dharmabean

My son's grades are the highest they have been in the last four years.

A,A,A,B,A,B,B


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got an iphone 4s today


----------



## Fattitude1

Plumbing problem was an easy fix. 
For a change.


----------



## Linda

Going to Detroit Comic Con this year to see Stan Lee!!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got to meet RJ and Jay Paul Molinere of Swamp People at the progressive boat and sportshow in St. Louis


----------



## Mishty

I've got adorable crushes on dudes.
I like the crush part best.... :blush:


----------



## HottiMegan

I have two hours all to myself. No one to take care of AT ALL. I don't get this sort of thing very often!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I got my Valentine's gift delivered a day early to my job. Totally came out of left field. Enough for me to even tear up a bit.

She got me a honey colored teddy bear (she calls me her Honey Bear) and chocolates with Snoopy and Charlie Brown on the front of the box. And I can't forget the touching card she sent as well.:wubu:


----------



## dharmabean

Front page article.. again! Makes me happy.

Wear Red Event


----------



## dharmabean

I just won these earrings

Nedjma Bazaar


----------



## MattB

After over a year of working on it, and some songs are older than that, I've done recording and mixing my new CD. Just sent the last track off to the mastering engineer. Unless he hears anything I should fix, I can take a break and get ready for the release...I'm so relieved!


----------



## spiritangel

Congrats Thats awesome news 



I had a very me day with lots of home made yummy food and just chilling meandering through


----------



## spiritangel

My sister just got engaged


----------



## Lovelyone

I received a gift from a gift exchange of water color paints. I don't usually use water colors but the girl who got me as a secret valentine bought the wrong kind of paint. I primarily stick with acrylics--so I decided to give the water colors a shot. I made 4 Valentine's Day cards for my family and I have to say that I think they are mighty cute! I might venture into doing some more with water colors.  I love that out of a mistake came something so lovely.


----------



## snuggletiger

painting how cool is that. Just remember Goodyear made tires out of a mistake too


----------



## Saoirse

Cool Ranch Doritos Taco!!!!


----------



## GTAFA

Tonight is the last performance of a show i am in. While I'm sad that it's ending, i'm taking some nice warm memories with me. It's made for one of the most energized Februaries i've ever lived through. (...although next week? ha, that's going to be another story.) If there's a lesson i can take, it's to get really busy in February so that you don't notice the grey skies & lack of sunshine.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Saoirse said:


> Cool Ranch Doritos Taco!!!!



I know, they finally come out with my favorite flavor od Doritos


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I just upgrade my week old Iphone 4S to the 5


----------



## Librarygirl

A bit of a crush on a foreign penfriend I met at work. And some great friends I write to on here and email/ text. There's something so nice about people thinking of you and randomly sending you little notes, links, photos etc. and being quick to reply when you do the same. 

Also loving the lighter evenings and SUNSHINE!!

Buenas noches...!


----------



## Saoirse

Awwww the people I'm dogsitting for this weekend left me a little box of chocolates with my money. I texted the wife a thank you and she couldn't stop telling me how happy they are to have me take care if their pups and she says I can never get married or move away. She so nice!! I love being appreciated


----------



## spiritangel

Librarygirl said:


> A bit of a crush on a foreign penfriend I met at work. And some great friends I write to on here and email/ text. There's something so nice about people thinking of you and randomly sending you little notes, links, photos etc. and being quick to reply when you do the same.
> 
> Also loving the lighter evenings and SUNSHINE!!
> 
> Buenas noches...!



I miss having that its so sweet when people think of you and let you know 

I got an awesome belated Valentines gift


----------



## Librarygirl

spiritangel said:


> I miss having that its so sweet when people think of you and let you know
> 
> I got an awesome belated Valentines gift [/QUOTE
> 
> Happy for you with the belated Valentines gift  Surprises are nice!


----------



## ODFFA

I overheard a very positive conversation that my granny and parents were having about me, not knowing I was just in the next room. My granny may have used the phrases "shapely legs" and "sexy bottom"  Sounded so cute when she said it and it really made me smile


----------



## CAMellie

My sister finally got some meds for her nausea, her pain, and her muscle spasms. I have to watch over them carefully because she forgets and takes too much. I'm just happy that her pain is under control for now.


----------



## Mathias

I'm going to be an uncle!


----------



## Webmaster

What am I happy about? I got as Canon G15 for my birthday. Yay!


----------



## danielson123

I just received my first reply on a certain dating site!

I mean, it's not really anything I suppose, just chit chat. But for the first time in a long time, a girl hasn't just ignored me when I say something to her. It's a start!


----------



## spiritangel

I was reminded yet again that My ex and his on again off again gf (who he dumped me for) are nothing but drama drama drama and am ever so glad they are no longer a part of my life appart from the odd occassion I get a weird message out of the blue that is one of them playing games and other such stupidity. It makes me happy that I am not the one in the midst of the dramas nor even remotely connected to them anymore.


----------



## dharmabean

HOLY SPPOOOT JEALOUS!



Webmaster said:


> What am I happy about? I got as Canon G15 for my birthday. Yay!




I found out that the local gym does payroll deductions with no start up fee.


----------



## spiritangel

PS I should add my valentines pressie was a Signed Copy of a Tripod DVD that my sis and her partner got me when they went to see them 


I am happy cause my Mum gave me the money totally out of the blue I might add to get a new portable washing machine as the spin dry on mine is kaput which makes for extra long drying times and stiff clothes even better it will be here by the end of the week or early next week


----------



## Saoirse

A few weeks ago, I stopped by buddy's place to hang out and I saw the new painting he's working on. He pointed to a bare spot and said he was thinking about putting a subway train there. I said thats cool... But I totally dig steam engines. He was thinking it over and we started talking about something else.

I went over yesterday to hang out again. He goes Look homegirl, you nailed it! I look at his painting and he's sketching a steam engine! I was so happy that he considered it and went with it! And it looks crazy dope!


----------



## snuggletiger

The crush loved the flowers and sent me a pic and they looked very nice  Maybe I can do something right!


----------



## HottiMegan

It's snowing! I love it! There's a cute little squirrel digging around in the snow on our deck for birdseed. There's close to 3 inches in a little over 2 hours.


----------



## snuggletiger

You should post pictures of the scampering squirrel


----------



## HottiMegan

I took a couple of photos but my new computer doesn't read xd cards. I don't know where i put the wire for my camera.. thinking of getting a USB card reader for my 'puter.


----------



## snuggletiger

We could post a picture of the squirrel and have a NAME THE SQUIRREL contest or something fun


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Car washed (x), reservations made (x), card and gift wrapped (x), suit pressed (x) - I guess that covers it. I've got everything AND the girl - all ready for Mrs Ho Ho's 55th birthday party tomorrow evening.

I'm the luckiest guy in the world - but I've told you that before.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Picked up Gome of Thrones season 2 on the way home. Tacos and dvd player ready.


----------



## 1love_emily

While I may have been dumped last week,
I will have two dates this week with a new boy.
WOOT. I never get dates, let alone two in a week with the same guy!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Being at home and not having to deal with the ice filled roads anymore.


----------



## Oona

I'm just happy. It's kind of nice to not have a reason. 

Good mood, ftw!


----------



## spiritangel

Its been a really stressful week or two and for the first time last night a project I am working on just started to flow and come together there is an amazing amount of peace that comes when you loose yourself in what you are doing and loose all concept of time. Also a fb friend posted a quote that I really needed and just like someone waved a magic want I felt uplifted and so so much better than I had been feeling.


----------



## dharmabean

My pretty earrings I won arrived today. This makes me happy. Now, to style an outfit around them. :: blush ::


----------



## CAMellie

My sister has, as her companion animal, a 1 year old chihuahua/border terrier mix. I have been aching for my own wee one to be my little buddy. Today I got Acacia! She's a 6 month old full breed Australian Terrier and she adores me.  Her owner was just going to take her to the pound because she doesn't have time for her...but I snagged her up quick! Other than a few squabbles Acacia and my sister's dog Bubbies have really been hitting it off.


----------



## CastingPearls

You look like a better-looking Adam Levine and we're going out for sushi. 

There is a god.


----------



## freakout117

I'm happy because I just proposed to my girlfriend!


----------



## dharmabean

So... I have been debating on saying anything because it's officially/unofficial...

I applied for another job within the hospital. I work medical transcription three days a week right now, and they're looking for a registration clerk 2 days a week. If I could work both positions that would be a full time job, qualifying me for benefits. 

I turned my resume in Monday.
I had an interview yesterday.
I spoke with the business manager who interviewed me today. She wants me. She's interested in me. I know the hospital's computer system already. I know the doctors. I have good references. So... she pretty much told me about starting training on Monday.

It's unofficial until HR actually talks to me tomorrow with an offer letter. But, the business manager's choice is made.


*WHAT THIS MEANS IN THE GRAND SCHEME OF THINGS:

I can quite my other three jobs and have ONE FT job with benefits.*


----------



## HottiMegan

dharmabean said:


> So... I have been debating on saying anything because it's officially/unofficial...
> 
> I applied for another job within the hospital. I work medical transcription three days a week right now, and they're looking for a registration clerk 2 days a week. If I could work both positions that would be a full time job, qualifying me for benefits.
> 
> I turned my resume in Monday.
> I had an interview yesterday.
> I spoke with the business manager who interviewed me today. She wants me. She's interested in me. I know the hospital's computer system already. I know the doctors. I have good references. So... she pretty much told me about starting training on Monday.
> 
> It's unofficial until HR actually talks to me tomorrow with an offer letter. But, the business manager's choice is made.
> 
> 
> *WHAT THIS MEANS IN THE GRAND SCHEME OF THINGS:
> 
> I can quite my other three jobs and have ONE FT job with benefits.*



I wish you all the luck on this. It would make your life so much easier doing a regular 5 days a week. And benefits are awesome!


----------



## dharmabean

*CON**GRAT**ULA**TIONS!*



freakout117 said:


> I'm happy because I just proposed to my girlfriend!


----------



## spiritangel

freakout117 said:


> I'm happy because I just proposed to my girlfriend!



I am assuming cause its in this thread she said yes I wish you both a life filled with love and happiness



dharmabean said:


> So... I have been debating on saying anything because it's officially/unofficial...
> 
> I applied for another job within the hospital. I work medical transcription three days a week right now, and they're looking for a registration clerk 2 days a week. If I could work both positions that would be a full time job, qualifying me for benefits.
> 
> I turned my resume in Monday.
> I had an interview yesterday.
> I spoke with the business manager who interviewed me today. She wants me. She's interested in me. I know the hospital's computer system already. I know the doctors. I have good references. So... she pretty much told me about starting training on Monday.
> 
> It's unofficial until HR actually talks to me tomorrow with an offer letter. But, the business manager's choice is made.
> 
> 
> *WHAT THIS MEANS IN THE GRAND SCHEME OF THINGS:
> 
> I can quite my other three jobs and have ONE FT job with benefits.*




I am so happy for you you deserve this so much lots of hugs



I am happy my new washing machine is here and will fit more in it than the old one still an enviromentally frienly portable type but this one is a 5kg one and much more solid and sturdy ironically it was a smidge cheaper lol


----------



## Tad

CONGRATS to both of you!!!!!


freakout117 said:


> I'm happy because I just proposed to my girlfriend!





dharmabean said:


> So... I have been debating on saying anything because it's officially/unofficial...
> 
> I applied for another job within the hospital. I work medical transcription three days a week right now, and they're looking for a registration clerk 2 days a week. If I could work both positions that would be a full time job, qualifying me for benefits.
> 
> I turned my resume in Monday.
> I had an interview yesterday.
> I spoke with the business manager who interviewed me today. She wants me. She's interested in me. I know the hospital's computer system already. I know the doctors. I have good references. So... she pretty much told me about starting training on Monday.
> 
> It's unofficial until HR actually talks to me tomorrow with an offer letter. But, the business manager's choice is made.
> 
> 
> *WHAT THIS MEANS IN THE GRAND SCHEME OF THINGS:
> 
> I can quite my other three jobs and have ONE FT job with benefits.*


----------



## Mishty

Things have been rocky between my Mama and me for a month or so,but today we spent some time talking and laughing and she helped me take care of a sick little girl.....

My Mama makes me happy...I love that broad. :wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger

Yaaaaaaaaaay for helping and getting along


----------



## Oona

I am having an amazing Friday!

My computer at work is co-operating with me (the internet isn't crapping out and forcing me into the "dungeon" office), all the drivers turned in their paperwork on time, I'm going to get a manicure & go to the gym tonight, and I am pretty sure I'm going to San Diego tomorrow


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Earning 50 bucks for shoveling my neighbors driveway


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Today is potluck day at work... Fatty paradise:eat2::eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

TGIF!!!!!!!!
I am so ready for the weekend! It's funny how the short weeks always seem the longest.


----------



## freakout117

Thanks everybody, and she did say yes.


----------



## dharmabean

I got the job!


----------



## Victoria08

dharmabean said:


> I got the job!



Yay! Congratulations


----------



## x0emnem0x

I had a nice night with my friends last night, woke up in a decent mood this morning. It was much needed.


----------



## spiritangel

dharmabean said:


> I got the job!




That is so awesome so happy for you you deserve good things!!!!!


----------



## CAMellie

Acacia makes me so very happy! I don't mind the accidents in the house, the taking her for a walk every 30 minutes cause her bladder is the size of a thimble, her ditziness, or her lack of manners. My husband and I are happily working with her on her issues because they're not major...and she is just SUCH a lovebug! She's always peppy and happy and so very, very loving! :happy:


----------



## Oona

I went out last night and it was awesome!


----------



## Surlysomething

Yay! Nice to hear you had a great time. 




Oona said:


> I went out last night and it was awesome!


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Yay! Nice to hear you had a great time.


 
Even better is we just kind of went with the flow. We met for coffee and talked for 3 (!!) hours, ended up grabbing dinner and then watching movies at my place until 3am. And he stayed the night and (shocker!) nothing happened. He was a true gentleman and he likes to cuddle. Win!


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww..that's so nice.

Sounds kind of perfect. 




Oona said:


> Even better is we just kind of went with the flow. We met for coffee and talked for 3 (!!) hours, ended up grabbing dinner and then watching movies at my place until 3am. And he stayed the night and (shocker!) nothing happened. He was a true gentleman and he likes to cuddle. Win!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Looking for my next vehicle to replace my aging 13 year old Hyundai Accent.


----------



## Sweetie

I slept! Only woke up two times, but was able to go right back to sleep. :happy:


----------



## x0emnem0x

School was called off on account of shitty weather, so I got to sleep and stay home.


----------



## Blackjack

MY TAX RETURN CAME IN

I THINK THAT THIS SAYS IT BEST


----------



## CaAggieGirl

My appetite is coming back! And I am back to my pre-relationship weight. 

Just found out there will be a PBR invitational here in a few weeks. I may need to go!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Finally got a proper phone case to replace the crappy silicone one


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that I changed my dog's name to Missy. Acacia was just too big of a name for her.


----------



## HottiMegan

Wednesdays are one of my favorite days. Hubs gets off at 11am and we have a little time together, alone. The only downer of today is have to go to the doctor and the anxiety attacks have set in.. I don't see why i need to see him again.. i'm better from my infection.. ugh.. But i'm still happy that i get some alone time with hubs.. I don't get enough time with him.


----------



## Mishty

I went to Georgia with Ma today to get lunch and grab a few lotto tickets....
I won $150!!


----------



## Surlysomething

You would probably just blow me off for saying this but...

You make my days better. Thanks for being my buddy and making me constantly laugh and generally just feel better about myself and life and stuff.

And the music talk. :bow:


xoxox
T.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I'm getting a Mercury Mariner on friday, so excited


----------



## danielson123

I'm now a _Senior_ Operations Specialist.

I AM THE 1%


----------



## Victoria08

A guy gave me a compliment today. That never happens. :happy:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got my Mercury Mariner today. So happy to have it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The gloomy clouds have seem to be missing today, I felt good emotionally and physically for once! OH. And I didn't have to get a lecture from my mother because my pants fit.


----------



## CAMellie

I am so thankful and happy to have this little girl in my life. She cheers me up when I'm down, she loves to cuddle, and she is DEFINITELY momma's baby girl! :wubu:


----------



## Lovelyone

I started babysitting again for cash. IT feels good to have my own money again.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

The Groupon for today is cupcakes! Mmmm cupcakes :eat2:

And I am cutting my hair today. I hope it turns out well


----------



## ClashCityRocker

so far, just music. but that's more than enough for me.


----------



## dharmabean

So many things to be thankful for this morning.
A weekend off... like actual... Sat/Sun off.
I woke up to the following:
* Smell of Dharma Beans coffee brewing.
* Smell of eggs and hashbrowns cooking.
* 1930s-1940s music playing.
* My guy singing, cooking and in a great mood.
* My birdie bird we just rescued totally singing and enjoying the music.


----------



## Surlysomething

-hot, fresh coffee
-banking coup! (free cheques? yes please...cheaper account fees? yes please)
-pharmacy coup! (fronting me meds until payday...wtf?) 
-meeting and talking with really nice people for a change
-Vancouver vs. Kings tonight Steak on the grill.
-salt and pepper peanuts
-sweetest video clip of my baby cousin' cheesin'
-laughing with my Mom
-hearing my nephew making breakfast in the background, yammering away like usual


Did I mention coffee? :eat2:


----------



## Weirdo890

I got out of the house today, and it did me a world of good. For awhile my anxiety has been on the up, worrying about so many things. Going out, even to a bookstore, and I saw people going about their lives. It showed me that life goes on no matter what. This has allowed me to let go of some of my anxieties and focus on taking care of myself, my family, and my immediate community. The rest of the world can solve its own problems.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Weirdo890 said:


> I got out of the house today, and it did me a world of good. For awhile my anxiety has been on the up, worrying about so many things. Going out, even to a bookstore, and I saw people going about their lives. It showed me that life goes on no matter what. This has allowed me to let go of some of my anxieties and focus on taking care of myself, my family, and my immediate community. The rest of the world can solve its own problems.



Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Weirdo890

CaAggieGirl said:


> Glad you are feeling better!



So am I. It may sound cliche, but it feels like a great weight has been lifted from me.


----------



## ecogeek

Happy to have had a lovely weekend. 
- Time with my friends
- Getting to have good conversation with the old man
- Still smelling like a guys body spray after he has left (best)


----------



## Diana_Prince245

After an amazing week at my nursing internship, I've decided that working as a psych nurse is more important to me than staying in Boise. I may pack up and leave town in may for parts unknown.


----------



## Weirdo890

I just finished working out, then went to Jimmy John's for a sandwich. It's a good day. :happy:


----------



## Mathias

New Iron Man 3 trailer and I find out that Stan Lee is coming to Comic Con in Philly on June 1st!


----------



## dharmabean

I signed up for the gym in town today. They have a deal with the hospital that I work in.... payroll deduction.

I will start soon. I am still in a training process between two departments. Once my hours level out, I'll know better when I can go work out.


----------



## HottiMegan

Tuesdays mean I get a couple of hours to myself. I'm happy about that! I don't know what i'll do but it's a treasured couple of hours! I might have some video games in my future


----------



## Weirdo890

I went to the gym for some swimming this morning and I feel great!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

I slept great, even though it wasn't as long as I would have liked. I have a feeling today will be a fantastic day.


----------



## Librarygirl

Some pretty deep conversations and reflection that have left me feeling like I get things about myself and other people in a way that I had only hoped to before. Sometimes stuff that seems hard at the time can turn out to be a blessing in disguise if it gives you the chance to grow and become stronger and wiser 

World Book Day!!! Now I work in a research/ fairly academic library, but we do get the odd child in, so I've created a children's book section and am doing a blog for World Book Day... Who knows, next year I may even convince colleagues to do fancy dress.... As Miranda would say..."Such fun!"

Spring. Ok, so we're forecast more cold weather soon, but it is SO nice to see sunshine and get to drive home before it gets dark.

Holidays - Istanbul for a long weekend (fingers crossed), then another epic USA adventure in the autumn. Saving up!


----------



## spiritangel

( Darn it now I have the constantanople (eek how do you spell that?) is Istanbul etc song in my head sounds like lots of amazing adventures coming your way)


Its grocery day and yes there will be chocolate and a glut of betty crocker although wish there was more of betty cause it was on mega special.

Still lots of low fat fudge brownie mix and frosting and 2 choc fudge cakes make me happy


----------



## CleverBomb

spiritangel said:


> ( Darn it now I have the constantanople (eek how do you spell that?) is Istanbul etc song in my head sounds like lots of amazing adventures coming your way))



How it's spelled?

That's nobody's business but the Turks'! 

 

You were pretty darn close there (second "a" should have been an "i") -- it's "Constantinople".


----------



## Victoria08

I went to the spa today  I had a facial and got my nails done. So relaxing!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Last day before a week off school. YES.


----------



## Surlysomething

That sounds heavenly.

I have a gift cert for a pedicure...sounds like something that I should do this weekend. 




Victoria08 said:


> I went to the spa today  I had a facial and got my nails done. So relaxing!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm excited and nervous. I start martial arts today after a few weeks of delays thanks to illness and doctors saying wait till you're better.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Ahhh finally a week break from school. And I got some angel food cake, banana split icecream, whipped cream and strawberries.. put those bad boys together and devoured it. And I might be having Chinese for dinner. BEST. DAY. EVER.


----------



## spiritangel

I dreampt I was a member of Starkid on stage with them and everything


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Alcohol and my girls :wubu:, what more can a woman ask for?

It would be nice to not have some creeper try to hit on us, one by one as he got shot down.

But still couldn't ruin my night.


----------



## HottiMegan

I survived my first martial arts class. Didn't do much martial arts.. i am so sore!! I have more ab muscles than i ever thought and each section hurts!!! I surprised myself at how much i was able to actually do though. I got nauseous through the work out, left over from yesterdays bug. I still feel good at what i was able to accomplish. I hope tomorrow means some actual martial arts.


----------



## Librarygirl

spiritangel said:


> ( Darn it now I have the constantanople (eek how do you spell that?) is Istanbul etc song in my head sounds like lots of amazing adventures coming your way)



Haha! Me too now!

Very happy that the evil 2.5 day migraine has GONE!
And I got a lovely handwritten letter + postcards and a late night email from my charming Spanish penfriend yesterday. Getting post is SO exciting!
And I've had fun doing some French translation for the first time in ages today.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Enjoying the beautiful sunny weather


----------



## instantkarma

Hubby and I went shopping, had pizza for dinner, and now are relaxing, waiting for the Hurricanes hockey game to start. Oh, and I have new pillows. That's a good day for me, haha.


----------



## dharmabean

We took a trip into The Dalles, about 1.25 hours away, to do some major grocery shopping. We had lunch together. Enjoyed the 55-60 degree weather. We went to a few thrift stores. Checked out Kmart. Just had a nice time together. MUCH NEEDED!


----------



## danielson123

Helping my cousin who is having trouble with calculus today. It's these little things that make me feel useful.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Finding more worms for my worm farm for fishing


----------



## Pandasaur

I got three call backs for interviews for this week...feeling pretty loved right now


----------



## CleverBomb

Our cat jumped up on the dining table (which is normally no-cats-land) but was being a GOOD kitty for doing so this time: he was tracking a bee that had gotten into the house and was on the ceiling over the table. Made it easy to swat.

I wouldn't have noticed the thing if he hadn't been implacably pursuing it, like a good cat. A VERY good cat. 

Extra Kibble Time for kitty. 

And pets.


----------



## Mathias

I thought my Ipod was totally FUBAR, but I fixed it and managed to get all of my music back onto it without losing anything.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*MAD MEN returns April 7th for 2 hour premiere!!!!*


----------



## x0emnem0x

If things go right I get to see my niece (although she woke up sick today, great lol) and my mom got called off work so I won't get to be home alone all day today! Woo!


----------



## danielson123

I like my job. It is the best 8 hours of my day. Mostly because the rest of the time I'm sleeping or sitting quietly. At work I can talk to people, make jokes, make people laugh. People rely on me and I don't disappoint them.


----------



## Weirdo890

I came to the realization that the only thing holding me back in life is me. Another step forward.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Getting my Merc back from the dealer and not overfilling the petrol tank.


----------



## dharmabean

I'm getting a lot of kudos at work in my new position. I'm being told I'm doing very well. This makes me feel like a valuable employee.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Had a good morning/afternoon... woke up at 7 am, sat around and played videogames til 10.. left to go see The Great and Powerful Oz in HUGE SCREEN THEATRE in 2D (it was actually a really good movie) and then had Panda Express for lunch (favorite) then went to brother/sister-in-laws house to watch TV and my mom did puzzles with Grandma Marie (sister-in-laws grandma lol she is old and adorable) it was a relaxing day but now I'm home and have just had nice talks with my couple close friends today. It's been an overall enjoyable day for once!


----------



## Mathias

I'm happy my family agreed with me when I told them I wanted a new driving instructor. The one I've had these last few weeks is terrible.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Playing soccer again


----------



## Pandasaur

I finally got a new job =) Im so happy, first day is in April. I was kind of freaking out today because I took a drug test after being sick and drinking mucinex like it was koolaid. Ugh I hope everything works out.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am happy because I am brewing up something kind of exciting for me. I don't want to talk about it until I am further into it. I am tapping into a creative outlet again and having fun. It makes me happy to have a purpose other than mothering.


----------



## CleverBomb

Bureaucratic efficiency making my life easier! Might just have been a matter of timing, but a process that was supposed to take a state institution and a federal office four weeks between them, was completed in just fifteen days. 

And every little bit helps.


----------



## 1love_emily

I'm happy because my spring break has started! Granted, I'm not doing anything fun over break, but at least I don't have to go to school!


----------



## spiritangel

I finally got to see A very potter senior year and it was every bit as awesome as I thought it would be.


----------



## Weirdo890

This is the last week of my school quarter! :happy:


----------



## kaylaisamachine

There are a few things I should feel happy about:

My blood results came back and everything is normal! Spring Break is next week so I just need to power through my midterms this week. I got a hair cut and although I was dreading it, I actually dig it more than how I looked before. I might have gotten a job this week (not sure about this one yet though) and spring is approaching along with the semester almost being over! Things are looking up.


----------



## spiritangel

I got shouted brekky at the Tea Club a fresh apple and pineapple juice and toasted banana bread yummm


----------



## HottiMegan

I went to an ENT today and there isn't anything majorly wrong with me. I have fluid in my ears but it's normal after a sinus/ear infection. The dizzy spells are par for the course too. I hate the dizzy spells but it sounds like I'm okay in all things ENT related.. That makes me happy. I was afraid i'd need ear tubes or something.


----------



## spiritangel

I won a stencil on tuesday tutorials today, and and and mega mega cheap (like 2 for $1) cadbury easter eggs at woolies I get easter eggs this year and cause they are so cheap can afford to buy my sister and nieces an egg each


----------



## Pandasaur

I used restraint and didn't tell my 'former' boss how much she sucks at life..I am going to make my 2 week transition as smooth as possible.


----------



## dharmabean

Do you know what's totally rewarding?

Writing a review on a book that I have read, having the author contact me and ask permission to use a quote from my review for media/PR purposes.

That... is totally rewarding. &#9829;


----------



## snuggletiger

Dharmabean thats really great good for you.
Spirited Angel How neat you got easter candy. Even nicer is knowing you're sharing because you're a very sharing a person and an inspiration

I am happy because I am starting to feel like I am making progress beating the depression


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got my cargo cover for my Merc. Now I can keep things hidden in the boot better.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I got some chinese food from the mall :eat1: :eat2: 

I don't care if it is processed food and might effect my newly diagnosed MS, I haven't had it in months and wanted to have it at least one more time


----------



## Oona

I got all my log-in info for school! I can't wait to start!


----------



## penguin

I won a 3kg chocolate rabbit yesterday, worth $150. I think I'll go pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> I won a 3kg chocolate rabbit yesterday, worth $150. I think I'll go pick it up tomorrow.



Thats awesome bet Amie's eyes pop out of her head 




I got cheap easter eggs and looked online a little while ago and they are at the price they should have been instead of 2 for $1 it was 2 for $5 and 4 of the packs of minis for $6 now $10 I got mega lucky wonder how many people were lucky like me before they fixed it.

plus I discovered I have more money left than I thought so even though I forgot to buy drink I can go get some on the weekend thinking of taking myself to see oz


----------



## Jeeshcristina

penguin said:


> I won a 3kg chocolate rabbit yesterday, worth $150. I think I'll go pick it up tomorrow.



That is amazing!!!!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Gonna pick up my dear Canadian from the airport in a few short hours.  AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Oona

Today is going to be fucking awesome! Why?

1- My too tight pants (that have been hidden on the top shelf of my closet) FIT and are loose!
2- It's Friday!
3- Because I fucking said so!


----------



## Surlysomething

I approve of this post! 



Oona said:


> Today is going to be fucking awesome! Why?
> 
> 1- My too tight pants (that have been hidden on the top shelf of my closet) FIT and are loose!
> 2- It's Friday!
> 3- Because I fucking said so!


----------



## Pandasaur

I have cake, Chinese food, and international horror movies...my life is complete


----------



## dharmabean

1. You're totally adorable.
2. Hell ya it's Friday, I can get behind this statement.
3. This message has been approved by the Oona Rocks Campaign.




Oona said:


> Today is going to be fucking awesome! Why?
> 
> 1- My too tight pants (that have been hidden on the top shelf of my closet) FIT and are loose!
> 2- It's Friday!
> 3- Because I fucking said so!


----------



## balletguy

Its friday and I got into the Rum


----------



## CleverBomb

Finally found an automatic pencil lead that leaves a sufficiently dark line for me to read easily (0.7mm, grade 2B lead in a Pentel "Quicker Clicker" -- the stock, and most commonly available replacement, lead is HB or H). I've used the 0.5mm version with HB lead for years, which was precise but not quite as visible.

It's the little things, really.


----------



## Lovelyone

A package I needed to send out tomorrow got posted today instead. She'll get it a day earlier than expected.


----------



## Victoria08

Only one more day at work, and then I get 3 days off! I'll probably get bored by day #2, but I'm happy to have a break anyway.


----------



## balletguy

Its Saterday!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The short beautiful weather outside


----------



## HottiMegan

Max had a wonderful birthday. I got to meet most of his friends for the first time and I love knowing what sweet kids he is friends with. I love that


----------



## MattB

Had a nap, watched TV, played guitar. Win all around.


----------



## danielson123

What am I not happy about today? My promotion not kicking in yet, that's what.

Everything else though, is incredible.


----------



## spiritangel

That Kiindness still exists


----------



## Piink

I'm happy that I have made the decision to accept who I am. If I can't love me, then no one else will. Starting today, I've got a new outlook on life. And I couldn't be happier about it! 

And I think I will finally look into taking a trip to the UK. Not sure where I'll go specifically, but I've always wanted to go!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Got to spend the evening with my niece.  Always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I made a pear shaped snowman in my front yard today. 

View attachment 581345_574092815936057_2133246702_n.jpg


----------



## Pandasaur

Realizing that this is my final week at this job =)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Making 20 dollars for removing the snow on my neighbor's drieway


----------



## Piink

Got an amazing package in the mail today. An amazing artist drew a picture of my beautiful mare. It looks so much like her. I'm trying so hard not to cry looking at it. I love love love love it! Now, I've just got to find the perfect frame for it! 

View attachment fancys.jpg


----------



## snuggletiger

Congrats on the choccy Penguin
Nice picture Pink  I think a frame with a dark cherry stained frame would be great.

What im happy about today is its Day 24. Trying to sort out alot of emotions. Somedays stuff is clear some days its not. 

I am happy that I am taking care of things that I let go neglected because I tuned out.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Getting over an illness this morning


----------



## spiritangel

A friend put money in my account so I could recharge my phone and gave me extra sooo I got to get an air popper (which I have been wanting for ages) and a cup cake maker as easter pressies 

pretty awesome cause they were mega cheap as well


----------



## Jon Blaze

I had a minor out of body experience while listening to epsilon brainwaves.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Right now and hopefully for a long time, I am making Multiple Sclerosis my bitch!

Had some good energy today. Wash a load of dishes, cleaned & sorted my closet, and now about to take a shower and relax before a new episode of New Girl comes on


----------



## Pandasaur

1. I am going to NYC in MAY!!! My best friend got me a ticket for my birthday
2. I start my new job in April

Now the only issue is begging my new boss to let me go to NYC in May because my friend didn't realize I was starting so soon...ugh I will only miss 2 days of work >.<


----------



## Surlysomething

It's a one day at a time thing for sure, girlie. I'm starting to worry about summer though and it's heat and my intolerance with my MS.

Keep up the good fight, i'm with you! 



TwilightStarr said:


> Right now and hopefully for a long time, I am making Multiple Sclerosis my bitch!
> 
> Had some good energy today. Wash a load of dishes, cleaned & sorted my closet, and now about to take a shower and relax before a new episode of New Girl comes on


----------



## TwilightStarr

Surlysomething said:


> It's a one day at a time thing for sure, girlie. I'm starting to worry about summer though and it's heat and my intolerance with my MS.
> 
> Keep up the good fight, i'm with you!



I am definitely going for the one day at a time, that's the best way to handle everything.
Yeah I am super worried about summer too, especially with the Kentucky humidity  It's all so new to me but I hope it doesn't change to much of how I would normally spend my summer.


----------



## Surlysomething

Because this disease is so all over the place, don't think you're going to have all the symptoms or affects. Just take it one day at a time. Try to stay hydrated, out of the direct sun when it's hot out. Keep your core cool if you can.

You'll do great. Just work with it and make adjustments. 

If you ever want to talk about, give me a shout!



TwilightStarr said:


> I am definitely going for the one day at a time, that's the best way to handle everything.
> Yeah I am super worried about summer too, especially with the Kentucky humidity  It's all so new to me but I hope it doesn't change to much of how I would normally spend my summer.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that my body is okay after class three of martial arts. I am hoping that tomorrow it will be the case too. I am wanting to go twice a week from now on, so that means Friday will be class four for me. Yipes! (I got to use the nunchakus last night... i'm all badass now  )


----------



## Saoirse

I spent the last few nights chlin with some awesome dudes!! I love love love my friends! Got to catch up with someone I haven't seen in a long time. I've known him for years since we were in school together and he's good friends with my neighbor, but I don't remember the last time we chilled! So good to see him and hear him play his guitar. The boy is TALENTED! (and cuuuuute and sweet and funny!)


----------



## dharmabean

It's my friday.


----------



## Piink

I'm happy that I started decluttering my life, again. First things to go? My frumpy wardrobe. I've got some sexy legs and I'm going to work them this summer*. So that means a shopping trip for some new sexy dresses, skirts, and some new shoes! That is, as soon as this random cold spell goes away. I'm just not made for cold weather. 

_*And I think I just made myself sound like a hooker!_


----------



## Pandasaur

I found some apartments in my price range neat my new job =)))), its in the city...Its like sex in the city...except with an awkward chubby black girl counselor who hasn't had sex!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Surlysomething said:


> Because this disease is so all over the place, don't think you're going to have all the symptoms or affects. Just take it one day at a time. Try to stay hydrated, out of the direct sun when it's hot out. Keep your core cool if you can.
> 
> You'll do great. Just work with it and make adjustments.
> 
> If you ever want to talk about, give me a shout!




Yeah I was going over a list of the most common symptoms and luckily so far I only have about 11 of them and they are definitely ones I can handle, since I have been for the 6 months.

I'll have an issue with staying out of direct sun, since every summer we like to take my nephew to the local playground and let him play in the water park  But I'll try and go at least once and make sure I drink lots of cold water the whole time and hopefully that will work! xfingers crossedx 

Thanks! It definitely helps to talk to people who know what it's like!


----------



## Victoria08

I got my tax refund :happy:. My credit card is now paid off, and I have officially saved enough money to go on vacation this summer. I'm thinking Mexico, again. Now I just have to keep saving so I can get a ticket to visit friends/family in England.


----------



## Surlysomething

Anytime, girlie. It's a weird disease so it's really nice to talk to other people about it and not feel so alone in our strange daily goings on. Haha.

I'm going to the lake with my family this year too and i'm a bit worried about the sun (a lot worried) but i'm going to make sure I stay out of the direct high heat and keep cool as much as I can. Being in the water will help with that.

Stay positive! 




TwilightStarr said:


> Yeah I was going over a list of the most common symptoms and luckily so far I only have about 11 of them and they are definitely ones I can handle, since I have been for the 6 months.
> 
> I'll have an issue with staying out of direct sun, since every summer we like to take my nephew to the local playground and let him play in the water park  But I'll try and go at least once and make sure I drink lots of cold water the whole time and hopefully that will work! xfingers crossedx
> 
> Thanks! It definitely helps to talk to people who know what it's like!


----------



## Oona

So I live in a smallish town and I'm one of very few white girls and I legitimately got hit on today. 

Mind you it was at the gas station, but still!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Off work early today and off tomorrow as well.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Surlysomething said:


> Anytime, girlie. It's a weird disease so it's really nice to talk to other people about it and not feel so alone in our strange daily goings on. Haha.
> 
> I'm going to the lake with my family this year too and i'm a bit worried about the sun (a lot worried) but i'm going to make sure I stay out of the direct high heat and keep cool as much as I can. Being in the water will help with that.
> 
> Stay positive!




Oh yeah! It definitely helps a lot to talk about it all! 
I've discovered it's really easy to feel alone in this disease but if you have the right support it helps. 
I don't know what I would do without my mom and best friends!

Yeah the water should help a lot! 
I think what will help me at the playground is that the benches where I usually sit have a cover over them and if I have to I will stick my feet in the water with my nephew lol


----------



## spiritangel

This week I got a full week to myself at home its been months and months since I got to just take a whole week for me time. Its been awesome and next week I meet my new Dr, she has an awesome rep and I found her through a mutual friend kinda excited as it may be a really good thing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My swim skirt came today, and It just made me so happy and like 100x more excited for summer WHICH NEEDS TO HURRY ITS ASS UP JUST SAYIN'.


----------



## Surlysomething

Yep, keep cool and if you need to talk, reach out. There are lots of really cool MS forums and stuff.

And air conditioning will be your friend, trust me. haha.






TwilightStarr said:


> Oh yeah! It definitely helps a lot to talk about it all!
> I've discovered it's really easy to feel alone in this disease but if you have the right support it helps.
> I don't know what I would do without my mom and best friends!
> 
> Yeah the water should help a lot!
> I think what will help me at the playground is that the benches where I usually sit have a cover over them and if I have to I will stick my feet in the water with my nephew lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Its beautiful outside, did some bird watching, and about to have some BBQ tonight.


----------



## dharmabean

Flowers and a cupcake from my guy.  

:: blush ::


----------



## Piink

Even though I am feeling like complete crap, I broke out my LBD and bought myself a new pair of peep-toe wedges, and tried out the new "smoothing" slip I bought. Lemme just say, I fell awesome in this outfit! :wubu:

And I am working on a date for a girls night out! And I plan on taking lots of piccies when we go out. She is a smaller BBW and one of my childhood besties!  So I guess that would make it a fat girls night out! :smitten: lol

I've also got a lovely date with my Daddy for a fishing trip. I haven't been in so long, I've probably forgot how to fish.  Never a better time to make sure!

ETA: Things are looking up for this girl!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

dharmabean said:


> Flowers and a cupcake from my guy.
> 
> :: blush ::


I couldn't rep you, but those are so pretty! :]


----------



## balletguy

its vodka time!!!


----------



## dharmabean

Your Plump Princess said:


> I couldn't rep you, but those are so pretty! :]



Ty!!
He job shadowed at my work. He's trying to get on at the kitchen at the hospital. He's had two interviews and today he job shadowed. This was his "thank you" to me for recommending him and helping him with the process.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Surlysomething said:


> Yep, keep cool and if you need to talk, reach out. There are lots of really cool MS forums and stuff.
> 
> And air conditioning will be your friend, trust me. haha.



Yeah I came across the MS World forums but didn't join yet or look around to much, but it's on my to do list.

Yeah air conditioning is always my friend but probably even more so this year!


----------



## spiritangel

Chatting to a hot guy (how can that not make you happy?)

new ideas, accomplishing small goals

and an unplanned day that is meandering along nicely


----------



## spiritangel

I have the Krispy Kreme romance, a cadbury easter egg and Starkid I am ready to chill and enjoy the rest of my evening


which was spent making the most adorable fantasy film butterflies.


----------



## Lovelyone

Game of Thrones Marathon.


----------



## HottiMegan

Finally got our taxes done. I am happy that for the first time in like 5 years we don't owe the state. They owe us! Having a house rules.. (well we pay like 2k in property taxes)


----------



## spiritangel

For the last couple of days I have had an inexplainable feeling of joy and happiness, and a strong sense of inner peace

Loving this feeling


----------



## Pandasaur

spiritangel said:


> Chatting to a hot guy (how can that not make you happy?)
> 
> new ideas, accomplishing small goals
> 
> and an unplanned day that is meandering along nicely




AWESOME!! I hope he is wonderful =))))


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Dying eggs for easter


----------



## Oona

I made the extra trip to Phoenix today to dye Easter eggs with my munchkin. We had a blast!


----------



## Piink

I won a contest for some horse stuff and I'll be donating it to a friend of mine for the new little rescue pony she has. I'll also be looking into maybe fostering the little girl. She is as cute as a button and needs some loving.


----------



## Oona

I woke up in a (drug induced) fantastic mood and I like it! 

With all the crap going on in my life, I needed this. 

Anti-anxiety meds = win!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I got 2 trial shifts from 2 different places this week!  I'm going to be a working lady soon, hopefully!


----------



## Oona

I got to spend an amazing day with my beautiful little girl. <3


----------



## Oona

I have an official D-Day- May 30th! 

*FINALLY!!*


----------



## Ruffie

Last day of work before I pack and head off to Montego Bay with my son. He won a trip for high sales at work and is taking his old mom with him to Jamaica. And my adopted daughter is finishing her practicum and classes in social work today. Her husband (My adopted son) finishing up two classes and he will be a teacher. They both convocate next month.


----------



## spiritangel

Piink said:


> I won a contest for some horse stuff and I'll be donating it to a friend of mine for the new little rescue pony she has. I'll also be looking into maybe fostering the little girl. She is as cute as a button and needs some loving.



that is awesome on both counts  and it must feel so good.



A friend sent me a box of tops and shrugs today and it was like christmas here seriously so much fun.

And I have been having fun buying a few small ($1 or less) crafty things on ebay and am seriously considering entering a local art competition and using my broken tablet at part of it (you never know if I win its like 1k prize or get peoples choice thats $500 more than pays for my poor smashed tablet which was a cheapie to begin with)


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Even though my father is still alive, this got to me when I saw it.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

First trial shift went well! He wants me to come back on Wednesday for another. I have a trial shift on Monday for the other store though, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to like that job more. Decisions, decisions. We'll see.


----------



## danielson123

I have all next week off and I'm about to leave for Vegas. So yeah, happy.


----------



## Micara

My best friend since I was 6 had her baby this morning! Her name is Chantal Isabelle and I love it.  I'm an honorary Auntie!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy because Max's sleepover is almost over. Whenever there are three kids, one inevitably gets ganged up on or left out and that kid was Alex. He had a lot of tears shed today. I feel bad for him being the little sibling. I went through that as the youngest too.


----------



## spiritangel

I am going to town to get a canvas to start work on an entry for a local art competition, I love to create and have ideas in overdrive for this one 

plus the added bonus I found a way to use parts of my broken tablet and looked at the casing and totally see an otp project in my future with it.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

I'll have a car of my own tomorrow, no more borrowing other people's cars and especially no more public transport. I'm from Sydney, public transport here is 100% substandard... complete with skanky unairconditioned tin can trains and everything! Ok vent over, back to the positive!!

It's a 2002 Volvo S80 T6, it's in amazing condition for its age and it's got low mileage. I so can't wait to cruise around in it tomorrow!!!


----------



## balletguy

its saterday


----------



## TwilightStarr

Got some awesome finds at yardsales & thrift store half off sale today!!

A hot pink carrying case for my kindle - 50 cents
Ridiculously awesome dinosaur costume for my nephew - 25 cents
A big box of books - $1
Patty Mayonaise & Skeeter from Doug key chains - 50 cents for both
15 kids clothes hangers - $1 (you can never have enough hangers for kids clothes! We usually get 5 for $1 at the dollar store)


You know you are jealou!


----------



## Surlysomething

Rocked the treadmill. Slowly getting stronger.


----------



## Piink

I worked the bake sale for my friends horse rescue. I was out there from 8am to 2 pm. We did awesome. I'm so proud to be affiliated with them. They are a great bunch of people. 

Only thing I'm not happy about? My tender skinned pasty self now has a red face, shoulders, arms, and chest. Ugh. This is gonna hurt! I don't do sunburn well.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

The news is about a week old now, but I'm still super excited that Disney/Pixar is doing a sequel to 'Finding Nemo', due in 2015, titled 'Finding Dory' and Ellen is reprising her role. Yay!


----------



## spiritangel

Luv2BNaughty said:


> The news is about a week old now, but I'm still super excited that Disney/Pixar is doing a sequel to 'Finding Nemo', due in 2015, titled 'Finding Dory' and Ellen is reprising her role. Yay!



omg I did not hear that news wooo hoo, Darren Criss sand a song on her show its on Youtube and he actually used the words its a story about dory, wonder if that helped things along (it was some time ago)

thats awesome


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Surlysomething said:


> Rocked the treadmill. Slowly getting stronger.



Proud of you. <3


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

spiritangel said:


> omg I did not hear that news wooo hoo, Darren Criss sand a song on her show its on Youtube and he actually used the words its a story about dory, wonder if that helped things along (it was some time ago)
> 
> thats awesome



It could have! I'm just so thrilled!

I love how she announced it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JJmDavBXrw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Piink

It's a lovely afternoon and I think I'm going to go hang out under the Banyan tree with my pops and give the pups a bath. Nothing like father/daughter time!


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww...thanks, sweetie. 




kaylaisamachine said:


> Proud of you. <3


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Rocked the treadmill. Slowly getting stronger.



Atta girl! Slow and steady gives the best results!


I shocked myself over the weekend... I was able to run an 8 minute mile.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks!

And that's amazing! Go girl!





Oona said:


> Atta girl! Slow and steady gives the best results!
> 
> 
> I shocked myself over the weekend... I was able to run an 8 minute mile.


----------



## Lovelyone

I received a cute little change purse with plus sized ladies with bathing suits on...and fruit shaped bodies (behinds) in the mail Friday as part of a gift exchange....it made me very happy.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's kind of a silly happy but since starting martial arts, my legs have slimmed down a little. (my legs hurt pretty bad after a class, so i know i'm working them) The happy is i was able to put on a pair of non-plus size knee high socks and get them half way up my calf. (they're too short to hit my knees with my big feet and long legs) That's a fun, cheesy little thing that tickles me 

eta: I'm also really happy that my instructor is so cool with my hugeness and makes accommodations for me. She's even cool with special ordering a uniform for me


----------



## Librarygirl

1.The joyful ambiguity of language and a little playful flirting!
2. The availability of American sweets on a little stall here in a small English town (I have a MOON PIE!!)
3. A round of applause after my talk this morning.
4. New colleague who started the week well by bringing his homemade cake in!
5. Could spring actually be coming to England (not too sure on this one, but I did see sunshine today, even if I was wearing a scarf and gloves, lol!)


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I got the job! Now, I just have to figure out the rest of my problems before the end of May and I will be all set.


----------



## Surlysomething

YAY! Congrats, chickie!



kaylaisamachine said:


> I got the job! Now, I just have to figure out the rest of my problems before the end of May and I will be all set.


----------



## Oona

I'm happy that, since my realization last night, things are more clear than they have been in a long time.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Surlysomething said:


> YAY! Congrats, chickie!



Thank you love!


----------



## spiritangel

Getting my Mojo flowing after cleaning out (sorting and tidying) 4 ribbon tins, and making stuff for my happiness jar decorating kits I have almost finished my 2 page mixed media take on 12 tags for april, extra happy cause it will be my 150th post on my craft blog


----------



## Piink

I talked to one of my best friends today. My day hasn't been the greatest, but she knows just what to say to make it all better! I love that girl!!


----------



## CastingPearls

One of the nurses at my dad's nursing home just handed me a new Hello Kitty lanyard for my keys and my dad was able to wiggle his thumb and walk with assistance.


----------



## Surlysomething

That's great, E!

<3



CastingPearls said:


> my dad was able to wiggle his thumb and walk with assistance.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

To be in my bed and not have to deal with the roads because of the serve weather.


----------



## Morganer

Located the correct sensor through the interchange.


----------



## Piink

Today has been a productive day. I'm trying to find things to do to take my mind off of things. So far, I've cleaned out the pick-up, packed the rest of my exes stuff up, did 2 loads of laundry, redecorated the bathroom, got my fishing gear ready for the weekend, and planned a trip to Bass Pro to take a look at the gun totes. I want to find something that my rifle fits in better than the current soft case I have it in. 

Did it take my mind off of things? Nope. Ugh.


----------



## Oona

Mini road trip with my awesome roommate tonight! I don't care if it's just going to San Diego and back. I love road trips. We do our best talking on them.

(for those that read my post in the "oy, it's letters to people and things, part deuce!" I have spoken with him and he said he will make more of an effort... we shall see)


----------



## Piink

I happy to see my Momma laughing. Even if it is at my expense.


----------



## Surlysomething

Have fun and good luck! 

<3




Oona said:


> Mini road trip with my awesome roommate tonight! I don't care if it's just going to San Diego and back. I love road trips. We do our best talking on them.
> 
> (for those that read my post in the "oy, it's letters to people and things, part deuce!" I have spoken with him and he said he will make more of an effort... we shall see)


----------



## Librarygirl

Starting to plan my autumn trip to the USA!!!!!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

So this might be a little bit TMI, but I had to share it with someone. So first off, I'm the first bigger girl that Noah has ever dated. I was worried that it might scare him away, so I would poke light fun at it. At the beginning of my relationship with Noah, I jokingly said to him that if we ever broke up, he would probably only date bigger women after me and that I'd convert him. 

A couple days ago, we were talking about how I don't like sleeping in my bed when he's not with me because it's a big bed and it feels so empty when I'm alone. He told me he would buy me a body pillow (he has one, too) but I told him that it wouldn't be the same because it doesn't have the features he has like his scent or just the fact that it doesn't breathe. Then he said his body pillow doesn't really do it for him either and I asked why. He said it's too skinny. I said, "What? Not realistic enough for you?" and he said, "well you did say you would convert me." I couldn't contain how happy that made me feel. Ever since then, our sex life has been crazy and I have this new confidence that I didn't have as much of before. I think he notices it, too. XP Hopefully only good things from here on. ^_^


----------



## AuntHen

kaylaisamachine said:


> So this might be a little bit TMI, but I had to share it with someone. So first off, I'm the first bigger girl that Noah has ever dated. I was worried that it might scare him away, so I would poke light fun at it. At the beginning of my relationship with Noah, I jokingly said to him that if we ever broke up, he would probably only date bigger women after me and that I'd convert him.
> 
> A couple days ago, we were talking about how I don't like sleeping in my bed when he's not with me because it's a big bed and it feels so empty when I'm alone. He told me he would buy me a body pillow (he has one, too) but I told him that it wouldn't be the same because it doesn't have the features he has like his scent or just the fact that it doesn't breathe. Then he said his body pillow doesn't really do it for him either and I asked why. He said it's too skinny. I said, "What? Not realistic enough for you?" and he said, "well you did say you would convert me." I couldn't contain how happy that made me feel. Ever since then, our sex life has been crazy and I have this new confidence that I didn't have as much of before. I think he notices it, too. XP Hopefully only good things from here on. ^_^



Awesome!!!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

kaylaisamachine said:


> Hopefully only good things from here on. ^_^



I hope so too! So happy for you mamas.


----------



## Morganer

Just made $5400!


----------



## Morganer

^^ Almost forgot.. AND I am going to work today. w00t!


----------



## Lovelyone

watching Little Nemo and eating sloppy joes and tater chips with my great niece.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Morganer said:


> Just made $5400!



I can haz?


----------



## Saoirse

Lovely afternoon date with a hot boy! We hiked all over the woods, getting baked and amusing ourselves, got dirty in the dirt . Went out to dinner and ate real good. Decided to go see Jurassic Park, but had an hour to kill, so we drove to a secluded spot by the lake and got dirty again. The movie was awesome and we had so much fun!


----------



## Morganer

Interview today.


----------



## Morganer

x0emnem0x said:


> I can haz?



That one has gone to expenses, and the next car.. but maybe we can talk about the $1300 I am receiving Wednesday?  Flip, flip, flip. That' how we go..


----------



## Morganer




----------



## Oona

Sure, it's Monday, but it's a badass Monday! 

I'm in a great mood for no apparent reason!


----------



## one2one

I just found the diamond earring I discovered missing this morning ... I'm so unbelievably happy about that!


----------



## spiritangel

It wont mean anything to non scrappers but I got to layby a letterpress today with 5 of the design packs, a mat, 3 inks, and pack of metal sheets for $65 pretty stoked as the letter press here was originally $85 and the design packs were $39.95 each reduced to $3 I love a good bargain but especially one that will be great to create with

And my sister laybyed hers last week so I will be paying hers off as well as a christmas and birthday pressie (with some of the design sets) so that is one person checked off the pressie list for this year always a relief.


----------



## Oona

Last night was almost surreal. I spent 4 hours with a guy that loves it when I am myself. So it was 4 hours of nerdiness, Netflix, and laughing.


----------



## Morganer

Oona said:


> Last night was almost surreal. I spent 4 hours with a guy that loves it when I am myself. So it was 4 hours of nerdiness, Netflix, and laughing.



I feel that is the greatest joy; finding someone that you can do that with, and isn't pretending. You GO girl!!


----------



## Oona

Morganer said:


> I feel that is the greatest joy; finding someone that you can do that with, and isn't pretending. You GO girl!!



The only problem is he becomes scarce for a week or more after each time we hang out. Ah well... sometimes is better than not at all


----------



## Piink

This ...






It is an "I'm Sorry" gift from my ex. I'll get it in two weeks as he had to have it sized. 

He knows my favorite color is pink, so this is the ring he picked out for me. We spent nearly three years together. We've talked and now he understands what he did wrong. He needed to grow up, and me throwing in the towel seems to be the thing that made him realize that. I just hope he continues to improve on himself.


----------



## Oona

Corporate is here and, surprisingly, it's going well.


----------



## Oona

My guy friend made me some bad-ass Halo Reach & RvB posters!

And he made me a few these awesome stickers! 

View attachment 901635_558484167518881_2041598988_o.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

To not drive in the rain... For now


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Oona said:


> My guy friend made me some bad-ass Halo Reach & RvB posters!
> 
> And he made me a few these awesome stickers!



Cool sticker.


----------



## Piink

Went and seen my most favorite hair stylist today (actually just got home from there!) and I went from my long shaggy mop to a cute inverted bob. Also got my brows waxed again. I had forgotten just how that felt!  So glad I did it. I missed that crazy girl!!!


----------



## Oona

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Cool sticker.



Thanks! He made some for my car, but he said he wants to do "something cool" with them, so he hasn't put them on yet.


----------



## CAMellie

I am extremely happy because my little doggy has been such an awesome girl these past few days. SO proud of her!!!


----------



## Mathias

I got called in for a follow up interview.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Today while riding down the road, my nephew was singing along when I played Fun. & Mumford & Sons!!  

I loved it!! 

Because I'd bet my last dollar that had he been being raised by his actual mother the past 9 months, he would be listening to shit he shouldn't be, like Lil Wayne & Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Lovelyone

A while ago I showed my 5 y/o great niece my photos of my trip to Vegas. She asked if I had fun. I said "Yes, Aunt Terri loves Vegas". Now, every time she sees a picture of me on FB she points at my picture and says, "Is that Terri Vegas?" I say "Yep that's her" so now EVERY picture of me she points to and says, "Terri Vegas". It cracks me up.


----------



## SuperMishe

Usually not much, but today - that they have suspect #2 in custody. Hopefully, this is over and Boston can rest.


----------



## CAMellie

I got my pain and anxiety meds today


----------



## Piink

I got my Google Nexus 7 and I love it! I'm not a very techy person, but I'm getting the hang of it fairly easy.


----------



## Librarygirl

I spent the day being a 'tourist' in the town where I work and with the best weather of the year so far had a great day out!


----------



## HottiMegan

It's sunny and beautiful out. My house is pretty clean and my kids are in a great mood. Life feels nice right now. Oh and i'm so happy that i'm half way to my yellow belt in TKD/hapkido


----------



## MRdobolina

420 ..... nuff said


----------



## Micara

Had a good day! Got my daughter's prom dress 20% off, went to see Theresa Caputo and left inspired, and left the casino up $5. Now hanging with the bf.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Micara said:


> Had a good day! Got my daughter's prom dress 20% off, went to see Theresa Caputo and left inspired, and left the casino up $5. Now hanging with the bf.



So did you get a reading from Theresa? I'd so love that but #1 I live in California and #2 I probably couldn't afford her!!!


----------



## danielson123

I should be back in Vegas sooner than originally expected.


----------



## Micara

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> So did you get a reading from Theresa? I'd so love that but #1 I live in California and #2 I probably couldn't afford her!!!



No she read people in the row in front of me. But she said that a lot of time, the spirits will "piggyback" each other, so if she throws something out there and the person doesn't recognize it, it may be from another loved one. I heard several things that made me feel my grandma. I felt very inspired when I left. There were a lot of really touching moments too. And Larry was there! He stood off to the side about 50 feet from me.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I may be super durnk right now... but its okay im try ing my haddest to make a post that sounds decently intelligent or somewaht okay.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Micara said:


> No she read people in the row in front of me. But she said that a lot of time, the spirits will "piggyback" each other, so if she throws something out there and the person doesn't recognize it, it may be from another loved one. I heard several things that made me feel my grandma. I felt very inspired when I left. There were a lot of really touching moments too. And Larry was there! He stood off to the side about 50 feet from me.



That is terrific - too bad you didn't get an specific reading but that is great that your Grandma was there. How nice that Larry was there too - I love her and her show!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*17 years ago today on a beautiful day just like this; with the shades drawn...and ALONE...i went to my first NA meeting and never looked back....by the grace of GOD

livng clean & sober*


----------



## Surlysomething

*AWESOME!* 


Hard, hard work every single day, lady. Way to go!






HDANGEL15 said:


> *17 years ago today on a beautiful day just like this; with the shades drawn...and ALONE...i went to my first NA meeting and never looked back....by the grace of GOD
> 
> livng clean & sober*


----------



## Webmaster

First pool day of the year. Yeah!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy i advocated for myself and overlooked my sever white coat syndrome and went to prompt care today. I hurt my back/hips yesterday and it gave me considerable pain. I couldn't physically stand up at one point today. I felt broken and scared. I got a shot of super-advil and some muscle relaxers and i feel nearly human. I am still hurting but it's a hurt i can deal with. I felt the worst pain i have EVER felt. I am glad i did something for myself.


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> *17 years ago today on a beautiful day just like this; with the shades drawn...and ALONE...i went to my first NA meeting and never looked back....by the grace of GOD
> 
> livng clean & sober*


That's impressive. Congratulations!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> *AWESOME!*
> 
> 
> Hard, hard work every single day, lady. Way to go!





CleverBomb said:


> That's impressive. Congratulations!


*
Thanks so much for the support !!!
Having a celebratory party / open house on Saturday after my HOME GROUP!!*


----------



## Saoirse

He said he's going to miss me when Im on vaca for 6 days (OMG we leave on weds!)! Im stil l having trouble believing him, but it was nice to hear, especially after we had such a pleasant day together.


----------



## penguin

This time six years ago I was in the hospital, finally in labour. I still find it hard to believe that so much time has passed, and that little baby is now this wonderful, amazing child. I remember wondering what she would look like, what she would sound like, what would she be interested in, and what sort of person she'd be. I had no idea she would be this beautiful, charming child, who is so caring, kind, compassionate, clever and funny. I'm constantly amazed at her insights, her humour, her passion and her kindness. It's not always easy raising her by myself, but she's worth it. She has made me laugh at least once every single day of the last six years, even when I was at my lowest. She has brought so much joy and happiness into my life, and I feel truly honoured and blessed to be her mother. She is growing up all too fast, but I know she will continue to be a wonderful person as she grows up. I love this munchkinbutt, stinkybutt, little Amie Moo-Moo of mine one million percent, as she would say, and I'm so glad that today is her birthday. Happy birthday, baby bear. &#9829;


----------



## TwilightStarr

Last night I went out to a show and got to see my favorite boys play!! 

I miss the good ol' days when I would spend every weekend with them, they've only played 3 times since 2010 and I missed the last 2 shows


----------



## spiritangel

I accomplished a lot in a short space of time, even with the lack of sleep I had a good walking day, and I now have 2 chrissy pressies sorted woot


----------



## HottiMegan

This is a silly, mom-type happy. I am happy because despite the fact that i have been incapacitated, my house has stayed clean. The boys have picked up their junk after themselves so the house isn't a disaster like it usually is after a bout of sickness or injury.


----------



## Victoria08

I got the tickets yesterday...I'm going to Mexico in June!


----------



## Saoirse

I'm still happy from last nights adventures. My journalist friend took me to a bar across the street from the federal building just after a huge, long city council meeting. A bunch of the city council memebers where there, discussing the meeting's big agenda item: Allowing a relocating fast food restaurant to have a drive-thru in its future location. Everyone at the bar knew my friend since he's been covering council meetings for a long time and even tho he's a member of the press, they speak freely around him. 

It was very interesting to see this side of him. Usually it's just me and him, cruising around town and going to our favorite spots to party (with eachother lol). But last night, he let me into his work life. I sat there and listened and heard all sorts of juicy bits... they meant nothing to me, of course, but I still felt like I was in an exclusive little club.

My friend was deep in conversation with one man, both of them going on and on about some happenings in the city that I have no clue about, when the conversation turned to relationships and marriage. My friend said he's not into having a gf, let alone get married. The man half jokingly said he shouldn't talk like that around me. We all laughed and it was made clear that me and him are dating buts it's not serious or exclusive. 

After a few beers, we left and went to one of our party spots by a lake and had crazy awesome sex. He said that I'm his girl and he's growing very fond of me. He's going to miss me when I'm on vacation. Of course he (unknowingly, yet instinctually) figured out a way for me to immediately doubt his words, but laying there, holding each other is a beautiful memory I will always have.


----------



## x0emnem0x

It was a nice day out, that's about it. And I woke up. So... yeah.


----------



## Linda

I am happy that I have wonderful friends in my life.


----------



## x0emnem0x

This.
http://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie...ks-college-classics-yesteryear-184259196.html


----------



## alyssabryan

I'm happy that I can rest and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Oona

Its finally Friday!


----------



## Linda

Oona said:


> Its finally Friday!



...and it couldn't have come soon enough.


----------



## Oona

Linda said:


> ...and it couldn't have come soon enough.



Seriously! It's been one hell of a week!


----------



## Oona

Conquered a bit of my anxiety and hit the gym alone tonight. Feeling pretty good!


----------



## Surlysomething

Way to go, lady! :bow:



Oona said:


> Conquered a bit of my anxiety and hit the gym alone tonight. Feeling pretty good!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Been talking to this guy I met on OkCupid... He is very nice and fun to talk to, makes it easy for me to forget my douchey ex and I'm feeling okay lately.


----------



## Linda

It was a nap, getting caught up lazy kind of wonderful day.


----------



## dharmabean

I've been batting around ideas for a my photography/media design/writing stuff. Someone's "passive aggressive" post on facebook totally gave me an idea for a name!!

You rock, you know who you are.


----------



## danielson123

Well I finally got my promotion that I was promised back in February. So there's that.


----------



## big_lad27

Got my stitches taken out my eyebrow today, staples removed from my head and now I am waiting to find out when I can get these damn pins out my ankle


----------



## x0emnem0x

Went out on a daaaate  had Dennys for dinner and saw Jurassic Park in 3D. It was a good day.


----------



## Linda

Monday is over!!


----------



## The Fat Man

I met a new lady friend.


----------



## snuggletiger

HottiMegan said:


> It's sunny and beautiful out. My house is pretty clean and my kids are in a great mood. Life feels nice right now. Oh and i'm so happy that i'm half way to my yellow belt in TKD/hapkido



yellow belt rep. 
Im happy because the house is clean, the plumbing repairs went well, and the bills are paid and current.


----------



## Librarygirl

The joy of emailing back and forth all day to a new(ish)friend who seems to enjoy challenging me intellectually, is absolutely fascinating and makes me giggle. And the fun of writing thoughtful messages and managing to be flirty and outrageous while actually not saying anything that could cause embarrassment!


----------



## Piink

Looking at paint samples for my bedroom. While I fully love my hot pink walls, I think it is time to tone it down. I'm 23 not 13. So now my walls will be gray. While it isn't something to be jumping up and down about, it's a something I am looking forward to getting done! Just hoping most of the paint ends up on the walls and not myself and whoever helps me paint. I'd prefer to not have a paint fight this time!


----------



## Oona

Piink said:


> Looking at paint samples for my bedroom. While I fully love my hot pink walls, I think it is time to tone it down. I'm 23 not 13. So now my walls will be gray. While it isn't something to be jumping up and down about, it's a something I am looking forward to getting done! Just hoping most of the paint ends up on the walls and not myself and whoever helps me paint. I'd prefer to not have a paint fight this time!



Heh, I'm painting my room gray this weekend. And I'm accenting it with black on all the molding and door accents.


----------



## snuggletiger

I painted mine like sky blue


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy the therapist is confident I'll be better soon. I'm glad about that. I am looking forward to no pain!


----------



## Piink

Oona said:


> Heh, I'm painting my room gray this weekend. And I'm accenting it with black on all the molding and door accents.



I thought about doing black accents, but I'm still undecided. All of my frames, candle holders, shelves, etc are black.



snuggletiger said:


> I painted mine like sky blue



That's what color it was before pink.


----------



## Oona

Piink said:


> I thought about doing black accents, but I'm still undecided. All of my frames, candle holders, shelves, etc are black.




I'm also trying to convince my Graphic Designer friend to paint something awesome on one wall so it's not just blah. I told him it could be his birthday present to me lol


----------



## Piink

Oona said:


> I'm also trying to convince my Graphic Designer friend to paint something awesome on one wall so it's not just blah. I told him it could be his birthday present to me lol



What are you thinking about having him do?

Between shelves, pictures and a gun rack, I have no room for anything special lol


----------



## Oona

Piink said:


> What are you thinking about having him do?
> 
> Between shelves, pictures and a gun rack, I have no room for anything special lol



My room is very bland, no pictures or anything. Just black & white bedding, Black dresser and Black rug. I was thinking something video game-ish since that's pretty much my main interest. And that's what he's really good at painting.


----------



## Piink

Oona said:


> My room is very bland, no pictures or anything. Just black & white bedding, Black dresser and Black rug. I was thinking something video game-ish since that's pretty much my main interest. And that's what he's really good at painting.



Yeah, it does sound a bit bland. lol 

But that sounds pretty awesome, though. If you ever get anything painted, you must share. I've never been into video games to much, probably because in suck at them.


----------



## Oona

Piink said:


> Yeah, it does sound a bit bland. lol
> 
> But that sounds pretty awesome, though. If you ever get anything painted, you must share. I've never been into video games to much, probably because in suck at them.



Oh I suck at them, but I still love them. And I will definitely share, I promise! He's already agreed to paint something. I'm pretty much giving him creative authority over what he paints. We like the same things, so I know it'll be awesome ^_^


----------



## x0emnem0x

It's a beautiful day outside and I spent a nice deal of time out there, even though it was just for school and I went to go get ice cream. I feel great today!


----------



## snuggletiger

what flavor ice cream. I am happy that Sonic has half priced milkshakes after 8pm. Hello Large banana milk shake.


----------



## x0emnem0x

snuggletiger said:


> what flavor ice cream. I am happy that Sonic has half priced milkshakes after 8pm. Hello Large banana milk shake.



T'was a strawberry cheesequake blizzard... and is now demolished.


----------



## Oona

Old habits die hard. I'm happy I have the will power to NOT act on them and do something productive instead. ^_^


----------



## Linda

Today blessings have been endlessly showered down on me.


----------



## Mathias

I finally got a job working at Best Buy. :happy:


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> I finally got a job working at Best Buy. :happy:



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackjack

Mathias said:


> I finally got a job working at Best Buy. :happy:



SWEET! Congratulations!


----------



## Oona

Mathias said:


> I finally got a job working at Best Buy. :happy:



Gratz, dude!


----------



## dharmabean

A new haircut, new dress, compliments.... and happy pills.


----------



## Tad

Mathias said:


> I finally got a job working at Best Buy. :happy:



I can't rep you again yet, so I'll add my congratulations here! :bow:

Also, your post was number 7007 in this thread, which seems vaguely cool, somehow--sort of crossing James Bond with a palindrome


----------



## Linda

The crappy work day is over and dinner with friends tonight. Woot Woot!


----------



## greenforrest22

I had a beerock today for lunch, it was delicious. It was a simple pleasure, but nonetheless it was a pleasure.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Got a new pair of shoes


----------



## HottiMegan

All alone!! The boys went down the hill to watch races and I'm home all alone for probably about 4 hours! WOOT! Manicure and Dr Who, here i come!!


----------



## Pandasaur

I love my new job, boss, and coworkers. Plus I get free supervision for my license.

I am truly blessed


----------



## Linda

I woke up with so many memories of last night. What a blast that was!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

It's not raining as much as it was yesterday


----------



## Oona

Had an awesome time off-roading with all our friends from San Diego last night. 

Plus I spent the morning in Mexico with my girl friend! Went shopping and had lunch!


----------



## Piink

Exhausted, but for a good reason. Did some volunteering at the horse rescue today, and I will be doing it again tomorrow.


----------



## Victoria08

I seem to have gotten over my fear of wearing a one-piece bathing suit at the pool. :happy:. I just...don't care what people think about it anymore. Yeah, my thighs jiggle when I walk from the shower to the pool, and yeah, I have to wonder if my tummy is peeking out at the bottom. 
But I just don't care. 
It makes the experience of going to the Aquatic Centre way more fun if you're ok with what you look like.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Friends -

May 25th is our 23rd wedding anniversary. As most of you know, we identify strongly with Ovid's ancient myth "Philemon & Baucis". It contains many of the ideas by which we try to live our lives.

I bought something for Ann from A Little Company, the folks who make Lucy and Gladys, The Wave, and so many others. This time it is a pair of statues of a little old man and little old lady, gazing at each orher, very much in love as they reach the end of their days. They have their own names but we have chosen to name them Philemon & Baucis. These are the names written on the backs of the statues. I placed them on the BorkHolder sideboard where Ann likes to sit. Behind them, I placed something we have had for years called The Tree of Life. From a distance, it looks like a wire tree - no leaves, just bare branches. Up close, the whole tree is made of human figures, stretching out, clasping hands to feet, rising ever higher.

To me (and Ann, after I explained my symbolism) it looks like all the people who have, or will, receive grants from our scholarship fund. They climb ever higher in the education they receive at UMD and then go on in their careers, using their educations to help better the world. Behind both the statues and the tree is a woven wall hanging, perhaps 3' x 4', a light brown burlap with a dark brown tree woven into it. We bought that several years ago on a trip up the North Shore, tried it in various places, here and at the condo, until it found a home over Ann's sideboard. To me, it represents the trees behind our bench at UMD - small now, but mighty Maple trees someday. Someday, perhaps, our souls will find a home there.

Ann took a bunch of pictures of the ensemble today. They came out just beautiful. Ann has uploaded them and I have attached a few of them to this message.

I'm copying in a picture of our statues, both the picture and a link to the picture. The ones we bought are the pair on the left 'Pepe' and 'Belle', renamed Philemon & Baucis.


Robert

http://www.alittlecompany.net/sculpt_files/family.jpg






View attachment Philemon & Baucis statues - 5:04:2013 - 001-d.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

For the first time in two weeks i feel normal. No pain. No range of motion issues.. I feel good! I was getting worried about being able to go camping next weekend. I think i'll be good to go!


----------



## Webmaster

What am I happy about? Well, at the ice hockey world championship, my native Switzerland first beat Sweden 3:2, then beat Canada 3:2 as well. Both Sweden and Canada are perennial contenders, whereas Switzerland hasn't medaled in 60 years.


----------



## Webmaster

And now the Swiss hockey team also beat the Czechs 5:2. Definitely happy.


----------



## cinnamitch

Ho Ho, I love this!. You two are indeed blessed to have one another and I hope you have many more years to enjoy the happiness that comes from being with your soul mate.




Ho Ho Tai said:


> Friends -
> 
> May 25th is our 23rd wedding anniversary. As most of you know, we identify strongly with Ovid's ancient myth "Philemon & Baucis". It contains many of the ideas by which we try to live our lives.
> 
> I bought something for Ann from A Little Company, the folks who make Lucy and Gladys, The Wave, and so many others. This time it is a pair of statues of a little old man and little old lady, gazing at each orher, very much in love as they reach the end of their days. They have their own names but we have chosen to name them Philemon & Baucis. These are the names written on the backs of the statues. I placed them on the BorkHolder sideboard where Ann likes to sit. Behind them, I placed something we have had for years called The Tree of Life. From a distance, it looks like a wire tree - no leaves, just bare branches. Up close, the whole tree is made of human figures, stretching out, clasping hands to feet, rising ever higher.
> 
> To me (and Ann, after I explained my symbolism) it looks like all the people who have, or will, receive grants from our scholarship fund. They climb ever higher in the education they receive at UMD and then go on in their careers, using their educations to help better the world. Behind both the statues and the tree is a woven wall hanging, perhaps 3' x 4', a light brown burlap with a dark brown tree woven into it. We bought that several years ago on a trip up the North Shore, tried it in various places, here and at the condo, until it found a home over Ann's sideboard. To me, it represents the trees behind our bench at UMD - small now, but mighty Maple trees someday. Someday, perhaps, our souls will find a home there.
> 
> Ann took a bunch of pictures of the ensemble today. They came out just beautiful. Ann has uploaded them and I have attached a few of them to this message.
> 
> I'm copying in a picture of our statues, both the picture and a link to the picture. The ones we bought are the pair on the left 'Pepe' and 'Belle', renamed Philemon & Baucis.
> 
> 
> Robert
> 
> http://www.alittlecompany.net/sculpt_files/family.jpg


----------



## Tad

Webmaster said:


> What am I happy about? Well, at the ice hockey world championship, my native Switzerland first beat Sweden 3:2, then beat Canada 3:2 as well. Both Sweden and Canada are perennial contenders, whereas Switzerland hasn't medaled in 60 years.





Webmaster said:


> And now the Swiss hockey team also beat the Czechs 5:2. Definitely happy.



I know, right? I'm delighted to have Switzerland doing so well---they are always there in the top eight, but seldom get to really shine. Credit to the whole team, and especially to the play of their goalie Martin Gerber. (also, even their coach admits they got fortunate: because of the lockout, the teams reliant on NHL players were pulled together at the very last minute with almost no time to practice together, so Switzerland was happy to play 'the big guys' at the start of the tournament).


----------



## spiritangel

I Have a TARDIS STAMP wooot this is really from sunday when I finally got it into my hot little hands but I am one happy Dr Who fan right now


----------



## Linda

Not in as much pain today. That is always a good thing.


----------



## Oona

Tomorrow I start my classes for my degree! I'm super stoked! (though I will probably freak out tomorrow lol)


----------



## x0emnem0x

Spent time with my sister and wonderful niece, went on a 4 mile walk in this BEAUTIFUL weather we had today AND finished Tomb Raider... I'd say it was a productive day!


----------



## ConnieLynn

I'm off work today as a present to myself. Slept late, had a leisurely morning lingering over coffee, just emerged from a bubble bath, and heading out for re-blondeing and a pedi. Life is good.


----------



## snuggletiger

Im happy that its a nice day out and no stress.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I got a nice morning on skype with my boy, and I'm getting subway for dinner and more time with him later.  Despite my head hurting, it's turning out to be a lovely day! The weather is awfully nice too, but I'm already a tad sunburnt so I'm staying indoors today.


----------



## Micara

I finally have enough saved for a down payment on a house! I am just waiting for my loan to go through and I can start looking!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Micara said:


> I finally have enough saved for a down payment on a house! I am just waiting for my loan to go through and I can start looking!



Congratulations!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Have had a good day for my birthday. Which is great considering I've had several bad days this week.


----------



## CAMellie

My aunt came through her bypass surgery with flying colors and I got to spend some time with 2 of my sisters and 1 of my brothers remembering momma today.


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> My aunt came through her bypass surgery with flying colors and I got to spend some time with 2 of my sisters and 1 of my brothers remembering momma today.



YAy!! 


I'm happy that my little Auggie is back to being the rambunctious little guy again. He showed it this morning by terrorizing our other cat with play fighting and playing with hubs shoe laces. I love that little guy. I was so scared he was going to die.


----------



## Lovelyone

Ho Ho Tai's posting about his anniversary gift to his wife made me happy.


----------



## dharmabean

It's my birthday!


----------



## Surlysomething

Huge hugs and a rousing game of Pigs with my nephew, Max.

I love that boy so much.


----------



## TwilightStarr

dharmabean said:


> It's my birthday!



Happy Birthday!!


----------



## ConnieLynn

dharmabean said:


> It's my birthday!



Happy birthday!


----------



## dharmabean

TwilightStarr said:


> Happy Birthday!!





ConnieLynn said:


> Happy birthday!




Thank you ladies! I was treated to a Mother's Day Buffet at my guy's restaurant he works in. The owner's invited me back for mimosas later.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I caught 5 fish at Silver Lake in Highland, so happy.


----------



## penguin

New clothes in the mail! I have jeans! JEANS! For the first time in 8 or so years! They're a little long, which surprised me. But they fit my butt and thighs. YAY!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Finals today then DONE with school for 3 months!


----------



## ConnieLynn

penguin said:


> New clothes in the mail! I have jeans! JEANS! For the first time in 8 or so years! They're a little long, which surprised me. But they fit my butt and thighs. YAY!



Congratulations!


----------



## RabbitScorpion

The winter that refused to end, finally did. Brought out my trusty Schwinn Typhoon for a long ride.


----------



## HottiMegan

I dug out some fabric to make three dresses. I'm excited!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

There will be an Angry Birds coming out in 2016.


----------



## Webmaster

Happier yet with my Swiss ice hockey team at the 2013 World Championship. After going undefeated in group play by beating Canada(!), Sweden(!), the Czechs(!), Belarus, Denmark, Norway and Slovenia, Switzerland defeated the by now much stronger Czechs in the knock-out 1/4-finals 2:1 and will meet the USA (which knocked out the Russians 8:3) in the semis. 

I know no one cares about the ice hockey World Championships here in the US (it's rarely even covered), not with the Stanley Cup still going on, but outside of the US, in the international hockey pecking order, it's the Worlds that matter.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I rescued a baby bird and put it back in it's nest.


----------



## Surlysomething

Went to the gym even though I was exhausted.

Not sure where i'm finding all this willpower, but i'm pretty happy about it.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Went to the gym even though I was exhausted.
> 
> Not sure where i'm finding all this willpower, but i'm pretty happy about it.



Congrats!

I know I always found the old Zen belief to be true in my own case. The cliffs notes version is that the more energy you use, the more your body gives you to work with.


----------



## Surlysomething

That sounds good to me, LG.

+ i'm stubborn as hell.


Haha




LeoGibson said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I know I always found the old Zen belief to be true in my own case. The cliffs notes version is that the more energy you use, the more your body gives you to work with.


----------



## danielson123

Happy hour is over. Now just sitting home quietly.


----------



## CAMellie

My aunt made it through her triple bypass with flying colors!


----------



## danielson123

New red suede-ish Pumas for 35 bucks. Yay clearance!


----------



## one2one

I met the nicest couple from Dims today. They are so intelligent, gracious and kind, and it was a pleasure to be able to spend time with them!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I found out today that the case I argued before the state supreme court last month was affirmed! Yay! :happy: Although I've been handling appeals for my office for a couple years now, all of my prior submissions had been affirmed by memorandum decisions based on the written briefs and underlying record certified to the court. This was my first appellate oral argument.


----------



## Oona

Finally painting my room. Hopefully I can finish it tonight and move back in (I'm in the spare room right now, bleh) tomorrow! 

And then some time this week I will have pictures to post of the final product, including my awesome wall decal.


----------



## one2one

I participated in providing service to people experiencing homelessness at a convention that gathered lots of resources together in one place. People were able to connect with housing resources, job hunting and education, medical care, library cards and resources, dental care, haircuts and much more. It was a fantastic experience, and I was really happy to be a part of it.


----------



## NYCGabriel

No thanks to SSI (for my depression and ADHD), my check wasn't deposited and I was running into some problems with food. In other words, w/o the SSI my cat and I would've starved. A friend was kind enough to come through for me today and she sent me some $$ to get food for myself and my cat.

Thank you very much to my fellow Dims member.:bow::eat1:


----------



## Surlysomething

That's so awesome! Good for you, C!




lovelylady78 said:


> I found out today that the case I argued before the state supreme court last month was affirmed! Yay! :happy: Although I've been handling appeals for my office for a couple years now, all of my prior submissions had been affirmed by memorandum decisions based on the written briefs and underlying record certified to the court. This was my first appellate oral argument.


----------



## Saoirse

I'm happy that my friends are letting me help out on their garden. My two buddies have two half-acre plots going. Potatos, a few types of lettuce, beets, tomatoes, pumpkins, strawberries, collard greens, carrots, garlic, peas and I'm forgetting the rest!! I've been over there a few times, getting dirty and hanging with 2 handsome dudes!


----------



## Surlysomething

This makes me VERY happy. 

View attachment 310287_538438482865219_730620940_n.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Finally had a shake at Crown Candy in St. Louis today. It's so good.


----------



## Tracyarts

After being under the weather since the end of last month, I'm finally starting to get my energy back. 

Tracy


----------



## CAMellie

I'm glad that I'm a "happy drunk" unlike my sister who is a "sexually aggressive stripper drunk" *sigh*:happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

I just found out that my big brother is getting married in September. She's a nice woman and seems like a much better fit than wife #1. (I really like wife #1 but she wasn't a good match for my bro)
Gotta start saving up for a room, Monterey can be expensive! Oh and maybe look at Eshakti for a new dress for the occasion


----------



## Saoirse

I finally loosened up and talked with the fb about more personal things. Sure, we were both a 6pk each in but it was still a good talk. Good fuck too haha. 

First, he immediately complimented my new hair do (cut off the dreads, went for a cute fun pixie cut!) and said it framed my face nicely. He also said that not only did the new hair brighten my appearance, but seemingly my overall mood. He said I LOOKED happier  I don't remember how but the subject changed to my chub and I told him that for a long time I was ashamed of my body but something changed a few short years ago and I decided I wasn't going to hide myself anymore. He laughed and said my chubby belly and jiggly thighs obviously didnt bother him (we had just finished round 1 in the living room) and that he actually preferred "thick" women. That really got my attention so we started round 2. 

Also- he loves my dog. When I first started bringing her there, he put on the alpha male act. "That dog better not shit on my floor". Always called her Dog, went on about training her and how she'd listen to him cause hes The Leader. Real tough guy stuff haha. But now... he calls her by her name and rubs her belly and once in a while I catch them cuddling in bed after I get up to pee. I love it!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Today's my Friday and tomorrow I leave for a mini-vacation to see my best friends. CAN'T WAIT to hit the road and get out of the city.

Can't wait to see their kids..and their dogs. I love my peeps and miss them so much.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

2 weeks till i go on hoilday woop woop


----------



## Oona




----------



## spiritangel

My Mum unexpectedly put money in my account which meant I got to get a few things from the sale section of yours clothing, so now I dont only have one warm cardigan for winter and can stop stressing about the immenent death of the two pairs of leggins I have left

oh and I also found another older pair of leggings hidden amongst stuff this morning in perfect condition


----------



## Linda

It's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tad

Nice, Oona!


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> Nice, Oona!



Thank You ^_^


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Having the house to myself


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A comment my mother left me on Facebook. 
_*"I love the fact that you are your own person not some go along with everyone else type"*_ I.. I'm so happy. That's the biggest compliment she's ever given me.. ever. I actually teared up. All the grief she gives me about how I look, all the debating social stigmas with her, and she tells me that. I.. I'm just so happy.


----------



## Mathias

I love my new job and all of my coworkers! :happy:


----------



## CAMellie

Tomorrow is my sister's birthday/going away party and I'm so happy that my husband and I are able to do this for her. She hasn't had a real party for her birthday since grade school and seeing her face light up seeing all the decorations we bought is the best thank you EVER!:happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear

I'm one year older and wiser today...although, I could use more of the latter with less of the former... :happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm one year older and wiser today...although, I could use more of the latter with less of the former... :happy:



Happy Birthday!


----------



## TwilightStarr

I had a great day!!! Me, my mom, my grandma, and my nephew all went to the annual Strawberry Festival over in Indiana. 
Also stopped at some yard sales where I got a new desk for $5, some cups, shoes, & a Woody from Toy Story cowboy hat for my nephew, and a pink & black zebra striped carrying case for my Kindle for 50 cents!! 
Then we had a delicious lunch at Beef O' Bradys, if you've never been there, definitely check it out and get the grilled chicken wrap! It was delicious! :eat2:

Didn't know how much I would be able to do today, still getting used to having MS and how it effects me, but I am kicking MS's ass!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

"Hello Ho Ho Tai it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums? "

I see this message at the top of my CP. Things don't usually get this busy but a lot of my time has been spent trying to track down a problem with dizziness and instability - searching the internet for something the doctors overlooked, going to app'ts for therapy, trying to rule out the major stuff - MS, Parkinson's, Huntington's (genetic-link only) ALS, et c. Many of you on these boards who are dealing with these terrifying diseases have been most helpful.

But that is just prologue. I decided to post in this thread because today is our (Mrs Ho Ho and me) 23rd wedding anniversary. We celebrated, in part, by taking three of our five grand kids to a trusted bike shop and letting them pick out some new bikes. I once made the rule that grandpa would buy each kid a top-of-the-line trail bike when they were ready for it. But 4 of our 5 grand kids are half Japanese and it will take a long time for them to achieve the stature required for a serious road bike. 

Grandpa may not be around to see the smiles on their faces when that day finally comes (and it will = Mrs Ho Ho will see to that). We managed to talk one of the middle boys into a new bike, and then his sister (youngest, but most adventurous) decided on one also. At age 5, she has been riding the smaller boy's bikes for a while, but this is just what she wanted. 

Even though, with a family of four kids and two bike-riding adults, there are always enough hand-me-down bikes available, I want each kid to have the thrill of a brand new bike, chosen by him or her, with no thought of cost (grandpa can afford to give others the stuff he never had himself in his youth). After a bit of riding, screams and giggles, we all went off to celebrate with ice cream. When they all left, Mrs Ho Ho and I went off for a quiet dinner, then home for a bit of comfort in each other's arms.

Now, can you imagine a better anniversary celebration than that?

This year, so far at least, I can't ride - too many balance problems. You may have seen my post on refurbing Mrs Ho Ho's 17 y.o. bike - couldn't talk her into a new one, but with all new running gear, the old thing flies! When she weighted 60 lb. more than she does now, she could still smoke the trail Now she rips chunks right out of the asphalt. I still hope to ride with her sometime this year - if we ever figure out what is wrong with me. Best guess: little green worms are eating up my cerebellum. But if I regain enough balance to ride, nothing else will bother me! And we'll ride together again - right to the end of the trail.


----------



## WVMountainrear

LeoGibson said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thank you! :happy:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Do you make house calls (brush in hand)?


----------



## Linda

My health problems are finally coming under control (praying for no more viruses to throw everything out of whack again0it's been a battle) and the weather is gorgeous...continue spring cleaning.


----------



## Morganer

The weather, and I actually live where you tried to make ruckus about me in. Too funny. Yes! I'm still laughing, and you still nowhere to be found. What's wrong, nothing to say anymore?


----------



## CAMellie

We (my husband and I) managed to pull off a very nice birthday/going away party for my sister yesterday. *pats self on back*


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Talking to my GF


----------



## Linda

It rained all day. I love rainy days.


----------



## Saoirse

After a wet, cold, nasty weekend (it rained for days and the temps went dipped to the 30s!) today was beautiful, work was easy, my puppy is clean and now im relaxing with buds! They have their guitars and other random instruments, there's beers chillin in the fridge and the good vibes couldnt be stronger!!

And even tho we had to make an afternoon run over into New York State for beer, the ride was nice and my passenger was cute and funny! It's just messed up that you can't buy beer on Memorial Day in MA!


----------



## Dromond

I'm happy I finally found a primary care doctor that I am comfortable with. No trying to push further bariatric surgery on me, no harping on my weight, no dismissing my complicated medical history as unimportant, and no reluctance to prescribe the heavy duty pain medication I need for my spine. FINALLY.


----------



## Surlysomething

That's so awesome! I'm thrilled for you....it makes all the difference in the world to have a good Dr.




Dromond said:


> I'm happy I finally found a primary care doctor that I am comfortable with. No trying to push further bariatric surgery on me, no harping on my weight, no dismissing my complicated medical history as unimportant, and no reluctance to prescribe the heavy duty pain medication I need for my spine. FINALLY.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Dromond said:


> I'm happy I finally found a primary care doctor that I am comfortable with. No trying to push further bariatric surgery on me, no harping on my weight, no dismissing my complicated medical history as unimportant, and no reluctance to prescribe the heavy duty pain medication I need for my spine. FINALLY.



That is wonderful news - so glad things are going your way!!!


----------



## Dromond

Surlysomething said:


> That's so awesome! I'm thrilled for you....it makes all the difference in the world to have a good Dr.





BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> That is wonderful news - so glad things are going your way!!!



Thank you both! It's a big relief.


----------



## Lovelyone

Back pain relief, honey on Italian bread toast and the possibilities that are abounding.


----------



## CAMellie

Spending some love time with my sissy and her doggy before they head back to MO on June 6th. I sure am gonna miss them! And I KNOW my little doggy is gonna miss my sister's dog. They're best buds.


----------



## Linda

Lovelyone said:


> Back pain relief, honey on Italian bread toast and the possibilities that are abounding.



Glad you got some reliefe from the pain. Back pain is the wrost. Everything seems to hurt when your back hurts.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm happy because it sounds like someone wants to be my friend, hehe!  

My moms new neighbor, whom I spent so many hours talking to the last night I was there, asked my mom about me. If I go over there often, when I'd be coming back, etc. Today she told my mom that we should have a barbecue when I go over to my moms next, and said she really likes me and loved our talk! My mom refers to her as my new friend. We have different political views but we're both curious instead of defensive when it comes to discussing them so it's like.. Woah. Amazing. Plus she's hilarious, her husband is nice and her two little girls are a-doooorable.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy because I'm covered in dogs. My sister went out with some friends and her dog has decided to attach himself to me. I'm overwhelmed with doggy love! :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie

I went on a shopping spree on the E.L.F. website and my husband bought me a gorgeous purse. He's got GREAT taste! LOL


----------



## Lovelyone

Linda said:


> Glad you got some reliefe from the pain. Back pain is the worst. Everything seems to hurt when your back hurts.



Thank you very much for the kind words. You are so right! Everything seems to hurt when your back hurts. Feels to good to be able to move about again and that's what I am happy about today.

I am also happy that the friends/family I have in Oklahoma are all safe and okay after yesterdays terrible tornadoes.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Today I am happy that tomorrow I will be going to see my boyfriend who lives approximately 3 hours away, totally worth the drive though. I can't wait to see him.


----------



## Pandasaur

Even though I'm sick I still have energy to get stuff done and spend time with friends. i think the worst of the sinus infection is over.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I'm cooking a decent amount again...I've always enjoyed experimenting with new recipes and things. I've become obsessed with making crescent pockets for some reason. I think because they're easy to eat, not at all messy, and super portable for covered dish lunches and other such gatherings. I've perfected a few that I've come up with (catalina cheese steak, boom boom chicken, etc.), but I made a breakfast version for the first time today, and I think they turned out pretty well! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

He sings to me.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Being with my girlfriend today. It feels so good.


----------



## Oona

As of this morning, I have been smoke-free for 3 days (with no slip-ups).

It also makes me happy that by not smoking for the last 3 days, I have an additional $21 in my wallet.


----------



## Dromond

Oona said:


> As of this morning, I have been smoke-free for 3 days (with no slip-ups).
> 
> It also makes me happy that by not smoking for the last 3 days, I have an additional $21 in my wallet.



Wonderful! Keep going, and you'll be rich in no time! And healthier, of course. Health is good too! :bounce:


----------



## imaginarydiva21

my last day of work 2mo then im going on hoilday woop :eat1:


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Somebody kept me company today and made me smile all day


----------



## CleverBomb

Finally got the last of the old kitchen sink faucet assembly out of the way (the 53-year-stuck dish-sprayer receptacle) so now I can install the new faucet. Had some invaluable help from the Mrs. in the project, too. 

It's only taken 24 hours of intermittent work to get to this point. *Grr*.

I'll be happier when it's all bolted together and confirmed to not be leaking. But this is progress!


----------



## Lovelyone

I gave up soda pop 3 weeks ago and I feel a lot better. The swelling in my legs has decreased, my headaches are gone, I don't feel so tired (although the first week I was dragging ass) and I am sleeping much better. I should have done this a long time ago.


----------



## spiritangel

Lovelyone said:


> I gave up soda pop 3 weeks ago and I feel a lot better. The swelling in my legs has decreased, my headaches are gone, I don't feel so tired (although the first week I was dragging ass) and I am sleeping much better. I should have done this a long time ago.



Lovely I have 2 new favorite drinks one I call a ginger berry blaster that is crushed frozen raspberries, ginger syrup (which we call cordial its a concentrated sugar and fruit thing) and mineral water its awesome and far far less sugar than 'soda' 

the other one is take a couple of handfulls of frozen raspberries I crush them in a bowl but if you have a blender that will do a much better job, I do add a little sugar to them cause sometimes they are a bit to tart and need it, up to you how much, then mix in a small amount of mineral water at a time until its a drinkable consistancy (its sort of like a fruit slushy) 

I use the fizzy mineral water but you could also use soda water, I feel so much better since I have been drinking these

it turns out raspberries are considered one of the superfoods and have loads of health benefits and are very high in fibre as well

and ginger is really good for fighting off infections and a host of other good things. 

You could really do this with any berry or fruit you wanted to, it is rather lovely I always do a drink with dinner now as I so rarely drink tea and never drink coffee so it breaks up the only drinking water thing.


----------



## Gingembre

imaginarydiva21 said:


> my last day of work 2mo then im going on hoilday woop :eat1:



Oooh, where are you off to?


----------



## CleverBomb

CleverBomb said:


> Finally got the last of the old kitchen sink faucet assembly out of the way (the 53-year-stuck dish-sprayer receptacle) so now I can install the new faucet. Had some invaluable help from the Mrs. in the project, too.
> 
> It's only taken 24 hours of intermittent work to get to this point. *Grr*.
> 
> I'll be happier when it's all bolted together and confirmed to not be leaking. But this is progress!



Now I'm happy.


----------



## Deacone

I went to the gym and managed to increase my weight lifting personal bests by a couple of KG. Super happy  Also feeling super crippled too lol


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that the weather is beautiful and that my niece and nephew are making me laugh.


----------



## spiritangel

Oona said:


> As of this morning, I have been smoke-free for 3 days (with no slip-ups).
> 
> It also makes me happy that by not smoking for the last 3 days, I have an additional $21 in my wallet.



that is awesome Yay you 



I am happy because in spite of this week starting out horrendously and me feeling very uncreative, I have made up 10 mini album kits for my craft group (leftovers are for my etsy store its just easier to do up a bulk amount) and have even managed to create enough pages and the cover which should take up most of my class time later today.


----------



## snuggletiger

Planning my birthday getaway


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I finally got permission to schedule my RN licensure test. Pretty soon I'll actually be able to job hunt!


----------



## CleverBomb

Done with this semester. I think I did pretty well in my classes, and know what I need to do differently to do better next time. 

In all, not bad for my first time back on campus in over two decades.


----------



## Lovelyone

I taught my 6 year old great niece how to play UNO today and she kicked my ass.


----------



## BBWbonnie

It's a beautiful day outside, the sun is shining and I have just cleaned so everything is sooooooo fresh!
Plus I have fed myself, so right now I am very content.
Only thing that can make everything perfect is to have a nice vodka drink and a cold shower


----------



## HottiMegan

I just talked to my parents for an hour and am happy. I love my parents.


----------



## snuggletiger

yaaaaaay for parents 
Im happy that its a nice day outside


----------



## Weirdo890

My mom and sister are coming home today from Montana.


----------



## Oona

Feeling quite productive. Work is done. Resources for homework acquired (just gotta WRITE the damn paper now).


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Got most of my father's day shopping done


----------



## cinnamonkiss

I am alive and well, fat n happy


----------



## CAMellie

The hubby and I just got home from a $350 grocery shopping trip!:happy:


----------



## cinnamitch

Well she decided to come a month early, but my oldest daughter blessed me with another grandchild (her first, my third). She's small but feisty.


----------



## Deven

I got my new car! A 2010 Dodge Avenger.


----------



## HottiMegan

IT's friday. Fridays are good


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm staying in ALL DAY.

Screw people, screw traffic, screw talking.



Hurrah SLEEP! Hurrah coffee!

HURRAH!


----------



## TwilightStarr

We are taking my nephew to the Railway Museum to ride on Thomas the Train, he is going to LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Lovelyone

A wonderful woman offered to send me the GoT books that she cannot read. That totally made my day...no, it made my week.


----------



## Linda

Dinner with friends. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Seeing Sassy's glass half full


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm ordering my swim top today, VERY happy! VERY excited! Gives me more motivation to go out back and level the section of yard we need to set the pool up... now if only the weather would get and stay warmer than mid 70's Lol.


----------



## Victoria08

I'm happy that the cute bartender in Mexico was still there this year


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm happy that we have some extra funds to throw into savings because we have been watching our spending like crazy.


----------



## penguin

New RAM arrived today, and my computer seems much happier. YAY!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My boyfriend accidentally texted HIS MOTHER "I love you Megan, so so much <3"

She brought it to him and showed him, and was legitimately only upset because he never tells HER that he loves her. 

I was so happy, I was laughing hysterically.


----------



## Oona

My boss just had all the drivers in my office... At first I was a little apprehensive, as I don't like people invading my space, but she had them remove all the excess boxes of crap! 

Not only that, but they cleaned the floors and walls (the previous employee was a nasty, messy person).

So I'm happy that I now have an office that is clean, smells good, and looks more like an office than a storage room


----------



## snuggletiger

That I had fun bowling last night, even if I didn't bowl like PBA bowling for dollars style. It was fun


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I got advice on passing my nursing licensure exam from the director of nursing at my top choice employer. That has to be good news, right?


----------



## mz_puss

Today I had a share pack of mint M&Ms - and I didn't have to share it!!


----------



## AuntHen

THIS makes me soooo happy!!!!

How did I miss it?!?!?! Oh my word... Lifeson's speech hahahaha woooooooooooooooooooo :happy:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M7AEi68a20



Now just get The Cars in there you dolts!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Natasha Bedingfield release a new song at TED. Hopefully more new music from her will be revealed more


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy because my cat, Auggie, was sick and is on the mend. I thought we'd be facing another horrific vet bill but he's on the mend. I suspect he had hairball issues making him not feel so good. he threw a couple of big corks up and passed another the other end. (sorry tmi) He's back to his playful self. I'm also going to start giving him regular hairball treatment since he's a long haired kitty. I'm relieved though. I love that little furface so much.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I just got my acception into graduation when the fall semester ends, so happy.


----------



## HottiMegan

Auggie is making me happy. He's back to his old self. It's been a long week of worry. He's rambunctious and playful but most of all he's super loving. I got him a new toy on Amazon and it arrived today. He loves it! I had fun watching him play with it.


----------



## Lovelyone

I've been trying to eat healthier lately. My little niece was helping me make a tray of veggies to munch on and she said, "I like that you are eating healthy foods. I know not everyone likes the veggies but I think they are making your heart healthy and I want you to be around for a long time cos you are one of my best friends."

That just touched my soul.


----------



## largenlovely

They found my old friend alive and well 

I don't know any of the details and likely won't since we don't have many friends in common but I'm glad she's safe. I'm assuming she was out on a drug binge longer than usual or something, which is why I don't hang out with her anymore, but I'm so glad she wasn't dead in a ditch somewhere. That was what I kept imagining. Thank God she's ok.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I'm officially on vacation!


----------



## Micara

Just bought a new (to me) car! So I can give my old car to my daughter.


----------



## Dromond

I've survived another year. All things considered, that's a hell of an accomplishment. I hope to still be around next year.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Dromond said:


> I've survived another year. All things considered, that's a hell of an accomplishment. I hope to still be around next year.



You will be around next year and for many, many more years to come!!!! Believe that!!!


----------



## CleverBomb

Dromond said:


> I've survived another year. All things considered, that's a hell of an accomplishment. I hope to still be around next year.





BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> You will be around next year and for many, many more years to come!!!! Believe that!!!



Yep. Happy Birthday!


----------



## spiritangel

Even though I am exhausted and constantly tired the worst of this virus seems to be behind me fingers crossed.


----------



## AuntHen

Only 3 more weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happy::happy:


----------



## Dromond

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> You will be around next year and for many, many more years to come!!!! Believe that!!!





CleverBomb said:


> Yep. Happy Birthday!



Thank you both.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I made $40.50 at the townwide garage sale today


----------



## dharmabean

I'm up.
I'm awake.
I actually ate something today.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I found an awesome new hair dryer at a yardsale for $1 and saw 2 friends from high school at that yard sale


----------



## Lovelyone

I didn't eat anything unhealthy today.


----------



## spiritangel

I just got a call from my ISP because my contract was nearly up, it saved me calling them as my modem is pretty much cactus (usb one they dont seem to last very long about 12months ish)

anyway long story short free 9. something inch tablet (just a pendo pad but still its not costing me anything), next months net is free and an extra 2gigs of net a month all for what I am paying now, had to extend my contract for another 2 years but been there before so not a drama its actually how I got the netbook I am on now 

now its just a decent new laptop on the technology list for this year.


----------



## Lovelyone

When the rains came it took the humidity out of the air and brought with it a nice refreshing breeze.


----------



## Gingembre

Delivered my first baby last night, whoop!


----------



## largenlovely

My niece is 11 years old and she pitches for a travel ball team, which is very hard to get on. A man approached my brother in law at their game last night to personally invite her to their summer camp and gave him all the paperwork. He said that scouts from Univ of Alabama, UCLA, LSU, Mississippi State and Univ of Florida would be there and he would personally introduce them to my niece 

She's going to a private school next year for her 6th grade year and she will be pitching for the school. They also invited her to play their varsity team. I'm assuming they mean 8th grade varsity. Though by 14, my brother was pitching for high school varsity. So I imagine she will be walking in his footsteps 

I am so freaking proud of her


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that i got a task done that's been bugging me. I finally cleaned out my bedroom. It has been the place where we'd put stuff we didn't know what to do with. I managed to clean it out and looks good! I'm happy for clean bedrooms


----------



## Victoria08

I'm just happy I made it home from work safe and sound. We had a guy try and get in the store repeatedly while we were cashing out and he just wouldn't leave. We ran to our cars while he was on the other side of the parking lot :/


----------



## spiritangel

I found my Ratchet, my good stumpy screwdriver and my fav flower dies 

which means I may yet pull off the bear order I have by the due date (friday), and I have another lesson I can teach my craft group yay


----------



## Yakatori

Gingembre said:


> "_Delivered my first baby last night, whoop!_"


Did you front like you'd done it a 1000 times before? Because, let me you, I'd be Tebowing that like it was all-me; Game, Set, Match!


----------



## Morganer

Laptop will finish being repaired.


----------



## Gingembre

Yakatori said:


> Did you front like you'd done it a 1000 times before? Because, let me you, I'd be Tebowing that like it was all-me; Game, Set, Match!



Absolutely! (Although I was being supervised by a qualified midwife). 

It was only later, when I was making sure they had everything they needed to go home (she was having a short stay), that the mother asked how many babies I'd delivered. I was like "err...one!". Heheh.


----------



## big_lad27

Given the all clear by the docs, back to work Sunday


----------



## Oona

The new hair is going over well, the network in the office is back up after 4 hours of being down yesterday, it's no longer Monday, and...

I have coffee.


----------



## Weirdo890

I made a new friend online that I hope to meet in person.


----------



## Oona

I turned in both of my finals last night. 6 days early!

I'm pretty sure I aced both classes!


/flex


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Things are starting to feel calm again.


----------



## Lovelyone

SO far we've only gotten thunder and lightening tonight. I LOVE a good thunderstorm.


----------



## CAMellie

I finally took a weed-whacker to my eyebrows and got them in pretty decent shape!


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm going to visit my sister today!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Swim-Top came today and I AM ABSOLUTELY THRILLED TO FINALLY WEAR IT.


----------



## J_Underscore

Getting Married Tomorrow  to the wonderful Deacone


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww...so happy for the two of you. One of the cutest couples on the site for sure.

Have a WONDERFUL DAY!





J_Underscore said:


> Getting Married Tomorrow  to the wonderful Deacone


----------



## Oona

Even though I am beyond tired, I'm in a good mood. I can't figure out a reason, but I'm ok with that!


----------



## snuggletiger

The funeral director returned my call in a timely manner.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubs came home today. We have a long road ahead of us. His boss had to talk him into taking next week off. Hub's feels like it's a sham to stay home cuz he feels ok. I don't know if it has totally set in that he's got to be careful. I'm just happy we're home and i can reach out and hug him whenever i want to.


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> Hubs came home today. We have a long road ahead of us. His boss had to talk him into taking next week off. Hub's feels like it's a sham to stay home cuz he feels ok. I don't know if it has totally set in that he's got to be careful. I'm just happy we're home and i can reach out and hug him whenever i want to.



Hugs So glad to hear this Megan know how worried you have been, perhaps you need to get Hubby into a new hobby like fishing? or crafting (Tim Holtz and Jim the Gentleman Crafter are a good way to do this just fyi)

He sounds like he has trouble sitting still, if all else fails you could tie him to a chair lol (joking on that one)


I am happy cause I see my Dr today and get to tell her all the nasty things my new medication has been doing to me. So Hopefully we can find a soloution


----------



## CAMellie

My hubby did my makeup today (for shits and giggles) and I only came out looking like a sad clown hooker a little bit! LOL


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Did reasonably good on my quiz and finished my homework, my weekend is more free


----------



## CleverBomb

Friday falls on Thursday for me. So, weekend!


----------



## spiritangel

I have been reduced to one tablet a day of the ones that are making me sick and if side effects continue I do not need to take them at all

apparently it is the only drug available to treat PCOS and insulin resistance (report said I have slight insulin resisitance) She also told me the main reason she put me on it was because with some people a side effect is loosing weight :doh: which had she told me last week I would have told her very reluctant to go on any drug for that.


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm moving to TX in two weeks. I don't knw if it's long term or short term. It's a desperately needed new start. Only thing holding me back is funds but I'll make do. 
Wonton will be my copilot on the roadtrip.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CastingPearls said:


> I'm moving to TX in two weeks. I don't knw if it's long term or short term. It's a desperately needed new start. Only thing holding me back is funds but I'll make do.
> Wonton will be my copilot on the roadtrip.



Good luck! If you need a vet in San Antonio, Austin, or Houston for Wonton, let me know. I know people (OK, I don't so much know people as I have a family full of vets). 

I learned I passed my nursing boards today, so I'm officially an RN. So excited!


----------



## Oona

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I learned I passed my nursing boards today, so I'm officially an RN. So excited!




Woo! Congrats!


----------



## Oona

Finals are officially done. I can't revise them anymore. Now it's a waiting game. 

I'm not worries about the computer fundamentals class, that was cake. I'm more concerned about my English class and the Thesis paper I had to write @[email protected]


----------



## CastingPearls

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Good luck! If you need a vet in San Antonio, Austin, or Houston for Wonton, let me know. I know people (OK, I don't so much know people as I have a family full of vets).
> 
> I learned I passed my nursing boards today, so I'm officially an RN. So excited!


Congratulations! 
Houston is about 8 hours south of where I'm going but I will be visiting friends in Houston while I'm in TX, so, good to know.
I just had her microchipped Tuesday. She was a trooper.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CastingPearls said:


> Congratulations!
> Houston is about 8 hours south of where I'm going but I will be visiting friends in Houston while I'm in TX, so, good to know.
> I just had her microchipped Tuesday. She was a trooper.



I need to get my babies microchipped. Enjoy Texas!


----------



## snuggletiger

Maybe I'll get ice cream today.


----------



## HottiMegan

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I learned I passed my nursing boards today, so I'm officially an RN. So excited!



Congrats!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Accomplished a lot today and feel much better... had a nice breakfast with my mother, got my car registration renewed, went to the car dealership to get an oil change and check the A/C which got recharged and is now working again and everything seems to be going alright. Had chinese for lunch which made things even better, got to see my niece for a little bit and now I am home to relax. My boyfriend is asleep so that's a bummer but I am excited, just next week is July 4th, get to spend it with family and then I am leaving to go spend 3 weeks with my babe! Can't wait! All of this adds up to why I am happy today!


----------



## spiritangel

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Good luck! If you need a vet in San Antonio, Austin, or Houston for Wonton, let me know. I know people (OK, I don't so much know people as I have a family full of vets).
> 
> I learned I passed my nursing boards today, so I'm officially an RN. So excited!



Congrats!!!!!! That is wonderful news hope you are celebrating.



CastingPearls said:


> I'm moving to TX in two weeks. I don't knw if it's long term or short term. It's a desperately needed new start. Only thing holding me back is funds but I'll make do.
> Wonton will be my copilot on the roadtrip.



Good Luck and please please please give me your new postal addy, I have a pile of goodies that need to be posted to you (late birthday pressies, and a few things I have picked up over time)



x0emnem0x said:


> Accomplished a lot today and feel much better... had a nice breakfast with my mother, got my car registration renewed, went to the car dealership to get an oil change and check the A/C which got recharged and is now working again and everything seems to be going alright. Had chinese for lunch which made things even better, got to see my niece for a little bit and now I am home to relax. My boyfriend is asleep so that's a bummer but I am excited, just next week is July 4th, get to spend it with family and then I am leaving to go spend 3 weeks with my babe! Can't wait! All of this adds up to why I am happy today!




I love productive days. And that is awesome to have so much to be happy for 



As for me I found a beautiful PM waiting for me when I logged on and it totally made my morning


----------



## Lovelyone

It's been a rather productive day today. I cleaned the bathroom, did the dishes, got the laundry ready to go to the mat, finished three scrap book pages, read the bible for 45 minutes, sent three friends and one family member emails and got to level 27 on Vortex. Yeah!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh man, where do I start. I got my pool up, I managed to make a vet appointment so I'm rescuing a drop-off kitty from over by my moms next week [on the 4th] PLUS My boyfriend just bought his plane tickets to come see me on the 14th! 

I am cautiously happy-as-fuck. [Cautiously because I am not used to so many good things happening at once without something awful happening]


----------



## AuntHen

only one more week!! woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :bounce:


----------



## balletguy

It's Saterday


----------



## Oona

I'm getting ready to go on a lunch date.


----------



## Saoirse

Just got word from my awesome biker gypsy friend that he's heading my way in August! I only see him once a year, so it's always a special treat!


----------



## Oona

Passed one of my classes with a 99%!


----------



## dharmabean

Crush is developing rather well.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm so happy that I get to spend the rest of my life with the man who makes me laugh like this: 

Andrew: Sorry, I wasn't listening. You are so adorable I couldn't process what you were saying. I was just thinking "cute cute cute cute." 

Me: How am I ever going to get you to listen when we're married? 

Andrew: I guess you're going to have to put a bag over your head when you want me to listen to you. It'll be like "Cute cute cute cute cu... oh, hi honey, you have something serious to tell me?"


----------



## Morganer

Bought some CUPCAKES!


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm falling for someone hard. I just wish we could be closer.


----------



## largenlovely

I have family down visiting and I act more like this side of the family than the ones who live down here. So it's always reaffirming of my weird ass personality lol. It always makes me feel better when I see them periodically


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I found a cat sitter for my bonus cats. Now I just have to get my house cleaned up for my mother's visit.


----------



## Dromond

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I learned I passed my nursing boards today, so I'm officially an RN. So excited!



A noble profession! I have massive respect for nurses, I've met so many good ones in my various hospital stays.


----------



## penguin

Finally got my marks back from last term's uni results, and I passed! WOOHOO! I really didn't feel that I did well on my exam, so I was dreading the result. My heart almost stopped when I saw that I had a D - but in this case, D meant Distinction (same as a B). PHEW.


----------



## J_Underscore

Surlysomething said:


> Awww...so happy for the two of you. One of the cutest couples on the site for sure.
> 
> Have a WONDERFUL DAY!



Thank you  & thanks to all that gave me rep, I'm on cloud nine, to me she could not be a more perfect wife 
I'm amazed she hasn't been on & posted pics yet lol
P.S. the day was perfect as well


----------



## snuggletiger

Good friends, family to get me over the blue period of last week and explain it to me.


----------



## Oona

I meant to post this the other night... But I'm happy I'm not in the hospital. I was outside at my car and had to flick a black widow spider off my arm. Thankfully, it didn't bite me, but I was freaked out for a solid 3 hours after.


----------



## snuggletiger

Oona said:


> I meant to post this the other night... But I'm happy I'm not in the hospital. I was outside at my car and had to flick a black widow spider off my arm. Thankfully, it didn't bite me, but I was freaked out for a solid 3 hours after.



Im glad you're not in the hospital either.


----------



## BBWbonnie

I am really happy that tomorrow is my last day at work until Saturday


----------



## Oona

I passed Both Classes with A's!


----------



## Surlysomething

That's so wonderful. Great news!

Congratulations again and cheers to many, many happy years together! 







J_Underscore said:


> Thank you  & thanks to all that gave me rep, I'm on cloud nine, to me she could not be a more perfect wife
> I'm amazed she hasn't been on & posted pics yet lol
> P.S. the day was perfect as well


----------



## Tad

Oona said:


> I passed Both Classes with A's!



*applause*


----------



## HottiMegan

No arterial surgery for hubs!! I was scared to death about that potential. The surgeon said that he's not high risk enough to need surgery. So we got that going for us.


----------



## penguin

My daughter is home again. I love my time off when she's with her dad, but I miss her a lot.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I've been giving myself shots for my MS for about 2 months now and surprisingly enough they don't hurt half as bad as I thought they would(including the one in my butt ) and I don't have the real bad "flu like" symptoms that most people get.


----------



## Lovelyone

July is always a rough month for me. It's especially hard for me around the 4th because that's the day that my mom passed away. I was feeling especially emotional and sentimental about her these past few days and asked God for a sign that everything will be okay. Then, out of the blue a cousin who we have not really kept in touch with messaged me on Facebook and asked me if I wanted an afghan blanket that my mom had crocheted. She had recently moved to Florida and no longer had a need for it and thought I might like to have it. Along with it she is sending pictures that she has of my Father (our fathers were brothers) from when he was young. I was surprised and happy.


----------



## BBWbonnie

I am so happy that tomorrow I have a day off work so I can just relax, lay about and be as lazy as fuck!


----------



## snuggletiger

Im happy Im not out there gambling, and that even though I am not rich, I can pay the bills and send someone special some flowers.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I feel like I rocked my interview today. It's for the facility I most want to work at, so hopefully they think I rocked it too!


----------



## Tad

fingers crossed for you, Diana!

ETA: and for my part, I'm glad that the spawn got his grade nine report card and that the marks are good....but not so good that he's apt to think he's got this high school thing aced.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I rocked that interview in ways I can't imagine, because they offered me the job three hours later.


----------



## Surlysomething

That is SO AWESOME! Congrats!

:bow:



Diana_Prince245 said:


> I rocked that interview in ways I can't imagine, because they offered me the job three hours later.


----------



## Tad

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I rocked that interview in ways I can't imagine, because they offered me the job three hours later.



Heh, I guess you are really THAT good!


----------



## Morganer

Had the BEST convo with my friend!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

What's making me happy today? See below. 







From the most wonderful fiance ever.  :wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890

I've found a new love, one I hope will last forever. :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> What's making me happy today? See below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the most wonderful fiance ever.  :wubu:



That's so sweet


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It is. I'm so spoiled. :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I got my kitty! I got my kitty tonight!


----------



## Victoria08

I guess I'm happy that the hospital called me with a new surgery date. I mean, I'm absolutely terrified of hospitals and the potential of something going wrong and, ya know, _dying_ on the table eek...but at least my shoulder is going to get fixed. No more daily dislocations! That's good, right? I'm happy about this, I swear.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Going to see my boyfriend!!!


----------



## largenlovely

My aunt and cousins will be leaving soon ....and I was so happy when they first got here lol. My aunt is super aggressive and runs around cleaning and talking about jesus like she's on some sort of jesus crack. Fast and loud and aggressive. Even told my sister that she should be feeding her dogs a certain way and that she shouldn't send my niece to private school because it was too expensive lol. I mean, all up in everybody's business. My cousins don't talk about jesus like that but they're aggressive and loud too and just spew shitty remarks and I've had to get shitty back with them and put them in their place numerous times on this trip for the things they've said to my nieces and nephew.

I'm deemed the aggressive one in my immediate family but I'm nowhere near as annoying as that. My sister and brother in law said these people make me look like a walk in the park lol. I swear I hope I don't see that particular aunt for another 10 years lol

Calgon take me away I'm so excited that they're leaving lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I found five books at a book sale at the library for 50 cents.
The Silence Of The Lambs and Hannibal by Thomas Harris
Congo and Rising Sun by Michael Crichton
Politika by Tom Clancy


----------



## AuntHen

Leaving for summer vacation overseas tomorrow! Wooooot! :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubs is making improvements. He has 3 therapies next week and then returns to work. His speech deficits are barely there anymore. His hand is getting a little better. His energy is getting better too.


----------



## LuckyDreamer87

I found the perfect perfect perfect dress for my friends wedding while I was at the mall today.


----------



## Oona

I just paid $9 for two dye treatments for my hair. What used to cost me $65+ at the salon now costs me $4.50 at home.


----------



## spiritangel

I get 2 weeks of free movies with my pay tv (long story but no ariel connection here and landlords wont provide one unless I buy everything so long story short I have pay tv, not upgraded to digital but betting the force us to soon)

Anyways 2 whole weeks of free movies means I get to catch up on some stuff I have wanted to see for ages


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I discovered Aldi yesterday. I officially have a new store of groceries.


----------



## Gingembre

Murray won Wimbledon, whoop!


----------



## HottiMegan

Instead of killing myself in the front yard, getting it cleaned and pretty, we hired a local guy. The yard is beautiful and I'm so happy I didn't have to do it myself. He was also a great price. That makes me so happy. Living in the forest makes for a LOT of debris of leaves and twigs and branches. We had some doozies of storms this year and we lost a few branches.


----------



## CastingPearls

Updated blog entries (2) for those who follow. 

Follow me on my roadtrip across the US! Cat is my co-pilot.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

ScreamingChicken said:


> I discovered Aldi yesterday. I officially have a new store of groceries.



I love that store. So many good deals.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Gozer [my cat] is settling in quite well here, that makes me very very happy!


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> Gozer [my cat] is settling in quite well here, that makes me very very happy!



HA HA I love the name!!


----------



## TwilightStarr

I rock at couponing!!

I got $85 worth of Herbal Essence Shampoo & Conditioner for $5!!!!!


----------



## penguin

TwilightStarr said:


> I rock at couponing!!
> 
> I got $85 worth of Herbal Essence Shampoo & Conditioner for $5!!!!!



Oh hot damn, that is awesome!

I'm happy today because I feel happy. I've felt down a lot over the last few months, but these days, I'm back on top.


----------



## riplee

largenlovely said:


> My aunt and cousins will be leaving soon ....and I was so happy when they first got here lol. My aunt is super aggressive and runs around cleaning and talking about jesus like she's on some sort of jesus crack. Fast and loud and aggressive. Even told my sister that she should be feeding her dogs a certain way and that she shouldn't send my niece to private school because it was too expensive lol. I mean, all up in everybody's business. My cousins don't talk about jesus like that but they're aggressive and loud too and just spew shitty remarks and I've had to get shitty back with them and put them in their place numerous times on this trip for the things they've said to my nieces and nephew.
> 
> I'm deemed the aggressive one in my immediate family but I'm nowhere near as annoying as that. My sister and brother in law said these people make me look like a walk in the park lol. I swear I hope I don't see that particular aunt for another 10 years lol
> 
> Calgon take me away I'm so excited that they're leaving lol




"jesus crack"


----------



## largenlovely

riplee said:


> "jesus crack"



LOL it is the best descriptor I could think of to describe this crazy jesus obsessed woman


----------



## Lovelyone

ScreamingChicken said:


> I discovered Aldi yesterday. I officially have a new store of groceries.



My family shops there all the time, we've been shopping there for years. Most of the food is not name brand food but I've yet to run across anything that isn't good. It's also the cheapest place in town to buy M&M's and chocolate.


----------



## Lovelyone

TwilightStarr said:


> I rock at couponing!!
> 
> I got $85 worth of Herbal Essence Shampoo & Conditioner for $5!!!!!



That's quite a haul! I rock at couponing, too. I love a good deal. Best I ever did was to get 200 dollars worth of groceries for 22 dollars.


----------



## Victoria08

Getting compliments always makes me happy, especially because it doesn't happen that often. I was at work and explaining something to a customer when she just cut me off mid-sentence and blurted out "God, you have beautiful eyes"
:happy::happy::happy:

What can I say, it's the little things that make me happy.


----------



## spiritangel

I am feeling a lot better than I was which is saying something 

and am looking forward to stretch and flex class tomorrow now to figure out what to wear...


----------



## Librarygirl

1. A random email from a man I met a couple of years ago, in a library. He gave me a stack tour (no, that isn't a weird euphemism, lol!) and we just kind of clicked and he just wrote to me completely out of the blue!

2. Silly giggly moments with my BHM friend at work and our ongoing private jokes that no one else understands.

3. SUMMER WEATHER!!!!

4. I met a group of Chinese visitors who wanted endless pics of me and gave me a toy panda!


----------



## Lovelyone

I made a list and I kept to it. That's a good thing for me.


----------



## Micara

I finally found a house that I really love!


----------



## breeislove

New tattoo! So much fun.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got my extra credit done for my computer course


----------



## Diana_Prince245

HR finally called, so I have a start date for my dream job!


----------



## Tad

woot! (and also hopefully a date for when your first pay cheque will arrive, lol)


----------



## HottiMegan

Diana_Prince245 said:


> HR finally called, so I have a start date for my dream job!



I'm very happy for you


----------



## Surlysomething

So awesome! 



Diana_Prince245 said:


> HR finally called, so I have a start date for my dream job!


----------



## Morganer

T-Mobile and the company from Cupertino, CA has made me _very_ happy today, since no S4 OR Note II was available.

Yep, I feel like a "look at me, look what I got" Starbucks-sipping yuppie now.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

One more day of work then it's a week of vacation with my kiddos.


----------



## CleverBomb

This Galaxy Note 8.0 is working out well. Not exactly as I had expected, but it is pretty darn good.
(Active digitizer with l-pixel resolution and real handwriting recognition FTW.)


----------



## TwilightStarr

I walked out of Kroger today with 2 carts full of merchandise, a $200 value, and I only paid $7

WHAT?!?! YEAH!!!

COUPONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spiritangel

I have had a rather awesome day got shouted some craft stuff for my group and books for me.

Had my first 'suspended coffee' (my councilor made me do it she pushed me to ask for a suspended drink its such a lovely thing down here) so I got to have this awesome fruit chiller basically a real fruit slushy I had mango and strawberry

I know what my 365 days project will be this month a wee canvas just have to buy them next time I am in town.

Had my first chicken kebab in about 2 and a half years and even got to share a taxi home which halved my fare home

such a lovely time


----------



## Morganer

All I have to do it make it to tomorrow!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I met Fredbird and I finally have an aux cable installed into my Mercury.


----------



## spiritangel

Having a really chilled day but still accomplishing loads

already portioned out my meat, bacon etc into meals and spent about an hour chopping stuff so it can be defrosted and used straight away for meals and such

 have something yummy in the slow cooker and hoping its a good experiment

and life is pretty good atm.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My boyfriend was able to print his tickets, so in about 7 hours, he'll be flying out to see me! Gaaah!


----------



## Oona

My puppies (ok, they're full grown, but they will always be my puppies) are both asleep on the kitchen floor, keeping cool, and having cute puppy dreams. They are making adorable little noises and twitching like they are running in their sleep.


----------



## breeislove

TwilightStarr said:


> I walked out of Kroger today with 2 carts full of merchandise, a $200 value, and I only paid $7
> 
> WHAT?!?! YEAH!!!
> 
> COUPONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You're gonna have to teach me how to do that!! Great haul.



I'm happy that I'm outside on a lovely day with my mom, snapping pictures for the paper all day!


----------



## Lovelyone

I am reading a book that my friend sent me, the weather is wonderful and a nice breeze is blowing in my window. What a lovely day!


----------



## Morganer

The check came! The check came! Th check came! The check came! I GOT $183.15!! WOOO!!!


----------



## Lovelyone

I received a lovely message on Facebook from my cousin's mother-in-law. She's a sweet kind person of faith who never met me in person before. That message just made my day.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Holding my love in my arms, knowing he is here for a small vacation, and knowing he is all mine to cuddle and kiss as I wish --- Giddy, Beyond happy, so Joyous..


----------



## Micara

I bid on a house today! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## spiritangel

I had an awesome day at Bundanon doing arty things I have never attempted before and met someone who is doing the tafe course my councilor wants me to do and she said she really loves it so the only other problem re that is transport and monies


----------



## Micara

I bid, they countered, I counter-countered, and they counter-countered-countered. And I accepted. Looks like I'm gonna be a homeowner!

I am particularly excited because I get all the brand new appliances. I didn't think they were gonna give them up!


----------



## Oona

Micara said:


> I bid, they countered, I counter-countered, and they counter-countered-countered. And I accepted. Looks like I'm gonna be a homeowner!
> 
> I am particularly excited because I get all the brand new appliances. I didn't think they were gonna give them up!



Congrats!!


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> I bid, they countered, I counter-countered, and they counter-countered-countered. And I accepted. Looks like I'm gonna be a homeowner!
> 
> I am particularly excited because I get all the brand new appliances. I didn't think they were gonna give them up!



That is so awesome Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## largenlovely

My last GP died (yes i was very sad. I loved him to pieces) so I have been on hunt to find a new one. I tried to go to one doc a lot of people recommended but my insurance didn't work there. So then I procrastinated until I was stuck going to someone nearby. 

Today was my first visit and he was very nice. I was so relieved. He didn't bring my weight up once. He was very friendly, super helpful about scheduling some stuff for me and he seemed that he genuinely saw me as a person rather than a super fat body sitting in his exam room. 

My relief is tremendous. It is so hard finding good doctors as people of size. I've been very fortunate the last number of years. Thank God.

ETA: I suppose it would be yesterday, and not today, but since I haven't been to bed yet, I'm leaving it as today lol


----------



## CleverBomb

The generosity of the internets. 

Last week, someone posted a picture on a motorscooter message board of a sign made by a little girl who'd had her electric scooter (a toy riding one) stolen; within two days the group had raised enough money to buy a replacement for her. 

Over the weekend, a well-known blogger's (also well-known) cat was killed by a dog, and he suggested donating to one fairly small animal shelter in the cat's memory. Within a day or so, they'd received nearly $12,000. 

There's lots of nastiness on the internet. It's nice to see some good things come of it as well.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got an A in my computer course today


----------



## Tad

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I got an A in my computer course today



Good job!


----------



## BriannaBombshell

I get an extra day off this week!!


----------



## Surlysomething

It's soooooooo beautiful out today and I talked to a really, really cute boy on the phone last night. :blush:


----------



## Oona

Coffee, Dropkick Murphys, and a good hair day!

4 hours of sleep won't get me down!


----------



## snuggletiger

Oona said:


> Coffee, Dropkick Murphys, and a good hair day!
> 
> 4 hours of sleep won't get me down!



whats dropkick Murphy?

I am happy my truck is fixed. And its ice cream day


----------



## Oona

snuggletiger said:


> whats dropkick Murphy?



Boston Irish punk band ^_^


----------



## Surlysomething

Sounds pretty close to a perfect morning. 

Have a good day, lady!




Oona said:


> Coffee, Dropkick Murphys, and a good hair day!
> 
> 4 hours of sleep won't get me down!


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Sounds pretty close to a perfect morning.
> 
> Have a good day, lady!



Absolutely is a perfect morning! 

And you have a fabulous day as well! ^_^


----------



## Surlysomething

If people would stop talking to me and/or look at me, it will be fantastic.

Haha.





Oona said:


> Absolutely is a perfect morning!
> 
> And you have a fabulous day as well! ^_^


----------



## snuggletiger

Oona said:


> Boston Irish punk band ^_^



I was going to guess either band or cocktail but my knowledge of Punk music is non existant.


----------



## HottiMegan

Three weeks post stroke and hubs went back to work today. Three weeks ago our world was rocked. We were sitting in the ER waiting on test results and I was scared to death. Everyone says he'll make a full recovery but we have to be super careful not to have a repeat performance. I'm happy he's well enough to work again.


----------



## Tad

HottiMegan said:


> Three weeks post stroke and hubs went back to work today. Three weeks ago our world was rocked. We were sitting in the ER waiting on test results and I was scared to death. Everyone says he'll make a full recovery but we have to be super careful not to have a repeat performance. I'm happy he's well enough to work again.



Super great news that he's doing so well   

I know you'll worry for, well, always.... but I hope you can relax a little bit now.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tad said:


> Good job!



Thank You Tad


----------



## Oona

*dances* 

I have a job interview tomorrow!!!

I need to get this job!!


----------



## Surlysomething

TONS of good vibes your way, chickie!!






Oona said:


> *dances*
> 
> I have a job interview tomorrow!!!
> 
> I need to get this job!!


----------



## snuggletiger

Oona said:


> *dances*
> 
> I have a job interview tomorrow!!!
> 
> I need to get this job!!



you can do it. Remember to relax


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> TONS of good vibes your way, chickie!!





snuggletiger said:


> you can do it. Remember to relax



Thank you, guys! I'm excited more than nervous


----------



## HottiMegan

Tad said:


> Super great news that he's doing so well
> 
> I know you'll worry for, well, always.... but I hope you can relax a little bit now.



Thanks. I am hoping to relax more. Hubs numbers are improving. Poor guy has to take like 8 pills a day now. (some are vitamins to help prevent stroke) I have a hard enough time taking my one happy pill. He's so happy to be back at work. He told me last night that he just loves his job. He works in a great place, so supportive. I'm hoping to get a job there at some point. I'm going to start there via a volunteer position and hopefully transition eventually to a paying position. Volunteers get free health insurance. (that'd knock 200 a month off of our monthly expenses) sorry, long winded answer 

I have two happy things today. I'm finally getting the house back into order after the stroke. I went into a tailspin and had NO motivation to clean. I hate cleaning to begin with so it got kinda bad. I kept trying to clean but with it kept filling back in.. Summer time is hard to keep the place clean. Anyhoo. It's clean again, mostly.
My second happy is hubs told me that he got a raise today! That's going to work out nicely. It's only about a $100 more a month but that'll pay for a gym membership without hurting!


----------



## nugget34

last day of work for 9 weeks ,9 weeks paid leave plus 17.5% loading


----------



## CleverBomb

CleverBomb said:


> This Galaxy Note 8.0 is working out well. Not exactly as I had expected, but it is pretty darn good.
> (Active digitizer with l-pixel resolution and real handwriting recognition FTW.)


0r, in more practical terms, I can read these boards with it and never accidentaly trigger the Amazon ad again!
And I got a quick response from the developer of an app I bought that was seeming to not work properly, politely explaining how to correct the issue. (Tablet Talk, which I highly recommend if you regularly tether your Wifi tablet from your phone's hotspot and do a lot of text messaging).


----------



## penguin

Wine. It hasn't been the best of weeks, so winding down on a Friday night with some wine is good.


----------



## Tracyarts

My husband started a new job on Wednesday. It's a step up in several different ways for him (and us).


----------



## Surlysomething

No work tomorrow.


I'm easy to please.


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> I bid, they countered, I counter-countered, and they counter-countered-countered. And I accepted. Looks like I'm gonna be a homeowner!
> 
> I am particularly excited because I get all the brand new appliances. I didn't think they were gonna give them up!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lovelyone

May sound strange but I made time to do something for myself today.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

My kids went back to their mom tonight after being with me for a week. As much as I love them, I can use a couple of days of peace and quiet.


----------



## CAMellie

The manager of the check cashing store near my husband's job offered him a job with better pay, more hours, and benefits!


----------



## Oona

Nailed the job interview. Drug screen tomorrow. Background check in process.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Oona said:


> Nailed the job interview. Drug screen tomorrow. Background check in process.



I really hope you get it, Oona. You deserve it.


----------



## CleverBomb

A delightful evening out with Mrs. Bomb. We went to Tony's on the Pier (Redondo Beach, CA) for seafood.

I highly recommend the place if you happen to be in the area.


----------



## spiritangel

CAMellie said:


> The manager of the check cashing store near my husband's job offered him a job with better pay, more hours, and benefits!




Thats such great News Mellie so happy for you both 



Oona said:


> Nailed the job interview. Drug screen tomorrow. Background check in process.



Lots of hugs and positive energy comming your way. Am sure you will pass with flying colours!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My girlfriend has graduated high school today, so happy for her.


----------



## CAMellie

spiritangel said:


> Thats such great News Mellie so happy for you both



Thank you, sweet lady!


----------



## spiritangel

I have 15 (yes 15 but to be fair 10 are only 4"x4" and 3 are 5"x7") canvas's in various states of completion

had a blast just playing with stencils and Modeling Paste while listening to TDL Extravaganza

My Councilor is coming to my Craft group again on Thursday

and Life is not to shabby atm.


----------



## Lovelyone

For the first time in weeks I woke up without a headache. It's not as hot and humid today.


----------



## Gingembre

Off to see Kenneth Brannagh & Alex Kingston in Macbeth...well, sorta...couldn't afford tickets to the play, so we're watching a live relay on a big screen round the corner. At least this way we get to take a picnic, haha!


----------



## Surlysomething

Sounds like fun! Enjoy!



Gingembre said:


> Off to see Kenneth Brannagh & Alex Kingston in Macbeth...well, sorta...couldn't afford tickets to the play, so we're watching a live relay on a big screen round the corner. At least this way we get to take a picnic, haha!


----------



## Blackjack

Gingembre said:


> Off to see Kenneth Brannagh & Alex Kingston in Macbeth...well, sorta...couldn't afford tickets to the play, so we're watching a live relay on a big screen round the corner. At least this way we get to take a picnic, haha!



I AM SO JEALOUS OF YOU. omg.


----------



## Gingembre

Surlysomething said:


> Sounds like fun! Enjoy!





Blackjack said:


> I AM SO JEALOUS OF YOU. omg.




It was amazing! Wish I could have been at the actual performance - it was in an old church and looked fantastic, but there was a good atmosphere at the relay too. Sitting (on a cushion) on concrete for 3 hours, however, was bloody uncomfy. Worth it tho. Good review of the play here, for those who are interested.


----------



## spiritangel

Gingembre said:


> Off to see Kenneth Brannagh & Alex Kingston in Macbeth...well, sorta...couldn't afford tickets to the play, so we're watching a live relay on a big screen round the corner. At least this way we get to take a picnic, haha!



envious beyond belief that would have been AMAZING glad you enjoyed it



It is Sunday, so bacon sandwich for brekky and a meandering type of day that may include eeek cleaning of craft spaces well at least putting one of my shelves back together so I can move a ton of stuff so that I can fix the other one that broke and get stuff 'put away' and actually create without the chaos which will be a work in progress but it always makes me happy when it is easier to be creative.


----------



## Morganer

Setting up this game on my computer for my Mom.


----------



## Mathias

I bought a Kindle HD today.


----------



## Oona

Today started out pretty rough. Woke up with 10 minutes to get ready and get out the door. Somehow I managed to get ready (hair & makeup included), make coffee, and grab everything I needed (notebook and tablet for homework). Unfortunately, I left said coffee at home!

The part that makes me the happiest?

Went home for lunch and made Afternoon Iced Coffee! And I look super retro/cute today. I combined a liberty roll with a pompadour for my hair and topped it off with a bow!


----------



## J34

I am in Canada (near Niagara Falls) til Thursday. Its been pretty good for the past couple of days. Never felt so safe walking around at night in my life (and it's not because of law enforcement)

Anyone with any suggestions on places to go around here is more than welcome to add there .02.


----------



## Tad

J34 said:


> I am in Canada (near Niagara Falls) til Thursday. Its been pretty good for the past couple of days. Never felt so safe walking around at night in my life (and it's not because of law enforcement)
> 
> Anyone with any suggestions on places to go around here is more than welcome to add there .02.



Do you have a car? (makes a big difference if you do!). If so, there are a lot of wineries in the general Niagra region, and most of them are open to tourists for wine tasting, if you'd enjoy that. Niagara-on-the-Lake (which is distinct from Niagara Falls) is supposed to be a really pretty town. A bit farther, but still in driving for the evening distance Stratford has a famous theatre 'festival' (does it deserve that name when it runs for about 6 months?), heavy on Shakespeare but doing other stuff too. If you are into hiking, there are supposed to be some pretty good trails along the Niagara escarpment (you'd need to ask tourist info or do some googling--I have no idea how close to where you are any of those trails are)

If you don't have a car, in Niagara Falls itself, ummm, can't help you much. I've made some day trips, but haven't ever checked out most of the tourist stuff there.


----------



## WVMountainrear

With the start of the fiscal year came the ordering of new office supplies, which have all finally arrived! Last week, I got a new scanner and a Windows tablet, and today I got what I was oddly the most excited about: a really boss ass staple remover. Ah, the little things.


----------



## CAMellie

The hubby and I put makeup on each other :happy:


----------



## Oona

I Got The Job!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Congratulations!!!

That is wonderful news...so happy for you!!

:bow:



Oona said:


> I Got The Job!!!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Oona said:


> I Got The Job!!!



Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Oona said:


> I Got The Job!!!



Yay! I hope you enjoy this job


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Congrats, Oona!


----------



## Surlysomething

It's so very beautiful out.


----------



## Tad

Yay, Oona!!!!!! 

When do you start?


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> Yay, Oona!!!!!!
> 
> When do you start?



I go in today to fill out paperwork. Actual start date is unknown because I have to give a proper 2-week notice at my current job and the class for the new job is either in 1-week or has no date yet. So I have to stick it out a little bit longer.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Congrats, Oona!



Thanks!



HottiMegan said:


> Yay! I hope you enjoy this job



Thanks, Megan! Me too!!



Diana_Prince245 said:


> Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!



You have no idea how many times (already) I've said that!



Surlysomething said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> That is wonderful news...so happy for you!!
> 
> :bow:



Thank you! ^_^


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

My lil princess and I are taking our first every mini vacation with out her Nanee(grandma) and Uncle. So excited! We are going to Daytona Beach for the weekend. She is gonna love it and I know we will have fun!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Oona said:


> I Got The Job!!!



Awesome news! Congratulations!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> I Got The Job!!!



Congrats Oona!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Not being so hot outside


----------



## TheNowhereMan

This little poem adaption I wrote is making me happy today, it's based on a nursery rhyme, Mary mary quite contrary , if you are familiar you might find it just as aamusing.

Fatty fatty, round and happy , her ass so wide a load.
With shakes and jiggles from all her giggles,
when seeing just how far her chair bows.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Made this beautiful bowl in a glass blowing class. 

View attachment Bowl 1.jpg


View attachment Bowl 2.jpg


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I was offered not one but two (matching at that) sofas for free. Between the offer of a king size mattress and now the sofas, furnishing the new place is chugging right along.


----------



## HottiMegan

I know it sounds funny to be happy about a bill but we got the hospital statement for hubs stroke. I have to say we are blessed that he works in a hospital. Three days in the hospital and oodles of tests and the bill came out very affordable. We're not going to the poor house. 

Also all his diabetes stuff is coming out free or really cheap. That's good stuff too. His sugars rarely get above 130 now, so our diet and the meds are doing great  Thankfully his BP is almost normal now too. That had worried me for years. He kept trying to get treatment for it but would have normal bp at the docs.. unlike me who has sky high bp at the doc but normal/low at home.


----------



## Oona

I managed to save enough money here and there to buy new work clothes and makeup... nothing like self spoiling to make a girl feel better.


----------



## snuggletiger

That I wasn't on the dais with Pat McCormick at the mike.


----------



## Lovelyone

I have a very wonderful, kind, supportive and thoughtful cousin in-law. I just adore her.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I made my TV debut today.  As a lifelong stutterer, this was huge for me, and very scary. Proud.


----------



## CAMellie

I just found out that my baby sister is pregnant with what will be my 16th niece or nephew! Love to spoil them then send them back home!!!:happy:


----------



## spiritangel

I get to see my Dr today and I managed to change my pick up time with community transport so win win win


----------



## Sweetie

I am so happy I found DIMS. I've made some really good friends and its a wonderful thing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm happy that Linkin Park makes good music.


----------



## spiritangel

Sweetie said:


> I am so happy I found DIMS. I've made some really good friends and its a wonderful thing.



I am so glad we met through here  and that I am blessed enough to call you firend.




My leg is ok I just stretched a tendon and have to allow it time to heal. The pain is considerably less than it was two days ago so I should be fine in a few more days or so

and and and I left half a dozen of my 365 days of love things around the drs carpark like I always do when I am there  one was gone when I got picked up


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I just came back from one of the most amazing experiences of my life to date. 

Come to think of it, It won't sound that amazing, but I promise you it was. 

I just came back from a "living room show." I had the pleasure of listing/watching Damien Jurado. As I was sitting there before he arrived, I was a little nervous, it was a very intimate setting and I didn't know what to expect. I started mingling a little with the other people, there was about 15 of us and one older couple started going on and on about how they had seem him play here and there and how they knew him and blah blah blah. Almost as if they were making it a point to tell everyone they knew him. 

The first surprise came when he finally arrived and made his way through the living room and set his guitar down and turned around to seem sister and I sitting there. In a very surprised time he said "oh, hey guys! How are you doing?!" He was saying hi to us directly, asking us how we were doing. He remembered us?!

The second surprise came when he brought his show to an end. He started playing a song called "Yuma, AZ." And the end of the song he looked up and smiled at us and winked. He then announced "that song was for them, they're from Yuma, Arizona." He remembered where I'm from too!?!

The last surprise came when he came up to my sister and I and started talking to us as an old friend, asking about out move to Seattle and how things were going. He asked me if I still lived in the same house, as he's been before. 

Just a great, humble man. He's no longer a musician that I admire and look up to. He's now just more of a friend I admire.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have a date with the love of my life this evening. Dinner and a movie. I'm so happy for that!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My engagement ring came today! :wubu:  [he ordered it from etsy and had to get it custom-sized so it took longer to get]  

Bonus joy? I was able to finally announce it to everyone


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> My engagement ring came today! :wubu:  [he ordered it from etsy and had to get it custom-sized so it took longer to get]
> 
> Bonus joy? I was able to finally announce it to everyone



Pics of the Ring Please Missy and CONGRATS so happy for the both of you you make such a great couple!!!




I am happy because I get to go on a Picnic for my Sisters birthday on Sat is a bit late but it will just be My sister my youngest niece and I, I can't afford the food for my eldest niece and her bf and they spend a lot of time arguing and ruined my sisters birthday dinner out sooo figured it was better to leave them out of it.

Already Made chocolate cupcakes with buttercream frosting, will do some honey soy chicken legs and just sort of an anti pasto type thing with deli meats and such with some crackers and lebanese bread. Think that will be more than enough for us all oh and some cheese of course 

I have not been on a picnic in over a year so am really excited as it is supposed to be a nice day Sat


----------



## Your Plump Princess

spiritangel said:


> Pics of the Ring Please Missy and CONGRATS so happy for the both of you you make such a great couple!!!



Thank you! 







it's inspired by this:




It's from the video game Zelda: Ocarina of Time. :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Your Plump Princess said:


> My engagement ring came today! :wubu:  [he ordered it from etsy and had to get it custom-sized so it took longer to get]
> 
> Bonus joy? I was able to finally announce it to everyone





Your Plump Princess said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's inspired by this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from the video game Zelda: Ocarina of Time. :happy:


Congratulations to you both! He did a great job! It's beautiful


----------



## WVMountainrear

Your Plump Princess said:


> My engagement ring came today! :wubu:  [he ordered it from etsy and had to get it custom-sized so it took longer to get]
> 
> Bonus joy? I was able to finally announce it to everyone



CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Made this beautiful bowl in a glass blowing class.


this is amazing! Seriously, very cool. There something so gratifying about the arts, when you see something you made with your own hands, or skills.




Your Plump Princess said:


> My engagement ring came today! :wubu:  [he ordered it from etsy and had to get it custom-sized so it took longer to get]
> 
> Bonus joy? I was able to finally announce it to everyone




Congratulations. This is fantastic.


----------



## Ashley1985

Your Plump Princess said:


> My engagement ring came today! :wubu:  [he ordered it from etsy and had to get it custom-sized so it took longer to get]
> 
> Bonus joy? I was able to finally announce it to everyone



Congrats! Wishing you both a lifetime of love, happiness and good health!


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's inspired by this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from the video game Zelda: Ocarina of Time. :happy:



Congrats on the way cool ring and engagement  I love that game


----------



## x0emnem0x

I have been in my first REAL serious relationship in my life, for almost 3 months now and it's the best I have ever felt. He treats me right, he pays attention to me, he takes care of me... I genuinely feel like I am IN love, and loved... and it feels so right in so many ways. I am so happy!


----------



## Tad

Your Plump Princess said:


> My engagement ring came today! :wubu:  [he ordered it from etsy and had to get it custom-sized so it took longer to get]
> 
> Bonus joy? I was able to finally announce it to everyone



Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And awesome ring too -- I really like the design


----------



## Oona

Nothing like a night of being spoiled! 

Got my nails done, a pedicure and spent way too much on yummy smelling sprays and lotions at Bath & Body Works.


----------



## spiritangel

It's grocery day, and after my fridge and freezer being pretty much emptied in recent times it will be nice to have a restock


----------



## missyj1978

Picked this up at a auction a few weeks back for $30.00. Had it appraised today and found out its worth $520.00!! 


View attachment 109520


----------



## Oona

missyj1978 said:


> Picked this up at a auction a few weeks back for $30.00. Had it appraised today and found out its worth $520.00!!




That's awesome! And it's so pretty!


----------



## Micara

My boss read this out loud at our meeting. :blush:


----------



## snuggletiger

What a great letter. Good for you


----------



## spiritangel

missyj1978 said:


> Picked this up at a auction a few weeks back for $30.00. Had it appraised today and found out its worth $520.00!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 109520





Micara said:


> My boss read this out loud at our meeting. :blush:



can I say awesome and wtg on both of these!!!!


I have spent my day getting bits and pieces ready for a picnic in the park tomorrow with my Sister and youngest Niece I am so freakin excited to be doing something I havent done in ages  that I am super organised and everything


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mi madre is loaning me some monies so I can go see my boyfriend for a week for his birthday and before I start up classes again, so I'm super excited and happy.


----------



## HottiMegan

My boys are headed home after a week with their Papa. I miss them so hard.


----------



## spiritangel

It is a gorgeous day and we are finally going on our Picnic


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HottiMegan said:


> Congrats on the way cool ring and engagement  I love that game


 I couldn't rep you, but Thank you! I've known I've wanted that kind-of ring since I played the game as a kid


----------



## balletguy

its friday!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

I spoke with my dad, whom I haven't been able to locate since I left a month ago. We had parted on bad terms and I've had to cut other family members out of my life permanently, family which now has power of attorney over him and is hellbent on making me 'pay' for not wanting to be a slave. I don't want power of attorney but I do want contact with my dad and that family has been keeping us from contacting each other but he was able to call me today after so many fruitless attempts to find him.

I was just in the middle of talking with the friend I'm staying with, and saying that although my relationship with my dad is strained, I still love him and I'm concerned and know what it's like to feel abandoned and I wish I could speak with him and the phone rang and it was him.

With the help of a counselor at the nursing home, he realized that everyone had been too hard on me and demanding of me and that his care requires 24 hours and he's willing to make some concessions or negotiate my returning to the family home as long as he has regular care from outside for most of his needs. I'm fine with doing things like cleaning, laundry, grocery shopping, etc. so we might be able to work something out, especially since, other than the relative causing the strain, we have almost no family left. I'm just grateful that we're on better terms and I believe his calling me was a direct answer to prayer. I won't be returning for at least a month, if at all, in fact, I might only return for a long visit, but by then, he may have gotten more help with the set-up or arrangements. Things are looking up.


----------



## spiritangel

It makes me so happy to hear that Lainey it really does!!!


I had a wonderful time with my Sister and Nieces, we picnicked, we spent at least an hour soaking up sun by the pond while Tiana played on the playground

we fed the ducks and the eels and watched the eels popping up to eat bread (it really is quite entertaining)

we then went to Aldi, and coles and the reject shop (2x) I got a new colour to try on my hair cause it was only $5 a box and is the same brand I like it is a red but less dark than the one I normally use thought why not

bought Tiana a giant bag of Lollies for $2 (disguise ones with teeth and moustaches and lips in them)

and about 5hrs later arrived home where I have put stuff away, and flopped on my bed not quite ready to move and hour and something later


----------



## Surlysomething

That's awesome, Elaine. I'm SO happy for you.






CastingPearls said:


> I spoke with my dad, whom I haven't been able to locate since I left a month ago. We had parted on bad terms and I've had to cut other family members out of my life permanently, family which now has power of attorney over him and is hellbent on making me 'pay' for not wanting to be a slave. I don't want power of attorney but I do want contact with my dad and that family has been keeping us from contacting each other but he was able to call me today after so many fruitless attempts to find him.
> 
> I was just in the middle of talking with the friend I'm staying with, and saying that although my relationship with my dad is strained, I still love him and I'm concerned and know what it's like to feel abandoned and I wish I could speak with him and the phone rang and it was him.
> 
> With the help of a counselor at the nursing home, he realized that everyone had been too hard on me and demanding of me and that his care requires 24 hours and he's willing to make some concessions or negotiate my returning to the family home as long as he has regular care from outside for most of his needs. I'm fine with doing things like cleaning, laundry, grocery shopping, etc. so we might be able to work something out, especially since, other than the relative causing the strain, we have almost no family left. I'm just grateful that we're on better terms and I believe his calling me was a direct answer to prayer. I won't be returning for at least a month, if at all, in fact, I might only return for a long visit, but by then, he may have gotten more help with the set-up or arrangements. Things are looking up.


----------



## Victoria08

I'm so very happy about the bottle of oxycodone that i've been prescribed. It's good stuff.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Went mountain biking, challenging yet fun.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Noah and I found an apartment finally! Signed the lease and everything. Moving in there sometime this week. He also told me the other night that he would miss my fat if I lost a lot of weight. I think I've converted him.  Oh, and tomorrow is our one year.


----------



## HottiMegan

^^^ Happy anniversary and moving in together 

I know it makes me sound like a mean mom but i'm really happy when a punishment really does torture the kids. It makes me hopeful that they'll do better next time. I grounded Max from video games because despite me pleading throughout the summer, he didn't do any reading. He's already behind in reading for his grade level so it's important. He'd read twenty minutes when i'd ask but i have had A LOT of other stuff going on for me to constantly remind him. He's really upset because i just got Majora's Mask for the Wii and he soo wants to play. I told him he had to read 3 books for the summer. Not one was read. So i'm happy he's being tortured by not being allowed.


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy because it dawned on me this morning, when someone says your to far away it is code for "I am really not that into you"

you know what that is ok I would rather you not waste my time at all frankly I know most men think its a compliment. But I am happy because It means I do not have to waste my time with Men who do not think I am worth traveling to meet be it 30mins or a plane flight.


----------



## Lovelyone

Fb add request...DENIED. Man that felt good.


----------



## Gingembre

CastingPearls said:


> I spoke with my dad, whom I haven't been able to locate since I left a month ago...Things are looking up.



I'm really happy to read this, Lainey. 




kaylaisamachine said:


> Noah and I found an apartment finally! Signed the lease and everything. Moving in there sometime this week. He also told me the other night that he would miss my fat if I lost a lot of weight. I think I've converted him.  Oh, and tomorrow is our one year.



How adorable! And happy anniversary!


----------



## HottiMegan

Doing the happy mom dance. It's the last day of summer! School starts tomorrow!  We're headed down the hill for school shopping today.


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> I spoke with my dad, whom I haven't been able to locate since I left a month ago. We had parted on bad terms and I've had to cut other family members out of my life permanently, family which now has power of attorney over him and is hellbent on making me 'pay' for not wanting to be a slave. I don't want power of attorney but I do want contact with my dad and that family has been keeping us from contacting each other but he was able to call me today after so many fruitless attempts to find him.
> 
> I was just in the middle of talking with the friend I'm staying with, and saying that although my relationship with my dad is strained, I still love him and I'm concerned and know what it's like to feel abandoned and I wish I could speak with him and the phone rang and it was him.
> 
> With the help of a counselor at the nursing home, he realized that everyone had been too hard on me and demanding of me and that his care requires 24 hours and he's willing to make some concessions or negotiate my returning to the family home as long as he has regular care from outside for most of his needs. I'm fine with doing things like cleaning, laundry, grocery shopping, etc. so we might be able to work something out, especially since, other than the relative causing the strain, we have almost no family left. I'm just grateful that we're on better terms and I believe his calling me was a direct answer to prayer. I won't be returning for at least a month, if at all, in fact, I might only return for a long visit, but by then, he may have gotten more help with the set-up or arrangements. Things are looking up.



The rapprochement with your father is a wonderful thing, but going back to live would be a terrible idea. He may have seen the light, but do you think Toxic Man ever would? Not likely. He'd do everything he could to make your life a living hell. You are out of it. Stay that way.


----------



## Oona

It's been confirmed.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Her return flight has landed. She's home! (She hasn't traveled for a while. I always get goose bumps until we are back in each other's arms.) 

View attachment Biking viking 1-A.jpg


----------



## DKnight00

Friday finally !!! Still deciding whether or not to do some overtime Saturday though................


----------



## spiritangel

I got a last minute invite to my Sisters for a lamb roast 

so now i dont have to cook dinner yay


----------



## wjn319

Double shift is almost over. Now to go home and get some sleep before the next double shift starts.


----------



## Gingembre

In London for the day to see my sister. That's good in itself, but the champagne afternoon tea we're treating ourselves to later is definitely a bonus, haha!


----------



## Micara

I leave for vacation in Ft Lauderdale in 12 days. And 2 days after I get back, I close on my house.


----------



## CAMellie

Although I'm not a big fan of going to the dentist, I am extremely happy with the dentist I was referred to. The office was clean, the staff were sweet and on the ball, the equipment was awesome, and the dentist is going to call in a prescription for Valium on the day of my dental surgery so I won't be too stressed out.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Im starting school this evening.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have a possibility of actually job hunting a year early. Alex's school has fairly affordable after school care that goes until 6pm. I'm seriously thinking about putting in some resumes at the hospital hubs works. They have a lot of entry level office type jobs.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My boyfriend talked with his mother today, and she told him she's been enjoying emailing back and forth with me. She told him that she " hopes to develop a relationship with me", and that she felt "email was best because it's less intrusive and it will make meeting in person much better". :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> My boyfriend talked with his mother today, and she told him she's been enjoying emailing back and forth with me. She told him that she " hopes to develop a relationship with me", and that she felt "email was best because it's less intrusive and it will make meeting in person much better". :happy:



that is awesome!! So happy that this has happened.


I am happy that some of my recent decisions have been confirmed and reconfirmed. They may not have been easy ones but it makes me happy to know that level of toxicity is no longer in my life.


----------



## Oona

Despite the nightmare of a day I had yesterday, I'm home from the hospital. 

I also got my grades in this morning and smiled. I pulled off another set of 4.0's, leaving my overall GPA still perfect.


----------



## spiritangel

Hugs Oona really glad your ok well done on your grades


I am happy its grocery day (if the delivery guy ever gets here that is


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That I'm FINALLY off work....gawd it's almost driven me to chocolate.


----------



## spiritangel

I got freebies, only one thing I will keep but freee stuff is always good and the one I will keep is a really cute little container of lurpak butter which is heavenly but expensive


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I finally had my chocolate tonight....


----------



## spiritangel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I finally had my chocolate tonight....



I could have but wasnt in the mood why is it we always crave what we don't have on hand lol

I am happy that today has been very chilled and relaxed and I have some new crafters in my class


----------



## penguin

My second study period is OVER. Handed in two assignments today. I know I could've done better with one of them, but I left it late and then had to rush. I need to do better next SP! I've now completed two SPs, so I'm halfway through my first year. GO ME!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I found and bought a DVD of "Sigmund and the Sea Monsters" for $2! SCORE! I loved this show as a kid!


----------



## Saoirse

Just a good day  Went into work early and worked by ass off. I love working Sundays cause no ones around and I can get a lot of cleaning done with no one bugging me. I think I cleaned 12 rooms today, with about 16 beds. I didnt stop until 3, went to the general store for a hot plate and a root beer. My smokin hot fwb stopped in and told me about his injury (he was playing lumberjack and nearly lost a finger tsk tsk). Went back to work for a few hours, then stopped by the fwb's to ask if he needed help with any chores around the house since he was lacking the use of his right hand. He helped me when I sprained my ankle (he lifted me off the toilet and then carried me to my car lol), so it was only proper to return the favor. He was all set so I popped into another friend's house to say hello. Poor boy was nursing a bad hangover and was in desperate need of vittles, so I went to the store and got him some essentials (bread, eggs, cheese) and made him a tasty breakfast sandwich. He was beyond grateful 

So i guess i didnt really do anything super exciting, but my day was pleasant and I feel normal and happy and sane(r).


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My computer is back to normal after suffering the blue screen of death.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I just tried out a new food establishment in my town called Loomy's. It was really good food.


----------



## Victoria08

I spent most of the afternoon with some friends, just catching up and laughing a lot. It was just a good day today


----------



## CleverBomb

Four. Day. Weekend!


----------



## missyj1978

Good friends and good times


----------



## spiritangel

decided even though my left leg was being really wonky today that it was such a lovely day to walk down to the North Nowra Shops instead of waiting at the Drs (its only about a block away and a couple of blocks long)

Went to the bakery and got cream buns for 50c (get your mind out of the gutter people), and some croissants for $1, then called my Sister and decided to go pick up some stuff we had ordered together so had impromptu afternoon tea at my sisters, the best bit we got a bun and a half each cause my eldest niece did not eat them. They were fresh and lovely I was honestly thinking they might be a bit stale but apparently she does the special every arvo for the school kids how sweet is that?

Def think I may make this a trend when I visit the Dr's it was such a lovely afternoon.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubs took today off to make it a four day weekend. I just love spending time wit him. He's off getting Alex right now and we plan to go swimming in a few hours, before Max comes home  I'm looking forward to family time.


----------



## Tad

Heading into a long weekend  And some stuff at work is moving along for the moment, so I can relax and not worry about work stuff much, too


----------



## CastingPearls

I left PA on a sad note, being unable to say goodbye to an ex-boyfriend who's become a dear close friend. We'd had a disagreement (more or less our one and only) and although I'd texted him and looked for him, I couldn't find him and had to leave in a hurry. After years and years, I couldn't believe he wouldn't say goodbye to me and I left with a heavy heart. 

I was atypically silent about my whereabouts since, on FB, which he follows doggedly, until he texted me today and asked me how TX was. I've since left TX (the pirate's life for me) and told him I was in Possum Grape and then next thing I knew, he was calling me.

I burst into tears since I've burned all my (and some not mine) bridges and he was my literal last link to a home I can't return to. He kept saying, Everything is going to be okay, and I kept going on about a little injured cat at the last place I stayed who kept coming to me for comfort because he was denied it by the family I was staying with and was choking on my tears because he shared the same name with my ex-boyfriend, as a matter of coincidence but also because I related to its being unwanted, being injured, being hungry, needing comfort and safety. 

I'd been told to 'take the damned thing with me' but there was barely room for Wonder Wonton and it wouldn't have been responsible of me to bring along a feline souvenir to my next stop(s). My heart was breaking as I was leaving and here I was revisiting it with the man who shared the cat's name and he was upset that I was upset and then he had to attend to a client, so the conversation was cut short but he promised he'd call me and that he'd missed that goodbye text and of course he wasn't angry with me.

People say I encourage, uplift, and inspire them all the time. But since I left an abusive marriage two years ago, my life, which I was trying to improve, has become more challenging and it's hard to find direction. It's the little things that people now say and do for me that inspire me to keep going on. When I opened my doors to someone in need, I never thought that I would be that person on the other side of the door and now I am, and so very grateful. I'd like more security, and things have been overwhelming but I don't regret walking away from a broken marriage, even if it was empty-handed, except for a cat, a car, and my life.


----------



## Mathias

Some obnoxious prick of a customer and his friends tried to buy $1,500 worth of stuff with a credit card that ended up being reported as stolen. I would have given anything to see the look on his face as I told him the order came up as fraudulent over the phone. Earlier, this guy and his friends were making a huge scene and berating me, as well as everyone else within earshot that we didn't know how to do our jobs because I didn't just give him his things when he first came to pick them up.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mathias said:


> Some obnoxious prick of a customer and his friends tried to buy $1,500 worth of stuff with a credit card that ended up being reported as stolen. I would have given anything to see the look on his face as I told him the order came up as fraudulent over the phone. Earlier, this guy and his friends were making a huge scene and berating me, as well as everyone else within earshot that we didn't know how to do our jobs because I didn't just give him his things when he first came to pick them up.



That's my definition of Karma. 

Years ago, I carded a guy for an alcohol sale. I told him that I didn't think his ID was him because of the photo. So he proceeded to remind me of another time I had sold to him. It was a foolish endeavor for him because it made me remember him being a true smart ass to me last time I had.

I reminded him of what he reminded me of- so he left...with no beer.


----------



## Weirdo890

I just got my first job yesterday!!! I'm a part-time courtesy clerk (re. bag boy) at Safeway. My orientation is Tuesday.


----------



## spiritangel

Way to go Matty you saved your company being out of pocket 


Congrats Eric


I am happy bouncy happy because I am going away in November just for two nights but it will have been almost a year and a half since I have spent a night away from here so I am damn excited

oh did I mention there is also A BBW event that weekend yep


----------



## Oona

I'm the only one in the office today... Most people would be annoyed with this, I'm freaking stoked. No one to harass me about anything... 

Just me, my music, and my paperwork.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Oona said:


> I'm the only one in the office today... Most people would be annoyed with this, I'm freaking stoked. No one to harass me about anything...
> 
> Just me, my music, and my paperwork.



Sounds like heaven to me, too


----------



## Tad

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sounds like heaven to me, too



Thirded! Enjoy the day, Oona


----------



## Oona

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sounds like heaven to me, too





Tad said:


> Thirded! Enjoy the day, Oona



Yesterday was fantastic! Unfortunately, today is back to normal and EVERYONE in the office is cranky, except me. Oh well...


----------



## snuggletiger

Oona said:


> Yesterday was fantastic! Unfortunately, today is back to normal and EVERYONE in the office is cranky, except me. Oh well...



Just turn up the music. Bring in the Noise Bring in Da Funk


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Saturday I did some digging, and found an affordable no-contract internet for my boyfriend, as we speak he is having internet set up at his grandparents - *SO HAPPYYYYYYYYY! *


----------



## Oona

The rainy season has begun! Which means the HOT season is coming to a close, FINALLY!

The thunder and lightning in this storm is amazing! 

View attachment photo(6).JPG


----------



## snuggletiger

getting the house clean and stuff fixed  Yaaay for accomplishment


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm getting a new sister on Saturday. I'm keeping the old one too but I'm happy my brother found love a second time around. I get to see my folks too. I'm happy about that. It's only for the weekend but i'm happy.


----------



## snuggletiger

HottiMegan said:


> I'm getting a new sister on Saturday. I'm keeping the old one too but I'm happy my brother found love a second time around. I get to see my folks too. I'm happy about that. It's only for the weekend but i'm happy.



What a great weekend!!!! there'll have to be hugs, ice cream and pictures. Maybe not all in that order


----------



## NewfieGal

That I've only got an hour left in this 12 hour day shift!


----------



## largenlovely

Starting the first part of my trip today!! My friend I used to hang out with in Atlanta is picking me up in about an hour and we're starting the road trip part. Our first stop is a little arrive thru safari about an hour outside of Atlanta. She wants to feed the giraffes through her sun roof lol. Then we hang in wetlands for a lil bit and then off too Tennessee in the mountains for a few days.

And that's only the first half of the trip!!! Yay, so excited.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I got VERY relieving news, and celebrated with a big alcoholic drink and watching "Lords of Salem" with my friend!


----------



## HottiMegan

snuggletiger said:


> What a great weekend!!!! there'll have to be hugs, ice cream and pictures. Maybe not all in that order



It will be great  My brother, who is a foodie too, keeps going on how the food is so good that they picked out. A Mexican buffet.


----------



## Tad

HottiMegan said:


> It will be great  My brother, who is a foodie too, keeps going on how the food is so good that they picked out. A Mexican buffet.



Sounds awesome (are you allowed to take pics of the food, to make us all jealous?)


----------



## HottiMegan

Tad said:


> Sounds awesome (are you allowed to take pics of the food, to make us all jealous?)



I'm sure i could snap some with my phone. I plan on bringing a camera too.


----------



## x0emnem0x

So crazy how far technology has come. Sister randomly got a friend request on Facebook from someone with our last name, turns out he is our uncle on my dads side (my mom was an only child) - and for the past 10 or so years we lost contact with them. Turns out my aunt, uncles and grandmother is still alive on that side and my cousins. I am so excited and happy, it may be weird cause we have never talked but he is very cool and telling me all this stuff about my dad and whatnot… very cool day. I would have never expected so much.


----------



## Surlysomething

A similar thing happened to me with my real Mom's side of the family.
It's been SO amazing learning about her childhood through different eyes.

Thank you crazy interweb!




x0emnem0x said:


> So crazy how far technology has come. Sister randomly got a friend request on Facebook from someone with our last name, turns out he is our uncle on my dads side (my mom was an only child) - and for the past 10 or so years we lost contact with them. Turns out my aunt, uncles and grandmother is still alive on that side and my cousins. I am so excited and happy, it may be weird cause we have never talked but he is very cool and telling me all this stuff about my dad and whatnot very cool day. I would have never expected so much.


----------



## snuggletiger

Church and reflection


----------



## x0emnem0x

Surlysomething said:


> A similar thing happened to me with my real Mom's side of the family.
> It's been SO amazing learning about her childhood through different eyes.
> 
> Thank you crazy interweb!



Agreed! It's so fascinating learning all about the other half of my family.


----------



## HottiMegan

I got to see some photos of my high school best friend, Alex. He left for Greece during college and never looked back. Apparently he joined the military there to get dual citizenship. I was happy that his sister let me friend her on facebook and I could see my kindred spirit again through her photos. We were so close that most of our friends thought we were secretly dating. I dream of seeing him again, often. And obviously special enough to me that my youngest shares his name. It makes me happy to see he's living a good life.


----------



## dharmabean

After 37 years, I finally got to talk to someone on my father's side. 
I found my older brother and after months of waiting, he responded today.

I never knew my dad. I only had a name to go on. I found 'dad' in 1999, exchanged emails and had one phone call where he told he he'd shoot me if I came around, so I never did. He told me I was just another welfare whore like my mom, and all I wanted was child support from him. I didn't. I was too old to claim child support anyways. It never crossed my mind. I just want to know who I am, what makes me, what my genes are. I respected his tirade and never called/emailed again.

Periodically I would do a random google search on his name. Beginning of this year I did and found his obituary with surviving kids, my brother being one. I googled his name, found him on facebook. Added him. Sent a small introduction ...

Today...months later he messaged me back. We've been communicating for the last 2hrs. They knew about me.


----------



## spiritangel

thats awesome Regan!!!

I remember getting to talk to my sister the first time it was such a special moment.

I am happy because I am chipping away at the chaos that is my craft area 

and I am going to my first BBW bash in November YAY


----------



## SprocketRocket

I am getting out of the house for a nice two-hour breather in the nice neighborhood not too far away.


----------



## HottiMegan

I got a new sister yesterday. It's so nice to see my very happy brother. It's been far too long to see that relaxed happiness.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Spent the day with my family at a close park near us for a festival! Lot's of yummy food, tents with awesome things for sale, and I got a new hoodie. It was a lot of walking but worth it, it was a very good day!


----------



## SprocketRocket

I had some sweet elixir: Starbucks iced flavored coffee.


----------



## Oona

I had a good weekend. 

Friday night I went out with a friend, saw the new Riddick movie, and pulled an intentional all nighter. 

Saturday, I was supposed to go out with a friend but he cancelled... I still went out and had a decent time. 

And today I spent the whole day in my pajamas!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tomorrow I might be getting a job, the first time in three years.


----------



## HottiMegan

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Tomorrow I might be getting a job, the first time in three years.



congrats and good luck!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> congrats and good luck!



Thanks HottiMegan


----------



## Micara

Closing on my house today!


----------



## Oona

I just managed to whip out a 1,000 word essay in less than 30 minutes....

How? I have no clue, but it is a bad-ass paper! Here's hoping my professor thinks so as well!


----------



## Oona

It's 2AM and I just finished moving. 

I don't know why, but I'm going back in the morning to clean the house. I guess I'm not a Dickface McAsshat like he is... 

Though maybe I am.... He's currently 200 miles away and clueless to the fact that I've moved out. Lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I made my first paycheck in over 3 years today.


----------



## spiritangel

Congrats Clutching bet that feels amazing!!!



That I am secure enough within myself to know that a very innocent photo of me does not cheapen me, nor does it cheapen the whole bbw community


----------



## CastingPearls

Feeling really good and a little buzzed. Was out in the sun with my friend and we caught the poodle and she gave her a bath and we gave her a haircut and I held her and we put a flea collar on her. She also 'borrowed' one of Wonton's harnesses so now they're 'twins'. LOL

The poodle isn't socialized because she was a rescue from a puppy mill raid but she knows she's loved and she likes me a lot so we tag-teamed her and loved her lots and she knows it and was dancing when we were done.

Now I'm having a beer and we're listening to Van Morrison. Loud.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm pretty happy about the overall positive relationship I have with Dims. I've had the opportunity to have lovely conversations with people from dims outside of the website and with it being so diverse, there's always someone up in some time zone to have a chat with. 

There's so many people I'd love to meet, it's absurd.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

To add to the general positive vibe, I put my German to the test today. I've been putting off speaking it, but has to jump in with both feet. 

Went to a local German deli run by Germans and I decided to order and speak to them in German...It was phenomenal. I'm sure I sounded like a cat stuck in a garbage disposal but when I asked "Kannen sie mich verstehen?" They all said "ja" and kept talking to me in German. I did have to ask them to repeat themselves and go slower, but they were more than happy to do it. I'm sure watching a short fat Mexican guy speak German was reward and funny enough in itself. 

One of the gentleman working there said "I've been with my wife five years and she doesn't speak German as well as you do." I'm sure they were just being nice but it was nice all the same to hear and get a little encouragement. 

Alles Gute!


----------



## Saoirse

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> To add to the general positive vibe, I put my German to the test today. I've been putting off speaking it, but has to jump in with both feet.
> 
> Went to a local German deli run by Germans and I decided to order and speak to them in German...It was phenomenal. I'm sure I sounded like a cat stuck in a garbage disposal but when I asked "Kannen sie mich verstehen?" They all said "ja" and kept talking to me in German. I did have to ask them to repeat themselves and go slower, but they were more than happy to do it. I'm sure watching a short fat Mexican guy speak German was reward and funny enough in itself.
> 
> One of the gentleman working there said "I've been with my wife five years and she doesn't speak German as well as you do." I'm sure they were just being nice but it was nice all the same to hear and get a little encouragement.
> 
> Alles Gute!



What a cool experience! I bet they loved it!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I managed to sleep for more than 2-3 hours for the first time in what seems like years  [okay, realistically it's only probably been a few weeks] but I feel 75% better today than yesterday, a lot happier.  Also happy that I didn't have plans to see anyone today( that _always_ makes me happy. )


----------



## missyj1978

I am happy that I got to talk to the sexiest man alive today!!


----------



## HottiMegan

60 inches of new tv is headed our way and should get here Thursday!


----------



## NewfieGal

I'm happy that today marks 11 years I've been working at my profession, I enjoy it just as much now as I did back then!


----------



## moore2me

CastingPearls said:


> Feeling really good and a little buzzed. Was out in the sun with my friend and we caught the poodle and she gave her a bath and we gave her a haircut and I held her and we put a flea collar on her. She also 'borrowed' one of Wonton's harnesses so now they're 'twins'. LOL
> 
> The poodle isn't socialized because she was a rescue from a puppy mill raid but she knows she's loved and she likes me a lot so we tag-teamed her and loved her lots and she knows it and was dancing when we were done.
> 
> Now I'm having a beer and we're listening to Van Morrison. Loud.



Lainey, We really have parallel lives. I actually captured a poodle on day - I didn't mean to, I swear I didn't. I was driving down a road in Ark and saw a little poodle on the side doing poodle stuff. I pulled over & called the dog over to my car and got him to come inside. (Why is am I starting to sound like a person who snatches pets and little kids?) 

I took the little dog home and he had a tag on it from a vet about 5 miles away from the scene of the "dog napping". The vet's tag didn't have the owner's info on it - just a series of numbers. I called the doc and told the secretary what had happened and asked her who owned the dog and where they lived. Their house was right in front of the place where I picked up their dog!!! (If they saw me, they were probably calling the cops by now.)

I told the vet's assistant what I had done and I was immediately taking the doggie back to the "scene of the crime". I did just that & twenty minutes later I pushed the mutt out of my car in front of his owner's driveway. (Stoopid poodles should know better than to get into stranger's cars anyway.) As I got back on the highway to go home, I say him mincing back to his house. He better not rat on me - I was just trying to help. But, then and there I swore off poodle snatching.

===========================================

Also, Lainey - I noticed you are visiting one of Arkansas' most beautiful towns - Possum Grape. Isn't it lovely? The place is sort of quiet (or sparse) since the freeway bypass bypassed the town by about 5 miles. I think their neighbors - the town of Bradford with their football team the Beavers, stole the bypass when no one was looking.






missyj1978 said:


> I am happy that I got to talk to the sexiest man alive today!!



OMG!!!! You talked to Brad Pitt!!! How? When? Where? Aren't you scared Angelina is liable to go Tomb Raider on you ???


----------



## spiritangel

for the first time in a very long time things may just be starting to look up


----------



## missyj1978

^^^^THIS Moore2me

Hahahaha!!! That made me laugh thanks I needed that, someone PLEASE rep her for me Im fresh out of rep!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> ^^^^THIS Moore2me
> 
> Hahahaha!!! That made me laugh thanks I needed that, someone PLEASE rep her for me Im fresh out of rep!!




I repped her for ya! Haha XD


----------



## Iannathedriveress

GTA 5 is out today


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm making my way back home, hopefully before Christmas, and may already have an affordable apartment lined up in the area I used to live. Unexpected funds also are appearing, which will pay for the security deposit and some incidentals (like a bed, couch, vacuum cleaner, TV) Some good news and good luck.

Fingers crossed. Wish me luck!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I was told by my supervisor Monday night that I did a "great job" in cleaning up the hot mess I walked into at shift change.


----------



## Sweetie

My almost 21 year old son called me a "rebel" today. Considering the fact that until very recently I'd always done and said everything in my life concerned about what other people would think, I am feeling exceptionally proud of myself. It's been my mission to finally break free from all the constraints that my family and religion placed on me and to be and do the things that make me happy. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

It's a beautiful blue sky morning and it's not going to be too warm today. There is also a branch of almost ripened mulberries hanging over the fence that I can almost reach with a pair of tongs, but riper and fatter mulberries will bring the branch to me. Yay!


----------



## NewfieGal

That I am one 12 hour night shift away from a week off!


----------



## missyj1978

That I have wonderful kids, A nice home and most important that im happy being me


----------



## Surlysomething

Yay! That sounds amazing!




NewfieGal said:


> That I am one 12 hour night shift away from a week off!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Today was my last day of school for the week, so 3 days off... happy happy joy joy!


----------



## CastingPearls

Apartment hunting from a long distance is a challenge but not impossible. I'm figuring out how to negotiate around obstacles and really looking forward to being on my own again and without the negativity of my family. 
I'm also so thankful for friends who came to my rescue, all warm generous people. I'm staying with one and two others are checking out two apartments for me. The second one is the one I want most, and it's central to everywhere I have things to do, yet it's at least 50 miles outside of any area I've lived before. I already feel much freer and optimistic.


----------



## balletguy

No work tomorrow-sat or sun


----------



## Saoirse

CastingPearls said:


> Apartment hunting from a long distance is a challenge but not impossible. I'm figuring out how to negotiate around obstacles and really looking forward to being on my own again and without the negativity of my family.
> I'm also so thankful for friends who came to my rescue, all warm generous people. I'm staying with one and two others are checking out two apartments for me. The second one is the one I want most, and it's central to everywhere I have things to do, yet it's at least 50 miles outside of any area I've lived before. I already feel much freer and optimistic.



Im glad youre getting somewher, cause Im having a bitch of a time trying to find a small apt close to where I already live.  Owning a dog is the issue.


----------



## CastingPearls

Saoirse said:


> Im glad youre getting somewher, cause Im having a bitch of a time trying to find a small apt close to where I already live.  Owning a dog is the issue.


I'm going to have to pay a non-refundable pet deposit on top of the month and a half security deposit but she's worth it. People have told me to drop her off at a shelter because they say she's an anchor but I'd rather live in my car than discard her like a piece of trash. I don't understand how people can do that to animals that love and depend on them.


----------



## missyj1978

Im happy that the manager at walmart gave me a new TV  Yup im good~


----------



## MattB

First full travel day with the new car after 11 years with my old car. (324,000kms!) My God, the future is here...power windows??? Yowza!!


----------



## moonvine

My boyfriend is strong as can be. He carried my washing machine out of my house, down the stairs and loaded it into a trailer by himself without even a dolly. He always tells me "I'm a big boy, I can take your weight." Guess it is true!:smitten: Dunno why this makes me happy but it does!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I went to my local high school football game tonight and the home team won 41-32


----------



## AuntHen

I got out this morning before it rains (this afternoon) and had a nice walk in the cool air. Went to the local farmer's market and looked around, bought some pistachio-chocolate pastries at one of the vendors and an iced coffee, sat, chomping/sipping and listened to a young-hippy looking-dude playing folk songs on a banjo and then walked home. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> Apartment hunting from a long distance is a challenge but not impossible. I'm figuring out how to negotiate around obstacles and really looking forward to being on my own again and without the negativity of my family.
> I'm also so thankful for friends who came to my rescue, all warm generous people. I'm staying with one and two others are checking out two apartments for me. The second one is the one I want most, and it's central to everywhere I have things to do, yet it's at least 50 miles outside of any area I've lived before. I already feel much freer and optimistic.



Yay! I am happy for you


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy because nearly every muscle in my body hurts. I finally found my way back to tae kwon do. It was a great release. I hurt to move but am glad i went back. We're going to join a gym this week too. I want to get back into body/muscle building and this girl needs to work in jumping. It's hard to get 350# off the ground for jump kicks. My knees kill right now! (all good stuff) Funny how pain makes me happy


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> First full travel day with the new car after 11 years with my old car. (324,000kms!) My God, the future is here...power windows??? Yowza!!



Wow I've heard the future cars have something even better than cassettes. Is it true? 

Congrats on the new ride. What did you get?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MattB said:


> First full travel day with the new car after 11 years with my old car. (324,000kms!) My God, the future is here...power windows??? Yowza!!



What are these power windows you speak of?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Its not so miserable outside today


----------



## CastingPearls

I GOT THE APARTMENT I WANTED!!!!

Wonton and I will be home for Christmas! Moving in on 10/1. It's going to be really tight traveling from here to there and gathering stuff I need to set up a household but I'm doing it and I'm so happy!


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> I GOT THE APARTMENT I WANTED!!!!
> 
> Wonton and I will be home for Christmas! Moving in on 10/1. It's going to be really tight traveling from here to there and gathering stuff I need to set up a household but I'm doing it and I'm so happy!



*grabs Lainey's hands and spins her around in a happy dance* :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CastingPearls said:


> I GOT THE APARTMENT I WANTED!!!!
> 
> Wonton and I will be home for Christmas! Moving in on 10/1. It's going to be really tight traveling from here to there and gathering stuff I need to set up a household but I'm doing it and I'm so happy!



HALLELUJAH!!!  I am so happy to hear this!!! <3 Happy holiday season to you and Miss Wonton. <3


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Wow I've heard the future cars have something even better than cassettes. Is it true?
> 
> Congrats on the new ride. What did you get?



2013 Ford CMax Hybrid, practically my whole company went hybrid. I was one of the last holdouts, peer pressure again! Sweet ride though. I'm sure I can get an adaptor to play cassette tapes.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What are these power windows you speak of?



Dude, they do the work for you at the push of a button! Much better than my last car, especially since the passenger side window crank fell off two years ago.


----------



## CAMellie

Unfortunately, my husband failed a class and was expelled. FORTUNATELY...he had an outstanding credit balance on his tuition and they've mailed it back to us!!! This will give us some much needed breathing room since his employer informed him today that the store he works at will be closing permanently on December 15th.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> 2013 Ford CMax Hybrid, practically my whole company went hybrid. I was one of the last holdouts, peer pressure again! Sweet ride though. I'm sure I can get an adaptor to play cassette tapes.



Nice. Not a bad looking ride at all, and sweet Jayzus as me Irish friends would say, it gets 3 times the fuel mileage my Silverado gets. Ouch. Why did I buy this gas guzzler?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MattB said:


> 2013 Ford CMax Hybrid, practically my whole company went hybrid. I was one of the last holdouts, peer pressure again! Sweet ride though. I'm sure I can get an adaptor to play cassette tapes.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, they do the work for you at the push of a button! Much better than my last car, especially since the passenger side window crank fell off two years ago.



I'm not calling you a liar, but I don't believe you. The handcrank is so efficient and works perfectly! Mine are still going!


----------



## spiritangel

Sunday morning phone calls


----------



## Lovelyone

first my great nephew (nieces 3 year old boy) brought me a piece of licorice and said, "For you Aunt Tay-Tay".

Later the same kid came up to me and said, "I GOT IT!" 
I said, "What did you get?"
He brought forth his index finger (and I mean he stuck it right in my face) with a huge booger on it.
I said, "Eww, I don't want that. Go give it to your mom." 
So he did...and as he wiped it on her she said, "Colton, did you just wipe your booger on me?" With a big shit eating grin he replied, "I got it JUST FOR YOU mom." 

Bwahahaha!


----------



## Sweetie

CastingPearls said:


> I GOT THE APARTMENT I WANTED!!!!
> 
> Wonton and I will be home for Christmas! Moving in on 10/1. It's going to be really tight traveling from here to there and gathering stuff I need to set up a household but I'm doing it and I'm so happy!



YAYYYYYYYYYY! Congratulations!


----------



## spiritangel

So very excited for both you and Wonton Lainey!!!!!


----------



## Saoirse

My friend just offered to buy us milkshakes mmmm! I cant even remember the last time I had a shake... or the last time he offered to buy me food. Ha!

When he's not being a jerk, hes super sweet. :wubu:


----------



## Oona

My bestest friend ever that moved to Texas the same time I moved to Arizona is driving through next week and staying with me! She's apparently moving back to San Diego.... but I'm trying to convince her to move here instead ^_^


----------



## Miskatonic

I lost two pounds over the weekend. Hooray calorie restriction! Hooray 12 hour shifts on my feet!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just been a decent day though I've only gotten 3 hours of sleep, it's beautiful outside, and I am alive. Also today is 4 months I've been with my sweetie and we've had our ups and downs, definitely. But I wouldn't have had it any other way, with anyone else. I'm glad I'm with him.


----------



## HottiMegan

Our new 60" LED HD tv arrived. I thought our old tv was hd but MAN this is AWESOME!! It barely fit in our TV hole in the living room. I am in love with this tv! We're going to watch Iron Man 3 on it tomorrow. And Zombieland!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Decent day though I feel bad for jipping two classes BUT I had chinese for lunch with my sister, got to see my niece, and watched Insidious 2!


----------



## spiritangel

Skyping and possible birthday plans


----------



## Micara

Lots of things...  But two of them are- I am successfully moved into my new house and I celebrate my 3-year anniversary at work tomorrow, which means I get more vacation time! WOO!


----------



## CastingPearls

My car is almost loaded ahead of schedule and it looks like everything will fit. Very excited to begin the ride back to PA. 

Also my pink tool kit came in. It has a cordless screwdriver, which I hadn't noticed when I ordered it. When I arrive at the new apartment, I'll literally have to measure windows and rooms as soon as I get there to get curtains and area rugs.


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> My car is almost loaded ahead of schedule and it looks like everything will fit. Very excited to begin the ride back to PA.
> 
> Also my pink tool kit came in. It has a cordless screwdriver, which I hadn't noticed when I ordered it. When I arrive at the new apartment, I'll literally have to measure windows and rooms as soon as I get there to get curtains and area rugs.



I'm happy about your new start. IT's been a long time coming for you


----------



## HottiMegan

Micara said:


> Lots of things...  But two of them are- I am successfully moved into my new house and I celebrate my 3-year anniversary at work tomorrow, which means I get more vacation time! WOO!



Yay on vacay time! (hubs just celebrated 5 years and gets a whole day added to his time bank every 2 weeks..)


----------



## Victoria08

I've taken a load of my old clothes to consignment and I went up to the store today to give another 60+ pieces and I had $200 waiting for me. Apparently my stuff sells well.
Now I can buy groceries. Yay


----------



## CAMellie

CAMellie said:


> Unfortunately, my husband failed a class and was expelled. FORTUNATELY...he had an outstanding credit balance on his tuition and they've mailed it back to us!!! This will give us some much needed breathing room since his employer informed him today that the store he works at will be closing permanently on December 15th.



This was a bunch of crap his financial aid advisor fed us because she's an ignorant numbc**t who doesn't know how to do her job.


----------



## spiritangel

Yay for fresh starts and all other happiness


I am happy because I did not have to teach craft today my Sister did instead

and I got to spend time with her and my Nieces was a pretty good day

oh oh oh and Some of the stuff we were doing in stretch n flex today I can do better than I have been able to in forever


----------



## Oona

Today is little Miss Piperchan's first picture day! I can't wait to see the pictures and I can't believe my daughter is in preschool... She's turning into such an amazing little girl! 

Of course, leave it to my kid to spill something all over the front of her dress on picture day with no spare clothes in sight.


----------



## Tad

Oona said:


> Today is little Miss Piperchan's first picture day! I can't wait to see the pictures and I can't believe my daughter is in preschool... She's turning into such an amazing little girl!
> 
> Of course, leave it to my kid to spill something all over the front of her dress on picture day with no spare clothes in sight.



I just call that an accurate presentation of a pre-schooler  I'm sure the pics will be adorable!


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> I just call that an accurate presentation of a pre-schooler  ...



Isn't that the truth! lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Car is loaded. Looks like Wonton will have the whole front passenger seat to herself if I can fit the litter box under the glove compartment. 

Very excited!


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Car is loaded. Looks like Wonton will have the whole front passenger seat to herself if I can fit the litter box under the glove compartment.
> 
> Very excited!



I am so very excited for your new adventure and new life, safe travels My friend.


I am having a pamper afternoon complete with yoghurt facial and home made sugar scrub should be lovely


----------



## Dromond

I'm having the best day I've had in a long time.

I left Florida this past Sunday because I couldn't take living there anymore. It was just too painful. A friend in Mobile, AL took me in. I set out on this new path with faith that something would fall into place and I could get back home to central Illinois. When I left, I had no prospects for finding something.

Yesterday one of my cousins contacted me and offered to rent me a spare room they had. The terms were fair and I always got along with this cousin. I said yes. It'll be ready Oct 12 for me to move in. I've already rented a storage unit nearby to hold my excess stuff. All is ready, I just have to wait until time to head out. I'm going home!

It has been such a load off my mind. I've finally been able to relax and just enjoy being alive, after so long being stressed and depressed.

It's been a wonderful day.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Dromond said:


> I'm having the best day I've had in a long time.
> 
> I left Florida this past Sunday because I couldn't take living there anymore. It was just too painful. A friend in Mobile, AL took me in. I set out on this new path with faith that something would fall into place and I could get back home to central Illinois. When I left, I had no prospects for finding something.
> 
> Yesterday one of my cousins contacted me and offered to rent me a spare room they had. The terms were fair and I always got along with this cousin. I said yes. It'll be ready Oct 12 for me to move in. I've already rented a storage unit nearby to hold my excess stuff. All is ready, I just have to wait until time to head out. I'm going home!
> 
> It has been such a load off my mind. I've finally been able to relax and just enjoy being alive, after so long being stressed and depressed.
> 
> It's been a wonderful day.



SO happy to hear this!


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> I'm having the best day I've had in a long time.
> 
> I left Florida this past Sunday because I couldn't take living there anymore. It was just too painful. A friend in Mobile, AL took me in. I set out on this new path with faith that something would fall into place and I could get back home to central Illinois. When I left, I had no prospects for finding something.
> 
> Yesterday one of my cousins contacted me and offered to rent me a spare room they had. The terms were fair and I always got along with this cousin. I said yes. It'll be ready Oct 12 for me to move in. I've already rented a storage unit nearby to hold my excess stuff. All is ready, I just have to wait until time to head out. I'm going home!
> 
> It has been such a load off my mind. I've finally been able to relax and just enjoy being alive, after so long being stressed and depressed.
> 
> It's been a wonderful day.


Great news!


----------



## CleverBomb

CastingPearls said:


> Car is loaded. Looks like Wonton will have the whole front passenger seat to herself if I can fit the litter box under the glove compartment.
> 
> Very excited!





Dromond said:


> I'm having the best day I've had in a long time.
> 
> I left Florida this past Sunday because I couldn't take living there anymore. It was just too painful. A friend in Mobile, AL took me in. I set out on this new path with faith that something would fall into place and I could get back home to central Illinois. When I left, I had no prospects for finding something.
> 
> Yesterday one of my cousins contacted me and offered to rent me a spare room they had. The terms were fair and I always got along with this cousin. I said yes. It'll be ready Oct 12 for me to move in. I've already rented a storage unit nearby to hold my excess stuff. All is ready, I just have to wait until time to head out. I'm going home!
> 
> It has been such a load off my mind. I've finally been able to relax and just enjoy being alive, after so long being stressed and depressed.
> 
> It's been a wonderful day.



Moving on, yet having a place to go. Always a good thing.


----------



## Archetypus

Autumn. :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

Just bought a bunch of Halloween stuff at the Dollar Tree. I'm looking forward to decorating  Waiting on Hubs to get up on the ladder to fish it down in the garage.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

One of my favorite bands ever, Micky & The Motorcars are performing in the town i live in on Oct 17th. I am freakin' STOKED!  :happy: :bow: And the show is FREE! woot woot!


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> One of my favorite bands ever, Micky & The Motorcars are performing in the town i live in on Oct 17th. I am freakin' STOKED!  :happy: :bow:



Awesome! Great band. Enjoy the show, it will be epic.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Awesome! Great band. Enjoy the show, it will be epic.



I LOOOOOVE Micky & The Motorcars! they are an excellent band! and the show is free too can't get any better! do you know about Reckless Kelly? there great too also love them to death as well.


----------



## littlefairywren

Dromond said:


> I'm having the best day I've had in a long time.
> 
> I left Florida this past Sunday because I couldn't take living there anymore. It was just too painful. A friend in Mobile, AL took me in. I set out on this new path with faith that something would fall into place and I could get back home to central Illinois. When I left, I had no prospects for finding something.
> 
> Yesterday one of my cousins contacted me and offered to rent me a spare room they had. The terms were fair and I always got along with this cousin. I said yes. It'll be ready Oct 12 for me to move in. I've already rented a storage unit nearby to hold my excess stuff. All is ready, I just have to wait until time to head out. I'm going home!
> 
> It has been such a load off my mind. I've finally been able to relax and just enjoy being alive, after so long being stressed and depressed.
> 
> It's been a wonderful day.



This is most excellent news! I'm very happy for you, Dro.


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> I LOOOOOVE Micky & The Motorcars! they are an excellent band! and the show is free too can't get any better! do you know about Reckless Kelly? there great too also love them to death as well.



Yep, big fan of Reckless Kelly. I saw them in concert, I think it was last summer, great show. I dig all the Texas and Oklahoma Red Dirt music!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Yep, big fan of Reckless Kelly. I saw them in concert, I think it was last summer, great show. I dig all the Texas and Oklahoma Red Dirt music!




Me too! i love my Texas/Oklahoma red dirt music. Dirty River Boys, Cross Canadian Ragweed, all those guys . I love Reckless Kelly, very great yet under-rated band. If you haven't check out "Long Night Moon" great album. RK always makes great music i love them. Did you know Micky was Willy's brother? all the Braun's are in music.


----------



## Victoria08

I spent a couple of hours on the phone with my brother today. Typically we're not, like, the best of friends, but it has been a year since i've seen him and I do miss him a lot. I really enjoyed talking to him. Only 9 more months until he visits us in Canada :happy:


----------



## CleverBomb

Dims has chat again! (look at the bottom edge of this window/tab for a toolbar). 

Click the icon in the far right corner of the bar (mousing over it gives you a "Chat Rooms" message)

On the window that pops up, pick the "main" chat room. Then, from that window, click the leftmost of the right group of buttons (popout chat room).

To make the first pop-up window go away, click the icon in the bottom right corner of the forum page where you started. 

There are other tricks to this, but that's all you need to get started.


----------



## Oona

I had a great weekend. Nothing amazing happened, but I spent it with great company (best friend, her friend, and Mr Marine), had a Knight Rider marathon Saturday night, and spent yesterday lazying about the house watching movies while Mr Marine made ribs for us ^.^

All of that put me in a FANTASTIC mood today. I actually feel fully rested this morning.


----------



## littlefairywren

Even though I woke up at a ridiculous hour, I'm made happy with my wee cup of tea and a slice of strawberry cheesecake.


----------



## spiritangel

That even though it is hard to tell at times I am slowly getting somewhere in my craft space.


----------



## x0emnem0x

So I skipped two classes for my Graphic Design class last week cause I didn't feel like going and then over the weekend went to stay with my boyfriend. Got back today thinking that I would be SOOO behind but I had an hour before class to work on sketches and whatnot, and then today all I had to do was pick colors for the project and scan images I drew for the assignment (doing a Typecon poster) and I am all caught up! Super happy for that so I won't be as stressed this week because Thursday I am doing my first speech for Communications class... super nervous about that, but hoping it goes well. =/


----------



## Tad

It may be fall, but our rose bushes haven't given up yet. As long as they are flowering I can pretend it is still Summer! 

View attachment lateseptrose-1.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

I got my online grocery order done in record time, and even remembered to throw in a few things so I can make a birthday feast

oh and cause my birthday is soon I got free delivery and $10 off my order, still spent a small fortune but my freezer will be full and my pantry restocked of some stuff so it will help for weeks to come.


----------



## AuntHen

Booked a flight today to go back down to FL and spend Thanksgiving with my baby sister. I have not seen her since I moved away (over a year ago)! I also will get to see my cute nieces, one of which I have never met (she was born this past winter) and one that I helped take care of since she was born and have a bond with that is just precious! :wubu::happy:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The oil change for my Mercury didn't cost a penny today


----------



## Tad

Average high temperature for here, this time of year, is about 15C. It is 24C outside currently, and it has been like this for days. Soaking up as much of the good weather as work allows!


----------



## snuggletiger

Reconnected with an old friend


----------



## Sweetie

I found my earring that I thought was lost forever! Its the emerald cut one. View attachment 110538


----------



## spiritangel

My groceries arrived 

and not only did I get free delivery and $10 off my order but I also scored a free free range chicken and some extra calamari 

my freezer is full as (though I need to give it a clean out and portion things so it will fit better) 

but bonus freebies are always good.


----------



## missyj1978

I have the best friends ever! Also have a friend who I cant wait to be more then friends :wubu: Time is ticking by so slow ugh hurry up!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> I have the best friends ever! Also have a friend who I cant wait to be more then friends :wubu: Time is ticking by so slow ugh hurry up!!




Which friend is that?! he is an extremely lucky guy.


----------



## Saoirse

Partaaaay tonight with my bestie and some other close friends. One very dear friend just moved to the East coast and he's getting to meet a few of my friends tonight. And tmw, me and thebestie are both off from work (this hasnt happened all summer!!) so we get to spend the day together! And Monday evening, I might possibly meet someone Ive been talking to on okc. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm delighted to announce I've moved into my new apartment. It's on a lake in a beautiful area and while tucked in, it's only a few miles from civilization. 

I was seriously injured the day I picked up the keys and had to sleep over my besties' house the first night. I was unable to lift anything with my right arm and another good friend helped take most of my belongings out of my car and into the house and even made my bed. 

I spent the following day in bed, and then went on errands to set up house. Although it was tough, I had amazing energy, so I went grocery shopping, as well as took advantage of online shopping. Thank God for Amazon.com, Overstock.com, Best Buy, etc. 

I literally found my apartment and bought my bed, a futon/sofa, and major appliances online. 

Then I opened up a P.O.Box at the post office and was welcomed to the community by two different women. I've been changing my address, have seen my doctor and had bloodwork done, so much accomplished in less than five days.

Yesterday bestie returned and we went to Target and picked up pots and pans, a microwave, coffeemaker and I found amazing stoneware pieces on clearance. We stopped at Olive Garden and I treated her to dinner because I'm still unable to use my hand or lift my arm and she brought everything into the house. I'm also invited over for Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Years Eve. 

Everything is wonderful. Wonton knows she's home. I know I'm home and my life is finally falling into a better place than even before I got married. 

And my divorce will be FINALLY be final next month.

P.S. I want to also thank someone special who gave me a place to stay and heal after what happened in TX, as well as thank the person who connected us. Unfortunately I was unable to actually meet the latter, but what she did for me was beautiful and key to my getting back on track.


----------



## Sweetie

I'm so glad you're both settled in nicely. It sounds like a beautiful place to live. 


CastingPearls said:


> I'm delighted to announce I've moved into my new apartment. It's on a lake in a beautiful area and while tucked in, it's only a few miles from civilization.
> 
> I was seriously injured the day I picked up the keys and had to sleep over my besties' house the first night. I was unable to lift anything with my right arm and another good friend helped take most of my belongings out of my car and into the house and even made my bed.
> 
> I spent the following day in bed, and then went on errands to set up house. Although it was tough, I had amazing energy, so I went grocery shopping, as well as took advantage of online shopping. Thank God for Amazon.com, Overstock.com, Best Buy, etc.
> 
> I literally found my apartment and bought my bed, a futon/sofa, and major appliances online.
> 
> Then I opened up a P.O.Box at the post office and was welcomed to the community by two different women. I've been changing my address, have seen my doctor and had bloodwork done, so much accomplished in less than five days.
> 
> Yesterday bestie returned and we went to Target and picked up pots and pans, a microwave, coffeemaker and I found amazing stoneware pieces on clearance. We stopped at Olive Garden and I treated her to dinner because I'm still unable to use my hand or lift my arm and she brought everything into the house. I'm also invited over for Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Years Eve.
> 
> Everything is wonderful. Wonton knows she's home. I know I'm home and my life is finally falling into a better place than even before I got married.
> 
> And my divorce will be FINALLY be final next month.


----------



## missyj1978

Happy that my health is getting better!
Also happy that walmart got my donuts back :happy:


----------



## MattB

I'm happy to be home after being away for four days for a trade show. I'm also happy that a nice person working the counter at the airport, somehow, managed to get me on a flight after two of my previous flights were cancelled due to weather. I was literally seconds away from having to book a hotel for another night and flying out today.

Not the end of the world if I was stranded, but it sure was nice to get home last night. :bow:


----------



## Oona

Excessive amount of caffeine are coursing through my veins right now... aaaahhhhh espresso is my best friend on Monday morning ^.^


----------



## Surlysomething

Feeling so happy and relieved for you, E.

:wubu:



CastingPearls said:


> I'm delighted to announce I've moved into my new apartment. It's on a lake in a beautiful area and while tucked in, it's only a few miles from civilization.
> 
> I was seriously injured the day I picked up the keys and had to sleep over my besties' house the first night. I was unable to lift anything with my right arm and another good friend helped take most of my belongings out of my car and into the house and even made my bed.
> 
> I spent the following day in bed, and then went on errands to set up house. Although it was tough, I had amazing energy, so I went grocery shopping, as well as took advantage of online shopping. Thank God for Amazon.com, Overstock.com, Best Buy, etc.
> 
> I literally found my apartment and bought my bed, a futon/sofa, and major appliances online.
> 
> Then I opened up a P.O.Box at the post office and was welcomed to the community by two different women. I've been changing my address, have seen my doctor and had bloodwork done, so much accomplished in less than five days.
> 
> Yesterday bestie returned and we went to Target and picked up pots and pans, a microwave, coffeemaker and I found amazing stoneware pieces on clearance. We stopped at Olive Garden and I treated her to dinner because I'm still unable to use my hand or lift my arm and she brought everything into the house. I'm also invited over for Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Years Eve.
> 
> Everything is wonderful. Wonton knows she's home. I know I'm home and my life is finally falling into a better place than even before I got married.
> 
> And my divorce will be FINALLY be final next month.
> 
> P.S. I want to also thank someone special who gave me a place to stay and heal after what happened in TX, as well as thank the person who connected us. Unfortunately I was unable to actually meet the latter, but what she did for me was beautiful and key to my getting back on track.


----------



## Oona

A new prospect for me has surfaced today. I'm excited and nervous. This will help me break out of my shell, to an extent. I hope it works out like I want it to!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got my father's birthday shopping done today


----------



## Oona

Bam! Tad just put me over 2k rep! Yay!


----------



## Tad

Oona said:


> Bam! Tad just put me over 2k rep! Yay!



:happy:

*flex*


----------



## Victoria08

I've been given a date to go back to work! October 21st I am officially off of medical leave


----------



## MattB

Oona said:


> Bam! Tad just put me over 2k rep! Yay!





Tad said:


> :happy:
> 
> *flex*



I don't believe Tad has the repping ability to perform this feat AT ALL!! :batting:


----------



## Oona

MattB said:


> I don't believe Tad has the repping ability to perform this feat AT ALL!! :batting:



Oh but he does... And he's _awesome _for it! ^.^


----------



## spiritangel

The relief that my gift voucher is still usable after the order debacle (seriously wish I had not deleted the confirmation thinking I would hear from them note to self always double check these things)

and its day 2 of creative chemistry 2


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Spotify no longer plagues and slows down my laptop


----------



## spiritangel

I am feeling really inspired by todays class videos

and both ulcers appear to have halved in size overnight  so that means I am def getting better

and its time to get inky and painty and have some fun


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubs should have a fairly large paycheck next week. Time to start xmas shopping!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cardinals beats Pirates, hopefully we'll beat the Dodgers


----------



## missyj1978

My daughter found her half brothers and they have been talking on facebook. I makes me happy to see her so happy!


----------



## Micara

I got flowers and candy from a claimant for helping her! It makes me feel great that I was appreciated, especially during this shutdown.


----------



## CastingPearls

My labwork came back and my doctor said my numbers are phenomenal. *happy dance*


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Steve Earle, Dirty River Boys, and Cody Canada & The Departed are all playing at the Granada in Dallas! hope i get to see them all! love them.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I talk to my ex for the first time in almost three months. It took pressure off of my shoulders and I feel relief about it.


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> My labwork came back and my doctor said my numbers are phenomenal. *happy dance*



You're life is going so well right now and I'm super happy for you


----------



## HottiMegan

I have a couple happies. I survived two classes this week in tae kwon do. I had to get past my laziness and get on the mat even though i didn't "feel" like it! I'm happy about doing it. I ache and am so ab-sore but i did it! I am also happy because i got my weapons tip tonight. You get tips when you achieve the tasks for your belt level. I have fitness shocked, form and now weapon. I need defense, kicks and my hapkido tip. Then I'll be a yellow belt.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Dude. On break, ALREADY!


----------



## Sweetie

I got some GREAT ADVICE from Moore2Me and was able to use it. Skippy almost had another seizure while I was walking him but I was able to pet him and talk him through it. I realize he needs to start his meds but I was grateful that I managed to talk him through this time. Thank you so much Moore2Me.


----------



## Lovelyone

It was supposed to rain today but it's actually a lovely fall afternoon. The sun is shining, there is a slight crispness to the air and the leaves are changing. It's just grand outside.


----------



## Oona

Mr Marine had told me last week that he is leaving in November. He made it sound like a permanent re-stationing. Turns out he'll be back in February! Totally made my day!


----------



## SprocketRocket

DAY OFF baby yeah!


----------



## HottiMegan

I found out last night that my martial arts instructor it's going to Florida next month for getting into the martial arts hall of fame. I'm happy to be taught by such an accomplished and honored instructor.


----------



## Saoirse

Im happpy and pproud of myself. Im being harassed and threatened, but he hasnt gotten one single fucking word out of me. He called 7 times, sent a number of threatening texts, said he was going to send a nasty email to my other job with a link to a video of us having sex (Ive never given him permission to record us, i dont even know how or if he did) but i havent said anything.


Still very scary. :/


----------



## Surlysomething

Way to stand your ground. If his erratic behavior continues, report him to the police.







Saoirse said:


> Im happpy and pproud of myself. Im being harassed and threatened, but he hasnt gotten one single fucking word out of me. He called 7 times, sent a number of threatening texts, said he was going to send a nasty email to my other job with a link to a video of us having sex (Ive never given him permission to record us, i dont even know how or if he did) but i havent said anything.
> 
> 
> Still very scary. :/


----------



## 1love_emily

1) I met a really great guy who I actually really like. We're dating and I'm just really happy about it. He's not an FA, but he is sexually attracted to me, so who knows. We haven't talked about it too much, but I kind of want to. He just seems to get me, which I didn't think I'd find again.

2) I don't have class till 1:30 tomorrow, so I'm gonna sleep in till 8 and go to the barn and ride Red. There's been a bit of barn drama, but I have a great friend in my "Grandma" SueAnn, and Red is doing incredibly well for being 25.


----------



## Lovelyone

My great nephew (3 1/2) came up to me with a cheesy grin and said, "I'm going to give you kisses."
I jokingly said, "NOO, I don't want any icky kind of boy kisses! YUCK! "
he replies, "You ARE going to have them. I AM going to give them to you"
I gave in and said, "Oh, okay if you REALLY have to give me icky boy kisses I just cannot stop you."
He kissed me on my forehead twice and once on each cheek then said, "You liked it, don't lie." and walked out. 
Kids say the darnedest things.


----------



## Oona

My roommate/best friend of 11 years and I adopted a three month old, female pit/boxer mix. Her name is Harley Quinn and I'm already in love with her!


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> My labwork came back and my doctor said my numbers are phenomenal. *happy dance*




this is excellent so happy for you 



Oona said:


> Mr Marine had told me last week that he is leaving in November. He made it sound like a permanent re-stationing. Turns out he'll be back in February! Totally made my day!



Oh wow I so hope that you get to keep this going I know how much you like him



I am happy because I think I may be able to pull this hand made bustle off yet though its going to take a fair bit of sewing and work as long as it looks good I will be happy


----------



## CleverBomb

Saoirse said:


> Im happpy and pproud of myself. Im being harassed and threatened, but he hasnt gotten one single fucking word out of me. He called 7 times, sent a number of threatening texts, said he was going to send a nasty email to my other job with a link to a video of us having sex (Ive never given him permission to record us, i dont even know how or if he did) but i havent said anything.
> 
> 
> Still very scary. :/


Harassment using sexually explicit recorded images or video of the target is now illegal and a separate offense in California. I don't recall where you're at, though, so I don't know if this helps any.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Got information that my SSA hearing is going to happen at some time!  I shared the letter.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Today, I feel as though I am really winning my fight against depression.

Sure, I feel as though I could still call her. But, somehow, I am feeling "more ok" with not, as per that person's wishes.

I feel great today, and I know I feel MUCH better than some other days.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got my way long overdue haircut today. Its feels so good to have short hair again.


----------



## littlefairywren

I've been getting all dirty in the kitchen and have just baked two batches of marshmallow brownies. YUM!!! The house smells incredible and I am feeling very Nigella right now.


----------



## Gingembre

Delivered another baby today! That's three now (thirty seven to go in the next two years)!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Gingembre said:


> Delivered another baby today! That's three now (thirty seven to go in the next two years)!



Awwww. Magical.


----------



## CastingPearls

Settling in and decorating the apartment. It looks so adorable. Assembling the trunk side tables are a challenge but I've assembled stuff I never thought I could in the past two weeks so I'll accomplish it alone or with my bestie.

I met my upstairs neighbor, well, half...the husband and their pitbull...cute doggy. Big marshmallow. He gave me the scoop on nosy neighbors and troublemakers and then he helped me bring packages that I picked up from the post office inside.

Their baby is adorable. I see her bring him in when she comes in from work (daycare, I assume) and he wrestles with the dog until bedtime. He's a little he-man and the husband apologized to me about the noise but I told him it's nice having a family full of life around. 

Things are really wonderful. I'm continuing 'no contact' with family members. I talk to my dad in the nursing home almost daily and he knows I'm back in the same state as him but that's it. My brother has enlisted his in-laws who I used to work with to pump friends at my old job for information about my whereabouts, to harass me, but my friends are closed-mouthed about it which frustrates them. They've invested an inordinate amount of time trying to locate me and threaten me (baseless) through my dad who isn't falling for it either. 

Wonton and I are at peace and happy and that's all I ever wanted.


----------



## CastingPearls

Settling in and decorating the apartment. I'm a clearance sale queen! It looks so adorable. Assembling the trunk side tables are a challenge but I've assembled stuff I never thought I could in the past two weeks so I'll accomplish it alone or with my bestie.

I met my upstairs neighbor, well, half...the husband and their pibble (pitbull)...cute doggy. Big marshmallow. The husband gave me the scoop on nosy neighbors and troublemakers and then he helped me bring packages that I picked up from the post office, inside.

Their baby is adorable. I see her bring him in when she comes in from work (daycare, I assume) and he wrestles with the dog until bedtime. He's a little he-man and the husband apologized to me about the noise but I told him it's nice having a family full of life around. 

Things are really wonderful. I'm continuing 'no contact' with family members. I talk to my dad in the nursing home almost daily and he knows I'm back in the same state as him but that's it. My brother has enlisted his in-laws who I used to work with to pump friends at my old job for information about my whereabouts, to harass me, but my friends are closed-mouthed about it which frustrates them. They've invested an inordinate amount of time trying to locate me and threaten me (baseless) through my dad who isn't falling for it either. 

Wonton and I are at peace and happy and that's all I ever wanted.


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Settling in and decorating the apartment. I'm a clearance sale queen! It looks so adorable. Assembling the trunk side tables are a challenge but I've assembled stuff I never thought I could in the past two weeks so I'll accomplish it alone or with my bestie.
> 
> I met my upstairs neighbor, well, half...the husband and their pibble (pitbull)...cute doggy. Big marshmallow. The husband gave me the scoop on nosy neighbors and troublemakers and then he helped me bring packages that I picked up from the post office, inside.
> 
> Their baby is adorable. I see her bring him in when she comes in from work (daycare, I assume) and he wrestles with the dog until bedtime. He's a little he-man and the husband apologized to me about the noise but I told him it's nice having a family full of life around.
> 
> Things are really wonderful. I'm continuing 'no contact' with family members. I talk to my dad in the nursing home almost daily and he knows I'm back in the same state as him but that's it. My brother has enlisted his in-laws who I used to work with to pump friends at my old job for information about my whereabouts, to harass me, but my friends are closed-mouthed about it which frustrates them. They've invested an inordinate amount of time trying to locate me and threaten me (baseless) through my dad who isn't falling for it either.
> 
> Wonton and I are at peace and happy and that's all I ever wanted.



You know I am over the moon happy for you it is so exactly what you deserve and I know you are doing so well can not wait to hear about what adventures await you this comming year


----------



## CastingPearls

Woohoo! Bestie came over and trunk side tables are assembled and in place. *happy dance*

Wonton is getting a baby brother; a betta named Tofu.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cross-Post, but still riding my high. 

Another amazing musical experience for Hozay. Friday I had the pleasure of seeing John Vanderslice play live again, the musical show itself was pretty amazing. It ends up being a two man show, but the drummer Jason Slota is a fucking machine. He essentially plays the drumset with one hand and plays a moog synthesizer with his right hand. FUCKING MACHINE!!! Essentially he plays the hi-hat constantly with his left foot, fills with his left hand, and plays the synth with his right hand. Any who, there's an example!

The cool part was when I walked into the venue; JV was talking to some guy, I passed by him, he told the guy "I have to go!" Called my name and stuck his arms out. He gave me a hug and said "HOZAY! It's so good to see you again! I'm so glad you could make it," and gave me another hug. I introduced him to my sister and he said "Ana, your brother is amazing, he's such a great guy!" It was such a heart warming experience to have this man who I look up to musically, embrace me as a friend. 

If that wasn't enough, after the show I was about to say goodbye to him and he asked me to wait for him so we could talk quickly, while he thinned out the line of people looking for autographs and such. When the line was cleared we talked a little and a gentleman comes up and JV turns to him and says "Thank you SO much for coming it means so much! Chris, this is hozay, he's amazing, and this is his sister ana, Hozay-Chris, Ana-Chris." I shake his hand and I realize he looks really familiar. We start making a little small talk and I realize JV just introduced me to Chris Walla from Death Cab for Cutie. It was surreal, I just talked to and hung out (just for a little while) with a member of a band I've always thoroughly admired. 

*TL;DR*: I have an amazing friend in John Vanderslice and he introduced me to Chris Walla, the guitarist from Death Cab for Cutie.


----------



## Oona

I get awesome gifts! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Dromond

I'm happy and grateful for all the wonderful people in my life who have helped me on my new path. I'm reminded every day how much my friends care. I would not be where I am without them. I am truly blessed.


----------



## Victoria08

It has been 10 weeks since I've worked, and today was my first day back. I'm so happy to just be doing something! I'm a little sore, but it's not too bad. 
In a week, I'll probably hate being back at work...but for now, I'm really happy about being there


----------



## Oona

Got 100% on my Business Communications Final! 

/flex


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Started Christmas shopping today


----------



## TwilightStarr

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Started Christmas shopping today



Some people would think you are crazy for that but not me, I started buying my nephew's christmas gifts 2 months ago


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Had an awesome lunch/playdate with awesome friends. Spent time with my son at the park. And most of all...it's a gorgeous fall day!! Life is good! *Happy dance* :happy:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

TwilightStarr said:


> Some people would think you are crazy for that but not me, I started buying my nephew's christmas gifts 2 months ago



Wow, thats really early, but its better to start early than having to beat a crowd during december


----------



## TwilightStarr

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Wow, thats really early, but its better to start early than having to beat a crowd during december



Yeah it's early but I found some Thomas Train sets on clearance so I got those, then another store was having a Buy One Get One 50% Off sale on Jake & The Neverland Pirates toys so I picked up 2 toys there, and the last thing I got was a Kid's Digital Camera that was on the clearance table at Toys R Us for $10 and I had to get that, he is always wanting to play with my digital camera lol
And now I am half done shopping for his gifts and I won't have to worry about not having enough money or not being able to find something later on when everybody else starts shopping


----------



## penguin

TwilightStarr said:


> Some people would think you are crazy for that but not me, I started buying my nephew's christmas gifts 2 months ago



I'm organised this year. The department stores here have a big toy sale in July, with layby until Christmas. So I did almost all of the shopping for my daughter that way, with it already paid off. WHOOT! I'm planning on making stuff for my nieces and nephews, so that should keep me out of the shops


----------



## x0emnem0x

My birthday is tomorrow! Finally 21... get to go out to the Paradice boat and gamble/drink and go out to lunch... then on Thursday I get to see my babe the entire weekend. Stoked!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> My birthday is tomorrow! Finally 21... get to go out to the Paradice boat and gamble/drink and go out to lunch... then on Thursday I get to see my babe the entire weekend. Stoked!



Happy early birthday


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm happy that decorating is nearly done and i'm especially proud of this one:


----------



## MattB

My brother-in-law built me a new PC for my recording studio, and I'm setting it up right now. The thing is freaking powerful! The downside is I have to reload a lot of my software from scratch, and re-authorize another whack of vsts, but when it's set up my workflow will be way smoother. :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Got a lot done this weekend, which included 2 recordings.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Happy Birthday to me... *sings quietly* XD

Thanks, Clutch!



HottiMegan said:


> I'm happy that decorating is nearly done and i'm especially proud of this one:



I LOVE that Meg!


----------



## TwilightStarr

CastingPearls said:


> Settling in and decorating the apartment. I'm a clearance sale queen! It looks so adorable. Assembling the trunk side tables are a challenge but I've assembled stuff I never thought I could in the past two weeks so I'll accomplish it alone or with my bestie.
> 
> I met my upstairs neighbor, well, half...the husband and their pibble (pitbull)...cute doggy. Big marshmallow. The husband gave me the scoop on nosy neighbors and troublemakers and then he helped me bring packages that I picked up from the post office, inside.
> 
> Their baby is adorable. I see her bring him in when she comes in from work (daycare, I assume) and he wrestles with the dog until bedtime. He's a little he-man and the husband apologized to me about the noise but I told him it's nice having a family full of life around.
> 
> Things are really wonderful. I'm continuing 'no contact' with family members. I talk to my dad in the nursing home almost daily and he knows I'm back in the same state as him but that's it. My brother has enlisted his in-laws who I used to work with to pump friends at my old job for information about my whereabouts, to harass me, but my friends are closed-mouthed about it which frustrates them. They've invested an inordinate amount of time trying to locate me and threaten me (baseless) through my dad who isn't falling for it either.
> 
> Wonton and I are at peace and happy and that's all I ever wanted.



Clearance sale are always good!! And I know how awesome it feels to assemble something you never you could so congrats!!


----------



## HottiMegan

It's not cancer! I can breath a little freer..


----------



## Oona

HottiMegan said:


> It's not cancer! I can breath a little freer..



That's fantastic news!


----------



## supersoup

HottiMegan said:


> It's not cancer! I can breath a little freer..



Awesome news!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Oona said:


> That's fantastic news!





supersoup said:


> Awesome news!!



Thanks  My husband's mom had skin cancer but the strokes took her first. I was so scared he was following in his mom's footsteps. I can barely get him to wear sunscreen. We've been on pins and needles for a month now.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I didn't think I would have been avalible to pass candy out to kids because of school. When I pulled up on my driveway tonight, some kids asked me if I had any candy and suprising I did when my father had a big bowl of them still left. I feel happy tonight that I passed some candy to kids, which is my favorite thing to do on halloween.


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

Big cuties just sent me an offer! I accepted (obviously). They're sending me the contract and once I sign it I'm officially a Big Cutie! I'm so excited and happy! =D


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tahlia said:


> Big cuties just sent me an offer! I accepted (obviously). They're sending me the contract and once I sign it I'm officially a Big Cutie! I'm so excited and happy! =D



Congrats Tahila


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Marshall Mathers LP2 is out today


----------



## fatterthanfat

Celestial's back and as fat as ever! (yes that Celestial!) what's not to be happy about?


----------



## x0emnem0x

Guess where I live? No I am not gay, but have a gay brother, 2 gay best friends, a gay cousin, and many gay friends... I'm happy for all of them!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> Guess where I live? No I am not gay, but have a gay brother, 2 gay best friends, a gay cousin, and many gay friends... I'm happy for all of them!



I'm happy too.


----------



## spookytwigg

x0emnem0x said:


> Guess where I live? No I am not gay, but have a gay brother, 2 gay best friends, a gay cousin, and many gay friends... I'm happy for all of them!


Whoop!

This is now why I'm happy too


----------



## TwilightStarr

Went to my Neurologist today to talk to him about the current MS relapse I am having and he said it isn't really a bad one and I am doing good since I don't have any new issues, just the ones I have always had. 
So I have to finish up steroids, stay on my DMT shots, and hope for the best.


----------



## Surlysomething

No new issues is always a good thing.

Hang in there, kiddo. Every day is a gong show but you can do it. 



TwilightStarr said:


> Went to my Neurologist today to talk to him about the current MS relapse I am having and he said it isn't really a bad one and I am doing good since I don't have any new issues, just the ones I have always had.
> So I have to finish up steroids, stay on my DMT shots, and hope for the best.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just got called this morning for my FIRST job interview ever. I've never had a job and finally decided I can no longer LIVE WITHOUT ONE. Cause I am tired of not having money, lol... also I want job experience to be able to get a job when I move to Missouri to be with my boyfriend. Anyway, I am totally nervous but I think it will go okay! I've never done a job interview but I've researched them out the but and think I know all the right things to say and how to BE. I would say how to act, but it's not really an act... it's just a way you present yourself. Positively! Anyway, it's fast food, at Burger King... they called me and I only put the app in this morning at like 4 AM. I put in other apps at like, Kroger and Caseys gas station, but nothing yet! Maybe I'll get more calls. But Burger King is better than what I have now which is nothing... I need to start paying back on my student loans and buying my own things! So I am excited and hope I get it. 

Wish me luck guys, I really need this job... and if you have any tips, please don't hesitate to post them!


----------



## Tad

Pffft, you are probably miles ahead on prep of most people they see in interviews--you'll knock 'em dead  And while fast food is not a cushy job (you work hard for your money) it is good work experience, because people know that you had to meet standards. Stick that out for a while and it will look good!


----------



## CleverBomb

My cat went to the vet yesterday for a checkup and shots. Quite well-behaved, charmed everyone, and is in very good health. But, the shots took a lot out of him and he spent all of last night hiding, and refusing to eat (the latter being alarmingly unlike him). Although this is typical for cats after this sort of thing, I was nonetheless worried sick. 

He's getting back to his normal self again now, to my great relief. I have never been so happy to see him jump onto furniture he's supposed to stay off of!


----------



## HottiMegan

I just found out that I'm graduating to a yellow belt on the 23rd!! I'm so excited and nervous!!


----------



## Yakatori

x0emnem0x said:


> "_Just got called this morning for my FIRST job interview ever._"


Should call-back on this by about now. Ask for feed-back. If they're busy, ask when's the best time to try to get in touch. In addition, send a small, plain card (regular mail) thanking the person for their time. (Google/Ask at your local card store for thank-you cards specifically for this purpose & buy a pack. Make a habit of putting them in the mail within a few hours of doing an actual interview, while it's still fresh in your mind and can recall relevant details)

2nd interview: 


no nose ring
v. minimal jewelry, perfume, make-up
hair-up
dressed for work/job you want: black or dark navy blue pants, ironed collared shirt button to 2nd to last button, non-slip work shoes, etc..
no mention of (ex) boyfriend or (potential) plans to move
smile like you do in your pictures -warm, confident..


----------



## penguin

I'm happy because my antidepressants and anxiety medication are working. I'm happy because the results of my blood tests were excellent. No issues with glucose, cholesterol, or my thyroid, and my iron is going up (it's just barely in the very low end of normal, but it's there!). There were some other test results but I can't remember what they were, only that they were all good. I'm happy because my doctor doesn't insist I need to lose weight, and she's only interested in it in a factual kind of way. While I'm sure she'd like me to lose weight, she's more interested in my health and lifestyle than the numbers on the scale. She always runs late, but she's thorough and she cares.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yakatori said:


> Should call-back on this by about now. Ask for feed-back. If they're busy, ask when's the best time to try to get in touch. In addition, send a small, plain card (regular mail) thanking the person for their time. (Google/Ask at your local card store for thank-you cards specifically for this purpose & buy a pack. Make a habit of putting them in the mail within a few hours of doing an actual interview, while it's still fresh in your mind and can recall relevant details)
> 
> 2nd interview:
> 
> 
> no nose ring
> v. minimal jewelry, perfume, make-up
> hair-up
> dressed for work/job you want: black or dark navy blue pants, ironed collared shirt button to 2nd to last button, non-slip work shoes, etc..
> no mention of (ex) boyfriend or (potential) plans to move
> smile like you do in your pictures -warm, confident..



Eeek, don't know that I agree with the advice to "follow up" on this already. I'd suggest reading askamanager.com for anyone who's job searching - she's a really great Hiring Manager who writes a stellar blog about job searching, interviewing, etc. and she covers this kind of thing in-depth.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

I'm going to Brisbane tomorrow to catch up with an old and dear friend that I haven't seen for some time. Hanging out with her for the next 3 days will be fun!!


----------



## spookytwigg

I have 3 brand new baby rats!


----------



## Oona

My Financial Aid stipend came through and it was more than I expected. I'm now able to get my car completely fixed, get new tires, and I got an amp/sub box installed that I've been wanting for quite some time now. And I still have plenty to put into my savings!


----------



## Yakatori

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Eeek, don't know that I agree with the advice to "follow up" on this already. *I'd suggest reading askamanager.com for anyone who's job searching* - she's a really great Hiring Manager who writes a stellar blog about job searching, interviewing, etc. and she covers this kind of thing in-depth.


This isn't, like, an office-type of job. Retail-in general is very seasonal; typically, they want any extra people they're going to carry trained & ready for Black Friday. I admit, it can be annoying for "hiring-managers" in this type of situation (who are always doing a lot outside of that particular responsibility) to be taking phone calls. Definitely a reason to be careful about it. But, at this particular point in time, I think it's also somewhat of an opportunity to stand-out in a good way.

As for the note, that's why I said to google-it. Here's (some of) what she said:


> * However, when the decision is close between you and another candidate, *a thoughtful thank-you note can tilt the scales in your direction  especially if the note isnt just a perfunctory thank you for your time but contains substance that builds on the conversation you had during the interview.*
> 
> * A thank-you note contributes to the overall picture of a candidate. Its not generally make-or-break, but its a piece of the picture. It serves two functions: (1) It signals that you pay attention to the little things and care about presenting the best possible face to your candidacy. (2) *It signals interest, by showing that you went home, digested everything you learned in the interview, and concluded that youre still enthusiastic about the position. That can matter.*
> 
> ****​...first, any thank-you note is better than no thank-you note, regardless of timing. But since you asked: *Wait at least a few hours. Any time between say, 5 and 48 hours post-interview is perfect.* (But again, Im only nitpicking because you asked!)...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yakatori said:


> This isn't, like, an office-type of job. Retail-in general is very seasonal; typically, they want any extra people they're going to carry trained & ready for Black Friday. I admit, it can be annoying for "hiring-managers" in this type of situation (who are always doing a lot outside of that particular responsibility) to be taking phone calls. Definitely a reason to be careful about it. But, at this particular point in time, I think it's also somewhat of an opportunity to stand-out in a good way.
> 
> As for the note, that's why I said to google-it. Here's (some of) what she said:



Oh I wasn't saying not to send a thank you note!  Definitely agree it's a good idea to send one as AAM specifies. (But do use e-mail rather than a hard copy thank you note... IMO). I was just saying not to call and ask for feedback yet. Too early for that IMO.


----------



## spiritangel

I have finished the bulk of the sewing for my costume the BBW Masquerade is less than 2 weeks away

and there is someone I actually miss talking to


----------



## Tracyarts

There's a cold front coming through and tomorrow will be the first truly cool day of the season. I always get super-excited and giddy the first time every Fall that I can wear a sweater and boots without feeling stuffy.

Tracy


----------



## Sweetie

We adopted a new dog today. His name is Bennie. He's 11 mos old and a Beagle Mix.   

View attachment 7f314011-4192-4375-9169-8c8ba8fa896e_zps20695882.jpg


----------



## moore2me

Bennie looks like a kindly soul behind those pretty amber eyes. By the way, have you ever heard a beagle howl? (They are really, really good at it and it's a way of calling their "pack" to hunt with then.) My father in law kept beagles for hunting - he had their pen in his back yard.


----------



## Sweetie

moore2me said:


> Bennie looks like a kindly soul behind those pretty amber eyes. By the way, have you ever heard a beagle howl? (They are really, really good at it and it's a way of calling their "pack" to hunt with then.) My father in law kept beagles for hunting - he had their pen in his back yard.



Funny you should mention that. Bennie doesn't bark. He's the QUIETEST dog I've ever met. The shelter mentioned that they'd never met a beagle that didn't. This works out especially well because my son can't stand yappie dogs, and he's still grieving for Skippy. Bennie is so sweet with him. I can see him melting my son's heart already. I KNOW Skippy is approving of this. I can feel his presence.


----------



## spookytwigg

I just had my 3 new ratties out to play on the bed and they barely even left my shoulders (except for occasionally scrabbling around under my t-shirt) I now feel extra loved. they're super cuddly.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

spookytwigg said:


> I just had my 3 new ratties out to play on the bed and they barely even left my shoulders (except for occasionally scrabbling around under my t-shirt) I now feel extra loved. they're super cuddly.



Adorable! I love all little critters! :happy:


----------



## spookytwigg

500ml of Ben & Jerrys Peanut Butter Cup! (that is all)


----------



## Gingembre

spookytwigg said:


> 500ml of Ben & Jerrys Peanut Butter Cup! (that is all)



WHERE did you get this??


----------



## spookytwigg

They had it as Morrisons, it was the happiest moment ever.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Christmas shopping is technically done.


----------



## Shosh

Isn't it funny how the little things can make you so happy.
Fruit mince pies from Bakers Delight, the smell of fresh crisp linen on your bed, and my Avon order is coming on Tuesday.


----------



## Lovelyone

I was approved for something that I didn't think I would be approved for and have been waiting a long time to receive. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I just saw this preview for the next episode of Elementary

http://www.cbs.com/shows/elementary/video/6E2D22FF-C9E0-CBC4-1E66-5ECD7BAACB8F/elementary-on-the-line-preview-/

My man Troy Garity is going to be on there this week!!!


----------



## Shosh

Lovelyone said:


> I was approved for something that I didn't think I would be approved for and have been waiting a long time to receive. Couldn't be happier.



Yay! That is great


----------



## Oona

Christmas Shopping that can be done online!


----------



## HottiMegan

Today I graduated to a yellow belt in tae kwon do/hapkido! I'm so happy! I was supposed to get my full uniform this week but there was a snafu with the shipment so no uniform yet. I'm excited and proud.


----------



## Shosh

HottiMegan said:


> Today I graduated to a yellow belt in tae kwon do/hapkido! I'm so happy! I was supposed to get my full uniform this week but there was a snafu with the shipment so no uniform yet. I'm excited and proud.



That is fantastic! A great achievement, and you can be very proud of yourself. 

xo


----------



## x0emnem0x

My very attractive and sweet professor today did something that made me smile. Not only this week, but last. For the last month I had missed his class a lot recently and last week, he actually took the time to step aside and ask me whats been going wrong. No one ever does that, because no one ever seems to notice or care. I told him about how I've had depression issues for a very long time and that I've just been in a really bad place for awhile, with my dog dying, the breakup and not being able to find a job. He was very understanding. That was last week. Then today I smiled because I had no money on my printing account (at the college we now have to pay at the printers extra for the special printers that graphic designers have to use and it costs way too much), but he came to my computer and said he was going to print something and I had $15 on my account... he had put it on there, lol, said the "printer fairy" did it. It was so sweet of him and I was literally going to go and put my last $5 on my printing account but he helped me out. He is literally just such a sweetheart.


----------



## Librarygirl

I was really happy to share some nice moments with friends new and old today and to have a 3 hour day at work! I also ordered an amazing patisserie cake for my mum's birthday at the weekend.

After having a relationship with someone pretty messed-up and whose unpredictability and unpleasantness in the face of my love really shook me for a while, it made my day the way my crush reacted when I gave him a small gift relating to something we'd both been joking about last week. He was so sweet and seemed so genuinely happy I'd thought of him. It's probably something most people take for granted, but for me, realising that I can trust someone and be open about caring about them in this way - and that they will 'get' my childish / silly side too is so wonderful. The look on his face as he unwrapped it made me SO happy.


----------



## Oona

The network is down. That means I can't do any of my work as it's all on a database I have to access via the internet. 

I'm happy I have my phone (and charger) to keep me occupied.


----------



## x0emnem0x

*Baby dinosaur skeleton unearthed in Canada*
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/baby-dinosaur-skeleton-unearthed-in-canada/

IF THIS IS LEGIT I AM ECSTATIC.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Woke up at 9 am, didn't sleep too late, went and grabbed a few groceries and came home, it's just been a good morning (except my mom is being a little bitchy for no reason), and we're supposed to go see the new Hunger Games movie (Catching Fire) after I make the deviled eggs for "OUR" Thanksgiving tomorrow. About 20 people including basically my entire immediate family will be there and it's going to be awesome I hope. Lot's of good family and food and hoping some alcohol.


----------



## Donna

Vacation was awesome, but coming home is always so very sweet! :happy:


----------



## Victoria08

The sweater that I ordered from Asos finally arrived today, so I'm really happy that I can wear it to a Christmas party on Sunday.
And I decided (kind of on a whim) to cut my hair and go really blonde...I'm happy to say it turned out really well!


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Met largenlovely earlier tonight, very down to earth and such a cool person to talk to. Very sexy in person also, just my luck. Lol


----------



## largenlovely

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Met largenlovely earlier tonight, very down to earth and such a cool person to talk to. Very sexy in person also, just my luck. Lol



and charming..you forgot charming  hahahaha It was so awesome meeting ya. I had a blast. next time you're around the area, we will totally have to hang again 

and thank you. you were a pretty cool fella yourself


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

largenlovely said:


> and charming..you forgot charming  hahahaha It was so awesome meeting ya. I had a blast. next time you're around the area, we will totally have to hang again
> 
> and thank you. you were a pretty cool fella yourself



Your charming and freakin awesome! Lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I just return home after spending my thanksgiving up in Wisconsin.


----------



## Lovelyone

I received a gift (book) off of my amazon list today. It was the ONE item I was going to purchase for myself after the holidays. What a nice surprise.


----------



## Tracyarts

I get to work a temp job this weekend, and the money I earn will be mine to spend how I please. 

Tracy


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I just finished up my last semester at school today. I'm happy yet sad at the same time, going to miss my friends and the teachers I met over the past three years.


----------



## CleverBomb

A friend I hadn't seen in years just said hi.


----------



## J34

I am not sick? ... (simple things)


----------



## TwilightStarr

Went to court this morning and my mom finally got full permanent custody of my nephew and although this makes me happy, because I know he will be safe and happy here with us, it also makes me so sad. 
I hate that my sister let all this happen and it had to come to this. 
Now she is 7 months pregnant and going to lose that baby too, because she has being doing drugs the whole time she's been pregnant.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm glad your Mom got custody of your nephew, I know that's been an ongoing ordeal for you guys.

You can only do so much for people like your sister until you have to save yourself and walk away. Sad but true.




TwilightStarr said:


> Went to court this morning and my mom finally got full permanent custody of my nephew and although this makes me happy, because I know he will be safe and happy here with us, it also makes me so sad.
> I hate that my sister let all this happen and it had to come to this.
> Now she is 7 months pregnant and going to lose that baby too, because she has being doing drugs the whole time she's been pregnant.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Surlysomething said:


> I'm glad your Mom got custody of your nephew, I know that's been an ongoing ordeal for you guys.
> 
> You can only do so much for people like your sister until you have to save yourself and walk away. Sad but true.



Oh yeah, I know that you can only do so much, I learned that lesson a million times over when I was growing up, my dad is an addict. But it is still hard sometimes


----------



## Surlysomething

Big hugs your way. I know exactly what you're talking about.. 



TwilightStarr said:


> Oh yeah, I know that you can only do so much, I learned that lesson a million times over when I was growing up, my dad is an addict. But it is still hard sometimes


----------



## prplecat

John Goodman is on SNL, and that makes me VERY happy. :wubu:


----------



## CPProp

Went and looked around and in a 7th century (Saxon) church it was just amazing, the pic are not to bad either


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Went on a car cruise dedicated to Paul Walker.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have two happies. I was really scared that the uniform my instructor ordered for me wouldn't fit. I took the pants home looking at them thinking they'll never fit.. Well they did!! So I get to look like a legit martial arts student as soon as i hem the pants. (they're crazy long)
My other happy.. I think i'm pretty much done shopping for xmas! YAY!


----------



## Oona

I just completed my ECON final. 

I have 3 weeks off of school... holy shit.


----------



## J34

Hit a patch of black ice last night on a curve going 65mph. Car spun several times, ending up on a snow embankment on the side of the road. Besides being a bit rattled, I came out unscathed along with my friend. Only damage being a small dent and fractured bumper on the car. 

The road was quite dry, but the curve had an overpass that tended to pool water from the above highway. There was pretty much no way to avoid hitting it. The officer mentioned it being a bad spot for people losing control, and while I got my car off the side of the road there was several cars that spun out as well. 

Well, just thankful to come out injury free and alive...


----------



## Tad

Whoa, that does sound like a dangerous spot! I'm happy you came out OK, and that no other cars spun into you while you were on the side of the road.


----------



## Oona

Managed to bring my ECON grade up 4% over the weekend. All grades submitted, final included, and GPA in tact. 

Now I can breathe for a few weeks (just until the next classes start!)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got a B in my straightening structural class. So happy, now I think about finding a job and getting my degree.


----------



## spookytwigg

I've ended up getting boxing day off (which I was supposed to be working) so I now actually have the 25th-27th off and that is awesome.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Its my birthday today and I won a gift card from a local radio station.


----------



## CAMellie

I am absolutely ECSTATIC over the fact that we pick up the keys to our new place in the next couple of days!!!!!!!!:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

My fiance's flight from Sydney to here leaves in just under 3 hours.


----------



## CAMellie

The puppies opened their eyes today! :wubu:


----------



## Tad

I don't have to come in to work for the next nine days! (not the same as not having to do _any_ work, but I'll take what I can get 

Happy holidays, of whatever type and amount you have! :bow:


----------



## CAMellie

All 4 of the puppies have their forever homes. Just 6 weeks to go!


----------



## spiritangel

I am almost finsihed with the West St decorations for the party monday its such a huge weight off my shoulders as 75% of the work fell to me to do


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

Because of this: http://laurel.bigcuties.com/

OMG OMG OMG! SO CLOOOOOSE!


----------



## lille

Students at my alma mater started a group to fight weight based discrimination on campus.


----------



## CPProp

At last on annual leave  dont need to go back till 2nd Jan 2014


----------



## Fuzzy

I just healed three zombie villagers.. I'm no longer alone in Minecraft.


----------



## Micara

I paid off my credit cards and am going to Vegas in February.


----------



## Surlysomething

That's always a great feeling!




Micara said:


> I paid off my credit cards and am going to Vegas in February.


----------



## HottiMegan

My grandma is not out of the woods yet but she's made great improvements and will be moved to a different, less urgent facility. The family is calling it a Christmas miracle. It's such a load off my mind. I've been crying so much over the last week because so much of the stuff i do at Christmas is because of her.


----------



## CastingPearls

I heard my upstairs neighbors' pit bull screaming upstairs but he was alone in the house. He was screeching and lunging at something so I think he was crated and trying to break free but hurt himself. They love him but have started to crate train him again since he ate an area rug and the husband's work boots within 48 hours, and he has separation anxiety to add to that but when Wonton jumped on the windowsill directly below where his crate seems to be and started crying, I called the husband in work and told him it wasn't any of my business but I'd want this type of call and explained his dog was screeching like I never heard before and was throwing himself against something badly and frankly I was afraid for him.

He and his wife (they own a small business) came home immediately and said he was trying to break free from the crate and probably hurting himself in the process but thanked me profusely and apologized for yelling at him at 1am the other night because he ate the area rug. I said I didn't care, I just can't not do something if I think an animal is in distress. 

He said he was very happy I'm his neighbor and to not hesitate to call him when I think I should, and I personally feel it's much better to be friends with your neighbors than enemies so we can all look out for each other.


----------



## HottiMegan

Living in an apartment, being on friendly terms with your neighbor can make a world of difference. I'm glad that you are on good terms with them. I've had some really nasty neighbors over the years in apartments. I've also had some i wish we could know each other forever. WE had an older woman who was kind of like a surrogate grandma to Max. She moved to Arizona and we missed her terribly.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I've got fresh linens on the bed (I'm a sheets nut) and I finally got all my laundry put away. Now I can dive back into my 800+ page book without interruption


----------



## CleverBomb

There's a port of Apache OpenOffice for Android (AndrOpenOffice) that's about 90% functional. This turns my tablet, in conjunction with a bluetooth keyboard and mouse, into almost everything I _need_ from a laptop. 

It's not quite as easy to use as, for example, QuickOffice or Polaris Office (and printing directly from the tablet is a bit complicated -- but possible) but it's a complete office suite and can handle ".doc / *.xls (etc) files. 

Oh, and it's free.


----------



## Lovelyone

Fresh clean laundry, and we've almost got enough donations to bury my niece.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I don't EVEN want to know what my blood pressure is after that game, but... COLTS WIN!!!!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Went to a party tonight and had a good time, plus I'm about to crawl in bed and watch Will & Grace marathon. Completely stress free day.


----------



## Yakatori

2^Was watching it with my folks, who're not really such big football fans. When, down by 10 in the 4th quarter, No. 12 recovered Brown's fumble & scored off of it in the same play. My Dad's like "_And his last-name...is Luck!_" 

View attachment Luck.gif


----------



## penguin

Three more hours until my daughter comes home. She's been away for three weeks, so I'm missing her like crazy. It was good to have a break, but I have definitely missed her.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

I have less than a year until I graduate with a degree in psychology and my GPA is 3.97! YAY!


----------



## CleverBomb

That's awesome!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

CleverBomb said:


> That's awesome!



Thank you!!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

We got a lot of wedding business accomplished the best two days.

My parent's and her mom met met for the first and hit it right off. No surprise there but still a nice relief.
The colors are purple, silver, and white.
The number of attendants are sets to two a piece. We were up to five at one point when good sense took over. 
My son will escort my finace's mom and my daughter will my dad because...
My mom will be the one marrying us. She cried when we asked her

This is going to be an outdoors event in the late afternoon/early evening at her Grandmother's place north of Houston. We're going to be married in the garden in the backyard. Date is April 19th. 

Still have to decide on the food (we're leaning bbq) and a few other small details. The next three months are going to fly by!


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Spoke on the phone with one of my many nieces. I've not seen her since she was 13 at her dad's [my brother] funeral in 1996. She's a young woman now w/ two kids and drives a school bus and taking college courses. I'm so proud of her.


----------



## CastingPearls

By popular demand, Wonton has her own Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/Wontonversations


----------



## Marlayna

CastingPearls said:


> By popular demand, Wonton has her own Facebook page:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Wontonversations


LOL, too cute!


----------



## bbwbud

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I have less than a year until I graduate with a degree in psychology and my GPA is 3.97! YAY!



Congratulations! Will you be willing to analyze me, professor?:wubu:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

bbwbud said:


> Congratulations! Will you be willing to analyze me, professor?:wubu:



Maybe not in the way you're thinking, Bud.


----------



## bbwbud

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Maybe not in the way you're thinking, Bud.



I think you're probably already familiar with my fixations, desires and innermost thoughts, my dear


----------



## CastingPearls

Marlayna said:


> LOL, too cute!


Thanks!......


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I'm soooo happy my car started today..got to my new job....and it started tonight. So, what do you say Universe...let's do it again tomorrow??


----------



## penguin

My daughter and I went shopping today, as she wanted to get some more Lego with some Christmas money. While we were out, she insisted on buying me a birthday present. I told her she didn't need to (as I was going to give her money to do that next week), but she insisted on having me turn away while she picked something out. She used the self-checkout so I couldn't see what it was, and hid it in her room when we got home. What makes me happy is that she's such a loving and thoughtful child. She was still able to afford the Lego set she'd been wanting, so she was very pleased. I'm blessed to have her.


----------



## Fuzzy

I received a pay raise to start the new year. I topped out in my job title several years ago, however, Management doesn't seem to care about that.


----------



## CleverBomb

New phone!

Fast, huge display, active digitizer... pretty much what I've been wanting for years.

Just wish I didn't have to hack it to get root access to make the web browsers useable.
But, at least I know how to do that.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I am just happy my 12 year old daughter agreed to wear a dress in my wedding. I was convinced that she would insist on donning jeans and a camo T shirt.


----------



## CleverBomb

CleverBomb said:


> New phone!
> 
> Fast, huge display, active digitizer... pretty much what I've been wanting for years.
> 
> Just wish I didn't have to hack it to get root access to make the web browsers useable.
> But, at least I know how to do that.


Ok, figured out a workaround for it so I don't need to root the phone.

Good thing, too -- it got a mandatory update this afternoon that would interfere with my ability to revert it to stock after rooting it, without leaving a trace. I fully expect that to be cracked as well fairly soon...

It's a very nifty device.


----------



## CAMellie

After a LOT of nagging by her husband and her relatives, my mother-in-law agreed to let us move in her house. Things are going remarkable well! We have a lot of interesting discussions and nobody has yelled at anybody! Knock on wood that this continues.


----------



## Tad

ScreamingChicken said:


> I am just happy my 12 year old daughter agreed to wear a dress in my wedding. I was convinced that she would insist on donning jeans and a camo T shirt.



lol, glad that wasn't a fight! Funny how kids can be so reasonable ...... some of the time. 

I hope that shopping for the dress goes a smoothly.


----------



## Dansinfool

Happy it made it above 20 degrees today. As apposed to the -20 w/ winds the other day


----------



## WVMountainrear

Dansinfool said:


> Happy it made it above 20 degrees today. As apposed to the -20 w/ winds the other day



I was just saying to my friend you know it's been cold when you hear people say "I'm really happy it's warming up" and it's still only 25 degrees outside!


----------



## Dansinfool

lovelylady78 said:


> I was just saying to my friend you know it's been cold when you hear people say "I'm really happy it's warming up" and it's still only 25 degrees outside!




LOL it will be shorts and T-shirt weather come Sunday 53 here. Heat wave


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelylady78 said:


> I was just saying to my friend you know it's been cold when you hear people say "I'm really happy it's warming up" and it's still only 25 degrees outside!


YES! 25 degrees is practically tropical now!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got out of the house for the first in almost a week, thank you polar vortex for going away.


----------



## Lovelyone

I don't know if it's good or bad that the thing that is making me happy right now is a strawberry shake, but it's making me happy.


----------



## Shosh

My mother and I are helping refugee families in detention here in Australia.
My mother has been doing it for quite a while, and she introduced me to this very special project.
I have been collecting baby clothes for babies in detention, and for babies due to be born into detention.
Today I was so happy because I was able to buy a really good stroller at a thrift store that I will be able to take to the detention centre next week In Melbourne, and present it to one of the families.

I am such a sucker for babies and children, so this project is a no brainer for me :wubu:


----------



## CleverBomb

Went to a local Italian restaurant that I'd known of for years but hadn't yet dined at. Turned out to have impressive food at not-unreasonable prices, and the service was good.

It's always nice to find places like that.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Week one of new job done and I'm feeling happy and positive about this job. Here's to hoping I can move up shortly.. : crosses everything : Oh and the trainer is easy on the eyes too....I'm a happy girl..


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just got back from a funeral visitation and I'm glad to see the sun was out and it was an overall decent day. The sun was shining and I knew it was for her.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I wore my new navy blue suit for the first time today, and it fit like a glove. I felt like a million bucks.


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> After a LOT of nagging by her husband and her relatives, my mother-in-law agreed to let us move in her house. Things are going remarkable well! We have a lot of interesting discussions and nobody has yelled at anybody! Knock on wood that this continues.



I'm happy it's working itself out.


----------



## Dromond

AT&T has done what I didn't think was possible. They convinced me to stay with their service. They now have a no-contract service where you get unlimited talk and text for $25, plus a charge for data. In my case, I chose the 300 mb plan for $20. If you don't have a subsidized phone, you don't pay extra. $45 a month (plus taxes and such) is it. If I wanted a new phone, I'd pay extra for it until it was paid off. The sales rep tried to get me to take a new phone, offering me a shiny Samsung Galaxy S4, but I resisted the shiny. I'm going to keep my old Galaxy S and mod it. Now that I own the darned thing outright, I'm going to jailbreak it, remove the pre-installed crapware I never use, and stuff Android 4.4 Kitkat onto it. As long as I don't brick it in the process, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## snuggletiger

The augmentin didn't kill me and I got help in time.


----------



## Saoirse

I was dicking around on OKCupid last week, just randomly looking at profiles and I came across a cute guy that lives in one of the towns I work in. I rated his profile and the next day he sent me a message, so we chatted back and forth a bit. We made plans to meet during my lunch break on Sunday, and have a bite to eat at the general store in town. I walked into the store, said hello to everyone... and saw my (former?) fuck buddy sitting at the counter. Ergghh. We're not tight or close buds or anything, so we just said Hey to each other and he went back to reading the paper. My date came in a minute later and we said Hello and ordered food and talked and laughed and got to know each other a little more. He paid for my burger, gave me a nice hug when I had to get back to work and we agreed to hang out again. 

I really would love to see things go further with this new guy. So far, I like him a lot and he seems to be digging me too. But a teeny, tiny part of me hopes that the fuckbuddy is a teeny tiny bit jealous. Im sure he isnt. But, I can dream!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Today wasn't the perfect day to run errands, but at least I have what I needed to do done now. It wasn't below zero, it was just really windy and a bit nipply, but I'm happy I got things done! Went to run errands, get some groceries, buy my school books and get some dinner (Burger King double whopper FTW), and now I get to sit and relax for awhile, then later I get to babysit and I always love seeing my little niece so it's a good day, methinks.


----------



## TwilightStarr

After 4 months and countless phone calls, I finally got my nephew's bus stop changed! So now it is a little bit closer and I will be able to help my mom with getting him on and off the bus


----------



## CastingPearls

Blogging again and Wonton's FB page is a success too.


----------



## HottiMegan

For the first time since my husband's stroke, he's going to ride his bike. He was an avid biker pre-stroke and it's been a source of sadness on my part because he just didn't get back out there and ride. I'm happy he's doing it. I'm planning on sending him out for a fun trail ride this weekend too.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I have job interview Weds AM.. I know I just started a new job, but, I applied for this job at the same time....I really want this job....so...I will have to shine.

It still pays less, however, it is working for a planning commission doing intake to help individuals pay for heating, get their homes insulated...and several other programs like those. Since the economy crashed and after almost 2 years of unemployment the only jobs I have been able to find are Customer Service (seems no one likes my BA in history..dammit Jim!) which I have done for far too many years..I'm burnt out.

Helping individuals get their needs met sounds/feels far more satisfying than what I am currently doing or have been doing. Also, I have a feeling it can open the door to other jobs? Hopefully? So...I am really want to put my best food forward and hope I can wow them!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My package finallys arrives today, so fucking happy


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mi madre found her Nextbook Android Tablet and she likes her Kindle white book, she won't use the tablet and lost it forever, but found it, and now it is in my posession. Just lost in between figuring out if I should keep it or be nice and give it to my sister. Anyway, I saw it had a hotspot thing on it so I am hoping I can access wifi through it to at least watch Netflix when I babysit tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Gingembre

Night shift tomorrow night = good excuse for a looong lie-in/duvet day tomorrow. Mustn't tire myself out, what?!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

My fiancé suggested that when we are pronounced man & wife by my mom (yep, she's performing the service) we are going to leave to "Gonna Fly Now"...the theme from "Rocky". She also said that she is fine with a Star Wars them cake topper. Oh, and did I mention at she likes to watch pro wrestling with me?

Luckiest...guy...ever!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I got to have a late breakfast with my niece today as this new place called Super Chef's (http://mysuperchefs.com/) the food is freakin' amazing. They are already opening a second place after 6 months here. If in Columbus Ohio ever for Breakfast/Lunch I highly recommend. My niece lives about an hour east of me and this is not something we always get to do since I moved to Columbus. She is the person I am closest to in my family and I miss not having her so close. So, some time spent together was great.

Then, I spent over an hour in the freezing cold at the dog park and met this new guy (new to the area and easy on the eyes hehehe) who was super fun to talk to and has an awesome dog named Tucker (a big old yellow lab). I generally keep my dogs separated due to some issues they have. But, there was no reaction to this dog....and eventually they all played.  They are both now sound asleep on the couch - maybe they won't get me up 18 times tonight.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Sandy was given a wedding dress today that fit her like a glove ...for free. I am still stunned.


----------



## Weirdo890

The Seahawks are going to the SUPERBOWL!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

That tomorrow by lunchtime I will be on a plane to California for a whole week. Vacationnnnn! :bounce:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

That im putting my new punching bag up tommorow. Need to beat the living shit out of it. Better that then some poor bastard haha.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got my Associate's Degree today in the mail.


----------



## HottiMegan

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I got my Associate's Degree today in the mail.



congrats!


----------



## snuggletiger

Talked to a friend I hadn't heard from in a long time.


----------



## Victoria08

It looks like I'll be going back to England for 3 weeks in July. I just have to get approval from my boss to take my vacation days together and then I'm booking my flights :happy: I'm so excited!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I got the new Samsung Galaxy Note 3 yesterday - whooo and hoo. I really didn't think I was going to get a new phone until August..apparently Sprint has a new plan and is bribing customers (due to their upgrading the towers folly) with new phones to stay with them..and it worked. My niece, her husband and I all upgraded yesterday to the Framily plan ..so, that was exciting. However, I do believe this phone is wayyyy too much technology for me...I swear I'm a Luddite.


Also, had my job interview today. And I think it went excellent..hoping I get a second call back. Would love to work there..the benefits are excellent!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

That my nephew was born safely into this world.


----------



## Lovelyone

I was beginning to worry about this last weeks food. We spent almost everything we had to bury my niece. Today a friend stopped by with some groceries that might help us get through until the first of the month. We are blessed.


----------



## Extinctor100

Lovelyone said:


> I was beginning to worry about this last weeks food. We spent almost everything we had to bury my niece. Today a friend stopped by with some groceries that might help us get through until the first of the month. We are blessed.



Great to hear there are some guardian angels making sure you're able to get by after everything that's happened. Still praying for you all...

I'm happy today because it's shaping up to be an incredibly relaxing evening: hot lattes with Irish cream and a new warm quilt while I listen to music and write. What an end to the week.


----------



## CastingPearls

My bestie mailed me a bunch of store coupons from her state for a chain that only has a few stores in my state but I drove over because they were all .26 cents for a bunch of things I use. So I saved a third of my grocery bill and now can put that money towards a utility bill. 

Plus, one of the coupons was for a bouquet of fresh flowers. 26 cents!!!! 

They couldn't believe it at the store and asked me where they came from. I said they said they're good at every store in that chain and they said that was okay but they never saw them before. One of the managers figured it was from my friend's state and they're price-buster coupons but totally legit, so they were fine with it.


----------



## Donna

Moved to my new position today at work. It's a lateral move title wise, a microscopic cut in pay (less than $5 a month,) but the stress should be much easier to manage. I literally get a new perspective as I was moved to another part of the department. I have a window to the outside again! I can look at blue skies in the late afternoon when I start to feel the gray cubicle walls closing in on me! 

I've been a supervisor for 3 years now and I finally realized that it's killing me inside. I'm far better managing tasks and data than I am at managing people. My boss is a micro-manager and she expected me to manage my team the same way. I cannot. I tried, much to my shame and regret. But I ended up hating myself at the end of the day and I am pretty sure my team didn't like me very much either though to their credit they never said it. I sat in my desk this afternoon and cried quietly for a few minutes after I got everything organized. At first I thought I was crying because I was sad...it took me a few moments to realize I was crying from relief. 

If this opportunity hadn't presented itself, they might have lost me. I'm happy I have a new challenge to conquer, and new things to learn. I'm even happier that it came with no change in my tenure and benefits. The insurance, despite it's ridiculous cost, is worth every dime and then some.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Congratulations! I've been in a similar situation before and I know about that feeling of relief. Glad you are in a better place for you.




Donna said:


> Moved to my new position today at work. It's a lateral move title wise, a microscopic cut in pay (less than $5 a month,) but the stress should be much easier to manage. I literally get a new perspective as I was moved to another part of the department. I have a window to the outside again! I can look at blue skies in the late afternoon when I start to feel the gray cubicle walls closing in on me!
> 
> I've been a supervisor for 3 years now and I finally realized that it's killing me inside. I'm far better managing tasks and data than I am at managing people. My boss is a micro-manager and she expected me to manage my team the same way. I cannot. I tried, much to my shame and regret. But I ended up hating myself at the end of the day and I am pretty sure my team didn't like me very much either though to their credit they never said it. I sat in my desk this afternoon and cried quietly for a few minutes after I got everything organized. At first I thought I was crying because I was sad...it took me a few moments to realize I was crying from relief.
> 
> If this opportunity hadn't presented itself, they might have lost me. I'm happy I have a new challenge to conquer, and new things to learn. I'm even happier that it came with no change in my tenure and benefits. The insurance, despite it's ridiculous cost, is worth every dime and then some.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I got my Associate's Degree today in the mail.



You rock! Congrats!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just having an old friend. Regardless of the bullshit you've put each other through, and the small issues, it's nice to know that when I needed him most because no one else was around, he was there. And we've almost known each other for 8 years. Just puts a smile on my face to know I have someone like that.


----------



## Lovelyone

Vicodin works for leg cramps. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I went to the St. Louis Auto Show earlier today. So many nice cars to see and sit in. I test drove some new cars at the show, a Fiat 500L, a Jeek Cherokee, and a Toyota RAV4.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

I made a new friend who is awesome! YAY! :happy:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I went to a bicycle expo show near were I live and it was pretty good. There were plenty of bikes, old and new, along with bike accessories and many clubs and orginizations out today.


----------



## ODFFA

I fiiinally got my contact lenses today! 

They were way overdue on delivery and, considering the arm and leg I feel it costs me, it's so nice to hold this little box of confidence boosting vision enhancement in my hand. Very much done with these glasses for a while.


----------



## Tad

Donna said:


> Moved to my new position today at work. It's a lateral move title wise, a microscopic cut in pay (less than $5 a month,) but the stress should be much easier to manage. I literally get a new perspective as I was moved to another part of the department. I have a window to the outside again! I can look at blue skies in the late afternoon when I start to feel the gray cubicle walls closing in on me!




Yay for you, for knowing when you were in the wrong place, and getting out. And yay for your employer, for making it possible and keeping an awesome worker (but BOOOOO to your old boss!)



ODFFA said:


> I fiiinally got my contact lenses today!
> 
> They were way overdue on delivery and, considering the arm and leg I feel it costs me, it's so nice to hold this little box of confidence boosting vision enhancement in my hand. Very much done with these glasses for a while.



Woot, vision! I eventually had to stop using my contacts regularly because my eyes get too dry, but they were pretty awesome for a decade or so. Aside from not having to wear glasses, you get more complete, natural, vision.

Enjoy, and be good at following the maintenance!


----------



## lille

My supervisor at my practicum said that if they had the money in the budget she'd hire me. Made me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## penguin

The school year has started again, and my daughter is now in grade two. Her excitement about that and about being able to go back to learning more is adorable. This means I get some me time again, which is something else to be happy about.

After a weekend of incredible agony, my hip and back are heading back towards normal. I could do with a good massage to speed it up, but at least I can do things without swearing or crying in pain again.


----------



## Victoria08

I got a much-needed new camera for my birthday 
And my flight to England has been booked! Super excited to see my family and friends again!


----------



## NewfieGal

That my first night shift is almost over!


----------



## snuggletiger

Finally going to get to have Christmas


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I got my hair did :: happy booty dance :: - it looks awesome! And best friend is being dismissed from hospital tomorrow (however, now all of his laundry I put off that I told him I would do....well..doing that now..boo and hiss! lol)


----------



## Micara

Going to Vegas in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I cutted my own hair today. I did a reasonable good job on it.


----------



## Oona

My Valentine Swap partner in my Nerd group stalked me perfectly and got me this gem. 

I cried a little when I got it. 

View attachment 1601250_703806592986637_1111545216_n.jpg


----------



## Extinctor100

Oona said:


> I cried a little when I got it.



I cried a little too... that is a thing of beauty. :happy: Makes me want to read my Essential Guide collection and my Star Wars Encyclopedia now...

I'm happy that today is our warmest day this week before it starts to snow again tonight. I even went for a walk! It's amazing how nice 20 degrees feels after days of single-digit and sub-zero temperatures.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I got a call back for a second interview!!!! :: does happy booty dance:: It is a week from today!! :: crosses everything::

Now, if I just had someone to role play the interview with - that would be awesome.


----------



## snuggletiger

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I got a call back for a second interview!!!! :: does happy booty dance:: It is a week from today!! :: crosses everything::
> 
> Now, if I just had someone to role play the interview with - that would be awesome.



I get to leave work early and go drink hot cocoa


----------



## x0emnem0x

Got my iPhone yesterday...

*does happy dance*


----------



## Oona

Extinctor100 said:


> I cried a little too... that is a thing of beauty. :happy: Makes me want to read my Essential Guide collection and my Star Wars Encyclopedia now...



I just finished reading "William Shakespeare's Star Wars: Verily, A New Hope" (it's amazing, I highly suggest it). So I was a little stumped as to what my next book would be. This will do! ^.^


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got a job interview monday, excited yet nervous at the same time.


----------



## missyj1978

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I got a job interview monday, excited yet nervous at the same time.



Good Luck!!


----------



## CPProp

Just realised that the 6 nations Rugby starts tomorrow - whoopee some decent sport at last .


----------



## Saoirse

We've been on 3 awesome, fun dates. We talk every day. He's going to a Super Bowl party with me this weekend to meet some of my friends. He made reservations for a Valentine's Day dinner at my favorite place. He bought us tickets to see one of my favorite bands in March.

wtf is going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















:wubu:


----------



## one2one

I worked this weekend and ran into a patron from a previous location I worked at a few years ago. She said, "We miss you and we need you back". Before I could even think of a response, one of my coworkers replied, "We need her here!" It felt great to be appreciate and missed.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Seahawks are the Superbowl winners


----------



## Saoirse

He accompanied me to a good friend's Super Bowl party last night and had a great time! My friends were all so welcoming and talkative and lovely! He had a blast and met some new people that live in the same town as him! Also I got to see his house and cat and he said im welcome at his home any time 


I think its getting more serious! :wubu:


----------



## NewfieGal

I'm happy that its only -20 ( that's about 1 degree F for you not on the Celsius scale) and no more snow till Wednesday woo hoo


----------



## x0emnem0x

Had a nice game night with my sister in law and our friends and a few people from their church. I needed out of the house so it was definitely a pick me up.


----------



## penguin

My daughter is getting her tonsils and adenoids removed tomorrow (or androids, as she keeps calling them), and we're both looking forward to it. She's got Christmas levels of excitement about getting them out so that she can get on with getting better. She knows what's going to happen and how it'll hurt afterwards, but she's not scared or worried about that. So I'm happy that she's finally getting it done (even if having my child have surgery isn't something that's easy to deal with), and that she's looking forward to it.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I've been promoted!


----------



## Oona

ScreamingChicken said:


> I've been promoted!



^5!

ignore this


----------



## Saoirse

He told me he stocked up on Guinness because he found it cheap and he remembered that I love it. Now I just have to go over and drink it!








:wubu:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Well, this week has been crraaazzzzyy. Since my friend was released from the hospital we have been busy with his outpatient treatment, setting up other doctor appointments and visiting several doctors and having testing. 

And now we are sort of snowed in - IE I have no place to be and no desire after walking the dogs through 6 inches of snow with an ice crust to leave my house anytime soon...

So, this week....had a Superbowl party, got a new big sectional (new to me..it was used and on clearance) My roommate got a 50" smart TV he put in the living room. I dare say it is the nicest television that I have ever lived with lol. I'm not a big TV fan per se..but, it is nice for the Hulu plus ..and well..The Walking Dead on Sunday - whoo and hooo!!!

Also, I'm prepping for my job interview on Friday! I really want the job and I would like for my professional life to have some meaning and purpose.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

PunkyGurly74 said:


> The Walking Dead on Sunday - whoo and hooo!!!
> 
> Also, I'm prepping for my job interview on Friday!



Walking Dead is definitely something to be happy about! WooHoo!!
Also...good luck on your job interview!! :happy:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Walking Dead is definitely something to be happy about! WooHoo!!
> Also...good luck on your job interview!! :happy:



Thank you!!! I just need some new shoes and I'll be ready ...for the interview..no shoes required for The Walking Dead


----------



## x0emnem0x

Got to hang out with my old friend. We went to the mall and walked around, he bought me a smoothie. It was a fun time. ^_^


----------



## HottiMegan

For weeks now, i have heard a low hum, thinking our heater was kicking on without blowing air into the house. It's loud enough i can hear it in the living room, many rooms away from the unit (it sits outside our bedroom in the back yard). I have gone outside to investigate the noise and it'd stop by the time i put my shoes on to go investigate it. I thought something was wrong with our heater since it would make the noise and not push hot air out. Well hubs went out this afternoon and said it was our neighbors heater turning on. I am THAT sensitive to sound! The noise has even woken me up while sleeping with ear plugs in. Why does this make me happy? I'm happy that our furnace is working fine and it was just the neighbors noise. Breath of relief!


----------



## RabbitScorpion

NewfieGal said:


> I'm happy that its only -20 ( that's about 1 degree F for you not on the Celsius scale) and no more snow till Wednesday woo hoo



It's been as cold as -26C this winter, and we just had another 25cm of snow today (not too far from Windsor) 

Michigan is the new Manitoba


----------



## NewfieGal

Oh we've had it much colder then -20 Celsius that's why I was so happy it was only -20 lol, also happy today that I live on this part of the island and not the eastern part who are getting 30cm of snow while we are getting only 5 woo hoo


----------



## penguin

I am really happy that my daughter's surgery (to remove her tonsils and adenoids) went fine, that she was finally able to keep some food and drink down, and most importantly, that we're HOME. Having to try to sleep in a recliner chair wasn't fun, and we had an awesome nap in my bed once we got back. Here's to hoping her recovery goes well!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

penguin said:


> I am really happy that my daughter's surgery (to remove her tonsils and adenoids) went fine, that she was finally able to keep some food and drink down, and most importantly, that we're HOME. Having to try to sleep in a recliner chair wasn't fun, and we had an awesome nap in my bed once we got back. Here's to hoping her recovery goes well!



Happy to hear the surgery went well! :happy: I had my tonsils out as an adult and it was not a pleasant experience!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Went out with mi madre even though I only got like 5 hours of sleep. Stopped at the mall, had some chinese and a smoothie. Good day so far!


----------



## one2one

My entire family headed north for the weekend. We're in a beautiful penthouse town home on the shore of Lake Superior. There is a fire burning in the fireplace, we're finishing lasagna and an apple tart while watching the opening ceremonies. It is a very good night.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

one2one said:


> My entire family headed north for the weekend. We're in a beautiful penthouse town home on the shore of Lake Superior. There is a fire burning in the fireplace, we're finishing lasagna and an apple tart while watching the opening ceremonies. It is a very good night.



Sounds like heaven! Enjoy! Esp. the lasagna...it's my favorite food!


----------



## Extinctor100

So happy my friend Alan is getting a haircut. He looks like a big wet dog wearing glasses.


----------



## sco17

A day off of work, my favorite football(soccer) team playing and my one non workout day of the week. It has the makings of a great Saturday.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Four new tires. Seems more like a new CAR!


----------



## CleverBomb

The right tires for the conditions make ALL the difference! 

I had a rear-drive sports car back when I was in the Intermountain West. With the stock tires it'd get stuck in less than an inch of snow. (On non-icy pavement it handled like it was on rails. Drop the temps below freezing and you couldn't get it out of the parking lot.) Decent all-weather tires made it a lot more useful and at times, downright FUN... Heh.


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> For weeks now, i have heard a low hum, thinking our heater was kicking on without blowing air into the house. It's loud enough i can hear it in the living room, many rooms away from the unit (it sits outside our bedroom in the back yard). I have gone outside to investigate the noise and it'd stop by the time i put my shoes on to go investigate it. I thought something was wrong with our heater since it would make the noise and not push hot air out. Well hubs went out this afternoon and said it was our neighbors heater turning on. I am THAT sensitive to sound! The noise has even woken me up while sleeping with ear plugs in. Why does this make me happy? I'm happy that our furnace is working fine and it was just the neighbors noise. Breath of relief!



I can hear my neighbor's heat pump when it cranks up during the summer. I think you need Michael Jackson's enhanced sleep chamber. (or DareDevil's)


----------



## LordSheogorath

I'm happiest about my beautiful daughter, and her mother, and really thankful I have a decent job- even though I hate it and I'd rather be back in the military.

My daughter and her momma' are my motivators, and they are both so beautiful and loving.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I got the job!!!! 

It is an offer - based on passing drug test (which will be fine) and then background and references - should be good. I would start a week from tomorrow!! :: doing happy booty dance:: Still..holding breath a little...but, I'm so stoked!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I got the job!!!!
> 
> It is an offer - based on passing drug test (which will be fine) and then background and references - should be good. I would start a week from tomorrow!! :: doing happy booty dance:: Still..holding breath a little...but, I'm so stoked!



PS - they offered it to me at a higher pay rate than what they interviewed me at!


----------



## Tad

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I got the job!!!!
> 
> It is an offer - based on passing drug test (which will be fine) and then background and references - should be good. I would start a week from tomorrow!! :: doing happy booty dance:: Still..holding breath a little...but, I'm so stoked!



Awesome! I have my fingers crossed for you that all carries on smoothly with no last minute hitches. 

I'm sure when you walk in for the first actual day of work you'll feel like a half-ton weight has lifted from your shoulders


----------



## HottiMegan

PunkyGurly74 said:


> PS - they offered it to me at a higher pay rate than what they interviewed me at!



Congrats! I hope the job fairy sprinkles some magic on me soon


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> I can hear my neighbor's heat pump when it cranks up during the summer. I think you need Michael Jackson's enhanced sleep chamber. (or DareDevil's)



You'd think after years of sleeping next to a snorer that i'd be used to noises in the night but no. I sleep with ear plugs in and sometimes a white noise app blasting on my tablet. I am really sensitive to mechanical/electronic noise. I also think they must keep their house WAY warmer than we keep ours, that sucker seems to be on all the time. 
When Max gets his hearing tested, it's in a room that i'd love to build for my sleeping. IT's so serene and quiet.


----------



## luvmybhm

happy that my 18 month old is lying on the floor watching sesame and has given up pulling all of the cans out of the storage cupboard every time I put them back. (she is so stealthy...)


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I got the job!!!!
> 
> It is an offer - based on passing drug test (which will be fine) and then background and references - should be good. I would start a week from tomorrow!! :: doing happy booty dance:: Still..holding breath a little...but, I'm so stoked!





PunkyGurly74 said:


> PS - they offered it to me at a higher pay rate than what they interviewed me at!



Yay for you!!!!!! 



luvmybhm said:


> happy that my 18 month old is lying on the floor watching sesame and has given up pulling all of the cans out of the storage cupboard every time I put them back. (she is so stealthy...)



Oh boy do I remember those days when my son would be into everything! LOL


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Found my Harmonica today yay, so glad i did.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Tad said:


> Awesome! I have my fingers crossed for you that all carries on smoothly with no last minute hitches.
> 
> I'm sure when you walk in for the first actual day of work you'll feel like a half-ton weight has lifted from your shoulders



*I had an experience awhile back, long story, something I was not aware of in my background that I had immediately remedied, and I lost out on a job opportunity as they thought I had not disclosed it - I wasn't even aware it had happened! 

So, yes...once it is all said and done, I will feel much better 
*


HottiMegan said:


> Congrats! I hope the job fairy sprinkles some magic on me soon



*Thank you - me too!*



Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Yay for you!!!!!!



*Thank you! *


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got training at my new job for next week.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I went to my bicycle club for the first time tonight. It was interesting, explaining about the rides and building the trails. Also the place was at a beer factory, I enjoy a nice pint of beer.


----------



## flyingsolo101

This may be trivial, but I got a new white Oxford shirt from my workplace's employee store! I've been needing one for a while, and this one fits me quite well, and will go great with my navy blazer with white trim. Always happy with a new piece of clothing!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I had a nice dinner tonight with my best friend and his parents - it was his father's b-day. We could not get reservations at a local place so we wound up at Outback..but, it was nom nom nom tasty. It was a nice dinner. His mother is not well, so it was great she came out...and honestly, I really haven't given a flip that it's Valentine's day and I'm incredibly single - so, a total win!


----------



## CastingPearls

Today is the first day in a week and a half that I haven't had to take Advil and flu meds. I hate feeling like I have a balloon head.


----------



## dharmabean

Some of you know what's been brewing in my life recently and some of you don't. Short story: I just got out of a very negative relationship. I thought today was going to suck much ass, being Valentine's Day and all, but it didn't. 

Today, I'm happy for the "family" of friends that helped me get out and get safe. I got a gift and card from them. It's nice to know that even though I'm damaged, I'm still loved.


----------



## CastingPearls

dharmabean said:


> Some of you know what's been brewing in my life recently and some of you don't. Short story: I just got out of a very negative relationship. I thought today was going to suck much ass, being Valentine's Day and all, but it didn't.
> 
> Today, I'm happy for the "family" of friends that helped me get out and get safe. I got a gift and card from them. It's nice to know that even though I'm damaged, I'm still loved.


You are VERY much loved, miss!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Guess who is going to Fandomfest & gets to meet the cast of Being Human??

<~~~~This girl!!!!!!!


----------



## CleverBomb

dharmabean said:


> Some of you know what's been brewing in my life recently and some of you don't. Short story: I just got out of a very negative relationship.


Congratulations! That always takes a great deal of strength.


> I thought today was going to suck much ass, being Valentine's Day and all, but it didn't.


Excellent news!


> Today, I'm happy for the "family" of friends that helped me get out and get safe.


I'm happy they were there for you.


> I got a gift and card from them. It's nice to know that even though I'm damaged, I'm still loved.


As well you should be.


----------



## spookytwigg

I've got tickets to Alt-Fest!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Taxes filed and I am getting a pretty good sized refund. It may not be the grandest of ceremonies but I'll now be able to pay for the wedding. What a relief!!!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I asked for a four-day week every other week, and I got it! Now I'll have 80 hour paychecks and money for my savings account!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Money money money mooooney, MONEY! $$$


----------



## x0emnem0x

Plus side to dying my hair red: my yellow nails are now orange and I didn’t have to repaint those motherfuckers!


----------



## Surlysomething

Canada
Canada
Canada!! 

View attachment 1012094_10152311773372033_2012297562_n.jpg


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Canada
> Canada
> Canada!!



You... you like my tears? 

*sniff*


----------



## dharmabean

I got a call from the local university here. Their health and wellness office is looking for an Program Assistant with medical knowledge. I submitted my resume'. She called me today to schedule an interview Monday.

Perks of the job:
FT
Benefits
& Classes each quarter.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

First week of new job and I really like my job! The people are so nice...and I have my own desk (I just need pics of the doggies to post) and I like my co-workers and I am enjoying the job....they even took me to Panera for lunch today.. 

It is a government non-profit agency. I feel good about the work. I'm excited for the first time in years about a job and the possible future at that job.

Oh and the vast majority of co-workers are all crazy/pet animal people too! lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

It was a good day. I slept in, had Subway for lunch, hung out with a good friend, then went to my sister in laws and had pizza. Overall generally good day.


----------



## dharmabean

CocoaBean

My smile right now. He's helped me so much with just living and letting go. Unconditional love man, u.n.c.o.n.d.i.t.i.o.n.a.l. love.


----------



## Oona

My brother likes my boyfriend. They're currently working on my car while I sit here and surpervise ^.^


----------



## CastingPearls

Productive day. I cleared a path in the snow all the way down to the road, and another path to my car which started on the first try YAY! Then bestie came over and we doubled the width of the path (Hawaiian Bobsled Team), completely freed the Subaru and then worked a little on the neighbor's path and then we cleared another path to my trash and recycle bins, went inside, fed Wonton and ate Subway. GREAT DAY! I'm free! I'm freeeeeee! I also have bronchitis.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Spent 5 hours on Skype with someone very special to me and it was just really nice.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I'm finally going to see a doctor tommorow about my stomach pain I been suffering for a week and a half.


----------



## Oona

I just submitted my final Psych 201 assignment. I. Am. STOKED. to be done with that class!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Had a perfect much needed night out. Went to dinner with friends for my friends 21st, then started bar hopping. We went to the first bar where I got hit on by a super old dude numerous times and oh my gosh I just don’t want to remember that. Went to at least 5+ different bars. Drank. Played pool. Drank. Played darts. Drank. Sang. Drank. XD I really don’t know how I am not drunk but then the last couple hours we were at the last bar where we ended up I just sat there and sobered up and I just finally got home and it was just a really awesome night! Now I have a 9 am class, which includes a quiz I haven’t studied for and half the material I don’t know because I haven’t been in class… OH, TO BE YOUNG!


----------



## Oona

Two more classes done. Just two left and I'll have my degree!


----------



## Tad

Oona said:


> Two more classes done. Just two left and I'll have my degree!



OONA! OONA! *waves pompoms madly* 

I really need to get more sleep tonight....


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Oona said:


> Two more classes done. Just two left and I'll have my degree!



Whoo and hoo...that is awesome!!


----------



## Saoirse

He Makes Me So Happy!!!! :d


----------



## Aust99

Happy for you Saoirse!


----------



## penguin

My daughter turns 7 in a bit under two months, so I've started asking her to think about what she wants for her birthday. She's decided that she wants chapter books. It makes me so happy to know how much she loves reading, and to see how well she's doing. I really enjoyed getting suggestions from friends about what books would be good for her, and then compiling a wishlist for her so I don't forget


----------



## CastingPearls

Wonton and I are adopting a little sister for her named Lotus Tripod. 
Lotus' daddy is very sick and chemo has made him severely allergic to her. She's a calico like Wonton, except a shorthair with a chimera face. She's had three legs since being found in a trap in Jersey City when she was a kitten.

When I first saw her pic online on my friend's FB page, I admired her and something spoke to me. I didn't say anything or even 'like' the pic, but a few hours later her daddy sent me a message asking me if Wonton could use a sister-wife because of his situation. He's brokenhearted and has been worried he wouldn't be able to find a good home. In the meanwhile, I had been concerned for Wonton that she's been lonely because she's only lived alone with me for a few months; she always had other animal siblings. She's adjusted well but I think that the little diva could use a cohort in her adventures and Lotus will fit right in. So, Lotus will become part of our family in a few weeks after her last checkup and microchipping. Even now, when I say 'Lotus' Wonton meows. We already love her and are lucky to have her.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I managed to go to the Progressive Boat & Sportsmans show today in St. Louis depisite that Im still not feeling well


----------



## dharmabean

I had a rockstar interview on Friday. I absolutely felt this was a perfect position. It's part time, but right now that's what I need to allow myself to heal from the last two years. It's less money than I'd hope for, but, I am in a comfortable safe spot with really good friends who are helping me heal. 

She said there is growth. It used to be a FT position. They're expanding and it will become a FT again. Perfect for me!


----------



## dharmabean

Pending Job Offer.

Huh-Zah


----------



## CastingPearls

dharmabean said:


> Pending Job Offer.
> 
> Huh-Zah


EVERYTHING CrOSSED!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Ever since I arrived in Australia, my fiance has always worked in the downstairs office room of our house on his work-from-home days. I didn't think anything of it... I mean, he's working, it's natural to want to do so from an office where he has everything set up. 

Today I learned that the reason he does it is because he thinks I'm "too much of a distraction." No, not that he thinks I'll bother him or interrupt him (I can be quiet when the situation warrants it... no, really!), but because he genuinely didn't think he could keep from coming over and kissing on me regularly if we were in the same room.

It just makes me so happy.

And incidentally, turns out he was right. Some people take coffee breaks... my fiance has taken a kissing-on-my-neck break or two instead!

"The greatest thing you'll ever learn is just to love and be loved in return."​
(Also... 2 weeks and 5 days until our wedding!!! )


----------



## TwilightStarr

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ever since I arrived in Australia, my fiance has always worked in the downstairs office room of our house on his work-from-home days. I didn't think anything of it... I mean, he's working, it's natural to want to do so from an office where he has everything set up.
> 
> Today I learned that the reason he does it is because he thinks I'm "too much of a distraction." No, not that he thinks I'll bother him or interrupt him (I can be quiet when the situation warrants it... no, really!), but because he genuinely didn't think he could keep from coming over and kissing on me regularly if we were in the same room.
> 
> It just makes me so happy.
> 
> And incidentally, turns out he was right. Some people take coffee breaks... my fiance has taken a kissing-on-my-neck break or two instead!
> 
> "The greatest thing you'll ever learn is just to love and be loved in return."​
> (Also... 2 weeks and 5 days until our wedding!!! )



Super Cute!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Our local iHops are participating in National Pancake Day and also using it to help out the Childrens Hospital by serving a free stack of pancakes to each customer, but are asking for donations, but you don't even have to donate. Needless to say I had pancakes for lunch/dinner.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lotus is being microchipped tomorrow and will be coming to live with us in a few days. So excited!


----------



## x0emnem0x

I had two of my favorite things today: chinese, and my Smoothie King.  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## dharmabean

Dear Regan,

It is a pleasure to extend an offer of employment to you on behalf of *********. This letter contains a summary of your compensation and benefits, as well as basic information on the terms and conditions of your employment. Your signature on page 3 of this letter will acknowledge acceptance of this offer.

Huh-Zaw!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

dharmabean said:


> Dear Regan,
> 
> It is a pleasure to extend an offer of employment to you on behalf of *********. This letter contains a summary of your compensation and benefits, as well as basic information on the terms and conditions of your employment. Your signature on page 3 of this letter will acknowledge acceptance of this offer.
> 
> Huh-Zaw!!



Gratz!!!!! :bounce::shocked:


----------



## Deacone

Booked in my jabs for my trip to Malaysia in july. Woop woop


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

dharmabean said:


> Dear Regan,
> 
> It is a pleasure to extend an offer of employment to you on behalf of *********. This letter contains a summary of your compensation and benefits, as well as basic information on the terms and conditions of your employment. Your signature on page 3 of this letter will acknowledge acceptance of this offer.
> 
> Huh-Zaw!!



Congrats!


----------



## Highsteppa

Ordered myself a new car through work today. Can finally get rid of my Green Hornet. 

I will admit that I will miss the cassette player on my old car.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

We got a ton of things accomplished this weekend:

Sandy's car was paid off and early to boot. We are starting this marriage off DEBT FREE!
Shirts for myself, the groomsmen, and my usher were located and purchased. We are all in black slacks with matching purple ties. They are in purple shirts and I get to wear black.
Located and purchased my ring.
Purchased all the beverages (potent and nonpotent), plates, napkins, and flatware.
Purchased the bride's bustier.

We get the marriage license this Friday. Only thing left is the cake, dress shoes for me, reserving the table and chairs, and buying the food(which will be bought when we get a little more $ LOL).

I am so relieved to see things falling in to place.


----------



## x0emnem0x

New bed is getting delivered today! House is messy... got to clean... but NEW BED!


----------



## CastingPearls

Lotus is now home with us. She and Wonton are chilling in separate rooms and Sequin (the betta) is thriving. Got a bottle of good champagne (and toys and treats for the kittehs) as a gift from her former humans. 

Also, it looks like the body-image documentary I'll be in is back in production. We'll start working on it soon. Very excited.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Finally made it to the doctor, she gave me some more pain meds. Not Vicodin, but like, a stronger version of Aleve. Here is to hoping it works.


----------



## J34

So my sisters baby knows how to say my name... I'm the first one


----------



## HottiMegan

Veronica Mars Movie!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:
(I'm waiting to watch it when the boys go to bed cuz i want to give it my undivided attention)
OH and another happy is the house is clean, so no work this weekend. 
AND my ehsakti dress finally arrive and i'm in love with it


----------



## Fuzzy

Its a wonderful day.. for pie!!!


----------



## MattB

Anxiety? Subsiding.


----------



## Highsteppa

Started the day with a fresh haircut, picked up some freshly baked bagels from a nearby Jewish community (along with some havarti cheese and smoked prosciutto - breakfast sandwich of champions) and looking forward to my weekly ritual of going to Five Guys for some reading and chillout time in about an hour.


----------



## largenlovely

It looks like I'm moving back to Atlanta  I love Atlanta...I'm so happy to be going back.


----------



## dharmabean

I have reconnected with someone who is important to me. It's been a whirlwind of outstanding emotions.


----------



## JMCGB

A fresh 8+ inches of snow on the ground. Happy Snow Patrick's Day!


----------



## cinnamitch

My son just pre-ordered Oculus Rift. It looks like it might be fun.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Bow chicka wow wow...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got the outside of my car a good spring cleaning.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Got to see my old friend and it was nice, he just turned 21 yesterday and we had drinks and it was a good time. Great to catch up.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

IT'S OUR WEDDING DAY!!!!! :wubu: 

It's 5:50 a.m. here and I just got up. Going to be a whirlwind today!


----------



## penguin

BigBeautifulMe said:


> IT'S OUR WEDDING DAY!!!!! :wubu:
> 
> It's 5:50 a.m. here and I just got up. Going to be a whirlwind today!



Congratulations! I hope it's a magical day


----------



## Surlysomething

It's my amazing nephew's 10th birthday. He's the light of our lives.

:happy:


----------



## bigmac

Yesterday was a good day. I had lunch with my oldest daughter. She had to drive out to the central valley to do a foster home inspection. When she got to the restaurant I watched her get out of her county car with her ID badge on a lanyard around her neck -- all grown up and professional.

As we were eating lunch my wife called and told us she'd been promoted to a management position -- she'll have fifteen people reporting directly to her.

So all in all a pretty good day.


----------



## Saoirse

BigBeautifulMe said:


> IT'S OUR WEDDING DAY!!!!! :wubu:
> 
> It's 5:50 a.m. here and I just got up. Going to be a whirlwind today!



CONGRATS BBM!!!! :wubu:


Today was a busy day at work, but Im happy that its just about over and tomorrow me and the boy are headed to my friends house to watch a HUGE St. Patricks Day parade go by his house. My bf will meet some of my family and we will party and I can get day drunk! yesss


----------



## CleverBomb

BigBeautifulMe said:


> IT'S OUR WEDDING DAY!!!!! :wubu:
> 
> It's 5:50 a.m. here and I just got up. Going to be a whirlwind today!


Congratulations, and best luck to you both!


----------



## Victoria08

One more week of work and then I'll be visiting the U.S. for a few days. I can't wait!


----------



## J34

Gathered with some friends I haven't seen in at least 8 months. Always great to catchup with good company, food, and beer :happy:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Even though I am super hungover, I had a wonderful Saturday night last night by going out to some clubs, drinking and dancing with wonderful friends, and to top that off, totally got called beautiful and sexy and told I was attractive this morning by someone I would have never expected!


----------



## Surlysomething

This is AMAZING.

I can die happy now.


----------



## cheesylier

largenlovely said:


> It looks like I'm moving back to Atlanta  I love Atlanta...I'm so happy to be going back.



I just saw this looking through the board, I'm still here (Atlanta) hope we can catch up


----------



## JMCGB

That I have 2 interviews tomorrow. Was getting a little discouraged at the lack of call-backs.


----------



## Missamanda

I had an appointment with my student adviser today. Usually I dread the 2 flights of stairs. Made it all the way up without getting winded. Sort of a personal celebration thing.


----------



## Highsteppa

On my day off today:

All rain, temperatures above 0 degrees Celsius today
Went and picked up a pre-ordered game that came out last week.
Went to my favorite burger joint which is on the other side of town.
Managed to locate a magazine that I was looking for (usually have to hunt around the city for it)
Came across new sneakers that I've been looking for while I was in the U.S. at a discounted price no less.

Hoping to go see Noah later on this afternoon if I can squeeze in the time.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

The weekend starts in a few hours, my fiancé is getting paid a few day earlier than planned, and we don't have much left to do for the wedding. Just 22 days and counting.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's finally friday!!! It's been a long drag-ass week.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I am super excited to be taking a road trip to Colorado this summer for 3 nights of Phish. The trip isn't until close to Labor Day, but it's definitely something to look forward to!


----------



## dharmabean

Let me tell you about the best shiz that happened to me today. 

My new position is the office manager for OT/PT/ST therapies based out of two assisted living facilities. One of the facilities is independent living (own apartments), assisted living and dementia/Alzheimer's unit. Part of my job is to take the intake paperwork to the tenants living in the independent side. Today was one of those days.

I go to the client's door, knock and I'm greeted by this shorter, pleasant elderly man. He reminds me somewhat of the character on Up, but thinner and Hispanic. He invites me in and he has old school Dean Martin playing on a record player (yes folks, they still exist) in the background. NOTHING beats the sound of vinyl, especially if it's Deano's voice. 

We sit, and talk. I am totally loving the environment. We go through the intake paperwork and just share life stories. He tells me about his wife, their life in the 50s, kids. 

All the while the sun is shining and good, soulful music is playing. 

This, was my "happy" of today.


----------



## Oona

Finally feeling good enough about myself (outside of the safety of this group) to post a half naked picture and basically tell people to eff off because I'm happy. 

I started a blog. And as an introduction, I stripped myself of all my masks, and clothes, and introduced myself without apologies.


----------



## Surlysomething

My bestie moved back down to the Coast from living 5 hours away from me for WAY too long.

I'm treating her to a pedicure and lunch tomorrow.


----------



## JMCGB

First day at the new job went well.


----------



## Aust99

Well done Jake!!


----------



## JMCGB

Aust99 said:


> Well done Jake!!



Thanks Nat.


----------



## Saoirse

Been feeling really really low lately. Things with the new guy fizzled out (this time it was my doing), both of my jobs are stressing me out, Im having money problems (as in- I dont fucking make enough of it), home-life has been frustrating and a late-night interaction with the FWB left me feeling less than stellar (he fucking invited me over! then gave me bullshit for coming over!)

But this evening, a friend called. I saw him the past 4 days. He said he knew something was wrong, especially since I was so quiet and sad all day yesterday. So he demanded to know what was going on. 

He's not generally that type of person. I go days without hearing from him and he never calls my house, most of our interaction is through Facebook or email, since I dont have a cell phone. But tonight, he called. He said he really does care about me and he wants to know if Im ok. So I told him some things. I dont need to tell him everything. We're not like that.

But he called. And he was very sweet and even though hes poor as fuck, he wanted to take me to get ice cream. I declined. He shouldnt spend what minuscule amount of money he has on me. But it was sweet of him to offer. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

A childhood friend came for the weekend and brought me a bunch of plants and a big shopping bag of k-kups coffee, hot cocoas, and teas. She was at a flea market and the guy at the stand gave away a whole garbage bag full of them because he just had a fresh stock shipment. My friend's daughter took it and when I was talking to my friend about coffee (asking if she drinks it) she told me she liked instant, so I got a small jar for her, but that I had a Keurig machine. She said she wished she'd known because she gave a whole garbage bag of them to her daughter. She talked to her daughter and when she arrived, she surprised me with over 75 k-cups and just in time. My delivery was lost by the Fedex guy, so it was perfect timing. Eventually my delivery was found on the steps of a vacant apartment and brought around by my landlord, the day after my friend left. 

Also, Wonton and Lotus are doing great, and a fan sent Sequin a three gallon aquarium so his 1.5 gallon tank wouldn't inevitably be knocked over by the cats, and also a betta hammock. The cats also got a flat of gourmet canned food as well, so we all got gifts this weekend!


----------



## ODFFA

I woke up, for some odd reason, with a sore neck and a bit of a headache. I'm so glad (not always, but in principle  ) to have a dog that needs me to let him out every morning. 

I was out in the garden before the sun had even risen and it was soooo beautifully misty! Weird aches and pains were almost instantly forgotten and I couldn't tear myself away from the garden for the next 20 minutes. Amazing start to the day :happy:


----------



## supersoup

I got engaged over the weekend, and I still can't believe it every time I see the ring on my hand. Thanks, Dims. :wubu:


----------



## TwilightStarr

supersoup said:


> I got engaged over the weekend, and I still can't believe it every time I see the ring on my hand. Thanks, Dims. :wubu:




Congrats!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

supersoup said:


> I got engaged over the weekend, and I still can't believe it every time I see the ring on my hand. Thanks, Dims. :wubu:



BIG congrats! Best wishes and many years of happiness to both of you.  Also, hmm, maybe I should find and bump that ring thread.


----------



## Tad

supersoup said:


> I got engaged over the weekend, and I still can't believe it every time I see the ring on my hand. Thanks, Dims. :wubu:



That is fantastic news! I'm so happy for you


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A week from today, my son (along with the rest of his school's tenor/bass choir) will be singing the National Anthem at the start of the Astros/Royals game. A proud papa moment for sure.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's our friday. It's been a long week and i'm looking forward to martial arts tonight. I need an outlet.. i hope my sore back is ok for it. I pulled something in Tuesdays class.


----------



## dharmabean

It's so very rare to bare witness to Karma instilling her wrath, but when you do, it's best to just smile and thank her.


----------



## supersoup

TwilightStarr said:


> Congrats!!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> BIG congrats! Best wishes and many years of happiness to both of you.  Also, hmm, maybe I should find and bump that ring thread.





Tad said:


> That is fantastic news! I'm so happy for you



Thanks a lot folks! I'm so thankful for him in my life, and I'm super lucky


----------



## penguin

I'm happy because my daughter has been on her new medicine for a week now and has made a huge improvement. She's still having some reflux issues, but they're far more manageable now. I think I've also figured out a fix for my computer, one that will do until I can afford the parts I need. Two big stresses off my back!


----------



## EMH1701

I'm very happy that it's Friday and I only have to work 2 days next week before my vacation starts.


----------



## AuntHen

penguin said:


> I'm happy because my daughter has been on her new medicine for a week now and has made a huge improvement. She's still having some reflux issues, but they're far more manageable now. I think I've also figured out a fix for my computer, one that will do until I can afford the parts I need. Two big stresses off my back!



Happy to hear this penguin!


----------



## Micara

I am happy that it's Friday (even though I am working tomorrow).

I am happy that there is a local Horror Con this weekend.

I am happy that I am going to Ireland and England in September officially!

And I am happy that I get to meet a certain awesome DIMMER there!

And I get to meet another awesome DIMMER locally!

Life is good!


----------



## missyj1978

Im happy that I got a new hard drive on my computer!


----------



## dharmabean

I am happy that I'm learning to trust my instincts. 
I am happy that I am not hiding behind fear anymore, and able to discuss my suspicions with others.
I am happy there was a small amount of camaraderie involved. 
I am happy it's friday.


----------



## Surlysomething

_Friday_
gorgeous, warm day
cherry blossoms
big boozy drink in hand


Bazinga!




no asshole co-workers! NO ASSHOLE CO-WORKERS!


----------



## HottiMegan

I get 10 days with my favorite people. No work or school to interrupt the family time.


----------



## Micara

Got tickets to game 2 of the Stanley Cup playoffs- Blues (my team) vs. Blackhawks (my daughter's team).


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I had to leave my kitty with my parents temporarily in the US when I moved to Australia. My move was organized so quickly that there was no time to do everything that needed to be done from a kitty-import perspective before I left. Then the quarantine law changed, and I had to wait even longer to bring her over under the new regulations. Finally, finally she came over 10 days ago, and she's been in quarantine since. We finally got her out today. Such a happy reunion - I am so happy to have her here, and she is so, so happy to be back with me! <3


----------



## Fuzzy

supersoup said:


> I got engaged over the weekend, and I still can't believe it every time I see the ring on my hand. Thanks, Dims. :wubu:



Belated Congrats!  I'm always the last one to read these things...


----------



## JMCGB

Off work and it's another beautiful day.


----------



## Surlysomething

It's gorgeous here too! Have a good one. 




JMCGB said:


> Off work and it's another beautiful day.


----------



## Missamanda

Sore throat is starting to subside.
I can breathe out of both sides of my nose today. 
It's a good day


----------



## Tad

Missamanda said:


> Sore throat is starting to subside.
> I can breathe out of both sides of my nose today.
> It's a good day



Both sides of you nose.....at once  Dayum, that is pure luxury! 

(glad you are getting better)


----------



## HottiMegan

I got a new pillow. I'm looking forward to bed tonight


----------



## Extinctor100

So very very happy that tonight is my last night staying up til 2 am writing for my book. Ahhh the joy of completing something started long ago... :happy:


----------



## x0emnem0x

I got to see the first actual total eclipse of my life! Red moons are so pretty.


----------



## Post_Ironic

Lunar eclipse and a bottle of wine, best combination ever! Watching the moon shift from burnt sienna to red and back again was incredible.


----------



## x0emnem0x

In case anyone missed it.


----------



## CastingPearls

x0emnem0x said:


> In case anyone missed it.


Thanks. Too much cloud cover and rain last night, but at least I got some fresh air. Beautiful!


----------



## Tracyarts

We had an unseasonably late cold front and storm come through yesterday, but the clouds moved out and we had a clear view of the eclipse. Even though it was cold, it was really great to be able to bundle up in a blanket and watch the eclipse from the front porch. And today is a beautiful sunny cool day.

Tracy


----------



## Oona

Even though I've been rendered useless due to severe back pain/muscle spasms, I have three amazing guys around to help me, my awesome boyfriend, and my two amazing roommates. I'm usually the one to take care of everything for them, so its nice to be taken care of for once ^.^


----------



## Aust99

Love being on holiday.... I'm seeing friends and getting a lot of rest. Feeling human again.


----------



## JMCGB

Aust99 said:


> Love being on holiday.... I'm seeing friends and getting a lot of rest. Feeling human again.



Good for you Nat. Enjoy...


----------



## x0emnem0x

CastingPearls said:


> Thanks. Too much cloud cover and rain last night, but at least I got some fresh air. Beautiful!



Thanks! I wish I would've gotten some better ones but my camera died. -_-


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Oona

I just submitted my last assignment (and final!) for my degree. 

I may throw up.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Oona said:


> I just submitted my last assignment (and final!) for my degree.
> 
> I may throw up.




Don't throw up, it's not fun :/

Hope your back is feeling better


----------



## Oona

TwilightStarr said:


> Don't throw up, it's not fun :/
> 
> Hope your back is feeling better



My back _is_ feeling better, thank you doll. 

See? little things like that are why I fucking love this community.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

The wedding was amazing.

When it was all said and done, it was more like a party where a wedding took place. We were surrounded by so much love this past weekend that I am still blown away.

When we finally went home eight(!) hours after we exchanged vows, the following took place:


Lots of sweating (it was over 80 degrees with a high humidity).
Lots of tears (especially by me when I saw my daughter all dressed up & looking like a young woman only for me to really lose it when I saw Sandy make her way down the aisle).
One of her mom's dogs decided to make his way down the aisle during the ceremony.
My mother performing the ceremony and telling everyone to turn off their phones .
At least 4 family members cocking pistols after the question of "does anybody being object?" being asked. It was a planned spot and got a big laugh.
Me flubbing the vows.
The reception included a bouncy house, an Easter egg hunt, and a bonfire. 

Yeah...that's what's making me happy today.


----------



## Saoirse

ScreamingChicken said:


> The wedding was amazing.
> 
> When it was all said and done, it was more like a party where a wedding took place. We were surrounded by so much love this past weekend that I am still blown away.
> 
> When we finally went home eight(!) hours after we exchanged vows, the following took place:
> 
> 
> Lots of sweating (it was over 80 degrees with a high humidity).
> Lots of tears (especially by me when I saw my daughter all dressed up & looking like a young woman only for me to really lose it when I saw Sandy make her way down the aisle).
> One of her mom's dogs decided to make his way down the aisle during the ceremony.
> My mother performing the ceremony and telling everyone to turn off their phones .
> At least 4 family members cocking pistols after the question of "does anybody being object?" being asked. It was a planned spot and got a big laugh.
> Me flubbing the vows.
> The reception included a bouncy house, an Easter egg hunt, and a bonfire.
> 
> Yeah...that's what's making me happy today.



COngrats! Sounds like a great celebration!


----------



## Aust99

ScreamingChicken said:


> The wedding was amazing.
> 
> When it was all said and done, it was more like a party where a wedding took place. We were surrounded by so much love this past weekend that I am still blown away.
> 
> When we finally went home eight(!) hours after we exchanged vows, the following took place:
> 
> 
> Lots of sweating (it was over 80 degrees with a high humidity).
> Lots of tears (especially by me when I saw my daughter all dressed up & looking like a young woman only for me to really lose it when I saw Sandy make her way down the aisle).
> One of her mom's dogs decided to make his way down the aisle during the ceremony.
> My mother performing the ceremony and telling everyone to turn off their phones .
> At least 4 family members cocking pistols after the question of "does anybody being object?" being asked. It was a planned spot and got a big laugh.
> Me flubbing the vows.
> The reception included a bouncy house, an Easter egg hunt, and a bonfire.
> 
> Yeah...that's what's making me happy today.



Sounds awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Tad

I read about the wedding yesterday, but I just had to come back and re-read the post, because it makes me so happy 

If there are any pics that you can share with us, you know a lot of us would love to see them!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Oona said:


> My back _is_ feeling better, thank you doll.
> 
> See? little things like that are why I fucking love this community.




Glad you are feeling better


----------



## penguin

It's my daughter's 7th birthday today. She constantly amazes me with how caring, compassionate, loving, hilarious, and clever she is. It's an honour to be her mother.


----------



## dharmabean

Just got back from a writer's group. Had to read the first five pages of my novel to the group for critique. 

ouch.

But, a positive ouch. I learned a lot of my strengths and my weaknesses in writing. I have a rewrite pending, and I think this will be a good thing. Now, to find the drive to do so. 

The individual who puts it on, he is an editor and owns a publishing company here. At the end of 6-8 months, he will choose one of the members who has gone steadily, worked hard, and puts out a good novel to edit, promote and publish. 

I want this. I feel excited and eager.


----------



## CastingPearls

After my third call, the plumber has responded and the leaks in my apartment will be addressed, all on my landlord's tab, thankfully. I can deal with spiders, typical in a lake and forest area, but any other creature that's attracted to moisture is no bueno and not welcome.


----------



## CAMellie

Safely made it to the 2nd trimester. Baby was jumping around on the ultrasound like crazy with a strong heartbeat of 163 bpm. :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CAMellie said:


> Safely made it to the 2nd trimester. Baby was jumping around on the ultrasound like crazy with a strong heartbeat of 163 bpm. :happy:


BIG congrats, Mellie. So happy for you guys. I know this is something you've wanted for a long time.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Happy but nervous as crap that I got another job interview... It's my second one and seeing as how I've never had a job it still makes me nervous. It's only at Pizza Hut as a delivery driver position, so nothing great or exciting, but I really need a job, super bad, so please say a lil' prayer for me. I'm so anxious and nervous I just hope it doesn't show through as much as at my first interview cause she could definitely tell I was nervous!


----------



## ODFFA

Red hair and new glasses! Smallest frame they had and it fiiiinally looks like it fits my face


----------



## x0emnem0x

I decided it would be a good idea to change my batteries.......
One happy panda.


----------



## swamptoad

Today...
I'm happy to be happy 
with just a tad of sillyness. :happy:



also happy that BBC America has really nice nature programs late on tuesday nights. :bow:


----------



## CleverBomb




----------



## CarlaSixx

He's not sick of me yet 

Revisiting the past with a new perspective has been great. And is making me feel very good about the choices I've made throughout the years.


----------



## Surlysomething

I absolutely stand behind this. 

:bow:




CleverBomb said:


>


----------



## Saoirse

^^ ridiculous.

Im happy that Im finally on my way to getting 40 hrs/week at my housekeeping job. Which means I can finally leave my dog grooming job! I love dog grooming, I love where I work and I love my boss, but 11 years of excellent service and no significant raise has left me feeling under-appreciated and bored. Time to moooooooove on! And I do like my housekeeping job. I work with awesome people (some are good friends of mine!), I get free food (its all macrobiotic, but FREE) and I get to meet new people all the time. Sure, I scrub shit-crusted toilets, vacuum till my arms fall off and dust, dust, dust... but my team is awesome, my super hot fuck buddy works here and now Im Head Housekeeper! I GOTS A TITLE! hahahahahaha


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Later tonight Im going to see The Red Green Show live on stage


----------



## Saoirse

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Later tonight Im going to see The Red Green Show live on stage



WHOA JEALOUS!!! I used to watch that show whenever it would come in (hahaha old ass TV antennae)


----------



## Micara

Paid off my daughter's summer camp, and lots of adventures are in store for me this summer!


----------



## largenlovely

I'm moving back to Atlanta this weekend and I just really can't wait to get away from my family ....it's so much easier to love them from a 5 hour distance lol


----------



## swamptoad

I'm happy to be alive and well.

I'm happy to learn some, grow some, think some,
do some --with whats out there in this big ole world 
to be a part of.

I'm still counting more blessings than unfortunate events
..so I'd like to take a moment to _pick my knows_
and share today with you what makes me happy.

I'm happy, today, for patience and self-restraint from things
that tempt the ego and its selfish pursuits of little or no meritorious 
value. Abiding, abstaining, nourishing the whole of me --makes me 
happy. :happy:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Today, I am happy that I have some people in my life that really do care, and show it.


----------



## swamptoad

I'm happy that I ventured out, even if briefly, saw a portion of Lake Charles and visited a few places with my wife. We had an awesome time! Ate some great food at Chilis (they had delicious blackberry tea.) Made it home safe and sound.

:bow:


And most importantly we had left the Mall just in time before the police had to investigate some sort of disturbance, theft, fight .... something???? But when we were leaving the parking lot things got crazy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm happy that my new hubby and I picked out a new bed today. Can't wait til it gets here!


----------



## CAMellie

I have felt little flutters for the past week and a half, but today I felt a nudge and a squirm. So happy the wee one's doing good.:happy:


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Snow Angel

Happy to be off work and home with my loving Husband.


----------



## largenlovely

my plans were delayed a lil bit due to rain booo

but my brother in law is gonna load up my bed either today or tomorrow in my van. So I will be leaving soon!! the nieces and nephew have helped me pack a large majority of my stuff, God love 'em. so I will be leaving either tomorrow or the next day. woohoo I am so excited that I can't stand it


----------



## JMCGB

Couldn't ask for a better day. All you Mothers and Grandmothers enjoy your day as well.


----------



## Surlysomething

Gorgeous day in Vancouver spent with family for Mother's Day. :wubu:
She loved her gifts from us. LOVED! 

It was so amazing to have our sister Danielle with us for everything because of Facetime. Thank you Apple. Haha


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mother's Day cookout was delicious.
Family time was fun. Good day. 
BE JEALOUS.


----------



## dharmabean

Breakfast with my son for both mother's day and my birthday (tomorrow). I cannot express how awesome this is. How happy inside I feel.


----------



## dharmabean

Birthday was fantastic.
My son BBQ'd burgers and chicken.
I had a vanilla bean cupcake. 
I am feeling really content, relaxed and happy. In this moment right now, very happy.

This website was the kicker for me:

Girls Make Better Super Hero Costumes

Now, off to end the evening with some Diablo III with my son.


----------



## Snow Angel

I am very blessed and happy that I have a husband that loves me for who I am. Love you Jeff!!!!:kiss2:


----------



## swamptoad

Snow Angel said:


> I am very blessed and happy that I have a husband that loves me for who I am. Love you Jeff!!!!:kiss2:



Love you too!!!   :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Snow Angel said:


> I am very blessed and happy that I have a husband that loves me for who I am. Love you Jeff!!!!:kiss2:





swamptoad said:


> Love you too!!!   :wubu:



Two wee cutie pies


----------



## Tad

swamptoad said:


> And most importantly we had left the Mall just in time before the police had to investigate some sort of disturbance, theft, fight .... something???? But when we were leaving the parking lot things got crazy.



Isn't that the best when you can start something, then slip out before the cops come?

(just teasing! I'm sure you had nothing to do with it)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I just had a Endoscopy operation done on me today for stomach pains and thank goodness it wasn't a ulcer, its gastritis.


----------



## dharmabean

Local news station has a meteorologist who features local photos from local photographers. She liked one of my photos I submitted. I may be featured in the morning news this week.


----------



## swamptoad

dharmabean said:


> Local news station has a meteorologist who features local photos from local photographers. She liked one of my photos I submitted. I may be featured in the morning news this week.




very cool!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Today is my Friday and then FOUR days off. Thank you, tiny baby jesus.


:bow:


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Today is my Friday and then FOUR days off. Thank you, tiny baby jesus.
> 
> 
> :bow:



I'd be lying if I said I wasn't jealous...

I want four days off


----------



## HottiMegan

After being sick as a dog all week. I'm feeling better. My throat was so painful that i contemplated going to a doctor. That's saying something since i have severe white coat syndrome.


----------



## Surlysomething

We have a provincial holiday here and I slapped on a vacation day too. 

It's a good way to get a mini-vacation without using up all your days. Haha







Oona said:


> I'd be lying if I said I wasn't jealous...
> 
> I want four days off


----------



## dharmabean

The local university called back for a second interview. We're talking a huge pay increase, and as a bonus, credits each quarter to attend college.


----------



## HottiMegan

dharmabean said:


> The local university called back for a second interview. We're talking a huge pay increase, and as a bonus, credits each quarter to attend college.



woohoo!! :bounce::bounce:


----------



## swamptoad

dharmabean said:


> The local university called back for a second interview. We're talking a huge pay increase, and as a bonus, credits each quarter to attend college.




excellent news!!!!!


----------



## Oona

It's Friday

My Mommy is coming into town tonight

My bestie will be in town tomorrow

Part tomorrow night!

And I got two new Geckos


----------



## HottiMegan

It's friday! I'm going to martial arts tonight and gonna kick some arse! I have been sick all week and really want to go. I wanted to go Tuesday (my only other day to go) but was busy with sick kids.


----------



## swamptoad

I was happy to go to Relay For Life event earlier today, even if just for a little while. It was a very hot day. They had a dunking booth to help raise money for cancer research and various other benefits for the cause of fighting cancer. I was happy to see the little kids enjoying themselves throwing the ball at the target and getting all excited when they hit the bullseye. :happy:


----------



## Snow Angel

swamptoad said:


> I was happy to go to Relay For Life event earlier today, even if just for a little while. It was a very hot day. They had a dunking booth to help raise money for cancer research and various other benefits for the cause of fighting cancer. I was happy to see the little kids enjoying themselves throwing the ball at the target and getting all excited when they hit the bullseye. :happy:




I would have loved to been there with you. Love you!!!!


----------



## dharmabean

Mother’s Pride, for me today, is sitting in my room while my son is in the other room practicing his tuba. My housemate’s son is practicing on his Cello with him.What is the song that they are practicing? *Misty Mountain Cold* from The Hobbit soundtrack.

It’s broken and in the process of being learned, but damn if the house doesn't rock right now. I know that if they keep up practicing together, the end result is going to be so phenomenal!!!

I literally am sitting here swollen with pride that’s escaping my body in small little goose flesh all over; little mounds of mother’s pride.

This, is just pure awesome. This is my gratitude for the day. I cannot express how happy I am now that my son is home. I love my Saturday being filled with the sounds of their instruments.


----------



## CleverBomb

That is pure parenting awesome in acoustic form.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

dharmabean said:


> Mother’s Pride, for me today, is sitting in my room while my son is in the other room practicing his tuba. My housemate’s son is practicing on his Cello with him.What is the song that they are practicing? *Misty Mountain Cold* from The Hobbit soundtrack.
> 
> It’s broken and in the process of being learned, but damn if the house doesn't rock right now. I know that if they keep up practicing together, the end result is going to be so phenomenal!!!
> 
> I literally am sitting here swollen with pride that’s escaping my body in small little goose flesh all over; little mounds of mother’s pride.
> 
> This, is just pure awesome. This is my gratitude for the day. I cannot express how happy I am now that my son is home. I love my Saturday being filled with the sounds of their instruments.


Tried to rep this and couldn't. Someone get her for me?

So happy for you, dharma.


----------



## swamptoad

dharmabean said:


> Mothers Pride, for me today, is sitting in my room while my son is in the other room practicing his tuba. My housemates son is practicing on his Cello with him.What is the song that they are practicing? *Misty Mountain Cold* from The Hobbit soundtrack.
> 
> Its broken and in the process of being learned, but damn if the house doesn't rock right now. I know that if they keep up practicing together, the end result is going to be so phenomenal!!!
> 
> I literally am sitting here swollen with pride thats escaping my body in small little goose flesh all over; little mounds of mothers pride.
> 
> This, is just pure awesome. This is my gratitude for the day. I cannot express how happy I am now that my son is home. I love my Saturday being filled with the sounds of their instruments.




Really neat musical blend of instrumentation, I imagine. :happy:


----------



## dharmabean

swamptoad said:


> Really neat musical blend of instrumentation, I imagine. :happy:



The baritone and cello sounded really good together when they were playing. They definitely need more practice. He has other sheet music to LOTR/Hobbit. I'm so excited.

My son plays all brass, but the french horn:
Sousaphone
Trumpet
Flugelhorn
Horn
Trombone
Baritone
Euphonium
Tuba

His dream is to study culinary, open his own restaurant and twice a week have his own brass band play in his restaurants.


----------



## swamptoad

I'm happy that I survived work and got through some really hectic stuff. Got home and ate some excellent kale soup that my wife made for us both. :bow: :eat1:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

dharmabean said:


> The baritone and cello sounded really good together when they were playing. They definitely need more practice. He has other sheet music to LOTR/Hobbit. I'm so excited.
> 
> My son plays all brass, but the french horn:
> Sousaphone
> Trumpet
> Flugelhorn
> Horn
> Trombone
> Baritone
> Euphonium
> Tuba
> 
> His dream is to study culinary, open his own restaurant and twice a week have his own brass band play in his restaurants.



Does he also play the Wagner Tuba? (note links to Vienna Symphonic Library which has audio links to the WT.)


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Not freezing cold + Not much wind + No sign of rain = break out the trusty SSBHM-proven single-speed bicycle for a ride - a little more than 10 miles, not much, but it's a start


----------



## penguin

I'm happy that we had our referral at the children's hospital today. They've prescribed us a new medicine (Nexium), so hopefully that will help her. They'll also send through a referral through to the gastro unit (which will hopefully come through sooner rather than later), and we'll go back for a follow up in two months.


----------



## dharmabean

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Does he also play the Wagner Tuba? (note links to Vienna Symphonic Library which has audio links to the WT.)



He has not. He has, but doesn't like it. His words, "It's a trumpet. Who wants to play a trumpet?"


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy I was able to help a friend in need, as it is not often I can do very much at all and it always makes me happy to be able to do so

also because i had an amazing weekend.


----------



## Snow Angel

I'm happy that I am off work today and will be able to go walking with a friend in a little while.


----------



## dharmabean

My son performed in a concert last night. He's only been in this school/band for a week. He was invited to be apart of the Community Band in our town. They do performances annually for various events.


----------



## CAMellie

The baby measured right on track (17 weeks & 1 day), the heartbeat was 163 bpm, and it was wriggling around like crazy! I can't wait until June 4th when we find out the gender! :wubu:


----------



## penguin

I swung by the post office on other business, and they were very happy to see me. Turns out two wrongly addressed parcels for me were waiting there, but as I haven't been around lately (due to my daughter being sick), they couldn't give them to me. I don't know what to try first!


----------



## Snow Angel

I am happy that I get to spend time at night with my husband because we don't have days off together anymore. Love you Jeff:kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy that I am going to dinner with my sister and nieces and then we are going on a shopping spree (well container shopping and storage and what niot but still lovely to be able to for a change)


----------



## Micara

Saw the new X-Men movie tonight and it was AH-MAY-ZING!!!


----------



## Extinctor100

Going to see Godzilla today with my beautiful girlfriend... and it's my birthday. :blush:


----------



## Donna

Happy birthday, T. ^


I am happy that I am off work until June 4th, plus my new clothes came in the mail today and everything fits! Superficial, but I'll take it. Life has been entirely too stressful lately and it's nice to feel good about something.


----------



## x0emnem0x

My brothers getting married today!
Though it's been hectic I am still happy.


----------



## Snow Angel

Glad that we made to our destination and back today and got to spend time with some family.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

x0emnem0x said:


> My brothers getting married today!
> Though it's been hectic I am still happy.



Yay! Best wishes to your brother.


----------



## Surlysomething

Awesome day yesterday which makes for a relaxed day today. Went and got pedicures with my bestie and an awesome eyebrow shape and wax for mega cheap. Dropped some cash on some new summer clothes . Had a great sleep.

Today i'm lazing. YAY! Then a visit and dinner with my family as my sister is in town from Toronto. 


Good weekend for this girl.


----------



## x0emnem0x

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yay! Best wishes to your brother.




Thanks! He seems really happy.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Sunday was our 24th anniversary. Since we celebrate all week, it's not really late.

I have attached a gift which covers Valentine's Day, Mrs Ho Ho's birthday, and our 24th anniversary. I had to reduce the size to fit this message. I wish I could show it to you in all its splendor. I am having a 3 foot x 1.5 foot version matted and framed. If I had a website to upload to (simple for you, maybe) I could direct you to a version which you could enlarge to suit or to read the caption (in orange).

I showed you a preliminary version of this picture last year.

I am having two prints ordered - one to be matted (in midnight blue) and framed (in a steel frame) which will hang in our primary residence. The other (same size) will be poster-mounted and hang in our condo (more bare walls there) until the day we move there.

The picture shows the Andromeda Galaxy (twin to our own Milky Way) overlaid with a semi-transparent version of M.C. Escher's Hands (drawing each other). I am posting the caption here, since it may not be legible otherwise.

Here is the text, which may not be readable in the picture.

Over many years you and I have been 'drawing each other'
Into our current existence - leading and following each other
To growth, to maturity, teaching each other to live by living,
To love by loving.

In the process, we create our own little universe as well.

Mrs Ho Ho has seen it and is delighted. I can hardly wait to bring home the finished version.

I don't know what to give her for next year's 25th (silver) anniversary. Any suggestions?

By the way, I'm one of the few who have celebrated two silver anniversaries - one with my first wife and one next year with Mrs Ho Ho. 

View attachment HandsF.2-a.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

dharmabean said:


> He has not. He has, but doesn't like it. His words, "It's a trumpet. Who wants to play a trumpet?"



I think your son is right, although the references I have found refer to it more as a type of horn. I don't care. I've been listening to various versions of Wagner's Ring for over 50 years. I'm fascinated by the idea of a composer who had to invent an instrument because nothing else available had quite the right sound. (I suspect that it has been done before.)

Here's a link to a Wiki article on the Wagner Tuba and a quote from that source.

"The name "Wagner tuba" is considered problematic, possibly incorrect, by many theorists. Kent Kennan says they are poorly named since "they are really modified horns" rather than tubas.[2] But since they have been called "Wagner tubas" for so long, changing to a more accurate name is unlikely."


----------



## Snow Angel

Glad that when bad weather knocks your Internet out I havea back up plan.


----------



## Piink

Even though I was super stressed about my dad's surgery, I had the most amazing day yesterday. We're not an official couple, but I'm head over heels for this man. There are a few obstacles preventing the relationship from going further at this time. But that's fine. We are getting to know each other. I've never been happier in my life. Oh, and my dad's surgery went great!


----------



## Snow Angel

Happy happy happy that it was a simple fix to get our Internet back up and going.


----------



## CastingPearls

Sequin the fish has survived the changeover to the larger aquarium; I didn't cycle it as long as I should've so there was a chance he wouldn't make it.

Wonton and Lotus are now best friends and eat side by side.

Lotus is now letting me brush her.

Made concrete plans with the bestie to go over to my storage unit in my former town and pick up a few things I can't lift myself. 

Sons of Anarchy is coming back. 

The latest Game of Thrones was GREAT!


----------



## dharmabean

Orientation for new position done. Prospects are definitely looking brighter. If I stick to a strict budget, I should have my shit taken care of by Christmas. Son graduated this weekend. Now he's hitting the pavement hard looking for work. It's just picking up.


----------



## dharmabean

First day down. I am totally exhausted. But, here are snippets of what I heard today:

I heard "Omg you're awesome."
"She's really a rock star. She's handling this like a pro."
"She just "gets" it."
"It's her first day and I can't BELIEVE she's answering calls already."
Can I just say... *sigh* A healthy, happy, content sigh. It feels really good to be wanted, appreciated .. and I connected with coworkers.


----------



## swamptoad

I'm happy that I got to see my Uncle and Aunt today (twice, in fact.) First, at Lowes and second at Arby's. Both times by chance .....lol Days like this are rare. 

Also happy that I bought a new air-conditioning window unit, got it all assembled and insulated, and its doing a great job of keeping the living room cooler.


----------



## CAMellie

We're having a little boy! :wubu::blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

CAMellie said:


> We're having a little boy! :wubu::blush:


Congratulations!


----------



## Micara

I got to talk to my daughter today! I haven't heard from her since Saturday. She's in Bermuda with my mom. Glad to know she hasn't been lost in the Triangle, lol.


----------



## CAMellie

CastingPearls said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## CAMellie

BigBeautifulMe said:


> BIG congrats, Mellie. So happy for you guys. I know this is something you've wanted for a long time.



Thanks so much, gorgeous! Sorry I didn't thank you sooner. I got distracted. :batting:


----------



## swamptoad

CAMellie said:


> We're having a little boy! :wubu::blush:



Happy about that! Yes! Congrats Melanie!!!!!!!!! :happy:


----------



## CAMellie

swamptoad said:


> Happy about that! Yes! Congrats Melanie!!!!!!!!! :happy:



Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## dharmabean

My son. He turns 18 in two days. I am so effing excited to see that he's come this far. He's graduated. He's stellar. STELLAR. I love him to the moon and back.

Operation 18th Birthday:


----------



## Snow Angel

I'm happy that my husband and I got eat out together tonight after work at the Huddle House. Love you Swamptoad "Jeff"


----------



## swamptoad

Snow Angel said:


> I'm happy that my husband and I got eat out together tonight after work at the Huddle House. Love you Swamptoad "Jeff"



Love you too! :wubu: Great food, especially after working a shift that was busy, busy, busy!


----------



## x0emnem0x

One of my exs that I've been friends with for 8 years that played me forever and I was too stupid to believe anything else, just announced that he got his girlfriend knocked up. He's 21 and she is barely out of high school. I'm laughing because maybe once and for all I will just get him out of my life. He is nothing but trouble for me, I don't know why I tried being his friend.


----------



## Surlysomething

I had a great sleep.

Simple.


Ohhhhh....and Orange is the New Black in my very near future. :bow:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Surlysomething said:


> I had a great sleep.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh....and Orange is the New Black in my very near future. :bow:



I stayed up til 9 am watching that and then slept all day...

Damn you OITNB! But it's soo0o00o0o0o0o0o0oo good.


----------



## dharmabean

Took my son to see one of the stupidest movies ever, but he enjoyed it. Been doing a weekend of birthday treats for him.


----------



## Piink

Had the most amazing night last night. My new love interest took me on a casino boat. While I didn't gamble, the views I seen were to beautiful for words. I did get extremely nauseous but I managed to not spend a moment in the ladies room. We watched the sunset, and even stole a kiss or two.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just finished Orange is the New Black Season 2, and cause I'm so happy with how it ended I am cross posting this from the What Are You Watching thread, because it made me happy and the last episode was badass!


----------



## Surlysomething

NO SPOILERS, NO SPOILERS!! 

Haha. I'm only two in. I'm trying to make it last a couple days. 




x0emnem0x said:


> Just finished Orange is the New Black Season 2, and cause I'm so happy with how it ended I am cross posting this from the What Are You Watching thread, because it made me happy and the last episode was badass!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Surlysomething said:


> NO SPOILERS, NO SPOILERS!!
> 
> Haha. I'm only two in. I'm trying to make it last a couple days.



I made sure to not put spoilers! I made a post on Facebook too everyone said the same thing. I'm like, I didn't even say nothin'! Lmao.

IT WAS TOO GOOD. WATCH THEM ALL.


----------



## HottiMegan

I've got three episodes left to watch. Waiting for the hubs to get home and the boy to go to bed so i can finish it up


----------



## Highsteppa

I think I'm going to take my new car out for a drive later on tonight. Dive dinner is in order.


----------



## spiritangel

My new Laptop I ordered on Monday Arrived today (bit grr at the 7.15am delivery) but it is rather exciting

now I just have to learn how to use it and to shut it down (seriously this cross between a laptop and tablet Lablet? maybe lol is confusing for basic functions)


----------



## x0emnem0x

I've seen the video of the girl reciting this, but just reading it again made me feel... content. I love this.

“1. I say, &#8216;I am fat.’
He says &#8216;No, you are beautiful.’
I wonder why I cannot be both.
He kisses me 
hard.

2. My college theater professor once told me
that despite my talent,
I would never be cast as a romantic lead.
We do plays that involve singing animals
and children with the ability to fly,
but apparently no one
has enough willing suspension of disbelief
to go with anyone loving a fat girl.
I daydream regularly
about fucking my boyfriend vigorously on his front lawn.

3. On the mornings I do not feel pretty,
while he is still asleep,
I sit on the floor and check the pockets of his skinny jeans for motive,
for a punchline,
for other girls’ phone numbers.

4. When we hold hands in public, 
I wonder if he notices the looks —
like he is handling a parade balloon on a crowded sidewalk;
if he notices that my hands are now made of rope.

5. Dear Cosmo: Fuck you.
I will not take sex tips from you
on how to please a man you think I do not deserve.

6. He tells me he loves me with the lights on.

7. I can cup his hip bone in my hand,
feel his ribs without pressing very hard at all.
He does not believe me when I tell him he is beautiful. 
Sometimes I fear the day he does will be the day he leaves.

8. The cute hipster girl at the coffee shop 
assumes we are just friends
and flirts over the counter.
I spend the next two weeks
mentally replacing myself with her
in all of our photographs.
When I admit this to him
we spend the evening taking new photos together.
He will not let me delete a single one of them.

9. The phrase “Big girls need love too” can die in a fire.
Fucking me does not require an asterisk.
Loving me is not a fetish.
Finding me beautiful is not a novelty. 
I am not a fucking novelty.

10. I say, &#8216;I am fat.’
He says, &#8216;No. You are so much more’,
and kisses me
hard.”

— 
_Ten Honest Thoughts On Being Loved By A Skinny Boy_, Rachel Wiley


----------



## Oona

Even though I'm sick, I'm happy. I got to put a sign on my door that says "QUARANTINED AREA. DO NOT ENTER"

And I don't have to talk to anyone at all today. Sweet, sweet silence.... well, except for my music.


----------



## Oona

Please excuse me while I *squee* a little.... 

View attachment 10446496_779694415397854_1523277423591512122_n.jpg


----------



## Tad

Oona said:


> Please excuse me while I *squee* a little....



AWESOME!!!!! *insert Hozay giant grin and thumbs up type image here*


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> AWESOME!!!!! *insert Hozay giant grin and thumbs up type image here*



Thank ya! Now I just have 3 weeks off until I start school again lol


----------



## spiritangel

Oona said:


> Please excuse me while I *squee* a little....



Congrats you amazing woman well done!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Went out on a wonderful date today with a great man and had a lovely time! It was so awesome.


----------



## Snow Angel

Im happy that I got some housework done.


----------



## spiritangel

I bought a sheet of unmounted stamps I have wanted for ages from Viva Las Vegas Stamps

not to exciting right??


Wrong


they are Dr Who themed!!! Boooy Yah


----------



## Jon Blaze

Oona said:


> Please excuse me while I *squee* a little....









:bow:

Congratulations! I finished my coursework in March, but my diploma arrived a few days ago.


----------



## Oona

Jon Blaze said:


> :bow:
> 
> Congratulations! I finished my coursework in March, but my diploma arrived a few days ago.



^5! We are awesome!


----------



## Piink

I finally get to see him tomorrow. :wubu:


----------



## Snow Angel

Had a wonderful day off, spent a couple of hours at the Alexander zoo. Had a long wait at applebee's but the food was good.


----------



## spiritangel

I got a word on Urban dictionary 

so excited  now everyone please go like my word so they keep it 





Nerducation


----------



## TwilightStarr

Oona said:


> Please excuse me while I *squee* a little....




Awesome!!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

We finally got a break from the rainy weather - perfect afternoon, puffy clouds floating by, a house full of grandkids, stuffed to the gills on pizza. Spent some time chatting with my other son, the AZ (lawyer) kid and his kid (who is my 5th stripe). He'll be up this fall - heavy court docket right now. A wonderful wife (known here as Mrs Ho Ho). Everything I could ask for (except more robust health).

But what the hey? We all gotta go sometime. It's what you do when you're here that counts.


----------



## Oona

TwilightStarr said:


> Awesome!!




Yeaaa... I'm pretty stoked


----------



## x0emnem0x

I get to see him in about... 9 hours! 

Just waiting for him to get off of work so I can head over there. Too happy.


----------



## spiritangel

I got about half a dozen or so parcels today 

2 were new craft supplies

3 were my new xbox360 and games for said new xbox (including Disney infinity)

2 were clothes and one was a new memory foam back cushion thingy I got cheap off ebay in the hopes it would make train trips less ouchy


It feels like chrissy


----------



## x0emnem0x

I've been productive as a mofo and it's not even noon. Go me!


----------



## Surlysomething

That's a good feeling! My bathroom could use a little love *cough*. I pay well.

Haha



x0emnem0x said:


> I've been productive as a mofo and it's not even noon. Go me!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Surlysomething said:


> That's a good feeling! My bathroom could use a little love *cough*. I pay well.
> 
> Haha



When and where?! LET'S DO THIS! I'm still in the mode! BEAST MODE.
Even though I'm sitting in front of my computer.
Oh well, I can make it work.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. I wish!



x0emnem0x said:


> When and where?! LET'S DO THIS! I'm still in the mode! BEAST MODE.
> Even though I'm sitting in front of my computer.
> Oh well, I can make it work.


----------



## CAMellie

The hubby FINALLY remembered to break out the camera during my ultrasound yesterday and we have footage of Gabriel waving at us and we can hear his precious heartbeat...so strong. :smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan

First, it's Friday.
Second, i saw a deer just outside our dining room window eating a bush that's below it. I was within 3 feet of the beautiful creature and got to watch him. I love living in the forest!


----------



## Oona

My lovey informed me he wanted to start playing MTG with me and that he was going to get a pre-fab deck (usually $12 and only 249 cards). I told him to hold off.

Then I sent him a screen shot of my Amazon bounty. 2,000 cards for $44 (including 50 Rare and 5 Mythic Rare cards).

I get to build a MTG gaming board this weekend!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Last night was fantastic and even though I may not get to see my sweetface for a couple days it's so worth it because it makes the heart grow fonder and he is totally worth it.


----------



## EMH1701

The weekend is here. 'Nuff said.


----------



## ToniTails

a sweet message from my crush


----------



## swamptoad

Slightly late to post this .....but Thursday they were drawing names randomly for prizes at my workplace for CNA Appreciation Day ..and I was the lucky winner of a 28" Vizio HDTV! :-D


----------



## x0emnem0x

I don't know if it was someone on here or not, since I also have the link on my Tumblr and Twitter, but someone got my my "Your stick figure family was delicious" decal for my car and I got it in the mail today! So whoever it was. Here or not. Thanks.

I will now have an awesome Dino sticker on my car.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm happy that my son has moved from full vertical breech to transverse...my bladder is especially happy about it:happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Sephora is FINALLY coming to Australia and will be opening their first store in Sydney by Christmas, so I will be in make-up heaven. Yay!! Also, Assassins Creed Unity and Far Cry 4 are looking to be here for Chrissy as well. Happy dance


----------



## spiritangel

x0emnem0x said:


> I don't know if it was someone on here or not, since I also have the link on my Tumblr and Twitter, but someone got my my "Your stick figure family was delicious" decal for my car and I got it in the mail today! So whoever it was. Here or not. Thanks.
> 
> I will now have an awesome Dino sticker on my car.



(this belongs in the wishlist thread btw) and you are most welcome, I saw it on your wishlist and it made me laugh so hard I had to get it for you


----------



## Oona

It's finally Friday!


----------



## Surlysomething

*4 Day Long Weekend!
*


:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## x0emnem0x

spiritangel said:


> (this belongs in the wishlist thread btw) and you are most welcome, I saw it on your wishlist and it made me laugh so hard I had to get it for you


 
Well it just made me happy so I had to post it here! Lmao.
But thank you! You are awesome!!!


----------



## dharmabean

Such a good day today with a couple of friends haven't seen in years. They stopped by on their road trip back from Alaska. We went to a very secluded, hidden and forgotten about Cemetery between Moscow and Troy, ID. 

I needed the earth, sky, clouds, wind, and even the bugs to regroup and give my negative back to the earth. It felt so good to just sit on the grass, kick my shoes off, close my eyes and breath deeply. I feel rejuvenated and recharged.


----------



## Oona

I got a new job. I start 7/28 as an Admin Assistant/Office Manager for a Caregiver company. I'll be making 1.5 times what I make now and I'll get benefits.

Can't. Freaking. Wait.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

first off, congrats Oona!!


for me though...the journey. I'm happy about the journey...the whole damn thing


----------



## Victoria08

(Congrats Oona! )

I'm happy because:
The blood tests for leukemia came back negative!
I got to have lunch with my brother the other day, which was great because I haven't seen him in 2 years
And last but not least, I'm happy because I'll be back home in England in exactly 9 days.


----------



## Saisha

Oona said:


> I got a new job. I start 7/28 as an Admin Assistant/Office Manager for a Caregiver company. I'll be making 1.5 times what I make now and I'll get benefits.
> 
> Can't. Freaking. Wait.





Victoria08 said:


> (Congrats Oona! )
> 
> I'm happy because:
> The blood tests for leukemia came back negative!
> I got to have lunch with my brother the other day, which was great because I haven't seen him in 2 years
> And last but not least, I'm happy because I'll be back home in England in exactly 9 days.



Oona, congratulations on the new job 

Victoria, doing a happy dance for you on the test results, seeing your brother and getting to go back to England (my little sister lives there)


----------



## dharmabean

Victoria08 said:


> The blood tests for leukemia came back negative!




Awwww Soookie Sookie now!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BIG congrats Oona, and HUGE congrats Victoria! Such wonderful news for both of you!  

I had a second interview at a company I really, really would like to work for yesterday. Fingers crossed they liked me!


----------



## HottiMegan

Two happy things:
1. Max comes home tonight after being gone almost a month!!
2. Hubs gets a 5 day weekend.. it's gonna be nice


----------



## Saisha

HottiMegan said:


> Two happy things:
> 1. Max comes home tonight after being gone almost a month!!
> 2. Hubs gets a 5 day weekend.. it's gonna be nice



Wonderful news  Hope you all have a great time


----------



## dharmabean

I think I finally found my place.. .my "home" to put roots into. I'm loving my job, coworkers, even the patients (even the violent ones who came back and personally apologized for their behavior). My coworkers are so appreciative, complimentary, and really respect what I bring to the clinic. I've heard, "She's kind of awesome, think we'll keep her." So many times in the last month of me being there. We have a Kudos board in the break room, someone posted a kudos to me. I just... feel welcome and wanted. 

I love the town. In the next year I will be moving to the town I work in. It has a huge CoOp market, it's very hippie, granola like. They have art walks, movies in the park, great food locations and the people are just incredible. It reminds me a lot of Olympia, WA... and I LOVED living there. 

My son is finally coming into his own. He's so happy being home with me. He loves his job. He is changing into an incredible young man. 

I'm really, just happy. Finally, inside my soul to my outer shell, content and happy.


----------



## Piink

I took a road trip with my sexy bhm yesterday. He moved to Florida from a concrete jungle up north. So he wanted to see the country. We drove 80+ miles one way to the middle of nowhere to see alligators, crocodiles, Panthers, and more. 

My days with him are some of the best days of my life. We come from two different worlds, but it brings something beneficial to the table for the both of us. I'm madly in love with this man. I only hope these days never end.


----------



## Tad

I love reading about all the happy 

Especially wanted to comment on:



Oona said:


> I got a new job. I start 7/28 as an Admin Assistant/Office Manager for a Caregiver company. I'll be making 1.5 times what I make now and I'll get benefits.
> .



Woot! Glad to see someone knows talent when they see it. Knock their socks off!

When do you start?



Victoria08 said:


> (Congrats Oona! )
> 
> I'm happy because:
> The blood tests for leukemia came back negative!
> I got to have lunch with my brother the other day, which was great because I haven't seen him in 2 years
> And last but not least, I'm happy because I'll be back home in England in exactly 9 days.



All excellent, but I particularly like the order of the first and third, that you get the relieving news, then get to go and really enjoy your trip back!


----------



## HottiMegan

dharmabean said:


> I think I finally found my place.. .my "home" to put roots into. I'm loving my job, coworkers, even the patients (even the violent ones who came back and personally apologized for their behavior). My coworkers are so appreciative, complimentary, and really respect what I bring to the clinic. I've heard, "She's kind of awesome, think we'll keep her." So many times in the last month of me being there. We have a Kudos board in the break room, someone posted a kudos to me. I just... feel welcome and wanted.
> 
> I love the town. In the next year I will be moving to the town I work in. It has a huge CoOp market, it's very hippie, granola like. They have art walks, movies in the park, great food locations and the people are just incredible. It reminds me a lot of Olympia, WA... and I LOVED living there.
> 
> My son is finally coming into his own. He's so happy being home with me. He loves his job. He is changing into an incredible young man.
> 
> I'm really, just happy. Finally, inside my soul to my outer shell, content and happy.



Very great happy stuff! My sister in law has been in the town you work for some training at the university. She's been posting pictures from around town. Looks like a cool place


----------



## ScreamingChicken

My mom has been researching our family's genealogy for almost twenty years. Some famous relatives have included Leo Fender, Jane Newberry, and as of today, the Baldwin brothers. But that's not what I am I happy about today. She discovered that my best friend of thirty years; the same man that who my family already considered a son , brother , and uncle; is a actually a distant relative. We really have been kin all these years. Just too cool to describe.


----------



## HottiMegan

^^ So very cool!


----------



## x0emnem0x

I had a wonderful day! Played some Dark Souls and Resident Evil 5 with my lovely boyfriend, I love having a boyfriend who games... he put $20 in my tank cause I was out and my sister was supposed to give me money today but was out of town, so he did which oh my gosh he is so nice, then bought us pizza for dinner and then we watched Waynes World. Seriously, I am spoiled via his awesomeness!


----------



## spiritangel

x0emnem0x said:


> I had a wonderful day! Played some Dark Souls and Resident Evil 5 with my lovely boyfriend, I love having a boyfriend who games... he put $20 in my tank cause I was out and my sister was supposed to give me money today but was out of town, so he did which oh my gosh he is so nice, then bought us pizza for dinner and then we watched Waynes World. Seriously, I am spoiled via his awesomeness!



You have scored with him that's for sure

nothing sexier than a nerdy geeky guy 


I am happy I get to sleep in my own bed tonight even though I had an awesome time away.


----------



## EMH1701

I got a promotion at work, and I am getting a raise!!


----------



## firefly

4 months without an own dog are over. Today I adopted this cutie whose owner passed away a few weeks ago.


----------



## Saisha

firefly said:


> 4 months without an own dog are over. Today I adopted this cutie whose owner passed away a few weeks ago.



I'm very sorry to hear the circumstances of what happened to the dog's former owner but am very happy you have someone new to love in your life - beautiful animal  Congratulations!


----------



## Saoirse

firefly said:


> 4 months without an own dog are over. Today I adopted this cutie whose owner passed away a few weeks ago.




awww i love Bernese! my dog is a Bernese mix. shes my big baby!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Some of my family finally got to meet my boyfriend yesterday for the fourth of July and my entire day just went really well. And today I am productive cleaning up the house and just being in a decent mood! Happy happy happy...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

This has been an incredible week. 

1) Something majorly positive happened (in the medical arena);
2) I had a second interview with a company I love for a job that would be a huge step up and further my career in just the way I want, and it went extraordinarily well;
3) Today we got our SPOUSE VISA, which means I get to live in Australia for certain for the next two years, after which time, as long as my marriage is still together, I'll be made a permanent resident. 

So happy!


----------



## AuntHen

^ I hope you get the job G!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thanks B!  Me too!


----------



## dharmabean

I really cannot get enough of hearing, "You're fantastic!", "You're wonderful" and "We've decided to keep her" from my manager at work.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I was worried about the new crape myrtle bush I planted in my front yard last week looking a little peaked- until I heard the thunder outside my window a minute ago


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

firefly said:


> 4 months without an own dog are over. Today I adopted this cutie whose owner passed away a few weeks ago.




What a beautiful coat/coloring he has!!


----------



## Dromond

I'm happy I managed to shake the depressive funk I've been in for a while now. Doing all the cleaning I've neglected is another matter.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm beyond thrilled that I made it to 24 weeks yesterday which is considered viability! Grow, Gabriel, grow! :wubu:


----------



## Saisha

CAMellie said:


> I'm beyond thrilled that I made it to 24 weeks yesterday which is considered viability! Grow, Gabriel, grow! :wubu:



Congratulations  What awesome news


----------



## CAMellie

Saisha said:


> Congratulations  What awesome news



Thank you!


----------



## CAMellie

Another happiness today! I had another ultrasound today and my son is still my son. He's now head down, about 12 inches long and around a pound and a half. I got some really good profile pics, too :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CAMellie said:


> I'm beyond thrilled that I made it to 24 weeks yesterday which is considered viability! Grow, Gabriel, grow! :wubu:



BIG congrats, Mellie! So happy for you, your hubby and baby Gabriel.  :wubu:


----------



## penguin

My daughter comes home tonight. She's been with her dad for 2.5 weeks, so I'm looking forward to having her back.


----------



## CAMellie

BigBeautifulMe said:


> BIG congrats, Mellie! So happy for you, your hubby and baby Gabriel.  :wubu:



Thank you, gorgeous~:kiss2:


----------



## Saisha

My cousin who is a Marine is coming home from Japan soon  He's already done 2 tours in the M.E. and then was sent overseas again too soon. Party time


----------



## x0emnem0x

My boyfriend loves video games. Today we played RESIDENT EVIL 4! He is so fun to be with.


----------



## HottiMegan

My Calvin & Hobbes/Doctor Who shirt finally arrived!


----------



## Saisha

HottiMegan said:


> My Calvin & Hobbes/Doctor Who shirt finally arrived!



Pic of you in it or it never happened


----------



## Tad

HottiMegan said:


> My Calvin & Hobbes/Doctor Who shirt finally arrived!





Saisha said:


> Pic of you in it or it never happened



Saisha beat me to it!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'll try to get one tomorrow or Thursday. I'm wearing it to martial arts class Thursday. It's tee shirt and shorts month. (cuz uniforms are hot) This week's theme is Super Heroes, the Doctor is the closest to a super hero tee shirt i have! Next week is tie dye.. that, i have covered


----------



## Tracyarts

It's raining. Which makes me happy for two reasons. 

1.) It won't get as hot this afternoon.
2.) I won't have to water the garden in the morning.


----------



## rockhound225

Happy 'cause it's my birthday. Making a successful transition from my 20s into my 30s.


----------



## HottiMegan

Saisha said:


> Pic of you in it or it never happened





Tad said:


> Saisha beat me to it!



Ask and ye shall receive..


----------



## dharmabean

Sneaking away to see the new beau this weekend.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

LOL - Calvin's anaglyph glasses make it even more cool


----------



## Saisha

rockhound225 said:


> Happy 'cause it's my birthday. Making a successful transition from my 20s into my 30s.



Happy belated birthday to you 



HottiMegan said:


> Ask and ye shall receive..



You are totally rockin' that t!! :bow::smitten:



dharmabean said:


> Sneaking away to see the new beau this weekend.



Have fun you  (am very very happy for you sweetie!)


----------



## HottiMegan

I got lots of compliments while out and about this afternoon. I love my new shirt


----------



## CAMellie

Down to double digits (99 days to be exact) until my due date. That's a big milestone for me :wubu:


----------



## Saoirse

He told me to bring my doggy! I never even mentioned her but he saw pics and asked about her. He said I should definitely bring her and it would be nie to have a dog around. Also, if she likes water, we can bring her to the lake.

But the thing that made me most happy was...

me: Are you sure you want me to bring her? Shes super friendly but kinda hairy...
him: I have a vacuum. You're bringing her.


omg i think im in love. :wubu:


----------



## Tad

HottiMegan said:


> Ask and ye shall receive..



I love it!!!!!


----------



## ODFFA

I got two extra contact lenses because they didn't have the brand I ordered. Those things are pricey. And since I only have one seeing eye, it means two free months of contact lens wearing -- I'm pretty thrilled.

Also, I just acquired some major "I told you so" rights! They're positive, complimentary I-told-you-so's, so it won't involve meanness. I am so impatient to throw them at my unsuspecting victim ^.^


----------



## Fattitude1

I don't have to get up early tomorrow. I can get up whenever I damn well feel like!


----------



## EMH1701

It's Friday!


----------



## Deacone

This lovely beauty arrived in the post for me today. I <3 Garrus


----------



## EMH1701

I'm happy that it's Sunday and I don't have to be at work today.


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> Ask and ye shall receive..



that shirt is awesome


----------



## Saisha

Just watching this really made me smile 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebD_drWYVaI[/ame]


----------



## imaginarydiva21

i have nearly finished my coursework and this is the last unit to be submitted wooooooooooo


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Saisha

dharmabean said:


> Your photos....



You are just too darn cute together :wubu:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

The fact that my hair is now red AND purple.


----------



## HottiMegan

The cotton candy machine arrived today!!


----------



## Saoirse

While others' insanity, pettiness, and zero-organization at work has been making me feel upset/distraught/scared/anxious/stupid/wtf???, I have to say Im feeling a bit better tonight, after my Pa let me vent and then helped me with a task (that I shouldnt have to do at home) for making the next 2 weeks a tiny bit easier. 


We have this 2 week conference going on soon. Its NEVER been held on the campus, so the whole staff is running around like head-less chickens... which, unfortunately, hasnt stopped some of them from back-stabbing, manipulating and instigating shit.

But my charts are done. I can almost rest easy tonight- that is, until I have to get up and go to work ON MY DAY OFF, tomorrow. At least IM organized! (or... as organized as I can be right now. Shit changes daily!)


----------



## Librarygirl

1. I've moved in and my new house is nearly all decorated!
2. Weekend off work!
3. I'm meeting a friend I haven't seen in 10 years tomorrow - he and I used to work in retail together and had so much fun playing pranks on each other, eating choc lollies intended for customers and dressing up in the childrenswear costumes. 
4. My boss, who used not to like me, is being really kind and even bought me a beautiful bunch of flowers for my house.
5. Holiday planning!


----------



## Saoirse

The guy I visited last week... hes a sweetie.

He has a lot of hang-ups about weight. It was very obvious when we were hanging out. He said a few things that hurt, but I realized they were just his own insecurites coming through. And he admitted it today.

He said he was sorry for making my weight an issue and there's nothing wrong with it (he even said my body felt good. DUH. Im squishy. Who doesnt love squishy??).

I told him I've been fat since puberty hit and it used to bother me, and every once in a while it still does, but Ive learned how to put that aside and get on with life. I dont have time to worry about things like that.

He wants to see me again  Hopefully, he'll be making his way to me (we have a ton of mutual friends that live near me) in the near future, but with work being as insane as it is right now, that may have to wait! argh


----------



## Saoirse

d'awwwwww he really is such a sweetie. He just messaged me, saying he hope's work was manageable today and he wishes he was with me.


----------



## dharmabean

Took my son to see Guardians of the Galaxy. Took a little adventure to photograph a cemetery and church. Weather is fantastic. Life is great.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Here's a pic of my hair--purple on both sides underneath. And that makes me real happy!  

View attachment IMG_2893.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

I just booked a mystery hotel deal, and it turns out to be an awesome one.

I have a get away at the end of this month to look forward to

not only to catch up with and meet some friends in person for the bbw bash 

but he is coming to it and we get 5 days and 4 nights together in fancy hotels to just hang out and be together. I even booked a romantic deal for our last night that gives us a 3pm check out how awesome.

so damn excited now to get some sleep and kick it up a notch on the cleaning and sorting


----------



## EMH1701

I am done with my homework and have the rest of the day to myself.


----------



## spiritangel

2 rooms of my House are going to get the full on clean by a professional company in the last week of August at long last 

and I will still get ongoing help to keep on top of it all and to get the other two rooms done

oh and my furniture is ready to be delivered when I am ready for it all bar my lounge which has to wait for fabric to arrive so another month on that 

but things are starting to come together 

so maybe once the house is sorted the health stuff will begin to flow and get sorted as well

woo hoo


----------



## NewfieGal

I'm happy I'm just 17 days from 20 days of vacation a week of which I'm spending in Ontario which came outta nowhere lol my sister wanted me to fly up with her kids as she works seasonal in ONT so the best part is that I'm flying on her dollar lol woo hoo nervous though only second time ever flying and first time in ONT


----------



## CAMellie

I'm 28 weeks today...officially in the third trimester! So beyond thrilled! Gabriel is thriving and moving like crazy :wubu:


----------



## Saisha

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Here's a pic of my hair--purple on both sides underneath. And that makes me real happy!



It is so pretty 



spiritangel said:


> I just booked a mystery hotel deal, and it turns out to be an awesome one.
> 
> 2 rooms of my House are going to get the full on clean by a professional company in the last week of August at long last
> 
> and I will still get ongoing help to keep on top of it all and to get the other two rooms done
> 
> oh and my furniture is ready to be delivered when I am ready for it all bar my lounge which has to wait for fabric to arrive so another month on that



Sweetie, I am so happy for you on everything  Can't wait to hear about your vacation! 



NewfieGal said:


> I'm happy I'm just 17 days from 20 days of vacation



That is so wonderful for you and your family getting to spend time together  Hope you have a fantastic time 



CAMellie said:


> I'm 28 weeks today...officially in the third trimester! So beyond thrilled! Gabriel is thriving and moving like crazy :wubu:



That just makes me smile so much reading this :wubu: Such wonderful, joyful news for all of you


----------



## Surlysomething

Not really sure. Just woke up feeling pretty good. Haha


Music and coffee, y'know how it goes.


----------



## Tad

The number of FFA/BHM serial stories running on the story board this Summer. Distracting, but enjoyable to read! 

(at least for me. Granted I'll read anything that doesn't run away from me, but seldom do I get to read stuff that reflects my interests and feelings about the world when it comes to this sort of thing, so this plethora of stories has me feeling like a kid at Christmas....but Christmas has been going on for weeks!)


----------



## Saoirse

Its been a super rough week, but tonight is free movie night at my town's park and Im going with a cute friend who I just love being around. We're gonna get all cozy with some blankets, eat junk food and watch Back To The Future under the stars! Then tomorrow night, we're going to a camp-fire storytelling event at the base of the tallest mountain in the state. We both loooove a good ghost story (actually he has a blog just for local legends and folklore) and hopefully it'll be a clear night so we can see the full moon! Then Sunday evening, my friend/coworker and a few other friends are gonna get together and jam for a few hours at our work, entertainment for the conference we have going on. Gonna be fun! I love watching my buds play!

And hopefully, one of these nights, Ill get my itch scratched.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

My profile/bio is finally posted on the company website. I feel like a real therapist now!


----------



## spiritangel

It's grocery day

and I am spending my Sunday catching up on Card Class also making really delish risotto for dinner


----------



## Deacone

I started back at the gym - after a 2 month hiatus. I feel much better now


----------



## spookytwigg

Heading down to my old home town (Nottingham) to see my parents and also my sister is coming up from London, first time we've managed to be in the same place in ages.


----------



## HottiMegan

I found out this afternoon that indeed, i am graduating to a high yellow belt in martial arts tomorrow.
Now i'm nervous.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

I captured this quotation from Mahatmi Gandhi. 

View attachment what-you-think-harmony-happiness-gandhi-quotes-sayings-pictures.jpg


----------



## Deacone

Our landlord replaced our fence panel that had been blown down - so John and i feel a lot safer now


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I try on some makeup for the first time, eyeliner. I was nervous because I though I would blind myself. It was a mess, but a beautiful mess. I feel accomphisled as its small steps to towards to my transition.


----------



## HottiMegan

During the school year, Mondays are kind of my favorite day. Sort of a sigh of relief that i get to have a little alone time. IT's nice not being tugged in all kinds of directions making sure everyone is taken care of. (this includes the hubs)

I am also happy because my weird kids make me laugh. They're a chip off the old block


----------



## CAMellie

6 more weeks until I can just get up and go wherever I want! Sooooo sick of bedrest!


----------



## Deacone

I was super productive today. 

I got quite far in Tomb Raider, then I went to the gym and i manage to run a 10 minute mile for 5.5 miles  (massive accomplishment for me). I then proceeded to get my guinea pigs some cosy tunnels and they love them. Cleaned the piggie cage, hoovered and cleaned the whole house and I made a lovely meal


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I had a job interview this morning. Felt like I might easily bomb out when I first arrived but I managed to make them laugh a few times. At least they may remember me if they don't hire me. 

I want that job- beautiful city views from that office. Need a fresh beginning.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Got to hang out with Jon. It wasn't awkward like I thought. Then I learned I didn't have to babysit so I went to my sister in laws, drank wine and watched Netflix. Came home to a package in the kitchen for me from one of my greatest and most treasured friends... seriously he is the best.


----------



## Deacone

Signed up to college again to start accounting!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Mrs. SC got a FT job today . Timing is perfect since today was the last of her babysitting commitments for the summer. Even better due to my check shrinking because her health insurance start being deducted next month.


----------



## luvmybhm

my 2 year old has slept in until 10 am the last 2 days. i get more done in the few hours i am up before her than i do for the rest of the day.


----------



## spiritangel

4 brand new pairs of Chocolatica's shoes from Popping candy (seriously if you have a fat foot like mine these are the most awesome thing since well sliced bread)


----------



## Mathias

I got a raise at work. Aw yiss!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Saw the new Turtles movie. I'm so happy I actually could suspend my nostalgia and memories enough to really enjoy it! For what the movie was, I thought it was fun to watch. I was afraid I couldn't look past all the "reviews" and comments that I kept hearing from friends.


----------



## Ohio Lady

I am very happy today because I got to see my grandson N got to babysit him while his mommy took my son to work last night plus she did some grocery shopping so spent about 4 hours with him..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My bf took me to Red Lobster today


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Going to my first ever Sydney BBW bash tonight. So excited!


----------



## Tracyarts

I've been working on a craft project for an online swap for over a month now. I had an idea of what I wanted to do but it just wasn't coming together. I had a hard time finding all the little bits and pieces I wanted to use on it (it's an altered art shadowbox/print tray) and had to make a few trips to the craft store and wait for a couple of orders of supplies to come in the mail. I kept shuffling things around and trying different combinations as I got the different components. Progress was slow, but I finally have gotten to the point where it looks like what I envisioned, and will have it all glued together and finished up so I can ship it out next week.


----------



## Deacone

Beat my personal best at the gym in both the cardio and the strength training


----------



## rellis10

Finally back working on the writing project that's at *least 4 years in the making. Only outlining things at this point but it's progress and that's been slow to non-existent for a long time.


----------



## x0emnem0x

New friends. New experiences. Getting rid of the negative. Holding on for dear life to the positive.


----------



## balletguy

No work Today


----------



## WVMountainrear

After a lot of help and hard work this weekend, I can see the light at the end of my packing tunnel. I may actually be ready to move in a couple of weeks! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Streaming the new Robert Plant.

And coffee, of course.


----------



## Mathias

I got a suprise text from my cousin that she had a baby boy!:bounce:


----------



## Tad

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Going to my first ever Sydney BBW bash tonight. So excited!



How did it go?


----------



## EMH1701

The fact that it is a short work week, at least in the U.S.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Tad said:


> How did it go?



Thanks for asking.  It was nice in that I got to see some friends we knew and made some new friends, too, which was fun.  

It was just a one-night event, held at a pub. The second floor was supposed to be reserved just for bash attendees until 11:30 pm, and we had our own DJ and bar, etc., but the security at the venue ended up letting the public in starting at 9. By about 9:30, there were way more "mainstream" folks than bash attendees there, especially in the dancing room, one or two of them making rude comments to bash folks. Then around 10:30, the music was turned up so loudly that even in the other rooms on the floor (not even the one where the dancing was) you couldn't even converse, even when you were trying to yell. A bunch of us left around that time as a result.

Also, things weren't closed off in such a way that you had to walk past the organizer to get in, and she didn't even have a sign to say who she was or that you were supposed to buy tickets, so the majority of people just walked in without paying. Andrew and I had to ask around to find out who we were supposed to go to to get them. She ended up losing quite a bit of money out of her own pocket as only something like 40 people actually bought tickets. 

Oh, and it was on the second floor - and there was no lift. I was able to navigate it fine (if slowly) but if anyone had been there who wasn't physically able to handle stairs they wouldn't have had to turn around and go home.

It won't be held at that venue again, obviously. Don't get me wrong - super glad we went as it was nice to make some new friends.  Also, I REALLY REALLY appreciate anyone who takes the time and trouble to organize one of these events - I know it is NOT easy and it's quite thankless. I made a point to thank her quite a bit for all the work she put into it. Hoping next event will be a little different, though.


----------



## Tad

Hopefully she tries again--sounds like at the least it would have been a learning experience, albeit a fairly expensive one. Also too bad that it wasn't a better time for you and other attendees....if the organizer does give it another go, I hope people who attended this one will give her another chance, too.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm 32 weeks - 8 months - today :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

After six years my wee mobile phone has decided to call it a day, which has had me getting all nerdy and excited over the prospect of a shiny new toy. After trawling reviews and disliking so many, I've finally found "the one" and am now all impatient for it to arrive.


----------



## Yakatori

If you end up getting a serious phone, you should also get at least one "burner" as a back-up....


----------



## x0emnem0x

Thinking back about hanging out with Jon on Wednesday, makes me smile. Sure I still fancy him, but I realize it was a good time and I'm not as attached to him as I thought I'd be. We make good friends. Maybe more, but time will tell. He got out his gun and showed it to me, even took it apart and let me hold it and such, which was very fun, as I'd never held a real gun or been told anything about it, and he explained a lot, he is very smart. We also just enjoyed Netflix, and just spending time with someone who isn't trying to get their hands down your pants constantly, is actually _really_ nice. 

I'm just happy now thinking back on it because no matter what we are or what we become, I know I genuinely have one nice, close friend who I can hang out with here and there... at least that's what it is for now, lol.


----------



## Deacone

I went to the gym, got all my workouts done and dusted. I went dress shopping for my friend's wedding next week and I went for a dress I would never ever wear (simply because I love just wearing black...and jeans...and t-shirts). So my friend egged me on to try on this red dress...and well it looked fucking amazing on me. And I looked at the size and I had gone down 2 dress sizes since July. I'm chuffed 

Yesterday I gave blood for the second time, and I've now booked my half sleeve tattoo for my right arm next thursday. It's been a good start of the month!


----------



## Deacone

John and I have been together for 4 years today. What an amazing 4 years that has been  If I hadn't been with him - I wouldn't know all you lovely people today. x


----------



## Micara

Leaving for Ireland in the wee hours of the morning, and then going over to England on Saturday for a week. SO EXCITED! And, well, nervous.


----------



## Deacone

I'm excited because I'm getting tattooed tomorrow!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Today I successfully defended my dissertation with distinction. Boom! So so happy!


----------



## Gingembre

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Today I successfully defended my dissertation with distinction. Boom! So so happy!



Congratulations, Doctor! You brainbox


----------



## HottiMegan

I just found out that my parents are coming for a long weekend visit in 3 weeks! Time to do the whole house scrub down!!  I haven't seen them in over a year and i miss them terribly. If only i could move out to Chicago to be closer to them. (I'm a total mama's girl)


----------



## CAMellie

My c-section is officially scheduled for October 23rd at noon!


----------



## balletguy

it is friday


----------



## HottiMegan

I got this!


----------



## Saisha

HottiMegan said:


> I just found out that my parents are coming for a long weekend visit in 3 weeks! Time to do the whole house scrub down!!  I haven't seen them in over a year and i miss them terribly. If only i could move out to Chicago to be closer to them. (I'm a total mama's girl)



How wonderful for you 



CAMellie said:


> My c-section is officially scheduled for October 23rd at noon!



Oh I bet you are so very excited  I know I am 



HottiMegan said:


> I got this!



Too cute!


----------



## Saisha

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Today I successfully defended my dissertation with distinction. Boom! So so happy!



Sorry, missed this before. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ohio Lady

I am extremely happy because I got to see my grandson!! :smitten:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
help! I can't get to this thread by clicking on
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59191

I get a blank screen. Can someone tell me what the problem is? I can access other threads but not this one. I went through the back door to post this. Could you PM me and give me a dose of truth?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I saw some friends I haven't seen in a long time and went bowling, it was a fun night.


----------



## moore2me

Ho Ho Tai said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa





Ho Ho Tai said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> help! I can't get to this thread by clicking on
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59191
> 
> I get a blank screen. Can someone tell me what the problem is? I can access other threads but not this one. I went through the back door to post this. *Could you PM me *and give me a dose of truth?



Dear Ho Ho Tai,

1. Sorry I can't help you on the computer instructions. With my arch nemesis Window 8 controlling my system - there is nothing good you could learn from what my Frankencomputer does or doesn't do.

2. From my typewriter days, I would check my "a" key. It may be stuck. However, last time I tried to oil a sticky key - the result was a disaster. Prevention is the best approach to sticky keys. Only drink sugarless drinks when using the computer. A spritz of diet coke is easy to clean up than real coke or grapette.

3. I cannot believe your mailbox is open. Getting a note into your mailbox was similar to winning the Publisher's Sweepstakes.

4. One last suggestion (question) that I always have to ask. Mrs Ho Ho Tai didn't go shopping and you found the key to the liquor cabinet again?


----------



## moore2me

CAMellie said:


> My c-section is officially scheduled for October 23rd at noon!



Well, congrats young lady and Mr CAMellie . . . . you guys are in the home stretch. From what I have heard & read, the last month is the "easiest"!!!!! (Of course, I'm kidding - friends and family have told me what the last month is like. They also say all is forgiven and forgotten once the baby is born.) 

View attachment thSWOT6LM4.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

M2M
I got it sorted out. It had something to do with page-blocking.

It would take two or three additional keyboards to handle all the cuss words I through at this thing. Part of the problem is the remnants of my ataxia. It has messed up all the patterned activities, such as walking and biking - and typing. I have had this computer for four years and my fingers don't always find the right keys. I have other problems with hand grip that throws me off when I make breakfast for me and the Mrs. A while back, I was fumbling some eggs out of the carton and dumped the whole thing on the floor. One egg was unbroken - I cooked it for Mrs Ho Ho's breakfast. The rest, I scooped off the floor with a spatula and made a sort of omelette for my now-wiser self.

Ah, life is good - anyway.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

moore2me said:


> Dear Ho Ho Tai,
> 
> 1. Sorry I can't help you on the computer instructions. With my arch nemesis Window 8 controlling my system - there is nothing good you could learn from what my Frankencomputer does or doesn't do.
> 4. One last suggestion (question) that I always have to ask. Mrs Ho Ho Tai didn't go shopping and you found the key to the liquor cabinet again?



M2M -
Even if I had found the key, Mrs Ho Ho hides it in a high cabinet (she is taller than I am) and with my instability, forbids me to use a ladder.

But even if I could reach the stuff (and you do know that the above is balderdash) alcohol hits the same areas of the brain which fail in ataxia. I learned this the hard way two years ago when a half-glass of wine nearly put me on the floor.

My continuing wishes are (if I am ever well):
1. Be a full partner to Mrs Ho Ho,
2. Ride my bicycle the way I could before I was 75,
3. Tipple a bit of wine or beer with friends and the missus.

But to tell you what makes me happy:
We live in a townhouse association. Our cul-de-sac has four houses facing our common driveway. We still have one original (from 1998) and we are the next oldest (2000). We have had turnovers in the other two houses but all of our neighbors have been exemplary. All is cordiality and mutual cooperation. We have each other's backs if any one of us is traveling.

I have lost my old friend, a former professor of radically liberal orientation (as am I). However, he moved not far away and we still get together to comment on what is wrong with the world.

One of our newer neighbors is as far right as I am left. Wasn't sure how we would handle that, but they have turned out to be sweethearts as well.
I'd copy in a recent e-mail exchange about traveling and taking care of a certain tomato plant. We put some fertilizer on it and shot a low-angle picture of it that made it look like it was crawling to their roof. It wasn't but good tomatoes anyway.

The first time I met my oldest neighbor was when I brought over a load when we were moving in. She was busy shoveling our driveway! 

It has been rare to find good friends so close to home.


----------



## Victoria08

Just found out that a friend of mine is moving back to town next month. Very happy to have her back


----------



## Deacone

I made a rather cool tank top with one of my old t-shirts


----------



## littlefairywren

My not so wee mobile phone has arrived and I'm all excited by it's newness. It's big though. When did they all get so big? Yeppers, Yakatori, I do have a backup phone because I'm like a girl scout. Prepared.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I'm going on a cruise to the Bahamas this week 

I've never been on a cruise, and had some concerns about cruising fat, but I'm going with a bunch of other folks that cruise all the time and many of them are substantial. And I swear I'm going to get my friends to take pictures in the rooms and bathrooms so people can really see how much space there is or isn't.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Enjoy!  And yes, please share those pics when you get them. I've always wanted to cruise, too.


----------



## CAMellie

My c-section is exactly 4 weeks from today! :wubu:


----------



## x0emnem0x

CAMellie said:


> My c-section is exactly 4 weeks from today! :wubu:



Excited for you!


----------



## Saoirse

*OMG BILL AND TED 3!!!!!!!*

srsly. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure is SO. AWESOME! One of my faves growing up. They are just genuine idiots that save the day and rock out while doing it! Bogus Journey was hilarious as well, although Ive only seen it a handful of times. 

I CANT WAIT!!!


And on that note, I was just expressing my excitedness to a friend and he said the way i get super excited for random things is something he really likes about me. He envies it. He can be so sweet.






But he wants sex tonight and he's trying to butter me up. Im not falling for it though.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Took a nice walk around a lovely bird sanctuary with my brother today. It made me feel good


----------



## CAMellie

My c-section is 3 weeks from today. I've been in prodromal labor since Friday night so I don't know if I'll make it until then, but I know for sure that he'll be here no later than the 23rd! :wubu::smitten:


----------



## moore2me

CAMellie said:


> My c-section is 3 weeks from today. I've been in prodromal labor since Friday night so I don't know if I'll make it until then, but I know for sure that he'll be here no later than the 23rd! :wubu::smitten:



Seems like only yesterday when you started this journey. Thru it all (as far as I could tell) you have been a good girl - following your dietary restrictions. Following the doctors orders due to the diabetes complication - these two things in themselves are difficult to keep in line. You have been a champion of moms to be. I am very proud of you (and Adrian of course) and I admire you motherhood hard work during pregnancy. 

Let us know if Gabriel comes early and God bless you during the next couple of weeks.

M2M

Post when you can. Any pictures would be nice too.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I try on my witch costume for the first time and I cry with happiness, I feel like a woman for the first time.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Had a job interview for a job I really want- and I think it went well


----------



## supersizebbw

I bumped into an acquaintance yesterday, we got to chatting and out of pure coincidence it turns out there's something I have that he really wants (no, not that lol ), and we'll be meeting up again soon because of it...he said our meeting was serendipitous, i thought so too, that made me happy


----------



## Saisha

CAMellie said:


> My c-section....



Doing a happy dance with you two  Can't wait to see your little love 



ClutchingIA19 said:


> I try on my witch costume for the first time and I cry with happiness, I feel like a woman for the first time.



It's so good to hear you feeling awesome about yourself 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Had a job interview for a job I really want- and I think it went well



Keeping my fingers crossed for you 



supersizebbw said:


> I bumped into an acquaintance yesterday, we got to chatting and out of pure coincidence it turns out there's something I have that he really wants (no, not that lol ), and we'll be meeting up again soon because of it...he said our meeting was serendipitous, i thought so too, that made me happy



That's wonderful when stuff like that happens


----------



## CAMellie

Gabriel Spencer Perez was born today, October 10th 2014 at 9:32 a.m. He weighed 9 lbs 45 oz and measured 21 and 3/4 inches. He's currently NICU for low blood sugar but is quickly stabilizing. Lots of pics to follow.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

CAMellie said:


> Gabriel Spencer Perez was born today, October 10th 2014 at 9:32 a.m. He weighed 9 lbs 45 oz and measured 21 and 3/4 inches. He's currently NICU for low blood sugar but is quickly stabilizing. Lots of pics to follow.



Let me be the first to offer congratulations (quite an honor, I might add). You have a long road ahead but I hope it is a happy one.


----------



## CastingPearls

CAMellie said:


> Gabriel Spencer Perez was born today, October 10th 2014 at 9:32 a.m. He weighed 9 lbs 45 oz and measured 21 and 3/4 inches. He's currently NICU for low blood sugar but is quickly stabilizing. Lots of pics to follow.


He is SO beautiful!!! Congratulations (again)!!!!!!!


----------



## CAMellie

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Let me be the first to offer congratulations (quite an honor, I might add). You have a long road ahead but I hope it is a happy one.





CastingPearls said:


> He is SO beautiful!!! Congratulations (again)!!!!!!!




Thank you so very much! My hubby typed up the announcement and Gabriel was 9lbs 5oz not 45oz! LOL
He's beautiful and absolutely perfect!:wubu: I'll post pics on here just as soon as I get home which should be sometime Monday!


----------



## moore2me

CAMeille,

Gabriel's birth is great news. I am so proud of you. Thank you for sharing it with us.

Moore2Me
M2M 

View attachment perez baby.jpg


----------



## balletguy

Its saterday!!!!


----------



## Saisha

CAMellie said:


> Gabriel Spencer Perez was born today, October 10th 2014 at 9:32 a.m. He weighed 9 lbs 45 oz and measured 21 and 3/4 inches. He's currently NICU for low blood sugar but is quickly stabilizing. Lots of pics to follow.



Congratulations to all of you  :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Tad

Congratulations Gabriel and Camellie!


----------



## CAMellie

View attachment 20141011_201615.jpg

My loves!:wubu:


----------



## Saisha

Oh Camille, what a wonderful picture of your loves  Thank you so very much for sharing  Make sure you rest up good and take it easy as you can


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I'm finally seeing a gender therapist today.


----------



## CAMellie

Gabriel and I came home today and things couldn't be better! Even my MIL has melted and is madly in love with her grandson!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Today was just a decent day. I'm happy for that.


----------



## CleverBomb

The new computer I was complaining about in the other thead is now set up and running well. Aside from its unspectacular battery life, it's really easy to work with (very good keyboard layout, the classic ThinkPad trackpoint plus a good trackpad -- and I'm finding I really like Win7 (my last Windows machine ran Vista and really would have been much better with XP Pro, as it's really a glorified netbook).


----------



## Deacone

Today, (it's a new day it counts even though I haven't gone to sleep at 1:13 am) is TATTOO DAY! Yaaaaaaaaay, in 10 hours time i'll be getting my colour and shading done on my half sleeve on my arm. Woop woop


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Next Tuesday I go get to see Laverne Cox


----------



## Deacone

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Next Tuesday I go get to see Laverne Cox



Well now i'm super jealous!


----------



## Micara

I'm taking my Annabelle to the drive-in to see Annabelle. (Also my daughter and her friends)


----------



## CAMellie

With every passing second, I find myself falling more and more in love with my son...and my husband for being such an amazing husband.:wubu:
I'm also absolutely THRILLED beyond belief at how quickly my MIL has fallen for Gabriel. She has been very respectful towards Adrian and I as Gabriel's parents, she has only ever called him by his given name, and she always asks for permission to "kidnap" him instead of just snatching him up whenever she feels like it.


----------



## spiritangel

CAMellie said:


> With every passing second, I find myself falling more and more in love with my son...and my husband for being such an amazing husband.:wubu:
> I'm also absolutely THRILLED beyond belief at how quickly my MIL has fallen for Gabriel. She has been very respectful towards Adrian and I as Gabriel's parents, she has only ever called him by his given name, and she always asks for permission to "kidnap" him instead of just snatching him up whenever she feels like it.



SO so so happy for you congratulations on your wee Miracle Bundle of Joy 





That it may not be a great many but that I do have friends who are willing to show up for me


----------



## _overture

took my brother "wheelchair ice skating" today, which was intense. I fell over. he laughed. everyone then laughed. it was great haha.


----------



## luvmybhm

i got wood chips delivered free from a local arborist. i have spent most of the last week and a half hauling them all over my yard for mulching around planters, etc. tomorrow i am finishing putting them along my fence and i am officially done.


----------



## Tracyarts

My husband I got a couple of tickets to go see "Evil Dead - The Musical" this coming Friday night at a community based theater. 

http://www.evildeadthemusical.com/

This is going to be SO much fun!


----------



## Snow Angel

I got to spend the weekend with family and just getting time with my husband away from work.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

This is evening I'm seeing Laverne Cox


----------



## Deacone

ClutchingIA19 said:


> This is evening I'm seeing Laverne Cox



Still jealous - get pictures <3

Today is my day off. John also has a day off which he booked holiday. So for the first time in nearly 5 months - we've had a day off together in the weekday and we're spending it playing video games lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

ClutchingIA19 said:


> This is evening I'm seeing Laverne Cox



Jealous!!!


----------



## Ohio Lady

I am happy for all the little things in life, the simple things such as sunsets, the stars and moon above, the sunrises, the changing of the leaves that sometimes we all take for granted.. LIFE IS AWESOME!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Here you go Deacone, x0emnem0x, and anyone else who likes Laverne Cox. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Smexy time makes me a happy lady... had a faaaantastic morning, then lunch with Jon and then we just hung out all night watching Netflix. It was so relaxing. I love having someone I can do that with.


----------



## danielson123

Between work, class, homework, and exams it's been a long week. I'm just glad it's Friday.


----------



## Micara

My house payment went down $26.00!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Reconnecting with a friend that I miss. She's like another younger sister to me. Going to visit soon and meet her little girl for the first time!

Also going to meet my new baby cousin this week and get in some newborn snuggles.

:wubu:


----------



## Saoirse

I wore a sweatshirt that says "Kiss Me, Im Irish" and 4 people at work gave me some love  And one of em is a cute (hot) young man, who I met last summer and he's returned for a bit. He's been flirty and smiley and sweet ever since he got back. He was soooo cute when he asked if he could kiss me!


----------



## x0emnem0x

It's PAYDAY.


----------



## MattB

Today is NGD!*

(*New Guitar Day)


----------



## shadowedmorning

Pre-ordered the WoW expansion this morning, one of my favorite songs was the first song on my Pandora, and it's Halloween!


----------



## danielson123

The drunker you are, and the better the friends are, the exponentially better you feel. Mahalo everyone. Have a beautiful night.


----------



## Saoirse

Im happy about

1- sexy time last night/this morning. :eat2:

2- one of the new volunteers is SO FREAKIN CUTE. I cant even. He's not that much younger than me (like 5 or 6 years) but he looks so young and sweet, I cant help but feel like an old pervy woman for checking him out. It doesnt help that he's so friendly and chats me up whenever we see each other. mmmmmmmmm

3- tonight is Date #2 with someone Ive known for years. We're trying to see where things go between us, but I have to admit, giving up the fwb and all the cute boys at work is not something Im really ready to do. But we'll see what happens! :blush:


----------



## Micara

So, I am really excited to shake the cold weather blues by going to this next weekend!


----------



## Saoirse

Micara said:


> So, I am really excited to shake the cold weather blues by going to this next weekend!



omg Fairuza Balk. :smitten:


----------



## Ohio Lady

I get to see my grandson today ~ Can't wait at all.. Love this little man to pieces.


----------



## Gingembre

Amazing day today...
...1) got my first thank you card for my midwifery services 
...2) got to deliver a woman I've been looking after antenatally throughout her pregnancy
...3) my girlfriend assisted me with the delivery! We're not out at work, but it was so cute to share the experience.

SUCH A GOOD DAY!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

This has just been an incredible couple of days:

1) It's my birthday (well, Australian time at least).  
2) Yesterday we finally put up our Christmas tree.
3) I FINALLY GOT A JOB in the field I've wanted for so long. SO THRILLED.  I've been out of work for some time, so this is huge for me. 
4) We just found out that the restaurant I reserved for my birthday today has FREAKING DJ JAZZY JEFF performing tonight! HOLY crap! 

I couldn't be more excited!


----------



## moore2me

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This has just been an incredible couple of days:
> 
> 1) It's my birthday (well, Australian time at least).
> 2) Yesterday we finally put up our Christmas tree.
> 3) I FINALLY GOT A JOB in the field I've wanted for so long. SO THRILLED.  I've been out of work for some time, so this is huge for me.
> 4) We just found out that the restaurant I reserved for my birthday today has FREAKING DJ JAZZY JEFF performing tonight! HOLY crap!
> 
> I couldn't be more excited!


 
BigBeautifulMe,

Congrads on your success in getting that job. You deserve it and they will be getting a very experienced and knowledgeable employee. Also, Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas. 

M2M :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Tad

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This has just been an incredible couple of days:
> 
> 1) It's my birthday (well, Australian time at least).
> 2) Yesterday we finally put up our Christmas tree.
> 3) I FINALLY GOT A JOB in the field I've wanted for so long. SO THRILLED.  I've been out of work for some time, so this is huge for me.
> 4) We just found out that the restaurant I reserved for my birthday today has FREAKING DJ JAZZY JEFF performing tonight! HOLY crap!
> 
> I couldn't be more excited!



Wow--talk about everything coming together! Big congrats on getting that job you want, and enjoy the heck out of your birthday!


----------



## Deacone

Congrats Big Beautiful Me and mega happy Birthdays to you!  x


----------



## Sushi

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This has just been an incredible couple of days:
> 
> 1) It's my birthday (well, Australian time at least).
> 2) Yesterday we finally put up our Christmas tree.
> 3) I FINALLY GOT A JOB in the field I've wanted for so long. SO THRILLED.  I've been out of work for some time, so this is huge for me.
> 4) We just found out that the restaurant I reserved for my birthday today has FREAKING DJ JAZZY JEFF performing tonight! HOLY crap!
> 
> I couldn't be more excited!



1) Happy Belated Birthday. 
2) I love decorating my Christmas Tree. Enjoy!
3) Congratulations!
4) I hope you had a great time!


----------



## Surlysomething

Congrats on your new job! 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> This has just been an incredible couple of days:
> 
> 
> 3) I FINALLY GOT A JOB in the field I've wanted for so long. SO THRILLED.


----------



## Saoirse

The past few days have just been pretty awesome. Spent some time with friends and family at a cookie baking party ( I did zero baking, but I smoked a bunch of weed and ate tons of warm, gooey, fresh-baked nummiessss). It was at my bestie's house and he's so proud of his holiday decorating that he demanded we get some group pics in front of his tree. It was a pretty hilarious endeavor. A bunch of pics were taken but they were all ridiculous. We just couldnt stop laughing!!

Then at work a few times in the past month, my boss has been pulled aside by students/guests and told that the buildings look amazing and that the housekeeping staff are doing a great job. IM THE HOUSEKEEPING TEAM! JUST ME!! I bust my ass taking care of the entire campus and people are noticing :wubu:  :batting: My boss said she's gonna brag about me in today's managers meeting! All this positive feedback has gotten me super motivated!

Last night after work, I got to hang out with 2 of my closest buddies who I dont get to hang out with very often. We smoked and drank and laughed.


----------



## Saisha

It looks like my sister does not have pre-cancerous tissue on her pancreas - still in monitoring mode - but what a relief!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAMellie

Finally got Gabriel a swing! My arms and back are so very grateful :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

I actually bought a small chrissy tree first time I have had one in 8 ish years


and I almost have all my Chrissy mail sorted and made just a bit more addressing and packaging and I am finally done


----------



## Aust99

Tomorrow is the start of the last week of school!!!! 4 days to go. Eek to the summer break!!!!!


----------



## Saoirse

Aust99 said:


> Tomorrow is the start of the last week of school!!!! 4 days to go. Eek to the summer break!!!!!



Lol I have to admit that caught me off guard, then I remembered you're in Australia! Hooray for summer break!! 



Im happy because... and this is hard to figure out, since the past week has been pretty emotionally shitty for me...

Im happy because brunch at work is tasty, I have energy to get a buttload of stuff done and... ooh bread and jam. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm getting more chances and time with my brother's company to work on my programming and speed. He's being patient with me since i'm new at it. It makes me happy he's giving me this opportunity. It could turn out to be quite financially rewarding!


----------



## Micara

I made a lady cry with joy at my window today. It's times like these that remind me why I love my job.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

It's my birthday today


----------



## Tracyarts

This is really petty but I'm happy all the same. 

I was supposed to go in for a minor medical diagnostic procedure (see my recent health board post) that I really don't want to do because I'm just chicken that way. And the doctor's office called and said that they would have to reschedule me for next month because the doctor was called away and wouldn't be in the office this morning. 

Happy, happy, happy. 

This gives me another month to prepare myself mentally for the procedure. And a day to just chill the fuck out and enjoy the holidays.


----------



## Missamanda

Well happy and still anxious. Waiting on my last grade to be posted so I can see my semester GPA. So far A's across the board. Meaning 4.0. 
All the hard work has paid off.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oh my gosh - I somehow missed all these and thought no one had responded! I always click the button to read unread posts, and it jumped to posts below these... I just happened to scroll back and see them today. Thank you so much, everyone!




moore2me said:


> BigBeautifulMe,
> 
> Congrads on your success in getting that job. You deserve it and they will be getting a very experienced and knowledgeable employee. Also, Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas.
> 
> M2M :bow:



Thanks Moore! It's working out well so far. 



Tad said:


> Wow--talk about everything coming together! Big congrats on getting that job you want, and enjoy the heck out of your birthday!


 Right? Sometimes everything happens all at once.  I had a great birthday, I'm loving actually contributing to our household, and I love the work I do, so... very happy at the moment, and ready for the holidays. 



Deacone said:


> Congrats Big Beautiful Me and mega happy Birthdays to you!  x


 thank you so much, Deacone! 



Sushi said:


> 1) Happy Belated Birthday.
> 2) I love decorating my Christmas Tree. Enjoy!
> 3) Congratulations!
> 4) I hope you had a great time!



Thank you so much.  



Surlysomething said:


> Congrats on your new job!



Thanks, lady!


----------



## MattB

This is how I feel about (relatively) warm weather today and tomorrow...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBPcoI4OE9Y[/ame]


----------



## CleverBomb

Reasonably fast internets.
We'll see how their billing and customer service works out.
But, so far, so good.


----------



## MattB

Now thunder and lightning on Christmas. See previous video I posted for my feelings on the matter.


----------



## spiritangel

Christmas whilst extremely low key and a bit ho hum was spent with my sister and nieces and there was singing, laughter and fun that is all one could ask for


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just won $100 on the boat... my lucky night.


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

My little niece said my name today!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

I spent Christmas Day with my bestie and her family which generously adopted me into their own. We have the same Italian background, so we literally feasted from the moment we awoke to the moment I left after midnight (I just got home) and they sent me home with bags full of leftover dinner and tons of treats and presents. 

Also, Lotus' former Daddy and Mom sent them a surprise box of gifts, all wrapped up and there were a few special things for me. 

I also got another big box chock full of baked goods from my friends Dee and John including a giant root beer candy cane, and jewelry that Dee made me. 

I'm extremely touched by the generosity of my adoptive family, all my friends both in person and here from Dims, my secret Santas, the cats' fairy cat-mothers, and a three day New Years Eve celebration invitation. 

Tomorrow another close friend is doing my hair as a Christmas gift, and Saturday or Sunday I'm going to meet and go to lunch or dinner with more Dims friends. 

Although I don't communicate with my blood relatives, the friends who've adopted me, and care about me have more than made up for it. I feel very loved. 

I just came online to check email since my bestie doesn't have good wifi, and the cats are playing with some of their Christmas presents, so many, in fact, that their full stockings have fallen off the 'mantle' several times.


----------



## spiritangel

That my online supermarket had a good range of seafood (something that only seems to happen at this time of year)

so I ordered 250 grams of each thing for a seafood feast 

I have alaskan king crab legs (pretty sure that will be like one or 2 at most)

Balmain bugs

and I am most excited about baby octapus 


also that I am blessed enough to be able to buy myself such yummy treats 

Also that I have started the process of sorting and storing my dies into their new homes


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Christmas is over, the stress of responsibility for having a perfect holiday has relaxed, and I can shop for groceries without being assaulted by "Rudolph, the Red-Nosed Reindeer" or "The Little Drummer Boy."

Pa-rum-pa-pum-pum to one and all.


----------



## CleverBomb

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Christmas is over, the stress of responsibility for having a perfect holiday has relaxed, and I can shop for groceries without being assaulted by "Rudolph, the Red-Nosed Reindeer" or "The Little Drummer Boy."
> 
> Pa-rum-pa-pum-pum to one and all.


Honestly, how could anyone think that latter song represented a good thing?

Poor Mary's just gotten done with being dragged all over the Middle East for this Census nonsense, went through labor in the 35 B.C. equivalent of a parking garage _without_ her family or even husband (Jewish -- she's unclean during the process so he's gotta avoid her), has to deal with three wise guys showing up with crates of potpourri, and probably wants nothing more than to finally, at long last, get some sleep. 

Then this kid shows up and starts banging away on his drum. 

Just the fact that she did not break the drum over his head and then stab him with the drumsticks is a Christmas miracle in itself!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Had our Christmas yesterday. Though my sister and her boyfriend/niece were sick, and that isn't going to be fun when I catch it, it was a good time.

Good company, fun games, Super Nintendo, card games and then watched Lord of the Rings later... I also got some Giftcards. One to Target, FlatTop Grill, Darden, and one for League of Legends (in game points). Also got a small tripod for my camera, a Dunder Mufflin (The Office) shirt, some lenses for my iPhone (macro and fish lense), a sticker for my car window, a mobile charger and some cookies my mom and everyone made the other day! So over all it was a decent Christmas for presents, and I got to spend time with most of my family.


----------



## CleverBomb

I just realized something. 
A few months ago during the 40th anniversary hullabaloo over Hello Kitty, Sanrio mentioned that the adorable cartoon character was actually a 9 year old girl.
Let's see... 1974... +9... YES! When I was in High School she really _wasn't_ underage after all!

HelllllllO Kitty!


----------



## BCHolly

Happy that the kids are in bed, boyfriend's out and I have time to CHILL  bliss x


----------



## MattB

A little trivial, but I'm nerding out right over AppleTV. Just picked one up this morning, absolutely loving it so far. I may cancel my cable...

I'm a sucker for new gadgets. :smitten:


----------



## CleverBomb

Two things (each the inverse of things posted elsewhere here):
The reasonably fast internets stopped working, but they had someone come out (unannounced in the middle of the night -- I only noticed 'cause I was on my porch at the time) to fiddle with the boxes/wires on the phone poles and now they work again. 
The plumbers got the water working again, and it's better than it's ever been since I moved back here. Yay hot and cold running water! Still a few days of work left to do before it's all done, but lots of progress.


----------



## veggieforever

*I am thankful for having NO HANGOVER! New Years Day and I am blissfully energetic and productive due to skipping alcohol completely on Old Years Night! I usually have a cotton wool head and a tummy like a washing machine on its spin cycle on Jan 1st - but not today! This year I have decided I'm eliminating the booze, caffeine and vegan junk snack foods to hopefully feel marvellous throughout this year (and many more!) and by jingo - it's working already! lol xXx*


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm blonde again!!!!! I really missed it. It's me. I'm happy.


----------



## Victoria08

I just feel really happy in general. I've taken a little bit of break and I seem to have got my anxiety under control, which I am so thrilled about. I've been feeling really confident about my body and I just generally have more of a glass-half-full outlook 

Glad to be back on here.


----------



## Oona

Tomorrow, I get to quit my job and focus on school full time.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got a referral letter from my doctor about seeing a gender therapist, I can't wait to advance to living my life as a woman.


----------



## Saoirse

Went to the general store on my lunch break to get a hot sandwich (its fucking freezing and snowy in western MA!) and offered to do some shoveling for the ladies working. They needed the propane tanks cleared off and shoveled around and since I LOVE SHOVELING, I hopped to it while my food cooked. Came back inside to a hot, yummy FREE lunch! On the house! :eat1:

Do nice things and nice things happen to you.  I love that little store and everyone that works there!


----------



## mermaid8

I guess right now I'm happy that I'm all snuggled up into warm bed drinking a cup of hot tea and watching late breaking world news reports on msnbc.....this is my idea of de-stressing hehehe.


----------



## Tracyarts

I got tickets to see Rush on their 40th anniversary tour in May!

I saw them in concert for the first time in 1984, and then for every tour since then that came to Houston until 1994. I haven't seen them on any recent tours but have really wanted to. I either was working nights and couldn't get off, didn't have the money for tickets, or was too mobility compromised to manage an arena show. 

Last year I told myself that the next time they came through Houston, I was going to be there. The other day my other significant other told me they were going on tour and coming to Houston, so I made it happen. Not sure who's going with me. Neither significant others are Rush fans like I am. I'll figure that out closer to the concert date.


----------



## Saoirse

My Pa just stopped by my work to drop off my mail, a huge piece of cake that his gf made, and NEW BOOTS!!! My winter boots are rapidly falling apart. A friend gave them to me this fall, when she was moving back to FL and had no need for them. While they were already used, they were in pretty decent shape and Im so grateful she left them for me, cause I really needed them this winter. Sadly, I wore them so much that the rubber started cracking and splitting and pretty soon i had a giant hole on the side of each boot. They have felt liners which is nice, but snow still got in and made my feet wet and cold.

But Pa and the lady were shopping yesterday, saw some nice boots on sale and bought me a pair. Finally, my feet will stay warm and toasty for the rest of the winter!!!!

My Pa is THE BEST!!!!!!!! :wubu:


----------



## MattB

Ladies and Gentlemen...I am pleased to announce that after much searching I have found my ice cream maker.

(Holds up box a-la Lion King)


----------



## Surlysomething

Sweet! I want to get one myself. :eat2:



MattB said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen...I am pleased to announce that after much searching I have found my ice cream maker.
> 
> (Holds up box a-la Lion King)


----------



## MattB

Surlysomething said:


> Sweet! I want to get one myself. :eat2:



I highly recommend it! There's a learning curve, as the slightest ingredient error can screw up the whole thing (too hard, too soft, etc...), but when it works it's so good!

For example- after a day in the freezer my current batch is a bit harder than I like, so next time I'll either be adding a bit more sugar or a teaspoon of vodka to soften it up.


----------



## Surlysomething

Nice! I have a feeling i'm going to be testing it out this summer. Thanks for the info!

:eat2:




MattB said:


> I highly recommend it! There's a learning curve, as the slightest ingredient error can screw up the whole thing (too hard, too soft, etc...), but when it works it's so good!
> 
> For example- after a day in the freezer my current batch is a bit harder than I like, so next time I'll either be adding a bit more sugar or a teaspoon of vodka to soften it up.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I found me some women's boots that fit my feet, a 13 wide. I'm so happy it's an understatement.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I found me some women's boots that fit my feet, a 13 wide. I'm so happy it's an understatement.



I'm really happy about the two new pairs of shoes I bought myself tonight, too


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm really happy about the two new pairs of shoes I bought myself tonight, too


 It's hard to find women's shoes when you have a masculine feet like myself so finding ones that fit really makes me happy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ClutchingIA19 said:


> It's hard to find women's shoes when you have a masculine feet like myself so finding ones that fit really makes me happy.



I wear a size ten....considered big in "woman's world" of shoes. However, I'm also frugal. I like not only finding what I want but also in my budget.
My daughter commented that she liked them because they were brown instead of black. I reallllyyyyyy wanted some black ones.....like most of my shoes :doh:

Glad you found those size 13 shoes....I can imagine how hard they were to find :O


----------



## ODFFA

I met the loveliest, loveliest fellow-FFA thanks to tumblr. Though I'm nooowhere near ready for another relationship yet, her posts and our conversations have made me feel optimistic about my love life again for the first time in nearly half a year. I haven't smiled 'for real' in a long while, but today, FINALLY..... ^_^


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Glad you found those size 13 shoes....I can imagine how hard they were to find :O



I went with a friend when I was looking for women's boots, it really helps.


----------



## Victoria08

I just purchased a new car! I am ridiculously excited about it


----------



## Saoirse

Last summer I witnessed a fatal motorcycle accident. I watched a young woman desperately try to bring her fiancé back to life. I watched the dreams of a young couple completely shatter.

I don't know this woman, the one and only time we met was seconds after her future-husband's motorcycle crashed and he laid on the ground, bleeding to death. I remember her cries and tears, she was so completely lost. EMS arrived and I didnt know what to do other than hold her and stroke her hair, letting her scream and cry into my shoulder.

She probably doesn't remember me. That day was so horrible.

Every once in a while i scope her facebook, try to get an idea of how she's doing. Her privacy settings only allow me to see when she's changed her profile picture. At first, her profile pics were all of her and him, happy and smiling. The comments were heartbreaking- this guy was loved by many.

But more recently, her pictures have been of just her, smiling, laughing, enjoying life. I know she still misses him, but Im glad that she's able to move on and live her life.

Thats what is making me happy today


----------



## dharmabean

I've been working with a dog rescue group doing the photography of their available dogs, their adoption events, etc. 

I'm working with a really kick ass woman who's opening her own yoga studio. I'm going to start doing photos of her in various yoga poses for her website.

With my tax return I was able to upgrade my camera to a Canon 7D (which I'm super excited about).

I'm happy today because I'm slowly working at making my dream job a reality.


----------



## Victoria08

I got the job!! I start next week


----------



## Surlysomething

Congrats! Lots of good things going your way. 




Victoria08 said:


> I got the job!! I start next week


----------



## dharmabean

Victoria08 said:


> I got the job!! I start next week




Congrats!!


----------



## Tracyarts

I thought my miniature orange tree died. It dropped all the leaves and looked dead. But today I noticed that it not only is covered in flower buds, but loads of tiny baby leaves too. 

I guess I'll repot it in a bigger pot with fresh soil, give it some fertilizer, and then when the blooms set into tiny oranges, I'll pick them all off so that the tree can put it's energy into making new foliage. 

I have no idea what happened, but am happy to see it's got some life in it still. The oranges it makes are damn tasty.


----------



## Victoria08

Surlysomething said:


> Congrats! Lots of good things going your way.





dharmabean said:


> Congrats!!



Thank you!!


----------



## balletguy

Hey its Saterday


----------



## Deacone

All my friends are suffering with hangovers, and I didn't drink last night (as I am the always the driver) and I am just laughing at their pain.

Laughing and laughing 

And I have today off work! So i'm gonna game all day


----------



## dharmabean

Deacone said:


> All my friends are suffering with hangovers, and I didn't drink last night (as I am the always the driver) and I am just laughing at their pain.
> 
> Laughing and laughing
> 
> And I have today off work! So i'm gonna game all day



https://youtu.be/HAnE4cYGpm8


----------



## Surlysomething

I sleep so well at my new place. 
I guess that's what total quiet will do for a girl. No more ambulances going by at all hours, no idiots that live in my building, no drunks and losers walking past my windows at all hours of the night. Oh wait, was that a bird I just heard?


----------



## CAMellie

My not-so-little man ate an entire 2 1/2 ounce container of sweet potatoes in one sitting with no spitting up! I'm so proud of him! :wubu:


----------



## Tracyarts

My husband found out that he has the day off work tomorrow. He didn't know Good Friday was a company holiday until his supervisor sent a memo out, so it's a bonus day as far as we're concerned. He has something to do in the morning but we have all afternoon free to do whatever we want. I have no idea what we'll do. The weather is supposed to be nice, so hopefully something that involves being outside for at least a little while. Yay for unexpected 3 day weekends!


----------



## dharmabean

*Life is picking up in a healthier, more focused manner. I'm really happy and content with my son and two pugs. I needed to find this path.*


----------



## Oona

Hubs and I moved to Alabama two weeks ago. It's been amazing, and rainy! We made the drive in 23.5 hours. Instead of stopping for the night somewhere, we rotated driving and sleeping. Every 200 miles or so, we'd stop, gas up, and switch drivers. The drive was fantastic, the scenery was amazing. I love being back in the South. 

Yesterday, hubs and I both had job interviews and we both rocked them. Hopefully we will have an income again soon. 

Today, I'm just happy that things are looking up for us!


----------



## luvmybhm

it's mother's day and hub is making me dinner! :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

luvmybhm said:


> it's mother's day and hub is making me dinner! :eat2:



So what was dinner ?


----------



## Jon Blaze

I have a date with my girlfriend tonight. :wubu:


----------



## supersizebbw

Some guy chatted me up in the pool today (i've only seen him there once before), i normally don't make eye contact and just do my laps in peace, but our eyes sort of met and he smiled and said hi, asked how i was doing, and made some small talk...he had a nice genuine smile and way about him. Not sure if he was just being nice? i'm curious to see our interaction next time i bump into him


----------



## Tad

Oona said:


> This is more of a 'What are you Elated about' thing...
> 
> Hubs and I are expecting a little squish &#128156;



    ! 

and maybe just a tiny touch of  lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oona said:


> This is more of a 'What are you Elated about' thing...
> 
> Hubs and I are expecting a little squish &#128156;



OMG! How wonderful!  Big congrats.


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> !
> 
> and maybe just a tiny touch of  lol





BigBeautifulMe said:


> OMG! How wonderful!  Big congrats.



Thank you guys! We are super stoked and a little terrified lol


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

We decided to spend the week at our Duluth condo - seeing friends in this area, going out to eat, eat, eat, et cetera, and just hanging around together. Mrs Ho Ho took two weeks off - a phenomenal length of time for her. She has much more available but the demands of the job make it difficult to take more than a few at a time.

We have had these wheezy old butterfly (huggerfly?) balloons for years. They don't actually float anymore - the sealant makes them too heavy. But they're quite happy to 'float' once more, taped to the window, to announce our happy event to all who glance our way.

Twenty five years! Who would have thought it? My second Silver Anniversary. I was married 29 years to my first wife.

It's foggy and rainy here today. You can barely see the trees across the road. Lake Superior is beyond that, totally obscured in the fog. But there is plenty of sunshine in our hearts. 

View attachment butterfly balloons condo 25th anniversary.jpg


----------



## luvmybhm

Oona said:


> This is more of a 'What are you Elated about' thing...
> 
> Hubs and I are expecting a little squish &#128156;



CONGRATULATIONS! this is wonderful news! best wishes to you and your hub! 



Ho Ho Tai said:


> We decided to spend the week at our Duluth condo - seeing friends in this area, going out to eat, eat, eat, et cetera, and just hanging around together. Mrs Ho Ho took two weeks off - a phenomenal length of time for her. She has much more available but the demands of the job make it difficult to take more than a few at a time.
> 
> We have had these wheezy old butterfly (huggerfly?) balloons for years. They don't actually float anymore - the sealant makes them too heavy. But they're quite happy to 'float' once more, taped to the window, to announce our happy event to all who glance our way.
> 
> Twenty five years! Who would have thought it? My second Silver Anniversary. I was married 29 years to my first wife.
> 
> It's foggy and rainy here today. You can barely see the trees across the road. Lake Superior is beyond that, totally obscured in the fog. But there is plenty of sunshine in our hearts.



Congratulations to you too! It is wonderful to celebrate this milestone in your life together with some special time. Go do fun things!

I am happy today because our transmission issue turned out to just be a leaking hose and not the actual trans! yeah!


----------



## Tad

Congratulations, Ho Ho Tai  I hope the two of you are enjoying the heck out of Mrs. HHT's time off!

And good news on the car, LuvmyBHM! I'm nursing along an old car at the moment, so I know those ups and downs.

===============================================

I'm happy that we had a lot of rain yesterday. It seems to have wiped out some of the ridiculous pollen assault we've been under. (wife and son might as well have had a bad cold or a flu bug for the past few days, given how they were feeling). The ground probably needed the moisture too. Yep, allergy season is the one time of year where I really look forward to a long, steady, rain!


----------



## MattB

Yep, save for one event I need to attend next Friday, 10 days of minimal responsibility coming up...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RHTiXvELNg[/ame]


----------



## Gingembre

I am happy that I just booked a holiday, woohoo! Off to Crete for a week of sun and sea with my lady


----------



## ODFFA

Today, the first words of a dream-come-true were spoken:



> *OD's Occupational Therapist:*
> I've searched high and low these last few weeks, and you're right, there's no adult support group for Dyspraxia in the whole of South Africa. So, Odette.... I think you and I should start one.



I have literally fantasised about this for years! And I've never wanted anything to come to fruition more. OMG SRSLY YOU GUYYYYS


----------



## Tad

Gingembre, Odette, glad you both have things (albeit very different things) to look forward to


----------



## veggieforever

I hand fed baby and adult deer, seen a brown bear, met wolves, chilled out with an Elk and her babies, adventured in the tree-tops on funky bridge and saved a rainbow beetle from a vacant /old spider web. Job done!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

veggieforever said:


> I hand fed baby and adult deer, seen a brown bear, met wolves, chilled out with an Elk and her babies, adventured in the tree-tops on funky bridge and saved a rainbow beetle from a vacant /old spider web. Job done!



My Vietnamese / Buddhist housekeeper (and helper / friend) swears I must have been a Buddhist in a former life because of how I release bugs to the outside, rather than squashing them. Between being a vegetarian and saving beetles, maybe you were (our are) one too.


----------



## Victoria08

Let today be a reminder that amazing things can happen when you fight for LOVE and EQUALITY for all. So happy for everyone in the U.S. that finally has the right to marry whoever they want!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Victoria08 said:


> Let today be a reminder that amazing things can happen when you fight for LOVE and EQUALITY for all. So happy for everyone in the U.S. that finally has the right to marry whoever they want!



"Why are there so many songs about rainbows
And what's on the other side
Rainbows are visions
But only illusions
And rainbows have nothing to hide
So we've been told
And some choose to believe it
I know they're wrong, wait and see


*Someday we'll find it
The rainbow connection
The lovers, the dreamers and me"*



*Songwriters*
PAUL WILLIAMS, KENNY ASCHER

I think we found it. I think we ALL found it.
​


----------



## MattB

I'm working from home today. Normally I'll just have some music or podcasts playing in the background, but I thought I'd see if there was any movies or old TV shows I could stream on the tube. 

Oh my gosh...I just saw that Shomi has both seasons of Amazing Stories. I haven't watched these episodes in 30 years. Time to binge!

Oh, and work. I need to work too...


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I got a job offer today that I am very excited about! I've had my education degree for two years but wanted to transition into public schools from private preschool. I have to start as a sub to get my foot in the door but small steps are still steps! :happy: :happy:


----------



## Tad

DitzyBrunette said:


> I got a job offer today that I am very excited about! I've had my education degree for two years but wanted to transition into public schools from private preschool. I have to start as a sub to get my foot in the door but small steps are still steps! :happy: :happy:



Congratulations!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Tad said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## rainly053

have a camping with mt family etui xperia z3 coque samsung galaxy A8


----------



## WTF

my cutie-pie fb broke his shoulder (well someone else broke it for him, it was a big hullabaloo) and no one could take him to the ER, so I volunteered, stayed with him the whole time. poor guy is in a lot of pain and feeling pretty helpless, and hes the type of guy who doesnt ask for help, ever.

he didnt ask for help (other friends asked me to take him), but i assumed the role as nurse and i know he's grateful. he didnt fight with me when i said i was staying over last night and he didnt fight when i said im coming back tonight.

i like being able to help. and the nurturer in me loves taking care of him. making sure he's comfy, taking his meds, eating and drinking. i got him coffee this morning, brushed his sexy long hair... tonight is shower night. *yes* :batting:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Life seems to be going pretty well for me. Work is still work. In February, I moved for the first time in my entire life, 22 years. I'm still with my mom. It's going great, and we love the apartment. Almost have school paid off, and hopefully going to be going back sooner than later. Still with my boyfriend (who was my ex, but we got back together) and it's been about 5 months and that is going well for the most part. I've since started taking generic Prozac about a month ago, for my depression and anxiety, and I think it is helping me. I've seen a big improvement in myself just with my thoughts and actions, but every dog has it's day of course. More often than not I am having empty thoughts rather than being zombie-esque, which a lot of people say have happened to them. My thoughts are more empty, as compared to being full of depressing and negative/worrisome thoughts, and that is a fantastic thing for me. I'm so thankful and happy and hoping things continue to get better. Just figured I would post an update on here since I haven't been on for quite a while and had some people asking about me. I'm alive! I feel alive too, for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Tad

Thanks for checking in . Extra nice that it is with such good news!

How did it happen that you got back together with your ex.?


----------



## x0emnem0x

We basically just stayed friends the entire time we broke up so it was bound to happen. We were doing friends with benefits types of stuff and still talking all day everyday and were the only people we hang out with so one day after getting off the phone he texts me and says "I think I have feelings for you" and pretty much we've just been together again since. He's very emotionally repressed and slightly dealing with aspergers I believe, so he's not always sure what he feels especially relationship wise.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I started spiro as the small step towards hormone replacement therapy.


----------



## Deacone

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I started spiro as the small step towards hormone replacement therapy.



I'm so happy for you!  x

I booked my first session for my next sleeve tattoo today  and also I booked in a test to see if I can donate platelets as well


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

The BEST thing that happened to me Today was the fact that I have lived to see 40 years old, and I can still make some changes in my life.


----------



## Strech11

Happy that.. Hoodie weather is here!! Fall is the most amazing/unique time of the year! And the weathe feels so good!


----------



## Tad

Happy that it is finally election day up here -- that means no more political ads for at least a little while


----------



## Surlysomething

No kidding. I'm so over the ads.





Tad said:


> Happy that it is finally election day up here -- that means no more political ads for at least a little while


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I find got my female hormones and went to a Laverne Cox speech along with the help of a friend, I managed to get her autograph.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

It doesn't have to be scary.


----------



## balletguy

No work today&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## Ruby Ripples

I live in a third floor flat, meaning it's very difficult for me to get out now, due to two different medical conditions. So I've had my name down for four years on the waiting list of the housing association who I rent my flat from, for a ground floor level place. Well, I just found out that my name came to the top of the list and I've been offered a two bedroom (same as now) ground floor level flat, with my own front and back door into my own front and back gardens - in a really nice area. I keep pinching myself to make sure I'm not dreaming, I never expected to be offered a house where this one is. Just over the moon - scared too, as I get four weeks to move and work out how to afford it!


----------



## CleverBomb

Excellent news!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

We celebrated our Silver Wedding Anniversary last May, but that is just a celebration of the legal formalities. Our REAL anniversary celebrates the day, 27 years ago, when we knew that she and I would be 'us' from that time forth. I think we believed it then, despite all the ways in which a relationship can go astray, and - Lo and Behold - it is as true today.

The proximity to the long weekend of Thanksgiving sometimes makes this awkward but also gives us more time to be thankful for all the things that drew us together and kept us together - a time to be thankful for each other.

We'll celebrate, of course, with the usual flowers and dinner, but, at my age (78), we'll have dessert first (and, maybe, last too). Ya never know. I think Ol' St. Pete would understand if I showed up at the Pearly Gates with meringue on my face.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

It's amazing what you can find on google-image. Here's one that represents perfectly what this day means to Mrs Ho Ho and me. If it appeals to you, feel free to use it. It is also available as a tee shirt.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

CleverBomb said:


> Excellent news!



Thank you! I'm just so delighted, I still can't quite believe that I'll be spending Christmas in a new house, with back door in my kitchen to let the lovely cooking smells and steam out. :happy:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Ho Ho Tai said:


> We celebrated our Silver Wedding Anniversary last May, but that is just a celebration of the legal formalities. Our REAL anniversary celebrates the day, 27 years ago, when we knew that she and I would be 'us' from that time forth. I think we believed it then, despite all the ways in which a relationship can go astray, and - Lo and Behold - it is as true today.
> 
> The proximity to the long weekend of Thanksgiving sometimes makes this awkward but also gives us more time to be thankful for all the things that drew us together and kept us together - a time to be thankful for each other.
> 
> We'll celebrate, of course, with the usual flowers and dinner, but, at my age (78), we'll have dessert first (and, maybe, last too). Ya never know. I think Ol' St. Pete would understand if I showed up at the Pearly Gates with meringue on my face.



Oh how lovely, many congratulations! I am a great believer in dessert first, it's one of the perks of being a grown-up!


----------



## Snow Angel

I'm happy to be off work for a couple of days!!!


----------



## Snow Angel

Happy to finally get our new tablets in today.


----------



## swamptoad

I'm happy that we still have free syrius xm radio in our car. Limited Edition is the classic Christmas station. And its been cool to bounce around from that to 80s, 90s, or Spectrum.


----------



## CleverBomb

We took our French Bulldog to the local dog park, and after a little initial shyness, he played around nicely with more dogs than he's ever seen at once (at least since he was a puppy, and maybe not even then). It was pretty cool to see how well he fit in, for his first large-group socialization experience. 

He was a Very Good Boy! YesHeWas!


----------



## Snow Angel

I'm happy this is what we call our workout day at work, we will have Monday and Tuesday off.


----------



## GoodDaySir

my new beau made me a hefty pan of mac&cheese, and he wrote my name with pieces of cheese on top!


----------



## bigmac

I'm going to be a grandfather!


----------



## swamptoad

bigmac said:


> I'm going to be a grandfather!




Very awesome. :bow:


Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## DianaSSBBW

We had elections in Venezuela yesterday!! Citizens came from everywhere to exercise their right to vote!! Many chartered airplanes from Miami, Houston and New York because in the last two elections due to corruption votes from abroad were not acknowledged. Venezuela has a long road ahead but 17 years of a Communism are over. The CHAVES era will finally end.


----------



## supersizebbw

Made some positive changes in my life and sticking to them...really happy about that


----------



## Victoria08

After being MIA on here for far longer than I had anticipated, I think I'm ready to jump back into the swing of things. 
I'll apologize now to those of you that got quite fed up of me posting in the 'what are you listening to' thread, because I will certainly resume posting in there


----------



## swamptoad

Rebecca and I are drinking Jager mixed with Mountain Dew Voltage rather than the usual Red Bull. Very tasty! :eat2:

Feeling happy. lol :happy:


----------



## CPProp

Having a troupe of little fat fairies on my Christmas tree. 

View attachment DSCF9173.JPG


----------



## swamptoad

*Rebecca and I are drinking Jager mixed with Fanta Pineapple soda and sweet and sour mix rather than the usual Red Bull. Very tasty! :eat2:

Feeling happy. lol :happy:*


----------



## x0emnem0x

5 days before Christmas and I'm actually in a Christmas mood. All we need here in Illinois is a little bit of snow (as long as it melts after Saturday lol). It's wasn't supposed to snow until next Monday though, unfortunately. Now it just says sunny... the weather is weird. Oh well, we can wish... My mom will be at work on Christmas, and we normally don't have our family gatherings until the weekend after Thanksgiving/Christmas, so I'll spend Friday with Jons family, and then Saturday is my family Christmas, and he will be with my family. This will be my second Christmas with his family, but last year was more of a... I was a "friend" spending Christmas with them, and barely knew any of them. This year I'm still nervous, but I get to have the actual girlfriend card.


----------



## swamptoad

x0emnem0x said:


> 5 days before Christmas and I'm actually in a Christmas mood. All we need here in Illinois is a little bit of snow (as long as it melts after Saturday lol). It's wasn't supposed to snow until next Monday though, unfortunately. Now it just says sunny... the weather is weird. Oh well, we can wish... My mom will be at work on Christmas, and we normally don't have our family gatherings until the weekend after Thanksgiving/Christmas, so I'll spend Friday with Jons family, and then Saturday is my family Christmas, and he will be with my family. This will be my second Christmas with his family, but last year was more of a... I was a "friend" spending Christmas with them, and barely knew any of them. This year I'm still nervous, but I get to have the actual girlfriend card.




Hopefully you'll have a great time and be a bit less nervous this time around. Rebecca and I are going to spend Christmas with my Grandmother. We've got warmer weather here (once again.) It just never stays cold for very long in Louisiana. I also hope that we don't get stuck with rain on Dec. 25th. It'll be partly cloudy the day before Christmas and then raining the day after. Clear at 77 isn't too bad for a forecast. Wish we could have snow as well. We might still get snow; I just don't see it happening in December.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got an Xbox One today


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I got an Xbox One today



A belated Christmas gift or a gift to yourself?


----------



## Kristal

Successfully working through many relationship issues in therapy


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A belated Christmas gift or a gift to yourself?



A combination of the two


----------



## swamptoad

I'm pleased to be just simply away from _work_, bleh. Too much sickness going around.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Kristal said:


> Successfully working through many relationship issues in therapy





ClutchingIA19 said:


> A combination of the two



I'm happy for both of you!



swamptoad said:


> I'm pleased to be just simply away from _work_, bleh. Too much sickness going around.



I hear that Jeffrey!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

I bought some RAM for my laptop and I can't wait for it to get here! I needs it.


----------



## Tad

Finnland beat Russia for the World Junior Hockey Championship. So happy for the Finns -- they came from behind to knock off first Canada, then Sweden, and finally Russia. What a tournament for the host team!


----------



## Snow Angel

I enjoyed eating out with my hubby at Outback.


----------



## Micara

One week from now, I will be boarding my cruise to Aruba and Bonaire!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Definitely have the next 3 days off of work, gonna sleep in tomorrow, possibly hit the gym, aaaand mayhaps hang out with my babe. Also got to hang out with him tonight, and we snuggled, and watched Roseanne while we ate a Jacks pizza. So much fun doing the simple things with him. Then Monday we might possibly go search for new beds for his kids room! Should be a fun few days.


----------



## GoodDaySir

Had sex last night that was so good, I cried. I had a crazy orgasm and just cried. 

Is that weird? It was just like a very overwhelming thing. A happy overwhelming thing.

He was still on top of me, doing his thing and I just held him tight and cried into his shoulder. What an amazing feeling- a crymax! lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

GoodDaySir said:


> Had sex last night that was so good, I cried. I had a crazy orgasm and just cried.
> 
> Is that weird? It was just like a very overwhelming thing. A happy overwhelming thing.
> 
> He was still on top of me, doing his thing and I just held him tight and cried into his shoulder. What an amazing feeling- a crymax! lol



Lol! Not weird at all, but pretty awesome. Not everyone has had that experience, including me! Maybe someday.


----------



## LumpySmile

swamptoad said:


> *Rebecca and I are drinking Jager mixed with Fanta Pineapple soda and sweet and sour mix rather than the usual Red Bull. Very tasty! :eat2:*
> 
> *Feeling happy. lol :happy:*


 
I used to enjoy Jager with Dr. Pepper!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

GoodDaySir said:


> Had sex last night that was so good, I cried. I had a crazy orgasm and just cried.
> 
> Is that weird? It was just like a very overwhelming thing. A happy overwhelming thing.
> 
> He was still on top of me, doing his thing and I just held him tight and cried into his shoulder. What an amazing feeling- a crymax! lol



Wish like hell I had this ability :doh:


----------



## Snow Angel

I'm happy that I got my hair cut today and styled a little different for a change.


----------



## CPProp

That I caught the last flight for the day from Zurich (CH) to Birmingham (UK) after an intensive 3 day training course.


----------



## joey86

After the absolutely awful 4 months I've had... you would not believe what I have been through! You could not make it up! However, I'm happy my house purchase is going through ok, I've got a new job with a big pay rise and after my BMW was written off I picked up my new Mercedes today


----------



## Tad

Glad things are looking up, Joey. Enjoy the new wheels


----------



## x0emnem0x

Got three moles removed on my face. They've always made me super self conscious but now they're gone! Hopefully they heal well. On top of that, I may get 2 more removed from my neck but otherwise today is nice, I'm off work, ordered Jimmy Johns and get to hang with my babe later.


----------



## supersizebbw

I did all the things I needed to do for the day, really happy with myself


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I'm in a new relationship with a lady that I really care.


----------



## x0emnem0x

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I'm in a new relationship with a lady that I really care.



Yay! That is always the best. Well wishes.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Leo dicaprio won the damn oscar.


----------



## canadianbbw4u

I just booked flights to Mexico for 19 days!!! My b'f is finally home after working away from home for over 3 months.


----------



## FreeThinker

I'm quite pleased that my company got me out of the 2014 Peterbilt 587 that I've had for the last year and a half and into a 2015 Volvo 670.

Less sleeper room, but _much_ nicer to drive, with many controls that I had to stretch for on the Pete's dashboard now within reach with my hands on the wheel.



Brum, brum!


----------



## Victoria08

Finally convinced the dealership that there is something definitely not right with my car and it was NOT being caused by my driving (which is what they told me on 3 separate occasions. Because, ya know. I'm a woman and I couldn't _possibly_ be driving the correct way and I _definitely_ don't know anything about cars!  )
Getting my clutch replaced - at no cost to me. I call that a win.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Spring message May 2016


Friends - I sent this message to a number of off-board friends. Why not send it to my Dimensions friends too? I am putting links in the photography and exercise threads also.

Even though the sun was shining, I was feeling a bit morose. So many of my body parts hurt or didnt work. How was I going to enjoy the day?

Then I heard a tapping on my window. It was Spring, newly arrived in Minnesota. See all the presents I have brought for you! I looked out and there they were, all shades of white, yellow and green. Those dandelions, such a nuisance in the summer, are so welcome in the spring. (Those tender young leaves make a great salad!)

I replied, "Spring, my old friend, you are as young as ever while I have become an old man. I think I had better stay inside and rest my broken body parts."

Oh, come on!, she said, We have been friends for so long! Ill lend you what you need. Now, come out and play with me.

I did and it was delightful! The air was refreshing and I could feel new life creeping into my arms and legs.

Why dont you and your dear wife hop on your bikes?, she said. Ill show you a new trail that I have decorated just for you.

We mounted our bikes and I took a few spins, until my legs were under me. Then off we went.

True to her word, Spring took us on a glorious bike path through the woods, tall trees and greenery on every side, interspersed with the yellows and blues of spring flowers. The path was new and perfectly smooth. There was a new wooden bridge over a wetlands area, long and wide and also smooth. Birds and frogs were doing their spring dances all around us. We did 16 miles and wished it were a hundred. We could have gone back and forth but had other things to do to.

When we got home, Spring assured us that her gifts would stay with us and grow into the gifts of summer, but she had to leave us temporarily. There were lots of other older folks, lonely folks, folks who needed a bit of encouragement to be what they were meant to be.

But I feel that Spring has not traveled very far away. I feel her presence in every kiss I share with my wife. 

View attachment crab apple hill May 7 2016 - 5.jpg


View attachment crab apple hill blossoms May 7 2016 -6.jpg


View attachment Dandelions hill May 7 2016 -7.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

I woke up next to him, and that made everything better.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Ever been so happy for someone that it just makes you happy!!

Sitting at my desk at work, I look up and see somebody that I have not seen in years. He was also my sister's best friend from a few years back.
Here is the summary conversation...
Me: Hi..(surprised) What are you doing here? Don't you live like, across the country?
Friend: I did, but I now took a job in the area.
Me: How did you know to find me here?
Friend: I read somewhere that you now had a business here.
Me: So, guess I should call you Dr. now (he has finished a PhD since I last saw him)
Friend: Smiles and asked Where is your sister? 
Me: At the House
Friend: She is not at the house, I went to the house, went in, called her name and she did not answer.
Me: you went in?!!!:doh:
Friend: yep, door was open
Me: People are now starting to wonder who this tall and handsome gentleman is - so I pick up the phone, call the house, my sister answers - and I say - Somebody is here looking for you, he went to the house and you did not answer.. and I hand over the phone to the new visitor.

Happy, happy for them..


----------



## LumpySmile

Truly thankful for a good night's rest and a quiet, lazy morning.


----------



## Victoria08

I hope I'm not jinxing anything...but life has been really good recently. Everything is calm and everyone in my life is happy.
Can't ask for anything more


----------



## Am Jim

x0emnem0x said:


> Got three moles removed on my face. They've always made me super self conscious but now they're gone! Hopefully they heal well. On top of that, I may get 2 more removed from my neck but otherwise today is nice, I'm off work, ordered Jimmy Johns and get to hang with my babe later.



Little things can make a huge quality of life improvement. Glad you got it done!


----------



## ssbbwhoneybee

It may not mean much to some, but I am just happy to be alive! To see another day means I have another chance!


----------



## Adamantoise

ssbbwhoneybee said:


> It may not mean much to some, but I am just happy to be alive! To see another day means I have another chance!



Oh, I hope everything's okay.


----------



## Pattie Vincent

It's a long weekend for me yay!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Yesterday I got engaged to my girlfriend!


----------



## Tad

Iannathedriveress said:


> Yesterday I got engaged to my girlfriend!



That is awesome! Congrats to the two of you   

=======================================

A couple of the nicest guys you could ever meet bought the other half of our semi-detached house a couple of years ago, and they got married on the weekend. They'd been looking pretty stressed the last couple of months and from what we could gather there had been some stress about whether or not to invite certain relatives that were not supporters of gay marriage. We happened to be outside yesterday when they got home and they both looked so relaxed and happy and apparently the wedding went just perfectly. So happy for them!

Amusingly, a couple of young women just bought the house next to them, moving in at the end of the month. If those two aren't married yet perhaps they could pick up pointers on dealing with some of those family issues?


----------



## Sculptor

My little trees gave me another lemon today


----------



## FreeThinker

When trees give you lemons, make lemonade!

When bushes give you raspberries, just ignore them; You're better than that.


----------



## Sculptor

FreeThinker said:


> When trees give you lemons, make lemonade!
> 
> When bushes give you raspberries, just ignore them; You're better than that.



Lol  they're Meyers, my favorite


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm one day closer to my week off paid vacation.  Also, going to an awesome concert with my babe on Sunday!


----------



## Angel

I received a very thoughtful and unexpected gift this week; something that has made me happy; and something that I dearly cherish.


----------



## Sculptor

I turned the tables on a phone call from my mom and actually won a rousing game of "Guess Who Died." If you've never been sucked into this game, it's because you're not yet 30 yrs old.


----------



## Sculptor

Helped one of my staff members plan a party for her hub's bday  the rest of the day was all nose to the stone


----------



## Tad

I’ve been making some changes to my morning routine, and so far I seem to be successful on two out of three goals: getting more consistent about doing a few exercises in the morning and eating my breakfast just a little bit later so that I’m that little bit less hungry by lunch time. 

So far I've not actually succeeded at getting out of the door the five to ten minutes earlier that I wanted to achieve, but that may take either a little more preparation the evening before, or more desire to go to my job.


----------



## Pattie Vincent

Happy and excited that it will snow tomorrow!!!!


----------



## ODFFA

A little cryptic, but.... I'm happy to see that people have spoken up. Even though it took some time and (perhaps _because_) I didn't feel I had the strength to myself.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

After having to set my alarm for 4 AM on Friday and 6 AM on Saturday, really HAPPY that my alarm will be set for 9 AM for Sunday.


----------



## Tad

My wife is an amazing Mom to our son, but after he was born she seemed to lose some of the whimsy that had been part of her character. Now that he is in University and hanging in there OK, it feels like she's rediscovering some of those less focused, more silly, sides to herself. So that is a general happy ....

.... leading to the specific. On an impulse she ordered this skirt. It came in today, she was eager to show it to me, and is making plans to wear it to a couple of Christmas season events. I can see that she has a bit of an internal war still between 'I shouldn't have spent the money on something so silly for myself' versus 'I'm really glad I did this, it is just so silly and fun!" But overall, the happy side is winning.

And yes the skirt is silly, but honestly it looks kind of cool on her -- I think it works better in 2X than on the thinner model on the web site. And that is another happy, not so long ago she might have gotten turned off of it after taking measurements and realizing she'd have to order a 2X, but she doesn't seem to have been bothered at all, so maybe gaining a little more peace with her body too?

So all sorts of happys for me, all linked together


----------



## socrates74

Moments ago I stopped being unhappy.


----------



## Tad

My company had a kind of meh Christmas party this year, lunch at a restaurant and a few drink ticket &#8211; but at least we got the afternoon off. Anyway the happy is following up on my post a few up the thread; wife wore the light up star skirt, and people loved it &#8211; a couple took pictures as one of the highlights of the party. Also interesting to me, in terms of her feelings about her body, is that when people asked her about batteries, a few times she pulled up her top and pulled down the skirt enough to show the battery pack, incidentally showing a fair slice of belly & hip. 

By the time we left it was getting dark outside and she had kept it on, and we just missed a bus so were hanging around downtown for an extra fifteen minutes and she got several comments from complete strangers who loved it &#8211; and this really doesn’t happen much in Ottawa which tends to be a pretty reserved city. One lady even asked if she could take a picture as she wanted to work on making something like that herself (we told her where Wife bought it, but I guess this lady is the crafty type). It was a lot of fun!

She also realized that, given that it is just pull on with an elastic waist, and not too long, come better weather again she could pull it on over shorts when biking at night to really make sure she was seen!


----------



## Fleur

My guinea pig is relaxed when she sleeps on me.
She's so cute!:wubu:


----------



## Tad

Tad said:


> My company had a kind of meh Christmas party this year, lunch at a restaurant and a few drink ticket  but at least we got the afternoon off. Anyway the happy is following up on my post a few up the thread; wife wore the light up star skirt, and people loved it  a couple took pictures as one of the highlights of the party. Also interesting to me, in terms of her feelings about her body, is that when people asked her about batteries, a few times she pulled up her top and pulled down the skirt enough to show the battery pack, incidentally showing a fair slice of belly & hip.
> 
> By the time we left it was getting dark outside and she had kept it on, and we just missed a bus so were hanging around downtown for an extra fifteen minutes and she got several comments from complete strangers who loved it  and this really doesnt happen much in Ottawa which tends to be a pretty reserved city. One lady even asked if she could take a picture as she wanted to work on making something like that herself (we told her where Wife bought it, but I guess this lady is the crafty type). It was a lot of fun!
> 
> She also realized that, given that it is just pull on with an elastic waist, and not too long, come better weather again she could pull it on over shorts when biking at night to really make sure she was seen!



I didn't think to get any pictures, but a co-worker got one of her with the one guy who found a very Christmasy outfit, so briefly here it is.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

. . . about so many things I can't begin to relate them in one post, but that won't keep me from posting other tear-jerkers later.

Tonight, my local son and his family (including four of my grandchildren) came over to celebrate Christmas. I had explained earlier that this year would be somewhat different. Rather than showering the kids with expensive presents, we used the money to buy a substantial quantity of soup mixes from North Bay Trading (a N.A. company originally set u to market wild rice, picked by local indigenous people) and had it sent to the local Dorothy Day shelter and kitchen. We prepared the same soups for the family. The kids understood, and accepted, the message. I told them that they were contributors too, and because of that, quite a few people would be sheltered and would have a warm meal to sustain them.

Of course, our soup meal was augmented with such things as apple pie and ice cream, so the kids didn't suffer too much.

I mentioned to them that, in addition to i-phones and i-pads, there are also i-gifts, given from the heart with an understanding of the needs of the recipient. Such gifts work both ways. A gift from your heart doesn't empty your heart, but fills it even fuller. 

"Well, in Whoville they say  that the Grinchs small heart grew three sizes that day. And then  the true meaning of Christmas came through, and the Grinch found the strength of*ten Grinches, plus two!"

I leave you with this quote from The Christmas Carol:

"There are many things from which I might have derived good, by which I have not profited, I dare say,' returned the nephew. 'Christmas among the rest. But I am sure I have always thought of Christmas time, when it has come roundapart from the veneration due to its sacred name and origin, if anything belonging to it can be apart from thatas a good time; a kind, forgiving, charitable, pleasant time; the only time I know of, in the long calendar of the year, when men and women seem by one consent to open their shut-up hearts freely, and to think of people below them as if they really were fellow-passengers to the grave, and not another race of creatures bound on other journeys. And therefore, uncle, though it has never put a scrap of gold or silver in my pocket, I believe that it _has_ done me good, and _will_ do me good; and I say, God bless it! 
&#8213; Charles Dickens, A Christmas Carol


----------



## Tracyarts

My husband brought home an extra wide, extra sturdy swiveling office chair on wheels (his office is being remodeled, employees could scavenge the outdated stuff from storage). This morning I figured out that if I have it in the kitchen, I can sit on it, and push off from the corner of the cabinets with my feet and spin myself around super fast. So. Much. Fun!


----------



## CPProp

It's the first day of a brand new year with all new shiney aims and desires


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I just got my name legally changed.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Iannathedriveress said:


> I just got my name legally changed.


 
Good for you!


----------



## Leem

Iannathedriveress said:


> I just got my name legally changed.



Happy for you.


----------



## Pattie Vincent

That my family are here with me... both happy and healthy.


----------



## Tracyarts

I found my set of china while cleaning out the garage, in preparation for moving later this year. I thought that it, like everything else of value, had "disappeared" from my parents' house before my mom's siblings gave me the keys after I inherited it. But for whatever reason, it was still there and got brought over here and stored when I sold the house and had to empty the remaining items. I guess since it was wrapped up in ratty old newspaper, inside a dirty old box, it got overlooked during the looting and pillaging. This weekend, I'll unbox it, see what's there, clean it, and pack it back up properly. 

It's not really valuable, but when I was a baby, the bank my parents used had a promotion, where you got a piece of china every time you made a deposit into a savings account. So she collected a set for me to have when I grew up. It's pretty though, the pattern is "teahouse rose". And replacement pieces are plentiful and affordable online. So I can complete my set.


----------



## LumpySmile

Tracyarts said:


> replacement pieces are plentiful and affordable online. So I can complete my set.



That alone is worth being happy about!


----------



## LumpySmile

Cheap mistint paint color I like with _real_ true ONE coat coverage!!!


----------



## Tad

At the university my son is attending the union covering the contract lecturers and teaching assistants was set to go on strike today. They had the picket lines set up at the entrances to the university, all the warnings about traffic and transit disruptions were on the radio -- then in the 7am news it was announced that they'd just come to agreement on a new contract, the strike was off, the picket lines were going away, etc.

I'm glad my son isn't going to have to put up with that disruption! (and I hope that those poor people got a somewhat better deal. Under the old contract a contract lecturer -- that generally means they have a PhD -- with a full teaching load was apparently only making something like $30k a year).


----------



## LumpySmile

Education is the craziest industry... Requires master's/phd's to earn half what a plumber earns a year.


----------



## Tad

LumpySmile said:


> Education is the craziest industry... Requires master's/phd's to earn half what a plumber earns a year.



Supply and demand in part, I think. And of course if you actually manage to become a tenured professor you will be quite comfortable, and if you can bring in extra research funding or license some of your research, etc, some of them do very well for themselves indeed. But for sure below the tenured professor level it is a pure mill, where they grind them down and see who keeps coming back for more (or sure seems that way)

Also a couple of overdue happies: 

Despite all three of us being sick in varying degrees and ways and son have a mid-term that evening, we got off to see a concert on Friday that we'd bought son tickets for as a Christmas present. And it was good and we all had an excellent time. So glad that we pulled ourselves together to go!

There is a two-week long music festival in town each Summer, and this year there was a fair number of acts that various of the family want to go see (Muse, Melissa Etheridge, 50 Cent, A Tribe Called Red, Death From Above 1979, July Talk, Tegan & Sarah, Pink, Sam Roberts....), and wife pulled off her usual on-line magic and managed to snag the cheapest passes for all of us (they sell so many at the lowest price, then some more at a higher price, then more at a higher price, etc). Still adds up to enough, but worth it for how many shows I think we'll be going to


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

LumpySmile said:


> Education is the craziest industry... Requires master's/phd's to earn half what a plumber earns a year.



So would you rather fix a clogged brain or a clogged drain? Besides, the plumber we have had since year 2000 is more intelligent and has a better grasp of both pipes and world issues that most Ph.Ds I've met.


----------



## Leem

Cleaning out a drain is way faster, easier and has a higher probability of success than cleaning out a brain. 

But today I am happy about watching the new set of Midsomer Murders. I love British Mysteries.


----------



## LumpySmile

So happy I left the city behind... Such a beautiful starscape out tonight.

I've said it before, but I don't mind saying it again; if you can't see the Milky Way on a gorgeous night like tonight, you have too many neighbors.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

LumpySmile said:


> So happy I left the city behind... Such a beautiful starscape out tonight.
> 
> I've said it before, but I don't mind saying it again; if you can't see the Milky Way on a gorgeous night like tonight, you have too many neighbors.



Lumpy - On cloudy nights, you might enjoy this website and e-mail newsletter. There are hundreds of astronomical websites, but this one brings the Heavens down to Earth.

Earth & Sky news.

For a wider range of topics and a bit more depth, try this one.
Cloudy Nights

Finally, speaking of near neighbors, I gave this composite to Mrs Ho Ho for a recent anniversary. It is the Andromeda Galaxy, a twin to the Milky Way; a mere 2.5 million light-years distant. Even at that distance, if you could see the whole thing, edge to edge, it would cover as much width as six full moons. This captive version hangs, illuminated, on our wall. 

View attachment HandsF.2-a.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

for the existence of seasonal fruit - apples, peaches, berries of all kinds. While the best are always the locally grown ones, sold in seasons at the Farmer's Market, we do indulge in produce flown into Minnesota from other parts of the country, and from far-off lands. One of my e-mail friends regularly titillates me with descriptions of S.E. U.S. peaches, plucked ripe from the tree. While we may never experience these, we feel blessed for what we have.

And then there is the best 'fruit' of all - home-grown in the garden of love, always in season, plentiful 24/7 and all year 'round. Storage is never a problem - there are so many places to put them.

I mean kisses, of course. You can find them all over, but the very best are home-grown.


----------



## Tad

A bunch of (mostly women's) sport geeking out making me happy today:

- The US women's hockey team got hockey USA to finally give their players better support, after nearly sitting out the world championships (being held in Michigan this year). I'm so happy that they finally got a better deal!

- Rachel Homan's rink just demolished the field at the women's world curling championship. Nice job for a rink from my town 

- Canadian women were sitting in spots 2 and 3 after the short program at the world figure skating championship. To those who don't follow the sport carefully this may not be much of a surprise, but despite the large number of girls who start off in figure skating in Canada, Canadian women have had relatively little success internationally. In men's, pairs, and dance Canada does well, but I can't remember when Canada had two women threatening to place well. (they may yet crash and burn in the long program on Friday, but at least they are showing that they _can _skate with the best in the world, now to see if they can do so consistently ... ) 

- One of those skaters is coached by Ravi Walia, who competed at the national level in Canada for many years, only once winning a (bronze) medal. His persistence and dedication made him a favorite, so seeing him having success as a coach is kind of cool too.


----------



## Tad

The Senators - Rangers (NHL playoff) series is being shown on CBC -- i.e. over the air and not just on cable. In other words, I get to watch the game tonight  

 (Now I just hope the Sens make it a pleasant experience!)


----------



## VaianaBBW

I'm happy about my new PS 4 game


----------



## LumpySmile

Just took a walk along the edge of the river valley before supper... Sun setting over the mountains, still bright with snow from the storm earlier this week. Slight breeze, but no real wind, and no mud.  Sun felt SO good. Couple bunnies out enjoying their evening. Saw a pair of crows flying along the valley. I think they may have been on a date, they sure were flying together fancy. The cottonwood trees are budded, the greasewood and the elms are leafing out. Junipers are thick with berries. The grass patches are so lush and green against the red clay... 

Springtime in God's country... That's what I'm happy about today


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

LumpySmile said:


> Just took a walk along the edge of the river valley before supper... Sun setting over the mountains, still bright with snow from the storm earlier this week. Slight breeze, but no real wind, and no mud.  Sun felt SO good. Couple bunnies out enjoying their evening. Saw a pair of crows flying along the valley. I think they may have been on a date, they sure were flying together fancy. The cottonwood trees are budded, the greasewood and the elms are leafing out. Junipers are thick with berries. The grass patches are so lush and green against the red clay...
> 
> Springtime in God's country... That's what I'm happy about today



Lumpy - That's creative, descriptive, poetic - and just plain beautiful. A lovely addition to this thread.


----------



## DragonFly

Finally stopped raining....it would seem as if I am easy to please... but alas no. Just tired of the rain


----------



## Tracyarts

Moving just got real. Our realtor called and asked for the listing numbers of our 5 favorite houses, search area boundaries, and must-have/dealbreaker features. He's going to have some properties to go look at in person by the weekend. August seemed so far away, but now it feels like no time at all until it happens. We're moving out of the city, and that feels exciting and scary at the same time.


----------



## LumpySmile

Tracyarts said:


> Moving just got real. Our realtor called and asked for the listing numbers of our 5 favorite houses, search area boundaries, and must-have/dealbreaker features. He's going to have some properties to go look at in person by the weekend.



Good luck househunting! It's a real process, and can take time. Don't let your emotion get the better of you! Houses for sale are kind of like buses. Another will come along any minute. 



Tracyarts said:


> We're moving out of the city, and that feels exciting and scary at the same time.



Congratulations. I hope you love it, I highly recommend it. I know I'll die before I move back to a city


----------



## LumpySmile

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Lumpy - That's creative, descriptive, poetic - and just plain beautiful. A lovely addition to this thread.



I agree, Ho Ho. But I can't take credit for any of it. Someone far better than me created it. I just did my best to share it with all of you


----------



## Tracyarts

LumpySmile said:


> Congratulations. I hope you love it, I highly recommend it. I know I'll die before I move back to a city



This past fall, after I had my first stroke, I spent every weekend with my inlaws out in the country while my husband worked his seasonal weekend job. After they had retired, they moved into a very rural area between small towns. It was exactly what I needed and I really feel that I need to move out of the city at this stage in my life for wellness purposes. We can't move as far from the city as they did, my husband still works just north of the city limits and needs a reasonable commute. And I need to be close enough to a stroke center hospital and healthcare providers to keep on top of my health. But it'll be the exburbs or a semi-rural area for sure. 

I'm trading being near the beach and bay for being near a national forest and a large lake. But that's okay, the beach will still be within reasonable daytrip distance. And it'll be fun to explore the forest and lake. 

I just want to hurry up and move and be done with it.


----------



## Tracyarts

Today's happy: I sold another kaleidoscope on Etsy! I've been working on another batch of them to list by the end of the week, and the sale helped get me into the creative zone.


----------



## joey86

I'm happy that today is my last day of work for 4 days, I decided to return to this great site and I have alot to be happy about.


----------



## Tracyarts

Well, it looks like we found a little house to buy. Crossing my fingers now that the paperwork goes through smoothly.

It won't be out in the country, but it is technically just inside the border of a national forest, so while there are some small neighborhoods (this house is in one of them) and small businesses along the highway, there is no heavy industry, no large subdivisions, and no large retail centers in the immediate area. But it is still halfway between two decent sized cities, about 20 minutes from each, and just under an hour from Houston. So easily accessible to anything we need. 

I wasn't expecting anything to happen this fast, but we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## Leem

Good luck with the house. I hope it works out Tracy, hopefully it will help your health.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Mrs Ho Ho and I just got back from a shopping trip - to Lane Bryant! Need I say more?


----------



## Am Jim

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Mrs Ho Ho and I just got back from a shopping trip - to Lane Bryant! Need I say more?



Very nice! &#128077;


----------



## LumpySmile

Have you ever had a moment at work (even if it's just a moment) that makes you think, "I can't believe they're PAYING ME for this!"

I had one of those tonight.

If you haven't, I hope you will sometime.....


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Clean sheets!


----------



## Leem

I have the most beautiful purple iris that has bloomed in my yard. The purple is so vivid.


----------



## LumpySmile

Dodged a MAJOR bullet with an expensive house repair the previous owner is paying for!


----------



## Tad

LumpySmile said:


> Dodged a MAJOR bullet with an expensive house repair the previous owner is paying for!



Phew! That must have been some stress, but glad it worked out.


----------



## swamptoad

My wife and I had some very tasty mongolian at a nice restaurant earlier today! :eat2:


----------



## Champaigne

I was very productive today and that makes me really happy. I finally got around to redecorating my home office. 

Wasn't anything crazy, but I painted one wall grey, the rest is white. I added a black, fluffy rug (I've been pondering on the right one for quite some time now), and I added some roller blinds to control the light streaming in. I used to have curtains, but it got too dusty and took too much work to clean, so I opted for something much easier to use and quicker to clean. 

I also re-organized my bookshelves.


----------



## DragonFly

I actually was awake and out of bed before noon! Miracles do happen.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I'm getting hooked onto Doctor Who.


----------



## LumpySmile

That time of year again! :eat2:


----------



## Tad

Are those peppers you are roasting?


----------



## AmyJo1976

DragonFly said:


> I actually was awake and out of bed before noon! Miracles do happen.


 Not planning on that for the next couple of days


----------



## LumpySmile

Tad said:


> Are those peppers you are roasting?



Green chiles! The gastronomical delight of the southwest! Picture's not of me, but a vendor. When the roasters show up at the farmers markets and outside the grocery stores it is a magical time of year indeed. :happy:


----------



## Stuffingkit

I've just had a really really awesome day!


----------



## AuntHen

Very excited to see the new Death Note series soon. I loved the anime. Now I just wish a new season of Shokugeki no Soma (Food Wars) would come out!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got my degree in the mail.


----------



## Tad

Nice to have it in hand


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

That I moved to Florida a little over a month ago with my sister and everything is going extremely well! We are both gainfully employed and we are renting an adorable house that we love and we are happy!


----------



## Tad

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> That I moved to Florida a little over a month ago with my sister and everything is going extremely well! We are both gainfully employed and we are renting an adorable house that we love and we are happy!



Glad it is working out so well for you


----------



## AuntHen

Death Note & Snacks


----------



## landshark

College football starts tomorrow. NFL is right around the corner!


----------



## AuntHen

I am happy about how my life is going, where I am headed at present. A lot of very recent personal growth and reflection. It feels good to be content or learning to be more content inwardly with myself. It's a work in progess though


----------



## Champaigne

What made me happy today? Let me tell you....I am so happy that at last, my very elegant Catalina Dress arrived. I wasn't expecting for this to arrive today but yeah It was such an amazing dress. I will wear this on my birthday this saturday


----------



## DragonFly

Took a big step in reinventing my life.... happy right now but I guarantee I will be posting in the what is pissing me off thread in about 20 minutes


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

I had a great day off today! Loving my new hair colors! And that I had a fantastic 2 hour massage tonight and will sleep like a baby this evening!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

Five day music festival to attend starting tonight, with beautiful weather forecast for the whole thing (like seriously, this is the nicest week we've had all Summer I think). Tonight kicking off with the elusive (reclusive?) Alan Rayman.


----------



## Tad

Taking the bus home today I got lucky and caught one of the new double decker ones -- blasting past all the cars crawling down the expressway cause you are in the bus lane is even better when you also get to literally look down on the cars


----------



## MattB

Since it's past midnight in my time zone, I'm happy that it's almost bedtime today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tad said:


> Taking the bus home today I got lucky and caught one of the new double decker ones -- blasting past all the cars crawling down the expressway cause you are in the bus lane is even better when you also get to literally look down on the cars



Never rode a double decker. However, there is a coffee shop in my town that is made of an old double decker bus. Kind of fun


----------



## BurgerMePlease

LumpySmile said:


> That time of year again! :eat2:



That's awesome! Yummy!


----------



## BurgerMePlease

Right now I'm happy because my Buckeyes won! O- H !!


----------



## Tad

First day under new corporate overlords, and at least they paid for a good lunch and good coffee. Will see how everything else goes, but I admit that did help put me in a more accepting frame of mind


----------



## swamptoad

My wife and I went to Pet Smart to get some suckerfish (plecos) and they gave us 3 for free because they were cleaning all of the fish tanks this evening. Very nice of them. :happy: We put them in the tank and our vanilla lobster (Pearl) starting chasing them ....but I got some frozen bloodworms and fed her and last remaining goldfish (Squiggly.)

I guess Pearl was starving. lol


----------



## bricklister

Waking up with some stuff to do.


----------



## Tad

Just got word that a former co-worker's wife scanned as fully free from cancer after a long and grueling struggle with it that had looked really grim for a while. Thank you modern medicine! 

There is something about getting good news when you were expecting bad news that really buoys the spirit.


----------



## Blackjack

For Thanksgiving yesterday, my mother and I made a last-minute decision to cook a dinner and bring it to my sister and her husband at the hospital. I made the turkey- first time ever, and it came out pretty fucking great- and we packed it up and drove there. It wasn't a spectacular spread, but it was good enough, and it made the day special for them.

It's been a special week, too. My sister was in the hospital because on Sunday night, her water broke- and after a full day of labor, they decided to do a C-section. 

My nephew Mark was born just after midnight on Tuesday. Yesterday was the first time my mother got to hold her grandchild. It was such an amazing experience.


----------



## Kristal

Not having to go to back to work until Monday


----------



## BurgerMePlease

I'm happy because my daughter is home from college for the weekend, spent a wonderful Thanksgiving day with family, and the Buckeyes beat Michigan.


----------



## Tad

Now THAT was a classic Grey Cup game! (Championship game of the Canadian Football League). Having to shovel off key parts of the field between plays, a 99 yard passing play, a 109 yard fumble return, and a late fourth quarter comeback for the win by the underdogs.

I'm sad I wasn't there in person (except kind of glad because I'm a bit under the weather and sitting in the cold and snow for hours probably wouldn't have helped), but I'm at least glad that Ottawa laid on the proper Grey Cup weather


----------



## LumpySmile

Honestly I'm just happy to have a day off to rest!


----------



## swamptoad

LumpySmile said:


> Honestly I'm just happy to have a day off to rest!



Likewise!


I've been fighting off a cold with allergies on top of that. Worked 3 twelve hour shifts ... now I have 4 days off to recuperate. :happy:


----------



## DJ_S

I'm actually happy to be in Australia for a moment, as I have support & family.


----------



## AmyJo1976

A snow day!


----------



## swamptoad

Happy to have some days off from a work. I just finished a rather hectic and stressful night-shift.


----------



## ODFFA

Just been having a really wonderful weekend. And my first Deceased Estates class at the SA Law School went brilliantly.


----------



## Angel

Happy to finally be back home again.


----------



## Am Jim

Angel said:


> Happy to finally be back home again.



I can completely relate to this. Nothing like being home with all of your favorite things. Of course it's great to get a way occasionally but too much is too much.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Am Jim said:


> I can completely relate to this. Nothing like being home with all of your favorite things. Of course it's great to get a way occasionally but too much is too much.



On the other hand, as an FA I can't help but agree with Mae West: "Too much of a good thing can be wonderful."


----------



## Am Jim

Dr. Feelgood said:


> On the other hand, as an FA I can't help but agree with Mae West: "Too much of a good thing can be wonderful."



How very true, but on the other hand that's probably why most of us are here!


----------



## squeezablysoft

I'm happy today is my birthday and I got PIZZA!


----------



## Am Jim

Looks yummy!


----------



## swamptoad

squeezablysoft said:


> I'm happy today is my birthday and I got PIZZA!



Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Pattie Vincent

Nothing so special. But I just received a confirmation for my order and I am just excited about it.


----------



## Pattie Vincent

Nothing so special. I just received a confirmation of my order and I am excited about it.


----------



## MattB

It's actually warm, and I'm going hiking this afternoon.


----------



## DragonFly

I am happy the thunder stopped. I think I need a thunder buddy. Grew up in a tornado prone place and storms like that just scare the shit out of me.


----------



## ODFFA

My exam went swimmingly! Time to fit in all the gaming I can before spending the day with my grandmother tomorrow.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I’m forcing myself to go to a pool party I was invited to. I’m kind of excited about it, but simultaneously hoping it helps my depression... either way. I get to go swimming.


----------



## squeezablysoft

I just figured out following here. So I've been collecting friends like Pokemon tonight. So whoever you are, you probably got a follow from me, and if you haven't yet you probably will, cause I gotta catch em all, lol.


----------



## DragonFly

I had ice cream for breakfast!


----------



## ODFFA

I had a pretty good day in spite of family drama. Kind of proud of the way I handled it. And thankful for the amazing support <3


----------



## DragonFly

I had a quiet Sunday, didn’t have to talk to anyone!


----------



## Pattie Vincent

I'm simply happy today because it's Monday and I got a lot of things to do.


----------



## BountifulBabs

I'm happy about just making it to work and getting stuff done!


----------



## ODFFA

I got 91% on my exam and a certificate waiting for me at The SA Law School. Woot!


----------



## LifelongFA

It's a great day to be a fat admirer! Saw a lovely SSBBW woman at the grocery store last night, and was the recipient of a big smile. Made my day!


----------



## Maize

So, this guy who I dropped as an online friend a while back because he was kind of a dick and did some irresponsible things recently sent me a friend request on Facebook and I looked at his timeline and there was a public post basically saying that he lost a lot of friends by being a dick and doing irresponsible things and he's really trying hard to turn his life around. He lives somewhere in the U.S. *shrug* Anyway, I added him in a sort of, "Okay, let's keep an eye on this and see." I was just participating in this conversation about the new Thundercats reboot on one of his posts, and a friend of his had kind of a cute icon. Being completely lecherous, I clicked through to poke at the friend's profile a bit, and he appears to be queer, identifies as a bear, appears to be a gigantic nerd, his relationship status is "It's complicated," I get a very, "Oh God, just do me," reaction to several of his profile photos, and he only lives like an hour and a half away from me. So I sent him a friend request and he accepted it. I shall likely proceed to be ridiculously shy and never say anything about it, but it's still fun.


----------



## Pattie Vincent

I was happy to see my friends earlier. We went to the coffee shop and exchanged stories.


----------



## DragonFly

Had groceries delivered today, that always makes me smile. The delivery guy is very nice and now I have a fridge full of assorted drinks


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Well...yesterday was payday, so having cash to pay bills and a bit more for my wallet is always nice and makes me happy. At the moment, I'm having a peaceful morning at work, which has been hectic lately and look forward to a relaxing Sunday tomorrow.


----------



## Jay78

Saturday-no work! It cooled down last night, fireworks with the family later


----------



## DragonFly

The check cleared!


----------



## Tad

IveI accepted a transfer to another department in this company. Hopefully the new job won't eat my life as much as this one has, and at the very least it less than half as far.


----------



## LumpySmile

Just had a really nice conversation... Maybe even made a new friend!


----------



## DragonFly

LumpySmile said:


> Just had a really nice conversation... Maybe even made a new friend!


That made me happy too! Glad you found a connection hope it is great


----------

